#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  О выборе отношения к "внешним учениям"

## Пема Ванчук

Когда говорят о взаимоотношении буддизма и внешних учениях, чаще всего упоминают о доктринальных сходствах и различиях, о совместных проектах, «круглых столах» и т.д. Думается, что вопрос  формирования *личного отношения*  буддиста к христианству и другим внешним учениям заслуживает отдельного обсуждения.
Кроме того, иногда в буддийской среде можно услышать о том, что отношение современных буддийский Учителей к внешним учениям не всегда соответствует точке зрения Учителей прошлого. В связи с этим, будет предпринята попытка понять, является ли данное противоречие действительно существующим или  кажущимся.

* «Бодхисаттва из Назарета» и отказ от Прибежища*
Довольно часто в буддийской и эзотерической среде можно услышать о том, что Иисус являлся бодхисаттвой, что он якобы изучал Дхарму в Индии или даже в Тибете, что людям, проживающим в тех регионах, где традиционно сильны позиции христианства, надо оставаться христианами и нет нужды принимать Прибежище, что все религии истинны и ведут к одному и тому же, а Нирвана = Царствию Небесному. 
Однако Учителя прошлого в этом отношении не были настроены столь экуменистически. Обратившись к Палийскому Канону, можно увидеть, что Будда Шакьямуни  критиковал воззрения брахманов, указывая, что все иные пути, кроме Пути, указанного Бхагаваном, являются наваждением Мары, и, конечно же, не уговаривал желающих принять Прибежище оставаться брахманистами на основании того, что брахманизм - традиционная религия Индии. 
Будон Ринпоче в «Истории Буддизма» указывал, что Дхарма не имеет ничего общего с внешними учениями.
В Ламрим Ченмо Чжэ Цонкапа обращает внимания читателя на превосходство Святой Дхармы над учениями иноверцев. Находилось место критике внешних воззрений и в коренных текстах дальневосточной Махаяны.
Кроме критики учений иноверцев Учителя предостерегают и от дружбы с иноверцами. Вот, что пишет Къябдже Пабонгка Ринпоче в комментариях к Ламрим Ченмо («Освобождение в наших руках»):



> "Так как вы приняли Прибежище в Сангхе, то не должны пребывать в обществе тиртиков (тех, кто является носителем ложных воззрений). Здесь, в Тибете, не имеется никаких последовательных тиртиков (тиртиков в собственном смысле слова), но есть люди, которые подобны им. Они говорят: “Веришь ли ты в то, что существуют такие вещи, как Три Драгоценности и закон причины и действия? Лишь прекраснодушные ораторы вроде Лам и Геше говорят о таких вещах”. 
> Не нужно пребывать в обществе таких людей. Наша собственная точка зрения ещё не очень упрочилась, и потому имеется опасность, что эти люди нас переубедят, и мы примем их позицию. Мы должны держаться подальше от них"


.
Теперь, думаю, стоит поговорить о том, какую роль, на мой взгляд, истории о «бодхисаттве Иисусе» могут сыграть в совершении отказа от Прибежища.
Очевидно, что согласие с воззрениями тиртиков возникает не беспричинно, а в силу определенных причин и условий. К таким причинам и условиям, по моему мнению, можно отнести:
1. Условие - нахождение в обществе иноверцев, знакомство с их доктринами. Само по себе данное условие не приведет к отказу от Дхармы, если нет следующих причин:
2. Недостаточное понимание достоинств святой Дхармы и ее отличия от внешних учений.
3. Отношение к внешним учениям, т.е к не-Дхарме, как ко святой Дхарме, вера в то, что следование внешним учениям приведет к цели-для-себя и цели-для-других.

Большинство отечественных буддистов с условием ничего поделать не может, ведь не бросать же  дом, семью и работу из-за того, что в родном городе много церквей, а большинство коллег считают себя православными?
С недостаточным пониманием достоинств Святой Дхармы можно бороться при помощи слушания, размышления и медитации. 
А пока человек на 100 % не утвердился в понимании достоинств объектов Прибежища, излишне толерантное отношение к внешним учениям, на мой взгляд, будет представлять для него опасность тем, что грань между Дхармой и не-Дхармой в сознании может стать тонкой и тогда начинающий буддист откажется от Прибежища в пользу традиционной для его региона авраамитской религии или же будет исповедовать синкретический культ, наподобие Бахаи и Као Дай, с «бодхисаттвой Иисусом» и «архангелом Манджушри» как объектами прибежища.
Таким образом, учитывая тот факт, что многие начинающие буддисты проживают в иноверческой среде, полагаю, что, до тех пор, пока не порождена полная уверенность в преимуществах Тройственного Прибежища, отрицательное отношение к внешним учениям может стать профилактикой отказа от Прибежища. А панегирики в адрес внешних учений и экуменические заявления могут смутить начинающего буддиста и способствовать отказу от Прибежища.

*«Ох, уж эти тиртхики!»*
Однако, после того как буддист обрел полную уверенность в объектах Прибежища, негативное отношение к внешним учениям, по моему мнению, может стать помехой, особенно для того, кто считает себя вступившим в Колесницу Бодхисаттв.
Ведь негативное отношение к внешним учениям может быть перенесено  на самих последователей и они уже предстают не как объекты любви и сострадания, наши матери, коих надлежит спасти, а как зловредные и злосчастные иноверцы, тиртхики, которым никак нельзя простить  разрушение Наланды, убийства монахов, христианизацию и исламизацию некогда буддийских стран и народов. По отношению к окружающим не-буддистам может возникать неприязнь и стремление избегать их общества.
В качестве противоядия от такой противоречащей самой сути махаянского воззрения установки, полагаю, допустимо обратиться к опыту школы Хуаянь. Один из наиболее ярких представителей данной школы, Цзун Ми считал учение Хуаянь наиболее полным и истинным, однако признавал относительную истинность за другими буддийскими и не-буддийскими (конфуцианством и даосизмом) школами, отрицая их претензии на полноту истины.
Возможно, признание внешних учений ограниченно истинными и имеющими ограниченный сотериологический потенциал, однако, тем не менее, несущими благое тем, кто пока не способен обрести драгоценную человеческую жизнь, позволит избавиться от неприязни и к т.н. «тиртхикам»?
Учитывая то, что Дхарма дается в соответствии с потребностями подводимых, считаю допустимым признать, что Слова Учителей прошлого о ущербности и ложности внешних путей были предназначены для тех, кто еще не вполне уверен в достоинствах Трех Драгоценностей и может отказаться от Прибежища, соблазненный одним из внешних учений. 
Положительные отзывы о внешних учениях из уст современных Учителей, а также комментарии на Новый Завет Тхить Ньят Ханя и Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV, равно как и установка школы Хуаянь на интеграцию внешних учений в иерархическую систему восхождения от менее глубоких к более глубоким школам, по моему мнению, принесут пользу тем, кто уже утвердился в принятом решении следовать Благородным Восьмеричным Путем, но еще не избавился от неприязни по отношению к внешним учениям и их последователям. А «противоречия» между отношением Учителей прошлого к внешним учениям и словами современных Учителей нет, есть только применение искусных средств в зависимости от присущей данной категории учеников потребности.

Буду рад услышать мнение участников по данной теме

----------

Alex (27.12.2012), Azzey (26.01.2013), Eugeny (27.12.2012), Joy (18.01.2013), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Андрей Лиходедов (27.12.2012), Вадим Л (28.12.2012), Геннадий Юрич (23.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Екатерина Острогская (17.02.2013), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Жека (27.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

В палийском каноне Будда критикует не сами иные религиозные направления направления как таковые, сколько a) неправильные и вредоносные доктрины (воззрения) б) лично учителей, которые распространяют массово эти пагубные доктрины в) просто какие-то частные неправильные вещи, которые утверждаются теми или иными саманами-брахманами или мирянами г) неумелые неблагие поступки, которые совершаются теми или иными людьми.

Нигде Будда не говорит так: "Брахманизм - зло" или там "Джайнизм - зло". Однако, он признавал то, что существуют иные религиозные течения, оформленные каким-то образом в каком-то виде (традиции). И приверженцам таких традиций, если они решали перейти под его учительство, он предписывал пройти 4-месячную апробацию, прежде чем монахи могли дать ему посвящение.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Joy (18.01.2013), Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), лесник (08.01.2013), Ритл (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глеб, мне кажется, что сам буддизм уже должен вырабатывать правильное отношение к любым тиртикам - тоесть, отношение, как к омраченным живым существам, ум которых закрыт пеленой неведенья. 

Мне кажется, что это всегда надо памятовать, и помогать людям использовать их взгляды в направлении накопления благого - в смысле непричинения вреда другим сущствам, так, как они пока это умеют :Smilie: 

А что касается - говорить вообще о буддиме или нет- надо научиться заранее видеть, как конкретный человек отреагирует на определенные сведенья - не миссионерствовать и не вступать в бесполезные споры. Просто помогать ему, если возможно, просто по-человечески, с добротой и любовью.

Что касается бодхисаттвы Иисуса - а почему он не мог быть бодхисаттвой? думаю, вполне мог, только то, чему он учил, не сохранилось в линиях передачи и искажено. И так ли надо в этом упорствовать? 

Что касается религиозных взглядов, то ЛЮБОЕ УЧЕНИЕ, отсекающее корень неведенья - является полезным и ведет к Пробуждению.  :Smilie: 

Мудрость заключается в том, чтобы постепенно и приемлемо для конкретного существа подвести его к встрече с Учением Будды :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Ритл (28.12.2012), Содпа Т (08.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В палийском каноне Будда критикует не сами иные религиозные направления направления как таковые, сколько a) неправильные и вредоносные доктрины (воззрения) б) лично учителей, которые распространяют массово эти пагубные доктрины в) просто какие-то частные неправильные вещи, которые утверждаются теми или иными саманами-брахманами или мирянами г) неумелые неблагие поступки, которые совершаются теми или иными людьми.
> 
> Нигде Будда не говорит так: "Брахманизм - зло" или там "Джайнизм - зло". Однако, он признавал то, что существуют иные религиозные течения, оформленные каким-то образом в каком-то виде (традиции). И приверженцам таких традиций, если они решали перейти под его учительство, он предписывал пройти 4-месячную апробацию, прежде чем монахи могли дать ему посвящение.


А как же строфы из Дхаммапады о том, что "есть только один Путь, а все иные- наваждение Мары"?
И в Тевиджджа-сутте, насколько помню, Бхагаван критиковал брахманов, которые учат о боге, которого сами не видели.

----------

Joy (18.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Что касается бодхисаттвы Иисуса - а почему он не мог быть бодхисаттвой? думаю, вполне мог, только то, чему он учил, не сохранилось в линиях передачи и искажено. И так ли надо в этом упорствовать?


Если судить о личности Иисуса по тому, что дошло до нас в канонических Евангелиях (от Матфея, Марка, Луки и Иоанна), то, имхо, он не обладал теми качествами, которыми обладает бодхисаттва. Хотя бы потому, что грозился сжечь тех живых существ, которые его не примут, "в геенне огненной". Сравните это, например, с решимостью бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи заполнить своим телом все ады или с устремлением Геше Чекавы родиться в аду вместо живых существ. 
К тому же, он учил обращению с врагами отнюдь не по-бодхисаттовски:



> "27 врагов же моих тех, которые не хотели, чтобы я царствовал над ними, приведите сюда и избейте предо мною." Евангелие от Луки. гл. 19  http://www.pravoslavnaya-biblioteka....avet/3/47.html


Других аутентичных источников о личности Иисуса у нас нет, хотя на этот счет можно строить много догадок. 
А вот Прометей на роль бодхисаттвы подходит намного лучше, чем проповедник из Назарета, но отчего-то его не спешат посчитать бодхисаттвой, как не спешат посчитать Сократа, Лао-Цзы и т.д. :Smilie:

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Joy (18.01.2013), Legba (28.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А как же строфы из Дхаммапады о том, что "есть только один Путь, а все иные- наваждение Мары"?
> И в Тевиджджа-сутте, насколько помню, Бхагаван критиковал брахманов, которые учат о боге, которого сами не видели.


Ну правильно, путь один. Но элементы пути содержатся не только в буддизме.
Насчёт брахманов - ну да. Критикует не брахманизм как таковой, а конкретную оплошность. Между тем, в ДН 1 он перечисляет брахманов, которые напрямую видели брахму и напрямую видели прошлые жизни. Чтобы такого достичь, им нужно было правильно практиковать (в соответствии с Дхаммой).

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Joy (18.01.2013), Liza Lyolina (27.12.2012), Tong Po (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глеб, я верю только в живое учение, передача которого не прерывалась.

И не хочу судить о человеке заочно - только по словам очевидцев, ум которых(еще не известно) насколько-то исказил увиденное и услышенное от Христа. 

И я также допускаю, что он допускал проявление чудесных способностей, чтобы обращать верующих - что не расходится с обетами бодхисаттвы. А также, что он применял такие искусные методы, как устрашение и наказание - или, думаете, таковые вообще не применяются бодхисаттвами?

Кто он был - думаю, мы не можем со всей достоверностью судить. А вот верить в Христа на основе такой версии, при том, что прямая передача его учения не сохранилась, а постоянно домысливалась и интерпретировалась церковью, мы не можем. 

Учению Будды в этом смысле "повезло" больше :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

Лучший вариант, на мой взгляд это игнор. Не нужно сказок про бодхисаттву Иисуса, но и брызгать слюной на православие тоже не лучший вариант. Т.е. не лицемерная толерантность, что вроде как все религии об одном, и что все ведут к истине разными путями, и не закрывание глаз на то, как, например, излишняя толерантность к мусульманам порождает огромные проблемы в виде их неспособности ответить тем же ( это я так толерантно выразилась)) Но- индифферентность, в конце концов это же все от невежества и жажды существовать вечно, как можно злиться на этих людей? Стараться себя уберечь от этого влияния, в общем.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Аньезка (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Кузьмич (03.01.2013), Ритл (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> "27 врагов же моих тех, которые не хотели, чтобы я царствовал над ними, приведите сюда и избейте предо мною." Евангелие от Луки. гл. 19 http://www.pravoslavnaya-biblioteka....avet/3/47.html


Это слова не Христа, а героя притчи, которую Христос рассказал.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Тао (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

В Ньингма, внешние учения считаются 9-й колесницей мирской Дхармы. Они подводят к Пути, и, сами по себе, часто ведут к благим мирским реализациям.
Считается, что Калачакра учил Ведам и Шайва-агамам (в том смысле, что так его понимали). Внешние принимают Будду за Бога.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> А пока человек на 100 % не утвердился в понимании достоинств объектов Прибежища, излишне толерантное отношение к внешним учениям, на мой взгляд, будет представлять для него опасность тем, что грань между Дхармой и не-Дхармой в сознании может стать тонкой и тогда начинающий буддист откажется от Прибежища в пользу традиционной для его региона авраамитской религии или же будет исповедовать синкретический культ, наподобие Бахаи и Као Дай, с «бодхисаттвой Иисусом» и «архангелом Манджушри» как объектами прибежища.
> Таким образом, учитывая тот факт, что многие начинающие буддисты проживают в иноверческой среде, полагаю, что, до тех пор, пока не порождена полная уверенность в преимуществах Тройственного Прибежища, отрицательное отношение к внешним учениям может стать профилактикой отказа от Прибежища. А панегирики в адрес внешних учений и экуменические заявления могут смутить начинающего буддиста и способствовать отказу от Прибежища.


Видимо так.



> Однако, после того как буддист обрел полную уверенность в объектах Прибежища, негативное отношение к внешним учениям, по моему мнению, может стать помехой, особенно для того, кто считает себя вступившим в Колесницу Бодхисаттв.


Это может стать помехой на достаточно продвинутых этапах практики, когда даже небольшая недоброжелательность закрывает дальнейший путь. Если человек ещё не столь продвинут, неприятие некоторых религий, это скорее предохранитель, который не даёт увлечься этими учениями. Особенно в условиях, когда одной из этих религий предоставили карт бланш на сращивание с властью.



> Ведь негативное отношение к внешним учениям может быть перенесено  на самих последователей и они уже предстают не как объекты любви и сострадания, наши матери, коих надлежит спасти, а как зловредные и злосчастные иноверцы, тиртхики, которым никак нельзя простить  разрушение Наланды, убийства монахов, христианизацию и исламизацию некогда буддийских стран и народов. По отношению к окружающим не-буддистам может возникать неприязнь и стремление избегать их общества.


По возможности избегать их общества - это не плохо. Лучше искать общества друзей в Дхамме.



> Положительные отзывы о внешних учениях из уст современных Учителей, а также комментарии на Новый Завет Тхить Ньят Ханя и Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV, равно как и установка школы Хуаянь на интеграцию внешних учений в иерархическую систему восхождения от менее глубоких к более глубоким школам, по моему мнению, принесут пользу тем, кто уже утвердился в принятом решении следовать Благородным Восьмеричным Путем, но еще не избавился от неприязни по отношению к внешним учениям и их последователям.


Их комментарии - это комментарии дилетантов. Ошо точно также комментировал некоторые буддийские тексты. Но невозможно дать правильный комментарий, не исповедуя учения которое комментируешь.

----------

Alex (27.12.2012), Bob (03.01.2013), Eugeny (06.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

По-моему, если кому-то помогает избавиться от омрачений христианство или другая религиозная система, почему бы и нет? Ну ведь глупо априори считать себя во-первых, перерождающимся в следующей инкарнации именно человеком, а во-вторых, непременно сторонником Дхармы. Или я чего-то не понимаю? Поясните, плиз, махамудрые товарисчи...

----------

Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> По-моему, если кому-то помогает избавиться от омрачений христианство или другая религиозная система, почему бы и нет? Ну ведь глупо априори считать себя во-первых, перерождающимся в следующей инкарнации именно человеком, а во-вторых, непременно сторонником Дхармы. Или я чего-то не понимаю? Поясните, плиз, махамудрые товарисчи...


Хотелось бы посмотреть, кого оно избавило от омрачений, но суть- то даже не в этом, а в том, что есть религии, основанные на вере и страхе, на подчинении и следованию традиции, и есть Дхамма прекрасная в начале, прекрасная в середине и прекрасная в конце. Такая Дхамма является по сути законом природы, а не системой догм и ритуалов, и играть в толерантность, делая вид, что восхищаешься чужим неведением это как - то... В плане народной традиции буддизм действительно ничем не отличается от других религий, какая разница, у кого просить мужа и машину у Христа или у Будды? Но если пойти вглубь, то те сходства, которые есть у иноверцев с Дхаммой весьма поверхностны и притянуты за уши.
Три характеристики это мудрость Будды Готамы и тех Пробужденных, которые были до него и будут после него. Ни в каких других религиях этого нет. 
Кстати, по разговорам Будды с джайнами и брахманами можно понять, что он всегда поощрял правильные, не ложные, взгляды в общении с представителями иных религий. Это не была огульная критика, а как бы тонкие намеки, которые часто оппонентов превращали в последователей.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Eugeny (27.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), Ритл (29.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Хотелось бы посмотреть, кого оно избавило от омрачений, но суть- то даже не в этом, а в том, что есть религии, основанные на вере и страхе, на подчинении и следованию традиции, и есть Дхамма прекрасная в начале, прекрасная в середине и прекрасная в конце. Такая Дхамма является по сути законом природы, а не системой догм и ритуалов, и играть в толерантность, делая вид, что восхищаешься чужим неведением это как - то... В плане народной традиции буддизм действительно ничем не отличается от других религий, какая разница, у кого просить мужа и машину у Христа или у Будды? Но если пойти вглубь, то те сходства, которые есть у иноверцев с Дхаммой весьма поверхностны и притянуты за уши.
> Три характеристики это мудрость Будды Готамы и тех Пробужденных, которые были до него и будут после него. Ни в каких других религиях этого нет. 
> Кстати, по разговорам Будды с джайнами и брахманами можно понять, что он всегда поощрял правильные, не ложные, взгляды в общении с представителями иных религий. Это не была огульная критика, а как бы тонкие намеки, которые часто оппонентов превращали в последователей.


Книжные слова, извините. Я о реальной практике, результаты которой не в муже или машине, а в поведении среди хомо дважды сапиенсов.

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (06.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Мое мнение - необходимо укрепиться в своей религии и с ее точки зрения видеть заслуги и ошибки другой, без недоброжелательности. Я уже не раз говорил об этом - повторюсь: в любой религии есть мудрость. Не видеть ее - глупость. Но и ошибки тоже необходимо видеть. Когда видишь и то и это, сверяя с Дхаммой, не возникает недоброжелательности или привязанности к другим взглядам. Только беспристрастное понимание.

А Христос не ботхисаттва, а дэва. Это видно по всему. Будда говорил, что по тому, о чем человек говорит, можно судить о том, какого уровня он достиг или кем он был в прошлой жизни. Христос явно знал предмет, говоря о небесах. Что тут особенного? Просто помнил прошлую жизнь. Так что он был по сути прав, когда называл себя сыном божиим.

----------

Aion (27.12.2012), Bob (03.01.2013), Joy (18.01.2013), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Алексей Е (31.12.2012), Аньезка (27.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А Христос не ботхисаттва, а дэва. Это видно по всему. Будда говорил, что по тому, о чем человек говорит, можно судить о том, какого уровня он достиг или кем он был в прошлой жизни. Христос явно знал предмет, говоря о небесах. Что тут особенного? Просто помнил прошлую жизнь. Так что он был по сути прав, когда называл себя сыном божиим.


Интересная мысль. Такой трактовки ещё не встречал.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

> Большинство отечественных буддистов с условием ничего поделать не может, ведь не бросать же дом, семью и работу из-за того, что в родном городе много церквей, а большинство коллег считают себя православными?
>  С недостаточным пониманием достоинств Святой Дхармы можно бороться при помощи слушания, размышления и медитации. 
>  А пока человек на 100 % не утвердился в понимании достоинств объектов Прибежища, излишне толерантное отношение к внешним учениям, на мой взгляд, будет представлять для него опасность тем, что грань между Дхармой и не-Дхармой в сознании может стать тонкой и тогда начинающий буддист откажется от Прибежища в пользу традиционной для его региона авраамитской религии или же будет исповедовать синкретический культ, наподобие Бахаи и Као Дай, с «бодхисаттвой Иисусом» и «архангелом Манджушри» как объектами прибежища.


Мне кажется, что люди говорящие о "единстве религий" не общались с серьезными практиками в каждой из них и не вникали в них даже до уровня основных различий. Поскольку я пришел к буддизму после некоторого изучения (и общения с практиками) основных течений в христианстве (с упором на православие и католичество), некоторых индуистских и, отчасти, ислама, то выбор был весьма осознанным и четким (а также выбор направления в самом буддизме). Сейчас общение с представителями других религий только укрепляет меня в том, что выбор верен, ибо подчеркивает отличия (и добавляет новые), из-за которых он был сделан. Конечно, специально этого общения не ищу, но и не стараюсь избегать.

Очень понравилась аналогия, приведенная Ajahn Jayasaro с картой. (своими словами  :Smilie:  ) Двигаясь по неизведанной территории мы сравниваем то, что видим с имеющейся картой (которую для нас составили люди, уже здесь проходившие). Пройдя даже незначительную часть пути можно самому убедиться какая карта лучше описывает тот кусок, который нам самим уже известен. На этом этапе развивается вера в то, что этой же картой можно пользоваться и далее, что она верна также и для пока неизведанной территории, что цель существует и указанный путь верен.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Карло

> Интересная мысль. Такой трактовки ещё не встречал.


Это очень распространенная трактовка христианства в индуизме (в частности, слышал от вайшнавов)

----------

Tong Po (28.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Топпер- (27.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это очень распространенная трактовка христианства в индуизме (в частности, слышал от вайшнавов)


я слышал две версии. Или, что Христос - бодхисатта очень высокого уровня - это буддийская. И что Христос - аватара - это индуистская. А вот то, что Христос человек, в прошлой жизни бывший дэвом - это для меня новая версия. И, кстати сказать, устраивающая гораздо больше двух предыдущих. Ибо ни буддийские идеи ломать не нужно, ни индуистские принимать.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Bob (03.01.2013), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Карло (27.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это очень распространенная трактовка христианства в индуизме (в частности, слышал от вайшнавов)


Не знаю насчет трактовок, я просто это вижу. Это же очевидно. Особенно когда читаешь сутту о взглядах и там говорится о таких людях, обретших способность видеть прошлую жизнь. Если они переродились из небесного мира, то только об этом мире и говорят (ДН 1). Точь в точь, как Христос. И его мировоззрение в точности совпадает с мировоззрением дэвов, описанном в Самьютте. Почитайте-ка, увидите сами.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Won Soeng (28.12.2012), Zom (27.12.2012), Алексей Е (31.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Тао (30.12.2012), Топпер- (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

Я читал и не спорю  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Книжные слова, извините. Я о реальной практике, результаты которой не в муже или машине, а в поведении среди хомо дважды сапиенсов.


А почему реальная практика не в муже и не в машине? :Smilie:  И тот, и другая, если они уже есть, требуют еще каких выверенных отношений с окружающими хомодваждысапиенсами - это мой реальный опыт :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> А почему реальная практика не в муже и не в машине? И тот, и другая, если они уже есть, требуют еще каких выверенных отношений с окружающими хомодваждысапиенсами - это мой реальный опыт


Вообще говоря, результаты практики могут быть косвенно определены и через социум, но это очень зыбкий критерий ( в отличие от машины :Smilie: 
Хотя справедливости ради стоит отметить, что в целом буддийские страны ничуть не более нравственные  и чистые, чем христианские или светские, т е никакой религии рай на земле установить не удалось.

----------

Tong Po (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вообще говоря, результаты практики могут быть косвенно определены и через социум, но это очень зыбкий критерий ( в отличие от машины
> Хотя справедливости ради стоит отметить, что в целом буддийские страны ничуть не более нравственные  и чистые, чем христианские или светские, т е никакой религии рай на земле установить не удалось.


Я бы сказал даже, что буддийские страны преимущественно менее благополучны во многих отношениях, чем христианские. Наверно, это потому, что христианская вера обещает царство божие сразу после смерти, а буддийская - нирвану очень нескоро. Поэтому народ и не торопится никуда  :Smilie: .

----------

Геннадий Юрич (24.02.2013), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я давно уже растеряла свои претензии к представителям других религий. В России я живу среди православных, а в Италии - среди католиков. Буддистов вокруг меня обычно гораздо меньше, но от этого я меньше верить в Три Драгоценности не стала.

Для меня имеет значение только одно - насколько человек, благодаря своей религии, способен трансформировать свои аффекты в воздержании от причинения вреда другим существам, и насколько он себя нравственно и мудро ведет себя в жизни вообще, - сам по себе, а не когда он ходит в церкву.

Именно малые желания и большая удовлетворенность, способность делиться с другими и приходить им на помощь, нравственное и осознанное поведение, умение добиться правильного результата в трудностях, - это и есть настоящие показатели на пути духовного совершенства. Причем, встречала с удивлением действительно крайне мудрых христиан, - они утрут нос многим буддистам по своим благим качествам, не сомневаюсь. И вот поэтому просто думаю, ну, такая у человека карма, ну, в этой жизни он все равно укрепляет благое - следуя такой-то религии - что несомненно в следующих жизнях даст ему шанс встретиться и с Учением Будды.

Уже давно перестала вмешиваться насильно в чьи-то представления - это в большинстве случаев ни к  чему положительному не приводит. Надо самому быть примером доброты, мудрости и ясности - тогда к тебе совсем иное, межрелигиозное отношение - общегуманистическое :Smilie:  Это есть такой язык, вне религий, думаю. Как говорит Его Святейшество - лучшая религия - доброе сердце.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Геннадий Юрич (24.02.2013), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Вот что меня больше всего потрясает в Христе и его судьбе, так это его непомерное одиночество в этом мире. Ученики? Они ведь предателями оказались. Вспомните моление о чаше. Как он просил их побыть с ним, не спать - они уснули. Он просил Бога пронести чашу мимо - Бог не внял. И на кресте кто-то был рядом?( Может, только случайный разбойник, тоже оставленный всеми). Ученики даже носа не высунули. А Бог? Тот, ради которого Иисус пошел на крест? Где он был? "Пошто ты меня оставил" - в этом крике выражена  вся трагедия этого человека, все его одиночество, разочарование и боль. Ни человека, ни Бога, никого не было с ним. Не на что и не на кого было ему опереться. Абсолютное отчаяние. "Апофеоз беспочвенности". Я не верю христианству, но я верю этому человеку, дэве, распятому между небом и землей, ненужному ни небу, ни земле. Только когда он стал уже не опасным, его использовали и небеса и люди для своих целей.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Bob (03.01.2013), Joy (18.01.2013), Kit (28.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.12.2012), Sadhak (27.12.2012), SlavaR (28.12.2012), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Алексей Е (31.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Наталья (01.04.2013), Ритл (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот что меня больше всего потрясает в Христе и его судьбе, так это его непомерное одиночество в этом мире. Ученики? Они ведь предателями оказались. Вспомните моление о чаше. Как он просил их побыть с ним, не спать - они уснули. Он просил Бога пронести чашу мимо - Бог не внял. И на кресте кто-то был рядом?( Может, только случайный разбойник, тоже оставленный всеми). Ученики даже носа не высунули. А Бог? Тот, ради которого Иисус пошел на крест? Где он был? "Пошто ты меня оставил" - в этом крике выражена  вся трагедия этого человека, все его одиночество, разочарование и боль. Ни человека, ни Бога, никого не было с ним. Не на что и не на кого было ему опереться. Абсолютное отчаяние. "Апофеоз беспочвенности". Я не верю христианству, но я верю этому человеку, дэве, распятому между небом и землей, ненужному ни небу, ни земле. Только когда он стал уже не опасным, его использовали и небеса и люди для своих целей.


Вот интересно, почему христианство оказалось на практике более жестокой религией, чем буддизм? Ведь и Будда, и Иисус говорили о том, что ненависть не может быть излечена ненавистью (Будда так говорил, а Иисус другими словами)...

----------

Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот интересно, почему христианство оказалось на практике более жестокой религией, чем буддизм? Ведь и Будда, и Иисус говорили о том, что ненависть не может быть излечена ненавистью (Будда так говорил, а Иисус другими словами)...


Потому что буддизм - истинная религия, христианство основано на заблуждении, заблуждение и порождает. Основанное на страдании, а не освобождении от него, страдание и порождает. Основанное на предательстве Христа Богом и людьми - предательство и порождает

----------

Tong Po (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Ритл (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому что буддизм - истинная религия, христианство основано на заблуждении, заблуждение и порождает. Основанное на страдании, а не освобождении от него, страдание и порождает. Основанное на предательстве Христа Богом и людьми - предательство и порождает


Я говорю о "практической реализации". В буддизме тоже были безобразия (казни по религиозным наветам, и т. д.), но все-таки, мне кажется, не сравнимые с христианскими.

Ну, и в христианстве нет предательства Иисуса Богом...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я говорю о "практической реализации". В буддизме тоже были безобразия (казни по религиозным наветам, и т. д.), но все-таки, мне кажется, не сравнимые с христианскими


И я о том же говорю




> Ну, и в христианстве нет предательства Иисуса Богом...


А я вижу, что есть

----------

Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому что буддизм - истинная религия, христианство основано на заблуждении, заблуждение и порождает. Основанное на страдании, а не освобождении от него, страдание и порождает. Основанное на предательстве Христа Богом и людьми - предательство и порождает


При словах "истинная религия" я всегда начинаю напрягаться  :Smilie: . Сразу мерещатся репрессии, костры, и т .д.

Линь-цзы когда-то гениально высказался (или вместо него высказались  :Smilie: ): "Не нужно ни пребывать в Дхарме, ни не пребывать в Дхарме. Нужно естественно жить в Дхарме..." 

А за 1000 лет до Линь-цзы Чжуан Цзы сказал что-то типа такого: "Когда сердце истинно, о за и против забывают".

----------

Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Интересная мысль. Такой трактовки ещё не встречал.


Странно,мне казалось,что этот вариант весьма популярен.Ведь в Брахмаджала сутте ещё Будда говорит,о том,что странник благодаря усилию,сосредоточению и.т.п вспоминает себя во дворце Брахмы или в других мирах.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> При словах "истинная религия" я всегда начинаю напрягаться . Сразу мерещатся репрессии, костры, и т .д.


"Когда сердце* истинно*, о за и против забывают".

----------

Aion (28.12.2012), Германн (27.12.2012), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я всегда следую махаянскому воззрению в этом вопросе. Для каждого существа на каждый момент времени нужно найти наилучшие опоры для роста. Откуда они взяты, как выглядят и прочее - совершенно неважно. Главное, чтобы приводили к развитию благого и уходу от неблагого. Бывает так, что человек вообще не принимает философию буддизма, но при этом хорошо развивается, благодаря христианству - в смысле добродетели. Ну, и пусть его :Smilie: 

Для меня примером истинной веры с детства была моя православная бабушка - она умела любить, прощать и радоваться. А уж вера в ней сияла. Это только я и запомнила, а не трехчасовые ежедневные сидения в церкви, - когда уже просто не было сил дожидаться открытия царских врат и причастия, - чтобы можно было уже перекусить и идти по домам. Хотя это была с детства хорошая практика терпения. Уверена, что без нее у меня вообще бы никакая вера возникнуть бы не могла. 

Я вообще думаю, что при определенном количестве заслуг и условий - встреча с Учением Будды неизбежна :Smilie: 

Думаю, самый хороший способ - это приналечь на СОБСТВЕННУЮ ПРАКТИКУ. И поменьше оппонировать, а побольше искать общего.

Я не собираюсь в этой жизни дебатировать с представителями других религий. Обычно я с ними общаюсь на основе взаимного уважения и не говоря прямо о том, что я думаю по поводу Бога, например. Есть также люди, которые меня начинают распрашивать о буддизме сами. Тогда им можно рассказать основные буддийские взгляды - просто в качестве нейтральной инфы. Что в буддизме это так :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Джошуа (10.02.2013), Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Когда сердце* истинно*, о за и против забывают".


Я понимаю, что Вы хотели сказать, Федор. Просто высказал свои ассоциации. Я потому и не люблю философско-религиозные споры, что люди начинают мериться этими "за" и "против", забывая свою истинную природу, в которой нет споров...

----------

Федор Ф (27.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Есть одна старая поговорка:"Истина не терпит компромиссов"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть одна старая поговорка:"Истина не терпит компромиссов"


да, проблема только в том, что у большинства людей истина своя :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (27.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Бо

При Будде не было ни христианства, ни Ислама, не было различных школ буддизма, не было самого как такового "буддизма". Делить людей на буддистов и небуддистов - это условности, развешивание ярлыков. Отрицать какие-то другие религии, не постигнув их сути - все равно что считать зеленое лучше красного только потому что вам нравится зеленое и не нравится красное. Когда станете Буддами, тогда и увидете что истина, а что ложь, и скорей всего вам уже не будет никакого дела до перепалок с "небуддистами", потому что все сделаны из одного теста, у всех одна природа.

----------

Дмитрий Белов (27.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> При Будде не было ни христианства, ни Ислама, не было различных школ буддизма, не было самого как такового "буддизма". Делить людей на буддистов и небуддистов - это условности, развешивание ярлыков. Отрицать какие-то другие религии, не постигнув их сути - все равно что считать зеленое лучше красного только потому что вам нравится зеленое и не нравится красное. Когда станете Буддами, тогда и увидете что истина, а что ложь, и скорей всего вам уже не будет никакого дела до перепалок с "небуддистами", потому что все сделаны из одного теста, у всех одна природа.


При Будде был брахманизм пропагандирующий идеи бога творца и идею создания вселенной,Будда критиковал воззрения о создании вселенной и отрицал существование творца.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Бо

> При Будде был брахманизм пропагандирующий идеи бога творца и идею создания вселенной,Будда критиковал воззрения о создании вселенной и отрицал существование творца.


Любые споры с небуддистами по поводу того, есть ли творец или нет, бессмысленны и являются лишь упражнением в собственном догматизме. Эта тема обсосана тысячи раз за тысячи лет. Самым настоящим доказательством истинности дхармы - это становление Буддой. Если хотите доказать что-то христианам - станьте Буддой и все вопросы сразу отпадут.

----------

Kit (28.12.2012), Дмитрий Балашов (06.01.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (27.12.2012), Сергей Ч (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> да, проблема только в том, что у большинства людей истина своя


дело в том, что любое собственное понимание интуитивно воспринимается как истина
а понимание бывает только собственным, такова его природа )))
на мой взгляд, коллизия сия разрешается только одним способом: истиной следует считать сам акт понимания, а не его объект
то есть истина субъектна, а не объективна

----------

Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), Нико (28.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Интересная мысль. Такой трактовки ещё не встречал.


Самый адекватный подход. С дева-локи пришел, в дева-локу ушел и по пути научил как туда попасть.




> Вот интересно, почему христианство оказалось на практике более жестокой религией, чем буддизм? Ведь и Будда, и Иисус говорили о том, что ненависть не может быть излечена ненавистью (Будда так говорил, а Иисус другими словами)...


Мне кажется, что современное христианство это культ какого-то мощного Асура.

----------

Joy (18.01.2013), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А почему реальная практика не в муже и не в машине?


Речь шла о практике избавления от омрачений.

----------


## Tong Po

> При Будде был брахманизм пропагандирующий идеи бога творца и идею создания вселенной,Будда критиковал воззрения о создании вселенной и отрицал существование творца.


В Брахманизме Вы вряд ли найдёте идею Бога-Творца. Да и о создании Вселенной там конкретики маловато...

----------


## Топпер

> Вот интересно, почему христианство оказалось на практике более жестокой религией, чем буддизм? Ведь и Будда, и Иисус говорили о том, что ненависть не может быть излечена ненавистью (Будда так говорил, а Иисус другими словами)...


Сама суть христианства в грехе: не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не спасёшься. Отсюда постоянное грешение и плачь. Часто вместо реальной работы над собой.



> При словах "истинная религия" я всегда начинаю напрягаться . Сразу мерещатся репрессии, костры, и т .д.


Это зря. Истина не навязывается силой. Человек либо следует истинной религии, либо нет. Это его выбор. Тут костры не помогут. Будды лишь показывают путь, а пройти нужно самостоятельно. Силой в рай не загонишь.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (28.12.2012), Нико (28.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А Христос не ботхисаттва, а дэва. Это видно по всему. Будда говорил, что по тому, о чем человек говорит, можно судить о том, какого уровня он достиг или кем он был в прошлой жизни. Христос явно знал предмет, говоря о небесах. Что тут особенного? Просто помнил прошлую жизнь. Так что он был по сути прав, когда называл себя сыном божиим.


Может, тогда не дэва, а Мара Дэвапутра, который, как сказано в "Маха-праджня-парамита-шастре" пытается заманить йогина в некую небесную обитель?  :Smilie: 
Кстати, вспоминается история о том, как Арья Моггалана (Маудгальяяна) в одном из своих путешествий по локам встретил в аду основателя джайнизма, за что и был побит его ретивыми последователями. 
Отсюда напрашивается такой вопрос: если даже Джина Махавира попал в ад, то что уж говорить о других проповедниках внешних учений?

Также вспоминается интересная статья Б. Загуменнова http://zagumyonnov.nm.ru/odin.html

Хотя время межрелигиозных диспутов уже прошло (последний, насколько я помню, был в 19 веке на Шри-Ланке между тхеравадинским монахом и христианскими теологами), полагаю, что для буддиста, выросшего в небуддийской среде, будет нелишним честно отрефлексировать свое отношение к небуддийским учениям и популярным фольклорным персонажам, таким как Иисус, Моисей, Заратустра.
Лично мне не совсем понятен особый пиетет по отноению к Иисусу, поскольку в мировой мифологии и истории было довольно много не менее достойных персонажей. Чем, скажем, Митра, Гильгамеш или Заратустра хуже Иисуса?

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Жека (28.12.2012), Карло (28.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Лично мне не совсем понятен особый пиетет по отноению к Иисусу, поскольку в мировой мифологии и истории было довольно много не менее достойных персонажей. Чем, скажем, Митра, Гильгамеш или Заратустра хуже Иисуса?


Никакого особого отношения к Иисусу нет. Просто говорим о том, что лучше знаем. Точно так же и о других персонажах можно поговорить. Говорите.

----------

Германн (28.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чем, скажем, Митра, Гильгамеш или Заратустра хуже Иисуса?


Правильно, что убрали упоминание Лао-цзы... : )
А об Иисусе говорят уже хотя бы потому, что христианство -- наиболее распространённая религия на планете, в отличие от почти исчезнувших зороастризма и митраизма.
Царь-герой Гильгамеш же, насколько знаю, не был основателем новой религии или нового учения.

----------

Tong Po (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Марина В (28.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сама суть христианства в грехе: не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не спасёшься. Отсюда постоянное грешение и плачь.


Неправда. Суть христианства -- в несвершении грехов (соблюдении заповедей) и покаянии/смирении.
Уж не говоря о том, что учение Нового Завета основывается, если по сути, на Любви и Сострадании, в отличие от ветхозаветного нещадного Закона...

----------

Aion (28.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Марина В (28.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Сергей Хос (28.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Неправда. Суть христианства -- в несвершении грехов (соблюдении заповедей) и покаянии/смирении.
> Уж не говоря о том, что учение Нового Завета основывается, если по сути, на Любви и Сострадании, в отличие от ветхозаветного нещадного Закона...


Правда, правда. Это я не об идеальном, а о реальном христианстве говорю. Если не верите мне - выйдите на улицу. У нас 80% заявлено православными.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Речь шла о практике избавления от омрачений.


Для меня реальная практика с самого начала занятий буддизмом началась на муже :Smilie:  Я на нем стала немедленно применять тонглен и 4 Безмерные - то, что он важнее меня, как тогда понимала, - и перемены, которые произошли в нем и во мне, дали мне возможность убедиться в непогрешимости Учения. :Smilie: 

А уж как надо применять противоядия, сидючи 3 часа в день за рулем в пробках, - просто рекомендую :Smilie: 
Практика, вообще-то, должна быть везде....

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Неправда. Суть христианства -- в несвершении грехов (соблюдении заповедей) и покаянии/смирении.
> Уж не говоря о том, что учение Нового Завета основывается, если по сути, на Любви и Сострадании, в отличие от ветхозаветного нещадного Закона...


Если _по сути_, то НЗ унаследовал комплекс идей ВЗ. Не знаю, о какой любви и сострадании можно говорить у того, кто готов войти в Царствие Небесное, зная, что другие живые существа будут ввергнуты его божеством в "геенну огненную"...
Ведь во всеобщее спасение верят далеко не все христиане и не все богословы.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> на мой взгляд, коллизия сия разрешается только одним способом: истиной следует считать сам акт понимания, а не его объект
> то есть истина субъектна, а не объективна


Не совсем так. :Smilie:  Истина - это не только акт понимания, но и принятие свойств объекта, думаю. В той или иной степени.

Есть такие объекты, по поводу которых практически ни у кого нет расхождений, типа, - огонь греет или сжигает, вода влажная, и прочее. Также такая Истина, что все существа без исключения не желают страдать и стремятся к счастью - тоже у большинства не вызывает разногласий. :Smilie: 

Поэтому понятие об истине, хоть оно у каждого свое, в силу индивидуальных особенностей восприятия, все-таки часто собирает группы единомышленников. Вот поэтому есть и разные религии :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А насчет православных, с которыми живу, и католиков - опять-таки могу сказать твердо, что ЛЮДИ РАЗНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ. *Точно также, как и буддисты.*  Вы, например, посмотрите на традиционные буддийские регионы.

Для одних учение Христа или Будды является стимулом для внутренних перемен в сторону благого, для других - просто отправление ритуала и просьба о бытовых требах. По привычке или в силу стадного чувства. И человек при этом в сторону мудрости и развития благого практически не меняется. Одни грешат, - мол, покаялся и все будет в ажуре. Другие сознательно отказываются от безнравственного поведения, понимая его ущербность и с состраданием относясь к ближнему.

Так что давайте не мазать всех христиан или буддистов одной краской. :Smilie:  Я живу среди таких христиан, что многому у них можно поучиться - в общечеловеческом плане. Их стойкой вере, общности, взаимопомощи, умению пойти навстречу, доброте, толлерантности к другим религиям. 

Часто вынуждена ходить и в православные, и в католические церкви - на всякие там крестины, свадьбы и похороны. У меня твердое правило - если людям важно какое-то мое поведение, я буду делать так, чтобы их не ранить. До известных пределов. Я даже дочку водила на подготовку к первому причастию и слушала все лекции - она в то время, как и все ее школьные друзья, считала нужным это делать. И я многое узнала таким образом о христианстве "изнутри". Объективно. 

Весь вопрос в том, что мы судим часто о том, чего не знаем. А поскольку мы стойкие буддисты - нам не понять того, что чувствует христианин по отношению к Богу. А надо бы судить как бы по себе - они точно также верят в Бога, как мы - в Три Драгоценности, и точно также копят два собрания добродетели и знания в своей религии. И точно также, как наши буддисты "по рождению", некоторые это делают, а некоторые - нет, в силу своих способностей, кармы и заслуг. И я еще не совсем уверена в том, что на высшей стадии их практики они не достигают самой, что ни на есть, настоящей мудрости :Smilie:  Но этого мне знать не дано, - пока не стану Буддой :Smilie:  Поэтому на всякий случай, воздержусь от комментариев. И, понятно, не перестану быть буддисткой от этого.

И православные, уверяю, не такие уж монстры :Smilie:  Есть совершенно светлые личности. Все зависит от того, как они ВИДЯТ их собственного Бога(стремясь к его образу и подобию), и какой выбор делают лично сами, а вот тут уже работает, точно также, как у буддистов, - закон кармы и прошлые заслуги. Хоть они не имеют об этом ни малейшего понятия :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Геннадий Юрич (24.02.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Кунсанг (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

1. 


> у большинства людей истина своя


2. 


> Есть такие объекты, по поводу которых практически ни у кого нет расхождений


*?* Давайте все же попробуем быть логичны, Пема ))))

По поводу объектов вообще ни у кого нет расхождений, если органы чувств исправно работают.
Поэтому когда мы говорим об истине, которая у разных людей разная, речь идет не о простом восприятии, а о чем-то еще.

----------

Tong Po (28.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Жека (28.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Фил (28.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

А "за все воздастся каждому по делам", это похоже на закон кармы.

----------


## Топпер

> А "за все воздастся каждому по делам", это похоже на закон кармы.


Похоже. Наш УК тоже похож. Но это не закон каммы. Это уголовный кодекс. А у христиан - Страшный Суд, творимый лично Иисусом.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Kit (28.12.2012), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Кузьмич (03.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сергей. Давайте тогда вернемся к 




> на мой взгляд, коллизия сия разрешается только одним способом: истиной следует считать сам акт понимания, а не его объект


Я полагаю, что истиной все равно называть сам акт понимания недостаточно. Нужна еще и вера в то, что это так.




> По поводу объектов вообще ни у кого нет расхождений, если органы чувств исправно работают.
> Поэтому когда мы говорим об истине, которая у разных людей разная, речь идет не о простом восприятии, а о чем-то еще.


Тогда к какой категории объектов относится понятие об истине? 

Акт понимания, что огонь обжигает, - истина или нет? Вы же говорите, что сам акт понимания - истина. Человек обжегся, произошел акт понимания качеств огня, - истина произошла? :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ведь во всеобщее спасение верят далеко не все христиане и не все богословы.


И не все буддисты. Будда вообще дал Путь только для тех немногих, у кого мало пыли в глазах. Остальным дал просто какие-то нравственные ориентиры, в надежде, что они приведут их хотя бы в небесные миры. Всех и не собирался спасать, поскольку это невозможно.
К тому же, Будда не учил обитателей нижних миров, только людей и богов.

----------

Kit (28.12.2012), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Германн (06.01.2013), Марина В (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Часто вынуждена ходить и в православные, и в католические церкви - на всякие там крестины, свадьбы и похороны. У меня твердое правило - если людям важно какое-то мое поведение, я буду делать так, чтобы их не ранить. До известных пределов. Я даже дочку водила на подготовку к первому причастию и слушала все лекции - она в то время, как и все ее школьные друзья, считала нужным это делать. И я многое узнала таким образом о христианстве "изнутри". Объективно. 
> 
> Весь вопрос в том, что мы судим часто о том, чего не знаем. А поскольку мы стойкие буддисты - нам не понять того, что чувствует христианин по отношению к Богу. А надо бы судить как бы по себе - они точно также верят в Бога, как мы - в Три Драгоценности, и точно также копят два собрания добродетели и знания в своей религии. И точно также, как наши буддисты "по рождению", некоторые это делают, а некоторые - нет, в силу своих способностей, кармы и заслуг. И я еще не совсем уверена в том, что на высшей стадии их практики они не достигают самой, что ни на есть, настоящей мудрости Но этого мне знать не дано, - пока не стану Буддой Поэтому на всякий случай, воздержусь от комментариев. И, понятно, не перестану быть буддисткой от этого.


Марина, если я Вас правильно понял, то Вы для себя решили это вопрос так: Вы принимаете формальное участие в ритуалах и церемониях христиан, при этом не разделяя веры в сакральную составляющую этих ритуалов. 
В связи с этим не могу не спросить:
1. Известно ли остальным участникам ритуалов, что Вы не верите в их сакральную составляющую?
2. В каком случае отказ от участия в подобных ритуалах будет честнее, чем формальное присутствие на них?

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Bob (03.01.2013), Tong Po (28.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Карло (28.12.2012), Кузьмич (03.01.2013), Лери (28.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012), Топпер- (28.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я полагаю, что истиной все равно называть сам акт понимания недостаточно. Нужна еще и вера в то, что это так.


Сам акт понимания тождественен вере. Человек инстинктивно верит, что понятное ему и есть истина.



> Тогда к какой категории объектов относится понятие об истине?


К ментальным абстракциям ))))
 static (rtag-pa, permanent) phenomena (static abstractions), as metaphysical entities (spyi-mtshan, generally characterized phenomena), are superficial true phenomena.




> Акт понимания, что огонь обжигает, - истина или нет? Вы же говорите, что сам акт понимания - истина. Человек обжегся, произошел акт понимания качеств огня, - *истина произошла*?


В точности в том же смысле, который я указываю. Чтобы признать этот факт в качестве истинного, необходимо сформулировать понятия "боль", "огонь" и т.д. То есть поверить в их истинность.
Иначе обстоит дело для существа, не умеющего образовывать понятия (у умственно отсталого или у животного). Но у них и познания истинности не происходит, действует только механизм стимул-реакция. С их позиции категорию "истина" вовсе невозможно сформулировать.

----------

Tong Po (28.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Марина, если я Вас правильно понял, то Вы для себя решили это вопрос так: Вы принимаете формальное участие в ритуалах и церемониях христиан, при этом не разделяя веры в сакральную составляющую этих ритуалов. 
> В связи с этим не могу не спросить:
> 1. Известно ли остальным участникам ритуалов, что Вы не верите в их сакральную составляющую?
> 2. В каком случае отказ от участия в подобных ритуалах будет честнее, чем формальное присутствие на них?


Глеб, Я понимаю, к чему вы клоните. Я давно уже перестала следовать некоторым внешним правилам, а всегда делаю то, что считаю наиболее подходящим в каждой конкретной ситуации. Мне важнее всегда мир и гармония среди моих родных и близких, а они с уважением относятся к моему прайваси и свободе вероисповедания. В церковной церемонии, если Вы не заметили, есть еще и другая общечеловеческая составляющая, и именно в силу нее я присутствую при всех радостных и печальных событиях МОЕЙ СЕМЬИ ИЛИ ДРУЗЕЙ и по их приглашению. Отказаться от приглашения может быть не только невежливо, но может их ранить.

Я поступаю так, как считаю лучше будет для тех, кто рядом, готова сорадоваться или сопереживать в той форме, которая им наиболее близка. И поэтому вопрос"честнее" тут отпадает. Я их не ввожу в заблуждение, что христианка, они не требуют от меня отправления ритуала, а лишь присутствия.  Я не присутсвую в то же время на таких ритуалах формально, поскольку совершаю в этот момент свои буддийские молитвы, а в каком храме это происходит - хоть в поле - для меня не важно. Отчитываться о том, что происходит в моем уме - необязательно. Я искренне делаю то же, что и христиане, только в буддийском ключе. НЕ ВИЖУ ПРОБЛЕМ.

1. Я ВЕРЮ в их сакральную составляющую. Что она нужна ДЛЯ НИХ.
2. Честнее - это то, что полезнее для конкретного человека в следовании благому. Большинство семейных знают, что я буддистка. Никто от меня не требует верить в Бога. Просто рады тому, что я рядом в самые радостные или тяжелые моменты. Чаще всего вся церемония приходится именно на церковь.

Я живу с ЖИВЫМИ СУЩЕСТВАМИ, в первую очередь, для которых важно понимание и любовь.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), Кузьмич (03.01.2013), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Марина В

> Сама суть христианства в грехе: не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не спасёшься. Отсюда постоянное грешение и плач.


К христианству не имела и не имею отношения, просто как помню, эта индульгирующая ересь была любимым тезисом Григория Распутина , излишне пояснять -- почему? И для не номинального христианина такой подход неприемлем...

А говоря про "вообще", христиане ведь тоже люди как и ... ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правда, правда. Это я не об идеальном, а о реальном христианстве говорю. Если не верите мне - выйдите на улицу. У нас 80% заявлено православными.


Наверное, точнее будет сказать, что говорили не о новозаветном учении, а о его профаническом толковании/понимании, заместив одно другим?

----------

Марина В (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если _по сути_, то НЗ унаследовал комплекс идей ВЗ. Не знаю, о какой любви и сострадании можно говорить у того, кто готов войти в Царствие Небесное, зная, что другие живые существа будут ввергнуты его божеством в "геенну огненную"...
> Ведь во всеобщее спасение верят далеко не все христиане и не все богословы.


1. Странно, если не видите разницы между Ветхим Заветом (где Бог есть Закон) и Новым (где Бог есть Любовь). Если совсем просто сказать, то в Ветхом Завете Бог -- отец, нещадно карающий детей, *ещё неразумных и не внемлющих иначе*. В Новом же Завете Бог -- наставник, обучающий уже подросших детей Любви и Состраданию:

35 И один из них, законник, искушая Его, спросил, говоря: 36 Учитель! какая наибольшая заповедь в законе? 37 Иисус сказал ему: «возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим и всею душею твоею и всем разумением твоим»: 38 Сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь; 39 Вторая же подобная ей: *возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя*; 40 на сих двух заповедях утверждается весь закон и пророки.
И обучает он их этой *жертвенной* Любви (*свободной от эго*) примером и устами собственного сына...

2. О ввержении в ад уже как-то с Вам же обсуждали, там -- именно о каре (кармической, если так понятнее) за грехи (или свершение неблагих деяний)... Не помните или не заметили?

3. Во всеобщее освобождение всех существ верят далеко не все буддисты и знатоки канонов...

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012), Марина В (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот что меня больше всего потрясает в Христе и его судьбе, так это его непомерное одиночество в этом мире. Ученики? Они ведь предателями оказались. Вспомните моление о чаше. Как он просил их побыть с ним, не спать - они уснули. Он просил Бога пронести чашу мимо - Бог не внял. И на кресте кто-то был рядом?( Может, только случайный разбойник, тоже оставленный всеми). Ученики даже носа не высунули. А Бог? Тот, ради которого Иисус пошел на крест? Где он был? "Пошто ты меня оставил" - в этом крике выражена  вся трагедия этого человека, все его одиночество, разочарование и боль. Ни человека, ни Бога, никого не было с ним. Не на что и не на кого было ему опереться. Абсолютное отчаяние. "Апофеоз беспочвенности". Я не верю христианству, но я верю этому человеку, дэве, распятому между небом и землей, ненужному ни небу, ни земле. Только когда он стал уже не опасным, его использовали и небеса и люди для своих целей.


Так Иисус был, всё же, не богом, а Сыном Божим: бого-человеком, *обречённым на страдание*, а не на прижизненное спасение.
И есть ведь ещё и последний выдох Иисуса: "*Свершилось*" (см. Еванг. от Иоанна)?

----------

Дмитрий Белов (28.12.2012), Марина В (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так Иисус был, всё же, не богом, а Сыном Божим: бого-человеком, *обречённым на страдание*, а не на прижизненное спасение.


Обреченным... Давай подумаем - кем обреченным? И зачем нужны были его страдания, в том случае, если они были предрешены? Кому нужны? Может, это каммой он был обречен? Тогда это каммическое страдание как-то не вяжется с его миссией проповедника. Богом? Тогда это предположение обличает Бога-отца, бросившего своего сына на бессмысленные страдания, как жестокого и безнравственного. Я думаю, что если он был обречен, то только людьми, миром, в который он не вписался и который остался  чуждым и враждебным ему. Его и до сих пор мир предает и распинает во главе с его Церковью. Помнишь мысль Достоевского, вложенную в уста Ивана Карамазова о том, что если бы Иисус сейчас пришел снова, то его снова бы распяли его же последователи. Потому что он не нужен Церкви, он мешал бы только ей творить свои нечестивые дела. Почему так? Я повторюсь: потому что предательство в самих генах христианства. Заложенное в него не только Иудой, но и Павлом (еще в большей степени) и всеми учениками, и самим Отцом, кинувшим сына на мучения.




> И есть ведь ещё и последний выдох Иисуса: "*Свершилось*" (см. Еванг. от Иоанна)?


А что значит этот выдох? Конец мучениям? Спасение? Или завершение миссии?

И еще. Почему всего того, что случилось с Христом, не случилось с Буддой? Потому что неокончательная, несовершенная истина разбивается о мир, не преодолевает его. Совершенная - преодолевает. Она сильнее мира. ИМХО. (А что значит  - имхо?)

----------

Tong Po (29.12.2012), Андрей Лиходедов (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (28.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

Если христианство ведет в дева-локу, то почему христианская практика, богослужения, ритуалы, вся символика, иконопись и проч. такая мрачная и гнетущая? 
Почему последователи в большинстве своем такие, как говориться, "не позитвные"?
Или мне одному так кажется?

----------

Joy (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013), Ритл (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если христианство ведет в дева-локу, то почему христианская практика, богослужения, ритуалы, вся символика, иконопись и проч. такая мрачная и гнетущая?


Ну, мне не кажется Андрей Рублев гнетущим.

----------

Германн (28.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Так Иисус был, всё же, не богом, а Сыном Божим: бого-человеком, *обречённым на страдание*, а не на прижизненное спасение.
> И есть ведь ещё и последний выдох Иисуса: "*Свершилось*" (см. Еванг. от Иоанна)?


Не совсем так. 



> Иисус Христос страдал и умер, будучи Богом, не Божественной, а человеческой природой, и не потому, что не мог избежать страдания, а потому, что Сам желал пострадать. Он сказал: Я отдаю жизнь Мою, чтобы опять принять ее. Никто не отнимет ее у Меня; но Я Сам отдаю ее. Имею власть отдать ее, имею власть опять принять ее 
> (Ин.10:17-18).

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (28.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не совсем так.


Сам желал пострадать? Вот как? А что же он молил Бога пронести чашу мимо него? А что же он на кресте воскликнул "Пошто ты меня оставил"? Это такое желание пострадать и, главное, власть отдать свою жизнь и принять ее? Нет, когда он просил о пощаде (Моление о чаше), он в конце сказал: но пусть будет так, как Ты хочешь (обращаясь к Богу, конечно). Никакой власти решать что -то по Евангеелям не видно, только покорность Богу.

----------

Tong Po (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Сам желал пострадать? Вот как? А что же он молил Бога пронести чашу мимо него? А что же он на кресте воскликнул "Пошто ты меня оставил"? Это такое желание пострадать и, главное, власть отдать свою жизнь и принять ее? Нет, когда он просил о пощаде (Моление о чаше), он в конце сказал: но пусть будет так, как Ты хочешь (обращаясь к Богу, конечно). Никакой власти решать что -то по Евангеелям не видно, только покорность Богу.


Этот вопрос не ко мне. Так нам объясняют смысл его смерти те, кто, я надеюсь, разбираются в Еванглие лучше меня с Вами.

----------

Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нигде Будда не говорит так: "Брахманизм - зло" или там "Джайнизм - зло".


зато тут именно об этом и говорят  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (29.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (28.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я повторюсь: потому что предательство в самих генах христианства. Заложенное в него не только Иудой, но и Павлом (еще в большей степени) и всеми учениками, и самим Отцом, кинувшим сына на мучения.


Знаю, что эту однозначную, категорически осуждающую всех перечисленных ("не судите, да не судимы") оценку ни за что не уступишь. Потому спорить не буду.
Напомню только моление о чаше, завершающееся отстранением от "я", "моё"... и преданием себя воле Всевышнего ("Отче Мой! если возможно, да минует Меня чаша сия; *впрочем не как Я хочу, но как Ты*").
Такова была миссия Иисуса: явить пример жертвенной Любви.




> А что значит этот выдох? Конец мучениям? Спасение? Или завершение миссии?


И то, и другое, и третье.




> И еще. Почему всего того, что случилось с Христом, не случилось с Буддой? Потому что неокончательная, несовершенная истина разбивается о мир, не преодолевает его. Совершенная - преодолевает. Она сильнее мира. ИМХО.


Тем не менее, и Будду тоже предавали.

Если кратко, то, по мне, не стоит осуждать иное учение и иных богов, как и людей...




> (А что значит  - имхо?)


IMHO (In my humble opinion) = ИМХО (По моему скромному мнению)

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Лери (28.12.2012), Марина В (29.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Забавно: читаю тему и вспоминается Курайник. Критика христианства со стороны буддистов на таком же дремучем и примитивном уровне, что и там - ругань на буддистов.
О-хо-хо. Бескультурье неистребимо

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Gakusei (02.01.2013), Андрей Урбанович (29.12.2012), Германн (29.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Тао (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Ну, мне не кажется Андрей Рублев гнетущим.


Андрей Рублев - очень психоделичен.

----------

Германн (29.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не совсем так.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Иисус Христос страдал и умер, будучи Богом, не Божественной, а человеческой природой, и не потому, что не мог избежать страдания, а потому, что Сам желал пострадать. Он сказал: Я отдаю жизнь Мою, чтобы опять принять ее. Никто не отнимет ее у Меня; но Я Сам отдаю ее. Имею власть отдать ее, имею власть опять принять ее  (Ин.10:17-18).


Если бы не было "Моления о чаше" и предпоследнего возгласа...

----------

Марина В (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Для меня реальная практика с самого начала занятий буддизмом началась на муже Я на нем стала немедленно применять тонглен и 4 Безмерные - то, что он важнее меня, как тогда понимала, - и перемены, которые произошли в нем и во мне, дали мне возможность убедиться в непогрешимости Учения.
> 
> А уж как надо применять противоядия, сидючи 3 часа в день за рулем в пробках, - просто рекомендую


Хм... У меня нет ни мужа, ни машины, ни желания искать в психотерапевтических системах погрешности...

----------

Дмитрий С (29.12.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Книжного персонажа "Иешуа из Назарета" люблю. То, во что это превратилось - нет.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Забавно: читаю тему и вспоминается Курайник. Критика христианства со стороны буддистов на таком же дремучем и примитивном уровне, что и там - ругань на буддистов.


Стоит заметить, что критика христианства буддистом, в наших условиях - это в первую очередь озвучивание *внутренней* борьбы и полемики. Может быть, в это русло целесообразно направить силы и разговор?

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Стоит заметить, что критика христианства буддистом, в наших условиях - это в первую очередь озвучивание *внутренней* борьбы и полемики. Может быть, в это русло целесообразно направить силы и разговор?


Что еще за внутренняя борьба и полемика?

----------

Нико (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я люблю Христа. У меня нет никакого внутреннего конфликта к христианству - с тех пор, как поразмышляла о свойствах самсары и существ в ней. И искренне ему сочувствую, как живому существу. Но что там у него на самом деле случилось - уже крайне трудно все это узнать. Но все было очень страдательно. Одно это не очень распологает к христианству.

Очень не люблю всякие исторические мемуары. 

Иногда перечитываю, что моя мама пишет о путешествиях с нами. Крайне не согласна с ее интерпретацией мест и событий, которая порой просто полностью является ее собственным вымыслом, поскольку она иностранным языком не владеет. А когда это прочитает моя правнучка -как она узнает, что там вымысел?

Думаю, за две тыщи лет испорченный телефон просто гарантирован.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если христианство ведет в дева-локу, то почему христианская практика, богослужения, ритуалы, вся символика, иконопись и проч. такая мрачная и гнетущая? 
> Почему последователи в большинстве своем такие, как говориться, "не позитвные"?
> Или мне одному так кажется?


Потому что современное христианство в России выродилось, и последователи практикуют фигню. А символика прикольная на самом деле, что мрачного?

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

> А я люблю Христа.


"Я не люблю ваших христиан"
Если таковой был, то, наверняка, был хорошим человеком.




> Иногда перечитываю, что моя мама пишет о путешествиях с нами. Крайне не согласна с ее интерпретацией мест и событий, которая порой просто полностью является ее собственным вымыслом, поскольку она иностранным языком не владеет. А когда это прочитает моя правнучка -как она узнает, что там вымысел?
> 
>  Думаю, за две тыщи лет испорченный телефон просто гарантирован.


Мне кажется, что рецепт не является невыполнимым: передавайте знания людям достаточно мудрым, чтобы понять то, о чем Вы говорите. Объясните несколькими разными способами, что Вы имеете ввиду. Поясните этим людям, что последующим поколениям нужно изучать Ваши слова, а не слова подражателей и интерпретаторов.

В случае с Вашей мамой, очевидно, не выполняется первый пункт (т.е. она пишет от себя, не поняв реальных событий). В случае с Христом не выполнены два последних пункта (что дает волю разночтениям и интерпретациям).

----------


## Федор Ф

> А я люблю Христа.


Я тоже люблю Христа, Церковь только не люблю. Христианство приземлило его учение и исказило его. Тем не менее и внутри христианства люди достигали святости и , несомненно, Небес. Спору нет.

----------

Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Знаю, что эту однозначную, категорически осуждающую всех перечисленных ("не судите, да не судимы") оценку ни за что не уступишь


Уступлю, возможно. Это не категорическая оценка, а рассуждения, сомнения, попытка защитить Христа, найти виновных в его страданиях, только и всего. Мне кажется, Юра, ты меня не понял. Я предложил тебе подумать, порассуждать вместе, а не спорить. 
Я никогда Христа не обвинял и не критиковал. Я критикую людей, замучивших его и исказивших его учение. Само учение Христа несомненно, ведет на Небеса. 
Кстати, я Петра имел в виду, а не Павла, конечно. Петр предатель однозначно. А поскольку он был краеугольным камнем, на котором построена Церковь, то можно сделать выводы...

----------


## Федор Ф

> ("Отче Мой! если возможно, да минует Меня чаша сия; *впрочем не как Я хочу, но как Ты*").


А Он захотел отдать на мучения Иисуса... За что? Зачем?




> Такова была миссия Иисуса: явить пример жертвенной Любви.


Я понимаю это. К Иисусу претензий нет. Он выполнил свою миссию. Все остальные персонажи этой истории как выглядят?

Вообще, вы заметили, что в Новом Завете Бога просто нет. Он бездействует, переложив все на плечи мальчика, по сути, 33-летнего. Почему он не получил защиты от жестокости мира?

Сергей Хос, объясните мне, невежде, для чего нужна была жертва? И в чем не прав был Достоевский, считая, что церковники готовы снова распять Его в случае Его возвращения?

Ладно, все это лишнее. Дела давно минувших лет для меня. Прошлые внутренние муки неразрешенных вопросов.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> 1. Странно, если не видите разницы между Ветхим Заветом (где Бог есть Закон) и Новым (где Бог есть Любовь). Если совсем просто сказать, то в Ветхом Завете Бог -- отец, нещадно карающий детей, *ещё неразумных и не внемлющих иначе*. В Новом же Завете Бог -- наставник, обучающий уже подросших детей Любви и Состраданию:
> 
> 35 И один из них, законник, искушая Его, спросил, говоря: 36 Учитель! какая наибольшая заповедь в законе? 37 Иисус сказал ему: «возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим и всею душею твоею и всем разумением твоим»: 38 Сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь; 39 Вторая же подобная ей: *возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя*; 40 на сих двух заповедях утверждается весь закон и пророки.
> И обучает он их этой *жертвенной* Любви (*свободной от эго*) примером и устами собственного сына...
> 
> 2. О ввержении в ад уже как-то с Вам же обсуждали, там -- именно о каре (кармической, если так понятнее) за грехи (или свершение неблагих деяний)... Не помните или не заметили?
> 
> 3. Во всеобщее освобождение всех существ верят далеко не все буддисты и знатоки канонов...


1. Многие религиоведы, в т.ч. и Е. А, Торчинов, считают что ничего революционно нового, отличного от идей того времени, в учении Иисуса не было, а за похожие идеи был распят бродячий проповедник примерно лет за 150 до предполагаемого рождения Иисуса. 
И в ВЗ, и в НЗ я чувствую эксклюзивизм. Как в ВЗ бог-ревнитель карает своих подопечных за любое почитание иных богов, так и в НЗ весь профит обещается тем, кто вступит в фан-клуб назаретянина.
2. Насчет попадания в ад и избежания ада, у меня сложилось впечатление, что в христианстве это связывается не с ответственностью за допущенные "косяки", а с членством в фан-клубе вышеупомянутого назаретянина. Вспомните о т.н. "спасении верой".

3. А вот я начитался Шантидэвы и поверил:



> Пусть без изнурительных усилий 
> Весь мир достигнет состояния будды 
> В едином небесном воплощении, 
> Минуя мучительные перерождения в низших мирах

----------

Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А Он захотел отдать на мучения Иисуса... За что? Зачем?
> 
> 
> 
> Я понимаю это. К Иисусу претензий нет. Он выполнил свою миссию. Все остальные персонажи этой истории как выглядят?
> 
> Вообще, вы заметили, что в Новом Завете Бога просто нет. Он бездействует, переложив все на плечи мальчика, по сути, 33-летнего. Почему он не получил защиты от жестокости мира?
> 
> Сергей Хос, объясните мне, невежде, для чего нужна была жертва? И в чем не прав был Достоевский, считая, что церковники готовы снова распять Его в случае Его возвращения?
> ...


"Мальчик" был вовсе не "мальчик", и, если такова была его миссия -- пострадать за человечество, он её выполнил. Значит, нужна была эта жертва. Про Бога-Отца ничего сказать не могу.

----------


## Нико

> . Многие религиоведы, в т.ч. и Е. А, Торчинов, считают что ничего революционно нового, отличного от идей того времени, в учении Иисуса не было, а за похожие идеи был распят бродячий проповедник примерно лет за 150 до предполагаемого рождения Иисуса.


Не советую так уже доверять религиоведам, в том числе Торчинову. У них бывают странные оценки и суждения. И почему тогда бродячего проповедника не почитают, как Христа?



> 2. Насчет попадания в ад и избежания ада, у меня сложилось впечатление, что в христианстве это связывается не с ответственностью за допущенные "косяки", а с членством в фан-клубе вышеупомянутого назаретянина. Вспомните о т.н. "спасении верой".


Это исключительно "Ваше" впечатление.



> 3. А вот я начитался Шантидэвы и поверил:


Вот видите, Вы верите в одно, другие -- в другое. Уважать надо веру других. Кстати, перевод какой-то странный... ЧТо это за "единое небесное воплощение"?

----------

Алексей Е (31.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> "Мальчик" был вовсе не "мальчик", и, если такова была его миссия -- пострадать за человечество, он её выполнил. Значит, нужна была эта жертва. Про Бога-Отца ничего сказать не могу.


Это "заступничество" позже аукнулось человечеству куда большими страданиями...
Вообще, заметил одну интересную тенденцию в отношении буддистов к христианству и Иисусу.
 О личности Иисуса чаще всего отзываются положительно, но, при этом утверждают, что якобы учение самого Иисуса никому сейсчас неизвестно в подлинном виде (кроме самих этих буддистов, разумеется  :Smilie: ), что оно было искажено, а современные христиане по невежеству не следуют настоящему учению Христа, а следуют советам церкви, которая, якобы извратила все то же учение плотника из Назарета. 
Т.е. отрицается непрерывность линии преемственности между Иисусом и его последователями, а также довольно самонадеянно делаются заявления о том, что нынешнее христианство является извращенным учением его основателя. 
С таким же успехом кришнаит мог бы заявить, что уважает Будду Шакьямуни, но вот никто, кроме кришнаитов, не понимает его истинного учения, а разные Ламы, Ачарьи и Пандиты исказили подлинное Учение Будды Шакьямуни, а нынешние буддисты по неразумению своему верят в то, что к подлинному Учению Будды не имеет отношения и преемственности. Со стороны кришнаита это было бы неужванеием к буддизму и буддистам. 
А не является ли неуважением со стороны некоторых буддистов высказывание довольно замусоленных идей о том, что попы извратили учение Христа, что современное христианство не является продолжением подлинного учения Христа и т.д.?

----------

Alex (29.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Bob (03.01.2013), Германн (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это "заступничество" позже аукнулось человечеству куда большими страданиями...


А вдруг оно наоборот страдало бы больше, не будь этого?





> О личности Иисуса чаще всего отзываются положительно, но, при этом утверждают, что якобы учение самого Иисуса никому сейсчас неизвестно в подлинном виде (кроме самих этих буддистов, разумеется ), что оно было искажено, а современные христиане по невежеству не следуют настоящему учению Христа, а следуют советам церкви, которая, якобы извратила все то же учение плотника из Назарета.


Не знаю, я когда-то интересовалась данным вопросом, читала Оригена, кажется, про реинкарнации и т.п. Слышала, что из Библии выбросили писания про реинкарнации, и за веру в них было убито двое Римских пап. Но нынешние православные батюшки вроде это отрицают.  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А вдруг оно наоборот страдало бы больше, не будь этого?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, я когда-то интересовалась данным вопросом, читала Оригена, кажется, про реинкарнации и т.п. Слышала, что из Библии выбросили писания про реинкарнации, и за веру в них было убито двое Римских пап. Но нынешние православные батюшки вроде это отрицают.


Можете считать меня плохим буддистом и совсем никудышным политологом, но мне видится, что становление тоталитарных идеологий происходило не вопреки, а благодаря христианскому бэкграунду основателей и последователей.

Судить о христианстве по Оригену- это, имхо, то же самое, что судить о буддизме по работам Сёко Асахары или основателя "Фа-лунь-гун" :Smilie: 
Я как-то в работах ап. Павла даже признание многобожия нашел, так что при желании в изучаемом объекте можно нйти то, что хочешь искать. Полагаю, что многие западные исследователи культов, например, Африки, Азии, Океании и т.д. этим и занимались.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Можете считать меня плохим буддистом и совсем никудышным политологом, но мне видится, что становление тоталитарных идеологий происходило не вопреки, а благодаря христианскому бэкграунду основателей и последователей.


Вы имеете в виду крестовые походы и инквизицию? 




> Судить о христианстве по Оригену- это, имхо, то же самое, что судить о буддизме по работам Сёко Асахары или основателя "Фа-лунь-гун"


Предположу, что не совсем то же самое. Ориген -- не наш с Вами современник.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы имеете в виду крестовые походы и инквизицию? 
> 
> 
> 
> Предположу, что не совсем то же самое. Ориген -- не наш с Вами современник.


Нет, не только, а еще и национал-социализм и другие тоталитарные идеологии ( хотя я слышал, что на Председателя Мао косвенно повлияло учение Хуаянь, корни тоталитарных идеологий, имхо, сугубо авраамитские). 
Ради интереса, сравните Правила Трулльского Вселенского Собора с печально известными Нюрнбергскими "законами расовой чистоты", увидите там много общего в части сегрегации населения по этническому признаку. Только почему-то Герман Геринг- нацистский преступник, а Мартин Лютер, идеи которого, по признанию самого Геринга, он воплощал в жизнь, не считается экстремистом.

Ориген, с точки зрения христианской церкви, является еретиком. Дэвадатта- тоже не наш с Вами современник, что не делает его идеи менее ошибочными.

----------

Tong Po (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не только, а еще и национал-социализм и другие тоталитарные идеологии ( хотя я слышал, что на Председателя Мао косвенно повлияло учение Хуаянь, корни тоталитарных идеологий, имхо, сугубо авраамитские). 
> Ради интереса, сравните Правила Трулльского Вселенского Собора с печально известными Нюрнбергскими "законами расовой чистоты", увидите там много общего в части сегрегации населения по этническому признаку. Только почему-то Герман Геринг- нацистский преступник, а Мартин Лютер, идеи которого, по признанию самого Геринга, он воплощал в жизнь, не считается экстремистом.
> 
> Ориген, с точки зрения христианской церкви, является еретиком. Дэвадатта- тоже не наш с Вами современник, что не делает его идеи менее ошибочными.


Ну, не знаю, это всё теории какие-то. Но считаю, что церковь в угоду себе могла-таки переписать Библию. Кстати, в Ветхом завете, Экклезиасте, даются недвусмысленные намёки на существование прошлых жизней.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уступлю, возможно. Это не категорическая оценка, а рассуждения, сомнения, попытка защитить Христа, найти виновных в его страданиях, только и всего. Мне кажется, Юра, ты меня не понял. Я предложил тебе подумать, порассуждать вместе, а не спорить.


Так получилось, что после увлечения в конце 70-х критическими трудами Зенона Косидовского (читал много библеистических и антихристинских исследований и помимо этого: прочёл едва ли не всё, изданное к тому времени на русском) -- в конце 90-х был фатально : ) вынужден, благодаря заказу на перевод четырёх книг с англ., четырежды за короткий период дотошно прочесть саму Библии, от доски до доски, как говорится, с карандашом в руках: отыскивал точные аналоги обильных библ. цитат, при которых в оригиналах не было указания на книгу и главу...Потом была ещё и полоса знакомства с патристикой, от трудов Дионисия Ареопагита и Григория Паламы до текстов отечественных старцев. Потом было неск. лет искреннего увлечения исихазмом.

В общем, было достаточно времени для того, чтобы трезво порассуждать, в т.ч. -- ставя себя на место того или иного библейского персонажа. 
Таким образом и пришёл к тому, о чём пишу, вплоть до "не судите...".

Ведь если начинаешь пристрастно и бдительно : ) искать предателей (или осуждать кого-то, исходя из каких-то вынутых из контекста фрагментов), экстраполируя предательство на всю последующую историю, то это всегда получится.
Но зачем этим заниматься, т.е. -- *судить/осуждать*?

----------

Германн (29.12.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Марина В (29.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Но зачем этим заниматься, т.е. -- *судить/осуждать*?


Бесполезная трата времени вкупе с накоплением дурной кармы.

----------


## Юй Кан

Глеб, я предложил чуть порассуждать о христ-ве спокойно и беспристрастно: опираясь на текст Библии и не выдёргивая цитаты из контекста.
Но для этого *нужно бы очень хорошо знать саму Библию*, а не искать неисчислимые множественные мнения на её счёт, отбирая из них те, которые симпатичны...

А что до спасения верой, то практически буквальный аналог этого есть и в буддизме, начиная с Сампасадания сутты... %)

----------

Ho Shim (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Марина В (29.12.2012), Нико (29.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Потом была ещё и полоса знакомства с патристикой, от трудов Дионисия Ареопагита и Григория Паламы до текстов отечественных старцев. Потом было неск. лет искреннего увлечения исихазмом.


Исихазм, старцы, гностики, может даже, и многие просто праведники - истинные последователи Христа, с этим я согласен, и писал уже выше о том. Но христианство очень неоднозначно, наряду с этим мы не можем не видеть лицемерия официальной церкви. Я просто пытаюсь увидеть причины этого. Может, причины другие, не те, которые я называю, но трудно не видеть того, о чем я сказал. Какой-то изъян есть в самом начале, который разросся впоследствии. Это даже не осуждение, наверное, а попытка понять. А ты не осуждаешь тех, кто замучил Христа и не задавал себе вопрос, почему это случилось?

Христианство я тоже знаю хорошо.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, я предложил чуть порассуждать о христ-ве спокойно и беспристрастно: опираясь на текст Библии и не выдёргивая цитаты из контекста.
> Но для этого *нужно бы очень хорошо знать саму Библию*, а не искать неисчислимые множественные мнения на её счёт, отбирая из них те, которые симпатичны...
> 
> А что до спасения верой, то практически буквальный аналог этого есть и в буддизме, начиная с Сампасадания сутты... %)


Вам не кажется, что и Библию тогда лучше читать в оригинале, а не в переводах?

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Вот, вроде в тему кусочек из Посыпания Будды пеплом:

"Ученик сказал: “Философы говорят, что такая субстанция — это энергия, или разум, или Бог, или материя. Что здесь истина?”

 Соен-са сказал: “Четверо слепых пришли в зоопарк и навестили слона. Один слепой потрогал его бок и сказал: “Слон, как стена”. Другой слепой потрогал хобот и сказал: “Слон, как змея”. Следующий слепой потрогал ногу и сказал: “Слон, как колонна”. Последний слепой пощупал хвост и сказал: “Слон, как швабра”. И затем четверо слепых начали драться, так как каждый считал своё мнение правильным. Каждый понял только ту часть, которой коснулся; никто не понял целого.

 Субстанция не имеет ни имени ни формы. Энергия, ум, Бог, материя — всё это имя и форма. Субстанция — это абсолют. Имея имя и форму, имеешь противоположности. Поэтому весь мир похож на тех слепых, дерущихся друг с другом. Непонимание себя — это непонимание истины. Вот почему между нами идёт борьба. Если бы все люди в мире поняли себя, они достигли бы абсолюта. Тогда во всём мире был бы мир. Мир в мире — это Дзен”."

----------


## sergey

> Кстати, я Петра имел в виду, а не Павла, конечно. Петр предатель однозначно. А поскольку он был краеугольным камнем, на котором построена Церковь, то можно сделать выводы...


Федор, да, Петр отрекся от Христа трижды, как и предсказал ему Христос.



> 67. Тогда плевали Ему в лице и заушали Его; другие же ударяли Его по ланитам
> 68. и говорили: прореки нам, Христос, кто ударил Тебя?
> 69. Петр же сидел вне на дворе. И подошла к нему одна служанка и сказала: и ты был с Иисусом Галилеянином.
> 70. Но он отрекся перед всеми, сказав: не знаю, что ты говоришь.
> 71. Когда же он выходил за ворота, увидела его другая, и говорит бывшим там: и этот был с Иисусом Назореем.
> 72. И он опять отрекся с клятвою, что не знает Сего Человека.
> 73. Немного спустя подошли стоявшие там и сказали Петру: точно и ты из них, ибо и речь твоя обличает тебя.
> 74. Тогда он начал клясться и божиться, что не знает Сего Человека. И вдруг запел петух.
> 75. И вспомнил Петр слово, сказанное ему Иисусом: прежде нежели пропоет петух, трижды отречешься от Меня. И выйдя вон, плакал горько.
> (Евангелие от Матфея 26:67-75)


Но после смерти Христа, его воскрешения и явления ученикам, и также после сошествия Святого Духа на апостолов, Петр проповедовал Христа и делал это смело:



> 13. Видя смелость Петра и Иоанна и приметив, что они люди некнижные и простые, они удивлялись, между тем узнавали их, что они были с Иисусом…
> (Деяния св. Апостолов 4:13)


И все ученики Христа, апостолы, учили и говорили о Христе до самой своей смерти, и, как известно, из 12, все, кроме ап. Иоанна, были казнены за проповедь христианства. Вы же читали наверное, как Петра сажали в темницу за его проповедь и т.д.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вот, вроде в тему кусочек из Посыпания Будды пеплом:
> 
> "Ученик сказал: “Философы говорят, что такая субстанция — это энергия, или разум, или Бог, или материя. Что здесь истина?”
> 
>  Соен-са сказал: “Четверо слепых пришли в зоопарк и навестили слона. Один слепой потрогал его бок и сказал: “Слон, как стена”. Другой слепой потрогал хобот и сказал: “Слон, как змея”. Следующий слепой потрогал ногу и сказал: “Слон, как колонна”. Последний слепой пощупал хвост и сказал: “Слон, как швабра”. И затем четверо слепых начали драться, так как каждый считал своё мнение правильным. Каждый понял только ту часть, которой коснулся; никто не понял целого.
> 
>  Субстанция не имеет ни имени ни формы. Энергия, ум, Бог, материя — всё это имя и форма. Субстанция — это абсолют. Имея имя и форму, имеешь противоположности. Поэтому весь мир похож на тех слепых, дерущихся друг с другом. Непонимание себя — это непонимание истины. Вот почему между нами идёт борьба. Если бы все люди в мире поняли себя, они достигли бы абсолюта. Тогда во всём мире был бы мир. Мир в мире — это Дзен”."


Непонятно, к чему это было сказано.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я просто пытаюсь увидеть причины этого. Может, причины другие, не те, которые я называю, но трудно не видеть того, о чем я сказал. Какой-то изъян есть в самом начале, который разросся впоследствии. Это даже не осуждение, наверное, а попытка понять.


Всехний изначальный "изъян" -- неведение (_авиджджа_) или омрачённость... Это ведь понимаешь?




> А ты не осуждаешь тех, кто замучил Христа и не задавал себе вопрос, почему это случилось?


С тех пор как осознал, что любое неблагое деяние, свершённое кем-либо, это *не вина, а беда* (человек, в силу того же неведения, не смог или не сумел поступить благим образом), вообще избегаю осуждений...

----------

Alexey Elkin (29.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Joy (18.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.12.2012), Богдан Б (29.12.2012), Марина В (29.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Нико, собственно, сообщение Юры объясняет суть приведенной мною цытаты.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Что еще за внутренняя борьба и полемика?


С христианскими идеями в себе самом. Как показывает опыт, у многих критиков христианства (можно, впрочем, подставить и другое) мотивацией для критики является предположение возможной правильности критикуемого, и порождаемый этим внутренний конфликт.

----------

Joy (18.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Сергей Хос (29.12.2012), Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам не кажется, что и Библию тогда лучше читать в оригинале, а не в переводах?


В идеале -- да. : ) И не только Библию...
Потому, когда увлёкся даосизмом, был вынужден (почти так) заняться сначала переводом Даодэцзина (версии Ван Би), а потом -- уже добровольно и с радостью : ) -- "Годяньских списков Лао-цзы". Когда же всерьёз заинтересовался буддизмом -- занялся переводом Ланкаватары с языка оригинала, т.к. перевод её на англ. порождал у меня (зануды : ) обилие вопросов и недоумений... То же теперь -- и с суттами.

При этом, знакомясь с разными переводами Библии и на англ., и на русский, включая сюда и современные переводы, или Даодэцзина, или будд. сутт/сутр, понял для себя одно: ни один искренний переводчик сакральных текстов -- даже ошибаясь, возможно, в частностях, -- не искажает общую идею/сердцевину учения или наставления. (С суттами/сутрами, _в которых даются наставления по конкретным практикам_, -- несколько сложнее.)

Потому главное -- *выделить/понять суть учения*, стоящую за словами...

----------

Alexey Elkin (29.12.2012), Joy (18.01.2013), Марина В (29.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (30.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> С христианскими идеями в себе самом. Как показывает опыт, у многих критиков христианства (можно, впрочем, подставить и другое) мотивацией для критики является предположение возможной правильности критикуемого, и порождаемый этим внутренний конфликт.


Эх, буддисты мы, не буддисты, а от христианства до сих пор оторваться не можем.... Волнует....

----------

Gakusei (02.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, да, Петр отрекся от Христа трижды, как и предсказал ему Христос.
> Но после смерти Христа, его воскрешения и явления ученикам, и также после сошествия Святого Духа на апостолов, Петр проповедовал Христа и делал это смело:
> И все ученики Христа, апостолы, учили и говорили о Христе до самой своей смерти, и, как известно, из 12, все, кроме ап. Иоанна, были казнены за проповедь христианства. Вы же читали наверное, как Петра сажали в темницу за его проповедь и т.д.


Да, Сергей, я помню о его раскаянии. Смущает то, что отрекался от Учителя не обычный человек, заблудший грешник (уж будем термины христианские употреблять в этом разговоре), а лучший ученик, который на тот момент должен был бы уже хорошо освоить учение и укрепиться в нем. То есть первое же испытание не выдержал. Слабоват краеугольный камешек-то Церкви оказался, поэтому и церковь ненадежна.
 Я больше не буду участвовать в этой дискуссии. Всем, что я здесь говорил, я хотел лишь подчеркнуть одиночество Христа в этом мире, и понять его причины. Эта тема мной уже пережита давно и возвращаться к ней для меня нет смысла.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С христианскими идеями в себе самом. Как показывает опыт, у многих критиков христианства (можно, впрочем, подставить и другое) мотивацией для критики является предположение возможной правильности критикуемого, и порождаемый этим внутренний конфликт.


да, это я уже отмечал: истерическая борьба с собственным культурным кодом

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Joy (18.01.2013), Нико (29.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Заранее: ни к кому ничего личного. Ниже -- просто анализ...

По мне, правильнее было бы говорить о мучительном (далеко не всегда истерическом) перекраивании прочно устоявшейся карты мира, подлежащей серьёзной корректировке согласно изменению религиозного воззрения.
Это приводит к неизбежным страданиям и попыткам от них избавиться путём радикального осуждения старой карты, что, как бывает, экстраполятивно и страстно/яростно проецируется и вовне...

Что до "собственного культурного кода", так ведь собственным его делают устоявшиеся личные привязанности/предпочтения, потому смена воззрения неизбежно связана с избавлением от прежних привязанностей и заменой их новыми, более, как представляется человеку, правильными. И чем менее самостным является новое воззрение, тем сложнее этот процесс для человека, жёстко привязанному к "я", "моё" и теперь вынужденному рвать, что называется, пуповину...

Наконец, может быть и такой вариант, когда человек, меняющий  изменяющий собственные религиозные воззрения, попросту "мстит" ("От любви -- до ненависти...") вовне тому, что некогда служило ему верой и правдой, а ныне представляется "тормозом" или препятствием.

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Joy (18.01.2013), Марина В (30.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Наконец, может быть и такой вариант, когда человек, меняющий  изменяющий собственные религиозные воззрения, попросту "мстит" ("От любви -- до ненависти...") вовне тому, что некогда служило ему верой и правдой, а ныне представляется "тормозом" или препятствием.


Об этих "мстителях", поменявших конфессию, Далай-лама в том же ключе обычно говорит. ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Об этих "мстителях", поменявших конфессию, Далай-лама в том же ключе обычно говорит. ))))


Да, любая месть -- это самый эмоциональный/яростный вариант попытки "решить проблему" вовне...

Не зря (почти не к слову : ) говорят, что женских измен не бывает: есть либо месть за измену, либо -- новая любовь! : )

----------

Марина В (30.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не зря (почти не к слову : ) говорят, что женских измен не бывает: есть либо месть за измену, либо -- новая любовь! : )


А что у мужеска пола тогда происходит в подобных случаях? )

----------


## sergey

> борьба с собственным культурным кодом


Я, честно говоря, думаю, у большинства участников БФ христианский культурный код если и присутствует, то весьма опосредованно. Не знаю, как у молодежи, а вот если говорить о себе и думаю, что я в этом отношении довольно-таки типичен для поколения моих ровесников, то я о христианстве долго не знал почти ничего, кроме того, что говорилось в плане атеистической пропаганды - в школе, институте и т.д. Евангелие прочитал в студенческие годы - давал товарищ тоненькую книжку Евангелия от Марка. О церковной жизни не знал почти ничего - в общем бабушки какие-то стоят в платочках и молятся, и кланяются. Позже, уже во второй половине 80 годов, познакомился с христианством ближе. Я предполагаю, что многие на БФ тоже с христианством знакомы постольку-поскольку, в частности с церковной службой - в основном по трансляциям праздника Пасхи по ТВ и по роликам на Ютюбе. :Smilie:  (Может и ошибаюсь конечно.)
А культурный код - может быть через коммунистическую идеологию, где в какой-то искаженной форме что-то могло присутствовать, ну и как общеевропейское что-то.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (29.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что у мужеска пола тогда происходит в подобных случаях? )


Называиццо "Бес попутал!". %)
Май, я не готов заменить Дрона, потому развивать -- не бу... : )

----------


## Нико

> Называиццо "Бес попутал!". %)
> Май, я не готов заменить Дрона, потому развивать -- не бу... : )


А чё про женщин тогда развиваете?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А чё про женщин тогда развиваете?


Там была просто улыбка, на полях... : )

----------


## Нико

> Там была просто улыбка, на полях... : )


Так я была ж не прочь и вторую улыбку на полях увидеть....Особенно приступив к переводу Вималакирти ТУРМАНА.  :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я, честно говоря, думаю, у большинства участников БФ христианский культурный код если и присутствует, то весьма опосредованно.


Да уж, немного знакомы. :Smilie:  Меня бабушка с 3 лет почти каждый божий день таскала в церковь к заутрене - час ехать туда, порой в жуткий мороз, час - обратно :Smilie:  Я, конечно, христианские основы не очень знаю, но зато насмотрелась открытыми глазами на все происходящее в церкви напрямую. А дети многое чувствуют и на многое смотрят нестереотипно и открыто. 

А поскольку я была девочка начитанная, а также малоостереотипированная в силу возраста - мне так просто было не проглотить вслепую многие христианские объяснения, и я задавала вопросы батюшкам, отчего они меня крестили и просили увести несносного ребенка. :Smilie:  Единственное, у меня не было внутренних противоречий в искренней любви к моей драгоценной православной бабушке и доверия к ней - всей светящейся от любви, радости и веры. Хотя у нее была тяжелейшая жизнь , со смертями детей, гонениями, расстеролом всей семьи.

Могу сказать, что уже сама - годам к 10, полностью разочаровалась в христианстве. Мне всегда не нравилось, когда люди говорят и учат людей делать одно, а сами, когда никто не видит - делают прямопротивоположное. Хотя у меня был внутренний образ Бога, - тоесть, - сущности,  к которой я обращалась с молитвами - веря в то, что это нечто обладает свойствами любви и мудрости. Потом шли долгие годы, когда я вообще не ходила в церковь и не предпринимала ничего по изучению христианства. Помню, меня еще парадоксальные сужденияния, что Бог такой всеведущий и всемогущий создал такого страдательного человека вообще и прокололся, о дьяволе, который подбивает человека на дурное и многое другое - все такое просто шокировало. Оно не укладывалось даже в логику детского ума.

Так что в буддизм пришла спонтанно - хотя для начала мне пришлось полностью отказаться от представлений о боге Творце. Но я и искала нечто подобное - где все зависит от тебя, и где можно выстроить уход от страдания САМОМУ.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Да уж, немного знакомы. Меня бабушка с 6 лет почти каждый божий день таскала в церковь к заутрене - час ехать туда, порой в жуткий мороз, порой - обратно Я: конечно, христианские основы не очень знаю, но зато насмотрелась открытыми глазами на все происходящее в церкве.


Да, вы уже писали про это, но я думаю, что все-таки у большинства такого знакомства нет. А так конечно, тут есть разные люди.

Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под "все происходящее в церкве", если отношения в церковной общине, то я с этим, признаюсь, практически незнаком, в основном что когда-то слышал от знакомых или если что-то читал или видел что-то. Но это в общем зависит от конкретного места и людей.

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Простите, но вернусь на минутку. Про себя скажу - не знаю уж, зачем.
 Лично меня религия как таковая, ее внешняя сторона, обрядовая или попсовая, вообще не волнует. Меня в любой религии интересует только суть, философия, мудрость, обретение истины, примеры людей, достигших духовных высот внутри любой религии. Поэтому в моем случае говорить о какой-то ломке или прошлом пристрастии не приходится. В данном случае я рассуждаю только как философ, а не как разочаровавшийся человек. К тому же, думающему человеку трудно обойти "иванокарамазовские" вопросы, я считаю. Я их и не обхожу, а пытаюсь разрешить, в силу моих низких интеллектуальных способностей.( Эмоций в данном случае нет никаких вообще).  И без разницы, о чем идет речь - о христианстве или другой религии, или какой-то философской концепции. Не надо воспринимать это как критику, скорее, как анализ. Я рад был бы в этой теме услышать в чем я заблуждаюсь. Может, действительно, заблуждаюсь.

Христианству я посвятил несколько лет своей жизни. В церковь не ходил (что там делать? Я и тогда еще знал, что они предатели, о чем и сказал одному священнику. Ну, меня выгнали, конечно, что меня ничуть не смутило), но изучал тексты, размышлял, начиная с Библии и апокрифов и заканчивая потрясающей по своей глубине и пониманию школой - исихазмом. К слову сказать - христианство очень неоднозначно, многослойно и емко, поэтому и отношение к нему соответствующее. Что-то вызывает глубокое уважение, что-то напрягает. Здесь я попытался поговорить только об одном аспекте, а не о христианстве в целом. И то, о чем я говорил очень четко высветилось именно сейчас, с точки зрения буддизма - совершенной религии и окончательной истины. И это ни в коем случае не месть, а видение с другого уровня. И с этой точки зрения я вижу Христа, как дэву, а его учение соответствующее небесному уровню, то есть это верное направление, но только пол-пути, а не весь Путь до конца. Весь Путь знал и дал только Будда. Но то, что это не окончательный путь - не единственное заблуждение христианства. Самое главное заблуждение - это атта, индивидуальная, вечная душа. В остальном христианство - верный путь. Это касается самого учения. Про Церковь же я уже все сказал выше, не буду повторять. Ну, примерно так. Не месть это, нет, не критика и не ломка. 
А впрочем, все это только к слову пришлось. Меня уже эти вопросы не занимают. Я нашел то, что искал и это меня вполне устраивает. Никакого смысла нет в том, чтобы заглядывать в другие религии и оценивать их истинность. Но не я тему открыл, не ругайте меня.

----------

Atmo Kamal (30.12.2012), Joy (18.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (29.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (30.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А впрочем, все это только к слову пришлось. Меня уже эти вопросы не занимают. Я нашел то, что искал и это меня вполне устраивает. Никакого смысла нет в том, чтобы заглядывать в другие религии и оценивать их истинность. Но не я тему открыл, не ругайте меня.


Дорогой Федор, будьте осторожны с тем, что "устраивает". Не зря классики дзен призывают "не иметь в себе пристанища". Я лично, как только найду что-то святое, стараюсь бежать оттуда со всех ног  :Smilie: , а то вдруг затянет? И потом несколько жизней придется оттуда (из святого) выкарабкиваться  :Wink: . Как говаривали классики, "лучше не иметь ничего, что стоило бы искать"...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дорогой Федор, будьте осторожны с тем, что "устраивает". Не зря классики дзен призывают "не иметь в себе пристанища". Я лично, как только найду что-то святое, стараюсь бежать оттуда со всех ног , а то вдруг затянет? И потом несколько жизней придется оттуда (из святого) выкарабкиваться . Как говаривали классики, "лучше не иметь ничего, что стоило бы искать"...


Здесь было бы уместно выяснить, что значит "святое", но не хочу, меня уже утомила эта тема. Поэтому я просто хотел бы вас поправить. Не святое, а истинное. Мне в моей жизни было важно эту истину найти - я нашел и обрел спокойствие. Искать больше нечего. Для меня это главное.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Здесь было бы уместно выяснить, что значит "святое", но не хочу, меня уже утомила эта тема. Поэтому я просто хотел бы вас поправить. Не святое, а истинное. Мне в моей жизни было важно эту истину найти - я нашел и обрел спокойствие. Искать больше нечего. Для меня это главное.


Ну, бог с ним. Это было просто небольшое замечание  :Wink: .

----------

Федор Ф (29.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Да уж, немного знакомы. Меня бабушка с 3 лет почти каждый божий день таскала в церковь к заутрене - час ехать туда, порой в жуткий мороз, час - обратно


Вы пишете об этом уже второй раз, оба раза упоминаете морозы, да еще используете слово "таскала", похоже вы это надолго запомнили.)



> Я, конечно, христианские основы не очень знаю, но зато насмотрелась открытыми глазами на все происходящее в церкви напрямую. А дети многое чувствуют и на многое смотрят нестереотипно и открыто.


Маленькие дети, кроме открытости, еще и не понимают некоторые вещи, та же церковная служба им в большой степени непонятна, да и стоять на месте долго детям бывает трудно.
Кроме того, на мой взгляд атмосфера в церквях изменилась. В советские годы молодежи там было мало, разве что может быть в самом конце 80-ых пошли, но вам тогда вряд ли было 3 года. А вот в 2000 годы из того, что я видел, в церквях стало гораздо больше молодых и относительно молодых людей, относительно молодых семей (в том числе и с детьми).




> Мне всегда не нравилось, когда люди говорят и учат людей делать одно, а сами, когда никто не видит - делают прямопротивоположное.


Такие люди вам встретились. Жаль, что вам не привелось общаться с искренними, верующими священниками и христианами-мирянами.

----------

Atmo Kamal (30.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное, точнее будет сказать, что говорили не о новозаветном учении, а о его профаническом толковании/понимании, заместив одно другим?


*О реальном христианстве.*. Не о христианстве в вакууме, которое вам хочется считать настоящим. А о том, какое оно есть.

----------


## Марина В

> *О реальном христианстве.*. Не о христианстве в вакууме, которое вам хочется считать настоящим. А о том, какое оно есть.


Да ведь разное оно есть...

----------

Aion (30.12.2012), Сергей Хос (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да ведь разное оно есть...


Разное. Но в основном такое, о котором пишу я. Я если оно основное, то мне нет необходимости искать в христианстве что-то сильно хорошее. Ибо оно таково, каковых последователей даёт в итоге.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Разное. Но в основном такое, о котором пишу я. Я если оно основное, то мне нет необходимости искать в христианстве что-то сильно хорошее. Ибо оно таково, каковых последователей даёт в итоге.


 А буддизм какой _в основном_?  :Wink:

----------

Aion (30.12.2012), Pema Sonam (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (30.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> А буддизм какой _в основном_?


Гений Будды состоял в том числе в том, что он ясно видел: кесарю- кесарево, и не могут массы стремиться в Несоставному, Несконструированому, Нерожденному. Не могут и все. Большинству людей приятна эта жизнь и ее радости, и мечтают они не о непонятной им Ниббане, которую видят как черную дыру, а о сладких небесах, где нет счетов за квартиру, госпиталей и коррупции:-) И все диалоги Будды в плане обучения нравственности предельно, предельно просты. Кто обижает другого- тот не аскет, нельзя не бить, ни оскорблять. Нравственность эта в полной мере касается и обращения с животными и даже с насекомыми. Эти заповеди Будды НЕВОЗМОЖНО исказать! Никаких тебе священных войн и неверных, никаких крестовых походов, жертвоприношений и прочего, что в итоге сделало мировые религии главным орудием массового уничтожения и ненависти. 
Если ты убиваешь или воруешь, ты никогда не найдешь оправдания в словах Будды и не скажешь- эх, это вот он меня вдохновил, во имя его я это делаю. В других религиях легче легкого, ибо там бог точнее людские фантазии о нем стоят выше человеческого: последним всегда можно пожертвовать во имя высшего. Вот и жертвуют

----------

Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (30.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.12.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Гений Будды состоял в том числе в том, что он ясно видел: кесарю- кесарево, и не могут массы стремиться в Несоставному, Несконструированому, Нерожденному. Не могут и все. Большинству людей приятна эта жизнь и ее радости, и мечтают они не о непонятной им Ниббане, которую видят как черную дыру, а о сладких небесах, где нет счетов за квартиру, госпиталей и коррупции:-) И все диалоги Будды в плане обучения нравственности предельно, предельно просты. Кто обижает другого- тот не аскет, нельзя не бить, ни оскорблять. Нравственность эта в полной мере касается и обращения с животными и даже с насекомыми. Эти заповеди Будды НЕВОЗМОЖНО исказать! Никаких тебе священных войн и неверных, никаких крестовых походов, жертвоприношений и прочего, что в итоге сделало мировые религии главным орудием массового уничтожения и ненависти. 
> Если ты убиваешь или воруешь, ты никогда не найдешь оправдания в словах Будды и не скажешь- эх, это вот он меня вдохновил, во имя его я это делаю. В других религиях легче легкого, ибо там бог точнее людские фантазии о нем стоят выше человеческого: последним всегда можно пожертвовать во имя высшего. Вот и жертвуют


К сожалению, не все так просто. Исказить можно все, что угодно, буддизм в том числе, и Ниббану превращают в сладкие небеса и Будду в вечного бога. Неведение и жажда людей почти неисправимы. Шанс невелик. В христианстве, кстати, отдельные святые, на мой взгляд, достигали очень высокого уровня, только Ниббану они называли Богом.

----------

Aion (30.12.2012), Atmo Kamal (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (30.12.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Гений Будды состоял в том числе в том, что он ясно видел: кесарю- кесарево, и не могут массы стремиться в Несоставному, Несконструированому, Нерожденному. Не могут и все. Большинству людей приятна эта жизнь и ее радости, и мечтают они не о непонятной им Ниббане, которую видят как черную дыру, а о сладких небесах, где нет счетов за квартиру, госпиталей и коррупции:-) И все диалоги Будды в плане обучения нравственности предельно, предельно просты. Кто обижает другого- тот не аскет, нельзя не бить, ни оскорблять. Нравственность эта в полной мере касается и обращения с животными и даже с насекомыми. Эти заповеди Будды НЕВОЗМОЖНО исказать! Никаких тебе священных войн и неверных, никаких крестовых походов, жертвоприношений и прочего, что в итоге сделало мировые религии главным орудием массового уничтожения и ненависти. 
> Если ты убиваешь или воруешь, ты никогда не найдешь оправдания в словах Будды и не скажешь- эх, это вот он меня вдохновил, во имя его я это делаю. В других религиях легче легкого, ибо там бог точнее людские фантазии о нем стоят выше человеческого: последним всегда можно пожертвовать во имя высшего. Вот и жертвуют


Так вы сами тут жаловались на национальный буддизм. Искажают слово Будды, получается, аскеты!) Были в истории _конкретные_ буддисты, были. Секта белого лотоса в Китае, например. В Тибете что творилось. В Японии. Конечно, не в таком масштабе. Но по мелочам много наберется. Начали же вы пост с цитаты, почти, из Евангелия. Так наверное можно признать некоторую долю мудрости за этой религией? Или массам массовое, нерожденному нерожденное?)

----------

Aion (30.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (30.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *О реальном христианстве.*. Не о христианстве в вакууме, которое вам хочется считать настоящим. А о том, какое оно есть.


Некорректно, переходя на личности, приписывать собеседнику некие измышленные хотения...

В первом Вашем посте на эту тему речь у Вас шла именно о *сути христианства*, а не неком реальном или вакуумном : ) христианстве:



> *Сама суть христианства в грехе*: не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не спасёшься. Отсюда постоянное грешение и плачь. Часто вместо реальной работы над собой.


Так вот *суть христианства* -- не в этом.

----------

Германн (30.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> К сожалению, не все так просто. Исказить можно все, что угодно, буддизм в том числе, и Ниббану превращают в сладкие небеса и Будду в вечного бога. Неведение и жажда людей почти неисправимы. Шанс невелик. В христианстве, кстати, отдельные святые, на мой взгляд, достигали очень высокого уровня, только Ниббану они называли Богом.


Да не об этом речь. Не о высоких материях, а о том, чтобы не убивать и не воровать и проч, не устравать войн за кого- то, что он Будду оскорбил. Этого не было, потому что оснований не было. А искажение Дхаммы оно безусловно произошло, но не дошло до того, что буддисты надели оранжевые пояса шахидов ))

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (31.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> Так вы сами тут жаловались на национальный буддизм. Искажают слово Будды, получается, аскеты!) Были в истории _конкретные_ буддисты, были. Секта белого лотоса в Китае, например. В Тибете что творилось. В Японии. Конечно, не в таком масштабе. Но по мелочам много наберется. Начали же вы пост с цитаты, почти, из Евангелия. Так наверное можно признать некоторую долю мудрости за этой религией? Или массам массовое, нерожденному нерожденное?)


Послушайте, никто не говорит, что буддийские страны это райские обители, и воруют тут, и воюют, это факт. Но никто не посмеет оправдывает свое или чужое дурное поведение тем, что это Будда так говорил. Вот так все просто. Никаких джихадов

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так вот *суть христианства* -- не в этом.


В этом. Есть первородный грех. Все от рождения уже грешны. Все должны каяться. Это вот покаяние - основной стержень христианства. Кроме того, масса вещей объявляется греховными. Примерно, как по российским законам. Т.е. фактически любой - уже преступник. Уже чувствует себя во грехе. Третья сторона - это уже исолнение в реальной жизни. И здесь эти принципы реализуются по полной: народ стучит себя в грудь, какой он плохой, а жить продолжает также.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В этом. Есть первородный грех. Все от рождения уже грешны.


Изначальное (его еще называют "вместерожденное") неведение - это по смыслу то же самое.




> Все должны каяться. Это вот покаяние - основной стержень христианства.


Попытка устранения эгоцентрации в буддизме - это по смыслу то же самое.




> Кроме того, масса вещей объявляется греховными.


Моральные ограничения есть в любой религии, в т.числе в буддизме.

Доктринальные различия в другом: в христианстве - теизм и спасение через жертву Бога. Этого в буддизме, конечно, нету.

----------

Aion (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012), Кунсанг (30.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

— Я раз с мокрухи шел, на душе тоска, сомнения всякие — короче, душевная слабость. А там ларек с иконками, книжечки всякие. Ну я одну и купил, "загробная жизнь" называется. Почитал, что после смерти бывает. В натуре, все знакомое. Сразу узнал. КэПэПэ, суд, амнистия, срок, статья. Помереть — это как из тюрьмы на зону. Отправляют душу на такую небесную пересылку, мытарства называется. Все как положено, два конвойных, все дела, снизу карцер, сверху ништяк. А на этой пересылке тебе дела шьют — и твои, и чужие, а ты отмазываться должен по каждой статье. Главное — кодекс знать. Но если кум захочет, он тебя все равно в карцер засадит. Потому что у него кодекс такой, по которому ты прямо с рождения по половине статей проходишь. Там, например, такая статья есть — за базар ответишь. И не когда базарил где не надо, а вообще, за любое слово, которое в жизни сказал. Понял? Как на цырлах ни ходи, а посадить тебя всегда есть за что. Была б душа, а мытарства найдутся. Но кум тебе срок скостить может, особенно если последним г... себя назовешь. Он это любит. А еще любит, чтоб боялись его. Боялись и г...м  себя чувствовали. А у него — сияние габаритное, крылья веером, охрана — все дела. Сверху так посмотрит — ну что, г... Все понял? ... Человек, значит, при Сталине жил, как теперь после смерти!

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Ittosai (30.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Неведение и в буддизме определяется как неблагое деяние ума. В таком плане все живые существа греховны и с буддийской точки зрения. Все жс у всех проступки - негативная карма. Если нет негативной кармы, то тогда ты будда, грубо говоря. Нет сансарных живых существ без греха.

----------

Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## sergey

> В этом. Есть первородный грех. Все от рождения уже грешны. Все должны каяться. Это вот покаяние - основной стержень христианства.


Правильно, у всех - авиджа (неведение), все совершали в прошлом дурные поступки. 
А что такое покаяние? Вот, что пишут сами христиане:



> 1) Покаяние – возрождение от греха; сокрушение сердца о своей греховности и обращение к Богу в поиске чистоты. В широком смысле под покаянием подразумевается фундаментальная перемена в жизни: от произвольно-греховной, самолюбивой и самодостаточной – к жизни по заповедям Божиим, в любви и стремлении к Богу.


Тут не говорится, что нужно бить себя в грудь *и жить по-старому*, наоборот покаяние - это перемена в жизни.

P.S. Уже написали Сергей Хос и Кунсанг о том же.)

----------

Aion (30.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Сергей Хос (30.12.2012), Федор Ф (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (30.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В этом. Есть первородный грех. Все от рождения уже грешны. Все должны каяться. Это вот покаяние - основной стержень христианства.


Значит *"сама суть"* (или, теперь уже, -- стержень) христианства, всё же, *не в грехе, а в раскаянии*?

Так ведь аналоги этому есть и в буддизме.

Все от рождения (безначально) омрачены. Все, стремящиеся к освобождению от страданий, должны заниматься самоосознанием, т.е., осознавать свои неблагие деяния и раскаиваться в них.

*Покаяние*
-- Признание своей вины в чём-либо, обычно с просьбой о прощении.
-- Раскаяние
*РАСКА́ЯТЬСЯ*, раскаюсь, раскаешься, совер. (к раскаиваться и к каяться), в чем. *Сознав, что поступил дурно, неправильно, ошибочно, начать испытывать сожаление об этом или признаться в этом*.
Стало быть, основной стержень и в буддизме (если отбросить, как получилось у Вас, любовь/сострадание) -- покаяние/раскаяние.

----------

Марина В (30.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Изначальное (его еще называют "вместерожденное") неведение - это по смыслу то же самое.


Изначальное неведение является некоей аналогией изгнания из Эдема, а не самого первородного греха. 



> Попытка устранения эгоцентрации в буддизме - это по смыслу то же самое.


Абсолютно не тоже самое. В христианстве человек должен чувствовать себя виноватым и недостойным счастья априори.



> Моральные ограничения есть в любой религии, в т.числе в буддизме.


В буддизме их поменьше будет. Онанизм например грехом не объявлен  :Smilie: 



> Доктринальные различия в другом: в христианстве - теизм и спасение через жертву Бога. Этого в буддизме, конечно, нету.


Амидаизм - не сильно ушёл. Также спасение через силы другого. Именно поэтому амидаизм у нас и не развивается: нет целевой аудитории. Все, кому нужна помощь свыше, уже в православии.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Тао (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Значит *"сама суть"* (или, теперь уже, -- стержень) христианства, всё же, *не в грехе, а в раскаянии*?


Это значит, что вы в очередной раз спорите сами с собой. Что-то там пытаетесь воображаемому оппоненту доказать.
Вы думаете, что что-либо мне сейчас доказываете?




> Так ведь аналоги этому есть и в буддизме.


Мне не нужны аналогии в буддизме. Вообще у части наших участников какой-то комплекс объективности. 
Я - буддист. Я не ищу истины в других религиях. Мне не нужно христианство "тоже учащее чему-то хорошему". Мне достаточно слова Будды. Христианство меня интересует не более чем в плане нормального социального взаимодействия: на том уровне, чтобы люди разных исповеданий могли мирно жить бок о бок. Но для такого сосуществования мне нет необходимости признавать достоинства христианства.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (30.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это значит, что вы в очередной раз спорите сами с собой. Что-то там пытаетесь воображаемому оппоненту доказать.
> Вы думаете, что что-либо мне сейчас доказываете?


Показываю на ошибки в суждениях. Ничего личного.




> Я - буддист. Я не ищу истины в других религиях. Мне не нужно христианство "тоже учащее чему-то хорошему". Мне достаточно слова Будды.


Разве кто-то предложил Вам сменить буддизм на христианство? Да нет же и не было такого...




> Христианство меня интересует не более чем в плане нормального социального взаимодействия: на том уровне, чтобы люди разных исповеданий могли мирно жить бок о бок. Но для такого сосуществования мне нет необходимости признавать достоинства христианства.


Каким может быть нормальное соц. *взаимодействие*, если одна из сторон (буддист/буддисты) не видит или принципиально отказывается видеть/признавать у другой стороны (христианина/христиан или вообще в христианстве) никаких достоинств? Это просто логика...

----------

Atmo Kamal (30.12.2012), Марина В (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Показываю на ошибки в суждениях. Ничего личного.


Ошибок нет. Вы опять о чём-то своём.



> Каким может быть нормальное соц. *взаимодействие*, если одна из сторон (буддист/буддисты) не видит или принципиально отказывается видеть/признавать у другой стороны (христианина/христиан) никаких достоинств? Это просто логика...


Нормальное может быть взаимодействие. Мы же сейчас взаимодействуем. Проблем нет. Помогаем даже церковь мыть.
Это - жизнь.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Тао (04.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ошибок нет. Вы опять о чём-то своём.


Просто не увидели показанного. А точнее -- не смогли ничего возразить *по сути*, переходя уже в который раз на личность...




> Нормальное может быть взаимодействие. Мы же сейчас взаимодействуем. Проблем нет. Помогаем даже церковь мыть.
> Это - жизнь.


Да, реальная жизнь, иногда, вносит свои коррективы даже в категорические принципиальные позиции...

----------

Марина В (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Просто не увидели показанного. А точнее -- не смогли ничего возразить *по сути*, переходя уже в который раз на личность...


я и не собирался вам возражать.
Это не переход на личность. Это попытка в очередной раз достучаться до вас, что ваша нудность - она мне не интересна. У меня не было желания с вами спорить. Доказывать вам что-то, "возражать по сути" и т.п. Это вы начали. И спор, естественно, ведёте с собой.



> Да, реальная жизнь, иногда, вносит свои коррективы даже в категорические принципиальные позиции...


Хорошо, если внесёте в своё восприятие. Мне же лично никаких корректив не понадобилось. У меня противоречий нет. Они у вас в голове.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> я и не собирался вам возражать.
> Это не переход на личность. Это попытка в очередной раз достучаться до вас, что ваша нудность - она мне не интересна. У меня не было желания с вами спорить. Доказывать вас что-то, "возражать по сути" и т.п. Это вы начали. И спор, естественно, ведёте с собой.


Но ведь бханте сам завёл речь, якобы, о сути христианства, потом начал спорить, подменяя понятия, а теперь, оказывается, и не собирался возражать, окончательно перейдя на личность Юй Кана, вновь и вновь отрицая переходы...
Знаю и вижу, что издавна не только Вам (Вам лично -- практически с моего появления в форуме), мягко говоря, не нравлюсь своей дотошностью и аналитикой: спорить со мною, бывает, очень тяжело. Потому и оказывается, что самым веским аргументом в итоге таких споров оказывается, к примеру, "Вы опять о чём-то своём" или "У меня противоречий нет. Они у вас в голове": т.е., классическое "сам дурак". Но разве так -- правильно?

----------

Марина В (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Но ведь бханте сам завёл речь, якобы, о сути христианства, потом начал спорить, подменяя понятия, а теперь, оказывается, и не собирался возражать, окончательно перейдя на личность Юй Кана, вновь и вновь отрицая переходы...


Я же не с вами спорил. Весь дальнейший "спор" - это тактичная попытка намекнуть, что мне это не интересно. 



> Знаю и вижу, что издавна не только Вам (Вам лично -- практически с моего появления в форуме), мягко говоря, не нравлюсь своей дотошностью и аналитикой: спорить со мною, бывает, очень тяжело. Потому и оказывается, что самым веским аргументом в итоге таких споров оказывается, к примеру, "Вы опять о чём-то своём" или "У меня противоречий нет. Они у вас в голове": т.е., классическое "сам дурак". Но разве так -- правильно?


У вас комплекс сверхполноценности? Вы действительно видите себя вечным победителем? Почему вам всегда нужно оставить за собой последнее слово?

----------

Bob (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я же не с вами спорил. Весь дальнейший "спор" - это тактичная попытка намекнуть, что мне это не интересно.


Неправда. Могу дать линки на Ваши посты, где именно спорите, но Вы ведь их и сами помните...




> У вас комплекс сверхполноценности? Вы действительно видите себя вечным победителем? Почему вам всегда нужно оставить за собой последнее слово?


Опять неправильно, начиная с того, что продолжаете переходы на личность...
Не вижу себя вечным победителем. (С чего вдруг это выдумали, если не от обиды?)
Вижу -- факты. И если ошибаюсь в чём-то -- признаю свою ошибку либо "спасибой", либо -- извинением и уточнением. И так было не раз и не два.
То же касается и "последнего слова"...

А то, что было Вами использовано в этом тройном вопрошании -- некоректный приём "Сейчас я тебе лично кое-что выдуманное предъявлю, а ты -- давай, оправдывайся". Разве так -- правильно?

----------

Марина В (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Неправда. Могу дать линки на Ваши посты, где именно спорите, но Вы ведь их и сами помните...
> 
> 
> Опять неправильно, начиная с того, что продолжаете переходы на личность...
> Не вижу себя вечным победителем. (С чего вдруг это выдумали, если не от обиды?)
> Вижу -- факты. И если ошибаюсь в чём-то -- признаю свою ошибку либо "спасибой", либо -- извинением и уточнением. И так было не раз и не два.
> То же касается и "последнего слова"...
> 
> И то, что было Вами использовано в этом тройном вопрошании -- некоректный приём "Сейчас я тебе лично кое-что выдуманное предъявлю, а ты -- давай, оправдывайся". Разве так -- правильно?


Я понимаю, что вас не переделать и вы всё-равно по-своему всё повернёте.

На всякий случай приношу вам извинения за некоторый переход на вашу личность. Без этого в данном случае было не обойтись, т.к. необходимо было пояснить нежелание продолжать диалог.

И дабы на будущее прекратить подобные диалоги и препирательства, ставлю на вас фильтр. В раздел тхеравады вы не заходите, правила форума не нарушаете, поэтому думаю, что причин пересекаться не будет.

Всех благ.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Zom (30.12.2012), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Тао (04.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Изначальное неведение является некоей аналогией изгнания из Эдема, а *не самого* первородного греха.


Именно что *самого*. Неведение - это ведь состояние искаженного восприятия и воли, и с т.зр. буддизма оно врожденное, как и первородный грех. Так что аналогия как раз полная.




> Абсолютно не тоже самое. В христианстве человек должен чувствовать себя виноватым и недостойным счастья априори.


Как это "недостойным счастья"? С чего Вы взяли? В хр. догматике человек может обрести достоинство Бога. Куда уж больше счастья для теиста?
Уж это-то на Курайнике и на Сироте Вы должны были бы всяко усвоить за столько лет полемики. )))




> В буддизме их поменьше будет. Онанизм например грехом не объявлен


Неужели? большое упущение, если так. Но мне почему-то кажется, что именно объявлен.




> Амидаизм - не сильно ушёл. Также спасение через силы другого. Именно поэтому амидаизм у нас и не развивается: нет целевой аудитории. Все, кому нужна помощь свыше, уже в православии.


А вот с этим, пожалуй, соглашусь.

----------

Германн (31.12.2012), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> — Я раз с мокрухи шел, на душе тоска, сомнения всякие — короче, душевная слабость. А там ларек с иконками, книжечки всякие. Ну я одну и купил, "загробная жизнь" называется. Почитал, что после смерти бывает. В натуре, все знакомое. Сразу узнал. КэПэПэ, суд, амнистия, срок, статья. Помереть — это как из тюрьмы на зону. Отправляют душу на такую небесную пересылку, мытарства называется. Все как положено, два конвойных, все дела, снизу карцер, сверху ништяк. А на этой пересылке тебе дела шьют — и твои, и чужие, а ты отмазываться должен по каждой статье. Главное — кодекс знать. Но если кум захочет, он тебя все равно в карцер засадит. Потому что у него кодекс такой, по которому ты прямо с рождения по половине статей проходишь. Там, например, такая статья есть — за базар ответишь. И не когда базарил где не надо, а вообще, за любое слово, которое в жизни сказал. Понял? Как на цырлах ни ходи, а посадить тебя всегда есть за что. Была б душа, а мытарства найдутся. Но кум тебе срок скостить может, особенно если последним г... себя назовешь. Он это любит. А еще любит, чтоб боялись его. Боялись и г...м  себя чувствовали. А у него — сияние габаритное, крылья веером, охрана — все дела. Сверху так посмотрит — ну что, г... Все понял? ... Человек, значит, при Сталине жил, как теперь после смерти!


Это цитата из "классика", или Вы про себя?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> . 
> А вот с этим, пожалуй, соглашусь.


А я вот люблю Будду Амитабху  :Smilie: . Частенько произношу его имя... По-моему, это гораздо лучше, чем материться  :Wink: .

----------

Германн (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это цитата из "классика", или Вы про себя?


Нико, прошу слово "классик" без моего письменного согласия не произносить  :Smilie: . Это я его ввел на Бф (по-моему), поэтому теперь собираюсь продавать лицензии на употребление  :Wink: .

----------


## Нико

> Нико, прошу слово "классик" без моего письменного согласия не произносить . Это я его ввел на Бф (по-моему), поэтому теперь собираюсь продавать лицензии на употребление .


Неужто ВЫ???? А в русский язык кто его ввёл? :Cry:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Неужто ВЫ???? А в русский язык кто его ввёл?


Ну вот, не дают нажиться на доверчивых буддистах :Cry:

----------

Нико (30.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Марина В

> Мне не нужно христианство "тоже учащее чему-то хорошему".


Зачем вообще было начинать -- о "сути", о "стержне", раз не нужно?

----------

Сергей Хос (30.12.2012), Юй Кан (31.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В идеале -- да. : ) И не только Библию...
> Потому, когда увлёкся даосизмом, был вынужден (почти так) заняться сначала переводом Даодэцзина (версии Ван Би), а потом -- уже добровольно и с радостью : ) -- "Годяньских списков Лао-цзы". Когда же всерьёз заинтересовался буддизмом -- занялся переводом Ланкаватары с языка оригинала, т.к. перевод её на англ. порождал у меня (зануды : ) обилие вопросов и недоумений... То же теперь -- и с суттами.
> 
> При этом, знакомясь с разными переводами Библии и на англ., и на русский, включая сюда и современные переводы, или Даодэцзина, или будд. сутт/сутр, понял для себя одно: ни один искренний переводчик сакральных текстов -- даже ошибаясь, возможно, в частностях, -- не искажает общую идею/сердцевину учения или наставления. (С суттами/сутрами, _в которых даются наставления по конкретным практикам_, -- несколько сложнее.)
> 
> Потому главное -- *выделить/понять суть учения*, стоящую за словами...


Да, кстати, недавно перечитывал Ланкаватара-сутру в Вашем переводе, за что Вам лично отдельное спасибо :Smilie: 

Ad rem:
Я никудышный политолог и совсем уже никакой публицист, поэтому кратко изложу гипотезу о взаимосвязи авраамитских паттернов мышления и тоталитарных идеологий.
 Монотеизм- вера в одного бога. А этот один бог предпочитает быть в гордом одиночестве и не терпит иных богов. В Ветхом завете множество примеров, когда Яхве призывал своих последователей бороться с "язычниками", воевать с ними и ниспровергать чужих богов.

Антисемитские ноты звучат в творениях как католических богословов, так и скажем, в творчестве Иоанна Златоуста, заявлявшего, что "синагога иудейская- жилище демонов".  Сейчас этого "святого отца" православной церкви вполне могли бы обвинить в разжигании межнациональной, межрелигиозной розни.
Если человек начинает считать, что только "его" бог истинный, а все другие боги- демоны, если человек считает, что представители только "его" веры "спасутся", а все иноверцы падут в ад, то отсюда недалеко до узколобого шовинизма и веры в то, что только "его" нация, раса- "чистая", а иные- "нечистые".
Возьмем для примера отдельного человека.
Если в его сознании уже есть догмы о том, что все представители "иной веры"- это обольщенные диаволом, а все боги, кроме "его бога"- суть демоны, то в такой мозг национализм и расизм инсталлируется очень успешно.
Такому человеку легко поверить в то, что иные расы и иные нации также "неполноценны", как "неполноценны" иноверцы и инославные.
Я считаю, что монотеистическое восприятие мира и людей, когда "иному" навешивается заведомо отрицательная оценка ("только мы верим в истинно живого бога- а остальные обольщены бесами, их храмы- жилища демонов, только мы спасемся после страшного суда, а все ненаши будут гореть в аду")- это благодатная почва для национализма и расизма.

Резюмирую: в моем понимании, монотеизм- это не семя тоталитарных идеологий, а благодатная почва для произрастания националистических и расистских идеологий. Т.к. монотеисты четко делят в сознании все и всех на "наших" и "ненаших", а "ненашему" присваивают априори негативную оценку.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы пишете об этом уже второй раз, оба раза упоминаете морозы, да еще используете слово "таскала", похоже вы это надолго запомнили.)


Конечно, когда очень холодно, и еще тебя везут куда-то долго - стойкое воспоминание детства гарантировано :Smilie:  Я помню также в живую церковь на Поклонке, стаи воронья над куполом, помню все запахи и всю атмосферу. И Вы некоторые моменты детства помните разве не так? :Smilie:  Я была упитанная девочка и укутанная, еще бабушка на меня и платок накрест наматывала по-деревенски и валенки помню с калошами. Чугунные :Smilie:  Такую "бомбочку", думаю, только таскать и можно. В трамвай и из трамвая. А в три года ребенку еще тяжело идти долго по снегу и в гору.



> Маленькие дети, кроме открытости, еще и не понимают некоторые вещи, та же церковная служба им в большой степени непонятна, да и стоять на месте долго детям бывает трудно.


Вот не поверите - сколько мне было там тогда понятно - и без всякой фальши. А стоять детей и не заставляют - посадят на лавочку с инвалидами, например.




> Кроме того, на мой взгляд атмосфера в церквях изменилась. В советские годы молодежи там было мало, разве что может быть в самом конце 80-ых пошли, но вам тогда вряд ли было 3 года. А вот в 2000 годы из того, что я видел, в церквях стало гораздо больше молодых и относительно молодых людей, относительно молодых семей (в том числе и с детьми).


Ох,  я бываю в православных церквях и сейчас, и все мои родственники в России - православные. Разного возраста. Ну не люблю я эти церкви - там все еще гнетущая атмосфера. И я хорошо знаю, как себя православные ведут и в жизни. Крайне мало видела православных, хорошо знающих свое учение и понимающих его смысл - всегда что-то надрывное, полуистеричное. Не дай бог во время голову не покроешь да не туда встанешь. И публика там, все-таки, довольно старая. А молодые - если приходят - большинство немного " с приветом". Радостных и простых людей с открытым сердцем мало. Тетушку привезла на коляске за три км, - еле нашла, кто бы благословил - меня еще и отчитали, что не вовремя пришла - а я и так еле еле нашла человека по лестнице ее на коляске спустить - это мне неподъемно.




> Такие люди вам встретились. Жаль, что вам не привелось общаться с искренними, верующими священниками и христианами-мирянами.


Мне еще как привелось :Smilie:  Не забывайте мою православную бабушку - это детский импринтинг на всю жизнь. Также знаю некоторых выпускников Александро-Невской лавры и добрых батюшек. Но от этого мне христианство более полезным учением не кажется. Уж очень много на мой взгляд в нем противоречий. Плюс - у меня у мужа в семье дядя - священник, а тетка - монашка :Smilie:  Не говоря обо всех итальянских родственниках. Я живу уже с ними 20 лет рядом. Но почему-то в Италии католики не так хаят всех неверующих и не так надрывно ведут себя, как православные. И православные священники - увы, не очень все еще укладываются в пример для подражания.....уж простите за ИМХО.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

> Изначальное неведение является некоей аналогией изгнания из Эдема, а не самого первородного греха.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Именно что самого. Неведение - это ведь состояние искаженного восприятия и воли, и с т.зр. буддизма оно врожденное, как и первородный грех. Так что аналогия как раз полная.


Первородный грех - повреждённость человеческой природы, возникшая вследствие того, что прародители совершили поступок против заповеди Божией.
Неведение - непонимание 4БИ и следствий из них.

Каким образом, не покривив совестью, можно назвать одно (свои проблемы, возникшие вследствие проступка кого-то) полной аналогией другого (своего собственного непонимания чего-то / свои проблемы из-за своих действий)?




> В христианстве человек должен чувствовать себя виноватым и недостойным счастья априори.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как это "недостойным счастья"? С чего Вы взяли? В хр. догматике человек может обрести достоинство Бога. Куда уж больше счастья для теиста?


 Тут происходит подмена понятий? Тезис таков "человек должен чувствовать себя недостойным счастья", Ваша интерпретация - "человек не может обрести достоинство Бога - самого большого счастья теиста". Обрести-то может, кто ж богу запретит (ибо по его воле это произойдет, если произойдет), да вот человек, чувствующий себя достойным счастья, находится в прелести гордыни.

----------

Ittosai (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тут происходит подмена понятий? Тезис таков "человек должен чувствовать себя недостойным счастья"


А если так: "Человек не должен чувствовать себя достойным несчастья?"  :Wink:

----------


## Карло

> А если так: "Человек не должен чувствовать себя достойным несчастья?"


А тогда это совсем другой тезис!

Главное, чтобы не "человек не должен не чувствовать не себя недостойным несчастья"  :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрий С (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Первородный грех - повреждённость человеческой природы, возникшая вследствие того, что прародители совершили поступок против заповеди Божией.
> Неведение - непонимание 4БИ и следствий из них.
> 
> Каким образом, не покривив совестью, можно назвать одно (свои проблемы, возникшие вследствие проступка кого-то) полной аналогией другого (своего собственного непонимания чего-то / свои проблемы из-за своих действий)?


Изначальное ("вместерожденное") неведение - это, по сути, эгоцентрация. Непонимание 4БИ и следствий из них - лишь результат, частный случай, так сказать, а не само неведение.
Аналогия полная: буддисты встречают это неведение уже готовеньким в своем уме, а откель оно взялось - могут лишь предполагать. Точно так же и христиане с первородным грехом (который, кстати, если разобраться, тоже есть эгоцентрация))))

Вторую часть вашего поста комментировать, извините, не буду, потому что не понимаю сказанного

----------

Дмитрий С (31.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Ну не люблю я эти церкви - там все еще гнетущая атмосфера.


Насчет атмосферы - это все же ваше личное восприятие.



> И публика там, все-таки, довольно старая. А молодые - если приходят - большинство немного " с приветом".


Не знаю, где вы это видели, я с десяток лет видел другое - немало и молодежи, и людей среднего возраста и с детьми приходят, здороваются друг с другом, т.е. не случайно зашли, а постоянные прихожане.




> И я хорошо знаю, как себя православные ведут и в жизни.


Вы же знаете не всех православных, а каких-то конкретных. А осуждаете скопом, приписываете какое-то поведение (уж не знаю, что вы там "хорошо знаете") всем. У меня нет такого негативного опыта и мнения, хотя у меня и знакомые, и товарищи, и родственники есть православные и староверы. Я вас кажется понял - у вас в целом негативное отношение к православию и православным. Принял к сведению.

----------

Юй Кан (31.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, кстати, недавно перечитывал Ланкаватара-сутру в Вашем переводе, за что Вам лично отдельное спасибо


Пожалуйста.




> Резюмирую: в моем понимании, монотеизм- это не семя тоталитарных идеологий, а благодатная почва для произрастания националистических и расистских идеологий. Т.к. монотеисты четко делят в сознании все и всех на "наших" и "ненаших", а "ненашему" присваивают априори негативную оценку.


Может, точнее будет сказать, что манипулятивный принцип "разделяй и властвуй" (понимаемый не буквально, а приментельно к тому, о чём речь) используется *как* в тоталитарных, *так и* в монотеистических идеологиях?
Вплоть до того, что образ внешнего (или внутреннего, в масштабах самого государства) врага очень способствует сплочению общества...

А применительно к Ветхому Завету -- да: Бог ВЗ -- Бог ревнитель и мститель.  

14 ибо ты не должен поклоняться богу иному, кроме Господа [Бога], потому что имя Его -- ревнитель; Он Бог ревнитель.
[...]
2 Господь есть Бог ревнитель и мститель; мститель Господь и страшен в гневе: мстит Господь врагам Своим и не пощадит противников Своих.
В отличие от проповеданного в Новом Завете, где осуждается и подлежит каре, прежде всего, потакание плотскому...

----------

Марина В (31.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Изначальное ("вместерожденное") неведение - это, по сути, эгоцентрация. Непонимание 4БИ и следствий из них - лишь результат, частный случай, так сказать, а не само неведение.
> Аналогия полная: буддисты встречают это неведение уже готовеньким в своем уме, а откель оно взялось - могут лишь предполагать. Точно так же и христиане с первородным грехом (который, кстати, если разобраться, тоже есть эгоцентрация))))


Как раз недавно читал на этот счёт заметку Дост. Бодхи о схеме взаимозависимого возникновения, где он отмечает, что неведение - это как раз первичная причина сансары, и да, это непонимание 4 истин. А вот эгоцентрация - это уже следствие этого непонимания. А не наоборот. Воззрения о "я" и соответствующие цепляния относятся к звену Цепляние, а не к звену Невежество.

Так что вы неправы.. 

ЗЫ: Если интересно, могу процитировать сутту, где Будда объясняет что такое Неведение.

ЗЗЫ: И да - Будда также объясняет откуда берётся неведение. Так что буддисты знают откуда оно взялось .)

----------

Богдан Б (31.12.2012), Карло (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ЗЫ: Если интересно, могу процитировать сутту, где Будда объясняет что такое Неведение.


Интересно, давайте.

----------


## Zom

Окей. 

Вот здесь прочитайте о звеньях Неведение и Цепляние:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

А вот здесь о причинах возникновения Неведения:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Tong Po (31.12.2012), Дубинин (31.12.2012), Ритл (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Именно что *самого*. Неведение - это ведь состояние искаженного восприятия и воли, и с т.зр. буддизма оно врожденное, как и первородный грех. Так что аналогия как раз полная.


Первородный грех наоборот дал познание добра и зла. Что это, как не появление мудрости? До того Адам и Хава были, как животные. У потомков первородный грех объясняет* почему* они оказались здесь. Напоминает, что это последствие наказания. Авидджжа у буддистов подобна первородному греху врождённа, но не объясняет почему мы в сансаре. Т.е. самой сути греха, как отступления от воли творца нет.



> Как это "недостойным счастья"? С чего Вы взяли? В хр. догматике человек может обрести достоинство Бога. Куда уж больше счастья для теиста?
> Уж это-то на Курайнике и на Сироте Вы должны были бы всяко усвоить за столько лет полемики. )))


Может. Но только через Иисуса и никак иначе. А профанный человек, без помощи Иисуса этого счастья недостоин.

----------

Жека (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тут не говорится, что нужно бить себя в грудь *и жить по-старому*, наоборот покаяние - это перемена в жизни.
> 
> P.S. Уже написали Сергей Хос и Кунсанг о том же.)


я о реальном христианстве говорю. А мне тут всё идеальное пытаются проповедовать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А еще крайне грустный феномен, что все подряд и крестят детей, и женятся, и отпевают, и кресты носят - так, на ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ. Даже, если вообще ни до, ни после в церковь не ходят..... Мне случалось видеть столько таких церемоний в православных храмах - где большинство приглашенных вообще ничего не знали о христианстве. Главное, чтобы они оплатили церкви сию услугу. И батюшки даже не проверяют, крещенные молодожены-то, и те, кого отпевают - крещеные? 

А с крестами вообще порой курьез бывает. Их даже бандиты носят.....



Печально все это.....

----------

Ритл (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, насколько я помню это фото, это итальянские мафиози.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, насколько я помню это фото, это итальянские мафиози.


Болгарские.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Их даже бандиты носят.....


Дык, с Христом-то двое разбойников были распяты...  :Cool:

----------


## Sforza

> Кстати, насколько я помню это фото, это итальянские мафиози.


Насколько я помню,это цыгане.Тем,собственно,и объясняется столь пестрое убранство на голых телесах)

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как раз недавно читал на этот счёт заметку Дост. Бодхи о схеме взаимозависимого возникновения, где он отмечает, что неведение - это как раз первичная причина сансары, и да, это непонимание 4 истин. А вот эгоцентрация - это уже следствие этого непонимания. А не наоборот. Воззрения о "я" и соответствующие цепляния относятся к звену Цепляние, а не к звену Невежество.
> 
> Так что вы неправы..


Я не неправ. Просто Вы, как водится, излагаете, позицию Тхеравады, а я говорю в категориях Махаяны, где анализ глубже. ))))
В Махаяне различают два вида неведения: "моха" и "авидья".
И авидья здесь даже не входит в число "пяти ядов"; это первый момент разделения сансары и нирваны, первичная саморефлексия.
А неведение-моха - это и правда упадана. Но это гораздо более грубое заблуждение, чем первичное неведение.

Кстати, полная аналогия с вкушением от древа познания - там результатом тоже становится саморефлексия ("первочеловекии" впервые взглянули на себя и увидели свою наготу).

----------

Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может. Но только через Иисуса и никак иначе.


Ну да, об этом-то и стоит говорить как о  кардинальном различии.
В иудео-христианском теизме Бог имеет совершенно иную природу, чем сотворенный им мир. Поэтому лишь он и может обеспечить спасение.
В буддизме, конечно, ничего такого нет.
Мне вот монизм тоже больше нравится.
А кто-то любит дуализм. Тут уж как карта ляжет ))))

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, насколько я помню это фото, это итальянские мафиози.


Не думаю, что такое безобразие допустят даже где-нибудь на Сицилии. 

Нашла эту фотку  в одном из вариантов - говорят, цыганские бароны.

Но, честно говоря - привела ее, поскольку стоит на пляжи в Турцию-Египет- Кипр - или где там сейчас модно - вплоть до Сейшельских островов или Мальдив - будет тебе точно такой хоть один дяденька - с тяжелым нательным крестом плещущийся на мелководье. Пойдет глубже - драгоценный крест утопит.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Я не неправ. Просто Вы, как водится, излагаете, позицию Тхеравады, а я говорю в категориях Махаяны, где анализ глубже. ))))
> В Махаяне различают два вида неведения: "моха" и "авидья".
> И авидья здесь даже не входит в число "пяти ядов"; это первый момент разделения сансары и нирваны, первичная саморефлексия.
> А неведение-моха - это и правда упадана. Но это гораздо более грубое заблуждение, чем первичное неведение.
> 
> Кстати, полная аналогия с вкушением от древа познания - там результатом тоже становится саморефлексия ("первочеловекии" впервые взглянули на себя и увидели свою наготу).


Беда огорчение ) Ведь следуя вашей аргументации выходит, что Будда в палийском каноне говорит ошибочные вещи )) Если был бы действительно "более глубокий анализ", противоречия не возникло бы. Но раз оно есть, значит это не "более глубокий анализ", а ошибочное истолкование. Посему, аналогии как раз-таки нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Беда огорчение ) Ведь следуя вашей аргументации выходит, что Будда в палийском каноне говорит ошибочные вещи ))


Думаю, если понимать сказанное правильно, окажется, что они не ошибочные.
Как, например, арифметика не ошибочна, но по сравнению с алгеброй она просто не полна. )))

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Только вот арифметика не противоречит алгебре .)
А у нас по теме явное противоречие.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только вот арифметика не противоречит алгебре .)[/COLOR]


Но некоторые алгебраические реалии на языке арифметики просто не формулируются, а значит как-бы и не существуют.
Вот и здесь похожая ситуация.

----------


## Zom

А тут не в "как бы в несуществовании" дело-то. Всё ведь вполне конкретно и очевидно. Вы попутали причину и следствие, проводя аналогии с христианством, то есть у вас получается, что из-за _эгоизма_ возникло _незнание_ 4 Истин. А по словам Будды это не так, а в точности до наоборот. Если бы Будда был неправ, а вы были бы правы, то тогда, чтобы постичь 4 Истины, требовалось бы уничтожить (каким-то неизвестным способом) эгоизм. Но поскольку Будда прав, то как раз наоборот - требуется (известным способом) постичь 4 Истины, и вот тогда-то в результате этого эгоизм и будет уничтожен - поскольку эгоизм является следствием незнания 4 Истин, а отнюдь не их причиной. 

Другими словами, именно когда вы развиваете мудрость, постигая всё глубже 4 истины - то вот тогда и начинает ослабевать и рушиться эгоизм. Наоборот эта последовательность не работает.

----------

Tong Po (31.12.2012), Богдан Б (03.01.2013), Карло (31.12.2012), Ритл (08.02.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Федор Ф (01.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

У неведения тоже есть причины, при чем тут первородный грех. Вот что бывает от мешанины разных учений и излишней толерантности (читай непонимания). При желание можно у кого угодно с чем угодно найти сходство, а зачем? Вспомнила теории Берзина о сходстве буддизма и ислама, за уши притянуто все. 
Вообще, судя по этой теме,  российским буддистам трудно отпустить христианство, слишком уж назойливо оно в лице толстощеких фокусников патриархов вторглось в наше медийное пространство последние лет 10-15.
Я порой думаю, господи, были же у коммунизма достойные черты :Big Grin:

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (02.01.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Первородный грех - повреждённость человеческой природы, возникшая вследствие того, что прародители совершили поступок против заповеди Божией.
> Неведение - непонимание 4БИ и следствий из них.
> 
> Каким образом, не покривив совестью, можно назвать одно (свои проблемы, возникшие вследствие проступка кого-то) полной аналогией другого (своего собственного непонимания чего-то / свои проблемы из-за своих действий)?


Насчет полной аналогии не утверждаю, но некоторая есть. Насчет своих действий и чужих. В некотором смысле Адам это и есть мы в прошлом. Ведь, если предположить, что мы (вы например) уже рождались человеком в историческом прошлом, то значит кто-то из людей в прошлом, в истории - это и есть вы. И люди сегодня пожинают плоды поступков людей прошлого, в этой предполагаемой ситуации вы пожинаете результаты поступков того лица в прошлом.

А в Агганья сутте описывается, как поступки людей (или живых существ) ухудшали обстановку жизни человечества, следующих поколений (аналогично как Адам и Ева ухудшили жизнь следующих поколений).

----------

Gakusei (02.01.2013), Ittosai (31.12.2012), Богдан Б (03.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Насколько я помню,это цыгане.Тем,собственно,и объясняется столь пестрое убранство на голых телесах)


Как-то друг оставил дом зимой и трубы, батареи в доме полопались и он перетащил все барахло в маленький дом и стал там жить. На стенах висели ковры, везде стояли какие-то вещи и негде было наступить. Пришел к нему в гости, он сидит в кресле, курит и говорит: "Ну что, похож я на цыганского барона?" Говорю: "Очень" и ржали потом.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## sergey

> своего собственного непонимания чего-то / свои проблемы из-за своих действий


Поступки и неведение обуславливают друг друга. В сутте, которую привел Zom, говорится



> Три вида неправильного поведения ведут к пяти помехам. Пять помех ведут к невежеству. (т.е. авиджа, вариант перевода - неведение - _sergey_)


(в английском переводе правда не совсем так).
И напротив неведение и жажда - условие для неправильных поступков. Как известно, в обусловленном возникновении санкхара - это камма (деяния). И говорится "авиджа паччая санкхара" (при условии неведения - санкхары). Также к камме относят звено бхава. И говорится "танха паччая упадана, упадана паччая бхава" (при условии жажды - привязанность, при условии привязанности - становление).
Или вот еще. "Живые существа, для которых неведение - преграда, а жажда - узы, продолжают странствовать (сансарати) и перерождаться." http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....014.than.html

----------

Ittosai (31.12.2012), Богдан Б (03.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Федор Ф (01.01.2013)

----------


## Карло

> Насчет полной аналогии не утверждаю, но некоторая есть. Насчет своих действий и чужих. В некотором смысле Адам это и есть мы в прошлом. Ведь, если предположить, что мы (вы например) уже рождались человеком в историческом прошлом, то значит кто-то из людей в прошлом, в истории - это и есть вы. И люди сегодня пожинают плоды поступков людей прошлого, в этой предполагаемой ситуации вы пожинаете результаты поступков того лица в прошлом.


То есть получается, что некоторая аналогия есть между христианством и смесью буддизма и христианства (ака предположение о том, что Адам и Ева - бывшие воплощения). Тут у меня возражений нет  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Карло

> Поступки и неведение обуславливают друг друга. В сутте, которую привел Zom, говорится
> 
> (в английском переводе правда не совсем так).
> И напротив неведение и жажда - условие для неправильных поступков. Как известно, в обусловленном возникновении санкхара - это камма (деяния). И говорится "авиджа паччая санкхара" (при условии неведения - санкхары). Также к камме относят звено бхава. И говорится "танха паччая упадана, упадана паччая бхава" (при условии жажды - привязанность, при условии привязанности - становление).
> Или вот еще. "Живые существа, для которых неведение - преграда, а жажда - узы, продолжают странствовать (сансарати) и перерождаться." http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....014.than.html


У меня сейчас AN10.61 перед глазами (перевод на английский Дост. Бодхи): пять помех - это питание для неведения (nutriment - saharam), в примечании указано также слово "условие" (condition - sapaccayam). Я с Вами согласен, поступки питают/обуславливают неведение, неведение приводит к соответствующим поступкам.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Но некоторые алгебраические реалии на языке арифметики просто не формулируются, а значит как-бы и не существуют.
> Вот и здесь похожая ситуация.


А что не формулируется на языке арифметики?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что не формулируется на языке арифметики?


Я не в строгом смысле.
Например, понятие иррациональной дроби окажется лишним для того, кто желает лишь складывать и вычитать целые числа.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не в строгом смысле.
> Например, понятие иррациональной дроби окажется лишним для того, кто желает лишь складывать и вычитать целые числа.


Арифметика разве только о целых числах?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тут не в "как бы в несуществовании" дело-то. Всё ведь вполне конкретно и очевидно. Вы попутали причину и следствие, проводя аналогии с христианством, то есть у вас получается, что из-за _эгоизма_ возникло _незнание_ 4 Истин. А по словам Будды это не так, а в точности до наоборот.


Опять же, это не я перепутал, а просто в палийском каноне проблема эгоцентрации ставится совершенно иначе, чем в махаянском.



> то тогда, чтобы постичь 4 Истины, требовалось бы уничтожить (каким-то неизвестным способом) эгоизм.


Вы считаете себя постигшим 4 Истины?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что не формулируется на языке арифметики?


Не понимаете аналогию?

----------


## Топпер

> Не понимаете аналогию?


нет.
Если вы про буддизм, то такая аналогия мне в принципе не нравится, т.к. вы априори объявляете своё направление более продвинутым не имея на то веских оснований.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нет.
> Если вы про буддизм, то такая аналогия мне в принципе не нравится, т.к. вы априори объявляете своё направление более продвинутым не имея на то веских оснований.


Ну, мало ли...
Мне, может, тоже не нравится, что махаянский канон называют искажением, говорят, что в него внесены излишние дополнения.
Поэтому я и привожу такую аналогию, иллюстрируя этим, что дополнения в данном случае не искажают смысл, а углубляют его.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, мало ли...
> Мне, может, тоже не нравится, что махаянский канон называют искажением, говорят, что в него внесены излишние дополнения.
> Поэтому я и привожу такую аналогию, иллюстрируя этим, что дополнения в данном случае не искажают смысл, а углубляют его.


Это было бы справедливо, если бы углубляющие мыслители были бы выше Будды. 
Впрочем, я думаю, что данный вопрос нет смысла обсуждать на Новый Год.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

это верно
С Наступающим!
В такое время лучше резать салат, чем правду-матку )))))

----------

Дмитрий С (31.12.2012), Нико (01.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Другими словами, именно когда вы развиваете мудрость, постигая всё глубже 4 истины - то вот тогда и начинает ослабевать и рушиться эгоизм. Наоборот эта последовательность не работает.


Возможно ли существование неведения без *привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.*? Нет.
Неведение, *как и привязанность к "я", "моё" и т.п.*, существует безначально? Да.
Возможно ли развитие мудрости *без ослабления привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.*? Нет.
Ослабляется ли привязанность к "я", "моё" и т.п. свершением благих деяний (начиная с даяния/щедрости)? Да.

Так вот то же самое проповедуется и учении Нового Завета... Нравится ли это кому-то или не нравится. : )

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Ритл (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (01.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Интересный момент есть в "Тантрической этике" Чже Цонкапы. 
"Шестое коренное падение. Шестым падением является критика своего учения или других учений [Ma 5ab]. 1) Объект падения: *Нагпопа трактует "учение" как "путь к высокому рождению"*, "своё учение" как буддийское, а "другие" как небуддийкие (тиртхику), и приводит цитату: "Если вы критикуете тиртхику, то Вайрочане приходится отступать". Однако, хотя *просто так насмехаться над небуддийскими учениями нехорошо*, рука не поднимается написать, что некое поведение по отношению к такому объекту, как тиртхика, может вызвать коренное падение. Поэтому мы будем понимать под "своим учением" учение Мантры, а под "другими" учение колесницы Совершенств, как об этом говорится в "Комментарии к трудным местам коренных падений". _Чже Цонкапа, "Тантрическая этика", С-Птб., 2012, стр. 109-110._

----------

Tong Po (01.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Возможно ли существование неведения без *привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.*? Нет.
> Неведение, *как и привязанность к "я", "моё" и т.п.*, существует безначально? Да.
> Возможно ли развитие мудрости *без ослабления привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.*? Нет.
> Ослабляется ли привязанность к "я", "моё" и т.п. свершением благих деяний (начиная с даяния/щедрости)? Да.
> 
> Так вот то же самое проповедуется и учении Нового Завета... Нравится ли это кому-то или не нравится. : )


Совершение даже благих по форме деяний, если при этом нет понимания пустоты от самобытия, не ослабит привязанности к "я" http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=421
Позволю себе процитировать вышеупомянутого Чжэ Цонкапу:



> Если нет мудрости, постигающей отсутствие "я", то все благие дела будут порождать ввергающую карму и служить источником Самсары


Будон Ринпоче в "Истории Буддизма" писал, что характеристикой Дхармы является то, что она не имеет ничего общего с учениями тиртхиков.
А в 1-ом томе Ламрим Ченмо Чжэ Ринпоче пишет о различии учений:



> " *Учение Победителя [позволяет] блаженным Путем достичь блаженного Плода*, выводит из потока сансары, полностью избавляет от клеш, не обманывает жаждущих Освобождения, всецело благодетель- но очищает проступки. *Учения же иноверцев—не таковы.* 
> Как сказано в «Хвале Превосходнейшему»: 
> «Так как Твое Ученье позволяет 
> блаженство высшее блаженно обрести,— 
> то возникает вера у существ
> в Твои, Лев красноречия, законы».
> 
> И во «Хвале достойному восхваления» говорится: 
> «Достойно следованья или же—отказа, 
> ...


Кстати, есть же обязанность вести других к Прибежищу и эта обязанность изложена уже на этапе развития низшей личности:
"в. Помня с состраданием о других существах, вести и их к такому же [благому] положению
[Значит] - приобщать к Прибежищу, по возможности, и других существ, из любви к ним."
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim22.html

Если же мы будем отказываться вести матерей-живых к существ к Прибежищу, оправдывая это тем, что внешние учения якобы тоже полезны, то не будет ли это нарушением с нашей стороны?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если же мы будем отказываться вести матерей-живых к существ к Прибежищу, оправдывая это тем, что внешние учения якобы тоже полезны, то не будет ли это нарушением с нашей стороны?


Добавлю не сказанное в этом треде, хотя не раз говорил об этом раньше.

Учение Иисуса предназначено для людей, нуждающихся во внешнем защитнике/спасителе ("Придите ко Мне, все труждающиеся и обремененные, и Я успокою вас..."), т.е., оно, образно говоря, -- для "детей", нуждающихся в отце-покровителе.
Учение же Будды -- для людей, готовых принять на себя всю полноту ответственности за свою жизнь ("Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. [...] Одному другого не очистить"), т.е., это Учение -- для "взрослых". Это одно.

Второе. Есть притча об обезьяне, спасающей рыбу из воды и затаскивающей её к себе на дерево.
Это к тому, что не нужно, если рассудить здраво, спасать тех, кому и так хорошо в своей вере/конфессии и кто совершенно не готов принять на себя всю ответственность...

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Ритл (03.01.2013), Сергей Хос (01.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Учение Иисуса предназначено для людей, нуждающихся во внешнем защитнике/спасителе...


Хм... А как же евангельская ориентация людей вовнутрь (например, Лк. 17:20-21)?  :EEK!:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хм... А как же евангельская ориентация людей вовнутрь (например, Лк. 17:20-21)?


Сказанное Иисусом "внутрь вас есть" (обращённое, напомню, к фарисеям) ортодоксально трактуется как "среди вас находится".

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Сказанное Иисусом "внутрь вас есть" (обращённое, напомню, к фарисеям) ортодоксально трактуется как "среди вас находится".


А можно где-нибудь почитать подробнее о сей оригинальнейшей ортодоксальной трактовке? Чесслово, я в шоке...  :EEK!:  Ну и 36 стих 18 главы Евангелия от Иоанна, интересно, в таком случае как трактуется?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А можно где-нибудь почитать подробнее о сей оригинальнейшей ортодоксальной трактовке? Чесслово, я в шоке...  Ну и 36 стих 18 главы Евангелия от Иоанна, интересно, в таком случае как трактуется?


Пояснил, почему, согласно контексту, следует понимать эту фразу именно так... (В своё время тоже норовил трактовать эту фразу иначе.)
Вопросов же, связанных, в частности, с изъятием цитат из контекста, может быть без числа...
Вёл уже, ещё до БФ, такие споры не раз и подолгу, теперь нет такого желания, тем более -- усугубляя чьи-то шоки.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Добавлю не сказанное в этом треде, хотя не раз говорил об этом раньше.
> 
> Учение Иисуса предназначено для людей, нуждающихся во внешнем защитнике/спасителе ("Придите ко Мне, все труждающиеся и обремененные, и Я успокою вас..."), т.е., оно, образно говоря, -- для "детей", нуждающихся в отце-покровителе.
> Учение же Будды -- для людей, готовых принять на себя всю полноту ответственности за свою жизнь ("Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. [...] Одному другого не очистить"), т.е., это Учение -- для "взрослых". Это одно.
> 
> Второе. Есть притча об обезьяне, спасающей рыбу из воды и затаскивающей её к себе на дерево.
> Это к тому, что не нужно, если рассудить здраво, спасать тех, кому и так хорошо в своей вере/конфессии и кто совершенно не готов принять на себя всю ответственность...


Ну, если мы станем применять трансактный анализ к оценке того, какие типы личностей тяготеют к определенным видам религии, то соглашусь с Вами в том, что для Ребенка патерналистские религии с образом идеального небесного Родителя подходят лучше, чем для Взрослого. 
Кстати, упоминание о защите и покровительстве со стороны неких существ есть и в махаянских вайпулья-сутрах, например, в "Сутре золотистого света" и "Лотосовой сутре", так что тех людей, которые нуждаются во внешней защите можно ознакомить с этими сутрами, а потом, если они их перепишут, будут хранить, воздавать почести и т.д. они обретут искомое покровительство. 

Тех, кто испытывает потребность в спасении со стороны внешней силы (тарики), можно ознакомить с доктриной Чистой Земли. Будда Амитабха дал обеты спасать живых существ и при этом не грозился сжечь их в "огне вечном", чем выгодно отличается от назаретянина.
В Экаяне найдутся уловки для любого типа существ. Не думаю, что Иисус мог бы дать лучшие или более подходящие определенному типу живых существ методы, чем уже дал Татхагата. Или Вы считаете, что назаретянин мог дать более совершенные и подходящие для определенного типа живых существ искусные средства, чем Будда Шакьямуни?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глеб. Осталось только обрести самим должную мудрость - чтобы грамотно распоряжаться религиозным "строением" каждого конкретного человека. :Smilie:  И точно находить правильные для него на каждый конкретный момент искусные методы.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Марина, но согласитесь, что выбирать их надо из тех методов, которые дал Татхагата, так как более совершенных и полезных методов не существует ни в христианстве, ни в зороастризме, ни в других учениях. Признание противоположного (т.е. того, что Заратустра или Иисус якобы могли бы дать более совершенные искусные средства, чем Будда) было бы проявлением неуважения к Бхагавану, не так ли?

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Марина, но согласитесь, что выбирать их надо из тех методов, которые дал Татхагата, так как более совершенных и полезных методов не существует ни в христианстве, ни в зороастризме, ни в других учениях. Признание противоположного (т.е. того, что Заратустра или Иисус якобы могли бы дать более совершенные искусные средства, чем Будда) было бы проявлением неуважения к Бхагавану, не так ли?


Это было бы отказом от Прибежища.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Пояснил, почему, согласно контексту, следует понимать эту фразу именно так... (В своё время тоже норовил трактовать эту фразу иначе.)


Да ничего Вы не пояснили. Приведённая Вами выше трактовка никакого отношения к ортодоксальной не имеет.  
Сравните её с трактовкой любого православного авторитета, к примеру, архиепископа Луки (Войно-Ясенецкого), и убедитесь в том, что контекст гораздо шире...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Марина, но согласитесь, что выбирать их надо из тех методов, которые дал Татхагата, так как более совершенных и полезных методов не существует ни в христианстве, ни в зороастризме, ни в других учениях. Признание противоположного (т.е. того, что Заратустра или Иисус якобы могли бы дать более совершенные искусные средства, чем Будда) было бы проявлением неуважения к Бхагавану, не так ли?


Повторяю свою мысль. Чтобы что-то ВЫБИРАТЬ из арсенала Татхагаты ЭФФЕКТИВНОЕ для помощи другим - надо обладать определенными реализациями. И, вообще-то, все подводимые разные и проходят разные стадии роста. Механизм прост - когда человек собирает достаточно благих заслуг - он встречается с Учением Будды практически "автоматически" и сам по себе - имеет к нему доверие. 

Поэтому, если данному существу удобнее и понятнее копить эти благие заслуги через христианство - а слова Будды оно ПОКА не принимает и не послушает, - пусть копит благое на том, что доступно. 

Об абсолютной пользе Учения Будды для всех существ никто и не спорит. Вопрос только в том, насколько каждое существо его сразу готово принять. Насильно Вы доверие к Учению Будды не укорените. Человек сам должен накопить для этого необходимые причины. ДЛЯ НАЧАЛА.

Вокруг меня куча людей-христиан. Я четко знаю, что они в этой жизни НЕ БУДУТ СЛЕДОВАТЬ УЧЕНИЮ БУДДЫ. Но они в состоянии слушать о нем(некоторые) - в качестве информации, поскольку знают меня и любят, а также они, благодаря христианству, стараются вести благой образ жизни - в развитии любви к ближнему и непричинения ему вреда. Что я должна с ними делать? С пеной у рта обращать их в буддизм?

Да у меня муж вообще не буддист - а это человек, который, казалось бы, имеет прямой доступ и к текстам, и к учителям и со мной о буддизме может говорить, - но про него ламы мне говорят - что в этой жизни он им не будет. Как Вы мне прикажете его вовлекать в буддизм? Мое дело - просто стараться развивать добрые отношения в семье и помогать ему практиковать нравственность. И хоть косвенно и ненапрямую доносить до него некоторые буддийские знания.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Или Вы считаете, что назаретянин мог дать более совершенные и подходящие для определенного типа живых существ искусные средства, чем Будда Шакьямуни?


Когда принимаю решение о помощи кому-либо, не думаю ни о трансактном анализе, как и ни о каких искусных средствах (или, тем паче, чей копирайт на них стоит : ), принимая решение ситуативно и, как правило, внутренне практически не рассуждая...
И понятием "спасать кого-либо", в т.ч. и когда речь о религиозных воззрениях, вообще не пользуюсь, избегая как становиться в позицию Спасителя (см. "треугольник Карпмана"), так и противопоставления одного учение другому... Наконец, никогда не бравирую своей приверженностью к буддизму. Да и человек я по жизни совершенно малопубличный...
В общем, обращать в буддизм -- не мои дела. И не уговаривайте! : )

----------

Германн (02.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да у меня муж вообще не буддист - а это человек, который, казалось бы, имеет прямой доступ и к текстам, и к учителям и со мной о буддизме может говорить, - но про него ламы мне говорят - что в этой жизни он им не будет. Как Вы мне прикажете его вовлекать в буддизм? Мое дело - просто стараться развивать добрые отношения в семье и помогать ему практиковать нравственность. И хоть косвенно и ненапрямую доносить до него некоторые буддийские знания.


Кормить мендрубом, посвящать заслуги.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Давайте все-таки вернемся к тому, как отдельный буддист отрефлексирует свои взаимоотношения с небуддийскими учениями (мне кажется, что подобная рефлексия необходима для того, чтобы с полной уверенностью отбросить ложные воззрения и выжечь из сознания рудименты христианской или любой иноверческой идеологии, иногда проявляющейся в виде историй о "бодхисаттве Иисусе, архангеле Ямантаке" и т.д.). Мне кажется, что если буддист признает на субъективном уровне, что внешние учения тоже полезны или же считает, что учителя тиртхиков могли дать что-то, более ценное в каком-то аспекте или для каких-то существ, чем Слово Будды, то это указывает на недостаточное понимание достоинств Трех Драгоценностей. 
Сейчас я не говорю о том, что буддист должен стремиться "отмиссионерить" всех попадающих в его поле зрения живых существ. Меня интересует как раз внутреннее психическое отношение человека к тем религиозным системам, с которыми он был знаком до принятия Тройственного Прибежища.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Поэтому, если данному существу удобнее и понятнее копить эти благие заслуги через христианство - а слова Будды оно ПОКА не принимает и не послушает, - пусть копит благое на том, что доступно.


А Чжэ Ринпоче утврерждал, что учения тиртхиков "препятствуют во всем", вот кому мне теперь верить- Вам, когда Вы утверждаете о том, что заслуги можно накапливать и следуя ложным воззрениям, или Ламе Цонкапе, который утверждал, что речения иноверных учителей препятствуют во всем (т.е. и накоплению заслуг в том числе)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Чжэ Ринпоче утврерждал, что учения тиртхиков "препятствуют во всем"


Точную цитату можете привести? (желательно на языке оригинала))))

А кому верить - это в данном случае вообще не вопрос: верьте Будде. Мне кажется, считать, что акты самоотречения, совершенные ради блага других существ, не создают благих заслуг независимо от воззрения - противоречит самой сути Дхармы. Такая точка зрения наполняет человека совершенно неоправданной гордостью за то, что его доктрина (то есть, по сути, его ментальные установки) - самая правильная. И чем тогда он отличается от тех же самодовольных христиан?

И вообще, монокультурное общество имеет свои особенности в плане отношения к господствующей доктрине.

----------

Ондрий (02.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> речения иноверных учителей препятствуют во всем (т.е. и накоплению заслуг в том числе)?


В таком случае извольте объяснить, каким же образом накапливал благие заслуги Будда в период прохождения пути бодхисаттвы? ведь тогда никакого буддизма еще не существовало, то есть правильного воззрения у него просто не могла быть.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кормить мендрубом, посвящать заслуги.


Потихоньку подкидывать в еду? :Smilie:  Это, на мой взгляд, вопрос щекотливый. Моя бабушка украдкой подливала папе в суп святой воды - папа от этого не стал христианином :Smilie:  

Я не хочу "попадаться" с такими акциями моему мужу. Если он "вычислит" мои проделки - меня запишут в список умалишенных фанатиков и его отношение ко мне и буддизму может безнадежно испортиться. Я вообще не "за" давать что-то исподтишка - без осознанного согласия человека. 

Моя мама при высоком давлении отказывается пить таблетки для поддержания сосудов - а у нее в роду все братья и сестры - инсультники и я отчетливо вижу, что она вполне может дойти до инсульта, что означает кучу осложнений для нее и для меня, - она точь-в-точь повторяет их действия, а потом, когда спохватится - будет поздно. НО. Подмешивать ей в еду таблетки? - не могу, потому как надо постоянно жить для этого с ней. Так что будь, что будет. 

Я еще дочери моей могла таблетки раздавить в порошок и "спрятать" в ложке сахарного песка. По причине, что она физически не могла пропустить таблетку - даже малую - через пищевод. Но, к счастью, были всякие там аналоги-сиропы и она почти не болела. Но это - ребенок. Который полностью в твоей власти. Но я ей и мендруб не даю. По той же причине - она должна сама хотеть его принимать. Предпочитаю учить состраданию и пониманию окружающих явлений. Хотя шнурочки от ламы ей можно повесить рядом. И охранку гьюмедовскую в сумку положить.

 Да и, при всем уважении к мендрубу, - полагаю, что только ОСОЗНАННЫЕ действия по накоплению благого помогают. Пусть они и не буддизмом вызваны, в просто человеческими добрыми отношениями. С пониманием, что другие люди страдают от причиненного вреда, так же, как ты сам.

Молиться - да. Но муж ничем не отличается от других существ и включен в их список постоянно.

Единственное - что в данном случае помогает - мне самой строить нужные причинно-следственные связи, опираясь на буддизм, - и самой быть на высоте, усиленно занимаясь практикой.

----------

Вадим Л (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Давайте все-таки вернемся к тому, как отдельный буддист отрефлексирует свои взаимоотношения с небуддийскими учениями (мне кажется, что подобная рефлексия необходима для того, чтобы с полной уверенностью отбросить ложные воззрения и выжечь из сознания рудименты христианской или любой иноверческой идеологии, иногда проявляющейся в виде историй о "бодхисаттве Иисусе, архангеле Ямантаке" и т.д.). Мне кажется, что если буддист признает на субъективном уровне, что внешние учения тоже полезны или же считает, что учителя тиртхиков могли дать что-то, более ценное в каком-то аспекте или для каких-то существ, чем Слово Будды, то это указывает на недостаточное понимание достоинств Трех Драгоценностей. 
> Сейчас я не говорю о том, что буддист должен стремиться "отмиссионерить" всех попадающих в его поле зрения живых существ. Меня интересует как раз внутреннее психическое отношение человека к тем религиозным системам, с которыми он был знаком до принятия Тройственного Прибежища.


Есть люди, которые *неспособны* по-настоящему принять Прибежище. Две крайности (нигилизм и этернализм) им психологически ближе, что совершенно естественно для сансары. Если такой человек живёт порядочно, по совести, имея воззрение материалиста или веруя в Бога - он накапливает причины для благих перерождений. Но стоит ему оказаться в буддизме, тут же смешивает Дхарму с материализмом, адвайтой, шактизмом и т.д. В результате, попадает в ад. Что лучше? Очевидно, лучше жить по совести, не будучи буддистом, если в данном рождении неспособен. Другие религии нужны и полезны для людей с такой кармой.

----------

Fyodor (02.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Давайте все-таки вернемся к тому, как отдельный буддист отрефлексирует свои взаимоотношения с небуддийскими учениями (мне кажется, что подобная рефлексия необходима для того, чтобы с полной уверенностью отбросить ложные воззрения и выжечь из сознания рудименты христианской или любой иноверческой идеологии, иногда проявляющейся в виде историй о "бодхисаттве Иисусе, архангеле Ямантаке" и т.д.). Мне кажется, что если буддист признает на субъективном уровне, что внешние учения тоже полезны или же считает, что учителя тиртхиков могли дать что-то, более ценное в каком-то аспекте или для каких-то существ, чем Слово Будды, то это указывает на недостаточное понимание достоинств Трех Драгоценностей. 
>  Меня интересует как раз внутреннее психическое отношение человека к тем религиозным системам, с которыми он был знаком до принятия Тройственного Прибежища.


Глебушко :Smilie:  А Вы знаете принцип вообще махаянского подхода? Святые шраваки постигают истину реальности, святые бодхисаттвы постигают И ИСТИНУ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ, И ИСТИНУ ПУТЕЙ, а Будды плюс к этому обладают всеведеньем.

И вот поэтому вопрос про то, во что верит сам представитель махаяны - полностью отпадает, потому как он уже имеет в своем потоке сознания определенную установку, а воспитать ее в себе он может только при искренней опоре на Три Драгоценности, и ни на что другое. Но он также обязан научиться хоть немного понимать пустотность явлений - без этого знания он не может иметь понимание о ПУТЯХ - о том, что каждому существу на конкретный момент нужен конкретный эффективный метод для продвижения в сторону Учения Будды. И для этого развивает мудрость - чтобы лучше уметь применять эти методы. 

Поэтому последователь махаяны ДОПУСКАЕТ, что какое-то существо может временно опираться на другие учения - чтобы следовать благому. Но при этом он сам, конечно же, правильно понимает, что другие учения не отсекают корень неведенья. Все равно центральным методом для выхода из самсары является  накопление благодетелей и знаний. И все начинается именно с накопления добродетели - без этого нет вообще никакого продвижения.

Достоинства учения тиртихов несомненно дают НЕКОТОРЫМ людям привычку следовать благому. Это можно судить по тому, насколько человек меняется в сторону доброты к ближнему и умению ему помогать. Буддист изначально понимает, что неведенье отсечь можно только одним способом - устранением неведенья из потока сознания. Но для начала надо довести ум других существ до готовности принять эту мысли и последовать ей. И поэтому последователь махаяны старается развивать доброе сердце, способность помогать и совершать простое даяние - просто на общечеловеческом уровне - это тот общий язык, который понятен любому.

Простой пример. Взрослый человек не рассказывает ребенку того, к чему его ум не готов - годовалый ребенок все равно не поймет рассказы об астрономии. Можно только пальцем показать на Луну и Солнце, небо и дать ему пока только названия. И хоть немного объяснить. Это не значит, что ребенок не вырастет и не сможет в дальнейшем прекрасно разбираться в астрономии.

----------

Sadhak (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Точную цитату можете привести? (желательно на языке оригинала))))
> 
> А кому верить - это в данном случае вообще не вопрос: верьте Будде. Мне кажется, считать, что акты самоотречения, совершенные ради блага других существ, не создают благих заслуг независимо от воззрения - противоречит самой сути Дхармы. Такая точка зрения наполняет человека совершенно неоправданной гордостью за то, что его доктрина (то есть, по сути, его ментальные установки) - самая правильная. И чем тогда он отличается от тех же самодовольных христиан?
> 
> И вообще, монокультурное общество имеет свои особенности в плане отношения к господствующей доктрине.


Выше я привел цитату из Ламрим Ченмо, языком оригинала не владею, поэтому приходится доверять переводчикам и редакторам.

Касаемо того, что Будда раньше якобы учился у иноверных учителей, это, имхо, уловка, да и в "Маха-праджня-парамита-шастре" об этом сказано. 
Считаю, что Будда нашего эона мог получить совершенное Учение, например, учение о взаимозависимом возникновении, скажем, от предыдущего Будды и потом на основе полученного Учения являть видимость совершенствования и т.д. Впрочем, как сказано в "Лотосовой сутре", между Буддой этого эона и предыдущим нет разницы:



> В это время Будда сказал собранию великих бодхисаттв: "Добрые сыны! Сейчас я вам воистину [все] объясню. Представьте, что миры, в которые были брошены пылинки, и миры, в которые [они] не были брошены, [это] пылинки, и кальпа – одна пылинка. С того времени, когда я стал Буддой, прошли сотни, тысячи, десятки тысяч, коти нают асамкхьей кальп. С тех пор я постоянно пребываю в мире саха, проповедую Дхарму и обращаю [живых существ. Я] также вел живых существ и приносил [им] благо в сотнях, тысячах, десятках тысяч, коти нают асамкхьей земель. Добрые сыны! Все это время я говорил [о себе] как о будде Негасимая Лампа и как о других [буддах], а также говорил, что [все эти будды] вступили в нирвану. Таким образом, с помощью уловки [я] растолковал [это]. Добрые сыны! Когда живые существа приходили ко мне, Глазом будды [я] постигал, острые или тупые [их] "корни" – веры и другие  и в соответствии [с тем], насколько они приблизились [к спасению, я] в разных местах [называл] себя разными именами и говорил [о своей] жизни то как о долгой, то как о короткой, а также открыто говорил, что воистину вступлю в нирвану. Кроме того, с помощью различных уловок [я], проповедуя Чудесную Дхарму, способен пробуждать у живых существ радостные мысли.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глеб, надо бы почитать Абхисамаяаламкару.....

Посмотрите мой пост выше.

----------


## Ондрий

> Меня интересует как раз внутреннее психическое отношение человека к тем религиозным системам, с которыми он был знаком до принятия Тройственного Прибежища.


было так:

- октябрята - прилежные ребята
- клич пионера - Всегда буть готов.
- повязали галстук - береги его, он же с красным знаменем цвета одного!
- демократический централизм
- марксизм-ленинизм
- научный атеизм
- если партия скажет надо, комсомольцы ответят есть!
- чем больше выпьет комсомолец, тем меньше выпьет хулиган.
- намо гурубе, набо будхая, намо дхармая, намо сангхая.

----------

AndyZ (02.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Мачиг Лабдрон предсказывала, что "люди этого времени будут очень недалекими, с малой глубиной осознания и *острым интеллектом*". Падмасамбхава говорил, что: "Учения Сутры и Мантры придут в упадок, и, хотя *будет казаться, что вот-вот наступит новый расцвет*, достижения будут очень редки". http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20785

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, надо бы почитать Абхисамаяаламкару.....
> 
> Посмотрите мой пост выше.


В таком случае можно ли считать, что и культ Дордже Шугдэна полезен КОНКРЕТНЫМ практикующим и позволяет накопить им благие заслуги?

----------


## Германн

Имхо, нужно дружить семьями. Показывать детям пример буддийской практики, и создавать условия для общения детей из буддийских семей. Тогда Учение сохранится в веках. Иноверцы и еретики, на мой взгляд, здесь ничем не мешают, их попросту нет в этом поле.

----------


## Нико

> Имхо, нужно дружить семьями. Показывать детям пример буддийской практики, и создавать условия для общения детей из буддийских семей. Тогда Учение сохранится в веках. Иноверцы и еретики, на мой взгляд, здесь ничем не мешают, их попросту нет в этом поле.


Прям. Вы, Германн, должно быть, не совсем соображаете, что такое упадок учения. "Дружить семьями и создавать условия" не очень-то поможет.

----------

Ондрий (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В таком случае можно ли считать, что и культ Дордже Шугдэна полезен КОНКРЕТНЫМ практикующим и позволяет накопить им благие заслуги?


А мы, разве, говорим не о христианстве? :Smilie:  

О тех религиях, которые причиняют вред себе и другим или пользуются учением для неблагих целей - я не говорю. Я не поддерживаю тех, кто, пользуясь религиозными взглядами, искажает смысл благого. Есть даже среди представителей буддизма не слишком добросовестные буддисты - пользующиеся буддийскими знаниями для удовлетворения своих корыстных целей. 

Я говорю о следовании благому - тоесть, уклонению от всем известных проступков. И я вполне допускаю, что человек, практикуя Шукдена или жертвоприношение - но при этом культивируя нравственный подход к окружающим, постепенно отходит от этого культа - понимая вредоносность. Его Святейшество сам по началу считал Шукдена защитником Трех Драгоценностей. Искренне считая его полезным. Но потом убедился в неправильности этого. 

Я постоянно повторяю - наш собственный потенцал благого, даже при заблуждениях - если он копится - позволит нам расстаться с ложными взглядами. 

То, что человеку что-то полезно - говорит его продвижение в сторону ухода от страдательности, к Пробуждению. Я знаю много христиан, которые самым благим образом меняются с годами, менее эгоистичны, искренне помогают другим и становятся более спокойными и удовлетворенными. Полагаю, что при таком поведении они вполне могут переродиться в благой участи и в высших мирах. Насчет шукденовцев не могу такого сказать - нету возможности общения. Но раз они живые существа, то обладают и благой и неблагой кармой. И, применяя искусные методы - их тоже можно направить на следование благому. 

В любом случае, простым заперщением отказаться от своих взглядов и навязыванием буддийских - ничего не добьешься. И бодхисаттве приходится встречаться с представителями разных уделов - и самыми омраченными порой. 

Я не говорю, что другие религии ПРАВИЛЬНЫ. Я только говорю, что при любом состоянии сознания другого существа бодхисаттва должен уметь помочь ему опереться на благое. Любой человек - даже убийца - все равно имеет ростки благого.

----------


## Gakusei

Прочитал 12 страниц. Никто почему-то не вспомнил, как относится ко внешним учениям подавляющее большинство живущих сегодня буддистов. В Китае, Японии, Вьетнаме, Корее, Сингапуре, Непале, даже в Индии. Возможно, это кого-то шокирует, но они не просто к ним нормально относятся - они их *принимают*. Да-да, огромное число буддистов являются одновременно конфуцианцами, даосами, синтоистами и даже индуистами. Есть, кстати, и буддисты-христиане, а также буддисты-иудеи (джубу), но этих мало - никакого сравнения с предыдущими вариантами.

Как же так происходит? Неужели все эти буддисты синкретисты или разделяют идеи "единства всех религий"? Вовсе нет. Если религии едины, то нет никакой надобности принимать сразу несколько учений - просто выбирай любое. А эти буддисты считаются с логикой оброненного здесь утверждения: буддизм не имеет ничего общего с другими учениями. В том смысле, что у буддизма одна цель, а других учений - другие, и "все совпадения случайны". На этом основании они и принимают: буддизм - чтобы освободиться от страданий, даосизм - чтобы следить за гигиеной тела, конфуцианство - чтобы строить общество и т.д. У каждого учения своя специализация. Подменять одно учение другим нельзя: конфуцианство не ведёт к освобождению от страданий, а буддизм не ведёт к конфуцианской благопристойности. Но то и другое оказывается важным в человеческой жизни.

Если отвечать на заданный инициатором обсуждения вопрос кратко и на языке нашей культуры, как нельзя лучше подходит фраза Ленина, сказанная, правда, по совсем другому поводу: "Чтобы объединиться, надо размежеваться". Только до конца, до понимания полной разноплановости учений и их несводимости друг к другу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Только что говорила с другом - он там тусуется среди экстрасенсов и развивает соответствующие способности. Он знает, что я буддистка - но при упоминании о буддизме - говорит мне, что это не панацея от всех бед :Smilie:  

Глеб, я как должна в данном случае относиться к этому живому существу?  :Smilie: Когда человек убежден, точно также, как и я в буддизме - в том, что его взгляды приведут его к счастью?

А он человек добрый, искренний, сразу приходит на помощь и старается не причинять никому вреда. Придется общаться на уровне "лучшая религия - доброе сердце" :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Только что говорила с другом - он там тусуется среди экстрасенсов и развивает соответствующие способности. Он знает, что я буддистка - но при упоминании о буддизме - говорит мне, что это не панацея от всех бед 
> 
> Глеб, я как должна в данном случае относиться к этому живому существу? Когда человек убежден, точно также, как и я в буддизме - в том, что его взгляды приведут его к счастью?
> 
> А он человек добрый, искренний, сразу приходит на помощь и старается не причинять никому вреда. Придется общаться на уровне "лучшая религия - доброе сердце"


В этом случае, может, лучше о религии совсем не говорить, а говорить о правильных взглядах? Никогда не надо делать акцент на религии, если собеседник - не единоверец. Если его осторожно подвести к буддийскому пониманию и отношению ко всему, тогда проще будет открыть ему, что эти взгляды - буддийские. Очень ненавязчиво, щадя его свободу выбора.

----------

Германн (02.01.2013), Нико (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, исключительно правильно. В таком смысле и понятие "взгляды тиртиков" отпадает. И само понятие о тиртиках :Smilie: 

И, вообще - уже само то, что каждое существо обладает природой Будды - делает разговор о религиях несколько абсурдным. А ложные взгляды или неправильное понимание могут иметь и буддисты.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Прям. Вы, Германн, должно быть, не совсем соображаете, что такое упадок учения. "Дружить семьями и создавать условия" не очень-то поможет.


Есть ещё два способа поддерживать традицию: отшельничество и монашество.

----------


## Нико

> Есть ещё два способа поддерживать традицию: отшельничество и монашество.


Не "ещё два", а только эти.

----------


## Германн

> У каждого учения своя специализация. Подменять одно учение другим нельзя: конфуцианство не ведёт к освобождению от страданий, а буддизм не ведёт к конфуцианской благопристойности. Но то и другое оказывается важным в человеческой жизни.


Согласен с тем, что помимо буддизма, нужна какая-то мирская традиция. Конфуцианство здесь один из лучших вариантов.

----------


## Нико

> Согласен с тем, что помимо буддизма, нужна какая-то мирская традиция. Конфуцианство здесь один из лучших вариантов.


С каких пор конфуцианство стало мирской традицией?

----------


## Германн

> Не "ещё два", а только эти.


Буддисты, систематически поддерживающие монастыри и отшельников, имеют буддийские семьи. Серьёзный практик серьёзен во всём. Нет традиционных семей - никому не нужны ни отшельники, ни монахи.

----------

Тао (04.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> С каких пор конфуцианство стало мирской традицией?


Изначально ей и было. "Философ сказал: «Когда еще не умеешь служить (живым) людям, как уметь служить духам?!» (Цзы-лу продолжал): «Смею спросить о смерти (т. е. что последует после смерти)». Конфуций сказал: «Еще не знаешь жизнь, как тут знать смерть?»"

----------


## Нико

> Буддисты, систематически поддерживающие монастыри и отшельников, имеют буддийские семьи. Серьёзный практик серьёзен во всём. Нет традиционных семей - никому не нужны ни отшельники, ни монахи.


Т.е., не будь мирян, не было бы монахов, что ли?

----------

Германн (02.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ложные взгляды или неправильное понимание могут иметь и буддисты.


При этом считая свое понимание безупречным, логичным, базирующимся на Слове Будды и т.д.
Это как раз сплошь и рядом происходит. ))))

----------

Pema Sonam (02.01.2013), Нико (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Прочитал 12 страниц. Никто почему-то не вспомнил, как относится ко внешним учениям подавляющее большинство живущих сегодня буддистов. В Китае, Японии, Вьетнаме, Корее, Сингапуре, Непале, даже в Индии. Возможно, это кого-то шокирует, но они не просто к ним нормально относятся - они их *принимают*. Да-да, огромное число буддистов являются одновременно конфуцианцами, даосами, синтоистами и даже индуистами. Есть, кстати, и буддисты-христиане, а также буддисты-иудеи (джубу), но этих мало - никакого сравнения с предыдущими вариантами.
> 
> Как же так происходит? Неужели все эти буддисты синкретисты или разделяют идеи "единства всех религий"? Вовсе нет. Если религии едины, то нет никакой надобности принимать сразу несколько учений - просто выбирай любое. А эти буддисты считаются с логикой оброненного здесь утверждения: буддизм не имеет ничего общего с другими учениями. В том смысле, что у буддизма одна цель, а других учений - другие, и "все совпадения случайны". На этом основании они и принимают: буддизм - чтобы освободиться от страданий, даосизм - чтобы следить за гигиеной тела, конфуцианство - чтобы строить общество и т.д. У каждого учения своя специализация. Подменять одно учение другим нельзя: конфуцианство не ведёт к освобождению от страданий, а буддизм не ведёт к конфуцианской благопристойности. Но то и другое оказывается важным в человеческой жизни.
> 
> Если отвечать на заданный инициатором обсуждения вопрос кратко и на языке нашей культуры, как нельзя лучше подходит фраза Ленина, сказанная, правда, по совсем другому поводу: "Чтобы объединиться, надо размежеваться". Только до конца, до понимания полной разноплановости учений и их несводимости друг к другу.


Начнем хотя бы с того, что конфуцианство- не совсем религия, точнее, совсем не религия, а политическое учение. Раз уж Вы упомянули Вьетнам, то давайте вспомним, что вьетнамские буддисты во время оно не захотели под государственным принуждением принимать христианство, а Тхить Куан Дык даже сжег себя протестуя против христианизации Южного Вьетнама. 
С примерно похожими сложностями столкнулись японские буддисты, когда западные миссионеры стали подкупать отдельных даймё и уговаривать японских неофитов разрушать буддийские храмы и монастыри, так что Иэясу Токугава и Тоётоми Хидэёши вполне оправданно запретили "заморскую веру" на своей территории. Не будь этого запрета- развернулась бы гражданская война, инспирированная проповедниками "стяжания Царствия Небесного".
А вот с утверждением, что какие-то внешние учения могут способствовать построению здоровых межличностных отношений или здоровью тела в большей степени, нежели буддизм, я не соглашусь. Общество, состоящее из буддистов, имхо, ничуть не менее нравственно, чем общество состоящее из конфуцианцев.

----------

Аурум (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Согласен с тем, что помимо буддизма, нужна какая-то мирская традиция. Конфуцианство здесь один из лучших вариантов.


Я думаю, что лучше всего плюс к буддизму учить девочек домоводству :Smilie:  А то вон - все ко мне приходят в просьбой пришить пуговицы - я, правда, всех сажаю самих под моим руководством пришивать - чтоб они научились :Smilie: 

А вообще вы о чем? Мы вообще в жизни изучаем кучу знаний и навыков - мало имеющих общего с буддизмом - если только со временем везде не использовать буддийский подход. Так что нужны просто жизненные навыки и умения - тоесть - быть самостоятельным, уметь работать и ни от кого не зависеть. Да хоть и без конфуцианства. Просто нормальное поведение человека в обществе - с учетом интересов окружающих.

----------

Нико (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Все учения по отношению к буддизму являются мирскими. Не только конфуцианство, но даже ислам и христианство. Потому и нет смысла противопоставлять их, создавая ситуацию глупого выбора "между тёплым и мягким".




> А вот с утверждением, что какие-то внешние учения могут способствовать построению здоровых межличностных отношений или здоровью тела в большей степени, нежели буддизм, я не соглашусь.


Вы, стало быть, и медицину не признаёте? "Следующий Будде не может следовать Гиппократу"?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Все учения по отношению к буддизму являются мирскими. Не только конфуцианство, но даже ислам и христианство. Потому и нет смысла противопоставлять их, создавая ситуацию глупого выбора "между тёплым и мягким".
> 
> 
> 
> Вы, стало быть, и медицину не признаёте? "Следующий Будде не может следовать Гиппократу"?


Медицину признаю, и другие науки и ремесла, но вот я не ищу в исихазме, зороастризме и исламе того, чего якобы нет в буддизме.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Медицину признаю, и другие науки и ремесла, но вот я не ищу в исихазме, зороастризме и исламе того, чего якобы нет в буддизме.


В буддизме, по сути (а не по виду), нет ничего, что есть в названных вами учениях. Как и в них нет ничего, что есть в буддизме. Как тут уже говорили, между ними нет ничего общего. "Все совпадения случайны". Другой вопрос, а надо ли вам то, что несут иные учения. Кому и медицина не нужна. А кому даже ислам может пригодиться. Дрону, например, джайнизм очень нравится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Придётся повторить... %)

При всех частных расхождениях, в новозаветном учении, *по сути*, есть много чего, что есть и в Учении Будды, начиная со следования нравственности и вплоть до устранения привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
*При этом Учение Будды* -- будучи не только наиболее методологичным, но и ведущим к полному и окончательному выходу из колеса перерождений -- несомненно, *превосходит любое из иных учений*...

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Ритл (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Придётся повторить... %)
> 
> При всех частных расхождениях, в новозаветном учении, *по сути*, есть много чего, что есть и в Учении Будды, начиная со следования нравственности и вплоть до устранения привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
> *При этом Учение Будды* -- будучи не только наиболее методологичным, но и ведущим к полному и окончательному выходу из колеса перерождений -- несомненно, *превосходит любое из иных учений*...


Юй Кан, не надоело ещё прописные истины вещать?

----------

Bob (03.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Придётся повторить...
> 
> При всех частных расхождениях, в новозаветном учении, *по сути*, есть много чего, что есть и буддизме, начиная со следования нравственности и вплоть до устранения привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
> При этом Учение Будды -- будучи не только более методологичным, но и ведущим к полному и окончательному выходу из колеса перерождений -- несомненно, превосходит любое из иных учений...


Не стоило. Это сходство по виду, а не по сути. Христианство в целом и каждый его элемент ориентированы на совсем другую конечную цель. Христианство не освобождает от страданий и никогда на это не претендовало. Поэтому всё в нём имеет совсем другой смысл, даже если напоминает что-то буддийское. Христианство - это совсем другая дисциплина. Сравнивать его с буддизмом всё равно что сравнивать архитектуру с кулинарией. Все сходства и пересечения случайны и формальны. А по сути сопоставление, как и противопоставление, нелепы.

----------

Нико (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В таком случае извольте объяснить, каким же образом накапливал благие заслуги Будда в период прохождения пути бодхисаттвы? ведь тогда никакого буддизма еще не существовало, то есть правильного воззрения у него просто не могла быть.


Там заслуги заслугам рознь. Джина Махавира сколь уж хорошему пути не учил, а тоже в аду оказался.

----------

Eugeny (02.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мои извинения, Gakusei, но, судя по тому, что Вами было написано чуть ранее о даосизме и конфуцианстве, Вы толком не знакомы ни с одним из этих учений, включая сюда и христ-во. Так стоит ли так опрометчиво и самоуверенно судить  о том, чего не знаешь?
Никто никому запретить так вот судить, конечно, не в состоянии, но такая оценка нисколько не соответствует истинному положению вещей...

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Истинное положение вещей?  Это кто решает в условиях непостоянства и разных восприятий? :Smilie: 


А я все больше думаю, что именно развитие альтруизма - всеми способами - способности больше думать о других, чем о себе и помогать им - ведет к уходу от эго. Под каким бы соусом это человек не воспринимал бы.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Сергей Хос (02.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> развитие альтруизма - всеми способами - способности больше думать о других, чем о себе и помогать им - ведет к уходу от эго.


Ну да, собственно, это и есть Дхарма.
Которая неизменна и не зависит от того, появляются в мире будды или нет.
И следование этому должно непременно способствовать накоплению благих заслуг, независимо от формального знакомства с буддизмом.

----------

Нико (03.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Мои извинения, Gakusei, но, судя по тому, что Вами было написано чуть ранее о даосизме и конфуцианстве, Вы толком не знакомы ни с одним из этих учений, включая сюда и христ-во. Так стоит ли так опрометчиво и самоуверенно судить  о том, чего не знаешь?
> Никто никому запретить так вот судить, конечно, не в состоянии, но такая оценка нисколько не соответствует истинному положению вещей...


Юй Кан, вы ведь совсем не знаете меня, чем я занимаюсь и в чём разбираюсь. Так стоит ли столь опрометчиво судить обо мне и моих познаниях? Если я потребую обоснования ваших суждений, обязательно окажется, что вы приравняли к нормативным какие-то свои убеждения и на этой почве позволили себе высокомерно высказаться в мой адрес (извинений, кстати, я не принимаю). Но я не стану ничего требовать, потому что будь вы конструктивно настроены, то сразу бы высказались по делу, не так ли. А выбранный вами подход к разговору ничего воодушевляющего не сулит.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Германн (06.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там заслуги заслугам рознь. Джина Махавира сколь уж хорошему пути не учил, а тоже в аду оказался.


А по какой причине? может, он сам не соответствовал в своих поступках собственным словам?

----------


## Топпер

> А по какой причине? может, он сам не соответствовал в своих поступках собственным словам?


я так понимаю, что сбивал своим учение людей с путей Дхаммы.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, вы ведь совсем не знаете меня, чем я занимаюсь и в чём разбираюсь.


То, что Вы написали тут:



> На этом основании они и принимают: буддизм - чтобы освободиться от страданий, даосизм - чтобы следить за гигиеной тела, конфуцианство - чтобы строить общество и т.д.


относится не к сути этих учений, а к их профаническому современному пониманию широкими массами.
По делу же высказываюсь -- с самого начала: именно *о сути*...

Китай же -- это вообще особая статья.
И вряд ли кто тут, в России, пытается сочетать даосизм и/или конф-во с буддизмом: менталитет не тот. %)
Как, впрочем, и христ-во -- с буддизмом.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Я же говорил, Юй Кан. Вы приравниваете свои личные оценки к нормативным.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я же говорил, Юй Кан. Вы приравниваете свои личные оценки к нормативным.


Несомненно, я, как и все подписчики форума, несовершенен...
Теперь -- *по сути*.

Являются ли даосизм, конфуцианство, буддизм учениями о нравственности? Да.
Наставляют ли все эти учения умалению эго, остранению от самостных желаний и т.п.? Да.
Если оставить в покое конф-во как учение _в большей своей_ части социально-идеологическое (т.е., к теме, по сути, не относящееся), то ведёт ли правильное следование даосизму и буддизму к освобождению от привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.? Да.

Так на каком основании Вы приходите к выводу, что "В буддизме, по сути (а не по виду), нет ничего, что есть в названных вами учениях. Как и в них нет ничего, что есть в буддизме"?

----------

Sadhak (03.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Несомненно, я, как и все подписчики форума, несовершенен...
> Теперь -- *по сути*.
> 
> Являются ли даосизм, конфуцианство, буддизм учениями о нравственности? Да.
> Наставляют ли все эти учения умалению эго, остранению от самостных желаний и т.п.? Да.
> Если оставить в покое конф-во как учение _в большей своей_ части социально-идеологическое (т.е., к теме, по сути, не относящееся), то ведёт ли правильное следование даосизму и буддизму к освобождению от привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.? Да.
> 
> Так на каком основании Вы приходите к выводу, что "В буддизме, по сути (а не по виду), нет ничего, что есть в названных вами учениях. Как и в них нет ничего, что есть в буддизме"?


Соглашусь с Вами в том, что конфуцианство и даосизм *отчасти* истинны. Фрагментарную истинность за этими "мелкими учениями" признавал и хуаяньский Патриарх Цзун-Ми. 
Но вот относительно того, что следование даосизму ведет к освобождению от привязанности к "я", не соглашусь. 
Впрочем, мои познания в даосизме ничем не отличаются от познаний среднего обывателя. Даосизм для меня ассоциируется с переводом Ян Хин- шуна, Чжоу, которому снится, что он мотылек, "супертайным" методам пролонгирования коитуса от бизнесмена Мантэка Цзя и легендам о летающих бессмертных отшельниках с Эмэйских гор  :Smilie: 
Поэтому при оценке даосизма я опираюсь на слова тех, кто практиковал его, например, на слова УЧителя Сюй-юня, изучавшего даосизм и понявшего, что это учение "не достигает до сокровенных глубин".

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Ко всем вашим "да", Юй Кан, надо добавить "привходящим образом", так как конечные цели у этих учений другие. Точно так же все они являются "социально-идеологическими".

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ко всем вашим "да", Юй Кан, надо добавить "привходящим образом", так как конечные цели у этих учений другие


Цели у них, в отличии от буддизма, не выходящие за пределы сансары всего лишь. Восьмеричный Благородный Путь предполагает достижение и *этих целей* тоже, но только как промежуточных, не окончательных.  




> Точно так же все они являются "социально-идеологическими"


???

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Юй Кан (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Как объяснял тибетский Учитель, лало и тиртики, это те, кто отрицает истинные вещи. Лало следует понимать как тех, кто ни во что не верит, у кого нет вообще никакого верного воззрения. У христиан некоторые истинные вещи есть это нравственность например, которая может привести к лучшему рождению в сансаре. Результат очень хороший, учитывая то, что многие буддисты не могут его достичь и отправляются в низшие миры.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как объяснял тибетский Учитель, лало и тиртики, это те, кто отрицает истинные вещи. Лало следует понимать как тех, кто ни во что не верит, у кого нет вообще никакого верного воззрения. У христиан некоторые истинные вещи есть это нравственность например, которая может привести к лучшему рождению в сансаре. Результат очень хороший, учитывая то, что многие буддисты не могут его достичь и отправляются в низшие миры.


Результат очень хороший? Вы проверяли?

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Результат очень хороший? Вы проверяли?


А зачем проверять? И так понятно, что тот кто никому не вредил и т.д., получит хорошее рождение человеком. Кто христиане по сути? Это люди, что уже удача в сансаре. Как сказал Его Святейшество и сами буддисты то нескоро придут к высшим целям.

----------

Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А зачем проверять? И так понятно, что тот кто никому не вредил и т.д., получит хорошее рождение человеком. Кто христиане по сути? Это люди, что уже удача в сансаре. Как сказал Его Святейшество и сами буддисты то нескоро придут к высшим целям.


Для рождения хорошего человеком много, ой как много причин нужно. Вы проверяете, чем занимаются в жизни благообразные, набожные христиане? Сколько процентов в их поведении может быть фальши? И что у них при этом на уме? Как и у буддистов, читающих мантры на чётках в одной руке, а во второй держащих пугачи и стреляющих по обезьянам, например? Как видела тут неоднократно?

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Как объяснял тибетский Учитель, лало и тиртики, это те, кто отрицает истинные вещи. Лало следует понимать как тех, кто ни во что не верит, у кого нет вообще никакого верного воззрения. У христиан некоторые истинные вещи есть это нравственность например, которая может привести к лучшему рождению в сансаре. Результат очень хороший, учитывая то, что многие буддисты не могут его достичь и отправляются в низшие миры.


Многие буддисты по своей воле отправляются в низшие миры, да. Например, как в "Сказании о святом Гусю-ламе". Еще читал в Ламриме, что если человек принял Прибежище, то само это уже закрывает двери в низшие миры, в крайнем случае, можно переродиться нагом, но не наракой или претой.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Для рождения хорошего человеком много, ой как много причин нужно. Вы проверяете, чем занимаются в жизни благообразные, набожные христиане? Сколько процентов в их поведении может быть фальши? И что у них при этом на уме? Как и у буддистов, читающих мантры на чётках в одной руке, а во второй держащих пугачи и стреляющих по обезьянам, например? Как видела тут неоднократно?


А зачем проверять то? Результат уже виден. Сколько христиан вокруг. Рождение человеком это уже редкость. То, что сейчас они делают это я не знаю, но то, что они сейчас уже люди это и так видно. Это произошло благодаря прошлым заслугам нравственности.

----------

Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но вот относительно того, что следование даосизму ведет к освобождению от привязанности к "я", не соглашусь. 
> Впрочем, мои познания в даосизме ничем не отличаются от познаний среднего обывателя.


Толком не знаю, но всё равно -- "не соглашусь"? %)
У Ян Хин-шуна перевод -- "марксистский/материалистический"...

VII

Небо -- вечно. Земля -- долговечна. 
Отчего они вечны ли, долговечны? 
Ибо не для себя рождают, оттого плодоносят вечно. 
Вот отчего постигший _плоть_* свою отстраняет, Плоть -- пропуская; 
плотью своей небрегает, Плоть -- оберегая. 
Разве так оттого, что Я отвергает? 
Напротив, лишь так своё Я совершенствует.
-----------------------------------------------------
* _Плоть_: иероглиф _шэнь_ может переводиться и как "я", и как "личное", и как "тело/плоть".

XIII

Благосклонность, немилость -- трепет единый. 
Знатность, страданье -- для плоти едино. 
Что означает: "Благосклонность, немилость -- трепет единый"? 
Благосклонность ввергает в зависимость. 
Обретенье её -- трепет. Утрата её -- трепет. 
Вот что значит: "Благосклонность, немилость -- трепет единый". 
Что означает: "Знатность, страданье -- для плоти едино"? 
Причина тягчайшего из моих страданий -- в обладании плотью. 
Не имей я плоти, где взяться страданью?



> Поэтому при оценке даосизма я опираюсь на слова тех, кто практиковал его, например, на слова УЧителя Сюй-юня, изучавшего даосизм и понявшего, что это учение "не достигает до сокровенных глубин".


Но я ведь и не утверждал, будто это учение превосходит Учение Будды, ясно написав: 



> *При этом Учение Будды* -- будучи не только наиболее методологичным, но и ведущим к полному и окончательному выходу из колеса перерождений -- несомненно, *превосходит любое из иных учений*...


Т.е., чему возражаете?

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Соглашусь с Вами в том, что конфуцианство и даосизм *отчасти* истинны. Фрагментарную истинность за этими "мелкими учениями" признавал и хуаяньский Патриарх Цзун-Ми. 
> Но вот относительно того, что следование даосизму ведет к освобождению от привязанности к "я", не соглашусь. 
> Впрочем, мои познания в даосизме ничем не отличаются от познаний среднего обывателя.....
> 
> ......это учение "не достигает до сокровенных глубин".


Теперь вместо даосизма, Глеб, можете смело подставить слово "христианство" или "ислам".  :Smilie:  Будет практически то же самое.

Чего и тему было затевать? И так не соглашаться с тиртиками? Понятно, что от неведенья избавить может только Учение Будды - при наличии добродетели и знаний.

----------


## Нико

> А зачем проверять то? Результат уже виден. Сколько христиан вокруг. Рождение человеком это уже редкость. То, что сейчас они делают это я не знаю, но то, что они сейчас уже люди это и так видно. Это произошло благодаря прошлым заслугам нравственности.


А вы не допускаете, что этот процесс может прерваться, и христиане после смерти попадут в ад? Как и буддисты и пр.? И кстати, кем нынешние христиане были в прошлой жизни???

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ко всем вашим "да", Юй Кан, надо добавить "привходящим образом", так как конечные цели у этих учений другие.


Добавляйте -- по вкусу... : ) Особенно в свете того, что мною и не утверждалась равенство конечных целей этих учений.
Важнее другое: у этих трёх учений есть очень много общего, что ранее Вами категорически отрицалось.




> Точно так же все они являются "социально-идеологическими".


Да, эти кит. учения (кроме, м.б., буддизма) содержат, в т.ч., и наставления правителям, однако речь в них идёт, прежде всего, о личном совершенствовании любого человека, вне зависимости от его соц. положения.

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Многие буддисты по своей воле отправляются в низшие миры, да. Например, как в "Сказании о святом Гусю-ламе". Еще читал в Ламриме, что если человек принял Прибежище, то само это уже закрывает двери в низшие миры, в крайнем случае, можно переродиться нагом, но не наракой или претой.


Смотря как практиковать принятое Прибежище. Тут в Дхарамсале недавно Его Святейшество посвящение одно давал, и сказал, что, считается, что любой принявший это посвящение в непосредственно следующей жизни не попадёт в низшие миры. Но я всё равно считаю, что всё определяет состояние ума в момент смерти.

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А вы не допускаете, что этот процесс может прерваться, и христиане после смерти попадут в ад? Как и буддисты и пр.? И кстати, кем нынешние христиане были в прошлой жизни???


Нынешние христиане это возможно те, кто и в прошлом проявлял интерес к христианству. Потому что говорится, что причина создает схожий результат. Поэтому если христиане перерождаются и дальше христианами людьми, то это хороший результат даже с буддийской точки зрения. Но у буддиста больше возможностей, которые тем не менее не все буддисты используют. Развивать шаматху, потом лхагтонг и освобождаться от сансары это единицы наверное, а большинство перерождается кто кем опять в сансаре.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Теперь вместо даосизма, Глеб, можете смело подставить слово "христианство" или "ислам".  Будет практически то же самое.
> 
> Чего и тему было затевать? И так не соглашаться с тиртиками? Понятно, что от неведенья избавить может только Учение Будды - при наличии добродетели и знаний.


Раздумывая над темой отношения к внешним учениям, я нашел только два варианта отношения к ним:
1. признание внешних учений априори ложными и абсолютно вредоносными, препятствующимиво всем.
2. признания за внешними учениями ограниченной истинности и некоторой пользы при понимании их ущербности по сравнении со Святой Дхармой.
1-ую точку зрения я считаю наиболее полезным для тех, кто еще не до конца утвердился в вере и может либо сбежать во внешние учения, либо свалиться в пучину эклектизма, экуменизма и других страшных латинских слов, обозначающих модные течения вроде Као дай, бахаизма, Аум Синрикё и др., имя которым- легион :Smilie: 
Мне было интересно, есть ли у коллег иные алтернативы вышеуказанным точкам зрения, вот поэтому я и открыл тему.
Более подробно моя позиция изложена в самом первом посте этой темы, Если Вам не жаль тратить время на мою писанину- ознакомьтесь, а если в чем-то не согласитесь- оппонируйте.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Юй Кан, не "по вкусу", а как раз по сути. Если конечные цели разные, то и смысл у каждого элемента разный, даже если они называются одинаково. Омонимы. Там и там нравственность, но это разная нравственность. Там и там социальная идеология, но это разная социальная идеология. И т.д.

Поясню на примере. Архитектура и кулинария - профессии. То и другое предполагает какие-то правила поведения. То и другое предполагает самоотдачу, старательность и проч. То и другое работает с материалами. То и другое придаёт им формы. Но это совершенно разные материалы, совершенно разные формы, совершенно разные правила поведения. Потому что конечные цели разные. И все совпадения, как я уже не раз писал, а вы проигнорировали, случайны и формальны (омонимичны).

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Говорилось, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама рассказывал в Ватикане о 10 неблагих деяниях христиан с точки зрения буддизма и католики были в шоке. Нравственность не убийства живых существ из сострадания одна и та же.

----------

Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Там и там нравственность, но это разная нравственность.


Покажите, пожалуйста, без риторики, т.е., на конкретных примерах из аутентичных текстов этих учений, чем так уж отличается нравственность в даосизме и в конф-ве от таковой в буддизме?

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы уже дооппонирвались до 14 страницы :Smilie: 

Насчет первой точки зрения скажу, что насильно буддизм все равно не насадишь6 а если человек вообще испытал доверие к буддизму - вплоть до принятия Прибежища - его трудно отвратить в сторону. Большинство проблем начинаются гораздо позже, думаю. Когда уже проходит первоначальный энтузиазм.

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мы уже дооппонирвались до 14 страницы
> 
> Насчет первой точки зрения скажу, что насильно буддизм все равно не насадишь6 а если человек вообще испытал доверие к буддизму - вплоть до принятия Прибежища - его трудно отвратить в сторону. Большинство проблем начинаются гораздо позже, думаю. Когда уже проходит первоначальный энтузиазм.


Довольно многие легко отвращаются в сторону. Чему была свидетелем. Но, изначальный энтузиазм может пройти, а вера при этом может остаться. ))))

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Покажите, пожалуйста, без риторики, т.е., на конкретных примерах из аутентичных текстов этих учений, чем так уж отличается нравственность в даосизме и в конф-ве от таковой в буддизме?


Буддизм рекомендует монашество, конфуцианство и даосизм считают его безнравственным. Конфуцианство требует общественного служения, лучше на гос. должности - буддизм к этому равнодушен, даосизм считает это безнравственным, рекомендуя уклонение от общественной деятельности и уединение на природе. Даосизм устремляет к поискам бессмертия, буддизм считает это тщетой, конфуцианство рекомендует умереть, если требует общественное благо. Всё это известные примеры, в том числе, уверен, и вам. Но если вы настаиваете на точных цитатах, придётся дней 10 подождать - я в командировке и пишу с мобильного, так что нет технической возможности.

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм рекомендует монашество, конфуцианство и даосизм считают его безнравственным. Конфуцианство требует общественного служения, лучше на гос. должности - буддизм к этому равнодушен, даосизм считает это безнравственным, рекомендуя уклонение от общественной деятельности и уединение на природе. Даосизм устремляет к поискам бессмертия, буддизм считает это тщетой, конфуцианство рекомендует умереть, если требует общественное благо. Всё это известные примеры, в том числе, уверен, и вам. Но если вы настаиваете на точных цитатах, придётся дней 10 подождать - я в командировке и пишу с мобильного, так что нет технической возможности.


А что у Вас за традиция такая - "Хоссо"?

----------


## Atmo Kamal

> Раздумывая над темой отношения к внешним учениям, я нашел только два варианта отношения к ним:
> 1. признание внешних учений априори ложными и абсолютно вредоносными, препятствующимиво всем.
> 2. признания за внешними учениями ограниченной истинности и некоторой пользы при понимании их ущербности по сравнении со Святой Дхармой.
> .


А что является критерием истинности учения? Если достижение пробуждения - то как можно судить со своего уровня о чужом пробуждении? Имена Рамана Махарши, Кришнамурти, Пападжи, Ошо, других менее известных представителей индуизма ( о других религиях меньше знаю чтоб в пример приводить) - можно вот так взять и сбросить со счетов? Или объяснить это тем что они буддизм в прошлой жизни практиковали? 
Я согласна с вами, Глеб, что в период становления возможно полезно считать что "наш папа самый лучший". Но по мере продвижения не станет ли эта зацепка препятствием?

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Ритл (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что является критерием истинности учения? Если достижение пробуждения - то как можно судить со своего уровня о чужом пробуждении? Имена Рамана Махарши, Кришнамурти, Пападжи, Ошо, других менее известных представителей индуизма ( о других религиях меньше знаю чтоб в пример приводить) - можно вот так взять и сбросить со счетов? Или объяснить это тем что они буддизм в прошлой жизни практиковали? 
> Я согласна с вами, Глеб, что в период становления возможно полезно считать что "наш папа самый лучший". Но по мере продвижения не станет ли эта зацепка препятствием?


Это вопрос только личной веры. В случае с буддизмом -- ещё и повышенного интеллекта, т.к. буддизм практически во всём опирается на логический анализ.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> А что у Вас за традиция такая - "Хоссо"?


Японская йогачара.

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Японская йогачара.


Вау))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддизм рекомендует монашество, конфуцианство и даосизм считают его безнравственным.


Это те самые частности, на основании которых неправильно утверждать, что "это разная нравственность".
К примеру, в древних даосских текстах есть множественные рекомендации отстраняться от мира и мирского/плотского/"искусственного" вплоть до отшельничества, соответствующего буддийскому монашескому образу жизни.
Потому -- откуда заключение, будто "даосизм считает это безнравственным" и при чём тут вообще нравственность (см. последний абзац поста)?




> Конфуцианство требует общественного служения, лучше на гос. должности - буддизм к этому равнодушен, даосизм считает это безнравственным, рекомендуя уклонение от общественной деятельности и уединение на природе.


Да нет же ничего в даосизме о безнравственности служения на гос. должности. %) Начиная с того, что сам Лао-цзы, согласно преданиям, служил архивариусом и наставником властителя, да и в самом ДДЦ есть масса рекомендаций по истинному следованию Дао именно "власть имеющим"...




> Даосизм устремляет к поискам бессмертия, буддизм считает это тщетой, конфуцианство рекомендует умереть, если требует общественное благо.


Да, конечные цели у этих трёх учений -- раз-ны-е.
*Но базовая нравственность, основанная на устранении привязанности к эго и избавлении от алчности и злобы -- практически одна и та же.*

----------

Fyodor (04.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Но я ведь и не утверждал, будто это учение превосходит Учение Будды, ясно написав: 
> 
> Т.е., чему возражаете?


Я не согласен с Вашим утверждением о том, что правильное следование даосизму отсекает привязанность к "я", поскольку считаю, что полностью отсечь привязанность к "я" можно лишь следуя буддийским путем, а не путем даосизма или любой другой внешней школы.

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Мы уже дооппонирвались до 14 страницы
> 
> Насчет первой точки зрения скажу, что насильно буддизм все равно не насадишь6 а если человек вообще испытал доверие к буддизму - вплоть до принятия Прибежища - его трудно отвратить в сторону. Большинство проблем начинаются гораздо позже, думаю. Когда уже проходит первоначальный энтузиазм.


Если бы не было опасности, что людей "совратят"  с Пути, то Учителя прошлого не запрещали бы ученикам вступать в дружбу с тиртхиками. Полагаю, что этот запрет вызван не тем, что тиртики такие "редиски", а с тем, что в процессе общения тиртхики могут увлечь буддийсого неофита в лоно своих ложных воззрений.

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если бы не было опасности, что людей "совратят"  с Пути, то Учителя прошлого не запрещали бы ученикам вступать в дружбу с тиртхиками. Полагаю, что этот запрет вызван не тем, что тиртики такие "редиски", а с тем, что в процессе общения тиртхики могут увлечь буддийсого неофита в лоно своих ложных воззрений.


Не знаю, я лично общаюсь с разными людьми, но до сих пор в своё "лоно" никому увлечь не удалось. ))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не согласен с Вашим утверждением о том, что правильное следование даосизму отсекает привязанность к "я", поскольку считаю, что полностью отсечь привязанность к "я" можно лишь следуя буддийским путем, а не путем даосизма или любой другой внешней школы.


Ваше согласие с тем, что следование Дао, основанное на избавление от привязанности в "я"/эго, не приводит к полному и окончательному выходу из сансары, было принято к сведению без малейших возражений с самого начала. : )

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не знаю, я лично общаюсь с разными людьми, но до сих пор в своё "лоно" никому увлечь не удалось. ))))


Но кого-то в Индии или в Тибете, наверное, вовлекли, раз такой запрет появился. Готов выслушать Вашу версию причин запрета на общение с тиртхиками.

----------


## Германн

> А что является критерием истинности учения? Если достижение пробуждения - то как можно судить со своего уровня о чужом пробуждении? Имена Рамана Махарши, Кришнамурти, Пападжи, Ошо, других менее известных представителей индуизма ( о других религиях меньше знаю чтоб в пример приводить) - можно вот так взять и сбросить со счетов?


Именно так. Критерий Учения - пустота пустоты.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Юй Кан, вы сами просили конкретные примеры, теперь называете их частностями.  :Smilie:  В том-то и дело, что таких частностей полно, что, даже если не учитывать разность целей, делает разными соответствующие системы нравственности. Да вы хоть вспомните многочисленные дискуссии, порой приводившие к жёстким административным последствиям, между буддистами, даосами и конфуцианцами в Средние века. И так было, пока не сложилась система сань цзяо, по которой один человек может быть и буддистом, и даосом, и конфуцианцем, отдавая каждому из учений какой-то аспект своей жизни.




> Да, конечные цели у этих трёх учений -- раз-ны-е.
> *Но базовая нравственность, основанная на устранении привязанности к эго и избавлении от алчности и злобы -- практически одна и та же.*


Примитие наконец во внимание, что разные конечные цели делают разным всё, поскольку придают каждому, даже внешне похожему элементу системы совершенно другой смысл. Сами понятия "я", привязанности к нему и избавления от неё получают другие значения.

----------

Vladiimir (03.01.2013), Германн (03.01.2013), Тао (04.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Но кого-то в Индии или в Тибете, наверное, вовлекли, раз такой запрет появился. Готов выслушать Вашу версию причин запрета на общение с тиртхиками.


Та же слабость человеческая. Но вера, основанная на логическом понимании -- мощная сила!!

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Именно так. Критерий Учения - пустота пустоты.


Это новый лозунг. )

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это новый лозунг. )


Главное, что без "воды". 
В 4-х Печатях пустота пустоты - наиболее специфичный аспект.
http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html Здесь нет пустоты пустоты.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php А здесь - есть.

----------


## Нико

> Главное, что без "воды". 
> В 4-х Печатях пустота пустоты - наиболее специфичный аспект.
> http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html Здесь нет пустоты пустоты.
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php А здесь - есть.


Не, я не спорю. Но основные критерии подлинности Учения всё же другие. Далай-лама постоянно об этом говорит.

----------


## Германн

> Не, я не спорю. Но основные критерии подлинности Учения всё же другие. Далай-лама постоянно об этом говорит.


http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html

----------


## Нико

> http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html


Я не о том, а о четырёх достоверностях. Сколько раз уже писала об этом на БФ! Можете в архиве поискать.

----------


## Германн

> Я не о том, а о четырёх достоверностях. Сколько раз уже писала об этом на БФ! Можете в архиве поискать.


Не поленюсь перепостить. Пусть будет: 

"Сообщение от Нико

Так Далай-лама же часто говорит о четырёх достоверностях:

1) Достоверность личного опыта практики подтверждает
 2) достоверность наставлений, полученных от собственного наставника
 3) достоверность этих устных наставлений подтверждает достоверность комментариев к Слову Будды и самого Слова Будда
 4) А этим подтверждается достоверность самого Будды."

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Говорилось, что Его Святейшество Далай-лама рассказывал в Ватикане о 10 неблагих деяниях христиан с точки зрения буддизма и католики были в шоке. Нравственность не убийства живых существ из сострадания одна и та же.


В христианстве вообще нет нравственности не убийства живых существ (кроме человека). Животные как раз таки в пищу даны.

----------

Bob (03.01.2013), Богдан Б (04.01.2013), Карло (04.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А что является критерием истинности учения? Если достижение пробуждения - то как можно судить со своего уровня о чужом пробуждении? Имена Рамана Махарши, Кришнамурти, Пападжи, Ошо, других менее известных представителей индуизма ( о других религиях меньше знаю чтоб в пример приводить) - можно вот так взять и сбросить со счетов?


Да, можно. Они - просто умные мужики, но никак не Араханты.



> Или объяснить это тем что они буддизм в прошлой жизни практиковали?


Возможно.



> Я согласна с вами, Глеб, что в период становления возможно полезно считать что "наш папа самый лучший". Но по мере продвижения не станет ли эта зацепка препятствием?


Ставя на одну доску с Буддой других непросветлённых и признавая за ними тот же статус, что и у Арьясангхи, вы можете отказаться от Прибежища. Будьте осторожны.

----------

Богдан Б (04.01.2013), Германн (06.01.2013), Карло (04.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Тао (04.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, вы сами просили конкретные примеры, теперь называете их частностями.


Но ведь дальше аргументированно показал, что эти частности, представляющиеся Вам критичными, и недостоверны по сути, и не имеют отношения к нравственности как таковой? %)




> Примитие наконец во внимание, что разные конечные цели делают разным всё, поскольку придают каждому, даже внешне похожему элементу системы совершенно другой смысл. Сами понятия "я", привязанности к нему и избавления от неё получают другие значения.


Это опять риторика...

Вы ведь любите аналогии?
Так вот. Есть, к примеру, путь к вершине, скрытой облаками (в нашем случае вершина -- аналогия достижения полного и окончательного выхода из сансары) и имеющей, на пути к ней, промежуточные, тоже достаточно высокие пики...
Для восхождения на каждый из этих пиков, как и на вершину, восходителю необходимы, в общем случае, одни те же базовые качества (в нашем случае -- базовая нравственность).
А дальше можно говорить о разница в высоте этих пиков, покоряемых тем иным восходителем, и -- собственно вершины, которой достигают немногие: имеющие ясное представление (исчерпывающую карту местности) о том, что такая вершина, скрытая облаками, существует в принципе и о восхождении к ней наикратчайшим образом...
Остальные восходители, обладая *теми же качествами*, эту вершину просто не видят (не ведают о ней в силу тех или иных причин), потому удовлетворяются восхожениями на пики.

Но эти требуемые для "высотного восхожения" качества, сводимые к базовой нравственности (*основанной на устранении привязанности к эго и избавлении от алчности и злобы -- практически одна и та же*), являются основой личного совершенствования и в даосизме, и в буддизме, и даже в конфуцианстве... При всей разнице духовных высот/вершин, достигаемых согласно этим учениям.

На этой аналогии и закончу, ибо уже в который раз пошли по кругу и общих точек, кроме согласия по поводу того, что разные духовные учения ведут к разным целям/вершинам, не предвидится.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Fyodor (04.01.2013), Германн (03.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Atmo Kamal

> Ставя на одну доску с Буддой других непросветлённых и признавая за ними тот же статус, что и у Арьясангхи, вы можете отказаться от Прибежища. Будьте осторожны.


Давайте ссылку на цитату. Прочту
И по- поводу оценки "просветленности" в других традициях

----------


## Atmo Kamal

Топпер, спасибо вам за этот пост. Вы обнажили во мне один очень сильный червячок сомнения. 
Тоесть вы хотите сказать что любые сомнения на пути являются опасными и ведут( о ужас) к отказу от прибежища? Думать своей головой не обязательно? Каждый свой пук сверять на правомерность с писаниями?
Я очень ценю и радуюсь пользе, извлекаемой из учения Будды. Но иногда мне кажется что я долго не смогу выносить отказ от анализа и "думанья своей головой". Постулируется "будь светом самому себе", а на деле закидывают страшилками и ограничениями.
Если для познания истины мне придется отказаться от прибежища - страшилками меня не остановят. Ад - так ад )

----------

Ритл (09.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Юй Кан, вы не показали ни недостоверность моих примеров, ни, тем более их безотносительность к нравственности. Что вы показали, так это что соотв. системы не отрицают друг друга. Но я это и не пытаюсь доказать. Достаточно того, что в таких вопросах, как сексуальное и репродуктивное поведение, общественная деятельность и отношение к телесному здоровью, они различны. Не отрицают друг друга, а просто различны. И так же они различны во всём остальном. Вы, кстати, пока ещё не привели ни одного примера "базовой нравственности", в котором они совпадают.

Что касается вашей аналогии, то я как раз пытаюсь показать ошибочность подобного представления. Разные учения настолько различны, что их нельзя приравнивать таким образом. Это всё равно что приравнивать те же архитектуру и кулинарию: дескать, то и то вершины, то и то требует неких общих базовых качеств. Если вы и найдёте какое-то общее имя для гипотетического общего базового качества, то заглянув чуть глубже, увидите, что этим общим именем называют разные качества. Потому что в контексте разных конечных целей сам человек, всё его устройство видятся по-разному.

----------

Германн (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Если для познания истины мне придется отказаться от прибежища - страшилками меня не остановят. Ад - так ад )


Если Ошо для Вас- истина, то ад не так уж и далеко :Mad:

----------

Германн (06.01.2013), Карло (04.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте ссылку на цитату. Прочту
> И по- поводу оценки "просветленности" в других традициях


Вот например по поводу искажения и отказа от Прибежища.. Либо в Ламриме можете нечто подобное посмотреть.
Нарушение прибежища означает отказ от приверженности трём его составляющим. Оно происходит, когда человек, принявший прибежище, начинает считать своим идеалом или опорой что-то отличное от Трёх Драгоценностей. Если он начинает считать кого-то превосходящим Будду или более авторитетным духовным учителем, чем Будда, то прибежище этого человека в Будде становится недействительным. Если он начинает считать другое учение лучшим, чем Дхамма, или прибегает для достижения освобождения к другой системе практики, то прибежище этого человека в Дхамме становится недействительным. Если он начинает считать какую-то общину благородных личностей помимо Сангхи, как обладающую надмирскими достижениями или находящуюся на более высоком уровне, то прибежище этого человека в Сангхе становится недействительным. Чтобы принятие прибежища было действительным и неискажённым, следует признать Три Драгоценности единственным средством достижения окончательного освобождения: "*Нет для меня другого прибежища. Будда, Дхамма и Сангха – вот моё наивысшее прибежище*".

Нарушение приверженности хотя бы одной драгоценности, делает недействительной приверженность и всем остальным, потому что функционирование прибежища требует признания взаимосвязанности и неотделимости всех трёх его составляющих. Поэтому, принимая что-то другое помимо Трёх Драгоценностей в качестве своей наивысшей опоры, человек прерывает прибежище в них и отказывается от своего статуса последователя Будды, Дхаммы и Сангхи. Чтобы прибежище стало действительным, нужно принять его заново, желательно предварив признанием своего проступка, после которого пройти формальную церемонию от начала и до конца. 



> Тоесть вы хотите сказать что любые сомнения на пути являются опасными и ведут( о ужас) к отказу от прибежища?


А вы думаете эти сомнения в Трёх Драгоценностях помогают вам двигаться к Ниббане?



> Думать своей головой не обязательно? Каждый свой пук сверять на правомерность с писаниями?


А вы думаете, что вы столь хорошо разбираетесь в Дхамме, чтобы делать самостоятельные выводы?




> Я очень ценю и радуюсь пользе, извлекаемой из учения Будды. Но иногда мне кажется что я долго не смогу выносить отказ от анализа и "думанья своей головой". Постулируется "будь светом самому себе", а на деле закидывают страшилками и ограничениями.
> Если для познания истины мне придется отказаться от прибежища - страшилками меня не остановят. Ад - так ад )


Это ваше право. Но я бы, на вашем месте, в таком случае убрал бы из профиля слово "ньингма". Это может ввести в заблуждение участников форума.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Ittosai (03.01.2013), Карло (04.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Ритл (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Это ваше право. Но я бы, на вашем месте, в таком случае убрал бы из профиля слово "ньингма". Это может ввести в заблуждение участников форума.


Тех, кто читал "Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг", не введет, т.к. там очень много внимания уделяется важности Прибежища и опасности отказа от него.

----------

Германн (06.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Разные учения настолько различны, что их нельзя приравнивать таким образом. Это всё равно что приравнивать те же архитектуру и кулинарию: дескать, то и то вершины, то и то требует неких общих базовых качеств. .


Да, можно сравнивать, почему нет. Главное, определиться с интересующим параметром.
Сравниваем, например, Колизей с печатным пряником (допустим, тульский печатный пряник). Вас интересует, допустим, параметр- габариты (что больше по длине ширине высоте?). Внимательно проводите измерения, смОтрите- Колизей явно превосходит.
Потом, раз, возникла внезапная заинтересованность в параметре "съедобность" - тоже вполне все вычислимо.
Вот, так обретается знание.

----------

Gakusei (03.01.2013)

----------


## Atmo Kamal

> Вот например по поводу искажения и отказа от Прибежища.. Либо в Ламриме можете нечто подобное посмотреть.
> [COLOR="#0000FF"] Если он начинает считать кого-то превосходящим Будду или более авторитетным духовным учителем, чем Будда, то прибежище этого человека в Будде становится недействительным. Если он начинает считать другое учение лучшим, чем Дхамма, или прибегает для достижения освобождения к другой системе практики, то прибежище этого человека в Дхамме становится недействительным. Если он начинает считать какую-то общину благородных личностей помимо Сангхи, как обладающую надмирскими достижениями или находящуюся на более высоком уровне, то прибежище этого человека в Сангхе становится недействительным.


.
Тут говорится о расставлении приоритетов. Типа кто сильнее - Рэмбо или Терминатор. Просто о признании того, что возможно существуют иные пути для постижения истины( может и не такой крутой как в буддизме, но ведущей к освобождению) не увидела.




> Это ваше право. Но я бы, на вашем месте, в таком случае убрал бы из профиля слово "ньингма". Это может ввести в заблуждение участников форума.


А по какой шкале судить о приверженности надо? Если идти за поводырем не допуская сомнений и анализа, цитировать (читать) только правомерные писания - то убирайте.

----------


## Dron

> Если идти за поводырем не допуская сомнений и анализа, цитировать (читать) только правомерные писания - то убирайте.


Если убрать, то, выходит, вы пошли за Топпером, как за поводырем.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Германн (03.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А по какой шкале судить о приверженности надо?


Несубстанциональность пустоты (пустота пустоты) есть только в Дхарме.
Сколько бы ни было неосвобождающих учений, все они превращают пустоту в субстанцию или ставят субстанцию на место пустоты.
Кроме этого, в индуизме нет масштабного, развёрнутого представления о развитии сострадания. Это сразу заметно и по текстам, и по садханам.
Поскольку без сострадания пустоту не понять, из таких небуддийских учителей, как Рамана Махарши и Игнатий Брянчанинов, я бы выбрал последнего.

----------


## Нико

> Не поленюсь перепостить. Пусть будет: 
> 
> "Сообщение от Нико
> 
> Так Далай-лама же часто говорит о четырёх достоверностях:
> 
> 1) Достоверность личного опыта практики подтверждает
>  2) достоверность наставлений, полученных от собственного наставника
>  3) достоверность этих устных наставлений подтверждает достоверность комментариев к Слову Будды и самого Слова Будда
>  4) А этим подтверждается достоверность самого Будды."


Всё верно. Я на это обычно и ориентируюсь.

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Несубстанциональность пустоты (пустота пустоты) есть только в Дхарме.


Я бы сказала, только в прасангике. )




> Сколько бы ни было неосвобождающих учений, все они превращают пустоту в субстанцию или ставят субстанцию на место пустоты.
> Кроме этого, в индуизме нет масштабного, развёрнутого представления о развитии сострадания. Это сразу заметно и по текстам, и по садханам.
> Поскольку без сострадания пустоту не понять, из таких небуддийских учителей, как Рамана Махарши и Игнатий Брянчанинов, я бы выбрал последнего.


А кто есть Игнатий Брянчанинов? )

----------


## Митяй

Мне кажется, что скорее сострадание - следствие понимания пустоты (пусть и не полного), чем наоборот.

----------


## Dron

> Несубстанциональность пустоты (пустота пустоты) есть только в Дхарме.
> Сколько бы ни было неосвобождающих учений, все они превращают пустоту в субстанцию или ставят субстанцию на место пустоты.


Вы отвечаете на вопрос о шкале, или на другой?

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я бы сказала, только в прасангике. )


Прибавил бы даже, что только в переводах, а более--нигде. : )

----------


## Германн

> Всё верно. Я на это обычно и ориентируюсь.


Познание пустоты (на нашем уровне, концептуальное) отличает опыт буддийской практики от небуддийской.
Буддийскую шуньяту от шайвистской "шуньяты" отличает пустота пустоты.
В Юндрунг Бон есть буддийское представление о пустоте.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Представил себе шайвов, распевающих "пустота--полна, непуста та пустота".

----------


## Dron

> Прибавил бы даже, что только в переводах, а более--нигде. : )


Тогда переводы и будут оригиналами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тогда переводы и будут оригиналами.


Вот я и говорю: переводы суть оригиналы; впервые в муках переводческих родилось выражение "несубстанциональность пустоты".

----------


## Германн

> Я бы сказала, только в прасангике. )


Справедливое замечание. Уточняю: какими бы разнообразными ни были неосвобождающие учения, все они превращают пустоту во всеобщую субстанцию или ставят всеобщую субстанцию на место пустоты. Только Буддизм (включая реформированный Бон) является исключением. Дхарма действительно не имеет аналогов, Gakusei прав.

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вот я и говорю: переводы суть оригиналы; впервые в муках переводческих родилось выражение "несубстанциональность пустоты".


Ну, и пусть его родилось, я вот не знаю, что там родилось, ведь не запросил у автора понимания "субстанциональности". 
Вы тоже не запросили, но ясность у вас полная, да?)))

----------

Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Справедливое замечание. Уточняю: какими бы разнообразными ни были неосвобождающие учения, все они превращают пустоту во всеобщую субстанцию или ставят всеобщую субстанцию на место пустоты.


Какую всеобщую субстанцию?

----------


## Германн

> Какую всеобщую субстанцию?


Тотальность, бытие, энергия (материя), Бог и т.д. Что-либо без другого, одно-единое на всех и на всё. Всеобщая подкладка, со своей стороны сущая.

----------


## Нико

> Познание пустоты (на нашем уровне, концептуальное) отличает опыт буддийской практики от небуддийской.
> Буддийскую шуньяту от шайвистской "шуньяты" отличает пустота пустоты.
> В Юндрунг Бон есть буддийское представление о пустоте.


Давайте только не про Бон тут. Юндрунг или не Юндрунг. ) Познание пустоты действительно отличает буддизм от всех других традиций. Тут уже четыре  печати уместно привести. А что есть шайвистская пустота?

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Только Буддизм (включая реформированный Бон) является исключением. Дхарма действительно не имеет аналогов, Gakusei прав.


Мне кажется, вы немного изменили мысль Гакусея. Изначальная, нереформированная мысль Гакусея такова- "никакое учение не имеет аналогов"

----------


## Dron

> Тотальность, бытие, энергия (материя), Бог и т.д. Что-либо без другого, и одно-единое на всех и всё. Всеобщая подкладка, со своей стороны сущая.


А, т.е. авраамистический Бог в вашу классификацию  не укладывается.

----------


## Германн

> А, т.е. авраамистический Бог в вашу классификацию  не укладывается.


Согласно современным толкованиям, Бог есть бытие (которое одно на всех). Поэтому, укладывается.

----------


## Топпер

> .
> Тут говорится о расставлении приоритетов. Типа кто сильнее - Рэмбо или Терминатор. Просто о признании того, что возможно существуют иные пути для постижения истины( может и не такой крутой как в буддизме, но ведущей к освобождению) не увидела.


Посему я и упомянул, что можете посмотреть ламрим своей школы. Например Драгоценную лестницу.
Иных путей для достижения Ниббаны - нет.
273. Лучший из путей – восьмеричный
лучшая из истин – четыре слова, лучшая из дхамм – уничтожение страстей; лучший из двуногих – тот, кто прозорлив. 	
274. Вот путь, и нет другого для очищения зрения. 	 Все иное – наваждение Мары.
Дхп.



> А по какой шкале судить о приверженности надо? Если идти за поводырем не допуская сомнений и анализа, цитировать (читать) только правомерные писания - то убирайте.


По шкале наличия Прибежища и учителя. И по шкале правильного понимания (самма диттхи).

----------

Богдан Б (04.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Согласно современным толкованиям, Бог есть бытие (которое одно на всех).


И что это, скажите на милость, означает?

----------

Кузьмич (03.01.2013), Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Чем, скажем, Митра, Гильгамеш или Заратустра хуже Иисуса?


Они не наши, не православные  :Smilie: . Евреев и татар просьба воздержаться  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тотальность, бытие, энергия (материя), Бог и т.д. Что-либо без другого, одно-единое на всех и на всё. Всеобщая подкладка, со своей стороны сущая.


Пракрити, короче. )

----------


## Германн

> И что это, скажите на милость, означает?


Что Бог даёт силу всему существовать, и чем дальше от Бога, тем меньше бытия, что называется злом (зло есть нехватка, дефицит, неполнота бытия).
В конце-концов, Бог позволяет падшим, уважая их свободный выбор, максимально удалиться от источника их реальности (богооставленность, ад). Есть мнение, что полное небытие (т.е. абсолютная богооставленность) тоже может быть достигнуто. Обычно же считается, что Бог в аду присутствует: ведь ад существует, а бытие как таковое это Бог.

----------


## Нико

> И что это, скажите на милость, означает?


Ну как, сказали же: бытие, одно на всех. И все на одного. )

----------

Германн (03.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Постулируется "будь светом самому себе", а на деле закидывают страшилками и ограничениями.
> Если для познания истины мне придется отказаться от прибежища - страшилками меня не остановят. Ад - так ад )


Вы барышня, особо не переживайте. Думать своей головой Вам просто-таки придется. Хотя бы потому, что сам Канон весьма неоднозначен.
Например, с позиции Тхеравады то, что изложено в Махаянской махапаринирвана-сутре есть самый настоящий отказ от Прибежища: ведь там в положительном смысле говорится о маха-атмане и прочих еретических вещах. Да и иные махаянисты могут сильно напрячься, услыхав такое.

Или например в Сутре золотого блеска говорится:

В нирвану Будда не уходит, 
[А потому] Дхарма не подвержена упадку

Полная же ересь с т.зр. той же Тхеравады.
Так что "будь светом самому себе" и не боись )))))

----------

Aion (03.01.2013), Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Pema Sonam (03.01.2013), Vidyadhara (03.01.2013), Кунсанг (04.01.2013), Нико (03.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что Бог даёт силу всему существовать, и чем дальше от Бога, тем меньше бытия, что называется злом (зло есть нехватка, дефицит, неполнота бытия).


От красиво сказано!

----------


## Нико

> Так что "будь светом самому себе" и не боись )))))


ЯСНЫМ светом, подчеркну. )))))

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013), Сергей Хос (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Что Бог даёт силу всему существовать, и чем дальше от Бога, тем меньше бытия, что называется злом (зло есть нехватка, дефицит, неполнота бытия).


Слово "дальше" тут явно запутывает. Оно явно не означает расстояния географического. Что же тогда оно означает?

----------


## Нико

> Слово "дальше" тут явно запутывает. Оно явно не означает расстояния географического. Что же тогда оно означает?


Ну как же, отсутствие близости. Духовной.

----------


## Dron

> Ну как же, отсутствие близости. Духовной.


Такого быть не может, бытие то одно на всех

----------


## Германн

> Слово "дальше" тут явно запутывает. Оно явно не означает расстояния географического. Что же тогда оно означает?


Поэтому я не верю в актуально совершенного Бога.
Даже если кто-нибудь назовёт его всеобщим Ади-Буддой, единой-на-всех Дхармакаей, парашуньей и т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Поэтому-то я не верю в Бога.


Так не в этом вопрос, а в том, как вы понимаете это высказывание.

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому я не верю в актуально совершенного Бога.
> Даже если кто-нибудь назовёт его Ади-Буддой, единой-на-всех Дхармакаей, парашуньей и т.д.


А кто-то уже называл его так?

----------


## Германн

> А кто-то уже называл его так?


Да это постоянно происходит. 
10% получающих ванги на Западе - шактисты, адвайтисты, неоиндуисты. Разве Вы не знали?
Есть форумы таких эклектиков: http://clearlight.borda.ru/

Хотя, можно только приветствовать заинтересованность индуистов Дхармой, имхо.
Но мой взгляд, если изначальный индуист на ванг приходит, ванг не получает, но благословляется.
В отличие от буддиста Ваджраяны, получающего дикшу, индуист не совершает коренного падения.
Так мне кажется. Имхо, потом "кривая выведет".

----------


## Gakusei

> Да, можно сравнивать, почему нет. Главное, определиться с интересующим параметром.
> Сравниваем, например, Колизей с печатным пряником (допустим, тульский печатный пряник). Вас интересует, допустим, параметр- габариты (что больше по длине ширине высоте?). Внимательно проводите измерения, смОтрите- Колизей явно превосходит.
> Потом, раз, возникла внезапная заинтересованность в параметре "съедобность" - тоже вполне все вычислимо.
> Вот, так обретается знание.


Вы совершенно правы. Фишка в том, что каждое учение и есть отдельная шкала оценок, отдельная линейка. Например, Кураев меряет все учения христианской линейкой ("Если Бог есть любовь, всё ли равно как верить"). А, скажем, Юй Кан - буддийской (по способствованию непривязанности к "я"). Но есть ещё разные линейки - конфуцианская, даосская, синтоистская и т.д., и каждая из них может "внезапно" понадобиться.

----------

Германн (06.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, вы провели сравнение Дхармы и остальных учений. Без прояснения, в чем суть остальных учений, ваше сравенние обесценивается.

----------


## Нико

> Да это постоянно происходит. 
> 10% получающих ванги на Западе - шактисты, адвайтисты, неоиндуисты. Разве Вы не знали?
> Есть форумы таких эклектиков: http://clearlight.borda.ru/


Нет, честно говоря, не знала. Зачем им получать ванги?

----------


## Dron

> Вы совершенно правы. Фишка в том, что каждое учение и есть отдельная шкала оценок, отдельная линейка. .


Не, фишка в том, что так говорящий претендует на обладание супердлиннойлинейкой, линейки других школ на которой- просто отметки, частности.

----------

Gakusei (03.01.2013), Кузьмич (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 1. Странно, если не видите разницы между Ветхим Заветом (где Бог есть Закон) и Новым (где Бог есть Любовь). Если совсем просто сказать, то в Ветхом Завете Бог -- отец, нещадно карающий детей, *ещё неразумных и не внемлющих иначе*. В Новом же Завете Бог -- наставник, обучающий уже подросших детей Любви и Состраданию:


Однако, ветхий завет никто не отменял. А те, кто пытался это сделать (гностики всякие), давно кончились, и не без помощи правильных христиан.




> INDENT]35 И один из них, законник, искушая Его, спросил, говоря: 36 Учитель! какая наибольшая заповедь в законе? 37 Иисус сказал ему: «возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим и всею душею твоею и всем разумением твоим»: 38 Сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь; 39 Вторая же подобная ей: *возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя*; 40 на сих двух заповедях утверждается весь закон и пророки.[/INDENT]


БЛИЖНЕГО !! О дальних и прочих речи нет. Тоталитарная секта.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Да это постоянно происходит. 
> 10% получающих ванги на Западе - шактисты, адвайтисты, неоиндуисты. Разве Вы не знали?


Давайте называть вещи своими именами, - это никакие не адвайтисты и шактисты, а обычные эзотерики, которые симпатизируют шактизму и адвайте. В странах СНГ практически нет шакта-дикшитов и тем более адвайтистов.



> Есть форумы таких эклектиков: http://clearlight.borda.ru/


Это не форум эклетиков, там просто уважают академический подход к исследованию древних тантрических культов.

----------

Atmo Kamal (03.01.2013), Нико (03.01.2013), Ондрий (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Однако, ветхий завет никто не отменял. А те, кто пытался это сделать (гностики всякие), давно кончились, и не без помощи правильных христиан.
> 
> 
> БЛИЖНЕГО !! О дальних и прочих речи нет. Тоталитарная секта.


Под "ближними" все люди, имхо, подразумеваются.

----------


## Aion

> От красиво сказано!


Но враньё... Принцип privatio boni - креационистская утопия. :Cool:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, и пусть его родилось, я вот не знаю, что там родилось, ведь не запросил у автора понимания "субстанциональности". 
> Вы тоже не запросили, но ясность у вас полная, да?)))


Нету ясности. Пишут про несубстанциональную пустоту, и пущай себе пишут.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, вы провели сравнение Дхармы и остальных учений. Без прояснения, в чем суть остальных учений, ваше сравенние обесценивается.


Суть остальных учений в субстанциональной онтологии. Вне Дхармы без всеобщей подкладки, сущей со своей стороны, никак. Это не значит, что буддизм изолирован от других метафизических традиций, отделён жёсткой, непроницаемой границей от учений тиртхиков. В буддизме есть ереси, периферийные течения, плавно переходящие в другие веры - а небуддийские традиции способны к переосмыслению, инкорпорации в буддизм (как это случилось с Бон).

----------


## Нико

> Нету ясности. Пишут про несубстанциональную пустоту, и пущай себе пишут.


То есть? Вы в это не верите? И вообще как пустота в принципе может быть субстанциональной?

----------


## Нико

> Суть остальных учений в субстанциональной онтологии. Вне Дхармы без всеобщей подкладки, сущей со своей стороны, никак. Это не значит, что буддизм изолирован от других метафизических традиций, отделён жёсткой, непроницаемой границей от учений тиртхиков. В буддизме есть ереси, периферийные течения, плавно переходящие в другие веры - а небуддийские традиции способны к переосмыслению, инкорпорации в буддизм (как это случилось с Бон).


Я смотрю, Вам бон-таки симпатичен. ))) А какие ереси, плавно переходящие в другие веры, вы заметили в буддизме?

----------


## Dron

Христианам не читать.

Пока Герман собирается с мыслями, можно применить подход Гакусея к цитате Германа.
Герман:



> Что Бог даёт силу всему существовать, и чем дальше от Бога, тем меньше бытия, что называется злом (зло есть нехватка, дефицит, неполнота бытия).


Бог всемилостив, поэтому, ни одно Его чадо, как бы далеко не отстояло от него, всегда обладает Его Любовью во всей полноте. И всей полнотой бытия. Которая не избывнет вовеки. И зло есть лишь непонимание того, что Его Любовь всеприсуща и Своим Бытием он делится с радостью и без остатка. Всегда.

----------


## Dron

> Нету ясности. Пишут про несубстанциональную пустоту, и пущай себе пишут.


Ну, какая-то ясность у вас все же была. Например, вам было ясно, что термин "родился в муках". Она как, эта ясность, не угасла пока?

----------

Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Давайте называть вещи своими именами, - это никакие не адвайтисты и шактисты, а обычные эзотерики, которые симпатизируют шактизму и адвайте. В странах СНГ практически нет шакта-дикшитов и тем более адвайтистов.


Может быть, их практически нет, но я постоянно с ними сталкиваюсь. Часто достойные практики (жаль, не буддисты). Лично я высокого мнения о натхах: не в том смысле, что признаю их воззрение освобождающим, но в том, что безоговорочно признаю ортодоксальность их посвящения, и они кажутся лично мне серьёзными практикующими.




> Это не форум эклетиков, там просто уважают академический подход к исследованию древних тантрических культов.


Там принимают буддологию и индологию за линию преемственности знания. Что уже - нетрадиционная форма религиозной практики. Научное утверждение обязательно содержит условия своей опровержимости. Слишком многие утверждения гуманитариев, востоковедов-компаративистов, не удовлетворяют этому условию. То есть, становятся предметом веры: для гуманитариев это академическая мода, позиция кафедры и т.д. - а для эклектиков-практиков религиозная вера, отличная от традиционной.

----------

Кузьмич (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Суть остальных учений в субстанциональной онтологии.


Может быть, и так. Есть, конечно, разнообразная там христианская феноменология, но ее адептов века три-четыре-семь назад поджарили бы или, возможно, обули по последней испанской моде. Не интересовался.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть? Вы в это не верите?


В бредовое словосочетание?




> И вообще как пустота в принципе может быть субстанциональной?


А это Вы у Германна поинтересуйтесь.



> Несубстанциональность пустоты (пустота пустоты) есть только в Дхарме.

----------


## Германн

> Я смотрю, Вам бон-таки симпатичен. ))) А какие ереси, плавно переходящие в другие веры, вы заметили в буддизме?


Представление о конечной нирване как об отсутствии любого знания, плавно переходящее в материализм. Но это часть буддизма, исторически. Не новодел.

----------


## Dron

> Представление о конечной нирване как об отсутствии любого знания, плавно переходящее в материализм. Но это часть буддизма, исторически. Не новодел.


Чандракирти считал иначе)
В любом случае, сравнение с материализмом некорректно, в материализме нет перерождений.

----------


## Нико

> Представление о конечной нирване как об отсутствии любого знания, плавно переходящее в материализм. Но это часть буддизма, исторически. Не новодел.


Не слыхала о таком. Впрочем, может быть, тхеравада? Но у тхеравадинов тоже в материализм вроде плавно ничего не перетекает. Бессамостность есть во всех буддийских школах и традициях.

----------


## Германн

> Чандракирти считал иначе)
> В любом случае, сравнение с материализмом некорректно, в материализме нет перерождений.


Когда представление о конечной точке пути тождественно, крайнее буддийское воззрение легко развивается до небуддийского, с отказом от концепции перерождений и т.д. Жёсткой, непроницаемой границы между буддизмом и не-буддизмом нет, есть плавный переход.

----------


## Dron

Конструктивное предложение Герману:
Герман, пусть главной отл. особенностью Дхармы будет пустота как Прибежище. Что скажете?

----------


## Нико

> Представление о конечной точке пути тождественно, и крайнее буддийское воззрение легко развивается до небуддийского, уже с отказом от концепции перерождений и т.д. Жёсткой, непроницаемой границы между буддизмом и не-буддизмом нет.


Я думала, что в буддийском воззрении главное -- отказ от крайностей. У Вас традиция вроде как ньингма же. )

----------


## Dron

> Представление о конечной точке пути тождественно, и крайнее буддийское воззрение легко развивается до небуддийского, уже с отказом от концепции перерождений и т.д.


Нетождественно. В материализме это просто финал, когда нет никакого опыта, а в случае второго сравниваемого это просто апофатика в миллиардно кратной степени (или больше, зависит от темперамента)



> Жёсткой, непроницаемой границы между буддизмом и не-буддизмом нет.


Убедили, а какая есть?

----------


## Нико

> Убедили, а какая есть?


Мягкая, проницаемая, видимо. ))))

----------


## Германн

> Конструктивное предложение Герману:
> Герман, пусть главной отл. особенностью Дхармы будет пустота как Прибежище. Что скажете?


Есть такой объект Прибежища, как Дхарма. Печатью Дхармы является Учение о пустоте. 
В Учении о шуньяте, пустоту пустоты не может заимствовать ни одна внешняя доктрина.
Если сказать, в двух словах, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма: пустотой пустоты.

----------


## Нико

> Есть такой объект Прибежища, как Дхарма. Печатью Дхармы является Учение о пустоте. 
> В Учении о шуньяте, пустоту пустоты не может приспособить под свои нужды ни одна внешняя доктрина.
> Если сказать, в двух словах, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма: пустотой пустоты.


А что делать с внутренними доктринами, которые не признают пустоту пустоты?

----------


## Dron

> Есть такой объект Прибежища, как Дхарма. Печатью Дхармы является Учение о пустоте. 
> В Учении о шуньяте, пустоту пустоты не может приспособить под свои нужды ни одна внешняя доктрина.
> Если сказать, в двух словах, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма: пустотой пустоты.


Просто пустотой. Шуньята шуньяты есть частный случай.

----------

Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мягкая, проницаемая, видимо. ))))


Дхарма пуста от независимого, изолированного самобытия. Поэтому, буддизм плавно переходит в не-буддизм, но возможен (в исключительных обстоятельствах) и обратный процесс. Можно назвать отдельные концепции, которые не повторяются в других учениях. Печать Дхармы - есть.

----------


## Atmo Kamal

> Если убрать, то, выходит, вы пошли за Топпером, как за поводырем.


Железная логика )
Может мне не хочется причинить неокрепшим умам беспокойство своими неортодоксальными постами. Это ж интернет все-таки. Где так удобно прятаться за словами  :Wink:

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дхарма пуста от независимого, изолированного самобытия.


Как и любое другое учение, включая анимизм (каннибализм прилагается).

----------


## Dron

> Железная логика )
> Может мне не хочется причинить неокрепшим умам беспокойство своими неортодоксальными постами.


Кто вам сказал, что они неортодоксальные?

----------


## Нико

> Дхарма пуста от независимого, изолированного самобытия. Поэтому, буддизм плавно переходит в не-буддизм, но возможен (в исключительных обстоятельствах) и обратный процесс. Можно назвать отдельные концепции, которые не повторяются в других учениях. Печать Дхармы - есть.


Ба, то, что пуста, где-то уже слышала однажды. Но буддизм не может плавно переходить в не-буддизм, как и не-буддизм -- в буддизм. Потому как в нём не только печать Дхармы есть, а ещё и другие отличительные от не-буддизма признаки.

----------


## Германн

> Просто пустотой. Шуньята шуньяты есть частный случай.


http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html 
Процесс заимствований из буддизма не прекращается 2000 лет. Но пустоту пустоты включить в индуизм не получается. Это конкретное отличие.
В адвайте, шайвизме, шактизме - имхо - давно уже появилась концепция пустоты психики, пустоты скандх. С ними разотождествляются.
Урезанная, усечённая, искажённая версия учения о пустоте в индуизме присутствует, благодаря заимствованиям из Дхармы.

----------


## Нико

> http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html 
> Процесс заимствований из буддизма не прекращается 2000 лет. Но пустоту пустоты включить в индуизм не получается. Это конкретное отличие.


Вы все ещё продолжаете читать этот винегрет и местами в него верить?

----------


## Dron

> http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html 
> Процесс заимствований из буддизма не прекращается 2000 лет. Но пустоту пустоты включить в индуизм не получается. Это конкретное отличие.
> В адвайте, шайвизме, шактизме - имхо - давно уже появилась концепция пустоты психики, пустоты скандх.


Пустоты от самобытия?

----------


## Atmo Kamal

> Кто вам сказал, что они неортодоксальные?


Совет убрать традицию из поля, отказ от прибежища - признание ортодоксальности взглядов?

----------


## Германн

> Как и любое другое учение, включая анимизм (каннибализм прилагается).


Разве я отрицаю, что древнеиндийские могильщики (носильщики трупов, каста неприкасаемых) питались трупами - подножным кормом, так сказать. Некоторые великие буддисты были из числа обитателей шмашанов. В Индии к трупам относятся как к мусору: http://www.inright.ru/blogs/id_11/post_5710
Современные бомжи тоже едят с помоек, что найдут - за свою жизнь, встречал двух бывших бомжей, ставших практиками.

----------


## Dron

> Совет убрать традицию из поля, отказ от прибежища - признание ортодоксальности взглядов?


Я вам такого не советовал. Мы с Топпером- немного разные подтипы буддистов.

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Может быть, их практически нет, но я постоянно с ними сталкиваюсь. Часто достойные практики (жаль, не буддисты). Лично я высокого мнения о натхах: не в том смысле, что признаю их воззрение освобождающим, но в том, что безоговорочно признаю ортодоксальность их посвящения, и они кажутся лично мне серьёзными практикующими.


Что у нас так много натхов ходящих на буддийские посвящения? И кстати, раз они уж на посвящения ходят и прибежище принимают, значит они уже последователи ваджраяны.  :Smilie: 



> Там принимают буддологию и индологию за линию преемственности знания. Что уже - нетрадиционная форма религиозной практики. Научное утверждение обязательно содержит условия своей опровержимости. Слишком многие утверждения гуманитариев, востоковедов-компаративистов, не удовлетворяют этому условию. То есть, становятся предметом веры: для гуманитариев это академическая мода, позиция кафедры и т.д. - а для эклектиков-практиков религиозная вера, отличная от традиционной.


Нет смысла говорить о форуме в целом, туда иногда разные неадекваты заглядывают, однако там никто не принимает буддологию и индологию за линию преемственности, а просто пытаются разобраться в истоках тех или иных тантрических доктрин и практик. А то, что некоторым не нравятся исследования ученых, так это их дело, никто же никого не принуждает читать это или принимать за истину в последней инстанции.

----------

Ондрий (04.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> а просто пытаются разобраться в истоках тех или иных тантрических доктрин и практик. А то, что некоторым не нравятся исследования ученых, так это их дело, никто же никого не принуждает читать это или принимать за истину в последней инстанции.


Да всем нравятся, вопрос только один- как вы можете действительно разобраться в этих истоках?

----------

Германн (06.01.2013), Кузьмич (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да всем нравятся, вопрос только один- как вы можете действительно разобраться в этих истоках?


Мне не нравица. )

----------

Кузьмич (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Мне не нравица. )


Да ладно. Интерес двуногих к Дхарме не может не нравиться, даже в таком, с позволения сказать, виде.

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно. Интерес двуногих к Дхарме не может не нравиться, даже в таком, с позволения сказать, виде.


Как-то не особо доверяю буддологам, если речь о них.

----------


## Германн

> Пустоты от самобытия?


В индуизме - имхо - можно найти пустоту от пудгалы, от эмпирической психики. С ней могут разотождествляться. Но полностью этот процесс, насколько понимаю, невозможен, так как викальпа (представление о Боге) принимается за истинную реальность, на ней концентрируются. В результате, благочестивые садху перерождаются богами. Но на уровне концепций, отличия разотождествления от ординарной психики в буддизме и той же адвайте может быть непросто различить. Различие в целостности воззрения пустоты, в пустоте пустоты - кроме Дхармы, этот аспект пустоты нигде не встречается. Не на уровне слов (слова можно заимствовать любые, как можно заимствовать символы или техники) - на уровне значения.

----------


## Dron

> Как-то не особо доверяю буддологам, если речь о них.


А, что, кто-то просил доверять?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Под "ближними" все люди, имхо, подразумеваются.


Необоснованное утверждение  :Smilie: 




> Бог всемилостив, поэтому, ни одно Его чадо, как бы далеко не отстояло от него, всегда обладает Его Любовью во всей полноте. И всей полнотой бытия. Которая не избывнет вовеки. И зло есть лишь непонимание того, что Его Любовь всеприсуща и Своим Бытием он делится с радостью и без остатка. Всегда.


Аццкий дзогчен получается!

----------


## Dron

> В индуизме - имхо - можно найти пустоту от пудгалы, от эмпирической психики. С ней могут разотождествляться. Но полностью этот процесс, насколько понимаю, невозможен, так как викальпа (представление о Боге) принимается за истинную реальность, на ней концентрируются. В результате, благочестивые садху перерождаются богами. Но на уровне концепций, отличия разотождествления от ординарной психики в буддизме и той же адвайте может быть непросто различить. Различие в целостности воззрения пустоты, в пустоте пустоты - кроме Дхармы, этот аспект нигде не встречается.


Вы о том, что в иных учениях в качестве Прибежища предлагается нечто, (вещь, субстанция), что контролирует избавившегося от клеш?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Да всем нравятся, вопрос только один- как вы можете действительно разобраться в этих истоках?


Анализируя доступную на данный момент информацию из работ ученых, а также изучая тексты самих традиций и их последователей разумеется. И ко мне это не относится, я туда как гость почитать захожу.

----------


## Dron

> Анализируя доступную на данный момент информацию из работ ученых, а также изучая тексты самих традиций и их последователей разумеется. И ко мне это не относится, я туда как гость почитать захожу.


Видьядхара, когда вы разбираетесь в информации из умов ученых, вы разбираетесь только в информации из умов ученых, или, ненароком, в "том как все было на самом деле " тоже?

----------

Германн (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Что у нас так много натхов ходящих на буддийские посвящения? И кстати, раз они уж на посвящения ходят и прибежище принимают, значит они уже последователи ваджраяны.


К сожалению, нет, потому что воззрение (прибежище в Дхарме) не принимается. У них нет воззрения пустоты. Базовым, исходным, является воззрение индуизма - но по каким-то причинам, внешние йогины считают полезным практиковать техники Ваджраяны. Практика Ваджраяны с воззрением индуизма это практика индуизма. Но здесь, имхо, нет коренного падения. Потому что нет понимания сущности ванга, изначально. Думаю, они получают благословение.




> Нет смысла говорить о форуме в целом, туда иногда разные неадекваты заглядывают, однако там никто не принимает буддологию и индологию за линию преемственности, а просто пытаются разобраться в истоках тех или иных тантрических доктрин и практик. А то, что некоторым не нравятся исследования ученых, так это их дело, никто же никого не принуждает читать это или принимать за истину в последней инстанции.


Чтоб разобраться в истоках доктрин или практик, не принимая учёных как Гуру, нужно следовать традиционным Гуру. 

Иначе получится новодел, вместо истоков, что неоднократно наблюдалось в истории религий. "Настоящая, древняя тру-Ваджраяна" - продукт 21 века. 
Учёные бывают разными, гуманитарное знание не всегда обладает статусом науки. Я уже говорил, что научное утверждение обязательно содержит условия опровержимости. В то время, когда множество утверждений востоковедов неопровержимы. Значит, это рецепция восточных учений такая, на Западе, через институт гуманитарных кафедр - но не научное исследование. Например. Если с опорой на индуистскую тантру проводится реконструкция некой древней буддийской практики - как опровергнуть данное предположение? Никак. Поэтому, оно от начала до конца ненаучно. Совсем другое дело, если проверка производится исследованием живой, реальной, современной комментаторской традиции: было ли что-то, или нет. Это уже научно. Но у гуманитариев подход О.О. Розенберга не в чести. Как результат - поток ничем не сдерживаемых, непроверяемых фантазий.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013), Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А, что, кто-то просил доверять?


Некоторые доверяют и ссылаются на них. Поэтому и сказала. Своё сугубо личное ИМХО.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Видьядхара, когда вы разбираетесь в информации из умов ученых, вы разбираетесь только в информации из умов ученых, или, ненароком, в "том как все было на самом деле " тоже?


 Не, не из умов. Из книг. За "вы" я вам уже сказал.

----------


## Нико

> Необоснованное утверждение



Известная вещь в христианстве. )

----------


## Dron

> Не, не из умов. Из книг.


Т.е это только ваша версия?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Т.е это только ваша версия?


Можете сами разузнать.

----------


## Dron

> Можете сами разузнать.


Не теряя ни секунды разузнаЮ; это ваша версия?

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не, не из умов. Из книг.


Древнейший тантрический текст, с т.зр. исторической науки - буддийская Гухьясамаджа. И этим всё сказано.
На примере мадхьямаки и адвайта-веданты можно видеть, как индуизм заимствовал идеи и техники из буддизма (искажая их, и привнося свои).

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Древнейший тантрический текст, с т.зр. исторической науки - буддийская Гухьясамаджа. И этим всё сказано.


Этим сказано, что это древнейший текст, а не все.
Устная традиция может быть и подревнее.

----------


## Нико

> Древнейший тантрический текст, с т.зр. исторической науки - буддийская Гухьясамаджа. И этим всё сказано.


Не с точки зрения исторической науки, а сточки зрения буддийской тантры. ))))

----------

Топпер- (04.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Не теряя ни секунды разузнаЮ; это ваша версия?


да, мое предположение.

----------


## Нико

Кстати, может быть, Калачакра была дана раньше.

----------


## Германн

> Не с точки зрения исторической науки, а сточки зрения буддийской тантры. ))))


Нет, с точки зрения исторической науки.
Древнейший тантрический текст - Гухьясамаджа.

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Древнейший тантрический текст, с т.зр. исторической науки - буддийская Гухьясамаджа. И этим всё сказано.


Интересно, а где об этом можно почитать?

----------


## Нико

> Нет, с точки зрения исторической науки.
> Древнейший тантрический текст - Гухьясамаджа.


А кто и что есть "историческая наука"?

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, нет, потому что воззрение (прибежище в Дхарме) не принимается. У них нет воззрения пустоты. Базовым, исходным, является воззрение индуизма - но по каким-то причинам, внешние йогины считают полезным практиковать техники Ваджраяны. Практика Ваджраяны с воззрением индуизма это практика индуизма. Но здесь, имхо, нет коренного падения. Потому что нет понимания сущности ванга, изначально. Думаю, они получают благословение.


Вы когда-нибудь получали буддийские ванги? Их невозможно получить, даже как благословение, без принятия буддийского Прибежища, обетов бодхисаттвы и тантрических обетов.




> . "Настоящая, древняя тру-Ваджраяна" - продукт 21 века.


Это какой мыслитель сказал?




> В то время, когда множество утверждений востоковедов неопровержимы.


Да, да! )))




> Но у гуманитариев подход О.О. Розенберга не в чести. Как результат - поток ничем не сдерживаемых, непроверяемых фантазий.


Блин, надо было мне раньше на Розенберга ориентироваться. Может, уже просветлилась бы. )

----------


## Dron

> да, мое предположение.


Ну, это, вы так сразу не сдавайтесь, перед обыденной логикой. Никто ж не отменял передачи от хинду девата к буддистам. Читали?

----------


## Германн

> Интересно, а где об этом можно почитать?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post528989
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post529021

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Ну, это, вы так сразу не сдавайтесь, перед обыденной логикой. Никто ж не отменял передачи от хинду девата к буддистам. Читали?


не  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20118&page=165&p=528989&viewfull=1#post528989[/url]
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post529021


"Не читайте на ночь российских буддологов и не берите с них пример"

----------


## Dron

> не


Как часто не читали?

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013), Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Интересно, а где об этом можно почитать?


Продублирую доказательство бОльшей древности слова "капалик" (обозначение касты могильщиков) перед индуистской школой Капалика: цитату из индуистской тантры. В этом фрагменте "капалик" обозначает именно профессионально-сословную, кастовую принадлежность:

"Танцовщица, *капалини*, проститутка, прачка, парикмахерша, брахмани, шудрани и пастушка, и цветочница - вот прославленные девять женщин [Кулы]. Лучшая же - искусная и разумная, наделённая [благими] качествами - какой бы *касты* она ни была". (Махачиначарасара-тантра, 3:10-11) "Каула-тантра-санграха. Антология текстов индуистской тантры" М., Старклайт, 2004 - стр. 200-201.

Безусловно, буддийские тантрики жили на кладбищах Древней Индии и пользовались габалами. Но они не были адептами поздней школы Капалика.

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Про капаликов достало уже, с Вашего позволения. )

----------


## Германн

> "Не читайте на ночь российских буддологов и не берите с них пример"


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post528989
То, что Гухьясамаджа-тантра - древнейший тантрический текст, общепризнано. Вне зависимости от личных предпочтений.
Есть исторически более ранние сведения о тантрических ритуалах в Китае, есть более древние тексты с дхарани и т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Про капаликов достало уже, с Вашего позволения. )


Да пусть будет. Индиану Джонса лень пересматривать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> слова "капалик" (обозначение касты могильщиков)


Ничего не путаете? может, копатель?

----------

Нико (03.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Как часто не читали?


да  :Kiss:

----------


## Германн

> Ничего не путаете? может, копатель?


"Танцовщица, *капалини*, проститутка, прачка, парикмахерша, брахмани, шудрани и пастушка, и цветочница - вот прославленные девять женщин [Кулы]. Лучшая же - искусная и разумная, наделённая [благими] качествами - какой бы *касты* она ни была". (Махачиначарасара-тантра, 3:10-11) "Каула-тантра-санграха. Антология текстов индуистской тантры" М., Старклайт, 2004 - стр. 200-201.

Каста капаликов.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Про капаликов достало уже, с Вашего позволения. )


 У нас же Вантус капалик, сейчас он придет и расскажет как оно было на самом деле.

----------


## Dron

> У нас же Вантус капалик, сейчас он придет и расскажет как оно было на самом деле.


Зачем нам Вантус, сами расскажите.

----------


## Германн

> У нас же Вантус капалик, сейчас он придет и расскажет как оно было на самом деле.


Главное, пусть *докажет*.
Про древность хождения с черепом (откуда слово) было здесь: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post535753

----------


## Dron

У вас версии могут различаться.

----------


## Нико

> "Танцовщица, *капалини*, проститутка, прачка, парикмахерша, брахмани, шудрани и пастушка, и цветочница - вот прославленные девять женщин [Кулы]. Лучшая же - искусная и разумная, наделённая [благими] качествами - какой бы *касты* она ни была". (Махачиначарасара-тантра, 3:10-11) "Каула-тантра-санграха. Антология текстов индуистской тантры" М., Старклайт, 2004 - стр. 200-201.
> 
> Каста капаликов.


Наверное, лучшая из них -- проститутка. ) Какой бы касты ни была.

----------


## Dron

Видьядхара, правда интересно, расскажите, не зря же вы истоптали столько мостовых.

----------


## Германн

> Наверное, лучшая из них -- проститутка. ) Какой бы касты ни была.


Это тоже отдельная каста. Даже сейчас.
http://www.randevucity.net/news/main..._rub=6&cpage=1

----------


## Нико

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post528989
> То, что Гухьясамаджа-тантра - древнейший тантрический текст, общепризнано. Вне зависимости от личных предпочтений.
> Есть исторически более ранние сведения о тантрических ритуалах в Китае, есть более древние тексты с дхарани и т.д.


Из Вики, к примеру: 

На следующий год после пробуждения, в полнолуние месяца чайтра, у великой ступы Дханьякатака Будда Шакьямуни даровал учение Калачакра тантры по просьбе короля Шамбалы Сучандры. Вернувшись в Шамбалу, Сучандра написал Коренную тантру Калачакры (Калачакра Мулатантру) в 12000 строф и комментарий к ней, объяснительную Тантру в 60000 строф. Последующий король Шамбалы, Йашас, написал сокращенную форму Тантры, Калачакра Лагхутантра. Она примерно в четверть длины оригинальной Мулатантры. Этот текст сохранился в наши дни, и сейчас известен как Калачакра Тантра.

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Из Вики, к примеру: 
> 
> На следующий год после пробуждения, в полнолуние месяца чайтра, у великой ступы Дханьякатака Будда Шакьямуни даровал учение Калачакра тантры по просьбе короля Шамбалы Сучандры. Вернувшись в Шамбалу, Сучандра написал Коренную тантру Калачакры (Калачакра Мулатантру) в 12000 строф и комментарий к ней, объяснительную Тантру в 60000 строф. Последующий король Шамбалы, Йашас, написал сокращенную форму Тантры, Калачакра Лагхутантра. Она примерно в четверть длины оригинальной Мулатантры. Этот текст сохранился в наши дни, и сейчас известен как Калачакра Тантра.


Я Вам об исторической науке, а Вы мне о традиции.
Конечно, Будда проповедовал тантры 2500 лет назад, а не в 8 веке.
В чём сходятся буддисты и учёные, так это в том, что индуистские тантры моложе Гухьясамаджи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> У нас же Вантус капалик?


У нас?))))

----------


## Нико

> Я Вам об исторической науке, а Вы мне о традиции.
> Конечно, Будда проповедовал тантры 2500 лет назад, а не в 8 веке.


Вы так и не пояснили, что такое эта "историческая наука". Или я что-то упустила?

----------


## Нико

> У нас?))))


Да, у тебя и у меня, Дрон. )))) И у остальных тоже.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Видьядхара, правда интересно, расскажите, не зря же вы истоптали столько мостовых.


Дождемся специалиста.

----------


## Германн

> Вы так и не пояснили, что такое эта "историческая наука". Или я что-то упустила?


Упустили. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post528989

----------


## Dron

> Дождемся специалиста.


Это тухлая мантра. Никого, из последователей всех до единой религий, она не спасла. Общайтесь искренне, не развалитесь.

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Дождемся специалиста.


Ничего, кроме выхватывания слова "капалик" из текстов, на основании чего могильщикам приписывается доктрина индуистской школы Капалика, Вы от этого "специалиста" не дождётесь. Разве что ссылки на мифические устные учения о том, что, якобы, тибетские Ламы ведут духовную родословную от небуддийской школы Капалика. Можно ещё Лобсанга Рампу почитать.
Не исключено, что индуистской школы Капалика в древности не было вообще. Они не оставили текстов.

----------

Fyodor (04.01.2013), Vidyadhara (04.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Упустили. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post528989


Ну? Это для меня ничего не прояснило, сорри уж.

----------


## Нико

> Ничего, кроме выхватывания слова "капалик" из текстов, на основании чего могильщикам приписывается доктрина индуистской школы Капалика, Вы от этого "специалиста" не дождётесь. Разве что ссылки на мифические устные учения о том, что, якобы, тибетские Ламы ведут духовную родословную от небуддийской школы Капалика. Можно ещё Лобсанга Рампу почитать.
> 
> Не исключено, что индуистской школы Капалика не было вообще. Потому что они не оставили никаких текстов. Всё, что о них известно - поздние предания индуистов.


А могильщики -- какие-то крутые тантрические йогины, что ли, были?

----------


## Dron

Предлагаю над черепами не шутить

----------


## Германн

> А могильщики -- какие-то крутые тантрические йогины, что ли, были?


Это каста носильщиков трупов. Их профессией была утилизация мёртвых тел. Жили на кладбищах, местах кремации (шмашанах) и на свалках мёртвых тел, были неприкасаемыми, разумеется: не соблюдали многие из обычных социальных норм. Некоторые могильщики (не все) были буддистами, и кладбищенский образ жизни этих древнеиндийских бомжей наложил отпечаток на символику Ваджраяны.

----------


## Нико

> , и кладбищенский образ жизни этих древнеиндийских бомжей наложил отпечаток на символику Ваджраяны.


Каким образом?

----------


## Германн

> Предлагаю над черепами не шутить





Дело житейское. И сейчас есть такие профессии.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дело житейское. И сейчас есть такие профессии.


Я - впечатлительный, не буду смотреть.

----------

Bob (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я - впечатлительный, не буду смотреть.


Да, ты -- сама впечатлительность. )

----------


## Германн

Морги - хорошее, тихое место. Там даже бандиты смиреют, когда приходят пропавших искать. И лихой человек не заглядывает, никогда, даже ночью, хотя двери открыты. Можно спокойно заниматься чем угодно, в том числе буддийской практикой. Люди годами там живут, работая и потихоньку спиваясь. Но есть и непьющие. Бич этой группы профессий - туберкулёз. Очень часто на вскрытиях лёгкие с туберкулёзом. Воздух в морге прохладный, сырой, что заражению благоприятствует. На видео - вываренные чепепа. Смысл в том, что сопоставление костных обломков, для прояснения характера травмы, требует отделения от костей мягких тканей. Привозят множество отрезанных голов, и нужно их вываривать: чего никто не любит делать. В 1990-е, черепа могли долго лежать, по всему помещению, в вёдрах и т.д. 

За примером "капалики" не нужно далеко ходить. Это просто профессия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Морги - хорошее, тихое место. Там даже бандиты смиреют, когда приходят пропавших искать. И лихой человек не заглядывает, никогда, даже ночью, хотя двери открыты. Можно спокойно заниматься чем угодно, в том числе буддийской практикой. Люди годами там живут, работая и потихоньку спиваясь. Но есть и непьющие. Бич этой группы профессий - туберкулёз. Очень часто на вскрытиях лёгкие с туберкулёзом. Воздух в морге прохладный, сырой, заражению благоприятствует. На видео - вываренные чепепа. Смысл в том, что сопоставление костных обломков, для прояснения характера травмы, требует отделения от костей мягких тканей. Привозят множество отрезанных голов, и нужно их вываривать: чего никто не любит делать. В 1990-е, черепа могли долго лежать, по всему помещению, в вёдрах и т.д. За примером "капалики" не нужно далеко ходить. Это просто профессия.


Вы там работали, по всей видимости?

----------


## Dron

> Вы там работали, по всей видимости?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Но, имею подозрение, что, со временем, все эти мертвецы выхолащиваются до уровня цыплят в ближайшем мясогастрономе, или как его там.

----------

Bob (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

А... ещё вопрос. Зачем-то черепа вываривать? Lal)

----------


## Lanky

> А... ещё вопрос. Зачем-то черепа вываривать? Lal)


А курочку зачем вываривают ? Чтобы органические остатки отпали.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А курочку зачем вываривают ? Чтобы органические остатки отпали.


Внятно ответили. Вполне в духе капаликов. )))))

----------


## Dron

> А курочку зачем вываривают ? Чтобы органические остатки отпали.


Ваше представление о кулинарии и о курочках не имеет ничего общего с кулинарией и с курочками.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Ничего, кроме выхватывания слова "капалик" из текстов, на основании чего могильщикам приписывается доктрина индуистской школы Капалика, Вы от этого "специалиста" не дождётесь. Разве что ссылки на мифические устные учения о том, что, якобы, тибетские Ламы ведут духовную родословную от небуддийской школы Капалика. Можно ещё Лобсанга Рампу почитать.
> Не исключено, что индуистской школы Капалика в древности не было вообще. Они не оставили текстов.


Я вам не сильно доверяю, у вас традиция другая. Вот придет Вантус (капалик) может он все прояснит.

----------


## Dron

> Я вам не сильно доверяю, у вас традиция другая. Вот придет Вантус (капалик) может он все прояснит.


Доверяйте сильней. Мистический опыт не заставит себя ждать.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Доверяйте сильней. Мистический опыт не заставит себя ждать.


А к вам тем более доверия нет, уж больно ваша традиция странная.

----------


## Германн

> Я вам не сильно доверяю, у вас традиция другая. Вот придет Вантус (капалик) может он все прояснит.


http://www.mahavidya.ca/?page_id=1230 Вот как представляют себе появление индуистской школы Капалика учёные. Индуист принимает на себя наказание за несовершённое им преступление (убийство брахмана), что обеспечивает радикальное очищение и милость Шивы. Каулы, Агхори и другие - наследники древней Капалики - появляются позже. В отличие от буддийской Ваджраяны, древних текстов Капалики нет.

Научная книга про школу Капалика на Гугле:
http://books.google.ru/books?id=Q4hm...page&q&f=false

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А к вам тем более доверия нет, уж больно ваша традиция странная.


Отчего ж такое недоверие?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Отчего ж такое недоверие?


Какое такое? Вполне себе обычное.

----------


## Dron

> Какое такое? Вполне себе обычное.


Понимаю. Прокачиваем "буддизм"

----------


## Lanky

> Ваше представление о кулинарии и о курочках не имеет ничего общего с кулинарией и с курочками.


Зачем на личность переходишь, брат ?

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Зачем на личность переходишь, брат ?


Не помню, вероятно Cypress Hill наслушался. А что, задело, да?

----------


## Dron

> Какое такое? Вполне себе обычное.


Попробуйте.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Попробуйте.


уже

----------


## Dron

> уже


Выходит, придется сделать над собой усилие, вы готовы?

----------


## Lanky

> А что, задело, да?


А что, хотелось ?

----------

Ритл (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А что, хотелось ?


ННННет.
На то и буддизм.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Выходит, придется сделать над собой усилие, вы готовы?


пионеров разыскиваете?

----------


## Dron

> пионеров разыскиваете?


Нет. Понимающих.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Вообще, что мне непонятно во всём этом - какой смысл не доверять традиции, но всё-таки приходить на ванги? 
Если традиция врёт, и настоящая Ваджраяна совсем не такая, как Ламы ей учат - зачем у них учиться, и чему?
Раз уж считаю индуистскую тантру вторичной, переиначенной, искажённой - дикша и шактипат мне не нужны.
Зачем бы я ходил к садху, просил о посвящениях, если не доверяю индуизму? Не могу себе представить.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013), Vidyadhara (04.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вообще, что мне непонятно во всём этом - какой смысл не доверять традиции, но всё-таки приходить на ванги?


Ну как, непонятно. Тоже, скажете. Прёт-с.

----------

Германн (05.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Буддийская практика Сарасвати или по тибетски Янгченмы происходит из индуистких практик ее же. Буддисты ввели ее в свой пантеон божеств. Считается, что индуисты достигали видения Сарасвати без бодхичитты и понимания пустоты. И буддисты говорят, что ее видения достичь проще чем видения других божеств, также без развитой бодхичитты и ясного понимания пустоты. Многие тибетские мастера достигали ее видения и тогда она всегда пребывала на плече такого мастера и при каком нибудь вопросе мастер поворачивался и спрашивал Янгченму, и она давала ответ. Со стороны это выглядело просто как мастер поворачивал голову и что-то шептал. У Бакулы ринпоче говорят было божество на плече и он при вопросах также поворачивался к плечу. У Ламы Цонкапы была любимой практика Сарасвати.

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Ну? Это для меня ничего не прояснило, сорри уж.


Yukei Matsunaga - Some Problems of the Guhyasamaya Tantra
http://ru.scribd.com/doc/79659905/Yu...asamaya-Tantra

А это об авторе:
Yukei Matsunaga is the president of the Japan Buddhist Federation (JBF) and the patriarch of Koyasan Shingon-shu. The JBF is the only association in Japan representing all of traditional Japanses Buddhism, bringing together 103 denominations, sects, and organizations across the country, over 90% of all Japanese Buddhist groups. The JBF promotes freedom of religion, the separation of religion and state, and human rights, and engages in disaster relief and intra- and inter-religious outreach. Koyasan Shingon-shu is an important temple for the practice of Shingon Buddhism, an esoteric branch of Vajrayana Buddhism and one of the major schools within Japanese Buddhism.
1951, graduate, Esoteric Buddhist Studies Department, Koyasan University; 1959, doctorate, Tohoku University; 1978, doctorate in Literature, Kyushu University. 1942, Ordination, Nan-in Temple; 1965, Assistant Professor, Koyasan University; 1968, Jushoku, Hodaraku-in Temple, Koyasan; 1970, Professor, Koyasan University; 1983, President, Koyasan University; 1984, Director, Mikkyo Bunka Kenkyusho; 1991, Kyokai, Shukyo; 1994, Gakkai, Sekigaku; 1999, Monshu, Hoju-in Temple, Koyasan; 1995, Representative to Kishuku Shukai; 2006, Headmaster, Koyasan Senshu Gakuin; 2008, Head, Koyasan Shingon-shu, 412th Abbot, Kongobu-ji Temple.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если традиция врёт, и настоящая Ваджраяна совсем не такая, как Ламы ей учат - зачем у них учиться, и чему?


«Ненастоящей» Ваджраяне. Затем, что тоже работает.

----------


## Shus

> http://www.mahavidya.ca/?page_id=1230 ......


Последний абзац статьи по Вашей ссылке  :Smilie: :
"Buddhism and tantric buddhism in particular have deep ties with the kapalikas and their tradition. Both tantric practices and the use of khatvanga were adopted into tantric buddhism (Davidson 178). Evidence suggests that the interaction between the two runs much deeper than simple imitation. It is possible that a model of mutual sharing where interaction flourished in certain areas and hostility in others. This would account for influence being constant over stretches of time (Davidson 218). While it is true that kapalika tradition played a large role, it is true that other saivism and vaishnavism played a large role in tantric buddhism as well. Kapalika sites by and large were fairly rare."

Что пишет еще Давидсон уже немного цитировалось в какой-то ветке (когда обсуждали капаликов).
А вобще возникновение тантры связано не с капаликами или буддистами, а с культами матрик и в частности шакти (период Гуптов).

----------


## Нико

> Буддийская практика Сарасвати или по тибетски Янгченмы происходит из индуистких практик ее же. Буддисты ввели ее в свой пантеон божеств. Считается, что индуисты достигали видения Сарасвати без бодхичитты и понимания пустоты. И буддисты говорят, что ее видения достичь проще чем видения других божеств, также без развитой бодхичитты и ясного понимания пустоты. Многие тибетские мастера достигали ее видения и тогда она всегда пребывала на плече такого мастера и при каком нибудь вопросе мастер поворачивался и спрашивал Янгченму, и она давала ответ. Со стороны это выглядело просто как мастер поворачивал голову и что-то шептал. У Бакулы ринпоче говорят было божество на плече и он при вопросах также поворачивался к плечу. У Ламы Цонкапы была любимой практика Сарасвати.


Узнаю стиль геше Тинлея.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Узнаю стиль геше Тинлея.


Да, об этом говорил геше ла, но не только от него слышал про Сарасвати. Геше ла сказал, что есть садханы по достижению видения Сарасвати, но у него их нет, и возможно они сохранились в Тибете.

----------


## Нико

> Да, об этом говорил геше ла, но не только от него слышал про Сарасвати. Геше ла сказал, что есть садханы по достижению видения Сарасвати, но у него их нет, и возможно они сохранились в Тибете.


Богдо-геген Ринпоче давал ванг в Москве, и садхану тоже. Краткую.

----------


## Кунсанг

Автор Лама Цонкапа краткой садханы? Есть объяснения где проводить праткику Сарасвати и т.д. Но вот полных разъяснений похоже нет.

----------


## Нико

> Автор Лама Цонкапа краткой садханы? Есть объяснения где проводить праткику Сарасвати и т.д. Но вот полных разъяснений похоже нет.


Я не помню, кто автор. Перевод на русский, классный, кстати, осуществил один из дандароновцев. Этого достаточно. Поищите садхану в ЦЛЦ, например. Очень давно это было.

----------

Кунсанг (04.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

кстати, по теме:



интересно, что бы про это сказал Пабонгка Ринпоче)))))))))))))

----------

Германн (06.01.2013), Нико (04.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> кстати, по теме:
> 
> 
> 
> интересно, что бы про это сказал Пабонгка Ринпоче)))))))))))))


Боже, какой всё-таки у нас Его Святейшество!!!!

----------

Кунсанг (04.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (04.01.2013), Сергей Хос (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> «Ненастоящей» Ваджраяне. Затем, что тоже работает.


Тоже к Богу приближает?

----------


## Германн

> А вобще возникновение тантры связано не с капаликами или буддистами, а с культами матрик и в частности шакти (период Гуптов).


Где можно прочитать научное обоснование? 
Как из этого культа выводятся Шесть йог Наропы?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devi_Mahatmya 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...BC%D1%8C%D1%8F
Самая ранняя рукопись Деви Махатмья датирована 11 веком.
Здесь (на стр. 13) создание Деви Махатмья, без аргументации, датируется шестым веком: 
http://books.google.ru/books?id=FHP2...page&q&f=false

А вот датировка ранней буддийской тантры, с обоснованием: 

"Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи. Существуют сиддхи для победы на войне, для прекращения бури, для вызывания дождя, для сокрытия своего облика, или для обретения камня, исполняющего желания. Для разных целей предназначаются различные божества, равным образом, как и различные формы поклонения. Сутра о сиддхи, которую перевёл Шань-у-вэй во времена Танской династии, очевидно является более прораьотанным текстом данного типа. Император Юань из династии Лян, сын императора У - самого известного императора-буддиста в китайской истории, говорит, что в детстве выучил несколько дхарани, что указывает на популярность их в те времена среди высших членов общества. Текст под названием Мо-ли-чжи-тянь цзин, считавшийся переводом времён династии Лян (502-556) разбирает способы очищения храмового зала и осуществления подношений божеству Маричи. Значительный объём данной сутры так же посвящён обретениям от декламации этой дхарани. Поздняя версия этого текста была переведена Амагхаваджрой, и в ней добавлены некоторые новые элементы. Она говорит, что в процессе декламации поклоняющийся должен делать сответствующие мудра, надевать на голову, или на руки маленькие изображения божества в качестве амулетов. Версия Амогхаваджры также содержит замечания о построении мандалы во время произнесения дхарани. На основании этих дополнений можно предположить, что за двести лет с начала шестого и до начала восьмого веков тантрический буддизм понемногу принял в Индии свою окончательную форму". _Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12-13._ 

То есть, когда предположительно был создан первый текст шактов, в Китае уже вовсю практиковалась тантрическая садхана женщины-Будды Маричи.

В древней Индии, на это же время, учёными относится тантрический текст Манджушри-мула-кальпа, связанный с культом Тары: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tara_(Buddhism) Это текст Крия-тантры исторически древней Гухьясамаджи, Аннутара-йога-тантры.
При этом, доктринально, культ женских Будд в тантрическом буддизме связан с персонификацией Праджняпарамиты (Сутры Праджяпарамиты появились раньше  Гуптов). А какова идейная основа женского начала тантры в древнем индуизме? Как наличие женских демониц, в фольклоре, делает осмысленной тантрическую садхану?

----------


## Нико

> Где можно прочитать научное обоснование?
> Как из этого культа выводятся Шесть йог Наропы?


К Будде Шакьямуни вопрос. Ну, и к Нагарджуне и Чандракирти, благо они развёрнутые комментарии к Гухьясамадже давали. Как и лама Цонкапа.

----------


## Shus

> Где можно прочитать научное обоснование? 
> Как из этого культа выводятся Шесть йог Наропы?


В книгах разных...
Вы меня, если честно, ставите в тупик такими вопросами. Что значит "выводится"? Какое-то гиперссылочное мышление. 
Во-первых, когда говорят слово "тантра" (в историческом контексте), то обычно каждый подразумевает свое, да так и спорят. (Хронология использования термина тантра , только относитесь к этой таблице осторожно, она в частностях небесспорна). Если тантра как "текст=мандала+тантра+практика", то первой была, как уже обсуждали Гухьясамаджа (про индуистские точно сказать ничего не могу - не знаю). Все прото-, пра-, типа- и т.п. "тантры" - на совести авторов, чей полет фантази в прошлое иногда заканчивается аж на Сама-веде.  
Во-вторых уже говорили о совместном существовании и взаимовлиянии религий, культов, практик в едином этно-культурном пространстве. Которое очень изменилось с 4-го века - периода Гуптов (это время начала формирования "индуизма" и появление "материнского" поклонения и шактистских практик).  
Ну на Наропа это 11-ый век, что тут непонятного - Палы, Бихар-Бенгалия-Тибет и пр. Ваджраяна была уже полном расцвете.

----------


## Германн

> К Будде Шакьямуни вопрос. Ну, и к Нагарджуне и Чандракирти, благо они развёрнутые комментарии к Гухьясамадже давали. Как и лама Цонкапа.


Беседую с учёным, Нико. Значит, нужны исторические аргументы. А это персонификация Праджняпарамиты, культ Тары, Манджушри-мула-кальпа и древний китайский тантризм, в т.ч. женского божества Маричи - когда шактизм, предположительно, едва-едва проклюнулся.

----------


## Германн

> Во-вторых уже говорили о совместном существовании и взаимовлиянии религий, культов, практик в едином этно-культурном пространстве. Которое очень изменилось с 4-го века - периода Гуптов (это время начала формирования "индуизма" и появление "материнского" поклонения и шактистских практик).  
> Ну на Наропа это 11-ый век, что тут непонятного - Палы, Бихар-Бенгалия-Тибет и пр. Ваджраяна была уже полном расцвете.


А чем обосновано взаимное влияние религий? В древности, можно найти развитые предпосылки тантризма в буддизме, и ранний китайский тантризм, доктринальный - когда в Индии только изображения демониц в отдельно взятом храме появились. Я вижу только результат воздействия буддизма на индуизм. Шактистские практики периода Гуптов ничем не доказаны. Древнейшие тантрические тексты принадлежат буддизму, как и исторически более ранний культ Тары/Праджняпарамиты.

Про трезубец мне вообще непонятно. Из использования трезубца буддийскими тантриками и капаликами автоматически делается вывод об их взаимном влиянии, или даже о происхождении буддийской тантры из капалики. Гораздо вероятней заимствование трезубца (остроги для рыбной ловли, изначально) из греческого культа Посейдона. Изображения трезубца обнаружены уже в Кноссе и Фесте (крито-минойская цивилизация). Гандхара как бы намекает, что у буддистов было больше шансов первыми позаимствовать у греков этот атрибут.

----------


## Dron

> Древнейшие тантрические тексты принадлежат буддизму, как и исторически более ранний культ Тары/Праджняпарамиты.


Почему такой акцент на древность?

----------


## Нико

> Беседую с учёным, Нико. Значит, нужны исторические аргументы. А это персонификация Праджняпарамиты, культ Тары, Манджушри-мула-кальпа и древний китайский тантризм, в т.ч. женского божества Маричи - когда шактизм, предположительно, едва-едва проклюнулся.


А чьи исторические аргументы Вы считаете для себя приемлемыми?

----------


## Германн

> А чьи исторические аргументы Вы считаете для себя приемлемыми?


Религиозно - ничьи. Вижу совершенство доктрины, которое меня само по себе убеждает в первичности Дхармы. Но если есть лего-буддизм, по типу "сделай сам", почему бы не рассмотреть научно-исторические аргументы, что есть тру-Ваджраяна. Когда шактизм, предположительно, едва-едва возник, буддийский тантризм уже исторически существовал.

----------


## Нико

> Религиозно - ничьи. Вижу совершенство доктрины, которое меня само по себе убеждает в первичности Дхармы. Но если есть лего-буддизм, по типу "сделай сам", почему бы не рассмотреть научно-исторические аргументы, что есть тру-Ваджраяна. Когда шактизм, предположительно, едва-едва возник, буддийский тантризм уже исторически существовал.


религиозно-исторические аргументы не есть "тру-Ваджраяна". На что намекать Вам всё время пытаюсь.

----------


## Shus

> А чем обосновано взаимное влияние религий? В древности, можно найти развитые предпосылки тантризма в буддизме, и ранний китайский тантризм, доктринальный - когда в Индии только изображения демониц в отдельно взятом храме появились. *Я вижу только результат воздействия буддизма на индуизм*. *Шактистские практики периода Гуптов ничем не доказаны*. *Древнейшие тантрические тексты принадлежат буддизму*, как и исторически более ранний культ Тары/Праджняпарамиты.


Началось в колхозе утро... :Smilie:  Или это провокация как метод ведения дискуссии?

Есть такая книжка: сборник "Roots of tantra". Есть переводы из нее на русский, например: Исторические и иконографические аспекты шактистского тантризма и пр. Прочитайте и напишите авторам если они не правы.
Единственно напомню, что в этих статьях термин "тантра" как обычно употребляется в контексте.

Ну если вкратце (в части тантры) - не "буддизм воздействовал на индуизм", а _иные культы_ воздействовали на буддизм и брахманизм.

----------


## Dron

> Ну если вкратце (в части тантры) - не "буддизм воздействовал на индуизм", а _иные культы_ воздействовали на буддизм и брахманизм.


И что теперь, как с этим жить?

----------


## Shus

> И что теперь, как с этим жить?


Как и раньше: от бана до бана...

----------

Dron (04.01.2013), Ersh (04.01.2013), Pema Sonam (04.01.2013), Vidyadhara (04.01.2013), Vladiimir (04.01.2013), Буль (04.01.2013), Дмитрий С (04.01.2013), Кунсанг (05.01.2013), Нико (04.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (04.01.2013), Сергей Хос (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Началось в колхозе утро... Или это провокация как метод ведения дискуссии?
> 
> Есть такая книжка: сборник "Root of tantra". Есть переводы из нее на русский, например: Исторические и иконографические аспекты шактистского тантризма и пр. Прочитайте и напишите авторам если они не правы.
> Единственно напомню, что в этих статьях термин "тантра" как обычно употребляется в контексте.
> 
> Ну если вкратце (в части тантры) - не "буддизм воздействовал на индуизм", а _иные культы_ воздействовали на буддизм и брахманизм.


Простое не может повлиять на сложное. Если из женских персонажей мифологии делать вывод о существовании тантры, как делается в статье по ссылке, на Руси тоже была тантра Бабы Яги или шактизм Макоши. Это ненаучно. Сложное может повлиять на простое: а буддийская тантрическая философия древнее шактистской. Значит, влияние шло со стороны буддийского тантризма на индуистский, и добуддийского тантризма не существовало.

----------


## Dron

> Как и раньше: от бана до бана...


Это то понятно, вопрос в другом: неужели искатель истины не обязан раскопать тру-прото-культы? И, немедленно, заточить из них себе практику?

----------

Shus (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Исходная идея о том, что примитивный древний культ способен повлиять на сложную метафизическую систему, приспособив её под себя - верх абсурда. Первоисточник тантры там, где её философская основа.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Исходная идея о том, что примитивный древний культ способен повлиять на сложную метафизическую систему, приспособив её под себя - верх абсурда. Первоисточник тантры там, где её философская основа.


Ну, хоть как то он может повлиять, ну хотя бы, как земледельческая практика на герб СССР? Ведь снопы и там и там, это ж научно доказано.

----------


## Shus

> Исходная идея о том, что примитивный древний культ способен повлиять на сложную метафизическую систему, приспособив её под себя - верх абсурда. Первоисточник тантры там, где её философская основа.


Германн, я же не виноват, что общепринятая точка зрения не находит место в ч. II ("История индийского тантризма") Вашего изложения истории происхождении индийской ваджраяны .  
Часть I ("Историю ранней махаяны") мы ранее благополучно закончили, давайте и здесь уже сворачиваться. :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Тогда есть риск не просечь секреты дравидской цивилизации. Попрошу погодить со сворачиванием.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Простое не может повлиять на сложное.


Простите, но абсурд — это. Влияние всегда взаимное.

Например, простое язычество повлияло на сложное христианство на Руси и получилось двоеверие.

Например, простые маньчжуры повлияли на сложных китайцев и получилась империя Цинь.

----------

Ersh (04.01.2013), Shus (04.01.2013), Tong Po (04.01.2013), Vidyadhara (04.01.2013), Артем Тараненко (06.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, я же не виноват, что общепринятая точка зрения не находит место в ч. II ("История индийского тантризма") Вашего изложения истории происхождении индийской ваджраяны. Часть I ("Историю ранней махаяны") мы ранее благополучно закончили, давайте и здесь уже сворачиваться.


Это не общепринятая точка зрения. Если хотите продолжать в духе тантризма от Бабы Яги, пожалуйста.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Простите, но абсурд — это. Влияние всегда взаимное.
> Например, простое язычество повлияло на сложное христианство на Руси и получилось двоеверие.
> Например, простые маньчжуры повлияли на сложных китайцев и получилась империя Цинь.


Определяющее влияние всегда идёт со стороны сложной системы в направлении более простой. Сложная система абсорбирует простую, приспосабливает её элементы, встраивает в себя. Так, христианство, обладая уже философской базой, вобрало в себя местные языческие ритуалы. Когда деревенская знахарка читает заговоры, она считает себя христианкой, имеет христианское мировоззрение, обращается к христианским святым. Это форма христианства, с верой в Бога и заступничество святых - а не язычество, где веруют в Макошь вместо св. Параскевы. 
Идея о том, что простенькие культы Древней Индии с женскими божествами источник Ваджраяны, именно что полный абсурд. В них не было  метафизической основы (философии шуньяты, татхагатагарбхи, концепции Трикаи и т.д.)

----------


## Нико

> Это не общепринятая точка зрения. Если хотите продолжать в духе тантризма от Бабы Яги, пожалуйста.


Любопытная традиция. )))))

----------


## Германн

> Любопытная традиция. )))))


Я не утрирую. Если Вы пройдёте по ссылке, предложенной Shus, то увидите именно эту логику рассуждения: если были фольклорные демоницы, которых задабривали в Древней Индии - значит, из культа этих демониц развилась Ваджраяна (с созерцанием ясного света и пустоты, раскрытием в себе природы Будды и т.д.) Не научный подход.

----------


## Shus

> ..... Если Вы пройдёте по ссылке, предложенной Shus, то увидите именно эту логику рассуждения: если были фольклорные демоницы, которых задабривали в Древней Индии - значит, из культа этих демониц развилась Ваджраяна (с созерцанием ясного света и пустоты, раскрытием в себе природы Будды и т.д.) Не научный подход....


Врать-то хватит, хоть инет и все стерпит.
Лучше расскажите, как вы наврали про семь томов правок к Канону, а потом прятались от ответа откуда дровишки (я кстати нашел,  где Вы это подхватили). 
"Мы добиваемся не правды, а эффекта." (с) - так что ли?

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Врать-то хватит, хоть инет и все стерпит.
> Лучше расскажите, как вы наврали про семь томов правок к Канону, а потом прятались от ответа откуда это (я кстати нашел, откуда Вы это подхватили). 
> "Мы добиваемся не правды, а эффекта." (с) - так что ли?


Как это прятался - сразу дал точную ссылку (в ответ на вопрос Wolf) на два форума, на этот и другой, откуда взялся мой вопрос. То, что ссылка на второй форум была (наверное) удалена, связано с политикой модерирования. Древнейшие тантрические тексты - буддийские. Всё остальное фантазии в пользу бедных.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

На Википедии, про Крия-тантры (список древнейших): 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhis...ajrayana_texts
Kriyā tantras. These form a large subgroup that appeared between the 2nd and 6th centuries. The Kriya tantras focus on ritual actions. Each centres around a particular Buddha or Bodhisattva, and many are based around dharanis. Examples include the Mahāmegha Sutra, the Ārya-mañjushrī-mūla-kalpa, the Subhāhu-pariprcchā Sutra, and the Aparimitāyur-jñāna-hrdaya-dhāranī.

Манджушри-мула-кальпа датируется 6 веком: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma%C3%B...%C5%ABla-kalpa
Со ссылкой на Keown, Damien (editor) with Hodge, Stephen; Jones, Charles; Tinti, Paola (2003). A Dictionary of Buddhism. Oxford, UK: Oxford University Press. ISBN 0-19-860560-9 p.172.

Что подкрепляется историей китайского тантризма: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post537821
Буддисты строили мандалы ещё в пятом веке.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> На Википедии, про Крия-тантры (список древнейших): 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhis...ajrayana_texts
> Kriyā tantras. These form a large subgroup that appeared between the 2nd and 6th centuries.


Извините если что, но складывается впечатление, что у вас есть некий набор разрозненных знаний и сведений, но нет целостной картины. Видно, что вы все это изучаете находу, цитируете невпопад и в конечном итоге сами себя опровергаете. То вы писали что Гухьясамаджа самый древний тантрический текст, теперь оказывается крия тантры таки были раньше. Вот и доверяй вам потом.

----------


## Нико

> Извините если что, но складывается впечатление, что у вас есть некий набор разрозненных знаний и сведений, но нет целостной картины. Видно, что вы все это изучаете находу, цитируете невпопад и в конечном итоге сами себя опровергаете. То вы писали что Гухьясамаджа самый древний тантрический текст, теперь оказывается крия тантры таки были раньше. Вот и доверяй вам потом.


Надо бы больше учиться. Не у современной "исторической науки".

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Извините если что, но складывается впечатление, что у вас есть некий набор разрозненных знаний и сведений, но нет целостной картины. Видно, что вы все это изучаете находу, цитируете невпопад и в конечном итоге сами себя опровергаете. То вы писали что Гухьясамаджа самый древний тантрический текст, теперь оказывается крия тантры таки были раньше. Вот и доверяй вам потом.


Не доверяйте. Читайте по ссылкам, которые я всегда привожу. Древнейший текст Аннутара-йога-тантры - Гухьясамаджа. Крия-тантра другой класс текстов.
В истории я не специалист, а вот в планировании эксперимента и научном методе (не как гуманитарий) разбираюсь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как и раньше: от бана до бана...


Так, как особо ответственной за Дрона - объясните мне, почему его предупреждают за фразу "как с этим жить". Я встречала высказывания и похуже, и никто за них не банил.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013), Дмитрий С (05.01.2013), Кузьмич (04.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я не утрирую. Если Вы пройдёте по ссылке, предложенной Shus, то увидите именно эту логику рассуждения: если были фольклорные демоницы, которых задабривали в Древней Индии - значит, из культа этих демониц развилась Ваджраяна (с созерцанием ясного света и пустоты, раскрытием в себе природы Будды и т.д.) Не научный подход.


Т.е. Ваджраяна родилась не от Будды, а от женщин? Готова в чём-то поверить))))

----------


## Нико

> Так, как особо ответственной за Дрона - объясните мне, почему его предупреждают за фразу "как с этим жить". Я встречала высказывания и похуже, и никто за них не банил.


А что, уже предупредили?

----------


## Нико

> Не доверяйте. Читайте по ссылкам, которые я всегда привожу. Древнейший текст Аннутара-йога-тантры - Гухьясамаджа. Крия-тантра другой класс текстов.
> В истории я не специалист, а вот в планировании эксперимента и научном методе (не как гуманитарий) разбираюсь.


В каком веке был дан, наконец-то?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не утрирую. Если Вы пройдёте по ссылке, предложенной Shus, то увидите именно эту логику рассуждения: если были фольклорные демоницы, которых задабривали в Древней Индии - значит, из культа этих демониц развилась Ваджраяна (с созерцанием ясного света и пустоты, раскрытием в себе природы Будды и т.д.) Не научный подход.


Ну, может, и не Ваджраяна, но тибетцы, по слухам, произошли именно от демоницы и обезьяны :Smilie: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-18655.html

И вообще - копаться в древности - дело крайне трудоемкое и малопомогающее в большинстве случаев - по причине большинства канувших в лету достоверных сведений и особенностей восприятия омраченных неведеньем людей. А также крайне отвлекающее от повседневной практики. http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi...Hist%20Tib.pdf

Ну, и что толку - вы докапаетесь - откуда все произошло? Это ли главный признак достоверности Учения?

----------


## Германн

С.В. Пахомов, "Генезис индуистского тантризма": http://indcultur.narod.ru/genesis.pdf
"Индуистская тантрическая литература": http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
Тантра начинается с того момента, когда строится мандала. Буддисты здесь исторически первые.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, может, и не Ваджраяна, но тибетцы, по слухам, произошли именно от демоницы и обезьяны


От Далай-ламы много раз это слышала. Готова поверить )))))

----------


## Dron

> Врать-то хватит, хоть инет и все стерпит.
> Лучше расскажите, как вы наврали про семь томов правок к Канону, а потом прятались от ответа откуда дровишки (я кстати нашел,  где Вы это подхватили). 
> "Мы добиваемся не правды, а эффекта." (с) - так что ли?


Эрманос, и эрманас. Пусть мне тоже будет позволительно общаться в таком ключе.

----------


## Германн

> В каком веке был дан, наконец-то?


Буддийская тантрическая *мандала*, исторически, зафиксирована *в пятом веке*: 
"Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи." Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм, т.1: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас есть на форуме и такие попытки найти общее в разных учениях

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21177

----------


## Eugeny

> У нас есть на форуме и такие попытки найти общее в разных учениях
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21177


А что вы не хотите,что бы Родноверы Буддийскую Дхамму приняли?Может не надо было тогда боновцам переходить в тантрический Буддизм?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы не поняли про что именно я сказала"бред". В смысле попытки аналогий в статье и смысла организации такой группы.

 Не хочу, чтобы родноверы приняли буддизм. Если они сами этого не захотят. 

Потому как понимаю всю абсурдность убедить кого-то принять что-то. Без его расположенности к этому.   Обычно на такие темы заходят люди уже с устоявшимися взглядами в каком-то направлении. Они все равно будут потихоньку думать, что их идеи лучше. А новички вне религий потом опять будут писать - что все едино и все религии одинаковы.

Вы эту тему читали? или что мы тут перетираем уже 27 страниц?

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы не поняли про что именно я сказала"бред". В попытке аналогий в статье и смысл организации такой группы.
> 
>  Не хочу, чтобы родноверы приняли буддизм. Если они сами этого не захотят.


Во первых.Может не надо было тогда боновцам переходить в тантрический Буддизм? Во вторых их никто и не заставляет,лишь предложение.

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что вы не хотите,что бы Родноверы Буддийскую Дхамму приняли?


Согласен, лучше изучать своё национальное язычество, вместо древнеиндийского - которое, якобы, породило Ваджраяну. 
Лучше привносить буддийский взгляд в те формы, с которыми связан историей, своим собственным происхождением.

----------

Eugeny (04.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Считаю, лучше изучать своё национальное язычество, вместо древнеиндийского - которое, якобы, породило Ваджраяну. Лучше привносить буддийский взгляд в те формы, с которыми связан историей, своим собственным происхождением.


Вот именно,тот же Перун,это вполне себе Индра.

----------

Германн (04.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы не поняли про что именно я сказала"бред". В смысле попытки аналогий в статье и смысла организации такой группы.
> 
>  Не хочу, чтобы родноверы приняли буддизм. Если они сами этого не захотят. 
> 
> Потому как понимаю всю абсурдность убедить кого-то принять что-то. Без его расположенности к этому.   Обычно на такие темы заходят люди уже с устоявшимися взглядами в каком-то направлении. Они все равно будут потихоньку думать, что их идеи лучше. А новички вне религий потом опять будут писать - что все едино и все религии одинаковы.
> 
> Вы эту тему читали? или что мы тут перетираем уже 27 страниц?


Всё равно,появляются люди у которых есть расположенность к Буддизму.Родноверов щас расплодилось много,а тех кто латентные Буддисты,не слышавшие о Буддизме тоже не мало,так что дать шанс Родноверам думаю вполне можно.Буддизм тоже если вы не знали контактировал с местными верованиями.У меня много друзей Родноверов,многие из них вполне интересуются Буддизмом,но при этом против монотеистических религий.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, ребят, вы нашли друг друга. Поздравляю. Засим можно из этой темы уходить.

Я не знаю, как там в тхераваде, а у нас в тибетском буддизме без просьбы обычно не рекомендуется учить и, тем более, миссионерствовать - потому как бесполезно это. А вот пустословием заниматься - от этого конкретный вред.

Почему тогда не создать группы "Шофера и буддизм" или "кухарки и буддизм"? Какая разница, с чем теперь мешать буддизм?

----------

Gakusei (04.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Ну, ребят, вы нашли друг друга. Поздравляю. Засим можно из этой темы уходить.
> 
> Я не знаю, как там в тхераваде, а у нас в тибетском буддизме без просьбы обычно не рекомендуется учить и, тем более, миссионерствовать - потому как бесполезно это. А вот пустословием заниматься - от этого конкретный вред.
> 
> Почему тогда не создать группы "Шофера и буддизм" или "кухарки и буддизм"? Какая разница, с чем теперь мешать буддизм?


http://vk.com/christianity_buddhism есть и такая группа

----------


## Германн

> Какая разница, с чем теперь мешать буддизм?


Лучше обратить внимание на то, что 10% западных "буддистов" Ваджраяны - это эзотерики-эклектики, смешивающие Дхарму с индуизмом.
Такое внешнее учение гораздо актуальнее других религий, каждая из которых сама по себе, и буддистов никак не касается.
Вот, образец сугубо внешнего воззрения с форума "Ясный свет": 

"На мой взгляд, что бы понять это, надо разобраться с тем, что скрывается под словом "трансформация" в тантре. Классическое ваджраянское объяснение всегда упирается в теорию трансформации эмоций. По-моему - это ровным счётом ничего не объясняет в явлении трансформации, чьё частное проявление переживается как одержание. Я полагаю, что тут, как обычно в ваджраяне, тантра жертвуется сутре и процесс увязывается с классической буддийской философией. Мне, в своё время, явление трансформации наглядно и абсолютно доходчиво объяснили на примере вашей ладони: прижмите ладонь к глазу. Что вы видите? Теперь отведите ладонь немного от глаза. Что теперь вы видите? А теперь отведите ладонь от глаза на расстояние полуметра. Что теперь вы видите? Во всех случаях вы имеете дело с одним и тем же объектом переживания - ладонью. Вот и ответь себе: за счёт чего произошли изменения в восприятии одного и того же переживания? 
Скованная буддизмом ваджраяна не даст вам полноценного ответа на всё то, что происходит с вашим сознанием в том, что маркируется как "тантра". Для более полного восприятия вам надо познакомиться с первоисточником ваджраяны в индийских воззрениях, а так же с тем, как к тому же подходили и подходят в других частях света: например в европейских традициях. И буддист и индуист и герметик имеют дело с одним и тем же сознанием и его процессами, но каждый имеет свои идеологические ограничения. Совмешая эти взгдяды, вы можете получить более целостную и здравую картину самого себя, нежели, если придерживаетесь какого-то узкосектантского взгляда. Но это трудно, так как мы весьма трусливые создания.  :Smilie:  А широта всегда пугает. 
В частности, индуизм подкинет вам идею "самовспоминания", как основы того, что на самом деле есть путь. Опираясь на это слово, как указатель, вы лучше разглядите в одержании идамом простое явление: ваше сознание вспоминает себя как более глубокою и широкую форму восприятия, которую называют "идам". Это с вами происходит каждый раз, когда вы, на миг забывшись в суете какой-то ситуации, вдруг вспоминаете, кто вы и зачем сюда пришли. Тут нет никаких ни вторых, ни третьих лиц. Только вы и масштаб того, как вы воспринимаете себя и ситуацию."

Буддизм по-западному, а не буддизм на Западе.

----------

Eugeny (04.01.2013), Lungrig (06.01.2013), Ритл (09.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не хочу и не могу смешивать Учение Будды ни с чем. А иначе это уже не будет Учение Будды. Пока не дойду до прямого постижения природы ума.

И применять его стараюсь - согласно тому, как учили меня мои учителя. И никак иначе.

----------

Германн (04.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (04.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Я не хочу и не могу смешивать Учение Будды ни с чем. А иначе это уже не будет Учение Будды. Пока не дойду до прямого постижения природы ума.
> 
> И применять его стараюсь - согласно тому, как учили меня мои учителя. И никак иначе.


Так и нет предложения смешивать,есть предложение до Родноверов донести Дхамму Будды

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так и нет предложения смешивать,есть предложение до Родноверов донести Дхамму Будды


Ну-ну. Темы Вы не прочли......

Сообщите о том, сколько Родноверов из Вашей группы приняли Прибежище.

----------


## Нико

> Буддийская тантрическая *мандала*, исторически, зафиксирована *в пятом веке*: 
> "Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи." Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм, т.1: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12.


Вы то про 5-й, то про 8-й говорите. Значительно раньше всё это было.

----------


## Fyodor

> Простите, но абсурд — это. Влияние всегда взаимное.
> 
> Например, простое язычество повлияло на сложное христианство на Руси и получилось двоеверие.


Достоверно неизвестно, что именно было более простым.

----------

Aion (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Достоверно неизвестно что именно было более простым.


"Ясный мой свет, ты напиши мне..."

----------


## Германн

> Я не хочу и не могу смешивать Учение Будды ни с чем. А иначе это уже не будет Учение Будды. Пока не дойду до прямого постижения природы ума.
> И применять его стараюсь - согласно тому, как учили меня мои учителя. И никак иначе.


В свою очередь, считаю индуистскую тантру, в лучшем случае, упрощённой переделкой буддизма. Благочестивые индуисты перерождаются в раю; принимающие ванги (понимая всё по-индуистски) получают благословение. Но для Пробуждения их учение бесполезно. Ни постижения шуньяты, ни Бодхичитты там нет. Для развития сострадания, имхо, полезнее практиковать православие.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Под "ближними" все люди, имхо, подразумеваются.


А остальные живые существа? А диавол, "кощунники" и прочие "нечестивые и проклятые"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А остальные живые существа? А диавол, "кощунники" и прочие "нечестивые и проклятые"?


Их аналоги в буддизме -- Мара, тиртхики/иноверцы и преступники. : )

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Их аналоги в буддизме -- Мара, тиртхики/иноверцы и преступники. : )


Уважаемый Shus давал ссылку на апологетический текст в пользу шактизма. 
На том же сайте есть статья про Калика-пурану: http://www.mahadevi.ru/kp2.htm
Фрагмент перевода этой Пураны: http://illusiy.net/index.php?topic=1...16884#msg16884
Если текст понимался буквально (современный комментарий: это метафора войны), то лучше было не дружить.

----------


## Нико

> А остальные живые существа? А диавол, "кощунники" и прочие "нечестивые и проклятые"?


Вон они вроде нет)))), если рассматривать именно христианскую доктрину.

----------


## Германн

> Почему такой акцент на древность?


В принципе, индийские источники проблематичны с т.зр. хронологии. Индийцы не датировали рукописи, в отличие от китайцев и арабов. Поэтому, первые шаги Ваджраяны в Китае имеют значение доказательства. Мандала строилась уже в 5-м веке, с подачи индийских монахов. А вот индуистский тантризм мог сложиться и в 10 веке. Данных о его древней истории, способных конкурировать с китайскими по строгости, не существует. Есть фрагментарные данные о фольклорных демоницах и о женских божествах, о примитивных практиках, не сложенных в единую систему. Ваджраяна же не примитивна, и это система.

http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
"Индийский ученый П.Ч. Багчи предлагает оригинальную концепцию генезиса литературы тантры. Первой ступенью были тексты агам, создававшиеся, на его взгляд, в течение первых веков н.э., за ними последовали ямалы (VI-IX вв.), и уже после них сформировались тантры [Bagchi, 1953, p. 214 ff] [35]. Религия агам развивалась по двум направлениям - экзотерическому и эзотерическому; первое привело к становлению чистого шиваизма, поздние тексты которого уже не называются тантрами, а второе привело к образованию шактистского тантризма через стадию ямал [Bagchi, 1953, p. 219]. По всей вероятности, под "чистым" шиваизмом П.Ч. Багчи подразумевает школу шайва-сиддханта, расцвет которой относится к XII-XIII вв. в Тамилнаде благодаря усилиям выдающегося мыслителя Мейкандадева (или Мейкандара), автора трактата "Шиваджнянабодха".

----------


## Германн

> Ну, хоть как то он может повлиять, ну хотя бы, как земледельческая практика на герб СССР? Ведь снопы и там и там, это ж научно доказано.


Конечно. Но это уже не влияние, а абсорбция, включение в систему внешних, подчинённых ей элементов. Невозможно представить, чтобы из деревенской магии, из архаичных неарийских культов ВНЕЗАПНО развилось тантрическое созерцание пустоты. Но именно так и размышляют некоторые гуманитарии. Якобы, в Древней Индии был прото-тантрический субстрат, самостоятельная система (принципиально неопровержимое, т.е. ненаучное, утверждение) - а потом древнеиндийские "масоны" от тру-тантры внедрили её в индуизм и буддизм. Выходит, тантрическая система имеет самостоятельное (не буддийское, не индуистское) происхождение. А если так, то созерцание шуньяты, на котором завязана вся Ваджраяна, созрело где-то вне буддизма. Кто бы сомневался.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> . Выходит, тантрическая система имеет самостоятельное (не буддийское, не индуистское) происхождение, а её принадлежность буддизму или индуизму имеет привходящий, второстепенный характер. А если так, то созерцание шуньяты, на котором завязана Ваджраяна, созрело где-то вне буддизма. Кто бы сомневался.


Вы как-то торопитесь с выводами. Мой совет: меньше думать про индуизм, и больше -- про святую Дхарму Будды и про комментарии к ней учителей Наланды. Тогда будет щастье. )

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.01.2013), Сергей Хос (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мне кажется, что скорее сострадание - следствие понимания пустоты (пусть и не полного), чем наоборот.


Согласен с Вами в том, что познание пустоты порождает сострадание. Если нет сострадания, то пустота не познана.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Достоверно неизвестно, что именно было более простым.


Так может и «протоиндуистские культы» были намного сложнее буддийского воззрения  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Согласен с Вами в том, что познание пустоты порождает сострадание. Если нет сострадания, то пустота не познана.


А как же архаты тхеравады?

----------


## Германн

> А как же архаты тхеравады?


Архаты Тхеравады соответствуют шестой, высшей категории Архатов по Васубандху - "неколебимым". 
Архаты обладают состраданием (чему учат и в тибетских школах); только сострадание заставляет Архатов продолжать жить, наставляя монахов.

----------


## Нико

> Архаты Тхеравады соответствуют шестой, высшей категории Архатов по Васубандху - "неколебимым". 
> Архаты обладают состраданием (чему учат и в тибетских школах); только сострадание заставляет Архатов продолжать жить, наставляя монахов.


Это момент мне немножко непонятен. Потому как архаты вполне себе уходят в блаженство собственного покоя.

----------


## Германн

> Это момент мне немножко непонятен. Потому как архаты вполне себе уходят в блаженство собственного покоя.


Если кроме пустоты скандх напрямую постигается пустота дхарм, соответствующее сострадание (махакаруна Бодхисаттв и Будд) ещё сильней.

----------


## Германн

Возвращаясь к теме топика.



> Теперь, думаю, стоит поговорить о том, какую роль, на мой взгляд, истории о «бодхисаттве Иисусе» могут сыграть в совершении отказа от Прибежища.
> Очевидно, что согласие с воззрениями тиртиков возникает не беспричинно, а в силу определенных причин и условий. К таким причинам и условиям, по моему мнению, можно отнести:
> 1. Условие - нахождение в обществе иноверцев, знакомство с их доктринами. Само по себе данное условие не приведет к отказу от Дхармы, если нет следующих причин:
> 2. Недостаточное понимание достоинств святой Дхармы и ее отличия от внешних учений.
> 3. Отношение к внешним учениям, т.е к не-Дхарме, как ко святой Дхарме, вера в то, что следование внешним учениям приведет к цели-для-себя и цели-для-других.
> 
> Большинство отечественных буддистов с условием ничего поделать не может, ведь не бросать же  дом, семью и работу из-за того, что в родном городе много церквей, а большинство коллег считают себя православными?


Нахождение в обществе иноверцев связано не с христианским окружением, а с индуистами в Дхарма-центрах (если не брать Буртию, Калмыкию и Туву). Православные на вангах не присутствуют, но каждый десятый на ретрите - это индуист, заинтересованный в тантрических техниках без Прибежища и Бодхичитты. Если сравнивать индуистский тантризм и адвайту с православием в аспекте сострадания, христианство ближе к Дхарме. А сходство между буддизмом и индуизмом внешнее, формальное (закономерный результат заимствований). Христианская культивация сострадания ближе подводит к Пути.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> В принципе, индийские источники проблематичны с т.зр. хронологии. Индийцы не датировали рукописи, в отличие от китайцев и арабов. Поэтому, первые шаги Ваджраяны в Китае имеют значение доказательства. Мандала строилась уже в 5-м веке, с подачи индийских монахов. А вот индуистский тантризм мог сложиться и в 10 веке. Данных о его древней истории, способных конкурировать с китайскими по строгости, не существует. Есть фрагментарные данные о фольклорных демоницах и о женских божествах, о примитивных практиках, не сложенных в единую систему. Ваджраяна же не примитивна, и это система.
> 
> http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
> "Индийский ученый П.Ч. Багчи предлагает оригинальную концепцию генезиса литературы тантры. Первой ступенью были тексты агам, создававшиеся, на его взгляд, в течение первых веков н.э., за ними последовали ямалы (VI-IX вв.), и уже после них сформировались тантры [Bagchi, 1953, p. 214 ff] [35]. Религия агам развивалась по двум направлениям - экзотерическому и эзотерическому; первое привело к становлению чистого шиваизма, поздние тексты которого уже не называются тантрами, а второе привело к образованию шактистского тантризма через стадию ямал [Bagchi, 1953, p. 219]. По всей вероятности, под "чистым" шиваизмом П.Ч. Багчи подразумевает школу шайва-сиддханта, расцвет которой относится к XII-XIII вв. в Тамилнаде благодаря усилиям выдающегося мыслителя Мейкандадева (или Мейкандара), автора трактата "Шиваджнянабодха".


Спасибо, но, пока неясно, зачем У ВАС такой акцент на древность. Например, вы пишете- Гухьясамаджа- древнейшая а. тантра. Допустим это так, что дальше?

----------


## Германн

> Спасибо, но, пока неясно, зачем У ВАС такой акцент на древность. Например, вы пишете- Гухьясамаджа- древнейшая а. тантра. Допустим это так, что дальше?


Просто хочу обратить внимание на тот факт, что многие гуманитарии *некритично* разделяют веру шактов в единый тантризм (который, конечно, шактистский). Это религиозная догма, а не научная теория. Первичность буддийского тантризма, как системы, хорошо подкреплена. Первичность индуистского тантризма строго не подкреплена (можно предполагать её формирование даже в 10-м веке: я цитировал учёного), но *некритично* принимается на веру. Можно понять индусов, для них это естественная ангажированность. Можно понять практиков индуистской тантры их числа востоковедов. Но на аргументы тоже следует смотреть. Чем подкрепляется большая древность индуистской тантрической системы? Встречаемостью в прошлом разрозненных элементов тантризма. Но элемент - это ещё не система. Если в Древнем Риме знали шестерни, это не значит, что в те годы уже сконструировали из них механические часы. Сначала нужно найти систему, объединяющую элементы. Буддийская тантра, как система, зафиксирована в древних китайских и тибетских источниках (которые датированы) - в то время, когда о древней индуистской тантре косвенные (т.е. очень спорные) данные. 
Да, можно *верить*, что она первична, шакты так и делают. Только наука здесь при чём?

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Только наука здесь при чём?


Наука как раз совершенно не при чём. Науке этого не понять.

----------


## Германн

> Наука как раз совершенно не при чём. Науке этого не понять.


Однако, примерно 1/10 часть людей на ретритах считает востоковедение (гуманитарную дисциплину, не всегда дотягивающую до критериев научности) за источник духовной Истины. Труды востоковедов воспринимаются как шастры, авторитетные разъяснения Дхармы - а сами востоковеды, соответственно, как Арья Сангха, объект Прибежища. Это уже форма нетрадиционной религиозности, с обожествлением науки, а не буддизм. Если за основу берётся воззрение индуизма, то получается какой-то кафедральный индуизм. Если Прибежище и Бодхичитта отбрасываются как ненужный балласт, и практикуются голые техники, получается оккультизм. Каждый десятый человек на ванге - индуист, либо нерелигиозный оккультист. Он может быть даже материалистом, гоняясь за мирскими сиддхами, изобретая новые формы досуга, и т.д.

Такое внешнее учение гораздо актуальней православия.

----------


## Нико

> Однако, примерно 1/10 часть людей на ретритах считает востоковедение (гуманитарную дисциплину, не всегда дотягивающую до критериев научности) за источник Истины. Труды востоковедов воспринимаются как шастры, авторитетные разъяснения Дхармы - а сами востоковеды, соответственно, как Арья Сангха, объект Прибежища. Это уже форма нетрадиционной религиозности, а не буддизм. Если за основу берётся воззрение индуизма, то получается индуизм. Если Прибежище и Бодхичитта отбрасываются как ненужный балласт, и практикуются голые техники, получается оккультизм. Каждый десятый человек на ванге - индуист, либо даже нерелигиозный оккультист. Он может быть и материалистом, гоняясь за мирскими сиддхами, изобретая новые формы досуга, и т.д.


Извините, но я не считаю востоковедение источником истины. Это просто домыслы. Может быть, иногда корректные, но далеко не всегда. И никакая это на Арья Сангха. С таким же успехом можно считать участников БФ Арья Сангхой.

----------


## Германн

> Извините, но я не считаю востоковедение источником истины. Это просто домыслы. Может быть, иногда корректные, но далеко не всегда. И никакая это на Арья Сангха. С таким же успехом можно считать участников БФ Арья Сангхой.


Так речь и не про Вас. Про ситуацию в буддийском сообществе вне традиционных республик РФ.

----------

Lungrig (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так речь и не про Вас. Про ситуацию в буддийском сообществе вне традиционных республик РФ.


Да я и не про себя, как бы. А ситуация в буддийском сообществе вне традиционных республик РФ мне тоже неплохо известна.

----------


## Германн

> Да я и не про себя, как бы. А ситуация в буддийском сообществе вне традиционных республик РФ мне тоже неплохо известна.


Если по теме топика: о выборе отношения к внешним учениям. Какое отношение Вы к этим людям выбрали? У меня получился такой вариант. Если индуист, или другой внешний, использует элементы буддийской тантры, приходит на ванги - считаю его иноверцем; предполагаю, что он получил благословение; могу с ним дружить. Предупреждаю, конечно, что это неправильно и опасно (надеюсь, что его "кривая выведет"). Если же первоначальный буддист вдруг получает дикшу, смешивает Дхарму с шактизмом, считаю его нарушителем обетов Ваджраяны (пока не раскается); дружить не могу; но если ему нужна помощь, общения не избегаю. 

А Вы?

----------


## Нико

> Если по теме топика: о выборе отношения к внешним учениям. Какое отношение Вы к этим людям выбрали? У меня получился такой вариант. Если индуист, или другой внешний, использует элементы буддийской тантры, приходит на ванги - считаю его иноверцем; предполагаю, что он получил благословение; могу с ним дружить. Если же первоначальный буддист вдруг получает дикшу, смешивает Дхарму с шактизмом, считаю его нарушителем обетов Ваджраяны (пока не раскается); дружить не могу; но если ему нужна помощь, общения не избегаю. 
> 
> А Вы?


Я вообще не избегаю ни с кем общения. Но и не назязываю никому своё.

----------


## Германн

> Я вообще не избегаю ни с кем общения.


Даже с героиновыми наркоманами? Даже с демонопоклонниками, с хаоситами?

----------


## Dron

> Если в Древнем Риме знали шестерни, это не значит, что в те годы уже сконструировали из них механические часы.


Т.е. возможное заимствование буддизмом отдельных полезных шестеренок вы не исключаете?

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. возможное заимствование буддизмом отдельных полезных шестеренок вы не исключаете?


Пользу шестерёнкам даёт система, в которую они включены. Здесь некорректно расширять пример. Шестерёнка - уже само по себе изобретение. Хождение с черепом; жизнь на кладбище и питание отбросами; какой-то мантрический слог; подношение вина и мяса; женский образ какого-либо божества - всё это не изобретения. Это нейтральные вещи, из культурно-исторического, бытового контекста, как обиходный язык, алфавит, стиль одежды и т.д. Тантризм сразу же возникает как *система, расширяющая метод созерцания пустоты*. Учение о пустоте нельзя найти в отдельных элементах. Как нельзя найти картину, произведение искусства, в тюбиках с краской - как нельзя найти балет в человеческих телах, как таковых.

----------


## Dron

> Пользу шестерёнкам даёт система, в которую они включены. Здесь некорректно расширять пример. Шестерёнка - уже само по себе изобретение.


Пусть такой шестеренкой будет шаматха. Никакому часовщику она не помешает, чем бы он не занимался. Была до буддизма, затем была встроена. Вот такая полезная шестеренка.

+почему вы считаете, что без Бодхичитты нет Освобождения?

----------


## Германн

> Пусть такой шестеренкой будет шаматха. Никакому часовщику она не помешает, чем бы он не занимался. Была до буддизма, затем была встроена. Вот такая полезная шестеренка.


Это да. Только не нужно расширять до рассуждений типа "если земля мокрая, шёл дождь" (землю могли полить водой из шланга). Нельзя сказать, что "если есть шаматха, значит уже была Дхарма" (не обязательно). Если в палеолите были женские божества, это не значит, что с того времени существует тантризм ("прото-тантрический  субстрат"). Гуманитарии обычно путают условия с причинами.

----------


## Dron

> Если в палеолите были женские божества, это не значит, что с того времени существует тантризм ("прото-тантрический  субстрат").


 Или, что не существует, верно? Дождь же мог и пойти?

----------

Tong Po (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Или, что не существует, верно? Дождь же мог и пойти?


Предмет веры. Конечно, нельзя логически исключить существование первоначальных масонов-тантристов, которые потом внедрили тантризм в буддизм и индуизм. Буддист, однако (по определению) в это не верит. Если же говорить о науке, то чем подкрепляется такая теория, и как её можно опровергнуть? Никак не опровергается - это не научная теория.

----------


## Германн

"Прото-тантрический субстрат" научно ничего не объясняет, потому что объясняет всё. Научная теория должна накладывать ограничения, запрещать что-то. "Прото-тантрический субстрат" не запрещает ничего. Поэтому, что бы ни было найдено, это не станет нарушением запрета, опровержением теории. Как и с любой религиозной верой. Кафедральный шактизм - не наука.

----------


## Dron

> Предмет веры.


Как и обратное. Логикой не установить. Глазами не увидеть. Т.е. первые два вида верного познания отпадают. И тогда принимаем познание на основе авторитетного свидетельства(буддийского,индуистского). Или (чего уж тут стесняться, своего))))

----------

Tong Po (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Как и обратное. Логикой не установить. Глазами не увидеть. Т.е. первые два вида верного познания отпадают. И тогда принимаем познание на основе авторитетного свидетельства(буддийского,индуистского). Или (чего уж тут стесняться, своего))))


А в чём проблема? Конечно, буддист, субъективно установив совершенство Учения о шуньяте, и объективно обнаружив отсутствие пустоты пустоты в других учениях, верит что совершенное Учение дал совершенный Будда. Поскольку Ваджраяна расширяет метод созерцания пустоты, это тоже Учение Будды. Такая вера. Что же касается науки, первичность буддийской тантрической системы лучше подкреплена: китайские и тибетские переводы привязаны к хронологии, индийские тексты датировать проблематично.

----------


## Dron

Ни в чем, резюмировал.

----------


## Германн

> Ни в чем, резюмировал.


Тогда согласен с Вами. Буддистам нечего стесняться. Тем же, кто не видит разницы между буддизмом и индуизмом, нужно погуглить такой текст шактов, как RudhirAdhyAya - и когда Шанкара призывал заливать уши шудрам расплавленным свинцом. Изучить современные комментарии и решить для себя, насколько они убедительны, готов ли он принять историю вероучения. Лично я предпочёл бы православие или славянское язычество, будучи русским.

----------


## Dron

> Лично я предпочёл бы православие или славянское язычество, будучи русским.


))))))))))))))) Русским идеалистом, видимо?)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я бы призывал всегда отличать слова от дел. На словах многие буддисты, индуисты, христиане. Дела же на практике идут в разрез с проповедуемыми учениями...

----------

Тао (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> ))))))))))))))) Русским идеалистом, видимо?)


Не совсем. Я в курсе дневниковых записей ибн Фадлана или советов Иосифа Волоцкого (как и обстоятельств приглашения в Тибет Атиши). Вопрос личного выбора. Лично я не стал бы торопиться становиться индуистом, чему есть конкретные, обдуманные в своё время причины. Вопрос личного выбора. Просто полезно знать картину целиком, прежде чем взвешивать все "за" и "против".




> Я бы призывал всегда отличать слова от дел. На словах многие буддисты, индуисты, христиане. Дела же на практике идут в разрез с проповедуемыми учениями...


Здесь было про учение - точнее, про историю доктрин веданты и шактизма. Дела у всех примерно одинаковы, люди есть люди.

----------

Дмитрий С (06.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Не совсем. Я в курсе дневниковых записей ибн Фадлана или советов Иосифа Волоцкого (как и обстоятельств приглашения в Тибет Атиши).


Я не в курсе и не про это.
Раз в советское время выпускались балалайки, значит, было балалаечное производство. 
Так вот, в продукции этой отрасли народного хозяйства языческого примерно столько же, сколько и в родноверии.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Здесь было про учение - точнее, про историю доктрин веданты и шактизма. Дела у всех примерно одинаковы, люди есть люди.


Вы просто говорили о Шанкаре  :Smilie: . Если он действительно такое говорил, то грош цена всем его концепциям. Хотя я не уверен, что он действительно это говорил....

----------


## Германн

> Я не в курсе и не про это.
> Раз в советское время выпускались балалайки, значит, было балалаечное производство. 
> Так вот, в продукции этой отрасли народного хозяйства языческого примерно столько же, сколько и в родноверии.


Ну, зачем же так. Родноверие это не только конкретные группы, широкое романтическое движение, с изучением фольклора, ритуалов, праздников - которые вполне реальны. Многое из этого наследия отпечаталось в русском языке, в пословицах и поговорках. Что касается заговоров, это совершенно реальные тексты. И для русского, имхо, больше смысла знать русские заговоры, чем заговоры из Атхарваведы. Славянское язычество ничем не хуже индийского.

Так же и с православием. Нельзя сказать о нём что-то определённое, не ознакомившись с аскетикой Игнатия Брянчанинова. Имхо, в шиваизме/шактизме нет ничего, что по глубине и масштабности культивации сострадания можно поставить рядом. А ведь с буддийской точки зрения, нужно доброе сердце, чтоб что-то понять. Конечно, могу ошибаться, но лично на меня шиваизм/шактизм производит впечатление, скорей, оккультной практики. Там есть свои праведники (гуру, ведущие учеников в раи). Но православие, имхо, надёжней для достижения хорошего перерождения, и оно ближе к Пути. Так мне кажется.

----------

Lungrig (07.01.2013), Карло (06.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы просто говорили о Шанкаре . Если он действительно такое говорил, то грош цена всем его концепциям. Хотя я не уверен, что он действительно это говорил....


Адвайта-веданта: "Дело в том, что изучение Вед в средневековой Индии было запрещено членам низших каст под угрозой жесточайших наказаний. И вот этот-то категорический запрет и соответствующие наказания (вплоть до заливания ушей расплавленным оловом) Шанкара и поддерживает самым решительным образом (БСБ [Брахма-сутра бхашья], I 3, 34-38)." _В.С. Костюченко, "Классическая веданта и неоведантизм". М., Мысль: 1983, стр. 111._

У шактов не так: «Шакты, которые являются брахманами, кшатриями, вайшьями или шудрами, — все считаются брахманами» (Нила-тантра 18. 3). «Глупец, ученый или брахман, кшатрий, вайшья, шудра или чандала, — все шакты равны между собой» (21.33-34). Там некогда было другое: 
http://www.mahadevi.ru/kp2.htm
http://illusiy.net/index.php?topic=1...16884#msg16884

----------


## Tong Po

> Адвайта-веданта: "Дело в том, что изучение Вед в средневековой Индии было запрещено членам низших каст под угрозой жесточайших наказаний. И вот этот-то категорический запрет и соответствующие наказания (вплоть до заливания ушей расплавленным оловом) Шанкара и поддерживает самым решительным образом (БСБ [Брахма-сутра бхашья], I 3, 34-38)." _В.С. Костюченко, "Классическая веданта и неоведантизм". М., Мысль: 1983, стр. 111._
> 
> У шактов не так: «Шакты, которые являются брахманами, кшатриями, вайшьями или шудрами, — все считаются брахманами» (Нила-тантра 18. 3). «Глупец, ученый или брахман, кшатрий, вайшья, шудра или чандала, — все шакты равны между собой» (21.33-34). Там некогда было другое: 
> http://www.mahadevi.ru/kp2.htm
> http://illusiy.net/index.php?topic=1...16884#msg16884


Хотелось бы всё же точную цитату Шанкары. То что он поддерживал варнашрамадхарму понятно, но вот про свинец - сомнительно.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, зачем же так. Родноверие это не только конкретные группы, широкое романтическое движение, с изучением фольклора, ритуалов, праздников - которые вполне реальны. Многое из этого наследия отпечаталось в русском языке, в пословицах и поговорках. Что касается заговоров, это совершенно реальные тексты. И для русского, имхо, больше смысла знать русские заговоры, чем заговоры из Атхарваведы. Славянское язычество ничем не хуже индийского.


По параметру существования- несравнимо хуже, ибо нет его, родного) Остатки, которые интерпретировать можно хоть в любом из 10 направлений. Причем одновременно. В итоге - прекрасно различать язычество славян, которого больше нет и творчество на его темы, которое может и не уступать по, допустим, художественным достоинствам.
Особенно вот это произвело впечатление:


> " Родноверие это не только конкретные группы, широкое романтическое движение, с изучением фольклора, ритуалов, праздников - которые вполне реальны"


Конечно, реальны, кто спорит?)))))))





> Так же и с православием. Нельзя сказать о нём что-то определённое, не ознакомившись с аскетикой Игнатия Брянчанинова.


Можно. Пример - аскетика была и до Игнатия Брянчанинова. Или она была какой-то не такой?




> А ведь с буддийской точки зрения, нужно доброе сердце, чтоб что-то понять.


Не обязательно.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, могу ошибаться, но лично на меня шиваизм/шактизм производит впечатление, скорей, оккультной практики. Там есть свои праведники (гуру, ведущие учеников в раи). Но православие, имхо, надёжней для достижения хорошего перерождения, и оно ближе к Пути. Так мне кажется.


Так это, вы померяйте, ближе или не ближе. Кто Будда для индуистов? А для христианства?))))))

----------


## Германн

> Не обязательно.


Про доброе сердце не соглашусь. Злой человек не подготовлен к восприятию пустоты. Концептуальное постижение шуньяты сопровождается рассудочным состраданием, прямое постижение пустоты сопровождается спонтанным состраданием (Ум Будды сострадание и есть). Если в процессе практики человек не становится добрей, его практика не буддийская, и пустоту он не познал. В частности, если нет сострадания, нет и ригпа. Архаты тоже сострадательны.

----------

Тао (06.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Про доброе сердце не соглашусь. Злой человек не подготовлен к восприятию пустоты


Про него и не было речи.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Адвайта-веданта: "Дело в том, что изучение Вед в средневековой Индии было запрещено членам низших каст под угрозой жесточайших наказаний. И вот этот-то категорический запрет и соответствующие наказания (вплоть до заливания ушей расплавленным оловом) Шанкара и поддерживает самым решительным образом (БСБ [Брахма-сутра бхашья], I 3, 34-38)." _В.С. Костюченко, "Классическая веданта и неоведантизм". М., Мысль: 1983, стр. 111._
> 
> У шактов не так: «Шакты, которые являются брахманами, кшатриями, вайшьями или шудрами, — все считаются брахманами» (Нила-тантра 18. 3). «Глупец, ученый или брахман, кшатрий, вайшья, шудра или чандала, — все шакты равны между собой» (21.33-34). Там некогда было другое: 
> http://www.mahadevi.ru/kp2.htm
> http://illusiy.net/index.php?topic=1...16884#msg16884


Если так, понимание Шанкарой адвайты было лишь теоретическим. Реализованный практик так говорить не может. Но древние тексты так сильно присочиняются и искажаются, что нужны серьезные подтверждения таким словам (по поводу убийства).

----------


## Германн

> Так это, вы померяйте, ближе или не ближе. Кто Будда для индуистов? А для христианства?))))))


Для христианства Будда - заблуждавшийся человек, возможно, помилованный Господом; для индуизма Будда - эманация Бога. Но христиане не приходят в Дхарма-центры, и не посещают ванги. А каждый десятый практик Ваджраяны индуист, на самом деле. Не то чтоб это страшно (разве что для них самих), но просто факт. Буддист не станет ставить в один ряд шактизм и Ваджраяну, по определению. Если шакты считают Будду Богом, это не значит, что их понимание Учения законченное, полноценное - а не мирская колесница, подводящая к Пути, как и любое внешнее учение (девятая колесница). Казалось бы, такая вещь, общепринятая - Прибежище и Бодхичитта. А вот нет. Каждый десятый полагает, что "Ваджраяна скована буддизмом". И с каждым годом таких практиков становится всё больше. 

Я не верю, что Дхарма приживётся на Западе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Для христианства Будда - заблуждавшийся человек, возможно, помилованный Господом; для индуизма Будда - эманация Бога. Но христиане не приходят в Дхарма-центры, и не посещают ванги. А каждый десятый практик Ваджраяны индуист, на самом деле. Не то чтоб это страшно (разве что для них самих), но просто факт. Буддист не станет ставить в один ряд шактизм и Ваджраяну, по определению. Если шакты считают Будду Богом, это не значит, что их понимание Учения законченное, полноценное - а не мирская колесница, подводящая к Пути, как и любое внешнее учение (девятая колесница). Казалось бы, такая вещь, общепринятая - Прибежище и Бодхичитта. А вот нет. Каждый десятый полагает, что "Ваджраяна скована буддизмом". И с каждым годом таких практиков становится всё больше. 
> 
> Я не верю, что Дхарма приживётся на Западе.


Поверьте, большинству реальных индийских шактов сугубо фиолетово кем был Будда и был ли Он вообще. 

Дхарма уже прижилась на Западе.

----------


## Dron

> Для христианства Будда - заблуждавшийся человек, возможно, помилованный Господом; для индуизма Будда - эманация Бога.


Ну вот, померяли. Будда немного поближе индуизму будет.



> Но христиане не приходят в Дхарма-центры, и не посещают ванги.


У вас видеокамеры в каждом Д. центре?



> А каждый десятый практик Ваджраяны индуист, на самом деле.


У вас видеокамеры в мозгах каждого практика Ваджраяны?



> Не то чтоб это страшно (разве что для них самих), но просто факт.


Сейчас ночь перед "Рождеством", вот это - факт. А про то, что выпишете- не знаю, нет у меня таких камер.



> Буддист не станет ставить в один ряд шактизм и Ваджраяну, по определению.


По всем параметрам сразу? Нет. По отдельным - станет, если необходимо будет.





> Я не верю, что Дхарма приживётся на Западе.


Забейте

----------


## Германн

> Дхарма уже прижилась на Западе.


Считаю, что эпоха упадка Дхармы - эпоха именно упадка, а не торжества Учения (что будет только при Майтрейе, и уже без тантры). Падмасамбхава предсказывал, что: "Учения Сутры и Мантры придут в упадок, и, хотя *будет казаться, что вот-вот наступит новый расцвет*, достижения будут очень редки". http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20785

----------


## Tong Po

> Считаю, что эпоха упадка Дхармы - эпоха именно упадка, а не торжества Учения (что будет только при Майтрейе, и уже без тантры).


А с чего Вы взяли, что сейчас именно эпохе упадка Дхармы? И с чего Вы взяли, что "период расцвета" будет без тантры?

----------


## Gakusei

Очередной раз возвращаясь к теме  :Smilie: 

Есть четыре отношения ко внешним учениям:
1) все внешние учения претендуют на то же, что и Дхарма, но все они ложны;
2) все внешние учения претендуют на то же, что и Дхарма, но некоторые из них частично истинны (способны давать какие-то промежуточные эффекты);
3) внешние учения НЕ претендуют на то же, что и Дхарма, а потому могут быть истинными в своей области.

Я выбираю последний вариант. При этом внешние учения, работая совсем в другом направлении, могут случайным (привходящим) образом, т.е. как бы и нехотя, давать какие-то промежуточные эффекты с точки зрения Дхармы.

Затрагивая больную для Германна тему: можно быть одновременно индуистом и буддистом. Таких примеров немало в наши дни, например в Непале. Они не смешивают эти два учения, не строят индусо-буддийских храмов, а ходят и в индусские храмы, и в буддийские. Надо только понимать и помнить, что, несмотря на зашкаливающую порой омонимичность этих учений, они ориентированы и претендуют на совершенно разные конечные цели.

----------


## Нико

> Даже с героиновыми наркоманами? Даже с демонопоклонниками, с хаоситами?


Такие пока не попадались)

----------


## Dron

> Поверьте, большинству реальных индийских шактов сугубо фиолетово кем был Будда и был ли Он вообще.


Еще один участник с камерами

----------


## Германн

> Затрагивая больную для Германна тему: можно быть одновременно индуистом и буддистом. Таких примеров немало в наши дни, например в Непале. Они не смешивают эти два учения,


Они не смешивают. У нас совсем другая ситуация. Для меня тоже нет проблем поставить за покойного деда (он было крещён) свечу в православном храме. Предупреждаю, что в Бога не верю - и интересуюсь у служителей, корректно ли такое поведение. Если вдруг дед переродился претой, и сохранил обрывки памяти, это может его обрадовать. Конечно, после этого (вне храма, чтобы никого не оскорбить) читаю мантры и т.д.

----------


## Германн

> 2) все внешние учения претендуют на то же, что и Дхарма, но некоторые из них частично истинны (способны давать какие-то промежуточные эффекты)


Мне ближе этот вариант. Все религиозные учения претендуют принести человеку предельное благо вне рамок одной этой жизни. Подлинным благом, однако, является Освобождение и Пробуждение - где работает только Дхарма. Но достичь благих перерождений, с хорошими условиями для прихода к Прибежищу и практики, другие религии могут помочь.

----------


## Lungrig

> Я не верю, что Дхарма приживётся на Западе.


Для этого нужны еще политико-экономические запросы в обществах. В Российском обществе в принципе неплохой политический запрос для развития буддизма в 3х традиционных республиках - на нынешней волне политического развития, где сделана ставка на традиционные религии. 
В Европе и Штатах вряд ли нужна какая-либо иная идеология, нежели есть сейчас - демократия и права человека. Поэтому там перспективы развития Дхармы более туманны.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Для христианства Будда - заблуждавшийся человек, возможно, помилованный Господом; .


Или святой, если поверить в то, что житие "святого Иосафата/Иоасафа Царевича Индийского" является плагиатом с жизнеописания Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Dron

> Для меня тоже нет проблем поставить за покойного деда (он было крещён) свечу в православном храме. Предупреждаю, что в Бога не верю - и интересуюсь у служителей, корректно ли такое поведение.


Каждый раз интересуетесь? У разных служителей, или все у тех же?

----------


## Германн

> Каждый раз интересуетесь? У разных служителей, или все у тех же?


Это не регулярная практика, вопрос конкретной ситуации. У меня нет ни малейших сомнений в Учении. Понимаю, нельзя так поступать с т.зр. Крия-тантры (у меня нет её обетов; но может быть, я ошибался). Пример был приведён для равновесия.

----------


## Dron

> Это не регулярная практика, вопрос конкретной ситуации. У меня нет ни малейших сомнений в Учении. Понимаю, нельзя так поступать с т.зр. Крия-тантры (у меня нет её обетов; но может быть, я ошибался). Пример был приведён для равновесия.


Вы уже разобрались, кто за кого свечку ставит, при таком подходе- вы, буддист, за мертвого деда, или мертвый дед, вашими руками?

----------


## Германн

> Вы уже разобрались, кто за кого свечку ставит, при таком подходе- вы, буддист, за мертвого деда, или мертвый дед, вашими руками?


Ну я уже сказал. Он был крещён, и, как мне показалось, был бы рад поставить свечку в храме с мироточащей иконой. Вдруг он переродился претой (это не исключено), и всё ещё привязан к местам прежней жизни, к обрывкам воспоминаний (такое бывает). Вреда ведь никому не будет, если что не так. А свечку я поставил, никого не обманув, и не  оскорбив чужую веру. После чего, прочитал молитвы-благопожелания и мантры. Думаю, это нормально, если почему-то вспомнился покойный. Так и непальские буддисты: я их понимаю.

----------


## Dron

> Ну я уже сказал. Он был крещён, и, как мне показалось, был бы рад поставить свечку в храме с мироточащей иконой. Вдруг он переродился претой (это не исключено), и всё ещё привязан к местам прежней жизни, к обрывкам воспоминаний (такое бывает). Вреда ведь никому не будет, если это не так.


Может, просто визуализировать?

----------


## Германн

> Может, просто визуализировать?


Как-то всё слишком сложно. У меня возникла мысль, проверил нет ли никому вреда, исполнил. Воззрения я точно не терял. Так и непальские буддисты: могут находить причины для участия в брахманских ритуалах, не входя в противоречие с Прибежищем. Не считаю православие путём к Освобождению и Пробуждению. В отличие от индуистов на ретритах, не приравниваю Дхарму к внешнему учению, не интерпретирую практику в категориях последнего.
Не потому, что ах, какой хороший. Наверное, мне больше повезло.

----------


## Dron

+ бонус: не будете, ненароком, троллить христианских служителей умопомрачающими рассказами.

----------


## Dron

> Как-то всё слишком сложно. У меня возникла мысль, проверил нет ли никому вреда, исполнил.


Да все легко. С Дхармой вы определились, в том плане, что она важней внешних учений. Осталось определиться с дедом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хотелось бы всё же точную цитату Шанкары. То что он поддерживал варнашрамадхарму понятно, но вот про свинец - сомнительно.


http://www.bharatadesam.com/spiritua...kara_34107.php



> The Sûdras are not qualified for that reason also that Smriti prohibits their hearing the Veda, their studying the Veda, and their understanding and performing Vedic matters. The prohibition of hearing the Veda is conveyed by the following passages:* 'The ears of him who hears the Veda are to be filled with (molten) lead and lac,*'


Шанкара цитирует манавадхарму.
А у нас, кста, позволяют получить корочки высшего образования любым идиотам.

----------

Германн (07.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Еще один участник с камерами


Да, а Вам что, завидно? Хотите продам парочку?

----------


## Tong Po

> http://www.bharatadesam.com/spiritua...kara_34107.php
> 
> Шанкара цитирует манавадхарму.
> А у нас, кста, позволяют получить корочки высшего образования любым идиотам.


Ну, то есть Шанкара просто цитируетто, что написано. Не его, значит, слова. Он, собственно, согласен именно с тем, что шудрам не следует изучать Веды, а именно расплавленнй свинец не комментирует никак - просто цитирует пассаж. Однако ниже он пишет:

"...From those Sûdras, however, who, like Vidura and 'the religious hunter,' acquire knowledge in consequence of the after effects of former deeds, the fruit of their knowledge cannot be withheld,
p. 229
since knowledge in all cases brings about its fruit."

----------


## Сергей Хос

Еще одно замечание по теме:

В _Сутре встречи отца и сына_ говорится:

Ради блага всех живых существ
Они проявляются в облике Индры и Брахмы;
Некоторым же они являются как демоны .
Мирским умом этого не постичь.

Итак, будды проявляются в различных аспектах: в облике Индры, демонов или Брахмы для тех людей, которые наилучшим образом могут быть обучены именно демонами или Брахмой...

_Ламрим Пабонгки_

Вот вам и внешние учителя, обучающие Истине: Индра, Брахма и даже демоны (в тексте стоит bdud = Mara).

----------

Tong Po (07.01.2013), Ондрий (07.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот вам и внешние учителя, обучающие Истине: Индра, Брахма и даже демоны (в тексте стоит bdud = Mara).


Сегодня в Сарнатхе Далай-лама сказал, комментируя Шантидеву, что и Индры, Брахмы и пр., хотя им многие поклоняются, нет бодхичитты.

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сегодня в Сарнатхе Далай-лама сказал, комментируя Шантидеву, что и Индры, Брахмы и пр., хотя им многие поклоняются, нет бодхичитты.


Остается тогда решить для себя главный вопрос: как отличить настоящего Индру (у которого нет бодхичитты) от проявления будды в облике Индры (о котором говорится в приведенной цитате).
Вероятно, "Мирским умом этого не постичь".
А раз так, то все суждения о недопустимости обучаться у "внешних учителей", будучи типичным порождением мирского ума, есть пустословие ))))

----------

Нико (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Остается тогда решить для себя главный вопрос: как отличить настоящего Индру (у которого нет бодхичитты) от проявления будды в облике Индры


И так часто он является, что эта проблема стала насущной?  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И так часто он является, что эта проблема стала насущной?


Думаю, достаточно часто, раз об этом говорится в Сутре и Пабонгка цитирует в своем ламриме.

----------


## Ондрий

> Думаю, достаточно часто, раз об этом говорится в Сутре и Пабонгка цитирует в своем ламриме.


Индру не встречал, увы. 

А цитата хорошая, да. В пику труЪ-пуристам.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Индру не встречал, увы.


А может, просто не заметили? мирским-то умом ...

----------

Ритл (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А может, просто не заметили? мирским-то умом ...


Да, конечно, Индры же с жезлами и прочей атрибутикой на улице не встречаются)

----------

Ритл (14.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А может, просто не заметили? мирским-то умом ...


Запросто. Остается надеяться, что Он меня заметил)) с его-то курсом конвертации течения времени 1 Его день к 50-ти наших (вроде как, если не путаю).

----------

Сергей Хос (07.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, конечно, Индры же с жезлами и прочей атрибутикой на улице не встречаются)


И правильно делают - полиция заберет.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да, а Вам что, завидно? Хотите продам парочку?


И у кого именно из, как вы выразились, "реальных шактов", планируете их изъять?

----------


## Dron

> Сегодня в Сарнатхе Далай-лама сказал, комментируя Шантидеву, что и Индры, Брахмы и пр., хотя им многие поклоняются, нет бодхичитты.


Вот даже спец. термин есть для таких проявлений, что-то вроде- хотя и нирманакайя, но не совсем такая, как можно было бы ожидать, и не предназначенная для демонстрации пути.
+ есть спец термин для Ринпоче, проявляющихся в других, скажем, учениях.
Такие слухи ходят.

----------


## Нико

> И правильно делают - полиция заберет.


Правда в Индии ходют. )

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Насчет Индры и прочих персонажей:



> Другими словами:  если вы поразмышляете о том,  как отличить,  что является подходящим
> объектом Прибежища, а что - нет, то захотите принять Прибежище в Будде, Учителе буддизма, 
> в его Учении и в тех,  кто живет по его Учению.  Обычные,  по-мирскому настроенные люди
> принимают Прибежище в мирских существах -  в повелителях духов, богах, нагах, демонах и
> тому подобном. Не-буддисты принимают Прибежище в Брахме, Индре и так далее, но так как
> они сами находятся в сансаре, то не являются подходящими в качестве объектов Прибежища.





> В сегодняшние дни некоторые люди говорят,  что видят бонских божеств Шенраба и Окара
> едиными с буддийским божеством Авалокитешварой.  Они утверждают: “С тем,  чтобы все
> живые существа стали учениками Будд,  многие эманации Будд и Бодхисаттв проявились в
> рядах бонпо.  Поэтому не может быть вреда в том,  чтобы следовать системе бон;  это может
> служить лишь благу.” Такие далеко заводящие утверждения являются не более чем результатом
> их большой слепоты; их ум находится под влиянием плохих склонностей, которые восходят к
> ложным взглядам.  Если бы их аргументация была удовлетворительной,  можно было бы
> заключить,  что также нет вреда в том,  чтобы подражать поведению собак и свиней.  Это
> приводило бы лишь к благу, так как, может быть, эманации Будд и Бодхисаттв имеются среди
> животных. *Къябдже Пабонгка Ринпоче "Освобождение в наших руках"*

----------

Tong Po (07.01.2013), Нико (07.01.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А может, просто не заметили? мирским-то умом ...


Ведь он проявляется в том виде,какой необходим для существ,чтобы не удивить сильно и не напугать :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Остается тогда решить для себя главный вопрос: как отличить настоящего Индру (у которого нет бодхичитты) от проявления будды в облике Индры (о котором говорится в приведенной цитате).
> Вероятно, "Мирским умом этого не постичь".
> А раз так, то все суждения о недопустимости обучаться у "внешних учителей", будучи типичным порождением мирского ума, есть пустословие ))))


Наоборот. Поскольку мирским умом этого не постичь, пустословием является утверждение о возможности обучаться у внешних учителей. Потому что мы не знаем, через кого из них, конкретно, работает метод девятой колесницы. Лучше оставить это Буддам и Бодхисаттвам, которые ведут каким-то образом часть внешних.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Если есть возможность следовать Святой Дхарме, то, имхо, излишне будет думать о возможности учиться у иноверных учителей.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2013), Германн (07.01.2013), Нико (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ведь он проявляется в том виде,какой необходим для существ,чтобы не удивить сильно и не напугать


Возможно иначе: проявляются в привычных культурных формах.

Читали Льюиса, "Последнюю битву"?
"Дитя, все, что ты отдавал Таш, ты отдавал Мне".
Вот и тут примерно что-то в этом же роде.

----------


## Германн

http://mith.ru/alb/buddhism/tg17.htm

"Обращает на себя внимание особенность иконографии Хеваджры ... Он попирает левой ногой индуистского бога-творца Брахму и его супругу Сарасвати, левой – Шиву и его супругу Кали. В своих правых руках он держит габалы с различными животными, в левых – габалы с индуистскими богами ... Чакрасамвара (“чакра” – колесо, Колесо Закона). Его праджня – краснотелая дакини Ваджраварахи – часто изображается самостоятельно. Идам попирает ногами синего четырехрукого Шиву (Бхайраву) и красную Каларатри."

Буддийский Шива (Бхайрава), Сарасвати и Кали не то же самое...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> http://mith.ru/alb/buddhism/tg17.htm
> 
> "Обращает на себя внимание особенность иконографии Хеваджры ... Он попирает левой ногой индуистского бога-творца Брахму и его супругу Сарасвати, левой – Шиву и его супругу Кали. В своих правых руках он держит габалы с различными животными, в левых – габалы с индуистскими богами ... Чакрасамвара (“чакра” – колесо, Колесо Закона). Его праджня – краснотелая дакини Ваджраварахи – часто изображается самостоятельно. Идам попирает ногами синего четырехрукого Шиву (Бхайраву) и красную Каларатри."
> 
> Буддийский Шива (Бхайрава), Сарасвати и Кали не то же самое...


Совершенно не то же самое. Чакрасамвары нет в индуизме, как и Ваджраварахи. Есть похожие ипостаси, но совершенно не в том контексте. )

----------

Германн (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Возможно иначе: проявляются в привычных культурных формах.


Однажды в перерыве на ретрите я спросил приятелей, как они думают: кого бы попирал ногами Йидам в привычных нам культурных формах, как бы это выражалось иконографически? Вопрос их глубоко шокировал. (Е.С. Далай-Лама рекомендует визуализировать мирских божеств у ног Йидама счастливыми, получающими от него благословение.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Е.С. Далай-Лама рекомендует визуализировать мирских божеств у ног Йидама счастливыми, получающими от него благословение.


И при этом считает, что

Для буддиста, который видит свою опору в Будде, встретиться с такой личностью, как Иисус Христос, чья жизнь определила духовный путь миллионов людей и избавила их от страданий, было бы высокой честью...
"Благое сердце", беседы с Далай-ламой XIV об учении Иисуса

----------

Ритл (14.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> И при этом считает, что
> 
> Для буддиста, который видит свою опору в Будде, встретиться с такой личностью, как Иисус Христос, чья жизнь определила духовный путь миллионов людей и избавила их от страданий, было бы высокой честью...
> "Благое сердце", беседы с Далай-ламой XIV об учении Иисуса


Для буддиста встретиться с личностью, которая достоверно избавила от страданий хотя бы одного человека (или не человека), уже было бы высокой честью. Верно? Или не очень?

----------

Тао (08.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Однажды в перерыве на ретрите я спросил приятелей, как они думают: кого бы попирал ногами Йидам в привычных нам культурных формах, как бы это выражалось иконографически? Вопрос их глубоко шокировал. (Е.С. Далай-Лама рекомендует визуализировать мирских божеств у ног Йидама счастливыми, получающими от него благословение.)


Кого попирает ногами Йидам? Аффективные и омраченные состояния ума? :Smilie: 

Конечно, у омрачений должен быть не слишком симпатичный аллегорческий вид :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Он попирает левой ногой индуистского бога-творца Брахму и его супругу Сарасвати, левой – Шиву и его супругу Кали.


И что дальше? Танкография тут всем прекрасно известна. Было бы не плохо многим еще знать и понимать ее смысл.

----------


## Ондрий

> Правда в Индии ходют. )


Почему только по Индии? Визы в другие страны не дают?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Почему только по Индии? Визы в другие страны не дают?


Если такой ряженый Хануман придёт в посольство за визой, вряд ли дадут. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Если такой ряженый Хануман придёт в посольство за визой, вряд ли дадут. )


Скорее местны(е)й бог(и) поляну крышую(е)т.

Хотя есть мнение, что кто во что верит - то тому и является. Иной раз навязчиво )))

----------

Нико (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И что дальше? Танкография тут всем прекрасно известна. Было бы не плохо многим еще знать и понимать ее смысл.


Процитируйте традиционный комментарий, в котором боги тиртхиков, Йидамом попираемые, символизировали бы благие качества и истинный путь, а не ошибочные воззрения и общечеловеческие омрачения. Только не нужно цитировать индуисткие комментарии про Кали, танцующую на трупе Шивы - или про практику переосмысленных божеств.

----------


## Германн

> И при этом считает, что
> 
> Для буддиста, который видит свою опору в Будде, встретиться с такой личностью, как Иисус Христос, чья жизнь определила духовный путь миллионов людей и избавила их от страданий, было бы высокой честью...
> "Благое сердце", беседы с Далай-ламой XIV об учении Иисуса


Великой честью было бы встретиться и с Матерью Терезой, Махатмой Ганди и другими праведниками. Но это не значит, что христианство или веданта ведут к Освобождению и Пробуждению.

----------


## Германн

> Кого попирает ногами Йидам? Аффективные и омраченные состояния ума?
> Конечно, у омрачений должен быть не слишком симпатичный аллегорческий вид


Омрачённые состояния ума и ошибочные воззрения. В индуистской тантре, в свою очередь, деватом иногда попираются проявления Будд, а буддизм считается искажённой версией изначального учения, сохранённого шактами. Что-то является результатом заимствований, смешения, и отпадения от Дхармы: или буддийская тантра, или индуистская. Тут уж приходится выбирать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Процитируйте традиционный комментарий, в котором боги тиртхиков, Йидамом попираемые, символизировали бы благие качества и истинный путь, а не ошибочные воззрения и общечеловеческие омрачения.


Продолжаете читать по диагонали?

Иидамы попирают именно *символы* того-то и этого, в некоем образе, а не неких _реальных_ богов, которые у вас выглядят как "плохие" (брахме вообще крепко достается - секирбашка) . Равно как иногда и попирают различных животных, шинкуют людей и т.д. *тоже* являющихся некими *символами*. Люди и животные - у вас тоже все плохие? Отвечать не обязательно, вы еще ни разу не попали в унисон диалога при обсуждении таких вопросов, старательно выписывая цитатами всем известные банальности в качестве аргументов к соборно-православной тантре имени Германа.

З.Ы. просьба не обижаться на столь фельетонский тон.

----------


## Германн

Ещё одно описание капалини (женщины-капалика) как профессионально-кастовой категории, в индуистской тантре: 

"Танцовщица, *капалини*, проститутка, прачка, парикмахерша, брахмани, шудрани, пастушка, цветочница - это восславленные 9 [типов] женщин [для пуджи]. Или же для пуджи всегда подходит искусная и умная [шакти] любой *касты* - со страстью во взгляде". Йони-тантра, 2:3-4. _Каула-тантра-санграха. Антология текстов индуистской тантры. М.: Старклайт, 2004. стр. 211._

Ношение черепа монахом Тхеравады осуждается Винаей: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21179

----------


## Германн

> Иидамы попирают именно *символы* того-то и этого, в некоем образе, а не неких _реальных_ богов, которые у вас выглядят как "плохие" (брахме вообще крепко достается - секирбашка) . Равно как иногда и попирают различных животных, людей и т.д. *тоже* являющихся некими *символами*. Люди и животные - у вас тоже все плохие? Отвечать не обязательно, вы еще ни разу не попали в унисон диалога при обсуждении таких вопросов, старательно выписывая цитатами всем известные банальности в качестве аргументов к соборно-православной тантре имени Германа.


Сиволы омрачённых состояний ума и ошибочных воззрений (индуистских), ими обусловленных. Символы того, что следует преодолеть, и от чего избавиться.

----------


## Ондрий

> Великой честью было бы встретиться и с Матерью Терезой, Махатмой Ганди и другими праведниками. Но это не значит, что христианство или веданта ведут к Освобождению и Пробуждению.


А кто и где сказал что ведет? Подготавливает - да. Для тех, кто не может идти путем буддадхармы.

Германн, простите, вы когда перестанете додумывать?

----------


## Ондрий

> Сиволы омрачённых состояний ума и ошибочных воззрений (индуистских), ими обусловленных. Символы того, что следует преодолеть, и от чего избавиться.


Ну что и требовалось доказать. Тантра имени Германа. 

Слава Ишварам, сколько бы их ни было, теперь у вас это не "плохие" индуистские боги, а уже символы. Прогресс! Или все же что-то вспомнили из объяснений? Очень надеюсь.

Вы никогда не пробовали прочесть книжки или прослушать коментарии лам, где объясняется, какие именно объекты чему именно соотвествуют? Судя по всему - нет, или так же читались/слушались по диагонали и получили занятные выводы стремительным домкратом стремящимся к православной тантре - лишбы попинать "вражеских" божеств. 

Германн, у вас пунктик такой что-ли против индуистских богов?

----------


## Германн

Что значит вражеские божества? Это божества ошибочных учений. Ошибочность проистекает из омрачений. И от этих учений, вместе с породившими их омрачениями, уходят - а не следуют им, как это делаете Вы, Вантус и Alex. Для меня вы не враги, а иноверцы. Благочестивый иноверец перерождается в раю, и в следующих жизнях может встать на Путь.




> Вы никогда не пробовали прочесть книжки или прослушать коментарии лам, где объясняется, какие именно объекты чему именно соотвествуют? Судя по всему - нет, или так же читались/слушались по диагонали и получили занятные выводы стремительным домкратом стремящимся к православной тантре - лишбы попинать "вражеских" божеств.


Процитируйте традиционный комментарий, где попираемые Йидамом фигуры индуистских божеств трактовались бы в позитином ключе: как символы того, к чему следует стремиться, и что нужно развивать буддисту.

----------


## Ондрий

> Что значит вражеские божества? Это божества ошибочных учений. Ошибочность проистекает из омрачений. И от этих учений, вместе с породившими их омрачениями, уходят - а не следуют им, как это делаете Вы, Вантус и Alex. Для меня вы не враги, а иноверцы.


На кол их, еретиков!

Увы, очередная попытка обсудить провалилась. 

Церковная рафинированная тантра подаваемая западным донаторам, в конце концов, не так уж и плоха, она избавляет от другой крайности "продвинутых хоум-тантриков и таун-йогинов" и дает шанс не свернуть себе и другим шею, но всему есть предел. Даже в этой рафинированной тантре "для домохозяек" (в хорошем значении этого) вы умудряетесь искажать смыслы, которые там открытым текстом объясняются. Вот пример с попиранием - маленький пример, а сколько искажений и додумок вы тут на БФе понаписали? Скажем, попираемый Бхайрава - это именно попираемый Гнев (и т.д. с другими объектами)! А *не* _ложные_ идеи индузима, репрезентированых иноверными богами. Даже Пема вам это написала, на минутку оставив составление пространных статей для журнала "Космополитен", выставляемых тут на предварительную рецензию  :Smilie: .

И так у вас практически по каждому пункту. 

Вы поступаете очень плохо, тенденциозно искажая Учение Будды *своими* "наработками". А от других еще и цитаты требуете, прекрасно зная, что это запрещено.

----------

Tong Po (08.01.2013), Дубинин (08.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Процитируйте традиционный комментарий, где попираемые Йидамом фигуры индуистских божеств трактовались бы в позитином ключе: как символы того, к чему следует стремиться, и что нужно развивать буддисту.


Это уже даже не смешно. No comments.

- доктор, откуда у вас такие картинки? (С)

----------


## Германн

Вот именно, Ондрий - Вы неспособны процитировать традиционный комментарий, в котором индуистские божества, попираемые Йидамом, символизируют цель буддиста или какие-то позитивные качества. Ваш с Вантусом "буддизм" не существует иначе, как индуизм. Вы иноверцы.

"Одна из интерпретаций говорит нам, что мирские божества, которые уподобляются сиденью [опоре], рады находиться даже у ног центральной фигуры. Но, согласно разъяснениям Пелманга Кончога Гьялцена, нам нужно визуализировать мирских божеств, таких как Брахма, Индра и другие, ниже, но на сиденьях, как и в Ямантака-тантре, где различные мирские божества располагаются ниже его ног. Вам не следует понимать это таким образом, что они "подавляются", находясь под ногами, и поэтому страдают. Скорее нужно считать, что они испытывают на себе заботу главного божества о них, и, таким образом, *ограждаются от неблагих деяний*. Художники, риусая тханки, должны в ряде случаев учитывать большое количество деталей, и иногда они изображают мирских божеств сидящими на лотосах ниже центрального божества. Это - неверно. Они должны быть именно под ногами центрального божества и располагаться на сиденьях. Если Ваша точка зрения заключается в том, что мирские божества испытывают на себе заботу центральной фигуры, то *это поможет Вам стать неуязвимыми для них, даже когда они пожелают причинить Вам вред*." _Е.С. Далай-Лама 14-й. "Союз блаженства и пустоты. Комментарий на практику Гуру-йоги" С.Птб, Нартанг, 2001. стр. 96-97._

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот именно, Ондрий - Вы неспособны процитировать традиционный комментарий, в котором индуистские божества, попираемые Йидамом, символизируют цель буддиста или какие-то позитивные качества.


Германн, вы хорошо себя чувствуете? В других обстоятельствах я бы послал собеседника куданить цветочки собирать, но теперь я реально обеспокоен! 

Цитата ваша вообще не тему. А сам я цитаты тут приводить не буду, у меня еще голова на месте. Для вас бесполезно, а другие и сами найдут.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но это не значит, что христианство или веданта ведут к Освобождению и Пробуждению.


Любые акты самоотречения, совершенные ради блага других существ (а не собственной выгоды) в конечном итоге ведут к Освобождению и Пробуждению, ИМХО.
Независимо от того, какие ментальные установки человек имеет в сфере метафизических абстракций.
И точно так же, если голова человека набита поз завязку буддийскими метафизическими абстракциями (типа теории пустоты или теории бодхичитты), это вовсе не значит, что он движется к Освобождению и Пробуждению.

Метафизические абстракции (так называемая "вера") - вообще очень поверхностная вещь. Карму формируют вовсе не они, а импульсы воли, побуждения.

----------

Aion (08.01.2013), Богдан Б (08.01.2013), Ритл (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И кстати, гляньте, какая любопытная фотография:





Его Святейшество Далай-лама принял участие в церемонии Гупт-Ганга в храме Шивы в Шринагаре, Индия, 17 июля 2012 года. 
Фото / Тензин Схоеджор / OHHDL
His Holiness the Dalai Lama taking part in a ceremony at the Gupt-Ganga Shiva temple in Srinagar, J&K State, India, on July 17, 2012. Photo/Tenzin Choejor/OHHDL
Святейшество Далай-лама уважает все религии, но он по-прежнему лидер тибетских буддистов, и все еще призывает к миру и не причинению вреда.

----------

Aion (08.01.2013), Tong Po (08.01.2013), Zom (08.01.2013), Германн (08.01.2013), Дубинин (08.01.2013), Ондрий (08.01.2013), Ритл (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

И в чём здесь контраргумент? Конечно, можно принимать участие в любых ритуалах (если это не уводит буддиста от Прибежища и не вредит другим) - а благочестивые иноверцы заслуживают уважения; и об иноверцах таинственным образом как-то заботятся Будды и Бодхисаттвы. Это не делает внешние учения Дхармой, а индуистских божеств в индуизме - Буддами. С индуистами можно дружить (сам так поступаю), а их учениям буддисту нельзя следовать.
Е.С. Далай-Лама не рекомендует представлять, что Йидам топчет божеств тиртхиков, и он же проводит различие между мирскими божествами и Буддами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И в чём здесь контраргумент?


Контраргумент - в предыдущем посте.
А это просто картинка. Не отвлекайтесь ))))

----------

Ондрий (08.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вы хорошо себя чувствуете? В других обстоятельствах я бы послал собеседника куданить цветочки собирать, но теперь я реально обеспокоен! Цитата ваша вообще не тему. А сам я цитаты тут приводить не буду, у меня еще голова на месте. Для вас бесполезно, а другие и сами найдут.


Не найдут. У вас с Вантусом мифическая капалика, общий для индуизма с буддизмом тантризм, которому якобы тайно учат буддийские Ламы. Ерунда всё это. Есть живой буддизм (в котором воззрение шуньяты и Бодхичитта) - и есть внешние учения, которые буддистами не практикуются как Путь, ведущий к Пробуждению. Дхарма это только исторический Буддизм и (с т.зр. части традиционных Лам) реформированный Бон. Индуизм к Дхарме не относится.

----------


## Германн

> Любые акты самоотречения, совершенные ради блага других существ (а не собственной выгоды) в конечном итоге ведут к Освобождению и Пробуждению, ИМХО.


Когда будущий Будда Шакьямуни впервые зародил Бодхичитту, он не был буддистом. Такое происходит в местах, где нет буддизма, или почему-то нет с ним связи. В других религиях, соответственно, были и есть зародившие Бодхичитту святые. Но это не делает внешние учения Дхармой. Это делает конкретного человека святым. В некоторых обстоятельствах, возможна трансформация внешего учения, превращение его в Дхарму. Но это не происходит автоматически, всегда и везде. Это редчайший случай, исключение из правил - и констатация такого исключения требует обоснований. Учение должно содержать воззрение шуньяты, с пустотой пустоты; должна развиваться Бодхичитта; реализация его учителей должна быть подтверждена великими традиционными Ламами.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> У вас с Вантусом мифическая капалика, общий для индуизма с буддизмом тантризм, которому якобы тайно учат буддийские Ламы. Ерунда всё это. Есть живой буддизм (в котором воззрение шуньяты и Бодхичитта) - и есть внешние учения, которые буддистами не практикуются как Путь, ведущий к Пробуждению. Дхарма это только исторический Буддизм и (с т.зр. части традиционных Лам) реформированный Бон. Индуизм к Дхарме не относится.


Кто и когда утверждал обратное??? Вы решительно читаете только себя. Обсуждались общие совпадающие вещи, а никак не замена одного другим. Надоело уже с вами оправдываться, если вы не можете внятно мыслить и читать, что люди пишут. 

И попрошу меня к капаликам не записывать - я атеист и тантру не практикую.




> Не найдут.


Найдут. Все кто составит себе труд читать тексты и слушать своих лам не искажая смысла.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В других религиях, соответственно, были и есть зародившие Бодхичитту святые. Но это не делает внешние учения Дхармой. Это делает конкретного человека святым.


Ну вот, это, на мой взгляд, взвешенная позиция.
Просто некоторые тут утверждают, что неправильная вера делает конкретного человека чортом-с-рогами, независимо от его поступков.
А это глупость, ИМХО.

----------

Германн (08.01.2013), Ритл (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Обсуждались общие совпадающие вещи, а никак не замена одного другим.


Обсуждалось несовпадение сущности и результата путей. Индуизм не ведёт, с буддийской точки зрения, к Пробуждению. Тантра - это не "совпадающая вещь". Есть Ваджраяна, Дхарма - а есть индуистский тантризм, внешнее учение. 




> я атеист и тантру не практикую


Какая Сарма интересная пошла.




> Найдут. Все кто составит себе труд читать тексты и слушать своих лам не искажая смысла.


Не найдут. В отличие от меня, вы не цитируете традиционные комментарии. Идея о том, что буддийский и индуистский тантризм, по сути, одно и то же учение, ведущее к одной и той же реализации - *догма шактизма*. Традиционные Ламы в такое не верят, и не учат такому.

----------


## Ондрий

> Обсуждалось несовпадение сущности и результата путей. Индуизм не ведёт, с буддийской точки зрения, к Пробуждению. Тантра - это не "совпадающая вещь". Есть Ваджраяна, Дхарма - а есть индуистский тантризм, внешнее учение.


Простите, но вы просто неуч. Вот и меня довели до таких эпитетов. ((





> Не найдут. В отличие от меня, вы не цитируете традиционные комментарии. Ничего такого в буддийской традиции нет.


В отличии от вас я стараюсь соблюдать обеты и не публиковать и не обсуждать то, о чем завал обеты молчать

----------


## Германн

Не существует тайного традиционного учения о тождестве результата Ваджраяны и внешнего учения, шактизма. Это миф из то же серии, что и учение атлантов в Тибете, известное лишь посвящённым, когда все остальные - неучи. Шакты могут учить такому. Могут даже принимать Учения у Лам, потом приспосабливая буддийские техники к индуизму. Это не делает шактов традиционными Ламами.

----------


## Германн

> В отличии от вас я стараюсь соблюдать обеты и не публиковать и не обсуждать то, о чем завал обеты молчать


Вот ещё одна посвящённая в тайны тайн (из Википедии): 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...B2%D0%BD%D0%B0

"Исследователи считают, что именно во время этого пребывания в Тибете Е. П. Блаватская начала изучать тексты, вошедшие в «Голос Безмолвия». Л. С. Клейн по этому поводу замечает, что «в Тибете она, по её словам, прошла посвящение в оккультные мистерии.» В 1927 году один из крупных современных исследователей Тибета и его философии У. И. Эванс-Венц в предисловии к своему переводу «Тибетской Книги Мертвых» писал: «Что касается эзотерического значения сорок девятого дня Бардо, то посмотрите об этом в „Тайной Доктрине“ Е. П. Блаватской (Лондон, 1888, т.1, с.238,, 411; т.2, с. 617, 628). Покойный лама Кази Дава Самдуп полагал, что несмотря на недоброжелательную критику трудов Е. П. Блаватской, у этого автора имеются бесспорные доказательства того, что она хорошо была знакома с высочайшим ламаистским учением, для чего ей потребовалось получить посвящение». Индийский буддолог Гунапала Малаласекара, основатель и президент Всемирного братства буддистов писал о Блаватской: «Не подлежит сомнению её знакомство с тибетским буддизмом, а также с эзотерическими буддийскими практиками». Японский философ и буддолог Дайсэцу Судзуки считал, что «несомненно, г-жа Блаватская каким-то образом была посвящена в более глубокие положения учения Махаяны…».

Так что более глубокие учения нужно искать у Дхиан Коганов:
http://ru.teopedia.org/hpb/%d0%94%d1...b3%d0%b0%d0%bd

----------


## Ондрий

Ваша логика прекрасна.




> *Тантра* - это не "совпадающая вещь". Есть Ваджраяна, Дхарма - а есть индуистский тантризм, внешнее учение.





> я атеист и *тантру* не практикую





> Какая Сарма интересная пошла.


Вы тоже северный писатель?




> Это миф из то же серии, что и учение атлантов в Тибете, известное лишь посвящённым, когда все остальные - неучи.


Извините, Вы не только неуч, но и упорствуете в этом. А так же пишете о чем-то своем, параллельном, не давая себе труд понять не только контексты обсуждений но и традиционные буддийские тексты. Причем тут википедия и блавацкая - пусть останется загадкой.

----------


## Германн

> Извините, Вы не только неуч, но и упорствуете в этом. А так же пишете о чем-то своем, параллельном, не давая себе труд понять не только контексты обсуждений но и традиционные буддийские тексты. Причем тут википедия и блавацкая - пусть останется загадкой.


Контекст обсуждения в том, что есть совпадения в буддийской и индуистской тантре. Символы, техники, имена Учителей, фрагменты текстов, а то и тексты целиком. Так вот все эти совпадения - имеют внешний характер, не сущностный. Воззрения принципиально различаются. Если конкретно, в индуизме нет пустоты пустоты; и нет связанной с воззрением шуньяты Бодхичитты. (Совпадения есть результат заимствований.)

Представление о том, что Ваджраяна один путь, а индуистский тантризм другой - но пункт назначения у них одинаковый, Нирвана-Мокша - индуистский религиозный догмат. В это действительно веруют многие шакты, индуистские садху обучают этому своих учеников. Говорят, что не нужно отказываться от Прибежища, потому что результат-то у Ваджраяны и индуистского тантризма один. Это вероучение другой религии, не буддизма. И следовать шактизму, как Дхарме, отказ от Прибежища, что бы там ни писали некоторые учёные о едином "прото-тантризме".

Вы неспособны процитировать здесь ни один традиционный комментарий, который бы подтвердил, что Ламы учат именно такому пониманию. Что объясняете обетами и тайностью учения. Так и Е.П. Блаватская, провозглашала себя тайной посвящённой (что и некоторые буддологи признали), приписывая буддизму посторонние доктрины. Вы занимаетесь тем же самым.

----------

Lungrig (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Индуистский тантризм (в отличие от Ваджраяны) не ведёт к Пробуждению. Индуизм (в отличие от буддизма) - не Дхарма. Вы согласны с этим, Ондрий?
Если согласны - нам действительно не о чем спорить.

----------


## Shus

> Контекст обсуждения в том, что есть совпадения в буддийской и индуистской тантре. Символы, техники, имена Учителей, фрагменты текстов, а то и тексты целиком.... 
> Представление о том, что Ваджраяна один путь, а индуистский тантризм другой - но пункт назначения у них одинаковый, Нирвана-Мокша - индуистский религиозный догмат. 
> В это действительно веруют многие шакты, индуистские садху обучают этому своих учеников. Говорят, что не нужно отказываться от Прибежища, потому что результат-то у Ваджраяны и индуистского тантризма один.....


А мужики-то и не знают... (с)  :Smilie: 

Вот очень коротенько и обобщенно про два тантризма, но в принципе нормально (и библиография пристойная): 
Жиртуева Н.С. «Тантризм в контексте теории мистического опыта просветления»

--------------------------------------------------------------
Кстати, почитайте "Ким" Р. Киплинга. Прекрасная книга, одна из моих любимых.
Там тибетский лама ищет исток мистической реки, путешествуя по индо-гангской равнине. Очень хороши показана религиозная обстановка и взаимоотношение разных религий.

----------

Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Некоторые думают, что тантризм (А) в соединении с буддизмом (Б) должен вести к пробуждению быстрее, чем буддизм-без-тантризма. Мне слегка удивительно, почему А сам по себе не ведёт, зато очень способствует Б. Катализатор прям какой-то.

----------

Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вот очень коротенько и обобщенно про два тантризма, но в принципе нормально (и библиография пристойная): 
> Жиртуева Н.С. «Тантризм в контексте теории мистического опыта просветления»


Идея всеобщей, одной на всех, духовной субстанции традиционно опровергается так: Пробуждение Шакьямуни уже распространилось бы на всех, если бы она существовала. (Это традиционный аргумент, классический в Тибете.) Периодически, теистическая трактовка возникала. Но традиционно отвергалась. Всеобщая, единая на всех субстанция не характерна для тибетского буддизма в целом, не является доктринальным ядром Ваджраяны (это ересь) - в отличие от индуизма (где ересь отрицание такой субстанции).

----------


## Ондрий

> Индуистский тантризм (в отличие от Ваджраяны) не ведёт к Пробуждению. Индуизм (в отличие от буддизма) - не Дхарма. Вы согласны с этим, Ондрий?


Если под Дхармой понимать именно Дхарму Будды - то это вопрос вообще-то риторический. Дхарма Будд отличается от Дхармы индуистов. А вот чем именно различается и где там какие совпадения, а они имеются и много - это и есть предмет лично *моего* интереса. Академического или практического, это мое дело. 

Цитаты я вам приводить не буду, не пытайтесь меня поддеть сравнением с блавацкой. Уверять, что я немного знаю предмет - тоже не стану, бестолку же.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Некоторые думают, что тантризм (А) в соединении с буддизмом (Б) должен вести к пробуждению быстрее, чем буддизм-без-тантризма. Мне слегка удивительно, почему А сам по себе не ведёт, зато очень способствует Б. Катализатор прям какой-то.


Ваджраяна не то же самое, что тантризм. Ваджраяна (часть буддизма) быстрее ведёт к Пробуждению, индуистский тантризм не ведёт вообще.

----------


## Германн

> Если под Дхармой понимать именно Дхарму Будды - то это вопрос вообще-то риторический. Дхарма Будд отличается от Дхармы индуистов. А вот чем именно различается и где там какие совпадения, а они имеются и много - это и есть предмет лично *моего* интереса. Академического.


Вы согласны с тем, что дхарма индуизма не является святой, сверхмирской Дхармой? 
Что дхарма индуистов не ведёт к Пробуждению, не ведёт к состоянию Будды?

----------


## Ондрий

> Некоторые думают, что тантризм (А) в соединении с буддизмом (Б) должен вести к пробуждению быстрее, чем буддизм-без-тантризма. Мне слегка удивительно, почему А сам по себе не ведёт, зато очень способствует Б. Катализатор прям какой-то.


В чем глубинный смыл этой мысли? Шаматха сама по себе тоже не является сугубо "буддийской", однако без нее сложно говорить о каком-то продвижении на пути (дзогчен не рассматриваем)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В чем глубинный смыл этой мысли? Шаматха сама по себе тоже не является сугубо "буддийской", однако без нее сложно говорить о каком-то продвижении на пути (дзогчен не рассматриваем)


Наличие у человека ног не делает его учителем танца.
Наличие шаматхи в учении тиртхиков не делает его Путём к состоянию Будды.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы согласны с тем, что дхарма индуизма не является святой, сверхмирской Дхармой? 
> Что дхарма индуистов не ведёт к Пробуждению, не ведёт к состоянию Будды?


Я этого не знаю достоверно, можно только сослаться на буддийские тексты, которые говорят именно так. И уберите этот ваш инквизиторский тон, иначе разговор прервется довольно грубо.

З.Ы. Мне сильно неприятны всякие кривые православные термины типа "святой" и т.д. - от них веет тухлым переводом и менталитетом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Наличие у человека ног не делает его учителем танца.
> Наличие шаматхи в учении тиртхиков не делает его Путём к состоянию Будды.


Германн, вы вообще способны мыслить??? Человек спросил, явно с фигой в кармане, почему тантрические техники так уж ускоряют "буддийское" пробуждение, сразу разведя тему на 2 части - некий "правильный" буддизм (наверное дзен?) и тантра.

Вот вы ему и отвечайте почему. А не мне.

----------


## Германн

_Вы согласны с тем, что дхарма индуизма не является святой, сверхмирской Дхармой? 
Что дхарма индуистов не ведёт к Пробуждению, не ведёт к состоянию Будды?
_


> Я этого не знаю достоверно, можно только сослаться на буддийские тексты, которые говорят именно так.


Значит, *буддийское* воззрение именно таково (в том числе, в тайных учениях). 
Как для практикующего буддиста, так и для объективного (не ангажированного индуизмом как собственной верой) академического буддолога.

----------


## Dron

> [
> Значит, *буддийское* воззрение именно таково. 
> Как для практикующего буддиста, так и для объективного (не ангажированного индуизмом как собственной верой) академического буддолога.


Герман, вы согласны, что это справедливо только в отношений тех небуддистских учений, о которых шла речь в буддийских текстах?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ваджраяна не то же самое, что тантризм.


Вы же станете отрицать, что
1) есть такие буддийские направления (БН), которые обходятся без характерных методов ваджраяны;
2)  разницу между первыми и вторыми (А) можно как-то назвать, вот хоть методами тантры или просто тантризмом (индуизм тут ни при чём);
3) ваджраяна и БН имеют что-то общее (некие учения и техники Б), что позволяет и о тех и о других говорить, как о буддизме.




> Ваджраяна (часть буддизма) быстрее ведёт к Пробуждению, индуистский тантризм не ведёт вообще.


Я об этом и интересовался. Почему А+Б быстрее ведёт, чем Б или Х+Б, притом что А не ведёт вообще.

----------

Дмитрий С (08.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

И чтобы закончить этот тупой диалог, продемонстрировать читателям, что вы несете околесицу, не знаете ни индискую историю, ни буддийсткую традицию, или не хотите знать, неся в массы свои инквизиторские идеи, могу порекомендовать вам перечитать историю возникновения Чакрасамвары (я ее и читал и слушал живьем) - понимая умом, что это вам не поможет, а чителям будет полезно. 

Там желающие могут узнать о том, что по мнению *внутренней буддадхармы*, (и тут даже не нужны исследования буддологов,) существовало до прихода Будды, зачем понадобилась тантра Чакрасамвары, что произошло в момент ее появления и что произошло дальше. А так же была ли тантра до будды, были ли йогины, дакини, мантры и т.д. А так же (самое забавное) - в каких местах тантра Чакрасамвары отличалась от того, что был *до* нее. И что именно было добавлено в *существовавшие* мантры и активности.

Эту историю ламы обычно всегда рассказывают перед соответсвующим вангом. Где вы были (если были) чем слушали (если слушали) - не ясно.

на этом темы обсуждения с вами тантрических практик для меняя будет закрыта.

----------

Вантус (09.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Герман, вы согласны, что это справедливо только в отношений тех небуддистских учений, о которых шла речь в буддийских текстах?


Не согласен, потому что представление о всеобщей субстанции (доктринальное ядро как древнего, так и новейшего индуизма) там упоминалось.

----------


## Германн

> И чтобы закончить этот тупой диалог, продемонстрировать читателям, что вы несете околесицу, не знаете ни индискую историю, ни буддийсткую традицию, или не хотите знать, неся в массы свои инквизиторские идеи, могу порекомендовать вам перечитать историю возникновения Чакрасамвары (я ее и читал и слушал живьем). 
> 
> Понимая умом, что это вам не поможет, а чителям будет полезно. Там желающие могут узнать о том, что по мнению внутренней буддадхармы, (и тут даже не нужны исследования буддологов,) существовало до прихода Будды, зачем понадобилась Чакрасамвара, что произошло в момент ее появления и что произошло дальше. А так же была ли тантра до будды, были ли йогины, дакини, мантры и т.д.
> 
> на этом темы обсуждения с вами тантрических практик для меняя будет закрыта.


И что же там подверждает, что без Будда-Дхармы можно достичь полного и окончательного Пробуждения? *Ничто.*

----------


## Ондрий

> И что же там подверждает, что без Будда-Дхармы можно достичь полного и окончательного Пробуждения? *Ничто.*


До свидания, Германн. Вы невменяемы.

----------


## Dron

> Не согласен, потому что представление о всеобщей субстанции (доктринальное ядро как древнего, так и новейшего индуизма) там упоминалось.


Не о том вопрос: вопрос о способе установления освобождает то или иное учение или нет. Такое можно сделать ТОЛЬКО на основании доверия буддийским авторитетным свидетельствам или логики, верно? Или еще как-то?

----------


## Германн

> До свидания, Германн. Вы невменяемы.


*Ничто* не подтверждает там защищаемый Вами тезис. Это проверяемо.

----------


## Германн

> Не о том вопрос: вопрос о способе установления освобождает то или иное учение или нет. Такое можно сделать ТОЛЬКО на основании доверия буддийским авторитетным свидетельствам или логики, верно? Или еще как-то?


Учения, претендующие на статус сверхмирской Дхармы, проверяются (логически) на соответствие утверждениям из традиционных источников (буддийскими учёными, пандитами). Но и этого недостаточно: реализованный Лама должен оценить духовный статус претендующего на статус Учителя. Учение может быть Будда-Дхармой, но в случае разрыва линии преемственности посвящений, не всякая практика работает. Это крайне редкая, экзотическая ситуация.

Некоторые традиционные Ламы считают реформированный Бон содержащим сверхмирскую Дхарму - но не от балды, а по целому ряду причин (в том числе, по результатам проверки бонских терма Падмасамбхавой). Некоторые востоковеды считают Бон наследником центральноазиатского буддизма - пришедшего в Тибет раньше индийского.

----------


## Alex

Фигасе. Я тут на Украину успел смотаться и вернуться, а Герман всё тут. Герман, у вас же есть даже своя персональная тема в разговорном разделе, чтобы ее извне не было видно — вот и копипастите там сколько атману угодно.

----------


## Германн

> Фигасе. Я тут на Украину успел смотаться и вернуться, а Герман всё тут. Герман, у вас же есть даже своя персональная тема в разговорном разделе, чтобы ее извне не было видно — вот и копипастите там сколько атману угодно.


По существу вопроса у Вас есть что сказать?

----------


## Dron

> Учения, претендующие на статус сверхмирской Дхармы, проверяются (логически) на соответствие утверждениям из традиционных источников (буддийскими учёными, пандитами). Но и этого недостаточно: реализованный Лама должен оценить духовный статус претендующего на статус Учителя. Учение может быть Будда-Дхармой, но в случае разрыва линии преемственности посвящений, не всякая практика работает. Это крайне редкая, экзотическая ситуация.
> 
> Некоторые традиционные Ламы считают реформированный Бон содержащим сверхмирскую Дхарму - но не от балды, а по целому ряду причин (в том числе, по результатам проверки бонских терма Падмасамбхавой). Некоторые востоковеды считают Бон наследником центральноазиатского буддизма - пришедшего в Тибет раньше индийского.


Вы согласны, что такой проверке подвергались далеко не все учения?

----------


## Германн

> Вы согласны, что такой проверке подвергались далеко не все учения?


Все буддийские Учения прошли через диспуты, через дискуссии учёных монахов; все линии преемственности встречались с оценкой со стороны авторитетнейших Лам. В отличие от Дзогчен линии Бон; в отличие от традиции Джонанг; Е.С. Далай-Лама не квалифицировал шактизм как Дхарму. 
Этому нет никаких оснований, несмотря на формальное, внешнее сходство.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Любые акты самоотречения, совершенные ради блага других существ (а не собственной выгоды) в конечном итоге ведут к Освобождению и Пробуждению, ИМХО.
> Независимо от того, какие ментальные установки человек имеет в сфере метафизических абстракций.
> И точно так же, если голова человека набита поз завязку буддийскими метафизическими абстракциями (типа теории пустоты или теории бодхичитты), это вовсе не значит, что он движется к Освобождению и Пробуждению.
> 
> Метафизические абстракции (так называемая "вера") - вообще очень поверхностная вещь. Карму формируют вовсе не они, а импульсы воли, побуждения.


Позвольте, какое еще самоотречение Вы нашли у Иисуса? Все, что мы имеем в "сухом остатке", так это то, что был странствующий проповедник, который без всяких на то оснований назвал себя Машиахом, хотя не соответствовал признакам Машиаха (http://toldot.ru/tora/articles/articles_17336.html )и был казнен по законам того времени. Не удивлюсь, что лет через двести и Григория Грабового признают святым на том основании, что бродил, смущал народ, а потом был подвергнут уголовному преследованию.

----------

Bob (08.01.2013), Tong Po (08.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все, что мы имеем в "сухом остатке"


В сухом остатке мы имеем ваши предрассудки вкупе с неосведомленностью в предмете.
Типологически ваша критика ничем не отличается от злобствования в адрес буддизма какого-нибудь оголтелого Питанова с Кураевского форума.

----------

Федор Ф (08.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А вот ещё гадаю я глупый. Если взять шуньяваду и совместить её с секс-магией, почему это должно пробуждать круче и быстрее, чем просто шуньявада? говорят, иноверческая секс-магия--без шуньявады--совсем, ну ни капельки не пробуждает.

----------


## Дордже

> А вот ещё гадаю я глупый. Если взять шуньяваду и совместить её с секс-магией, почему это должно пробуждать круче и быстрее, чем просто шуньявада? говорят, иноверческая секс-магия--без шуньявады--совсем, ну ни капельки не пробуждает.


)))) простите, а что есть секс магия? вернее это как?)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А это задержка семяиспускания в духовных целях, воображение совокупляющихся богов вкупе с попытками им подражать и т.п., о чём выше по треду (или в другом, но с Германном) говорилося.
Ссылочку я уж давал.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_magic

----------


## Нико

> )))) простите, а что есть секс магия? вернее это как?)))


Это когда околдовывают сексом? )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Околдовываются ))
Только это у иноверцев--колдовство, а в ваджраяне именуется _методом_.

----------

Дордже (08.01.2013), Нико (08.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В сухом остатке мы имеем ваши предрассудки вкупе с неосведомленностью в предмете.
> Типологически ваша критика ничем не отличается от злобствования в адрес буддизма какого-нибудь оголтелого Питанова с Кураевского форума.


С чем Вы конкретно не можете согласиться? Вы действительно верите, что Яхве послал своего сына для искупления грехов человечества или Иисус для Вас фольклорный персонаж или ординарный смутьян, о котором видные историки того времени не сочли нужным даже упомянуть?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы действительно верите, что Яхве послал своего сына...
> о котором видные историки того времени не сочли нужным даже упомянуть?


Да я вообще, как человек совершенно не религиозный, ни во что толком не верю, и уж тем паче в Яхве. К тому же все основатели больших мировых религий - существа в значительной мере мифологические, и Будда в этом смысле ничем не отличается от Христа.
Так что единственное что имеет смысл обсуждать - это образы и их смысловую насыщенность (По крайней мере для меня. Для религиозных людей все иначе - они прозревают за образом реальную личность))).
И в этом плане суждения, скажем, Далай-ламы видятся мне содержательными, а ваши - нет. Такое вот ИМХО.
Например, такие:

Будда подал нам пример умения довольствоваться тем, что есть, пример терпимости и беззаветного служения другим при полном отсутствии эгоистической мотивации. То же самое сделал и Иисус Христос.

Далай-лама XIV ПОЛИТИКА ДОБРОТЫ
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaidob.htm

Однонаправленная медитация для достижения непоколебимого спокойствия допускает множество возможных объектов...
Вообще говоря, для буддиста хорошим объектом медитации является образ Будды Шакьямуни; для христиан это может быть образ Иисуса Христа.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама “Буддийская практика: Путь к жизни, полной смысла.
http://khurul.ru/?p=9920

----------

Lungrig (08.01.2013), Дмитрий С (08.01.2013), Ритл (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Это когда околдовывают сексом? )


как все загадочно и интересно)))




> А это задержка семяиспускания в духовных целях, воображение совокупляющихся богов вкупе с попытками им подражать и т.п., о чём выше по треду (или в другом, но с Германном) говорилося.
> Ссылочку я уж давал.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_magic


понял, меня просто слово магия в данном контексе дезориентировала)) _метод_  действительно лучше)

----------


## Dron

> Все буддийские Учения .


Я про небуддийские

----------


## Германн

> А это задержка семяиспускания в духовных целях, воображение совокупляющихся богов вкупе с попытками им подражать и т.п., о чём выше по треду (или в другом, но с Германном) говорилося.
> Ссылочку я уж давал.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_magic





> А вот ещё гадаю я глупый. Если взять шуньяваду и совместить её с секс-магией, почему это должно пробуждать круче и быстрее, чем просто шуньявада? говорят, иноверческая секс-магия--без шуньявады--совсем, ну ни капельки не пробуждает.


Секс-магия не пробуждает. 
Совместив секс-магию с шуньявадой, Ваджраяну получить нельзя. 
Потому что Ваджраяна - это не сочетание шуньявады с секс-магией.




> Околдовываются ))
> Только это у иноверцев--колдовство, а в ваджраяне именуется _методом_.


Колдовство не является Методом. 
Но Метод можно *извратить* до колдовства.

----------


## Германн

> Я про небуддийские


Небуддийские учения существуют сами по себе. Нет никаких оснований считать их Путём к Пробуждению. Но есть основания не считать:

_Вы согласны с тем, что дхарма индуизма не является святой, сверхмирской Дхармой? 
Что дхарма индуистов не ведёт к Пробуждению, не ведёт к состоянию Будды?
_


> Я этого не знаю достоверно, можно только сослаться на буддийские тексты, которые говорят именно так.


Значит, *буддийское* воззрение именно таково (в том числе, в тайных учениях). 
Как для практикующего буддиста, так и для объективного (не ангажированного индуизмом как собственной верой) академического буддолога.

----------


## Dron

> Небуддийские учения существуют сами по себе. Нет никаких *оснований* считать их Путём к Пробуждению. Но есть основания не считать.


Есть основания не считать освобождающими ВСЕ небуддийские учения, или только ПРОВЕРЕННЫЕ?

----------

Нико (08.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Есть основания не считать освобождающими ВСЕ небуддийские учения, или только ПРОВЕРЕННЫЕ?


В чём смысл прихода Будды Шакьямуни, если можно обойтись и без него? И нужно специально проверять, нельзя ли обойтись без Будды Шакьямуни?

----------

Тао (08.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> В чём смысл прихода Будды Шакьямуни, если можно обойтись и без него? И нужно специально проверять, нельзя ли обойтись без Будды Шакьямуни?


Если мой вопрос неясен, или слегка идиотичен, укажите на это.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Секс-магия не пробуждает. 
> Совместив секс-магию с шуньявадой, Ваджраяну получить нельзя. 
> Потому что Ваджраяна - это не сочетание шуньявады с секс-магией.


Вам, видимо, сам термин не нравится. А в чём разница по существу? Может быть, секс понарошку, или добавили тонкое тело с трубками, по которым циркулируют разноцветные капли и буквы? : )

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да я вообще, как человек совершенно не религиозный, ни во что толком не верю, и уж тем паче в Яхве. К тому же все основатели больших мировых религий - существа в значительной мере мифологические, и Будда в этом смысле ничем не отличается от Христа.
> Так что единственное что имеет смысл обсуждать - это образы и их смысловую насыщенность (По крайней мере для меня. Для религиозных людей все иначе - они прозревают за образом реальную личность))).
> И в этом плане суждения, скажем, Далай-ламы видятся мне содержательными, а ваши - нет. Такое вот ИМХО.
> Например, такие:
> 
> Будда подал нам пример умения довольствоваться тем, что есть, пример терпимости и беззаветного служения другим при полном отсутствии эгоистической мотивации. То же самое сделал и Иисус Христос.
> 
> Далай-лама XIV ПОЛИТИКА ДОБРОТЫ
> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaidob.htm
> ...


Мнение ЕСДЛ не должно восприниматься беспрекословно представителями всех буддийских школ. Для меня в этом плане авторитетнее мнение Чжэ Цонкапы, Пабонгки Ринпоче и Тхить Куан Дыка, пожертвовавшего своей жизнью в знак протеста против насильственной христианизации. Не спорю, что ЕСДЛ на его месте встретился бы с католическим духовенством Южного Вьетнама  и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Нико

> Мнение ЕСДЛ не должно восприниматься беспрекословно представителями всех буддийских школ. Для меня в этом плане авторитетнее мнение Чжэ Цонкапы, Пабонгки Ринпоче и Тхить Куан Дыка, пожертвовавшего своей жизнью в знак протеста против насильственной христианизации. Не спорю, что ЕСДЛ на его месте встретился бы с католическим духовенством Южного Вьетнама  и т.д. и т.п.


И может, толку было бы больше от этой встречи?
Кто такой Тхить Куан Дык, уже, наверное, мало кто помнит. И вообще, как можно его ставить в один ряд с?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мнение ЕСДЛ не должно восприниматься беспрекословно представителями всех буддийских школ. Для меня в этом плане авторитетнее мнение Чжэ Цонкапы, Пабонгки Ринпоче и Тхить Куан Дыка, пожертвовавшего своей жизнью в знак протеста против насильственной христианизации. Не спорю, что ЕСДЛ на его месте встретился бы с католическим духовенством Южного Вьетнама  и т.д. и т.п.


Это верно - каждый сам выбирает, какого мнения ему придерживаться. Точнее, какое больше совпадает с его собственным.

----------

Ритл (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вам, видимо, сам термин не нравится. А в чём разница по существу? Может быть, секс понарошку, или добавили тонкое тело с трубками, по которым циркулируют разноцветные капли и буквы? : )


Разница в отказе от удовольствия, от любых мирских целей. Только Будда (или Махасиддха) знает, что и как можно использовать, как сделать Метод.
Секс это удовольствие, а магия преследует мирские цели. Никакой секс-магии в буддизме нет. Просто сочетанием чего-то с чем-то Метод не сделать.

----------


## Gakusei

> В чём смысл прихода Будды Шакьямуни, если можно обойтись и без него? И нужно специально проверять, нельзя ли обойтись без Будды Шакьямуни?


Так вопрос могут поставить христиане, которые верят, что без Христа и его жертвы спасение невозможно. В буддизме же есть пратьекабудды, вполне обходящиеся без Шакьямуни.

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме же есть пратьекабудды, вполне обходящиеся без Шакьямуни.


Как именно они обошлись?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> И может, толку было бы больше от этой встречи?
> Кто такой Тхить Куан Дык, уже, наверное, мало кто помнит. И вообще, как можно его ставить в один ряд с?


Тхить Куан Дык- бодхисаттва, а вот насчет Тензина Гьяцо у меня такой уверенности нет, уж извините за такую откровенность. И насчет назаретянина тоже нет такой уверенности, т.к. у него кроме противоречий, налицо еще и неравностный подход к живым существам и желание сжечь живых существ в "огне вечном", так что не знаю, чему у Иисуса можно научиться. Если брать нравственность, то чем учение Сократа или стоиков хуже того, чему учил назаретянин?

----------


## Германн

> Есть основания не считать освобождающими ВСЕ небуддийские учения, или только ПРОВЕРЕННЫЕ?





> Если мой вопрос неясен, или слегка идиотичен, укажите на это.


Есть основания все небуддийские учения освобождающими *не* считать.
Нужны совершенно особенные, серьёзнейшие основания, чтобы начать проверку - и тем более, признать исторически небуддийское учение Дхармой.

----------


## Dron

> Есть основания не считать освобождающими все небуддийские учения.


В чем заключаются такие основания, если это не логика и не авторитетное для буддиста свидетельство?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Есть основания все небуддийские учения освобождающими *не* считать.
> Нужны совершенно особенные, серьёзнейшие основания, чтобы начать проверку - и тем более, признать исторически небуддийское учение Дхармой.


Бон, отчего-то признали Дхармой. Даже дискуссия была по этому поводу у меня http://vk.com/topic-53269_23661553

----------


## Нико

> Нужны совершенно особенные, серьёзнейшие основания, чтобы начать проверку - и тем более, признать исторически небуддийское учение Дхармой.


У Вас есть на это ВРЕМЯ?

----------


## Германн

> Бон, отчего-то признали Дхармой. Даже дискуссия была по этому поводу у меня http://vk.com/topic-53269_23661553


Были очень серьёзные причины. Это исключительный, особый случай. 
Даже некоторые учёные считают Бон буддизмом, впервые пришедшим в Тибет из центральной Азии, а не из Индии.
В Бон есть Учение о пустоте и Бодхичитте. Не на уровне заимствованных слов, а по существу, на уровне значения.

----------


## Нико

> Были очень серьёзные причины. Это исключительный, особый случай. 
> Даже некоторые учёные считают Бон буддизмом, впервые пришедшим в Тибет из центральной Азии, а не из Индии.


Да что Вы говорите! Неужели бон -- не форма язычества, коренная тибетская вера?

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У Вас есть на это ВРЕМЯ?


Нет.

----------


## Германн

> Да что Вы говорите! Неужели бон -- не форма язычества, коренная тибетская вера?


Бон неоднороден. Можно по разному относиться к тому, что откуда взялось, что именно было заимствовано, и когда. Но это не принципиально, если система работает, и усвоена как целостное воззрение - а не заимствована фрагментарно, на уровне терминов, элементов техник, символов, переосмысленных в духе теистического монизма.

----------


## Германн

> В чем заключаются такие основания, если это не логика и не авторитетное для буддиста свидетельство?


Авторитетное свидетельство, конечно (это прямо говорится в текстах). 
Но и логически можно понять (буддисту), что если можно обойтись без Будды, он бы не явился проповедовать.

"Приняв Прибежище в Будде, не следует поклоняться мирским богам, всё ещё остающимся в сансаре. Богам тиртхиков - Шиве, Вишну, и прочим, которые сами не освободились от страданий сансары, а также местным божествам, духам-хозяевам земли и подобным им могущественным мирским божествам и демонам не следует поклоняться как Прибежищу в [этой] или будущей жизни" (...) "Приняв Прибежище в Сангхе, не води дружбы с тиртхиками. Не завязывай близких отношений с теми, чьи взгляды совпадают с воззрениями тиртхиков, не верующих в Дхарму и Будду, который её проповедовал. Хотя в Тибете нет настоящих тиртхиков, следует избегать дружбы с теми, кто оскорбляет и хулит твоего Учителя и Дхарму, и, подобно тиртхикам, чернит глубокие Учения Тайной Мантры". _Патрул Ринпоче, "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя", С-Птб, Уддияна, 2004 - стр. 255._

"И во "Хвале достойному восхваления" говорится:
"Достойно следования или же - отказа,
всеочистительно иль всеосквернено, - 
так различаются, Герой, Твоё Реченье
с Писаниями вер других.
Твои Реченья истинны всецело, 
чужие - ложны в сущности своей.
Так нужно ль приводить ещё отличья
Твоих Речей от иноверных слов?!
Твои Речения - для всех благодеянье.
А иноверные - препятствуют во всём.
Ну разве большее найти отличье
Твоих речей от иноверных слов?!
Те - оскверняющи и сами осквернённы,
Твои же - очистительны, - вот в чём
и заключается отличие, Защитник,
Твоих Речей от иноверных слов!"
_Чже Цонкапа. Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения. 1-й том. С-Птб, Нартанг, 1994. стр. 242-243._

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Бон есть Учение о пустоте и Бодхичитте. Не на уровне заимствованных слов, а по существу, на уровне значения.


Пабонгка, кстати, придерживается по этому поводу противоположного мнения.

----------

Нико (08.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Авторитетное свидетельство, конечно (это прямо говорится в текстах).


Про воззрения маори говорится в текстах?



> Но и логически можно понять (буддисту), что если можно обойтись без Будды, он бы не явился проповедовать.


Не понял, при чем это.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Разница в отказе от удовольствия,


Тантрический Сэкс не сопровождается удовольствием?
Вон Берзин, скажем, пишет



> Discriminating awareness (shes-rab, Skt. prajna, wisdom), here, is another name for women. *By relying on the bliss and joy that come from union* with one, without orgasmic release, a male* enhances his blissful discriminating awareness* of voidness.


Оные тантрические сношения предпринимают не ради _эмоционального подъёма_ и т.п.?




> Только Будда (или Махасиддха) знает, что и как можно использовать, как сделать Метод.


...или их предпринимают просто оттого, что они предписаны некими широко известными в узких кругах авторитетами?




> а магия преследует мирские цели.


Магия характеризуется не целеполаганием, а отсутствием причинной связи между действиями и результатом, при полной убежденности в том, что эти действия повлекут результат.  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Пабонгка, кстати, придерживается по этому поводу противоположного мнения.


"Некоторые утверждают, что традиция Бон и Великое Совершенство должны быть тесно связаны, поскольку стили изложения Нингмапа и Бонпо – сходны. Действительно, существует много сходства в доктринальной терминологии и так далее, но, поскольку эти (труды Бонпо) были написаны так, чтобы походить на буддийское учение – как же они могут быть не сходными? К примеру, сказано, что в Индии было десять относительных (не Буддийских школ) со своими благочестивыми последователями, и сходным образом, со своими Буддами, Читтаматрой, Мадхьямикой, Крия, Чарья, Йога, Отцовской Тантрой, Материнской Тантрой и Недуальной Тантрой. Сходным образом, в Тибете, Буддийские доктрины, включая тексты Мадхьямики, Дзогчена, Винаи, Абхидхармы и мантры; (средства достижения) таких божеств как Чакрасамвара, Бхайрава и Ваджракилайя, и инструкции по туммо, Махамудре, Дзогчену и так далее – все они были имитированы Бонпо. Они, как бы там ни было, не оригинальны. Как же можно принимать Прибежище в этих ограниченных, случайных фантазиях? _Дуджом Ринпоче, "История Нингма"._

Сакья Пандита, в свою очередь, критиковал Дзогчен (хотя объект его критики не тождествен правильной практике Дзогчен). В школах Сарма критиковались терма школы Ньингма, старые переводы тантр.

Даже если к буддийским Учениям проявлялась огромная осторожность, всё тщательно проверялось - тем более удивительна лёгкость, с которой к высшим Учениям Ваджраяны каждым десятым практиком приравнивается шактизм.

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Тантрический Сэкс не сопровождается удовольствием?


Уже ведь цитировалось, что приравнять оргазм к духовному опыту - коренное падение. 
"Блаженство" имеет не сексуальный характер, и присутствует не только в практике союза.




> Оные тантрические сношения предпринимают не ради _эмоционального подъёма_ и т.п.?


Нет. Для удовольствия, психологического комфорта и общения есть обычный секс. Часть жизни буддиста-мирянина, а не что-то особенное и духовное.




> ..или их предпринимают просто оттого, что они предписаны некими широко известными в узких кругах авторитетами?


Буддизм это религия, вера. 




> Магия характеризуется не целеполаганием, а отсутствием причинной связи между действиями и результатом, при полной убежденности в том, что эти действия повлекут результат.


Магия характеризуется именно целеполаганием: пользой в текущей жизни. Магия не отличается, по существу, от технологии. А буддизм это религия, т.е. буддийские практики преследуют цели, выходящие за рамки выгод и удовольствий одной этой жизни.

----------


## Германн

> Про воззрения маори говорится в текстах?


Говорится про все учения, не проповеданные Буддой. 
Воззрения маори входят в их число (нет оснований для предположения, что Будда маори чему-то научил).

"Истинносущим объектом Прибежища является единственно Будда. Это соответствует сказанному в "Непревзойдённой протяжённости Махаяны": "Действительно истинной сущест защитой является только Будда". Почему же Будда способен дать окончательное Прибежище? Сказано: "Потому что Мудрец обладает Дхармакаей, и потому что для Сообщества он является конечной целью". Нерождающиеся и непрекращающиеся Мудрецы, совершенно очищенные и свободные от страстной привязанности, являются истинным Прибежищем потому, что они обладают Дхармакаей, и они также являются истинным Прибежищем потому, что что Сообщество трёх колесниц в силу окончательного обретения совершенно чистого Тела Дхармы достигает пределов реализации". Дже Гампопа (Дагпо Лхардже Сёнам Ринчен), "Драгоценное украшение освобождения. Исполняющая желания драгоценность истинного Учения". С-Птб, 2001 - стр. 81.

Простите, а Вы - буддист?

----------


## Нико

> Уже ведь цитировалось, что приравнять оргазм к духовному опыту - коренное падение. 
> "Блаженство" имеет не сексуальный характер, и присутствует не только в практике союза.
> 
> 
> Нет. Для удовольствия, психологического комфорта и общения есть обычный секс. Часть жизни буддиста-мирянина, а не что-то особенное и духовное.
> 
> 
> Буддизм это религия, вера. 
> 
> ...


Давайте уже поставим некое подобие точки на теме тантрического секса. Да, кармамудра нужна именно для полового возбуждения и ощущения блаженства соития. Это использование привязанности на пути. Потом уже это превращается в некий тантрический механизм, посредством которого йогин, не допуская семяизвержения, достигает переживания ясного света и работает с ним. "Червяк, рождённый из древесины, сам потом же её и пожирает". Дальше нечего мусолить.

----------


## Германн

> Давайте уже поставим некое подобие точки на теме тантрического секса. Да, кармамудра нужна именно для полового возбуждения и ощущения блаженства соития. Это использование привязанности на пути. Потом уже это превращается в некий тантрический механизм, посредством которого йогин, не допуская семяизвержения, достигает переживания ясного света и работает с ним. "Червяк, рождённый из древесины, сам потом же её и пожирает". Дальше нечего муслоить.


Есть различие блаженства йоги и блаженства секса (я уже цитировал традиционный комментарий, повторять не хочу). Отказ от семяизвержения (один из профессиональных навыков порноактёров), сам по себе, ничего йогического из себя не представляет. Блаженство соития заслонит для обычного человека самое важное. Начиная с какого-то уровня святости, оно перестаёт быть препятствием - но до первого бхуми об этом рано думать. На БФ уже много святых просияло, я знаю. Не отрицаю, что Махасиддхи могут испытывать оргазм без каких-либо негативных последствий для завершения практики.

Без кармамудры (если не воспользоваться методом Тхогей; и Будды не явятся Бодхисаттве 9 или 10 бхуми) могут возникнуть проблемы с овладением "всепронизывающей энергией", с превращением на рассвете в радугу. Безусловно, это вопрос ближайшей ночи для каждого форумчанина.

----------


## Gakusei

> Как именно они обошлись?


Совсем.

----------


## Нико

> Есть различие блаженства йоги и блаженства секса (я уже цитировал традиционный комментарий, повторять не хочу).


Я тоже повторять уже не хочу. )




> Блаженство соития заслонит для обычного человека самое важное.


Мы тут не про обычных говорим.

----------


## Dron

> Говорится про все учения, не проповеданные Буддой. 
> Воззрения маори входят в их число (нет оснований для предположения, что Будда маори чему-то научил).


Т.е., когда возможно проверить логически, этого можно и не делать, ведь в буддийском тексте и так все сказано?

И такая вот схемка вам покажется небуддийской?:
1) Проверенные логикой учения, отнесенные к освобождающим или нет
2) Отнесенные к таковым на основании текста (с конкретным наименованием учения)
3) На основании и того и другого
4) Не отнесенные ни к истинным, ни к ложным, за неимением оснований. Для меня пример такого - маори, мне фиолетово, что они там из себя представляют, их воззрения, но говорить, что они не ведут к освобождению, не считаю верным. Просто- не знаю.



> "Истинносущим объектом Прибежища является единственно Будда. Это соответствует сказанному в "Непревзойдённой протяжённости Махаяны": "Действительно истинной сущест защитой является только Будда". Почему же Будда способен дать окончательное Прибежище? Сказано: "Потому что Мудрец обладает Дхармакаей, и потому что для Сообщества он является конечной целью". Нерождающиеся и непрекращающиеся Мудрецы, совершенно очищенные и свободные от страстной привязанности, являются истинным Прибежищем потому, что они обладают Дхармакаей, и они также являются истинным Прибежищем потому, что что Сообщество трёх колесниц в силу окончательного обретения совершенно чистого Тела Дхармы достигает пределов реализации". Дже Гампопа (Дагпо Лхардже Сёнам Ринчен), "Драгоценное украшение освобождения. Исполняющая желания драгоценность истинного Учения". С-Птб, 2001 - стр. 81.


Тогда и про гору Меру не забывайте. Объявите географию ложным учением.




> Простите, а Вы - буддист?


Вы поверите моему ответу?

----------


## Германн

> Мы тут не про обычных говорим.


Да. Преимущественно про Бодхисаттв последних бхуми. 
И я не отрицаю, что если возникли затруднения при переходе от нечистого иллюзорного тела к чистому, практика кармамудры помогает.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда и про гору Меру не забывайте. Объявите географию ложным учением.


Сегодня как раз Далай-лама в очередной раз её опроверг. Или вчера это было? )))

----------


## Германн

> Вы поверите моему ответу?


Предпочитаю поверить Патрулу Ринпоче, Чже Гампопе и Чже Цонкапе. Путь к Пробуждению - это только учение Будды. Пока нет серьёзнейших оснований предположить, что маори обладают Учением Будды, буду считать, что не обладают. (Есть основания заключить, что горы Меру нет: она больше похожа на центр галактики Млечный путь, чем на Тибет-Гималаи.)

Вы не находите, что между схоластическим (чисто теоретическим) предположением, что древние маори могли бы вдруг иметь контакт с Будда-Дхармой - и полным признанием шактизма Путём обретения состояния Будды - пропасть?

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Предпочитаю поверить Патрулу Ринпоче, Чже Гампопе и Чже Цонкапе. Путь к Пробуждению - это только учение Будды. Пока нет серьёзнейших оснований предположить, что маори обладают Учением Будды, буду считать, что не обладают. (Есть основания заключить, что горы Меру нет: она больше похожа на центр галактики Млечный путь, чем на Тибет-Гималаи.)


Так. Хроника событий:
Германн: Вы буддист?
Дрон: Вы поверите моему ответу?
Германн: Предпочитаю поверить Патрулу Ринпоче, Чже Гампопе и Чже Цонкапе.

Прикололи)

----------


## Dron

> Предпочитаю поверить Патрулу Ринпоче, Чже Гампопе и Чже Цонкапе. Путь к Пробуждению - это только учение Будды. Пока нет серьёзнейших оснований предположить, что маори обладают Учением Будды, буду считать, что не обладают. (Есть основания заключить, что горы Меру нет: она больше похожа на центр галактики Млечный путь, чем на Тибет-Гималаи.)
> 
> Вы не находите, что между схоластическим (чисто теоретическим) предположением, что древние маори могли бы вдруг иметь контакт с Будда-Дхармой - и полным признанием шактизма Путём обретения состояния Будды - пропасть?


Вам там схему предложили на рассмотрение, как она вам?

----------


## Германн

> Так. Хроника событий:
> Германн: Вы буддист?
> Дрон: Вы поверите моему ответу?
> Германн: Предпочитаю поверить Патрулу Ринпоче, Чже Гампопе и Чже Цонкапе.
> 
> Прикололи)


Решу, действительно ли Вы имеете Прибежище, исходя из критериев перечисленных авторов. Это был риторический вопрос. Для традиционного буддиста вопрос, является ли Учение Будды уникальным Путём к Пробуждению, или можно стать Буддой в шактизме или язычестве маори, вообще не стоит. Учение уникально, с трудом обретаемо, и т.д.




> Вам там схему предложили на рассмотрение, как она вам?


Традиционный буддийский подход - Будда-Дхарма уникальна, редко появляется в мире, трудно обретаема и т.д. Ваш же исходит из представления о том, что Путь к Пробуждению - самая заурядная вещь в нашем мире, которую можно найти где угодно.

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так. Хроника событий:
> Германн: Вы буддист?
> Дрон: Вы поверите моему ответу?
> Германн: Предпочитаю поверить Патрулу Ринпоче, Чже Гампопе и Чже Цонкапе.
> 
> Прикололи)


Патрул Ринпоче, Дже Ринпоче и Дже Гампопа вряд ли смогут с уверенностью сказать, Дрон -- буддист или не буддист. ))

----------


## Германн

> Патрул Ринпоче, Дже Ринпоче и Дже Гампопа вряд ли смогут с уверенностью сказать, Дрон -- буддист или не буддист. ))


У них буддийскость человека называется принятием Прибежища. Легко можно сказать, принял ли человек Прибежище, не оступил ли от него, исходя из заявленного им воззрения. Буддист - это вполне конкретная позиция по отношению к Будде.

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013), Тао (09.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Решу, действительно ли Вы имеете Прибежище, исходя из критериев перечисленных авторов. Это был риторический вопрос. Для традиционного буддиста вопрос, является ли Учение Будды уникальным Путём к Пробуждению, или можно стать Буддой в шактизме или язычестве маори, вообще не стоит.


Да ладно. Со всеми, кого можно было вызвать на диспут, доказывали. Были бы маори под рукой, с ними бы так же не отказались пообщаться.
Про гору Меру я не совсем понял ответ. В источниках четко сказано - есть. Не созвездия- гора. Посередине земли. Как быть?

----------


## Нико

> У них буддийскость человека называется принятием Прибежища. Легко можно сказать, принял ли человек Прибежище, не оступил ли от него, исходя из заявленного им же самим воззрения. Буддист - это вполне конкретная позиция по отношению к Будде, воззрение.


И очень личная.

----------


## Dron

> Традиционный буддийский подход - Будда-Дхарма уникальна, редко появляется в мире, трудно обретаема и т.д. Ваш же исходит из представления о том, что Путь к Пробуждению - самая заурядная вещь в нашем мире, которую можно найти где угодно.


Он исходит из верного применения средств  познания к соответствующим им объектам. По моему, именно это и сдедует считать традиционным подходом.

Если нет, признавайте гору Меру так, как ее признавали.

----------


## Германн

> Да ладно. Со всеми, кого можно было вызвать на диспут, доказывали. Были бы маори под рукой, с ними бы так же не отказались пообщаться.
> Про гору Меру я не совсем понял ответ. В источниках четко сказано - есть. Не созвездия- гора. Посередине земли. Как быть?


Если это принципиально, нужно считать горой Меру горные массивы к северу от Индии. Но я обращаю внимание на другое: на воззрение шуньяты и на мотивацию Бодхичитты. Есть главное, а есть второстепенное. Есть Дхарма, а есть внешние учения. Конечно, из ненахождения эквивалента Меру прямо следует, что отрицать шактизм в качестве Пути к состоянию Будды нет оснований. Очень логично.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Про гору Меру я не совсем понял ответ. В источниках четко сказано - есть. Не созвездия- гора. Посередине земли. Как быть?


В Абидхармакоше, которая, по словам ЕСДЛ, имеет несколько спорное отношение к Словам Будды. Ну и потом, учёные, сколько ни искали, гору Меру почему-то не нашли. Печалька. ) Хотя сказал, что гору Меру можно рассматривать как символ подношения ста миллинов миров вселенной. Как-то так.

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Если это принципиально, нужно считать горой Меру горные массивы к северу от Индии.


Как это? а где вокруг нее континенты, 4 штуки, с весьма непохожим друг на друга населением? Не подходят такие массивы под описание. Постарайтесь без новаторства.



> Но я обращаю внимание на другое: на воззрение шуньяты и на мотивацию Бодхичитты.


Хорошо, но не забывайте про Меру, ок?)) Мы постоянно будем к ней возвращаться. С вашего позволения.



> Конечно, из ненахождения эквивалента Меру


Так вы ж нашли. Массивы гор. Что, опять потеряли?



> прямо следует, что отрицать шактизм в качестве Пути к состоянию Будды нет оснований. Очень логично.


Нет, следует другое- нет оснований путать скрытые и полностью скрытые явления. Шактизм -скрытое(от чувственного познания), но открытое познанию умозаключением. Если в нем нет аналогичных буддийской тантре и сутре методов, то и результата аналогичного не может быть.

----------


## Германн

> Хорошо, но не забывайте про Меру, ок?)) Мы постоянно будем к ней возвращаться. С вашего позволения.


Хорошо, давайте рассмотрим Меру. Допускаю, что это добавление людей, дописка в тексте: Будда что-то объяснял (предполагаю, что галактику Млечный путь с 4-мя рукавами-континентами и плотным ядром-горой, Меру) - слушатели представили и запомнили так, как им проще и ближе. Я уважаю традицию, и поэтому не тороплюсь утверждать, что горы Меру вообще не существует. Но это для меня не главное. Для меня главное - мотивация Бодхичитты и целостное воззрение шуньяты. Шактизм не имеет ни того, ни другого. Там есть всеобщая субстанция, со своей стороны существующая - а состраданию уделяется мало внимания. Так Буддой не стать.




> Нет, следует другое- нет оснований путать скрытые и полностью скрытые явления. Шактизм -скрытое(от чувственного познания), но открытое познанию умозаключением. Если в нем нет аналогичных буддийской тантре и сутре методов, то и результата аналогичного не может быть.


Аналогичные методы это ещё не Методы. Если нет созерцания шуньяты и Бодхичитты, то Пробуждения не достичь. Будда говорил о своём Учении как об уникальном, и отсутствие всеобщей субстанции можно найти в Учении - а во внешних учениях пустоты пустоты никогда не бывает. Это доступно анализу.
Так же, должна быть линия преемственности. Экспертиза реализации учителей со стороны тех, кто обладает прямым йогическим восприятием.

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо, давайте рассмотрим Меру. Допускаю, что это добавление людей, дописка в тексте


Ок



> Для меня главное - мотивация Бодхичитты и целостное воззрение шуньяты. Шактизм не имеет ни того, ни другого. Там есть всеобщая субстанция, со своей стороны существующая - а состраданию уделяется мало внимания. Так Буддой не стать.


Ок. Когда достоверно узнаете такое же про маори, тогда- пишите. А то, согласитесь, странновато звучит- 
"Воззрения маори не освобождают от страданий ПОТОМУ ЧТО ТАК НАПИСАНО В БУДИЙСКИХ ТЕКСТАХ!!!!!!!!!!"





> Аналогичные методы это ещё не Методы. Если нет созерцания шуньяты и Бодхичитты, то Пробуждения не достичь


.
Ну, если у них нет такого, то не достичь. Не интересовался, фиолетово, есть, нет. 



> Будда говорил о своём Учении как об уникальном, и отсутствие всеобщей субстанции можно найти в Учении - а во внешних учениях пустоты пустоты никогда не бывает. Это доступно анализу.


Аллилуйя. Так анализируйте, а не записывайте всех загодя.

----------


## Германн

Сострадательность, отсутствие всеобщей субстанции, официальное признание Учителей: это конкретные отличия Дхармы от не-Дхармы.

----------


## Dron

> Сострадательность, отсутствие всеобщей субстанции, официальное признание Учителей: это конкретные отличия Дхармы от не-Дхармы.


Amen

----------

Германн (09.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ок. Когда достоверно узнаете такое же про маори, тогда- пишите. А то, согласитесь, странновато звучит- 
> "Воззрения маори не освобождают от страданий ПОТОМУ ЧТО ТАК НАПИСАНО В БУДИЙСКИХ ТЕКСТАХ!!!!!!!!!!"


Ничего странного. В буддийских текстах сказано, что только Учение Будды ведёт к освобождению от сансары. Все остальные учения к освобождению не ведут. Таково правило. Для того, чтоб констатировать исключение из правила, нужны очень серьёзные основания. Нет оснований - нет и исключения из правила.

----------


## Сергей Хос

ребята, я извиняюсь, может вам уже пора в чат перейти?

или создать в Разговорном отделе тему "Дрон говорит с Германом" ...

----------

Gakusei (08.01.2013), Pema Sonam (08.01.2013), Shus (09.01.2013), Zom (08.01.2013), Германн (08.01.2013), Дмитрий С (08.01.2013), Дубинин (09.01.2013), Тао (09.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Чтобы отвлечь вас от мордобития, я предложил бы, в стиле гештальт-терапии, такой способ медитации (лучше применять в группе). Скажем, пусть человек представит себя кем-угодно, да хоть ламой или христианским святым. Или же, например, стогом сена. Или же ножкой стула... И пусть от имени этого объекта (субъекта) скажет десяток предложений  :Wink: . Уверяю, это гораздо лучше, чем сидеть сутками в дзадзене, гордясь, что ты лучше простых смертных  :Smilie: .

Попробуйте сделать это упражнение искренне, самозабвенно. Скажем, путь буддист представит себя Шанкарой, а индуист пусть представит себя Шестым Патриархом дзен  :Smilie: . Без шуток, это - медитация колоссальной силы. Только надо быть искренним  :Wink: .

----------


## Dron

> Ничего странного. В буддийских текстах сказано, что только Учение Будды ведёт к освобождению от сансары. Все остальные учения к освобождению не ведут. Таково правило. Для того, чтоб констатировать исключение из правила, нужны очень серьёзные основания. Нет оснований - нет и исключения из правила.


Еще есть гора Меру с 4 мя континентами. Если не делаете исключений, не делайте их тотально, а не выборочно.
Касательно маори- пока сами не убедились, все что у вас есть -это предположения (возможно, крайне высокой вероятности, и вера в тексты (причем своеобразная)). Это- не познание, и никогда им не будет.

----------


## Dron

> Уверяю, это гораздо лучше, чем сидеть сутками в дзадзене, гордясь, что ты лучше простых смертных .


Пробовали?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Пробовали?


А как же! И то, и другое  :Wink: .

----------


## Германн

> Еще есть гора Меру с 4 мя континентами. Если не делаете исключений, не делайте их тотально, а не выборочно.


Начните с себя. Не отделяйте главного от второстепенного.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Начните с себя. Не отделяйте главного от второстепенного.


Где указано, что Меру- второстепенное?

----------


## Dron

> А как же! И то, и другое .


И что лучше?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтобы отвлечь вас


Боюсь, это уже невозможно.
У участников приключился амок ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (08.01.2013), Нико (09.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И что лучше?


Дык я ж сказал, что гаразда лучше "ножка стула"  :Smilie: . Попробуйте, не пожалеете  :Wink: .

----------


## Dron

> Дык я ж сказал, что гаразда лучше "ножка стула" . Попробуйте, не пожалеете .


Так попробуйте сидеть не 10 дней, а двадцать, и гордиться с большей отдачей, вдруг это лучше ножки стула?

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы отвлечь вас от мордобития, я предложил бы, в стиле гештальт-терапии, такой способ медитации (лучше применять в группе). Скажем, пусть человек представит себя кем-угодно, да хоть ламой или христианским святым. Или же, например, стогом сена. Или же ножкой стула... И пусть от имени этого объекта (субъекта) скажет десяток предложений . Уверяю, это гораздо лучше, чем сидеть сутками в дзадзене, гордясь, что ты лучше простых смертных .
> 
> Попробуйте сделать это упражнение искренне, самозабвенно. Скажем, путь буддист представит себя Шанкарой, а индуист пусть представит себя Шестым Патриархом дзен . Без шуток, это - медитация колоссальной силы. Только надо быть искренним .


Предлагаю сделать темой тренинга другой шаблон. А именно, двойственное представление "хорошо считать, что все учения ведут к одной и той же цели - дурно считать, что разные учения ведут к различным результатам". Откуда эта религиозная догма, предмет сугубой веры, для усиления которой нужно представлять себя иноверцем? Можно различать Дхарму и не-Дхарму, спокойно работая рядом с последователями Шанкары, быть им хорошим коллегой.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Предлагаю сделать темой тренинга другой шаблон. А именно, двойственное представление "хорошо считать, что все учения ведут к одной и той же цели - дурно считать, что разные учения ведут к различным результатам". Откуда эта религиозная догма, предмет сугубой веры, для усиления которой нужно представлять себя иноверцем? Можно различать Дхарму и не-Дхарму, спокойно работая рядом с последователями Шанкары, быть им хорошим коллегой.


Дорогой Германн, Вы же понимаете, что это все нужно делать полу-шутя. Вот Вы явно не любите Шанкару (а за что его любить, действительно??). Поэтому Вам было бы крайне полезно в эту игру поиграть  :Wink: . Мне бы, как исследователю, было очень интересно, какие ощущения у Вас бы вызвало отождествление с чуждым Вам религиозным образом... Понимаю, что это может быть Вам противно, но сделайте скидку на безбожие последователей дзен  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так попробуйте сидеть не 10 дней, а двадцать, и гордиться с большей отдачей, вдруг это лучше ножки стула?


Дорогой Дрон, Вы сами-то попробуйте, с ножкой стула  :Wink: . Это ничуть не противоречит тибетскому буддизму, и буддизму вообще  :Wink: .

----------


## Германн

> Дорогой Германн, Вы же понимаете, что это все нужно делать полу-шутя. Вот Вы явно не любите Шанкару (а за что его любить, действительно??). Поэтому Вам было бы крайне полезно в эту игру поиграть . Мне бы, как исследователю, было очень интересно, какие ощущения у Вас бы вызвало отождествление с чуждым Вам религиозным образом... Понимаю, что это может быть Вам противно, но сделайте скидку на безбожие последователей дзен .


А почему Вы считаете, что я "не люблю" Шанкару, или тиртхиков? Шанкара для меня пример религиозного философа, тиртхики есть в числе моих друзей. Почему мне должно быть именно "противно", если что-то мной осознаётся как ошибочное? Откуда отождествление различения с отвращением, оценочное (поскольку отвращение есть нечто негативное, аффект)? Почему различение это что-то плохое?

----------


## Dron

> Дорогой Дрон, Вы сами-то попробуйте, с ножкой стула . Это ничуть не противоречит тибетскому буддизму, и буддизму вообще .


Дорогой Дмитрий, ходить на ходулях тоже не противоречит т. буддизму. Попробуйте пару недель без перерыва и поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А почему Вы считаете, что я "не люблю" Шанкару, или тиртхиков? Шанкара для меня пример религиозного философа, тиртхики есть в числе моих друзей. Почему мне должно быть именно "противно", если что-то мной осознаётся как ошибочное? Откуда отождествление различения с отвращением, что оценка, т.к. отвращение это аффект (как будто различение это что-то плохое)?


Тогда вдвойне извините. Если не противно, то это - еще лучше! Я себя не буду чувствовать виноватым, что втягиваю Вас в неприятную игру. Я поэтому и говорю, что ножка стула - это гораздо лучше Шанкары или других эмоционально и религиозно наполненных образов. Лучше всего представить себя чем-то более чем нейтральным, например, вмятиной на кузове машины. И от имени вмятины сказать несколько предложений, максимально полно отождествив себя с энтой вмятиной. Тут все говорят о джханах, но никто даже первой не достиг. А вмятины достичь гораздо легче  :Wink: .

----------

Германн (08.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А вмятины достичь гораздо легче .


Вмятины достичь нельзя вообще.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вмятины достичь нельзя вообще.


Я Вас уверяю, что можно! Просто призываю здесь и сейчас настроиться на эту волну  :Wink: .

----------

Германн (08.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я Вас уверяю, что можно! Просто призываю здесь и сейчас настроиться на эту волну .


Хорошо, можно, я вам верю. Но, неохота мне этого, как и ножки стула, простите.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хорошо, можно, я вам верю. Но, неохота мне этого, как и ножки стула, простите.


Ну, насильно мил не будешь  :Frown: . Но Вы много теряете  :Wink: .

----------


## Dron

> Ну, насильно мил не будешь . Но Вы много теряете .


Возможно, не я один. (Ходули-с. Каждый день. Just walk (R))

----------

Дмитрий С (09.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Надеюсь, интермедия с психологическими зарисовками от Дмитрия и этнографическими от Сергея закончена, и можно вернуться к теме.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Надеюсь, интермедия с психологическими зарисовками от Дмитрия и этнографическими от Сергея закончена, и можно вернуться к теме.


Я возражаю против зарисовок. Я четко придерживался темы  :Frown: . "Ножка стула" или Шанкара - это внешние учения что полностью соответствует заголовку.

----------


## Германн

Буддийскую шуньяту от переиначенной шактами отличает отсутствие всеобщей, единой субстанции.
Кроме этого, Ваджраяну отличает развитие сострадания - и сострадание как критерий постижения шуньяты. 
Без Бодхичитты (без сострадания и постижения пустоты) Пробуждения достичь принципиально невозможно.

----------

Дмитрий С (09.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Хотя сказал, что гору Меру можно рассматривать как символ...


Так она и есть символ. Странно, что кое-кто этого не знает... :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Так она и есть символ. Странно, что кое-кто этого не знает...


У Васубандху сказано, что реально есть в космологии. )

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь, это уже невозможно.
> У участников приключился амок ))))


Да, напоминает "злобную тревогу" в Африке или "сумеречное".  :Cry:

----------


## Aion

> У Васубандху сказано, что реально есть в космологии. )


А о центре Местного Сверхскопления галактик что-нибудь сказано? )

----------


## Нико

> А о центре Местного Сверхскопления галактик что-нибудь сказано? )


Не знаю, почитайте. )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У Васубандху сказано, что реально есть в космологии. )


А Е.С. Далай-лама говорил, что если в это надо верить, то он не буддист.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.01.2013), Германн (09.01.2013), Ритл (14.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Не знаю, почитайте. )


Если не знаете, зачем пишите о том, "что реально есть в космологии"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У Васубандху сказано, что реально есть в космологии. )


Давно это было...

----------


## Кунсанг

Все таки мне кажется что точка зрения что обычный секс и тантрический секс совсем разные вещи это неправильная точка зрения. В каком то тексте говорилось что переходя от мирского блаженства секса или опираясь на мирское блаженство секса переходят к высшему блаженству, что-то подобное.

----------

Нико (09.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Насчет иноверцев в Чжудши например говорится :

При Наставнике (Будде медицины) расположились кружком со всех сторон его сотрудники: небожители, риши, иноверцы-небуддисты и правоверные буддисты (и далее перечисляются иноверцы) - праотец небуддистов Ишвара, Великий небожитель, Прекрасноволосый .... и МНОГИЕ ДРУГИЕ иноверцы- небуддисты. 


Причем место, где Будда передавал Чжудши было необычное. Получается иноверцы создали карму личной встречи с Буддой. У них такая карма которая позволила им встретиться с Буддой.

----------


## Нико

> Насчет иноверцев в Чжудши например говорится :
> 
> При Наставнике (Будде медицины) расположились кружком со всех сторон его сотрудники: небожители, риши, иноверцы-небуддисты и правоверные буддисты (и далее перечисляются иноверцы) - праотец небуддистов Ишвара, Великий небожитель, Прекрасноволосый .... и МНОГИЕ ДРУГИЕ иноверцы- небуддисты. 
> 
> 
> Причем место, где Будда передавал Чжудши было необычное. Получается иноверцы создали карму личной встречи с Буддой. У них такая карма которая позволила им встретиться с Буддой.


Множество иноверцев создало карму личной встречи и с ЕСДЛ. Он недавно пошутил: "Я самый нереализоваанный из Далай-лам, но самый популярный". )

----------

Сергей Ч (10.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Все таки мне кажется что точка зрения что обычный секс и тантрический секс совсем разные вещи это неправильная точка зрения.


Ну да, по сути и то, и другое - форма общения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Множество иноверцев создало карму личной встречи и с ЕСДЛ. Он недавно пошутил: "Я самый нереализоваанный из Далай-лам, но самый популярный". )


Но место описывается как совершенно необычное, все из лазурита и т.д. То ли другое измерение, то ли какая-то чистая земля, в такую землю  наверное трудно попасть с обычной кармой и заслугами. То есть это могло происходить в Индии, но восприниматься так существами с хорошей кармой. ЕГо Святейшество на недавних Учениях сказал, что присутствоваших рядом с Буддой бодхисаттв не все люди воспринимали, то есть попросту их не видели.

----------

Нико (09.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> У Васубандху сказано, что реально есть в космологии. )


может и действительно есть, но только сознание йогина может ее воспринять, а нам омрачения мешают?

----------


## Германн

> Все таки мне кажется что точка зрения что обычный секс и тантрический секс совсем разные вещи это неправильная точка зрения. В каком то тексте говорилось что переходя от мирского блаженства секса или опираясь на мирское блаженство секса переходят к высшему блаженству, что-то подобное.


Тексты текстам рознь. Существуют средневековые апокрифы, принадлежащие еретикам, сектантам. Садханы практик, соторые традиционно осуждены, и отброшены сотни лет назад. Есть подделки, *есть ложные тантры*. Поэтому, при разговоре о практике, касающейся спорных тем, есть смысл цитировать традиционный комментарий, с постраничной ссылкой или URL . Иначе будет  беспредметный разговор. А в идеале так:

1. Канонический текст тантры: где именно, в какой редакции канона. Точная цитата.
2. Традиционный комментарий: автор комментария, линия преемственности (или школа) данной практики.
3. Разъяснения современных авторитетов данной линии преемственности (или школы). Развёрнутая цитата.

Иначе любой еретический текст, любая садхана каких-нибудь средневековых извращенцев, может быть приписана тибетской Ваджраяне (кроме случаев неправильной интерпретации традиционных текстов). То же самое верно и относительно внешних учений.

----------


## Кунсанг

Из изданной Хрестоматии по 6 йогам Наропы:

Текст Наропы "Ваджрные строфы карнатантры":

Йога кармамудры

...Теперь он должен, не впадая в двойственность, искать в объятиях кармамудры
Как мирского, так и запредельного блаженства. 

В конце говорится:

Если йогин опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит,
Он упускает суть и проваливается в миры страдания. 

Здесь похоже говорится о двух условиях практики - 1. Не следует идти на поводу привязанности (лишь к мирскому обычному блаженству секса) 2. Выполнять все необходимые медитации. Однако мирское блаженство секса судя по сказанному, оно также необходимо. Оргазм здесь не приравнивается к мирскому блаженству секса.

----------


## Германн

> Из изданной Хрестоматии по 6 йогам Наропы:
> 
> Текст Наропы "Ваджрные строфы карнатантры":
> 
> Йога кармамудры
> 
> ...Теперь он должен, не впадая в двойственность, искать в объятиях кармамудры
> Как мирского, так и запредельного блаженства. 
> 
> ...


Не отрицаю, что Махасиддхи могут переживать оргазм без каких-либо негативных последствий для завершения практики:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post538965

----------


## Кунсанг

Конечно, обычный секс обычных людей и тантрический секс йогинов различаются. Но это не отменяет переживание мирского блаженства секса йогинами. Здесь у Наропы говорится, что вот если йогин предастся чрезмерно этому обычному блаженству и оставит медитации, то упустит суть практики и совершит ошибку.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не отрицаю, что Махасиддхи могут переживать оргазм без каких-либо негативных последствий для завершения практики:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post538965


Мирское блаженство секса и оргазм не совсем одно и то же. Секс до оргазма это тоже мирское блаженство, если исходить из сказанного Наропой, и поскольку оргазм это ошибка в такой практике, то он не может быть назван мирским блаженством.

----------


## Германн

> Мирское блаженство секса и оргазм не совсем одно и то же. Секс до оргазма это тоже мирское блаженство, если исходить из сказанного Наропой, и поскольку оргазм это ошибка в такой практике, то он не может быть назван мирским блаженством.


Можно ли быть не опьянённым привязанностью, и непрерывно держать созерцание, не достигнув прямого познания пустоты - то есть святости?
У Наропы ведь были особые ученики, которым он адресовал эти строки.

Если йогин опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит,
Он упускает суть и проваливается в миры страдания.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Можно ли быть не опьянённым привязанностью, и непрерывно держать созерцание, не достигнув прямого познания пустоты - то есть святости?
> У Наропы ведь были особые ученики, которым он адресовал эти строки.
> 
> Если йогин опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит,
> Он упускает суть и проваливается в миры страдания.


Судя по тому, что говорится в тексте можно, потому что в результате правильного применения тантрических методов в этой практике и обретается врожденная мудрость недвойственности. А не сначала достигается прямое постижение пустоты и потом эта практика. То есть человек без прямого постижения пустоты может заниматься этой практикой.

----------


## Германн

> Судя по тому, что говорится в тексте можно, потому что в результате правильного применения тантрических методов в этой практике и обретается врожденная мудрость недвойственности. А не сначала достигается прямое постижение пустоты и потом эта практика. То есть человек без прямого постижения пустоты может заниматься этой практикой.


Какой-нибудь традиционный комментарий это подтверждает? Возможность недвойственного восприятия сексуальных ощущений до прямого постижения пустоты? Возможность реализации недвойственности *до* постижения шуньяты?

...Теперь он должен, не впадая в двойственность, искать в объятиях кармамудры
Как мирского, так и запредельного блаженства.

Имхо, не впадение в двойственность без прямого познания пустоты (= святости) невозможно.

----------

Lungrig (10.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Его СВятейшество Далай-лама говорит о 3 типах блаженства в тантре:
1 - бл-во оргазма при семяиспускании
2 - бл-во от протекания жизненных элементов по энергетическим каналам
3 - нерушимое блаженство
Два последних типа используются в тантре для (прямого) постижения пустоты. 

Мое представление сложилось, что до этого у йогина может и должно быть концептуальное верное представление о пустоте. С таким концептуальным пониманием он совершает эти практики не впадая в двойственность на этом уровне.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Какой-нибудь традиционный комментарий это подтверждает? Возможность недвойственного восприятия сексуальных ощущений до прямого постижения пустоты? Возможность реализации недвойственности *до* постижения шуньяты?
> 
> ...Теперь он должен, не впадая в двойственность, искать в объятиях кармамудры
> Как мирского, так и запредельного блаженства.
> 
> Имхо, не впадение в двойственность без прямого познания пустоты (= святости) невозможно.


Его Святейшество говорит о том, что есть два варианта. 

1. Это когда практики не владеют теорией пустоты в полном виде, но используя туммо или йогу ветров испытывают таяние элементов, пробуждающих переживание блаженства. Растворяют верхние слои психики и при несовершенном (концептуальном) ПОНИМАНИИ пустоты могут приблизиться к тонкому постижению пустоты (прямому). Вначале блаженство, а реализация пустоты приходит потом.
2. Это как полагается в общем, мудрость обретается практиком до переживания блаженства. Это относится к высшим йогинам.

----------

Lungrig (11.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

На мой взгляд, Е.С. Далай-Лама говорит о сексуальном возбуждении, которое используется для пробуждения стоящей *за* ним энергии, и о работе именно с ней. А Учение Наропы относится к этапу тантрического овладения "всепронизывающей праной" (этому же уровню соответствует тхогей, сущность которого йермэд). То есть, слова Наропы это финальное Учение о выходе за рамки двойственности по отношению к "внешнему измерению", за рамки двойственного восприятия физического мира (о  непосредственном становлении Буддой, что внешне выглядит как растворение в свете). Так мне кажется.

----------


## Кунсанг

Я смотрю комментарий Его Святейшества и текст Наропы. Они об одном и том же. О таянии элементов при йоге ветров при этой практике которое вызывает великое блаженство приводящее к тонкому переживанию, буквально тут говорится.

----------


## Германн

> 1. Это когда практики не владеют теорией пустоты в полном виде, но используя туммо или йогу ветров испытывают таяние элементов, пробуждающих переживание блаженства. Растворяют верхние слои психики и при несовершенном (концептуальном) ПОНИМАНИИ пустоты могут приблизиться к тонкому постижению пустоты (прямому). Вначале блаженство, а реализация пустоты приходит потом.


Кармамудра не является для этого этапа *необходимой*. На уровне же овладения "всепронизывающей праной" - например, когда Бодхисаттва 10-й Бхуми становится в своей последней жизни Буддой - ему уже являются Будды, в измерении Самбхогакаи. Бодхисаттва может воспользоваться и практикой Тхогей, для завершения Пути. Не думаю, что кармамудра как женщина-йогиня технически необходима даже здесь: хотя безусловно, есть метод. Говорится, что на рассвете йогины растворялись в свете вместе со своими спутницами. Метод существует.

Таяние элементов и переживание 4-х блаженств с концептуальным постижением пустоты - не сексуальное переживание. Хотя бы потому, что этим занимаются монахи. Даже в том случае, если кармамудра считается необходимой для перехода от нечистого иллюзорного тела к чистому; или для становления Буддой на рассвете последней ночи земной жизни. То есть, в связи с кармамудрой речь идёт о переходе на 8  Бхуми (чистое иллюзорное тело) или о завершающей практике Бодхисаттвы 10 Бхуми.

----------

Lungrig (11.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Об этом никто не говорит, что кармамудра есть единственное условие.

----------

Германн (10.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Таяние элементов и переживание 4-х блаженств с концептуальным постижением пустоты - не сексуальное переживание. Хотя бы потому, что этим занимаются монахи. Даже в том случае, если кармамудра считается необходимой для перехода от нечистого иллюзорного тела к чистому; или для становления Буддой на рассвете последней ночи земной жизни. То есть, в связи с кармамудрой речь идёт о переходе на 8  Бхуми (чистое иллюзорное тело) или о завершающей практике Бодхисаттвы 10 Бхуми.


Никто также не говорит, что таяние элементов это сексуальное переживание. Но при практике с кармамудрой это также происходит таяние элементов. Блаженство при этом другого рода чем сексуальное, говорится. Но ему предшествовало в данной практике мирское блаженство. Оно оказывает свое влияние. Наропа ведь не просто сказал, что йогин должен искать мирского и высшего блаженства.

----------


## Германн

> Никто также не говорит, что таяние элементов это сексуальное переживание. Но при практике с кармамудрой это также происходит таяние элементов. Блаженство при этом другого рода чем сексуальное, говорится. Но ему предшествовало в данной практике мирское блаженство. Оно оказывает свое влияние. Наропа ведь не просто сказал, что йогин должен искать мирского и высшего блаженства.


Имхо, Наропа сделал уточнение, что этого не может тот, кто "опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит". Конечно, если Бодхисаттва *не выпадает из ригпа, то есть "держит созерцание"* (ригпа уже первое бхуми: концептуального ригпа не бывает, оно подразумевает прямое постижение пустоты) - Бодхисаттва не будет "опьянён привязанностью". Ему не нужно дожидаться 7-й бхуми с нечистым иллюзорным телом, чтоб использовать кармамудру для перехода к чистому иллюзорному телу и 8-му бхуми. Можно и сразу практиковать союз.
В древности, ученики Ваджрачарий действительно были, массово, Бодхисаттвами первой бхуми. Потом массовая святость сошла на нет, и практика союза даётся теперь лишь от случая к случаю, только отдельным йогинам. Но святые встречаются в нашей жизни. Мне кажется, так.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Имхо, Наропа сделал уточнение, что этого не может тот, кто "опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит". Конечно, если Бодхисаттва не выпадает из ригпа, то есть "держит созерцание" (ригпа уже первое бхуми: концептуального ригпа не бывает, оно подразумевает прямое постижение пустоты) - Бодхисаттва не будет "опьянён привязанностью". Ему не нужно дожидаться 7-й бхуми с нечистым иллюзорным телом, чтоб использовать кармамудру для перехода к чистому иллюзорному телу и 8-му бхуми. Можно и сразу практиковать союз.
> В древности, ученики Ваджрачарий действительно были, массово, Бодхисаттвами первой бхуми. Потом массовая святость сошла на нет, и практика союза даётся теперь лишь от случая к случаю, только отдельным йогинам. Но святые встречаются в нашей жизни. Мне кажется, так.


Если при этом йогин будет опьянен привязанностью, идет речь. То есть нет речи о прямом постижении пустоты. Из прямого постижения пустоты не выпадают.

----------

Lungrig (11.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Его СВятейшество Далай-лама говорит о 3 типах блаженства в тантре:
> 1 - бл-во оргазма при семяиспускании
> 2 - бл-во от протекания жизненных элементов по энергетическим каналам
> 3 - нерушимое блаженство
> Два последних типа используются в тантре для (прямого) постижения пустоты.


Имхо, в тантре 2 и 3 блаженство, а 1-е описано в тантре, но ничего специфически тантрического в нём нет. Думаю, оргазм и сладострастие уже не опьяняют при стабильном ригпа, как и выпитая залпом бутылка водки. В этом случае, есть основа освоения недвойственности обычного переживания и специального йогического опыта. Возможно, я поторопился с первым бхуми: оно достигается в момент обнаружения ригпа (всегда подразумевающего неконцептуальное созерцание пустоты) - но стабильное ригпа, наверное, уже вторая бхуми. "Совершенство нравственности". (Убеждён, что некоторые миряне-практики в РФ достигают святости Арья Бодхисаттв, и могут всё это практиковать недвойственно, 1-2-3.)

----------


## Германн

> Если при этом йогин будет опьянен привязанностью, идет речь. То есть нет речи о прямом постижении пустоты. Из прямого постижения пустоты не выпадают.


Не могу себе представить, как не опьяниться привязанностью в сексуальном союзе, или как не опьянеть с бутылки водки, без непрерывного пребывания в ригпа (что есть прямое постижение пустоты). Наропа говорит, что "держит созерцание". Имхо, он именно о "созерцании" (= "ригпа"), не о концептуальной медитации на тему пустотности. Так же, я не могу себе представить опьянения привязанностью в состоянии ригпа (поскольку это противоположности).

Если йогин опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит,
Он упускает суть и проваливается в миры страдания.

----------

Lungrig (11.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не могу себе представить, как не опьяниться привязанностью в сексуальном союзе, или как не опьянеть с бутылки водки, без непрерывного пребывания в ригпа (что есть прямое постижение пустоты). Наропа говорит, что "держит созерцание". Имхо, он именно о "созерцании" (= "ригпа"), не о концептуальной медитации на тему пустотности. Так же, я не могу себе представить опьянения привязанностью в состоянии ригпа (поскольку это противоположности).
> 
> Если йогин опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит,
> Он упускает суть и проваливается в миры страдания.


Вы не можете себе этого представить, однако были и есть йогины, которые не опьяневают от привязанности и алкоголя. И пребывают в ригпа. )

----------


## Германн

Имхо, есть различие между верным концептуальным познанием пустоты (доступным в т.ч. учёному-буддологу), прямым постижением пустоты с примесью концептуализации (1-7 бхуми) и прямым созерцанием пустоты без концептуализации (10 бхуми; возможно 8-10).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имхо, есть различие между верным концептуальным познанием пустоты (доступным в т.ч. учёному-буддологу), прямым постижением пустоты с примесью концептуализации (1-7 бхуми) и прямым созерцанием пустоты без концептуализации (8-10 бхуми).


Отлично! А теперь осветите это вопрос с точки зрения выбора отношения к "внешним учениям", плз.

Если, конечно, сможете ))))

----------


## Германн

> Отлично! А теперь осветите это вопрос с точки зрения выбора отношения к "внешним учениям", плз.
> Если, конечно, сможете ))))


Субъективное мнение. Когда небуддист приходит к самоотвержености, жертвует собой ради других (как будущий Шакьямуни в аду) - он постигает при этом пустоту скандх. Отрекается от себя, отпускает пристрастие к скандхам, практикует "не я". При этом, небуддийские концепции, которые у него есть, для него приобретают новый смысл, по существу уже буддийский. (Меняются интерпретации.) В другой религии так появляется святой, в буддийском смысле слова, Бодхисаттва. Но это не всегда меняет другую религию, превращая её из не-Дхармы в Дхарму. Последнее - уникальная, экзотическая ситуация, требующая многих святых, и многих условий для успешной  доктринальной трансформации.

А Вы как думаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы как думаете?


Не знаю. Я ж не святой

----------

Дмитрий С (10.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не знаю. Я ж не святой


Так и я не святой. Но трансформацию Бон и глубокое христианское сострадание нужно как-то осмыслить. "Любовь долготерпит, милосердствует, любовь не завидует, любовь не превозносится, не гордится, не бесчинствует, не ищет своего, не раздражается, не мыслит зла" (Кор 13:4-5). Откуда бы это взялось, если бы никто не зародил Бодхичитту. Тхеры как "терапевты" в окрестностях Александрии? (Тхера / Тера?)

----------

Atmo Kamal (12.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Так и я не святой. Но трансформацию Бон и глубокое христианское сострадание нужно как-то осмыслить. "Любовь долготерпит, милосердствует, любовь не завидует, любовь не превозносится, не гордится, не бесчинствует, не ищет своего, не раздражается, не мыслит зла" (Кор 13:4-5). Откуда бы это взялось, если бы никто не зародил Бодхичитту. Тхеры как "терапевты" в окрестностях Александрии? (Тхера / Тера?)


А библейский бог, который по выражению ап. Павла " есть любовь", отнюдь не долготерпит, не милосердствует,а, напротив- раздражается, угрожает, мстит и даже в лице самозванного Машиаха грозит отомстить тем, кто не вступит в их фан-клуб.

----------


## Германн

> А библейский бог, который по выражению ап. Павла " есть любовь", отнюдь не


Мне тоже кажется, что есть большая разница. Тем более, непонятно, как могло появиться новозаветное учение - которое, конкретно в этом фрагменте, впечатляет глубиной сострадания. Казалось бы, контекст совсем другой. Но вот, откуда-то появилось масштабное учение о сострадании. Это может быть следствием зарождения Бодхичитты кем-то, давным-давно. Хотя идея про родившегося человеком дэва, предложенная Фёдором Ф., тоже всё объясняет.

Будущий Шакьямуни тоже не был буддистом, когда (по одной из версий) впервые зародил Бодхичитту, взяв на себя чужие наказания в аду.

----------

Тао (12.01.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

> Не могу себе представить, как не опьяниться привязанностью в сексуальном союзе, или как не опьянеть с бутылки водки, без непрерывного пребывания в ригпа (что есть прямое постижение пустоты). Наропа говорит, что "держит созерцание". Имхо, он именно о "созерцании" (= "ригпа"), не о концептуальной медитации на тему пустотности. Так же, я не могу себе представить опьянения привязанностью в состоянии ригпа (поскольку это противоположности).
> 
> Если йогин опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит,
> Он упускает суть и проваливается в миры страдания.


Думаю, все же есть возможность не достигнув прямого постижения пустоты сделать это при помощи кармамудры - как метода. Ведь при помощи блаженства утончается мудрость постижение пустоты, а при правильном постижении пустоты увеличивается блаженство. Взаимообусловлены эти два.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Думаю, все же есть возможность не достигнув прямого постижения пустоты сделать это при помощи кармамудры - как метода. Ведь при помощи блаженства утончается мудрость постижение пустоты, а при правильном постижении пустоты увеличивается блаженство. Взаимообусловлены эти два.


Блаженство, которое связано с постижением пустоты, результат процессов в тонком теле (не то же самое, что сексуальное блаженство). В цитате Кунсанга ему соответствует пункт 2. Внешние, по отношению к йогическому блаженству, сексуальные переживания не выступают в качестве тантрического Метода. При стабильном ригпа (удержании созерцания) сексуальные переживания перестают быть помехой, но опять таки, не становятся специальным Методом.

Уже цитировалось в другом месте, на всякий случай продублирую:

http://annutara.info/tashi_tsering_f...ht_tantra.html
Геше Таши Тсеринг. Использование эмоциональных омрачений на пути.

"Другой отличительной особенностью практики ваджраяны является использование эмоциональных омрачений (на санскрите klesha) на пути. Одной из целей практики, присущей любому буддийскому пути к просветлению, является полное прекращение всех омраченных умов. В этом смысле ваджраяна не отличается от других колесниц. Но, например, в сутраяне такие эмоциональные омрачения, как гнев и ревность, воспринимаются как препятствия, для устранения которых применяются различные противоядия. А в ваджраяне эмоции могут быть использованы в качестве вспомогательного средства на пути. (...) 
Тем не менее, в общем случае, воззрение сутраяны заключается в том, что обычная привязанность существ, не являющихся бодхисаттвами, а также гнев, гордость и другие эмоции должны быть устранены сразу же, как только мы их обнаружим. Подобные обычные эмоциональные омрачения являются источником всех проблем в мире. Тем не менее, в ваджраяне используется метод, в котором энергия эмоциональных омрачений может быть трансформирована в энергию, полезную для нас. Это и называют использованием эмоциональных омрачений на пути. Множество великих учителей написали книг на данную тему, включая Ламу Еше "Введение в тантру", поэтому здесь я только лишь приведу краткое описание. Использование привязанности, гнева, ревности и прочих омраченных умов на пути *не означает, что мы становимся божеством полным привязанности, гнева или ревности*. Напротив, мы используем мощные *энергии, лежащие в основе* омраченных умов, на благо практики.
Мы можем лучше понять этот глубокий метод, рассмотрев пример с гневом. Вспомните ситуацию, когда вы были серьезно разъярены на кого-то. Сама по себе, эмоция ужасающа, как и сопровождающие её концептуальные оправдания, где субъект это вы, причиняющий кому-то вред, а объект это тот, кому вы его причиняете. Если мы просто позволим себе действовать согласно возникшему образу, мы создадим проблемы как для себя, так и для других. Но задумайтесь о силе, которой вы в этот момент обладаете. Это подобно тому, как если бы другое существо завладело вами. Именно эта мощь, эта энергия проявляется в виде крика и разъяренного красного лица. Если вы *уберете из ситуации всё, кроме этой энергии*, то вы останетесь с чем-то очень глубоким.
Познание пустоты является ключевым моментом в этом методе. Мы погружаемся в ситуацию, где чувствуем гнев, и, находясь в этой ситуации, медитируем на пустоту. Наше *познание пустоты прекратит гнев*, но не его энергию. Далее мы привносим эту энергию в наш процесс визуализации. (...)
*Это не означает, что мы должны отправиться на поиски эмоциональных омрачений.* Если у нас их нет, это замечательно, мы можем делать практику так, как она есть. Но очень часто приступая к медитации, в уме у нас что-нибудь бурлит. Ваджраяна позволяет нам с этим работать искусным образом. Вместо того, чтобы прекращать практику и применять противоядия, мы используем омраченный ум, как топливо для практики йоги божества.
Эту практику также можно понять посредством примера рождения насекомых из дерева. Говорится, что некоторые насекомые рождаются из дерева, а потом они питаются деревом, из которого родились. Подобным образом, можно сказать, что во время практики мы "рождаемся из гнева", и используем его энергию для его же выгорания. Современным примером может служить вакцинация, где чистый материал вакцины такой же, как и болезнь, которую она исцеляет.
Существуют описания четырех классов тантр относительно того, какой объем эмоциональных омрачений может использоваться практиком на пути. Некоторые из нас могут справиться с небольшой привязанностью, например, к шоколаду, но поддадутся сильной привязанности. Практик же аннутарайогатантр способен трансформировать очень сильные привязанности.
Чтобы понять данные уровни практики, рассмотрим пример с сексуальным партнером. Говорится, что практикующий первый класс тантр ваджраяны, то есть крийя тантры, способен использовать энергию от наблюдения привлекательного сексуального партнера. Практикующий чарья тантр способен использовать энергию от флирта с сексуальным партнером. Практикующий йога тантр способен использовать энергию от прикосновения к сексуальному партнеру. Практикующий аннутарайогатантры должен быть способен использовать энергию от сексуального союза с партнером. Это означает, что такой практикующий способен использовать эту *энергию* не поддавшись привязанности ни к партнеру, ни к акту союза. Подозреваю, что пока не так много людей готово к этому."

----------


## Германн

Тантрический принцип - использовать энергию, лежащую в основе клеши. Отделять от омрачения его энергию, используя для трансформации омрачения в мудрость. Если от принципа отойти, получится что-то совершенно другое. Это как с "гневными практиками". Правильная последовательность: 1. террорист совершает убийства, и его никак не получается остановить - 2. поэтому, террорист убивается (с помощью магии) - 3. поскольку террорист умирает, для его сопровождаения к лучшим перерождениям проводятся ритуалы. Ни в коем случае нельзя переворачивать эту последовательность в обратную сторону. Иначе получится в высшей степени небуддийская практика.

----------


## Lungrig

Естественно, не нужно путать занятия сексом с практикой, включающей кармамудру. Чтобы заниматься вторым нужно отречение, бодхичитта, навык безупречного сосредоточения, правильное [хотя бы концептуальное] воззрение. С этим набором в практике в результате блаженства достигается ум ясного света(ум, пустой от концепций) и им постигается пустотность. Результат - неконцептуальное постижение. Но в процессе тренировки, в начале, так сказать, практики - неконцептуального постижения может пока и не быть.

----------

Германн (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Естественно, не нужно путать занятия сексом с практикой, включающей кармамудру. Чтобы заниматься вторым нужно отречение, бодхичитта, навык безупречного сосредоточения, правильное [хотя бы концептуальное] воззрение. С этим набором в практике в результате блаженства достигается ум ясного света(ум, пустой от концепций) и им постигается пустотность. Результат - неконцептуальное постижение. Но в процессе тренировки, в начале, так сказать, практики - неконцептуального постижения может пока и не быть.


Мне кажется, если подлинный Лама дал конкретному ученику такую практику - значит, есть на то основания. Наверное, очень сильного, пусть даже концептуального, сострадания может быть достаточно, чтоб ни на чём не срезаться.

----------

Lungrig (11.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Начните с себя. Не отделяйте главного от второстепенного.


Второстепенного по какому принципу - ведет ли знание (горы Меру) или не ведет освобождению? 
И, если это знание второстепенно, то его ложность/истинность не уже имеет значения, так?

----------


## Германн

> Второстепенного по какому принципу - ведет ли знание (горы Меру) или не ведет освобождению? 
> И, если это знание второстепенно, то его ложность/истинность не уже имеет значения, так?


Первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты. Знание горы Меру может вести, а может не вести к освобождению. Если это символ из практики подношения мандалы, то конечно ведёт. Если космологическое описание, никак не связанное с практикой познания шуньяты, не ведёт.

----------


## Dron

> Первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты.


А, допустим, нравственности?

----------


## Нико

> Первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты. Знание горы Меру может вести, а может не вести к освобождению. Если это символ из практики подношения мандалы, то конечно ведёт. Если космологическое описание, не обязательно.


У Вас прям всё лозунги опять. Как знание горы Меру может привести к освобождению? Даже если это символ подношения мандалы. И первостепенно, наверное, всё же то, что ведёт к познанию Четырёх благородных истин, а не только шуньяты одной, и бодхичитты. Вот эти два момента. Три Высшие практики и т.п.

----------


## Германн

> А, допустим, нравственности?


Нравственность является основой познания шуньяты. Ум, познающий шуньяту, обнаруживается сострадательным.

----------


## Dron

Первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты, или ее познает?

----------


## Нико

> Ум, познающий шуньяту, обнаруживается сострадательным.


У шраваков и пратьекабудд тоже?

----------


## Германн

> У Вас прям всё лозунги опять. Как знание горы Меру может привести к освобождению? Даже если это символ подношения мандалы. И первостепенно, наверное, всё же то, что ведёт к познанию Четырёх благородных истин, а не только шуньяты одной, и бодхичитты. Вот эти два момента. Три Высшие практики и т.п.


У меня не лозунги, а внятно сформулированные тезисы. Если о чём-то говорить, нужно стремиться к чёткости. Буддизм делает буддизмом именно шуньята. 
И пустотность присутствует везде, и в Бодхичитте (как абсолютный аспект), и в Четырёх Благородных Истинах (как цепь из 12 звеньев).

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У шраваков и пратьекабудд тоже?


Да. Это сострадание стоящих на безопасном берегу, в то время как Бодхисаттвы бросаются в реку спасать утопающих (из традиционных текстов).

----------


## Германн

> Первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты, или ее познает?


В Учении, первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты. 
В зависимости от того, насколько близко к этой цели подводит всё остальное, ранжируется его значимость.
Во внешних учениях нет цельного представления о пустотности. Хотя может быть масштабное сострадание (христианство) и сложные техники (шактизм).
Именно созерцание пустотности делает технику работающей на Освобождение, а с приоритетом сострадания по отношению к технике - на Пробуждение.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да. Это сострадание стоящих на безопасном берегу, в то время как Бодхисаттвы бросаются в реку спасать утопающих (из традиционных текстов).


Т.е. у них, стоящих себе на безопасном берегу, есть махакаруна?

----------


## Dron

> В Учении, первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты. 
> В зависимости от того, насколько близко к этой цели подводит всё остальное, ранжируется его значимость.


Под Учением вы понимаете Ратна Дхарму?

----------


## Германн

> Под Учением вы понимаете Ратна Дхарму?


С уточнением, что познание шуньяты в Махаяне акцентирует сострадательность.

----------


## Dron

> С уточнением, что познание шуньяты в Махаяне всегда сплавлено с состраданием.


У вас, как и у остальных буддистов, познание Архатом пустоты частный случай Дхармы?

----------


## Германн

> У вас, как и у остальных буддистов, познание Архатом пустоты частный случай Дхармы?


Конечно.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно.


Тогда как такое познание может быть второстепенным по отношению к тому, что к нему ведет?

----------


## Германн

> Тогда как такое познание может быть второстепенным по отношению к тому, что к нему ведет?


Не понял. Познание пустоты (в т.ч. Архатом) - первостепенно. Познание космологии (в т.ч. Меру) - второстепенно.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дрон атакуе.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кунсанг (12.01.2013), Сергей Хос (11.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Не понял. Познание пустоты (в т.ч. Архатом) - первостепенно. Познание космологии (в т.ч. Меру) - второстепенно.





> В Учении, первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты.


Как вас правильно понять?

----------


## Dron

"Извините, что помешал вам кармамудру обсуждать" (с)

----------

Нико (11.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Как вас правильно понять?


В Учении, первостепенно то, что учит [будущего] Архата [или Бодхисаттву] познанию пустотности. Гора Меру - не принципиальна. В отличие от Учения о шуньяте. Буддизм отличается от внешних учений индуизма отсутствием всеобщей субстанции, одной-единой на всех (это обязательный аспект пустотности).
Любой Метод является способом созерцания пустотности. Это ядро буддийской практики, а не внешняя философская оболочка, которая может быть, а может и отсутствовать. Если пустотность созерцается неправильно, то Метод не работает на Пробуждение.

В теме про Тайских риши вспоминался Буддагуптанатха, после обращения из натхов в Ваджраяну продолжавший посещать святые для натхов места. Это не важно. Не принципиально даже то, продолжал ли он использовать какие-то практики натхов. Существенно то, что Буддагуптанатха приобрёл уникальное воззрение, идущее от Будды. И успешно созерцал шуньяту, практикуя. Натхи же сохраняют представление о единой всеобщей субстанции, якобы стоящей за пустотой. Это отрезает натхов от Дхармы, от Пути к Пробуждению (не от благих перерождений, разумеется). Буддагуптанатха не уходил от Прибежища. 

Прибежище - это внутреннее отношение, выражением которого выступает Учение о пустоте. Оно определяет сущность  созерцания. Если в основу практики положено воззрение пустотности, то выходит буддийская практика. Если же формально буддийская практика сопровождается верой в единую всеобщую субстанцию, получается практика индуизма.

----------


## Германн

http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html
"То, что зовётся шуньей (пустотой) в этой системе, не является подлинной шуньей, ибо шунья всего лишь означает отсутствие объектов. Это называется абхавой, или отсутствием всего сущего, в котором исчезло всё объективное существующее. Это – абсолютная Сущность, это состояние, которое пребывает как трансцендентное и абсолютный покой."

Всеобщая - единая, без другого - субстанция.
Одна на всех, стоящая за всем и вся.
Это уводит внешних от Дхармы.

P.S. Шунья не означает отсутствие объектов: пустота это форма, форма это пустота. Веками заимствуя из буддизма элементы философии, текстов тантр,  техник Ваджраяны, внешние всё равно не становятся внутренними - им ведь не нужно такое воззрение, как в Будда-Дхарме. Всеобщая, единая на всех субстанция домысливается индуистами с неизбежностью рока. В результате, Пробуждающего созерцания не получается: закрытое концепцией Бога ригпа никем не узнаётся.

----------

Lungrig (13.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Сообщение от Германн  



> Не понял. Познание пустоты (в т.ч. Архатом) - первостепенно. Познание космологии (в т.ч. Меру) - второстепенно.


 Сообщение от Германн  



> В Учении, первостепенно то, что учит познанию шуньяты.


Сначала у вас познание первостепенно, потом - то,что ему учит.

----------


## Германн

Две шкалы. Большей-меньшей важности созерцаемого (пустотности и конкретных "внешних объектов"). Большей-меньшей важности Учений о созерцании (пустотности и объектов "физического мира"). Эти шкалы параллельны, их элементы соответствуют друг другу. Созерцание пустотности и Учение о таком созерцании важнее созерцания и описания физических объектов. *Пустотность всего нужно созерцать - а не одной горой, конкретным Эверестом, интересоваться*.

----------


## Германн

Вот внешнее учение внутри буддизма: http://kapala.narod.ru/
Человек практикует богиню, как некую сущность - игнорируя Дхарму, воззрение. 

Любо пустотный Йидам, проявление Будды (где нет онтологически единственного Ади-будды). 
Либо концентрация на концепции Шакти/Шивы (на онтологии единой, всоеобщей субстанции).
Разное направление созерцания - разные результаты практики.




> Геше Тинлей дал прекрасный ответ по поводу различия индуистской и буддийской тантры. По этому же поводу Чогьял Намкай Норбу сказал во Владивостоке в 2000 году во время встречи с местной общиной, что "одновременно практиковать буддийскую и индуистскую тантру нельзя, поскольку они основаны на разных принципах". Но конечно есть знатоки, которые разбираюся в этом вопросе лучше геше Тинлея, Джово Атиши, Чогьяла Намкай Норбу и самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5230 

(Кали, Шива - переосмысленные в буддизме индуистские божества. Они совсем другие, в качестве Йидамов.)

----------


## Dron

> Две шкалы. Большей-меньшей важности созерцаемого (пустотности и конкретных "внешних объектов"). Большей-меньшей важности Учений о созерцании (пустотности и объектов "физического мира"). Эти шкалы параллельны, их элементы соответствуют друг другу. Созерцание пустотности и Учение о таком созерцании важнее созерцания и описания физических объектов. *Пустотность всего нужно созерцать - а не одной горой, конкретным Эверестом, интересоваться*.


В какой из них то, что ведет к познанию пустоты, важней познания пустоты?

----------


## Германн

> В какой из них то, что ведет к познанию пустоты, важней познания пустоты?


Элементы двух разных шкал не сравнивались друг с другом. Шкалы изоморфны.
Малоинтересна общеиндийская гора Меру. *Интересна шуньята и её созерцание - то, что есть только в Будда-Дхарме*.

О горе Сумеру в вероучении вайшнавов:
http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa.../1399----.html

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Мне тоже кажется, что есть большая разница. Тем более, непонятно, как могло появиться новозаветное учение - которое, конкретно в этом фрагменте, впечатляет глубиной сострадания. Казалось бы, контекст совсем другой. Но вот, откуда-то появилось масштабное учение о сострадании. Это может быть следствием зарождения Бодхичитты кем-то, давным-давно. Хотя идея про родившегося человеком дэва, предложенная Фёдором Ф., тоже всё объясняет.
> 
> Будущий Шакьямуни тоже не был буддистом, когда (по одной из версий) впервые зародил Бодхичитту, взяв на себя чужие наказания в аду.


Не подскажите фрагмент НЗ, в котором наиболее ярко выражено это сострадание?


Тут, вижу, уже про Тантру разговор, мне эта тема незнакома, да и далеко мне до Гухьямантраяны, т.к. Сутраяну еще толком не освоил. Но вот сегодня пришла мысль, что положительное отношение к внешним учениям может ухудшить качество практики даже на этапе развития низшей личности. Например, положительное отношение к внешним учениям, имхо, может помешать полноценной практике созерцания драгоценности человеческой жизни.

----------


## Dron

> *Пустотность всего нужно созерцать - а не одной горой, конкретным Эверестом, интересоваться*.


Почему бы не интересоваться Меру, ведь Будда говорил о ней. При исследовании выяснилось, что его слова нельзя понимать буквально, в смысле карты, верно?

----------


## Германн

> Почему бы не интересоваться Меру, ведь Будда говорил о ней. При исследовании выяснилось, что его слова нельзя понимать буквально, в смысле карты, верно?


Обсудите Меру с кришнаитами. Ссылку я дал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Обсудите Меру с кришнаитами. Ссылку я дал.


Ясно, а почему тогда вы не обсуждаете, якобы, установленное отсутствие способности освобождать у всех учений, кроме данного в известной вам форме, с теми же людьми и на тех же основаниях?

----------


## Германн

> Не подскажите фрагмент НЗ, в котором наиболее ярко выражено это сострадание?
> 
> 
> Тут, вижу, уже про Тантру разговор, мне эта тема незнакома, да и далеко мне до Гухьямантраяны, т.к. Сутраяну еще толком не освоил. Но вот сегодня пришла мысль, что положительное отношение к внешним учениям может ухудшить качество практики даже на этапе развития низшей личности. Например, положительное отношение к внешним учениям, имхо, может помешать полноценной практике созерцания драгоценности человеческой жизни.


Не помню, если честно, так вот сходу. Сострадание как-то больше в предании развивается - у Нила Сорского и Игнатия Брянчанинова есть много добрых слов. Внешние учения, имхо, препятствий буддисту не создают, если точно знать разницу. *Разница в шуньяте*. Сколько бы ни существовало небуддийских учений, подавляющее большинство развивает одну и ту же идею: всё есть Одно. Если сразу её осмысленно отвергнуть, небуддийские учения не производят впечатления: ведь раз за разом, речь заходит об Одном и том же. От этого становится скучно. Мне кажется, так.

----------


## Dron

> Обсудите Меру с кришнаитами. Ссылку я дал.


+ имхо, без ссылок, и без кришнаитов Меру можно и нужно обсуждать в буддизме, хотя бы на предмет ее истинности как относительной истины. Согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Ясно, а почему тогда вы не обсуждаете, якобы, установленное отсутствие способности освобождать у всех учений, кроме данного в известной вам форме, с теми же людьми и на тех же основаниях?


Моя вера в то, что Пробуждает только Дхарма, подкрепляется тем, что только в Буддизме (вобравшем в себя Бон) встречается доктрина шуньявады. Учение о пустотности уникально, и на уровне значения (не слов) ни на что не похоже. А любое теистическое учение Индии обязательно находит свой европейский эквивалент на уровне значения.

Дхарма уникальна - как и сказано Буддой. 
Это вызывает доверие к остальному, что объективно проверить нельзя.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не помню, если честно, так вот сходу. Сострадание как-то больше в предании развивается - у Нила Сорского и Игнатия Брянчанинова есть много добрых слов. Внешние учения, имхо, препятствий буддисту не создают, если точно знать разницу. *Разница в шуньяте*. Сколько бы ни существовало небуддийских учений, подавляющее большинство развивает одну и ту же идею: всё есть Одно. Если сразу её осмысленно отвергнуть, небуддийские учения не производят впечатления: ведь раз за разом, речь заходит об Одном и том же. От этого становится скучно. Мне кажется, так.


А я могу привести весьма недобрые и отнюдь не сострадательные слова таких отцов церкви, как Иоанн Златоуст, Феофан Затворник, а также таких богословов, как Мартин Лютер или печально известные Шпренгер и Инсисторис. 
Мне кажется, что  у многих, в т.ч. и буддистов, в сознание еще с позднесоветских времен въелись штампы о "самом человечном человеке", нет, не Ленине, а Иисусе, хотя конкретных подтверждений такой уж сострадательной позиции Иисуса привести не могут.
Позволю себе процитировать Бертрана Рассела. Грустно говорить об этом, но позиция этого атеиста кажется мне более честной, чем позиция отдельных, в т.ч. и популярных буддистов:



> Вопрос  о  личности Христа  надо рассмотреть и  в нравственном плане. В
> нравственном облике  Христа  имеется,  на мой взгляд,  один весьма серьезный
> изъян, и заключается он в том, что Христос верил в ад. Я не могу представить
> себе,   чтобы  какой-нибудь  человек,  действительно  отличающийся  глубокой
> человечностью,  мог  верить  в вечную  кару.  А Христос, как  он изображен в
> евангелиях, несомненно, верил в вечное  наказание, и мы неоднократно находим
> места,  в которых он исполнен мстительной  злобы против  людей, не  желавших
> слушать его проповеди, отношение к инакомыслящим, которое отнюдь не является
> необычным у  проповедников,  но  которое  несколько  умаляет  величие  такой
> ...

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Это вызывает доверие к остальному, что объективно проверить нельзя.


Можно ли объективно проверить способность на предмет способности освобождения ВСЕ учения, которые были, или даже есть, которые длились два- три поколения, в селениях горных каких-нибудь, изолированных  и т.д, без письменности, и т.д. если помнить о намерениях и возможностях Будд и бодхисаттв?

----------


## Германн

> печально известные Шпренгер и Инсисторис


1000 лет назад, в Тибете, были группы падших тантриков, дегенератов и извращенцев. Пока с ними не разобрались, была беда. Важно не то, что было - а то, как к этому относится традиция. Традиция отвергла и осудила. Католическая церковь принесла официальное покаяние за инквизицию. Православие, например, отвергло и осудило скопцов. И так в каждой религии. За тысячелетия истории, обязательно появляются ереси, секты, дурные практики. Вопрос, *включены ли они в Канон*, как интерпретировались школьными авторитетами, и как трактуются сейчас в живой непрерывной традиции.




> Мне кажется, что  у многих, в т.ч. и буддистов, в сознание еще с позднесоветских времен въелись штампы о "самом человечном человеке", нет, не Ленине, а Иисусе, хотя конкретных подтверждений такой уж сострадательной позиции Иисуса привести не могут.


Внезапно я всё-таки вспомнил уникальные (для древнего Ближнего Востока) слова Иисуса: "благословляйте проклинающих вас" (Мтф. 5.44, Лк. 6.28). 
Он учил любить своих врагов.

----------


## Германн

> Можно ли объективно проверить способность на предмет способности освобождения ВСЕ учения, которые были, или даже есть, которые длились два- три поколения, в селениях горных каких-нибудь, изолированных  и т.д, без письменности, и т.д. если помнить о намерениях и возможностях Будд и бодхисаттв?


Теоретически допускаю. Но у меня *нет оснований* считать существование таких Учений фактом. Зато легко найти очередное заимствование из буддизма, с разорванной отступниками линией передачи, и смешением с внешними учениями. Какой в этом прок? Есть объективно наблюдаемые явления - и есть живая традиция. Пока нет оснований предполагать что-то ещё.

----------


## Dron

> Теоретически допускаю. Но у меня *нет оснований* считать существование таких Учений фактом.


Да, неужели. Свершилось, пойду посмотрю, нет ли каких знамений в небе))
Ни у кого нет таких оснований, разумеется.



> Зато легко найти очередное заимствование из буддизма, с разорванной отступниками линией передачи, и смешением с внешними учениями. Какой в этом прок?


Странный вопрос. Какой прок..Прочный прок-  указываем на то, что такое учение- не освобождает. 



> Пока нет оснований предполагать что-то ещё.


Ну, вот, все чинно/благородно.(с)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> 1000 лет назад, в Тибете, были группы падших тантриков, дегенератов и извращенцев. Пока с ними не разобрались, была беда. Важно не то, что было - а то, как к этому относится традиция. Традиция отвергла и осудила. Католическая церковь принесла официальное покаяние за инквизицию. Православие, например, отвергло и осудило скопцов. И так в каждой религии. За тысячелетия истории, обязательно появляются ереси, секты, дурные практики. Вопрос, *включены ли они в Канон*, как интерпретировались школьными авторитетами, и как трактуются сейчас в живой непрерывной традиции.
> 
> 
> 
> Внезапно я всё-таки вспомнил уникальные (для древнего Ближнего Востока) слова Иисуса: "благословляйте проклинающих вас" (Мтф. 5.44, Лк. 6.28). 
> Он учил любить своих врагов.


Сравнительно недавно, в разгар войны в Индокитае, группа католических епископов призвала сбросить на Вьетнам атомную бомбу ради защиты тамошних католиков, а один протестантский богослов заявил что «Даже атомные бомбы могут служить любви к ближнему». Так что волчьи зубы виднеются из-под овечьей шкуры даже в современном мире. Что касается Иоанна Златоуста и Феофана Затворника, они, несмотря на их экстремистские заявления, до сих пор считаются святыми отцами церкви и никто их сочинения не подвергает особой критике, хотя там пропаганды межнациональной и межконфессиональной розни, имхо, не меньше, чем в иной литературе, признаваемой нынче экстремистской.

Если христиане учатся любить и прощать врагов, то отчего же Иисус не собирается любить Сатану и не собирается простить его и т.н. "нечестивых"? Двойные стандарты, однако :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Несколько раньше писал здесь, что ригпа подразумевает 1-е бхуми. Пропустил важное замечание Легбы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post530722



> Ну, не совсем так. Этот вопрос довольно часто задавали Учителям.
> Мгновенное переживание ригпа, как при ригпа-цал-ванге, идентично состоянию ума бодхисаттвы 1го бхуми.
> Но оно мгновенно, а достигнув бхуми бодхисаттва уже утверждается в этом видении.
> Ну типа подпрыгнули у забора, и секундочку видели, чо за ним - а не перелезли его.))

----------


## Германн

> Если христиане учатся любить и прощать врагов, то отчего же Иисус не собирается любить Сатану и не собирается простить его и т.н. "нечестивых"? Двойные стандарты, однако


В пользу современного христианства всё-таки скажу: оно работает с мотивацией. Индийские учения, кроме Дхармы и джайнизма, производят впечатление, скорей, оккультной технологии. Сострадание и скромность, вероятно, не на первом месте - хотя отречение от мирского сильнейшее. (Могу ошибаться.) Я как-то беседовал с христианином, он ответил - про стандарты Суда - "я знаю людей, которых только страх вечного Ада удерживает от преступлений". Пожалуй, это аргумент. Но всё-таки, на первое место я бы поставил искренние попытки христиан быть скромней и добрей. Это дело хорошее. Такие люди могут, при случае, и Дхарму осознать.

----------

Atmo Kamal (12.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В пользу современного христианства я скажу только одно: оно работает с мотивацией. Индийские же учения, кроме Дхармы и джайнизма, производят впечатление, скорее, технологии. Сострадание и скромность, вероятно, не на первом месте - хотя отречение от мирского сильнейшее. (Могу ошибаться.)


Мотивация, имхо, эгоистичная. Как человек может желать попасть в Царствие Небесное если при этом другие живые существа будут "гореть в огне вечном"? Разве может нравственный человек желать спасения для себя, если его спасение будет связано с тем, что его Спаситель отправит других живых существ в ад? 
Сравните эту эгоистичную мотивацию с обетом Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи заполнить своим телом все ады или с историей про одного кадампинского геше, который всю жизнь молился о том, чтобы отправиться в ад вместо живых существ.
Судя по многочисленным скандалам, связанным с педофилией, дорогими часами и т.д. с отречением от мирского слабовато даже у верхушки христианского клира, что уж говорить о мирянах?

----------


## Dron

...и вот, Германн, хотя нет у вас возможности оценить ВСЕ учения на предмет наличия шуньявады, есть же у вас, хотя бы, возможность оценивать умы людей, иначе откуда взяться статистике- "один из десяти на вангах- по любому индуист"?

----------


## Германн

> ...и вот, Германн, хотя нет у вас возможности оценить ВСЕ учения на предмет наличия шуньявады, есть же у вас, хотя бы, возможность оценивать умы людей, иначе откуда взяться статистике- "один из десяти на вангах- по любому индуист"?


Побеседуйте с людьми и проверьте. Вообще, это не плохо (имхо), что индуисты приходят на ванги. Если кошка, забежав на ванг, получает благословение - странно было бы полагать, что иноверец, не понимающий сущности происходящего по-буддийски, благословения не получает. У него ведь нет обетов, нет и нарушения, наверное. Мне кажется, что они получают благословение. И в следующих жизнях встретятся с Дхармой.

----------


## Германн

> Мотивация, имхо, эгоистичная. Как человек может желать попасть в Царствие Небесное если при этом другие живые существа будут "гореть в огне вечном"? Разве может нравственный человек желать спасения для себя, если его спасение будет связано с тем, что его Спаситель отправит других живых существ в ад?


Но ведь не Дхарма же.

----------


## Dron

> Побеседуйте с людьми и проверьте.


Со сколькими, для качественной выборки?

----------


## Германн

> Со сколькими, для качественной выборки?


У меня нет цели писать на БФ диссертацию. Не согласны - хорошо, у Вас другие наблюдения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне кажется, что  у многих, в т.ч. и буддистов, в сознание еще с позднесоветских времен въелись штампы о "самом человечном человеке", нет, не Ленине, а Иисусе, хотя конкретных подтверждений такой уж сострадательной позиции Иисуса привести не могут.


Цитаты из НЗ Вам уже давались, и не раз, начиная с этой. Почему опять и опять делаете вид, что их нет и не было?




> Позволю себе процитировать Бертрана Рассела. Грустно говорить об этом, но позиция этого атеиста кажется мне более честной, чем позиция отдельных, в т.ч. и популярных буддистов:


Рассел столь же пристрастно и избирательно, как и Вы, выбирает из НЗ только те фрагменты, которые допускают осуждение Иисуса и его учения, _будучи предвзято истрактованы вне исторического, национального и сущностно-библейского контекста_...

Не буду разбирать их все, скажу только то, что уже говорил: тема адов, в кои попадает, с великой вероятностью, всякий, не следующий Б8П и свершающий неблагие деяния (включая хулу на Татхагату, что соответствует в НЗ хуле на Святого Духа), в буддизме разработана куда более обстоятельно, стало быть, на взгляд Рассела, и у Будды, верящего в эти ады, "имеется один весьма серьезный изъян"? Или Рассел вообще не слыхал о буддийских адах?

*Наконец, разве здесь кто-то спорит с тем, что Учение Будды превосходит любое другое учение, а личность Будды -- любую другую личность, что было выделено Вами в цитате из Рассела?*




> Если христиане учатся любить и прощать врагов, то отчего же Иисус не собирается любить Сатану и не собирается простить его и т.н. "нечестивых"? Двойные стандарты, однако


Это опять реверсируемый довод, если вспомнить о том, что и буддисты, "учащиеся любить и прощать врагов", не собираются (как не собирался и сам Будда) любить и прощать Мару и его слуг...

----------

Atmo Kamal (12.01.2013), Марина В (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> если вспомнить о том, что и буддисты, "учащиеся любить и прощать врагов", не собираются (как не собирался и сам Будда) любить и прощать Мару и его слуг...


Как соотносятся л и п с Бодхичиттой?

----------


## Германн

> Это опять реверсируемый довод, если вспомнить о том, что и буддисты, "учащиеся любить и прощать врагов", не собираются (как не собирался и сам Будда) любить и прощать Мару и его слуг...


Любить и прощать нужно всех. Что не отменяет адекватных мер и т.д.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Любить и прощать нужно всех. Что не отменяет адекватных мер и т.д.


Вы не согласны с тем, что и этот довод Глеба -- реверсируемый? : )

И вот по поводу правильных адекватных мер из Дхаммапады:

3. «Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня».
 У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается.

 4. «Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня».
 У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается.

 5. Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью,
 но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.

----------

Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Федор Ф (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И вот по поводу правильных адекватных мер из Дхаммапады:


Террористов и серийных убийц, закореневших в омрачениях, имеет смысл останавливать любым возможным способом. 1000 лет назад падшие тантрики, в Тибете, убивали людей. Правильно тогда сделали в Тибете, что всех этих извращенцев извели. (Не потому, что отступники, а потому что убийцы.) Это был сострадательный ответ со стороны традиции.

О другом. Помните, мы обсуждали с Вами дзенский апокриф из Дунхуана? Всё-таки в изучении буддизма нужно полагаться на живую непрерывную традицию. Текст должен 1. входить в Канон, 2. иметь традиционные комментарии и линию преемственности 3. интерпретироваться исходя из живой, современной традиции. Это важно для достоверного различения Дхармы и внешних учений.

Иногда критически важно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Генетически извели породу, и тантрики перестали падать до убийств?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Террористов и серийных убийц, закореневших в омрачениях, имеет смысл останавливать любым возможным способом. 1000 лет назад падшие тантрики, в Тибете, убивали людей. Правильно тогда сделали в Тибете, что всех этих извращенцев извели. (Не потому, что отступники, а потому что убийцы.) Это был сострадательный ответ со стороны традиции.


Не отвлекайтесь, пожалуйста, на посторонние доводы? Иначе кол-во вопросов к Вам будет возрастать...
Пока их -- всего два:
1) согласны ли Вы с тем, что и тот довод Глеба -- реверсируемый?
2) согласны ли Вы с тем, что "... никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она"?

----------


## Германн

> 1) согласны ли Вы с тем, что и тот довод Глеба -- реверсируемый?


К сожалению, не понял, что это значит. Если вера в ад изъян - это не обязательно применимо к буддизму (не все верят в иччхантиков). Протест Рассела, насколько я понимаю, вызвал именно вечный ад. Тибетские школы его отрицают.




> 2) согласны ли Вы с тем, что "... никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она"?


Совершенно согласен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> К сожалению, не понял, что это значит.


_Реверсируемый_, букв. "возвращаемый". Применительно к доводам и аргументам это означает, что суждение, приведённое как опровержение, действительно и по отношению к тому, что отстаивается.

----------


## Германн

При анализе любой традиции, нужно учитывать: 
1. Представлена ли данная концепция в Каноне.
2. Как традиционно трактуется данное место Канона (скопцы не представляют православную традицию, к примеру).
3. Как интерпретируется данная концепция не в реконструированной историком - а в живой, современной традиции.
(О.О. Розенберг тоже об этом писал, применительно к буддологии.)

Критика христианства (если ей заниматься) должна учитывать, что живая традиция Католической церкви отвергла и осудила инквизицию. Что православная традиция неоднородна (линия Иосифа Волоцкого, и линия Нила Сорского). Что в живом, современном христианстве акцент на сострадании.




> _Реверсируемый_, букв. "возвращаемый". Применительно к доводам и аргументам это означает, что приведённое в качестве довода или аргумента в качестве опровержения действительно и по отношению к тому, что отстаивается.


Применительно к тибетским школам - не реверсируемый. Редко кто верит в иччхаников в современном буддизме (но на форуме есть Гакусей, в его буддийской традиции есть представление об иччхантиках). Рассел по умолчанию подразумевал христианский ад. Он вечен. Из него нет выхода. А в тибетском буддизме, будущий Шакьямуни (по одной из версий) зародил Бодхичитту в аду, и ад не вечен. 

Поэтому - нет, аргумент не реверсируемый.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Протест Рассела, насколько я понимаю, вызвал именно вечный ад. Тибетские школы его отрицают.


Вечного ада, как такового, нет ни в одной из ветвей буддизма. : ) Хотя срока пребывания в адах исчисляются, бывает, упопомрачительными величинами...
Это уж не говоря о том, что сансара, как таковая, -- средоточие страдания (чередующегося, местами, с радостью или блаженством).
Не зря, говоря о страдании, Будда говорил: "рождение, старение, смерть", не упоминая детства, отрочества, юности...

И не нужно бы забывать, что Иисус очень часто говорил притчами (т.е., прибегал к иносказаниями или применял упаи, сходные с теми, что используются и в буддизме)...

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013), Федор Ф (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Моя традиция признаёт, что ад может быть вечным. Она, однако, кажется, единственная в этом роде. Но и христианство неоднородно по этому вопросу. Например, в православии есть разные мнения по этому вопросу. Тот же архиепископ Илларион (Алфеев) отрицает вечность ада.

----------

Германн (12.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Редко кто верит в иччхаников в современном буддизме...


Иччхантики, как обстоятельно разъяснено, к примеру, в Ланкаватаре, тоже непременно освободятся! : )
Дать цитату?

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И не нужно бы забывать, что Иисус очень часто говорил притчами (т.е., прибегал к иносказаниями или применял упаи, сходные с теми, что используются и в буддизме)...


Да. Туманное место из послания Павла "предать сатане во измождение плоти" (про случай инцеста) не обязательно трактовать как пытки и казнь на костре. Инквизиция была канонически необоснованна; и живая Католическая церковь её осудила канонически. Мне кажется, это важно. Потому что и буддизму, как религиозной традиции, можно необоснованно приписать извращённые практики древних вероотступников. Которые не опираются ни на Канон, ни на традиционные комментарии, ни на позицию живых хранителей Учения (верховных Лам).

Канон и традиционные комментарии, непрерывная линия преемственности с признанием предшественником своего преемника, интерпретация официально признанных хранителей учения - имеют решающее значение. В том числе, для христианства. Никто ведь из самих христиан не цитирует "Молот Ведьм" как авторитетный источник.

----------


## Нико

> Моя традиция признаёт, что ад может быть вечным. Она, однако, кажется, единственная в этом роде. Но и христианство неоднородно по этому вопросу. Например, в православии есть разные мнения по этому вопросу. Тот же архиепископ Илларион (Алфеев) отрицает вечность ада.


И как он это обосновывает?

----------


## Германн

> Иччхантики, как обстоятельно разъяснено, к примеру, в Ланкаватаре, тоже непременно освободятся! : )
> Дать цитату?


Спасибо, читал Ваши замечательные переводы. Но Гакусей настаивает - значит, в Хоссо всё-таки считается иначе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Моя традиция признаёт, что ад может быть вечным. Она, однако, кажется, единственная в этом роде.


Можете пояснить, что подразумевается под адом в школе, основанной на йогачаре?

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Генетически извели породу, и тантрики перестали падать до убийств?


В истории буддизма изредка случались извращения. Но они *не имееют опоры в Каноне*. И пресекались не внешней силой (например, англичанами) - а самой же буддийской традицией (например, тибетской теократией). Осуждались в школьных комментариях. И конечно, не признаются Ламами сегодня.

----------


## Dron

> Моя традиция признаёт, что ад может быть вечным. Она, однако, кажется, единственная в этом роде.


Не единственная. ТОчнее, такая же, как и все остальные буддийские. Тут просто немного неуместно слово "вечный", вводит в заблуждение. 
Вернее написать - ад можно *воспроизводить* ровно столько, сколько создается причин для этого. 12 нидан, вроде, позволяют такой аттракцион.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> И как он это обосновывает?


Христос спустился в ад и разрушил его.

----------


## Gakusei

> Можете пояснить, что подразумевается под адом в школе, основанной на йогачаре?


То же, что и в прочих, полагаю.

----------


## Gakusei

> Не единственная. ТОчнее, такая же, как и все остальные буддийские. Тут просто немного неуместно слово "вечный", вводит в заблуждение. 
> Вернее написать - ад можно *воспроизводить* ровно столько, сколько создается причин для этого. 12 нидан, вроде, позволяют такой аттракцион.


Вы правы относительно формулировки, хотя результат тот же. Что касается остальных, то вроде бы господствует вера во всеобщее освобождение. А хоссо - единственная школа, которая это явным образом отрицает. Есть такие, кто никогда не освободится. И есть такие, кто никогда не поднимется из самых беспросветных уделов. Мы, правда, не можем точно определить, кто именно. Хотя есть некоторые признаки...

----------


## Dron

> Вы правы относительно формулировки, хотя результат тот же. Что касается остальных, то вроде бы господствует вера во всеобщее освобождение. А хоссо - единственная школа, которая это явным образом отрицает. Есть такие, кто никогда не освободится. И есть такие, кто никогда не поднимется из самых беспросветных уделов. Мы, правда, не можем точно определить, кто именно. Хотя есть некоторые признаки...


Скорее, расскажите про эти признаки.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть такие, кто никогда не освободится. И есть такие, кто никогда не поднимется из самых беспросветных уделов.


Как именно (если можно -- приведите цитаты из аутентичных текстов) обосновывается это утверждение в Хоссо, если Йогачара, Виджнянавада и Читтаматра утверждают возможность освобождения всех и каждого?
Ведь, согласно представлению о невозможности некоторых никогда не достигнуть освобождения, получается, что _сила сострадания_ махаянских будд, бодхисаттв-махасаттв ограничена... Чем именно она ограничена, согласно воззрениям Хоссо?

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Что касается остальных, то вроде бы господствует вера во всеобщее освобождение. А хоссо - единственная школа, которая это явным образом отрицает.


ТОгда она отрицает 12 нидан. Есть такое?

----------


## Dron

> Как именно (если можно -- приведите цитаты из аутентичных текстов) обосновывается это утверждение в Хоссо, если Йогачара, Виджнянавада и Читтаматра


Да Гакусей, в самом деле, если все три отрицают, то как тогда?

----------


## Gakusei

> Скорее, расскажите про эти признаки.


Например, беспечность и безоглядность, связанные с верой во всеобщее освобождение, являются такими признаками. Ряд злодеяний, которые вырывают всякие "корни" возможного освобождения и навсегда отвращают существо от Дхармы. Разные есть варианты, в том числе довольно экзотические. В "Сутре основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" назван ряд признаков: http://lib.rus.ec/b/160848.

----------


## Gakusei

> Как именно (если можно -- приведите цитаты из аутентичных текстов) обосновывается это утверждение в Хоссо, если Йогачара, Виджнянавада и Читтаматра утверждают возможность освобождения всех и каждого?
> Ведь, согласно представлению о невозможности некоторых никогда не достигнуть освобождения, получается, что _сила сострадания_ махаянских будд, бодхисаттв-махасаттв ограничена... Чем именно она ограничена, согласно воззрениям Хоссо?


Возможность освобождения не отрицается. Просто некоторые ею никогда не воспользуются.




> ТОгда она отрицает 12 нидан. Есть такое?


Нет.

----------


## Dron

> Например, беспечность и безоглядность, связанные с верой во всеобщее освобождение


Ясно, а теперь про мифическую маленькую веру во всеобщее освобождение, это что за вера такая нехорошая: которая, вероятно, расхолаживает от собственных усилий, создавая иллюзию освобождения, поданного на блюдечке?

----------


## Dron

> Возможность освобождения не отрицается. Просто некоторые ею никогда не воспользуются.


Это по закону вероятности вычисляется, или иначе как-то?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможность освобождения не отрицается. Просто некоторые ею никогда не воспользуются.


Принимают ли в Хоссо неисчерпаемый обет бодхисаттвы (т.е., -- отказа от ухода в паринирвану вплоть до спасения всех чувствующих существ)?

----------


## Gakusei

> Принимают ли в Хоссо неисчерпаемый обет бодхисаттвы (т.е., -- отказа от ухода в паринирвану вплоть до спасения всех чувствующих существ)?


В качестве ответа приведу вам цитату из упомянутой "Сутры основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи", там как раз обсуждается этот вопрос:



> Если заблудший путник, который по ошибке вступил на опасный путь, встретит благого друга, который уведёт его с этого пути, то он вовек более не вступит на него, а увидев других людей, в свою очередь уговорит их не вступать на него, сказав им: «Я сам заблудился, но позже обрёл освобождение. Я более не вступлю на этот путь». Если же он снова заблудится и будет совершать ошибки, не понимая, что это тот самый опасный путь, по которому он шёл раньше, то он непременно погибнет. Точно так же обстоит дело с теми людьми, которые оказываются в дурных областях существования, но после обретают освобождение благодаря силе искусных средств бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи и обретают рождение среди людей и небожителей. Если же они потом снова входят в эти дурные области существования, создав тяжёлую дурную карму, то *вовеки* остаются в адах и *никогда* более не обретают освобождения

----------

Shus (12.01.2013), Германн (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Ясно, а теперь про мифическую маленькую веру во всеобщее освобождение, это что за вера такая нехорошая: которая, вероятно, расхолаживает от собственных усилий, создавая иллюзию освобождения, поданного на блюдечке?


Спросите у Юй Кана, например.




> Это по закону вероятности вычисляется, или иначе как-то?


Не вычисляется.

----------


## Dron

> Спросите у Юй Кана, например.


Спросить у Юй Кана про ваше понимание?

----------


## Германн

Имхо, не принципиально. Бодхичитта в Хоссо зарождается, пустотность (без всеобщей, единой на всех субстанции) созерцается. Традиционная буддийская школа Махаяны. Мне кажется, отличия Дхармы от внешних учений гораздо актуальней - особенно, если индуисты посещают ретриты. Лучше искать общее в буддийских школах.

----------


## Германн

Интересно осмыслить, какая ситуация во внешних учениях была условием прихода Будды. Почему была выбрана именно северная Индия 2500 лет назад - а не Древняя Греция. Мне кажется, отличие в древней йогической санкхье (без идеи Бога) и в джайнизме. Если в Древней Греции увлечённо разрабатывали идею Единого, в Древней Индии созрела уникальная ситуация. Люди не склонялись, с обычным пристрастием, к идее всеобщей субстанции - или к полному уничтожению любого опыта. Две крайности были у людей того места и времени относительно неглубоки. Поэтому, Будда и пришёл учить. Как вы думаете?

----------


## Dron

Да, все именно так и было.

----------

Германн (12.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что касается остальных, то вроде бы господствует вера во всеобщее освобождение. А хоссо - единственная школа, которая это явным образом отрицает.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ТОгда она отрицает 12 нидан. Есть такое?


Хм. Можете развернуть, отчего следует это "тогда..."?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В качестве ответа приведу вам цитату из упомянутой "Сутры основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи", там как раз обсуждается этот вопрос:


1. Ответьте, пожалуйста, на прямой вопрос, принимают ли в Хоссу неисчерпаемый обет бодхисаттвы?
2. Соответствует ли сказанному в цитате приведённое ниже утверждение, встречающееся, к примеру, в Вики?

Кшитигарбха дал обет не становиться буддой до тех пор, пока все живые существа не будут спасены. Особым полем деятельности Кшитигарбхи являются адские миры, так как именно там живые существа страдают больше всего и нуждаются в поддержке. Говорится, что Кшитигарбха в конце времён разнесёт все ады вдребезги[3]...

----------

Pema Sonam (12.01.2013), Tong Po (13.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.01.2013), Марина В (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Спросить у Юй Кана про ваше понимание?


Своё понимание я изложил и не знаю что добавить. Теперь только Юй Кан вам поможет. Уверен, он справится.

----------


## Gakusei

> 1. Ответьте, пожалуйста, на прямой вопрос, принимают ли в Хоссу неисчерпаемый обет бодхисаттвы?
> 2. Соответствует ли сказанному в цитате приведённое ниже утверждение, встречающееся, к примеру, в Вики?


1. Да. 2. Да.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Хм. Можете развернуть, отчего следует это "тогда..."?


Два варианта, пусть Гакусей выберет по вкусу:
1)Проблема  в ниданах, какие то они настолько особенные, что неподдаются иззменениям от причин, создаваемых Буддами и боддхисаттвами, и НИКОГДА не поддадутся,
либо 2)проблема в недостаточных стараниях Будд и Боддхисаттв по отношению к такого типа персоне, как-то так.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Да. 2. Да.


Стало быть, этот бодхисаттва в конце времён уничтожит все ады вместе с находящимися там существами, невзирая на данный им обет спасения всех существ?
Либо он разнесёт все ады, освободив всех находящихся там существ, в том числе -- обречённых, как сказано им же, на вечное пребывание в адах?

----------

Марина В (17.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Своё понимание я изложил и не знаю что добавить. .


Тогда к вашему пониманию добавлю я. Если такой боддхисаттва знает, что некоторым не суждено спастись никогда, более того, знает кому именно, конкретно, поименно, то он, как боддхисаттва, обязан рассматривать их просто как вредный фактор для тех, кому спастись суждено(например, они могут дурно влиять на окружающих)
Раз так, то почему бы не отправить их в ад немного раньше?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1)Проблема  в ниданах, какие то они настолько особенные, что неподдаются иззменениям от причин, создаваемых Буддами и боддхисаттвами, и НИКОГДА не поддадутся,


Чьё-то особое понимание нидан (а проще сказать, признание неисправимости иччхантиков и т.п.) не есть "отрицание 12 нидан".




> 2)проблема в недостаточных стараниях Будд и Боддхисаттв по отношению к такого типа персоне, как-то так.


Тут ниданы ни при чём, ни при чём, ни при чём... ))

----------


## Dron

> Чьё-то особое понимание нидан (а проще сказать, признание неисправимости иччхантиков и т.п.) не есть "отрицание 12 нидан".


Чье то особое понимание нидан есть отрицание неособого понимания нидан.





> Тут ниданы ни при чём, ни при чём, ни при чём... ))


Тут- да.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чье то особое понимание нидан есть отрицание неособого понимания нидан.


Но не есть отрицание нидан. Логично? : )

----------


## Dron

> Но не есть отрицание нидан. Логично? : )


Конечно логично, если вы признаете некие сферические ниданы, по типу ноумена. Логично?

----------


## Gakusei

> Два варианта, пусть Гакусей выберет по вкусу:
> 1)Проблема  в ниданах, какие то они настолько особенные, что неподдаются иззменениям от причин, создаваемых Буддами и боддхисаттвами, и НИКОГДА не поддадутся,
> либо 2)проблема в недостаточных стараниях Будд и Боддхисаттв по отношению к такого типа персоне, как-то так.


3) Существа вольны не принимать помощь Будд и Бодхисаттв. Они в принципе могут измениться (поддаются изменениям), но не меняются.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Стало быть, этот бодхисаттва в конце времён уничтожит все ады вместе с находящимися там существами, невзирая на данный им обет спасения всех существ?
> Либо он разнесёт все ады, освободив всех находящихся там существ, в том числе -- обречённых, как сказано им же, на вечное пребывание в адах?


Во-первых, ады - это не место, которое можно уничтожить отдельно от пребывающих там. Это их состояние.
Во-вторых, несмотря не все усилия бодхисаттвы ады будут существовать. В этом смысле, кстати, бодхисаттва - *а*ччхантика.

----------


## Gakusei

> Тогда к вашему пониманию добавлю я. Если такой боддхисаттва знает, что некоторым не суждено спастись никогда, более того, знает кому именно, конкретно, поименно, то он, как боддхисаттва, обязан рассматривать их просто как вредный фактор для тех, кому спастись суждено(например, они могут дурно влиять на окружающих)
> Раз так, то почему бы не отправить их в ад немного раньше?


А если не знает, кому именно?

----------


## Dron

> 3) Существа вольны не принимать помощь Будд и Бодхисаттв. Они в принципе могут измениться (поддаются изменениям), но не меняются.


И доподлинно известно, что такие существа не примут помощь никогда. А, если учесть, что есть "признаки", то Буддам известны эти существа поименно.
Потому, что так написано в тексте. 
Да?

----------


## Нико

> Раз так, то почему бы не отправить их в ад немного раньше?


Отправьте, Дрон. )

----------


## Dron

> А если не знает, кому именно?


Т.е. незнание поименно это единственное, что сдерживает от предложенного мной варианта?

----------


## Dron

> Отправьте, Дрон. )


Я пытаюсь понять т.з. Гакусея. Надо читать предыдущие посты и понимать в контексте.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Во-первых, ады - это не место, которое можно уничтожить отдельно от пребывающих там. Это их состояние.


Значит, бодхисаттва ада уничтожит такие состояния и у тех, кто обречён на вечное пребывание в адах?




> Во-вторых, несмотря не все усилия бодхисаттвы ады будут существовать.


Значит, бодхисаттва ада не сможет уничтожить ады как таковые, будь они где-то вовне (что и подразумевается под фразой "рождение в дурных/неблагих уделах") или -- только в уме?




> В этом смысле, кстати, бодхисаттва - *а*ччхантика.


Просто для справки/уточнения: 

_Иччханти_ или _иччхантики_ (букв. «[те, кто] хотят, хотящие», от _иш_ = «искать, стремиться к») — речь идёт о жаждущих окончательного освобождения, но к нему не стремящихся.
И -- фрагмент из Ланкаватары, в котором никаких противоречий, подобных возникающим в Ваших толкованиях, нет:

*[Желающие освобождения, но не стремящиеся к нему]*
Теперь — об иччханти. Отчего же, Махамати, эти, желающие освобождения, не стремятся к нему? Так происходит, поскольку либо они отсекли все корни добродетели, либо следуют изначальному обету, принятому ими во имя [спасения всех] существ [страдающих] с безначальных времён. 

Что же понимается под отсечением всех корней добродетели? Это означает отвержение всех собраний наставлений бодхисаттв1 и клеветнические возглашения, будто следование учениям, содержащимся в сутрах, [а также] соблюдение монашеских правил и предписаний (_виная_), не ведёт к освобождению (мокша). И поскольку они отсекли все корни добродетели, им не достигнуть нирваны и прекращенья страданий. 

Вторые же, Махамати, это бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, отрекшиеся от ухода в паринирвану в силу принятого ими обета продолжать своё пребывание в сансаре до тех пор пока не достигнут окончательного освобождения все существа. Такова особенность отказавшихся от паринирваны, в силу чего они уходят в самадхи, следуя путём иччханти. 

И вновь Махамати молвил: 

— Коим из этих двоих, Благодатный, никогда не достигнуть окончательного освобождения? 

Благодатный ответствовал: 

— Бодхисаттвы-иччхантики, Махамати, ясно сознающие, что все дхармы изначально пребывают в паринирване, никогда не достигнут паринирваны. [Однако] не так обстоит с иччханти, отсекшими корни добродетелей. [И всё же,] *Махамати, даже иччханти, отсекшие корни всех добродетелей, рано иль поздно, в силу благоволения Татхагат, обретут побуждение вновь прорастить отсечённые ранее благие корни.* Почему это так? Поскольку, Махамати, ни одно из существ не обделено [состраданием] Татхагат. В силу всего этого, Махамати, бодхисаттвы-иччхантики (67) не достигают полного освобождения.

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013), Марина В (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Например, беспечность и безоглядность, связанные с верой во всеобщее освобождение, являются такими признаками.


Чего тут понимать? Bread.

----------


## Gakusei

> И доподлинно известно, что такие существа не примут помощь никогда. А, если учесть, что есть "признаки", то Буддам известны эти существа поименно.
> Потому, что так написано в тексте. 
> Да?


Нет.




> Т.е. незнание поименно это единственное, что сдерживает от предложенного мной варианта?


Нет.

----------


## Dron

> Нет.


Почему, в таком случае?






> Нет.


Это не единственное, что сдерживает, или это вообще не сдерживает?

----------


## Gakusei

> Значит, бодхисаттва ада не сможет уничтожить ады как таковые, будь они где-то вовне (что и подразумевается под фразой "рождение в дурных/неблагих уделах") или -- только уме?


Я вроде уже сказал. Повторю: нет. Кабы бодхисаттвы могли выполнить свои обеты, ады уже не существовали бы, поскольку они, бодхисаттвы, работают над этим с безначальных времён.




> Просто для справки/уточнения:


Вы не обратили внимания на специально выделенную мною букву "а" вначале слова? *А*ччхантика. Бодхисаттвы - *а*ччхантика. То есть они тоже никогда не покинут сансары, но по совсем другим причинам и пребывают в совсем другом состоянии.




> И -- фрагмент из Ланкаватары, в котором никаких противоречий, подобных возникающим в Ваших толкованиях, нет:


Нет никаких противоречий и, главное, нет никаких моих толкований. Я привёл вам точную цитату из Сутры. Бодхисаттва дал обет, но никогда его не выполнит. Потому что есть существа, которые не принимают его помощь. Помощь бодхисаттв не обладает непредолимостью на манер божьей благодати в кальвинизме.

----------

Lungrig (13.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Dron, я не знаю, почему бодхисаттвы не отправляют в ад тех, о ком им доподлинно известно, что они никогда не освободятся. Не встречал в текстах такого предположения (что надо их отправлять) и его обсуждения. Могу лишь гадать: может, им неизвестно доподлинно, может, это было бы неэффективно, может, это просто не их метод, а может, это тупо незачем делать. Ведь если они будут вредить, то и в адах тоже. А бодхисаттвы и там спасают.

----------


## Нико

> ]Я вроде уже сказал. Повторю: нет. Кабы бодхисаттвы могли выполнить свои обеты, ады уже не существовали бы, поскольку они, бодхисаттвы, работают над этим с безначальных времён.



Ну да, Авалокитешвара старалася, старался, и в итоге его голова раскололась. )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Как чудесно! По-моему, верование в вечный ад - это покруче "бодхисаттвы Христа", т.к. *противоречит принципу анитьи*.
Впрочем, не исключаю возможности, что такое воззрение (вынесенное аж в подпись) - это плод личных и глубоких переживаний самого Gakusei, и стало быть - сложно оспариваемое с позиций логики.

В конце-концов, если у христиан есть концепция апокастасиса - то почему бы не быть буддистам, верящим в возможность существования иччхантиков (кстати, а куда они деваются - иччхантики-то, когда ады в конце кальпы сгорают)?

Правда, апоакастасис у них с оговорочками:




> Возвращаясь к мнению о. Сергия Булгакова, можно сказать следующее: он полагает, что личности не будут уничтожены, изгнаны из Града, но все пройдут через очистительный огонь и будет изгнано «оно», зло, находящееся во всем, во всех существах, от демонических сил до человеческих. Все будут прокалены в этом огне, и зло будет истреблено, потому что у зла нет сущности как таковой, это не «противобог», который живет сам по себе; зло сгорает в этом огне. Но для тех, кто целиком пропитан злом, вторая смерть может оказаться трагической, потому что от них почти ничего не останется. Скажем, если сатана весь напоен злом, то, когда зло сгорает, сгорает и он сам.


и такое вот:



> Вопрошающий же исходит из распространеннейшего, распространеннейшего представления о спасении как о продлении личного автономного бытия в вечность, что действительно больше похоже на ад, чем на спасение. В то время как спасение — соборно, это воссоединение семьи. Да, и тут ещё такое: услышав слово «соборность», мы конечно себе сразу представляем тесный барак, набитый чужими богомольными тетками, и пахучими мужиками с кашей в бороде, и отвратительными визгливыми младенцами, и тобой — короче, еще один вариант ада. В то время как имеется в виду — воссоединение семьи, когда абсолютно все наши собираются, все люди, но именно любимые (по которым смертельно скучал!) воссоединяются после разлуки, а не «чужие» (т. к. не будет уже ни в ком ничего «чужого», сгорит). Тут уже как-то не до личного бытия.
> 
> Сквозь игольное ушко смерти прохожу не «я», а моя любовь: моё «ты», а не мое «я». А «я» — в смысле одинокое «я», вот эти все прилагательные и глаголы и частицы и междометия и чуждость и богомольность и борода и каша и запах и визг и отвращение и неприязнь и неврастения и прочие структуры личности — всё это умирает вместе с телом, сгорает в огненной реке.


Право даже не знаю, что неправильней - апокастасические тиртхики или верящие в существование иччхантиков.

----------

Пема Ванчук (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вроде уже сказал. Повторю: нет. Кабы бодхисаттвы могли выполнить свои обеты, ады уже не существовали бы, поскольку они, бодхисаттвы, работают над этим с безначальных времён.


Понимаете ли, что обет бодхисаттвы -- упая?




> Вы не обратили внимания на специально выделенную мною букву "а" вначале слова? *А*ччхантика. Бодхисаттвы - *а*ччхантика. То есть они тоже никогда не покинут сансары, но по совсем другим причинам и пребывают в совсем другом состоянии.


Как раз обратил, потому что не встречал такого (через начальное "а") варианта написания для этого слова...
Где встретили его Вы?

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Как чудесно! По-моему, верование в вечный ад - это покруче "бодхисаттвы Христа", т.к. *противоречит принципу анитьи*.
> Впрочем, не исключаю возможности, что такое воззрение (вынесенное аж в подпись) - это плод личных и глубоких переживаний самого Gakusei, и стало быть - сложно оспариваемое с позиций логики.


Нет, это не только плод моих личных переживаний, но позиция моей традиции и позиция, зафиксированная в "Сутре основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" (цитату я привёл). Считаю свои долгом предостеречь вас, Еше, а также Нико, от брани и всякой непочтительности в адрес данной сутры. Это чревато самыми неприятными последствиями. С "позиций логики" - пожалуйста, сколько угодно. Но пока я этого у вас не увидел.

----------

Lungrig (13.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Понимаете ли, что обет бодхисаттвы -- упая?


Да, а вы?




> Как раз обратил, потому что не встречал такого (через начальное "а") варианта написания для этого слова...
> Где встретили его Вы?


Вы же любите Википедию? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icchantika

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет, это не только плод моих личных переживаний, но позиция моей традиции и позиция, зафиксированная в "Сутре основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" (цитату я привёл). Считаю свои долгом предостеречь вас, Еше, а также Нико, от брани и всякой непочтительности в адрес данной сутры. Это чревато самыми неприятными последствиями. С "позиций логики" - пожалуйста, сколько угодно. Но пока я этого у вас не увидел.


Позиция буддийской логики - ничего не может быть "вечным". По крайней мере - никакое существование. Невообразимо долгим - может. Однако, пребывание в адах куда скоротечней, чем пребывание в мирах арупа-локи, которое единственно можно назвать самым длительным в сансаре. 

Даже бодхисаттвы, давшие обет и пребывающие на кругах несколько махакальп, не находятся в таком относительно статичном состоянии, как йогины, попавшие в арупа-локу. 

Как же решается по воззрениям вашей традиции проблема с зачисткой адов в конце каждой махакальпы?

Также выскажу своё личное мнение, что "Сутра основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" воспринимается мной как мощнейшая упайя для людей с обычными способностями (которые, согласно моей традиции, вступают на путь Дхармы только из страха перед низшими перерождениями), поскольку там имеются такие хардкорные пассажи вроде непременного попадания в ад всех тех, кто вкусил рыбьей икры (убив тем самым одним разом кучу живых существ).

----------

Сергей Ч (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013), Юй Кан (12.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, а вы?


Сам в форуме столько раз об это писал... %)
Мне только непонятно, что Вами отстаивалось по поводу вечности пребывания в аду (что, по сути, является тоже упаей), если и в Йогачаре, и Читтаматре речь идёт прежде всего о работе с собственным умом, а суждения о внешних явлениях даются взаимоисключающим образом, вплоть до "иччхантики -- не иччхантики", к чему теперь нужно бы, похоже, добавить ещё и "аччхантики -- аччхантики". : )




> Вы же любите Википедию? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icchantika


Вики не столько люблю, сколько иногда/изредка ими пользуюсь. : )
Спасибо, теперь будут знать, что в некоторых текстах, переведённых не с языка оригинала, встречается и такой вариант, которого, подозреваю, нет в санскрите...

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.01.2013), Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Dron, я не знаю, почему бодхисаттвы не отправляют в ад тех, о ком им доподлинно известно, что они никогда не освободятся. Не встречал в текстах такого предположения (что надо их отправлять) и его обсуждения. Могу лишь гадать: может, им неизвестно доподлинно, может, это было бы неэффективно, может, это просто не их метод, а может, это тупо незачем делать. Ведь если они будут вредить, то и в адах тоже. А бодхисаттвы и там спасают.


У этих существ что-то личное против Будд и бодхисаттв, или они просто против логики? Против пустотности, например?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно логично, если вы признаете некие сферические ниданы, по типу ноумена. Логично?


Зачем сферические? Будда давал некое определение 12-ти ниданам. Как оно исключает ту возможность, что некто навсегда может засесть в аду?

----------


## Dron

> Зачем сферические? Будда давал некое определение 12-ти ниданам. Как оно исключает ту возможность, что некто навсегда может засесть в аду?


Из предыдущего общения с Гакусеем:



> Вернее написать - ад можно *воспроизводить* ровно столько, сколько создается причин для этого. 12 нидан, вроде, позволяют такой аттракцион.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Не знаю кто как, у меня к христианству отношение равнодушное. Скучно это всё на самом деле. Как мне кажется, обычные буддисты для обычных увлечённых христиан как правило не понятны и странны, а обычные христиане для практикующих буддистов неинтересны и диковаты. 

Про мусульман мало могу сказать, почти не видел в реальности, те что в новостях показывают, агрессивные и глазами сверкающие, кричащие Аллааа-ахбар, мало напоминают верующих, а те кого я встречал в жизни муслимы номинально были задвинутыми материалистами, которые с одной стороны привязаны к своей религии сильно, но на уровне некоего страха и не более того, хотя при этом тонко её же (религию) игнорируют внутренне и аккуратно отстраняются. Если заговорить с мусульманином на тему его религии, то с большой вероятностью он напряжётся, и обидится, там у них много неочевидных этических установок, всяких недосказанностей. 

Бледнолицые индуисты разных мастей для меня почти свои, по крайней мере это всё более менее понятно, они расслабленны и обычно интеллектуальны, позитивны. Даосы бледнолицые на них очень похожи. 

Вообще не очень понимаю как можно выработать отношение к той или иной религии в целом. Люди все слишком разные. И характеристика "христианин" сама по себе о человеке ничего не говорит.

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вообще не очень понимаю как можно выработать отношение к той или иной религии в целом. Люди все слишком разные.


То есть, шансов нет?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> То есть, шансов нет?


Ну просто ценность такого рода выработанного отношения будет слишком сомнительной. Это будет отношение к общему размытому образу чего-то заведомо непонятного и чужого. Или даже к имиджу этого чужого в современной культуре. Получается, личная заморочка и не более ))

Конструкт "религия такая-то" слишком искусственный, даже с точки зрения очевидного наблюдаемого опыта, не говоря уже с точки зрения правильного воззрения ))

----------

Shus (12.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну просто ценность такого рода выработанного отношения будет слишком сомнительной. Это будет отношение к общему размытому образу чего-то заведомо непонятного и чужого. Или даже к имиджу этого чужого в современной культуре. Получается, личная заморочка и не более ))
> 
> Конструкт "религия такая-то" слишком искусственный, даже с точки зрения очевидного наблюдаемого опыта, не говоря уже с точки зрения правильного воззрения ))


Тогда, может, сосредоточиться на выработке отношения к постулатам той или иной религии, которые конкретны и понятны, а к ее последователям относиться просто как к людям (разным, как вы совершенно справедливо отметили)?

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Тогда, может, сосредоточиться на выработке отношения к постулатам той или иной религии, которые конкретны и понятны, а к ее последователям относиться просто как к людям (разным, как вы совершенно справедливо отметили)?


что такое постулаты .. я не уверен что понимаю, это в процессе анализа элементов одной традиции представителями другой могут возникать какие-то постулаты. А если изнутри, то все элементы картины мира гармоничны, я свою практику не вижу как постулаты + что-то другое. Всё равноценно, всё главное и всё подробности. И предполагаю, что и другие также, и в других религиях что-то в этом роде в умах людей происходит. 

Обычно, список "постулатов" о Тхераваде, составленный кем-то со стороны это конструкция, в которой неточностей больше чем полезной информации. Постулат нельзя отделить от остальной традиции и рассмотреть отдельно. (Вернее, это не моя задача, на моём нынешнем уровне развития) Вот человека хоть можно попытаться, это уже не так будет странно.

----------


## Dron

> что такое постулаты .. я не уверен что понимаю, это в процессе анализа элементов одной традиции представителями другой могут возникать какие-то постулаты.


Хорошо, постулаты забраковали... Что тогда?.....
Вот- догмы. Догмы тоже возникают в процессе анализа элементов одной традиции представителями другой?





> Постулат нельзя отделить от остальной традиции и рассмотреть отдельно. (Вернее, это не моя задача, на моём нынешнем уровне развития) Вот человека хоть можно попытаться, это уже не так будет странно.


...  .... 
... Человека можно попытаться отделить от остальной традиции и рассмотреть отдельно?
+ и это уже не так будет странно?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Хорошо, постулаты забраковали... Что тогда?.....
> Вот- догмы. Догмы тоже возникают в процессе анализа элементов одной традиции представителями другой?


Мы не можем с уверенностью сказать в чём смысл того или иного элемента чужой практики. Это чужой опыт, чужие конструкты. Со своим бы разобраться )) Особенно догмы это по моему опыту элемент предельно противоречивый. Вокруг догм существуют заговоры целые, если есть догма, то скорее всего о ней все говорят и при этом её все дружно и весело нарушают, каждый из встреченных мной мусульман упоминал об обязательной молитве как столпе его веры, не молился регулярно НИ ОДИН!




> ...  .... 
> ... Человека можно попытаться отделить от остальной традиции и рассмотреть отдельно?


Для меня да, это проще, другой человек это реальность того же порядка что и я.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Особенно догмы это по моему опыту элемент предельно противоречивый.


Был ли у вас персональный опыт догм? Или у вас был опыт только общения с нарушающими догму?



> Для меня да, это проще, другой человек это реальность того же порядка что и я


На предмет чего вы рассматривали отделенных вами от остальной традиции людей?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Из предыдущего общения с Гакусеем:


Т.е. не исключает, а дронова прасанга, как обычно, непоследовательна.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Был ли у вас персональный опыт догм?


Чужих догм нет. У меня не было серьёзного опыта в других традициях, если не считать традицией общий научный позитивизм из школы (от которого у меня привязанность к научно-популярным фильмам). Чужая догма как элемент чужой практики это в принципе не понятное и не интересное. То есть можно допустим попасть под раздачу если по неосторожности чужую святыню задеть. Но этого тоже не помню. 




> Или у вас был опыт только общения с нарушающими догму?


Я просто вижу много противоречий между словами и делами людей, стараюсь тут внимательнее наблюдать))




> На предмет чего вы рассматривали отделенных вами от остальной традиции людей?


Ни на какой предмет не рассматривал, люди есть люди, (они все хотят как лучше)) это всё по ходу общения, а сейчас с учётом темы треда нашёл в памяти некоторые свои впечатления))

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. не исключает, а дронова прасанга, как обычно, непоследовательна.


Там была прасанга, да?

----------


## Dron

> Чужих догм нет. У меня не было серьёзного опыта в других традициях, если не считать традицией общий научный позитивизм из школы (от которого у меня привязанность к научно-популярным фильмам).


Был ли у вас серьезный опыт своей догмы?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Был ли у вас серьезный опыт своей догмы?


 :Smilie: 

у меня есть опыт того что со стороны называют "догмами Тхеравады", но для меня это не "опыт догмы", это просто религиозный опыт. Читайте Палийский Канон, Учение Будды Гаутамы Подобно Солнцу Освещает Наш Мир  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (14.01.2013), Федор Ф (14.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> у меня есть опыт того что со стороны называют "догмами Тхеравады", но для меня это не "опыт догмы", это просто религиозный опыт. Читайте Палийский Канон, Учение Будды Гаутамы Подобно Солнцу Освещает Наш Мир


Иными словами, "догма"- слово ругательное, и применяется в уничижительном смысле для описания религиозного опыта людей иной конфессии?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Там была прасанга, да?


Ох, плох стал Дрон.

----------


## Dron

> Ох, плох стал Дрон.


Не волнуйтесь, я вам от руки нарисую портрет, каким я был, когда был хорош, и пришлю по, допустим, факсу.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да постьте его сюды.

----------


## Dron

> Да постьте его сюды.


Это излишне, впрочем, как я сейчас понял, и факс тоже...
 ведь он и так отпечатан у вас на мозге, иначе, откуда взяться сравнительной степени, не правда ли?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Нет никаких противоречий и, главное, нет никаких моих толкований. Я привёл вам точную цитату из Сутры. Бодхисаттва дал обет, но никогда его не выполнит. Потому что есть существа, которые не принимают его помощь. Помощь бодхисаттв не обладает непредолимостью на манер божьей благодати в кальвинизме.


Может, дело в том, что, как сказано в "Алмазной сутре", "если у бодхисаттвы есть представление о "существах", то он не является бодхисаттвой?"

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это излишне, впрочем, как я сейчас понял, и факс тоже...


Обещали нарисовать патрет--держите слово.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Обещали нарисовать патрет--держите слово.


Done

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Обещали нарисовать патрет--держите слово.


Не провоцируйте пожалуйста Дрона. :Smilie:  А то он щас нарисует... с его нестандартным-то мышлением.. и опять угроза бана нависнет :Smilie:  за флуд.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Позиция буддийской логики - ничего не может быть "вечным".


Буддийская позиция - нет ничего такого, что не способно меняться. Ну, так и адские существа могут меняться. Например, в худшую сторону. А могут и не меняться. Понимаете? Способны меняться, но не меняются. Такое тоже бывает. Не меняются в том смысле, что не становятся ближе к свободе.




> Как же решается по воззрениям вашей традиции проблема с зачисткой адов в конце каждой махакальпы?


Такой проблемы в моей традиции нет.




> Также выскажу своё личное мнение, что "Сутра основных обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" воспринимается мной как мощнейшая упайя для людей с обычными способностями


Да-да, вы человек с высшими способностями, а я с обычными. Так что отнеситесь ко мне со снисхождением, не презирайте слишком сильно.

----------


## Gakusei

> Сам в форуме столько раз об это писал... %)


Число ваших высказываний об упайе ничего не говорит о степени понимания, увы.




> Мне только непонятно, что Вами отстаивалось по поводу вечности пребывания в аду (что, по сути, является тоже упаей), если и в Йогачаре, и Читтаматре речь идёт прежде всего о работе с собственным умом, а суждения о внешних явлениях даются взаимоисключающим образом, вплоть до "иччхантики -- не иччхантики", к чему теперь нужно бы, похоже, добавить ещё и "аччхантики -- аччхантики". : )


Я всего лишь процитировал текст. Замечу, что упайя - это не ложь или, скажем так, необязательно ложь.





> Спасибо, теперь будут знать, что в некоторых текстах, переведённых не с языка оригинала, встречается и такой вариант, которого, подозреваю, нет в санскрите...


Ваши подозрения пока основаны только на желании так думать.

----------


## Gakusei

> У этих существ что-то личное против Будд и бодхисаттв, или они просто против логики? Против пустотности, например?


По-видимому, бывает и так, и так.

----------


## Dron

> Буддийская позиция - нет ничего такого, что не способно меняться. Ну, так и адские существа могут меняться. Например, в худшую сторону. А могут и не меняться. Понимаете? Способны меняться, но не меняются. Такое тоже бывает. Не меняются в том смысле, что не становятся ближе к свободе.


Гакусей, насколько мне известно, в индо тибетском буддизме не решен пока вопрос- "знает ли Будда, что будет, либо он знает наиболее вероятное?"
В Хоссо этот вопрос уже решен, верно?

----------

Нико (12.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Буддийская позиция - нет ничего такого, что не способно меняться. Ну, так и адские существа могут меняться. Например, в худшую сторону. А могут и не меняться. Понимаете? Способны меняться, но не меняются. Такое тоже бывает. Не меняются в том смысле, что не становятся ближе к свободе.


*Анитья - это не потенциал к изменениям, который реализовывается или не реализовывается, а фатальная изменчивость, которая неотвратима.*

Согласно каноничным описаниям, в адах нет возможности создать себе негативную карму. А если так - то неблагая карма исчерпывается, и хочет ли пребывать внимание в адах или не хочет - в силу исчерпания кармы выкидывает в высшие миры. Без всяких волевых актов нараков к этому, ага. А близость к свободе определяется не местонахождением, а правильным приложением возможностей в нём - так-то и дэвы и асуры и животные и нараки одинаково далеки от свободы. Если вы распространите концепцию "вечного ада" на всю сансару - никаких вопросов не будет, в общем-то.




> Такой проблемы в моей традиции нет.


А как у вас там с адами? Они пребывают вечно?




> Да-да, вы человек с высшими способностями, а я с обычными. Так что отнеситесь ко мне со снисхождением, не презирайте слишком сильно.


У меня нет привычки переходить на личности, извините если вас это задело. Но и вы не задевайтесь и не проецируйте тип мышления на смысл сказанного - там вовсе не о том было. 

А о том, что "Сутра обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" - это действенная упайя, но не догматика - иначе получается, что некоторые трактовки вступают в противоречия с самой сутью буддийского учения.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Иными словами, "догма"- слово ругательное, и применяется в уничижительном смысле для описания религиозного опыта людей иной конфессии?



Применяйте слова как вам удобнее )) Я вот вообще не применяю слово "догма", мне проще сказать например "аспект практики", "воззрение". И уничижать тоже никого не нужно, зачем? Неблагая камма однако ))

----------


## Gakusei

> Гакусей, насколько мне известно, в индо тибетском буддизме не решен пока вопрос- "знает ли Будда, что будет, либо он знает наиболее вероятное?"
> В Хоссо этот вопрос уже решен, верно?


Не изучал вопрос. Обычно говорится, что хотя бы один раз они помогают любому. Из этого может следовать либо что они знают не всё, либо что они действуют вопреки своему знанию.

----------


## Gakusei

> *Анитья - это не потенциал к изменениям, который реализовывается или не реализовывается, а фатальная изменчивость, которая неотвратима.*


Я понимаю анитью по-другому. В противном случае возникает множество трудноразрешимых парадоксов. Например, изменчива ли сама изменчивость, изменчивы ли четыре благородные истины, изменчивы ли условия благородного пути и т.д.




> А близость к свободе определяется не местонахождением, а правильным приложением возможностей в нём - так-то и дэвы и асуры и животные и нараки одинаково далеки от свободы.


Я уже писал: ад - это не место, а состояние.




> А как у вас там с адами? Они пребывают вечно?


Я привёл цитату.




> "Сутра обетов бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи" - это действенная упайя, но не догматика - иначе получается, что некоторые трактовки вступают в противоречия с самой сутью буддийского учения.


Это различение между упайей и "догматикой" для меня странно. Упайя не ложь или, во всяком случае, необязательно ложь. Учение о вечности ада сути буддийского учения не противоречит.

----------


## Dron

> Не изучал вопрос. Обычно говорится, что хотя бы один раз они помогают любому.


Где говорится? Откуда это? Почему один раз? Что за сказочные тарифы?

----------


## Нико

> Например, изменчива ли сама изменчивость


Ну Вы сказали!

----------


## Gakusei

> Где говорится? Откуда это? Почему один раз? Что за сказочные тарифы?


Эээ... Я же привёл цитату.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я понимаю анитью по-другому. В противном случае возникает множество трудноразрешимых парадоксов. Например, изменчива ли сама изменчивость, изменчивы ли четыре благородные истины, изменчивы ли условия благородного пути и т.д.


Все парадоксы разрешаются нирваной. Изменчивость изменчива в контексте возможности её прекращения. Четыре благородные истины изменчивы в контексте достижения цели пути. А условия благородного пути изменчивы в контексте различных типов не-людских сознаний.




> Я уже писал: ад - это не место, а состояние.


Есть какая-то разница между различными уровнями метафорирования, если ни состояние, ни место не являются вечными? Я конечно понимаю, что "для Абсолютного разума возможно всё", а также "пара секунд вечных страданий в аду", но от того, что ад - это состояние [внимания], в возможности достижения полной статичности в этом состоянии ничего не меняется. 




> Я привёл цитату. Это различение между упайей и "догматикой" для меня странно. Упайя не ложь или, во всяком случае, необязательно ложь.


Простите, перечитал ещё раз - и полагаю, что нужно знать все особенности перевода двух слов в той цитате. А именно "навеки" и "вечно". Как раз в этом и может состоять упайя - разница между "вечно" и "несказуемо долго" невелика для отдельного "существа", но принципиальна [для сути Учения].





> Учение о вечности ада сути буддийского учения не противоречит.


Противоречит, потому что если сансара существует с безначальных времён, то рано или поздно все "существа" окажутся в аду в тех обстоятельствах, что он будет для них вечным.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Изменчивость изменчива в контексте возможности её прекращения.


Изменчивость не прекратится ни при каких обстоятельствах.






> Противоречит, потому что если сансара существует с безначальных времён, то рано или поздно все "существа" окажутся в аду в тех обстоятельствах, что он будет для них вечным.


И потому ад не будет вечным, однако.

----------


## Gakusei

> Изменчивость изменчива в контексте возможности её прекращения.


Именно так. Точно так же и адские существа изменчивы в контексте возможности их освобождения. Просто они этой возможностью никогда не воспользуются.




> от того, что ад - это состояние [внимания], в возможности достижения полной статичности в этом состоянии ничего не меняется.


Адское состояние не статично. Постоянна только характеристика его адскости.  :Smilie: 




> Простите, перечитал ещё раз - и полагаю, что нужно знать все особенности перевода двух слов в той цитате. А именно "навеки" и "вечно". Как раз в этом и может состоять упайя - разница между "вечно" и "несказуемо долго" невелика для отдельного "существа", но принципиальна.


Если вы прочтёте весь текст, то увидите, что там есть и про "очень долго" - для этого есть совсем другие выражения. Если же вы сомневаетесь в качестве перевода, то, конечно, проверьте.




> Противоречит, потому что если сансара существует с безначальных времён, то рано или поздно все "существа" окажутся в аду в тех обстоятельствах, что он будет для них вечным.


Не увидел связки между "если" и "то".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Изменчивость не прекратится ни при каких обстоятельствах.


Даже после ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи?

----------


## Нико

> Даже после ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи?


Да. Дхармакая тоже изменчива.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Именно так. Точно так же и адские существа изменчивы в контексте возможности их освобождения. Просто они этой возможностью никогда не воспользуются.


У адских "существ" нет спектра возможностей для проявления воли по изменению своей участи - они пассивны в страдании. У них нет других возможностей, кроме исчерпания своей неблагой кармы. Если у них и есть какие-то возможности, то они скорее связаны с ничтожным зарабатыванием кармы благой, потому что ухудшить своё положение они не могут.




> Адское состояние не статично. Постоянна только характеристика его адскости.


Всему есть пределы (потому что в сансаре абсолютных величин нет - ну кроме трёх характеристик сансарического существования). Адское состояние - это предел сансарического состояния, ниже падать некуда, абсолютный нуль. А так-то вообще-то вся сансара является "адской".





> Если вы прочтёте весь текст, то увидите, что там есть и про "очень долго" - для этого есть совсем другие выражения. Если же вы сомневаетесь в качестве перевода, то, конечно, проверьте.


Я постараюсь проверить, да.




> Не увидел связки между "если" и "то".


Если взять любое "существо" в безначальной вселенной и задать условия, при достижении которых существа попадают в абсолютный, непрекращающийся ад, то за неограниченное время, прошедшее с начала сансары, благодаря несложности всех условий, а также бесконечному многообразию событий, все существа совершат ту самую комбинацию поступков, которая приводит в абсолютный ад, особенно если количество "существ" таки исчислимо.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да. Дхармакая тоже изменчива.


То есть дхармакая - анитья, да?)

----------

Pema Sonam (13.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Ондрий (13.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> То есть дхармакая - анитья, да?)


Анитья, не анитья. Она вечна в своём потоке, но изменчива в плане того, что существуют ДВИЖЕНИЯ этого ума, нераздельного с Телом и Речью Будды. Именно поэтому Будда способен помогать в Рупакае живым существам.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

...и тут я понял, что рассуждать об абсолютных материях, будь то абсолютное и вечное адское сознание, варьирующееся в степени своей адскости; а тем более - абсолютное состояние очищенных потоков тонкого сознания, по меньшей мере бесполезно  :Wink:  есть многие абсолюты, друг Горацио, которые не снились нашим мудрецам  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ...и тут я понял, что рассуждать об абсолютных материях, будь то абсолютное и вечное адское сознание, варьирующееся в степени своей адскости; а тем более - абсолютное состояние очищенных потоков тонкого сознания, по меньшей мере бесполезно  есть многие абсолюты, друг Горацио, которые не снились нашим мудрецам


Да? Что за абсолюты ещё, которые не снились?

----------


## Dron

> Эээ... Я же привёл цитату.


Цитата из трижды переведенного на разные языки текста, это, безусловно, хорошо и божественно. Однако, вообразите: Вы Гакусей, едете по шоссе. Играет по радио тихая музыка, допустим, кантри. Падают листья с деревьев, именно с такой плавностью, которая потребна вашей душе на данный момент.
Вдруг, идиллию нарушают вопли, скажем, впереди, с правой стороны. Вопли дополняются сполохами явно рыжего адского огня. Все, буквально все, кричит вам- жми на педаль, убирайся. 
Но вы притормаживаете, и претесь на огонь, аки мотылек под восемьдесят кг и в ботинках. Вытаскиваете из огня обгорелое существо неопределенного пола, которое орет вам, чтобы вы немедленно отпустили его, ибо там горят его родственники. Но вы ясно видели, что, кроме пепла и углей, ничего уже нет. 
То есть, один раз вы уже спасли, причем, явно помешанное существо. 
Тот самый "раз" о коем вы вели речь, исчерпан.
Ваши действия?

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Цитата из трижды переведенного на разные языки текста, это, безусловно, хорошо и божественно. Однако, вообразите: Вы Гакусей, едете по шоссе. Играет по радио тихая музыка, допустим, кантри. Падают листья с деревьев, именно с такой плавностью, которая потребна вашей душе на данный момент.
> Вдруг, идиллию нарушают вопли, скажем, впереди, с правой стороны. Вопли дополняются сполохами явно рыжего адского огня. Все, буквально все, кричит вам- жми на педаль, убирайся. 
> Но вы притормаживаете, и претесь на огонь, аки мотылек под восемьдесят кг и в ботинках. Вытаскиваете из огня обгорелое существо неопределенного пола, которое орет вам, чтобы вы немедленно отпустили его, ибо там горят его родственники. Но вы ясно видели, что, кроме пепла и углей, ничего уже нет. 
> То есть, один раз вы уже спасли, причем, явно помешанное существо. 
> Тот самый "раз" о коем вы вели речь, исчерпан.
> Ваши действия?


Дрон, не флуди.

----------


## Gakusei

> Если взять любое "существо" в безначальной вселенной и задать условия, при достижении которых существа попадают в абсолютный, непрекращающийся ад, то за неограниченное время, прошедшее с начала сансары, благодаря несложности всех условий, а также бесконечному многообразию событий, все существа совершат ту самую комбинацию поступков, которая приводит в абсолютный ад, особенно если количество "существ" таки исчислимо.


Связки по-прежнему нет. Вовсе необязательно, что даже за бесконечное время все существа совершат эту, пусть несложную, комбинацию.


Я понял: если участники форума несогласны с цитатой, это наверняка упайя и наверняка неправильный перевод. Как говорится, не поспоришь.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Связки по-прежнему нет. Вовсе необязательно, что даже за бесконечное время все существа совершат эту, пусть несложную, комбинацию. Я понял: если участники форума несогласны с цитатой, это наверняка упайя и наверняка неправильный перевод. Как говорится, не поспоришь.


Согласно теории вероятностей (см. "закон больших чисел") - обязательно совершат. Именно это меня и смущает.

А насчёт несогласия с цитатой - такая позиция вытекает из много где подчерпнутых мнений, что доктрина существования иччхантиков не имеет места в современном буддизме, а также - чисто эстетического неприятия "Сутры обетов Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи", когда её читал - все эти гиперболы про ужасы ада, запомнившийся пассаж про обязательность адских мук для употребившего икру в пищу и прочее.

Но справедливости ради, других версий перевода не нашёл - правда, пока только английские смотрел, но там чётко "He would compare such an eventuality to the case wherein one is imprisoned, having chosen evil over good, but is, by virtue of Bodhisattva Ksitigarbha's power of resorting to expediencies, liberated to be reborn among human beings or devas; but if he should, sooner or later, choose to re-enter his prison-cage due to new, heavy karmic entanglement, he would then *remain in hell forever* with *no date for his acquittal*."

Правда и это разрешается, если принять во внимание уничтожение адов по завершению махакальпы.

----------


## Gakusei

> Согласно теории вероятностей - обязательно совершат. Именно это меня и смущает.


Теория вероятностей - это не теория обязательностей. Вероятно - не значит обязательно.




> А насчёт несогласия с цитатой - такая позиция вытекает из много где подчерпнутых мнений, что доктрина существования иччхантиков не имеет места в современном буддизме.


Не вытекает, а мотивирована такими "мнениями". Из этих "мнений" ничего такого не следует. Тем более что мнения эти ложны. Я уже писал, что хоссо - единственная на сегодня традиция, учащая об этом. Такая традиция есть, у неё есть последователи в наши дни, пусть и немного. Придётся с этим смириться.




> Но справедливости ради, других версий перевода не нашёл - правда, пока только английские смотрел, но там чётко "He would compare such an eventuality to the case wherein one is imprisoned, having chosen evil over good, but is, by virtue of Bodhisattva Ksitigarbha's power of resorting to expediencies, liberated to be reborn among human beings or devas; but if he should, sooner or later, choose to re-enter his prison-cage due to new, heavy karmic entanglement, he would then *remain in hell forever* with *no date for his acquittal*."


Вот ещё перевод (http://www.cttbusa.org/esscommentary/earthstore8_1.htm):



> Due to the powerful expedient means of Earth Store Bodhisattva, beings can be freed and gain rebirth as humans or gods. If they were then to turn around and enter into the bad destinies again, those with heavy karmic bonds might *remain in the hells forever* with *no chance of escape*.”

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не вытекает, а мотивирована такими "мнениями". Из этих "мнений" ничего такого не следует. Тем более что мнения эти ложны. Я уже писал, что хоссо - единственная на сегодня традиция, учащая об этом. Такая традиция есть, у неё есть последователи в наши дни, пусть и немного. Придётся с этим смириться.


Ну как ложны. Это как смотреть)




> Изложение учения о всеобщем освобождении в этой сутре тесно связано с так называемой дискуссией об иччхантиках, продолжавшейся в рамках Махаяны в течение столетий. Под иччхантиками понимаются существа, настолько погрязшие во зле, что их «благие корни» оказались полностью отсеченными, что привело их к утрате способности в течение исключительно долгого времени (или даже навсегда) обрести пробуждение и стать Буддами. Некоторым образом под понятие иччхантиков (причем добровольных) подпадают и бодхисаттвы: ведь если они дали обет не вступать в нирвану до окончательного освобождения всех существ, а существ этих – бесчисленное количество, то бодхисаттвы, по существу, должны отказаться от нирваны вообще: ведь вступив в нее, они нарушат обет, тогда как спасти все без исключения живые существа невозможно в силу их бесчисленности. Видимо, эта перспектива беспокоила многих махаянистов (хотя с точки зрения доктрины полного изживания бодхисаттвой самого представления о существовании «я» этого и не должно было быть), поскольку в «Лотосовой сутре» Будда самым решительным образом успокаивает бодхисаттв, провозглашая доктрину, согласно которой когда-нибудь все живые существа без какого-либо исключения будут освобождены, после чего все бодхисаттвы смогут и сами на законном основании вступить в окончательную нирвану. Все когда-нибудь станут Буддами, причем этого состояния достигнут не только мужчины, но и женщины (что многими буддистами древности отвергалось), что прямо утверждается Буддой, высказавшим царевне из народа нагов (волшебных драконов, или змеев) пророчество, что она непременно станет Буддой.


Просто доктринальные разногласия, все дела.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Число ваших высказываний об упайе ничего не говорит о степени понимания, увы.


Реверсируемое суждение, правда?
Ответ ожидаемый: "Нет". : )




> Замечу, что упайя - это не ложь или, скажем так, необязательно ложь.


Более того: ... upāyapadam aupāyapadaM kauṡalyapadam akauṡalyapadaM ...

----------

Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> То есть дхармакая - анитья, да?)


Да, анитья, анатма, сукха, почему нет?
Она изменяется, поскольку является знанием всех феноменов, которые, как ни странно, тоже меняются. Знание ума кокосового краба в один момент и в последующий- два разных момента Дхармакайи.

----------


## Dron

Хинду вброс!



> в Ведах, так и в тантрическом буддизме есть предписание лишать других жизни и употреблять в пищу мясо. В буддийской тантре и то и другое имеет скрытый смысл. Под лишением жизни имеется в виду лишение жизни беспокоящих эмоций, что означает лишение жизни энергий-ветров, которые несут беспокоящие эмоции по каналам тонкого тела. Крупный рогатый скот символизирует беспокоящую эмоцию неведения, форму неосознавания (неведения). Употребление в пищу их мяса означает приведение энергий-ветров неведения в центральный канал и растворение их там. Ведическое предписание приносить в жертву быков и наслаждаться их мясом также может быть прочтено, принимая во внимание тот же скрытый смысл со ссылкой на внутреннюю йогу, где работают с тонкими энергиями. Таким образом Манджушри-яшас использовал ведические термины и концепции, чтобы вести брахманов к пути Калачакры, к освобождению и просветлению.





> Например, учитель школы ньингма Мипхам ('Ju Mi-pham), написавший в XIX веке н.э. комментарии к Калачакре, объясняет, что в прежние времена скрытый глубокий смысл жертвоприношения быков, которому учит Яджур-веда, был ясен ведическим йогинам. Но из-за упадка, знание внутренней йоги, которую символизировало жертвоприношение, было утеряно. Поэтому Манджушри-яшас учил заблуждающихся брахманов, стараясь помочь им понять мудрость, утерянную в их традиции. Те, кто буквально объясняет жертвоприношение быков и действительно лишает их жизни, никак не смогут достичь блаженства освобождения с помощью этих деяний. Они лишь упадут в худшие состояния перерождения.


Хинду-бодхи- бхай-бхай!

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> хоссо - единственная на сегодня


что за такая хоссо, ... не слышал  :Confused:

----------


## Нико

> что за такая хоссо, ... не слышал


Сказано же было: японская традиция махаяны читтаматры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я понимаю анитью по-другому.


Извечный спор рангтог-жентонг.
И как только не надоест )))




> изменчива ли сама изменчивость


изменчивость изменчивости - в самой изменчивости )))




> изменчивы ли четыре благородные истины, изменчивы ли условия благородного пути и т.д.


Конечно, поскольку относительны, зависят от сансарных условий.





> Упайя не ложь


Можно мягче сказать: уловка.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Нико (13.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> изменчива ли сама изменчивость


Непостоянные феномены изменяются постоянно. Изменчивость как таковая - абстракция- понятие, не изменяется.



> изменчивы ли четыре благородные истины, изменчивы ли условия благородного пути и т.д.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Конечно, поскольку относительны, зависят от сансарных условий


Вы уверены, Сергей?)

----------


## Дмитрий С

И даже буквы этих названий пусты...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> И даже буквы этих названий пусты...


И даже пусто то, что Вы сейчас написали....

----------

Дмитрий С (13.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Хинду вброс! "Но из-за упадка, знание внутренней йоги, которую символизировало жертвоприношение, было утеряно. Поэтому Манджушри-яшас учил заблуждающихся брахманов, стараясь помочь им понять мудрость, утерянную в их традиции".


Считается, что Веды и Агамы проповедованы тоже Калачакрой (так его поняли и записали внешние). Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы. Что осталось от Учения предыдущего Будды, к приходу Шакьямуни? Традиция с утраченной мудростью [постижения шуньяты]. Так будет и в дальнейшнем: энтропия растёт, из Учения вымывается представление о пустоте, усиливаются крайние взгляды. В результате, останутся только слабые отголоски Будда-Дхармы. Останутся техники, потерявшие направление для их правильного применения; тексты, теистически и нигилистически истолкованные; слова, утратившие буддийское значение. Потом придёт Майтрейя.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Считается, что Веды и Агамы проповедованы тоже Калачакрой (так его поняли и записали внешние). Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы. Что осталось от Учения предыдущего Будды, к приходу Шакьямуни? Традиция с утраченной мудростью [постижения шуньяты]. Так будет и в дальнейшнем: энтропия растёт, из Учения вымывается представление о пустоте, усиливаются крайние взгляды. В результате, останутся только слабые отголоски Будда-Дхармы. Останутся техники, потерявшие направление правильного применения; тексты, теистически и нигилистически истолкованные; символы и слова, потерявшие буддийское значение. Потом придёт Майтрейя.


Ладно Вам. На нашу оставшуюся жизнь хватит правильного воззрения о пустоте.

----------

Германн (13.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы уверены, Сергей?)


я надеюсь )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Считается, что Веды и Агамы проповедованы тоже Калачакрой (так его поняли и записали внешние). Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы. Что осталось от Учения предыдущего Будды, к приходу Шакьямуни? Традиция с утраченной мудростью [постижения шуньяты]. Так будет и в дальнейшнем: энтропия растёт, из Учения вымывается представление о пустоте, усиливаются крайние взгляды. В результате, останутся только слабые отголоски Будда-Дхармы. Останутся техники, потерявшие направление для их правильного применения; тексты, теистически и нигилистически истолкованные; слова, утратившие буддийское значение. Потом придёт Майтрейя.


Продолжаете "нарабатывать" свой буддизм?

Веды не были "отголосками" дхармы предыдущих будд, т.к. 4 Веды исторически не имеют отношения к индийскому компендиуму всевозможных учений.. 
А отнесения Упанишад и т.д. к Ведам - исключительно более поздняя местная индийская идея.
В этой кальпе тантра пришла людям только при 4м Будде Шакьямуни. 
Соответственно, никакие тантры нельзя было исказить никак, т.к. до 4го будды никто из людей не мог знать буддийскую ваджаяну, ее им просто не давали.

Когда же вы, наконец, перестанете писать самопальные идеи и вводить людей в заблуждение своими безграмотными проповедями...

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ондрий, а не могли бы Вы прояснить вопрос с Упанишадами? Почему Вы думаете, что они с Ведами не "состыковываются"?

Я сам, кстати, чувствую, что в этом вопросе что-то не так (разный концептуальный язык). Но подводит отсутствие исторических знаний...

----------


## Dron

> Считается, что Веды и Агамы проповедованы тоже Калачакрой (так его поняли и записали внешние). Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы. Что осталось от Учения предыдущего Будды, к приходу Шакьямуни? Традиция с утраченной мудростью [постижения шуньяты]. Так будет и в дальнейшнем:


Не, не будет. Вспомните индуистов на вангах, которые так вас возмущали своим присутствием). НЕ думаю, что у кого то из них будут возражения против  шуньяты.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, а не могли бы Вы прояснить вопрос с Упанишадами? Почему Вы думаете, что они с Ведами не "состыковываются"?


Потому что это сильно разные тексты с сильно разной описательной частью мироздания и т.д. и созданные в сильно разное время (упанишады - разумеется позже)
Тут надо разделять веды и "веды". Есть 4 веды, а есть комментарии на них. Так вот Упанишады какбе каменты на Веды и индусы их тоже относят к "ведам" (это типо так круче будет выглядеть), но вводят совсем иные идеи - перерождения, карму, мокшу и т.д. о чем в 4х ведах ни слова - там были совсем иные темы.

А вот X-ю мандалу Ригведы, судя по всему, написали уже в Индии под влиянием местного колорита, добавив хираньягарбху, Брахму и т.д.
Но индусы относят это все к корпусу "вед" для "легитимизации" такого ступенчатого перехода в воззрениях от "индоевропейской" мифо-матрицы (бог-громовержец, павшие воины пируют в небесных чертогах, и т.д. - всем известные мотивы) к сугубо индийской, которая рисует Совершенно иную картину мира и вводит иные религиозные потребности, которые крутятся в конечном итоге вокруг базовой сотериологической цели - мокшы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> я надеюсь )))


Этим тоже надо заниматься умеренно.)



> изменчивы ли четыре благородные истины, изменчивы ли условия благородного пути и т.д.


Нет, конечно, как такое может быть?) Под каждую творческую личность индивидуальные 4БИ прикажете сооружать?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому что это сильно разные тексты с сильно разной описательной частью мироздания и т.д. и созданные в сильно разное время (упанишады - разумеется позже)
> Тут надо разделять веды и "веды". Есть 4 веды, а есть комментарии на них. Так вот Упанишады какбе каменты на Веды и индусы их тоже относят к "ведам" (это типо так круче будет выглядеть), но вводят совсем иные идеи - перерождения, карму, мокшу и т.д. о чем в 4х ведах ни слова - там были совсем иные темы.
> 
> А вот X-ю мандалу Ригведы, судя по всему, написали уже в Индии под влиянием местного колорита, добавив хираньягарбху, Брахму и т.д.
> Но индусы относят это все к корпусу "вед" для "легитимизации" такого ступенчатого перехода в воззрениях от "индоевропейской" мифо-матрицы (бог-громовержец, павшие воины пируют в небесных чертогах, и т.д. - всем известные мотивы) к сугубо индийской, которая рисует Совершенно иную картину мира и вводит иные цели, которые крутятся в конечном итоге вокруг базовой сотериологической цели - мокшы.


Честно говоря, я, когда читаю "Это - целое, и то - целое.... И если от целого отнимется целое, смотрите - остаток есть целое!", не вижу воще никаких противоречий с Дхармой... Но я - темный человек, наверно, чего-то не понимаю...

----------


## Ондрий

> Честно говоря, я, когда читаю "Это - целое, и то - целое.... И если от целого отнимется целое, смотрите - остаток есть целое!", не вижу воще никаких противоречий с Дхармой... Но я - темный человек, наверно, чего-то не понимаю...


противоречий с ваджраяной с т.з. *техники* и описания *механники* процесса у древних добуддийских методик вообще нет принципиальных противоречий (часто даже и на доктринальном уровне в некоторых аспектах), чтобы тут вам всем Германн не придумывал и не писал. Но это вопрос сложен и мало полезен для обсуждения.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> противоречий с ваджраяной с т.з. *техники* и описания *механники* процесса у древних добуддийских методик вообще нет принципиальных противоречий (часто даже и на доктринальном уровне в некоторых аспектах), чтобы тут вам всем Германн не придумывал и не писал. Но это вопрос сложен и мало полезен для обсуждения.


Ну, тут же не "пацаны" собрались  :Smilie:  Тут сбить с толку кого-то трудно... Теория, философия - это просто игрушки, и мы в них сейчас играемся  :Wink: .

----------


## Dron

> Теория, философия - это просто игрушки, и мы в них сейчас играемся .


Вместо того, чтобы...?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вместо того, чтобы...?


Да нет, как раз все это - нормально. Обсуждения, дискуссии, обмен мнениями - это тоже часть практики  :Smilie: . Правда, не очень большая часть.

----------


## Dron

> Да нет, как раз все это - нормально. Обсуждения, дискуссии, обмен мнениями - это тоже часть практики . Правда, не очень большая часть .


Я думал, что обсуждения это обсуждения, а практика это практика; оказывается, на самом деле, обсуждения -  меньшая часть практики, причем с подмигивающим смайликом. 
Какие, после такого, могут быть, допустим, Веды?)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я думал, что обсуждения это обсуждения, а практика это практика; оказывается, на самом деле, обсуждения -  меньшая часть практики, причем с подмигивающим смайликом. 
> Какие, после такого, могут быть, допустим, Веды?)


Понял, смайлик убираю. Обсуждение продолжаю  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Этим тоже надо заниматься умеренно


Юмора не понимаешь?

----------

Дмитрий С (14.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Юмора не понимаешь?


Нет, но ты же мне его разъяснишь? Я надеюсь).

----------


## Германн

> противоречий с ваджраяной с т.з. *техники* и описания *механники* процесса у древних добуддийских методик вообще нет принципиальных противоречий (часто даже и на доктринальном уровне в некоторых аспектах), чтобы тут вам всем Германн не придумывал и не писал. Но это вопрос сложен и мало полезен для обсуждения.


Различие в том, что созерцается. Созерцание шуньяты требует Учения о шуньяте, которое можно найти только в Буддизме и Бон.

----------


## Ондрий

:Big Grin: 
... нет, даже  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Нет, но ты же мне его разъяснишь? Я надеюсь).


Сам догадайся. Не глупый ж.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Различие в том, что созерцается. Созерцание шуньяты требует Учения о шуньяте, которое можно найти только в Буддизме и Бон.


Посмотрите в глаза ребенка, - там еще есть шуньята! А в наших глазах уже тока концепции шуньяты и учения о шуньяте  :Smilie: ,

----------


## Dron

> Сам догадайся. Не глупый ж.


Нет, ну конечно, давай вмещать, наперегонки, все возможные смыслы в высказывания Сергея, а че делать, я начну, позволишь?
Итак, я начинаю- таким своим высказыванием Сергей необычайно тонко пошутил про то что он, якобы, "надеется".
То есть, он как бы притворился что " христианин", хотя он - нет. Уже смешно)

----------


## Dron

> Посмотрите в глаза ребенка, - там еще есть шуньята! А в наших глазах уже тока концепции шуньяты и учения о шуньяте ,


А в глазах опоссума? Или выдры?

----------

Германн (14.01.2013), Кузьмич (14.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А в глазах опоссума? Или выдры?


В их глазах - то же самое! Только в их глазах нет перспективы  :Frown: .

В Нерожденном все равны. И лишь потом начинает теряться перспектива...

----------


## Dron

> В их глазах - то же самое! Только в их глазах нет перспективы .


Куда ж они ее дели?)
+ опоссумы и выдры осуждают ваш апартеид, Дмитрий.

----------

Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Кузьмич (14.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Куда ж они ее дели?)
> + опоссумы и выдры осуждают ваш апартеид, Дмитрий.


Перспектива у них теряется потому, что они отождествляют себя с опоссумами и выдрами, хотя таковыми не являются  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Перспектива у них теряется потому, что они отождествляют себя с опоссумами и выдрами, хотя таковыми не являются


А. Ясно. Потому что, на самом деле все выдры - дети. Да?

----------


## Германн

> Веды не были "отголосками" дхармы предыдущих будд, т.к. 4 Веды исторически не имеют отношения к индийскому компендиуму всевозможных учений.. А отнесения Упанишад и т.д. к Ведам - исключительно более поздняя местная индийская идея. В этой кальпе тантра пришла людям только при 4м Будде Шакьямуни. Соответственно, никакие тантры нельзя было исказить никак, т.к. до 4го будды никто из людей не мог знать буддийскую ваджаяну, ее им просто не давали.


Не было тезиса, что проповедь Калачакры, воспринятая как Веды - и проповедь Калачакры, воспринятая как Агамы - относятся к одному и тому же времени и месту. Для меня это только указание на то, что во внешних учениях есть отголоски Учения Будды. Вы спорите с самим собой.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А. Ясно. Потому что, на самом деле все выдры - дети. Да?


Нет, не все, а только дети выдры  :Smilie: . Когда спираль кармы раскручивается, то эмбрион выдры становится в конце концов взрослой выдрой, а эмбрион человека - взрослым человеком.

----------


## Германн

> Посмотрите в глаза ребенка, - там еще есть шуньята! А в наших глазах уже тока концепции шуньяты и учения о шуньяте ,


Если говорить о внешних учениях, главное ведь понимать, что именно делает их внешними. Отсутствие Учения о шуньяте. Так, у шайвов и шактов есть идея всеобщей субстанции, одной-единой на всех, с абсолютной т.зр. без чего-то другого, существующей со своей стороны, независимо от любых проявлений, как уже актуализированное духовное совершенство. Это отличие внешних учений от Дхармы. На уровне техник, слов, символов может быть много общего. Но сущность созерцания буддийской и индуистской тантры - различна. К сожалению, в индуизме нет Праджни. Но в индуизме есть Бог.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, не все, а только дети выдры . Когда спираль кармы раскручивается, то эмбрион выдры становится в конце концов взрослой выдрой, а эмбрион человека - взрослым человеком.


Ну. Что сказать. Блестящий, и не лишенный краткости пересказ учебника по зоологии.

----------

Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Кузьмич (14.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну. Что сказать. Блестящий, и не лишенный краткости пересказ учебника по зоологии.


Ну, это еще что! Вот Линь-цзы говорил: "Мочитесь и испражняйтесь". Это - просто гнусный натурализьм  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если говорить о внешних учениях, главное ведь понимать, что именно делает их внешними. Отсутствие Учения о шуньяте. Так, у шайвов и шактов есть идея всеобщей субстанции, одной-единой на всех, с абсолютной т.зр. без чего-то другого, существующей со своей стороны, независимо от любых проявлений, как уже актуализированное духовное совершенство. Это отличие внешних учений от Дхармы. На уровне техник, слов, символов может быть много общего. Но сущность созерцания буддийской и индуистской тантры - различна. К сожалению, в индуизме нет Праджни. Но в индуизме есть Бог.


Мне кажется, внешними учения делает наличие чего-то, внешнего по отношению к уму. Чего-то, принципиально отдельного от ума. Шуньяту тоже можно сделать "внешней" определенным образом. Молиться шуньяте, просить у нее денег и т. д.  :Smilie: .

----------


## Германн

> Не, не будет. Вспомните индуистов на вангах, которые так вас возмущали своим присутствием). НЕ думаю, что у кого то из них будут возражения против  шуньяты.


Такое слово у них есть. Но значение слова - другое. Отличие в неизбежном домысливании всеобщей, единой (с абсолютной т.зр. неописуемой как одной без другого) субстанции - которая существует со своей стороны, независимо, как актуальное совершенство. За "шуньятой" скрывается Бог: что уже не шуньята.

Здесь возмущаются, как раз, индуисты - когда теистический субстанционализм не признаётся Дхармой. 
Лично я даже приветствую их присутствие на вангах, потому что если младенцев приносят и кошек не выгоняют, то присутствие внешних кажется нормой.
(Моё личное мнение, возможно, ошибочное. С формальной т.зр. они нарушители обетов. Но обетов, имхо, нет - т.к. изначально не было понимания.)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ну, это еще что! Вот Линь-цзы говорил: "Мочитесь и испражняйтесь". Это - просто гнусный натурализьм .


 :Big Grin:  зачем так)) помимо наставлений вроде "будьте Буддами" не плохо и попроще наставления, которые каждый выполнит, чтоб самооценку не ронять совсем  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну, это еще что! Вот Линь-цзы говорил: "Мочитесь и испражняйтесь". Это - просто гнусный натурализьм .


Вот как вы его поняли...

----------

Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот как вы его поняли...


Не, я его еще хуже понял. Это я смягчил  :Frown: .

----------

Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

"В Йонтэн дзо говорится: 
На пути Тайной Мантры или идешь в низшие миры, или становишься буддой — третьего не дано. 
Самаи Тантры не только тонки, но многочисленны и трудны для соблюдения. Даже такой великий учитель, как Атиша, сказал, что, вступив на путь Тантры, он страдал из-за бесчисленных последствий нарушения обетов. Если их допускал даже он, что же говорить о нас, которым недостает противоядий, внимательности, бдительности и знания всего многообразия падений? Нет сомнений, что совершаемые нами падения обильны, как ливень. Чтобы им противостоять, очень важно всегда и при всех обстоятельствах в качестве ежедневной практики выполнять созерцание Ваджрасаттвы и повторять стослоговую мантру или, по крайней мере, всенепременно читать эту мантру хотя бы двадцать один раз в день. 
Возможно, кто-то считает себя знатоком методов стадий зарождения и завершения и с помощью неизменной внимательности, бдительности и т. п. способен освободиться от нарушения обетов. Однако, даже если он только разговаривает с теми, кто нарушил главные самаи, общается с ними или просто пьет воду из одного источника, он будет расплачиваться за нарушение обетов, которое называют «нарушение вследствие общения» или «случайное нарушение» . Поэтому всегда необходимо стараться очищать себя с помощью раскаяния. В тантрах есть такие слова: 
В том, что общался с нарушителями обетов и был снисходителен к нарушениям; 
В том, что учил Дхарме нарушителей и тех, кто недостоин ее слушать; 
В том, что не избегал нарушителей и тем самым запятнал себя их осквернением самаи; 
В том, что заложил причину собственных [препятствий] в этой жизни и омрачений в следующей, — 
Во всем этом горько раскаиваюсь и молю о прощении. 
Если хотя бы один участник собрания нарушил самаю, своим осквернением, вызванным нарушением самаи, он пятнает сотни или даже тысячи тех, кто хранит ее в чистоте, и не дает им обрести в практике ни малейших результатов. Так от одной капли кислого молока прокисает целый кувшин свежего, а одна покрытая язвами лягушка заражает всех остальных. Как сказано: 
От одной капли кислого молока 
Прокисает все остальное молоко, 
А тот, кто нарушил самаю, 
Делает недостойными всех окружающих". 
_Патрул Ринпоче, "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя"._

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Не, я его еще хуже понял. Это я смягчил .


Тогда не читайте его. Линь цзи достоин лучших читателей.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> "В Йонтэн дзо говорится: 
> На пути Тайной Мантры


По стилю очень напоминает добротное православие что ли...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тогда не читайте его. Линь цзи достоин лучших читателей.


Ну что Вы, дорогой Дрон? С Вами совсем нельзя шутить? Пожалуй, нельзя найти мастера, которого я бы уважал так сильно, как Линь-цзы  :Smilie: . Просто он любил грубо пошутить, а я ему подражаю  :Wink: .

----------


## Ондрий

> Не было тезиса, что проповедь Калачакры, воспринятая как Веды - и проповедь Калачакры, воспринятая как Агамы - относятся к одному и тому же времени и месту. Для меня это только указание на то, что во внешних учениях есть отголоски Учения Будды. Вы спорите с самим собой.


да, вы правы, я заметил - у вас одни какие-то отголоски учения будды.

Вам премия "Золотой Чум" в номинации "писатель года".



> Считается, что Веды и Агамы проповедованы тоже Калачакрой (так его поняли и записали внешние). Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы. Что осталось от Учения предыдущего Будды, к приходу Шакьямуни? Традиция с утраченной мудростью [постижения шуньяты]

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2013), Нико (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не, я его еще хуже понял. Это я смягчил .


А хуже, это как??? Кстати, давно так сильно не смеялась, как сейчас, читая этот тред.

----------


## Германн

> да, вы правы, я заметил - у вас одни какие-то отголоски учения будды.


Продолжаете спорить с самим собой.

У меня не было тезиса, что эта проповедь была в одно время, и даже в одном месте. Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы, потому что, во-первых, считается что Калачакра проповедовал [в глубокой древности] то, что было воспринято внешними как Веды, и [гораздо позже] то, что было воспринято внешними как Агамы. Во-вторых, до прихода Будды Шакьямуни были и другие Будды, даже не один. Есть авторитетная версия, что все Будды приходят в Индию. Брахманы ждут его приход (то есть, какие-то элементы Учения присутствуют в индийской  традиции). Исчезновение Учения не выглядит как полное отсутствие религии. Отсюда вывод: индуизм (в том, что совпадает с Дхармой) есть слабый отголосок Дхармы, с утраченной мудростью [постижения пустоты]: о чём комментарий Мипам Римпоче.

Считается, что Веды и Агамы проповедованы тоже Калачакрой (так его поняли и записали внешние). Индуизм это слабый отголосок Дхармы. Что осталось от Учения предыдущего Будды, к приходу Шакьямуни? Традиция с утраченной мудростью [постижения шуньяты]

Неверно утверждать, что Калачакра учил индуизму как индуизму; и что шуньявада буддизма совпадает с интерпретацией шуньи у шайвов и шактов.
В индуистском тантризме домысливается всеобщая субстанция. В краевых течениях буддизма можно найти тенденции к этернализму, но даже в них это необязательно так (не обязательно постулировать теистический субстанционализм). А у шайвов и шактов - обязательно, принципиально, догматически. 
Это конкретное отличие от шуньявады, от Печати Будды.

У Вас не прозвучало возражения по существу вопроса.
Потому что это действительно так.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, внешними учения делает наличие чего-то, внешнего по отношению к уму. Чего-то, принципиально отдельного от ума. Шуньяту тоже можно сделать "внешней" определенным образом. Молиться шуньяте, просить у нее денег и т. д. .


Да! Вот я недавно просила денег у шуньяты. Не дала.... Может, подходящих детей не попалось, чтобы в глазки им заглянуть. )))))

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Продолжаете спорить с самим собой. 
> У меня не было тезиса, что эта проповедь была в одно время, и даже в одном месте.


Была в одном месте. Амравати по-современному называется.

----------


## Ондрий

ну может он имел ввиду - до обеда буддистам, после - "индуистам", тогда да - в разное время  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Лично я даже приветствую их присутствие на вангах, потому что если младенцев приносят и кошек не выгоняют, то присутствие внешних кажется нормой.
(Моё личное мнение, возможно, ошибочное. С формальной т.зр. они нарушители обетов. Но обетов, имхо, нет - т.к. изначально не было понимания.)

На вангах ЕСДЛ мною не было замечено индуистов. Они обычно приходят в центральный храм как туристы и делают кору вокруг храма. 
Но они крайне строго соблюдают свои собственные обеты и практики. Респект им в этом отношении.

----------


## Германн

> ну может он имел ввиду - до обеда буддистам, после - "индуистам", тогда да - в разное время


Считается, что когда внешние слышат Учение, они перетолковывают его по-своему. Так это и происходит в наши дни на вангах: когда приходят люди с индуистским воззрением, в их представлении это лишь дополнение садханы ещё кое-какими полезными методами. Воззрение не меняется. Если подходить формально, это охота за мускусным оленем и нарушение обетов Тайной Мантры. Но изначально обетов ведь нет, и когда они формально проговариваются индуистом, он интерпретирует их по-своему, остаётся вне понимания, игнорирует буддийский смысл. Мне кажется, что это означает не-принятие обетов, без их последующего нарушения (могу ошибаться). Значит, индуисты на вангах, как и эзотерики, получают благословение мандалы, и не создают причины для попадания в Ваджрый Ад (могу ошибаться). Так внешние учение обогащаются какими-то элементами буддийского происхождения.

----------


## Нико

> Считается, что когда внешние слышат Учение, они перетолковывают его по-своему. Так это и происходит в наши дни на вангах: когда приходят люди с индуистским воззрением, в их представлении это лишь дополнение садханы ещё кое-какими полезными методами. Воззрение не меняется. Если подходить формально, это охота за мускусным оленем и нарушение обетов Тайной Мантры. Но изначально обетов ведь нет, и когда они формально проговариваются индуистом, он интерпретирует их по-своему, остаётся вне понимания, игнорирует буддийский смысл. Мне кажется, что это означает не-принятие обетов, без их последующего нарушения (могу ошибаться). Значит, индуисты на вангах, как и эзотерики, получают благословение мандалы, и не создают причины для попадания в Ваджрый Ад (могу ошибаться). Так внешние учение обогащаются какими-то элементами буддийского происхождения.


Очень мало кто из т.н. буддистов тоже получают реальные ванги.

----------

Ондрий (14.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Очень мало кто из т.н. буддистов тоже получают реальные ванги.


Это объясняет массовые посвящения. Юй Кан выдвигал очень серьёзный критический тезис: если Ваджраяна ведёт или к Пробуждению, или в ад, сострадательно ли давать посвящение неподготовленным людям. Т.к. многие буддисты не получают реальные ванги, им не грозит и Ваджнрый Ад.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это объясняет массовые посвящения. Юй Кан выдвигал очень серьёзный критический тезис: если Ваджраяна ведёт или к Пробуждению, или в ад, сострадательно ли давать прсвящение неподготовленным людям.


Тут причина такая: сейчас тантра есть в этом мире пока есть, но потом её будут передавать всего двое будд, кажется, из оставшихся 996. Поэтому важно закладывать в сознании людей хотя бы её отпечатки. Другая причина  в том, что в наше время повсеместно распространяются ложные трактовки Дхармы и прочие новоделы. Поэтому учителя на это идут. Массово. И даже через интернет.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> На вангах ЕСДЛ мною не было замечено индуистов. Они обычно приходят в центральный храм как туристы и делают кору вокруг храма. 
> Но они крайне строго соблюдают свои собственные обеты и практики. Респект им в этом отношении.


Вы их и в этой теме не замечаете. А они есть, и прямо заявляют свои взгляды. 




> ну может он имел ввиду - до обеда буддистам, после - "индуистам", тогда да - в разное время


Каждый десятый (формально) буддист Ваджраяны имеет, в качестве базового, индуистское воззрение. Каждый десятый считает, что воззрения буддизма и индуизма в тантре  совпадают по-существу, что это две стороны одной медали, два пути с одинаковой реализацией. И нет противоречия, чтобы практиковать две тантры, индуистскую и буддийскую, потому что, якобы, тантризм един. Когда так считают - всегда опираются на теистический субстанционализм, всегда имеют индуистское воззрение по поводу пустотности: т.е. являются индуистами.

Когда обе тантры (индуистская и буддийская) практикуются как Путь к Пробуждению - получается индуизм, с формально буддийскими элементами. 
Созерцается не шуньята, а Бог.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> "В Йонтэн дзо говорится: 
> На пути Тайной Мантры или идешь в низшие миры, или становишься буддой — третьего не дано. 
> Самаи Тантры не только тонки, но многочисленны и трудны для соблюдения. Даже такой великий учитель, как Атиша, сказал, что, вступив на путь Тантры, он страдал из-за бесчисленных последствий нарушения обетов. Если их допускал даже он, что же говорить о нас, которым недостает противоядий, внимательности, бдительности и знания всего многообразия падений? Нет сомнений, что совершаемые нами падения обильны, как ливень. Чтобы им противостоять, очень важно всегда и при всех обстоятельствах в качестве ежедневной практики выполнять созерцание Ваджрасаттвы и повторять стослоговую мантру или, по крайней мере, всенепременно читать эту мантру хотя бы двадцать один раз в день. 
> [/I]


В одной из работ Седьмого Далай-Ламы попадались упоминания о том. что начинать практиковать Гухьямантра-яну можно только после основательного прохождения Сутраяны. Думаю, что если соблюдать рекомендованную Чжэ Цонкапой и Седьмым Далай Ламой последовательность практик, то не будет опасности попасть в Авичи из-за нарушения самай, т.к. "сосуд" будет уже достаточно очищен практикой Общего Пути и вероятность "косяков" со стороны практика будет сведена к минимуму. А вот если человек, не то что не зародивший Отречения, но даже не породивший толком установки низшей личности, коллекционирует лунги, ванги и еще пытается что-то практиковать, то, имхо, всяко может быть.  Впрочем, в практиках Тантры я не разбираюсь, просто высказываю свои догадки.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Германн (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы их и в этой теме не замечаете. А они есть, и прямо заявляют свои взгляды.


Это кто? 




> Каждый десятый (формально) буддист Ваджраяны имеет, в качестве базового, индуистское воззрение. Каждый десятый считает, что воззрения буддизма и индуизма в тантре  совпадают по-существу, что это две стороны одной медали, два пути с одинаковой реализацией. И нет противоречия, чтобы практиковать две тантры, индуистскую и буддийскую, потому что, якобы, тантризм един. Когда так считают - всегда опираются на теистический субстанционализм, всегда имеют индуистское воззрение по поводу пустотности: т.е. являются индуистами.


Откуда такая статистика у Вас? Странная, имхо. Пустотности в индуизме нет и не будет. Некоторые буддисты занимаются хатха-йогой для здоровья исключительно, при этом не принимая индуистского прибежища. Я вообще не понимаю, о чём Вы. 




> Когда обе тантры (индуистская и буддийская) практикуются как Путь к Пробуждению - получается индуизм, с формально буддийскими элементами. 
> Созерцается не шуньята, а Бог.


Опять же, назовите мне таких.

----------


## Нико

> В одной из работ Седьмого Далай-Ламы попадались упоминания о том. что начинать практиковать Гухьямантра-яну можно только после основательного прохождения Сутраяны. Думаю, что если соблюдать рекомендованную Чжэ Цонкапой и Седьмым Далай Ламой последовательность практик, то не будет опасности попасть в Авичи из-за нарушения самай, т.к. "сосуд" будет уже достаточно очищен практикой Общего Пути и вероятность "косяков" со стороны практика будет сведена к минимуму. А вот если человек, не то что не зародивший Отречения, но даже не породивший толком установки низшей личности, коллекционирует лунги, ванги и еще пытается что-то практиковать, то, имхо, всяко может быть.  Впрочем, в практиках Тантры я не разбираюсь, просто высказываю свои догадки.


Вот и не высказывайте тогда догадки. Хранить в полной чистоте тантрические самаи практически невозможно никому, кроме разве что будд в человеческих телах. Они сопряжены с прямым постижением пустоты -- в очень и очень многом.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это кто?


это я, Вантус и Alex - записные тиртихи и христопродавцы. Уже выше указывали не раз. )

----------

Alex (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> это я, Вантус и Alex - записные тиртихи и христопродавцы. Уже выше указывали не раз. )


Бога, значит, созерцаете вместо шуньяты? ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Пустотности в индуизме нет и не будет.


Тут вот какое дело. Не простое для обсуждения в паблике. У меня пока нет твердого мнения на этот счет, т.к. шайвизм мне знаком только по книжкам да и то поверхностно, в отличие от внутренеей дхармы. Но все же попробуем. Я глубоко убежден (и имеются к этому четкие основания внутри буддадхармы), что буд.трантризм есть просто переиначивание уже существовавшего шайвизма и т.д. - я уже намекал на историю появления чакрасамвары, где это описано и для последователя "внутренней" Дхармы уже не требуются никакие разные буддологи с диссерами (хотя и полезны весьма).

А дело в том, что ваджраяна - это колесница плода, и гуру прошлого (и настоящего естессно) указывают, что на этом пути уже не идет процесс усиленной культивации развития бодхичитты и пустоты в их сутрическом аспекте, хотя и тут есть разногласия у лам.
Тем не менее, каким образом в тантре достигается прямое постижение пустоты? Не упорным попеременным мышанием пары шаматха-випашьяна, а одновременно. Но и это не достаточно, а лишь только "помогает" на стадии керим, где культивируется усиленная шаматха на объекты мандалы.

Выделяет тантру от всех путей - быстрое освоение этапов. Почему? Потому что используется особая йога - "игры" с ветрами, точнее с объектами внутри визуализируемого тела. Эти игры прямо имитируют процесс смерти, это всем известно. При смерти и т.д. пустота, ясный свей ума естественно возникает, но простой чел этого не понимает. Тантра - "механический" путь для обретения прямого постижения пустотности, когда все ветры растворяются в неуничтожимой капле, что суть наитончайший ветер и сознание (пусть тут всякие хоть ногти изломают с пеной у рта, доказывая отсутствие "материального" субстрата у сознания). Вы это все и сами прекрасно знаете, как и другие интересующиеся тантрой, это прописные истины.

Так вот большой большой вопрос - что именно достигают тиртихи, если их механника практически совпадает с ваджраянской (см. чакрасамвару), но отличается начальными и конечными слогами *шайвистских*(да, да, это именно так и есть) мантр и немножко общей теорией сотериологии, облеченной в несколько иные слова? Вот и я не знаю. Я не уверен, что не достигают они ничего. Равно как не уверен и в обратном. Это большой вопрос.

Но если гуру компетентен, есть кармические связи и способности ученика и учителя, все было изложено верно, все было освоено верно, то у ученика нет шансов не достингуть успеха. При этом ему не требуется годами полировать цанид-дацанские штудии, он даже может не уметь ни читать ни писать, приступая к практике. Собственно, история тантры такими примерами изобилует.

----------

Alex (14.01.2013), Pema Sonam (14.01.2013), Shus (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> это я, Вантус и Alex - записные тиртихи и христопродавцы. Уже выше указывали не раз. )


Вы же считаете индуистскую тантру равнозначным, по результату, Путём к Пробуждению? 
Значит, Вы - индуист. И в буддизм, вероятно, пришли уже с этим воззрением - то есть никаких обетов внутренне не принимали, а потому и не нарушали.

----------


## Ондрий

> Бога, значит, созерцаете вместо шуньяты? ))))


Да, Золотого Тельца - непрерывная садхана по 8+ часов в день и больше в офисной гомпе на ваджрном офисном стуле.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы же считаете индуистскую тантру равнозначным, по результату, Путём к Пробуждению? 
> Значит, Вы - индуист. И в буддизм, вероятно, пришли уже с этим воззрением - то есть никаких обетов внутренне не принимали, а потому и не нарушали.


- Тебе бы не картины, начальник, тебе бы книжки писать! (С)

----------


## Нико

> Тут вот какое дело. Не простое для обсуждения в паблике. У меня пока нет твердого мнения на этот счет, т.к. шайвизм мне знаком только по книжкам да и то поверхностно, в отличие от внутренеей дхармы


.

А внутреннюю дхарму, значит, не поверхностно познали? 




> Но все же попробуем. Я глубоко убежден (и имеются к этому четкие основания внутри буддадхармы), что буд.трантризм есть просто переиначивание уже существовавшего шайвизма и т.д.


Какие четкие основания внутри буддадхармы? 



> - я уже намекал на историю появления чакрасамвары,


Ещё раз намекните мне, плиз. 



> и для последователя "внутренней" Дхармы уже не требуются никакие разные буддологи с диссерами (хотя и полезны весьма).


Чем полезны? 




> А дело в том, что ваджраяна - это колесница плода, и гуру прошлого (и настоящего естессно) указывают, что на этом пути уже не идет процесс усиленной культивации развития бодхичитты и пустоты, хотя и тут есть разногласия у лам.


Не слышала, чтобы указывали на отсутствие процесса усиленной культивации бодхичитты и пустоты в Ваджраяне.





> Тем не менее, каким образом в тантре достигается прямое постижение пустоты? Не упорным попеременным мышанием пары шаматха-випашьяна, а одновременно. Но и это не достаточно, а лишь только "помогает" на стадии керим, где культивируется усиленная шаматха на объекты мандалы.


Тут уже надо понять сам принцип йоги божества. 




> Выделяет тантру от всех путей - быстрое освоение этапов. Почему? Потому что используется особая йога - "игры" с ветрами, точнее с объектами внутри визуализируемого тела. Эти игры прямо имитируют процесс смерти, это всем известно. При смерти и т.д. пустота, ясный свей ума естественно возникает, но простой чел этого не понимает. Тантра - "механический" путь для обретения прямого постижения пустотности, когда все ветры расворяются в неуничтожимой капле, что суть наитончайший ветер и сознание (пусть тут всякие хоть ногти изломают с пеной у рта, доказывая отсутствие "материального" субстрата у сознания). Вы это все и сами прекрасно знаете, как и другие интересующиеся тантрой, это прописные истины.


От остальных путей тантру отличает йога божества и принятие Трёх тел на путь. Вот йогу божества сначала надо понять. Она в корне отличается от индуистских тантр -- воззрением именно. 



> Так вот большой большой вопрос - что именно достигают тиртихи, если их механника практически совпадает с ваджраянской (см. чакрасамвару), но отличается начальными и конечными слогами *шайвистских*(да, да, это именно так и есть) мантр и немножко общей теорией сотериологии, облеченной в несколько иные слова? Вот и я не знаю. Я не уверен, что не достигают они ничего. Равно как не уверен и в обратном. Это большой вопрос.


Они чего-то достигают, конечно, но не буддийского результата тантры. 




> Но если гуру компетентен, есть кармические связи и способности ученика и учителя, все было изложено верно, все было освоено верно, то у ученика нет шансов не достингуть успеха. При этом ему не требуется годами полировать цанид-дацанские штудии, он даже может не уметь ни читать ни писать, приступая к практике. Собственно, история тантры такими примерами изобилует.


Да, в плане жизнеописаний буддийских махасиддхов. Сомневаюсь однако, что они были совсем безграмотные. )))

----------


## Германн

> Я глубоко убежден (и имеются к этому четкие основания внутри буддадхармы), что буд.трантризм есть просто переиначивание уже существовавшего шайвизма и т.д. - я уже намекал на историю появления чакрасамвары, где это описано и для последователя "внутренней" Дхармы уже не требуются никакие разные буддологи с диссерами (хотя и полезны весьма).


Будда Шакьямуни учил тантре Чакрасавары дакинь. Потом дакиня Ваджраварахи передала учение Будды махасиддхе Луйипе, который учился Будда-Дхарме у дакинь. Где в этой религиозной истории можно увидеть, как буддийский тантризм переиначивает шайвистскую тантру - только индуистам понятно. (С тем, что работа с пранами и каналами существовала до буддизма, я спорить не буду. Не было лишь Ваджраяны, целостной системы прямого созерцания шуньяты.)




> Тантра - "механический" путь для обретения прямого постижения пустотности,


Не тантра механический путь, а западный человек мыслит в категориях технологии. Ваджраяна отличается от внешних путей (с заимствованием голых техник) созерцанием пустотности, что требует понимания, что такое шуньята, и правильного обращения внимания - и требует наработанной мотивации Бодхичитты или её спонтанного проявления, возникающего при постижении пустоты. Хотя известно, что Бодхичитта влияет на циркуляцию пран, это игнорируется, потому что интересует сугубая технология. Но если из Метода убрать пустотность, он перестаёт быть Методом, и превращается в оккультную технику, или в систему цигун. Созерцание пустотности (со спонтанным состраданием)  не внешний, случайный элемент, а сама сущность, сердце практики.  




> Так вот большой большой вопрос - что именно достигают тиртихи, если их механника практически совпадает с ваджраянской


Достигают чего-либо, кроме прямого постижения пустотности (и Плода). Потому что они не созерцают именно шуньяту, эта возможность блокируется концепцией Бога.




> Я не уверен, что не достигают они ничего. Равно как не уверен и в обратном. Это большой вопрос.


Здесь создаётся впечатление, Вы всё же буддист - поскольку не уверены в обратном. Но тут же рассеивается:




> Но если гуру компетентен, есть кармические связи и способности ученика и учителя, все было изложено верно, все было освоено верно, то у ученика нет шансов не достингуть успеха. При этом ему не требуется годами полировать цанид-дацанские штудии, он даже может не уметь ни читать ни писать, приступая к практике. Собственно, история тантры такими примерами изобилует.


Само представление о компетентности индуистского Гуру подразумевает существование в индуизме Пути к Пробуждению, подразумевает Прибежище в индуизме как Дхарме. Более того, индуистская тантра считается Вами высшей, обладающей преимуществами по сравнению с буддийской: потому что не нужно осваивать воззрение, достаточно одной лишь только технологии. Это уже небуддийская вера, другая религия.

Печать Будды - Учение о пустоте, а не конкретная технология.

----------


## Ондрий

> А внутреннюю дхарму, значит, не поверхностно познали?


Все познается в сравнении - в сравнении с индистскими тантрами уж всяко больше знаю буддийскую тантру в теории. Это не означает, однако, что я ее хорошо знаю на фоне хороших лам. Было бы странным дать иной ответ)



> Какие четкие основания внутри буддадхармы? Ещё раз намекните мне, плиз.


Уверен, вы не один раз слушали наставления по чакрасамваре.




> Чем полезны?


Тем же, что для христианина изучение арамейского, греческого, латыни, штудирование археологических открытий и т.д. Ватикан содержит ажно целый научный институт, где изучают не только религию, но и фундаментальную физику.



> Не слышала, чтобы указывали на отсутствие процесса усиленной культивации бодхичитты и пустоты в Ваджраяне.


ЕСДЛ, Кхедруб Дже и т.д. указывается термин "колесница плода", а не "причины" и объясняется - почему. Вам это тоже известно должно быть. Культивируется конечно)), но совсем иначе чем в сутре. Об этом речь.



> Тут уже надо понять сам принцип йоги божества.


Он предельно ясно описан - его механическая часть. Не о литургии и ритуалах, конечно же, идет речь.



> От остальных путей тантру отличает йога божества и принятие Трёх тел на путь. Вот йогу божества сначала надо понять. Она в корне отличается от индуистских тантр -- воззрением именно


Вы невнимательно читали - тантра может практиковаться и без всяких воззрений на начальном этапе - см. историю Шаварипы - дикаря, охотника. Были и разбойники, ит.д.  Врядли у них были некие продвинутые воззрения до встреч со своими гуру. Далее, эти особые обстоятельства постарались сгладить выставляя определенные "входные" требования, т.к. таких драгоценных учеников было не много. Но тем не менее.



> Они чего-то достигают, конечно, но не буддийского результата тантры.


Встречный вопрос - почему вы так думаете? Вы хорошо изучили их тантры? Доверие словам своего гуру тут не пройдет, т.к. обсуждается именно "наукообразный" подход к изучению тантрических традиций, а не пир духа во славу тибетских школ, к которым я очень хорошо отношусь. В Варанаси есть профессора-тибетцы которые занимаются как раз подобными штудиями, реконструируют утраченные санскритские оригиналы, изучают индийские источники. Т.е. занимаются конкретно наукой. А меня не интересует совершенно религиозное отношение к Дхарме в ее самом худшем проявлении: БГМ - я атеист.



> Да, в плане жизнеописаний буддийских махасиддхов. Сомневаюсь однако, что они были совсем безграмотные. )))


Перечитайте их истории еще разок.

----------


## Германн

> это я, Вантус и Alex - записные тиртихи и христопродавцы. Уже выше указывали не раз. )


Интересно, что является причиной возмущения. Вы приняли Прибежище в индуистской тантре, как в Пути к Пробуждению - в чём же проблема? Откуда у индуистов такая нужда считаться буддистами именно у буддистов? В реальной жизни, тоже сталкивался с обидами на пустом месте, когда практик внешнего учения, применяющий так же буддийские техники, обнаруживает, что считаю его тем, кто он есть - иноверцем. По причине его теистического воззрения и отношения к буддийской тантре как к технологии, позволяющей достигать индуистскую цель. 
Считаю, что добросовестные индуисты попадают в рай, и получают благую связь с Учением на следующие жизни от присутствия, без понимания, на ванге.

----------


## Ондрий

Герман, я таки сильно извиняюсь, но я меня нет сил обсуждать с вами что-либо еще. Прошу пардону.

----------

Alex (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Ваджраяна не технология, автоматически приводящая к Плоду. 
Иначе тантрические техники работали бы без ванга. Ваджраяна это особый Метод созерцания пустотности.

----------


## Нико

> Уверен, вы не один раз слушали наставления по чакрасамваре.


Я, конечно, не историк и не востоковед, но никогда ничего подобного не слышала о тантре Чакрасамвары. 




> ЕСДЛ, Кхедруб Дже и т.д. указывается термин "колесница плода", а не "причины" и объясняется - почему. Вам это тоже известно должно быть. Культивируется конечно)), но совсем иначе чем в сутре. Об этом речь.


То, что иначе, чем в сутре культивируется, я в курсе. Но культивируется. 



> Он предельно ясно описан - его механическая часть. Не о литургии и ритуалах, конечно же, идет речь.


Да, это метод в единстве с мудростью. Одновременный поток. Поэтому тантра и призвана приводить к быстрым результатам. 




> Вы невнимательно читали - тантра может практиковаться и без всяких воззрений на начальном этапе - см. историю Шаварипы - дикаря, охотника. Были и разбойники, ит.д.  Врядли у них были некие продвинутые воззрения до встреч со своими гуру. Далее, эти особые обстоятельства постарались сгладить выставляя определенные "входные" требования, т.к. таких драгоценных учеников было не много. Но тем не менее.
> Встречный вопрос - почему вы так думаете? Вы хорошо изучили их тантры? Доверие словам своего гуру тут не пройдет, т.к. обсуждается именно "наукообразный" подход к изучению тантрических традиций, а не пир духа во славу тибетских школ, к которым я очень хорошо отношусь. В Варанаси есть профессора-тибетцы которые занимаются как раз подобными штудиями, реконструируют утраченные санскритские оригиналы, изучают индийские источники. Т.е. занимаются конкретно наукой. А меня не интересует совершенно религиозное отношение к Дхарме в ее самом худшем проявлении: БГМ - я атеист.
> Перечитайте их истории еще разок.


Я читала как бы. Моё личное мнение хотите? Эти все махасиддхи в прошлых жизнях уже дошли до такого уровня реализации, что в той непосредственной им было достаточно одного толчка, чтобы произошло прозрение и свершение. Например, Богдо-геген Ринпоче был Анандой во времена Будды, а потом махасиддхой Нагпочопой, который не ходил по земле, а летал над ней. Это есть в жизнеописаниях его предыдущих переврождений.

----------

Германн (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Доверие словам своего гуру тут не пройдет, т.к. обсуждается именно "наукообразный" подход к изучению тантрических традиций, а не пир духа во славу тибетских школ, к которым я очень хорошо отношусь. В Варанаси есть профессора-тибетцы которые занимаются как раз подобными штудиями, реконструируют утраченные санскритские оригиналы, изучают индийские источники. Т.е. занимаются конкретно наукой. А меня не интересует совершенно религиозное отношение к Дхарме в ее самом худшем проявлении: БГМ - я атеист.


Религиозная традиция и наука разные вещи. Не нужно путать одно с другим. Утверждение о том, что индуистские йогины реализуют, благодаря эффекту технологии, тот же Плод, что и буддийские - уже религиозное, а не научное утверждение. Представления учёных о том, чему учили в древности, в свою очередь - научная гипотеза, а не религиозный постулат, в который всем серьёзным буддистам (без БГМ) внезапно следует уверовать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я, конечно, не историк и не востоковед, но никогда ничего подобного не слышала о тантре Чакрасамвары.


странно, что вам не рассказывали. Действительно странно. вы же даже переводили это, я сам слышал, сидя в зале  :Wink: 



> То, что иначе, чем в сутре культивируется, я в курсе. Но культивируется.


 я так и сказал.



> Да, это метод в единстве с мудростью. Одновременный поток. Поэтому тантра и призвана приводить к быстрым результатам.


я бы добавил "в том числе и поэтому". То, что приводит к иллюзорному телу и прямому постижению пустоты - йога с нади и бинду, контроллируемое растворение ветров в сердечной бинду. Только это (грубо опишем), а не "воззрения" и прочие культурологические довески. Когда ветры растворяются, йогин теряет всякие "воззрения" если они там еще были. Равно как и способность видеть, слышать и размышлять. См. мануалы, которые вы много раз сами же и смотрели.



> Я читала как бы. Моё личное мнение хотите? Эти все махасиддхи в прошлых жизнях уже дошли до такого уровня реализации, что в той непосредственной им было достаточно одного толчка, чтобы произошло прозрение и свершение. Например, Богдо-геген Ринпоче был Анандой во времена Будды, а потом махасиддхой Нагпочопой, который не ходил по земле, а летал над ней. Это есть в жизнеописаниях его предыдущих переврождений.


Ну раз мы о личном, то мое личное мнение - я в перерожденцев не верю и институт тулку не принимаю. Это сто раз тут обсуждалось. Мне достаточно, что мой лама образован и знает предмет. 10й он или 389й - это местные тибецкие культурно-политические артефакты.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Утверждение о том, что индуистские йогины реализуют, благодаря эффекту технологии, тот же Плод, что и буддийские - уже религиозное, а не научное утверждение.


Конечно, не реализуют. Я не понимаю, зачем так долго это перетирать. Я, на минуточку, в Индии пока живу. И многое вижу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Конечно, не реализуют. Я не понимаю, зачем так долго это перетирать. Я, на минуточку, в Индии пока живу. И многое вижу.


А что видите?  :Smilie: 
ну-ка ну-ка поделитесь! Страшно интересно! Тибетцы летают, а малахольные индусики - нет? 
Как вы определили что индусы не канают? )

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Василий Шумов & Центр. "Тяга к технике"  :Smilie: 
http://music.yandex.ru/#!/track/2490291/album/248917
Технологический подход - он в западном уме, а не в традиции.
(Ламам приходится это учитывать, конечно.)

----------


## Нико

> А что видите? 
> ну-ка ну-ка поделитесь! Страшно интересно! Тибетцы летают, а малахольные индусики - нет? 
> Как вы определили что индусы не канают? )


Никто тут не летает. Индуисты занимаются своим индуизмом, мусульмане -- исламом, суфии -- суфизмом. Буддисты -- буддизмом. Все достаточно дружно между собой сосуществуют, не споря с пеной у рта про традиции.

Тут храм один известный есть, в Кангре. Посвящён одной индуистской богине, но рядом с алтарём стоит маленькая такая статуя Чакрасамвары яб-юм. Она практически всегда скрыта под цветами. Но я туда хожу иногда, т.к. это считается одним из 24 мест Чакрасамвары также. У меня проблем нет со смешением традиций. Я хожу к Чакрасамваре. )

----------

Германн (14.01.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Никто тут не летает. Индуисты занимаются своим индуизмом, мусульмане -- исламом, суфии -- суфизмом. Буддисты -- буддизмом. Все достаточно дружно между собой сосуществуют, не споря с пеной у рта про традиции.


Это все круто и я только - за! но вы писали:



> Конечно, не реализуют. Я не понимаю, зачем так долго это перетирать. Я, на минуточку, в Индии пока живу. И многое вижу.


Т.е. индуисты не рализуют и вам это видно, потому что вы живете в Индии. Вот я и интересуюсь - что вам видно такого интересного, что "индуисты не рализуют". И как вы это выяснили для себя.




> Тут храм один известный есть, в Кангре. Посвящён одной индуистской богине, но рядом с алтарём стоит маленькая такая статуя Чакрасамвары яб-юм. Она практически всегда скрыта под цветами. Но я туда хожу иногда, т.к. это считается одним из 24 мест Чакрасамвары также. У меня проблем нет со смешением традиций. Я хожу к Чакрасамваре. )


Рад за вас, а вот у многих есть такие проблемы - читаем этот тред.)))

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. индуисты не рализуют и вам это видно, потому что вы живете в Индии. Вот я и интересуюсь - что вам видно такого интересного, что "индуисты не рализуют". И как вы это выяснили для себя.


Это видно любому, не только Нико. В индуизме нет шуньявады. Пустотность трактуется на теистический лад, что уже не пустотность: слова остаются, но их значение испаряется. Соответственно, нет доктринальных оснований приписывать индуистской традиции тот же Плод, что и буддизму, Учению о постижении пустотности. Это уже небуддийская религиозная вера: вера в то, что практики тантризма как такового, независимо от воззрения, достигают той же самой реализации, что постулируется в индуизме. Поскольку индуистский взгляд на конечную точку пути признан как адекватный - это индуистское вероучение. Ему нет доктринальных подтверждений в буддизме. Это взгляд со стороны.

----------

Нико (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот я и интересуюсь - что вам видно такого интересного, что "индуисты не рализуют". И как вы это выяснили для себя.


Я не могу залезть в ум других людей, конечно. Индуисты, видимо, своё реализуют. Про практику шуньяты буддийской в индуизме никогда не слышала. Далай-лама очень чётко про это говорит, а он ведь постоянно ведёт диалог с ними, они ему там многое рассказывают. Если бы услышал нечто подобное -- обязательно бы поделился. )

----------

Германн (14.01.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Германн

Японский вайбхашик - на пути к Освобождению от сансары. Читтаматрин - на пути к Пробуждению.
Добродетельный шиваит, шактист, даос - при всей изощрённости используемых техник - лишь на пути к высокому перерождению.
С традиционной т.зр., нельзя ставить выше буддийской Вайбхашики внешние учения: такие, как тантризм шактов. В отличие от Вайбхашики, это не Путь.

----------


## Alex

Надо дать Герману почитать что-нибудь из Долпопы в хорошем английском переводе. И быстро убежать.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Vidyadhara (14.01.2013), Ондрий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Надо дать Герману почитать что-нибудь из Долпопы в хорошем английском переводе. И быстро убежать.


А потом дать ему почитать что-нибудь из аргументов Цонкапы в адрес Долпопы. И быстро убежать. )

----------

Alex (14.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А потом дать ему почитать что-нибудь из аргументов Цонкапы в адрес Долпопы. И быстро убежать. )


А потом Горампы. И тоже убежать, оставив пару книжек о Каньхе и Горокхонатхе.

----------

Alex (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Vidyadhara (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Надо дать Герману почитать что-нибудь из Долпопы в хорошем английском переводе. И быстро убежать.


Е.С. Далай-Лама считает, что Джонанг может интерпретироваться без противоречий Мадхьямаке - то есть, теистический субстанционализм не единственно возможная трактовка. Не считаю эту школу безупречной, в философском воззрении, и Учений в Джонанг не принимаю, но доверяю квалифицированному, авторитетному заключению Е.С. Далай-Ламы.




> А потом Горампы. И тоже убежать, оставив пару книжек о Каньхе и Горокхонатхе.


Живой традиции многообразие полезно. 
Оспаривание Горампой философии Чже Цонкапы - это уточнение воззрения о пустоте. Без отхода от Прибежища.

----------


## Нико

> Е.С. Далай-Лама считает, что Джонанг может интерпретироваться без противоречий Мадхьямаке - то есть, теистический субстанционализм не единственно возможная трактовка. Не считаю эту школу безупречной, в философском воззрении, и Учений в Джонанг не принимаю, но доверяю квалифицированному, авторитетному заключению Е.С. Далай-Ламы.


Не слышала такого от ЕСДЛ. Джонанг ЕСДЛ ценит в основном благодаря уникальной линии передачи Калачакры.

----------


## Alex

Интерпретировать можно что угодно как угодно, если считать, что в интерпретируемых текстах написано не то, что там написано.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.01.2013), Ондрий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не слышала такого от ЕСДЛ. Джонанг ЕСДЛ ценит в основном благодаря уникальной линии передачи Калачакры.


Здесь нужна точная цитата (что-то не могу её нагуглить). Однажды Е.С. Далай-Ламе задали вопрос о Джонанг как о школе, оспаривающей мадхьямаку-прасангику, и он ответил примерно в том духе, что прежде чем изучать Джонанг, нужно сформировать воззрение мадхьямаки, но нужно точную цитату найти. У меня не было цели коллекционировать такие вещи для дискуссий, для себя я сделал выводы (что не нужно торопиться отвергать Джонанг, как ересь) - в какой это книге, не помню.

----------


## Германн

> Интерпретировать можно что угодно как угодно, если считать, что в интерпретируемых текстах написано не то, что там написано.


Основой интерпретации всегда являются шастры: специальные философские тексты, в которых живая традиция формулирует своё понимание. Для правильного понимания средневековых шастр нужны современные комментарии, которые выполняют ту же функцию - донести точный смысл, а не многозначные (из-за полисемии языка) слова. Когда трактовать первоисточник берутся учёные, получается научная гипотеза. Когда берутся иноверцы - внешнее учение.

----------

Пема Ванчук (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Здесь нужна точная цитата (что-то не могу её нагуглить). Однажды Е.С. Далай-Ламе задали вопрос о Джонанг как о школе, оспаривающей мадхьямаку-прасангику, и он ответил примерно в том духе, что прежде чем изучать Джонанг, нужно сформировать воззрение мадхьямаки, но нужно точную цитату найти. У меня не было цели коллекционировать такие вещи для дискуссий, для себя я сделал выводы (что не нужно отвергать Джонанг, как ересь) - в какой это книге, не помню.


Джонанг как ересь ни в коем случае не отвергается. Это признанная пятая традиция тибетского буддизма. Ну да, воззрение там жентонговское, Далай-лама способен его примирить с рангтонгом. Но только две вместе, не принимая жентонг в одиночку как верное воззрение как таковое. Например, его знаменитая лекция "О единстве старой и новой школ перевода", ещё книга "Традиция махамудры гелуг-кагью", и т.п.

----------

Германн (14.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Джонанг как ересь ни в коем случае не отвергается. Это признанная пятая традиция тибетского буддизма. Ну да, воззрение там жентонговское, Далай-лама способен его примирить с рангтонгом. Но только две вместе, не принимая жентонг в одиночку как верное воззрение как таковое.


Так это не примирить называется, а по-другому  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Так это не примирить называется, а по-другому


А как по-другому?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> А как по-другому?


а вы подумайте. ну вот представьте себе если бы я "примирил" воззрение буддийской и индуистской тантры, только не принимая воззрение буддизма как верное само по себе. как бы вы это назвали?

----------


## Германн

> а вы подумайте. ну вот представьте себе если бы я "примирил" воззрение буддийской и индуистской тантры, только не принимая воззрение буддизма как верное само по себе. как бы вы это назвали?


Логично. Поэтому, есть основания не считать философию Джонанг удачным выражением сути Учения. Без драматизации. В истории любой религии, всегда есть более и менее удачные концептуализации, при том что духовная реализация философов (с т.з. общей для них религии) может быть одинаковой.

----------


## Нико

> а вы подумайте. ну вот представьте себе если бы я "примирил" воззрение буддийской и индуистской тантры, только не принимая воззрение буддизма как верное само по себе. как бы вы это назвали?


Нет, тут по-другому. Далай-лама излагает свои учения так, что в его объяснениях Три поворота колеса Дхармы совершенно друг другу не противоречат. Особенно праджняпарамита и третий поворот, к которому, собственно, и относится жентонг.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Логично. Поэтому, есть основания не считать философию Джонанг удачным выражением сути Учения


Какие основания, позвольте поинтересоваться?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Нет, тут по-другому. Далай-лама излагает свои учения так, что в его объяснениях Три поворота колеса Дхармы совершенно друг другу не противоречат. Особенно праджняпарамита и третий поворот, к которому, собственно, и относится жентонг.


Конечно они не противоречат, просто нужно второй поворот колеса дхармы рассматривать через призму третьего, тогда все мнимые противоречия моментально испаряются "як роса на сонці"  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Какие основания, позвольте поинтересоваться?


Позиция Е.С. Далай-Ламы, не посчитавшего Жентонг достаточным, но посчитавшего требующим уточнения. То, на что Вы обратили внимание.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Позиция Е.С. Далай-Ламы, не посчитавшего Жентонг достаточным, и требующим уточнения.


это мнение одного буддийского монаха и только  :Smilie:  У других на этот счет другое мнение.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Ондрий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Из книги "*Далай Лама о Дзогчене*":

"Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг . Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что существует две разновидности  жентонг, одна из которых достоверна, а другая нет (...)

Вопрос: Некоторые мастера школы Ньингма считают жентонг, «пустоту от другого», понятием, принадлежащим учению Дзогчен. Согласны ли вы с этой точкой зрения? Почему существует так много расхождений во мнении о жентонге среди философов тибетского буддизма?

Далай-лама: Если мы внимательно изучим труды великого ученого Мипама, особенно его Комментарии на Высшую тантру Майтрейи, то обнаружим множество недвусмысленных указаний на важность понимания воззрения Дзогчен, в котором практикующий должен умело сочетать воззрение о пустоте, соответствующее сутрам мудрости второго поворота колеса Учения, с воззрением сутр, принадлежащих третьему повороту колеса Учения, в частности Сутры зародыша состояния Будды. Понимание, которое приходит в результате сочетания двух воззрений, изложенных во втором и третьем поворотах колеса Учения, дает практикующему возможность проникнуть в сущность того, что в терминологии Дзогчена называется изначальной чистотой, которая рассматривается в качестве основного объекта во втором повороте, и спонтанного присутствия, которое рассматривается в качестве основного объекта в учениях третьего поворота.
Тем не менее, необходимо понимать, что та пустота, о которой говорится в сутрах мудрости второго поворота, это то же самое, что в терминах учения Дзогчен называется изначальной чистотой. Ясно одно, что если вы не поняли воззрение о пустоте, которое преподано в сутрах второго поворота колеса Учения, если не построили на этом понимании прочное основание, то никогда не сможете понять, что означает изначальная чистота в контексте учения Дзогчен.
Что касается вопроса о том, является ли спонтанное присутствие Дзогчена эквивалентом тому, что в сутрах третьего поворота колеса Учения, и в особенности в Сутре зародыша состояния Будды, называется «татхагатагарбха», сущность природы будды, или вместерожденному изначальному уму ясного света, то здесь возникли существенные разногласия даже среди ученых и мастеров самой школы Ньингма.
Одна из этих точек зрения состоит в том, что определение «изначальный ум ясного света», о котором говорится в трактате Майтрейи Высшая тантра и в Сутре зародыша состояния Будды — это и есть ригпа, или спонтанное присутствие, о котором говорится в Дзогчене. Но это не значит, что всякое упоминание двух терминов означает, что они описывают одно и то же понятие. Например, в Йога-тантре, в особенности в тантре Вайрочанабхисамбодхи, есть упоминание о радужном теле. Хотя нельзя сказать, что это радужное тело является абсолютным эквивалентом иллюзорному телу Высшей Йога-тантры, но в конечном счете, если понимать сказанное на глубоком уровне, оно будет указывать именно на иллюзорное тело.
Я уже говорил о том, что хотя в трудах таких ньингмапинских мастеров, как Лонгчен Рабджам, всеведущий Джигмед Лингпа и Мифам и употребляется термин пустота от другого, там он в основном относится к вместерожденному изначальному уму ясного света, то есть к ригпа. Изначальный ум «пуст от другого» в том смысле, что в нем нет обусловленных процессов понятийного мышления. Такая «пустота от другого» полностью отличается от той, которая оспаривалась многими тибетскими мастерами прошлого."

----------


## Германн

> это мнение одного буддийского монаха и только  У других на этот счет другое мнение.


Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче тоже квалифицировал одну из версий Жентонг (не ту, которая встречается в Ньингма и Кагью) как недостоверную.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> И даже буквы этих названий пусты...





> И даже пусто то, что Вы сейчас написали....


Вот так пустые форумные разговоры приводят к пониманию пустоты...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Alex

В вышеприведенной цитате ЕСДЛ нет ни слова о воззрении Долпопы. А жентонгом, конечно, можно назвать все что угодно, это да. Вопрос в другом: если внимательно вчитаться в тексты Долпопы (и его последователей), мы увидим там весьма... эээ... "нетрадиционное" понимание шуньяты. А, так в цитате же так и сказано (недосмотрел, виноват): "Такая «пустота от другого» полностью отличается *от той, которая оспаривалась многими тибетскими мастерами прошлого*".
Теперь придется выполнить один из следующих финтов:
- либо признать, что Долпопа (и весь джонанг) - никакой не учитель и не... как его... не реализованный мастер, вот! Ну как индуистские садху, которые про пустоту неправильно;
- либо признать, что для обретения плода вполне себе допустимы весьма широкие зигзаги в воззрении;
- либо признать, что джонангпинские авторы были крайне косноязычны, а потому писали всякую ересь, на самом деле тщетно пытаясь выразить самую труъ мадхъямаку, но у них не получилось;
- ну или сами выдумайте, а мне работать надо.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Вантус (16.01.2013), Кузьмич (14.01.2013), Норбу (16.01.2013), Ондрий (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> - ну или сами выдумайте, а мне работать надо.


Вот это самое верное.)

----------

Alex (14.01.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Германн

> Теперь придется выполнить один из следующих финтов:





> - либо признать, что Долпопа (и весь джонанг) - никакой не учитель и не... как его... не реализованный мастер, вот! Ну как индуистские садху, которые про пустоту неправильно;


В том случае, если будет доказано, что философия Долпопы действительно монизм, теистический субстанционализм - как у шайвов, шактов. 
Если будет доказано, что Долпопа однозначно учил о природе Будды точно так же, как индуисты учат о Пара Шиве. Это, как мне кажется, спорно.




> - либо признать, что для обретения плода вполне себе допустимы весьма широкие зигзаги в воззрении;


Нет.




> - либо признать, что джонангпинские авторы были крайне косноязычны, а потому писали всякую ересь, на самом деле тщетно пытаясь выразить самую труъ мадхъямаку, но у них не получилось;


Возможно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А хуже, это как??? Кстати, давно так сильно не смеялась, как сейчас, читая этот тред.


Я лучше шутить на эту тему не буду больше, а то Дрон, как вернется, растерзает  :Frown: . А мне моя жизнь дорога как память  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А потом дать ему почитать что-нибудь из аргументов Цонкапы в адрес Долпопы. И быстро убежать. )


лучше сразу убежать

----------

Aion (14.01.2013), Alex (14.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.01.2013), Кузьмич (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да! Вот я недавно просила денег у шуньяты. Не дала.... Может, подходящих детей не попалось, чтобы в глазки им заглянуть. )))))


Наверно, надо заглянуть  :Wink: . Вообще, для объединения ума полезно наблюдать за детьми, когда они учатся ходить. Пробовать чувствовать то же, что и ребенок. Очень освежает ум, делает его гибким и подвижным. Возможно, в каких-то случаях это полезней даже, чем произнесение мантр  :Smilie: .

----------


## Германн

Сам у Лам школы Джонанг не учусь. Уточнять сущность воззрения Долпопы нужно именно у них, как у живых хранителей доктрины. Если индуисты БФ считают, что Долпопа имел точно такие же взгляды, как шайвы и шакты - то пусть прямо декларируют это в беседе с Ламой школы Джонанг, и попросят его прокомментировать. Если Лама согласится, что да, реализация шайвов и шактов точно такая же, как в Джонанг - тогда и будет смысл думать, ортодоксальна ли эта школа. Вряд ли Лама Джонанг согласится с таким тезисом, раз уж Е.С. Далай Лама признал эту школу буддийской. 
Но даже если бы в тибетском буддизме и обнаружилась бы откровенная ересь, со стула бы не упал: обычное дело в истории любой религии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

До кучи - пару цитат из Третьего поворота (благо, под рукой оказались):

Все дхармы [361] не имеют самости. Татхагатагарбха также не имеет самости. Услышав такие слова, глупцы схватывают [представление о] двойственности  [самости и не самости]. Наделенные мудростью понимают недвойственность их природы. *Самость и безсамостность по природе недвойственны* . Татхагатагарбха восхваляется всеми буддами как непостижимая, безмерная, и безпредельная. И я также провозгласил это в сутрах, учащих о ее качествах. Вот так следует это понимать.
_Махапаринирвана-сутра_
--------------------------------

Если бы природа будды не существовала,
Не было бы отвращения к страданию,
А в отношении нирваны ни желания,
Ни намеренной устремленности  не возникало бы.

То, что сансара и нирвана
Видятся как [области] страдания и счастья, —
Это происходит в силу наличия природы будды.
*Не будь ее, такого [понимания] не возникало бы.*

сугатагарбха постигается как полностью отделенная и лишенная, [то есть] пустая от любых омрачений, которые были бы ей внутренне присущи. Но она не отделена от и не лишена непостижимых качеств состояния будды, превосходящих своим числом количество песчинок в Ганге. [От них] *она не пуста*.
_Уттаратантра_
--------------------------------

И Лонгченпа о прасангиках:

Что касается [некоторых] последователей мадхьямаки, если проанализировать [их взгляды, окажется, что они] не признают в качестве ума ни такую вещь (dngos po), как явленный объект, ни явления. Таким образом, ум оказывается [у них исключительно] внутренним [фактором], не существующим во вне, а явления — внешними объектами, которые возникают в различных органах чувств и анализируются разумом как пребывающие внутри. Если же явления остаются снаружи, то либо сознание единого живого существа должно разорваться на две части, [165] либо он сам должен превратиться в неживую материю (bems por 'gyur), и так далее — [можно указать] еще множество подобных несуразностей.
...
Однако ... наш собственный ум, хотя и кажется распространяющимся во-вне, на самом деле не выходит наружу, а внешние явления не оказываются внутри. *Внешние явления ни в коей мере не есть внутренний ум . Почему так? Поскольку [явленное] не существует [подлинно].*

И кстати, он говорит (правда, больше я этого нигде не встречал) о возможности рассматривать рангтонг и жентонг не как противоположности, но дает тройственный анализ пустоты: 1) пустота-от-себя; 2) пустота-от-иного; 3) пустота от обоих:

Полностью [168] установленное (parinishpana) неизменно и безобманно. Независимо от наличия или отсутствия заблуждений , *эта неизменная, полностью установленная, естественно чистая природа дхарм (chos nyid, dharmata) имеет пустотность как свое присущее свойство.*
Это сущностное, природное (естественное) состояние основы (gshis kyi gnas lugs ) называется неизменным, полностью установленным, поскольку оно пребывает вне различения предыдущего и последующего. В силу этого, пустотность классифицируется трояким образом: как (А) пустота-от-себя , (Б) пустота-от-иного  и (В) пустота-от-обоих (gnyis kas stong pa).

Ох уж этот тибетский буддизм! чего только там не встретишь ))))

----------

Aion (14.01.2013), Pema Sonam (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Ригпа не Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ригпа не Бог.


und vice versa ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Ригпа не Бог.


Конечно, не Бог, сохрани Будда! Это Махатман (bdag nyid chen po).

----------

Вантус (16.01.2013), Сергей Хос (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Конечно, не Бог, сохрани Будда! Это Махатман (bdag nyid chen po).


Разница в отсутствии онтологической всеобщности, в несубстанциональности (кадаг). Это совершенно конкретная разница.

----------

Lungrig (17.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разница в отсутствии онтологической всеобщности, в несубстанциональности (кадаг). Это совершенно конкретная разница.


встречали когда-нибудь субстанционального Бога?

----------

Pema Sonam (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> встречали когда-нибудь субстанционального Бога?


У Спинозы в "Этике".  :Cool:

----------

Vidyadhara (28.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Сергей Хос (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> встречали когда-нибудь субстанционального Бога?


Монизм это представление о том, что всё из Бога, и что всё есть Бог - универсальная субстанция, одна (без чего-либо другого) на всех, и за всеми. 
И что бы ни происходило, Бог является уже законченным, явленным, актуальным совершенством, стоящим ("станция") за ("суб") всеми явлениями. 
Ригпа чисто (кадаг), пусто от субстанциональности. Со своей стороны, за явлениями - отдельно от них, как уже достигнутый Плод - не существует. 
*Ригпа не одно на всех: иначе Пробуждение Шакьямуни распространилось бы на всех, или омрачение существ запятнало бы Будду (принадлежало бы ему, поскольку больше некому)*.

----------


## Alex

Во-первых, ka dag - это не совсем "несубстанциональность", что бы под этим ни понимать. Во-вторых, не надо, пожалуйста, дзогченовской терминологии - я в ней не силен, текстов не читал и вообще не разбираюсь. Я тут про долпопин жентонг больше говорил. Не надо смешивать терминологию из разных систем.

----------

Aion (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Во-первых, ka dag - это не совсем "несубстанциональность", что бы под этим ни понимать. Во-вторых, не надо, пожалуйста, дзогченовской терминологии - я в ней не силен, текстов не читал и вообще не разбираюсь. Я тут про долпопин жентонг больше говорил. Не надо смешивать терминологию из разных систем.


Е.С. Далай Лама и Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче учат тому, что кадаг это шуньята (мадхьямака-прасангики). Пустота не отменяется ясностью, которая описывается как жентонг.

----------


## Германн

Небуддийский подход очень прост: или пустота, или ясность. Они же - недвойственны. 
Третий поворот не отменил Второй, но достроил Учение на фундаменте пустоты. Онтология несубстанциональности осталась прежней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бог - универсальная субстанция


скорее, универсальный ум

----------


## Германн

> скорее, универсальный ум


Если он универсален онтологически (один на всех, без другого) он же сейчас и омрачён - больше некому. 
Лично мне неинтересен самоомрачающийся Будда, как образец совершенства, как уже достигнутый Плод.
Все сансарные существа это делают, а тут самоомрачается Татхагата, понятый как Бог. Театр абсурда.

(Один на всех - не то же самое, что одинаковый у всех.)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если он универсален онтологически (один на всех, без другого) он же сейчас и омрачён - больше некому. 
> Лично мне неинтересен самоомрачающийся Будда, как образец совершенства, как уже достигнутый Плод.
> Все сансарные существа это делают, а тут самоомрачается Татхагата, понятый как Бог. Театр абсурда.
> 
> (Один на всех - не то же самое, что одинаковый у всех.)


Вы вообще о чём пишите? 
1.Теистические учения - они разные. Вы о каком именно пишите-то?
2. Вы воззрение читтаматры признаёте буддийским

----------


## Германн

> Вы вообще о чём пишите? 
> 1.Теистические учения - они разные. Вы о каком именно пишите-то?
> 2. Вы воззрение читтаматры признаёте буддийским


1. Монизм.
2. Читтаматра не монизм.

----------


## Tong Po

> 1. Монизм.
> 2. Читтаматра не монизм.


1. Монизм он тоже разный.
2. Я вопрос ведь достаточно конкретно задал? На него есть два варианта ответа:да или нет. Ответить не затруднит?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если он универсален онтологически (один на всех, без другого) он же сейчас и омрачён - больше некому.


Вы серьезно полагаете, что богословие еще не разрешило сию коллизию?

----------


## Германн

> Вы серьезно полагаете, что богословие еще не разрешило сию коллизию?


Кашмирский шиваизм признал самоомрачение Шивы. Я не назвал бы это "разрешением" коллизии, поскольку получается страдающее существо.

----------


## Tong Po

> Кашмирский шиваизм признал самоомрачение Шивы. Я не назвал бы это "разрешением" коллизии, поскольку получается страдающее существо.



И чего именно из текстов кашмирского шайвизма и авторитетных комментариев Вам удалось прочитать?

Подсказываю: Википедия не канает.

----------


## Германн

> 2. Я вопрос ведь достаточно конкретно задал? На него есть два варианта ответа:да или нет. Ответить не затруднит?


Да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кашмирский шиваизм признал самоомрачение Шивы.


Ну и зря. Надо было держаться и не признавать.
Буддисты вон считают, что чистая татхагатагарбха имманентно присуща непросветленным существам как их неотъемлемое свойство.
И горя им мало ))))

И гарбха у них просветленная, и существа омраченные, и единство полное и вообще все непочем.
А вот кашмирские шиваиты сдались. Поторопились просто.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И чего именно из текстов кашмирского шайвизма и авторитетных комментариев Вам удалось прочитать?


Абхинавагупту читал. Под рукой нет.




> Буддисты вон считают, что чистая татхагатагарбха имманентно присуща непросветленным существам как их неотъемлемое свойство. И горя им мало )))) И гарбха у них просветленная, и существа омраченные, и единство полное и вообще все непочем.


Татхагатагарбха одинаковая у всех, но не одна на всех. 
Была бы одна на всех, омрачениями одного закрывалась бы природа Будды каждого, а Пробуждение одного распространялось бы на всех.




> А вот кашмирские шиваиты сдались. Поторопились просто.


У них Шива один на всех. И кроме Шивы, омрачаться с абсолютной т.зр. совершенно некому.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Татхагатагарбха одинаковая у всех, но не одна на всех. 
> Была бы одна на всех, омрачениями одного закрывалась бы природа Будды каждого, а Пробуждение одного распространялось бы на всех.


А кашмирским шиваитам что мешает такое придумать?

----------


## Германн

> А кашмирским шиваитам что мешает такое придумать?


Идея Бога вместо кадаг/шуньяты.

Ригпа не Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Идея Бога вместо кадаг/шуньяты.


Ну, во-первых, это не проблема. Христиане ее решили легко, выведя Бога за пределы мира (противоположность Творец-тварь) и допустив лишь его общение с творением лишь через энергии. Для Индии мысль непривычная, но ради спасения веры можно было бы использовать. Все лучше, чем сдаваться.
Остается проблема "а-зачем-Ему-это-понадобилось", но этот вопрос на самом деле решается на удивление легко. Пересказывать, как именно, не стану, просто погуглите на слово "теодицея."
Это рас.

А два - проблема совмещения омраченного и просветленного вовсе не исчезает от того, что соединение происходит не в глобальных категориях Бога-и-человечества, а в рамках отдельной личности.

----------


## Германн

Не сказал бы, что теодицея решена. Но поскольку христианство не монизм (характерный для шактов и шайвов) нет смысла, наверное, его обсуждать. 
Проблема совмещения омрачённого состояния (актуального) и просветлённого (потенциального) отсутствует применительно к личности. Это не Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не сказал бы, что теодицея решена. Но поскольку христианство не монизм (характерный для шактов и шайвов) нет смысла, наверное, его обсуждать. 
> Проблема совмещения омрачённого состояния (актуального) и просветлённого (потенциального) отсутствует применительно к личности. Это не Бог.


Любая проблема отсутствует, если ее не ставить

----------

Alex (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Любая проблема отсутствует, если ее не ставить


Самоомрачение - жизнь сансарного существа. Скрытое совершенство - его изначальное состояние. 
Кто актуально омрачён, тот и потенциально совершенен (не кто-то другой). В чём проблема?

----------


## Gakusei

Германн, вы в детстве в солдатики не играли? Если да, то при этом небось могли выступать за каждого из солдатиков (офицериков, генераликов и проч.). И в то же время оставаться самим собой...
Просто у каждого из солдатиков Брахмана свой атман.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самоомрачение - жизнь сансарного существа. Скрытое совершенство - его изначальное состояние. 
> Кто актуально омрачён, тот и потенциально совершенен (не кто-то другой). В чём проблема?


Жизнь сансарного существа - иллюзорная омраченность сознания Брахмы. Его изначальное состояние - скрытое совершенство его божественной природы.
Потенциальное совершенство при видимой омраченности.
Действительно, никаких проблем.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Садху, садху.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вы в детстве в солдатики не играли? Если да, то при этом небось могли выступать за каждого из солдатиков (офицериков, генераликов и проч.). И в то же время оставаться самим собой...
> Просто у каждого из солдатиков Брахмана свой атман.


И если у кого-то из солдатиков проблема - это проблема у играющего в одиночестве Брахмана.




> Жизнь сансарного существа - иллюзорная омраченность сознания Брахмы. Его изначальное состояние - скрытое совершенство его божественной природы.
> Потенциальное совершенство при видимой омраченности.
> Действительно, никаких проблем.


Брахма омрачён, его совершенство лишь потенциально. Такой Брахма - сансарное существо, что не подобает Богу.

----------


## Gakusei

> И если у кого-то из солдатиков проблема - то проблема у играющего в одиночестве Брахмана.


Да ладно  :Smilie:  Вовсе нет. Брахман играет в божественную игру (лила). У него нет никаких проблем. Как и у вас не было проблем, если они были у вашей игрушки.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да ладно  Вовсе нет. Брахман играет в божественную игру (лила). У него нет никаких проблем. Как и у вас не было проблем, если они были у вашей игрушки.


Такой проблемы, как страдание, больше некому претерпевать, кроме Брахмана-без-другого. Страдание есть. 
Значит, это страдает Брахман (без другого). Как заигравшийся ребёнок может реально мучиться от страха, напугав сам себя, и т.д.

----------


## Gakusei

> Такой проблемы, как страдание, больше некому претерпевать, кроме Брахмана-без-другого. Страдание есть. 
> Значит, это Брахман сам страдает. Как заигравшийся ребёнок может реально мучиться от страха, напугав сам себя, и т.д.


Вовсе нет. Когда ваш солдатик ранен, вы сами не ранены.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вовсе нет. Когда ваш солдатик ранен, вы сами не ранены.


Тогда и страдания нет. А что кишки полезли и глаз вытекает - переживается на поле боя как блаженство. Ведь мир совершенен во всём; всё играючи.
Если же Брахман отделен от солдат, это уже не монизм. Всё есть Брахман-без-другого. Значит, страдание принадлежит не кому-то другому, а  Брахману.

----------


## Gakusei

> Тогда и страдания нет. А что кишки полезли и глаз вытекает - переживается на поле боя как блаженство. Ведь мир совершенен во всём; всё играючи.
> Если же Брахман отделен от солдат - то это уже не монизм. Всё есть Брахман-без-другого. Страдание принадлежит не кому-то другому.


Брахманом переживается как блаженство, а вот солдатиком... если он забыл, что его атман и есть Брахман. Понимаете? Люди - это игрушки, отделившиеся от играющего в своём ложном сознании.

----------


## Германн

> Брахманом переживается как блаженство, а вот солдатиком... если он забыл, что его атман и есть Брахман. Понимаете? Люди - это игрушки, отделившиеся от играющего в своём ложном сознании.


Если кроме Брахмана нельзя полностью отрицать и другого, страдающего - мы покинули парадигму монизма. У монотеизма, получаемого в этом случае, будут не онтологические, а нравственные проблемы. Но это уже далеко от буддизма, которому не приписывают сотворение Буддой существ. А свойства всеобщей субстанции, одной на всех, приписываются природе Будды (индуистами). Соответственно, появляются все проблемы, свойственные внешним учениям: получается уже не буддизм.

----------


## Gakusei

> Если кроме Брахмана нельзя полностью отрицать и другого, страдающего - мы покинули парадигму монизма. У монотеизма, получаемого в этом случае, будут не онтологические, а нравственные проблемы.


Вы придумали какой-то свой монизм, какого нет в природе. Чтобы Брахман был субстанцией, вовсе нет необходимости отрицать другого как явление, иллюзию, акциденцию, в основе которой всё тот же Брахман.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы придумали какой-то свой монизм, какого нет в природе. Чтобы Брахман был субстанцией, вовсе нет необходимости отрицать другого как явление, иллюзию, акциденцию, в основе которой всё тот же Брахман.


Так чья эта иллюзия, если кроме Брахмана нет другого? За иллюзией Брахман уже не стоит, иллюзия существует отдельно от Брахмана? Тогда нельзя сказать, что Брахман это источник бытия всего. Есть вещи, с ним сосуществующие, равномощные. Есть Брахман, но есть ещё Иллюзия, наряду с ним.

----------


## Gakusei

> Так чья эта иллюзия, если кроме Брахмана нет другого? За иллюзией Брахман уже не стоит, иллюзия существует отдельно от Брахмана? Тогда нельзя сказать, что Брахман это источник всего. Есть вещи, с ним сосуществующие, равномощные. Есть Брахман, а есть ещё Иллюзия (непонятно откуда взявшаяся).


Пошли по кругу  :Smilie:  Играет в солдатики кто? Брахман. Иллюзию личностей солдатиков создаёт он же. И вот эти иллюзорные личности, созданные Брахманом, страдают. А Брахман нет.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Пошли по кругу  Играет в солдатики кто? Брахман. Иллюзию личностей солдатиков создаёт он же. И вот эти иллюзорные личности, созданные Брахманом, страдают. А Брахман нет.


Если страдание иллюзорно, то выпадающие на поле боя кишки - увлекательный фильм, а не тягостный предсмертный опыт. Если же есть страдание, это нельзя назвать чистой иллюзией, опыт есть. Если кроме Брахмана никого нет, опыт страдания может принадлежать только Брахману. Больше некому, по определению (Брахман-без-другого).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Брахма омрачён, его совершенство лишь потенциально. Такой Брахма - сансарное существо, что не подобает Богу.


Оно потенциально в его аспектах (в живых существах), а в его полноте (в нем самом) очень даже актуально.
А если к стенке припрут, спрячемся в "непостижимом" )))

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Если кроме Брахмана никого нет, опыт страдания может принадлежать только Брахману. Больше некому, по определению (Брахман-без-другого).


Вы всё время забываете добавлять слово "субстанциально". Субстанциально кроме Брахмана никого нет. Акцидентально есть. Страдают акцидентальные существа. А субстанциальное нет.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если страдание иллюзорно, то выпадающие на поле боя кишки - увлекательный фильм, а не тягостный предсмертный опыт.


Так и в буддизме страдание и смерть - иллюзорны. Забыли?

----------


## Германн

> Оно потенциально в его аспектах (в живых существах), а в его полноте (в нем самом) очень даже актуально.
> А если к стенке припрут, спрячемся в "непостижимом" )))


Если потенциальность не касается Брахмана, то кого она касается? Кроме Брахмана никого не существует, с абсолютной т.зр. 
Шанкара не сумел объяснить неведение, не пожелав приписать заблуждение Богу. Абхинавагупта признал самоомрачение Шивы. 
Самоомрачение Татхагаты это абсурд, для буддизма. Татхагата не сансарное существо, чтоб впадать в омрачение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> с абсолютной т.зр. Шанкара не сумел объяснить неведение, не пожелав приписать его Богу.


И не мудрено. Ведь с абс. точки зрения и в буддизме неведения не существует.
Предел сансары совпадает в пределом нирваны. (с) Нагарджуна

----------

Pema Sonam (14.01.2013), Tong Po (15.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так и в буддизме страдание и смерть - иллюзорны. Забыли?


Не начисто иллюзорны, а подобны иллюзии. Пусты от застывшего конкретного состояния, но возникают.




> И не мудрено. Ведь с абс. точки зрения и в буддизме неведения не существует.
> Предел сансары совпадает в пределом нирваны. (с) Нагарджуна


Онтологически. Нирвана не "состоит" из чего-то иного, нежели сансара. Тоже несубстанциональный опыт, тоже знание - но совсем иного рода.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не начисто иллюзорны, а подобны иллюзии.


А что, где-то по-другому?




> Онтологически. Нирвана не "состоит" из чего-то иного, нежели сансара. Тоже несубстанциональный опыт, тоже знание - иного рода.


Дело не в этом. Просто должна быть третья категория, в которой осуществляется синтез мнимых противоположностей "сансары" и "нирваны".
У теистов это Бог. Только и всего )))

----------


## Германн

> А что, где-то по-другому?


В адвайте чистая иллюзия. Людей нет абсолютно, есть только Брахман. 
Шакти как майя реальна, но она проявление Шивы: что означает самоомрачение Бога. 




> Да нет, просто должна быть третья категория, в которой осуществляется синтез мнимых противоположностей "сансары" и "нирваны".
> У теистов это Бог. Только и всего )))


Со всеми вытекающими из монизма (и монотеизма) казусами. 
Если же корнем и сансары, и нирваны является чистая опытность, знаниевость, дхармовость - а не отдельная всеобщая субстанция - проблем нет никаких.

Ригпа не Бог.

----------


## Gakusei

> Людей нет абсолютно, есть только Брахман.


Германн, вы упрямо игнорируете неудобные аргументы, это настораживает. Людей нет субстанциально. Акцидентально люди есть.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013), Сергей Хос (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вы упрямо игнорируете неудобные аргументы, это настораживает. Людей нет субстанциально. Акцидентально люди есть.


Субстанция - это то, из чего состоят акциденции, то, что лежит в основе их бытия. Субстанциональные качества отражают фундаментальный уровень существования (атрибуты бытия), акцидентальные качества - поверхностные вариации, способы существования (модусы бытия). У бытия есть уровни, по глубине. Но акцидентальное и субстанциональное одинаково укоренены в одном и том же бытии: истинно же существует субстанция. В монизме, всё есть одна-единая, всеобщая субстанция, без другой: через которую всё получает своё бытие. В теистическом монизме, это Бог, который эманирует людей.

----------


## Gakusei

> Но акцидентальное и субстанциональное одинаково укоренены в одном и том же бытии: истинно же существует субстанция.


Германн, это философская нелепость. Акцидентальное бытие укоренено в субстанциальном, а не они оба в чём-то третьем.




> В монизме, всё есть одна субстанция, без другой.


Субстанция одна, акциденций много. И они существуют. Акцидентальное бытие не отрицается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если же корнем и сансары, и нирваны является чистая опытность, знаниевость, дхармовость - а не отдельная всеобщая субстанция - проблем нет никаких.


Проблем нет только если их игнорировать.
как знаниевость, дхармовость может стать корнем своей противоположности, омрачения?
везде одна проблема.
то есть на самом деле проблема не в бого-ригповстве, а в неспособности рассудочного ума адекватно сформулировать предельные категории (я же говорил, спрячемся в непознаваемом. а вы как думали? все так делают )))

короче, неча на бога пенять, коли извилина крива ))))

----------


## Германн

> Германн, это философская нелепость. Акцидентальное бытие укоренено в субстанциальном, а не они оба в чём-то третьем.
> Субстанция одна, акциденций много. И они существуют. Акцидентальное бытие не отрицается.


Зачем в чём-то третьем. "Истинно же существует субстанция".
Не было бы субстанции, не было бы (онтологически вторичной, производной) акциденции.

----------


## Германн

> Проблем нет только если их игнорировать.
> как знаниевость, дхармовость может стать корнем своей противоположности, омрачения?
> везде одна проблема.
> то есть на самом деле проблема не в бого-ригповстве, а в неспособности рассудочного ума адекватно сформулировать предельные категории (я же говорил, спрячемся в непознаваемом. а вы как думали? все так делают )))
> короче, неча на бога пенять, коли извилина крива ))))


Незнание - это неправильное знание. Знаниевость лежит и в основе заблуждения, омрачения. 
Ригпа (чистая знаниевость, опытность, дхармовость) не создаёт проблем. В отличие от Бога в теистическом монизме, ригпа не всеобщая субстанция.

----------

Lungrig (17.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Зачем в чём-то третьем. "Истинно же существует субстанция".
> Не было бы субстанции, не было бы (онтологически вторичной, производной) акциденции.


Да, но, повторюсь в последний раз, акциденции существуют. Акцидентальное бытие не отрицается. И именно они страдают. Ещё одна аналогия: бьются горшки, а не глина.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да, но, повторюсь в последний раз, акциденции существуют. Акцидентальное бытие не отрицается. И именно они страдают. Ещё одна аналогия: бьются горшки, а не глина.


Если утверждается всеобщая субстанция, она и есть бытие как таковое, бытие вообще. И акциденции существуют субстанционально: в них проявляется единое бытие, а не что-то иное. В них проявляется Брахман, без другого. Кто проявляется - тот и страдает. Кому снится кошмар - тот во сне и пугается.
Если конечно есть страдание и страх. Если же в мире нет страдания и страха, всё логично, всё прекрасно сходится. Есть только совершенный Бог.

----------


## Gakusei

> Если утверждается всеобщая субстанция, она и есть бытие как таковое, бытие вообще. И акциденции существуют субстанционально: в них проявляется единое бытие, а не что-то иное. В них проявляется Брахман, без другого. Кто проявляется - тот и страдает. Кому снится кошмар - тот во сне и пугается.
> Если конечно есть страдание и страх. Если же в мире нет страдания и страха, всё логично, всё прекрасно сходится. Есть только совершенный Бог.


Германн, вам надо сперва разобраться с категориями субстанциального и акцидентального бытия. Пока что вы сами вводите себя в заблуждение на основе, увы, безграмотной их трактовки. (И обратите внимание на пример с горшками и глиной - это прямо по Аристотелю. А по-вашему выходит, что горшки и биться не могут.)

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.01.2013), Ондрий (15.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Незнание - это неправильное знание. Знаниевость лежит и в основе заблуждения, омрачения. 
> Ригпа (чистая знаниевость, опытность, дхармовость) не создаёт проблем. В отличие от Бога в теистическом монизме, ригпа не всеобщая субстанция.


Как на основе чистой знаниевости может возникнуть неправильное знание?

И с чего вы взяли, что Бог в теистическом монизме - всеобщая субстанция?
Он там СУЩЕЕ, ровно в том же смысле, что и природа ума в буддизме.

----------

Lungrig (17.01.2013), Tong Po (15.01.2013), Ондрий (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вам надо сперва разобраться с категориями субстанциального и акцидентального бытия. Пока что вы сами вводите себя в заблуждение на основе, увы, безграмотной их трактовки. (И обратите внимание на пример с горшками и глиной - это прямо по Аристотелю. А по-вашему выходит, что горшки и биться не могут.)



АКЦИДЕНЦИЯ 
(от лат. accidentia — случай, случайность) — филос. термин, означающий *то, что не имеет независимого и самодостаточного существования, а существует только в другом бытии, в субстанции* или иной А. Изменяться, исчезать или добавляться может А., в то время как субстанция остается той же самой. Впервые термин «А.» встречается в «Метафизике» и «Физике» Аристотеля. В схоластике А. делились на собственные, необходимо данные с определенной сущностью (подобные «способностям души», которая всегда чувствует, стремится, рассуждает и т.п.), и несобственные, случайные (подобные цвету или размеру). Понятие «А.» широко использовалось в философии Нового времени при противопоставлении случайного, несущественного субстанциальному, или существенному.
Философия: Энциклопедический словарь. — М.: Гардарики. Под редакцией А.А. Ивина. 2004.

Если кому-то снится, что он бьющийся горшок - он, будучи субстанцией такого сновидения, в горшке и бьётся. Разбившийся горшок из сновидения не существует независимо от спящего. У Вас разбивание горшка эквивалент опыта страдания, который мы рассматривали. Если кому-то снится опыт страдания, то спящий и страдает, больше некому. Всё сводится к тому, есть в жизни страдание, или нет. Если страдания нет - монизм может всё прекрасно объяснить, логически всё сходится. Противоречия монизма не внутри системы, а в её столкновении с жизненным опытом несовершенства. Если опыт страдания есть, то испытывать его может только Брахман, больше некому.

----------


## Gakusei

Горшок - акциденция, глина субстанция. Горшок без глины не существует. Но горшок тем не менее существует как таковой. Вопрос: он может разбиться? А глина?

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Горшок - акциденция, глина субстанция. Горшок без глины не существует. Но горшок тем не менее существует как таковой. Вопрос: он может разбиться? А глина?


А глиняный Будда не пройдет по дну пруда  :Smilie: . Правда, субстанция все равно останется...

----------


## Германн

> Как на основе чистой знаниевости может возникнуть неправильное знание?


Незнание верёвки в верёвке - это ошибочное узнавание в верёвке змеи. Неправильное знание.




> И с чего вы взяли, что Бог в теистическом монизме - всеобщая субстанция?


Потому что кроме Бога ничего, на самом деле, нет. Только через Бога всё проявляется - при этом, Бог существует со своей стороны, отдельно.




> Он там СУЩЕЕ, ровно в том же смысле, что и природа ума в буддизме.


Не в том же смысле. Природа ума просто есть: она несубстанциональна. Бог есть всеобщая субстанция: все люди, на самом деле, есть этот единый Бог.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не в том же смысле. Природа ума просто есть: она несубстанциональна. Бог есть всеобщая субстанция: все люди, на самом деле, есть этот единый Бог.


Согласно Догену "Все _есть_ природа Будды", хотя до него, вроде, говорили, что все _обладает_ природой Будды.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Горшок - акциденция, глина субстанция. Горшок без глины не существует. Но горшок тем не менее существует как таковой. Вопрос: он может разбиться? А глина?


С горшками у теистического монизма нет противоречий. Есть противоречия в опыте страданий, если он признаётся. Кому принадлежит опыт страданий? Опыт разбивания горшков принадлежит играющему Богу, с этим всё в порядке. А кто страдает? Опыт Бога это и есть та "глина", из которой состоит горшок в теистическом монизме. Опыт разбиваемого горшка - это опыт страдания, если страдание при этом есть.

----------


## Gakusei

> С горшками у теистического монизма нет противоречий. Есть противоречия в опыте страданий, если он признаётся. Кому принадлежит опыт страданий? Опыт разбивания горшков принадлежит играющему Богу, с этим всё в порядке. А кто страдает? Опыт Бога это и есть та "глина", из которой состоит горшок в теистическом монизме. Опыт разбиваемого горшка - это опыт страдания, если страдание при этом есть.


Опыт разбивания может принадлежать только горшку. Глина вообще не может биться. Так и со страданием. Субстанция вообще не может страдать. Страдать может только акциденция. И да - страдание несубстанциально.

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013), Сергей Хос (15.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бог есть всеобщая субстанция: все люди, на самом деле, есть этот единый Бог.


Это, извиняюсь, ваши фантазии.
Бог у теистов точно так же "просто есть" и несубстанционален.
Не у всех, конечно, но у умных - точно, именно так.
Теисты ведь разные бывают, так же как и буддисты. В читтаматре к примеру ум субстанционален в том же смысле, что у вас Бог. Но по одним нельзя же о всех судить.

----------

Ондрий (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Назвался груздем - полезай в кузов. Назвался горшком - разбейся. Назвался ничем - исчезни. Назвался чем-то - страдай. Уклонился от названия - стань Буддой  :Smilie: .

----------

Lungrig (17.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Абхинавагупту читал. Под рукой нет.
> 
> 
> Татхагатагарбха одинаковая у всех, но не одна на всех. 
> Была бы одна на всех, омрачениями одного закрывалась бы природа Будды каждого, а Пробуждение одного распространялось бы на всех.
> 
> 
> У них Шива один на всех. И кроме Шивы, омрачаться с абсолютной т.зр. совершенно некому.


В Кашмирском шиваизме НЕТУ НИКАКОГО РЕАЛЬНОГО ОМРАЧЕНИЯ Парашивы. И нету никакого "одного на всех", потому что о "всех" там нельзя сказать, что они "все" на самом деле, но сказать, что их нет - тоже нельзя.

----------

Alex (15.01.2013), Вантус (16.01.2013), Ондрий (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В Кашмирском шиваизме НЕТУ НИКАКОГО РЕАЛЬНОГО ОМРАЧЕНИЯ Парашивы. И нету никакого "одного на всех", потому что о "всех" там нельзя сказать, что они "все" на самом деле, но сказать, что их нет - тоже нельзя.


"Созидание, сохранение, растворение, *омрачение* и раскрытие - пять основных действий *в божественной игре Парамашивы*. Он создаёт, сохраняет и поглощает всё сущее. В этом процессе он скрывает свою истинную природу и является под видом ограниченных существ, заставляя их всё более отождествляться с ограниченным эго. *Проходя сквозь бесчисленные рождения и смерти, он, наконец, постигает свою истинную природу владыки, завершая таким образом божественную игру*. Всё это - проявление его божественной энергии и ничем не отлично от него самого. Итак, ограниченное существо не отлично от Бога, просто скрывающегося в такой форме" Б.Н. Пандит, "Основы кашмирского шиваизма", М.:  2004. стр. 53.

Весь пафос кашмирского шиваизма, по сравнению с адвайтой, как раз в признании реальности за омрачением - приписанным самому Богу. Как будто самоомрачение играющего Бога решает проблему неведения.




> Это, извиняюсь, ваши фантазии.
> Бог у теистов точно так же "просто есть" и несубстанционален.
> Не у всех, конечно, но у умных - точно, именно так.
> Теисты ведь разные бывают, так же как и буддисты. В читтаматре к примеру ум субстанционален в том же смысле, что у вас Бог. Но по одним нельзя же о всех судить.


Речь шла о том, что Бог - в теистическом монизме - является всеобщей субстанцией. Если он несубстанционален, значит, есть наряду с другими - точно так же, как другие. Не отличается от не-Бога в онтологическом статусе. Очевидно, что это не так.

----------


## Нико

> В Кашмирском шиваизме НЕТУ НИКАКОГО РЕАЛЬНОГО ОМРАЧЕНИЯ Парашивы. И нету никакого "одного на всех", потому что о "всех" там нельзя сказать, что они "все" на самом деле, но сказать, что их нет - тоже нельзя.


Боженька завсегда поможет. Ой, чего-то от этой темы злюсь уже.

----------


## Германн

> Опыт разбивания может принадлежать только горшку. Глина вообще не может биться. Так и со страданием. Субстанция вообще не может страдать. Страдать может только акциденция. И да - страдание несубстанциально.


Уже писал - и дал ссылку - акциденция субстанциональна. Принадлежит субстанции (на то она и субстанция), а не чему-то другому. Поэтому, страдание претерпевает субстанция: ломание горшка основано на свойствах глины. У Вас ломается горшок, не состоящий из глины. Горшок ломается, а глина тут вообще ни при чём.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В читтаматре к примеру ум субстанционален в том же смысле, что у вас Бог.


Давайте не будем говорить в таком примере о читтаматре? %)
В читтаматре -- не так, не этак, и не так и не этак...

----------

Германн (15.01.2013), Марина В (16.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Уже писал - и дал ссылку - акциденция субстанциональна. Принадлежит субстанции (на то она и субстанция), а не чему-то другому. Поэтому, страдание претерпевает субстанция: ломание горшка основано на свойствах глины. У Вас ломается горшок, не состоящий из глины. Горшок ломается, а глина тут вообще ни при чём.


Во-первых, ваша ссылка на словарную статью свидетельствует о самопальности обращения с категорией. Возьмите философские тексты, того же Аристотеля, посмотрите контексты употребления. Во-вторых, тут уже вы никак не отвертитесь - глина (как субстанция) биться не может. Бьётся только горшок. Хотя горшок не существует без глины. Ломается и может разломаться только форма. С субстанцией ничего не происходит - она как была, так и осталась самой собой.

----------


## Tong Po

> "Созидание, сохранение, растворение, *омрачение* и раскрытие - пять основных действий *в божественной игре Парамашивы*. Он создаёт, сохраняет и поглощает всё сущее. В этом процессе он скрывает свою истинную природу и является под видом ограниченных существ, заставляя их всё более отождествляться с ограниченным эго. *Проходя сквозь бесчисленные рождения и смерти, он, наконец, постигает свою истинную природу владыки, завершая таким образом божественную игру*. Всё это - проявление его божественной энергии и ничем не отлично от него самого. Итак, ограниченное существо не отлично от Бога, просто скрывающегося в такой форме" Б.Н. Пандит, "Основы кашмирского шиваизма", М.:  2004. стр. 53.
> 
> Весь пафос кашмирского шиваизма, по сравнению с адвайтой, как раз в признании реальности за омрачением - приписанным самому Богу. Как будто самоомрачение играющего Бога решает проблему неведения.
> 
> 
> Речь шла о том, что Бог - в теистическом теизме - является всеобщей субстанцией. Если он несубстанционален, значит, есть наряду с другими - точно так же, как другие. Не отличается от не-Бога в онтологическом статусе. Очевидно, что это не так.


Вы, милейший, не цитатку, вырванную из контекста тут постите, а ЦЕЛИКОМ почитайте чего-нибудь умного. ЦЕЛИКОМ, С АВТОРИТЕТНЫМИ КОММЕНТАРИЯМИ. Я даже спорить тут с ВАшими бредовыми идеями не собираюсь. К тому же там не слово "омрачение", а слово "сокрытие" в санскритских оригиналах.

З.Ы. Хотя бы того же В.Н. Пандита попытайтесь полностью прочитать и осмыслить. И Свами Лакшманджу, хорошо бы, а так же Васугупту, Сомананду, Кшемараджу, ну и, разумеется Абхинавагупту. А вот после этого и попытайтесь высказываться.

З.З.Ы. Кстати, а чё Вас так озаботил кашмирский шайвизм? 99% буддистов понятия о нём не имеют и ничего, живут как-то без определения своего отношения к нему. А у Вас идея-фикс какая-то.

----------

Alex (15.01.2013), Вантус (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Во-первых, ваша ссылка на словарную статью свидетельствует о самопальности обращения с категорией. Возьмите философские тексты, того же Аристотеля, посмотрите контексты употребления. Во-вторых, тут уже вы никак не отвертитесь - глина (как субстанция) биться не может. Бьётся только горшок. Хотя горшок не существует без глины. Ломается и может разломаться только форма. С субстанцией ничего не происходит - она как была, так и осталась самой собой.


Горшок ломается, а глина не имеет к этому процессу никакого отношения? 
Человек страдает, а Бог (в теистическом монизме) не имеет к этому страданию отношения?

P.S. Не хватало мне кроме шиваитов ещё и Аристотеля цитировать. Но я могу, вообще-то.

----------


## Gakusei

> Горшок ломается, а глина не имеет к этому процессу никакого отношения? 
> Человек страдает, а Бог (в теистическом монизме) не имеет к этому страданию отношения?


Какое-то отношение имеет, но не ломается и не страдает.

Кстати, под "теистическим монизмом" вы, видимо, имеете ввиду панентеизм.

----------


## Германн

> Какое-то отношение имеет, но не ломается и не страдает.
> Кстати, под "теистическим монизмом" вы, видимо, имеете ввиду панентеизм.


Если не страдает, то навязывает страдание обычному существу, что изменить невозможно: это является окончательным, целевым состоянием для того, кто принимает решения. Представьте себе спящего, способного на контролируемый сон: и в этом сне он генерирует видения страдающих (со своей стороны) существ, сам не страдая. Здесь от снящихся ничего не зависит, для них никакого выхода не существует. Подобно этому, Энергия в системе современного материализма - сама по себе не страдает. Но в конфигурациях Энергии есть место страданию, как человеческому опыту. И это окончательное состояние: жизнь кал, а потом умираешь. На Энергию, кроме которой ничего не существует, повлиять нельзя. (Теистический монизм имеет около 60 оттенков, в т.ч. панентеизм. Это не затрагивает сущности воззрения. Теистический монизм сводит возможность изменений опыта к одному-единому первоисточнику, Богу.)

----------


## Gakusei

> Если не страдает, то навязывает страдание обычному существу, что изменить невозможно: это является окончательным, целевым состоянием для того, кто принимает решения. Представьте себе спящего, способного на контролируемый сон: и в этом сне он генерирует видения страдающих (со своей стороны) существ, сам не страдая. Здесь от снящихся ничего не зависит, для них никакого выхода не существует. Подобно этому, Энергия в системе современного материализма - сама по себе не страдает. Но в конфигурациях Энергии есть место страданию, как человеческому опыту. И это окончательное состояние: жизнь кал, а потом умираешь. На Энергию, кроме которой ничего не существует, нельзя. Что есть, то есть - и это просто данность.


Ну, такой вариант не исключается. Хотя он не единственный.

----------


## Германн

> Вы, милейший, не цитатку, вырванную из контекста тут постите, а ЦЕЛИКОМ почитайте чего-нибудь умного. ЦЕЛИКОМ, С АВТОРИТЕТНЫМИ КОММЕНТАРИЯМИ. Я даже спорить тут с ВАшими бредовыми идеями не собираюсь. К тому же там не слово "омрачение", а слово "сокрытие" в санскритских оригиналах


Диссертацию писать тут ради Вас не собираюсь. Почитайте книгу Б.Н. Пандита, там отличия кашмирского шиваизма от адвайты, именно в этом аспекте, очень подробно расписаны. Ключевую цитату со страницей указал - подробности на предыдущих страницах. Самоомрачение Шивы догмат кашмирского шиваизма, если Вы не знали.

У меня нет идеи фикс по поводу кашмирского шиваизма и других внешних учений: если кто-то им следует, или считает равными буддизму в достижении Пробуждения, он не имеет Прибежища, что плохим человеком не делает. Помогай-то Вам Бог.

----------


## Германн

> Ну, такой вариант не исключается. Хотя он не единственный.


При всём многообразии монистических учений (монотеистические с буддизмом никогда не путают) - признав толк практики, признав возможность выхода из омрачённости, эти учения не могут объяснить неведение, не приписав его Богу. Или омрачение есть параллельно с Богом (что уже не монизм), или сам Бог омрачён. Если же отрицается реальность омрачения (как в материализме или в нео-адвайте, где Абсолют не обладает знанием) от людей ничего не зависит, и практика теряет всякий смысл. Конечное состояние уже достигнуто, и цель не может быть поставлена.

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> При всём многообразии монистических учений (монотеистические с буддизмом никогда не путают) - признав толк практики, признав возможность выхода из омрачённости, эти учения не могут объяснить неведение, не приписав его Богу. Или омрачение есть параллельно с Богом (что уже не монизм), или сам Бог омрачён. Если же отрицается реальность омрачения (как в материализме или в нео-адвайте, где Абсолют не обладает знанием) от людей ничего не зависит, и практика теряет всякий смысл. Конечное состояние уже достигнуто, и цель не может быть поставлена.


Дело в том, что если от людей ничего не зависит, то они и не могут выбирать, практиковать или нет. Поэтому некоторые практикуют  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, я вижу, Германн, что вы, к сожалению, совершенно невосприимчивы к моим аргументам. Я пытался вам помочь, но провалил попытку. Простите.

----------


## Германн

> Дело в том, что если от людей ничего не зависит, то они и не могут выбирать, практиковать или нет. Поэтому некоторые практикуют


С таким же успехом можно не практиковать. Итог один.




> Впрочем, я вижу, Германн, что вы, к сожалению, совершенно невосприимчивы к моим аргументам. Я пытался вам помочь, но провалил попытку. Простите.


Аристотель критиковал учение Платона о всеобщей субстанции (сущности). "Сущность", на латыни - "субстанция". 
"Что единое это сущность, а не что-то другое, что обозначается как единое, это Платон утверждал подобно пифагорейцам (...) Однако на самом деле получается наоборот: такой взгляд не основателен. Ибо эти философы полагают, что из одной материи происходит многое а эйдос рождает нечто только один раз, между тем совершенно очевидно, что из одной материи получается один стол, а так, кто привносит эйдос, будучи один, производит много [столов]" Метафизика" пер. Лосева - Э.А. Виллер, "Учение о Едином в античности и средневековье. Антология текстов" С-Птб, Алетейя 2002 - стр. 111.
Аристотель не соглашался, что все вещи происходят, эманируют из одной сущности (субстанции): из Единого. У него вещи - комбинации хюле и формы.

Это о том, что акциденции укоренены в субстанции, дающей им бытие: субстанциональны. Акциденции не существуют параллельно с сущностью, но через сущность и благодаря ей. Если омрачение это акциденция, то субстанция с таким акцидентальным качеством и омрачена. В христианской мысли: если душа (индивидуальная субстанция, форма) создана по образу и подобию Божию, что отвечает сущности - впадение в грех необязательно, акцидентально. Но если душа греховна, то греховна именно она: именно эта субстанция (а не какая-то другая душа) испорчена.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это о том, что акциденции укоренены в субстанции, дающей им бытие: субстанциональны. Акциденции не существуют параллельно с сущностью, но через сущность и благодаря ей.


Это у греков так. Вы считаете греческую метафизику правильнее индийской?  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Это у греков так. Вы считаете греческую метафизику правильнее индийской?


Монизм везде одинаков. И следствия из него одинаковы.
Буддизм, в отличие от индуизма, не имеет европейского эквивалента: шуньявада уникальна (Печать Будды).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Монизм везде одинаков. И следствия из него одинаковы.


В смысле, если в монизме нет бога, то отрицается неведение? Это необязательно.
Сказать, что неведение есть с безначальных пор, и всё тут. И что путь к освобождению от неведения--изучение сущностей, как в вайшешике. : )

----------


## Германн

Долпола Шераб Гьялцен. Не уверен, что понимаю, что он имел в виду. "Поэтому качества Дхармакаи, неотъемлемые по своей природе и полные, должны так же содержаться в Сугатагарбхе" Горная Дхарма 1 т., стр. 226. Если это пассаж о тождестве Дхармакаи-Основы и Дхармакаи-Плода, то неверно. У человека есть природа Будды (Дхармакая-Основа), но нет Дхармакаи-Плода, обладающей всеведением. То, что Будда Шакьямуни пронизывает весь мир и пребывает в сердце каждого, не то же самое для буддиста, что быть совершенным Буддой самому (по поводу цитат из тантр). Очевидно, что у человека на Пути есть природа Будды (Дхармакая-Основа), но пока ещё нет всеведения, характеризующего Дхармакаю-Плод. (Лонгченпа отличал Дхармакаю-Основу от Плода.)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вот Германн умный :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Про Долпопу я когда-то постил вот тут.
И Карма Палджор много чего переводил, у него на сайте есть.

----------

Ритл (12.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Диссертацию писать тут ради Вас не собираюсь. Почитайте книгу Б.Н. Пандита, там отличия кашмирского шиваизма от адвайты, именно в этом аспекте, очень подробно расписаны. Ключевую цитату со страницей указал - подробности на предыдущих страницах. Самоомрачение Шивы догмат кашмирского шиваизма, если Вы не знали.
> 
> У меня нет идеи фикс по поводу кашмирского шиваизма и других внешних учений: если кто-то им следует, или считает равными буддизму в достижении Пробуждения, он не имеет Прибежища, что плохим человеком не делает. Помогай-то Вам Бог.


Вы не поняли, я, в отличии от Вас, читал всех авторов, которых рекомендовал почитать и Вам. Отличие шиваизма от адвайты вовсе не в этом. А диссертацию Вы написать не сможете в виду полного отсутствия хоть какого-нибудь знания материала. То есть Вы совсем, абсолютно, напрочь не разбираетесь в системах астика и индуистском тантризме. Ну про Ваши странные идеи о буддизме Вам кто только уже не говорил.

Про цитату, вырванную Вами из контекста я уже писал. Разъяснять её Вам я не буду, в виду того, что - не в коня овёс.

З.Ы. А своей позиции по отношению к индуистскому тантризму я, кстати, не озвучивал. Так что не нужно угрожать мне потерей Прибежища. И уж тем более ге Вам угрожать этим вообще кому-либо.

----------

Vidyadhara (15.01.2013), Вантус (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Нико (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ох, народ развоевался не не шутку  :Smilie: .

----------


## Tong Po

> Ох, народ развоевался не не шутку .



Да нет. Просто пытаемся объяснить человеку, что прежде чем что-либо критиковать или даже вообще пытаться утверждать о чём-то, то желательно в этом чём-то хоть как-то разобраться. Но, к сожалению, безрезультатно.. :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Да нет. Просто пытаемся объяснить человеку, что прежде чем что-либо критиковать или даже вообще пытаться утверждать о чём-то, то желательно в этом чём-то хоть как-то разобраться. Но, к сожалению, безрезультатно..


Оно и есть безрезультатно. Спор примерно такой: "В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька". )))

----------

Tong Po (15.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы не поняли, я, в отличии от Вас, читал всех авторов, которых рекомендовал почитать и Вам.


Самоомрачение Бога - догмат кашмирского шиваизма. 
Современный комментарий к Боддхапанчадашика Абхинавагупты: 

"3. "*Шива и Шакти не знают того, что они отдельны. Они едины, точно как огонь един с теплом*". Если ради объяснения мы создаём различие между Шакти и Шивой,тогда можно было бы сказать, что Шакти является этим целым мирозданием, а то, из чего это мироздание проистекает, - это Шива. (...) 
5. "*Совокупное состояние мироздания - это его высшая Энергия (шакти), которую Он создал для того, чтобы распознать свою собственную природу*. Эта шакти, которая является воплощением совокупного состояния мироздания, хочет обладать состоянием Божественного Сознания. *Она находится в состоянии неведения*, оставаясь вполне совершенной и полной в каждом и всяком объекте." Почему Он сотворил эту высшую Энергию в своей собственной природе? Он сделал эо по одной причине - чтобы распознать свою собственную природу. Всё это мироздание - не что иное, как средство, которым мы можем распознать Господа Шиву. (....) *Итак, в мироздании существует неведение* и существует путь освобождения от этого неведения. Это - путь медитации в активности мира. Господь Шива тврит это внешнее мироздание ради осознавания своей собственной природы. *Это внешнее мироздание называется Шакти*, потому что оно является средством для осознания нашей собственной природы. *Когда он был только Шивой*, Он находился в своём полном блеске Божественного Сознания. *Он не постигал свою собственную природу*, потому что она уже там была. Но Он хочет, чтобы его собственная природа была постигнута. И всё-таки, так как она там уже есть, то нет ничего для постижения.* Поэтому для того, чтобы постигать свою природу, Он должен стать незнающим свою природу*." Джон Хьюз, "Самореализация в кашмирском шиваизме. Устные наставления Свами Лакшман Джу", М. 2004, стр. 56-57.

Выделенный текст:

"Шива и Шакти не знают того, что они отдельны. Они едины, точно как огонь един с теплом. Совокупное состояние мироздания - это его высшая Энергия (шакти), которую Он создал для того, чтобы распознать свою собственную природу. Она находится в состоянии неведения. Итак, в мироздании существует неведение. Это внешнее мироздание называется Шакти. Когда он был только Шивой, Он не постигал свою собственную природу. Поэтому для того, чтобы постигать свою природу, *Он должен стать незнающим свою природу*."

----------


## Германн

> Про Долпопу я когда-то постил вот тут.
> И Карма Палджор много чего переводил, у него на сайте есть.


Долпопа исторический мыслитель. Способствовал развитию философии тантры, но был не во всём безупречен. Однако, он не ставил своей целью показать совпадение конечного результата буддизма и индуизма. Ламы школы Джонанг, если не ошибаюсь, тоже не утверждают совпадение сущности практик двух разных религий. Трактаты Долпопы непопулярны, так как развитие и уточнение терминологии, концепций не стояло на месте. То, что философия Долпопы приводится в качестве аргумента общности Ваджраяны с индуизмом, лишний раз показывает недостатки его объяснений. Но это ведь и так известно.

----------


## Германн

> А, так в цитате же так и сказано (недосмотрел, виноват): "Такая «пустота от другого» полностью отличается *от той, которая оспаривалась многими тибетскими мастерами прошлого*".


Так ведь оспаривалась. В чём проблема? 
Это не фундаментальное понимание, выработанное в тибетской традиции, не ядро вероучения. В любой религии есть краевые варианты, на грани.

----------


## Alex

> Однако он не ставил своей целью показать совпадение конечного результата буддизма и индуизма... То, что философия Долпопы приводится в качестве аргумента общности Ваджраяны с индуизмом...


Герман, извините, но у вас паранойя. И я в этом ни разу не виноват.

----------

Tong Po (16.01.2013), Вантус (16.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Никто не подскажет, есть ли такая разновидность: "Пустота пустотности концепции пустоты"?

Ищу по всему Интернету, но ни в Махаяне, ни в Тхераваде не нахожу ничего  :Frown: .

----------


## Германн

> Герман, извините, но у вас паранойя. И я в этом ни разу не виноват.


Блестящий аргумент. Хорошо, я уточню. 
Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?

----------


## Германн

> А своей позиции по отношению к индуистскому тантризму я, кстати, не озвучивал.


Настало время уточнить.
Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?

----------


## Германн

> это мнение одного буддийского монаха и только  У других на этот счет другое мнение.


Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?

----------


## Германн

> это я, Вантус и Alex - записные тиртихи и христопродавцы. Уже выше указывали не раз. )


Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?


Можно даже шире поставить вопрос: "Возможно ли пробуждение вне традиций?" Ответ "да", ибо Будда Шакьямуни так и пробудился  :Smilie: .

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.01.2013), Tong Po (16.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Ритл (12.02.2013), Сергей Ч (15.01.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?


Допускаю, что возможно. Просто учение дхармы, по сравнению с другими лодками, хорошо оснащенное и современное судно, без каких-либо примитивных фентифлюшек.

----------

Германн (15.01.2013), Дмитрий С (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Допускаю, что возможно. Просто учение дхармы, по сравнению с другими лодками, хорошо оснащенное и современное судно, без каких-либо примитивных фентифлюшек.


Ну вот, уважаемый Chicara, а Вы говорили о пути веры. Сами же демонстрируете путь Знания  :Smilie: .

----------


## Chikara

> Ну вот, уважаемый Chicara, а Вы говорили о пути веры. Сами же демонстрируете путь Знания .


Путь веры и путь "знания" едины.

----------

Дмитрий С (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Путь веры и путь "знания" едины.


Согласен.

----------


## Германн

> Можно даже шире поставить вопрос: "Возможно ли пробуждение вне традиций?" Ответ "да", ибо Будда Шакьямуни так и пробудился .


Вопрос был специально сужен, чтобы избежать двусмысленности и невнятности. 
(Будда Шакьямуни, в прошлой жизни, учился у предыдущего Будды. А вот Бодхичитту он зародил вне традиций, в аду.)

Как Вы ответите на первоначальный вопрос?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Путь веры и путь "знания" едины.


Однако путь знания расходится с путём "знания".

----------

Дмитрий С (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вопрос был специально сужен, чтобы избежать двусмысленности и невнятности. 
> (Будда Шакьямуни, в прошлой жизни, учился у предыдущего Будды. А вот Бодхичитту он зародил вне традиций, в аду.)
> 
> Как Вы ответите на первоначальный вопрос?


Дорогой Германн, я, в отличие от Вас, совершенно не эрудирован и плохо разбираюсь в философии. Поэтому не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, если говорю какую-то чепуху. Я - сторонник учения Банкея о Нерожденном. В Нерожденном нет буддистов и индуистов. Также в нем нет какого-то специального Пути. На мой не экзальтированный прагматический взгляд, Учение Будды дает наиболее точную систему координат для достижения освобождения. Но формальное признание себя буддистом ничего не гарантирует. Также, на мой взгляд, формальные отношения с индуизмом тоже не говорят о том, что человек - пропащий для Пути. 

Вот скажем, был такой индийский учитель Шри Рамана Махарши. Он оперировал только ведической терминологией. Но, на мой взгляд, в его учении больше буддизма (на практике), чем в некоторых буддийских учениях (не конкретизирую, чтобы не обижать коллег). Слова - это слова. Буддизм идет далеко за пределы слов. Поэтому не рассматривайте философию слишком серьезно. Очень часто она просто уводит в сторону от Пути. 

Скажем так. Вы готовы погрузиться на определенную глубину в океане. Буддизм Вам дает идеальный водолазный костюм, отличные инструкции, хорошую тренировку. Но не от буддизма, а от Вас самих зависит, сможете ли Вы погрузиться... На определенном уровне погружения от слов не остается следов. И в следующую жизнь Вы философию не протащите... Об этом говорил Банкей. И другие великие мастера. Здесь и сейчас нужно отбросить все концепции, все свои бесчисленные знания и предубеждения. Это (на мой взгляд) и есть буддизм.

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.01.2013), Tong Po (16.01.2013), Германн (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Ритл (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

P.S. Считаю, что Полное Пробуждение возможно только в традиционном Буддизме (вобравшем в себя реформированный Бон), в любой буддийской школе (т.к. Будды помогут Бодхисаттве 10 бхуми вступить в Ваджраяну, явив себя в измерении Самбхогакаи). Другие религии к Полному  Пробуждению не ведут, поскольку в них нет шуньявады - и, в результате, нет Учения об абсолютной Бодхичитте.

В двух словах, моя собственная позиция: *вне буддизма сейчас не появляется Будд*.

----------


## Ондрий

какой неожиданный вывод после 123х страниц.

----------

Alex (15.01.2013), Tong Po (16.01.2013), Vidyadhara (16.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Кузьмич (15.01.2013), Сергей Ч (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> какой неожиданный вывод после 123х страниц.


Почему бы не ответить на вопрос? (Мой собственный ответ на него - "нет".)
Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - благодаря индуистскому тантризму? Да или нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> P.S. Считаю, что Полное Пробуждение возможно только в традиционном Буддизме (вобравшем в себя реформированный Бон), в любой буддийской школе (т.к. Будды помогут Бодхисаттве 10 бхуми вступить в Ваджраяну, явив себя в измерении Самбхогакаи). Другие религии к Полному  Пробуждению не ведут, поскольку в них нет шуньявады - и, в результате, нет Учения об абсолютной Бодхичитте.
> 
> В двух словах, моя собственная позиция: *вне буддизма сейчас не появляется Будд*.


Их по-моему и внутри буддизма сейчас не появляется ни фига  :Frown: .

----------

Tong Po (16.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (15.01.2013), Сергей Ч (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Их по-моему и внутри буддизма сейчас не появляется ни фига .


Последний случай достижения радужного тела, кажется, был в 1998 году. Гелугпинский монах достиг состояния Будды.

----------

Кунсанг (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Последний случай достижения радужного тела, кажется, был в 1998 году с гелугпинским монахом.


Не обращайте внимания на мой скепсис. На самом деле я слабо разбираюсь в буддизме.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> какой неожиданный вывод после 123х страниц.



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  а я давно говорю.. Как жаль что утеряно столько сокровищ средневековой схоластики,  :Big Grin:  и как замечательно что есть люди готовые возрождать это ценное культурное наследие  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

Уважаемые участники! Как Вы считаете:

*Возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения исключительно благодаря индуистскому тантризму? Да или нет?*

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В чистом виде или в смеси с буддавачаной?

----------

Германн (15.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В чистом виде или в смеси с буддавачаной?


В чистом виде. Исключительно благодаря индуистскому тантризму (спасибо за вопрос, уточню формулировку).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемые участники! Как Вы считаете:
> 
> *Возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения исключительно благодаря индуистскому тантризму? Да или нет?*


Не знаю.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.01.2013), Германн (16.01.2013), Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Ритл (12.02.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Их по-моему и внутри буддизма сейчас не появляется ни фига .


Их просто не видно. В горах Тибета и Индии очень много йогинов, которые практикуют стадии завершения. То есть они почти будды.

----------

Германн (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Самоомрачение Бога - догмат кашмирского шиваизма. 
> Современный комментарий к Боддхапанчадашика Абхинавагупты: 
> 
> "3. "*Шива и Шакти не знают того, что они отдельны. Они едины, точно как огонь един с теплом*". Если ради объяснения мы создаём различие между Шакти и Шивой,тогда можно было бы сказать, что Шакти является этим целым мирозданием, а то, из чего это мироздание проистекает, - это Шива. (...) 
> 5. "*Совокупное состояние мироздания - это его высшая Энергия (шакти), которую Он создал для того, чтобы распознать свою собственную природу*. Эта шакти, которая является воплощением совокупного состояния мироздания, хочет обладать состоянием Божественного Сознания. *Она находится в состоянии неведения*, оставаясь вполне совершенной и полной в каждом и всяком объекте." Почему Он сотворил эту высшую Энергию в своей собственной природе? Он сделал эо по одной причине - чтобы распознать свою собственную природу. Всё это мироздание - не что иное, как средство, которым мы можем распознать Господа Шиву. (....) *Итак, в мироздании существует неведение* и существует путь освобождения от этого неведения. Это - путь медитации в активности мира. Господь Шива тврит это внешнее мироздание ради осознавания своей собственной природы. *Это внешнее мироздание называется Шакти*, потому что оно является средством для осознания нашей собственной природы. *Когда он был только Шивой*, Он находился в своём полном блеске Божественного Сознания. *Он не постигал свою собственную природу*, потому что она уже там была. Но Он хочет, чтобы его собственная природа была постигнута. И всё-таки, так как она там уже есть, то нет ничего для постижения.* Поэтому для того, чтобы постигать свою природу, Он должен стать незнающим свою природу*." Джон Хьюз, "Самореализация в кашмирском шиваизме. Устные наставления Свами Лакшман Джу", М. 2004, стр. 56-57.
> 
> Выделенный текст:
> 
> "Шива и Шакти не знают того, что они отдельны. Они едины, точно как огонь един с теплом. Совокупное состояние мироздания - это его высшая Энергия (шакти), которую Он создал для того, чтобы распознать свою собственную природу. Она находится в состоянии неведения. Итак, в мироздании существует неведение. Это внешнее мироздание называется Шакти. Когда он был только Шивой, Он не постигал свою собственную природу. Поэтому для того, чтобы постигать свою природу, *Он должен стать незнающим свою природу*."


Ну так включите мозг и попытайтесь осмыслить что именно там написано. То "неведение", о котором в данных пассажах говорится вовсе не соответсвует тому неведению, которое является первым звеном в пратитья-самутпаде. Это просто слова по звучанию одинаковые, но по смыслу - разные. В южноазиатских системах очень часто одни и те же термины имеют соверженно разное смысловое наполнение. Для этого, милейший, надо ПОЛНОСТЬЮ читать тексты и комменты и тщательно изучать их, а не выискивать при помощи функции "поиск" одинаковые слова.

----------

Вантус (16.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Настало время уточнить.
> Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?


Я не считаю бон буддийской традицией. Несмотря на мнение одного очень авторитетного буддийского монаха. Индуистский тантризм знаю, в основном, теоритически, так как не получал дикши у гуру непрерывной линии именно чисто индуистской парампары. Паранойей не страдаю.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон — в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?


Бон — не буддийская традиция; сильно изменившаяся со временем в сторону буддизма, но не буддийская. Причем бон я знаю не настолько хорошо (чуть более, чем никак), чтобы иметь какое-то мнение о достижениях его адептов.
Что до "индуистского" тантризма — это слишком расплывчатое определение. Этих "индуизмов" на самом деле вагон и маленькая тележка. Додумав определение за вас, скажу, что, по моему нескромному мнению, практикуя в индийских линиях, не связанных формально с буддийскими, и не имея формального Прибежища в Триратне, достигнуть Полного Пробуждения возможно.
Внимание: вышесказанное *не* означает, что воззрение какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской", тождественно воззрению какой-либо буддийской школы (хотя может быть крайне схоже); *не* означает, что практика какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской", тождественна практике какой-либо буддийской школы (хотя может быть крайне схожа); *не* означает, что воззрение и/или практика какой-либо буддийской школы напрямую происходит из воззрения и/или практики какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской" (хотя могло испытывать весьма сильное влияние последней, как и наоборот); *не* означает, что я призываю практиковать в линиях, считающихся "индуистскими", а также *не* относится к любой "индуистской" линии.

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.01.2013), Tong Po (16.01.2013), Вантус (16.01.2013), Германн (16.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Норбу (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013), Топпер- (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну так включите мозг и попытайтесь осмыслить что именно там написано. То "неведение", о котором в данных пассажах говорится вовсе не соответсвует тому неведению, которое является первым звеном в пратитья-самутпаде. Это просто слова по звучанию одинаковые, но по смыслу - разные. В южноазиатских системах очень часто одни и те же термины имеют соверженно разное смысловое наполнение. Для этого, милейший, надо ПОЛНОСТЬЮ читать тексты и комменты и тщательно изучать их, а не выискивать при помощи функции "поиск" одинаковые слова.


Процитировал Вам бумажные книги, которые в своё время читал. Там развёрнуто объясняется - и это можно прочитать хотя бы по цитатам - что Шива утрачивает знание своей природы в процессе божественной игры. Это неведение на уровне значения, не на уровне слова. Его проявлением становится (реальная) Шакти. И она же заново открывает природу Шивы (то есть себя самой) действуя в живых существах. Принципиальным отличием кашмирского шиваизма от адвайты Шанкары, и Абхинавагупта развёрнуто писал об этом, а Пандит комментировал, является как раз признание реальности неведения, при сохранении монизма. Неведение, соответственно, эманация Шивы, как и всё остальное: что объясняется божественной игрой.

----------


## Германн

> Я не считаю бон буддийской традицией. Несмотря на мнение одного очень авторитетного буддийского монаха. Индуистский тантризм знаю, в основном, теоритически, так как не получал дикши у гуру непрерывной линии именно чисто индуистской парампары. Паранойей не страдаю.


Это всё хорошо, но Вы не ответили на вопрос. Уточню его формулировку.
*Допускаете ли Вы возможность достижения Полного Пробуждения исключительно благодаря индуистскому тантризму? Да или нет?*

----------


## Германн

> практикуя в индийских линиях, не связанных формально с буддийскими, и не имея формального Прибежища в Триратне, достигнуть Полного Пробуждения возможно. Внимание: вышесказанное *не* означает, что воззрение какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской", тождественно воззрению какой-либо буддийской школы (хотя может быть крайне схоже); *не* означает, что практика какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской", тождественна практике какой-либо буддийской школы (хотя может быть крайне схожа);


Чем Вы объясняете тождественный результат при нетождественных воззрении и практике?

----------


## Германн

Сам объясняю результативность буддийской практики воззрением шуньявады (в т.ч. в аспекте абсолютной Бодхичитты), задающим правильное направление созерцания. Отсутствие результативности буддийских техник объясняю выпадением правильного представления о шуньяте (и Бодхичитте), из-за чего нет правильного созерцания. Допускаю результативность небуддийских техник в случае тождества представления о шуньяте (и Бодхичитте), обеспечивающих правильное созерцание - в случае Бон.

Если нетождественные буддийской практике воззрение и техника приводят к тождественному результату - даже не представляю, как такое объяснить. Поэтому, сам в такое не верю.

----------

Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Неправильность техники (а не воззрения) как отправной точки, можно проиллюстрировать так: 

Правильный подход:
1. Закоренелый разбойник на перевале убивает путников.
2. Поэтому, древний реализованный йогин лишает жизни этого серийного убийцу.
3. Так как убийца умирает, йогин использует технику, улучшающую его посмертную участь.

Извращённый подход: 
1. Есть техника реализованных йогинов, улучшающая чужую посмертную участь.
2. Возникает дурная идея убить кого-нибудь, технически "отправив" в Чистую Землю.
3. Дурак на перевале убивает путников, считая, что приносит пользу посмертным ритуалом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это всё хорошо, но Вы не ответили на вопрос. Уточню его формулировку.
> *Допускаете ли Вы возможность достижения Полного Пробуждения исключительно благодаря индуистскому тантризму? Да или нет?*


Я не имею устойчивого мнения по этому вопросу. К тому же я не понимаю, что *Вы* имеете в виду под Полным Пробуждением.

----------


## Германн

> Я не имею устойчивого мнения по этому вопросу. К тому же я не понимаю, что *Вы* имеете в виду под Полным Пробуждением.


Состояние Будды. Сформулирую вопрос ещё точней (мой собственный ответ: да, исключаю):

*Вы исключаете возможность достижения состояния Будды благодаря только индуистскому тантризму? 
Да (исключаю) или нет (не исключаю)?*

----------


## Tong Po

> Процитировал Вам бумажные книги, которые в своё время читал. Там развёрнуто объясняется - и это можно прочитать хотя бы по цитатам - что Шива утрачивает знание своей природы в процессе божественной игры. Это неведение на уровне значения, не на уровне слова. Его проявлением становится (реальная) Шакти. И она же заново открывает природу Шивы (то есть себя самой) действуя в живых существах. Принципиальным отличием кашмирского шиваизма от адвайты Шанкары, и Абхинавагупта развёрнуто писал об этом, а Пандит комментировал, является как раз признание реальности неведения, при сохранении монизма. Неведение, соответственно, эманация Шивы, как и всё остальное: что объясняется божественной игрой.


Вы опять ни фига не поняли: то неведение, которое рассматривается как одна из "сил" Парашивы не тождественно тому, неведению, в результате которого возникают страдания. И Шакти - это не неведение. Шакти - это крийя, динамика, тогда как Шива - это джняна ("чистое знание"), но крийя в Трике неотделима от джняны как струя неотделима от воды в струе воды. Что касается "неведения", о котором Вы тут упорно не понимая, что имеется в виду, пишите, то, например в Сваччханда-тантре ни о каком неведеньи не говорится:

"...вызывает творение, поглощение, *самосокрытие*, сохранение, ниспосылание милости..."

То есть речь идёт о самосокрытии. 

В комментарии на это Кшемараджа пишет:

"... Сознание, вступает в сферу тела, праны и т. п. и по причине обращенности ко внешнему проявляет объекты, ограниченные пространством, временем и т. д., типа голубого [цвета] и др., это [называется] актом творения; в отношении к явлениям объектов в другом пространстве, времени и т. д. — это растворение; в отношении к появлению голубого и т. п. [и их сохранения] — это поддержание; *в отношении к [их] появлению как иного — сокрытие*; в отношении к [их] идентичности Свету Сознания — милость."

То есть это действие сокрытия не является источником страдания. Более того, в кашмирских тантрах сила "сокрытия" используется как раз для достижения Пробуждения. Так же как и сила раскрытия, разумеется. Именно между сокрытием и раскрытием и виден Парашива (тут утрирую, конечно).

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Состояние Будды. Сформулирую вопрос ещё точней (мой собственный ответ: да, исключаю):
> 
> *Вы исключаете возможность достижения состояния Будды благодаря только индуистскому тантризму? 
> Да (исключаю) или нет (не исключаю)?*



Простите, Вы тупой? Или по-русски не читаете? Давайте попробуем ещё раз:

*Я НЕ ИМЕЮ МНЕНИЯ ПО ЭТОМУ ВОПРОСУ*

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Состояние Будды.


"Состояние Будды" - это что? Вы что под этим понимаете?

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> То есть это действие сокрытия не является источником страдания. Более того, в кашмирских тантрах сила "сокрытия" используется как раз для достижения Пробуждения. Так же как и сила раскрытия, разумеется. Именно между сокрытием и раскрытием и виден Парашива (тут утрирую, конечно).


Не от кого скрывать, кроме самого же Шивы. Играя, Бог скрывает себя от себя же самого - что есть неведение. Я понял, что Вы отрицаете для шиваизма реальность неведения: как у Шанкары (в кашмирском шиваизме не так). В этом случае, нет неведения, и быть не может. С этим шиваиту трудно согласиться исходя из данных опыта, поскольку Бог ему не очевиден. Аналогично, со страданием. Прекрасно, если страдания нет, и быть не может. Красивая, внутренне логичная система. Проблемы возникают при столкновении мониста с опытом страданий. Если никого не существует, кроме Бога, опыт страдания может принадлежать только ему.

----------


## Германн

> Простите, Вы тупой? Или по-русски не читаете? Давайте попробуем ещё раз:
> *Я НЕ ИМЕЮ МНЕНИЯ ПО ЭТОМУ ВОПРОСУ*


Значит, не исключаете. Такое может быть: а как оно на самом деле, Вы не знаете, не имеете мнения.




> "Состояние Будды" - это что? Вы что под этим понимаете?


Всеведение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не от кого скрывать, кроме самого же Шивы. Играя, Бог скрывает себя от себя же самого - что есть неведение. Я понял, что Вы отрицаете для шиваизма реальность неведения: как у Шанкары (в кашмирском шиваизме не так). В этом случае, нет неведения, и быть не может. С этим шиваиту трудно согласиться исходя из данных опыта, поскольку Бог ему не очевиден. Аналогично, со страданием. Прекрасно, если страдания нет, и быть не может. Красивая, внутренне логичная система. Проблемы возникают при столкновении мониста с опытом страданий.


Ё-моё... Вы даже не в состоянии понять чего Вам пишут простым русским языком... Я Вам говорю, что неведение (сокрытие) как одно из действий Парашивы в Трике - это *НЕ ПРИЧИНА СТРАДАНИЯ Парашивы*!!!!! Как в пратитья-самутпаде в буддизме. Страдание реально (в кашмирском шайвизме) ровно на столько насколько реально страдание персонжа спектакля. При чём персонаж реален. Он реально существует. Как персонаж.

З.Ы. И я Вам процитировал *КОРЕННОЙ* текст Трики и *КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ* комментарий.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Значит, не исключаете. Такое может быть: а как оно на самом деле, Вы не знаете.
> 
> 
> Всеведение.


Вы безнадёжен. С Вами бессмысленно о чём либо говорить. Вы не понимаете простых точных суждений.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ё-моё... Вы даже не в состоянии понять чего Вам пишут простым русским языком... Я Вам говорю, что неведение (сокрытие) как одно из действий Парашивы в Трике - это *НЕ ПРИЧИНА СТРАДАНИЯ Парашивы*!!!!! Как в пратитья-самутпаде в буддизме. Страдание реально (в кашмирском шайвизме) ровно на столько насколько реально страдание персонжа спектакля. При чём персонаж реален. Он реально существует. Как персонаж.


Реально существует параллельно с Шивой? Неужели? Шива и Шакти - одно. Люди есть проявления Шакти. Любой человек, на самом деле, Шива: кроме Шивы, реально ничего не существует. А что реально, то Шива и есть (Шакти, существа). Поэтому, страдания не могут не касаться Шивы, существовать наряду с ним, отдельно от Шивы. Исходя из занятой кашмирскими шиваитами позиции монизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В горах Тибета и Индии очень много йогинов, которые практикуют стадии завершения. То есть они *почти будды*.


Думаю, даже реализовав стадию завершения они так и останутся *почти буддами*.
Реализация, которой достиг Будда Шакьямуни  - это все-таки нечто иное, ИМХО.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Реально существует параллельно с Шивой? Неужели? Шива и Шакти - одно. Люди есть проявления Шакти. Любой человек, на самом деле, Шива: кроме Шивы, реально ничего не существует. А что реально, то Шива и есть (Шакти, существа). Поэтому, страдания не могут не касаться Шивы, существовать наряду с ним, отдельно от Шивы. Исходя из занятой кашмирскими шиваитами позиции монизма.


Да одно. Люди не есть проявления Шакти. Они есть проявление Шивы-Шакти. И, поскольку, Шива-Шакти - это единственная реальность, то и все её проявления РЕАЛЬНЫ. Но только Вы, ИМХО, не понимаете, что значит "реальны".

----------

Alex (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И я Вам процитировал *КОРЕННОЙ* текст Трики и *КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ* комментарий.


Я вообще-то тоже процитировал Абхинавагупту и два современных комментария, где прямо говорится о самоомрачении Бога. Что касается страданий, это уже анализ учения шиваитов. Сами они о страданиях Бога конечно же не говорят, только о сокрытии Богом от себя самого своей же собственной природы - что есть неведение - для последующего узнавания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я вообще-то тоже процитировал Абхинавагупту и два современных комментария, где прямо говорится о самоомрачении Бога. Что касается страданий, это уже анализ учения шиваитов. Сами они о страданиях Бога конечно же не говорят, только о сокрытии Богом от себя самого своей же собственной природы - что есть неведение - для её последующего узнавания.


Где Вы цитировали Абхинавагупту?! Вы Пандита цитировали, не поняв о чём там, собственно, речь идёт. Я и процитировал для прояснения Вам Сваччханда-тантру и Кшемараджу.

З.Ы. И, кстати, тантра - это коренной текст. Проявление Шивы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Где Вы цитировали Абхинавагупту?!


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post540825
3. и 5. - слова в кавычках - из текста Абхинавагупты. Остальное современный комментарий. Это интерпретация из живой шиваитской традиции.
Как уже говорил, самоомрачение Бога тоже игра, лила. У них такой догмат. Шакти не отдельна от Шивы, и Шакти манифестация его неведения.




> З.Ы. И, кстати, тантра - это коренной текст. Проявление Шивы.


Первоисточники любой традиции можно адекватно понять только исходя из комментаторской традиции. Нужна авторитетная шастра, и современный комментарий к ней, как отправная точка. Это справедливо не только применительно к буддизму, но ко всем традициям вообще. Поэтому, я отталкивался именно от текста Абхинавагупты и комментария современного шиваитского гуру Свами Лакшман Джу. Тексты тантр слишком многозначны, чтоб правильно понимать их без учёта живой традиции.

----------


## Германн

> Да одно. Люди не есть проявления Шакти. Они есть проявление Шивы-Шакти. И, поскольку, Шива-Шакти - это единственная реальность, то и все её проявления РЕАЛЬНЫ. Но только Вы, ИМХО, не понимаете, что значит "реальны".


*Вы исключаете реальность Бога?*
(Что касается лично меня: исключаю.)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Как много параноидальных философских разборок на всю ту же тему чистоты ваджраяны от индуизма - а всё кажется оттого, что "коварные шайвы протащили в буддизм схему двигателя внутреннего сгорания на топливе из майтхуны" - и кому-то это не нравится, всё это "для тантрических проказ нужен лотосу алмаз"  :Wink: 

Воистину, если бы Германн с индийской тантры переключил внимание на что-нибудь другое, было бы куда лучше. А то с такой концентрацией на теме немудрено и   агхори переродиться  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Еше Дордже, а откуда у Вас (как и других в этой теме) столь яркая идея о моей паранойе? Здесь форум, и как бы "буддийский" форум. Что обсуждал в этой теме - внятно и чётко выразив свою позицию - это критерии Дхармы; взаимное отношение воззрения и техники; возможность зарождения Бодхичитты вне буддизма; и возможность Пробуждения в других традициях.

Забудем о шайвах.
В чём *конкретное отличие* Будда-Дхармы, как Вы считаете? 
Чему такому уникальному учил Будда - или без Будды можно обойтись?

----------


## Gakusei

А ведь есть ещё рёбу синто, буддизм хоа хао, вон-буддизм и много-много всего интересного  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Еше Дордже, а откуда у Вас (как и других в этой теме) столь яркая идея о моей паранойе?


Так откуда - из других тем. Каждая тема с вашим участием грозит развернуться в обсуждение индийской системы тантры  :Wink: 




> В чём *конкретное отличие* Будда-Дхармы, как Вы считаете? 
> Чему такому уникальному учил Будда - или без Будды можно обойтись?


Четыре печати.

----------

Tong Po (16.01.2013), Германн (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Четыре печати.


Двачую. В процессе анализа, лично я для себя уточнил: 3-я Печать - 20 видов пустоты - пустота пустоты.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Двачую. В процессе анализа, лично я для себя уточнил: 3-я Печать - 20 видов пустоты - пустота пустоты.


Проблема в том, что каждый для себе "лично уточняет", а также в каждой школе - свои комментарии на Четыре Печати. И если в некоторых традициях четвёртая печать понимается как катафатическая трактовка высшего достижения, то в других - как его трансцендентация. 

И то и другое, кстати, заставляет задуматься на тему невозможности ведения межконфессионального диалога (затрагивающего темы самобытия - и тем более "Абсолюта") без практического освоения (т.е. не на базе одной лишь логики) третьей и четвёртой печати.

Т.е. чтобы вести дискуссию с "позиций буддизма", а не с личных позиций - нужно освоить третью и четвёртую печать на практике, в самадхи  :Wink: 

А так-то мы тут все ведём дискуссии с личных позиций. Ну и с позиций веры.

----------

Alex (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Проблема в том, что каждый для себе "лично уточняет", а также в каждой школе - свои комментарии на Четыре Печати. И если в некоторых трактовках четвёртая печать понимается как катафатическая трактовка высшего достижения, то в других - как его трансцендентация. 
> 
> И то и другое, кстати, заставляет задуматься на тему невозможности ведения межконфессионального диалога (затрагивающего темы самобытия - и тем более "Абсолюта") без практического освоения (т.е. не на базе одной лишь логики) третьей и четвёртой печати.
> 
> Т.е. чтобы вести дискуссию с "позиций буддизма", а не с личных позиций - нужно освоить третью и четвёртую печать на практике, в самадхи 
> 
> А так-то мы тут все ведём дискуссии с личных позиций.


Как Вы считаете, можно ли постичь пустоту чисто техническим путём? Не уточняя своё интеллектуальное представление о пустоте?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну а чтоб освоить - как Вы считаете - можно ли достигнуть постижения пустоты чисто техническим путём? Не уточняя своё интеллектуальное представление о пустоте?


В зависимости от способностей. Моё скромное личное мнение - если у человека есть накопленная благая карма и практика предыдущих перерождений, то он даже при помощи воззрений тиртхиков *может* достичь постижения пустоты. После чего ему придётся (если он не встретится с Дхармой или просто не примет её в силу каких-то причин) внутренне переработать представления тиртхиков под свой опыт. А если у него и вообще нет какой-либо системы взглядов, то она из этого постижения и образуется. И всё это возможно без формальных Прибежища и следования Дхарме, но это скорее допускаемая возможность, чем правило.

----------

Tong Po (16.01.2013), Германн (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В зависимости от способностей. Моё скромное личное мнение - если у человека есть накопленная благая карма и практика предыдущих перерождений, то он даже при помощи воззрений тиртхиков *может* достичь постижения пустоты. После чего ему придётся (если он не встретится с Дхармой или просто не примет её в силу каких-то причин) внутренне переработать представления тиртхиков под свой опыт. А если у него и вообще нет какой-либо системы взглядов, то она из этого постижения и образуется. И всё это возможно без формальных Прибежища и следования Дхарме, но это скорее допускаемая возможность, чем правило.


С этим я согласен. (Кроме того, что он не примет Дхарму в силу каких-то причин, даже встретившись с ней: кармических причин для отказа не будет.) 
Но себя таким человеком ни в коем случае не считаю. Лично мне полезно уточнять: здесь тиртхики могут помочь, отфильтровывая то, что невозможно заимствовать из буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Состояние Будды. Сформулирую вопрос ещё точней (мой собственный ответ: да, исключаю):
> 
> *Вы исключаете возможность достижения состояния Будды благодаря только индуистскому тантризму? 
> Да (исключаю) или нет (не исключаю)?*


Предмет вопроса не определен.
Полагаю, что исторический Будда нашей кальпы, в процессе накопления заслуг и мудрости за многие кальпы практиковал множество самых разные методы, в том числе и подобные индуистскому тантризму.
Стало ли для него это одной из причин окончательного Пробуждения? вполне возможно, что да. )))

----------

Tong Po (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Предмет вопроса не определен.
> Полагаю, что исторический Будда нашей кальпы, в процессе накопления заслуг и мудрости за многие кальпы практиковал множество самых разные методы, в том числе и подобные индуистскому тантризму.
> Стало ли для него это одной из причин окончательного Пробуждения? вполне возможно, что да. )))


Уважаемый Сергей, зачем Будда учил людей, если и без него - предположительно - можно прекрасно обойтись? 




> практикуя в индийских линиях, не связанных формально с буддийскими, и не имея формального Прибежища в Триратне, достигнуть Полного Пробуждения возможно. Внимание: вышесказанное *не* означает, что воззрение какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской", тождественно воззрению какой-либо буддийской школы (хотя может быть крайне схоже); *не* означает, что практика какой-либо школы, считающейся "индуистской", тождественна практике какой-либо буддийской школы (хотя может быть крайне схожа);


*Уважаемый Alex, чем Вы объясняете тождественный конечный результат при нетождественных воззрении и практике?*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уважаемый Сергей, зачем Будда учил людей, если и без него - предположительно - можно прекрасно обойтись?


Напоминаю: речь не о том, можно прекрасно обойтись, или нельзя, а об отношении к "внешним учениям" - содержат они какое-то благо или только уводят от истины?

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Напоминаю: речь не о том, можно прекрасно обойтись, или нельзя, а об отношении к "внешним учениям" - содержат они какое-то благо или только уводят от истины?


Благо содержат. Это уже обсуждалось.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Благо содержат.


тогда у меня вопросов к докладчику больше нет ))))

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Уважаемый Сергей, зачем Будда учил людей, если и без него - предположительно - можно прекрасно обойтись?


< Trolling >Зачем было делать винду, когда макос и так отлично работала? (Кола/пепеси из той же области)< / Trolling >

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Стало ли для него это одной из причин окончательного Пробуждения? вполне возможно, что да. )))


Полная неопределенность, короче.

----------

Германн (16.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post540825
> 3. и 5. - слова в кавычках - из текста Абхинавагупты. Остальное современный комментарий. Это интерпретация из живой шиваитской традиции.
> Как уже говорил, самоомрачение Бога тоже игра, лила. У них такой догмат. Шакти не отдельна от Шивы, и Шакти манифестация его неведения.
> 
> 
> Первоисточники любой традиции можно адекватно понять только исходя из комментаторской традиции. Нужна авторитетная шастра, и современный комментарий к ней, как отправная точка. Это справедливо не только применительно к буддизму, но ко всем традициям вообще. Поэтому, я отталкивался именно от текста Абхинавагупты и комментария современного шиваитского гуру Свами Лакшман Джу. Тексты тантр слишком многозначны, чтоб правильно понимать их без учёта живой традиции.


Ну и читайте внимательно, чего написано тогда. В Вашем же цитировании. Скинте с глаз шоры, забудте, что Вы буддист и читайте ОСМЫСЛЯЯ. Всё. На этом. Хотите обсудить шайвизм - милости прошу на иваитский или шактисткий форум, благо их в русскоязычном и-нете есть.

----------


## Tong Po

> *Вы исключаете реальность Бога?*
> (Что касается лично меня: исключаю.)


А я нет, ибо это противоречит Учению Будды. Вам пассажи про богов из Канона процитировать?

----------

Aion (16.01.2013), Германн (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Как Вы считаете, возможно ли достижение Полного Пробуждения вне традиций Буддизма и Бон - в индуистском тантризме? Да или нет?


да.

----------

Германн (16.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вы безнадёжен. С Вами бессмысленно о чём либо говорить. Вы не понимаете простых точных суждений.


я подозреваю это у него такой очень тонкий стёб  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lungrig

Давно я не встречал настолько здравых и адекватных буддистов махаяны, как Германн. Практически все его сентенции соответствуют тому, что я лично слышал/читал от учителей тибетской традиции.

----------

Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Давно я не встречал настолько здравых и адекватных буддистов махаяны, как Германн. Практически все его сентенции соответствуют тому, что я лично слышал/читал от учителей тибетской традиции.


Главное даже не это. Он даже в полемическом запале не оскорбляет собеседников, хотя на него и давят вовсю (это если сказать мягко)  :Smilie: . Я не знаю тибетской традиции, но приблизительно знаю, что такое "правильная речь" и неправильная. А философия - это такое дело, что всем не угодишь...

Ведь главное - не то, какими концепциями человек оперирует, а реальные проявления его практики. Что толку во всяких даже самых продвинутых тайных традициях, если человек не может нормально общаться с себе подобными? Насмехается над собеседником, грубит и т д. Какова цена такой практики? Думаю, тибетские учителя понимали толк в таких вещах...

----------

Lungrig (17.01.2013), Pema Sonam (17.01.2013), Ритл (12.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Ведь главное - не то, какими концепциями человек оперирует, а реальные проявления его практики. Что толку во всяких даже самых продвинутых тайных традициях, если человек не может нормально общаться с себе подобными? Насмехается над собеседником, грубит и т д. Какова цена такой практики? Думаю, тибетские учителя понимали толк в таких вещах...


это что ли такой тонкий дзенский юмор?  :Big Grin:  Не у вас ли вообще в обычае палкой по черепушке на ровном месте?  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> это что ли такой тонкий дзенский юмор?  Не у вас ли вообще в обычае палкой по черепушке на ровном месте?


Нет, уважаемый Кайто, я и не думал шутить  :Smilie: . Почему-то дзен обычно все знают по "палкам" и всяким чудачествам. Но дзен очень-очень разный. Как и во всех других школах, в нем сейчас существует огромное количество "липы", и разные чудаки рассказывают с удовольствием, как кто-то кого-то огрел палкой, будто в палке есть что-то буддийское  :Smilie: .

----------

Pema Sonam (17.01.2013), Tong Po (17.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Давно я не встречал настолько здравых и адекватных буддистов махаяны, как Германн. Практически все его сентенции соответствуют тому, что я лично слышал/читал от учителей тибетской традиции.


Да, я тоже думал, что такое пещерное невежество осталось в прошлом, ан нет.

----------

Alex (17.01.2013), Tong Po (17.01.2013), Ондрий (17.01.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

> Да, я тоже думал, что такое пещерное невежество осталось в прошлом, ан нет.


Ваше презрительное отношение к Германну Вы уже не раз высказывали. Не удивлюсь, если придумаете еще что-нибудь более уничижительное. Благо интеллект у Вас высокий, а ум острый.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.01.2013), Дмитрий С (17.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Тема про Германна любопытна, конечно, но как-то уже приелось говорить о том, что буддийского полного просветления (Трёх Тел, всеведения, назовите как угодно) можно достичь только методами Аннутарайогатантры, Атийоги, махамудры, прасангики мадхьямики.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> буддийского полного просветления (Трёх Тел, всеведения, назовите как угодно) можно достичь только методами Аннутарайогатантры, Атийоги, *махудры*, прасангики мадхьямики.


 :Confused:

----------

Tong Po (17.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> 


Сорри, очепятка вышла ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (18.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тема про Германна любопытна, конечно, но как-то уже приелось говорить о том, что буддийского полного просветления (Трёх Тел, всеведения, назовите как угодно) можно достичь только методами Аннутарайогатантры, Атийоги, махамудры, прасангики мадхьямики.


То есть не-ваджраянских пратьекабудд не бывает?)

----------


## Нико

> То есть не-ваджраянских пратьекабудд не бывает?)


Я не про пратьекабудд, а просто полное просветление будды.

----------


## Alex

> Уважаемый Alex, чем Вы объясняете тождественный конечный результат при нетождественных воззрении и практике?


Прошу прощения, вчера не ответил, ибо работа.
Итак. Сначала о воззрении. 
Шуньявада и анатмавада - это ведь не догмат о Единосущной и Нераздельной Троице или о неслиянных, неизменных, нераздельных и неразлучных божественной и человеческой природах во Христе, за малейшее отступление от которых зорким авраамитским богом присуждается расстрел. Учение о пустотности - это, прежде всего, средство для "перепрошивки" восприятия себя и мира, а также трансформации поведенческих стереотипов. Соответственно, возможен некоторый (на мой взгляд - довольно широкий) спектр.
Вот, например, чуть выше уважаемая Нико утверждает, что полного пробуждения возможно достичь только благодаря воззрению мадхъямака-прасангики (с чем не согласятся очень многие тибетские буддисты, а также все дальневосточные; а уж про тхеравадинов и говорить нечего). Я ведь зачем про Долпопу вспомнил? Не то, чтобы я был его горячий приверженец (скорее даже наоборот); но если хотя бы чуть-чуть исследовать полемическую литературу и реальную историю тибетских школ, то мы увидим, что все наши разборки на БФ по сравению с - это такая милая беседа английских аристократок за чашкой чая. Однако же мы видим, что никто вроде как не ставит под сомнение (например) реализацию тех же джонангпинских мастеров Калачакра-тантры (дзогрим Калачакры, по большому счету, только в джонанг толком и практикуют). А расхождение в воззрении с мадъямака-прасангикой там будет побольше, чем в трамвайную остановку.
Что же до практик - так они и в пределах буддийского тантризма не тождественны, это очень мягко говоря.
И это мы еще за скобками оставили сингон и неваров, кстати.

----------

Aion (17.01.2013), Tong Po (17.01.2013), Германн (17.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.01.2013), Игорь Ю (19.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Спасибо, Alex. Понял Вашу позицию в вопросе несовпадения воззрений на пустоту разных школ; и несовпадения их практик. Но по-прежнему неясно, чем Вы объясняете реализацию в этих условиях: каков механизм реализации? (Сам объясняю отсутствием тождества между линией передачи, в которой верное воззрение - и школьными трактатами, которые могут быть небезупречны в вербализации. Долпопа цитирует тантры, которые не обязательно трактовать так, как это делает он.)

Вы не ответили на вопрос, но перенесли его из сравнения разных религий в контекст буддизма. Допустим, что в буддизме нет тождества воззрения, как Вы говорите (с отсутствием ядра буддийского вероучения сам не согласен). Что же обеспечивает тождественный результат в этих условиях, на Ваш взгляд?

----------

Дмитрий С (18.01.2013), Нико (17.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> буддийского полного просветления (Трёх Тел, всеведения, назовите как угодно) можно достичь только методами Аннутарайогатантры, Атийоги, махамудры, прасангики мадхьямики.


Когда приходит время Бодхисаттве 10 бхуми стать Буддой, даже если он не знаком с Тайной Мантрой в рамках своей школы, Будды позаботятся о нём. На этом уровне, возможно восприятие Самбхогакаи, поэтому проблемы нет: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post540930
Геше Лобсанг Цепхел: "Они вступают на Путь Ануттара-йога-тантры с уровня прямого ясного света. Таким йогинам кажется, что одним только пребыванием в нерушимом самадхи 10-й ступени Парамитаяны они могут достичь Полного Пробуждения, но на самом деле это не так. Они слишком самоуверенны! Тут-то Будды всех десяти направлений и пробуждают их, убеждая покинуть самадхи и практиковать дальше, сообщив им, что такое медитативное состояние само по себе не приблизит их  Пробуждение." Лама Янгчен Гавэ Лодой "Арья Нагарджуна о путях и ступенях Гухьясамаджи", М., Номос 2011 - стр. 123. 
То есть, дзен-буддисты не лишены возможности вступления в Ануттара-йога-тантру и Полного Пробуждения, даже если не будут иметь общения с земными Ламами. Могут достичь Полного Пробуждения и тхеравадины, так как в рамках их традиции есть место Бодхичитте.

Воззрение шуньявады (включая абсолютную Бодхичитту) является необходимым, хотя и недостаточным условием Пробуждения. Нужен ещё Метод. Но это воззрение входит в сам Метод, обеспечивая правильное созерцание: без воззрения Метода уже нет, остаётся бесплодная техника. Техника, сама по себе, не Пробуждает, даже если заимствована из Дзогрим или Тхогей.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В чём *конкретное отличие* Будда-Дхармы, как Вы считаете? 
> Чему такому уникальному учил Будда - или без Будды можно обойтись?


Если верить Чжэ Цонкапе, то Учение о взаимозависимом возникновении:



> Это Учение больше нигде не найти
> Поэтому- только Ты Учитель.
> Для тиртхиков это лишь льстивое слово,
> Все равно, что лисицу назвать "львом"

----------

Германн (17.01.2013), Дмитрий С (18.01.2013), Нико (17.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Воззрение шуньявады (включая абсолютную Бодхичитту) является необходимым, хотя и недостаточным условием Пробуждения. Нужен ещё Метод. Но это воззрение входит в сам Метод, обеспечивая правильное созерцание: без воззрения Метода уже нет, остаётся бесплодная техника. Техника, сама по себе, не Пробуждает, даже если заимствована из Дзогрим или Тхогей.


Ну-ка, Германн, просветите нас как знаток, что есть метод, который вкупе с познанием шуньяты приводит к полному просветлению.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тема про Германна любопытна, конечно, но как-то уже приелось говорить о том, что буддийского полного просветления (Трёх Тел, всеведения, назовите как угодно) можно достичь только методами Аннутарайогатантры, Атийоги, махамудры, прасангики мадхьямики.


Так-то ни в чань, ни в сингон, ни в тэндай, ни в хуаянь, ни в нитирэн прасангика не считается высшим воззрением и, вроде даже и не изучается. Высшим считается йогачара. А в Джонанг и, во многом, в Кагью - жентонг.

----------

Aion (17.01.2013), Alex (17.01.2013), Вантус (17.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (17.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> что есть метод, который вкупе с познанием шуньяты приводит к полному просветлению.


http://www.buddism.ru///lib/DATA/__0...ТОГЕЛ.htm (автор оставил это людям как открытый текст)
Методов много. Но выполнение завершающих техник, без освоения шуньяты / Бодхичитты, никого автоматически не Пробуждает.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Так-то ни в чань, ни в сингон, ни в тэндай, ни в хуаянь, ни в нитирэн прасангика не считается высшим воззрением и, вроде даже и не изучается. Высшим считается йогачара. А в Джонанг и, во многом, в Кагью - жентонг.


В Хуаянь, если верить Патриарху Цзун Ми, и Мадхъямака, и Читтаматра считаются не достигающими сокровенной сути, в отличие от собственно хуаяньского учения.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Tong Po (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В Хуаянь, если верить Патриарху Цзун Ми, и Мадхъямака, и Читтаматра считаются не достигающими сокровенной сути, в отличие от собственно хуаяньского учения.


А в чём суть Хуаянь?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А в чём суть Хуаянь?


см. Аватамсака-сутру, на которой и основывает свое учение эта школа и трактат Цзун Ми "о началах человека"

----------


## Нико

> см. Аватамсака-сутру, на которой и основывает свое учение эта школа и трактат Цзун Ми "о началах человека"


А своими словами слабо объяснить?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А своими словами слабо объяснить?


Получится многословно и не по теме обсуждения, т.к. Хуаянь все же не "внешнее учение"

----------


## Аурум

От отношения к "внешним" учениям тема переросла в обсуждение тонкостей буддийских учений и разборки внутри буддийских течений  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> От отношения к "внешним" учениям тема переросла в обсуждение тонкостей буддийских учений и разборки внутри буддийских течений


Буддизм можно сравнить с рекой. Есть мощное срединное течение, но есть и боковые рукава, заводи и т.д. Можно выделить ядро доктрины (шуньяваду). В других религиях такого учения нет. И если говорить о единственном монастыре Джонанг, и о единственном монастыре Хуаянь, монахи двух этих монастырей тоже могут признавать пустоту пустоты, хотя бы как вариант буддийской доктрины. В то время, когда все другие религии принципиально не могут признать пустоту пустоты. В этом разница. И существование двух этих монастырей не отменяет магистрального буддийского учения без всеобщей субстанции.
Йогачара не учит о Едином уме как одном-единственном, подобном Богу: такие трактовки случались в истории, но они традиционно оспаривались. Не помню где: мне кажется, об этом есть и у Догэна.

----------


## Tong Po

> Буддизм можно сравнить с рекой. Есть мощное срединное течение, но есть и боковые рукава, заводи и т.д. Можно выделить ядро доктрины (шуньяваду). В других религиях такого учения нет. И если говорить о единственном монастыре Джонанг, и о единственном монастыре Хуаянь, монахи двух этих монастырей тоже могут признавать пустоту пустоты, хотя бы как вариант буддийской доктрины. В то время, когда все другие религии принципиально не могут признать пустоту пустоты. В этом разница. И существование двух этих монастырей не отменяет магистрального буддийского учения без всеобщей субстанции.
> Йогачара не учит о Едином уме как одном-единственном, подобном Богу: такие трактовки случались в истории, но они традиционно оспаривались. Не помню где: мне кажется, об этом есть и у Догэна.


С чего Вы взяли, что у Хуаянь один-единственный монастырь? Это как раз тибетский вариант Ваджраяны-Махаяны в меньшинстве, по сравнению с дальневосточными школами.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Получится многословно и не по теме обсуждения, т.к. Хуаянь все же не "внешнее учение"


Эко как вы все любите цитаты!!!!!!

----------


## Аурум

> Буддизм можно сравнить с рекой. Есть мощное срединное течение, но есть и боковые рукава, заводи и т.д. Можно выделить ядро доктрины (шуньяваду). В других религиях такого учения нет. И если говорить о единственном монастыре Джонанг, и о единственном монастыре Хуаянь, монахи двух этих монастырей тоже могут признавать пустоту пустоты, хотя бы как вариант буддийской доктрины. В то время, когда все другие религии принципиально не могут признать пустоту пустоты. В этом разница. И существование двух этих монастырей не отменяет магистрального буддийского учения без всеобщей субстанции.
> Йогачара не учит о Едином уме как одном-единственном, подобном Богу: такие трактовки случались в истории, но они традиционно оспаривались. Не помню где: мне кажется, об этом есть и у Догэна.


Буддизм можно сравнивать хоть с дельтапланеризмом. Вы гляньте на название темы и стартовый топик.
При чем здесь отношение к "внешним учениям"? Вы занимаетесь обсуждением подходов и нюансов различных буддийских школ по отношению к различным явлениям.
Лучше бы создать "Тонкости течений буддизма" и в них обсуждать все нюансы разных течений.

----------


## Alex

> И если говорить о единственном монастыре Джонанг...


С чего Вы взяли, что у джонанг один-единственный монастырь?

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2013), Вантус (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> С чего Вы взяли, что у Хуаянь один-единственный монастырь? Это как раз тибетский вариант Ваджраяны-Махаяны в меньшинстве, по сравнению с дальневосточными школами.


Уже и не помню. Читал где-то. Только что сверился с Википедией: "Сейчас в Китае и Японии существует по одному хуаяньскому монастырю".




> С чего Вы взяли, что у джонанг один-единственный монастырь?


Из предисловия к переводу Долпопы. Монастырь в Амдо (Сычуань). "Таким образом, наиболее распространённой стала интерпретация жентонг, данная Мипамом и Конгтрулом. С другой стороны, ни один трактат Долполы официально не находится в рамках этих линий передач. Единственным местом, где сохраняется передача этой линии, по-прежнему является монастырь Дзамтанг в Амдо, которому удалось чудом уцелеть". Д. Устьянцев. (Долпола Шераб Гьялцен, "Горная Дхарма", т. 1. М. 2012 стр. 34)

----------

Alex (18.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Стало быть, в предисловии *очень* грубая ошибка.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Стало быть, в предисловии *очень* грубая ошибка.


В любом случае, если у Джонганг есть проблемы в разграничении своей философии с внешними школами, это проблема Джонанг. Можно вспомнить и рассмотреть школы Пудгалавады, в своё время гораздо более популярные - это тоже буддизм. Всё это не отменяет доктринального ядра. В буддизме есть вполне конкретное учение, которое не повторяется в других религиях, и признаётся в качестве буддийского всеми школами.

А на вопрос Вы так и не ответили.

Ядро буддийского учения даёт возможность доктринально объяснить, как возможна реализация в той же школе Джонанг. Если же не признавать значения воззрения шуньявады, механизм Пробуждения становится совершенно неясен. Вера в то, что одинаковой реализации достигают в разных школах, повисает в воздухе: получается совершенно произвольный тезис.

----------


## Германн

Если индуизм и буддизм приводят к одинаковой реализации, что не признаётся буддистами, есть основания принять воззрение буддизма. Если буддисты в этом ошибаются, то конечная реализация всё равно окажется одинаковой. Но если буддисты в этом правы, выбор индуизма приведёт к конечной неудаче.

----------


## Alex

> А на вопрос Вы так и не ответили.


Почему же? Ответил. Во "внутрибуддийских" философских воззрениях есть определенный "люфт", весьма серьезный, вплоть до того, что одни школы прямо и недвусмысленно объявляли другие еретическими. Точно такой же (если не больший) "люфт" имеется и в "индуистских" школах ("индуизм" - гораздо более расплывчатое понятие, нежели "буддизм"). Некоторые комплексы "индуистских" воззрений при внимательном рассмотрении оказываются куда ближе к буддийским ваджраянским, чем, скажем, тхеравадинские. На основании этого я и делаю предположение, что в рамках ряда "индуистских" тантрических линий вполне возможно остановить циркуляцию кармических пран.
Вот. Пардон, работа.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2013), Вантус (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013), Ондрий (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Почему же? Ответил.


Вопрос был: *каков механизм одинаковой реализации при разных воззрениях и практике*? Прямого ответа не последовало.  




> Во "внутрибуддийских" философских воззрениях есть определенный "люфт", весьма серьезный, вплоть до того, что одни школы прямо и недвусмысленно объявляли другие еретическими. Точно такой же (если не больший) "люфт" имеется и в "индуистских" школах ("индуизм" - гораздо более расплывчатое понятие, нежели "буддизм"). Некоторые комплексы "индуистских" воззрений при внимательном рассмотрении оказываются куда ближе к буддийским ваджраянским, чем, скажем, тхеравадинские. На основании этого я и делаю предположение, что в рамках ряда "индуистских" тантрических линий вполне возможно остановить циркуляцию кармических пран.
> Вот. Пардон, работа.


Механизм Пробуждения - техника остановки кармических пран, не зависящая от воззрения? Какие бы взгляды ни имел человек, как бы ни объяснял с ним происходящее: если он воспользуется этой техникой (одинаковой в буддизме и индуизме), то станет Пробуждённым? Вы отвечаете так, или как-то иначе?

----------


## Ондрий

Германн, вам уже стопицот раз говорили, что есть много совпадающих *элементов* вплоть до тождественности. Но именно что элементов. Иногда их мало, иногда их очень много. А вот вопрос их генезиса лежит только в рамках веры. Доказательства одних религиозных постулатов другими - в общем-то не есть доказательства.

А на ваши иезуитские вопросы никто внятно не ответил, потому что они именно иезуитские.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2013), Вантус (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Я лишь показываю, Ондрий, что представление о тождестве конечных результатов разных путей (чему Будда не учил) - самостоятельная вера. Эта идея сразу же появляется, как вера, она берётся априори. Однако, есть причина предпочесть буддизм http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post541777

----------


## Alex

> Вопрос был: каков механизм одинаковой реализации при разных воззрениях и практике?





> ...можно сказать, что есть два основных взгляда на то, каким именно образом осуществляется Пробуждение. Первый заключается в том, что Пробуждение достигатся лишь тогда, когда прана, обычно циркулирующая в правом и левом каналах (rtsa, nadi), втягивается в центральный канал (avadhuti) благодаря практике йоги. Второй взгляд заключается в том, что Пробуждение обретается просто через распознавание природы собственного ума, или, как часто говорили, через распознавание того, что сущность мыслей - это Дхармакайя.
> В этом отношении Долпопа не отступает от позиции основателей школы Сакья, первый из которых, Сачен Кюнга Ньингпо (1092-1158), как-то сказал своему ученику Пхагмо Друпа Дордже Джялпо (1110-1170), что причиной рождения в сансаре является невхождение праны в авадхути
> (Пхагмо Друпа обычно спрашивал каждого встреченного им учителя о причине рождения в сансаре. Он не было впечатлен ни ответом Сачена, ни ответом Чжангсем Дава Джялцена, сказавшего, что причина в неведении, ни ответами прочих наставников, утверждавших, что она коренится в отсутствии накопления заслуги и мудрости или в неочищении омрачений. Однако затем он повстречал кагьюпинского учителя Дже Гампопу (1079-1153), ответившего ему, что причина рождения в сансаре заключается в том, что ум не пребывает "естественном осознавании" (tha mal gyi shes pa). Благодаря этому ответу Гампопы Пхагио Друпа смог получить опыт этого осознавания, мгновенно и полностью удостоверившись в словах Гампопы.
> Долпопа утверждает, что абсолютная истина доступна лишь для неконцептуальной мудрости, но не для относительного сознания. Более того, абсолютная истина недоступна до тех пор, пока циркуляция пран не прекратится, или, иначе говоря, пока они не войдут в центральный канал (avadhuti), в то время как, пока циркуляция пран продолжается, доступна лишь относительная истина.





> Какие бы взгляды ни имел человек, как бы ни объяснял с ним происходящее: если он воспользуется этой техникой (одинаковой в буддизме и индуизме), то станет Пробуждённым?


На мой взгляд, вы упускаете очень важный момент: не только воззрение определяет практику, но и практика, в свою очередь, влияет на воззрение. Садхак, овладевший пранами, ну никак не может вовсе не осмыслить свой опыт.
Ну и к тому же, вы говорите:



> ...какие бы взгляды ни имел человек...


И еще:



> ...одинаковой в буддизме и индуизме...


Нету никакого "вообще буддизма", равно как и "вообще индуизма". Вот нету.
в то время как я подчеркнул (и не раз), что *некоторые* "индуистские" школы имеют воззрение, практически неотличимое (и в любом случае, по моему мнению, вписывающееся в "допуск") от буддийского ваджраянского.

----------

Tong Po (18.01.2013), Вантус (18.01.2013), Германн (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013), Ондрий (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я лишь показываю, Ондрий, что представление о тождестве конечных результатов разных путей (чему Будда не учил) - самостоятельная вера. Эта идея сразу же появляется, как вера, она берётся априори. Однако, есть причина предпочесть буддизм http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post541777


Германн, все что мы тут вообще вообще обсуждаем - это всегда вера. И буддизм и остальное. Тождество конечных результатов я не декларировал, хочу еще раз это отметить. Потому, что я этого не могу знать достоверно. Предпочтения же вариьируются со временем сообразно изучению и размышлению. Закостенелость взглядов - путь к фундаментализму.

----------


## Германн

Alex и Ондрий, если это так - то почему же Будда не учил только одной этой конкретной технике?

----------


## Ондрий

> Alex и Ондрий, если это так - то почему же Будда не учил только одной этой конкретной технике?


Не очень понял. Вопрос из серии - Почему вообще существует так много школ и направлений?

----------


## Alex

> ...почему же Будда не учил только одной этой конкретной технике?


Какой?

----------


## Германн

Ну как же какой, уважаемые Alex и Ондрий. Введению пран в центральный канал, с пребыванием и растворением, опустошая боковые каналы. Если это самодостаточная техника, которая сама по себе приводит к Пробуждению (независимо от воззрения) - почему же Будда не учил одной лишь только этой технике, без всякой религиозной философии? Ведь эта техника и есть, насколько я Вас понял, полный путь к Пробуждению, работающий сам по себе.

----------

Lungrig (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Уже и не помню. Читал где-то. Только что сверился с Википедией: "Сейчас в Китае и Японии существует по одному хуаяньскому монастырю".
> 
> 
> Из предисловия к переводу Долпопы. Монастырь в Амдо (Сычуань). "Таким образом, наиболее распространённой стала интерпретация жентонг, данная Мипамом и Конгтрулом. С другой стороны, ни один трактат Долполы официально не находится в рамках этих линий передач. Единственным местом, где сохраняется передача этой линии, по-прежнему является монастырь Дзамтанг в Амдо, которому удалось чудом уцелеть". Д. Устьянцев. (Долпола Шераб Гьялцен, "Горная Дхарма", т. 1. М. 2012 стр. 34)


Ну то есть, по-любому не один-единственный, не так ли? Что не отменяет того, что остальные школы дальневосточного буддизма не считают прасангику высшим воззрением и того, что число их последователей всё равно превосходит число последователей тибетского варианта махаяны-ваджраяны. Что, конечно же, ничего не говорит о превосходстве одних школ над другими.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну то есть, по-любому не один-единственный, не так ли? Что не отменяет того, что остальные школы дальневосточного буддизма не считают прасангику высшим воззрением и того, что число их последователей всё равно превосходит число последователей тибетского варианта махаяны-ваджраяны. Что, конечно же, ничего не говорит о превосходстве одних школ над другими.


Остальные школы дальневосточного буддизма - почти исключительно Чань. Монизм точно не обязателен для Чань. 
Для Джонанг с Хуаянь, возможно (внутреннюю позицию не знаю) монизм тоже не единственная трактовка школьной философии.
Совпадение сущности школьного воззрения с индуизмом, для буддийской школы, всегда считалось чем-то нежелательным. Вряд ли сейчас иначе.

Монизм, безусловно, ложно воззрение. Классическим, в буддийской философии, аргументом против единого на всех Ума является такой: если бы он существовал, Пробуждение Шакьямуни распространилось бы на всех.

----------


## Tong Po

> Остальные школы дальневосточного буддизма - почти исключительно Чань. Монизм точно не обязателен для Чань. 
> Для Джонанг с Хуаянь, возможно (внутреннюю позицию не знаю) монизм тоже не единственная трактовка школьной философии.
> Совпадение сущности школьного воззрения с индуизмом, для буддийской школы, всегда считалось чем-то нежелательным. Вряд ли сейчас иначе.


Нет, не чань. С чего? Есть и другие. И, потом, при чём тут монизм?! Кстати, если уж на то пошло, философски чань практически совпадает с хуаянь. Да и вообще - практически все дальневосточные школы - это виджнянавада+татхагатагарбха.

З.Ы. Германн, такой религии "индуизм" НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. А потому с воззрением индуизма ничего не соврадает. Нету такого воззрения.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Вантус (18.01.2013), Ондрий (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну как же какой, уважаемые Alex и Ондрий. Введению пран в центральный канал, с пребыванием и растворением, опустошая боковые каналы. Если это самодостаточная техника, которая сама по себе приводит к Пробуждению (независимо от воззрения) - почему же Будда не учил одной лишь только этой технике, без всякой религиозной философии? Ведь эта техника и есть, насколько я Вас понял, полный путь к Пробуждению, работающий сам по себе.


Очень странный вопрос. Попробуйте сами на него ответить задавшись темами "почему так много школ и направлений", затем - "что такое тантра", "зачем ее давали", "кому", "почему тантру называют тайной". И все станет значительно легче.

А есть еще махамудра и дзогчен. Декларируется это как самое высшее так, что тантрой заниматься нет необходимости. Так что тантра тут только на 2м месте по крутости )))

----------

Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет, не чань. С чего? Есть и другие. И, потом, при чём тут монизм?! Кстати, если уж на то пошло, философски чань практически совпадает с хуаянь. Да и вообще - практически все дальневосточные школы - это виджнянавада+татхагатагарбха.


Я не говорю, что нет других. Но один-два монастыря это не магистральный буддизм. Монастыри же Чань - костяк дальневосточного буддизма. 
Виджнянавада не подразумевает монизма, хотя он встречался в буддийской истории (критиковался) - может быть найден и теперь, скорей всего.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не говорю, что нет других. Но один-два монастыря это не магистральный буддизм. Монастыри же Чань - костяк дальневосточного буддизма. 
> Виджнянавада не подразумевает монизма, хотя он встречался в буддийской истории (критиковался) - может быть найден и теперь, скорей всего.



Ещё раз: ПРИ ЧЁМ ТУТ МОНИЗМ?! Вы с кем разговариваете?

Много виджнянавадинских текстов прочитали? Или опять Википедия?

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не говорю, что нет других. Но один-два монастыря это не магистральный буддизм. Монастыри же Чань - костяк дальневосточного буддизма. 
> о.


Сейчас школе Тэндай подчинены около 4300 храмов, в которых обучаются и работают около 20 тыс. монахов и персонала, число адептов школы составляет почти 3млн. Немного больше, сем один-два монастыря, не так ли?

----------


## Германн

> Очень странный вопрос. Попробуйте сами на него ответить задавшись темами "почему так много школ и направлений", затем - "что такое тантра", "зачем ее давали", "кому", "почему тантру называют тайной". И все станет значительно легче.


Вопрос показывает, что мы сейчас говорим об отдельном от традиционного буддизма вероучении. Условно, его можно назвать "надконфессиональный техницизм". Согласно этой вере, к конечной цели йогической практики, независимо от духовной традиции, приводит конкретная техника. Кто бы её ни использовал, и во что бы ни верил, техника сработает - и человек достигнет того, что в буддизме называется Пробуждением. В данном случае (исходя из цитаты поддержанного Вами Alex) это опустошение двух боковых каналов и введение пран в центральный канал. 
Кто бы ни исполнил эту технику, он станет Буддой. Это механизм Пробуждения, согласно Вашей версии.

----------

Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Сейчас школе Тэндай подчинены около 4300 храмов, в которых обучаются и работают около 20 тыс. монахов и персонала, число адептов школы составляет почти 3млн. Немного больше, сем один-два монастыря, не так ли?


Подождите. Доктрина Тэндай может быть интерпретирована как монизм? В ней может быть найден Бог?

----------


## Ондрий

> Вопрос показывает, что мы сейчас говорим об отдельном от традиционного буддизма вероучении. Условно, его можно назвать "надконфессиональный техницизм". Согласно этой вере, к конечной цели йогической практики, независимо от духовной традиции, приводит конкретная техника. Кто бы её ни использовал, и во что бы ни верил, техника сработает - и человек достигнет того, что в буддизме называется Пробуждением. В данном случае (исходя из цитаты поддержанного Вами Alex) это опустошение двух боковых каналов и введение пран в центральный канал. 
> Кто бы ни исполнил эту технику, он станет Буддой. Это механизм Пробуждения, согласно Вашей версии.


И что вас смущает? Где логическая цепочка между этим вашим утверждением и вашим вопросом "почему будда не дал только это". Нет логики же. Как добыть ответ - я вам посоветовал выше. 

Вкратце - не все йогурты одинаково полезны для всех подряд.

P.S. никто объективно не может доказать исключительную "буддийскость" тантр. Т.к. все основные тантры не были провозглашены "историческим" (именно в кавычках) Шакьямуни. Есть пара тантр о которых говорится, что давал их Шакьямуни (что, в конечном итоге, технически безграмотно так ставить вопрос. Шакьямуни был одним из.. проявлений ваджрадары, а не наоборот. Никто *в человеческой форме* не может дать ванг в тантру. А кто видит гуру только как человека на ванге - вообще не туда зашел.). Так вот об этой "паре" тантр если и сказано подобное, ничто не мешает счесть эту "запись" поздне-политическими изысканиями. Как это обычно и делалось потом с индийскими доктринами в тибете - причесывание согласно той или иной школе. Отсечение скользких мест, сглаживание острых углов и т.д. - на выходе получили классический тибетский тантризм каким мы его знаем.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Tong Po (18.01.2013), Вантус (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Подождите. Доктрина Тэндай может быть интерпретирована как монизм? В ней может быть найден Бог?



Вы, простите, в себе? С Вами всё в порядке? Никаких веществ не принимали? Я Вас *В ТРЕТИЙ РАЗ* спрашиваю *ПРИ* *ЧЁМ ТУТ МОНИЗМ?!!!!!*

Далее с чего в монтзме обязательно должен быть бог?!!!!

----------


## Tong Po

Из любимой Германом Википедии:

В философии существует три вида монизма:
Идеализм, феноменализм, ментальный монизм утверждают, что единственной реальностью является идеальное, материальная действительность порождается активностью некоторых идеальных форм.
Нейтральный монизм утверждает, что ментальное и материальное может быть сведено к некой третьей субстанции или энергии.
Физикализм или материализм утверждает, что единственной реальностью является материальное; ментальное или духовное сводится к материальному.

*Ну  и где тута Бог?!*

Так что шуньявада - вполне себе некий монизм.

----------

Вантус (19.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013), Ондрий (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И что вас смущает? Где логическая цепочка между этим вашим утверждением и вашим вопросом "почему будда не дал только это". Нет логики же. Как добыть ответ - я вам посоветовал выше. 
> Вкратце - не все йогурты одинаково полезны.


Если в учении Будды к Пробуждению приводит именно эта техника, в чистом виде (в чистом виде, т.к. одинаково работает в других религиях) - значит, суть учения Будды можно свести к этой технике. Почему же он не учил исключительно этой технике? Все остальные йогурты бесполезны, согласно предложенной Вами версии.

----------


## Dron

> что *некоторые* "индуистские" школы имеют воззрение, практически неотличимое (и в любом случае, по моему мнению, вписывающееся в "допуск") от буддийского ваджраянского.


Практически неотличимое вы понимаете как тождественное? Или речь о чьей-то персональной практике, в напряженном ходе которой отличий найти не удалось?

----------


## Ондрий

Добавлю, что "тиб.тантризм" - это не плохое, а напротив, очень даже хорошее учение получилось на выходе. Я бы даже больше сказал, для меня лично оно более привлекательно, чем индийский колорит и натурализм. Мы тут в этом с Вантусом совсем не совпадаем. Но это вопрос эстетики, а не поиска истин.

К примеру - совершенно не верно считать, что "настоящее" христианство как оно было - это только 4 евангелия, а остальное - ереси от диавола. Как выбирали евангелия для канонизации и как отсекали иные - всем известно. 

Вот так и тут - неверно ограничивать понятие "тантра" только тибетской интерпретацией, Это как минимум антинаучно.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> *Ну  и где тута Бог?!*
> Так что шуньявада - вполне себе некий монизм.


Шуньявада - противоположность монизма. 
Шуньявада специфична для буддизма, монизм же является сущностью учения шайвов и шактов. Это принципиально разные, несовместимые воззрения.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если в учении Будды к Пробуждению приводит именно эта техника, в чистом виде (в чистом виде, т.к. одинаково работает в других религиях) - значит, суть учения Будды можно свести к этой технике. Почему же он не учил исключительно этой технике? Все остальные йогурты бесполезны, согласно предложенной Вами версии.


Ёжкин кот, Германн )))) Вы уникальны. Ну как же вы умудряетесь не читать буквы?  :Smilie: 
Я же вам намекал, кашлял в кулачок, подмигивал. А вы не обращаете внимания ни на что.

Еще раз попробуем? Слово "дзогчен" тут пробегало или нет? Оно вас к каким-то мыслям вообще побуждает или как?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Шуньявада - противоположность монизма. 
> Шуньявада специфична для буддизма, монизм же является сущностью учения шайвов и шактов. Это принципиально разные, несовместимые воззрения.


Вот поэтому тайная мантра и была тайной (пока шайтан не изобрел печатный станок!)
Чтобы те кто упорно не может и не хочет понимать суть учений - не имел бы к ним доступа во избежание.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Tong Po (18.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Уважаемый Ондрий, я задал конкретный вопрос - и сам дал на него краткий, чёткий ответ (чтобы всё было честно). Не могли бы Вы тоже кратко сказать, недвусмысленно: *что приводит к одинаковой реализации при разной философии*?

----------


## Ондрий

> Практически неотличимое вы понимаете как тождественное? Или речь о чьей-то персональной практике, в напряженном ходе которой отличий найти не удалось?


А вы, гражданин, попробуйте немного поделать какие-то утверждения самостоятельно, изучив что-нибудь.

С периода вашего последнего откидывания с УДО вы только задаете левые вопросы, выдергивая собеседников в троллинг-спарринг, ничего не утверждая самому. Прасангик? Или кандидат на досидку?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.01.2013), Вантус (19.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

_Шуньявада - противоположность монизма. 
Шуньявада специфична для буддизма, монизм же является сущностью учения шайвов и шактов. Это принципиально разные, несовместимые воззрения._


> Вот поэтому тайная мантра и была тайной (пока шайтан не изобрел печатный станок!)
> Чтобы те кто упорно не может и не хочет понимать суть учений - не имел бы к ним доступа во избежание.


“Тот, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении” - Арья Нагарджуна.

----------


## Tong Po

> Шуньявада - противоположность монизма. 
> Шуньявада специфична для буддизма, монизм же является сущностью учения шайвов и шактов. Это принципиально разные, несовместимые воззрения.



Нет, не противоположенность. Читайте определение выше. В состоянии? Или нет? Монтзм - он разный. См. выше. Или всё же читать и понимать написанное ге умеем? Или не можем в виду каких-то иных причин?

----------


## Tong Po

> _Шуньявада - противоположность монизма. 
> Шуньявада специфична для буддизма, монизм же является сущностью учения шайвов и шактов. Это принципиально разные, несовместимые воззрения._
> “Тот, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении” - Арья Нагарджуна.



Ну вот Вы её как раз и занимаете. Уж точно не я.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013), Ондрий (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет, не противоположенность. Читайте определение выше. В состоянии? Или нет? Монтзм - он разный. См. выше. Или всё же читать и понимать написанное ге умеем? Или не можем в виду каких-то иных причин?


Каким бы ни был монизм, представление о множестве Будд, не имеющих за собой один и тот же Ум или субстанцию-Атман, монизм исключает. 
Совсем другое дело шиваизм и шактизм. Там принципиален Бог, кроме которого нет больше никого и ничего, один и тот же Бог (Шива-Шакти) на всех.

----------


## Ондрий

> Уважаемый Ондрий, я задал конкретный вопрос - и сам дал на него краткий, чёткий ответ (чтобы всё было честно). Не могли бы Вы тоже кратко сказать, недвусмысленно: *что приводит к одинаковой реализации при разной философии*?


Германн, я вам уже не 1 раз на него ответил. Кроме того, вы сейчас задали совсем *другой* вопрос. Ранее он звучал так:



> Если это самодостаточная техника, которая сама по себе приводит к Пробуждению (независимо от воззрения) - почему же Будда не учил одной лишь только этой технике, без всякой религиозной философии?


Ответ №1. на *этот* вопрос:
- Будда учил множеству практик и систем сообразно способностям учеников. В том числе об окончательном затухании в нирване для шравак, равенстве сансары и нирваны(!!) и неуничтоживых потоках сознаний. Так же существует учение будд - Дзогчен, который как раз избавлен во многом от той "религиозности и философии" стоя *над* всеми остальными "видами" дхармы.

Ответ №2 на *другой* вопрос:



> что приводит к одинаковой реализации при разной философии


- Не могу уверенно сказать, что реализация одинакова при разной философии. Пример шравакаяны и махаяны недвусмысленно намекает - что разные философии дают разный результат.

----------


## Ондрий

> “Тот, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении” - Арья Нагарджуна.


Опишите - в каком месте она особая относительно учения Нагарджуны о пустоте. Я ничего не утверждал об этом - ни мыслей, ни выводов касательно модификаций понятия "шуньята". Вы приписываете мне то, чего не было.

Напротив, вы постоянно выделяете один из 16ти аспектов шуньяты, ставя его во главу угла (пустота пустоты) как некий аргумент. Т.е. выдвигаете свою особую позицию.

----------


## Tong Po

> Каким бы ни был монизм, представление о множестве Будд, не имеющих за собой один и тот же Ум или субстанцию-Атман, монизм исключает. 
> Совсем другое дело шиваизм и шактизм. Там принципиален Бог, кроме которого нет больше никого и ничего, один и тот же Бог (Шива-Шакти) на всех.


А шунья, она, видимо, тоже разная у вмех Будд, да? Или эти разные Будды имеют, видимо индивидуальный атман. Иначе почему они разные? Что в них разного? Ну и опять-таки, при чём тут шиваизм и шактизм? Кроме того каким образом шактизм с шиваизмом относится к занятию Вами конкретной и особой плзиции по отношению к шунье? 

Да и га мой ясный и конкретный вопрос о том, что именно из виджнянавадинских текстов Вам удалось прочесть Вы так и не ответили.

----------

Кайто Накамура (19.01.2013), Ондрий (18.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> - Не могу уверенно сказать, что реализация одинакова при разной философии. Пример шравакаяны и махаяны недвусмысленно намекает - что разные философии дают разный результат.


Согласен. Разная философия задаёт разное направление созерцанию, одни и те же техники работают по-разному, в итоге. Разное созерцание - разный результат. Созерцание пустоты психики выводит из сансары, созерцание пустоты всех видов опыта (сопровождаемое состраданием) приводит к полному Пробуждению. А медитация над идеей Бога (концентрация на идее всеобщей субстанции) приводит к рождению бесформенным богом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Согласен. Разная философия задаёт разное направление созерцанию, одни и те же техники работают по-разному, в итоге. Разное созерцание - разный результат. Созерцание пустоты психики выводит из сансары, созерцание пустоты всех видов опыта (сопровождаемое состраданием) приводит к полному Пробуждению. А медитация над идеей Бога (концентрация на идее всеобщей субстанции) приводит к рождению бесформенным богом.



А кто предлагает медитироватб над идеей Бога (хрисьианство не рассматриваем)?

----------

Ондрий (18.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я прошу прощения. Ребята, кто-нибудь может дать хорошую ссылку на наиболее полное собрание текстов Нагарджуны? Можно на английском, а лучше и на русском, и на английском...

----------


## Германн

> Опишите - в каком месте она особая относительно учения Нагарджуны о пустоте. Я ничего не утверждал об этом - ни мыслей, ни выводов касательно модификаций понятия "шуньята". Вы приписываете мне то, чего не было.
> 
> Напротив, вы постоянно выделяете один из 16ти аспектов шуньяты, ставя его во главу угла (пустота пустоты) как некий аргумент. Т.е. выдвигаете свою особую позицию.


Отличие шуньявады от внешних учений. 
"Особая позиция", у Нагарджуны - это превращение самой шуньяты в особую сущность, стоящую за всеми прочими, как Бог (или Дао). 
Учения о Боге есть в любой цивилизации: индийским школам вторят греческие. Учение о пустоте есть только в Буддизме (и реформированном Бон).

----------


## Ондрий

> Согласен. Разная философия задаёт разное направление созерцанию, одни и те же техники работают по-разному, в итоге. Разное созерцание - разный результат.


- ....соответственно, если созерцание одинаково, то и результат будет идентичен. Теперь, в качестве научного эксперимента пробуем посадить 2х свободных граждан солнечной Индустании (шиваита и буддиста) с заданием - мышать на растворение пран в центральном канале. Включаем секундомер, осцилограф, дозиметр, рентгеновкий аппарат и ждем.




> Созерцание пустоты психики выводит из сансары, созерцание пустоты всех видов опыта (сопровождаемое состраданием) приводит к полному Пробуждению. А медитация над идеей Бога (концентрация на идее всеобщей субстанции) приводит к рождению бесформенным богом.


Германн, вся проблема в том, что вы *отделяете* (или не понимаете) механизм "созерцания" пустоты в тантре от созерцания/введения пран в серд.чакру! Подобное вопиюще не верно!

Это в не-тантрической махаяне вам придется "созерцать" пустотность некими методами в рамках випашьяны. Поэтому все так долго - минимум одна кальпа до стадии первой бхуми.
В тантре "созерцание пустоты" выполняется вышеописаным методом.

В противном случае у вас получается, что есть 2 *разных* метода прямого постижения пустоты в рамках одной тантрической практики  - неким "созерцанием" и еще йогической практикой с пранами (непонятно в таком случае - зачем она нужна, если некое "созерцание пустотности" и так выполняется?) . Я вам давно хотел это сказать, намекал, думал вы сами догадаетесь об этой фундаментальной ошибке. Но увы.

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Lungrig (18.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Отличие шуньявады от внешних учений. 
> "Особая позиция", у Нагарджуны - это превращение самой шуньяты в особую сущность, стоящую за всеми прочими, как Бог (или Дао). 
> Учения о Боге есть в любой цивилизации: индийским школам вторят греческие. Учение о пустоте есть только в Буддизме (и реформированном Бон).


Учение о шунье есть в Кашмирском шиваизме. Учения о Боге нет в монгольском шаманизме, например.

----------

Vidyadhara (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (19.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

тему надо перенести в тибетский в силу терминологической специфики и обсуждаемой тематики

----------

Alex (18.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я пока пойду застрелюсь.

----------

Lungrig (18.01.2013), Вантус (19.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (18.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (19.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А кто предлагает медитировать над идеей Бога (христианство не рассматриваем)?


Германн.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я пока пойду застрелюсь.


Поберегите патроны для более полезных применений  :Wink:

----------


## Tong Po

> Германн.



Аааа. Ну да. Пусть медитирует. А я, пожалуй, спать пойду.

----------


## Dron

> А вы, гражданин, попробуйте немного поделать какие-то утверждения самостоятельно, изучив что-нибудь.


Мне слегка непонятна примененная вами асана "встал на дыбы". Я задал ясный вопрос о степени субъективности его оценки, при чем не вам, а Тонг По.
Но, раз вы встряли, значит, вам интересно, так или иначе. 
Хорошо, буду задавать вопросы вам.


+ кандидат на досидку разумеется.
+ после того, как я аргументированно объяснил, почему мои вопросы- не "левые", я не жду извинений от вас. Это есть вам урок великодушия, сэр.

----------


## Ондрий

А вообще Герману 5 баллов за выдержку!
Я бы давно всех ваджрами обложил за все эти эптитеты и намеки на них
 :Smilie:

----------

Lungrig (18.01.2013), Дмитрий С (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> - ....соответственно, если созерцание одинаково, то и результат будет идентичен. Теперь, в качестве научного эксперимента пробуем посадить 2х свободных граждан солнечной Индустании (шиваита и буддиста) с заданием - мышать на растворение пран в центральном канале. Включаем секундомер, осцилограф, дозиметр, рентгеновкий аппарат и ждем.


Согласен. Если созерцание одинаково, то результат будет идентичен. Но направление созерцанию задаёт именно воззрение: поэтому, если воззрения различны - будет различным созерцание - и получится разный результат. Воззрения буддиста и шиваита не просто различные, они онтологически взаимоисключающие. Поэтому, у них никак не может получиться одинаковой реализации. Буддист созерцает пустотность, шиваит же концентируется на монистической идее Бога.




> Германн, вся проблема в том, что вы *отделяете* (или не понимаете) механизм "созерцания" пустоты в тантре от созерцания/введения пран в серд.чакру! Подобное вопиюще не верно! Это в не-тантрической махаяне вам придется "созерцать" пустотность некими методами в рамках випашьяны. Поэтому все так долго - минимум одна кальпа до стадии первой бхуми. В тантре "созерцание пустоты" выполняется вышеописаным методом.


Созерцание именно пустоты: что требует правильного обращения внимания, направления ума - правильного понимания пустоты. Голая техника созерцанием пустоты не является: это только воображаемые "картинки" и телесные действия. Без правильного отношения (включая сострадание) всё это не работает. Иначе Будда учил бы только технике, а выполнение конкретного технологического алгоритма приводило бы к Пробуждению автоматически. В то время, когда одна и та же техника по-разному работает у разных людей.   




> В противном случае у вас получается, что есть 2 *разных* метода прямого постижения пустоты в рамках одной тантрической практики  - неким "созерцанием" и еще йогической практикой с пранами. Я вам давно хотел это сказать, намекал, думал вы сами догадаетесь об этой фундаментальной ошибке. Но увы.


Созерцание пустотности в Махаяне одинаковое, а вот Методы (техника + сострадательное созерцание пустотности) различные. Без созерцания пустотности Метод не работает на Пробуждение, он становится психотренингом. Созерцание же пустотности требует верного понимания, что такое пустотность: требует освоения шуньявады. Без специфически-буддийской "философии" нет Пути к Пробуждению.

Поэтому, Будда передавал не голые техники, а Учение о пустотности и сострадании, вместе с техниками.

----------

Lungrig (18.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вообще Герману 5 баллов за выдержку!


Это признак правильной практеги. )

----------

Дмитрий С (18.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Шуньявада специфична для буддизма, монизм же является сущностью учения шайвов и шактов. Это принципиально разные, несовместимые воззрения.


далеко не все шайвы и шакты последователи монизма. Большинство из них приверженцы двайта-адвайты или двайты. И как правило, чем больше в учении шиваизма, тем "двойственнее" учение, хотя это не обязательно.
А что такое шуньявада?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Я пока пойду застрелюсь.


Тенденции себя убить являются признаком психического отклонения. (с)

----------

Alex (18.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Тенденции себя убить являются признаком психического отклонения. (с)


И гения.
+ (с)

----------


## Ондрий

> Согласен. Если созерцание одинаково, то результат будет идентичен. Но направление созерцанию задаёт именно воззрение: поэтому, если воззрения различны - будет различным созерцание - и получится разный результат. Воззрения буддиста и шиваита не просто различные, они онтологически взаимоисключающие. Поэтому, у них никак не может получиться одинаковой реализации. Буддист созерцает пустотность, шиваит же концентируется на монистической идее Бога.


У вас интересные представления о процессах. Буддист созерцает пустотность в "общей" махаяне с помощью випашьяны. В тантре - методом йоги с пранами, нади и т.д. Что и отличает ее от других общих путей. Утверждать, что помимо растворения пран нужно еще что-то там дополнительно созерцать означает утверждать, что этой йоги не достаточно и что она вообще излишняя.

----------

Lungrig (18.01.2013), Tong Po (19.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> И гения.
> + (с)


ага, непризнанного.

----------


## Dron

> Тенденции себя убить являются признаком психического отклонения. (с)


ага, непризнанного.

----------


## Ондрий

> Созерцание же пустотности требует верного понимания, что такое пустотность: требует освоения шуньявады.


 :Smilie:  освоение шуньявады у вас требует освоения шуньявады. Растворение пран и есть "освоение шуньявады" в тантре! Прямым способом. Но далеко не все это могут. Обычно больше об этом треплются на форумах.




> Без специфически-буддийской "философии" нет Пути к Пробуждению.


Расскажите это Шаварипе-охотнику  из-леса, (кто такие шабары вы в курсе?) что на самом деле ему сперва нужно было отсидеть 16 лет в цанид-дацане, а уж потом с луком и стрелами натыкаться на Сараху в ближайшем лесочке.

----------

Lungrig (18.01.2013), Tong Po (19.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Германн 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				без специфически-буддийской "философии" нет Пути к Пробуждению.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Расскажите это Шаварипе-охотнику  из-леса, (кто такие шабары вы в курсе?) что на самом деле ему сперва нужно было отсидеть 16 лет в цанид-дацане, а уж потом с луком и стрелами натыкаться на Сараху в ближайшем лесочке.


Лучше расскажите Шаварипе, что наставления Сарахи не были аналогом буддийской философии.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> освоение шуньявады у вас требует освоения шуньявады.


Как говаривал великий Доген, чтобы достигнуть просветления, надо сначала достигнуть просветления  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

Кхадгапа был вором. И хотел только воровать. 
Винапа - музыкантом.
Чауранги - грабитель.
Тилопа - торговал маслом.
Тандхепа - мот, игрок в кости
Ачинта - торговал дровами.
...
ну Вирупа и Наропа вот были пандитами, что им не так сильно помогло.

----------

Tong Po (19.01.2013), Дмитрий С (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как говаривал великий Доген, чтобы достигнуть просветления, надо сначала достигнуть просветления .


Да!

----------

Дмитрий С (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Лучше расскажите Шаварипе, что наставления Сарахи не были аналогом буддийской философии.


галоперидол вам в помощь

----------

Vidyadhara (18.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> галоперидол вам в помощь


То есть, наставления Шаварипы не были аналогом буддийской философии?

----------


## Ондрий

вот повелся Модератор на женщин.
а ведь Шакьямуни предупреждал....

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013), Дубинин (18.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Участник публично шутит с тантрой. Сменил бы тогда традицию, что-ли.



> галоперидол вам в помощь


И шутит с показаниями лекарств (это лекарство?).

Но я не буду жаловаться.
Вторично участнику преподан урок великодушия.

----------


## Alex

> Большинство из них приверженцы двайта-адвайты или двайты...


Парадвайты или двайта-адвайта бибарджиты.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.01.2013), Tong Po (19.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Надеюсь, с сентиментами завершили?) Тогда по делу, если оно кому еще интересно: если, даже в рамках индо- т. буддизма признается переход воззрения в ходе практики (и, необязательно даже тантрической) от одной из знаменитых четырех фил. школ к другой, причем без использования спец. терминов, то почему же нам отрицать такую возможность в столь близкой традиции, как индуизм? Мож, они сами догоняют до шуньяты уровня МП?)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Парадвайты или двайта-адвайта бибарджиты.


 Парадвайта - это то, что сейчас называют К.Ш.? То есть, реально остались направления которые используют философию Утпаладевы, Абхинавы и их последователей? Просто я слышал, что трика, крама как и еще целый ряд древних школ к которым так или иначе отоносились вышеупомянутые сиддхи, давно исчезли как ритуальные тантрические системы.

----------


## Alex

Ага.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.01.2013), Vidyadhara (18.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Парадвайта - это то, что сейчас называют К.Ш.? То есть, реально остались направления которые используют философию Утпаладевы, Абхинавы и их последователей? Просто я слышал, что трика, крама как и еще целый ряд древних школ к которым так или иначе отоносились вышеупомянутые сиддхи, давно исчезли как ритуальные тантрические системы.


Возможно, что и нет, не исчезли. Насколько вы доверяете источникам, ну тем, от которых слышали такие вести?

----------


## Tong Po

> Парадвайта - это то, что сейчас называют К.Ш.? То есть, реально остались направления которые используют философию Утпаладевы, Абхинавы и их последователей? Просто я слышал, что трика, крама как и еще целый ряд древних школ к которым так или иначе отоносились вышеупомянутые сиддхи, давно исчезли как ритуальные тантрические системы.)



Нет, не исчезли. Ашрам Лакшамана Джу, например продолжает существовать в Кашмире.

----------

Alex (19.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У вас интересные представления о процессах. Буддист созерцает пустотность в "общей" махаяне с помощью випашьяны. В тантре - методом йоги с пранами, нади и т.д. Что и отличает ее от других общих путей. Утверждать, что помимо растворения пран нужно еще что-то там дополнительно созерцать означает утверждать, что этой йоги не достаточно и что она вообще излишняя.


Например. Можно представлять себе каналы, бинду в материальном теле, объективно существующем, как объективную реальность; можно иметь идею о том, что они, как и весь мир, эманация Бога - а можно представлять каналы с бинду несубстанциональными, хотя и проявляющимися. Техника одна, восприятие (направляемое "философией") разное. Голой техники действительно недостаточно, потому что техника не работает без правильного отношения. Например, в психотренинге осознанных сновидений используется техника из Шести йог: однако, понимание пустоты / Бодхичитта автоматически не возникает. 
Можно наработать правильное понимание шуньяты в прошлых жизнях (о чём писал Еше Дордже), можно получить персональные наставления о пустотности от Учителя, и можно обстоятельно изучить "философию" (избавившись от сомнений путём размышлений). Тогда техника сможет работать. Дополнительным является не созерцание пустотности, а конкретный Метод, углубляющий созерцание.

----------


## Dron

Хинду-вброс!
Берзин немного про Чакрасамвару, Махешвару и Ваджрапани. См. с 1ч 49 мин.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbLBwrah9Gc

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Надеюсь, с сентиментами завершили?) Тогда по делу, если оно кому еще интересно: если, даже в рамках индо- т. буддизма признается переход воззрения в ходе практики (и, необязательно даже тантрической) от одной из знаменитых четырех фил. школ к другой, причем без использования спец. терминов, то почему же нам отрицать такую возможность в столь близкой традиции, как индуизм? Мож, они сами догоняют до шуньяты уровня МП?)


Да уж, догнались.

----------


## Ондрий

Какой еще вброс? С разморозкой. А мужики то и не знали. Ну и Герман - тоже. Продолжайте фантазировать, что хинду-тантра это калька с ваджраяны, а не наоброт.

----------

Alex (19.01.2013), Tong Po (19.01.2013), Топпер- (19.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Какой еще вброс? С разморозкой. А мужики то и не знали. Ну и Герман - тоже. Продолжайте фантазировать, что хинду-тантра это калька с ваджраяны, а не наоброт.


Есть продолжать фантазировать!
))))
Дон. Я понимаю, темперамент, но вы бы сначала посмотрели, а? )))

----------


## Дмитрий С

"Четырнадцать мокрушников с собой взял Сэмэн, - горячий был народ на паровозе"  :Smilie: 

А. Розенбаум

----------


## Германн

> Какой еще вброс? С разморозкой. А мужики то и не знали. Ну и Герман - тоже. Продолжайте фантазировать, что хинду-тантра это калька с ваджраяны, а не наоброт.


Берзин ничего нового не сказал. Древних отшельников с простыми (а нередко и дурными) практиками обратили в буддизм, научив сложным техникам созерцания мандалы божества и т.д. Потом тантризм, как сложная целостная система, был воспроизведён в индуизме - с заменой воззрения и утратой правильного созерцания. До Ваджраяны такой системы, как тантризм, не существовало.

----------


## Dron

> Берзин ничего нового не сказал. Древних отшельников с простыми (а нередко и дурными) практиками обратили в буддизм, научив сложным техникам созерцания мандалы божества и т.д. Потом тантризм, как сложная целостная система, был воспроизведён в индуизме - с заменой воззрения и утратой правильного созерцания. До Ваджраяны такой системы, как тантризм, не существовало.


Ну как же. Он привел официальную версию, про то, что шиваитские шестеренки в Чакрасамваре- средство обращения, а потом, раз, такой, усмехается и говорит, что, это мол, такое оправдание.

----------


## Dron

Еще момент. На 70 й странице, вероятно, пора уже отказаться от обсуждения сферического "тантризма", ведь у разных тантр могла быть совершенно разная история возникновения, как вы полагаете?

----------


## Германн

> Ну как же. Он привел официальную версию, про то, что шиваитские шестеренки в Чакрасамваре- средство обращения, а потом, раз, такой, усмехается и говорит, что, это мол, такое оправдание.


Любой дом конструируется из кирпичей, балок, арматуры, цемента. Но разрозненные элементы - не дом. Так и с тантризмом. Отдельные внешние элементы, включённые в систему, вторичны по отношению к замыслу. Ваджраяна, как сложная система, была проповедана для созерцания пустоты, а потом тантризм был переделан индуистами под медитацию на концепции Бога. Древнейшие тантрические тексты принадлежат буддизму (божество+мандала+йога), кроме прочего.

----------


## Dron

> Любой дом конструируется из кирпичей, балок, арматуры, цемента. Но разрозненные элементы - не дом. Так и с тантризмом. Отдельные внешние элементы, включённые в систему, вторичны по отношению к замыслу.


Вот тут мозг немного закипает. Как элементы могут быть вторичны или не вторичны по отношению к замыслу? Это- репа, а это- рыба, разные ж вещи, нет?

----------


## Германн

> Вот тут мозг немного закипает. Как элементы могут быть вторичны или не вторичны по отношению к замыслу?


Как буквы вторичны по отношению к смыслу составленного Вами предложения.
Стрельба из лука - олимпийский вид спорта. Лук изобретён в палеолите. Это не значит, что олимпиада придумана в палеолите.

----------

Дмитрий С (19.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Как буквы вторичны по отношению к смыслу составленного Вами предложения.


Вот же адский ребус какой.

----------

Кузьмич (20.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> а потом тантризм был переделан индуистами под медитацию на концепции Бога


Предлагаю переделать Германна на гвозди по методу Маяковского.

----------

Alex (19.01.2013), Dron (19.01.2013), Tong Po (19.01.2013), Кузьмич (20.01.2013), Ондрий (19.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Как буквы вторичны по отношению к смыслу составленного Вами предложения.
> Стрельба из лука - олимпийский вид спорта. Лук изобретён в палеолите. Это не значит, что олимпиада придумана в палеолите.


Но нечто наподобие олимпиады, с призами там, ввиде хорошо провяленной мамонтятины, вполне могло быть, и даже наверняка было, например, в ходе обучения, так ведь?

----------


## Alex

Офигеть!!! Герман смог затроллить даже Дрона. Мне даже как-то боязно.

----------

Tong Po (19.01.2013), Вантус (20.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Кузьмич (20.01.2013), Кунсанг (20.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013), Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Телегу Дениса относительно Германа я воспринял как похвалу, кою полностью разделяю.
+ хотя, относительно замысла автора достоверных сведений у меня нет.

----------


## Dron

> Любой дом конструируется из кирпичей, балок, арматуры, цемента. Но разрозненные элементы - не дом. Так и с тантризмом. Отдельные внешние элементы, включённые в систему, вторичны по отношению к замыслу. Ваджраяна, как сложная система, была проповедана для созерцания пустоты, а потом тантризм был переделан индуистами под медитацию на концепции Бога. Древнейшие тантрические тексты принадлежат буддизму (божество+мандала+йога), кроме прочего.


Вопрос- Герман, вы признаете некий "тантризм" помимо тантр?

----------


## Ондрий

> Берзин ничего нового не сказал. Древних отшельников с простыми (а нередко и дурными) практиками обратили в буддизм, научив сложным техникам созерцания мандалы божества и т.д.


Т.е. вы не только читать, но слушать имеете препятствия? Может я вам нарисую это?  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. вы не только читать, но слушать имеете препятствия? Может я вам нарисую это?


Мандалу, которая существовала в индуизме до буддийского тантризма? 

Буддийская тантрическая мандала, исторически, зафиксирована уже в пятом веке: 
"Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи." Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм, т.1: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12.

----------


## Dron

> Мандалу, которая существовала в индуизме до буддийского тантризма? 
> 
> Буддийская тантрическая мандала, исторически, зафиксирована уже в пятом веке: 
> "Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи." Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм, т.1: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12.


О какой конкретно мандале пишет китайский исследователь Чжоу Илян?
Или, о никакой конкретно, но, о "тантрической", с гарантией?

----------


## Германн

> О какой конкретно мандале пишет китайский исследователь Чжоу Илян?
> Или, о никакой конкретно, но, о "тантрической", с гарантией?


Описывает характерную для тантры технику построения мандалы, кроме чтения дхарани. Далее, он пишет о ритуалах женского божества Маричи в 6-м веке (очищение зала), с тантрическими комментариями на данную практику 8-го века: пострение мандалы Маричи во время произнесения дхарани. В Индии, до тантры Гухьясамаджи (начало 8-го века) историки датируют Манджушри-мула-кальпу, с построением мандал. Тем самым, древность буддийского тантризма, идентифицируемого по мандалам, исторически подкреплена. А вот про индуистский тантризм такого не скажешь.

http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
"Одним из самых ранних источников, в которых говорится о тантрических текстах, является "Прамана-варттика" буддийского логика Дхармакирти (580-650). В своем комментарии к тексту он отмечает существование двух типов тантрических текстов - дакини- и бхагини-тантр, о которых он, кстати, отзывается отрицательно [см.: Hartzell, 1997, р. 184] [32] В "Прамана-варттике" (309) Дхармакирти упоминает "знатоков тантр, которые могут создавать собственные мантры". Примечательно и его утверждение о том, что практики, описывавшиеся в буддийских тантрах, были схожими с практиками из индуистских тантр, что говорит об открытости тантрических систем разных традиций друг для друга. Но есть даже более ранние свидетельства, чем у Дхармакирти. Южные шиваитские агамы (которые, как отмечалось выше, формально также можно считать тантрами) упоминаются в храмовой надписи паллавийского царя Раджасимхавармана (VI в.) [Chakravarti, 1963, p. 20]."

В 5 веке, в Китае, уже строились мандалы. Нет данных о том, что в шиваитских агамах 6 века было описано построение мандал.

----------

Dron (19.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Описывает характерную для тантры технику построения мандалы, кроме чтения дхарани. Далее, он пишет о ритуалах женского божества Маричи в 6-м веке (очищение зала), с тантрическими комментариями на данную практику 8-го века: пострение мандалы Маричи во время произнесения дхарани. В Индии, до тантры Гухьясамаджи (начало 8-го века) историки датируют Манджушри-мула-кальпу, с построением мандал. Тем самым, древность буддийского тантризма, идентифицируемого по мандалам, исторически подкреплена.


Хорошо, древность - это хорошо. Тантра Чакрасамвары древней шиваитских шестеренок, или нет?

----------


## Германн

> Хорошо, древность - это хорошо. Тантра Чакрасамвары древней шиваитских шестеренок, или нет?


Будда Шакьямуни обучал ей дакинь, как считается. Научно-исторически, самая древняя Ануттара-йога-тантра - Гухьясамаджа (рубеж 7-8 веков).

На Википедии, про Крия-тантры (список древнейших): 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhis...ajrayana_texts
Kriyā tantras. These form a large subgroup that appeared between the 2nd and 6th centuries. The Kriya tantras focus on ritual actions. Each centres around a particular Buddha or Bodhisattva, and many are based around dharanis. Examples include the Mahāmegha Sutra, the Ārya-mañjushrī-mūla-kalpa, the Subhāhu-pariprcchā Sutra, and the Aparimitāyur-jñāna-hrdaya-dhāranī.

Манджушри-мула-кальпа (с построением мандал) датируется 6 веком: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma%C3%B...%C5%ABla-kalpa
Со ссылкой на Keown, Damien (editor) with Hodge, Stephen; Jones, Charles; Tinti, Paola (2003). A Dictionary of Buddhism. Oxford, UK: Oxford University Press. ISBN 0-19-860560-9 p.172.

Точных данных о древности индуистской тантры (аналогичной по сложности Ануттара-йога-тантре) не существует. 
Источники допускают её появление даже в 10 веке:  

http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
"Индийский ученый П.Ч. Багчи предлагает оригинальную концепцию генезиса литературы тантры. Первой ступенью были тексты агам, создававшиеся, на его взгляд, в течение первых веков н.э., за ними последовали ямалы (VI-IX вв.), и уже после них сформировались тантры [Bagchi, 1953, p. 214 ff] [35]. Религия агам развивалась по двум направлениям - экзотерическому и эзотерическому; первое привело к становлению чистого шиваизма, поздние тексты которого уже не называются тантрами, а второе привело к образованию шактистского тантризма через стадию ямал [Bagchi, 1953, p. 219]. По всей вероятности, под "чистым" шиваизмом П.Ч. Багчи подразумевает школу шайва-сиддханта, расцвет которой относится к XII-XIII вв. в Тамилнаде благодаря усилиям выдающегося мыслителя Мейкандадева (или Мейкандара), автора трактата "Шиваджнянабодха".

Если есть возможность научно датировать зрелый индуистский тантризм 10 веком (на 200 лет позже Гухьясамаджи) - как можно говорить о его первенстве? 
*Исторически подкреплена древность буддийской, но никак не индуистской тантры.*

----------


## Dron

> Будда Шакьямуни обучал ей дакинь, как считается. Научно-исторически же, самая древняя Ануттара-йога-тантра - Гухьясамаджа (рубеж 7-8 веков)


Научно-исторически- очень хорошо. Чакрасамвара, если научно исторически, древней шиваитских шестеренок?

----------

Нико (19.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Научно-исторически- очень хорошо. Чакрасамвара, если научно исторически, древней шиваитских шестеренок?


Нет. Но это не имеет значения: с научно-исторический точки зрения, буддизм и праджня-парамита (основа буддийской тантры) древней шиваизма.
Если бы шиваизма не было, буддийская тантра не пострадала бы. Шиваизм для Ваджраяны не нужен. Он нужен для шиваитов.

----------


## Dron

Раз не имеет, хорошо. Как скажете.

----------


## Германн

> Раз не имеет, хорошо. Как скажете.


Буддийские шестерёнки древней шиваитских, с научной точки зрения. 
Для традиционного же буддиста, вопрос о первичности Ваджраяны, и её независимости от шиваизма, предмет религиозной веры.

----------


## Dron

> Буддийские шестерёнки древней шиваитских, с научной точки зрения.


И в случае Чакрасамвары?

----------

Нико (19.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И в случае Чакрасамвары?


Да, и в случае Чакрасамвары - то, что составляет сущность тантры, составлено исключительно из буддийского материала. 
С научной т.зр. Чакрасамвара - 8-9 век; зрелый индуистский тантризм, возможно, 10-й век; комментарий к Чакрасамваре с этой историей - 12 век.

----------


## Dron

> Да, и в случае Чакрасамвары - то, что составляет сущность тантры, составлено исключительно из буддийского материала.


А то, что не составляет сущность, составлено из шиваитского материала, это вы пытаетесь донести, верно же?

----------


## Германн

> А то, что не составляет сущность, составлено из шиваитского материала, это вы пытаетесь донести, верно же?


В Тибете, добавился местный шаманский колорит. Но Метод из него не состоит. Это аспект исторического контекста проповеди, а не сущность Дхармы.

----------


## Dron

> В Тибете, добавился местный шаманский колорит. Но Метод из него не состоит. Это аспект контекста проповеди, а не сущность Дхармы.


А в Индии в тантру Чакрасамвары добавился шиваитский колорит, верно? Который не сущность Дхармы, само собой.

----------


## Германн

> А в Индии в тантру Чакрасамвары добавился шиваитский колорит, верно? Который не сущность Дхармы, само собой.


Самой собой. Есть более свежий исторический пример, чем проявление Чакрасамвары - проявление Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го. Одев на голову кипу, он вложил записку в трещину Стены Плача - как это принято у евреев. А здесь, на БФ, есть группа "Евреи (и сочувствующие) за Будду". Для этой категории буддистов может быть вдохновением, помощью в садхане такая фотография Е.С. Далай-Ламы на домашнем алтаре. Так было и в глубокой древности.

----------


## Dron

Герман, есть в данной тантре шиваистский колорит, или его нет? Что, Ваджрадара, по вашему, все эти кости с пеплом изобрел?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, есть в данной тантре шиваистский колорит, или его нет? Что, Ваджрадара, по вашему, все эти кости с пеплом изобрел?


В данной тантре, Чакрасамвара стоит правой ногой на благодарном Шиве. Это шиваитский колорит. Кости с пеплом изобрели не шиваиты: древнеиндийские способы утилизации мёртвых тел намного старше этой религии. Образ Шивы и атрибуты древнеиндийских кладбищ взяты из культурного контекста - точно так же, как кипа Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го. В современной Ваджраяне, если углубиться, можно отыскать и иудейский колорит, поскольку в этом есть какой-то смысл для буддистов еврейского происхождения.

----------


## Dron

> В современной Ваджраяне, если углубиться, можно отыскать и иудейский колорит, поскольку в этом есть какой-то смысл для буддистов еврейского происхождения.


Не надо настолько углубляться.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Кузьмич (20.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Предлагаю переделать Германна на гвозди по методу Маяковского.


Описан сей метод был все-таки Николаем Тихоновым ( "Баллада о гвоздях" ).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В данной тантре, Чакрасамвара стоит правой ногой на благодарном Шиве. Это шиваитский колорит.


Можно попытаться вникнуть в вопрос о том, почему Чакрасамвара правой ногой попирает Шиву. ))




> точно так же, как кипа Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го.


???

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Самой собой. Есть более свежий исторический пример, чем проявление Чакрасамвары - проявление Е.С. Далай-Ламы 14-го. Одев на голову кипу, он вложил записку в трещину Стены Плача - как это принято у евреев. А здесь, на БФ, есть группа "Евреи (и сочувствующие) за Будду". Для этой категории буддистов может быть вдохновением, помощью в садхане такая фотография Е.С. Далай-Ламы на домашнем алтаре. Так было и в глубокой древности.


То, что Его Святейшество что-то надел и вложил куда-то записку -- вовсе не свидетельство "более свежего исторического примера, чем проявление Чакрасамвары". Это проявление желания Его Святейшества, чтобы все конфессии между собой дружили. Это его миссия в данном воплощении. И за этот труд, в принципе, он получил Нобелевскую премию мира. Не путайте божий дар с яичницей.

----------

Tong Po (20.01.2013), Ритл (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Можно попытаться вникнуть в вопрос о том, почему Чакрасамвара правой ногой попирает Шиву. ))


Потому что тантра Чакрасамвары противоположна шиваизму по подходу. Воззрение шиваизма должно буддистом преодолеваться, а не культивироваться.

----------

Нико (20.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что тантра Чакрасамвары противоположна шиваизму по подходу. Воззрение шиваизма должно буддистом преодолеваться, а не культивироваться.


И даже обсуждаться не должно. )

----------


## Gakusei

Я понял. Германн занимается хитрой проповедью шиваизма. Меня, например, он уже убедил. Ведь действительно, если освобождение хотя бы одного приведёт к освобождению всех, слова "ради блага всех живых существ" приобретают совсем другой, гораздо более вдохновляющий смысл. Я освобожусь и этим освобожу всех. Что может мотивировать сильнее!

Отсюда, правда, следует, что Гаутама не достиг освобождения. Хотя, с другой стороны, разве то, что его сознание постигло Дхарму, не сделало её доступной для всех? И разве теперь мы не находимся в гораздо лучшем положении, чем до этого? Будда Гаутама - это некая ступень во всеобщем освобождении. Осталось только призвать Шиву или кого там - Сагуна Брахмана, Ниргуна Брахмана - и всё!

Очень сильное учение - спасибо, Германн.

----------

Alex (20.01.2013), Tong Po (20.01.2013), Ондрий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ведь действительно, если освобождение хотя бы одного приведёт к освобождению всех, слова "ради блага всех живых существ" приобретают совсем другой, гораздо более вдохновляющий смысл. Я освобожусь и этим освобожу всех. Что может мотивировать сильнее!


Так в этом и состоит, будучи правильно понята, упая неисчерпаемого обета бодхисаттвы...

Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. *Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим,* свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума. Если сам ум чист и спокоен, то и все буддо-земли полностью чисты и спокойны. Потому в сутре сказано: „*Когда ум загрязнён, то и все чувствующие существа грязны. Когда ум чист, то и все чувствующие существа чисты.* Желающему достигнуть буддо-земель надлежит очистить свой ум. Очищением своего ума достигается чистота буддо-земель. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний сами собой свершаются [все практики]”.

----------

Марина В (21.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013), Ритл (20.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Отсюда, правда, следует, что Гаутама не достиг освобождения. Хотя, с другой стороны, разве то, что его сознание постигло Дхарму, не сделало её доступной для всех?


Если нет Пробуждённого, не указан и Путь к Пробуждению. Если никто ещё не очистил препятствия и омрачения, никто точно не знает, как это сделать. 
Нет Будды - нет проверенной Дхармы. Никто достоверно порядок вещей не постиг, и не у кого было научиться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

"Один из слушателей спросил, можно ли одновременно быть последователем Иисуса и Будды. О. Лоренс отметил, что Библия говорит о том, что мы должны принимать совет от любого мудреца, из чего следует, что мы должны принимать истину независимо от того, где мы находим её. Он также процитировал Его Святейшество, который как-то сказал, что можно быть некоторое время одновременно буддистом и христианином, но в конечном итоге вы почувствуете, что что-то из этого привлекает вас больше. Его Святейшество полностью согласился с о. Лоренсом."

http://savetibet.ru/2013/01/18/dalai-lama-news.html

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я понял. Германн занимается хитрой проповедью шиваизма. Меня, например, он уже убедил. Ведь действительно, если освобождение хотя бы одного приведёт к освобождению всех,


Типа да, а потом, внезапно, сработает обратка, и неведение хотя бы одного приведет к сансаре всех поголовно.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я понял. Германн занимается хитрой проповедью шиваизма. Меня, например, он уже убедил. Ведь действительно, если освобождение хотя бы одного приведёт к освобождению всех, слова "ради блага всех живых существ" приобретают совсем другой, гораздо более вдохновляющий смысл. Я освобожусь и этим освобожу всех. Что может мотивировать сильнее!
> 
> Отсюда, правда, следует, что Гаутама не достиг освобождения. Хотя, с другой стороны, разве то, что его сознание постигло Дхарму, не сделало её доступной для всех? И разве теперь мы не находимся в гораздо лучшем положении, чем до этого? Будда Гаутама - это некая ступень во всеобщем освобождении. Осталось только призвать Шиву или кого там - Сагуна Брахмана, Ниргуна Брахмана - и всё!
> 
> Очень сильное учение - спасибо, Германн.


Про Ганешу ещё забыли. А шивалингамы -- ваще сильная вещь. )

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Если нет Пробуждённого, не указан и Путь к Пробуждению. Если никто ещё не очистил препятствия и омрачения, никто точно не знает, как это сделать. 
> Нет Будды - нет проверенной Дхармы. Никто достоверно порядок вещей не постиг, и не у кого было научиться.


Всё когда-то бывает первый раз. Иначе Пробуждение вообще было бы невозможным.

----------


## Gakusei

> Типа да, а потом, внезапно, сработает обратка, и неведение хотя бы одного приведет к сансаре всех поголовно.


Так ведь не будет уже никаких "поголовно", а будет наконец одно единое Сознание.

----------


## Dron

> Так ведь не будет уже никаких "поголовно", а будет наконец одно единое Сознание.


Которое, как бы, уже есть?

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Которое, как бы, уже есть?


Да! Да! Есть!

----------


## Ондрий

Какое еще Единое Сознание????! До этого только буддисты могут додуматься, усиленно размышляя над "индуизмом" по википедии))) 
Граждане, помните - влезая на дуб, делаете это не свой страх и риск! С него иногда можно рухнуть.

и, тем более, не надо тут путать ничего с нео-кришнаизмом прабхупадовского разлива.

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Какое еще Единое Сознание????! Граждане, помните - влезая на дуб, делаете это не свой страх и риск! С него иногда можно рухнуть.


Лучше сказать "Святой Дух"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dron

> Какое еще Единое Сознание????! Граждане, помните - влезая на дуб, делаете это не свой страх и риск! С него иногда можно рухнуть.


Которому Гакусей открыл свою душу в результате, как следует из его духовной автобиографии, проповеди Германа.

----------


## Ондрий

> Лучше сказать "Святой Дух" .


Тут скорее Шайтан поработал.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тут скорее Шайтан поработал.


Ну да, влез на дуб, с дуба рухнул и погрузился в Единое сознание. Как-то так. )

----------


## Dron

> Ну да, влез на дуб, с дуба рухнул и погрузился в Единое сознание. Как-то так. )


Да не погружался он. Шайтан лазал по дубу внутри Единого сознания.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Дрон, дружище, а не могли бы поработать генератором случайных чисел где-нибудь в другой ветке? У тхеравадинов, например.

----------

Tong Po (20.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (20.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2013), Дубинин (20.01.2013), Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, дружище, а не могли бы поработать генератором случайных чисел где-нибудь в другой ветке? У тхеравадинов, например.


У меня нет туда доступа.
+ не могли бы попросить его организовать?

----------


## Gakusei

> Которое, как бы, уже есть?


Да, только оно ещё не вполне осознало себя. Это ж чисто Гегель  :Smilie:  Слава Германну!

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня нет туда доступа.
> + не могли бы попросить его организовать?


Я попрошу.

----------


## Gakusei

> Какое еще Единое Сознание????! До этого только буддисты могут додуматься, усиленно размышляя над "индуизмом" по википедии))) 
> Граждане, помните - влезая на дуб, делаете это не свой страх и риск! С него иногда можно рухнуть.
> 
> и, тем более, не надо тут путать ничего с нео-кришнаизмом прабхупадовского разлива.


Вы ничего не понимаете! Германн проповедует (негативным образом) истинный шиваизм! Это ж новая ступень в развёртывании Мирового Духа! Покайтесь и обратитесь!

----------


## Нико

> Вы ничего не понимаете! Германн проповедует (негативным образом) истинный шиваизм! Это ж новая ступень в развёртывании Мирового Духа! Покайтесь и обратитесь!


Я вот не совсем понимаю Германна. Он вроде против "внешних доктрин", но доколе можно муссировать тут эту тему?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я вот не совсем понимаю Германна. Он вроде против "внешних доктрин", но доколе можно муссировать тут эту тему?


До тех пор, пока не станет понятно, что нужно быть и против внутренних доктрин тоже  :Smilie: . Доктрины ваще сильно закрепощают мышление  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Я попрошу.


Спасибо, а то меня могут неправильно понять.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какое еще Единое Сознание????!


Дхармадхату, кстати, иногда именно так и интерпретируют. На основе, скажем, таких вот цитат:

Например, луна отражается в воде, заполняющей маленький сосуд но при этом она не покидает своего места и не опускается в маленький сосуд, полный воды; но проявляется в виде отражения, поскольку есть все необходимые для этого причины и условия. Также никто после смерти не выходит из этого [мира] и не рождается в другом; но [каждое существо] проявляется [там] в качестве плода кармы, ибо присутствуют все необходимые причины и условия.
«Сутрa рисового ростка»

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013), Ондрий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Спасибо, а то меня могут неправильно понять.


Это неизбежно.

----------


## Нико

> До тех пор, пока не станет понятно, что нужно быть и против внутренних доктрин тоже . Доктрины ваще сильно закрепощают мышление


 Вы под этим учение Будды подразумеваете?

----------


## Нико

> Дхармадхату, кстати, иногда именно так и интерпретируют. На основе, скажем, таких вот цитат:
> 
> Например, луна отражается в воде, заполняющей маленький сосуд но при этом она не покидает своего места и не опускается в маленький сосуд, полный воды; но проявляется в виде отражения, поскольку есть все необходимые для этого причины и условия. Также никто после смерти не выходит из этого [мира] и не рождается в другом; но [каждое существо] проявляется [там] в качестве плода кармы, ибо присутствуют все необходимые причины и условия.
> «Сутрa рисового ростка»


Хос, а ты веришь в то, что после просветления все индивидуальные сознания сливаются в единый винегрет?

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дхармадхату, кстати, иногда именно так и интерпретируют. На основе, скажем, таких вот цитат:
> 
> Например, луна отражается в воде, заполняющей маленький сосуд но при этом она не покидает своего места и не опускается в маленький сосуд, полный воды; но проявляется в виде отражения, поскольку есть все необходимые для этого причины и условия. Также никто после смерти не выходит из этого [мира] и не рождается в другом; но [каждое существо] проявляется [там] в качестве плода кармы, ибо присутствуют все необходимые причины и условия.
> «Сутрa рисового ростка»


По-моему это довольно глубокое высказывание, которое можно, конечно, интерпретировать с позиций "Единого Сознания", но зачем плодить сознания без необходимости?

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хос, а ты веришь в то, что после просветления все индивидуальные сознания сливаются в единый винегрет?


Согласно Бхагават-гите, кто хочет, тот сливается в безличном Брахмане, а кто не хочет, тот служит Кришне индивидуально  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А нафиг Кришна?

----------


## Нико

> Согласно Бхагават-гите, кто хочет, тот сливается в безличном Брахмане, а кто не хочет, тот служит Кришне индивидуально


Ну вот, давайте Бхагаватгиту ещё обсудим. И служение Кришне, которое, кстати, тоже имеет отношение к выдуманному тантрическому сексу. ))) Я про буддизм спросила. Хотите слиться с Брахманом или Кришной в экстазе, -- ваше право, господа.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А нафиг Кришна?


Ну дык речь же о внешних учениях. Внешнее конкретного божества ниче не придумаешь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Ну дык речь же о внешних учениях. Внешнее конкретного божества ниче не придумаешь .


Ну дык мы все-таки на БФ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, а ты веришь в то, что после просветления все индивидуальные сознания сливаются в единый винегрет?


Знаешь, я вообще ни во что не верю. А вот аутентичные интерпретации меня очень интересуют. Поэтому я был крайне поражен, когда услышал на учении от одного почтенного кхенпо, что при вступлении в ригпа индивидуальный поток ума растворяются как капля в великом океане. (Переводил Бем миртуев в тот раз.)
Так что смотря как это понимать, но словесное выражение может быть очень похожим на индуистское.

----------

Tong Po (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Ондрий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну дык мы все-таки на БФ.


Ну вот и выскажите отношение к этому внешнему учению  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Знаешь, я вообще ни во что не верю.


Даже в черта назло всем?  :Smilie: 

Хорошую религию придумали индусы,
Будто мы, отдав концы, не умираем насовсем.

В. Высоцкий

----------

Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Дхармадхату, кстати, иногда именно так и интерпретируют. На основе, скажем, таких вот цитат:
> 
> Например, луна отражается в воде, заполняющей маленький сосуд но при этом она не покидает своего места и не опускается в маленький сосуд, полный воды; но проявляется в виде отражения, поскольку есть все необходимые для этого причины и условия. Также никто после смерти не выходит из этого [мира] и не рождается в другом; но [каждое существо] проявляется [там] в качестве плода кармы, ибо присутствуют все необходимые причины и условия.
> «Сутрa рисового ростка»


Да, бывает. Но я думаю, тут речь идет как и с парашивой - о некоей единой *основе* сознания (==бытия-вообще-всего), а не о смешении/слиянии отдельных потоков в Один поток. Дхармадхату тут вполне совпадает по практически всем признакам с парашивой или брахманом (дело вкуса).

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013), Tong Po (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А нафиг Кришна?


А взносы??

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Знаешь, я вообще ни во что не верю. А вот аутентичные интерпретации меня очень интересуют. Поэтому я был крайне поражен, когда услышал на учении от одного почтенного кхенпо, что при вступлении в ригпа индивидуальный поток ума растворяются как капля в великом океане. (Переводил Бем миртуев в тот раз.)
> Так что смотря как это понимать, но словесное выражение может быть очень похожим на индуистское.


Это могло быть сказано образно. Далай-лама вот вполне конкретно говорит, что поток индивидуального сознания сохраняется после просветления. Если почтенный кхенпо в это не верит -- его право. Я бы не хотела слиться в некое единое сознание. Не из-за эгоизма, а просто потому, что это слишком напоминает пракрити.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Знаешь, я вообще ни во что не верю. А вот аутентичные интерпретации меня очень интересуют. Поэтому я был крайне поражен, когда услышал на учении от одного почтенного кхенпо, что при вступлении в ригпа индивидуальный поток ума растворяются как капля в великом океане. (Переводил Бем миртуев в тот раз.)
> Так что смотря как это понимать, но словесное выражение может быть очень похожим на индуистское.


Да, разумеется, смотря как понимать.
Если, для индуистов Будда- аватар Вишну, то буддизм для них - частный случай индуизма, просто понимать его надо правильно. Буддисты просто чуток не догоняют, неверно понимают буддизм.

Вообще, давайте уже начинать правильно понимать послания инопланетян, зашифрованные в пирамидах.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и выскажите отношение к этому внешнему учению .


К какому из? У меня тут каменный шива-лингам стоит на полочке. Подарили. Больше вряд ли сказать что-то могу. (

----------


## Dron

Нико, ты когда статую Чакрасамвары в инд. храме видела, как поняла, что это он, а не форма Шивы?

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, ты когда статую Чакрасамвары в инд. храме видела, как поняла, что это он, а не форма Шивы?


Хмм..... Чакрасамвару трудно спутать с формой Шивы.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это могло быть сказано образно. Далай-лама вот вполне конкретно говорит, что поток индивидуального сознания сохраняется после просветления. Если почтенный кхенпо в это не верит -- его право. Я бы не хотела слиться в некое единое сознание. Не из-за эгоизма, а просто потому, что это слишком напоминает пракрити.


Как только мы начинаем привязываться к словам, начинается полная неразбериха и межконфессиональные драки. Будда дал хороший рецепт, который мы только что обсуждали в другой теме: "Нигде в себе не иметь пристанища".  :Smilie: 

Аджан Чаа говорил: "Не будьте бодхисаттвой, не будьте архатом. Иначе вы будете страдать". Вполне себе дзенское высказывание.

Применительно к нашей теме можно было бы сказать: "Не сохраняйте индивидуальность, не теряйте индивидуальность. Иначе вы будете страдать."  :Frown:

----------


## Dron

> Хмм..... Чакрасамвару трудно спутать с формой Шивы.


А если вспомнить историю про проявления Чакрасамвары в точно такой же форме, как Шива, в 24 местах в Индии?

----------


## Нико

> А если вспомнить историю про проявления Чакрасамвары в точно такой же форме, как Шива, в 24 местах в Индии?


А где есть эта история? Я ориентируюсь на ту форму Чакрасамвары, которая имеется в тибетском буддизме. Даже Ваджрайогини изображается всегда традиционно, в одной и той же позе. Как-то я увидела в одном магазине танку Ваджрайогини в другой позе, анфас типа. Обворожительная была танка. Может, это была Ваджраварахи в одном из её аспектов. Сфоткала, спросила Ринпоче, но он сказал, что если медитировать, то только на один традиционный аспект. С тех пор подобными вопросами не задаюсь.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Будда дал хороший рецепт, который мы только что обсуждали в другой теме: "Нигде в себе не иметь пристанища".


Наоборот. Говорил, что надо только в себе и иметь его. )))) Хос знает точную цитату.

----------


## Dron

> А где есть эта история? Я ориентируюсь на ту форму Чакрасамвары, которая имеется в тибетском буддизме. Даже Ваджрайогини изображается всегда традиционно, в одной и той же позе. Как-то я увидела в одном магазине танку Ваджрайогини в другой позе, анфас типа. Обворожительная была танка. Может, это была Ваджраварахи в одном из её аспектов. Сфоткала, спросила Ринпоче, но он сказал, что если медитировать, то только на один традиционный аспект. С тех пор подобными вопросами не задаюсь.


Эта история есть тут. См. с 1ч 49 мин.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbLBwrah9Gc

----------


## Нико

> Эта история есть тут. См. с 1ч 49 мин.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbLBwrah9Gc


У меня, к сожалению, сейчас трафик позакончился. Только писАть могу, но видео все зависают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, бывает. Но я думаю, тут речь идет как и с парашивой - о некоей единой *основе* сознания (==бытия-вообще-всего), а не о смешении/слиянии отдельных потоков в Один поток. Дхармадхату тут вполне совпадает по практически всем признакам с парашивой или брахманом (дело вкуса).


Я тоже так думаю, что сходство тут обманчиво.
К тому же в приведенном отрывке из Сутры ростка не говорится о (возможном) растворении сознания, там совсем иной образ по смыслу: отражение, подобие.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Суть такова - эти места - общие для поклонения и у буддистов и у индуистов, просто индуисты считают, что поклоняются Шиве, а буддисты так не считают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще, давайте уже начинать правильно понимать послания инопланетян, зашифрованные в пирамидах.


Например, такие:
http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=577#p13419

----------


## Нико

> Суть такова - эти места - общие для поклонения и у буддистов и у индуистов, просто индуисты считают, что поклоняются Шиве, а буддисты так не считают.


Так оно и есть. Погугли храм в Кангре. Я когда туда прихожу, у меня на уме только Чакрасамвара. Индуисты туда приходят поклониться богине -- забыла её имя. Как-то раз сидела с чётками, читая мантру, чётки были в левой руке. Ко мне подходили суровые индусские бабушки и говорили, что неверно, я должна держать четки в правой руке. Я тогда просто скрыла руку под шалью. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Это могло быть сказано образно.


Почему, как только находится нечто щекотливое, это сразу объявляется "да это они так, это образно  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Например, такие:
> http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=577#p13419





> Вегетарианцы питались в основном различными грибами


Автор, судя по всему продолжает эту славную традицию)

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Почему, как только находится нечто щекотливое, это сразу объявляется "да это они так, это образно


Потому как об этих вещах часто говорится не буквально, а с помощью всяких аналогий там, примеров с отражением луны в воде, облаков в небе и пр.

----------


## Германн

Если индуизм и буддизм приводят к одинаковой реализации, что не признаётся буддистами, есть основания принять воззрение буддизма. Если буддисты в этом ошибаются, то конечная реализация всё равно окажется одинаковой. Но если буддисты в этом правы, выбор индуизма приведёт к конечной неудаче.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому как об этих вещах часто говорится не буквально, а с помощью всяких аналогий там, примеров с отражением луны в воде, облаков в небе и пр.


И? Аналогии призваны указать на суть. А вот тут уже желание/возможность за аналогиями видеть разную суть. Зависит от образности мышления)

----------


## Нико

> Автор, судя по всему продолжает эту славную традицию)


Давайте про нагов аккуратно. Они не барсуки в спячке, они не дремлют. )

----------


## Tong Po

> Если индуизм и буддизм приводят к одинаковой реализации, что не признаётся буддистами, есть основания принять воззрение буддизма. Если буддисты в этом ошибаются, то конечная реализация всё равно окажется одинаковой. Но если буддисты в этом правы, выбор индуизма приведёт к конечной неудаче.


Вы чего хотите-то?

----------

Alex (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И? Аналогии призваны указать на суть. А вот тут уже желание/возможность за аналогиями видеть разную суть. Зависит от образности мышления)


От способностей и уровня интеллекта.

----------


## Dron

> Так оно и есть. Погугли храм в Кангре. Я когда туда прихожу, у меня на уме только Чакрасамвара. Индуисты туда приходят поклониться богине -- забыла её имя. Как-то раз сидела с чётками, читая мантру, чётки были в левой руке. Ко мне подходили суровые индусские бабушки и говорили, что неверно, я должна держать четки в правой руке. Я тогда просто скрыла руку под шалью. ))))


Вот глобальный теологический вопрос- может ли буддийский тантрист обоснованно считать ВСЕ изображения Шивы изображениями Чакрасамвары?) Вроде, нет контраргументов?

----------


## Dron

> Давайте про нагов аккуратно. Они не барсуки в спячке, они не дремлют. )


Мы про автора, про автора. Нагов мы ценим, по понятным причинам)

----------

Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Почему, как только находится нечто щекотливое, это сразу объявляется "да это они так, это образно


Это не очень щекотливо,это просто толкование вне традиции.
+если не образно, то придется идти искать такой океан, а ум свой превратить в каплю, натурально.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот глобальный теологический вопрос- может ли буддийский тантрист обоснованно считать ВСЕ изображения Шивы изображениями Чакрасамвары?) Вроде, нет контраргументов?


Что-то я не замечаю буддийских тантристов, держащих у себя на алтарях изображения Шивы. Или читающих индуистские мантры.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Что-то я не замечаю буддийских тантристов, держащих у себя на алтарях изображения Шивы. Или читающих индуистские мантры.


А такие есть, причем что-то недавно про ринпоче какого-то было.
И даже неважно, есть они или нет, вопрос в кошерности такого действия, в свете ситуации с Чакрасамварой.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> От способностей и уровня интеллекта.


Во многой мудрости много печали(С). Особенно если честно покопать в тантризме. 
Но всегда ж приятно видеть только белое и пуфыстое  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> А такие есть, причем что-то недавно про ринпоче какого-то было.
> И даже неважно, есть они или нет, вопрос в кошерности такого действия, в свете ситуации с Чакрасамварой.


Да можно хоть фото барсука поставить на алтарь и считать его Чакрасамварой. ))))))

----------


## Нико

> Во многой мудрости много печали(С). Особенно если честно покопать в тантризме. 
> Но всегда ж приятно видеть только белое и пуфыстое


То, что тантризм не белый и не пушистый, и ёжику ясно. Если уж тема про животных зашла.

----------


## Ондрий

> То, что тантризм не белый и не пушистый, и ёжику ясно. Если уж тема про животных зашла.


Ежу, это хорошо. А вот с Германом как быть?  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Во многой мудрости много печали(С). Особенно если честно покопать в тантризме. 
> Но всегда ж приятно видеть только белое и пуфыстое


Да, Нико, прекращай лакировать действительность. "Изумрудная скрижаль" Гермеса - это подшивка "Пионерской правды" за 1713 г до н.э.
Что, тебе не пушисто и не бело?) Тогда это точно истина!

----------

Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да можно хоть фото барсука поставить на алтарь и считать его Чакрасамварой. ))))))


Я специально написал - "обоснованно считать".  Ты ж в зоопарк не пойдешь мантру Чакрасамвары читать?

----------


## Нико

> Ежу, это хорошо. А вот с Германом как быть?


Это риторический вопрос?

----------


## Нико

> Я специально написал - "обоснованно считать".  Ты ж в зоопарк не пойдешь мантру Чакрасамвары читать?


Кто ж меня знает. У меня и так тут вокруг дома целый зоопарк из макак и собак. Можно представлять их эманациями божеств даже. ))))

----------


## Dron

> Кто ж меня знает. У меня и так тут вокруг дома целый зоопарк из макак и собак. Можно представлять их эманациями божеств даже. ))))


Основания?

----------


## Нико

> Основания?


Чистое видение?

----------


## Dron

> Чистое видение?


Ты им обладаешь?

----------


## Нико

> Ты им обладаешь?


Нет, но когда ты идёшь по узкой тропинке от дома через лес, и на ней сидит примерно 10 обезьян и злобно скалят зубы, приходится пытаться представить что-то подобное. )))))

----------


## Германн

> Знаешь, я вообще ни во что не верю. А вот аутентичные интерпретации меня очень интересуют. Поэтому я был крайне поражен, когда услышал на учении от одного почтенного кхенпо, что при вступлении в ригпа индивидуальный поток ума растворяются как капля в великом океане. (Переводил Бем миртуев в тот раз.) Так что смотря как это понимать, но словесное выражение может быть очень похожим на индуистское.


Кто этот Лама?




> Да, бывает. Но я думаю, тут речь идет как и с парашивой - о некоей единой *основе* сознания (==бытия-вообще-всего), а не о смешении/слиянии отдельных потоков в Один поток. Дхармадхату тут вполне совпадает по практически всем признакам с парашивой или брахманом (дело вкуса).


Если отвлечься от религиозной позиции, и рассмотреть вопрос философски, разница буддизма с индуизмом будет в том, что в буддизме есть и иная трактовка. А в индуизме всё однозначно: есть Бог (остальное детали). Если индуисты не признают адекватность не-теистической трактовки,  становится очевидным отличие их воззрения от буддийского. Разные религии, разные результаты пути. Если же индуисты признают, что буддисты могут достигать нирваны и с таким воззрением, есть смысл предпочесть буддизм.

Если индуизм и буддизм приводят к одинаковой реализации, что не признаётся буддистами, есть основания принять воззрение буддизма. Если буддисты в этом ошибаются, то конечная реализация всё равно окажется одинаковой. Но если буддисты в этом правы, выбор индуизма приведёт к конечной неудаче.

----------


## Dron

> Кто этот Лама?


Там скорей всего, речь шла про сем, концептуальный ум,который раств. в ригпа. Ничего нового там нет, дзогчен.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это риторический вопрос?


Если под "Германом" подразумевать некую общность имеющую представления о тантре не больше, чем рассказано ламами на вангах и каментах для белых - то нет. Но необходимость подобной "просветительской" деятельности сомнительна по многим причинам.

Хотя уже видимо назрела тема "Основные ошибочные воззрения тантриков о Тантре"

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Нет, но когда ты идёшь по узкой тропинке от дома через лес, и на ней сидит примерно 10 обезьян и злобно скалят зубы, приходится пытаться представить что-то подобное. )))))


То есть, нет у тебя оснований для манипуляций с фотками барсуков.

----------


## Нико

> То есть, нет у тебя оснований для манипуляций с фотками барсуков.


Нет, только с живыми обезьянами есть основания дружественно сосуществовать. При этом не думая о том, что они -- Хануманы. Боже упаси!

----------


## Нико

> Хотя уже видимо назрела тема "Основные ошибочные воззрения тантриков о Тантре"


Интересно. Будем и дальше продвигать индуизм, или всё же дадим людям возможность следовать тому, что им рассказали во время вангов и комментариев к ним?

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если под "Германом" подразумевать некую общность имеющую представления о тантре не больше, чем рассказано ламами на вангах и каментах для белых - то нет. Но необходимость подобной "просветительской" деятельности сомнительна по многим причинам. Хотя уже видимо назрела тема "Основные ошибочные воззрения тантриков о Тантре"





> речь идет как и с парашивой - о некоей единой *основе* сознания (==бытия-вообще-всего), а не о смешении/слиянии отдельных потоков в Один поток. Дхармадхату тут вполне совпадает по практически всем признакам с парашивой или брахманом (дело вкуса).


Если всё есть Бог (если есть всеобщая, одна на всех, основа, в которой всё проявляется) - Бог омрачён и страдает. Больше некому.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дхармадхату тут вполне совпадает по практически всем признакам с парашивой или брахманом (дело вкуса).


Да, дело вкуса. Я, например, не люблю индийскую еду, мне всё только тукпу подавай.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто этот Лама?


Какая разница? почтенный лама, native Tibetan, с хорошим образованием, тулку.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если всё есть Бог (если есть всеобщая, одна на всех, основа, в которой всё проявляется) - Бог омрачён и страдает. Больше некому.


Сто процентов! Одна проблема - такого Бога нет ни у кого. Но в википедии об этом не много написано.

----------

Alex (20.01.2013), Tong Po (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, дело вкуса. Я, например, не люблю индийскую еду, мне всё только тукпу подавай.


а мне сациви по сердцу. Так давайте же теперь о любви!

----------

Германн (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а мне сациви по сердцу. Так давайте же теперь о любви!


Давайте уж лучше о любви. )

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Сто процентов! Одна проблема - такого Бога нет ни у кого. Но в википедии об этом не много написано.


Ну да. Будда только об этом не знал, когда осуждал взгляды типа "Я есть космос, я есть все". Видимо, тогда еще совсем ничего не было написано про это. В википедии.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Какая разница? почтенный лама, native Tibetan, с хорошим образованием, тулку.


Для себя спросил (чтоб не учиться у него). Не для холивара. Буду признателен, если сбросите личкой.




> Сто процентов! Одна проблема - такого Бога нет ни у кого.


Конечно есть. А то, что неудобные логические следствия монизма игнорируются индуистами, вполне естественно для психологии религии.

Но лучше поговорить о любви. Мне встречалось такое объяснение сострадания, сорадования в монизме (из беседы с шиваитом): как правая рука союзник левой, так и люди, будучи проявлениями Единого, естественным образом заботятся друг о друге. Для меня, это странная идея, но о вкусах не спорят. Если человек старается быть добрым, это хорошо в любом случае.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно есть. А то, что неудобные логические следствия монизма игнорируются индуистами, вполне естественно для психологии религии.


Поясните свою мысль?

----------


## Dron

> Для себя спросил (чтоб не учиться у него).


Вы серьезно?

----------


## Германн

> Поясните свою мысль?


Если есть всеобщая, одна и та же на всех, единая Основа - именно к ней и относится омрачение. Мимо неё омрачение не пройдёт, по причине всеобщности. Поэтому, монизм приводит к логической неизбежности омрачённости Бога. Самые последовательные шиваиты (кашмирские) это прямо признали, объявив самоомрачение игрой Шивы. Такая "игра" есть впадение Бога в сансару. Кроме него самого, больше некому омрачаться, страдать.

В буддизме Основа одинаковая, но не одна и та же. Так, как в кашмирском шиваизме описывается состояние играющего Бога, описывается сансара, духкха. И это описание неприменимо к Нирманакае (в отличие от Шакти). Омрачение не затрагивает Будду Шакьямуни.

----------


## Нико

> Если есть всеобщая, одна и та же на всех, единая Основа - именно к ней и относится омрачение. Мимо неё омрачение не пройдёт, по причине всеобщности. Поэтому, монизм приводит к логической неизбежности омрачённости Бога. Самые последовательные шиваиты (кашмирские) это прямо признали, объявив самоомрачение игрой Шивы. Такая "игра" есть впадение Бога в сансару. Кроме него самого, больше некому омрачаться, страдать.


Вы про Бога и сансару не говорите. В христианстве нет никакой сансары.

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы про Бога и сансару не говорите. В христианстве нет никакой сансары.


Зато, если плохо себя ведешь, там есть some сера  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

Далай-лама иногда шутит. "Когда меня христиане спрашивают про пустоту, я отвечаю: Это не ваше дело. Только наше, буддийское". )

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Зато, если плохо себя ведешь, там есть сера


То есть град? Или буддийский монастырь с одноимённым названием?

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы серьезно?


Ну конечно. Эпоха упадка: есть множество ложных Гуру. Но это не значит, что у ложных Гуру обязательно неправильные ученики. Такой вопрос решается исключительно для себя самого, персонально - без споров о Ламах. Критерии проверки Учителя общеизвестны. Этот тулку критериям буддийского Учителя не соответствует: неверно понимает пустоту (если Лама действительно имел в виду монизм).

----------


## Dron

> Ну конечно. Эпоха упадка: есть множество ложных Гуру.


Или переводчиков. Или Сергей не дослышал. Или вы его не так поняли.
Будете ли проводить расследование, прежде чем так серьезно заклеимить?)

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013), Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> (если перевод был корректен, и Лама действительно имел в виду монизм).


Вот именно, что два "если" уже есть.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> То есть град? Или буддийский монастырь с одноимённым названием?


Нет. В буддизме есть самсара, а в христианстве (в аду) есть сам сера (немного серы на англ.)

----------


## Vidyadhara

ну вот вам не из википедии, а от адепта так сказать:
http://vmg.pp.ua/books/Гуманитарное/.../o_kdharme.htm

----------


## Германн

> Или переводчиков. Или Сергей не дослышал. Или вы его не так поняли.
> Будете ли проводить расследование, прежде чем так серьезно заклеимить?)


Зачем клеймить. Просто в данном случае у меня есть достаточные основания, чтоб заподозрить неладное, и на ретрит к такому тулку не ходить.
Попросил сбросить информацию личкой, а не сюда.




> Вот именно, что два "если" уже есть.


Конечно, Лам здесь обсуждать не нужно. Это лишь стандартная проверка с моей стороны, и только для себя. Гуру необходимо проверять.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем клеймить. Просто в данном случае у меня есть достаточные основания, чтоб заподозрить неладное


Согласен



> , и на ретрит к такому тулку не ходить


.
А почему не принять решение не слушать такого переводчика, или внести Хоса в игнор, или просто не переспросить еще раз Хоса?)
Почему лама то у вас крайний?)

----------

Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> ну вот вам не из википедии, а от адепта так сказать:
> http://vmg.pp.ua/books/Гуманитарное/.../o_kdharme.htm


Бог подставляется, в системе, на место пустоты (внешние всегда так делают). В результате, омрачённость человека распространяется на Будду Шакьямуни, так как оба имеют один и тот же корень, проявляющий из себя омрачение. Либо оба теряют реальность (нет ни человека, ни Будды) - точно так же, как в материализме. Есть безжизненная, бессознательная субстанция, без чего-то другого (обычно Бог объясняется так). Если же вводится некое знание у Бога, то омрачённость захватывает его, распространясь на все проявления Бога: больше некому быть омрачённым. Если всё есть Бог, и существует неведение, оно тоже относится к Богу.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Бог подставляется, в системе, на место пустоты (внешние всегда так делают).


Воздержусь от оценок, я так, для справки привел.

----------


## Нико

> Бог подставляется, в системе, на место пустоты (внешние всегда так делают). В результате, омрачённость человека распространяется на Будду Шакьямуни, так как оба имеют один и тот же корень, проявляющий из себя омрачение. Либо оба теряют реальность (нет ни человека, ни Будды) - точно так же, как в материализме. Есть безжизненная, бессознательная субстанция, без чего-то другого (обычно Бог объясняется так). Если же вводится некое знание у Бога, то омрачённость захватывает его, распространясь на все проявления Бога: больше некому быть омрачённым. Если всё есть Бог, и существует неведение, оно тоже относится к Богу.


Чесслово, Германн, Ваши воззрения иногда очень трудно понять.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну конечно. Эпоха упадка: есть множество ложных Гуру.


Собственно, это было учение по тексту ma bsgom sangs rgyas (Состояние Будды без медитации) Дуджома Лингпы.
Сейчас посмотрел коренной текст и обнаружил, что лама ничего не выдумал (а кто бы сомневался))):

Знание этой базовой природы как есть (ngang tshul yin lugs shes pa), является воззрением (lta ba).  
Обретя мастерство в этом высшем и вневременном изначальном основании - пробуждаясь к этому и открываясь этому во всей его непосредственности - это медитация (bsgom pa), свободная от любых объектов соотнесения (dmigs gtad). *Это подобно капле воды, смешивающейся с океаном и становящейся океаном не изменяя его*, или же пространству внутри кувшина, которое смешивается с пространством вовне, свободно распространяясь через все пространство, не изменяя его. 

Так что все претензии - к самому Дуджому Лингпе ))))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.01.2013), Tong Po (21.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем клеймить. Просто в данном случае у меня есть достаточные основания, чтоб заподозрить неладное, и на ретрит к такому тулку не ходить.


По одной фразе, еще непонятно как переведённой, Вы уже заподозрили неладное?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Чесслово, Германн, Ваши воззрения иногда очень трудно понять.


Если всё есть Бог - он или омрачён, или мёртв. 
Бога нет: вместо него шуньята.

----------


## Нико

> Собственно, это было учение по тексту ma bsgom sangs rgyas (Состояние Будды без медитации) Дуджома Лингпы.
> Сейчас посмотрел коренной текст и обнаружил, что лама ничего не выдумал (а кто бы сомневался))):
> 
> Знание этой базовой природы как есть (ngang tshul yin lugs shes pa), является воззрением (lta ba).  
> Обретя мастерство в этом высшем и вневременном изначальном основании - пробуждаясь к этому и открываясь этому во всей его непосредственности - это медитация (bsgom pa), свободная от любых объектов соотнесения (dmigs gtad). *Это подобно капле воды, смешивающейся с океаном и становящейся океаном не изменяя его*, или же пространству внутри кувшина, которое смешивается с пространством вовне, свободно распространяясь через все пространство, не изменяя его. 
> 
> Так что все претензии - к самому Дуджому Лингпе ))))


Вполне себе дзогчен. Без претензий.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Собственно, это было учение по тексту ma bsgom sangs rgyas (Состояние Будды без медитации) Дуджома Лингпы.
> Сейчас посмотрел коренной текст и обнаружил, что лама ничего не выдумал (а кто бы сомневался))):
> 
> Знание этой базовой природы как есть (ngang tshul yin lugs shes pa), является воззрением (lta ba).  
> Обретя мастерство в этом высшем и вневременном изначальном основании - пробуждаясь к этому и открываясь этому во всей его непосредственности - это медитация (bsgom pa), свободная от любых объектов соотнесения (dmigs gtad). *Это подобно капле воды, смешивающейся с океаном и становящейся океаном не изменяя его*, или же пространству внутри кувшина, которое смешивается с пространством вовне, свободно распространяясь через все пространство, не изменяя его. 
> 
> Так что все претензии - к самому Дуджому Лингпе ))))


То, что Дхармакая беспрепятственно пронизывает всё, охватывает всех, подобно океану - не делает Дхармакаю одной-единственной вещью на всех, объективно сущей, как единичный океан для морских рыб. Не является универсальной единичной сущностью, стоящей за всем остальным, и шуньята.

----------

Lungrig (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если всё есть Бог - он или омрачён, или мёртв. 
> Бога нет: вместо него шуньята.


Навеяло. 

-- "Бога нет!!"
- "А сыр есть?" - грустно спросил учитель. (Ильф)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что Дхармакая беспрепятственно пронизывает всё, подобно океану - не делает Дхармакаю одной-единственнй вещью на всех, объективно сущей, как существовал бы единичный океан.


Так что тут по-вашему капля? и что - океан?

----------


## Dron

> Собственно, это было учение по тексту ma bsgom sangs rgyas (Состояние Будды без медитации) Дуджома Лингпы.
> Сейчас посмотрел коренной текст и обнаружил, что лама ничего не выдумал (а кто бы сомневался))):
> 
> Знание этой базовой природы как есть (ngang tshul yin lugs shes pa), является воззрением (lta ba).  
> Обретя мастерство в этом высшем и вневременном изначальном основании - пробуждаясь к этому и открываясь этому во всей его непосредственности - это медитация (bsgom pa), свободная от любых объектов соотнесения (dmigs gtad). *Это подобно капле воды, смешивающейся с океаном и становящейся океаном не изменяя его*, или же пространству внутри кувшина, которое смешивается с пространством вовне, свободно распространяясь через все пространство, не изменяя его. 
> 
> Так что все претензии - к самому Дуджому Лингпе ))))


Какие тут возможны претензии? На материале водной аналогии показывается, что природа Будды, которая в Нингма есть ясность и пустота ума (или что-то в этом роде, если не так, прошу поправить), не меняется, независимо от того, омрачена или нет та или иная сантана.

----------


## Нико

> Не является универсальной единичной сущностью, стоящей за всем остальным, и шуньята.


Я не поняла опять же. То Вы шуньяту богом назначаете, то, по-Вашему, она не стоит за всем остальным. ))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

Коллеги, главное ведь - не сами термины (ниббана, природа Будды, Дхармакая, шуньята, Бог, Святой Дух, Брахман и т. д.), а то, в каких отношениях друг с другом они выступают, образуя теорию. Ведь буддизм не принимает единого Бога не потому, что это слово - Бог, а потому, что те отношения, в которых слово "Бог" в различных религиях участвует, не удовлетворяют "экспериментальной проверке", не ведут к избавлению от страданий. Думаю, с этой позиции и нужно оценивать внешние учения (ИМХО).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Коллеги, главное ведь - не сами термины (ниббана, природа Будды, Дхармакая, шуньята, Бог, Святой Дух, Брахман и т. д.), а то, в каких отношениях друг с другом они выступают, образуя теорию. Ведь буддизм не принимает единого Бога не потому, что это слово - Бог, а потому, что те отношения, в которых слово "Бог" в различных религиях участвует, не удовлетворяют "экспериментальной проверке", не ведут к избавлению от страданий. Думаю, с этой позиции и нужно оценивать внешние учения (ИМХО).


А может, ну их, эти внешние учения? Миллионам они помогают, и ладно. Зачем так уж сравнивать их? Изначальная подоплёка их сильно разная.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

> Знание этой базовой природы как есть (ngang tshul yin lugs shes pa), является воззрением (lta ba).  
> Обретя мастерство в этом высшем и вневременном изначальном основании - пробуждаясь к этому и открываясь этому во всей его непосредственности - это медитация (bsgom pa), свободная от любых объектов соотнесения (dmigs gtad). *Это подобно капле воды, смешивающейся с океаном и становящейся океаном не изменяя его*, или же пространству внутри кувшина, которое смешивается с пространством вовне, свободно распространяясь через все пространство, не изменяя его.





> Так что тут по-вашему капля? и что - океан?


Я думаю, имеется ввиду, что как в океане нельзя указать на подлинное существование капли, так же и индивидуальное сознание подлинно не существует - т.е. в себе не содержит подлинного объекта соотнесения. Как в вышеприведенном примере с отражением луны в воде - проявляется вследствии кармы, но подлинно не рождается и подлинно не уходит.

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А может, ну их, эти внешние учения? Миллионам они помогают, и ладно. Зачем так уж сравнивать их? Изначальная подоплёка их сильно разная.


Ну, мы ж не святее Будды  :Smilie: . Даже Будда иногда говорил о более правильных и менее правильных учениях...

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так что тут по-вашему капля? и что - океан?


Капля - ригпа пути (ясный свет "сын"). Океан - ригпа основы (ясный свет "мать").

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, имеется ввиду, что как в океане нельзя указать на подлинное существование капли, так же и индивидуальное сознание подлинно не существует - т.е. в себе не содержит подлинного объекта соотнесения. Как в вышеприведенном примере с отражением луны в воде - проявляется вследствии кармы, но подлинно не рождается и подлинно не уходит.


Тут ключевой момент слово подлинно. Вы родились как-то, и Вы уйдете. Если подлинно равнозначно самосущему, то нет. Если оно равнозначно относительной реальности, постигаемой достоверным сознанием, то да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Капля - ригпа пути (ясный свет "сын"). Океан - ригпа основы (ясный свет "мать").


Ну так все-таки индивидуальный поток ума (ум ясного света) растворяется в пространстве дхармакаи, так ведь получается.

----------


## Нико

> Ну так все-таки индивидуальный поток ума (ум ясного света) растворяется в пространстве дхармакаи, так ведь получается.


Ну растворился, допустим. А "я" всё равно продолжается. Номинальное "я".

----------


## Lungrig

> Тут ключевой момент слово подлинно. Вы родились как-то, и Вы уйдете. Если подлинно равнозначно самосущему, то нет. Если оно равнозначно относительной реальности, постигаемой достоверным сознанием, то да.


подлинно - в смысле на стороне объекта, безотносительно познающего ума

----------


## Германн

> Ну так все-таки индивидуальный поток ума (ум ясного света) растворяется в пространстве дхармакаи, так ведь получается.


Дхармакая не единичная, не одна и та же на всех. 
Кадаг это шуньята. Бога или всеобщей материи - нет.

----------


## Нико

> подлинно - в смысле на стороне объекта, безотносительно познающего ума


Такого нет.

----------


## Нико

> Дхармакая не единичная, не одна и та же на всех. 
> Кадаг это шуньята. Бога или всеобщей материи - нет.


Кадак -- это чистота тонкого сознания, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Германн

> Кадак -- это чистота тонкого сознания, насколько я знаю.


Чистота = пустота.

----------


## Dron

> Если всё есть Бог - он или омрачён, или мёртв.


Нагнетем немного готики - а что если и то, и то?

----------

Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Чистота = пустота.


НЕ всегда. Хотя я не сильна в дзогчене.

----------


## Германн

> Нагнетем немного готики - а что если и то, и то?


Нет Пути.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая *не единичная*, не одна и та же на всех. 
> Кадаг это шуньята. Бога или всеобщей материи - нет.


Это понятно. Непонятна только ваша реакция: Кто этот Лама? да не буду у него учиться и т.д.

Ну Дуджом Лингпа этот лама, и дальше что?

Мне это напоминает истории, которые ННР рассказывает о своих детских годах в шедре, как он своим учителям зачитывал шлоки из Сарахи и говорил, что сам написал. А когда они разносили сказанное в пух и прах, сообщал, что это Сараха ))))

----------

Pema Sonam (20.01.2013), Tong Po (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013), Ондрий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет Пути.


Для кого нет пути? Для христиан есть, потому что они не считают Бога омрачённым или мёртвым.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну растворился, допустим. А "я" всё равно продолжается. Номинальное "я".


В такой интерпретации - не продолжается. Это равносильно тому, что после вашего пробуждения ото сна снившиеся вам люди будут будут продолжать существовать. Номинально или еще как. А если они продолжат это делать на яву, то у вас будет большая проблема и +1 клиент к доктору. Вам оно надо?  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это понятно. Непонятна только ваша реакция: Кто этот Лама? да не буду у него учиться и т.д.
> Ну Дуджом Лингпа этот лама, и дальше что?


Он этого не говорил.




> Для кого нет пути? Для христиан есть, потому что они не считают Бога омрачённым или мёртвым.


В христианстве не всегда присутствует монизм. Там другие проблемы.

Если говорить о вере в Бога, христианство - имхо - предпочтительней индуизма; ближе к сущности Дхармы. Христиане развивают сострадание. Новый Завет, на мой взгляд, предпочтительнее Калика-пураны, Нила-тантры и Кумари-тантры. Так же, христинство ближе европейцам в плане языка, культуры. Всё, что можно найти в философии индуизма, находит свой эквивалент в греческой философии - и, соответственно, в христианской теологии. Но кроме философии, в христианстве есть развитое, масштабное учение о сострадании.

----------


## Нико

> В такой интерпретации - не продолжается. Это равносильно тому, что после вашего пробуждения ото сна снившиеся вам люди будут будут продолжать существовать. Номинально или еще как. А если они продолжат это делать на яву, то у вас будет большая проблема и +1 клиент к доктору. Вам оно надо?


Проблема в том, что происходит после слияния материнского и сыновнего ясного света. Индивидуальный поток сознания не прекращается ведь. Это йогическое постижение высокого уровня. А не попадание индивидуальности в некий океан, имхо.

----------


## Lungrig

> Такого нет.


Об этом и речь. Подлинно не существует.

----------


## Нико

> Он этого не говорил.
> 
> В христианстве не всегда присутствует монизм. Там другие проблемы.


Их проблемы пусть при них остаются. А насчёт "он этого не говорил", Вам точно известно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он этого не говорил. Там другое.


Чего "этого"?
В моем сообщении, которое вызвало у вас такую реакцию, было написано буквально следующее:
при вступлении в ригпа индивидуальный поток ума растворяются как капля в великом океане
Я что-то перепутал? у Дуджома Лингпы сказано что-то иное?
к кому ваши претензии в неправоверности?

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> НЕ всегда. Хотя я не сильна в дзогчене.


Лонгченпа считает, что всегда. Хотя ты и не сильна в Дзогчене.

----------

Германн (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Лонгченпа считает, что всегда. Хотя ты и не сильна в Дзогчене.


Да уж, куда мне дзогчен. Ламрим бы освоить. ))))

----------


## Dron

> Да уж, куда мне дзогчен. Ламрим бы освоить. ))))


Нико, я не в курсе, куда тебе Дзогчен. Я про тексты. Тексты можно читать и без освоения Ламрима.
+про Шиву и Чакрасамвару тема в силе, Герман, вас тоже интересно было бы послушать.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я не в курсе, куда тебе Дзогчен. Я про тексты. Тексты можно читать и без освоения Ламрима.


Тогда ты, начитанный, объяснишь мне понятие "кадак"?

----------


## Dron

> Тогда ты, начитанный, объяснишь мне понятие "кадак"?


1) шарф
2) пустота с т.з. второго, или третьего, или их комбинации (у разных авторов по разному) Поворота Колеса.
Лонгченпа считает, что - Второй Поворот.

----------


## Германн

> Я что-то перепутал? у Дуджома Лингпы сказано что-то иное?


Сказано иное. И в другом контексте.

----------


## Нико

> 1) шарф
> 2) пустота с т.з. второго, или третьего, или их комбинации (у разных авторов по разному) Поворота Колеса.
> Лонгченпа считает, что - Второй Поворот.


Про шарф поняла. А вот неужели Лонгченпа придерживался второго поворота вместо третьего?

----------


## Ондрий

> Проблема в том, что происходит после *слияния* материнского и сыновнего ясного света.


Мы этого не знаем. Выписывание терминов не делает их понятными. Вот в чем принципиальная разница между сыновьим и материнским?



> Индивидуальный поток сознания не прекращается ведь. Это йогическое постижение высокого уровня. А не попадание индивидуальности в некий океан, имхо.


И вы путаете основу бытия и отдельные умы. А это не верно. Никакой Германом придуманный "индуизм" не считает, что есть некий бог-осознающий-и-*творящий*. Такой Б-г только в авраамических религиях. Ни Брахма ни Шива не рассматриваются как "творцы" вселенной - они и есть сама вселенная. Но рассматривание их как неких персон, которые одурев от скуки в своей Вечности развлекаются на такой странный манер, как испускание "вредящих эманаций" и т.д. Это сказки для индийского трудового народа.

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Про шарф поняла. А вот неужели Лонгченпа придерживался второго поворота вместо третьего?


Кошмар, не правда-ли?

----------


## Германн

> Мы этого не знаем. Выписывание терминов не делает их понятными. Вот в чем принципиальная разница между сыновьим и материнским?
> И вы путаете основу бытия и отдельные умы. А это не верно. Никакой Германом придуманный "индуизм" не считает, что есть некий бог-осознающий-и-творящий. Такой Б-г только в авраамических религиях. Ни Брахма ни Шива не рассматриваются как "творцы" вселенной - они и есть сама вселенная. Но рассматривание их как неких персон которые одурев от скуки в своей вечности развлекаются на такой странный манер, как "вредящие эманации" и т.д. Это сказки для индийского трудового народа.


Всё есть Бог: он "есть сама вселенная". 
Соответственно, всё, что можно найти во вселенной - относится непосредственно к Богу. Помимо Бога, некому быть омрачённым и страдающим.

----------


## Нико

> Мы этого не знаем. Выписывание терминов не делает их понятными. Вот в чем принципиальная разница между сыновьим и материнским?


Сыновний -- субъективный ум. Материнский -- познание ясного света как основы. 



> Ни Брахма ни Шива не рассматриваются как "творцы" вселенной - они и есть сама вселенная.


Прям они и есть "сама вселенная". ))))

----------


## Ондрий

выпишем пары:
- атман есть брахман (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
- у всех есть природа будды (т.е. истинная природа сознания)

Термины хоть и разные - смысл идентичен. А вот пути актуализации этого могут отличаться радикально. Так же как радикально отличаются пути тхеравады и махаяны с тантрой. Так же как и дзогчен от тантры.

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сказано иное. И в другом контексте.


То есть вы не поняли, что сказано, и сразу бросились критиковать, так?

----------


## Нико

> Кошмар, не правда-ли?


Цитату в студию. Мне про шарф как-то понятнее. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Сыновний -- субъективный ум. Материнский -- познание ясного света как основы.


Какой субьективный ум? Откуда ему взяться, если проявление ясного света возможно только после растворения всех грубых сознаний, т.е. никакого субъекта уже нет.  :Wink: 




> Прям они и есть "сама вселенная". ))))


Да точно вам говорю! Вот те крест + !!

----------


## Германн

> выпишем пары:
> - атман есть брахман (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
> - у всех есть природа будды (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
> 
> Термины хоть и разные - смысл идентичен. А вот пути актуализации этого могут отличаться радикально. Так же как радикально отличаются пути тхеравады и махаяны с тантрой. Так же как и дзогчен от тантры.


Природа Будды (в отличие от Брахмана) не одна и та же сущность на всех. 
Природа Будды пуста, а Брахман (в отличие от пустоты) - всеобщая субстанция.




> То есть вы не поняли, что сказано, и сразу бросились критиковать, так?


Вы привели два совершенно разных высказывания: одно Ваше (приписанное Ламе), другое в старом тексте. 
Лам не критиковал: есть тибетцы, у которых я принципиально не учусь, но нигде нет ни слова персональной критики.

----------


## Нико

> выпишем пары:
> - атман есть брахман (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
> - у всех есть природа будды (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
> 
> Термины хоть и разные - смысл идентичен. А вот пути актуализации этого могут отличаться радикально. Так же как радикально отличаются пути тхеравады и махаяны с тантрой. Так же как и дзогчен от тантры.


О как! Атман-брахман у нас стал истинной природой сознания. А Вы не боитесь случайно, что при таком постижении вас съест пракрити, которая Вас изначально породила?

----------


## Нико

> Природа Будды (в отличие от Брахмана) не одна и та же сущность на всех. 
> Природа Будды пуста, а Брахман - это всеобщая субстанция.


Это Вы сами придумали, или где-то прочитали?

----------


## Dron

> Сыновний -- субъективный ум. Материнский -- познание ясного света как основы.


Материнский - пустота тончайшего ума, которая есть, независимо от того, знает ее кто-то или нет. Сыновний- знание пустоты тончайшего ума этим самым умом.

----------

Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> О как! Атман-брахман у нас стал истинной природой сознания.


 У вас? Я просто привел пример из "вражеской" системы. Вы можете за словами рассмотреть смысл одинаковости самих соответствий?



> А Вы не боитесь случайно, что при таком постижении вас съест пракрити, которая Вас изначально породила?


нет, потому что не смешиваю разные философские системы в одном компоте  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Какой субьективный ум? Откуда ему взяться, если проявление ясного света возможно только после растворения всех грубых сознаний, т.е. никакого субъекта уже нет.


Есть же. На этом Высшая вся тантра и построена. 



> Да точно вам говорю! Вот те крест + !!


Аминь. Завтра же пойду в хинду темпл и поклонюсь в знак благодарности.

----------


## Дмитрий С

:Cry: Сейчас Вас, Ондрий, начнут рвать на куски  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О как! Атман-брахман у нас стал истинной природой сознания.


Ну пусть маха-атман, ежели тебе Атман-брахман не по нраву ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть же. На этом Высшая вся тантра и построена.


Вот как? Вся тантра? А вы смогли бы выписать мне - какие элементы(=сознания!) субъекта остаются при таком растворении, что позволит его вообще определить как субъекта отличного от дяди пупкина соседа?



> Аминь. Завтра же пойду в хинду темпл и поклонюсь в знак благодарности.


Могут наверное и не пустить если это настоящий, а не туристический темпл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какой субьективный ум?


Да не субъективный!
ин-ди-ви-дуальн-ый! скока раз павтарять!

----------


## Ондрий

> Сейчас Вас, Ондрий, начнут рвать на куски .


Gott mit uns!!

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Сергей Хос (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Как я понимаю, основные претензии в буддизме предъявляются формуле "Ты есть То". Мол, что это за "То"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Цитату в студию. Мне про шарф как-то понятнее. )


Цитаты есть в книге "Ум Будды". Пока они не предоставлены, логично будет подозревать меня во лжи)

----------


## Нико

> У вас? Я просто привел пример из "вражеской" системы. Вы можете за словами рассмотреть смысл одинаковости самих соответствий?
> нет, потому что не смешиваю разные философские системы в одном компоте


А у меня почему-то другое впечатление сложилось. В каждой шутке есть доля шутки.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да не субъективный!
> ин-ди-ви-дуальн-ый! скока раз павтарять!


Про субъективный не я сказал. Не ко мне вопрос.
Но можно спросить - в чем его индивидуальность заключается? Ну просто перечислите - как и чем это определить? Посредством чего?

----------


## Нико

> Цитаты есть в книге "Ум Будды". Пока они не предоставлены, логично будет подозревать меня во лжи)


Не, пока не подозреваю. Но это тот редкий случай, когда мене хочется цитатки.

----------


## Ондрий

> А у меня почему-то другое впечатление сложилось. В каждой шутке есть доля шутки.


Давайте разложим обратно, что сложилось неверно.
Эти пары показывали *отношения* между, а не то, что вы подумали. (кстати что?)

Есть некая базовая природа бытия, сознания и т.д. не важно.
У германовских "индуистов" это будет куча разных терминов с несколько разными св-вами. Но общее у них будет одно - они *базовые* природы.
Добавив туда буддийское определение - мы ничего не нарушим в логике построения таких пар. 
И там и там утверждается *конечная идентичность* сознания и природы бытия.
Вот и все. Подставте в эти пары другие термины, рипа и т.д - эти утверждения будут *истины* в рамках своих систем. И подобны по форме с т.з. противопоставления понятий (А)сознание (Б)природа. ВСЕ!

А вот в чем конкретно различаются св-ва этих пар и состоит отличие философских систем.

----------


## Нико

> Про субъективный не я сказал. Не ко мне вопрос.
> Но можно спросить - в чем его индивидуальность заключается? Ну просто перечислите - как и чем это определить? Посредством чего?


Например, посредством собственного опыта. Если бы не было у Вас индивидуальности, Вы бы постоянно вторгались в потоки ума других существ, а они -- в Ваш.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про субъективный не я сказал. Не ко мне вопрос.
> Но можно спросить - в чем его индивидуальность заключается? Ну просто перечислите - как и чем это определить? Посредством чего?


Индивидуальность в том, что он *просто иной*, чем другие, но при этом отличие невозможно установить через признаки, потому что в данном случае речь идет об абсолютном объекте, а он собственных признаков лишен.
Это соответствует категории svarupa (тиб. rang gi ngo bo), на русский обычно переводится как "сущность" или "собственная сущность".
Так вот, *разные индивидуальные потоки ума* имеют *разную сущность* именно в этом смысле.
А поскольку признаков нет (тончее, они не устанавливаются через собственные признаки), то они ka dag - чисты от признаков, или пусты.

----------


## Ондрий

> Например, посредством собственного опыта. Если бы не было у Вас индивидуальности, Вы бы постоянно вторгались в потоки ума других существ, а они -- в Ваш.


кругалями и далеко ходить не буду, а выполню-ка я лишний процесс растворения джнянасаттв ))))) - оно всяко лишним не бывает )))

----------


## Германн

Всё пусто: Парашивы нет.

----------


## Dron

> выпишем пары:
> - атман есть брахман (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
> - у всех есть природа будды (т.е. истинная природа сознания)
> 
> Термины хоть и разные - смысл идентичен. А вот пути актуализации этого могут отличаться радикально. Так же как радикально отличаются пути тхеравады и махаяны с тантрой. Так же как и дзогчен от тантры.


Выпишем пары:
Атман- постоянен, не пуст от самобытия, ему присуще блаженство.
Природа Будды - (индо тибетская версия 1) - ясность и познание
постоянна, пуста от самобытия, про блаженство или его отсутствие речи нет
нет пары
Индо тибетская версия 2
Природа Будды- пустота ума
постоянна, пуста, про блаженство или его отсутствие речи нет.
нет пары.
Вопрос- может, все таки, лучше пирамиды и послания от инопланетян?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Например, посредством собственного опыта. Если бы не было у Вас индивидуальности, Вы бы постоянно вторгались в потоки ума других существ, а они -- в Ваш.


Ну дык так и происходит! Вот сейчас он вторгся в Ваш поток  :Wink: .

----------


## Ондрий

> Индивидуальность в том, что он иной, чем другие, но при этом отличие невозможно установить через признаки, потому что в данном случае речь идет об абсолютном объекте, а он собственных признаков лишен.


Т.е. невозможно на основании признаков различить индивидуальные потоки? Тогда как можно говорить об индивидуальности потоков? Равно как и о тождественности. Тут просто нет ответа. Нет способа.



> Это соответствует категории svarupa (тиб. rang gi ngo bo), на русский обычно переводится как "сущность".
> Так вот, *разные индивидуальные потоки ума* имеют *разную сущность* именно в этом смысле.
> А поскольку признаков нет, то они ka dag - чисты от признаков, или пусты.


Т.е. сущность без признаков? Верно понимаю?

----------

Дмитрий С (20.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Эти пары показывали *отношения* между, а не то, что вы подумали. (кстати что?)


Мне подумалось, что здесь давно уже идёт некоторый холивар со смешением буддийских и индуистских понятий. Вот и всё, собственно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне подумалось, что здесь давно уже идёт некоторый холивар со смешением буддийских и индуистских понятий. Вот и всё, собственно.


Холивар у тех кто холиварит. Понятия надо исследовать, а не смешивать и смотреть - где совпадения, где различия. И почему.

----------


## Dron

> Не, пока не подозреваю. Но это тот редкий случай, когда мене хочется цитатки.


Тут Хос на линии, он переводил ЕСДЛ про Дзогчен, спроси его.

----------


## Нико

> Всё пусто: Парашивы нет.


Я уже где-то это слышала. Много раз. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. невозможно на основании признаков различить индивидуальные потоки? Тогда как можно говорить об индивидуальности потоков? Равно как и о тождественности. Тут просто нет ответа. Нет способа.


Способ есть, но владеет им только будда. Я же говорю, что это абс. объект.
Подсказка: падающие волоски и т.д.




> Т.е. сущность без признаков? Верно понимаю?


угу

----------


## Нико

> Тут Хос на линии, он переводил ЕСДЛ про Дзогчен, спроси его.


Захочет -- сам выскажется.

----------


## Нико

> Ну дык так и происходит! Вот сейчас он вторгся в Ваш поток .


Кто?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кто?


Поток Ондрия, а заодно и мой  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Поток Ондрия, а заодно и мой .


Ну я же не читаю ваши мысли. Только избранные слова.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот неужели Лонгченпа придерживался второго поворота вместо третьего?


Для Лонгченпы, конечно же, Третий поворот - это Дхарма окончательного смысла.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013), Ондрий (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну я же не читаю ваши мысли. Только избранные слова.


Ну, вообще-то буддизм не возражает против сиддх. И мы сейчас так или иначе влияем на умы друг друга. Разве нет?

----------


## Dron

> Давайте разложим обратно, что сложилось неверно.
> Эти пары показывали *отношения* между, а не то, что вы подумали. (кстати что?)
> 
> Есть некая базовая природа бытия, сознания и т.д. не важно.
> У германовских "индуистов" это будет куча разных терминов с несколько разными св-вами. Но общее у них будет одно - они *базовые* природы.
> Добавив туда буддийское определение - мы ничего не нарушим в логике построения таких пар. 
> И там и там утверждается *конечная идентичность* сознания и природы бытия.
> Вот и все. Подставте в эти пары другие термины, рипа и т.д - эти утверждения будут *истины* в рамках своих систем. И подобны по форме с т.з. противопоставления понятий (А)сознание (Б)природа. ВСЕ!
> 
> А вот в чем конкретно различаются св-ва этих пар и состоит отличие философских систем.


Ништяк, ништяк. Участник в 5 предложениях расписал следующее: религии Индостана предлагают различать сущность и явление, и полагают непременным условием овобождения познание первой.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, вообще-то буддизм не возражает против сиддх. И мы сейчас так или иначе влияем на умы друг друга. Разве нет?


Но это совершенно не означает, что у нас одна индивидуальность.

----------


## Ондрий

> Способ есть, но владеет им только будда. Я же говорю, что это абс. объект.


Т.е. способ один - вера. Принято.



> Подсказка: падающие волоски и т.д.


Про волоски уже тут было. Эпично.



> Т.е. сущность без признаков? Верно понимаю?
> 			
> 		
> 
> угу


Прекрасно. А в чем разница тогда, если брахман/парашива определяется через точно такие же термины как невозможность определить его признаки и т.д?

подсказка - о ригпа и растворении вовсе не я тут писал, ссылаясь на тибетского ламу ))

----------


## Dron

> Для Лонгченпы, конечно же, Третий поворот - это Дхарма окончательного смысла.


Вопрос был по "кадаг". К "кадаг" относится второй поворот, а к лундруб- третий, или уже нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Но это совершенно не означает, что у нас одна индивидуальность.


А я этого и не утверждал. Но моя индивидуальность "вторгается" в Вашу и наоборот. А на каком-то уровне вообще нельзя говорить об индивидуальных существах (Алмазная Сутра).

----------


## Ондрий

> Но это совершенно не означает, что у нас одна индивидуальность.


Опять "одна"? Нет не означает. Просто я пытаюсь уже какую страницу вам сказать, что эти "слияния" означают конечные отождествления ума с его *истинной природой*. Распознании ее. Замените термины атман и брахман на ригпа и дхармадхату и будет всем бесконечная махасукха))))

----------


## Нико

> А я этого и не утверждал. Но моя индивидуальность "вторгается" в Вашу и наоборот. А на каком-то уровне вообще нельзя говорить об индивидуальных существах (Алмазная Сутра).


Никому не позволю вторгнуться в мою индивидуальность. )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Никому не позволю вторгнуться в мою индивидуальность. )))


А гуру? Каждый день все приличные тантрики делают это (С) Да еще и молятся чтобы быстрее получилось.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Никому не позволю вторгнуться в мою индивидуальность. )))


Вообще-то, вопрос "абсолютной индивидуальности" довольно серьезный. Мы с коллегами из Тхеравады много об этом спорили. Пришли к тому, что в нее надо верить (они пришли, а я, к сожалению или к счастью, нет :Frown: ) А все потому, что Алмазную Сутру считают сплошными "упаями", а не весьма конкретными указаниями, рассекающими ваджрой заблуждения логического ума...

----------


## Нико

> Опять "одна"? Нет не означает. Просто я пытаюсь уже какую страницу вам сказать, что эти "слияния" означают конечные отождествления ума с его *истинной природой*. Распознании ее. Замените термины атман и брахман на ригпа и дхармадхату и будет всем бесконечная махасукха))))


Никогда не заменю. Потому как принципиально разные понятия. Если Вам охота их отождествлять, Ваше право, конечно. Но это не есть правильное буддийское воззрение. Атман - противоположность ригпе. Брахман -- не дхармадхату. ЧТо-то уже скучно стало повторять одно и то же.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вообще-то, вопрос "абсолютной индивидуальности" довольно серьезный. Мы с коллегами из Тхеравады много об этом спорили. Пришли к тому, что в нее надо верить (они пришли, а я, к сожалению или к счастью, нет)


В 5 скандх тоже придется верить. Иначе все ломается.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, вопрос "абсолютной индивидуальности" довольно серьезный. Мы с коллегами из Тхеравады много об этом спорили. Пришли к тому, что в нее надо верить (они пришли, а я, к сожалению или к счастью, нет)


Интересно, как тхеравадины к этому пришли, если не верят в существование Будды после нирваны.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Никогда не заменю. Потому как принципиально разные понятия. Если Вам охота их отождествлять, Ваше право, конечно. Но это не есть правильное буддийское воззрение. Атман - противоположность ригпе. Брахман -- не дхармадхату. ЧТо-то уже скучно стало повторять одно и то же.


Именно что повторяете. А хотелось бы чтобы вы подумали. Тот атман с которым упорно борются в методичках - никогда не существовал в самом страшном сне Ишвары. Но если вам стало скучно со мной - я удалюсь. Вот Дрон вас развлечет )

----------


## Нико

> А гуру? Каждый день все приличные тантрики делают это (С) Да еще и молятся чтобы быстрее получилось.


Это совершенно другое дело. Если бы у меня была одна индивидуальность с моим Гуру, я была бы просто счастлива, потому как обладала бы его всеми реализациями. Но это не так. (

----------


## Dron

> Вообще-то, вопрос "абсолютной индивидуальности" довольно серьезный.


Легко допускаю, что это так. Осталось только объяснить, в чем отличие абсолютной индивидуальности (и откуда взялся этот термин, если на семидесяти страницах ровным счетом никто его не упоминал, кроме вас) от просто- индивидуальности.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это совершенно другое дело. Если бы у меня была одна индивидуальность с моим Гуру, я была бы просто счастлива, потому как обладала бы его всеми реализациями. Но это не так. (


Ну конечно, это "другое дело". Это - святое!

----------


## Нико

> Именно что повторяете. А хотелось бы чтобы вы подумали. Тот атман с которым упорно борются в методичках - никогда не существовал в самом страшном сне Ишвары. Но если вам стало скучно со мной - я удалюсь. Вот Дрон вас развлечет )


Т.е. Ишвара не верил в атман?

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. Ишвара не верил в атман?


Вам же скучно со мной стало - зачем еще спрашивать? )))

/me предствил Ишвару который во что-то верит или нет... и молится еще наверное..

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Интересно, как тхеравадины к этому пришли, если не верят в существование Будды после нирваны.


Уже в который раз приходится защищать Тхераваду от Махаяны и Махаяну от Тхеравады. С одной стороны, почему-то считают, что Палийский Канон говорит о несуществовании Татхагаты после париниббаны. Это совершенно не так. С другой стороны, почему-то по десять раз на дню слышно, что якобы Махаяна за вечное блаженство после паринирваны. А все из-за привязанности к словам...

----------


## Dron

> Тот атман с которым упорно борются в методичках - никогда не существовал в самом страшном сне Ишвары.


А во сне Нагарджуны?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Легко допускаю, что это так. Осталось только объяснить, в чем отличие абсолютной индивидуальности (и откуда взялся этот термин, если на семидесяти страницах ровным счетом никто его не упоминал, кроме вас) от просто- индивидуальности.


Я сказал "абсолютная", потому что в "относительную" я как раз очень даже верю  :Smilie: .  А вот в непересекающиеся потоки сознания, да еще и сохраняющиеся после париниббаны, ну никак не получается поверить  :Frown: .

----------


## Dron

> Уже в который раз приходится защищать Тхераваду от Махаяны и Махаяну от Тхеравады.


В этой вселенной, или вообще?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В 5 скандх тоже придется верить. Иначе все ломается.


Почему обязательно верить? Их можно (конечно, не точно, по мере сил и здоровья) распознавать, различать...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В этой вселенной, или вообще?


Скромно в границах этого форума  :Wink: . На большее не могу претендовать.

----------


## Нико

> Уже в который раз приходится защищать Тхераваду от Махаяны и Махаяну от Тхеравады.


Это Ваша работа такая: защищать? 


> С одной стороны, почему-то считают, что Палийский Канон говорит о несуществовании Татхагаты после ниббаны. Это совершенно не так.


Я всё время читаю тут обратное. 



> С другой стороны, почему-то по десять раз на дню слышно, что якобы Махаяна за вечное блаженство после паринирваны. А все из-за привязанности к словам..


.

Или после осмысления сооттветствующих учений.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это Ваша работа такая: защищать? 
> Я всё время читаю тут обратное. 
> Или после осмысления сооттветствующих учений.


Конечно, - моя работа  :Smilie: . 

А Вы почитайте оригинал  :Wink: 

Мне достаточно Праджняпарамиты, а не комментариев к ней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос был по "кадаг". К "кадаг" относится второй поворот, а к лундруб- третий, или уже нет?


абсолютная чистота татхагата-гарбхи - главная тема сутр Третьего поворота

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2013), Нико (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, - моя работа . 
> 
> А Вы почитайте оригинал 
> 
> Мне достаточно Праджняпарамиты, а не комментариев к ней.


Вы, видимо, алмазный ученик. Мне лично надобны комментарии.

----------


## Dron

> абсолютная чистота татхагата-гарбхи - главная тема сутр Третьего поворота


К которой лундруб никак не относится?))

----------


## Dron

> Скромно в границах этого форума . На большее не могу претендовать.


Что надо предпринять, чтобы вы смогли претендовать на большее?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. способ один - вера. Принято.


Необязательно. Невозможность установить сущность через собственные признаки на понятийном уровне устанавливается правильным суждением на основе апохавады, разработанной Дхармакирти.
А вот прямое восприятие - это к буддам. Ну или как минимум к бодхисаттвам восьмого бхуми.




> Про волоски уже тут было. Эпично.


А то!
Как увлекательны для тех, кто понимает... (с) Б.Окуджава





> Прекрасно. А в чем разница тогда, если брахман/парашива определяется через точно такие же термины как невозможность определить его признаки и т.д?


Думаю, разница в том, что у них потоки ума не рассматриваются в качестве индивидуальных.
И тогда нужен Бог.
Но это мое предположение.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что надо предпринять, чтобы вы смогли претендовать на большее?


Стать бодхисаттвой 8-го бхуми?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Что надо предпринять, чтобы вы смогли претендовать на большее?


Дрон, ну к чему Вы ерундой занимаетесь. Вас же опять забанят, и нам Вас будет не хватать  :Frown: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дрон, ну к чему Вы ерундой занимаетесь. Вас же опять забанят, и нам Вас будет не хватать .


Не вижу пока причины для бана.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не вижу пока причины для бана.


Я вообще не вижу причин. Просто прошлый раз разговаривали вроде нормально с Дроном, а потом бац - и нет его  :Frown: . Вот и опасаюсь заранее.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2013), Германн (21.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, ну к чему Вы ерундой занимаетесь.


Условия роста вашего могущества, позволяющего вам примирять колесницы - не ерунда. Не согласен с вами.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Условия роста вашего могущества, позволяющего вам примирять колесницы - не ерунда. Не согласен с вами.


Скажите лучше о своем понимании индивидуальности и ее сохранения или несохранения после париниббаны.

----------


## Нико

> Скажите лучше о своем понимании индивидуальности и ее сохранения или несохранения после париниббаны.


Индивидуальный поток сознания непрерывен ни при каких обстоятельствах, просто потому, что нет причины для его уничтожения. Вот и примиряйте теперь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Индивидуальный поток сознания непрерывен ни при каких обстоятельствах, просто потому, что нет причины для его уничтожения. Вот и примиряйте теперь.


А могут ли пересечься два потока, или же они текут параллельно до и после париниббаны?

----------


## Dron

> Скажите лучше о своем понимании индивидуальности и ее сохранения или несохранения после париниббаны.


Чтобы не спрашивать вас о том,ерунда ли для вас ваш духовный рост?
Хорошо- индивидуальный поток скандх становится потоком мудрости. Тоже индивидуальным.

----------

Германн (24.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А могут ли пересечься два потока, или же они текут параллельно до и после париниббаны?


Они не могут пересечься.

----------


## Ондрий

> Необязательно. *Невозможность установить* сущность через собственные признаки на понятийном уровне *устанавливается правильным суждением* на основе апохавады, разработанной Дхармакирти.


Декларация невозможности установить сущность правильным суждением или возможность доказать отличия при отсутствии различающих признаков?



> Думаю, разница в том, что у них потоки ума не рассматриваются в качестве индивидуальных.
> И тогда нужен Бог. Но это мое предположение.


Я не уверен, что не рассматриваются. Но это тоже мое предположение. Как бы то ни было, даже если это заблуждение(?) имеет место быть у "них" это не отменяет почти совпадающих понятий и смысловых нагрузок стоящих за _подобными_ терминами. Но это уже вопрос личных пристрастий.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чтобы не спрашивать вас о том,ерунда ли для вас ваш духовный рост?
> Хорошо- индивидуальный поток скандх становится потоком мудрости. Тоже индивидуальным.


Уже второй человек здесь обеспокоен моим духовным ростом. Чувствую, скоро начну расти  :Smilie: .
А могут ли по-Вашему (я спросил у Нико только что) пересечься два индивидуальных потока?

----------


## Dron

> А могут ли пересечься два потока, или же они текут параллельно до и после париниббаны?


Могут. Если они будут делать это согласно определенному алгоритму, то из них получится прекрасная вязаная жилетка.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2013), Нико (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Они не могут пересечься.


А почему?

----------


## Дубинин

> Т.е. способ один - вера. Принято.
> Про волоски уже тут было. Эпично.
> Прекрасно. А в чем разница тогда, если брахман/парашива определяется через точно такие же термины как невозможность определить его признаки и т.д?
> 
> подсказка - о ригпа и растворении вовсе не я тут писал, ссылаясь на тибетского ламу ))


А разве не состоит "всё" из моих скандх? И для них (этих скандх)-Будда Шакьямуни всегда будет не Будда Кашьяпа. Когда наступит великое "отпустило"-просветление, моё различие от других Будд, будет в моих кармических должниках, которые будут меня пользовать в виде разных кай?

----------


## Нико

> А почему?


Говорилось тут уже, что невозможно испытать не созданную тобой карму, например. И сознание детей не идентично сознанию родителей, иначе мы бы помнили о том, что происходило не с нами. И т.д.

----------


## Ондрий

> А разве не состоит "всё" из моих скандх? И для них (этих скандх)-Будда Шакьямуни всегда будет не Будда Кашьяпа. Когда наступит великое "отпустило"-просветление, моё различие от других Будд, будет в моих кармических должниках, которые будут меня пользовать в виде разных кай?


Думаю, что ваши скандхи и состоят из этого "всего", потому что это "все" есть ригпа - ваша базовая природа реальности/сознания. Если бы "все" состояло их ваших скандх, то по вашей смерти это "все" лишилась бы как минимум 3х компонентов их 5ти.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Говорилось тут уже, что невозможно испытать не созданную тобой карму, например. И сознание детей не идентично сознанию родителей, иначе мы бы помнили о том, что происходило не с нами. И т.д.


А как Вы собираетесь освобождать живых существ, ежели у Вас к ним никакого доступа нет?  :Smilie: 

Вы без "доступа" им только одно можете сказать: "Это - ваши проблемы, а не мои".

----------


## Dron

> А как Вы собираетесь освобождать живых существ, ежели у Вас к ним никакого доступа нет? 
> 
> Вы без "доступа" им только одно можете сказать: "Это - ваши проблемы, а не мои".


Будда так и сделал, просто добавил еще немного комментариев к этой мысли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А разве не состоит "всё" из моих скандх?


Нет. Татхагатагарбха - не скандха.




> Когда наступит великое "отпустило"-просветление, моё различие от других Будд, будет в моих *кармических должниках*, которые будут меня пользовать в виде разных кай?


Имеете в виду кредиторов, вероятно?
Но помилуйте, какие кредиторы могут быть у Будды?

----------


## Дубинин

> Думаю, что ваши скандхи и состоят из этого "всего", потому что это "все" есть ригпа - ваша базовая природа реальности/сознания. Если бы "все" состояло их ваших скандх, то по вашей смерти это "все" лишилась бы как минимум 3х компонентов их 5ти.


Или я не понимаю, или я о том же. Да, после Просветления для меня всё ригпа, для должников, я, это мой путь к просветлению, на всяческих грубых и тонких уровнях.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Будда так и сделал, просто добавил еще немного комментариев к этой мысли.


Нет, Будда так не делал. Иначе он бы сразу после ниббаны ушел из этого мира. А вот некоторые буддисты могут так сделать: мол, что поделаешь, у него карма такая, пусть тонет. Причем такие буддисты могут в принципе принадлежать к любой школе.

----------


## Ондрий

> Или я не понимаю, или я о том же. Да, после Просветления для меня всё ригпа, для должников, я, это мой путь к просветлению, на всяческих грубых и тонких уровнях.


Наверное это я вас не понимаю. Особенно про должников. Ригпа имеет место быть и до и после и даже вместо. А вот осознание ее и есть и путь и результат. 

2 Сергей Хос, если разница только в индивидуальных потоках (в чем я не уверен) то уж можно простить эту маленькую козявку бедным "индуистам"?  :Smilie:  верно? )

----------


## Dron

> Нет, Будда так не делал.


Он сделал именно так. Он сказал, "это- ваши проблемы, а не мои. И вот их решение."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Декларация невозможности установить сущность правильным суждением или возможность доказать отличия при отсутствии различающих признаков?


Декларация необходимости устанавливать объект не благодаря признакам, а вопреки им.
Сущность стола (его таковость, татхата) устанавливается на основе определения через отрицательное суждение: "стол есть то, что не есть не стол".
Для положительного устанавливающего суждения нужны признаки, а для отрицательного устанавливающего - только сущность.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> то уж можно простить эту маленькую козявку бедным "индуистам"?  верно? )


козявку - в смысле, Бога? думаю, индуисты обидятся на такой подход )))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Он сделал именно так. Он сказал, "это- ваши проблемы, а не мои. И вот их решение."


То есть, все-таки поделился чем-то с их "недоступными" индивидуальностями  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет. Татхагатагарбха - не скандха.
> 
> Имеете в виду кредиторов, вероятно?
> Но помилуйте, какие кредиторы могут быть у Будды?


Татхагатагарбха не скандха, но я то её не пользую, а пользую свои представления о ней. А про кредиторов-а как же кармическая связь-с тем или иным Буддой?

----------


## Dron

> То есть, все-таки поделился чем-то с их "недоступными" индивидуальностями .


Да, все таки, поделился и, все таки, не пересекся. Будды остались Буддами, не-будды - соответственно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, все таки, поделился и, все таки, не пересекся. Будды остались Буддами, не-будды - соответственно.


Ну ладно, пусть все себе текут параллельно. "В край забвенья, в сень могилы, как слоны на водопой, ангелы и крокодилы общей движутся толпой"  :Smilie: .

----------

Dron (21.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А про кредиторов-а как же кармическая связь-с тем или иным Буддой?


Но это же не карма будды

----------

Дубинин (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну ладно, пусть все себе текут параллельно. "В край забвенья, в сень могилы, как слоны на водопой, ангелы и крокодилы общей движутся толпой" .


То есть, надежда не умирает? Есть другие варианты?

----------


## Дубинин

> Наверное это я вас не понимаю. Особенно про должников. Ригпа имеет место быть и до и после и даже вместо. А вот осознание ее и есть и путь и результат.


 Имею ввиду. Что различать меня будут, те кто хоть когда то со мной встречался, от других Будд, а я буду просто спонтанно проявлятся как помощь, всем, с кем есть хоть какая-то связь из прошлого. (отличаться буду по происхождению)

----------

Ондрий (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> То есть, надежда не умирает? Есть другие варианты?


До пятницы, дорогой Дрон. Хорошей Вам недели!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> козявку - в смысле, Бога? думаю, индуисты обидятся на такой подход )))


я же говорил, что Этого самого Б-га там нет. А козякой была возможная интерпретация бытия как Единого Сознания. Что вряд ли на мой взгляд. Эдакий народный "индуизьм" как у Германа. А на обидчивых воду возят.))

Линое мое мнение (уберите беременных и детей от ваших голубых экранов) что Будда выступал в роли эдакого дебаггера, проведя небольшой рефакторинг в основных функциях, стряхнув с них накопившуюся пыль. Остюда и все холивары.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Имею ввиду. Что различать меня будут, те кто хоть когда то со мной встречался, от других Будд, а я буду просто спонтанно проявлятся как помощь, всем, с кем есть хоть какая-то связь из прошлого. (отличаться буду по происхождению)


теперь понял. Интересная мысль - проявление псевдо-индивидуальности через различение со стороны только различающих.
это в принципе так и происходит. Из дхармадхату будды проявляются в некоей форме но по сути они идентичны. 

остается только намеренно закрыть глаза на совпадение такого действа и по сути и по форме у появления Шивы и т.д. :-)

----------

Дубинин (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> я же говорил, что Этого самого Б-га там нет. А козякой была возможная интерпретация бытия как Единого Сознания. Что вряд ли на мой взгляд. Эдакий народный "индуизьм" как у Германа. А на обидчивых воду возят.))
> 
> Линое мое мнение (уберите беременных и детей от ваших голубых экранов) что Будда выступал в роли эдакого дебаггера, проведя небольшой рефакторинг в основных функциях, стряхнув с них накопившуюся пыль. Остюда и все холивары.


Может быть и так, т.е. максимальное разрелигивание-избавление от преувеличений. Моисей сказал мне что говорил с кустом-это Бог и далее; превеличение сказать что Бог есть, и сказать что его нет, на основании слушания Моисея. И так к Вашим "парам", если не приувеличивать, то одно и тоже.

----------


## Ондрий

> Декларация необходимости устанавливать объект не благодаря признакам, а вопреки им.
> Сущность стола (его таковость, татхата) устанавливается на основе определения через отрицательное суждение: "стол есть то, что не есть не стол".
> Для положительного устанавливающего суждения нужны признаки, а для отрицательного устанавливающего - только сущность.


само понятие сущности требует признаков для отличения ее от не-сущности.

----------


## Dron

> До пятницы, дорогой Дрон. Хорошей Вам недели!


Взаимно. Наройте еще таких восхитительных идей, как про пересекающиеся потоки сознаний.

----------


## Ондрий

> Может быть и так, т.е. максимальное разрелигивание-избавление от преувеличений. Моисей сказал мне что говорил с кустом-это Бог и далее; превеличение сказать что Бог есть, и сказать что его нет, на основании слушания Моисея. И так к Вашим "парам", если не приувеличивать, то одно и тоже.


думаю не только преувеличения но и искажения в идеях, ум человеческий пытлив и изобретателен - наворотить дополнительных, лишних идей на ровном месте он горазд. Приходится Буддам возвращаться и чистить авгиевы конюшни человеческих наработок при сохранности общего сотериологического кода - ведь Будды не меняли ни имевшиееся цели и во многом и средства, добавив очень простые постулаты о дукхе,  анатмане и т.д. - 4БИ....

----------

Дубинин (21.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Приходится Буддам возвращаться и чистить авгиевы конюшни человеческих наработок при сохранности общего сотериологического кода - ведь Будды не меняли ни имевшиееся цели и во многом и средства, добавив очень простые постулаты о дукхе,  анатмане и т.д. - 4БИ....


Общий сотериологический код- восхитительная идея. Жаль, что не прокатывает в дохристианской "Скандинавии" или как ее там, с ее пониманием рая, а также в Африке, кое где, и на некоторых каннибальских островах. А так, чисто эстетически - хороша идея.

----------


## Ондрий

изыди, Шайтан

----------


## Dron

> изыди, Шайтан


Сейчас, только шнурки поглажу.

----------

Нико (21.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Кто этот Лама?
> 
> 
> Если отвлечься от религиозной позиции, и рассмотреть вопрос философски, разница буддизма с индуизмом будет в том, что в буддизме есть и иная трактовка. А в индуизме всё однозначно: есть Бог (остальное детали). Если индуисты не признают адекватность не-теистической трактовки,  становится очевидным отличие их воззрения от буддийского. Разные религии, разные результаты пути. Если же индуисты признают, что буддисты могут достигать нирваны и с таким воззрением, есть смысл предпочесть буддизм.
> 
> Если индуизм и буддизм приводят к одинаковой реализации, что не признаётся буддистами, есть основания принять воззрение буддизма. Если буддисты в этом ошибаются, то конечная реализация всё равно окажется одинаковой. Но если буддисты в этом правы, выбор индуизма приведёт к конечной неудаче.


Не затруднит показать, где именно в санкхье, например, есть Бог?

----------


## Tong Po

> Природа Будды (в отличие от Брахмана) не одна и та же сущность на всех. 
> Природа Будды пуста, а Брахман (в отличие от пустоты) - всеобщая субстанция.


Да ё-моё!!! Вы бы почитали чего-нибудь умного, что ли?
«Все дхармы с изначальных времен <…> лишены свойств, делающих возможным их именование, лишены свойств, делающих возможным их осмысление, и в конечном итоге все они равностны, неизменны, лишены различий и неразрушаемы. Все они лишь Единое Сознание <…> Все слова представляют собой только ложные имена, лишенные сущностного соответствия и основывающиеся на ложной различающей мысли, которой недоступна природа дхарм. <…> Но сама *субстанция истинной реальности* не может иметь конец, и по этой причине все дхармы истинны по своей природе. Поэтому нечего и установить в качестве истинного, ибо все дхармы в действительности тождественны друг другу в своей истинности»

"Махаяна Шраддходпада шастра"

----------

Ондрий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Можно попытаться вникнуть в вопрос о том, почему Чакрасамвара правой ногой попирает Шиву. ))


Во-первых, не Шиву вообще, а конкретно _Бхайраву_. Во-вторых, Кали тоже Шиву стандартно попирает. А Каларатри, между прочим, по одному из толкований, означает "Устрашающая даже Кали". Т.е. это указывает, что Чакрасамвара ужасает и превосходит даже самые ужасающие формы Шивы и Кали - Бхайраву и Каларатри. Невероятно ужасен, короче говоря. Поэтому он - Махабхайрава, превосходящий Бхайраву.

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Дубинин (21.01.2013), Нико (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А Каларатри, между прочим, по одному из толкований, означает "Устрашающая даже Кали". Т.е. это указывает, что Чакрасамвара ужасает и превосходит даже самые ужасающие формы Шивы и Кали - Бхайраву и Каларатри. Невероятно ужасен, короче говоря. Поэтому он - Махабхайрава, превосходящий Бхайраву.


И я!!  :Smilie:  И я тоже его боюсь!! ))  :Smilie:  БОЮСЬ!! БОЮСЬ!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Германн

> А козякой была возможная интерпретация бытия как Единого Сознания. Что вряд ли на мой взгляд. Эдакий народный "индуизьм" как у Германа.


Другая версия Бога (одной-единственной, на всех, онтологической основы) тоже рассматривалась. Если Бог не имеет никакого отношения к знанию, он мёртв: как Энергия в представлении физика-материалиста. В этом случае, ничто не имеет значения, всё равнозначно - любые злодеяния и добродетель - поскольку полностью отсутствует свобода. Бог мёртв, и люди биороботы: нет цели, нет Пути. (Следствие первой версии монизма.)

Если же Парашива-без-другого может знать - то Парашива омрачён, поскольку в мире есть неведение.

Парашива конечно "неописуем". Единое сознание это, скорее, Шакти, Кали (Сагуна Брахман). В отличие от Нирманакаи, Шакти оказывается омрачённой. 
Но как Нирманакая принадлежит Будде-Дхармакае, так Шакти неотделима от Парашивы: в отличие от Ваджрадары, Парашива вовлекается в неведение. Шива-Шакти не может быть Учителем, по причине самоомрачения Бога. (Следствие второй версии монизма.)

----------


## Tong Po

> Другая версия Бога (одной-единственной, на всех, онтологической основы) тоже рассматривалась. Если Бог не имеет никакого отношения к знанию, он мёртв: как Энергия в представлении физика-материалиста. В этом случае, ничто не имеет значения, всё равнозначно - любые злодеяния и добродетель - поскольку полностью отсутствует свобода. Бог мёртв, и люди биороботы: нет цели, нет Пути. (Следствие первой версии монизма.)
> 
> Если же Парашива-без-другого может знать - то Парашива омрачён, поскольку в мире есть неведение.
> 
> Парашива конечно "неописуем". Единое сознание это, скорее, Шакти, Кали (Сагуна Брахман). В отличие от Нирманакаи, Шакти оказывается омрачённой. 
> Но как Нирманакая принадлежит Будде-Дхармакае, так Шакти неотделима от Парашивы: в отличие от Ваджрадары, Парашива вовлекается в неведение. Шива-Шакти не может быть Учителем, по причине самоомрачения Бога. (Следствие второй версии монизма.)



Я вот никак не пойму зачем нужно выдумывать некие экзотические формы Санатана Дхармы? Чтобы самому себе доказывать, что именно тот вариант Будда Дхармы, о котором удалось прочитать немного, более истинен, чем самовыдуманный "индуизм"?

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Если кашмирский шиваизм признаёт самоомрачение Бога - нео-адвайта признаёт отсутствие Пути. 
Поражение системы позиционируется как особое учение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если кашмирский шиваизм признаёт самоомрачение Бога - нео-адвайта признаёт отсутствие Пути. 
> Поражение системы позиционируется как особое учение.


А если нет? Попробуйте грандаксин.

----------


## Германн

> А если нет?


Цитаты из традиционных комментариев кашмирских шиваитов уже приводились, цитата из нео-адвайты:

- Можно ли сказать, что свобода воли — это иллюзия? Я имею в виду, что сам выбор является иллюзией, он не существует, все это — судьба?
- Да. Вполне.
- Как это отличается от того, что мы называем предопределенностью?
- Это и есть предопределенность. Но эта предопределенность основана на том факте, что это часть естественного закона. И она основана на изначальной истине, которая состоит, как говорил Рамана Махариши, в том, что «Нет сотворения, нет разрушения, нет пути, нет цели, нет свободы, нет предопределенности. Ничего не произошло». 
_Рамеш Балсекар, "Сознание говорит"._

- На днях я остановился, чтобы накормить семейство лам, живущих в долине. Наблюдая за ними, я вспоминал ваши слова: "Когда я голоден, я ем, когда я устаю, я сплю". Животные делают все это, и у них нет никаких сомнений. 
- Животное, лама, не обладает интеллектом. Для него нет никакой концепции, что оно связано. Поэтому... 
- Оно не знает, что оно свободно. 
- Нет-нет. нет никакой концепции о том, что оно связано, поэтому нет необходимости освобождаться от этой концепции. Поскольку нет никакой концепции связанности, вопрос об освобождении или просветлении неуместен. Тело было "рождено" и "умирает" в положенное время - это все, что происходит. Это все. Миллионы тел создаются и уничтожаются, и это тело будет одним из них. 
- Как это отличается от того, кто является просветленным и не знает, что он просветленный? 
- Никакой разницы. Это как раз то, о чем я говорю. Просветление - это просто безличностное событие. Мы же придаем ему окраску личного достижения. Нет такого существа, как просветленный человек. Просветление - это всего лишь одно из происходящих событий. Происходит наводнение, землетрясение, происходит просветление - всего лишь одно событие в целом процессе, часть феноменального процесса. 
_Рамеш Балсекар, "Сознание говорит"._

Нет смысла следовать подобному учению, нет смысла его знать - это тождественно неследованию, незнанию. Монизм бесполезен, даже если справедлив.

----------


## Германн

Предвосхищая следующее возражение: есть ещё третья версия монизма, и тоже бессмысленная (без Пути). Согласно ей, спящий Бог играет людьми, как марионетками, не будучи сам омрачён своим сном. В этом случае, Абсолют недостижим, а любое действое или бездействие равнозначно. Для человека, эта версия монизма ничем не отличается от бессознательной Энергии. Играет ли своими снами Бог, или вслепую разворачивается материальная вселенная, Пути одинаково нет.

----------


## Вантус

> И я!!  И я тоже его боюсь!! ))  БОЮСЬ!! БОЮСЬ!!


Вы ж не средневековый индиец, чтоб оценить весь этот ужас. Например, слово "kAlarAtrI" еще означает особенную ночь в жизни человека, а именно - ночь его смерти. И всюду по садханам и тантрам раскиданы символы разрушения мира, тотального БП.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ух ты, 15 страниц чудовищных глупостей.

----------


## Германн

> Просто я пытаюсь уже какую страницу вам сказать, что эти "слияния" означают конечные отождествления ума с его *истинной природой*. Распознании ее. Замените термины атман и брахман на ригпа и дхармадхату и будет всем бесконечная махасукха))))


Ригпа не Бог. Ригпа пусто (в отличие от Шивы-Шакти, Атмана-Брахмана и т.д.): ригпа не явлется всеобщей, одной и той же на всех, субстанцией. Поэтому, Пробуждение одного не распространяется на всех, а омрачения учеников не принадлежат Учителю. Буддизм это шуньявада, шиваизм это монизм. Разные учения с разной реализацией.

----------


## Tong Po

> Цитаты из традиционных комментариев кашмирских шиваитов уже приводились, цитата из нео-адвайты:
> 
> - Можно ли сказать, что свобода воли — это иллюзия? Я имею в виду, что сам выбор является иллюзией, он не существует, все это — судьба?
> - Да. Вполне.
> - Как это отличается от того, что мы называем предопределенностью?
> - Это и есть предопределенность. Но эта предопределенность основана на том факте, что это часть естественного закона. И она основана на изначальной истине, которая состоит, как говорил Рамана Махариши, в том, что «Нет сотворения, нет разрушения, нет пути, нет цели, нет свободы, нет предопределенности. Ничего не произошло». 
> _Рамеш Балсекар, "Сознание говорит"._
> 
> - На днях я остановился, чтобы накормить семейство лам, живущих в долине. Наблюдая за ними, я вспоминал ваши слова: "Когда я голоден, я ем, когда я устаю, я сплю". Животные делают все это, и у них нет никаких сомнений. 
> ...


О цитатах традиционных кашмирских комментов я писал уже и сам Вам приводил. Нео-адвайтой не интересуюсь и ничего сказать не могу. Что касается нормальной адвайта-веданты, то Шанкара в одном из произведений писал, что Брахман - это сама суть восприятия. Точную цитату найду позже. Короче - не лезьте туда, где Вы - ни бум-бум. 

Разобрались бы лучше с Будда Дхармой. Почитали бы Слово Будды (Типитаку, Трипитаку, Кангьюр - хоть что-нибудь).

----------

Ондрий (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А может, ну их, эти внешние учения? Миллионам они помогают, и ладно. Зачем так уж сравнивать их? Изначальная подоплёка их сильно разная.


Если верить Ламе Цонкапе, то они не только не помогают, но и "препятствуют во всем" :Smilie: 
Хоть количество сообщений в этой теме стремится к 84 000, полагаю, что необходимость для буддиста отрефлексировать свои отношения с небуддийскими учениями по-прежнему актуальна.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ригпа не Бог. Ригпа пусто (в отличие от Шивы-Шакти, Атмана-Брахмана и т.д.): ригпа не явлется всеобщей, одной и той же на всех, субстанцией. Поэтому, Пробуждение одного не распространяется на всех, а омрачения учеников не принадлежат Учителю. Буддизм это шуньявада, шиваизм это монизм. Разные учения с разной реализацией.


А чё ж Вы цитату из "Махаяна шраддходпада шастры" проигнорирували? Где я слово "субстанция" специально для Вас жирным выделил?

----------


## Германн

Брахман это единая, универсальная субстанция - Брахман-без-другого. По совместительству, Брахман может является сущностью восприятия, и чем угодно: это не отменяет онтологию монизма, у которой есть логические следствия. Безусловно, они не являются аргументом для верующих теистов.

----------


## Германн

> А чё ж Вы цитату из "Махаяна шраддходпада шастры" проигнорирували? Где я слово "субстанция" специально для Вас жирным выделил?


В Китае были проблемы с переводом, язык исторически связан с субстанционализмом Дао. Перевод с китайского тоже весьма затруднителен, текст краткий. Здесь нужны комментарии живых хранителей этой традиции. Я не отрицаю, что в китайском буддизме можно найти слияние идеи пустоты и Дао. Обычное в истории религий отклонение от курса. Если какая-либо школа неспособна провести различие между буддийским воззрением и индуизмом с даосизмом - это проблема школы, большой минус для неё.

Если шуньята, Дхармакая, Будда понимается как всеобщая субстанция - к такой интерпретации буддийской философии применима критика шиваизма. Это настолько же ошибочное представление, как и у тиртхиков. Монизм исключает Путь.

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 12274

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Вантус (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если верить Ламе Цонкапе, то они не только не помогают, но и "препятствуют во всем"
> Хоть количество сообщений в этой теме стремится к 84 000, полагаю, что необходимость для буддиста отрефлексировать свои отношения с небуддийскими учениями по-прежнему актуальна.


Многим помогают. А зачем буддисту рефлексировать так долго и так, по сути, бессмысленно об этом? По-моему, индийские учителя Наланды уже всё сказали.

----------


## Ондрий

> Многим помогают. А зачем буддисту рефлексировать так долго и так, по сути, бессмысленно об этом? По-моему, индийские учителя Наланды уже всё сказали.


Да и Будда "все" сказал даже еще раньше  :Smilie:  Зачем вообще еще что-то обсуждать после его слов? ))) Веруем! Веруем! Ибо спасемся!

----------


## Нико

> Да и Будда "все" сказал даже еще раньше  Зачем вообще еще что-то обсуждать после его слов? ))) Веруем! Веруем! Ибо спасемся!


И долго Вы ещё собираетесь так ёрничать?

----------


## Германн

> Да и Будда "все" сказал даже еще раньше  Зачем вообще еще что-то обсуждать после его слов? ))) Веруем! Веруем! Ибо спасемся!


Вера здесь представлена шиваитским монизмом. 
Аргументов, защищающих монизм, пока не представлено.

Бог в любой системе монизма: 
1. Или омрачён (если не чужд человеческому знанию).
2. Или недостижим (если играет людьми-марионетками с полным знанием).
3. Или ничем не отличается от косной материи (если не обладает знанием).

В этих случаях, нет Пути, потому что:
1. Омрачённый Бог не знает, как дойти до цели.
2. Любое состояние человека является для Бога целевым.
3. Цели не существует.

----------


## Ондрий

> И долго Вы ещё собираетесь так ёрничать?


Пока все ЖС не освободятся от омрачений! )

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Единственный аргумент в пользу монизма, который здесь прозвучал - это отсылка к монизму в историческом буддизме. Но это не аргумент. В отличие от шиваизма, в котором обязательно или монизм, или единобожие - в буддизме монизм факультативен. Его делает буддизмом то, что в других религиях не встречается.

----------


## Нико

Вот любопытный вброс от Роберта Турмана, из его предисловия к переводу махаянской сутры Вималакирти: 

Примирение дихотомий, осуществлённое Вималакирти, настолько глубоко, что он шокирует своих учеников, проповедуя самые ужасающие поступки в качестве части пути бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва может совершать пять тяжелейших злодеяний , может следовать ложным еретическим учениям, может придерживаться шестидесяти двух неверных воззрений, может совокупляться, испытывая всевозможные виды страсти и так далее. Даже Мары, или демоны, -- сущая чума для различных миров, -- считаются бодхисатвами, пребывающими в состоянии непостижимого освобождения. Они изображают из себя дьявола, но лишь для того, чтобы способствовать развитию живых существ.

----------


## Германн

> Вот любопытный вброс от Роберта Турмана, из его предисловия к переводу махаянской сутры Вималакирти:


Роберт Турман даже не знает, буддист ли он сам. Он выразил своё частное мнение.

----------


## Нико

> Роберт Турман даже не знает, буддист ли он сам. Он выразил своё частное мнение.


И перевёл данную сутру. Вы читали?

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Сергей Хос (21.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Многим помогают. А зачем буддисту рефлексировать так долго и так, по сути, бессмысленно об этом? По-моему, индийские учителя Наланды уже всё сказали.


Выше я писал о важности определения отношения к внешним учениям. Думаю, что подобная рефлексия послужит превентивным средством как от отказа от Прибежища, так и от вовлечения в различные синкретические секты и культы, как "бахаи", "Аум Синрикё", "Као Дай" и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Выше я писал о важности определения отношения к внешним учениям. Думаю, что подобная рефлексия послужит превентивным средством как от отказа от Прибежища, так и от вовлечения в различные синкретические секты и культы, как "бахаи", "Аум Синрикё", "Као Дай" и т.д.


А может и заворожить кое-кого. По-моему, уже заворожила. )

----------


## Германн

> И перевёл данную сутру. Вы читали?


Не знаю, где этот пассаж. 
http://www.lirs.ru/vimala/

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А может и заворожить кое-кого. По-моему, уже заворожила. )


Рефлексия- странное имя для ворожеи, не находите?

----------


## Германн

http://www.lirs.ru/vimala/vns_8.htm

Глава 8 
ПУТЬ БУДДЫ  
      Манджушри спросил Вималакирти: "Как Бодхисаттва вступает на путь Будды?" 

      Вималакирти отвечал: "Если Бодхисаттва следует неправильными путями, без различения, он вступает на путь Будды." 

      Манджушри спросил: "Что ты имеешь в виду под Бодхисаттвой, следующим по неправильным путям?" 

      Вималакирти отвечал: "Если Бодхисаттва свободен от раздражения и гнева, появляясь в пятиричном непрекращающемся аде; свободен от изъяна грехов и при том появляется в других адах; свободен от неведения, высокомерия и гордости и одновременно появляется в мире животных; украшен всеми заслугами и при этом появляется в мире голодных духов; не обнаруживает превосходства, тогда как появляется в небесных мирах формы и за пределами формы; невосприимчив к омрачениям, появляясь в то же время в мире желаний; свободен от гнева, проявляясь при этом так, как если бы он был возмущён; использует мудрость для контроля своего ума, проявляясь так, как будто он туп; проявляется так, как если бы он был жаден, но отдаёт всё своё внешнее и внутреннее достояние без малейшей жалости к своей собственной жизни; выглядит так, как если бы он нарушил все запреты, но при этом радующийся чистой жизни и бдительный дабы не совершить даже малейшей ошибки; выглядит так, как если бы он был полон гнева, но при этом всегда пребывает в сострадательном терпении; появляется так, как если бы он был нерадивым, но при этом прилежно практикует все похвальные добродетели; выступает так, как будто он расстроен, тогда как он всегда остаётся в состоянии безмятежности; представляется так, как если бы он был невежей, но при том владеет как мирской, так и над-мирской мудростью; предстаёт так, как если бы он наслаждался лестью и ложью, тогда как он отличается в надлежащих методах согласно прямому пути, как преподано в сутрах; показывает высокомерие и гордость, тогда как он смиренен как мост под ногами; появляется так, как если бы его мучили омрачения, тогда как его ум остаётся чистым и ясным; появляется в сфере демонов (мары), поражая при этом еретические доктрины, согласуясь с мудростью Будды; появляется в сфере шраваков, где он излагает неслыханное из высшей Дхармы; появляется в сфере пратьяка-будд, где он обращает живые существа к исполнению великого сострадания; является среди бедноты, но простирает над ними свои драгоценные руки, заслуги которых неистощимы; появляется среди калек и увечных в своём собственном теле, украшенном превосходными физическими знаками Будды; появляется среди низших классов, но взращивает семя просветлённой природы со всеми надлежащими заслугами; появляется среди изнурённых и уродливых, восхищая их всех своим сильным телом; предстаёт как старый и больной человек, но в действительности свободен от всех недомоганий без всякого страха смерти; появляется как имеющий всё необходимое для жизни, но всегда проникает взором в непостоянство и свободен от жадности; представляется имеющим жён, наложниц и служанок, но всегда воздерживается от трясины пяти желаний; появляется среди слабоумных и косноязычных, чтобы помочь им снискать силу речи, происходящую из совершенного контроля ума; появляется среди еретиков, чтобы обучить все живые существа пути к спасению; входит во все миры существования, чтобы помочь им искоренить причины, ведущие в эти миры; и предстаёт как вступивший в нирвану, но без отсечений рождения и смерти; Манджушри, такой Бодхисаттва может ступать по неортодоксальным еретическим путям, поскольку он имеет доступ к пути Будды.

Далее Вималакирти спросил Манджушри: "Каковы семена Татхагаты?" 

      Манджушри отвечал: "Тело - одно зерно Татхагаты; неведение и жаждание - два его зёрна; желание, ненависть и тупость его - три зерна; четыре искажённых взгляда - его четыре зерна; пять преград - его пять зёрен; шесть органов чувств - его шесть зёрен; семь жилищ сознания - его семь семян; восемь мирских дхарм - его восемь семян; девять причин клеш - девять его зёрен; а десять зол - его десять семян. В итоге все 62 еретических взгляда и все виды клеш составляют семена Просветления.

      Вималакирти спросил Манджушри: "Почему так?" 

      Манджушри отвечал : "Потому что тот, кто воспринимает неактивное состояние и входит в его правильную позицию, не способен к его дальнейшему продвижению, чтобы достигнуть высшего Просветления. Например, лотос не растёт на возвышенности, а вырастает только в болотисты местах. Подобным образом, те, кто принимают нирвану и занимают её правильное положение, не разовьются до Состояния Будды, тогда как живые существа в трясине клеш могут в конце концов развить Просветлённую Дхарму. Это также подобно семенам, разбросанным в пустоте, которые не входят, но если они посеяны в удобренные поля, они принесут богатый урожай. Таким образом, те, кто занял правильную позицию (нирваны), не развивают Учение Просветлённых , тогда как те, у которых поле зрения его также велико как гора Шумеру, могут вследствие ничтожности жизни в конечном итоге установить свои умы на поиски высшего просветления, развивая тем самым Дхарму Будды. 

      Поэтому нам следует знать, что все виды клеш являют собой семена Татхагаты. Это напоминает того, кто, не погрузившись в океан, никогда не найдёт бесценного жемчуга. Точно также, человек, не вступивший в океан клеш, никогда не отыщет драгоценность всезнания (сарваджня). 

      Здесь Махакашьяна воскликнул: "Отлично, Манджушри, отлично, твои речи весьма радуют. Выходит, мы больше не способны к развитию ума, установленного на просветлении. Даже те, кто придаются пяти смертным грехам,*39 могут в конце концов установить свои умы на поиски Дхармы Будды, но мы не способны сделать это, подобно людям, дефективные органы которых мешают им наслаждаться пятью объектами органов чувств. Также и шраваки, которые отсекли все связи, больше не имеют интереса к Просветлённой Дхарме и никогда не захотят реализовать её. Поэтому, Манджушри, мирской человек всё же реагирует благосклонно на Дхарму Будды, тогда как Шравака - нет. Почему? Потому что когда мирской человек слышит о Учении Будды, он может установить свой ум на поиске высшего пути, храня тем самым Три Драгоценности, в то время как шравака, даже если он проводит свою жизнь, слушая Дхарму и свидетельствуя неустрашимость Будды и т.д., никогда даже и не помыслит о высшем пути."




> Вот любопытный вброс от Роберта Турмана, из его предисловия к переводу махаянской сутры Вималакирти: 
> 
> Примирение дихотомий, осуществлённое Вималакирти, настолько глубоко, что он шокирует своих учеников, проповедуя самые ужасающие поступки в качестве части пути бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва может совершать пять тяжелейших злодеяний , может следовать ложным еретическим учениям, может придерживаться шестидесяти двух неверных воззрений, может совокупляться, испытывая всевозможные виды страсти и так далее. Даже Мары, или демоны, -- сущая чума для различных миров, -- считаются бодхисатвами, пребывающими в состоянии непостижимого освобождения. Они изображают из себя дьявола, но лишь для того, чтобы способствовать развитию живых существ.


???

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ???


Всё верно же. У Турмана и было сказано о БОДХИСАТТВАХ. )

----------


## Нико

> Рефлексия- странное имя для ворожеи, не находите?


Рефлексия завораживает. )))))

----------


## Германн

> Всё верно же. У Турмана и было сказано о БОДХИСАТТВАХ. )


Сутра: представляется так, как если бы он был невежей, но при том владеет как мирской, так и над-мирской мудростью ... появляется в сфере демонов (мары), поражая при этом еретические доктрины, согласуясь с мудростью Будды ... появляется среди еретиков, чтобы обучить все живые существа пути к спасению ... Манджушри, такой Бодхисаттва может ступать по неортодоксальным еретическим путям, поскольку он имеет доступ к пути Будды ...

... Даже те, кто придаются пяти смертным грехам, могут в конце концов установить свои умы на поиски Дхармы Будды ...

Турман: Бодхисаттва может совершать пять тяжелейших злодеяний , может следовать ложным еретическим учениям

----------


## Нико

> Сутра: представляется так, как если бы он был невежей, но при том владеет как мирской, так и над-мирской мудростью ... появляется в сфере демонов (мары), поражая при этом еретические доктрины, согласуясь с мудростью Будды ... появляется среди еретиков, чтобы обучить все живые существа пути к спасению ... Манджушри, такой Бодхисаттва может ступать по неортодоксальным еретическим путям, поскольку он имеет доступ к пути Будды ...
> 
> ... Даже те, кто придаются пяти смертным грехам, могут в конце концов установить свои умы на поиски Дхармы Будды ...
> 
> Турман: Бодхисаттва может совершать пять тяжелейших злодеяний , может следовать ложным еретическим учениям


Турман сокращённо передал смысл этого пассажа из сутры.

----------


## Нико

А вот и продолжение: 


Из этого следует необычайный факт, который нельзя упустить из виду, каким бы поразительным он ни казался некоторым людям из-за их исторических убеждений в происхождении различных буддийских учений. Метод Вималакирти объединения интеллектуальных и поведенческих дихотомий является одним из многочисленных откровенных намёков на тантрические идеи, лежащие в основе его способа наставлений. Необходимо провести дальнейшие исследования, чтобы определить, доказывают ли эти связи существование тантризма в более древние времена, чем обычные датировки  современных учёных, или же позже тантрики черпали в учениях Вималакирти источник своего вдохновения. Однако в обсуждении метода Вималакирти нужно отметить, что в вышеупомянутых положениях примирения крайних дихотомий Вималакирти на самом деле преподаёт чистое тантрическое учение, которое, например, можно найти в таких трудах как Гухьясамаджа-тантра (17). Понятие адепта, использующего пути, обычно считающиеся дурными для достижения просветления и качеств будд, являются основополагающими в тантрических учениях и практиках. Откровение Шакьямуни о мире Саха как о полной драгоценностей земле будды, соответствует тантрическому методу. Этот метод начинается с предпосылки о состоянии будды; в каком-то смысле, это происходит, когда последователь культивирует в себе восприятие самого себя как Будды, всех живых существ – как будд и божеств, и всего мира как чистой земли Татхагат, его собственного места обитания – как хрустальной небесной обители и так далее. (18). Рассуждения Вималакирти о том, каким образом бодхисатва, пребывающий в состоянии непостижимого освобождения, способен преобразовать гору Меру, или всю вселенную, в крошечное горчичное зёрнышко, напоминает йогические практики трансмутации пространственно-временых измерений, о которых говорится в Гухьясамадже (19). Так, есть описание Вималакирти как знатока «тайных практик» (20); описание «Семейства Татхагат» (21); изречение Вималакирти о том, что мудрость – это мать, а освобождающий метод – отец, что точно соответствует центральному тантрическому символизму мужского и женского начал как ваджры и колокольчика и тому подобного (22); йогические силы, которые приписываются бодхисатвам в состоянии непостижимого освобождения, какие как способность глотать огонь (23): упоминание о проявлении многих Татхагат – включая Акшобхью, Амитабху, Ратнавьюху, Сарвартхасидду и других – в доме Вималакирти, обучающих таинствам Татхагат (tathāgata-guhyaka) (24); и кульминация сутры в видении Будды Акшобхьи (25). Всё это придаёт сутре определённый ореол тантры (26). Какой бы ни была «историческая» взаимосвязь, вполне можно утверждать, что метод Вималакирти примирения дихотомий, основанный на непостижимом освобождении бодхисаттвы, формирует Тантру по «собственному праву», как быстрый, действенный метод одновременного развития мудрости и великого сострадания в высокой степени. Конечно, нет сомнений в том, что «Великие волшебники» (mahāsiddhas) более поздних времён почувствовали бы себя «как дома» в обители Вималакирти.

----------


## Германн

> Турман сокращённо передал смысл этого пассажа из сутры.


Турман извратил смысл Сутры. 
Совершивший 5 злодеяний способен стать Бодхисаттвой; Бодхисаттва способен направлять иноверцев к Дхарме в рамках их доктрин.

----------


## Нико

> Турман извратил смысл Сутры. 
> Совершивший 5 злодеяний способен стать Бодхисаттвой; Бодхисаттва способен направлять иноверцев к Дхарме в рамках их доктрин.





> Примирение дихотомий, осуществлённое Вималакирти, настолько глубоко, что он шокирует своих учеников, проповедуя самые ужасающие поступки в качестве части пути бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва может совершать пять тяжелейших злодеяний , может следовать ложным еретическим учениям, может придерживаться шестидесяти двух неверных воззрений, может совокупляться, испытывая всевозможные виды страсти и так далее.


Это Вы извратили слова Турмана. "Бодхисаттва может совершать...." А не "тот, кто совершил, способен стать бодхисаттвой".

----------


## Германн

> Это Вы извратили слова Турмана. "Бодхисаттва может совершать...


В Сутре этого нет. Турман извратил смысл текста.

----------


## Нико

> В Сутре этого нет. Турман извратил смысл текста.


Может, ВЧИТАТЬСЯ? И вообще, почему Вы можете нести всякую околесицу, а когда Вам приводят слова авторитетных переводчиков, напрочь их отвергаете? Это не дело.

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Сутре этого нет. Турман извратил смысл текста.


Чтобы заявлять «В Сутре этого нет» нужно как минимум взять оригинал и свериться.

----------

Alex (21.01.2013), Tong Po (21.01.2013), Нико (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013), Сергей Ч (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Цхултрим Тращи, вы не могли бы этот топик в тибетский перенести? Тут почти совсем нет "общебуддийских" тем. В основном тантра.

----------

Lungrig (22.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Вера здесь представлена шиваитским монизмом. 
> Аргументов, защищающих монизм, пока не представлено.
> 
> Бог в любой системе монизма: 
> 1. Или омрачён (если не чужд человеческому знанию).
> 2. Или недостижим (если играет людьми-марионетками с полным знанием).
> 3. Или ничем не отличается от косной материи (если не обладает знанием).
> 
> В этих случаях, нет Пути, потому что:
> ...


Не являюсь монистом, но стало любопытно, почему это в 1м варианте у вас нет Пути.
Если вы допускаете, что отдельное омраченное живое существо может избавится от омрачений, почему же вы монистическому Богу в этом отказываете?

----------

Германн (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не являюсь монистом, но стало любопытно, почему это в 1м варианте у вас нет Пути.
> Если вы допускаете, что отдельное омраченное живое существо может избавится от омрачений, почему же вы монистическому Богу в этом отказываете?


Потому что некому его учить (никто не прошёл Путь до конца: никто не знает достоверно, как нужно практиковать).

----------


## Курт

> Потому что некому его учить (никто не прошёл Путь до конца: никто не знает достоверно, как нужно практиковать).


Ну вот он посредством людей и выясняет, как надо.

----------

Германн (21.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Единственный аргумент в пользу монизма, который здесь прозвучал - это отсылка к монизму в историческом буддизме. Но это не аргумент. В отличие от шиваизма, в котором обязательно или монизм, или единобожие - в буддизме монизм факультативен. Его делает буддизмом то, что в других религиях не встречается.


Герман, Вы так до сих пор и не поняли - тут никто и не пытался выдвигать аргументы в защиту монизма, поскольку тут никто не выдвигал аргументов против монизма - против реально существующих монистических систем в Санатана Дхарме. Выдуманный Вами монизм - он никому тут неинтересен даже с чисто познавательной точки зрения. Если мне нужно обсудить шиваитский монизм, поверьте, я найду собеседников, которые хоть как-то в теме разбираются. И это точно будете не Вы. Что касается отношения к внешним учениям - это, кроме Вас мало кого тут волнует, ибо большинству Ваших оппонентов достаточно Триратны, а рефлексировать по поводу иных учений они предпочитают со знающими людьми, если им вообще есть дело до этих учений.

----------

Alex (21.01.2013), Вантус (21.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы заявлять «В Сутре этого нет» нужно как минимум взять оригинал и свериться.


Перевод с тибетского Донца: 

ГЛАВА   7 

                               РОД    ТАТХАГАТЫ 

     Далее.     Манджушри-кумарабхута              сказал      личчхавскому 
          Вималакирти       так: «Сын      Рода,  каким    образом    Бодхисаттва 
оказывается      в   [положении]   продвигающегося        к  [обретению]   качеств 
Будды?» 
     [Вималакирти]   сказал:   «Манджушри,          Бодхисаттва     оказывается   в 
 [положении]   продвигающегося          к   [обретению]    качеств   Будды    тогда, 

когда   Бодхисаттва   идет, не являясь   идущим». 
     [Манджушри]        сказал:   «Каким     [образом]    Бодхисаттва      идет,  не 
являясь    идущим?» 
     [Вималакирти]        сказал:   «Когда     не   будет    [иметь]    намерения 
навредить,  [причинить] ущерб          и очень злобным, хотя   бы и [о]казался 
существом,       [творящим]     пять   беспросветных       [грехов].   Хотя    бы   и 
 [о]казался    существом     ада живых     существ,   лишен    всякой   нечистоты 
клеш.  Хотя бы и (о)казался в форме животного, лишен темного   мрака 
тупости.   Хотя     бы и (о)казался   в   [такой]   форме,   как асура,   не имеет 
гордости,      надменности       и   высокомерия.      Хотя     бы   и   (о)казался 
существом       в   мире  Ямараджи,     является    приобретшим      все собрания 
заслуг    и  мудрости.    Хотя   бы и  (о)казался     существом      [достигаемого 
благодаря       совершению       деяний,     вкушение      плода     которых]     не 
 [возможно]   отодвинуть       [на другой     уровень,   Мира    Форм]   и   [Мира] 
Бесформенного,          в     действительности         не     входит      [и    не 

 отождествляется]       с   этим  бытием.   Хотя    бы   и   (о)казался  существом 
 страстным, лишен желания всяких приятных удовольствий.  Хотя бы и 
 (о)казался    существом     гневливым,       не  питает   ненависти   ни к 
 одному    существу.    Хотя   бы и (о)казался   существом       невежественным, 
 обладает     умом,    истинно     постигающим        все  дхармы      посредством 
 праджни. 

     Хотя    бы и (о)казался   существом       жадным,   полностью       отдает   все 
 внешние      и   внутренние    предметы,    не  обращая     внимания     [даже]   на 
 тело    и   жизнь.    Хотя    бы   и   (о)казался    существом      нарушающим 
 нравственность, смотрит со страхом   даже   на малейшее прегрешение и 
 пребывает       во   всех    [двенадцати]     достоинствах       очищенности       и 
 умеренности в вещах.  Хотя бы и (о)казался существом   мстительным и 
 ненавистником, совершенно не имеет злобности и пребывает в любви. 

Хотя   бы и (о)казался существом   ленивым, непрерывно являет   усердие 
и   настойчив     в  упорном    поиске    всех  корней    добра.   Хотя   бы   и 
(о)казался    существом,     органы    чувств   и  ум   [которого   постоянно 
пребывают      в]  беспокойстве,    по  природе    уравновешен     и   обладает 
благом   самапатти.  Хотя   бы   и (о)казался   существом   с колеблющимся- 
сомневающимся   умом,   является   существом,   [обладающим]   праджня- 
парамитой,     и  знатоком    всех   работ   мирских    и  ушедших     от  мира 
 [святых   авторов].   Хотя   бы  и  (о)казался   существом    лицемерным      и 
льстивым, но [легко] разгадывает   криводушных   и достиг   мастерства   в 
осуществлении эффективных методов. 
    И    бытие   гордого    являет,  и  [тем,  кто]  будет   мостом    [334Б]  и 
опорой     всех   миров,   является.   Хотя   бы   и   (о)казался   существом, 
 [обладающем]      клешами,    но   и  клеш   совершенно      не  имеет,   и  по 
природе     полностью    чист.  Хотя   бы  и  (о)казался  [таким]   существом, 
 [как]   мара,  но  и  в  отношении   всех  [Учений    и   реализации]   качеств 
Будды     не   полагается    на  других.   Хотя    бы   и  (о)казался   [таким] 
существом,      [как]   Шравака,     но   и  существам     дает   возможность 
услышать      Учения,   [которые   они]   не  слышали    [прежде].  Хотя   бы   и 
 (о)казался   [таким]   существом,    [как]  Пратьекабудда,    но   и   в   великом 
сострадании       достиг   совершенства      ради   осуществления       полного 
созревания   всех   существ.  Хотя   бы и (о)казался существом   бедным, но 
и сокровищницу неисчерпаемого богатства   в руках   держит. Хотя   бы и 
 (о)казался    существом    с  плохими     органами    чувств,   но  [имеет]   и 
превосходное       тело   и   превосходно     украшен     [тридцатью     двумя] 
признаками      [великого   существа].   Хотя   бы   и  (о)казался  существом, 
родившимся       в  плохом     роду,  но   является   и  тем,   кто   благодаря 
 накопленным      собраниям   заслуг   и   мудрости  родится   в   высшем  Роду 
 Татхагаты. 
     Хотя   бы   и   (о)казался  существом   бессильным,   с   плохим   цветом, 
 чужаком,    но  является   и  миловидным,   и    обретшим    [тело]  подобное 
 телу   Нараяны. И достижение   [обычного   для]  всех   существ      [возраста] 
 и   горе   являет, и [тем,  кто] совершенно ушел    и полностью   уничтожил 
 опасность     смерти,    является.   Хотя    бы    и  (о)казался    существом 
 состоятельным,   но   и   никаких   деловых   интересов    не   имеет,   и   много 
 занимается      рассмотрением       идеи    непостоянства.       Хотя 
 Бодхисаттва     и  может   являть   много   слуг   и  актерства,  но  является 
 также    и   обладающим      уединенностью       и  вырвавшимся      из   грязи 

желаний.     Хотя   бы   и  (о)казался   существом     с  дхату  и  аятанами,   но 
обрел   также   дхарани    и украшен    всевозможными   талантами.   Хотя        бы 
и (о)казался тиртиком, [фактически] не является   и ставшим   тиртиком. 
Хотя    бы   и (о)казался   в   [форме   каких-либо]   существ  всех  миров, но и 
от    всех  [форм]    существ    тоже    отвернулся.    Хотя    бы   и  [о]казался 
существом       нирванистическим,        но   и   потока    перевоплощений        [в 
сансаре]   тоже    не   оставляет.  Так,   Манджушри,      Бодхисаттва    идет,   не 
являясь     идущим,     оказывается     в  [положении]      продвигающегося        к 
 [обретению]  качеств     Будды». 




> Примирение дихотомий, осуществлённое Вималакирти, настолько глубоко, что он шокирует своих учеников, проповедуя самые ужасающие поступки в качестве части пути бодхисаттвы. Бодхисаттва может совершать пять тяжелейших злодеяний , может следовать ложным еретическим учениям, может придерживаться шестидесяти двух неверных воззрений, может совокупляться, испытывая всевозможные виды страсти и так далее. Даже Мары, или демоны, -- сущая чума для различных миров, -- считаются бодхисатвами, пребывающими в состоянии непостижимого освобождения. Они изображают из себя дьявола, но лишь для того, чтобы способствовать развитию живых существ.


В Сутре нет ничего подобного. 
Там о преодолении негативных состояний, а не об их создании.

----------


## Германн

> Выдуманный Вами монизм


Источники цитировались - кому нужно, прочитает и сверится.
Аргументов с Вашей стороны по-прежнему нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Источники цитировались - кому нужно, прочитает.
> Аргументов по-прежнему нет.


Источники Вы сами прочитайте вдумчиво. Вы , вон, и Вималакирти Сутру-то прочитать не в состоянии, с хотя бы сбо знаомой Вам терминологией, чего уж говорить об индуистских источниках с абсолютно непонятной и неизвестной Вам ги в каком виде терминологией?

----------


## Германн

> Источники Вы сами прочитайте вдумчиво. Вы , вон, и Вималакирти Сутру-то прочитать не в состоянии, с хотя бы сбо знаомой Вам терминологией, чего уж говорить об индуистских источниках с абсолютно непонятной и неизвестной Вам ги в каком виде терминологией?


Извините, это беспредметный разговор. Я процитировал источники, и внятно сформулировал, что в монистической позиции не так. Ответных аргументов нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Извините, это беспредметный разговор. Я процитировал источники, и внятно сформулировал, что в монистической позиции не так. Ответных аргументов нет.


Вы сформулировали свой монизм, которого НЕТУ в тех источниках - Вам я, с привлечением коренных текстов и классических комментариев это показал. Кроме того я Вам дал словарное лпределение монизма и показал, что и шуньявада туда вполне внисывается. Я лично привёл буддийский текст, который Вы также осмыслить не смогли, я просил у Вас найти мне Бога в санкхье. Но Вы как зомбированный талдычите одно и то же. Вам же уже внятно, ясно, по-русски в е участники диссеуссии объяснили, что обсуждать Ваши фагтазии не будут. Никто не будет привлдить Вам аргументы, опровергающиеВаши фантазии ибо фантазию опровергать не нужно. Она же фантазия.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Tong Po, "аргумент к личности" это не аргумент. Мои цитаты прочитают, Ваши тоже. Шуньявада противоположна монизму: вещи не состоят из пустоты, пустота не является универсальной сущностью. На шастру нужны современные комментарии. Торчинов был мирским буддийским лектором (организацию не помню): возможно, данная община исповедует монизм, со всеми вытекающими из него противоречиями. Бог в санкхье называется Ишварой. Современная санкхья (не древняя) адаптирована под веданту, с её Богом; древняя была отчасти нетеистической, где-то здесь писал.

----------


## Tong Po

> Tong Po, "аргумент к личности" это не аргумент. Мои цитаты прочитают, Ваши тоже. Шуньявада противоположна монизму: вещи не состоят из пустоты, пустота не является универсальной сущностью. На шастру нужны современные комментарии. Торчинов был мирским буддийским лектором (организацию не помню): возможно, данная община исповедует монизм, со всеми вытекающими из него противоречиями. Бог в санкхье называется Ишварой. Современная санкхья (не древняя) адаптирована под веданту, с её Богом; древняя была отчасти нетеистической, где-то здесь писал.


Вполне аргумент - для того, чтобы Вы наконец поняли, что именно до Вас пытаются донести. Но - не в коня корм. При чём тут Торчинов? Санкхья не отрицает существования богов, но и буддизм также. Для он ологии санкхьи никакой бог не нужен. Да его и нет там. Словарные определения монизма перечитайте раз сто.

----------


## Alex

И, кстати, феноменология, которой оперирует Калачакра-тантра, внезапно замешана не на традиционной абхидхарме, а как раз на санкхье (КШ тоже использует классификацию таттв санкхьи, добавляя к ней шуддха-таттвы, так что о ужас).

----------

Tong Po (21.01.2013), Ондрий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вполне аргумент - для того, чтобы Вы наконец поняли, что именно до Вас пытаются донести. Но - не в коня корм. При чём тут Торчинов? Санкхья не отрицает существования богов, но и буддизм также. Для он ологии санкхьи никакой бог не нужен. Да его и нет там. Словарные определения монизма перечитайте раз сто.


Монизм учит происхождению всего из одного. Один субстрат, одна и та же сущность всех явлений. В шиваизме, такой универсальной сущностью, стоящей за явлениями (всеобщей субстанцией) является Бог. Шуньята не является универсальной сущностью: онтология пустотности исключает Бога (единую на всех и каждого основу бытия: одну и ту же сущность в каждом).




> И, кстати, феноменология, которой оперирует Калачакра-тантра, внезапно замешана не на традиционной абхидхарме, а как раз на санкхье (КШ тоже использует классификацию таттв санкхьи, добавляя к ней шуддха-таттвы, так что о ужас).


Калачакра-тантра стоит особняком. Она действительно использует материал индуизма, переосмысленный для буддийских целей. Она не замешана на воззрении сакхьи, это буддийская система по значению. В чём ужас?

----------


## Tong Po

> Монизм учит происхождению всего из одного. Один субстрат, одна и та же сущность всех явлений. В шиваизме, такой универсальной сущностью, стоящей за явлениями (всеобщей субстанцией) является Бог. Шуньята не является универсальной сущностью: онтология пустотности исключает Бога (единую на всех и каждого основу бытия: одну и ту же сущность в каждом).



Германн - почему бы Вам не сосредоточится на чтении сутр, а?

З.Ы. Шива, в шйвизме (во многих его формах) не только трансцедентен, но имманентен миру. Одновременно. То бишь, не стоит он за явлениями так как Вы тут всех пытаетесь убедить (интересно, зачем?). В санкхье нету единой сущности. Ну вот нету. Впрочем - пойду спать. Всё равно тут скучно. Иногда с кришнаиьами интересней беседовать, чем с Германном - они хоть по Индии мотаются (по всей) - фотками делятся, ценами, транспртными подсказками...

----------

Alex (21.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Перевод и комментарий А.М. Донца:



> [Вималакирти] сказал: «Манджушри, Бодхисаттва оказывается в [положении] продвигающегося к [обретению] качеств Будды тогда, когда Бодхисаттва идет, не являясь идущим».56
> 
> 56. Здесь и ниже используется выражение, которое весьма многозначно. Можно выделить 4 главных: 1) хотя Бодхисаттва и оказывается в форме некоего существа с присущими этому существу внешними и внутренними характеристиками, но не отождествляется с ним; 2) сам не зная, что он Бодхисаттва, выполняет некую миссию в форме данного существа (забойщик скота, проститутка и т.д.); 3) оказавшись в форме некоего существа, сохраняет качества Бодхисаттвы (вспомним описанные в джатаках перерождения Будды в форме животных); 4) просто представляется кем-то, будучи фактически другим.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Шива, в шйвизме (во многих его формах) не только трансцедентен, но имманентен миру. Одновременно. То бишь, не стоит он за явлениями так как Вы тут всех пытаетесь убедить (интересно, зачем?).


Безусловно, стоит. За всеми явлениями скрывается один и тот же Шива, без другого. (С абсолютной точки зрения ничего, кроме Шивы, вообще не существует.) Это единая субстанция, универсальный субстрат для всего. Отсюда следствия, которые перечислены ранее.  




> В санкхье нету единой сущности. Ну вот нету. Впрочем - пойду спать. Всё равно тут скучно. Иногда с кришнаиьами интересней беседовать, чем с Германном - они хоть по Индии мотаются (по всей) - фотками делятся, ценами, транспртными подсказками...


Мне немного лень цитировать ещё один источник - в данном случае, книгу И. Таймни "Введение в психологию йоги". Это синтез системы Патанджали с ведантой. Современная санкхья абсорбирована ведантой, и в ней есть единая сущность. То, что древняя санкхья была отчасти нетеистической, писал (в постинге о том, какая ситуация во внешних учениях объясняет приход Будды в Древнюю Индию: нетеистический характер древней санкхьи и джайнизма).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Она действительно использует материал индуизма*, переосмысленный для буддийских целей. *Она не замешана на воззрении сакхьи*, это буддийская система по значению.


Из санкхьи нахватали хороших слов, а не плохих понятий?

----------


## Германн

> Перевод и комментарий А.М. Донца:


Последующий текст раскрывает значение и показывает, что Бодхисаттва не имеет ложных взглядов, оказавшись в ситуации иноверца, и т.д.

----------


## Германн

> Из санкхьи нахватали хороших слов, а не плохих понятий?


Оттуда взята внешняя форма. Если так подойти, то и Четыре Благородные Истины - стандартная общеиндийская форма изложения религиозного учения (в древности). Что не делает проповедь Будды бессмысленной; или же индуистской. Будда учил в той форме, которая способствовала наилучшему восприятию информации. Калачакра-тантра подразумевает сотрудничество с иноверцами, и особую открытость по отношению к ним. Это всё специально, для внешних.

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 12275

----------

Tong Po (22.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вложение 12275


Наверное, в древности не было такой проблемы, что малейший намёк на индуизм вызвал восторженную реакцию, тут же трактуясь в пользу внешнего учения. Шиваиты, очарованные буддизмом, посещающие ванги, но остающиеся иноверцами - вероятно, явление современное. Для меня большая загадка, зачем искать Бога в буддизме, где его нет - и зачем нужен шактизм, если те же самые концепции разрабатывались греками и европейскими авторами, но без Калигхата и Камакхьи.

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 12276

----------

Alex (21.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Калачакра-тантра подразумевает *сотрудничество с иноверцами*, и особую открытость по отношению к ним. Это всё специально, *для внешних.*


Отчего же тогда буддисты, которые не входят в целевую аудиторию Калачакры (= фанаты шрути/смрити, санкхявадины, _индуистские тантрики_...), считают её особо продвинутым (и столь же полезным для себя) продуктом?

----------


## Германн

> Отчего же тогда буддисты, которые не входят в целевую аудиторию Калачакры (= фанаты смрити, санкхявадины, _индуистские тантрики_...), считают её особо продвинутым (и столь же полезным для себя) продуктом?


Это же буддийское Учение, недвойственная Ануттара-йога-тантра. Просто особенностью метода является большая открытость к внешним. Не знаю, как было в древности: может быть, раньше это помогало перейти в буддизм. Сегодня Калачакра-тантра пользуется популярностью у индуистов, к Прибежищу отнюдь не приходящих. Но это, наверное, всё равно позитивно для них (связь сработает в следующей жизни, уже без несвободы ошибочного воззрения).

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ондрий, где Вы берете такие симпатичные смайлики? Я тожа хочу...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это же буддийское Учение, недвойственная Ануттара-йога-тантра.


Не очень убедительно. Для меня это звучит как: "Это же буддийское Учение, суперактуальный наноглобализатор".




> Просто особенностью метода является большая открытость к внешним.


Вы о новом методе изложения старого по сути учения? Или там и учение новое, улучшенное?

----------

Ондрий (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Да я и не пытаюсь в чём-то убеждать Вас, Денис. То, что использован переосмысленный материал индуизма - известно, и не представляет проблем для буддистов. Здесь Калачакра вспоминается, как будто это аргумент в пользу единого вероучения буддистов с шиваитами. Это не работает как аргумент: воззрение в этой тантре буддийское.

----------


## Германн

> Ну вот он посредством людей и выясняет, как надо.


Пока не выяснил, не может дать Учение.



P.S. А вот Будда, не будучи омрачённым - показывает Путь.

----------


## Германн

Евгений Трубецкой об индийском и европейском монизме:
http://azbyka.ru/vera_i_neverie/o_sm...i-2g-all.shtml
"Не лучше обстоит дело и с монистическими учениями, религиозными и философскими. Их непоследовательность выражается в их бессилии преодолеть тот дуализм, против которого они борются. 
Основное начало всех этих учений заключается в утверждении единого без другого. В этом заключается сущность браманизма, который учит, что истинно есть только Брама, т. е. единое и безусловное. Раз это единое заключает в себе полноту бытия, вне его ничего не может быть. Стало быть, все другое, что мы воспринимаем в нашей действительности, лишено подлинной реальности; весь этот наблюдаемый нами мир конечных предметов, все это множество существ несовершенных, стремящихся и движущихся есть только майа... т. е. исчезающий мираж, – обманчивое чувственное представление. 
В общем, метафизические начала этого религиозного мировоззрения совпадают с метафизическими принципами древнегреческой элейской школы. Последняя также учила, что истинно есть только единое и неизменное, а все видимое нами множество с его движением и изменением представляет собою не подлинно сущее, а обманчивый мир мнения.
Казалось бы, эти положения браманизма и элейской школы представляют собою единственно последовательный вывод из понятия Безусловного и Всеединого. Но на самом деле и эти учения запутываются в том же роковом противоречии, как и учения дуалистические, – все в той же антиномии Всеединого и его другого. 
В самом деле, нетрудно убедиться, что в этих учениях нет действительного преодоления дуализма. Их отрицание «другого» – только мнимое, кажущееся. В их противоположении Брамы и майи подлинно сущего и обманчивого мира мнения возрождается все тот же дуализм, против которого борются и индусы и элейцы. Допустим, что весь окружающий нас мир есть только наша греза – обман нашего воображения. Спрашивается, откуда же взялся этот обман? Чтобы объяснить возможность майи, нужно допустить самый факт существования сновидения, реальность чувств, которые обманывают, реальность мысли, обманутой ложным мнением, словом – реальность грезящего и заблуждающегося сознания. Но эта греза и этот грезящий представляют собою нечто другое по отношению к «Единому». Самый факт «майи» или «обманчивого мнения» свидетельствует о реальности «другого», потому что в Абсолютном и всеедином этого обмана нет. Самая попытка устранить «другое» в монистических системах внутренне противоречива. Противоречие тут – не случайное, и потому оно может быть найдено в любом монистическом учении. В учении Спинозы, напр., оно выражается в несовместимых утверждениях единства мировой субстанции, исключающей множество и множественности модусов той же субстанции, возникающих неизвестно почему и как. В XIX столетии мы находим в наиболее ярком выражении то же противоречие в учении Шопенгауэра, который утверждает единство мировой сущности – мировой воли, проявляющейся во всем, и объясняет видимое множество по-индусски – чувственным обманом – ложным «представлением» сознающего и чувствующего субъекта. Непобежденный дуализм, раздвоение между «миром как волей и миром как представлением» вносит и тут резкий диссонанс в монистическую систему."

----------


## Германн

Если всё есть Шива-Шакти, и существует омрачение - омрачение тоже относится к Шиве-Шакти. Больше некому омрачаться.

----------


## Нико

> Если всё есть Шива-Шакти, и существует омрачение - омрачение тоже относится к Шиве-Шакти. Больше некому омрачаться.


А если не всё есть Шива-Шакти? Есть кому омрачиться?

----------


## Германн

> А если не всё есть Шива-Шакти? Есть кому омрачиться?


Но это будет уже не теистический монизм. А другие учения с Дхармой не путают (нет смысла их критиковать).

----------


## Aion

> Евгений Трубецкой об индийском и европейском монизме:


"Наш" ответ Евгению Николаичу: 



> 1-й ведантист. В начале реальным было ничто. 
> 2-й ведантист. В начале реальным было ни бытие, ни ничто. 
> 3-й ведантист. В начале реальным было только бытие, единое-без-иного. Оно было Брахманом. 
> 4-й ведантист. Брахман тождествен с сущностью нас самих. Ты еси То! 
> Парменид. Небытия нет. Вселенная одна. Она неподвижна. 
> Демокрит. Неподвижность есть ничто. Это пустое пространство. Оно заполнено движущимися атомами. 
> Буддист. Существует пустое пространство. Оно содержит бесконечное количество преходящих элементов. Когда все преходящие элементы прешли, то есть ничто (нирвана). 
> Нагарджуна. Все преходящие объекты относительны и пусты. Их ничто, или великая пустота, есть единственная реальность. Оно Будда (в его космическом теле). 
> Спиноза. Есть только одна субстанция! Это Бог (в его космическом теле). 
> ...

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Пока не выяснил, не может дать Учение.


Давайте теперь предположим, что он выяснял, выяснял и таки выяснил. ))
Появится ли в таком случае Путь в монизме?

----------

Германн (21.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Но это будет уже не теистический монизм. А другие учения с Дхармой не путают (нет смысла их критиковать).


А чё Вы всё про монизм-то? Это релевантно?

----------


## Германн

> "Наш" ответ Евгению Николаичу: [/IMG]


Проще подвергнуть критике такой подход, как противоречивый в любом случае. 
Буддийские ли термины используются, индуистские ли - монизм сам по себе негодная концепция. 
Будда-Дхарма не может быть абсурдной. Значит, нужно искать другую интерпретацию (пустота пустоты и т.д.)

----------


## Германн

> Давайте теперь предположим, что он выяснял, выяснял и таки выяснил. ))
> Появится ли в таком случае Путь в монизме?


Знание о Пути проявится. Но если есть неведение - значит, ещё не проявилось. 
Однако, существуют монистические учения, уже претендующие на достоверность Пути: чему нет оснований. Они, соответственно, ложные.

----------


## Aion

> Буддийские ли термины используются, индуистские ли - монизм сам по себе негодная концепция.


Да это вообще не концепция, а "контрацепция":


> Понятие "монизм" употреблено здесь Ф.И. Щербатским условно, в том смысле, в каком оно употреблялось и другими советскими буддологами (например, Е.Е. Обермиллером). Мадхьямика может быть названа монизмом только в особом смысле, ибо абсолютная реальность для нее не есть нечто одно, единственное или единое, так как категории "единство" и "множественность" вообще неприменимы к ней, снимаются в ней. Поэтому и понятие "advaya" в шуньявадинских текстах означает не столько монизм, сколько "не-дуальность", "не-дихотомичность". 
> 
> *Е. А. Торчинов
> О ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКИХ АСПЕКТАХ УЧЕНИЯ
> ПРАДЖНЯПАРАМИТЫ
> на примере «Ваджраччхедика-праджняпарамита-сутры»*


 :Cool:

----------

Германн (21.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

С другой же стороны, сколько садху, столько и школ шиваизма. Не исключено, что в Непале кто-нибудь учит о Шиве-Шакти как о символе изначального состояния, об указании на знаниевость и т.д. Теоретически, всё, что угодно можно привести в согласие с буддизмом. Тогда встанет вопрос только о линии преемственности, о реализации учителей. Если не произойдёт нового чуда, как с реформированным Бон (о влиянии Бодхисаттв на иноверцев говорится в процитированной Вималакирти-нирдеша Сутре) - надёжнее искать квалифицированных Учителей в той традиции, в которой сразу же учили так, как нужно.

----------


## Германн

> А чё Вы всё про монизм-то? Это релевантно?


Релевантно. 
Кашмирский шиваизм действительно учит самоомрачению Бога:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post540657
"Созидание, сохранение, растворение, *омрачение* и раскрытие - пять основных действий *в божественной игре Парамашивы*. Он создаёт, сохраняет и поглощает всё сущее. В этом процессе он скрывает свою истинную природу и является под видом ограниченных существ, заставляя их всё более отождествляться с ограниченным эго. *Проходя сквозь бесчисленные рождения и смерти, он, наконец, постигает свою истинную природу владыки, завершая таким образом божественную игру*. Всё это - проявление его божественной энергии и ничем не отлично от него самого. Итак, ограниченное существо не отлично от Бога, просто скрывающегося в такой форме" _Б.Н. Пандит, "Основы кашмирского шиваизма", М.:  2004. стр. 53._

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post540825
Комментарий к 3; 5 Боддхапанчадашика Абхинавагупты: 
"3. "*Шива и Шакти не знают того, что они отдельны. Они едины, точно как огонь един с теплом*". Если ради объяснения мы создаём различие между Шакти и Шивой,тогда можно было бы сказать, что Шакти является этим целым мирозданием, а то, из чего это мироздание проистекает, - это Шива. (...) 
5. "*Совокупное состояние мироздания - это его высшая Энергия (шакти), которую Он создал для того, чтобы распознать свою собственную природу*. Эта шакти, которая является воплощением совокупного состояния мироздания, хочет обладать состоянием Божественного Сознания. *Она находится в состоянии неведения*, оставаясь вполне совершенной и полной в каждом и всяком объекте." Почему Он сотворил эту высшую Энергию в своей собственной природе? Он сделал эо по одной причине - чтобы распознать свою собственную природу. Всё это мироздание - не что иное, как средство, которым мы можем распознать Господа Шиву. (....) *Итак, в мироздании существует неведение* и существует путь освобождения от этого неведения. Это - путь медитации в активности мира. Господь Шива тврит это внешнее мироздание ради осознавания своей собственной природы. *Это внешнее мироздание называется Шакти*, потому что оно является средством для осознания нашей собственной природы. *Когда он был только Шивой*, Он находился в своём полном блеске Божественного Сознания. *Он не постигал свою собственную природу*, потому что она уже там была. Но Он хочет, чтобы его собственная природа была постигнута. И всё-таки, так как она там уже есть, то нет ничего для постижения.* Поэтому для того, чтобы постигать свою природу, Он должен стать незнающим свою природу*." _Джон Хьюз, "Самореализация в кашмирском шиваизме. Устные наставления Свами Лакшман Джу", М. 2004, стр. 56-57._

Выделенный текст (Абхинавагупта + Свами Лакшман Джу):

"Шива и Шакти не знают того, что они отдельны. Они едины, точно как огонь един с теплом. Совокупное состояние мироздания - это его высшая Энергия (шакти), которую Он создал для того, чтобы распознать свою собственную природу. Она находится в состоянии неведения. Итак, в мироздании существует неведение. Это внешнее мироздание называется Шакти. Когда он был только Шивой, Он не постигал свою собственную природу. Поэтому для того, чтобы постигать свою природу, *Он должен стать незнающим свою природу*."

http://www.vaikuntha.ru/blog/veerashaiva/1506.html
"*Авидья-таттва (9) (неведение)* это сокращение способности к познанию – от неведения до частичного знания, по той же причине (...)
Таким образом, *36 элементов, от Шивы до Притхиви (земли) на самом деле являются модификациями Парашива-Брахмана* и присущей ему Шакти (силы)." _Из комментариев М. Шивакумара Свами к Шри Сиддханта Шикхамани._

Абхинавагупта, "Тантрасара" (4 глава): "Хотя Оно сияет Собственным сиянием, *Я [по своей воле] принимает собственное неведение* через Его независимую силу воли. Теперь нужно вернуться и стряхнуть это *самовозложенное неведение*, постепенно, так, чтобы Его истинная природа начала сверкать [снова]. Затем в своем постепенном цветении, она достигает полного расцвета – формы Верховного Господа."  

Б.Н.Пандит: "*Добровольное самоограничение, или самоневедение (омрачение), принимаемое Я*, о котором говорится в этом пассаже, считается ничем иным, как божественной игрой Абсолютного Сознания, и это не результат какого-то другого элемента, такого как изначальное неведение или иллюзия, известные соответственно как авидья и майя в философии Веданты. Неведение, или авидья в кашмирском шиваизме – одно из созданий Господа, и как таковое это только деталь Его божественной игры. Его отличие от Брахмана (или Высшего Шивы) логически привело бы к фундаментальной философской двойственности, нежели к монизму, заявленному Шанкарой. Кроме того, все божественные силы могли бы казаться узурпированными омрачающими силами майи, фактически лишая Брахмана божественных сил, [представляя Его] лишь бессильной пустотой, напоминающей пустоту глубокого сна без сновидений (сушупти)."

Проблема самоомрачения Бога в неокончательности реализации. Бог разворачивает самоомрачение из "совершенного" состояния: значит, из "совершенного" состояния можно выпасть обратно в страдание. Это сансара, а не Пробуждение.

----------

Lungrig (22.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Знание о Пути проявится. Но если есть неведение - значит, ещё не проявилось. 
> Однако, существуют монистические учения, уже претендующие на достоверность Пути: чему нет оснований. Они, соответственно, ложные.


Ну почему же. Если исходить из предположения, что монистичесий Бог выяснял истину и наконец выяснил, то знание о Пути появилось. Соответственно, какое-то из монистических учений может быть истинным.
Почему "просветление уму", достигнутое одним, не распространилось сразу на всех? А с чего вы взяли, что этот процесс должен быть мгновенным и повсеместным с т.з. существ обитающих в относительной реальности?

----------


## Ондрий

нет, я передумал - пусть все это останется в общем форуме, не нужно тащить в тибетский.
я слишком хорошего мнения о тибетцах для этого.

----------


## Германн

> Ну почему же. Если исходить из предположения, что монистичесий Бог выяснял истину и наконец выяснил, то знание о Пути появилось. Соответственно, какое-то из монистических учений может быть истинным.


В кашмирском шиваизме (наиболее последовательном) "совершенство" описывается как состояние, из которого Бог выпал в омрачение. За самоузнаванием может начаться новый цикл. Бог не знает Путь к необратимой реализации. Если бы он выяснил истину, реализация распространилась бы на всех.




> Почему "просветление уму", достигнутое одним, не распространилось сразу на всех? А с чего вы взяли, что этот процесс должен быть мгновенным и повсеместным с т.з. существ обитающих в относительной реальности?


Потому что относительная реальность должна исчезнуть, как только Бог избавился от омрачения. Она укоренена только в Боге, отражает его состояние.

----------


## Германн

> нет, я передумал - пусть все это останется в общем форуме, не нужно тащить в тибетский.
> я слишком хорошего мнения о тибетцах для этого.


Шиваизм занимает слабую позицию. Нет ничего более противоречивого, чем теистический монизм. Как можно путать его с совершенной Будда-Дхармой?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Потому что относительная реальность должна исчезнуть, как только Бог избавился от омрачения. Она укоренена только в Боге, отражает его состояние.


Пробуждение ото сна не обязано быть мгновенным и тотальным. Бывает, что уже проснулся, но остатки сновидений в голове все еще крутятся.



> Потому что относительная реальность должна исчезнуть, как только Бог избавился от омрачения.


Только в том случае, если относительная реальность "синхронна" с абсолютной. Но если в абсолютной времени нет или оно какое-то другое, суета в относительной может продолжаться еще очень долго.

----------

Германн (22.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Шиваизм занимает слабую позицию. Нет ничего более противоречивого, чем теистический монизм. Как можно путать его с совершенной Будда-Дхармой?


Реальность не обязана соответствовать рациональным представлениям о ней.  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Пробуждение ото сна не обязано быть мгновенным и тотальным. Бывает, что уже проснулся, но остатки сновидений в голове все еще крутятся.


Неполное совершенство не подобает высшему Учителю. Если Путь ещё не пройден до конца, то он не пройден. Хотя в монизме обучать Пути будет некого: омрачённый без другого, Пробуждённый тоже. 




> Только в том случае, если относительная реальность "синхронна" с абсолютной. Но если в абсолютной времени нет или оно какое-то другое, суета в относительной может продолжаться еще очень долго.


Это "другое" разрушает единство монизма. Наряду с совершенным Богом, обнаруживается ещё какое-то несовершенное, со своей стороны (что уже не Бог) состояние. Этого не может быть по определению: если всё есть Бог, и он избавился от омрачения, вызванной им суете больше негде найти себе места.




> Реальность не обязана соответствовать рациональным представлениям о ней.


Если реальность иррациональна, Путь непознаваем - значит, нет Пути.

P.S. Я помню, что Вы не монист. Спасибо за квалифицированное выступление в роли "адвоката дьявола".

----------


## Курт

> Неполное совершенство не подобает высшему Учителю. Если Путь ещё не пройден до конца, то он не пройден.


Пробудившийся человек садится за стол и записывает сон. Он уже вполне пробудился, но образы его сновидений по-прежнему с ним.




> Это "другое" разрушает единство монизма.


Нет, только единство времени.



> Если реальность иррациональна, Путь непознаваем - значит, нет Пути.


Если реальность иррациональна, то Путь непознаваем _рациональным способом_.




> P.S. Я помню, что Вы не монист. Спасибо за квалифицированное выступление в роли "адвоката дьявола".


Пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (22.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если реальность иррациональна, то Путь непознаваем _рациональным способом_.


Воистину верно! Есть же и такой инструмент познания реальности:

----------


## Нико

> Реальность не обязана соответствовать рациональным представлениям о ней.


Реальность вообще никому ничем не обязана. Это мы ей обязаны. )

----------


## Германн

> Пробудившийся человек садится за стол и записывает сон. Он уже вполне пробудился, но образы его сновидений по-прежнему с ним.


Этого с Богом не случилось. Его сон ещё длится, поскольку неведение существует.




> Нет, только единство времени.


Если время противостоит единству Бога, оно должно исчезнуть при самоузнавании. Если время присутствует - то Бог себя, по факту времени, не узнал.




> Если реальность иррациональна, то Путь непознаваем _рациональным способом_.


Иррациональное познание не подлежит вербализации, планированию. Невозможно Учение, невозможен Путь.

----------


## Германн

Вернусь к утверждению, вызвавшему страниц 20 назад бурю критики. Каждый десятый на ванге (вне традиционных регионов) не буддист. И не становится буддистом после, дополняя техниками ваджраянского происхождения шиваитскую практику. Такие иноверцы ближе к буддистам, чем кто бы то ни было, а отношение к их вероучению важнее осмысления других религий. Можно определить их веру так: 

1. Есть общая йогическая практика: ни индуистский, ни буддийский тантризм.
2. Кроме одного и того же Бога, с абсолютной точки зрения ничего больше нет.
3. За пустотой - единый (без другого) Бог: он же Самантабхадра, Ади-Будда.
4. Ламы скрывают настоящую Ваджраяну, которой по-прежнему учат шакты.
5. Шиваиты и шакты достигают того, что в буддизме считается Пробуждением.
6. Пробуждает технология йоги, никак не связанная с религиозной доктриной.
7. Традиционные взгляды тибетских буддистов ущербны.

----------

Lungrig (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вернусь к утверждению, вызвавшему страниц 20 назад бурю критики.


Зачем возвращаетесь? Я понимаю, конечно, что сансара -- это замкнутый круг, но мы же тут всё же не белки в колесе.  




> Каждый десятый на ванге (вне традиционных регионов) не буддист.


Вы вели статистику? 




> И не становится буддистом после, дополняя техниками ваджраянского происхождения шиваитскую практику.


Опять же, откуда статистика? 





> Такие иноверцы ближе к буддистам, чем кто бы то ни было


, 

Ближе к буддистам, чем сами буддисты? 




> а отношение к их вероучению важнее осмысления других религий.


Т.е. важнее осмысления буддизма? 





> 1. Есть общая йогическая практика: ни индуистский, ни буддийский тантризм.


Индуисты не примешивают свою йогическую практику к буддизму. 




> 2. Кроме одного и того же Бога, с абсолютной точки зрения ничего больше нет.


Что за "один и тот же бог?




> 3. За пустотой - единый (без другого) Бог: он же Самантабхадра, Ади-Будда.


Индуисты не верят в Самантабхадру. 




> 4. Ламы скрывают настоящую Ваджраяну, которой по-прежнему учат шакты.


Ламы ничего не скрывают на вангах. 




> 5. Шиваиты и шакты достигают того, что в буддизме считается Пробуждением.


Нет, и не стремятся к этому буддийскому пробуждению. У них своё есть. 




> 6. Пробуждает технология йоги, никак не связанная с религиозной доктриной.


Увы, здесь большая ошибка. У индуистов все технологии йоги повязаны на религии. Вы хоть раз на Ганге были? Река такая в Индии есть. 



> 7. Традиционные взгляды тибетских буддистов ущербны.


Они не мучаются этим вопросом. 



> Всё остальное детали.


Ваших представлений, или "вообще"?

----------


## Германн

> Вы вели статистику? Опять же, откуда статистика?


Личные наблюдения, которые подкрепляются беседой в этом треде. Вы найдёте здесь все элементы, мотая назад.

----------


## Нико

> Личные наблюдения, которые подкрепляются беседой в этом треде. Вы найдёте здесь все элементы, мотая назад.


Я не хочу мотать назад уже. ) В этом треде нет подлинных индуистов, которые жили много лет в Индии и знают. Одни догоны.

----------


## Tong Po

> Личные наблюдения, которые подкрепляются беседой в этом треде. Вы найдёте здесь все элементы, мотая назад.


Ну ещё бы! У Вас же уже и Дуджом Лингпа и Син Юнь не-буддисты. Шиваиты.

Вы тему завели, чтобы ранжировать людей на буддистов и не-будистов?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Ондрий (22.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну ещё бы! У Вас же уже и Дуджом Лингпа и Син Юнь не-буддисты. Шиваиты.


Нет.

Поскольку в пользу этого вероучения всегда приводится, как аргумент, монизм (или что-нибудь его напоминающее) в историческом буддизме, ещё раз повторюсь. Во-первых, нужны современные комментарии, подтверждающие именно монизм. Во-вторых, в любой религии есть свои отклонения. 

*Для буддизма монизм - исключение. Он традиционно оспаривался. Для шиваизма монизм - правило. Он традиционно развивался.*

Поскольку профессор Е.А. Торчинов был официальным представителем школы "Фо гуан" и выражал позицию монизма, конечно же, есть основания считать монизм настоящим учением "Фо гуан". Если это так (полной уверенности нет) - ну что ж. Ещё одна неудачная философия, в рамках буддизма, такое иногда бывает. В книгах китаистов я читал, что субстанционализм Дао повлиял на переводы и интерпретации в Китае, но не все китайские учителя восприняли монизм, однозначно. У меня нет оснований считать, что онтология Чань сущностно совпадает с даосской и индуистской. Нужны традиционные комментарии. 

Дуджом Лингпа не был монистом.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не хочу мотать назад уже. ) В этом треде нет подлинных индуистов, которые жили много лет в Индии и знают. Одни догоны.


Догонов тут тоже нет

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вернусь к утверждению, вызвавшему страниц 20 назад бурю критики. Каждый десятый на ванге (вне традиционных регионов) не буддист. И не становится буддистом после, дополняя техниками ваджраянского происхождения шиваитскую практику. Такие иноверцы ближе к буддистам, чем кто бы то ни было, а отношение к их вероучению важнее осмысления других религий. Можно определить их веру так: 
> 
> 1. Есть общая йогическая практика: ни индуистский, ни буддийский тантризм.
> 2. Кроме одного и того же Бога, с абсолютной точки зрения ничего больше нет.
> 3. За пустотой - единый (без другого) Бог: он же Самантабхадра, Ади-Будда.
> 4. Ламы скрывают настоящую Ваджраяну, которой по-прежнему учат шакты.
> 5. Шиваиты и шакты достигают того, что в буддизме считается Пробуждением.
> 6. Пробуждает технология йоги, никак не связанная с религиозной доктриной.
> 7. Традиционные взгляды тибетских буддистов ущербны.


Очень хорошая иллюстрация пословицы "смотрю в книгу и вижу фигу".

----------

Tong Po (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Поскольку профессор Е.А. Торчинов был официальным представителем школы "Фо гуан" и выражал позицию монизма, конечно же, есть основания считать монизм настоящим учением "Фо гуан".


 Это -- правильный силлогизм? 





> Дуджом Лингпа не был монистом.


И на том спасибо.

----------


## Нико

> Догонов тут тоже нет


Есть только флуд. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B4

----------


## Ондрий

Не, флуда мало, Дрон тут только на выходных.

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не, флуда мало, Дрон тут только на выходных.


Остальных более чем хватает в будни. )))

----------


## Германн

> Очень хорошая иллюстрация пословицы "смотрю в книгу и вижу фигу".


С какими перечисленными утверждениями Вы не согласны?

----------


## Нико

> С какими утверждениями, перечисленными в п. 1-7 Вы не согласны?


Я, например, не согласна ни с одним из них, потому что это домыслы про индуистов, а не их реальные воззрения.

----------

Tong Po (22.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> С какими перечисленными утверждениями Вы не согласны?


Со всеми. И вам об этом тут все пишут.

----------

Tong Po (22.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Со всеми.


Значит, Вы согласны с тем, что: 

1. Нет оснований утверждать тантризм вообще: есть индуистский, и есть буддийский тантризм.
2. Нет оснований утверждать Бога или всеобщую субстанцию.
3. Нет оснований утверждать одного и того же на всех Ади-Будду.
4. Нет оснований отрицать, что Ламы обучают настоящей Ваджраяне.
5. Нет оснований считать, что шиваиты и шакты достигают Пробуждения.
6. Нет оснований утверждать, что йогическая техника без воззрения Пробуждает.
7. Нет оснований отрицать, что традиционные взгляды тибетских буддистов адекватны.




> И вам об этом тут все пишут.


Значит, с этим согласны и они.

----------


## Нико

> 1. Нет общей йогической практики: есть индуистский, и есть буддийский тантризм.
> 2. Бога или всеобщей субстанции - нет.
> 3. За пустотой нет одного и того же на всех Ади-Будды.
> 4. Ламы обучают настоящей Ваджраяне.
> 5. Шиваиты и шакты не достигают Пробуждения.
> 6. Йогическая техника без воззрения - не Пробуждает.
> 7. Традиционные взгляды тибетских буддистов адекватны.


Вот это уже лучше.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ребята, давайте жить дружно! )))

----------

Aion (22.01.2013), Lungrig (22.01.2013), Pyro (22.01.2013), Tong Po (22.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (22.01.2013), Дмитрий С (22.01.2013), Нико (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Уррааа! Нашего полку котов Леопольдов прибыло  :Smilie: .

Хотя, кот Леопольд приносил не меч, но мир  :Wink: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хотя, кот Леопольд приносил не меч, но мир .


Зато Манджушри - меч.
А еще бодхисаттва называеца.

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Зато Манджушри - меч.
> А еще бодхисаттва называеца.


Если б тока Манджушри  :Frown: .

Ну, им всем в то время образования не хватало. Не было телевизора, Интернета... Будды являлись раз в энное количество тысячелетий. Вот и варились, бедняги, в собственном соку...

----------


## Нико

> Ну, им всем в то время образования не хватало. Не было телевизора, Интернета...


И мультиков.  :Cry:

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Если бы не книги, я, например, остался бы с детства приверженцем викингов (а ребята еще те были). Мечтал умереть в бою с мечем в руке  :Frown: . Чтобы попасть к Одину...

Хорошо, что есть определенное информационное поле. Есть, что с чем сравнить  :Wink: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мечтал умереть в бою с мечем в руке .


Или с мячом? )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Или с мячом? )


Нет, с мечом. Я посмотрел фильм "Викинги", и меня впечатлила их смелость и бесшабашность...

----------


## Германн

http://www.zaxodi-v-internet.ru/general-butt-naked.html
"Перед каждым боем Блайи приносил в жертву детей. По его словам, он любил подплывать к детям, игравшим на берегу реки, и хватать их из-под воды, топить или сворачивать им шею, а иногда он их просто резал. Как объяснял Блайи, жертвой обязательно должен быть невинный ребёнок, и ему надо было обязательно вырезать сердце, разрезать на кусочки, и съесть. Так он поступал не с детьми врагов, а с детьми из своего же собственного племени!
А что делала бригада Блайи после захвата деревни чужого племени? Об этом будущий христианский священник также рассказывал иностранным корреспондентам: "Мы пьянствовали и принимали наркотики… Мы приносили в жертву местных подростков и пили их кровь… Мы отрезали людям головы и играли головами в футбол". Блайи утверждает, что ему регулярно являлся Сатана, и разговаривал с ним.
Однако в июле 1996 года 25-летний пожиратель детских сердец неожиданно раскаялся. По его словам, он собирался совершить очередное жертвоприношение - он должен был зарезать девочку в возрасте 3-х или 4-х лет. Вот как Блайи об этом рассказывал: "Ребёнок был необычно красивым и добрым. Большинство детей, которых приносили мне старейшины, плакали, сопротивлялись. Этот ребёнок был мирным. Я подумал - этот ребёнок не должен умереть. Но я пересилил себя. И убил. Из всех тысяч, что я убил, я не хотел убивать только эту маленькую девочку. Сразу после её убийства у меня было прозрение. Я увидел белый свет в форме человека. И голос сказал мне: "Покайся и живи, или откажись и умри". Это был Христос."
После этого видения Джошуа Мильтон Блайи крестился, перестал убивать и поедать людей. Бойцы его отряда подумали, что командир сошёл с ума. Тогда он сбежал от них, и поселился в соседней африканской стране - в Гане. Там, в Гане, в 1997 году Блайи стал протестантским священником."

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Вот-вот... Кстати, и в Евангелие есть про лже-пророков. По делам их узнаете их (не по словам). Кстати, интересно будет, если коллеги из Тхеравады дадут соответствующие цитаты из Канона. Будда об этом говорил гораздо больше. И карма, кстати, в основном черпает себя не в словах, а в делах...

----------


## Нико

> http://www.zaxodi-v-internet.ru/general-butt-naked.html
> "Перед каждым боем Блайи приносил в жертву детей. По его словам, он любил подплывать к детям, игравшим на берегу реки, и хватать их из-под воды, топить или сворачивать им шею, а иногда он их просто резал. Как объяснял Блайи, жертвой обязательно должен быть невинный ребёнок, и ему надо было обязательно вырезать сердце, разрезать на кусочки, и съесть. Так он поступал не с детьми врагов, а с детьми из своего же собственного племени!
> А что делала бригада Блайи после захвата деревни чужого племени? Об этом будущий христианский священник также рассказывал иностранным корреспондентам: "Мы пьянствовали и принимали наркотики… Мы приносили в жертву местных подростков и пили их кровь… Мы отрезали людям головы и играли головами в футбол". Блайи утверждает, что ему регулярно являлся Сатана, и разговаривал с ним.
> Однако в июле 1996 года 25-летний пожиратель детских сердец неожиданно раскаялся. По его словам, он собирался совершить очередное жертвоприношение - он должен был зарезать девочку в возрасте 3-х или 4-х лет. Вот как Блайи об этом рассказывал: "Ребёнок был необычно красивым и добрым. Большинство детей, которых приносили мне старейшины, плакали, сопротивлялись. Этот ребёнок был мирным. Я подумал - этот ребёнок не должен умереть. Но я пересилил себя. И убил. Из всех тысяч, что я убил, я не хотел убивать только эту маленькую девочку. Сразу после её убийства у меня было прозрение. Я увидел белый свет в форме человека. И голос сказал мне: "Покайся и живи, или откажись и умри". Это был Христос."
> После этого видения Джошуа Мильтон Блайи крестился, перестал убивать и поедать людей. Бойцы его отряда подумали, что командир сошёл с ума. Тогда он сбежал от них, и поселился в соседней африканской стране - в Гане. Там, в Гане, в 1997 году Блайи стал протестантским священником."


И мне тут Голос сказал: "Чем дальше, тем интереснее посты Германна". Наверное, пора покаяться, поехать в Мумба-юмбу, что ли.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Кстати, на Ангулималу че-то похоже  :Wink: . Тот, по-моему, уши отрезал...

----------

Сергей Хос (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я, кстати, не бросал бы камни в Германна  :Frown:  (не позволю обижать друзей  :Smilie: )

Он - эмоциональный человек, но, в отличие от многих его оппонентов, не опускается до личных выпадов и оскорблений  :Frown: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Сергей Хос (22.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я, кстати, не бросал бы камни в Германна  (не позволю обижать друзей )
> 
> Он - эмоциональный человек, но, в отличие от многих его оппонентов, не опускается до личных выпадов и оскорблений .


И я не брошу камни в Германна. Мне только не совсем ясны его позиции.

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И я не брошу камни в Германна. Мне только не совсем ясны его позиции.


Нико, Вы - добрый человек. Вы ни в кого не способны бросить камень, даже если постараетесь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы - добрый человек. Вы ни в кого не способны бросить камень, даже если постараетесь .


Эта точно. Насчёт доброты не знаю, но бросать камни не могу. ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Эта точно. Насчёт доброты не знаю, но бросать камни не могу. ))))


И Ваша доброта и искренность, незлобивость, незлопамятность важнее, чем тысячи томов знаний...

----------


## Нико

> И Ваша доброта и искренность, незлобивость, незлопамятность важнее, чем тысячи томов знаний...


Хватит уже. Даже неважно, сколько в Ваших словах иронии. Разобраться бы с этим тредом. )

----------


## Дубинин

> И я не брошу камни в Германна. Мне только не совсем ясны его позиции.


Какя разница, какая позиция? Главное что от людей с ним переписывающихся, лично я узнал и поимел новых мыслей больше, чем за ретрит.

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Ритл (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хватит уже. Даже неважно, сколько в Ваших словах иронии. Разобраться бы с этим тредом. )


В моих словах нет и тени иронии. Разве Вы не заметили, что я здесь не издеваюсь над людьми?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Нико (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Какя разница, какая позиция? Главное что от людей с ним переписывающихся, лично я узнал и поимел новых мыслей больше, чем за ретрит.


Вот-вот! Я считаю, что мы должны ценить таких участников, которые (даже если предположить, что они полностью заблуждаются) абсолютно безвозмездно дарят нам такие обсуждения.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Ритл (13.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мне только не совсем ясны его позиции.


Есть множество Будд. Бога нет. Пустота не субстанция.
Пустота пуста (это не Парашива). Созерцание пустотности с мотивацией всем помочь ведёт к Пробуждению. Если с Методом - Пробуждает. 
Путь к состоянию Будды есть только в Буддизме и реформированном Бон: другие традиции могут помочь с благоприятным перерождением.
Христианство предпочтительнее Шиваизма и Шактизма по причине развитого в нём учения о сострадании.
Славянское язычество не вносит путаницу в Будда-Дхарму, чем тоже предпочтительней.

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Ритл (13.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------


## Aion

> Бога нет.


А в девалоке кто?  :Cool:

----------


## Германн

> А в девалоке кто?


Смертные.

----------


## Aion

> Смертные.


А поконкретнее?

----------


## Нико

> Смертные.


Смертные боги.

----------

Германн (22.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Смертные боги.


Вот и я о том...

----------


## Курт

> Пробудившийся человек садится за стол и записывает сон. Он уже вполне пробудился, но образы его сновидений по-прежнему с ним.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Этого с Богом не случилось. Его сон ещё длится, поскольку неведение существует.


Вы - будучи в рамках этой теории воображаемым персонажем в сознании Бога - не можете знать, пробудился он уже или нет. Ведь вы, воображаемый персонаж  :Wink:  , можете существовать и как часть божественного сна (спящего Бога), и как часть божественного воображения (пробудившегося Бога). 



> Если время противостоит единству Бога, оно должно исчезнуть при самоузнавании. Если время присутствует - то Бог себя, по факту времени, не узнал.


Если сравнить непробужденное существо с сухим деревом, а просветление - с огнем, то можно сказать, что огонь еще не добрался до вашего личного дерева. Но это не значит, что в лесу нет пожара. Есть, просто он пока до вас не дошел.



> Иррациональное познание не подлежит вербализации, планированию. Невозможно Учение, невозможен Путь.


Приведу аргумент, который часто слышал в спорах от христиан:
Невозможно найти Бога. Но можно найти место, где тебя найдет Бог.

Соответственно, Путь в этом случае становится не путем к истине, а только лишь путем в "место" (или, точнее, состояние ума), из которого можно найти истину уже не-рациональным способом.
Соответственно, Учение и Путь вполне себе возможны. )

----------

Tong Po (23.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы - будучи в рамках этой теории воображаемым персонажем в сознании Бога - не можете знать, пробудился он уже или нет. Ведь вы, воображаемый персонаж  , можете существовать и как часть божественного сна (спящего Бога), и как часть божественного воображения (пробудившегося Бога).


Интересная версия теистического монизма. Если Бог не имеет отношения к человеческому знанию (если не Бог отвечает за способность человека знать) - от человека ничего не зависит. Обычно представляют совершенного Бога, играющего людьми: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post542615
Но можно представить и омрачённого Бога. Для мертворожденного персонажа божественного сновидения, в любом случае, одинаково нет Пути.




> Если сравнить непробужденное существо с сухим деревом, а просветление - с огнем, то можно сказать, что огонь еще не добрался до вашего личного дерева. Но это не значит, что в лесу нет пожара. Есть, просто он пока до вас не дошел.


От "дерева" здесь ничего не зависит, практика тождественна отказу от практики, знание тождественно незнанию. Что обессмысливает систему не с логической, а с практической точки зрения.




> Приведу аргумент, который часто слышал в спорах от христиан:
> Невозможно найти Бога. Но можно найти место, где тебя найдет Бог.


Кто-то найдёт. Нет способа точно узнать, Бог ли это - даже если допустить его существование. Человек маленький, а Бог большой: не умещается в масштаб доступного познания, не подлежит проверке в качестве именно Бога. Можно посчитать, что человека, испытавшего божественное присутствие, поддержал не бессмертный Бог - а смертный бог Брахма. 




> Соответственно, Путь в этом случае становится не путем к истине, а только лишь путем в "место" (или, точнее, состояние ума), из которого можно найти истину уже не-рациональным способом. Соответственно, Учение и Путь вполне себе возможны. )


Если истинность чего-либо нельзя проверить, её нет способа и утверждать. Духовное знание остаётся гадательным (предположительным, недостоверным). 
В случае теизма, это в любом случае так (даже если система справедлива), но в случае буддизма система постулирует конечную проверку слов Будды.

----------


## Курт

> Интересная версия теистического монизма. Если Бог не имеет отношения к человеческому знанию (если не Бог отвечает за способность человека знать) - от человека ничего не зависит.


А если Бог имеет отношение к человеческому знанию - в этом случае разве от человека что-то зависит?
Что касается способности знать, то она ведь может существовать, но не использоваться.
Пока вы ее используете, вы - "воображаемое существо", которое, как и положено ненастоящему, не способно знать.
Но как только вы ее используете, вы уже не "воображаемое существо", а Бог, и, естественно, способны и знаете.



> От "дерева" здесь ничего не зависит, практика тождественна отказу от практики, знание тождественно незнанию. Что обессмысливает систему не с логической, а с практической точки зрения.


Любая аналогия имеет свои границы, за пределами которой она теряет смысл.
Аналогия с "деревьями и огнем" показывает, каким образом могут существовать непросветленные суб-личности даже при том, что некоторые суб-личности уже просветлились и исчезли.
Чтобы эта аналогия отображала еще Путь (для чего она изначально не предназначалась), придется ее несколько расширить и напрячь фантазию, представив, что деревья в этом лесу способны двигаться. Соответственно, Учение в этом случае - это указание, в каком направлении нужно идти, чтобы поскорее добраться до зоны "горящего леса" и загореться самому. ))



> Приведу аргумент, который часто слышал в спорах от христиан:
> Невозможно найти Бога. Но можно найти место, где тебя найдет Бог.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Кто-то найдёт. Нет способа точно узнать, Бог ли это - даже если допустить его существование. Человек маленький, а Бог большой: не умещается в масштаб доступного познания, не подлежит проверке в качестве именно Бога. Можно посчитать, что человека, испытавшего божественное присутствие, поддержал не бессмертный Бог - а смертный бог Брахма.


Ну, это вообще не аргумент. Если так рассуждать, то можно сказать, например, что нет никакой нирваны, а Будду (и его последователей) обманул дьявол с целью заполучить их бессмертные души.
Вы же не можете совершенно точно знать, пробудился ли Шакьямуни или нет. Не можете залезть ему в голову. Вы в это верите. Так же и гипотетические монисты, которых мы обсуждаем: верят, что индивидуальное сознание их гуру растворилось в абсолютном сознании Бога как капля в океане.



> Если истинность чего-либо нельзя проверить, её нет способа и утверждать. Духовное знание остаётся гадательным (предположительным, недостоверным).


Отчего же нельзя? Вполне можно проверить. Инструкции, как достигнуть "места", которое посещает истина - даны. А когда достигните этого места и дождетесь ее там - то, что это истина, а не что-то еще, станет самоочевидно.
Аргумент "человек маленький, Бог большой, поэтому он не может вместить" - не годится, т.к. человек в рамках такой системы не "вмещает" Бога, а только лишь избавляется от заблуждения о том, что он и Бог являются чем-то отдельным друг от друга.



> В случае теизма, это в любом случае так (даже если система справедлива), но в случае буддизма система постулирует конечную проверку.


В случае рассматриваемой системы монизма конечная проверка также имеет место: ведь Бог-то уж точно знает, что он - Бог. ))

----------

Tong Po (23.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А если Бог имеет отношение к человеческому знанию - в этом случае разве от человека что-то зависит?


Нет. Но в этом случае можно зафиксировать неведение, как факт, и отнести его к Богу (как в кашмирском шиваизме) - и Бог в человеке будет стремиться к самопознанию. В этом случае, аргументом будет не отсутствие свободы что-то изменить, а незнание омрачённого Бога, что делать. Если же человек только персонаж сновидения, делать нечего, всё равнозначно. Практика не лучше бездействия, духовное знание не отличается от полного неведения. Результат у них один.




> Что касается способности знать, то она ведь может существовать, но не использоваться.
> Пока вы ее используете, вы - "воображаемое существо", которое, как и положено ненастоящему, не способно знать.
> Но как только вы ее используете, вы уже не "воображаемое существо", а Бог, и, естественно, способны и знаете.


Персонажи сновидения не пробуждаются, и не овладевают спящим. Они только тени спящего, от которого всё зависит (если сон осознанный) и который только и может что-то сделать для освобождения (если сон омрачённый). Персонажи сновидения не могут что-то знать, знать может только спящий. Если уже знает - любое состояние персонажей равнозначно (нет Пути онтологически). Если не знает - то не знает Путь (нет Пути гносеологически).

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> http://www.zaxodi-v-internet.ru/general-butt-naked.html
> "Перед каждым боем Блайи приносил в жертву детей. По его словам, он любил подплывать к детям, игравшим на берегу реки, и хватать их из-под воды, топить или сворачивать им шею, а иногда он их просто резал. Как объяснял Блайи, жертвой обязательно должен быть невинный ребёнок, и ему надо было обязательно вырезать сердце, разрезать на кусочки, и съесть. Так он поступал не с детьми врагов, а с детьми из своего же собственного племени!
> А что делала бригада Блайи после захвата деревни чужого племени? Об этом будущий христианский священник также рассказывал иностранным корреспондентам: "Мы пьянствовали и принимали наркотики… Мы приносили в жертву местных подростков и пили их кровь… Мы отрезали людям головы и играли головами в футбол". Блайи утверждает, что ему регулярно являлся Сатана, и разговаривал с ним.
> Однако в июле 1996 года 25-летний пожиратель детских сердец неожиданно раскаялся. По его словам, он собирался совершить очередное жертвоприношение - он должен был зарезать девочку в возрасте 3-х или 4-х лет. Вот как Блайи об этом рассказывал: "Ребёнок был необычно красивым и добрым. Большинство детей, которых приносили мне старейшины, плакали, сопротивлялись. Этот ребёнок был мирным. Я подумал - этот ребёнок не должен умереть. Но я пересилил себя. И убил. Из всех тысяч, что я убил, я не хотел убивать только эту маленькую девочку. Сразу после её убийства у меня было прозрение. Я увидел белый свет в форме человека. И голос сказал мне: "Покайся и живи, или откажись и умри". Это был Христос."
> После этого видения Джошуа Мильтон Блайи крестился, перестал убивать и поедать людей. Бойцы его отряда подумали, что командир сошёл с ума. Тогда он сбежал от них, и поселился в соседней африканской стране - в Гане. Там, в Гане, в 1997 году Блайи стал протестантским священником."


Увы, но, насколько мне известно, с т.з. простестанов невинно убиенные дети попадут в ад, т.к. не знали Христа, а Блайи, как и нацисты-лютеране, попадут в рай, ибо услышали про Христа  в воскресной школе или кирхе.

----------


## Курт

> Если же человек только персонаж сновидения, делать нечего, всё равнозначно. Практика не лучше бездействия, духовное знание не отличается от полного неведения. Результат у них один.


Верно. Для Бога нет разницы, будете вы практиковать сейчас или исчезнете естественным путем через миллиард лет. Есть разница для вас - перестанете вы мучаться раньше или позже. 



> Персонажи сновидения не пробуждаются, и не овладевают спящим. Они только тени спящего, от которого всё зависит (если сон осознанный) и который только и может что-то сделать для освобождения (если сон омрачённый). Персонажи сновидения не могут что-то знать, знать может только спящий.


Т.к. персонажи сна в данном случае - это суб-личности, то в относительном смысле что-то зависит и от них.
Так же они могут обладать знанием, которое ложно в абсолютном смысле, но вполне истино с т.з. их собственной иллюзорной реальности.

----------

Tong Po (23.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Верно. Для Бога нет разницы, будете вы практиковать сейчас или исчезнете естественным путем через миллиард лет. Есть разница для вас - перестанете вы мучаться раньше или позже.


Не назвал бы эту разницу духовной, смысловой. Отношение совершенства и несовершенства не меняется: что было, то и будет. Ситуация законченная. Это точно такое же положение человека, как в материализме, только одна механическая жизнь расширена до длинной серии. Конечно есть желания и боль, ответные реакции - но в них нет смысла. Это лишь завихрения в движении косной материи. Так и с персонажами сновидения Бога. Что бы они ни делали, по принципу хочу / не хочу, всё равнозначно. Пробуждение не более ценно, чем омрачение. Уверовать в такую систему не более ценно, чем не уверовать, даже если она справедлива.




> Т.к. персонажи сна в данном случае - это суб-личности, то в относительном смысле что-то зависит и от них.
> Так же они могут обладать знанием, которое ложно в абсолютном смысле, но вполне истино с т.з. их собственной иллюзорной реальности.


В них действует не кто-то отличный от Бога, поэтому свободное решение зависит только от него.

----------


## Курт

> Не назвал бы эту разницу духовной, смысловой. Отношение совершенства и несовершенства не меняется: что было, то и будет. Ситуация законченная. Это точно такое же положение человека, как в материализме, только одна механическая жизнь расширена до длинной серии. Конечно есть желания и боль, ответные реакции - но в них нет смысла. Это лишь завихрения в движении косной материи. Так и с персонажами сновидения Бога. Что бы они ни делали, по принципу хочу / не хочу, всё равнозначно. Пробуждение не более ценно, чем омрачение. Уверовать в такую систему не более ценно, чем не уверовать, даже если она справедлива.


Повторюсь: с абсолютной т.з. - да, не более ценно. Но с относительной - ценность несомненна. Будет ли для конкретного существа еще миллион лет страданий или нет.



> В них действует не кто-то отличный от Бога, поэтому свободное решение зависит только от него.


Хотя конечный источник действия для них - Бог, но, поскольку они все еще омрачены, то лишены божественной полноты. Также, как свет, пропущеный через множество разноцветных стекл, становится слабым и тусклым.

----------

Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Повторюсь: с абсолютной т.з. - да, не более ценно. Но с относительной - ценность несомненна. Будет ли для конкретного существа еще миллион лет страданий или нет.


Поскольку с абсолютной точки зрения нет ценности, отсутствует рациональная причина принимать такую веру. Она не может быть доказана - если же будет принята, не даёт никакого смысла. Проще жить одним днём, по принципу хочу / не хочу, безо всякой веры.




> Хотя конечный источник действия для них - Бог, но, поскольку они все еще омрачены, то лишены божественной полноты. Также, как свет, пропущеный через множество разноцветных стекл, становится слабым и тусклым.


Лишённость божественной полноты не отделяет их от Бога, не отменяет редукции к Богу (иначе уже не монизм: наряду с Богом появляются другие). Бог сам себя лишает, сам себя узнает.

----------


## Курт

Германн, мы ходим по кругу. ))




> Поскольку с абсолютной точки зрения нет ценности, отсутствует рациональная причина принимать такую веру.


Зато она есть с относительной. И эта причина вполне рациональна.



> Она не может быть доказана


Точно также и то, что некто достиг нирваны, не может быть доказано постороннему. Но это же не мешает вам верить в то, что достижение ее возможно и кем-то где-то когда-то было реализовано.



> - если же будет принята, не даёт никакого смысла.


Смысла нет для вас или для меня, но для человека, которого устаивает идея всеобщего слияния в едином, смысл принятия такой веры есть.



> Проще жить одним днём, по принципу хочу / не хочу, безо всякой веры.


Это проще только тому, у кого нет никаких духовных потребностей. А если они есть, их как-то приходится удовлетворять.



> Лишённость божественной полноты не отделяет их от Бога, не отменяет редукции к Богу (иначе уже не монизм: наряду с Богом появляются другие). Бог сам себя лишает, сам себя узнает.


Субъективно отделяет, поэтому у них имеется субъективная же причина преодолеть это разделение.

----------

Tong Po (23.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Зато она есть с относительной. И эта причина вполне рациональна.


В чём может быть рациональная причина посчитать себя персонажем чужого сновидения, лишённым свободы выбора, если можно ограничиться просто отсутствием свободы (наивным материализмом)? Зачем заставлять себя веровать во множество дополнительных сущностей: что это может дать?




> Субъективно отделяет, поэтому у них имеется субъективная же причина преодолеть это разделение.


Можно ли утверждать то же самое о таких субличностях, как "голоса" в сознании душевнобольного? Есть ли у "голосов" причина преодолеть своё разделение с сознанием больного?

----------


## Курт

> В чём может быть рациональная причина посчитать себя персонажем чужого сновидения, лишённым свободы выбора,


Отчего же, у ЖС в такой системе есть свобода - двигаться к пробуждению или бежать от него. Пусть обе дороги и равнозначны с т.з. абсолютного сознания, с т.з. относительного - разница есть.



> Можно ли утверждать то же самое о таких субличностях, как "голоса" в сознании душевнобольного?


Нет, лучше это рассматривать как диссоциативное расстройство идентичности ))

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...81%D1%82%D0%B8




> Есть ли у "голосов" причина преодолеть своё разделение с сознанием больного?


У суб-личностей, возникших в результате расщепления Эго, вполне может мотивация соединиться опять. Но не у всех. Некоторые расщепленные этого делать не хотят. ))

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Отчего же, у ЖС в такой системе есть свобода - двигаться к пробуждению или бежать от него. Пусть обе дороги и равнозначны с т.з. абсолютного сознания, с т.з. относительного - разница есть.)


На относительном уровне, будет дан жизненный опыт: удовольствие, боль, желанное и нежеланное. Бог будет оставаться за рамками восприятия. Если вера в религиозные сущности не обещает свободу, так как человек в такой системе остаётся мёртвым механизмом, персонажем мультфильма - зачем вдобавок к повседневному опыту верить в Бога с его пробуждением? Можно остановиться на том, что человек уже мёртв, не имеет никакой свободы. Вера в Бога ничего в картине мира не изменит - а потому бессмысленна.




> У суб-личностей, возникших в результате расщепления Эго, вполне может мотивация соединиться опять. Но не у всех. Некоторые расщепленные этого делать не хотят. ))


В психиатрии и клинической психологиии "голоса" не считаются самостоятельными личностями, живыми существами. Конечно, можно думать и иначе - но этот взгляд не обоснован. Настолько же необоснованна идея, что персонажи сновидения имеют мотивацию познать себя, как спящего. Это тоже нужно признать, если видеть мир в таком ключе: что совершенно бессмысленно, поскольку ничего не объясняет и ничего не даёт.

----------


## Германн

> У суб-личностей, возникших в результате расщепления Эго, вполне может мотивация соединиться опять.


Так же, это выход за рамки монизма. Здесь возникают суб-личности, которые имеют свою мотивацию - но в то же время часть Единого. Противоречие. Аналогично, у Шанкары наряду с совершенным Брахманом возникает неведение, которое не вписывается в монизм. Если мы говорим о мотивации суб-личностей, отличной от состояния Единого, это уже не монизм.

----------


## Курт

> На относительном уровне, будет дан жизненный опыт: удовольствие, боль, желанное и нежеланное. Бог будет оставаться за рамками восприятия.


Будет, например, мотивация избавиться от страданий. ))



> Если вера в религиозные сущности не обещает свободу, так как человек в такой системе остаётся мёртвым механизмом, персонажем мультфильма


Не остается человек в такой системе механизмом, с чего вы взяли? Человек в этой системе является ролью, которой актер слишком увлекся. Но актер-то вполне живой, и пока он играет, живет и тот, кого он играет.



> Можно остановиться на том, что человек уже мёртв, не имеет никакой свободы. Вера в Бога ничего в картине мира не изменит - а потому бессмысленна.


Не "мертв", а "не существует". И вот как от теоретического представления "человек не существует, есть только Бог" перейти к непосредственному опыту, и будет объяснять гипотетическое Учение рассматриваемого нами гипотетичекого монизма.



> В психиатрии и клинической психологиии "голоса" не считаются самостоятельными личностями, живыми существами. Конечно, можно думать и иначе - но этот взгляд не обоснован.


Вы почитали статью по ссылке? "Голоса" - это шизофрения. Там в статье разжевывается, чем диссоциативное расстройство идентичности отличается от шизофрении. Множественные личности, возникающие в случае расщепления Эго, до определенной степени вполне самостоятельны.



> Настолько же необоснованна идея, что персонажи сновидения имеют мотивацию познать себя, как спящего.


Спящий, отождествляющий себя с персонажем сна, может иметь мотивацию познать себя. Но пока он не понял, что персонаж сна - это не он-настоящий, мотивацию к самопознанию будет иметь персонаж сна. ))



> Это тоже нужно признать, если видеть мир в таком ключе: что совершенно бессмысленно, поскольку ничего не объясняет и ничего не даёт.


Человек, настроенный критически к буддизму, назовет его бессмысленным самоубийством.
То, что лично вы не видите смысла в монизме - совсем не значит, что там его нет ни для кого.




> У суб-личностей, возникших в результате расщепления Эго, вполне может мотивация соединиться опять.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Так же, это выход за рамки монизма.


Нет, нисколько. Река может существовать в виде единого потока, а может в виде множества капель падающего вниз водопада. Капли закончат свой путь вниз и соединятся.



> Если мы говорим о мотивации суб-личностей, отличной от состояния Единого, это уже не монизм.


Монизм, если эта мотивация порождена "ролью".

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Будет, например, мотивация избавиться от страданий. ))


В рамках этой жизни. Страдания за её рамками, требующие прекращения - не очевидны. Если буддизм обещает переход от несовершенства к совершенству, что мотивирует принять на веру, данная система такой переход человеку не обещает. Что было, то и останется (Бог есть, а человека нет). Совершенство недостижимо: нет Пути.




> Не остается человек в такой системе механизмом, с чего вы взяли? Человек в этой системе является ролью, которой актер слишком увлекся. Но актер-то вполне живой, и пока он играет, живет и тот, кого он играет.


Этот случай уже рассматривался. Одинокий актёр не знает, как прекратить свои игры. Сам он омрачён, Пробуждённых не было - научить Пути некому.




> Монизм, если эта мотивация порождена "ролью".


Монизм. Но научить Пути некому: омрачённый Бог не знает, что нужно делать. Соответственно, учения, претендующие в этой парадигме на Путь, являются ошибочными (безошибочному Учению неоткуда взяться, без Пробуждённого).

----------


## Курт

> В рамках этой жизни. Страдания за её рамками, требующие прекращения - не очевидны. Если буддизм обещает переход от несовершенства к совершенству, что мотивирует принять на веру, данная система такой переход человеку не обещает. Что было, то и останется (Бог есть, а человека нет).


Состояние "Бог есть, а человека нет" - это конечная цель с т.з. принявшего этого учения. Но начинает он путь, ведущий к этой цели, с противоположного, данного ему в опыте: "человек есть, Бога нет".



> Этот случай уже рассматривался. Одинокий актёр не знает, как прекратить свои игры. Сам он омрачён, Пробуждённых не было - научить Пути некому.


В данном случае имеется такой специфический актер, который играет сразу много ролей.
Как прекратить свои игры, он знает: надо достойно завершить каждую роль. Некоторые роли уже завершены.



> научить Пути некому: омрачённый Бог не знает, что нужно делать.


Он омрачен только в суб-личностях, а не как Единое.



> Соответственно, учения, претендующие в этой парадигме на Путь, являются ошибочными (безошибочному Учению неоткуда взяться, без Пробуждённого).


Т.к. Пробужденные, осозавшие себя не как суб-личности, а как Единое, были, есть и Путь.

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Германн (24.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Состояние "Бог есть, а человека нет" - это конечная цель с т.з. принявшего этого учения. Но начинает он путь, ведущий к этой цели, с противоположного, данного ему в опыте: "человек есть, Бога нет".


В остальное он должен уверовать. На каком основании? И зачем? Первый шаг веры - или признать какую-то свободу, или не признать. Если свободу не признать, исход будет зависеть не от человека, во что бы он ни верил, что бы ни практиковал. Всё равнозначно, потому что зависит только от абсолютной реальности (совершенно не важно, какой).




> В данном случае имеется такой специфический актер, который играет сразу много ролей.
> Как прекратить свои игры, он знает: надо достойно завершить каждую роль. Некоторые роли уже завершены.


Здесь больше ничего не нужно. Нет Пути: всё происходит само.




> Он омрачен только в суб-личностях, а не как Единое.


Логическое противоречие. В Едином омрачение или есть, или нет. Если есть - омрачено Единое. Если нет - всё равнозначно.




> Т.к. Пробужденные, осозавшие себя не как суб-личности, а как Единое, были, есть и Путь.


Это уже не монизм. Наряду с Единым есть Пробуждённые, что невозможно для Единого (кроме которого нет больше никого).

----------


## Ондрий

предлагаю приделать сюда динамомашину для вырабатывания бесплатного электричества.

----------

Tong Po (24.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Курт (24.01.2013), Сергей Хос (25.01.2013), Сергей Ч (24.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> В остальное он должен уверовать. На каком основании? И зачем?


А почему люди вообще верят во что-то, по вашему мнению?
Человек по каким-то причинам решил, что это правда или близко к правде. Причины, которые могли вызвать такую веру, не столь важны - это могло мнение авторитета; общая привлекательность идеи; какие-то переживания, которые хорошо истолковываются в русле данного мировоззрения и так далее.



> Первый шаг веры - или признать какую-то свободу, или не признать. Если свободу не признать, исход будет зависеть не от человека, во что бы он ни верил, что бы ни практиковал. Всё равнозначно, потому что зависит только от абсолютной реальности (совершенно не важно, какой).


У суб-личности есть ее относительная свобода, которая будет с этой суб-личностью до тех пор, пока она не растворится в Едином. Как только это произойдет, относительная свобода заменится на абсолютную.



> В данном случае имеется такой специфический актер, который играет сразу много ролей.
> Как прекратить свои игры, он знает: надо достойно завершить каждую роль. Некоторые роли уже завершены.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Здесь больше ничего не нужно. Нет Пути: всё происходит само.


Еще раз напомню о том, что любая аналогия имеет свои границы применимости. Изначально аналогия с актером предназначалась для иллюстрации отношений Единого со смертными. Для иллюстрации того, как возможен Путь, она, вероятно, не слишком подходит.



> Он омрачен только в суб-личностях, а не как Единое.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Логическое противоречие. В Едином омрачение или есть, или нет. Если есть - омрачено Единое. Если нет - всё равнозначно.


Как целый организм, я живу, хотя клетки моего тела постоянно рождаются и умирают.



> Т.к. Пробужденные, осозавшие себя не как суб-личности, а как Единое, были, есть и Путь.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это уже не монизм. Наряду с Единым есть Пробуждённые, что невозможно для Единого (кроме которого нет больше никого).


Почему "наряду"? Они не являются чем-то отличным и отдельным от него.

----------

Германн (24.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> предлагаю приделать сюда динамомашину для вырабатывания бесплатного электричества.


А также на каждый столик для пинг-понга. )

----------


## Германн

> У суб-личности есть ее относительная свобода, которая будет с этой суб-личностью до тех пор, пока она не растворится в Едином. Как только это произойдет, относительная свобода заменится на абсолютную.


Это уже не монизм. Наряду с Единым, не редуцируясь к нему, есть "относительная свобода": откуда бы она взялась? Здесь две свободы, не сводящихся друг к другу: "абсолютная" (Бога) и "относительная" (человека). Наряду с Богом, не относясь к нему, первоначально существует свобода человека. В монизме всё относится к первооснове.




> Еще раз напомню о том, что любая аналогия имеет свои границы применимости. Изначально аналогия с актером предназначалась для иллюстрации отношений Единого со смертными. Для иллюстрации того, как возможен Путь, она, вероятно, не слишком подходит.


Религиозный Путь основан на отношениях человека с порядком вещей. Если порядок вещей описывается как театр одного актёра, это Путь одного-единственного практика: Бога. Поскольку сам он омрачён, достоверно не знает (не проверил результат) Пути, и поскольку некому Бога научить Пути (другого, кроме Бога, нет) - Путь неизвестен. И все учения, претендующие на статус Пути, недостоверны: даже в том случае, если онтология системы справедлива.

----------


## Курт

> Это уже не монизм. Наряду с Единым, не редуцируясь к нему, есть "относительная свобода": откуда бы она взялась? Здесь две свободы, не сводящихся друг к другу: "абсолютная" (Бога) и "относительная" (человека). Наряду с Богом, не относясь к нему, первоначально существует свобода человека. В монизме всё относится к первооснове.


Причина - в заблуждении Бога относительно себя. Заблуждение устранили, но его последствия (в т.ч. относительная свобода) еще сохраняются. Когда последствия исчерпают себя, относительная свобода исчезнет, зато откроется абсолютная.



> Религиозный Путь основан на отношениях человека с порядком вещей. Если порядок вещей описывается как театр одного актёра, это Путь одного-единственного практика: Бога.


Да, в каждом человеке. Актер один, но ролей много.



> Поскольку сам он омрачён, достоверно не знает (не проверил результат) Пути, и поскольку некому Бога научить Пути (другого, кроме Бога, нет) - Путь неизвестен.


Не все его проявления в людях омрачены. Если мы предполагаем, что основатель некой традиции не имел таких омрачений, его учение можно принять как Путь.

----------

Германн (25.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Монизм нарушается тем, что заблуждение устранили, налицо просветление (это одно) - но последствия заблуждения всё ещё сохраняются (это другое). Так же, нельзя быть одновременно омрачённым и актуально пробуждённым ("не все его проявления в людях омрачены"): как нельзя быть немного беременной.

----------


## Dron

Возражение на термины Германа со стороны индуиста (возможные):



> В
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ернусь к утверждению, вызвавшему страниц 20 назад бурю критики. Каждый десятый на ванге (вне традиционных регионов) не буддист. И не становится буддистом после, дополняя техниками ваджраянского происхождения шиваитскую практику. Такие иноверцы ближе к буддистам, чем кто бы то ни было, а отношение к их вероучению важнее осмысления других религий. Можно определить их веру так: 
> 
> 1. Есть общая йогическая практика: ни индуистский, ни буддийский тантризм.


Есть только индуистская практика, частный случай которой - буддистский тантризм (ведь Будда, как выяснилось - аватара Шивы)



> 2. Кроме одного и того же Бога, с абсолютной точки зрения ничего больше нет.


Ну да, ровно как ясный свет. 



> 3. За пустотой - единый (без другого) Бог: он же Самантабхадра, Ади-Будда.


Почему "за"? Он одновременен с пустотой, как пустота ума и его проявления.



> 4. Ламы скрывают настоящую Ваджраяну, которой по-прежнему учат шакты.


))))тут не знаю, что сказать. Шлак какой-то) Где вы такое слышали?



> 5. Шиваиты и шакты достигают того, что в буддизме считается Пробуждением.


Буддисты достигают высшей цели шактов, коя идентична с Пробуждением буддистов.



> 6. Пробуждает технология йоги, никак не связанная с религиозной доктриной.


На это и буддисты не будут возражать. Что надо сделать для освобождения? Понять пустоту и устранить привычки к проекциям несуществующего. Пустота постигается умозаключением, это не должно быть предметом веры.



> 7. Традиционные взгляды тибетских буддистов ущербны.


Это резюме вышеизложенного, видимо, ничего нового не добавляет, странно, что отдельным пунктом идет у вас.

----------

Германн (25.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Ясный свет - не одна и та же субстанция на всех. Не универсальная, всеобщая сущность, которая на всех одна и та же, как океан один для морских волн.

----------


## Dron

> Ясный свет - не одна и та же субстанция на всех. Не универсальная, всеобщая сущность, которая на всех одна и та же, как океан для всех морских волн.


Ну, вы просто не просекли еще всей глубины неоиндуизма, я вам помогу- сколько бы проявлений не было все они- ясный свет, неизменный в своих качествах (ну, вы в курсе, каких), а разные отсылки к кирпичеподобной единой субстанции теперь, в наш век паровозов и молниеносного телеграфа уже не канают, и всерьез воспринимаются только церковниками от индуизма, ёу!

----------


## Dron

Еще немного от лица сторонников равной истинности всех традиций,от радикального крыла:
Никаких несостоятельных т.з. логики моментов в рамках индуизма никогда не было, и не было никаких споров между хинду и буддистами, а то, что там, якобы, Нагарджуна с Чандракирти, или Дхармакирти кого то из внешних опровергали, так это Геббельс с дирижабля над Тибетом в 40х такие листовки разбросал.

----------


## Германн

> Ну, вы просто не просекли еще всей глубины неоиндуизма, я вам помогу- сколько бы проявлений не было все они- ясный свет, неизменный в своих качествах (ну, вы в курсе, каких), а разные отсылки к кирпичеподобной единой субстанции теперь, в наш век паровозов и молниеносного телеграфа уже не канают, и всерьез воспринимаются только церковниками от индуизма, ёу!


Молчать о "неописуемом" можно по-разному. Молчание буддизма результирует в множество Будд. Молчание индуистов обязательно результирует в Бога. Коннотации, ассоциации, смысловые связи - всё указывает именно на Бога, онтологически без другого. Про ясный свет нельзя онтологически утверждать: "без другого".

----------


## Германн

> Никаких несостоятельных т.з. логики моментов в рамках индуизма никогда не было


Бхеда-абхеда.

----------


## Dron

> Молчать о "неописуемом" можно по-разному. Молчание буддизма результирует в множество Будд. Молчание индуистов обязательно результирует в Бога.


Почему речь зашла о молчании? Какая тут связь с моими неоиндуистскими прогонами?



> Коннотации, ассоциации, смысловые связи - всё указывает именно на Бога, онтологически без другого. Про ясный свет нельзя онтологически утверждать: "без другого".


Неохинду и необуддисты считают иначе-можно- ясный свет- единственная основа всех явлений, без другого.

----------


## Dron

> Бхеда-абхеда.


Это учении о тождестве и одновременно различии ясного света и его проявлений, на самом-то деле.
( Еще я хочу сказать за пирамиды и инопланетян - не смейтесь над ними, потому, что когда вы полезете на дуб, то от смеха вы можете с него упасть, или что то в этом роде...)

----------


## Германн

> Неохинду и необуддисты считают иначе-можно- ясный свет- единственная основа всех явлений, без другого.


Если онтологически без другого, значит основа Будды Шакьямуни омрачена нашими с Вами страстями.

----------


## Dron

> Если онтологически без другого, значит Будда Шакьямуни омрачён нашими с Вами страстями.


Не (неохинду трип продолжается), омрачения и Будды суть игра ясного света, качества которого неизменны, подобно Богу. Короче- на самом деле Бог это ясный свет, а омрачения- это представления о множенноственности существ и их отделенности от Бога. НО, как учил Девятый Аватара, нужно соблюдать принцип срединности, поэтому надо избегать и представлений о единстве с Богом, компренде?

----------


## Германн

Бог без другого. Ясный свет одинаков, но не один на всех, не без другого. Есть множество Будд, а не один и тот же Ади-Будда.
Двойственность в монизме это множественность. Двойственность в буддизме - противопоставление психики физическому миру и эгоцентрация.

----------


## Dron

> Бог без другого. Ясный свет одинаков, но не один на всех.


Правильный неосмысл таков: ясный свет также без другого, так как ничего другого в основе явлений нет, представление о других есть всего лишь игра ясного света. 
Нехорошие с точки зрения логики следствия индуизма лучше признать неверным его толкованием. Если такое не получится, то считать такие положения церковным, непрогрессивным индуизмом.
Неверным индуизмом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Новый пациент немедля включился в теологическую беседу ))

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Бог без другого. Ясный свет одинаков, но не один на всех, не без другого. Есть множество Будд, а не один и тот же Ади-Будда


Вот именно, поэтому в индуизме столько богов!  Та же идея, выраженная языком образов. Все доказано!
(На глазах изумленной публики проясняется чистая суть нецерковного индуизма века пара и электричества)

----------


## Германн

Есть множество Будд, а не один-единственный Самантабхадра, играющий разные роли.




> Вот именно, поэтому в индуизме столько богов!  Та же идея, выраженная языком образов. Все доказано!
> (На глазах изумленной публики проясняется чистая суть нецерковного индуизма века пара и электричества)


В шиваизме и шактизме, многочисленные божества являются проявлениями одного, играющего разные роли.

----------


## Dron

> Есть множество Будд, а не один-единственный Самантабхадра.


(ненадолго выныриваемиз неохинду трипа)
Самантабхадра, равно как и Ади Будда и Ваджрадара- символ ясного света, или изн. ригпа и т.д., а не загорелый мужик в лотосе.

----------


## Германн

> (ненадолго выныриваемиз неохинду трипа)
> Самантабхадра, равно как и Ади Будда и Ваджрадара- символ ясного света, или изн. ригпа и т.д., а не загорелый мужик в лотосе.


Вот именно, что символ, эмблема - а не единая, одна на всех, субстанция. Не Бог.

----------


## Dron

> В шиваизме и шактизме, многочисленные божества являются проявлениями одного, играющего разные роли.


(С разбегу заныриваем обратно в неохинду трип)
Равно как и неузнающее свою лицо ригпа, отождествляющее себя с проявлениями!

----------


## Dron

> Вот именно, что символ, эмблема - а не единая, одна на всех, субстанция. Не Бог.


Определите "субстанцию".

----------


## Германн

> Определите "субстанцию".


Субстанция это сущность, стоящая за явлениями. Одна на всех субстанция - это всеобщая природа, модификациями которой оказываются Будды и существа. Как один и тот же океан для морских волн. Такая субстанция (монистический Бог, Парашива) исключается пустотой.

----------


## Dron

> Субстанция это сущность, стоящая за явлениями


В каком смысле "за"? Очевидно, что не в пространственном и не во временнОм. В каком тогда? Это важный вопрос для разработки неохинду.

----------


## Германн

> В каком смысле "за"? Очевидно, что не в пространственном и не во временнОм. В каком тогда? Это важный вопрос для разработки неохинду.


На всех Будд одна и та же: как за каждой морской волной один и тот же Мировой океан. Такой субстанции нет: пустота пуста.

----------


## Dron

> На всех одна и та же: как за каждой морской волной стоит один и тот же Мировой океан.


Не понял. В каком смысле океан стоит за волной, явно ведь не в пространственном и временном. В каком?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Разрешено ли в Шаббат спорить на метафизические темы?

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.01.2013), Ондрий (25.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Разрешено ли в Шаббат спорить на метафизические темы?


Не закрывайтесь Шаббатом от Бога, Шаббат, насколько мне известно, не для этого.

----------


## Германн

> Не понял. В каком смысле океан стоит за волной, явно ведь не в пространственном и временном. В каком?


В таком же, как Энергия стоит для физика-материалиста за Вселенной, с пространством и временем, как первооснова всего.

----------


## Dron

> В таком же, как Энергия стоит для физика-материалиста за Вселенной


В каком смысле Энергия стоит для физика-материалиста за Вселенной? Вы приводите примеры, а нужно определение.

----------


## Германн

> В каком смысле Энергия стоит для физика-материалиста за Вселенной?


Всё есть конфигурации энергии. Всё материально, по-старинке говоря. Всё есть материя, без другого. Всё есть Брахман, без другого. Монизм.

----------


## Dron

> Всё есть конфигурации энергии.


Герман, я извиняюсь, субстанция, что, сама себе должна дать определение, или может, все таки - вы?
От крайне проницательного взгляда неоиндуизма не укроется, как вы сначала давали примеры, вместо определения, а потом и вовсе потеряли определяемую "субстанцию").

----------


## Dron

Пока Герман дает определение, предлагаю, в нашей лаборатории экспериментального индуизма, считать "субстанцию" индуизма полностью идентичной ясному свету. А чего, почему нет?)

----------


## Германн

Всеобщая субстанция - это одно, из которого всё. Ясный свет "Мать" не один и тот же на всех. 
Мы с Вами, вместе с Буддой Шакьямуни, не являемся разными ролями одного и того же Ади-Будды.

----------


## Курт

> Монизм нарушается тем, что заблуждение устранили, налицо просветление (это одно) - но последствия заблуждения всё ещё сохраняются (это другое).


До тех, кто еще заблуждается, "огонь" из "горящей части леса" еще не дошел.




> Так же, нельзя быть одновременно омрачённым и актуально пробуждённым ("не все его проявления в людях омрачены"): как нельзя быть немного беременной.


Актер, одновременно играющий много ролей, может сразу изображать и беременную женщину, и небеременную, и мужчину, и ослика и кого хочешь.

Германн, спасибо за беседу. Думаю, продолжать смысла нет - мы ходим по кругу. В любом случае, "изнутри" монизм кажется вполне целостным. )) Вы слишком придирчивы к нему, хотя монист, если вдруг задастся критикой буддизма, при желании найдет в нем не меньше противоречий. Но вы их не посчитаете таковыми. Так же поступит и монист в отношении своего учения.
Всего хорошего.

----------

Германн (26.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc_p...A6%D0%98%D0%AF 
> "СУБСТАНЦИЯ (substantia — под-лежащее, лежащее в основе — латинский перевод греческого υπόστασις) — то, что существует самостоятельно, само по себе, в отличие от акциденции, или свойств, существующих в другом (а именно в субстанции) и через другое. Субстанция — нечто устойчивое и постоянное, в отличие от изменчивого и преходящего; сущность (греч. ουσία), лежащая в основе явления; неделимое, единое, постигаемое умом, в отличие от множественности чувственно воспринимаемого. В понятии субстанции находит выражение важнейший аспект бытия.* В европейской мысли* понятие субстанции *получало разные интерпретации*: оно рассматривалось *как конкретный индивидуум* и *как единая основа всего сущего*; как* онтологическая реальность* и *как логический субъект*; как *духовное начало* и как *материальный субстрат*; как *неизменная, самотождественная сущность явления* и как *закон изменения*, принцип *построения ряда событий*, отношение *сопринадлежности множества единичных случаев*.
> В истории философии прослеживаются два основных подхода к трактовке понятия субстанции — монистический и плюралистический. Философы, тяготеющие к пантеизму, допускают единую и единственную субстанцию, которая мыслится как то, что для своего существования не нуждается ни в чем другом, ибо есть причина самой себя; самостоятельность субстанции понимается здесь как абсолютная. Все существующее рассматривается как состояние, явление или атрибут этой единой субстанции. Такое воззрение представлено в античности у элеатов и стоиков, в Средние века к нему тяготеют некоторые представители крайнего реализма, в эпоху Возрождения — Дж. Бруно, в Новое время — Декарт (не вполне, впрочем, последовательно) и наиболее радикально — Спиноза; к этому пониманию субстанции близки Фихте, Гегель, Шопенгауэр, Эд. Гартман, до известной степени В. С. Соловьев. Данное понимание субстанции разделяют и представители естественнонаучного материализма 18—19 вв. — Гольбах, Дидро, Фохт, Бюхнер, Молешотт, Э. Геккель и др. Такая трактовка субстанции обусловливает понимание причинности как единообразного протекания всех мировых процессов, как неуклонной необходимости происходящего в природе, обществе и человеческой душе; тут нет места не только для случайности, но и для свободы."
> _ П. П. Гайденко // Новая философская энциклопедия: В 4 тт. М.: Мысль. Под редакцией В. С. Стёпина. 2001._


Герман, я запарился там подчеркивать разное, лучше попрошу вас выделить из всего этого массива то определение, которое, по вашему, пригодно для индуизма.

----------


## Dron

> монист, если вдруг задастся критикой буддизма, при желании найдет в нем не меньше противоречий..


Задайтесь, пожалуйста, такой целью. Одного противоречия будет достаточно.

----------


## Dron

> Всеобщая субстанция - это одно, из которого всё.


Из лаборатории прогрессивного неоиндуизма неожиданно поступает помощь ввиде наводящего вопроса:
Эта, пока еще неопределенная субстанция, вероятно, для буддистов будет частным случаем объекта отрицания при анализе абсолютного?

----------


## Германн

> Из лаборатории прогрессивного неоиндуизма неожиданно поступает помощь ввиде наводящего вопроса:
> Эта, пока еще неопределенная субстанция, вероятно, для буддистов будет частным случаем объекта отрицания при анализе абсолютного?


Да, это частный случай атмана как объекта отрицания.

----------


## Dron

> Да, это частный случай атмана как объекта отрицания.


ОК, а как вы отнесетесь к таком казусу в богатой, значит, возможностями и неожиданностями духовной жизни ищущего передового (потому, что ему по барабану на традиционные толкования) неоиндуиста - он знакомится с аргументами буддистов против ишваравады, принимает их, и  обретает следующее прозрение: то, что в коренных хинду текстах называется атманом, парашивой и т.д. есть просто другое название ясного света!
( для полноты картины можно заменить неоиндуиста на необуддиста,читающего, например Упанишады, результат тот же)

----------


## Германн

> ОК, а как вы отнесетесь к таком казусу в богатой, значит, возможностями и неожиданностями духовной жизни ищущего передового (потому, что ему по барабану на традиционные толкования) неоиндуиста - он знакомится с аргументами буддистов против ишваравады, принимает их, и  обретает следующее прозрение: то, что в коренных хинду текстах называется атманом, парашивой и т.д. есть просто другое название ясного света!


Кроме Парашивы никого больше нет, это один-единственный актёр на все роли. 
Про ясный свет такого не скажешь: Будда Шакьямуни и Арья Тара - не разные роли одного и того же актёра.

----------


## Dron

> Кроме Парашивы никого больше нет, это один-единственный актёр на все роли. 
> Про ясный свет такого не скажешь: Будда Шакьямуни и Арья Тара - не разные роли одного и того же актёра.


Чего-это не роли?) В текстах ясно сказано- ИГРА ясного света). Так как же вы отнесетесь к такому?

----------


## Германн

> Чего-это не роли?) В текстах ясно сказано- ИГРА ясного света). Так как же вы отнесетесь к такому?


Строго говоря, Парашива занимает место пустоты, а Шакти (Кали) - место ясного света. Но не важно, Шива и Шакти одно. 
Будды и существа не являются разными играми одного и того же игрока (Ади-Будды, Ваджрадары, Самантабхадры, Вайрочаны). В монизме же наоборот.

----------


## Курт

> монист, если вдруг задастся критикой буддизма, при желании найдет в нем не меньше противоречий..
> 			
> 		
> 
> Задайтесь, пожалуйста, такой целью. Одного противоречия будет достаточно.


Если "я" - только эго, и никаким атманом в нем и не пахнет, с какой целью моему любимому и нежно лелеемому эго принимать учение, следование которому рано или поздно эго уничтожит? Ответ "чтобы избавится от страданий" напоминает совет лечить головную боль отрубанием головы, а не аспирином. ))

----------


## Dron

> Строго говоря, Парашива занимает место пустоты, а Шакти (Кали) - место ясного света. Но не важно, Шива и Шакти одно. 
> Будды и существа не являются разными играми одного и того же игрока. В шиваизме же именно так.


Поступили секретные, и доказанные отборными голландскими учеными сведения, что в труъ шиваизме все так, как описал я. неважно, что там в церковном  и непрогрессивном шиваизме. Как вы отнесетесь к такому мнению?

----------


## Dron

> Если "я" - только эго


"Я" не только эго. 
А если совсем откровенно, то я" вообще никакое не эго, а обозначение, которое  с равным основанием дается потоку скандх, когда существо в сансаре, и потоку мудрости, когда существо не в сансаре. Не надо его рубить.

----------


## Германн

> Поступили секретные, и доказанные отборными голландскими учеными сведения, что в труъ шиваизме все так, как описал я. неважно, что там церковном  и непрогрессивном шиваизме. Как вы отнесетесь к такому мнению?


Если слово "Парашива" будет использоваться как синоним слова "шуньята", с полным сохранением значения (чему будут сильно мешать теистические коннотации), а "Шакти" во всём будет соответствовать ясному свету - нет проблем. Перевод с одного языка на другой состоялся. Единственной проблемой будет линия преемственности: стоит ли за верным теоретическим знанием сверхмирской йогический опыт, подтверждённый буддийской традицией. 

Сейчас нет ни того, ни другого.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Как бы Троицу задействовать, а?

----------


## Dron

> Если слово "Парашива" будет использоваться как синоним слова "шуньята", с полным сохранением значения (чему будут сильно мешать теистические коннотации)


...и сильно помогать усвоенная буддийская критика ишваравады, не забываем)




> , а "Шакти" во всём будет соответствовать ясному свету - нет проблем. Перевод с одного языка на другой состоялся.


ок



> Единственной проблемой будет линия преемственности: стоит ли за верным теоретическим знанием сверхмирской йогический опыт, подтверждённый буддийской традицией.


Стоит, опыт передачи от Девятого аватары Вишну.



> Сейчас нет ни того, ни другого.


Сейчас есть все, все кексы с вашей помощью, уже испечены, ешь- не хочу. 
А раз их испечь, в принципе, возможно, причем не напрягаясь, то разумно ли считать, что впервые это произошло в январе 2013 на БФ?)

----------


## Dron

> Как бы Троицу задействовать, а?


Может, лучше сколотить скворечник?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (26.01.2013), Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Точно: скворечник виде Троицы (Трикаицы). И поставить на алтарь!

----------

Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Точно: скворечник виде Троицы (Трикаицы). И поставить на алтарь!


А как он может выглядеть?

----------


## Aion

> А как он может выглядеть?


Типа того, но поменьше:



 :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А сверху папу-голубя.

----------


## Aion

> А сверху папу-голубя.


Может, лучше папу-гаруду?

----------

Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Стоит, опыт передачи от Девятого аватары Вишну.


Бога нет. Пустота пуста. Есть множество Дхармакая-Будд.




> Сейчас есть все, все кексы с вашей помощью, уже испечены, ешь- не хочу. 
> А раз их испечь, в принципе, возможно, причем не напрягаясь, то разумно ли считать, что впервые это произошло в январе 2013 на БФ?)


Этого не происходит, потому что иноверцам нет никакого смысла замещать Бога шуньятой, или отказываться от одной на всех субстанции. 
У них диаметрально противоположный интерес. Буддийские понятия перетолковываются шайвами на теистический лад, но это совсем другое.

----------


## Dron

> ]Бога нет


.
Есть, это другое имя ясного света, так я придумал. И неоиндуист возражать не станет.



> Этого не происходит, потому что иноверцам нет никакого смысла замещать Бога шуньятой, или отказываться от одной на всех субстанции.


Неважно, происходит или нет, важно, что это возможно. Согласны, что возможно?



> У них диаметрально противоположный интерес. Буддийские понятия перетолковываются шайвами на теистический лад, но это совсем другое.


Или индуистские - на буддийский, см. историю про Калачакру.

----------

Tong Po (27.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Dron, на двух последних страницах много раз написано, чем буддийский взгляд отличается от шиваитского. Внятно и без "воды". 
Это взаимоисключающие представления.

Или Парашива-без-другого.
Или пустота пустоты и множество Дхармакая-Будд.

----------


## Dron

> Dron, на двух последних страницах много раз написано, чем буддийский взгляд отличается от шиваитского. Внятно и без "воды". 
> Это взаимоисключающие представления.
> 
> Или Парашива-без-другого.
> Или пустота пустоты и множество Дхармакая-Будд.


Герман, на последних страницах много раз написано, чем неоиндуистский взгляд (редмет обсуждения, моего, как минимум) отличается от индуистского. Внятно и без "воды". Или вы не согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, на последних страницах много раз написано, чем неоиндуистский взгляд (редмет обсуждения, моего, как минимум) отличается от индуистского. Внятно и без "воды". Или вы не согласны?


Не согласен. Современный индуизм обязательно учит о Боге.

----------


## Dron

> Не согласен. Современный индуизм обязательно учит о Боге.


Неоиндуизм это НЕ современный индуизм, это набор произвольных толкований традиционных положений. Он здесь обсуждается.

----------


## Германн

> Неоиндуизм это НЕ современный индуизм, это набор произвольных толкований традиционных положений. Он здесь обсуждается.


Сферический индуизм в вакууме?

----------


## Dron

> Сферический индуизм в вакууме?


А как вы считаете, пойдут ли традиционные хинду на ванг к "настика"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Если слонов раздавать--пойдут.

----------


## Dron

Нас не интересуют меркантильные церковные традиционные индуисты, не признающие прототантру. Нас интересуют свободные, не скованные догмами неоиндуисты.

----------


## Германн

> Нас не интересуют меркантильные церковные традиционные индуисты, не признающие прототантру. Нас интересуют свободные, не скованные догмами неоиндуисты.


Они по-прежнему верят в неописуемую субстанцию, одну и ту же на всех, как Мировой океан один и тот же субстрат морских волн. В плане неописуемости, может быть сказано, что даже "без другого" говорить нельзя - но ситуация *"не без другого", на абсолютном уровне, не допускается*. На месте пустоты всеобщая субстанция (Бог).

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Германн;544596]


> Они по-прежнему верят в неописуемую субстанцию


Полагаю, часть из них про нее вообще не в курсе.
Кстати, определения субстанции от вас пока не было, посмею-ка я вам напомнить. Извольте.



> В плане неописуемости, может быть сказано, что даже "без другого" говорить нельзя - но ситуация "не без другого", на абсолютном уровне, по-прежнему не допускается. На месте пустоты обязательно Бог.


У кого это обязательно?) В неоиндуизме нет догм, только свободный духовный поиск и чай пуэр (и секретный прототантризм), не обобщайте.

----------


## Германн

> А как вы считаете, пойдут ли традиционные хинду на ванг к "настика"?


Не считаю, а действительно приходят. И трактуют это с точки зрения своей веры. Думаю, что шиваиты получают благословение мандалы - точно так же, как младенцы, которых приносят на ванги. Они не понимают сущности обетов Ваджраяны: и поэтому не могут, наверное, их принять и нарушить. Предполагаю, что они не попадают в Ад.

----------


## Германн

> Полагаю, часть из них про нее вообще не в курсе.
> Кстати, определения субстанции от вас пока не было, посмею-ка я вам напомнить. Извольте.


Погуглите в философском словаре. Моё определение субстанции в монизме - стандартное.




> У кого это обязательно?) В неоиндуизме нет догм, только свободный духовный поиск и чай пуэр (и секретный прототантризм), не обобщайте.


Это называется эзотерикой.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Германн;544606]


> Погуглите в философском словаре. Моё определение субстанции в монизме - стандартное.


Так дайте его скорей. А то выдали целый ворох разных определений. Откуда мне знать ваши стандарты?





> Это называется эзотерикой.


Нет, эзотерикой называется скрытое от основной массы последователей. Эзотерика- не ругательное слово.

----------


## Германн

> Так дайте его скорей. А то выдали целый ворох разных определений. Откуда мне знать ваши стандарты?


Они по-прежнему верят в неописуемую субстанцию, одну и ту же на всех, как Мировой океан один и тот же субстрат морских волн. В плане неописуемости, может быть сказано, что даже "без другого" говорить нельзя - но ситуация *"не без другого", на абсолютном уровне, не допускается*. Есть сущность, реальная с абсолютной точки зрения. Неописуемая сущность Бога, которая стоит за всеми, и во всех присутствует: *ни в коем случае "не без другого"*.

----------


## Dron

> Вы издеваетесь? Я десять раз, не меньше, чётко дал определение субстанции - не далее, как на последних страницах.


Вы его не дали ни разу, вы занимались образным изложением, творчеством, сравнивали то с океаном, то с энергией.То помещали "за". Потом дали МНОГО РАЗНЫХ определений, я так и не понял, зачем.
Если я что-то пропустил- прошу простить и указать.
Достоверно про вашу субстанцию мне известно только одно- вы полагаете ее частным случаем объекта отрицания, атмана.

----------


## Германн

СУБСТАНЦИЯ 
(от лат. substantia — сущность, нечто, лежащее в основе) — то, что лежит в основе всего; то, что существует благодаря самому себе и в самом себе, а не благодаря др. и в др.; предельное основание, дающее возможность сводить чувственное многообразие и изменчивость свойств к чему-то постоянному, относительно устойчивому и самостоятельно существующему; материальный субстрат и первооснова изменений вещей (напр., атомы Демокрита). Субстанциальный — лежащий в основе, относящийся к С. существенный, материальный.
 В философии 20 в. понятие «С.» употребляется относительно редко. «"Субстанция", если принимать ее всерьез, — пишет Б. Рассел, — вызывает непреодолимые трудности. Предполагается, что субстанция — это носитель свойств, нечто отличное от всех своих свойств. Но когда мы отбросим свойства и попробуем вообразить субстанцию саму по себе, мы убеждаемся, что от нее ничего не осталось... "Субстанция" — это фактически просто удобный способ связывания событий в узлы... Понятие "Субстанция" — это метафизическая ошибка, которой мы обязаны переносу в структуру мира структуры предложения, составленного из подлежащего и сказуемого».

Философия: Энциклопедический словарь. — М.: Гардарики. Под редакцией А.А. Ивина. 2004. 

СУБСТАНЦИЯ 
(от лат. substantia сущность) 

в обычном понимании синоним материи, вещества; в философском плане – нечто неизменное в противоположность меняющимся состояниям и свойствам; то, что существует благодаря самому себе и в самом себе, а не благодаря другому и в другом. Как сущность, лежащая в основе всего, понятие субстанции играет некоторую роль уже в древнегреч. философии (гл. о. начиная с Аристотеля). Позднее – у схоластов, а также у Декарта и Спинозы. В то время как Декарт, кроме абсолютной субстанции (Бога), предполагает еще и две др. сотворенные субстанции (см. Res), у Спинозы имеется только одна бесконечная субстанция, которую можно назвать также Богом или природой. Закон, по которому при всякой смене явлений субстанция остается и количество ее в природе не увеличивается и не уменьшается, принадлежит, по Канту, к «аналогиям опыта». Для Шопенгауэра субстанция – материя, для Юма – это только фикция, сосуществование свойств. Современная психология заменила предположение о наличии «духовной субстанции» как основы психических процессов теорией актуальности (см. Актуальности теория). Для современного естествознания субстанция – только формальное понятие, имеющее смысл: носитель явления. Субстанциальны и (от лат. substantia – лежащий в основе) – существенный, материальный, относящийся к субстанции. Философский энциклопедический словарь. 2010. 

    СУБСТАНЦИЯ (substantia — под-лежащее, лежащее в основе — латинский перевод греческого υπόστασις) — то, что существует самостоятельно, само по себе, в отличие от акциденции, или свойств, существующих в другом (а именно в субстанции) и через другое. Субстанция — нечто устойчивое и постоянное, в отличие от изменчивого и преходящего; сущность (греч. ουσία), лежащая в основе явления; неделимое, единое, постигаемое умом, в отличие от множественности чувственно воспринимаемого. В понятии субстанции находит выражение важнейший аспект бытия. В европейской мысли понятие субстанции получало разные интерпретации: оно рассматривалось как конкретный индивидуум и как единая основа всего сущего; как онтологическая реальность и как логический субъект; как духовное начало и как материальный субстрат; как неизменная, самотождественная сущность явления и как закон изменения, принцип построения ряда событий, отношение сопринадлежности множества единичных случаев.

    В истории философии прослеживаются два основных подхода к трактовке понятия субстанции — монистический и плюралистический. Философы, тяготеющие к пантеизму, допускают единую и единственную субстанцию, которая мыслится как то, что для своего существования не нуждается ни в чем другом, ибо есть причина самой себя; самостоятельность субстанции понимается здесь как абсолютная. Все существующее рассматривается как состояние, явление или атрибут этой единой субстанции. Такое воззрение представлено в античности у элеатов и стоиков, в Средние века к нему тяготеют некоторые представители крайнего реализма, в эпоху Возрождения — Дж. Бруно, в Новое время — Декарт (не вполне, впрочем, последовательно) и наиболее радикально — Спиноза; к этому пониманию субстанции близки Фихте, Гегель, Шопенгауэр, Эд. Гартман, до известной степени В. С. Соловьев. Данное понимание субстанции разделяют и представители естественнонаучного материализма 18—19 вв. — Гольбах, Дидро, Фохт, Бюхнер, Молешотт, Э. Геккель и др. Такая трактовка субстанции обусловливает понимание причинности как единообразного протекания всех мировых процессов, как неуклонной необходимости происходящего в природе, обществе и человеческой душе; тут нет места не только для случайности, но и для свободы.

    Другое понимание субстанции складывается у философов плюралистической ориентации, к которым принадлежат, в частности, и те, кто исходит из принципа креационизма и учения о трансцендентности Бога. Считая субстанции самостоятельными началами, в отличие от их акциденций, философа этой ориентации признают относительный характер их самостоятельности, который определяется местом, занимаемым субстанцией в иерархии бытия. Абсолютной самостоятельностью обладает лишь высшая — божественная — субстанция, которая поэтому иногда именуется не субстанцией, а сверхсубстанциальным началом. Однако оттого, что тварные субстанции не обладают полной независимостью, поскольку зависят от высшей и в известной мере также от других субстанций, они не перестают быть центрами силы и деятельности, оказываясь реальными причинами того, что происходит в физическом и духовном мире. Примерно такую трактовку субстанции дают — с известными оговорками — Аристотель, Плотин, Августин, Боэций, Фома Аквинский, Лейбниц, Беркли, Больцано, Тейхмюллер, современные неотомисты, персоналисты и русские религиозные философылейбницианцы — А А. Козлов, Л. М. Лопатин, Н. О. Лосский идр.

    Хотя вопрос о первоначале всего сущего ставился в античной философии с первых ее шагов, однако понятие субстанции в собственном смысле сформировалось лишь у Аристотеля. Предпосылки для этого были созданы в школе элеатов и у Платона, противопоставивших истинно сущее как единое, вечное и неизменное чувственному миру множественного, временного и изменяющегося. Истинно сущее постигается лишь умом и недоступно чувствам, предметом которых являются преходящие явления эмпирического мира. По Платону, “истинное бытие — это некие умопостигаемые и бестелесные идеи” (“Софист”, 246 в); Платон называет их “сущностями” (ουσία), отделенными от чувственных вещей и являющимися прообразами последних. Критикуя платоновское учение об идеях, Аристотель в “Категориях” отождествляет сущность (субстанцию) с единичным индивидуумом: первая сущность есть “вот это нечто” — “этот человек” или “эта лошадь”. В отличие от всех остальных категорий, являющихся предикатами субстанции, субстанция, по Аристотелю, есть самостоятельное бытие, она “не сказывается ни о каком подлежащем и не находится ни в каком подлежащем” (Кат., 5, 2 а). С логической точки зрения субстанция есть субъект всех своих предикатов, с онтологической — субстрат (ύποκείμενον), реальный носитель свойств и предпосылка отношений. От первых сущностей Аристотель отличает вторые, к которым принадлежат не индивиды, а общие понятия — роды и виды: “так, напр., определенный человек заключается, как в виде, в человеке, а родом для этого вида является живое существо” (там же). В отличие от непредикативной первой сущности, обычно именовавшейся субстанцией, вторую, служившую предикатом первой, было принято называть чистой сущностью (essentia). Аристотель вслед за Платоном полагает, что именно субстанции, обладающие устойчивостью и самотождественностью, составляют предмет знания. А между тем субстанция как отдельный индивидуум в своей единичности не может быть познана; Аристотель вынужден признать, что предметом знания является “неделимый вид”, т. е.наименее общий, ближайший к индивидуумам вид-эйдос, восходящий к платоновской идее и названный неделимым потому, что далее уже на виды не разделяется. Сущность как “неделимый вид” есть суть бытия (то τι ην είναι), чтойность (quidditas) вещи, выражающаяся в ее определении. В случае неделимости сущего по виду речь идет о сущности-эйдосе, тождественной форме вещи как причине бытия последней; такова, напр., 

    “душа как причина живого существа” (Метафизика, V, 8). В случае же неделимости сущего по числу (т. е. неделимости индивидуума) сущностью (субстанцией) будет составное из формы и материи; таковы все чувственные субстанции, прежде всего живые существа. Кроме составных, существуют и простые субстанции, представляющие собой чистую актуальность, или чистую форму. Высшей среди них является, по Аристотелю, вечный двигатель, чистый ум, мыслящее себя мышление, причина бытия и жизни всего сущего. Как видим, субстанция отождествляется Аристотелем не только с единичным существом, но и с формой, что породило немало проблем и трудностей в дальнейшей трактовке этого понятия.

    Другой влиятельной философской школой, предложившей отличную от аристотелевской интерпретацию понятия субстанции, были стоики. Они трактуют субстанцию как субстрат (то ϋποκείμενον, также ουσία) и считают первой из четырех признаваемых ими категорий. Реально существующей стоики считают единую субстанцию: это “огненный бог-логос и он же — космос” (см; Столяров А. А. Стоя и стоицизм. М., 1995, с. 104). Это начало — телесное, поскольку, согласно стоикам, существовать — значит быть телесным (стоики считали телесными и душу, и Бога). Бог-логос, отождествляемый с творческим огнем, источником и причиной всякого порождения (Sext. Adv. М. К 196 sq), пронизывает весь космос, как мед — соты, и есть “природа” и “пневма” (πνεύμα, Spiritus), “теплое дыхание”, огненный эфир (Diog. L. VII 137). Благодаря разлитому повсюду “напряжению” пневмы обеспечивается единство космоса и индивидуальное существование вещей, которые, однако, не следует мыслить как субстанции в духе Аристотеля. “Стоическая онтология — не онтология субстанций, а онтология данностей (Tatsachen-?υγχάνοντα)” (GräserA. Zenon von Kition. Positionen und Probleme. В.—N. Y, 1975, S. 27). В пантеистической онтологии стоиков логос и бескачественный субстрат, вещество (οποίος ουσία- ΰλη. Diog. L, VII 134), активное и пассивное начала мыслятся нераздельными и, т. о,, составляют единую мировую субстанцию. Близкое к стоическому понимание субстанции возрождается в пантеистических и материалистических учениях эпохи Ренессанса и Нового времени.

    В Средние века трактовка субстанции опирается прежде всего на аристотелевскую и отчасти неоплатоническую традицию. Двойственность Аристотелева учения о субстанции породила два направления: понимание ее как единичного индивидуума легло в основу номинализма, к пониманию ее как эйдоса тяготел крайний реализм, представители которого исходили из реального существования общего. У истоков средневековой схоластики стоит Боэций, выступивший как посредник между античной философией и христианским богословием, а также между греческой и латинской образованностью. Боэций пытается внести терминологическую ясность в учение Аристотеля о субстанции как индивидууме и как виде. “Словами subsistentia и subsistere мы называем то, что греки зовут ούσίωσις и ουσιωσθαι; а их ύποστασις и ίκρίστασται мы переводим как substantia и substare. Субсистенция — это то, что само не нуждается в акциденциях, чтобы существовать. А субстанция — это то, что служит подлежащим для других акциденций, без чего они не могут существовать... Т о., роды и ввды — только субсистенции, ибо роды и виды не имеют акциденций. А индивидуумы — не только субсистенции, но и субстанции, ведь они для своего бытия не нуждаются в акциденциях, но служат подлежащими для акциденций...” (Против Евтихия и Нестория. — Боэций. “Утешение философией” и другие трактаты. М., 1990, с. 173). Однако сам Боэций не всегда последовательно проводит различение между субсистенцией и субстанцией. В “Комментарии к Порфирию” он именует субстанцией самый общий род, который высказывается обо всех остальных: “...Субстанция — это наивысший род, поскольку она предшествует всем, сама же не подчинена ничему” (там же, стр. 56). Индивидуум и высший род получают, т. о., одинаковое имя.

    Гильберт Порретанский (12 в.), вслед за Боэцием отличая субстанции как актуально существующие индивидуумы от субсистенций как родов и видов, исследует онтологический статус субсистенций, из которых, как он полагает, возникают субстанции. Источником чувственно познаваемых субстанций, по Гильберту, является то, что греки называли идеями, а латиняне формами. Идеи суть чистые субстанции (substanüae sincerae), поскольку свободны от материи. Существуют четыре основные чистые субстанции: огонь, воздух, вода и земля, которые не надо смешивать с соответствующими чувственно данными стихиями, ибо речь идет об их идеальных прообразах. Вообще все формы составных субстанций суть лишь образы чистых и вечных субстанций — идей. Т. о., формы, как их мыслил Аристотель, у крайнего реалиста Гильберта превращаются в универсалии, существующие до вещей. Бог, по Гильберту, есть сущностное бытие (essentia), от которого все вещи получают свою сущность и бытие. Бытийность Бога есть бытие всех тварей. В отличие от Бога, в котором бытие и сущность совпадают, в тварных вещах различны их бытие (esse) и сущность (то, чтоесть — id quod est). Источник бытия вещи — ее идея, или чистая форма; так, телесность есть бытие тела, само же тело, существующее благодаря телесности, есть то, что есть. Гильберт дает толкование субстанции в духе платонизма, к которому в разной степени близки другие представители реализма — Бернар Шартрский, Гильом из Шампо, 1ильом из Конша и др.

    Более близкое к Аристотелеву понимание субстанции защищает Фома Аквинский. Отождествляя субстанции с индивидуумами, он различает субстанциальные и акцидентальные формы: последние являются источниками качеств, тогда как первые сообщают субстанциям бытие (Summa theol.. I, q. 76 4 с). “Само бытие есть акт субстанции” (Summa contra gent., II 54). В зависимости от характера присущей ей формы субстанция занимает определенное место в иерархии тварных существ. У низших субстанций — неорганических стихий и минералов — форма есть causa formalis и составляет внешнюю определенность вещи. На следующей ступени — у растений — форма выступает как causa fînaUs, конечная причина субстанции, или душа, изнутри ее формирующая. У животных форма есть causa efficiens — действующая причина, и такие субстанции не только одушевлены, но и деятельны. Наконец, НЕТ четвертой ступени форма предстает не как начало, организующее материю, но сама по себе (forma per se, forma separata). Это дух, или разумная душа. Будучи нематериальной, она не Погибает со смертью тела, ее может уничтожить лишь Творец. Фома называет эту субстанцию “самосущим”. Если чувственная душа животных осуществляет свои действия через тело, то разумная имеет действия, отделенные от тела, — мышление и ведение. Все субстанции, кроме духовных, состоят из материи и формы, духовные же существа — из субстанции и бытия: субстанция в них есть потенциальное начало. “Не одно и то же состоять из материи и формы и из субстанции и бытия, хотя то и другое соотносится (в обоих случаях) как потенция и акт” (Summa contra gent., II 54).

    Совсем иначе проблему субстанции рассматривают номиналисты 14 в. — Уильям Оккам, Николай из Отрекура, Петр Ломбардский и др. Они исходят из учения Аристотеля о субстанциях как единичных индивидуумах, но помещают его в новый контекст, видя верховную причину всего сущего во всемогущей божественной воле, не имеющей над собой никакой детерминации, в т. ч. и той, которую представляют идеи самого же божественного ума. Опираясь на Дунса Скота, утверждавшего, что “ничто, кроме воли, не является причиной всего того, чего хочет воля” (Oxon. Il, d.25 qu unie. n. 22), Оккам считает, что сначала Бог своей волей творит единичные вещи, а затем уже в качестве их репрезентаций возникают идеи —знаки единичных вещей в уме. Тем самьм субстанция теряет свое значение самостоятельно сущего, носителя акциденций, не имеющих бытия без субстанций. Согласно Петру Ломбардскому, Бог “может создать любую акциденцию без посредствующей субстанции только своим действием, следовательно, может создать любую акциденцию без другой и субстанцию без акциденции — своим действием” (Questiones et decisiones in quattuor libros sententiarum Pétri Lombardi, Lion, 1495,1 d. 30 qu 1).

    Такой аргумент устраняет трудности “пресуществления субстанций” в таинстве причастия, но вместе с тем влечет за собой радикальную перестройку прежней онтологии и теории познания. Если в схоластике от Бонавентуры до Фомы предметом познания являются субстанции как умопостигаемые реальности, то, по Оккаму, познание должно быть направлено на эмпирическую реальность единичных вещей, потому что познаются не субстанции, а лишь акциденции; таково интуитивное познание — cognitio intuitiva. T. о., намечается тенденция трактовать знание как установление связи между акциденциями, т. е. ограничить его миром эмпирических явлений, и пересматривается аристотелевский принцип онтологии и логики, гласящий, что субстанции первее отношений. Эта тенденция восторжествовала в Новое время в естествознании и философии — в английском эмпиризме, трансцендентальном идеализме Канта, в неокантианстве и позитивизме. Устранение номиналистами умопостигаемых субстанций и сведение эмпирического сущего до уровня явлений неожиданно оказалось созвучным принципам стоической онтологии, рассматривавшей все вещи как фактические данности, проявления единой мировой субстанции. Номинализм тем самым подготовил почву для рецепции стоицизма, получившего новую жизнь в натурфилософии 16 в. — у Телезио, Дж. Бруно, Кампанеллы и др. Природа выступает у них как единая самодостаточная и самодовлеющая, пантеистически толкуемая динамическая система, в которой все подчинено законам необходимости. Учение Бруно о бесконечной субстанции как безличном абсолюте, являющем себя во всех вещах, предвосхищает пантеистическую трактовку субстанции у Спинозы. В 17—18 вв. полемика вокруг понятия субстанции ведется между двумя направлениями, каждое из которых, хотя и в разной степени, испытало на себе влияние и номинализма, и стоицизма, — рационализмом и эмпиризмом. Рационалистическая трактовка субстанции дана Декартом, окказионалистами, Спинозой, Лейбницем; эмпиристское ее понимание находим у Фр. Бэкона, Локка, Беркли, Юма. Декарт определяет субстанцию как вещь, которая для своего существования не нуждается ни в чем, кроме самой себя, поэтому в строгом смысле слова субстанцией можно считать лишь Бога, который “вечен, всемогущ, источник всякого блага и истины, Творец всех вещей...” (Избр. произв. М-, 1950, с. 436). Тем не менее Декарт называет субстанцией и тварные вещи, а именно те, которые “для своего существования нуждаются лишь в обычном содействии Бога” (там же, с. 448), в отличие от атрибутов и качеств, не могущих существовать без субстанции. Таковы мыслящая и телесная субстанции: первая непротяженна и неделима, вторая протяженна и делима, имеет фигуру, движение и определенное расположение частей. Неделимая субстанция — ум, или разумная душа, есть предмет метафизики, делимая субстанция — материя, или пространство, — предмет физики. Отождествляя материальную субстанцию с пространством, Декарт устраняет целевые причины и создает предпосылки для математической науки о природе — механики. Вслед за Декартом Спиноза определяет субстанцию как то, что существует в самом себе и представляется само через себя; самостоятельность субстанции мыслится Спинозой как абсолютная. Субстанция имеет атрибуты, составляющие ее сущность, и модусы — состояния субстанции (substantiae affectio), т. е. то, что существует в другом и через другое (см. Избр. произв. в 2 т., т. 1.М., 1957,с. 361). Отвергая картезианское учение о тварных субстанциях как противоречащее самому понятию субстанции, Спиноза утверждает, что “кроме Бога никакая субстанция не может ни существовать, ни быть представляема” (там же, с. 372). Субстанция бесконечна, наделена бесконечно многими атрибутами, каждый из которых выражает ее вечную сущность, однако человеческому познанию открыты лишь два из них — протяжение и мышление. Все конечные существа суть модусы субстанции. Субстанция Спинозы не есть личный трансцендентный Бог христианской религии•, “В природе Бога не имеют места ни ум, ни воля” (там же, с. 378), она есть имманентная причина всех вещей, действующая, как и природа стоиков, в силу необходимости, а потому может быть названа природой. Критикуя тезис Декарта о плюрализме духовных субстанций и считая разумные души модусами божественной субстанции, Спиноза тем самым превращает их в отношения, самостоятельного бытия не имеющие; между идеями как модусами атрибута мышления и разумными душами Спиноза не делает различия: связи между теми и другими носят в равной мере необходимый характер логического следования (не случайно реальная причина у Спинозы совпадает с логическим основанием).

    Аристотелевско-томистскую традицию в понимании субстанции в 17 в. продолжил Лейбниц, в полемике с Декартом и Спинозой возродивший плюралистическую метафизику. Единство, неделимость, т. е. простота, — главное определение субстанций у Лейбница, именно поэтому названных монадами. По Лейбницу, монады не воздействуют друг на друга (“не имеют окон”) именно в силу их единства, ибо единое, включенное в систему отношений, становится многим. Лейбниц указывает на противоречивость картезианского понятия протяженной субстанции: протяженность, пространство, будучи пассивным, бездейственным началом, есть лишь возможность, тогда как субстанция всегда означает действительность. Субстанции-монады суть целесообразно организованные единства, энтелехии, центры деятельности, жизни и силы, которые Лейбниц мыслит по аналогии с душой; деятельность монад состоит в представлении и стремлении. Число монад бесконечно, они различаются по степени ясности их представлений, начиная от высшей — Бога — через совершеннейшие среди сотворенных — разумные души — к низшим, восприятие и стремление которых носит все менее отчетливый и более бессознательный характер — таковы монады, состав

    ляющие неорганические вещества. Т. о., реальным существованием обладают лишь неделимые, а значит, нематериальные субстанции; что же касается протяженных и делимых тел, то они, по Лейбницу, не субстанции, а лишь собрания, или агрегаты монад. В малейшей части материи существует целый мир живых энтелехий, душ.

    Хотя следы номиналистического влияния можно обнаружить и в новоевропейском рационализме, однако наиболее последовательно номиналистическая линия в трактовке субстанций была продолжена в английском эмпиризме — у Фр. Бэкона, Дж. Локка, Д. Юма. Не отрицая прямо существование субстанций, Локк, однако, убежден в их непознаваемости. Он исходит из тезиса, что источником всякого знания является опыт — как внешний, так и внутренний (последнему он как психологист приписывал особенно важную роль). Но в опыте даны всегда только качества и свойства вещей, но не их умопостигаемые субстанции. Идея субстанции, по Локку, есть “не что иное, как предположение о неизвестном... носителе тех качеств, которые способны вызывать в нас простые идеи и которые обыкновенно называются “акциденциями”” (Избр. философ, произв. в 2т, т. 1. M., 1960, с. 301). Телесные субстанции, напр. дуб или лошадь, представляют собой только сочетание простых идей тех чувственных качеств, которые мы находим в предметах, называемых этими именами; не понимая, как эти качества могут существовать вместе, мы, по Локку, приписываем их некоторой общей основе, поддерживающему их субстрату. Аналогично обстоит дело и с духовными субстанциями, которые суть неизвестные носители таких простых идей внутреннего чувства, как мышление, стремление, сомнение и т. д. Материальная субстанция, т. о., есть субстрат простых идей, получаемых нами извне, а духовная — субстрат той деятельности, которую мы обнаруживаем внутри себя (см. там же, с. 302—303).

    Декарт признавал реальность и познаваемость бесконечной субстанции и субстанций конечных — телесных и духовных. Спиноза утверждал реальное существование единственной субстанции — пантеистически понятого Бога, или природы, познание которой есть тем самым познание всех вещей, заключенных в Боге и вытекающих из его бесконечной сущности. Локк объявил субстанции непознаваемыми, тем самым лишив метафизику ее традиционного предмета и заменив ее гносеологией и психологией. Дж. Беркли углубил агностицизм Локка по отношению к материальным субстанциям, объявив их не только непознаваемыми, но и вообще несуществующими. В отличие от Локка он доказывал реальность духовных субстанций, восприятием которых конституируется материальный мир (“быть — значит быть воспринимаемым”). Пользуясь термином “идеи” в том же смысле, что и Локк, т. е. подразумевая под ними чувственные качества (цвет, запах, звук и т. д.), Беркли показывает, что они существуют только для воспринимающего субъекта — духа, души, нашего Я. Только он и есть реальная субстанция. “Нет субстанции, кроме духа или того, что воспринимает... Не может быть немыслящей субстанции или немыслящего субстрата этих идей” (Соч. М., 1978, с. 174). Само понятие “материальная субстанция” Беркли, как и Лейбниц, считает самопротиворечивьм, ибо свойства, приписываемые ей — протяжение, форма, движение, — суть лишь идеи, существующие в духе — мыслящей субстанции.

    Д. Юм обратил скептические аргументы против всяких субстанций, в том числе и духовных. Понятие субстанции, по Юму, возникает в нашем уме в силу субъективных, психологических причин и не имеет объективной значимости. Юм отвергает главный аргумент в пользу существования духовных субстанций, а именно убеждение в метафизическом тождестве Я. “Я никак не могу уловить свое Я как нечто существующее помимо восприятий и никак не могу подметить ничего, кроме какого-либо восприятия” (Соч. в 2т., т. 1. M., 1965, с. 366). Я, или человеческая личность, — не духовная субстанция, а “связка или пучок... различных восприятий, следующих друг за другом с непостижимой быстротой и находящихся в постоянном течении... В духе нет простоты в любой данный момент и нет тождества в различные моменты...” (там же, с. 367). Идея самотождественности души, Я как субстанции возникает, по Юму, в силу чисто психологических причин: в силу единства акта восприятия сменяющихся впечатлений. Единство этого акта мы принимаем за тождество его объекта. “Тот акт нашего воображения, при помощи которого мы воспринимаем... неизменяющийся объект, и тот, при помощи которого мы созерцаем последовательность соотносительных объектов, переживается нами почти одинаково. Это сходство и является причиной смешения и ошибки, заставляя нас заменять представление соотносительных объектов представлением тождества” (там же, с. 368). Начатое номиналистами вытеснение субстанции отношениями Юм доводит до логического конца.

    Начиная с Канта, предметом философии становится не субстанция, а субъект. Переход от субстанции к субъекту совершили уже Локк и Юм, имевшие в виду психологического, т. е. эмпирического, субъекта в его индивидуальности. Кант вводит понятие трансцендентального субъекта, тем самым освобождаясь от психологизма в теории познания, но в значительной мере разделяя юмовскую критику понятия субстанции. Эмпирический мир, мир опыта, как внешнего (природа как предмет естествознания), так и внутреннего (душа как предмет эмпирической психологии), существует лишь в отношении к трансцендентальному субъекту, конструирующему этот мир с помощью априорных форм чувственности (пространства и времени) и априорных форм рассудка (категорий). Определения, приписывавшиеся материальной субстанции, — протяженность, фигура, движение — суть продукты деятельности трансцендентального субъекта. В мире природы нет места самосущему, здесь все определяется связью механических причин, т. е. другим и через другое, поскольку сам этот мир существует через отношение к Я. Кант отвергает понятие субстанции применительно также и к индивидуальной душе, рассматривая ее не как субстанцию, а как явление, конструируемое посредством внутреннего чувства. В полемике с Декартом и Беркли Кант доказывает, что индивидуальное сознание вторично по отношению к внешним предметам, поскольку функция внешнего чувства служит предпосылкой функции чувства внутреннего. Однако реликты субстанций как самостоятельных сущих, безотносительных к трансцендентальному субъекту, сохраняются у Канта в виде непознаваемых вещей в себе, аффинирующих чувственность. Недоступные теоретическому познанию, вещи в себе принадлежат к миру свободы — миру разума практического: человек как существо нравственное несет в себе те черты, которыми традиционно наделялись духовные субстанции. Кант дал логико-онтологический анализ категории субстанции, который оказал существенное влияние на трактовку этого понятия в трансцендентализме — у Фихте, Гегеля, неокантианцев. Субстанция у Канта есть категория рассудка и принадлежит к разряду динамических категорий, касающихся не предметов созерцания, как математические категории, а су

    ществования этих предметов в отношении друг к другу или рассудку. Первое из этих отношений есть присущность и самостоятельное существование (substantia et accidens). Субстанция, т. о., есть не более чем постоянство отношений: “То постоянное, лишь в отношении с которым можно определить все временные отношения явлений, есть субстанция в явлении, т. е. реальное (содержание) явления, всегда остающееся одним и тем же как субстрат всякой смены” (Соч. в 6 т., т. 3. M., 1964, с. 253). Ясно, что о субстанции можно говорить только применительно к миру опыта: она есть та форма рассудка, с помощью которой он упорядочивает временные отношения. Кант радикализирует намеченную в номинализме и английском эмпиризме тенденцию к уравниванию онтологического статуса субстанции и акциденций, приписывая отношению приоритет по сравнению с субстанцией. Будучи категорией рассудка, субстанция имеет значение — через чистые созерцания (пространство и время) — лишь для мира явлений и не существует независимо от познающего субъекта. Такая трактовка познания еще более последовательно проводится в послекантовском немецком идеализме. Элиминировав вещь в себе и превратив трансцендентального субъекта в абсолютного творца всего сущего, Фихте не оставил места для самостоятельного бытия единичных субстанций — как единичной вещи, так и единичной души. Субстанция как категория рассудка есть, по Фихте, лишь совокупность членов некоторого отношения. Шеллинг, как и Фихте, считает, что субстанции существуют только для Я, а “вопрос, как субстанции пребывают для себя, бессмыслен” (Соч. в 2 т., т. 1. M., 1987, с. 349). Будучи продуктом деятельности Я, субстанции принадлежат к феноменальному миру и сводятся к его пространственному и временному измерениям. “То, что в объекте субстанциально, обладает лишь величиной в пространстве, то, что акцидентально, — лишь величиной во времени” (там же, с. 345). Критикуя “субъективный субъект-объект” Фихте, 1егель на место абсолютного Я ставит саморазвивающуюся идею, чистое логическое понятие как единство субъективности и объективности (см. Соч., т. 1. M.—Л., 1929, с. 266). Это — абсолютная субстанция-субъект, пантеистически понятый Логос, имманентный миру и не допускающий рядом с собой никаких самостоятельных сущих, субстанции-индивидуумов.

    Во 2-й пол. 19 в. в качестве реакции на немецкий идеализм выступают материалистическое учение о субстанции, с одной стороны, и различные варианты реализма, возрождающие Лейбницеву трактовку субстанции, с другой. В материализме Бюхнера, Фохта, Молешотта, так же как и у их предшественников в 18 в. — Гольбаха, Дидро и др., в качестве субстанции выдвигается единая, вечная, несотворенная материя, формой проявления которой является все многообразие вещей. Объединяя материализм Фохта с естественнонаучными представлениями своего времени, Э. Геккель сформулировал т. н. закон субстанции, в котором объединил “два высших универсальных закона различного происхождения: более старый химический закон о “сохранении материи” и физический закон о “сохранении силы”, открытый сравнительно недавно” (Геккель Э. Мировые загадки. СПб., 1906, с. 109). Закон субстанции есть, по Геккелю, основной космологический закон, который доказывает единство мира и причинную связь всех явлений, “окончательно разбивая три центральные догмы метафизики: “Бог, свобода и бессмертие”...” (там же, с. 120). Силу и вещество Геккель рассматривает как нераздельные атрибуты единой субстанции, тем самым давая материалистическую интерпретацию миросозерцанию Спинозы и Гете.

    Представители реализма в трактовке субстанции одинаково не приемлют как идеалистическое, так и материалистическое ее понимание. И. Ф. Гербарт рассматривает субстанции как неизменные и самотождественные начала вещей (реалы); Б. Бальцано восстанавливает самостоятельное бытие субстанций-монад, в духе Лейбница понимая его как безотносительное к познающему субъекту, но в отличие от Лейбница допуская взаимодействие монад. Ф. Брентано противопоставляет аристотелевский реализм “софисту” Гегелю, который свел субстанции к уровню просто явлений, растворив их тем самым в отношениях. Г. Тейхмюллер, отвергая кантовскую критику рациональной психологии и отстаивая тезис о бессмертии индивидуальной души, в своей персоналистической метафизике исходит из понимания Я как прототипа понятия субстанции вообще и рассматривает имматериальные субстанции-монады как реальные, деятельные начала всего сущего.

    В 20 в. понятие субстанции сохраняет свое значение в неотомизме (Э. Жильсон, Ж. Маритен, А. Сертийанж, А. Демпф, И. Лотц и др.), персонализме (Р. Т. Флюэллинг, Э. Брайтмен, М. Недонсель, Э. Мунье и др.), русском неолейбницианстве (А. А. Козлов, Л. М. Лопатин, Н. О. Лосский).

    Лит.: Кассирер Э. Познание и действительность. Понятие о субстанции и понятие о функции. СПб., 1912; Лопатин Л. М. Монизм и плюрализм.— “Вопросы философии и психологии”, 1913, кн. 116; Heidmann К. Der Substanzbegriff von Abälard bis Spinoza. B-, 1890; Bauch B. Das Substanzproblem in der griechischen Philosophie. Halb., 1910; Jolivet R. La notion de substance. R, 1929; Hessen/. Das Substanzproblem in der Philosophie der Neuzeit. B., 1932; McCallS. E. The reality of substance. Wash., 1956; Rombach H. Substanz. System. Struktur. Freiburg-Münch., 1965.

П. П. Гайденко. Новая философская энциклопедия: В 4 тт. М.: Мысль. Под редакцией В. С. Стёпина. 2001.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, попрошу вас не считать, что я издеваюсь. Проясните ситуацию путем ответов на мои вопросы, первый из которых:
Вы согласны, что в приведенных вами цитатах МНОГО РАЗНЫХ определений субстанции?

Наша лаборатория экпериментального эзотерического неоиндуизма и прототантры не может работать с некачественным материалом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Хороший пост, длинный.

----------

Vladiimir (26.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Герман, попрошу вас не считать, что я издеваюсь. Проясните ситуацию путем ответов на мои вопросы, первый из которых:
> Вы согласны, что в приведенных вами цитатах МНОГО РАЗНЫХ определений субстанции?


Нет. Дано определение одной и той же монистической субстанции.

----------


## Dron

> Dron, если Вам действительно неясно данное определение всеобщей, монистической субстанции - ничем помочь Вам не могу.


Можете. Например, поясните что из вашего колоссального поста вы называете "данным определением"?
Не ставьте на мне, кхм, крест.
Помогите мне путем ответа на вопросы. 
Вы согласны, что в приведенных вами цитатах МНОГО РАЗНЫХ определений субстанции?

----------


## Германн

> Вы согласны, что в приведенных вами цитатах МНОГО РАЗНЫХ определений субстанции?


Нет. Дано определение одной и той же монистической субстанции. Слова разные, значение одно. С 3-х последних страниц: 
__

Ясный свет - не одна и та же субстанция на всех. Не универсальная, всеобщая сущность, которая на всех одна и та же, как океан один для морских волн.

Молчать о "неописуемом" можно по-разному. Молчание буддизма результирует в множество Будд. Молчание индуистов обязательно результирует в Бога. Коннотации, ассоциации, смысловые связи - всё указывает именно на Бога, онтологически без другого. Про ясный свет нельзя онтологически утверждать: "без другого".

Бог без другого. Ясный свет одинаков, но не один на всех, не без другого. Есть множество Будд, а не один и тот же Ади-Будда.
Двойственность в монизме это множественность. Двойственность в буддизме - противопоставление психики физическому миру и эгоцентрация.

Есть множество Будд, а не один-единственный Самантабхадра, играющий разные роли.
В шиваизме и шактизме, многочисленные божества являются проявлениями одного, играющего разные роли.

Субстанция это сущность, стоящая за явлениями. Одна на всех субстанция - это всеобщая природа, модификациями которой оказываются Будды и существа. Как один и тот же океан для морских волн. Такая субстанция (монистический Бог, Парашива) исключается пустотой.

На всех Будд одна и та же: как за каждой морской волной один и тот же Мировой океан. Такой субстанции нет: пустота пуста.

----------


## Dron

> Субстанция - то, что для своего существования не нуждается ни в чем другом, ибо есть причина самой себя; самостоятельность субстанции понимается здесь как абсолютная. Все существующее рассматривается как состояние, явление или атрибут этой единой субстанции.


Это определение субстанции совпадает с вашим?

----------


## Германн

> Это определение субстанции совпадает с вашим?


Да. Продолжение определения всеобщей субстанции 3-х последних страниц: 
__

Всеобщая субстанция - это одно, из которого всё. Ясный свет "Мать" не один и тот же на всех. 
Мы с Вами, вместе с Буддой Шакьямуни, не являемся разными ролями одного и того же Ади-Будды.

Кроме Парашивы никого больше нет, это один-единственный актёр на все роли. 
Про ясный свет такого не скажешь: Будда Шакьямуни и Арья Тара - не разные роли одного и того же актёра.

Строго говоря, Парашива занимает место пустоты, а Шакти (Кали) - место ясного света. Но не важно, Шива и Шакти одно. 
Будды и существа не являются разными играми одного и того же игрока (Ади-Будды, Ваджрадары, Самантабхадры, Вайрочаны).

Или Парашива-без-другого.
Или пустота пустоты и множество Дхармакая-Будд.

----------


## Dron

> Да. Продолжение определения всеобщей субстанции 3-х последних страниц: 
> __
> 
> Всеобщая субстанция - это одно, из которого всё.


Такое понимание нам не годится. Давайте, на правах разработчиков неоиндуизма, понимать Единое в познавательном смысле, как явленность всех феноменов уму Будды. Единая сфера без центра и окружности, типа. Иные трактовки признаем "церковными".




> Или Парашива-без-другого.
> Или пустота пустоты и множество Дхармакая-Будд.


Ну почему "или"?) Вам же уже писали, что описание Парашивы произведено похожими словами, как описание ясного света. И, даже не исключено совпадение в некоторых порядках слов, из чего следует что? Правильно-ололо! уауауа!- тождество смыслов! Такой подход нам годится.





> Они по-прежнему верят в неописуемую субстанцию


Если она неописуемая, то на каком основании вы помещаете ее среди категории "объект отрицания"?
Причем, вы ведете речь о традиционных индуистах, а нам то интересны нео хинду. Вы предлагаете им принимать традиционные инд. толкования, и валить с вангов, я же предлагаю принимать традиционные буддийские в инд. терминах. Я - за прокачивание гуманности.

----------


## Германн

> Такое понимание нам не годится. Давайте, на правах разработчиков неоиндуизма, понимать Единое в познавательном смысле, как явленность всех феноменов уму Будды. Единая сфера без центра и окружности, типа. Иные трактовки признаем "церковными".


В том-то и дело, что Парашива обладает онтологическим статусом, а не гносеологическим, как Кунжед Гьялпо. Онтология Ваджраяны отмечена кадаг, пустой пустотой.




> Ну почему "или"?) Вам же уже писали, что описание Парашивы произведено похожими словами, как описание ясного света. И, даже не исключено совпадение в некоторых порядках слов, из чего следует что? Правильно-ололо! уауауа!- тождество смыслов! Такой подход нам годится.


Слова вторичны по отношению к значению. Значение задаётся контекстом. Если взять системно: 1. канон 2. традиционный комментарий 3. разъяснения живых хранителей традиции, то станут очевидными отличия Ваджраяны. Пусть даже целый текст тантры заимствован другой традицией, трактовка будет отличаться от буддийской.




> Если она неописуемая, то на каком основании вы помещаете ее среди категории "объект отрицания"? Причем, вы ведете речь о традиционных индуистах, а нам то интересны нео хинду. Вы предлагаете им принимать традиционные инд. толкования, и валить с вангов, я же предлагаю принимать традиционные буддийские в инд. терминах. Я - за прокачивание гуманности.


Неописуемое описывается посредством образов и отрицаний. И оно различно в шиваизме и буддизме. Я не предлагаю валить с вангов, не мне это решать. Надеюсь, что шакты, посещающие ванги, не попадают в Ад, поскольку изначально понимают всё по-своему, "их чашка переполнена". Думаю, что ванг даёт благословение такому иноверцу, подобно младенцу на ретрите.

----------


## Dron

> В том-то и дело, что Парашива обладает онтологическим статусом, а не гносеологическим, как Кунжед Гьялпо. Онтология Ваджраяны отмечена кадаг, пустой пустотой.


Договорились, считаем Парашиву ясным светом, и такое толкование считаем настоящим индуистским.




> Слова вторичны по отношению к значению. Значение задаётся контекстом. Если взять системно: 1. канон 2. традиционный комментарий 3. разъяснения живых хранителей традиции, то станет очевидными отличия Ваджраяны.


ТОгда считаем, что есть тайное индуистское толкование, полностью соотв. Ваджраяне. 





> Неописуемое описывается посредством образов и отрицаний. И оно различно в шиваизме и буддизме. Я не предлагаю валить с вангов, не мне это решать. Надеюсь, что они не попадают в Ад, поскольку изначально ничего не понимают, чашка переполнена.


Вы считаете, что они берут и заменяют в ходе садханы пустоту на субстанцию?

----------


## Германн

> Договорились, считаем Парашиву ясным светом, и такое толкование считаем настоящим индуистским.


Это не соответствует учению. Парашива один и тот же на всех - ясный свет не один и тот же на всех. Мы с Вами, вместе с Буддой Шакьямуни, не являемся разными ролями одного и того же актёра (ясного света). Все существа и боги монистического шиваизма являются разными ролями одного и того же актёра.




> ТОгда считаем, что есть тайное индуистское толкование, полностью соотв. Ваджраяне.


Нет оснований так считать. 




> Вы считаете, что они берут и заменяют в ходе садханы пустоту на субстанцию?


Считаю, что садхана Ваджраяны с индуистским воззрением превращается в индуистскую садхану, и ведёт к перерождению бесформенным богом.

----------


## Dron

> Это не соответствует учению. Парашива один и тот же на всех - ясный свет не один и тот же на всех.


В секретной прототантре- соответствует.




> Нет оснований так считать.


Зато есть польза.




> Считаю, что садхана Ваджраяны с индуистским воззрением превращается в индуистскую садхану, и ведёт к перерождению бесформенным богом.


То есть про заменяют/не заменяют вы не в курсе?

----------


## Германн

Dron, процитируйте индуиста, который отрицает укоренённость всего в Боге: который отрицает всеобщую подкладку реальности, одну и ту же на всех.

(P.S. Такое отрицание можно найти только в буддизме и реформированном бон.)

----------


## Dron

> Dron, процитируйте индуиста, который отрицает укоренённость всего в Боге: который отрицает всеобщую подкладку реальности, одну и ту же на всех.
> 
> (P.S. Такое отрицание можно найти только в буддизме и реформированном бон.)


Неоиндуист подойдет? Он же необуддист?

----------


## Германн

> Неоиндуист подойдет? Он же необуддист?


Учителя какого-нибудь процитируйте, пожалуйста. Не буддийского, и не бонского.

(P.S. Такое отрицание специфично для Дхармы.)

----------


## Dron

> Учителя какого-нибудь процитируйте. Не буддийского, и не бонского.


Не знаю таких. А вы знаете не бонского и не буддийского учителя, который прямо говорит- Парашива и пустота буддистов несовместимы? ПРичем Парашива в том понимании, которе присутствует сейчас в индуизме?

----------


## Германн

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: 

"Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
 Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших  существ . Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность". («Беседы в Конвее».)

Лопон   Тензин   Намдак:

"Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой « Один   Ум »." (...) "Оно одинаково у всех живых  существ , но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый " Один   Ум ". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность". («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин  Намдака.)

----------

Pema Sonam (26.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Хорошо, а теперь мнение не бонского и не буддийского.

----------


## Германн

> Хорошо, а теперь мнение не бонского и не буддийского.


У них своя собственная шуньята, не тождественная буддийской. Она конечно совместима с Парашивой.

----------


## Dron

> У них своя собственная шуньята, не тождественная буддийской. Она конечно совместима с Парашивой.


Нас интересует совместимость буддийского ясного света с Парашивой в аспекте отрицания таковой небуддийским современным учителем. Располагаете такими цитатами?

----------


## Нико

> У них своя собственная шуньята, не тождественная буддийской. Она конечно совместима с Парашивой.


Я что-то забыла, что есть небуддийская шуньята?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Я что-то забыла, что есть небуддийская шуньята?


А что есть буддийская шуньята? Само слово встречается и в индуизме и в буддизме.
http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html

----------

Aion (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что есть буддийская шуньята? Само слово встречается и в индуизме и в буддизме.
> http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html


Да, неплохая статья Ольшевского. Один нюанс: в индуизме "пустота" всегда предполагает слияние с неким высшим началом -- Атманом, Шивой, Брахманом, Шакти и пр. В то время как в буддизме атман отрицается напрочь, и потому в буддизме пустота -- просто бессамостность, без всяких там творцов и праматерий. Не так?

----------

Vidyadhara (26.01.2013), Германн (26.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Да, неплохая статья Ольшевского. Один нюанс: в индуизме "пустота" всегда предполагает слияние с неким высшим началом -- Атманом, Шивой, Брахманом, Шакти и пр. В то время как в буддизме атман отрицается напрочь, и потому в буддизме пустота -- просто бессамостность, без всяких там творцов и праматерий. Не так?


Нужно однако понимать, что "слияние" - это метафора, в недуалистических направлениях индуизма никто ни с кем не сливается, так как все и так всегда было Брахманом (высшим сознанием). По этому, при реализации скорее исчезает не личность как таковая, а устраняется иллюзия двойственности. Что же касается паралелей с некоторыми направлениями буддизма, то я не рискну развивать тут эту тему, так как мои познания в обеих тантрических системах довольно скудны, да и обставновка не слишком этому способствует.

----------


## Германн

> Нас интересует совместимость буддийского ясного света с Парашивой в аспекте отрицания таковой небуддийским современным учителем. Располагаете такими цитатами?


Нет, не располагаю. Но отсутствие такого отрицания ничего не говорит о сущности воззрения шайвов/шактов. В отличие от отсутствия отрицания всеобщей субстанции: отсутствия того, что объективно бы объединяло с Будда-Дхармой. Езиды тоже не отрицают совместимость ясного света с Таус Малаки, Творцом и Шейх Ади. Но это не является свидетельством общности езидизма и буддизма.

----------


## Нико

> Езиды тоже не отрицают совместимость ясного света с Таус Малаки, Творцом и Шейх Ади.


А можно это как-то по-русски пояснить?

----------


## Германн

> А что есть буддийская шуньята? Само слово встречается и в индуизме и в буддизме.
> http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html


Буддийская шуньята это отсутствие подкладки дхарм, существующей отдельно от дхарм, со своей строны, как их носитель (дхармин). Шайвистская же шуньята это Бог, носитель дхарм: субстанция, реальная со своей стороны. По Вашей ссылке: 

_В «Вимарша-дипике» (комментарии Ачарьи Шивопадхьяи к Виджнянабхайрава-тантре) сказано: «То свободное и полное, называемое Шивой, есть обитель Пустоты (шунья-дхама), где исчезают все элементы (таттва) и откуда они возникают». «Не существует того, что не там (в Пустоте), не существует того, что не есть то (Пустота). Внутри и снаружи неё не существует чего-либо иного»._

Сакья Пандита: Одиннадцатое Коренное Падение – это ошибочно воспринимать, [применяя дискурсивное мышление,] дхармы, которые не выразимы словами. Все дхармы свободны от какой-либо самоприроды и каких-либо крайних пределов. *Если же некто положительно утверждает, что все дхармы пусты – то это и есть впадение в крайность, а следовательно – Коренное Падение*. [В частности, не осуществлять принципа фундаментальной мантры «свабхава шуддха»].

Арья Нагарджуна: “тот, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении”.

----------


## Dron

> _В «Вимарша-дипике» (комментарии Ачарьи Шивопадхьяи к Виджнянабхайрава-тантре) сказано: «То свободное и полное, называемое Шивой, есть обитель Пустоты (шунья-дхама), где исчезают все элементы (таттва) и откуда они возникают». «Не существует того, что не там (в Пустоте), не существует того, что не есть то (Пустота). Внутри и снаружи неё не существует чего-либо иного»._


Ну вот, все доказано. Путем гематрии, или как там правильно, заменяем слово Шива на ясный свет. Против того, что все возникает и исчезает в ясном свете неохинду возражения не имеют.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, все доказано. Путем гематрии, или как там правильно, заменяем слово Шива на ясный свет. Против того, что все возникает и исчезает в ясном свете неохинду возражения не имеют.


Нашей бабушке полЕгчало?

----------


## Dron

Так это у вас продается славянский шкаф?

----------


## Нико

> Так это у вас продается славянский шкаф?


Если у Вас всё доказано, то да,у меня.

----------


## Dron

Не у меня, а в лаборатории экспериментального индуизма. Там доказано вообще все.

----------


## Нико

> Не у меня, а в лаборатории экспериментального индуизма. Там доказано вообще все.


А кто главный лаборант?

----------


## Dron

> А кто главный лаборант?


Ну, я, а что?

----------


## Нико

> Ну, я, а что?


 Тогда про ясный свет как замену Шиве поподробнее, плиз.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда про ясный свет как замену Шиве поподробнее, плиз.


Охотно. Раз ты ничего не заподозрила при виде термина "неоиндуизм".
Одинаковые слова и одинаковый, порой, порядок слов в индуизме и буддизме свидетельствуют об их одинаковом смысле и равном потенциале в смысле освобождения.
Вот, все. Дальше - дело техники. Если какое то описание в инд. текстах кажется тебе похожим на буддизм- будь уверена, что это знак их идентичности. Короче- доверься интуиции, поменьше проси цитат, не задавай уточняющих вопросов, в общем- твори.

Хотя, более правильным будет использовать термин "неотантризм". Раскрытие сути термина- гуманизм и тантризм вне рамок церковных догм. Также уместно словосочетание "глобальный тантризм".

----------


## Нико

> Охотно. Раз ты ничего не заподозрила при виде термина "неоиндуизм".
> Одинаковые слова и одинаковый, порой, порядок слов в индуизме и буддизме свидетельствуют об их одинаковом смысле и равном потенциале в смысле освобождения.
> Вот, все. Дальше - дело техники. Если какое то описание в инд. текстах кажется тебе похожим на буддизм- будь уверена, что это знак их идентичности. Короче- доверься интуиции, поменьше проси цитат, не задавай уточняющих вопросов, в общем- твори.


Это результат лаборантских опытов?

----------


## Dron

> Это результат лаборантских опытов?


Это результат наблюдения за стратегией некоторых участников данной темы. Доработанный, конечно, не без этого.

----------


## Германн

> Одинаковые слова и одинаковый, порой, порядок слов в индуизме и буддизме свидетельствуют об их одинаковом смысле и равном потенциале в смысле освобождения.


Слова ничто. Всё решает значение, которое задаётся контекстом. Это значение можно понять только с опорой на живую традицию: с опорой на шастры, комментарии. Значение шуньяты у шайвов принципиально отличается от буддийского, изначального значения.




> Хотя, более правильным будет использовать термин "неотантризм". Раскрытие сути термина- гуманизм и тантризм вне рамок церковных догм. Также уместно словосочетание "глобальный тантризм".


Монизм остаётся догмой экуменического тантризма. Поэтому, это течение шиваизма / шактизма: теистическое вероучение.

----------


## Dron

> Слова ничто. Всё решает значение, которое задаётся контекстом. Это значение можно понять только с опорой на живую традицию: с опорой на шастры, комментарии. Значение шуньяты у шайвов принципиально отличается от буддийского, изначального значения слова "шуньята".


Глобальный неотантрист сочтет ваш подход церковным, и непрогрессирующим, то есть, непрогрессивным. Зачем традиция, когда есть интуиция?

----------


## Dron

Кстати, небольшой оффтоп, про труды Цонкапы говорится, что их 18 томов. Сколько это, если перевести в европейский формат книги?

----------


## Германн

> Глобальный неотантрист сочтет ваш подход церковным, и непрогрессирующим, то есть, непрогрессивным. Зачем традиция, когда есть интуиция?


Вот и хорошо. Достаточно, чтоб это индуистское течение было осознано, как факт религиозной жизни. 
Это самостоятельный культ вне Ваджраяны. Для буддийской традиции экуменический тантризм - внешнее учение.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, небольшой оффтоп, про труды Цонкапы говорится, что их 18 томов. Сколько это, если перевести в европейский формат книги?


Это невозможно сказать, пока всё не переведёшь.

----------


## Dron

> Это невозможно сказать, пока всё не переведёшь.


На англ не перевели?

----------


## Dron

> Вот и хорошо. Достаточно, чтоб это индуистское течение было осознано, как факт религиозной жизни. 
> Это самостоятельный культ вне Ваджраяны. Для буддийской традиции экуменический тантризм - внешнее учение.


Почему он вне Ваджраяны, если полностью ей идентичен?

----------


## Германн

> Почему он вне Ваджраяны, если полностью ей идентичен?


Монизм кардинально отличает экуменический тантризм от Ваджраяны. Есть и другие отличия, но это как лакмусовая бумага. Монизм не Дхарма.

----------


## Нико

> На англ не перевели?


Какое там. Только частично.

----------


## Dron

> Монизм кардинально отличает экуменический тантризм от Ваджраяны. Есть и другие отличия, но это как лакмусовая бумага. Монизм не Дхарма.


Гуманистический тантризм имеет на это такой ответ- монизм- только прикрытие, на самом деле пустотность там буддийская.

----------


## Германн

> Гуманистический тантризм имеет на это такой ответ- монизм- только прикрытие, на самом деле пустотность там буддийская.


Учение по факту монистическое. Пустота пустоты в экуменическом тантризме принципиально невозможна, в отличие от Ваджраяны, которая её допускает.

----------


## Dron

> Учение по факту монистическое. Пустота пустоты в экуменическом тантризме принципиально невозможна, в отличие от Ваджраяны.


Вероятно, вы не все знаете.

----------


## Германн

> Вероятно, вы не все знаете.


Все экуменические тантристы - противники пустоты пустоты, исключающей Парашиву. Если воззрение с пустотой пустоты основное, не может появиться мотив практиковать индуистскую тантру. Принципиальное различие, в этом случае, очевидно.

----------


## Dron

> Все экуменические тантристы - принципиальные противники пустоты пустоты, исключающей Парашиву.


А если просто взять и назвать пустоту Парашивой?

----------


## Dron

> Пустота пустоты в экуменическом тантризме принципиально невозможна


Согласно какому именно принципу?

----------


## Германн

> А если просто взять и назвать пустоту Парашивой?


Зачем?




> Согласно какому именно принципу?


Повторять содержание последних страниц нет смысла. Если хотите опровергнуть - найдите человека, который признаёт пустоту пустоты, но при этом практикует садхану не только на основе ванга, но и на основе дикши, воспринимая и буддийский, и индуистский тантризм как Путь к Пробуждению.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем?


Чтобы практиковать индуистские тантры с буддисткой пустотой , а не с монизмом. Или так нельзя делать?

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы практиковать индуистские тантры с буддисткой пустотой , а не с монизмом. Или так нельзя делать?


Кто практикует индуистские тантры с онтологическим воззрением о пустоте шуньяты? (Пустота пустоты исключает Парашиву.) И зачем это нужно?
Наблюдается иное. Шиваиты / шакты считают для себя возможным получение ванга и практику методов Ваджраяны, интерпретируя всё по-своему.
Посвящённые иноверцы, в отличие от буддистов, верят в неописуемого Бога - помещая его на место пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Кто практикует индуистские тантры с онтологическим воззрением о пустоте шуньяты? (Пустота пустоты исключает Парашиву.) И зачем это нужно?


Например, индуист по крови, в традиционной инд. семье, ограниченный  социальными (кастовыми), материальными и всякими другими ограничениями? Нет?
Кстати, в буддийских монастырях Индии нек.махасиддхи также практиковали, вроде? Тайно, в смысле.

----------


## Германн

> Например, индуист по крови, в традиционной инд. семье, ограниченный  социальными (кастовыми), материальными и всякими другими ограничениями? Нет?
> Кстати, в буддийских монастырях Индии нек.махасиддхи также практиковали, вроде? Тайно, в смысле.


Без ванга метод не работает, а ванг даётся на буддийские практики. 
Махасиддхи не практиковали индуистскую тантру как Путь к Пробуждению.

----------


## Dron

> Без ванга метод не работает, а ванг даётся на буддийские практики. 
> Махасиддхи не практиковали индуистскую тантру как Путь к Пробуждению.


Разве хинду тантра не располагает методами растворения грубых сознаний?

----------


## Германн

> Разве хинду тантра не располагает методами растворения грубых сознаний?


Грубые сознания растворялись бесчисленное множество раз в момент смерти, но Пробуждение не наступило. Без правильного воззрения нет правильного созерцания, нет результата. Голая технология (без Бодхичитты) не Пробуждает. Бодхичитта подразумевает познание пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Грубые сознания растворялись бесчисленное множество раз в момент смерти, но Пробуждение не наступило. Без правильного воззрения нет правильной практики, нет результата.


Ну вот, я ж о чем и говорю - надо добавить шуньяту.

----------


## Германн

> Ну вот, я ж о чем и говорю - надо добавить шуньяту.


*Зачем?* Есть буддийские методы. Будды и Бодхисаттвы-Махасиддхи уже показали Вам Путь.

----------


## Dron

Ваши конкретные рекомендации практикующим хинду тантру и неимеющим возможность получить ванг.

----------


## Германн

> Ваши конкретные рекомендации практикующим хинду тантру и неимеющим возможность получить ванг.


Нет у меня рекомендаций. Пусть они будут счастливы.

----------


## Dron

На первый взгляд кажется, что шуньявада не повредит наработанному с помощью хинду тантры умению растворять грубые уровни сознания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Dron, на двух последних страницах много раз написано, чем буддийский взгляд отличается от шиваитского. Внятно и без "воды". 
> Это взаимоисключающие представления.
> 
> Или Парашива-без-другого.
> Или пустота пустоты и множество Дхармакая-Будд.


Германн, Вы НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТЕСЬ АВТОРИТЕТОМ В БУДДА ДХАРМЕ и поэтому Ваши толкования и объяснения и Дрон и  другие могут вполне оставляить без внимания и не считать аргументами.

----------


## Германн

Е.С. Далай-Лама 14-й:
http://www.manwb.ru/articles/world_t...y_lama_russia/

- Что, с вашей точки зрения, могло бы служить основой для подобного диалога между представителями разных религий?

В философии разных религий есть различия, и некоторые из них – ключевого характера. В целом существует две категории религий. Первая – теистические религии, которые признают существования бога-творца. Вторая – нетеистические, которые это отрицают. Буддизм, джайнизм и некоторые древние течения индуизма относятся именно к этой категории.

С точки зрения теистических религий, представители нетеистических порой попадают в разряд неверующих. Некоторые из них вообще относят буддизм к атеизму. Так что различия велики.

Но взгляните на это с точки зрения религиозной практики. И те, и другие подчеркивают важность любви, сострадания, умения прощать, умения довольствоваться малым и самодисциплины. Кроме того, монашеская традиция в христианстве, буддизме, индуизме – это весьма схожая практика. Однажды мне довелось посетить католический монастырь на юге Франции. Их монастырская система и тибетская монастырская система практически идентичны. Так что с точки зрения религиозной практики, сходство велико.

Конечно, в философии есть большие различия. Но задайте вопрос – в чем цель этих философских учений? И мы увидим, что цель одна – упрочение базовых духовных практик, к числу которых можно отнести взращивание любви и сострадания.

Основное послание теистических религий – любовь и сострадание. Один из аспектов бога – бесконечная любовь. Люди, которые верят в бога, должны взращивать любовь в своих сердцах. Они должны любить живых существ с той же силой, с какой любят бога.

Мусульмане как-то сказали мне, что настоящий последователь ислама питает любовь не только к богу, но также и ко всем его творениям – к людям, деревьям, зверям и птицам.

Нетеистические религии, такие как буддизм, основываются не на концепции бога-творца, но на концепции причинно-следственной связи. Причина порождает результат, гласит закон кармы. Цель этой концепции в том, чтобы направить верующего на путь правильных поступков, ведь в противном случае ему придется столкнуться с результатами своих собственных негативных действий. Подходы различаются, но цель одна – помочь человеку развить в своем сердце основополагающие ценности: любовь, сострадание, умение прощать…

И если, несмотря на различие в подходах, цель одна, тогда нет причин воздвигать барьеры и идти на конфликт.

Здесь можно привести пример с лекарством. Если вы заболели, нет смысла спорить, чье лекарство лучше. Лекарства прописываются каждому пациенту индивидуально. Одно и то же лекарство может оказаться полезным для одного пациента и бесполезным или даже вредным – для другого.

Религии - это лекарства, позволяющие нам победить негативные эмоции. В силу разного склада ума, одним людям больше подходят теистические религии, другим – нетеистические. Все зависит от индивидуальной личности. В любом случае, цель одна. Как только вы поняли это, вы не станете ссориться, не станете выказывать неуважение друг к другу.

Нам, человечеству, нужны различные традиции.

Однажды в Австралии, представляя меня перед началом публичной лекции, христианский священник заметил: «Далай-лама - хороший христианин»…

----------


## Dron

> Если хотите опровергнуть - найдите человека, который признаёт пустоту пустоты, но при этом практикует садхану не только на основе ванга, но и на основе дикши, воспринимая и буддийский, и индуистский тантризм как Путь к Пробуждению.


Если человек признает пустоту, то зачем ему хинду тантризм воспринимать как путь освобождения? Он будет брать из него только полезные шестеренки.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вы НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТЕСЬ АВТОРИТЕТОМ В БУДДА ДХАРМЕ и поэтому Ваши толкования и объяснения и Дрон и  другие могут вполне оставляить без внимания и не считать аргументами.


Разумеется. 
Что имеет значение - это позиция авторитетных Лам, акцентирующих отличия Будда-Дхармы от индуизма:

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: "Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. (...) Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли." 

Лопон Тензин Намдак: "Такое воззрение в корне отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность."

Падмасамбхава: "Признак заблуждения - когда утверждают: "Нет никаких Будд наверху! Нет никаких живых существ внизу! Всё есть пустота, поскольку ничего не существует!" Изъян такого заблуждения - это рассудочная мысль: "Всё есть пустота!" В итоге человек отвергает все духовные аспекты, такие как вера и чистое восприятие, Прибежище и Бодхичитта, доброта и сострадание и так далее. Вместо этого он предаётся мирским желаниям. Что касается дурных последствий, то подобное отношение приводит к разнузданным неблагим действиям. Того, кто подобным образом извращает истину, ожидает ни что иное, как Ваджрный Ад".

Сакья Пандита: "Одиннадцатое Коренное Падение – это ошибочно воспринимать, [применяя дискурсивное мышление,] дхармы, которые не выразимы словами. Все дхармы свободны от какой-либо самоприроды и каких-либо крайних пределов. Если же некто положительно утверждает, что все дхармы пусты – то это и есть впадение в крайность, а следовательно – Коренное Падение."

Арья Нагарджуна: "Тот, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении".




> По этому же поводу Чогьял Намкай Норбу сказал во Владивостоке в 2000 году во время встречи с местной общиной, что "одновременно практиковать буддийскую и индуистскую тантру нельзя, поскольку они основаны на разных принципах". Но конечно есть знатоки, которые разбираюся в этом вопросе лучше геше Тинлея, Джово Атиши, Чогьяла Намкай Норбу и самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы.


 http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5230

----------


## Dron

Герман, есть ли полезныешестеренки вхинду тантризме? Вывроеде признавали, что могут быть, или даже есть, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Tong Po

> Разумеется. 
> Что имеет значение - это позиция авторитетных Лам, акцентирующих отличия Будда-Дхармы от индуизма:
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: "Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. (...) Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли." 
> 
> Лопон Тензин Намдак: "Такое воззрение в корне отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность."
> 
> Падмасамбхава: "Признак заблуждения - когда утверждают: "Нет никаких Будд наверху! Нет никаких живых существ внизу! Всё есть пустота, поскольку ничего не существует!" Изъян такого заблуждения - это рассудочная мысль: "Всё есть пустота!" В итоге человек отвергает все духовные аспекты, такие как вера и чистое восприятие, Прибежище и Бодхичитта, доброта и сострадание и так далее. Вместо этого он предаётся мирским желаниям. Что касается дурных последствий, то подобное отношение приводит к разнузданным неблагим действиям. Того, кто подобным образом извращает истину, ожидает ни что иное, как Ваджрный Ад".
> 
> ...


Германн, доколе Вам твердить что, чтобы узнать действительное воззрение какой-либо конкретной индуистской даршаны ( именно конкретной, т.к. никакого "индуизма" вообще не существует) нужно слушать и читать хинду пандитов, а не тибетских лам. И наоборот. 
Тибетских лам нужно слушать и читать, если имеется интерес к тибетской интерпритации Будда Дхармы.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, доколе Вам твердить что, чтобы узнать действительное воззрение какой-либо конкретной индуистской даршаны ( именно конкретной, т.к. никакого "индуизма" вообще не существует) нужно слушать и читать хинду пандитов, а не тибетских лам. И наоборот. 
> Тибетских лам нужно слушать и читать, если имеется интерес к тибетской интерпритации Будда Дхармы.


Читал. Принцип у шайвов / шактов всегда один и тот же: пустота замещается Богом (всеобщей субстанцией). 
Авторитетные Ламы учат тому, что в Будда-Дхарме всеобщей субстанции нет.

Комментарий на “Введение в Срединный путь” Чандракирти 185-186 Дост. Кэнпо Цултим Гьямцо Ринпоче 
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
4.  Пустота пустоты. Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185) _Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”._ Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186) _С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты. Мы можем подумать: “О, пустота – это пустота”. Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты._

----------


## Tong Po

> Читал. Принцип у шайвов / шактов всегда один и тот же: пустота замещается Богом (всеобщей субстанцией). 
> Авторитетные Ламы учат тому, что в Будда-Дхарме всеобщей субстанции нет.
> 
> Комментарий на “Введение в Срединный путь” Чандракирти 185-186 Дост. Кэнпо Цултим Гьямцо Ринпоче 
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
> 4.  Пустота пустоты. Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185) _Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”._ Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186) _С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты. Мы можем подумать: “О, пустота – это пустота”. Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты._


С какого перепугу Вы отождествили Реальность с субстанцией? А? 

"Чистое сознание, которое обладает абсолютной свободой в познании и действии) – природа Реальности"

----------


## Tong Po

> 4.  Пустота пустоты. Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185) _Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”._ Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186) _С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты. Мы можем подумать: “О, пустота – это пустота”. Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты._


 "Качества составного мира и высшего имеет характер, лишенный самости и различий.
 Тот, кто приписывает им самость и различия, ориентирован неверно.
 Практикуя шаматху и випашьяну, существа будут освобождены от оков заблуждений и пут знаков". (с)

Будда Шакьямуни. Сандхинирмочана Сутра.

----------


## Германн

> С какого перепугу Вы отождествили Реальность с субстанцией? А? 
> "Чистое сознание, которое обладает абсолютной свободой в познании и действии) – природа Реальности"


Это чистое сознание одно и то же на всех, только благодаря ему всё проявляется. Поэтому, оно и есть всеобщая субстанция (Бог).
Другими словами, существует единый Брахман: один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли.
Авторитетные Ламы отличают Будда-Дхарму от такого вероучения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это чистое сознание одно и то же на всех, только благодаря ему всё проявляется. Это и есть всеобщая субстанция (Бог).


Вы кто?

----------


## Германн

> Вы кто?


Спящий Будда (такой же, как Вы - но не один и тот же с Вами). 
А Вы игра Шивы-Шакти (один и тот же Абсолют, что проявляет и меня)?

----------


## Вантус

Гляжу, тут разгул флуда и бреда. Думаю, что стоит людям понимающим перестать кормить троллей типа Дрона и Германна и игнорировать их сообщения, как это делаю я. Высвободившееся время же посвятить йоге.

----------

Alex (27.01.2013), Ондрий (27.01.2013), Сергей Ч (27.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Спящий Будда (такой же, как Вы - но не один и тот же с Вами). 
> А Вы игра Шивы-Шакти (один и тот же Абсолют, что проявляет и меня)?


Современная психиатрия, кстати, неплохо справляется с различными расстройствами.

----------


## Tong Po

> Гляжу, тут разгул флуда и бреда. Думаю, что стоит людям понимающим перестать кормить троллей типа Дрона и Германна и игнорировать их сообщения, как это делаю я. Высвободившееся время же посвятить йоге.


Согласен. Мне иногда просто троллей потроллить прикольно  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

*Падмасамбхава*: 
http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/padma_p.html

"Во-первых, есть три особые практики: приняв прибежище в Будде, ты не должна поклоняться другим богам; приняв прибежище в Дхарме, ты должна отказаться от причинения вреда живым существам; приняв прибежище в Сангхе, ты не должна общаться с еретиками. Таковы три особые практики. Объясню это подробнее. 

Первое: приняв прибежище в Будде, «не поклоняться другим богам» означает, что, поклоняясь мирским богам, таким как *Махадэва*, Вишну, *Махешвара* или другим, ты нарушаешь свой обет прибежища. *Если ты обращаешься за прибежищем к таким богам, твой обет прибежища уничтожается*.

Второе: приняв прибежище в Дхарме, «отказаться от причинения вреда живым существам» означает, что, если ты совершаешь убийство, твой обет прибежища полностью уничтожается. Он будет нарушен, даже если ты в гневе просто бьешь других существ, если их угнетаешь, делаешь отверстия в носу, запираешь в загоне для скота, выдергиваешь им волосы, стрижешь шерсть и так далее.

Третье: приняв прибежище в Сангхе, «воздерживаться от общения с еретиками» означает, что твой обет нарушен, если ты общаешься с теми, кто придерживается взглядов этернализма или нигилизма в воззрении и поведении. Если твои воззрение и поведение такие же, как у этих людей, твой обет прибежища уничтожается.

В любом случае, принятие прибежища заключает в себе всю практику Дхармы. Люди с неправильными воззрениями этого не понимают."


*Патрул Ринпоче*:
http://www.buddism.ru/_tibetanresear...29300339.phtml

3".1. Три поступка, которых следует избегать.

Сказано: Приняв прибежище в Будде, не следует поклоняться мирским богам, все еще остающимся в сансаре.
*Богам тиртхиков - Шиве, Вишну и прочим*, которые сами не освободились от страданий сансары, а также местным божествам, духам-хозяевам земли и подобным им могущественным мирским божествам и демонам *не следует поклоняться как прибежищу* в [этой или] в будущей жизни.

Сказано: Приняв прибежище в Дхарме, не причиняй вреда живым существам.
Даже в сновидениях следует избегать действий, причиняющих вред другим живым существам или заставляющих их страдать. Прилагай все усилия, чтобы соблюдать это правило. 

Сказано: Приняв прибежище в Сангхе, не води дружбы с тиртхиками.
Не завязывай близких отношений с теми, чьи взгляды совпадают с воззрениями тиртхиков, не верующих в Дхарму и Будду, который ее проповедовал. Хотя в Тибете нет настоящих тиртхиков, следует избегать дружбы с теми, кто оскорбляет и хулит твоего учителя и Дхарму и, подобно тиртхикам, чернит глубокие учения Тайной Мантры."

----------

Пема Ванчук (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Е.С. Далай-Лама. "О Дзогчене":
"О соответствии между воззрениями относительно пустоты учения Дзогчен и школы Мадхьямика-Прасангика недвусмысленно упоминается в трудах Лонгчен Рабджама и, особенно, Мифама."

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. "16 вопросов учителю Дзогчена": 
"Воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой. Это подтверждено в "Тантре звука, выходящего за пределы". Следовательно, мы можем сделать вывод, что Воззрение Дзогчен принадлежит к этой философской системе, которая выходит за ограничения этернализма и нигилизма. Однако можно также предположить, что Воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики происходит из Дзогчена. Этому есть два доказательства. Первое заключается в в том, что знание истинного состояния не может быть ничем иным, как состоянием спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, и таким образом, Воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики должно ему соответствовать. Второе — Гараб Дордже, первый учитель Дзогчена, положил начало двум линиям преемственности, первой из семи, второй из двадцати одного ученика, и один из этих двадцати одного последователя был Нагарджуна. Кроме того, сказано, что Арьядэва растворился в свете после получения учений Дзогчен от второго Манджушримитры. Все это ясно изложено в "Празднике для мудрых: история буддизма."

__

Кадаг Дзогчен это пустота Мадхьямака-прасангики.
Пустота пустоты исключает Парашиву.

----------

Нико (28.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Мадхъямака-прасангика — это, строго говоря, вообще не философия, а такой толстый-претолстый псевдофилософский троллинг. Ох, что сейчас начнется  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Legba (29.01.2013), Tong Po (28.01.2013), Vidyadhara (27.01.2013), Вантус (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мадхъямака-прасангика — это, строго говоря, вообще не философия, а такой толстый-претолстый псевдофилософский троллинг. Ох, что сейчас начнется


Ничего не начнётся. Одним людям подходит буддизм, другим шиваизм/шактизм.

----------


## Alex

Третьим — буддизм, не замкнутый на мадхъямака-прасангике, которую далеко не все считали и считают самым наивысшим и единственно верным неопровержимым учением.

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), Tong Po (28.01.2013), Vidyadhara (27.01.2013), Вантус (28.01.2013), Кузьмич (28.01.2013), Ондрий (27.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Третьим — буддизм, не замкнутый на мадхъямака-прасангике, которую далеко не все считали и считают самым наивысшим и единственно верным неопровержимым учением.


С религиоведческой точки зрения, разница между буддизмом и шиваизмом/шактизмом в том, что буддизм совместим с мадхьямака-прасангикой, а шиваизм/шактизм не совместим. Это иллюстрирует глубинную разницу воззрений. Форма может быть сходной - значение качественно различное.

----------


## Германн

Это и есть объективная, научно проверяемая демаркация Ваджраяны и небуддийского тантризма.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post544855

----------


## Tong Po

> С религиоведческой точки зрения, разница между буддизмом и шиваизмом/шактизмом в том, что буддизм совместим с мадхьямака-прасангикой, а шиваизм/шактизм не совместим. Это иллюстрирует глубинную разницу воззрений. Форма может быть сходной - значение качественно различное.



Вы способны понимать написанное? Или нет? Ваш монолог уже ведь стал просто смешон. Вам уже много раз написали, что рангтонг даже и в Тибете не всеми  считается окончательным воззрением. А на Дальнем Востоке прасангику совсем мало кто изучает. Йогачара, Йогачарья-мадхъямака, Татхагатагарбха, Махамадхъямака...

----------


## Нико

> Мадхъямака-прасангика — это, строго говоря, вообще не философия, а такой толстый-претолстый псевдофилософский троллинг. Ох, что сейчас начнется


Вы хотите, чтобы началось? Может, лучше в архивы форума глянете, аж с момента его основания?

----------


## Alex

А давайте, в порядке троллинга, скажем так:




> С религиоведческой точки зрения, разница между ваджраяной, шиваизмом/шактизмом и тхеравадой в том, что ваджраяна и шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг, а тхеравада не совместима. Это иллюстрирует глубинную разницу воззрений. Форма может быть сходной - значение качественно различное.


И ведь на самом деле так!

----------


## Нико

> ваджраяна и шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг


Что за бред?

----------


## Alex

Что за бред?

----------


## Нико

> Что за бред?


"Тенденции себя убить являются признаком психического отклонения".

----------


## Alex

Это цитата из Пемы Дролкар, все вопросы к ней.

----------


## Нико

> Это цитата из Пемы Дролкар, все вопросы к ней.


А зачем вы превратили сию цитату в свой лозунг?

----------


## Alex

Потому что я с ней согласен. Впрочем, если она вас раздражает, я поменяю. А какое отношение сия цитата имеет к обсуждаемой теме? (Вы не перепутали? Я не Дрон).

----------


## Нико

> Потому что я с ней согласен. Впрочем, если она вас раздражает, я поменяю. А какое отношение сия цитата имеет к обсуждаемой теме? (Вы не перепутали? Я не Дрон).


Ну и ладно. Она меня не раздражает. Просто Вы на мой вопрос ответили моим же вопросом.

----------


## Германн

> А давайте, в порядке троллинга, скажем так:
> А давайте, в порядке троллинга, скажем так:
> 
> _С религиоведческой точки зрения, разница между ваджраяной, шиваизмом/шактизмом и тхеравадой в том, что ваджраяна и шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг, а тхеравада не совместима. Это иллюстрирует глубинную разницу воззрений. Форма может быть сходной - значение качественно различное. И ведь на самом деле так!_ 
> 
> И ведь на самом деле так!


Зрите в корень. Философия Долпопы (не ставившего своей целью превращение буддизма в шиваизм) неудачна. Поэтому и критиковалась в Тибете. Но если в Средние века, когда в Тибете не было шиваитов, отклонение не было столь очевидным - сегодня это совершенно ясно. Можете сходить в центр Джонанг и "порадовать" Ламу таким аргументом против философии Долпопы, таким наглядным примером. (Предполагаю, что воззрение школы Джонанг эволюционирует от неудачной философии Долпопы к её интерпретациям в духе Лонгченпы, и совпадение онтологии с шиваизмом/шактизмом для Лам неприемлемо.)

В нашей дискуссии, Вы бьёте мимо цели, потому что я сразу же признавал возможность искажённой Ваджраяны: если утрачивается воззрение, Ваджраяна превращается в небуддийский тантризм, даже при сохранении техник и формы. Если Вы помните, первичным я считаю именно воззрение, а Метод - средством его практического освоения (созерцания пустотности). Конечно, искажённая Ваджраяна - перестав быть Будда-Дхармой - совместима с философией шактизма, в отличие от Тхеравады.

Возвращаясь к своему исходному тезису. Мы видим два потока религиозно-философской мысли, две широкие традиции: Буддизм/Ваджраяну и Шиваизм/Шактизм. Это как две реки. Есть магистральное течение, центральная струя - и есть побочные течения, завихрения, вплоть до отклонений. Выявить, в чём заключается идейная специфика, что для традиции фундаментально, непросто. Но возможно. 

Ваджраяна отличается от индуистского тантризма тем, что допускает интерпретации Мадхьямака-прасангики без саморазрушения своей системы: Ваджраяна совместима с прасангикой. Это объективный факт истории религии. Такая совместимость показывает фундаментальное отличие значения концепций Ваджраяны от шиваитских, которые с прасангикой принципиальным образом несовместимы. Если бы сущность Ваджраяны совпадала с сущностью шиваизма/шактизма, индуистский тантризм тоже был бы совместим с Мадхьямака-прасангикой: чего нет.

Значит, представления Ваджраяны качественно, сущностно отличаются от представлений индуистского тантризма.

----------


## Нико

> Зрите в корень. Философия Долпопы (не ставившего своей целью превращение буддизма в шиваизм) неудачна. Поэтому и критиковалась в Тибете. Но если в Средние века, когда в Тибете не было шиваитов, отклонение не было столь очевидным - сегодня это совершенно ясно. Можете сходить в центр Джонанг и "порадовать" Ламу таким аргументом против философии Долпопы, наглядным примером. (Предполагаю, что воззрение школы Джонанг эволюционирует от неудачной философии Долпопы к её интерпретациям в духе Лонгченпы, и совпадение онтологии с шиваизмом/шактизмом для Лам неприемлемо.)
> 
> В нашей дискуссии, Вы бьёте мимо цели, потому что я сразу же признавал возможность искажённой Ваджраяны: если утрачивается воззрение, Ваджраяна превращается в небуддийский тантризм, даже при сохранении техник и формы. Если Вы помните, первичным я считаю именно воззрение, а Метод - средством его практического освоения (созерцания пустотности). Конечно, искажённая Ваджраяна - перестав быть Будда-Дхармой - совместима с философией шактизма, в отличие от Тхеравады.
> 
> Возвращаюсь к своему исходному тезису. Мы видим два потока религиозно-философской мысли, две широкие традиции: Буддизм/Ваджраяну и Шиваизм/Шактизм. Это как две реки. Есть магистральное течение, центральная струя - и есть побочные течения, завихрения, вплоть до отклонений. Выявить, в чём заключается идейная специфика, что для традиции фундаментально, непросто. Но возможно. 
> 
> Ваджраяна отличается от индуистского тантризма тем, что допускает интерпретации Мадхьямака-прасангики без саморазрушения своей системы: Ваджраяна совместима с прасангикой. Это объективный факт истории религии. Такая совместимость показывает фундаментальное отличие значения концепций Ваджраяны от шиваитских, которые с прасангикой принципиальным образом несовместимы. Если бы сущность Ваджраяны совпадала с сущностью шиваизма/шактизма, индуистский тантризм тоже был бы совместим с Мадхьямака-прасангикой: чего нет.
> 
> Значит, Ваджраяна качественно, сущностно отличается от индуистского тантризма.


Ну слава богу, теперь мне понятны Ваши взгляды. Более менее. )

----------


## Германн

Что касается монастыря Дзамтанг в Амдо, и его философии. Подозреваю, никому она была бы, за пределами окрестностей монастыря, неинтересна - если бы не досадные совпадения с воззрениями шиваизма и шактизма. Кроме Джонанг, есть ещё школа Бодонг - тоже представленная одним монастырём. Но кому на Западе интересна философия Бодонг Панчена, несовместимая с шактизмом/шиваизмом? Похоже, что никому. 

Если философия Джонанг совместима с шактизмом, это проблема Лам амдосского монастыря Дзамтанг. Серьёзная проблема. 
Хорошо, если Ламы узнают о ней.

----------


## Alex

Если что, Дзамтанг - *далеко* не единственный монастырь школы джонанг. И да, взгляд на мадхъямака-прасангику как на "калибратор" буддийского воззрения, внезапно не является общепринятым в буддизме, что вам тут уже пару страниц пытаются втолковать. Можно точно так же сказать, что "философия" мадхъямака-прасангики неудачна (и не то что "можно", а многие тибетские пандиты именно так и говорили, причем не стесняясь особо в выражениях).

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), Tong Po (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Если философия Джонанг совместима с шактизмом


> 


Несовместима, это шентонг. Буддийское воззрение.

----------


## Нико

> Можно точно так же сказать, что "философия" мадхъямака-прасангики неудачна (и не то что "можно", а многие тибетские пандиты именно так и говорили, причем не стесняясь особо в выражениях).


А многие тибетские пандиты не стеснялись в выражениях, доказывая её не то что бы удачность, а как единственный путь в просветлению, наряду с махамудрой и дзогчен.

----------

Германн (28.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если что, Дзамтанг - *далеко* не единственный монастырь школы джонанг. И да, взгляд на мадхъямака-прасангику как на "калибратор" буддийского воззрения, внезапно не является общепринятым в буддизме, что вам тут уже пару страниц пытаются втолковать. Можно точно так же сказать, что "философия" мадхъямака-прасангики неудачна (и не то что "можно", а многие тибетские пандиты именно так и говорили, причем не стесняясь особо в выражениях).


Эти пандиты были лишены такого наглядного примера, какой даёте Вы с коллегами. Это ценный пример, и Ламам - противникам прасангики - полезно будет ознакомиться. Вообще же, именно противников прасангики немного. Школы Второго поворота задают онтологию. Школы Третьего поворота - гносеологию, на базе этой несубстанциональной онтологии. Они не противоречат друг другу, у них разные акценты. 

Если не происходит выпадения из буддийской традиции (закономерным результатом которого является смешение практик и ассимиляция утратившего свою суть буддизма теистическим индуизмом).

----------


## Tong Po

> Зрите в корень. Философия Долпопы (не ставившего своей целью превращение буддизма в шиваизм) неудачна. Поэтому и критиковалась в Тибете. Но если в


Оп-па!!! Германн нашёл ещё одного замаскированного еретика. Вон теперь их сколько: Дуджом Лингпа, Син Юнь, Долпопа... Добавьте туда ещё и Чжии до кучи - он тоже ни фига прасангику не считал окончательным воззрением.

----------

Вантус (28.01.2013), Ондрий (28.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Эти пандиты были лишены такого наглядного примера, какой даёте Вы с коллегами. Это ценный пример, и Ламам - противникам прасангики - полезно будет ознакомиться. Вообще же, именно противников прасангики немного. Школы Второго поворота онтология. Школы Третьего поворота - гносеология, на базе этой несубстанциональной онтологии. Они не противоречат друг другу. 
> 
> Если не происходит выпадения из буддийской традиции (закономерным результатом которого является смешение практик и ассимиляция утратившего свою суть буддизма теистическим индуизмом).


Германн, Вы попытайтесь осмыслить: *ВЕСЬ ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНЫЙ БУДДИЗМ НЕ ОСНОВАН НА ПРАСАНГИКЕ* и большинство школ даже не изучают сей предмет. А это - *СОТНИ МИЛЛИОНОВ* буддистов-мирян и *СОТНИ ТЫСЯЧ* буддистов-монахов.

----------

Вантус (28.01.2013), Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вы попытайтесь осмыслить: *ВЕСЬ ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНЫЙ БУДДИЗМ НЕ ОСНОВАН НА ПРАСАНГИКЕ* и большинство школ даже не изучают сей предмет. А это - *СОТНИ МИЛЛИОНОВ* буддистов-мирян и *СОТНИ ТЫСЯЧ* буддистов-монахов.


Школы Второго поворота задают онтологию. Школы Третьего поворота - гносеологию, на базе этой несубстанциональной онтологии. 
Они не противоречат друг другу, у них разные акценты.




> Оп-па!!! Германн нашёл ещё одного замаскированного еретика. Вон теперь их сколько: Дуджом Лингпа


Не так.

----------


## Германн

Предмет беседы: 
Ваджраяна. 

Оспариваемый тезис: 
совпадение сущности, значения представлений Ваджраяны с значением концепций индуистского тантризма.

Определение сущности представлений Ваджраяны: 
это значение, принципиально совместимое с Мадхьямака-прасангикой (чему есть множество примеров).

Аргумент против совпадения сущности представлений Ваджраяны с представлениями индуистского тантризма: 
воззрения последнего принципиально несовместимы с Мадхьямака-прасангикой (этому нет ни одного примера).

Вывод: 
представления Ваджраяны качественно, на уровне значения отличаются от представлений шиваизма/шактизма.

Следствия (исходя из необходимости воззрения для практики):
буддисты Ваджраяны созерцают иначе, чем созерцают тантрики шиваиты и шакты.

Религиозное значение: 
качественно разное созерцание - разные пути и разная конечная реализация.

----------

Нико (28.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А многие тибетские пандиты не стеснялись в выражениях, доказывая её не то что бы удачность, а как единственный путь в просветлению, наряду с махамудрой и дзогчен.


Всяк кулик своё болото хвалит.

----------


## Нико

> Всяк кулик своё болото хвалит.


Это мы, спецслужбы, уже заметили. Не забывайте, что за вами наблюдает буддизм!

----------


## Нико

> Добавьте туда ещё и Чжии до кучи - он тоже ни фига прасангику не считал окончательным воззрением.


А кто это??????

----------


## Tong Po

> А кто это??????


Основатель весьма распространённой в Китае и Японии школы Тянтай (Тэндай).

----------

Пема Ванчук (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Школы Второго поворота задают онтологию. Школы Третьего поворота - гносеологию, на базе этой несубстанциональной онтологии. 
> Они не противоречат друг другу, у них разные акценты.
> 
> 
> Не так.


Школы Воторого Поворота никакой онтологии не задают. Так же как и школы Первого и Третьего Поворота. У всех школ Махаяны "акцент" один - аннутара самъяк самбодхи. Все школы Иахаяны - самодостаточны. Нет нужды ничего ничем дополнять.

----------


## Нико

> Школы Воторого Поворота никакой онтологии не задают. Так же как и школы Первого и Третьего Поворота.


Я бы вообще отказалась от терминов "онтология" и "гносеология" в отношении буддизма. Хотя многие их используют.

----------

Tong Po (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я бы вообще отказалась от терминов "онтология" и "гносеология" в отношении буддизма. Хотя многие их используют.


 Вот-вот.

----------


## Германн

Конечно, Мадхьямака-прасангика задаёт онтологию. Что было актуально, для демаркации буддизма от внешних учений. Когда же нет полемики, и нет смешения - буддийская мысль занималась исключительно гносеологией. Исследованием того, что происходит в медитативном опыте буддиста. Поэтому, Ламы могут высказываться в том ключе, что прасангика хороша как философия, но в йогической практике может применяться другой подход. Ламы не видят здесь принципиального противоречия, но видят разные акценты. Принципиальное противоречие здесь видят, прежде всего, выступающие против тибетских школ в пользу нетрадиционной практики, со смешением шиваизма/шактизма с буддизмом.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, Мадхьямака-прасангика задаёт онтологию.


Да? А где она, эта онтология в МП?

----------


## Германн

> Да? А где она, эта онтология в МП?


Пустота пустоты.

----------


## Tong Po

> Пустота пустоты.


Вы б Абхидхарму поизучали что ли... Онтолог-террорист...

----------

Legba (29.01.2013), Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, Мадхьямака-прасангика задаёт онтологию. Что было актуально, для демаркации буддизма от внешних учений. Когда же нет полемики, и нет смешения - буддийская мысль занималась исключительно гносеологией. Исследованием того, что происходит в медитативном опыте буддиста. Поэтому, Ламы могут высказываться в том ключе, что прасангика хороша как философия, но в йогической практике может применяться другой подход. Ламы не видят здесь принципиального противоречия, но видят разные акценты. Принципиальное противоречие здесь видят, прежде всего, выступающие против тибетских школ в пользу нетрадиционной практики, со смешением шиваизма/шактизма с буддизмом.


Какие ламы?! В Тянтай, Сингон, Чань, Хоссо, Нитирэн, Дзёдо, Хуаянь ит.д. лам нету.

Что касается тибетских традиций: чё это Вы свои измышления лама приписываете?! Причём всем сразу. Мегаломания?!

З.Ы. Если уж о ламах- это от каких внешних учений буддизм в Тибете "демаркировался"?!!!! Там были внешние учения?!!!!

----------


## Кунсанг

> Пустота пустоты.


Это вроде аспект пустоты, пустота пуста от самобытия также. Пустота одна но 16 видов или аспектов пустоты помогают приблизиться к ее пониманию.

----------


## Нико

> Пустота пустоты.


Что в ей онтологического, кроме отрицания?

----------


## Alex

А я предупреждал, что начнется.

----------

Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А я предупреждал, что начнется.


Вы ж сами и начали.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это вроде аспект пустоты, пустота пуста от самобытия также. Пустота одна но 16 видов или аспектов пустоты помогают приблизиться к ее пониманию.


А у Германна свой личный буддизм. Он на основе Шуньяты создал собственное воззрение, прямо противореча Нагарджуне, на что я, собственно, ему уже указывал.

----------

Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Взгляды мадхъямака-прасангики Его Святейшество Далай-лама считает лучшей базой для практики высшей тантры, но также со взглядами Читтаматры возможны достижения, как говорилось при практике ясного света ума или других практиках.

----------

Германн (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А у Германна свой личный буддизм. Он на основе Шуньяты создал собственное воззрение, прямо противореча Нагарджуне, на что я, собственно, ему уже указывал.


Ну-ка, поподробнее.

----------


## Нико

> Вложение 12358


Такого раздела форума не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией

----------


## Tong Po

> Взгляды мадхъямака-прасангики Его Святейшество Далай-лама считает лучшей базой для практики высшей тантры, но также со взглядами Читтаматры возможны достижения, как говорилось при практике ясного света ума или других практиках.


Ну а Кхенпо Цултрим Римпоче, например, считает иначе.

----------

Alex (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну-ка, поподробнее.


А чего подробнее-то? У него ж Шуньята - это онтология.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну а Кхенпо Цултрим Римпоче, например, считает иначе.


Не знаю, но взгляды Марпы и Миларепы говорилось совпадали с Мадхъямакой-прасангикой.

----------

Германн (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну а Кхенпо Цултрим Римпоче, например, считает иначе.


Да, он неортодокс в этом плане. )

----------


## Alex

> А многие тибетские пандиты не стеснялись в выражениях, доказывая её не то что бы удачность, а как единственный путь в просветлению...


Так о чем и речь. Причем и тех, и других мы почитаем за видьядхар.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Такого раздела форума не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.01.2013), Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, он неортодокс в этом плане. )


Чё это? Вполне себе. Он ничем, в этом смысле, от Е.С. Кармапы III Рангджунга Дордже не отличается, например. Уж про Тарантху и Долпопу я и вообще молчу.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не знаю, но взгляды Марпы и Миларепы говорилось совпадали с Мадхъямакой-прасангикой.


Говорилось и о другом.

----------


## Aion

> Чё это? Вполне себе. Он ничем, в этом смысле, от Е.С. Кармапы IIIРангджунга Дордже, например. Уж про Тарантху и Долпопу я и вообще молчу.


Под ортодоксией, видимо, исключительно прасангика понимается.  :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Чё это? Вполне себе. Он ничем, в этом смысле, от Е.С. Кармапы III Рангджунга Дордже не отличается, например. Уж про Тарантху и Долпопу я и вообще молчу.


Нет, там у него взгляды не совпадающие с истинной прасангикой. Читала.

----------


## Германн

> Так о чем и речь. Причем и тех, и других мы почитаем за видьядхар.


Так вот. Если Лама, будучи авторитетным для Ваджраяны, может обладать воззрением Мадхьямака-прасангики - то Ачарья какой-либо школы Шайвов или Шактов не может. Это воззрение несовместимо с сущностью тантризма Шиваизма/Шактизма. А с сущностью тантризма Ваджраяны совместимо.
Что доказывает, что у тантризма Ваджраяны и тантризма Шиваизма/Шактизма разное значение, разная сущность.




> По этому же поводу Чогьял Намкай Норбу сказал во Владивостоке в 2000 году во время встречи с местной общиной, что "одновременно практиковать буддийскую и индуистскую тантру нельзя, поскольку они основаны на разных принципах". Но конечно есть знатоки, которые разбираюся в этом вопросе лучше геше Тинлея, Джово Атиши, Чогьяла Намкай Норбу и самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы.


 http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5230

----------


## Нико

> Так о чем и речь. Причем и тех, и других мы почитаем за видьядхар.


Я почитаю за видьядхар только несколько современных лам. По пальцам пересчитать можно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, там у него взгляды не совпадающие с истинной прасангикой. Читала.


Чего "нет"? У кого с кем взгляды не соврадают? У 3-го Кармапы с прасангикой? Само собой. О том и речь, зато у Кхенпо Цултрима Римпоче вполне с Кармапой совпадают.

----------

Aion (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Чего "нет"? У кого с кем взгляды не соврадают? У 3-го Кармапы с прасангикой? Само собой. О том и речь, зато у Кхенпо Цултрима Римпоче вполне с Кармапой совпадают.


Я не знаю, как насчёт 3-го Кармапы, но у Цультрима Ринпоче взгляды с прасангикой однозначно не совпадают. Я уже по этому поводу расслабилась.

----------


## Aion

> Я не знаю, как насчёт 3-го Кармапы...


Не хотите знать или не можете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Не хотите знать или не можете?


Расскажите, что ли. У меня нет особо времени для гуглирования по этим источникам.

----------


## Aion

> Расскажите, что ли. У меня нет особо времени для гуглирования по этим источникам.


Вот, почитайте:Третий Кармапа Ранджунг Дордже. О различении сознания и изначального осознавания. О сущности Татхагаты

----------


## Нико

Вы про третьий поворот. А я всё по привычке на втором зацикливаюсь. )

----------


## Alex

> Я почитаю за видьядхар только несколько современных лам. По пальцам пересчитать можно.


Я не про современных. Я про Цонкапу, Горампу и Долпопу.

----------

Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Вы про третьий поворот. А я всё по привычке на втором зацикливаюсь. )


Дык: 



> Соответственно, те кто придерживается воззрения рантонг, считают, что первый поворот Колеса Учения Будды, которое учит Четырем Благородным истинам, является предварительным в значении, второй поворот Колеса Дхармы, которое учит отсутствию характеристик, является абсолютно окончательным в значении, а последний, в совершенстве безупречный, поворот Колеса Дхармы является косвенно окончательным в значении. Те же, кто поддерживают Жентонг, принимают первый поворот Колеса Дхармы как предварительный, второй поворот Колеса Дхармы как разъясняющий косвенное окончательное значение, а последний поворот Колеса Дхармы как показывающий абсолютный окончательный смысл. 
> 
> Джецун Таранатха


  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Ну да, увы))))

----------


## Нико

> Я не про современных. Я про Цонкапу, Горампу и Долпопу.


Про "диалог" Цонкапы и Долпопы целая книга есть. Спонсируйте -- я переведу. Жутко интересно!

----------


## Германн

Если Учитель Ваджраяны может обладать воззрением Мадхьямака-прасангики - для шайвов или шактов это невозможно. То есть, прасангика несовместима с сущностью индуистского тантризма - будучи совместимой с сущностью буддийского тантризма. Что доказывает, что у Ваджраяны и у индуистского тантризма качественно разное значение, совершенно различная сущность: доказывает, что фундаментальными для них являются взаимоисключающие принципы.

Является ли вербализация воззрения Мадхьямаки-прасангики необходимой для передачи йогического знания; является ли философия Мадхьямаки-прасангики достаточной для школы - совсем другие вопросы. Они не относятся к предмету беседы. (Не является необходимой; может и не является достаточной.)

----------


## Нико

> Если Учитель Ваджраяны может обладать воззрением Мадхьямака-прасангики - для шайвов или шактов это невозможно. То есть, прасангика несовместима с сущностью индуистского тантризма - будучи совместимой с сущностью буддийского тантризма. Что доказывает, что у Ваджраяны и у индуистского тантризма качественно разное значение, совершенно различная сущность: доказывает, что фундаментальными для них являются взаимоисключающие принципы.
> 
> Является ли вербализация воззрения Мадхьямаки-прасангики необходимой для передачи йогического знания; является ли философия Мадхьямаки-прасангики достаточной для школы - совсем другие вопросы. Они не относятся к предмету беседы. (Не является необходимой; может и не является достаточной.)



Германн, хватит уже про это. Мысль понятна.

----------


## Германн

Без Второго поворота, который дал онтологическую перспективу, не было возможности случиться Третьему повороту. Был бы неправильно понят. Сутры Третьего поворота могут интерпретироваться этерналистически. Однако, такая интерпретация единственно возможной не является. Доктрины двух последних поворотов могут продолжать друг друга: когда Второй поворот задаёт онтологию, а Третий развивает гносеологию. Так и происходит в живой буддийской традиции. 

Но еретики и индуисты, интерпретируя Третий поворот через призму теистического монизма, будут видеть в нём отмену Второго поворота, срыв покровов и альтернативу пустоте пустоты. Третий же поворот развивает гноселогию на основе онтологии Второго, а не вопреки ей. Получается законченная картина: окончательный смысл.

----------


## Нико

> Без Второго поворота, который дал онтологическую перспективу, не было возможности случиться Третьему повороту. Был бы неправильно понят. Сутры Третьего поворота могут интерпретироваться этерналистически. Одноко, данная интерпретация единственно возможной не является. Доктрины двух последних поворотов могут продолжать друг друга: когда Второй поворот задаёт онтологию, а Третий развивает гносеологию.
> Так и происходит в живой буддийской традиции. Но еретики и индуисты, интерпретируя Третий поворот через призму теистического монизма, конечно будут видеть в нём отмену Второго поворота, срыв покровов и альтернативу пустоте пустоты. Третий поворот развивает гноселогию на основе онтологии Второго поворота, а не вопреки ей. Так получается законченная картина: окончательный смысл.


Хватит уже. Во Втором повороте никакой онтологии нет и быть не может. Если ограничиться Вторым, без Третьего, то получается картина на грани нигилизма. Объединение Второго и Третьего поворотов даёт относительно ясное представление о реальности.

----------

Tong Po (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Хватит уже. Во Втором повороте никакой онтологии нет и быть не может.


Пустота пустоты - онтологическое утверждение.




> Если ограничиться Вторым, без Третьего, то получается картина на грани нигилизма. Объединение Второго и Третьего поворотов даёт относительно ясное представление о реальности.


Да. И Третий поворот не является поворотом к теизму, когда шуньяту замещает Парашива.

----------


## Нико

> Пустота пустоты - онтологическое утверждение.



Где Вы там онтологию усмотрели? Сплошное отрицание.

----------


## Германн

> Где Вы там онтологию усмотрели? Сплошное отрицание.


"Нети-нети" - другая теория. Прасангика не учит тотальному отрицанию проявлений. 11-е Коренное падение у Сакья Пандиты: "Если же некто положительно утверждает, что все дхармы пусты - то это и есть впадение в крайность, а следовательно - Коренное Падение."

----------


## Карма Палджор

Как всё запущено.




> Зрите в корень. Философия Долпопы (не ставившего своей целью превращение буддизма в шиваизм) неудачна. Поэтому и критиковалась в Тибете.


Не особо-то она сильно и критиковалась, надо сказать. Философия Долпопы основана на трудах Асанги и особо от них не удаляется. И подобной философии придерживались и Ньингма и Кагью. Если что, она еще называлась жентонг  :Smilie:  Или может и Асанга и учения изложенные в сутре татхагатагарбхи, гимне дхармадхату Нагарджуны и пр. - тоже шиваизм или что-то подобное?




> Можете сходить в центр Джонанг и "порадовать" Ламу таким аргументом против философии Долпопы, таким наглядным примером. (Предполагаю, что воззрение школы Джонанг эволюционирует от неудачной философии Долпопы к её интерпретациям в духе Лонгченпы, и совпадение онтологии с шиваизмом/шактизмом для Лам неприемлемо.)


Таранатха с вами бы не согласился. Также как и большое число учителей прошлого и настоящего. Советую попить валерьянки там или что-то еще успокаивающего.




> Это объективный факт истории религии.


Это только один из вариантов. Другие также представлены в истории буддизма

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), Alex (28.01.2013), Tong Po (28.01.2013), Вантус (28.01.2013), Нико (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "Нети-нети" - другая теория. Прасангика не учит тотальному отрицанию проявлений. 11-е Коренное падение у Сакья Пандиты: "Если же некто положительно утверждает, что все дхармы пусты - то это и есть впадение в крайность, а следовательно - Коренное Падение."


Ну я положительно отрицаю непустотность дхарм. Пусть я в ад попаду!

----------


## Германн

> Таранатха с вами бы не согласился. Также как и большое число учителей прошлого и настоящего.


Умозрительная ситуация. 
Посещение же центра Джонанг и беседа с Ламой на тему (утверждаемого Alex) совпадения сущности учений школы Джонанг и Шактизма - осуществимо на практике. Что-то подсказывает мне, что Ламы школы Джонанг могут быть не рады такой интерпретации их философии. Ваджрадара Яб-Юм не Шива-Шакти.
Жентонг неоднороден: есть недостоверный, есть достоверный. Вероятно, современная школа Джонанг не тождественна (буквальному) учению Долпопы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Умозрительная ситуация.


Ситуация не умозрительная, а показывающая ваше незнание текстов.




> Посещение же центра Джонанг и беседа с Ламой на тему (утверждаемого Alex) совпадения сущности учений школы Джонанг и Шактизма - осуществимо на практике. Что-то подсказывает мне, что Ламы школы Джонанг могут быть не рады такой интерпретации их философии. Ваджрадара Яб-Юм не Шива-Шакти.


Что-то мне подсказывает, что-то не подсказывает... Это не довод, и чистая умозрительная концепция, не имеющая под собой основы.




> Жентонг неоднороден: есть недостоверный, есть достоверный. Вероятно, современная школа Джонанг не тождественна (буквальному) учению Долпопы.


Вероятно в жентонге вы не разбираетесь. Что-то скажем третий Кармапа не ругался сильно, когда увидел сочинения Долпопы. А порадовался тому что написано. Тоже самое писал и Таранатха, иногда копируя один к одному. И даже наверное были удивлены, если бы узнали что прасангика также критиковалась. Да хотя бы тем же Таранатхой

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), Alex (28.01.2013), Tong Po (28.01.2013), Вантус (28.01.2013), Сергей Ч (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Если Учитель Ваджраяны может обладать воззрением Мадхьямака-прасангики - для шайвов или шактов это невозможно. То есть, прасангика несовместима с сущностью индуистского тантризма - будучи совместимой с сущностью буддийского тантризма. Что доказывает, что у Ваджраяны и у индуистского тантризма качественно разное значение, совершенно различная сущность: доказывает, что фундаментальными для них являются взаимоисключающие принципы.

Есть ли в истории буддизма школы, учение которых можно, при желании, интерпретировать точно так же, как онтологию шиваизма/шактизма - совсем другой вопрос. Он не относится к предмету беседы. (Да, такие школы есть. Но интерпретация должна осуществляться изнутри традиции. Не факт, что логически возможный вариант интерпретации учения буддийской школы ортодоксален, соответствует её реальной комментаторской традиции.)

----------

Алексей Е (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вероятно в жентонге вы не разбираетесь. Что-то скажем третий Кармапа не ругался сильно, когда увидел сочинения Долпопы. А порадовался тому что написано. Тоже самое писал и Таранатха, иногда копируя один к одному. И даже наверное были удивлены, если бы узнали что прасангика также критиковалась. Да хотя бы тем же Таранатхой


И все они, конечно, утверждали тождество Ваджрадары Яб-Юм и Шивы-Шакти, тождество шуньяты и Парашивы. Кто бы сомневался.  :Big Grin: 
Долпопу можно трактовать по-разному. Сам автор вовсе не стремился ставить в один ряд буддизм с шиваизмом и шактизмом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И все они, конечно, утверждали тождество Ваджрадары Яб-Юм и Шивы-Шакти, тождество шуньяты и Парашивы. Кто бы сомневался. 
> Долпопу можно трактовать по-разному. Сам автор вовсе не стремился ставить в один ряд буддизм с шиваизмом и шактизмом.


Германн. Вы приводите утверждение без обоснования. Это называется пустая болтовня. 

"Долпопу можно трактовать по-разному"  :Smilie: 
Долпопа писал достаточно ясно. И никто не виноват, что вы увидели то, что увидели. Вопрос в том - поняли ли вы то, что прочли. Но это другая история, покрытая мраком. Наскольк омогу судить, вы наверное прочли только одну книгу Долпопы, но не какие-то другие материалы  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> ]И все они, конечно, утверждали тождество Ваджрадары Яб-Юм и Шивы-Шакти, тождество шуньяты и Парашивы. Кто бы сомневался.


Германн, не разочавывайте меня сомнительными репликами.

----------


## Германн

Ещё раз повторю доказательство фундаментального - на уровне исходных принципов, на уровне значения - различия буддийского и индуистского тантризма. Если бы их сущность, (устная) передача живого знания от учителя к ученику, была эквивалентной по значению, тождественной в исходных принципах - она бы одинаково органично сочеталась с философскими доктринами, заявленными в качестве воззрения авторитетными учителями этих двух традиций. Но что мы видим? 

Если Учитель Ваджраяны может обладать воззрением Мадхьямака-прасангики - для шайвов или шактов это невозможно. То есть, прасангика несовместима с сущностью индуистского тантризма - будучи совместимой с сущностью буддийского тантризма. Что доказывает, что у Ваджраяны и у индуистского тантризма качественно разное значение, совершенно различная сущность: доказывает, что фундаментальными для них являются взаимоисключающие принципы.

Философская концепция пустоты пустоты совместима с живым знанием, которое передаётся в линиях преемственности Ваджраяны - но она  принципиально несовместима с индуистским тантризмом. Последний разрушается, приняв эту концепцию: утрачивает ключевое, для индуистов, значение. Очевидно: оно не совпадает с буддийским.

Сходство Ваджраяны и тантризма шиваитов/шактов внешнее, формальное.
Это два принципиально разных по значению, по сущности, вероучения.

----------


## Германн

> "Долпопу можно трактовать по-разному" 
> Долпопа писал достаточно ясно. И никто не виноват, что вы увидели то, что увидели. Вопрос в том - поняли ли вы то, что прочли. Но это другая история, покрытая мраком. Наскольк омогу судить, вы наверное прочли только одну книгу Долпопы, но не какие-то другие материалы


Есть ли в истории буддизма школы, учение которых можно, при желании, интерпретировать точно так же, как онтологию шиваизма/шактизма - совсем другой вопрос. Он не относится к предмету беседы. (Да, такие школы есть. Но интерпретация должна осуществляться изнутри традиции. Не факт, что логически возможный вариант интерпретации учения буддийской школы ортодоксален, соответствует её реальной комментаторской традиции.)

Не думаю, что современная Джонанг прямо-таки еретическая школа. Но даже если вдруг - и что? Была Пудгалавада. Было (и есть) много чего. Это никак не касается сущности буддийского вероучения. Для того, чтобы выяснить сущность религии, нужно определить специфические, уникальные именно для неё концепции. Если философия какой-то школы совпадает с индуистской, она не уникальна и не специфична для буддизма, по определению.

Но в буддизме, объективно, есть уникальное и специфическое только для буддизма доктринальное ядро. С ним связана, и это объективно, Ваджраяна. Вывод: значение, сущность, принцип Ваджраяны соответствует этому ядру - не совпадая с тем, что органически не сочетается с такой доктриной.

----------


## Нико

> Есть ли в истории буддизма школы, учение которых можно, при желании, интерпретировать точно так же, как онтологию шиваизма/шактизма - совсем другой вопрос. Он не относится к предмету беседы. (Да, такие школы есть. Но интерпретация должна осуществляться изнутри традиции. Не факт, что логически возможный вариант интерпретации учения буддийской школы ортодоксален, соответствует её реальной комментаторской традиции.)


Германн, а можно ли уже забыть и простить?  
Или Вы до скончания веков будете тут про индуизм вещать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Гарманн. Переставайте бредить. Еще раз повторяю, если вы не разбираетесь толком в том какие школы и чего придерживались, а также в писаниях собственно школ и кто с кем конфликтовал, то не надо свое незнание так уж явно показывать. Пустая речь и есть пустая речь. 




> Есть ли в истории буддизма школы, учение которых можно, при желании, интерпретировать точно так же, как онтологию шиваизма/шактизма - совсем другой вопрос. Он не относится к предмету беседы. (Да, такие школы есть. Но интерпретация должна осуществляться изнутри традиции. Не факт, что логически возможный вариант интерпретации учения буддийской школы ортодоксален, соответствует её реальной комментаторской традиции.)


Опять высказывание ни о чём.




> Не думаю, что современная Джонанг прямо-таки еретическая школа.


Не думаю, что вы в этом разбираетесь. Похоже вы не разбираетесь и во многих других вопросах. Остальное, в виду явного словоблудия, читать  не стану и спокойно отпишусь от темы. Когда приводятся бездоказательные высказывания, можно говорить что человек либо врёт (а вы не приводите доказательства), либо просто не разбирается в тематике. В обоих случаях его речь - не имеет особого смысла.

----------

Alex (28.01.2013), Tong Po (28.01.2013), Вантус (28.01.2013), Нико (28.01.2013), Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Тем самым, мы видим два онтологических ядра: буддийское (пустота пустоты) и шиваитско-шактистское (монистический Бог). Доктринальные ядра  принципиально, качественно различны. Между ними расположен ряд более-менее двусмысленных вариантов онтологии. Какая-то ближе к буддийскому ядру, какая-то ближе к индуистскому, интерпретации спорны. Но ядра взаимно исключают друг друга. 

С когнитивной точки зрения, не может быть практики без осмысления, без интерпретации. Значит, объективно (научно проверяемо) существуют два разных тантризма: буддийский и индуистский. Специфические воззрения - и, соответственно, практика - не совпадают на уровне сущности, на уровне значения, даже при полном совпадении техники.

Общая сущность буддийского и индуистского тантризма этим опровергнута.

----------


## Германн

> А вы знаете не бонского и не буддийского учителя, который прямо говорит- Парашива и пустота буддистов несовместимы? ПРичем Парашива в том понимании, которе присутствует сейчас в индуизме?


Во всякой религии, роль несущей конструкции исполняют уникальные, специфические, больше нигде не повторяющиеся идеи. Если мы видим две религии, имеющие общие элементы - эти элементы не относятся к ядру вероучения. В данном случае, рассматривалась живая традиция Ваджраяны, в которой от Учителя к ученику передаётся смысл, какое-то религиозное представление, традиционная система интерпретации. Чтоб выйти на эту систему, и понять, что она из себя представляет - нужно выявить уникальные элементы. Пустота пустоты характеризует идейное ядро Ваджраяны. 

Каким бы ни было ядро Ваджраяны в деталях объяснений, это учение способно органично сочетаться с концепцией пустоты пустоты. 

Поэтому, сущность Ваджраяны не совпадает с сущностью индуистского тантризма. 
Шайвы, шакты и солидарные с ними еретики обязательно будут стоять в оппозиции к пустоте пустоты: у их учения другое доктринальное ядро.

----------


## Германн

> Вложение 12359


"Онтология буддизма — это онтология бессубстратного процесса." Е.А. Торчинов.
Нет ничего оригинального в том, чтоб квалифицировать пустоту пустоты как онтологическую концепцию.

----------


## Tong Po

> "Онтология буддизма — это онтология бессубстратного процесса." Е.А. Торчинов.
> Нет ничего оригинального в том, чтоб квалифицировать пустоту пустоты как онтологическую концепцию.


Да уж, мадхъямаку как только не классифицировали. Попробуйте всё же грандаксин...

----------


## Германн

> Да уж, мадхъямаку как только не классифицировали. Попробуйте всё же грандаксин...


Анализ показывает, что механического воспроизведения Четырёх Печатей мало для обоснованного разграничения Будда-Дхармы и внешних учений. Нужно конкретизировать: третья печать (пустота), четвёртый аспект (пустота пустоты). Тогда разграничение работает. Действительно, нигде, кроме Будда-Дхармы, такое Учение не встречается.

----------


## Tong Po

> Анализ показывает, что механического воспроизведения Четырёх Печатей мало для обоснованного разграничения Будда-Дхармы и внешних учений. Нужно конкретизировать: третья печать (пустота), четвёртый аспект (пустота пустоты). Тогда разграничение работает. Действительно, нигде, кроме Будда-Дхармы, такое Учение не встречается.


Канон почитайте - там Будда Шакьямуни лично разъясняет ложные взгляды. Всё остальное, соответственно Дхарма. То есть Ваш бессмысленный и бессистемный "анализ" - лишний.

----------


## Германн

> Канон почитайте - там Будда Шакьямуни лично разъясняет ложные взгляды. Всё остальное, соответственно Дхарма.


Неверно. Дхарма то, что соответствует определению Дхармы. Каждый конкретный ложный взгляд на тысячелетия вперёд Будде бессмысленно описывать.
Как сформулировал ещё буддолог О.О. Розенберг, история буддизма - история шастр, школьных комментариев. Первоисточники любой религии достаточно многозначны, и неправильно интерпретируются без учёта живой традиции. Пустота пустоты извлечена из Сутры, это не произвольная концепция.

----------


## Германн

*Каким бы ни было* идейное ядро тантризма, в буддизме оно часто сочетается с пустотой пустоты - чего никогда не бывает в индуизме. Традиции принципиально различаются онтологическими допущениями. Вывод: идейные ядра буддийского и индуистского тантризма совершенно разные.

Будут ли в этой теме возражения по-существу?

----------


## Tong Po

> Неверно. Дхарма то, что соответствует определению Дхармы. Каждый конкретный ложный взгляд на тысячелетия вперёд Будде бессмысленно описывать.
> Как сформулировал ещё буддолог О.О. Розенберг, история буддизма - история шастр, школьных комментариев. Первоисточники любой религии достаточно многозначны, и неправильно интерпретируются без учёта живой традиции. Пустота пустоты извлечена из Сутры, это не произвольная концепция.



С Буддой спорить будете?! Ну-ну...

----------


## Германн

> С Буддой спорить будете?! Ну-ну...


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf См. стр. 108-112. Пустота пустоты извлечена из Сутры, это не произвольная концепция.

----------


## Tong Po

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf См. стр. 108-112. Пустота пустоты извлечена из Сутры, это не произвольная концепция.


Зачем? Какое отношение лам-рим Цонкапы к Вам имеет? И, потом, потрудитесь прочитать и ОСМЫСЛИТЬ прочитанное полностью.

----------


## Германн

> Зачем? Какое отношение лам-рим Цонкапы к Вам имеет? И, потом, потрудитесь прочитать и ОСМЫСЛИТЬ прочитанное полностью.


Если Вы не про пустоту пустоты (_эта концепция взята из Сутры_), а про это: 




> Канон почитайте - там Будда Шакьямуни лично разъясняет ложные взгляды. Всё остальное, соответственно Дхарма.


Неверно, что "всё остальное Дхарма". 
_(Будда ничего не говорил конкретно про манихейство, перечисляя ложные взгляды - но манихейство не Будда-Дхарма.)_

Приписывание пустоте самостоятельной реальности, что соответствует идее Парашивы, ложный взгляд. Пустота пуста.
_(То, что в Каноне Будда ничего не говорит конкретно про современные школы индуизма, не делает их Будда-Дхармой.)_

----------


## Германн

"Восемьдесят четыре тысячи врат Дхармы, которым учил Будда, — это искусные средства, зарождающие в твоем уме бодхичитту — пустоту, сущность которой сострадание. Если бы все эти учения не содержали в себе драгоценной бодхичитты, то, какими бы глубокими ни казались их воззрения и медитация, они были бы бесполезны для обретения состояния будды.
Если в тантрииских практиках стадии зарождения и стадии завершения и т. д. руководствоваться бодхичиттой, они будут служить причинами обретения состояния будды в этой жизни. Если же бодхичитта в них отсутствует, они не будут отличаться от пути тиртхиков. Ведь у тиртхиков тоже есть много практик, в том числе визуализация божеств, повторение мантр, йогические упражнения с нади и праной, накопление благой кармы и избежание неблагой. Однако из-за отсутствия учений о принятии прибежища и развитии бодхичитты тиртхики не могут освободиться от сансары."
_Патрул Ринпоче, "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя"._

----------


## Ондрий

вот бы мне такую работу!!!

----------

Alex (28.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Вантус (28.01.2013), Сергей Ч (28.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Герман. Вы, похоже, совершенно не слышите, что вам тут пытаются втолковать.

*Никто* из участников "дискуссии", включая криптошайвов Ондрия, Вантуса, Тонпо и вашего покорного слуги, ни разу не говорил, что воззрение какой-либо из шайвитских или шактийских школ *идентично* воззрению какой-либо буддийской школы.

Что до меня лично (за других не могу говорить) — еще раз повторю свою точку зрения:

а) Воззрение ряда "индуистских" школ находится в пределах "допуска", позволяющего предполагать общность с ваджраяной, достаточную для того, чтобы говорить о той же конечной станции;

б) мадхъямака-прасангика — никакое не высшее учение и не "калибратор" для определения "буддийскости".

Всё! И не надо за нас додумывать.

----------

Tong Po (29.01.2013), Ондрий (28.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> вот бы мне такую работу!!!


Я ушел на работу - Германн пишет, прихожу - а он уже несколько страниц нафлудил.

----------


## Германн

> Герман. Вы, похоже, совершенно не слышите, что вам тут пытаются втолковать.
> 
> *Никто* из участников "дискуссии", включая криптошайвов Ондрия, Вантуса, Тонпо и вашего покорного слуги, ни разу не говорил, что воззрение какой-либо из шайвитских или шактийских школ *идентично* воззрению какой-либо буддийской школы.


Видимо, всё-таки недостаточное количество раз повторил свой тезис. Я не приписываю Вам заведомо дурацкое утверждение, что философия какой-то индуистской школы идентична философии буддийской школы. Очевидно, что это не так. Спорил с тем, что *СУЩНОСТЬ, ЗНАЧЕНИЕ* индуистского тантризма совпадает с  *СУЩНОСТЬЮ, ЗНАЧЕНИЕМ* буддийского тантризма. Эта сущность здесь называлась ядром, и доказывалось, что это два *ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО* различных учения, по своему смысловому ядру. То, что различается вербализация, и так понятно.

----------


## Германн

> а) Воззрение ряда "индуистских" школ находится в пределах "допуска", позволяющего предполагать общность с ваджраяной, достаточную для того, чтобы говорить о той же конечной станции;


Это опровергается принципиальной несовместимостью _воззрения ряда "индуистских" школ в пределах "допуска"_ с концепцией пустоты пустоты. Воззрения буддийских школ Ваджраяны принципиально допускают пустоту пустоты: они не разрушаются этим концептом. Это свидетельствует о том, что воззрения буддистов и индуистов разные, "в пределах допуска" (в доктринальном ядре). Нет оснований говорить о тождестве конечной станции: если не считать голую технику способом Пробуждения (что противоречит традиционному тибетскому подходу) и не отвергать когнитивную психологию (согласно которой чистая психотехника, не отягощённая концепциями, невозможна). 




> б) мадхъямака-прасангика — никакое не высшее учение и не "калибратор" для определения "буддийскости". Всё! И не надо за нас додумывать.


Не надо додумывать за меня: я не утверждал, что Мадхьямака-прасангика высшее учение. Что касается калибратора, то объективный, научно проверяемый факт: пустота пустоты (которую акцентирует прасангика) встречается только в буддизме. Это специфичный для тантризма Ваджраяны элемент, никогда не встречающийся в индуистском тантризме. Хотите спорить - аргументированно опровергните: найдите индуистский тантризм с пустотой пустоты. То, что пустота пустоты совмещается с ядром Ваджраяны - *ВНИМАНИЕ!* это не то же самое, что оформленная по-прасангиковски концепция пустой пустоты и есть ядро Ваджраяны - доказывает, что ядро Ваджраяны (в Вашей терминологии, ваджраянское "воззрение в пределах допуска") принципиально отличается от ядра индуистского тантризма (от небуддийского тантрического "воззрения в пределах допуска").

Как я уже писал об этом здесь: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545551

Во всякой религии, роль несущей конструкции исполняют уникальные, специфические, больше нигде не повторяющиеся идеи. Если мы видим две религии, имеющие общие элементы - эти элементы не относятся к ядру вероучения. В данном случае, рассматривалась живая традиция Ваджраяны, в которой от Учителя к ученику передаётся смысл, какое-то религиозное представление, традиционная система интерпретации. Чтоб выйти на эту систему, и понять, что она из себя представляет - нужно выявить уникальные элементы. Пустота пустоты характеризует идейное ядро Ваджраяны. 

Каким бы ни было ядро Ваджраяны в деталях объяснений, это учение способно органично сочетаться с концепцией пустоты пустоты. 

Поэтому, сущность Ваджраяны не совпадает с сущностью индуистского тантризма. 
Шайвы, шакты и солидарные с ними еретики обязательно будут стоять в оппозиции к пустоте пустоты: у их учения другое доктринальное ядро.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я ушел на работу - Германн пишет, прихожу - а он уже несколько страниц нафлудил.


может вот так она и выглядит - пенсия?

----------


## Германн

Каким бы ни было ядро Ваджраяны в деталях объяснений, её сущность способна органично сочетаться с концепцией пустоты пустоты. 
Каким бы ни было ядро небуддийского тантризма в деталях объяснений, его сущность неспособна органично сочетаться с концепцией пустоты пустоты.

По объективно наблюдаемому - по совмещению концепта "пустота пуста" с ядром тантризма, на примере высказываний авторитетных тантрических гуру -  мы можем судить о загадочном, двусмысленном, спорном (о ядре, о сущности тантрической традиции: о том, что передаётся "из уха в ухо" от учителя к ученику, от ума к уму).

Сущность двух тантрических традиций принципиально различна. 
Совпадай их сущность, авторитетные (что маркер ядра) гуру обеих традиций одинаково высказывались бы (что объективно наблюдаемо) о пустоте пустоты.
Но что мы можем наблюдать? Это возможно только для буддийских гуру. Для индуистских невозможно. Значит, ядра у двух тантрических традиций разные.

----------


## Германн

Допустим, что у нас две корзины с пёстрыми целебными плодами, собранными в разных местах: предположительно, одинаково целебные, одного и того же вида. При этом, достоверно известно, что целебные плоды в значительной части случаев (не все подряд) приобретают при хранении ещё и  красный цвет. А прочие оттенки могут быть, какими угодно. В одной корзине, часть пёстрых плодов покраснела. Во второй не покраснел ни один пёстрый плод. В пользу чего это свидетельствует? В пользу того, что во второй корзине вообще нет целебных плодов. Особенно, если это огромные корзины, с множеством плодов. 

Так и с двумя тантризмами. Достоверно известно, что часть реализованных йогинов (овладевших ядром тантризма, его сущностью, с буддийской т.зр.) имела органической частью своего воззрения (не важно, с какими "пёстрыми" деталями кроме этого) концепт "пустота пустоты". Но никто из индуистских йогинов, претендующих на тот же статус, *ЗНАЧЕНИЯ* выражения  "пустота пустоты" не демонстрировал. При том, что идея пустоты, и даже это слово, им знакомы. В пользу чего это свидетельствует? В пользу того, что среди индуистских йогинов нет овладевших ядром, овладевших сущностью тантризма с буддийской т.зр. Что сущностные ядра двух тантризмов разные.

И не нужно опять мне приписывать идиотскую мысль, что я ищу тождества школьных философий. Слова могут быть разными - сущность же, *ЗНАЧЕНИЕ* воззрения, должно конечно совпадать. Если никто не станет отрицать азбуку когнитивной психологии. (Психотехника без концептуализации невозможна. Всё, что человек переживает, особенно в уме, неразрывно связано с концепциями. Это исходный пункт когнитивной психологии.)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, хватит уже про это. Мысль понятна.


К сожалению, Alex всё равно не уловил. Несмотря на многократные повторы. Я критикую совпадение сущности, принципа у буддийского и индуистского тантризмов - Alex приписывает мне требование идентичной внешней формы, точно такой же вербализации религиозной философии.

Здесь, например, всё ясно написал: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545424
но было бесполезно. 

Поэтому, мне приходится повторяться.

----------


## Германн

Принцип буддийского тантризма не спотыкается о "пустоту пустоты", и часто работает в связке с этой абстрактной идеей.
Принцип индуистского тантризма органически несовместим с "пустотой пустоты" (вся система ломается). 
Значит, это совершенно различные принципы (и не важно, как конкретно они формулируются).
Правильный с буддийской т.зр. принцип эквивалентом "пустоты пустоты" подорвать нельзя.
Потому что некоторые Видьядары разделяли это представление - и система работала.




> Так о чем и речь. Причем и тех, и других мы почитаем за видьядхар.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если Вы не про пустоту пустоты (_эта концепция взята из Сутры_), а про это: 
> 
> 
> Неверно, что "всё остальное Дхарма". 
> _(Будда ничего не говорил конкретно про манихейство, перечисляя ложные взгляды - но манихейство не Будда-Дхарма.)_
> 
> 
> Приписывание пустоте самостоятельной реальности, что соответствует идее Парашивы, ложный взгляд. Пустота пуста.
> _(То, что в Каноне Будда ничего не говорит конкретно про современные школы индуизма, не делает их Будда-Дхармой.)_


А Бхагаван в Каноне вообще никак конкретно не именовал небуддийские школы - максимум называл их тиртхики. Он описывал именно ложные воззрения. И Он описал их все. В разных конкретных школах всего лишь частные случаи таких воззрений или какие-либо их комбинации. Он, кстати и про шактизм ничего не писал и термин "монизм" и "теизме" не упортреблял. Он описывал именно суть ложных воззрений.

"Пустота пуста" - это что? Вакуум?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Гляжу, тут разгул флуда и бреда. Думаю, что стоит людям понимающим перестать кормить троллей типа Дрона и Германна и игнорировать их сообщения, как это делаю я. Высвободившееся время же посвятить йоге.


А как Вы это делаете ?

----------

Кунсанг (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> а) Воззрение ряда "индуистских" школ находится в пределах "допуска", позволяющего предполагать общность с ваджраяной, достаточную для того, чтобы говорить о той же конечной станции;


Этот "допуск" (в Вашей терминологии) то же самое, что "доктринальное ядро" (в моей терминологии). 
Есть общие принципы, которым должна соответствовать вся система, чтоб работать на Пробуждение.




> б) мадхъямака-прасангика — никакое не высшее учение и не "калибратор" для определения "буддийскости".


Может, и не высшее учение. Но её концепт "пустота пустоты" обладает значением, принадлежащим одному из общих принципов (относящимся к "допуску").
Потому что достоверно известно, что часть Видьядхар соглашалась с Мадхьямака-прасангикой - и, соответственно, с "пустотой пустоты".

Этот принцип не обязательно должен словесно оформляться так, как в прасангике. Но значение "допуска" должно включать значение "пустоты пустоты".
Система, работающая на Пробуждение, может не содержать внятную вербализацию "пустоты пустоты" - но не должна противоречить ей.

"Допуск" (доктринальное ядро) Ваджраяны включает в себя ограничения, соответствующие по значению (не по школьной прасангиковской формулировке) ограничениям "пустоты пустоты". Многие Видьядхары разделяли философию Мадхьямака-прасангики (включающую "пустоту пустоты") или говорили о ней - остальные не отвергали в Мадхьямака-прасангике конкретно "пустоту пустоты". 

*Видьядхары не могут отвергать конкретно "пустоту пустоты", или противоречить ей на уровне значения*. 

Учителя шайвов и шактов никогда не разделяют философию Мадхьямака-прасангики (включающую "пустоту пустоты"), никогда не делают утверждений со значением "пустоты пустоты" (никогда нет оснований считать, что их система работает на Пробуждение) - и они всегда противоречат "пустоте пустоты" на уровне значения, ставя на её место самостоятельную реальность Парашивы.

*Видьядхары не учат шиваитскому / шактистскому тантризму: самостоятельная реальность "Парашивы" несовместима с "пустотой пустоты"*.

Интерпретации философии Читтаматры, Мадхьямака-сватантрики и других школ Ваджраяны могут не противоречить конкретно "пустоте пустоты" - в этом случае, могут быть взглядами Видьядхар. Философии шайвов и шактов всегда противоречат "пустоте пустоты": для них принципиальна самостоятельная реальность Парашивы (в системе Парашива занимает место пустоты - что несовместимо с пустотой пустоты).

*Значение "пустоты пустоты" содержит в себе отрицание значения "Парашивы".
Значение "Парашивы" содержит в себе отрицание значения "пустоты пустоты".*

(Изначальное состояние не тождественно только аспекту кадаг. Парашива занимал бы в изначальном состоянии место кадаг, исключая *пустую* пустоту.)

В тантрической системе, на одном и том же месте, или *самосущий* "Парашива" или "*пустая* пустота". У двух тантризмов нет общих "пределов допуска".
Между "ядрами" буддийского и индуистского тантризма есть качественный, скачкообразный переход (тантризм или буддийский, или индуистский по своему значению (не по названию, формально-внешне): двух взаимоисключающих "ядер" одновременно быть у системы не может).

----------


## Нико

> б) мадхъямака-прасангика — никакое не высшее учение и не "калибратор" для определения "буддийскости".
> 
> Всё! И не надо за нас додумывать.


Высшее учение всё же.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Высшее учение всё же.


Неугадали. Смотрим один из текстов Таранатхи  :Smilie: 
Поздняя утверждает. Поскольку самопустота также превзошла читтаматру, в целом она входит в мадхьямаку как один из четырёх философских догматов. Однако на уровне совершенной чистоты она не является абсолютным и высшим воззрением...

----------


## Нико

> Неугадали. Смотрим один из текстов Таранатхи 
> Поздняя утверждает. Поскольку самопустота также превзошла читтаматру, в целом она входит в мадхьямаку как один из четырёх философских догматов. Однако на уровне совершенной чистоты она не является абсолютным и высшим воззрением...


А что это за уровень "совершенной чистоты"? Вы про третий поворот? И почему это непримиримо с МП?

----------

Германн (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что это за уровень "совершенной чистоты"? Вы про третий поворот? И почему это непримиримо с МП?


Тоже считаю, что Третий поворот дополняет и продолжает Второй, а не отменяет. Достоверный жентонг непротиворечиво сочетается с рантонгом. 
И "высшим" оказывается расширенное в описании знаниевости Учение, а не отмена жентонгом (гносеологией) рантонга (онтологии бессамостности).

----------


## Германн

> "Пустота пуста" - это что? Вакуум?


Нет. Это отрицание самостоятельной реальности пустоты. 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 41-61.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет. Это отрицание самостоятельной реальности пустоты.


Ну и почему это не может соотнестись с Санатана Дхармой? Отрицание самостоятельной реальности пустоты соотносится хоть с даосизмом, хоть с гаудийя-вайшнавизмом, хоть с диалектическим материализмом.

Чё-то я нигде и никогда не читал, что пустота имеет некую самостоятельную реальность. Может процитируете кого-либо из хинду, например, кто такое утверждает?

----------

Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну и почему это не может соотнестись с Санатана Дхармой? Отрицание самостоятельной реальности пустоты соотносится хоть с даосизмом, хоть с гаудийя-вайшнавизмом, хоть с диалектическим материализмом.


Другие учения (кроме Буддизма + Бон) не отрицают самостоятельную реальность того, что ставят на место пустоты (Парашивы, Дао, Ниргуна-Брахмана).




> Чё-то я нигде и никогда не читал, что пустота имеет некую самостоятельную реальность. Может процитируете кого-либо из хинду, например, кто такое утверждает?


http://shantira.narod.ru/text/nauka/olshevskiy_01.htm
«то, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).

Парашива, поставленный на место пустоты, обладает самостоятельной реальностью.

----------


## Tong Po

> Другие учения (кроме Буддизма + Бон) не отрицают самостоятельную реальность того, что ставят на место пустоты (Парашивы, Дао, Ниргуна-Брахмана).
> 
> 
> http://shantira.narod.ru/text/nauka/olshevskiy_01.htm
> «то, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).
> 
> Парашива, поставленный на место пустоты, обладает самостоятельной реальностью.


Так, с начала:

Германн: индуистский тантризм несовместим с пустотой пустоты.
Я: Что такое пустота пустоты.
Германн: Пустота пустоты - это отрицание самостоятельной реальности пустоты.
Я: Следовательно Германн утверждает, что тантрики-индусы не могут согласиться с отсутствием самостоятельной реальности пустоты.
Германн: да.
Я: процитируйте где индусы *УТВЕРЖДАЮТ САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНУЮ РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ ПУСТОТЫ*. 
Германн:«то, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).

Внимание вопрос: *ГДЕ В ДАННОЙ ЦИТАТЕ УТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОЙ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ ПУСТОТЫ?!*

Более того, этой цитатой Германн подтвердил то, что САМИ ИНДУСЫ ВПОЛНЕ СЧИТАЮТ СВОЁ УЧЕНИЕ СОВМЕСТИМЫМ С ШУНЬЯВАДОЙ.

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Вантус (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я: процитируйте где индусы *УТВЕРЖДАЮТ САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНУЮ РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ ПУСТОТЫ*. 
> Германн:«то, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).


Нужно теперь процитировать, где утверждается самостоятельная реальность Брахмана?
"В шестой шунье пребывает Брахман, состоящий из Пустоты, который есть Вселенная и Владыка Вселенной" (Тара-упанишад 1. 27).

«Анавастха (отсутствие состояния) — его форма, которая есть только бытие (сатта-матра), недоступное пониманию » (Куларнава-тантра 9. 7). 
«Другие (Шанкара имеет в виду буддистов) называют его Пустотой» (Брахма-сутра-бхашья 1. 1. 1).

«Непустота (ашунья) называется пустотой (шунья). Шунья называется абхавой (отсутствием психического существования). То, что обозначено как абхава, есть то, в чём бхавы (состояния, тенденции) становятся утраченными ». (Сваччханда-тантра 4. 291).В комментарии Ачарьи Джаяратхи к Тантра-алоке (1.33) говорится: «В высшем значении (парамартхатах) Шунья — это отсутствие всякой опоры (аламбана) на элементы, а также отсутствие всех признаков существования (индивидуальности) и источника аффектов (клеша), но не пустота» (Ольшевский)

----------


## Германн

«Непустота (ашунья) называется пустотой (шунья). *Шунья называется абхавой*. То, что обозначено как абхава, есть то, в чём *бхавы становятся утраченными*». (Сваччханда-тантра 4. 291).

"Таким образом, (вы), несомненно, впадёте в две крайности. Ведь в толковании "Четверосотницы" ясно сказано: "По мнению реалистов, вещи существуют постольку, поскольку обладают собственной сущностью, а *если бы вещи были лишены собственной сущности, то совершенно не существовали бы*, подобно рогам осла. Поэтому (реалисты) не выходят из двух (крайностей), вследствие чего им трудно согласовать свои тезисы". Ламрим, 5 т. - стр. 45-46.

Две крайности: 
1) "Непустота (ашунья)": т.е. реально сущее.
2) "Шунья называется абхавой" (т.е. небытием): "бхавы становятся утраченными".

----------


## Германн

Судя по благодарностям, уважаемые Вантус и Alex не поняли, что Шунья и Брахман взаимно-однозначно соответствуют друг другу, исходя из определения: «то, что для шуньявадинов - Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана - Брахман»? "Брахман = Шунья" (Парашива) обладает самостоятельной реальностью.

----------


## Tong Po

> Судя по благодарностям, уважаемые Вантус и Alex не поняли, что Шунья и Брахман взаимно-однозначно соответствуют друг другу, исходя из определения: «то, что для шуньявадинов - Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана - Брахман»? "Брахман = Шунья" (Парашива) обладает самостоятельной реальностью.


Судя по всему до Германна так и не дошло, что термином "Брахман" в разных индуистских даршанах называют несколшько разные вещи. И поэтому смешивать в одно воззрение цитаты Шанкары, Куларнава-тантры и т.д. - *ГЛУПО* и показывает *ПОЛНОЕ НЕВЛАДЕНИЕ МАТЕРИАЛОМ*.

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Vidyadhara (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нужно теперь процитировать, где утверждается самостоятельная реальность Брахмана?
> "В шестой шунье пребывает Брахман, состоящий из Пустоты, который есть Вселенная и Владыка Вселенной" (Тара-упанишад 1. 27).
> 
> «Анавастха (отсутствие состояния) — его форма, которая есть только бытие (сатта-матра), недоступное пониманию » (Куларнава-тантра 9. 7). 
> «Другие (Шанкара имеет в виду буддистов) называют его Пустотой» (Брахма-сутра-бхашья 1. 1. 1).
> 
> «Непустота (ашунья) называется пустотой (шунья). Шунья называется абхавой (отсутствием психического существования). То, что обозначено как абхава, есть то, в чём бхавы (состояния, тенденции) становятся утраченными ». (Сваччханда-тантра 4. 291).В комментарии Ачарьи Джаяратхи к Тантра-алоке (1.33) говорится: «В высшем значении (парамартхатах) Шунья — это отсутствие всякой опоры (аламбана) на элементы, а также отсутствие всех признаков существования (индивидуальности) и источника аффектов (клеша), но не пустота» (Ольшевский)


И что?!

----------


## Tong Po

> «Непустота (ашунья) называется пустотой (шунья). *Шунья называется абхавой*. То, что обозначено как абхава, есть то, в чём *бхавы становятся утраченными*». (Сваччханда-тантра 4. 291).
> 
> "Таким образом, (вы), несомненно, впадёте в две крайности. Ведь в толковании "Четверосотницы" ясно сказано: "По мнению реалистов, вещи существуют постольку, поскольку обладают собственной сущностью, а *если бы вещи были лишены собственной сущности, то совершенно не существовали бы*, подобно рогам осла. Поэтому (реалисты) не выходят из двух (крайностей), вследствие чего им трудно согласовать свои тезисы". Ламрим, 5 т. - стр. 45-46.
> 
> Две крайности: 
> 1) "Непустота (ашунья)": т.е. реально сущее.
> 2) "Шунья называется абхавой" (т.е. небытием): "бхавы становятся утраченными".



И что?! Вы ж попробуйте прочитать то, что *САМИ ЖЕ* цитируете. В Вашей же цитате написано, что бхавы - это тенденции (состояния). Внимание, вопрос: уж не привычные ли тенденции (кармические зёрна) утрачиваются при коренном повороте? Так и где ж противоречия?

----------


## Alex

Герман. Ваша главная ошибка в том, что вы почему-то упорно цепляетесь за идею "пустотности пустотности" как маркера труъ-дхармы. Если исходить из этой посылки, то да, все без исключения "индуистские" школы являются однозначно еретическими и ни о какой реализации речь идти не может.

Проблема в том, что вместе с хинду мы вынуждены будем выкинуть в трэш многие буддийские линии. Как вы объясните механизм обретения Плода в тех вполне буддийских школах, которые не следуют мадхъямака-прасангике и воззрение которых никак с ней не совместимо? (А перетолковать в духе МП можно вообще все что угодно, т.к., как я уже говорил, мадхъямака-прасангика - это нкиакая не философия, а такой жесткий троллинг, и я совершенно не шутил при этом).

Вот, например, из "Сокровищницы знания" великого Джамгена Конгтрула, там, где он говорит о жентонге (я на работе и мне некогда переводить, но вы, насколько я помню, английским владеете):




> Primordial wisdom, emptiness free from conceptual elaborations, *really exists* (bden par yod) within that consciousness — i.e., within the imagination of what is unreal — in the sense that it is its dharmatā [its reality]. In the phase with stains, consciousness, “that which bears reality,” exists within dharmatā as adventitious, removable stains; it is stains, [or] factors to be abandoned, which are of an unreal nature. Thus, ultimate reality is free from the two extremes: 
> 
> • It transcends the extreme of nonexistence, or nihilism, because *emptiness truly exists* (bden grub).
> • It transcends the extreme of existence, or permanence, because all phenomena comprising the duality of percept and perceiver (such as imagination) do not truly exist (bden med).


И далее:




> Conventional [phenomena] are simply delusive appearances, *empty of any nature.* Dharmatā is unchanging, *not empty of a nature.* That being the case, the conventional [phenomena of] percepts and perceivers are simply the manifestations of delusive appearances — they are not things that exist by way of their own natures. Thus, they are empty of any nature of their own. [Looking at this in the context of] a dichotomy between self and other, it is also not possible that a knowable object exists with a nature that is other [than its own]. Thus, since [conventional phenomena] are empty in all regards, they are not non-empty. Primordial wisdom, which is dharmatā, exists originally *by way of its own nature* and never changes; therefore, *it is not empty of a nature of its own,* and it always exists. 
> 
> [The Three Characteristics] The imagined is nonexistent; the dependent exists conventionally. The consummate does not exist conventionally but *does exist ultimately.* You might wonder, did the sūtras not teach that even the dharmadhātu is empty? Generally speaking, *it is empty,* or emptiness, *but that does not necessitate that it is empty of its own nature.* Primordial wisdom [the dharmadhātu] is called “emptiness” *because it is empty of all characteristics that are other than itself,* that is, it is empty of all conceptual elaborations of percepts and perceivers. 
> 
> Now [I will discuss] the three characteristics (trilakshana, mtshan nyid gsum): the imagined (parikalpita, kun brtags), dependent (paratantra, gzhan dbang), and consummate (parinishpanna, yongs grub)... The consummate [characteristic] does not exist conventionally and *does exist ultimately* (don dam du yod pa), thus it really exists.


И, кстати, еще один важный момент: в жентонге говорится о *трех* видах пустотности, смешивать которые будет серьезной ошибкой (в принципе, это уже понятно из процитированного выше); так что аргумент с "пустотой пустоты" здесь совершенно неприменим:




> [Three Modes of Emptiness]
> Imagined [characteristics] are “the emptiness of the nonexistent” (med pa’i stong nyid). Dependent [characteristics] are “the emptiness of the existent” (yod pa’i stong nyid). The consummate [characteristic] is *“ultimate emptiness”* (don dam stong nyid). The exalted [Maitreya in the Ornament of the Mahāyāna Sūtras] says: Those who know the emptiness of the nonexistent, the emptiness of the existent, and natural emptinessare said to “know emptiness.”
> 
> Consequently, this system asserts that all knowable objects are pervaded by emptiness and inherent absence. You may ask, “If the consummate [nature] is truly existent, does it exist as something that arises, abides, and ceases? Does it come or go? Change or disappear? Does it have spatial or temporal dimensions? Is it singular or is it a plurality?” It is none of those. If something were to have those [characteristics], it would follow that it does not really exist. This [consummate nature] has no connection to any such conventional phenomena: it is not something that arises, abides, and ceases, comes or goes. It is not singular nor is it a plurality; it is neither a cause nor a result. In terms of its own nature, it precludes the triad of definition, definindum, and illustration. Since it is free from all conceptual elaborations, such as being something with spatial or temporal dimensions, [the consummate nature] is inherently permanent. Because it cannot be divided into discrete pieces, it is partless. Since it is the dharmatā of all phenomena, it is said to be omnipresent and all-pervading. 
> 
> [The Shentong system] asserts that [if] ultimate reality were simply a nonimplicative negation, whereby its nature  is not established, it would be an inanimate emptiness. [Shentong Proponents] present [ultimate reality] as being  primordial wisdom empty of dualism, as being reflexive awareness. This is asserted to be the profound view linking the Sūtra and Mantra [systems].


Следует, конечно, учитывать, что жентонгов тоже много; воззрение Долпопы не тождественно воззрению Шакья Чокдена, например.

Я, возможно, несколько сумбурно написал, но я на работе. Все, пардон, заказчик прислал комментарии, мне некогда.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Vidyadhara (29.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Тоже считаю, что Третий поворот дополняет и продолжает Второй, а не отменяет. Достоверный жентонг непротиворечиво сочетается с рантонгом. 
> И "высшим" оказывается расширенное в описании знаниевости Учение, а не отмена жентонгом (гносеологией) рантонга (онтологии бессамостности).


Жентонг - это как раз онтология, а не эпистемология. И разумеется, третий поворот не отменяет предыдущих двух, но в любом случае нужно учитывать, что третий поворт - это учения типа нитартха (абсолютного смысла), а второй и первый - неяртха (относительного смысла). Это означает, что второй поворот колеса дхармы должен трактоваться в свете третьего, а никак не наоборот.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Alex (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Карма Палджор (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Разумеется, у сторонников иных философских школ на этот счет свое мнение, кардинально отличающееся от высказанного. Но *если* мы считаем, что плод тантрической практики обретали и те, и другие, то неизбежно должны придти к выводу, что МП-compatibility *не является* маркером аутентичности, красными целебными ягодами или чем там еще.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Vidyadhara (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что это за уровень "совершенной чистоты"? Вы про третий поворот? И почему это непримиримо с МП?


Можете использовать термин - абсолют, абсолютная истина, если так лучше понятно. А в целом всё это высказывание - про прасангику и сватантрику. С точки зрения жентонга прасангика не считается высшим учением. То есть прасангика, если непонятно, не всегда и не всеми признавалась как высшее воззрение. В некоторых случаях ее называли обычной мадхьямакой. И говорили что есть еще и великая или глубокая, указывая на жентонг. См. и Долпопа, и Таранатха.

----------

Aion (29.01.2013), Alex (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Vidyadhara (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Судя по всему до Германна так и не дошло, что термином "Брахман" в разных индуистских даршанах называют несколшько разные вещи. И поэтому смешивать в одно воззрение цитаты Шанкары, Куларнава-тантры и т.д. - *ГЛУПО* и показывает *ПОЛНОЕ НЕВЛАДЕНИЕ МАТЕРИАЛОМ*.


В современном индуизме воззрение всегда крутится вокруг идеи Бога, в тантризме - монистического Бога. Нюансы разных школ, разные слова  ("Ниргуна-Брахман" или "Парашива") несущественны. Если не улавливать главные принципы, а вязнуть в словах, получится ситуация из поговорки "многознание уму не научает". Нужно видеть сущность, понимать значение. Значение в тантризме шиваитов-шактов одно и то же: вместо пустой пустоты всегда Бог, реальный со своей стороны. Исключений из этого правила не бывает.

----------


## Германн

> Герман. Ваша главная ошибка в том, что вы почему-то упорно цепляетесь за идею "пустотности пустотности" как маркера труъ-дхармы. Если исходить из этой посылки, то да, все без исключения "индуистские" школы являются однозначно еретическими и ни о какой реализации речь идти не может.


Да, все индуистские школы без исключения не Будда-Дхарма, и к реализации не ведут.




> Проблема в том, что вместе с хинду мы вынуждены будем выкинуть в трэш многие буддийские линии. Как вы объясните механизм обретения Плода в тех вполне буддийских школах, которые не следуют мадхъямака-прасангике и воззрение которых никак с ней не совместимо? (А перетолковать в духе МП можно вообще все что угодно, т.к., как я уже говорил, мадхъямака-прасангика - это нкиакая не философия, а такой жесткий троллинг, и я совершенно не шутил при этом).


Противоречивое утверждение. Если всё, что угодно можно истолковать в духе МП - то как возможны школы, с ней никак не совместимые? Вот именно, что школы совмещаются с МП: а как оценивать традиционное толкование, не противоречащее МП, вместе с самой МП, вопрос личного вкуса ("троллинг" и т.д.) Субъективно, я воспринимаю тексты шиваитов-шактов как "унылое однообразие монизма", но это же не может быть аргументом против индуистской тантры. 

То, что мудрость полностью совершенного Будды, или природа Будды человека, не пуста от себя и т.д. - не представляет проблемы. Не уверен, что у Джамгон Конгртула есть противоречие именно пустоте пустоты. Разве что это:

• It transcends the extreme of nonexistence, or nihilism, because *emptiness truly exists* (bden grub).

Опять-таки, если там не проводится разницы между "существованием" и "реальным существованием"; между "существует" и "самосуществует" и т.п. 
Но допустим, что Джамгон Конгртул однозначно противоречит пустоте пустоты - и он достиг реализации. Рассмотрим эту ситуацию, как типовую.




> Как вы объясните механизм обретения Плода


Философ мог первоначально ошибаться - а потом не успеть исправить ошибки в книге.
После написания книги, взгляды изменились, и созерцание осуществлялось правильно - направляясь правильным воззрением. В итоге, обретён Плод.

*Противоречие "пустоте пустоты" - как воззрение, привнесённое в практику - отрезает от Будда-Дхармы, делая реализацию невозможной*.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я же по-прежнему утверждаю, что в индуизме воззрение всегда крутится вокруг идеи Бога, в тантризме - монистического. И нюансы разных школ, разница названий (Ниргуна-Брахман, Парашива) несущественны. Если не улавливать принцип, а вязнуть в словах, получится ситуация из поговорки "многознание уму не научает". Нужно видеть сущность, понимать значение. Значение в тантризме шиваитов-шактов одно и то же: вместо пустой пустоты у них всегда Бог, реальный со своей стороны. Исключений из этого правила нет.



А я по-прежнему пытаюсь до нести до Вас, напрочь утратившего критичность мышления, что НЕТ ТАКОЙ РЕЛИГИИ - "ИНДУИЗМ". Даршаны - разные, воззрения в них зачастую ПРЯМОПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫЕ. Тантр - МНОГО. Дакшинамарга зачастую прямо противоречит вамамарге. Вы о чём вообще говорите?! 
Я по-прежнему утверждаю, что ни один тибетский комментатор НЕ БЫЛ ЗНАКОМ С РЕАЛЬНЫМ ИНДУИСТСКИМ ТАНТРИЗМОМ, так же как, например, Джива Госвами ни разу не видел живого буддиста и свои опровержения писал исключительно оосновываясь на трудах того же Шанкары. В Тибете с критикой Хинаяны и Санатана Дхармы дело обстояло ТОЧНО ТАКЖЕ.

----------

Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Противоречивое утверждение. Если всё, что угодно можно истолковать в духе МП - то как возможны школы, с ней никак не совместимые?


Это ирония (возможно, не очень уместная). Смысл в том, что можно перетолковать воззрение так, что от оригинала в нем ничего не останется, используя МП в качестве прокрустова ложа.



> Не уверен, что у Джамгон Конгртула есть противоречие именно пустоте пустоты.


Джамген Конгтрул в цитированной книге всего лишь пересказывает учения философских школ. Хотя он жентонгпа, да. Касаемо "пустой пустотности" - я же написал вам, почитайте о трех видах пустотности в жентонге. То, что относится к одному виду, вовсе не обязательно применимо к другому. Карма Палджор много переводил про жентонг, и на английском есть что почитать.



> Философ мог первоначально ошибаться - а потом не успеть исправить ошибки в книге.
> После написания книги, взгляды изменились, и созерцание осуществлялось правильно - направляясь правильным воззрением.


Совершенно произвольное допущение. На самом деле я открою вам тайну: все индийские и тибетские ачарьи в конце жизни уверовали во Христа, просто не успели исправить ошибки в книгах.



> Противоречие "пустоте пустоты" - как воззрение, привнесённое в практику - отрезает от Будда-Дхармы, делая реализацию невозможной.


Вы не доказали это.

----------


## Германн

> А я по-прежнему пытаюсь до нести до Вас, напрочь утратившего критичность мышления, что НЕТ ТАКОЙ РЕЛИГИИ - "ИНДУИЗМ". Даршаны - разные, воззрения в них зачастую ПРЯМОПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫЕ. Тантр - МНОГО. Дакшинамарга зачастую прямо противоречит вамамарге. Вы о чём вообще говорите?! 
> Я по-прежнему утверждаю, что ни один тибетский комментатор НЕ БЫЛ ЗНАКОМ С РЕАЛЬНЫМ ИНДУИСТСКИМ ТАНТРИЗМОМ, так же как, например, Джива Госвами ни разу не видел живого буддиста и свои опровержения писал исключительно оосновываясь на трудах того же Шанкары. В Тибете с критикой Хинаяны и Санатана Дхармы дело обстояло ТОЧНО ТАКЖЕ.


Вместо пустой пустоты всегда Бог (всеобщая субстанция): Бог, реальный со своей стороны.
Приведите исключение из этого правила. Где в тантрическом индуизме нет Бога (всеобщей субстанции)?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Чё-то не пойму, почему тантрику нужна или всеобщая субстанция, или шуньята. Без этого будто нельзя обмазываться пеплом и кушать свой кал.

----------

Legba (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Вантус (29.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Карма Палджор (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это ирония (возможно, не очень уместная). Смысл в том, что можно перетолковать воззрение так, что от оригинала в нем ничего не останется, используя МП в качестве прокрустова ложа.


Это линая оценка - в одном ряду с "унылым однообразием монизма". Вопрос личного отношения.




> Совершенно произвольное допущение. На самом деле я открою вам тайну: все индийские и тибетские ачарьи в конце жизни уверовали во Христа, просто не успели исправить ошибки в книгах.


Если в книге великого автора есть ошибка, это не повод её игнонировать из церковных соображений. 
Если не оправдать автора, как было сказано - значит, автор ничего не достиг, поскольку ошибался.




> Вы не доказали это.


Аргументы были подробно изложены раньше. 

Контрпримером был Джамгон Конгртул, условно взятый как верный последователь ошибочной философии, достигший реализации. Он никак не мог достичь реализации с ложным воззрением: или исправился, или ничего не достиг. В противном случае, придётся обесценить весь буддизм, и признать, что Будда зря приходил: потому что и без шуньявады можно успешно достичь Пробуждения, шиваизма-шактизма достаточно.

При этом, весь абсурд монизма распостраняется и на буддизм: если один Пробудился, должны пробудиться все - если хотя бы один омрачён, то все омрачены, Пробуждения никогда ещё не было.

Пустота пустоты идёт от Нагарджуны.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вместо пустой пустоты всегда Бог (всеобщая субстанция): Бог, реальный со своей стороны.
> Приведите исключение из этого правила. Где в тантрическом индуизме нет Бога (всеобщей субстанции)?


Я вообще не понимаю термина "всеобщая субстанция". Такого термина в санскрите нету.  Есть термины- пракрити, брахман, читта, чайтанья, пуруша, шунья. Вы о чём именно? Что значит "реальный со своей стороны"? Что это за чушь?

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это линая оценка - в одном ряду с "унылым однообразием монизма". Вопрос личного отношения.
> 
> 
> Если в книге великого автора есть ошибка, это не повод её игнонировать из церковных соображений. 
> Если не оправдать автора, как было сказано - значит, автор ничего не достиг, поскольку ошибался.
> 
> 
> Аргументы были подробно изложены раньше. 
> 
> ...


Вы, простите великодушно, идиот или притворяетесь? С какого перепугу у Джамгона Конгтрула была ошибочная философия?! Основания где? 

Внимание: не совпадает с рангтонг - не основание, поскольку никто и никогда и никак не может доказать, что последователи рангтонг достигают аннутара саиъяк самбодхи, ибо это - вопрос веры

----------


## Ондрий

> Вместо *пустой пустоты* всегда Бог (всеобщая субстанция)...


У вас программа зависла на парсинге одной из категорий шуньяты?

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Tong Po (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У вас программа зависла на парсинге одной из категорий шуньяты?


Если верить Нагарджуне, кто приписывает самостоятельное существование пустоте, тот безнадёжен. Пустота пустоты ключевая категория: если понять её неправильно, всё будет понято превратно. http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 41-61.

----------


## Курт

> Он никак не мог достичь реализации с ложным воззрением: или исправился, или ничего не достиг. В противном случае, придётся обесценить весь буддизм, и признать, что Будда зря приходил: потому что и без шуньявады можно успешно достичь Пробуждения, шиваизма-шактизма достаточно.


Извините, а нельзя быть буддистом, веря, что Будда принес не истину, а лишь указал путь к ней?
Путь лучший, но, возможно, не единственный?
Так буддист может думать? Или нет?

Просто вот это ваше желание провозгласить невозможность достижения истины всеми не-буддистами как-то сильно напоминает "спасение только во Христе!!!" православных... ))

----------


## Alex

Именно поэтому важно различать *три разных вида* пустотности.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если верить Нагарджуне, кто приписывает самостоятельное существование пустоте, тот безнадёжен. Пустота пустоты ключевая категория: если понять её неправильно, всё будет понято превратно. http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 41-61.



Так именно Вы единственный в этой тем форума, кто как раз и приписывает это. Только до Вас не доходит.

----------

Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я вообще не понимаю термина "всеобщая субстанция". Такого термина в санскрите нету.  Есть термины- пракрити, брахман, читта, чайтанья, пуруша, шунья. Вы о чём именно? Что значит "реальный со своей стороны"? Что это за чушь?


Если понимать вопрос буквально: ага, есть слово шунья - значит, есть буддийская шуньята - лучше просто чай попить, фотографии кошек посмотреть.
О словах разговаривать бессмысленно.




> Так именно Вы единственный в этой тем форума, кто как раз и приписывает это. Только до Вас не доходит.


Alex тоже прекрасно понимает, что "пустота пустоты" прасангики несовместима с философией шайвов и шактов. Я трактую слова Нагарджуны так, как их интерпретирует Чже Цонкапа (по ссылке).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пустота пустоты идёт от Нагарджуны.


От Нагарджуны идет и жентонг. Причем элементы изложениясовпадают и с тем что говорил Долпопа. Будем обвинять еще и Нагарджуну в ереси?

----------

Tong Po (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> От Нагарджуны идет и жентонг. Причем элементы изложениясовпадают и с тем что говорил Долпопа. Будем обвинять еще и Нагарджуну в ереси?


Будем утверждать, что достоверный жентонг органично сочетается с пустотой пустоты, а недостоверный жентонг с ней несовместим.

----------


## Германн

> Просто вот это ваше желание провозгласить невозможность достижения истины всеми не-буддистами как-то сильно напоминает "спасение только во Христе!!!" православных... ))


Пробуждение возможно только благодаря Будда-Дхарме.
Христианское спасение возможно только во Христе.

Если считать, что существует Путь, нужно уметь найти отличия Пути от не-Пути. Это и в повседневной жизни так. 
Если отличий нет - то Путь неизвестен, или все пути ведут в одинаковом направлении, что обесценивает практику.

Поэтому, есть смысл искать и находить принципиальные отличия своей религии от прочих.
Если отличий нет, и людям доступна эквивалентная религия: зачем же тогда проповедовал основатель? Если начало бессмысленно, то всё теряет смысл.




> Чё-то не пойму, почему тантрику нужна или всеобщая субстанция, или шуньята. Без этого будто нельзя обмазываться пеплом и кушать свой кал.


Это не обязательно, необходимо правильное созерцание. Его невозможно настроить без правильного воззрения.

----------


## Alex

> Alex тоже прекрасно понимает, что "пустота пустоты" *прасангики* несовместима с философией шайвов и шактов. Я трактую слова Нагарджуны так, как их интерпретирует Чже Цонкапа.


Вот именно, что прасангики. И толковать слова Нагарджуны возможно далеко не только так, как Чже Цонкапа.

----------

Tong Po (29.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будем утверждать, что достоверный жентонг органично сочетается с пустотой пустоты, а недостоверный жентонг с ней несовместим.


Проше говоря будем утверждать, что в философии Нагарджуны вы не разбираетесь тоже. Одни только лозунги без всяких достоверных утверждений. Про ваше незнание и непонимание жентонга (*доводов вытоже не приводите,только пустые слова*) уже говорилось. Как говорил Таранатха, только несколько ограниченныелюди считали, что Нагарджуна учил лишь прасангике. Если вообще мог ей учить.

----------


## Alex

> Если считать, что существует Путь, нужно уметь найти отличия Пути от не-Пути. Если отличий нет - то Путь неизвестен, или все пути ведут в одинаковом направлении, что обесценивает практику.


Золотые слова! Только вот почему вы уверены, что отличие Пути от не-Пути - именно "пустотность пустотности" в подходящей вам интерпретации?

----------

Tong Po (29.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Будем утверждать, что достоверный жентонг органично сочетается с пустотой пустоты, а недостоверный жентонг с ней несовместим.


С пустотой пустоты совместимо что угодно ибо пустота пустоты - факт для человека разумного очевидный. Только лишь прасангики, видимо, думали, что это не так и в своих трактатах сами себе бесконечно доказывали пустоту пустоты (реальных- то оппонентов в трактатах нету).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будем утверждать, что достоверный жентонг органично сочетается с пустотой пустоты, а недостоверный жентонг с ней несовместим.


То есть опять *не приводите доводов*. Извините, Германн, но ваши представления для меня ровным счетом не значат ничего. По крайней мере пока вы несете то, в чем не разбираетесь ни в коей мере.

----------


## Alex

Вот почитайте. Там много про жентонг / рантонг.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот почитайте. Там много про жентонг / рантонг.


Да сейчас в работе еще несколько текстов, где показывается разница между рангтонгом и жентонгом. Правда рангтонг указывается только как учение работающее с относительным уровнем.
Таранатха однако интересно пишет

----------

Alex (29.01.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Если считать, что существует Путь, нужно уметь найти отличия Пути от не-Пути. Это и в повседневной жизни так. 
> Если отличий нет - то Путь неизвестен, или все пути ведут в одинаковом направлении, что обесценивает практику.


В повседневной жизни к одной и той же точке можно придти разными путями, двигаясь в разных, даже в противоположных направлениях.




> Поэтому, есть смысл искать и находить принципиальные отличия своей религии от прочих.


А вы уверены, что это не пустая трата времени? Выглядит, как поиск принципиальных отличий своей жены от других женщин. )) А если таковых не найдется (любая выбранная черта будет наличествовать у какой-нибудь другой женщины) - надо разводиться? ))



> Если отличий нет, и людям доступна эквивалентная религия: зачем же тогда проповедовал основатель? Если начало бессмысленно, то всё теряет смысл.


Люди разные, одним подойдут такие методы, другим - сякие...

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Legba

Я вот чего не пойму, просветите меня.
Как можно смело говорить "весь индуизм-то" или "весь шактизм - это".
Насколько я понимаю, никакого "индуизма" нет - есть огромная и разветвленная система различных религий, объединяемых только одним - их исповедуют на определенной территории (в основном) и это не мусульманство (почти всегда)).
Можно ли что-то утверждать о всех этих ребятах? Думаю нет. Никакой Дичковский не возьмет на себя смелость сказать, что знает все возможные варианты воззрения.
Дело усугубляется тем, что хинду-буддийская полемика времен Наланды - не особенно то зафиксирована. Уж во всяком случае не в полном объеме.
Тибетская полемика - и вовсе умозрительное упражнение без реальных оппонентов.
Так что, по факту это все равно, как если бы современный православный почитал Рыбакова, а потом заочно полемизировал с язычниками))
Индуизм сейчас - явно нечто иное, нежели во времена Наланды.
А что было во времена Наланды - особенно у смурных ребят вроде капаликов - и вообще не очень то ясно.
О чем спор то?
Что буддисты практикуют что-то другое?
Ну таки да. ))

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Правда рангтонг указывается только как учение работающее с относительным уровнем.


Да????? Не знала. Кто указывает на это? 




> Таранатха однако интересно пишет


Таранатха всегда интересные вещи писал.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я трактую слова Нагарджуны так, как их интерпретирует Чже Цонкапа (по ссылке).


Вот Вы трактуете, а Цонкапа интерпретирует. Оттого, видать, и непонятки...  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Нико (29.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вообще-то правильней писать Дже Цонкапа.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если верить Нагарджуне, кто приписывает самостоятельное существование пустоте, тот безнадёжен. Пустота пустоты ключевая категория: если понять её неправильно, всё будет понято превратно.


Безнадежен код, который зависает на простых понятиях.

Пустота пустоты -* не* ключевая категория, а одна из.. и это есть только *лекарство* от приписывания самосущего самому понятию пустотности, что именно вы и делаете, абсолютизируя это как заводной.

Впрочем, и дебаггер тут не поможет, тут других программистов звать надобно.

----------

Alex (29.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вот именно, что прасангики. И толковать слова Нагарджуны возможно далеко не только так, как Чже Цонкапа.


Не только так, как Чже Цонкапа. Но и другие толкователи 4-х школ _пустоту пустоты_ не отрицали, споры касались пустоты природы Будды. 
Джонанг стоит особняком, и что мы получили в результате? "Шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг. И ведь на самом деле так!" http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545252

Конечный результат таков, что буддизм не нужен, а Будда зря проповедовал. Потому что и без Будды можно обойтись: шиваизм, шактизм, Бог.
Если же не признавать такой конечный результат - то следует признать, что всё-таки не зря Джонанг в Тибете посчитали ересью.

----------


## Нико

> Джонанг стоит особняком, и что мы получаем в результате? "Шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг. И ведь на самом деле так!"


Германн, при всём уважении. Может, хватит уже эти "параллели"?

----------

Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

Вообще мне не очень понятна цель дискуссии. 

Не достигают хинду-тантрики Освобождения? Да и Шива с ними! Достигают? Ну и отлично! Как я уже где-то писал, здесь же буддийский форум. Тут даже про бон ничего не пишут. А ну-ка, найдите хоть одну тему, посвященную "индуизму"? Не найдете. Потому что их тут нет.

Сравнение буддийской шуньявады в её многообразных изводах и "индуистских" адвайты, двайты и парадвайты — очень интересная тема, только её не здесь обсуждать и, уж конечно, не с Германом.

А вот что скверно — это то, что свои фантазии кое-кто выдает за критерий истинной Дхармы. Уже и Долпопу, и Джамгёна Конгтрула в еретики записали. И весь дальневосточный буддизм — по факту.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Елена Саяпина (31.01.2013), Кузьмич (30.01.2013), Норбу (30.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, при всём уважении. Может, хватит уже эти "параллели"?


Это не мои слова, а утверждение Alex. И оппоненты поддерживают именно эту позицию: Жентонг (не всякий, конкретно школы Джонанг) совместим с шактизмом. Если оставить в стороне политкорректность, и не впадать в неприязнь к живым людям, почему бы прямо не сказать: это ересь, давным-давно раскритикованная и отвергнутая школами Тибета. "Недостоверный Жентонг", если сказать политкорректно. Ну, была - и есть, на радость превращающим буддизм в шиваизм - такая маленькая школа. Пусть практикуют, что хотят. Но если это выпадение из Будда-Дхармы, будет достигнута мокша шактов, а не Пробуждение Будды.

----------


## Alex

Тхеравадины, заберите Германа к себе.

----------

Legba (29.01.2013), Вантус (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Кузьмич (30.01.2013), Ондрий (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А вот что скверно — это то, что свои фантазии кое-кто выдает за критерий истинной Дхармы. Уже и Долпопу, и Джамгёна Конгтрула в еретики записали. И весь дальневосточный буддизм — по факту.


У Вас, я вижу, аргумент один - подписать под ошибочными взглядами Долпопы как можно больше авторитетных Лам. Не факт, что воззрение Джамгона Конгтрула было именно таким. Условно, я рассмотрел ситуацию ошибки великого Ламы, как если бы она была: потому что Вы спрашивали. Можно было ответить, предположив, что проблемная ситуация всё-таки реальна. (Наверняка ведь проблемная ситуация с кем-то была, из исторических Лам.) Вы сразу же превратили это в обвинения Джамгон Конгтрула, с моей стороны. Нехорошо. 

Если буддийская школа неспособна отличить свою философию (на уровне значения, сущности) от шиваитской и шактистской - да, это еретическая школа. Почему нет? В чём проблема? "Да и Шива с ними!" - здесь я с Вами полностью согласен.

Сам склоняюсь к мнению, что Долпопа действительно ошибался. Предполагаю, что современная Джонанг эволюционировала в своих взглядах от недостоверного жентонга к достоверному, хотя как знать (лично мне всё равно, у них Учения не получаю). *Если* ситуация с жентонг и шиваизмом-шактизмом, озвученная Вами, имеет место в современной школе Джонанг - да, еретическая школа, как когда-то была еретической Пудгалавада.

Лично Ваши взгляды - еретические, что *не* делает Вас плохим человеком.

----------


## Alex

Ну вот и славно, мы определились наконец-то. 

Я считаю, что буддийская шуньявада имеет определенный "предел допуска", в который попадают (по моему мнению, которое я никому не навязываю) некоторые (далеко не все) "индуистские" школы.

Германн считает, что все, не соответствующее мадхъямака-прасангике (по смыслу, не по словесному выражению) — ересь и адхарма, даже если и формально называется буддизмом.

Герман, а вы точно ньингмапа, кстати?

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и славно, мы определились наконец-то. 
> 
> Я считаю, что буддийская шуньявада имеет определенный "предел допуска", в который попадают (по моему мнению, которое я никому не навязываю) некоторые (далеко не все) "индуистские" школы.
> 
> Германн считает, что все, не соответствующее мадхъямака-прасангике (по смыслу, не по словесному выражению) — ересь и адхарма, даже если и формально называется буддизмом.
> 
> Герман, а вы точно ньингмапа, кстати?


Хватит уже. Ну считает, и считает. Я тоже считаю всё, что не относится к прасангике, несколько низшим воззрением. При этом приравниваю прасангику к дзогчену и махамудре, хотя эти взгляды не всегда просто примирить.

----------


## Alex

"Несколько низшим воззрением" — это одно, а адхармой — это другое. Понятно, что у людей разные воззрения, даже в рамках буддийской парадигмы.

----------


## Германн

> Германн считает, что все, не соответствующее мадхъямака-прасангике (по смыслу, не по словесному выражению) — ересь и адхарма, даже если и формально называется буддизмом.


*Конкретно* в аспекте "пустота пустоты", если речь идёт о Ваджраяне.




> Герман, а вы точно ньингмапа, кстати?


Да. И отрицания "пустоты пустоты" у Лонгченпы не нахожу.




> "Несколько низшим воззрением" — это одно, а адхармой — это другое. Понятно, что у людей разные воззрения, даже в рамках буддийской парадигмы.


Считать сущность шактизма / шиваизма совпадающей с буддийской сущностью - адхарма. С "церковной" точки зрения, это понятно ещё на уровне обетов Прибежища. Философски же, адхарма выражается в отрицании пустоты пустоты (в пользу реальности, которую можно назвать Парашивой). Дело не обстоит так, что Вас обложили, как волка, и собираются сжечь на костре. Дело только в еретических взглядах.

Это *не* делает Вас плохим человеком.

----------


## Ондрий

> Конкретно в аспекте "*пустота пустоты*", если речь идёт о Ваджраяне.  ...
> ... адхарма выражается в отрицании *пустоты пустоты*


Дайте же мне кто-нибудь..... чего-нибудь! Я уже этосамое... заэтосамое

----------


## Германн

> Дайте же мне кто-нибудь..... чего-нибудь! Я уже этосамое... заэтосамое


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 41-61.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 41-61.


Сами-то читали?  :Smilie:  Или парсите по ключевым словам? Так я и говорю какой раз уже, что у вас парсер сломался. Там нет выделения категории пустоты пустоты как ключевого аспекта всей системы верных воззрений. 

Кто же все-таки написал этого БФ-бота?

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Кузьмич (30.01.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Дело не обстоит так, что Вас обложили, как волка, и собираются сжечь на костре.


Хм. Ну да, дело обстоит совершенно не так. Во всяком случае, в этой теме.



> Это не делает Вас плохим человеком.


Ой вэй. Это вообще к чему?

----------


## Германн

> Там нет выделения категории пустоты пустоты как ключевого аспекта всей системы верных воззрений.


Всё-таки ещё раз повторю, что споры тибетских школ с Мадхьямака-прасангикой касаются других аспектов. "Пустота пустоты" не то, что спорно для традиционной Ваджраяны. В Бога там не очень верили, и общий тренд в Тибете был совсем другой.

----------


## Ондрий

вы не еще раз повторяйте, вы это наповторяли тут уже на 219 страниц, а цитату найдите, что если дескать не постигается пустота пустоты и не постигается эта пара как ключевой аспект дхармы - то это адхарма.
пока такой цитаты нет - не надо флудить.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ребята, извините, что вклиниваюсь. Германн, эту темку неплохо бы причесать и оформить в виде брошюры. Как Вы относитесь к этой идее? Ну, убрать всякие наезды и лирику, оставить основные пункты дискуссии, аргументы "за" и "против", достойные внимания ссылки и т.д.

Уже не я первый замечаю, что и в словах Германна, и в словах его оппонентов многие форумчане находят для себя что-то полезное  :Smilie: .

В этой теме, кстати, очень хорошо проявились могучие интеллектуальные качества и познания коллег: Германна, Тонг По, Ондрия, Вантуса, Алекса и др.

Мне лично интересно иногда почитывать эту дискуссию, хотя я к философии питаю недружелюбные чувства  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

какой брошюры? Пособие как писать инет-ботов?

----------

Карма Палджор (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> вы не еще раз повторяйте, вы это наповторяли тут уже на 219 страниц, а цитату найдите, что если дескать не постигается пустота пустоты и не постигается эта пара как ключевой аспект дхармы - то это адхарма.
> пока такой цитаты нет - не надо флудить.


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 110-113.
"И в толковании "Четверосотницы" (382) сказано, что самосущая пустота отрицается:* "Если бы существовала самосущая пустота, то вещи обладали бы самобытием"* ... "Поэтому вслед за приводившимися словами ... - сказано (13.8):

"Победители говорят, что пустота,
несомненно, искореняет все теории,
[но] те, у кого пустота - теория,
безнадёжны и неизлечимы".

[Слова] "пустота - теория" относятся, однако, не к [гносеологической] идее пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия, а подразумевают [онтологическое] понимание пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия как чего-то истинно [существующего], воззрение на неё как на вещь. Ведь в "Буддапалите" (13.8) [находим] ясное, подкреплённое примером высказывание: "Если тем, кто привязан к [мысли] "вещи существуют силой собственной сущности", объяснить, что сущность вещей - пустота: "Пустота означает, что вещи [лишь] воображаются (gdags-pa) в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют "силой собственной сущности", - то можно их отвратить от привязанности к такой [мысли]. Но тех, кто привязан к пустоте как в вещи, никто не способен отвратить от этой привязанности. 
Так, [попрошайке], который после творих слов: "Ничего не имею", говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!"
[Этот] пример не подошёл бы, если было бы иначе. Ведь когда некий нищий говорит кому-нибудь: "Подайте милостыню", - а тот отвечает: "У меня ничего нет", - то мысль просящего: "Он лишён имущества", - не является ошибочной. Но, если он понимает отсутствие имущества как имущество, то не может быть убеждён в отсутствии имущества. Так и здесь. Когда на вопрос: "Обладают вещи самобытием или нет?" дан ответ: "Они лишены самобытия", - то, если спросивший подумает "Самобытие отсутствует", - как же его мысль может быть ошибочной, раз отвечающий и хотел её вызвать? Но, если отсутствие у вещей самобытия понимается как самосущее, - это ошибка."
__
Сравните с воззрением хинду: 
http://shantira.narod.ru/text/nauka/olshevskiy_01.htm
«То, что для шуньявадинов (последователей Шуньявады, буддистов) — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).

----------


## Legba

> Кто же все-таки написал этого БФ-бота?


Неужели Вольфшэдоу?!  :Confused:

----------

Кузьмич (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> какой брошюры? Пособие как писать инет-ботов?


Да просто аргументацию. Убрать повторения и т. д. Ведь, несмотря на эмоции, высказано было много всяких мнений (пусть даже по мнению коллег совершенно неправильных). Но, если бы тема не представляла бы, скажем, для Вас, Ондрий, никакого интереса, Вы бы не здесь высказывались, а, скажем, в недавних темах по взаимозависимому возникновению и т. д.  :Smilie: .

Даже Вантус, хоть и плюется и ругается, а все равно интересные вещи здесь высказывает  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> какой брошюры? Пособие как писать инет-ботов?


Кстати, много чего стоит Ваша идея о рефакторинге Буддой существующих "брахманистических" воззрений. Рискуя навлечь на себя гнев коллег, я бы Вас даже в этом поддержал  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> что если дескать не постигается пустота пустоты и не постигается эта пара как ключевой аспект дхармы - то это адхарма


Ну, если самобытие вещей - это Дхарма - то да, пустота пустоты не ключевой аспект.  :Big Grin: 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 110, вверху.
"Если бы существовала самосущая пустота, то вещи обладали бы самобытием"

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну, если самобытие вещей - это нормально для буддизма - то да, пустота пустоты не ключевой аспект.


Я по простоте душевной, с практической приземленной точки зрения, понимаю "пустоту пустоты" как подчеркивание необходимости отстроиться от концепции "пустоты" и не зацикливаться на ней  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, много чего стоит Ваша идея о рефакторинге Буддой существующих "брахманистических" воззрений. Рискуя навлечь на себя гнев коллег, я бы Вас даже в этом поддержал


это не я такой умный. Были поумнее люди.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, если самобытие вещей - это Дхарма - то да, пустота пустоты не ключевой аспект.


Где же тут штепсель и розетка?

----------

Карма Палджор (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> это не я такой умный. Были поумнее люди.


Вы, несомненно, умный, не скромничайте. Интересно, чем Вы в жизни занимаетесь? 

Дело не в том, что это не Вы придумали, а в том, что в этом есть определенный смысл и логика. А в рамках данной дискуссии все это звучало довольно свежо  :Smilie: .

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Где же тут штепсель и розетка?


Пустота это отрицание самосущего существования. Отрицается самосущая пустота. Прочитайте по ссылке (или, сокращённо, в моей цитате) - именно это и имеется там в виду. Без вариантов. Отрицание самосущей пустоты и есть *пустота пустоты*. Если нет пустоты пустоты, то вещи обладают самобытием. Что, явным образом, не Дхарма. Вывод? Познание пустоты пустоты - ключевой аспект Дхармы, иначе получается адхарма: 1. самосущая пустота, 2. самосущие вещи. Вы же не собираетесь приписывать Дхарме представление о самобытии вещей?




> цитату найдите, что если дескать не постигается пустота пустоты и не постигается эта пара как ключевой аспект дхармы - то это адхарма.


Цитата выше.

----------


## Германн

> Я по простоте душевной, с практической приземленной точки зрения, понимаю "пустоту пустоты" как подчеркивание необходимости отстроиться от концепции "пустоты" и не зацикливаться на ней .


С неё нужно начать. Чтоб система воззрения заработала на созерцание. Иначе, о чём предупреждал Нагарджуна, можно срезаться на чём-то вроде «Шунья для познающих Брахмана - Брахман», и получить самобытие вещей. То есть, убить созерцание на корню. Нет освоения пустоты, нет абсолютной Бодхичитты - и нет Пробуждения. (Метод Тайной Мантры - особый Метод созерцания пустотности, непосредственно приводящий к состоянию Будды.) Это не формальная догматика, а сущность практики.

----------

Дмитрий С (29.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> С неё нужно начать. Чтоб система воззрения заработала на созерцание. Иначе, о чём предупреждал Нагарджуна, можно срезаться на чём-то вроде «Шунья для познающих Брахмана - Брахман», и получить самобытие вещей. То есть, убить созерцание на корню. Нет освоения пустоты, нет абсолютной Бодхичитты - и нет Пробуждения. Это не формальная догматика, а сущность практики.


В практике, дорогой Германн, нет не только пустоты пустоты, но даже и просто пустоты  :Smilie: . Что такое пустота? Это - у большинства людей просто картинка, которая возникает перед глазами. У некоторых - это не картинка, а некие кинестетические (телесные) ощущения, у меньшинства - некоторые специфические звуки. Или же смесь всего этого в определенных пропорциях. 

Поэтому, думаю, надо начинать не с "пустоты пустоты", и даже не просто с "пустоты", а с понимания (в меру сил и здоровья) разницы между Пустотой и _концепцией_ "Пустоты".

Ну, это - просто малоквалифицированное нефилософское замечание, так что не сильно обращайте на него внимание  :Smilie: .

----------


## Германн

Правильная концепция пустоты естественную пустоту не закроет, потому что концепции тоже пусты: если их осознавать в этом качестве, мысли не являются проблемой. При этом, правильная концепция позволяет направить внимание, осознание на пустоту - а неправильная концепция направляет внимание на мысль, а не на пустоту. В результате, человек не созерцает пустоту, а увлекается потоком мыслей. Если вообще не уделять внимания анализу концепций, человек, точно так же, будет увлекаться потоком мыслей - что есть обычное сансарическое состояние.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы, несомненно, умный, не скромничайте. Интересно, чем Вы в жизни занимаетесь? 
> 
> Дело не в том, что это не Вы придумали, а в том, что в этом есть определенный смысл и логика. А в рамках данной дискуссии все это звучало довольно свежо .


Но эдак может получится, что Шанкара рефакторингнул уже буддадхарму и... и неловко как-то даже!  :Wink:

----------

Германн (29.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Правильная концепция пустоты естественную пустоту не закроет, потому что концепции тоже пусты: если их осознавать в этом качестве, мысли не являются проблемой. При этом, правильная концепция позволяет направить внимание, осознание на пустоту - а неправильная концепция направляет внимание на мысль, а не на пустоту. В результате, человек не созерцает пустоту, а увлекается потоком мыслей. Если вообще не уделять внимания анализу концепций, человек, точно так же, будет увлекаться потоком мыслей - это обычное сансарическое состояние.


Да, конечно. Но в практике всегда нужно помнить, что все эти прекрасные философские цветы (типа "пустоты" или "пустоты пустоты") должны быть подтверждены непосредственным переживанием. Иногда логика мешает такому переживанию, поэтому нужно выходить за пределы логики и концептуального мышления.

А в целом, я с Вами согласен. Правильные концепции не вредят (если к ним не привязываться  :Wink: )

----------

Германн (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но эдак может получится, что Шанкара рефакторингнул уже буддадхарму и... и неловко как-то даже!


Так и было в общем-то. Его свои же "индуисты" (простите за такой тупой термин) поэтому и обвиняли в криптобуддизме.

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013), Карма Палджор (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Но эдак может получится, что Шанкара рефакторингнул уже буддадхарму и... и неловко как-то даже!


Конечно, Шанкара, несмотря на его выпады против буддизма, был под влиянием и под впечатлением буддизма. Так часто бывает. Ненависть и любовь соседствуют  :Smilie: .

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так и было в общем-то. Его свои же "индуисты" (простите за такой тупой термин) по этому и обвиняли в криптобуддизме.


Это мы помним. Но чтож это тогда получается - адвайта-веданта всем хороша, но проприетарна, а буддадхарма - это чудесный опенсорс и за то его и любим?

----------

Германн (29.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это мы помним. Но чтож это тогда получается - адвайта-веданта всем хороша, но проприетарна, а буддадхарма - это чудесный опенсорс и за то его и любим?


Кстати, я никогда не высказываюсь против адвайты. Почему-то в буддистском мире (исторически, наверно, сложилось не без оснований) принято адвайту поносить всячески. 

И Упанишады принято ругать. А я вижу в них больше буддизма, чем в некоторых буддистских направлениях...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, я никогда не высказываюсь против адвайты. Почему-то в буддистском мире (исторически, наверно, сложилось не без оснований) принято адвайту поносить всячески. 
> 
> И Упанишады принято ругать. А я вижу в них больше буддизма, чем в некоторых буддистских направлениях...


Ну если аналогию про проприетарщину и опенсорс продолжать далее - то очень даже понятно, почему друг-друга всячески пропесочивают  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий С (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это мы помним. Но чтож это тогда получается - адвайта-веданта всем хороша, но проприетарна, а буддадхарма - это чудесный опенсорс и за то его и любим?


Вопрос кармических склонностей. Я не готов давать оценку дхарме от Шанкары с т.з. результативности "его" методов для достижения мокши (кавычки тут не случайны).

Другое дело, что можно задуматься над явной корреляцией общих идей и целеполаганий, вплоть до методов. Корреляция есть и весьма. При этом особняком стоит шравакаяна, где гораздо меньше противоречий, которые частично в махаяне и, тем более, в тантре иногда решаются необходимым "выходом" за чистый буддийский дискурс для более полноценного понимания всей подоплеки самой проблематики "мокши". Кроме того, фундаментальные идеи/методики тантры вообще сложно понять без изучения до-буддийского бэкграунда.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Дмитрий С (29.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну если аналогию про проприетарщину и опенсорс продолжать далее - то очень даже понятно, почему друг-друга всячески пропесочивают


Основная проблема в том, что люди очень склонны привязываться к словам. Если некто произносит слово "анатта" вместо "сияющий вечный и неделимый атман", то он думает, что он уже буддист  :Smilie: . А взаимосвязи между словами и смыслами гораздо сложнее, они совершенно нетривиальны... 

Поэтому я, например, не будучи сторонником "тонкого сознания", "ясного света" и т. д., никогда бы не стал бросать камни в их приверженцев. А может, они мою родную анатту понимают лучше, чем я? А понимание проявляется в действии. Я часто вижу людей с весьма странными теоретическими воззрениями, которые в жизни ведут себя на порядок "лучше", чем "чистые безукоризненные буддисты", клеймящие иноверцев всяческими способами вне и внутри буддизма...

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013), Кунсанг (29.01.2013), Сергей Ч (29.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхеравадины, заберите Германа к себе.


Нет, спасибо. Ибо прежде чем попасть к вам, Герман уже побывал у нас. )) По его подписи можно проследить сферы его интересов: 

1. Будда достоверно знает, чему учит (имеет прямой опыт конечной нирваны) - это уже было. 
2. Монизм не Дхарма (пустота пуста) - это сейчас происходит в данной теме. 
3 Нигилизм и этернализм - две крайности. - а это судя по всему, предстоит! )))

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, я никогда не высказываюсь против адвайты. Почему-то в буддистском мире (исторически, наверно, сложилось не без оснований) принято адвайту поносить всячески. 
> И Упанишады принято ругать. А я вижу в них больше буддизма, чем в некоторых буддистских направлениях...


Проблема в том, что мануалы с "примерами" диспута - это примеры диспута с виртуальными оппонентами. Стенограм исторических баталий между буддистами и не-буддистами, увы, не существует. Это ни в коем случае не принижает мануалы "диспутов". Например, Виграхавьявартани - потрясающий образец о том, как не правильно мыслить о мадхъямаке. Или работы Чандракирти. Или работы Цонкапы и т.д. В качестве оппонента в данных работах никогда не выступал не-буддист. Там, скорее, полемика велась с не-махаянистами или с теми, кто утверждает самосущее. В этом был основной смысл таких текстов и наставлений, а не битва с шанкаристами, монистами, адвентистами и ктулхувадинами.

Даже Нагарджуна в некоторых своих гимнах называл Будду самосущим и т.д. Это, однако, не означает, что он утверждал самосущее. Возможно, равно и обратное - утверждающие атман и брахман могли иметь _совсем другие представления_ о нем, совсем не те сферические атманы в вакууме с которыми "боролись" тибетцы, не видя как правило ни одно индуса за всю свою жизнь. А вот что они (атманавадины) имели ввиду - интересно и можно немного поисследовать. После чего (лично для меня) некоторые темные места тантрического паззла стали волшебно собираться. _Но я не рекомендую этого никому делать и, тем более, не повторяйте это дома (С)_  :Smilie: . 



Там, где самое интересное с т.з. совпадений (тантра) обсуждать тут подробно не возможно. Да и нет в этом необходимости на данном ресурсе. То, о чем я писал - даже не гипотезы, а только обрывки мыслей о том, да о сем.. можно сказать околобуддийский трёп на разные темы. Сидя на лавочке да лузгая семечки.

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да и нет в этом необходимости на данном ресурсе. То, о чем я писал - даже не гипотезы, а только обрывки мыслей о том, да о сем.. можно сказать околобуддийский трёп на разные темы. Сидя на лавочке да лузгая семечки.


Да вся философия, по сути, это "семечки на лавочке", что не говорит о том, что не нужно вести философских разговоров  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

- Был бы ты философ, - сказал Чапаев, - я б тебя выше, чем навоз в конюшне чистить, не поставил бы. (С)

----------


## Германн

> Нет, спасибо. Ибо прежде чем попасть к вам, Герман уже побывал у нас. )) По его подписи можно проследить сферы его интересов:


Хлебом не корми, дай шунью почесать  :Smilie:

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Даже Нагарджуна в некоторых своих гимнах называл Будду самосущим и т.д. Это, однако, не означает, что он утверждал самосущее. Возможно, равно и обратное - утверждающие атман и брахман могли иметь _совсем другие представления_ о нем, совсем не те сферические атманы в вакууме с которыми "боролись" тибетцы, не видя как правило ни одно индуса за всю свою жизнь. А вот что они имели ввиду - интересно и можно немного поисследовать. После чего (лично для меня) некоторые темные места тантрического паззла стали волшебно собираться. _Но я не рекомендую этого никому делать и, тем более, не повторяйте это дома_ .


Совершенно верно! Поэтому я и обратил внимание на ту часть дискуссии, где Вы говорили про рефакторинг. 

Меня в свое время очень удивило уважение одного из знаменитых индийских учителей Шри Рамана Махарши к Будде, хотя терминология конфликтует по всем параметрам. Но дело не в терминологии, а во взаимоотношениях между терминами, а более того, в том, что конкретно за этими терминами и их взаимоотношениями стоит (в теле и уме)...

----------


## Вантус

Хотелось бы заметить Германну, что приписывать бред Дже Цонкапе - это дело дурное. Хотя, наверное, Германн и не знает, чем воззрение Цонкапы отлично от воззрения Горампы, ибо не читал ни того, ни другого. Так вот, я уже как-то показывал Германну, что никакой рангтонг не отрицает наличие реальных вещей. С цитатами из самого рантонговского учебника. Отрицается лишь существование их тем способом, каким они являются - т.н. истинное существование. Или, что то же самое, отрицаются присущие вещам от природы признаки. Какая-нибудь невыразимая, не являющаяся основа всех явлений этими рассуждениями не отрицается, так как если она не является шести органам чувств, то нет смысла и в выяснении, существует она как является, или не как является.

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Возможно, равно и обратное - утверждающие атман и брахман могли иметь _совсем другие представления_ о нем, совсем не те сферические атманы в вакууме с которыми "боролись" тибетцы, не видя как правило ни одно индуса за всю свою жизнь. А вот что они имели ввиду - интересно и можно немного поисследовать.


Одно и то же - Бога. Самостоятельно существующую со своей строны Реальность, всеобщую Сущность (одну на всех, без другой):

"Тантрическому знанию о спасающей истине (таттва-видье) невозможно дать определения лучше, чем это сделал сам Господь Шива в "Куларнава-тантре" (1:110): "Одни желают недвойственности (адвайты), другие - двойственности (двайты). И те, и другие не знают моей истинной сути (таттвы), превосхощяей собой и двойственность, и недвойственность", - казалось бы, чем не Самантабхадра, не Кунжед Гьялпо? Но страницей раньше, увы - 
"Слово трика указывает на триединство Шивы, Шакти и джив (индивидуальных душ) как три вечно существующих грани единой Реальности". 
_(Шрипада Садашивачарья. Кали: Великая Богиня-Мать. // Тантрический путь, выпуск 3. 1995-1996. Татра-сангха, М.: 1996. Стр. 62-63.)_

Какие бы слова ни применялись к Парама Шиве (Парашиве) - всё равно, в итоге, получается монизм. Единая Реальность, Всеобщая Сущность - кроме которой, ничего другого нет. Всё тот же Брахман-без-другого.

В буддизме же, получается множество Дхармакая-Будд. И не бывает так, что вместо Нирманакаи Будда эманирует из себя обычных, омрачённых людей: Дхармакая-Самбхогакая-омрачённые. Когда у хинду, даже формально проговаривающих что-то похожее на Дхарму: "триединство Шивы, Шакти и джив (индивидуальных душ)".

Монизм проблематичен тем, что омрачение пусть даже одного-единственного человека пятнает Абсолют. Больше некого: мимо единой, всеобщей Реальности не промахнёшься.

----------


## Ондрий

> Хотелось бы заметить Германну, что приписывать бред Дже Цонкапе - это дело дурное. Хотя, наверное, Германн и не знает, чем воззрение Цонкапы отлично от воззрения Горампы, ибо не читал ни того, ни другого. Так вот, я уже как-то показывал Германну, что никакой рангтонг не отрицает наличие реальных вещей. С цитатами из самого рантонговского учебника. Отрицается лишь существование их тем способом, каким они являются - т.н. истинное существование. Или, что то же самое, отрицаются присущие вещам от природы признаки. Какая-нибудь невыразимая, не являющаяся основа всех явлений этими рассуждениями не отрицается, так как если она не является шести органам чувств, то нет смысла и в выяснении, существует она как является, или не как является.


Более того, в тантре она именно прямо и утверждается. А в махаяне легонько намекается.

----------


## Ондрий

Германн, а можно вас попросить ребутнуть программу? Я все рано не читаю ее логов. Не тратьте электричество, пожалуйста!

----------


## Alex

Ой! Садашивачарья ака Сергей Лобанов промелькнул в цитате  :Smilie: 
Sapienti sat.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Хотелось бы заметить Германну, что приписывать бред Дже Цонкапе - это дело дурное. Хотя, наверное, Германн и не знает, чем воззрение Цонкапы отлично от воззрения Горампы, ибо не читал ни того, ни другого. Так вот, я уже как-то показывал Германну, что никакой рангтонг не отрицает наличие реальных вещей. С цитатами из самого рантонговского учебника. Отрицается лишь существование их тем способом, каким они являются - т.н. истинное существование. Или, что то же самое, отрицаются присущие вещам от природы признаки. Какая-нибудь невыразимая, не являющаяся основа всех явлений этими рассуждениями не отрицается, так как если она не является шести органам чувств, то нет смысла и в выяснении, существует она как является, или не как является.


Я не приписывал, и не приписываю Мадхьямака-прасангике отрицание вещей. Вещи пусты, но они проявляются. Факт проявления вещей никоим образом не означает реализма, который Чже Цонкапа специально, развёрнуто опровергал. Это касается и Вашей материалистической трактовки:

"Таким образом, (вы), несомненно, впадёте в две крайности. Ведь в толковании "Четверосотницы" ясно сказано: "По мнению реалистов, вещи существуют постольку, поскольку обладают собственной сущностью, а *если бы вещи были лишены собственной сущности, то совершенно не существовали бы*, подобно рогам осла. Поэтому (реалисты) не выходят из двух (крайностей), вследствие чего им трудно согласовать свои тезисы". Ламрим, 5 т. - стр. 45-46.

Было здесь: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545768

----------


## Ондрий

К чему был этот пассаж? Вантус утверждал собственную сущность у дхарм? Черным по белому было написано *обратное*. 
Вы, Германн, не в состоянии прочитать даже пары абзацев тут на форуме, а пытаетесь трактовать Цонкапу?
Каких реалистов вы тут приплели, прости господи?


... мне вот интересно - кого первого Германн доведет до истерики?

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ой! Садашивачарья ака Сергей Лобанов промелькнул в цитате 
> Sapienti sat.


Только не нужно говорить, что он был не ТруЪ. Пусть это дело давнее, и пыль пришлось стряхнуть: это живой пример тантризма без "пустоты пустоты". Проскальзывает очень даже дзогченовская формулировка, которую можно в тантре найти - но, контекстуально, всё равно получается монизм. Даже если индуисты примут буддийские тексты, без правки, целиком, как канонические - интерпретация в контексте будет монистическая. Потому что таково ядро системы, или "допуск", как Вы его называете: таков ведущий принцип, системообразующий. Это в небуддийском танризме монизм.

----------


## Ондрий

пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты .....
Вложение 12365

----------

Германн (31.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> ... мне вот интересно - кого первого Германн доведет до истерики?


А я его не читаю. Я только в цитатах других юзеров вижу перлы.

----------


## Ондрий

> А я его не читаю. Я только в цитатах других юзеров вижу перлы.


Хитрец. А прикинь каково остальным?

----------


## Вантус

> Хитрец. А прикинь каково остальным?


Остальные должны следовать моему примеру.

----------

Ондрий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> К чему был этот пассаж? Вантус утверждал собственную сущность у дхарм? Черным по белому было написано *обратное*. 
> Вы, Германн, не в состоянии прочитать даже пары абзацев тут на форуме, а пытаетесь трактовать Цонкапу?
> Каких реалистов вы тут приплели, прости господи?


Цонкапа, в той цитате, которая здесь выше - недвусмысленно отрицает реальность, стоящую за вещами, материю - которую в другом месте доказывал Вантус, как не отрицаемую в прасангике. Вантус философский реалист: по крайней мере, продвигал в дискуссии материализм. Это продолжение моих возражений в той теме.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да????? Не знала. Кто указывает на это? 
> Таранатха всегда интересные вещи писал.


Вот Таранатха и утверждал это, Нико. И не только Таранатха.
Если некое воззрение частенько используется в одной трактовке в одной из наиболее распространенных школ, это еще не означает что это воззрение верное (это про прасангику).
Вдобавок уже не раз говорил, что Нагарджуна, к которому пытается аппелировать в силу непонимания Германн, также составлял тексты и по жентонгу. Факт в общем-то известный. И там стилистика была уже другой. Не содержащей множества разных опровержений и развенчанных представлений.

----------

Aion (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Остальные должны следовать моему примеру.


Не стыдно вам, ребята? Буддизм - это ведь не тока умные слова, но и человеческое (как минимум) отношение к людям  :Frown: .

Если кому-то не интересно, то кто здесь кого держит?  :Smilie: .

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Кунсанг (30.01.2013), Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Остальные должны следовать моему примеру.


По здравому рассуждению - это оптимальный выход, причём как для опустошённых и острых на язык тантроведов, так и для упёртого Германна.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

Это шутки все. Не надо быть таким серьезным)
Вложение 12366

----------

Aion (30.01.2013), Alex (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не только так, как Чже Цонкапа. Но и другие толкователи 4-х школ _пустоту пустоты_ не отрицали, споры касались пустоты природы Будды. 
> Джонанг стоит особняком


Джонанг особняком не стоит. Перестаньте гнать откровенную пургу. К Долпопе довольно хорошо относился Рангджунг Дордже, который тоже придерживался жентонга. К слову сказать его трактат о различении мудрости и сознания очень схож с подобным трактатом Долпопы.

Но пытаясь откровенно полить грязью одну из школ и достаточно больше количество различных учителей буддизма,* вы по-моему нарушаете правила на этом форуме*.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Цинкапа, в той цитате, которая здесь выше - недвусмысленно отрицает реальность, стоящую за вещами, материю - которую в другом месте доказывал Вантус, как не отрицаемую в прасангике. Вантус философский реалист: по крайней мере, продвигал в дискуссии материализм. Это продолжение моих возражений в той теме.


Вы как обычно долго целились, но стреляли не туда. Попробуйте еще раз сопоставить эти 2 абзаца.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Хорошо, что дзен наплевательски относится к философии. А то бы мы, наверно, тоже горло друг другу перегрызли  :Smilie: .

----------

Кунсанг (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Это не верное утверждение все-таки. Не думаю что хорошо сводить дзен к расхожей идее о "дзен это когда все пофиг"

----------

Alex (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Кузьмич (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Джонанг особняком не стоит. Перестаньте гнать откровенную пургу. К Долпопе довольно хорошо относился Рангджунг Дордже, который тоже придерживался жентонга. К слову сказать его трактат о различении мудрости и сознания очень схож с подобным трактатом Долпопы.
> 
> Но пытаясь откровенно полить грязью одну из школ и достаточно больше количество различных учителей буддизма,* вы по-моему нарушаете правила на этом форуме*.


"Жентонг" может означать пустоту от неправильных концепций, например. Это многозначное слово - и нет оснований всех, его использовавших, записывать в школу Джонанг, или в последователи Долпопы. Окончатльных суждений про Долпопу и Джонанг я здесь не делал, но допускаю, что Долпопа мог ошибаться - а школа может оказаться еретической. Различайте допущения и утверждения.

Далее. Еретический статус - это доктринальное суждение, которое может быть обосновано. Не то же самое, что еретик дурак, еретик плохой человек: это не "грязь". Ересь не является оскорблением, но является суждением об отклонении от буддийской доктрины. *Если* философия школы Джонанг, как утверждал Alex, действительно свидетельствует в пользу общей сущности Ваджраяны и шактизма - извините, но в этом случае она окажется еретической. Если такая констатация, со всеми оговорками, является нарушением правил форума, пора переименовать его в Шиваитско-Шактистский. Сущность-то одна.

Для Вас является "грязью" отграничение Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой достоверного жентонга от недостоверного?
Ведь под последним понимается, как правило, жентонг Долпопы.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это не верное утверждение все-таки. Не думаю что хорошо сводить дзен к расхожей идее о "дзен это когда все пофиг"


Не, не все по фиг! Тока метафизика  :Smilie: .

Я когда-то лет 30 назад своему научному руководителю дал почитать че-то по дзен. Он мне сказал: "Дима, это же - чудесно! Все остальные учения говорят о "Главмясе", а дзен говорит просто о мясе!" На самом деле весь буддизм - о мясе. Но мясо можно есть, а о Главмясе можно разговаривать  :Smilie: .

----------


## Германн

> Вы как обычно долго целились, но стреляли не туда. Попробуйте еще раз сопоставить эти 2 абзаца.


Ой вэй.




> Какая-нибудь невыразимая, не являющаяся основа всех явлений этими рассуждениями не отрицается, так как если она не является шести органам чувств, то нет смысла и в выяснении, существует она как является, или не как является.


Вантус выступал в пользу того, что материя не отрицается в Мадхьямака-прасангике. Был как-то спор о материализме (который разновидность философского реализма).




> К чему был этот пассаж? Вантус утверждал собственную сущность у дхарм? Черным по белому было написано *обратное*. 
> Вы, Германн, не в состоянии прочитать даже пары абзацев тут на форуме, а пытаетесь трактовать Цонкапу?
> Каких реалистов вы тут приплели, прости господи?


Да, утверждал - в той дискуссии. Он выступал там с позиции материализма. Что прасангика, дескать, не отрицает материю за явлениями, то есть за дхармами - конкретные слова уже не помню. Что, это актуально? Нужно сбросить ссылку? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21056

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 12371

----------


## Германн

> Вложение 12371


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post529473




> Внешнее не постулируется как нечто существующее со своей стороны. Это Ваше изобретение.





> Почему ж нет? Оно вполне существует себе, как татхата или дхармадхату. Оно просто не существует как дхарма.


Как видите, Вантус утверждает существование внешних объектов со своей стороны. Утверждает существование внешнего, которое при этом не существует как дхарма. Он пишет о субстанции, которая стоит за дхармами - о материи - которую приравнивал к татхате, к дхармадхату.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post510744



> Более того, вы бы потрудились поискать аналог "материи" и "объективной реальности" материалистов в системах буддийской философии, а не просто искать слова по созвучию, как вы любите. У вас всплывут такие понятия как "дхармадхату", "паратантра" и тому подобное.

----------


## Германн

Уважаемый Ондрий, хочу теперь задать Вам вопрос по теме. Вы согласны с уважаемым Вантусом в том, что внешние объекты существуют со своей стороны, реально? Что материи соответствует дхармадхату, татхата, паратантра? Что прасангика не отрицает материю, не существующую как дхарма, но стоящую за дхармами (за видами опыта) - не отрицает материю, существующую со своей стороны, объективно, за предметами внешнего мира?

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546098



> Какая-нибудь невыразимая, не являющаяся основа всех явлений этими рассуждениями не отрицается, так как если она не является шести органам чувств, то нет смысла и в выяснении, существует она как является, или не как является.





> Более того, в тантре она именно прямо и утверждается. А в махаяне легонько намекается.


Разверните, пожалуйста, свою мысль поподробней. 

Той старой дискуссии с Вантусом о реальности внешнего в этой теме соответствует: 

http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 110-113.
"И в толковании "Четверосотницы" (382) сказано, что самосущая пустота отрицается:* "Если бы существовала самосущая пустота, то вещи обладали бы самобытием"* ... Так, [попрошайке], который после творих слов: "Ничего не имею", говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!" [Этот] пример не подошёл бы, если было бы иначе. Ведь когда некий нищий говорит кому-нибудь: "Подайте милостыню", - а тот отвечает: "У меня ничего нет", - то мысль просящего: "Он лишён имущества", - не является ошибочной. Но, если он понимает отсутствие имущества как имущество, то не может быть убеждён в отсутствии имущества. Так и здесь. Когда на вопрос: "Обладают вещи самобытием или нет?" дан ответ: "Они лишены самобытия", - то, если спросивший подумает "Самобытие отсутствует", - как же его мысль может быть ошибочной, раз отвечающий и хотел её вызвать? Но, если отсутствие у вещей самобытия понимается как самосущее, - это ошибка."

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546051




> Какая-нибудь невыразимая, не являющаяся основа всех явлений этими рассуждениями не отрицается, так как если она не является шести органам чувств, то нет смысла и в выяснении, существует она как является, или не как является.





> Более того, в тантре она именно прямо и утверждается. А в махаяне легонько намекается.


Если бы такая основа всех явлений существовала за дхармами, не будучи дхармой сама - она заняла бы место пустоты (поскольку Вантус говорит о том, что не проявляется как дхарма: пустота не отдельная дхарма). Получилась бы точно такая же ситуация, как с Парашивой.

----------


## Tong Po

> "Жентонг" может означать пустоту от неправильных концепций, например. Это многозначное слово - и нет оснований всех, его использовавших, записывать в школу Джонанг, или в последователи Долпопы. Окончатльных суждений про Долпопу и Джонанг я здесь не делал, но допускаю, что Долпопа мог ошибаться - а школа может оказаться еретической. Различайте допущения и утверждения.
> 
> Далее. Еретический статус - это доктринальное суждение, которое может быть обосновано. Не то же самое, что еретик дурак, еретик плохой человек: это не "грязь". Ересь не является оскорблением, но является суждением об отклонении от буддийской доктрины. *Если* философия школы Джонанг, как утверждал Alex, действительно свидетельствует в пользу общей сущности Ваджраяны и шактизма - извините, но в этом случае она окажется еретической. Если такая констатация, со всеми оговорками, является нарушением правил форума, пора переименовать его в Шиваитско-Шактистский. Сущность-то одна.
> 
> Для Вас является "грязью" отграничение Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой достоверного жентонга от недостоверного?
> Ведь под последним понимается, как правило, жентонг Долпопы.


А Кагью, видимо, по-Вашему, тоже "еретическая", да? Я, так понимаю, что только лишь Гелуш - Дхарма. Да и то, не всякая Гелуг, а только такая какой её видит Германн.

----------


## Tong Po

Герамнн Вы хоть в курсе что такое паратантра-то? Чего об этом, окромя Вики прочитать удалось? Полностью, а не путём поиска по ключевым словам. Слово Будды Шакьямуни по этой теме читали, а?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Жентонг" может означать пустоту от неправильных концепций, например.


Например? Извините, но вы в очередной раз пишете абсурд. И опять без доводов и утверждений. То есть без обоснования на основе источников. Пустая речь




> Это многозначное слово - и нет оснований всех, его использовавших, записывать в школу Джонанг, или в последователи Долпопы. Окончатльных суждений про Долпопу и Джонанг я здесь не делал, но допускаю, что Долпопа мог ошибаться - а школа может оказаться еретической. Различайте допущения и утверждения.


Вообще-то для жентонга есть вполне определенные термины на санскрите. И они никак не связаны с "пустотой от ложных концепций".
Что же касается суждений, то делали и не раз. Причем без использования источников и утверждений. Точнее использовались голословные утверждения. К тому же вы очень невнимательно прочли то, что вам написал. Потрудитесь перечитать внимательно. Хотя бы просто перечитать. Я приписал Рангджунга Дордже к Джонанг? Нет. Но написал что его трактаты и трактаты Долпопы во многом совпадают. Вы написали что? Фактически по сути то, что Рангджунга Дордже я приписал к Джонанг. Разницу чувствуете? А разница есть и основательная. Не стоит додумывать за меня то, что не писал.




> Далее. Еретический статус - это доктринальное суждение, которое может быть обосновано. Не то же самое, что еретик дурак, еретик плохой человек: это не "грязь". Ересь не является оскорблением, но является суждением об отклонении от буддийской доктрины.


Проблема в том, что в собственно доктринах вы не разбираетесь. Поэтому ваши слова о том, что "ересь" или "не ересь"... мягко говоря нелепы.




> Для Вас является "грязью" отграничение Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой достоверного жентонга от недостоверного?
> Ведь под последним понимается, как правило, жентонг Долпопы.


Как правило? Это с вашей позиции, поскольку вам "так кажется". Извините, но когда человек не приводит никаких аргументов (то есть ему кажицца), как это делаете вы (аргументации - ноль, ссылок на тексты - ноль), его речь мягко говоря не имеет цены... ценность отсутствует.
Итак что получаем? Короткий список  :Smilie: 
1. Вы уже к "еретикам" приписали как минимум одну школу (хотя похоже еще и Карма Кагью досталось... а там глядишь и Ньингма перепадет, поскольку одна из вариаций жентонг присутствует и там. И тоже близка к трактовке Долпопы, как это ни смешно), нескольких учителей других школ, считая что они что-то недопоняли. Это звучит оригинально, но скорее показывает ваше незнание в виду отсутствия аргументации
2. Жентонг вам неизвестен, поскольку вы не указываете ни основные тексты (они вам неизвестны, хотя все списки давно уже в сети есть), ни основные утверждения того или иного учителя прошлого (пока не видел ни одного утверждения, взятого из трактатов Долпопы, Таранатхи и пр.)
3. Труды Нагарджуны вам мало известны, поскольку тогда призадумались бы прежде чем что-то писать.
4. История передачи тех или иных наставлений также известны мало, хотя о жентонге написано достаточно много, включая и описание линий передачи тех или иных текстов, включая комментарии и пр.
Дальше список составлять можно долго, но в целом можно сказать одно - в данном вопросе вы не разбираетесь.

PS то all: иногда приятно изредка поглядывать в сообщения человека в списке игнора. Захотел - посмотрел, не захотел - не посмотрел  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (30.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013), Нико (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Герамнн Вы хоть в курсе что такое паратантра-то? Чего об этом, окромя Вики прочитать удалось? Полностью, а не путём поиска по ключевым словам. Слово Будды Шакьямуни по этой теме читали, а?


Деется что ни одного из текстов, относящихся к жентонгу и пр. Германн не читал. И даже перечисления этих текстов ему мало известны.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> PS то all: иногда приятно изредка поглядывать в сообщения человека в списке игнора. Захотел - посмотрел, не захотел - не посмотрел


А зачем Вы игнор включили? ))))

----------

Германн (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А зачем Вы игнор включили? ))))


113 страниц читать? Извините. Вдобавок Германн не говорит особо ничего, что соответствовало бы реальности. А лозунги в своё время уже наслушался

----------


## Нико

> 113 страниц читать? Извините. Вдобавок Германн не говорит особо ничего, что соответствовало бы реальности. А лозунги в своё время уже наслушался


Да, с лозунгами тема есть. ) 

Кстати, прекрасная книга The Debate on the Two Truths, о противопоставлении воззрений ламы Цонкапы и Горампы.

----------

Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, прекрасная книга The Debate on the Two Truths, о противопоставлении воззрений ламы Цонкапы и Долпопы.


Нико. Ну не читаю я переводы и поздние комментарии. Ну что могу поделать  :Smilie: 
Хватает и текстов Таранатхи, в которых различия между прасангикой (и сватантрикой) и жентонгом (а назовем как его парабхава-шуньята-мадхьямакой  :Smilie:  ) показываются

----------

Дмитрий С (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Ну не читаю я переводы и поздние комментарии. Ну что могу поделать 
> Хватает и текстов Таранатхи, в которых различия между прасангикой (и сватантрикой) и жентонгом (а назовем как его парабхава-шуньята-мадхьямакой  ) показываются


Не все такие умные, как Вы, Олег. )

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не все такие умные, как Вы, Олег. )


Это отмазка. Причем слабая.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Это отмазка. Причем слабая.


Конечно. Просто книгу хорошую на англ. яз. издали. Это для тех, кто не очень владеет тибетским. Бывает же такое! ) Кажется, её можно в сети найти.

----------

Ондрий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Конечно. Просто книгу хорошую на англ. яз. издали. Это для тех, кто не очень владеет тибетским. Бывает же такое! ) Кажется, её можно в сети найти.


Увольте, Нико. Сил нет читать  :Smilie:  и времени  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Увольте, Нико. Сил нет читать  и времени


Я не предлагала ВАМ это почитать.

----------


## Германн

Карма Палджор, мне не жалко. Если Вы хотите обладать воззрением, позволяющим поставить в один ряд буддизм и шактизм - в добрый путь. 
Кроме чтения Нагарджуны (на тибетском, на санскрите, на языке дакинь), нужно его ещё понимать. Меня устраивает понимание Чже Цонкапы.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не предлагала ВАМ это почитать.


а вдрух  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Ну не читаю я переводы и поздние комментарии.


Поэтому и будете производить собственные интерпретации, а не традиционные (вопреки как религиозному подходу, так и научной буддологии по О.О. Розенбергу). Одного знания тибетского недостаточно для понимания. Первоисточники, удалённые от нас по времени, и отличающиеся по исторически-культурному контексту, оставляют слишком большой простор для произвольных трактовок. Я не владею тибетским, и спорить с Вами о тибетских словах, да о логически возможных их трактовках спустя 500 или 1000 лет после написания текста, не буду.

Меня интересует правильная практика, согласно правильным воззрениям, с т.зр. живой традиции - и в этом плане есть авторитеты, кроме Вас.

Ориентиром для меня является позиция Е.С. Далай-Ламы, в том числе по вопросу жентонг. Если есть, согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе, недостоверный жентонг (ассоциирующийся с Долпопой, что ни для кого не секрет) - лично мне школа Джонанг неинтересна. Больше пищи для ума даёт чтение великих иноверев - таких, как Шанкара, Абвинавагупта, Рамана Махарши. В том же, что касается трактовок, предпочитаю проверенные источники и традиционные тибетские комментарии.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Больше пищи для ума даёт чтение великих иноверев - таких, как Шанкара, Абвинавагупта, Рамана Махарши.


А что они Вам дают, эти великие иноверы?

----------


## Германн

> А что они Вам дают, эти великие иноверы?


Этих авторов я изучал (Долпопу, действительно, лишь пролистал: ничего утверждать не могу). Великие иноверцы, не пытающиеся представить себя труЪ буддистами, дают возможность посмотреть на Будда-Дхарму со стороны. Увидеть то специфическое, то особенное, чего нигде больше нет. 
Вот "пустоты пустоты" у них нет, и весь пафос борьбы с "нигилизмом" (Пандит) касается именно этого. Буддийская онтология это онтология бессамостных процессов, онтология "пустоты пустоты". Индуистская онтология, что бы Капитан Очевидность ни говорил о множестве конкретных школ, обладает единым принципом. Это монистический (реже пантеистический) Бог. Атеистических даршан 1500 лет уже не существует (древняя санкхья одно, современная - абсорбированная ведантой - другое). Бхеда-абхеда представляет больше религиоведческий, чем философский интерес. Имхо, вершина мысли - Шанкара и Абхинавагупта.
Благодаря великим иноверцам видно, что монизм - вне зависимости от того, как оформлять словесно и "церковно" эту онтологию - приводит к явному абсурду. *Абсолют оказывается несовершенным*. Или омрачение необъяснимо (Шанкара), что противоречит монизму - или Парашива сам омрачает себя (Абхинавагупта), что лишает смысла целенаправленную практику, если и дальше продолжать анализ. После Шанкары, через Абхинавагупту, можно перейти к буддизму. В этом ценность.
Если же наворотить в самом буддизме теистический монизм, все противоречия - с которыми лучшие умы иноверцев не справились - перейдут в буддизм. Или, как в бхеда-абхеде или западном теологическом нонкогнитивизме, придётся сказать что-то вроде "тайна сия велика есть" (ибо воистину). Что уже не философский подход, вопрос веры. Я уважаю веру в Бога: на Западе с ней связаны этические ценности и культивация любви. Ради этого, понятно, что есть смысл иногда и логику отбросить. Важно ведь быть хорошим человеком: иноверцы хорошие люди, и это прекрасно. Но, на мой взгляд, существенно, что монизм в религиозной истории никогда долго не держится: начинается бхеда-абхеда, двайта. Или торжествует монотеизм, креационизм: чётко отделяющий совершенного Бога от несовершенного мира. 
Это неспроста. Дело в том, что монизм *с логической неизбежностью* даёт на выходе несовершенный Абсолют. Все неполадки в мире относятся к Богу, как его ни назови (Парашива, Парама Шива, Ниргуна Брахман - или даже Татхата, Дхармадхату, Ади-Будда, Самантабхадра).  
Но буддисту логику отбрасывать зачем, ради веры в теистически интерпретированного Самантабхадру? Зачем идти прямым курсом на 100% неразрешимые противоречия монизма? Если так важен Бог, буддизм вообще не нужен. Есть традиционные теистические религии, Атман-Брахман, Кали-Шива, там всё уже есть. С практической точки зрения, спорить с нашими буддийскими еретиками (теми, кто ставит в один ряд буддизм и шактизм, в достижении Пробуждения) бессмысленно. Сегодня они по инерции считают себя буддистами, а завтра, может быть, подумают - *зачем*? И станут нормальными шактами. 
Будда-Дхарма сама позаботится о своей чистоте. Само-тайная Ваджраяна - особенно.

----------


## Нико

> Будда-Дхарма сама позаботится о своей чистоте. Само-тайная Ваджраяна - особенно.


Да, они прям так и позаботятся.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

То, ради чего я создавал тему, я вроде бы выяснил. Хочется услышать мнения о целесообразности закрытия данной темы.

----------

Alex (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да, они прям так и позаботятся.


Мне кажется, таки да. В конце-концов, здесь были ссылки на Чже Цонкапу - Ламрим не подведёт. Есть возможность освоить воззрение по 5-томному Ламриму, понять тантру исходя из 3-х томного Агрима, получить ванг у Ело Ринпоче, дополнить знания комментарием Цонкапы на 6 йог Наропы  - и вперёд. Так ведь и Пробудиться можно. Источники доступны, Учитель подлинный, Е.С. Далай-Лама рекомендует Ело Ринпоче как Гуру для достижения полного Пробуждения. Чего ещё буддисту надо? (Если надо.)

Моя татхата с краю. Если не вернусь на БФ - прошу считать меня гелугпинцем  :Big Grin:

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Как рассказывал геше Джампа Тинлей, достижение полного Пробуждения для современных практиков это очень тяжело. Речунгпа ученик Миларепы развил шаматху за неделю и не смог стать буддой в этой жизни и стал буддой в бардо. И если бы Речунгпа услышал, что кто-то всерьез думает о Пробуждении в одной этой жизни, то он очень бы смеялся.

----------


## Германн

> Как рассказывал геше Джампа Тинлей, достижение полного Пробуждения для современных практиков это очень тяжело. Речунгпа ученик Миларепы развил шаматху за неделю и не смог стать буддой в этой жизни и стал буддой в бардо. И если бы Речунгпа услышал, что кто-то всерьез думает о Пробуждении в одной этой жизни, то он очень бы смеялся.


Сам даже не надеюсь. 
Написал в контексте значимости Ламрима Чже Цонкапы по сравнению с гораздо более спорными трактатами, с которых ВНЕЗАПНО сдули вековую пыль.
Если взять Ламрим за основу воззрения, может быть и будут некоторые второстепенные неточности, но Самантабхадру с Парашивой никогда не перепутаешь - и внешнюю реальность, как объективно существующую материю, к прасангике не домыслишь.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1)Меня интересует правильная практика, согласно правильным воззрениям, с т.зр. живой традиции - и в этом плане есть авторитеты, кроме Вас.
> 
> 2)Ориентиром для меня является позиция Е.С. Далай-Ламы, в том числе по вопросу жентонг. Если есть, согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе, недостоверный жентонг (ассоциирующийся с Долпопой, что ни для кого не секрет) - лично мне школа Джонанг неинтересна. Больше пищи для ума даёт чтение великих иноверев - таких, как Шанкара, Абвинавагупта, Рамана Махарши. В том же, что касается трактовок, предпочитаю проверенные источники и традиционные тибетские комментарии.


1) Так Джонанг, Кагью, Ньингма, Чань, Тянтай, Сингон, Хуаянь и т.д. - это *живые традиции*, прямо сейчас существующие и достаточно *распространённые в мире*. И это - *буддийские* традиции.

2) С какого перепугу тогда у Вас в графе "традиция" Ньингма написано?! Напишите тогда уж - Гелуг.

----------


## Tong Po

> Сам даже не надеюсь. 
> Написал в контексте значимости Ламрима Чже Цонкапы по сравнению с ... гораздо более спорными трактатами, с которых сдули вековую пыль.


Это какие трактаты более спорные? Сутры?! А Вы точно буддист? Или Вы - цонкапист?! 

З.Ы. Цонкапа, наверное сам бы был озадачен, читая германнновские трактовки своего ламрима.

----------

Вантус (30.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Сам даже не надеюсь. 
> Написал в контексте значимости Ламрима Чже Цонкапы по сравнению с гораздо более спорными трактатами, с которых ВНЕЗАПНО сдули пыль.


Иногда Ламрим Чже Цонкапы считают чем-то вроде вторичного комментария к Слову Будды, но на самом деле это и есть Слово Будды, изложенное в той последовательности практик которые нужно выполнять, в их очередности. Без этого сложно разобраться во всем Слове Будды, что следует делать вначале, в середине, в конце. Без Ламрима это самому невозможно разобраться. Прибежище, карма и т.д.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это какие трактаты более спорные? Сутры?! А Вы точно буддист? Или Вы - цонкапист?! 
> З.Ы. Цонкапа, наверное сам бы был озадачен, читая германнновские трактовки своего ламрима.


У Гарманна типичный подход несведущего человека... если что-то не нравится - ф топку, даже если не изучал. Вон уже прописал про Долпопу, что лишь мельком пробежал, а то несколько страниц в отношении оного высказывался весьма странно. Фанатизм и ограниченность восприятия. Увы и ах. ставить совсем поздний комментарий, ламрим Цонкапы (даже не понимая толком о чем там речь, вдобавок ламрим не единственный и не принимаемый всеми, что естественно) выше тех же сутр, тантр и шастр - верх оригинальности.

for Германн. Я не только по тибетски читаю, но как-то и понимаю о чем речь. Чего и вам желаю (хотя бы понимать, вместо того чтобы флудить и околесицу нести). И вдобавок не припомню, чтобы было принято мнением того или иного  современного  (пусть даже и хорошего) учителя подменять то, что изложено в сутрах и тантрах. Но как вы уже ясно показали - первоисточники вам не ведомы. Смысл разговаривать с человеком, который совсем не в теме, а пытается показать свое мнение? Никакого. Впрочем ни одного довода вы так до сих пор и не привели. Тексты незнамс? А поучить и поискать не судьба?

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Вантус (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> То, ради чего я создавал тему, я вроде бы выяснил. Хочется услышать мнения о целесообразности закрытия данной темы.


Мне кажется, нецелесообразно. Много людей сюда пишет. Значит, тема хорошая, актуальная. Сейчас, вероятно, будет рассматриваться вопрос об отношении к материализму - что тоже внешнее учение.

----------

Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У Гарманна типичный подход несведущего человека... если что-то не нравится - ф топку, даже если не изучал. Вон уже прописал про Долпопу, что лишь мельком пробежал, а то несколько страниц в отношении оного высказывался весьма странно. Фанатизм и ограниченность восприятия.


Зачем мне врать: Долпопу действительно лишь пролистал. Не интересовался. Я ведь практик, а не профессиональный тибетолог. Что касается жентонг, я ориентируюсь на экспертные заключения Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы и Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, касавшихся этой темы. Если жентонг школы Джонанг позволяет (что утверждаю не я, а сторонник этого подхода Alex) поставить шактизм на один уровень с буддизмом в достижении Пробуждения - не нужно быть фанатиком, чтобы отбросить этот взгляд. Достаточно быть буддистом.




> for Германн. Я не только по тибетски читаю, но как-то и понимаю о чем речь. Чего и вам желаю (хотя бы понимать, вместо того чтобы флудить и околесицу нести). И вдобавок не припомню, чтобы было принято мнением того или иного  современного  (пусть даже и хорошего) учителя подменять то, что изложено в сутрах и тантрах. Но как вы уже ясно показали - первоисточники вам не ведомы. Смысл разговаривать с человеком, который совсем не в теме, а пытается показать свое мнение? Никакого. Впрочем ни одного довода вы так до сих пор и не привели. Тексты незнамс? А поучить и поискать не судьба?


Понимаете, о чём речь, говорите? А откуда столько спеси, не задумывались? Если близко к сердцу принимать написанное, стараешься всё-таки видеть в собеседниках хотя бы матерей по прошлой жизни. Вы очень горды своим знанием тибетского. Поздравляю - теперь есть много текстов, которые на форуме читали только Вы: прекрасный повод надуть щёки. Судить о том, в теме я или нет, Вы вправе - но для меня важнее мнение Учителя. Со своей стороны, вдруг я вижу в Вас человека, неспособного к философскому осмыслению прочитанного, неспособного  видеть значение, а не копаться в переводах слов. Ну и что - разве это стало бы аргументом?

Это к тому, что лучше обсуждать концепции - а негативное мнение о собеседниках оставлять при себе. Последнее нам и Будда советует. В текстах, которые Вы читаете и понимаете.

Если перейти к значению, то совершенно не важно, тибетский, еврейский, египетский текст. Если это монизм, как у шактов, то будут абсурдные следствия. Принять эти противоречия, конечно, можно: по религиозным причинам (если веровать в Бога, считать идею Бога принципиальной). Но если не быть теистом изначально, привнесение в буддизм заведомо противоречивых концепций не выглядит привлекательным. Даже если одна из доживших до нашего времени маленьких школ вдруг действительно занимается этим.

Как я уже писал, не утверждаю, что Джонанг прямо-таки еретическая школа. Предполагаю, что в процессе своего развития она пришла к тому, что Е.С. Далай-Лама расценивает как достоверный жентонг.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> З.Ы. Цонкапа, наверное сам бы был озадачен, читая германнновские трактовки своего ламрима.


Я думаю, Чжэ Ринпоче был бы весьма озадачен, наблюдая современных "женатых монахов", толкующих мирянам о "бодхисаттве Иисусе" и толпы желающих стать "заправдашними тантриками", не породивших установку даже низшей личности.
Раз уж разговор стал возвращаться к теме отношения к внешним учениям, напомню. что Будон Ринчендуб в качестве одного из качеств Святой Дхармы утверждал, что она не имеет ничего общего с внешними учениями...
Так что если опираться на коренные тексты и слова Учителей прошлого, а не на современные толкования, зачастую имеющие политический и экономический бэкграунд, думаю, вопрос отношения к внешним учениям будет для каждого отдельного практикующего разрешен довольно четко.

----------


## Германн

Кроме "пустоты пустоты", как специфичной для буддизма - и монистического Бога, характерного для шиваизма и шактизма, обратил внимание ещё на одно отличие. Разное понимание термина "двойственность". В индуизме двойственность это любая множественность. А в буддизме множество Дхармакая-Будд не создаёт какой-либо проблемы. "Двойственное" отношение трактуется как противопоставление себя внешнему миру, например. Когда опыт жёстко делится на "внутренний" и "внешний" мир: в то время, когда это 5 скандх, поток бессамостных дхарм. Вера в объективное существование материи, стоящей за внешими объектами, за рупа-дхармами, со своей стороны (как дхармин, носитель махабхут) - т.н. Мара Скандх. (Про Тхераваду ничего не говорю, на примере Гелуг.)

----------


## Tong Po

> Иногда Ламрим Чже Цонкапы считают чем-то вроде вторичного комментария к Слову Будды, но на самом деле это и есть Слово Будды, изложенное в той последовательности практик которые нужно выполнять, в их очередности. Без этого сложно разобраться во всем Слове Будды, что следует делать вначале, в середине, в конце. Без Ламрима это самому невозможно разобраться. Прибежище, карма и т.д.



Видите ли, даже в Тибетском Буддизме этот ламрим и не первый, и, далеко, не единственный. Чего уж говорить об иных школах Махаяны и Ваджраяны, к тому же в Ваджраяне первичен, всё же, гуру, а не ламрим.

----------


## Tong Po

> Кроме "пустоты пустоты", как специфичной для буддизма - и монистического Бога, характерного для шиваизма и шактизма, обратил внимание ещё на одно отличие. Разное понимание термина "двойственность". В индуизме двойственность это любая множественность. А в буддизме множество Дхармакая-Будд не создаёт какой-либо проблемы. "Двойственное" отношение трактуется как противопоставление себя внешнему миру, например. Когда опыт жёстко делится на "внутренний" и "внешний" мир: в то время, когда это 5 скандх, поток бессамостных дхарм. Вера в объективное существование материи, стоящей за внешими объектами, за рупа-дхармами, со своей стороны (как дхармин, носитель махабхут) - т.н. Мара Скандх. (Про Тхераваду ничего не говорю, на примере Гелуг.)



Сколько раз повторять, что Гелуг - это не весь буддизм и даже далеко-далеко-предалеко не вся Махаяна? Кроме того, а кто именно считает, что материя "стоит за внешними объектами"?

----------


## Tong Po

> Я думаю, Чжэ Ринпоче был бы весьма озадачен, наблюдая современных "женатых монахов", толкующих мирянам о "бодхисаттве Иисусе" и толпы желающих стать "заправдашними тантриками", не породивших установку даже низшей личности.
> Раз уж разговор стал возвращаться к теме отношения к внешним учениям, напомню. что Будон Ринчендуб в качестве одного из качеств Святой Дхармы утверждал, что она не имеет ничего общего с внешними учениями...
> Так что если опираться на коренные тексты и слова Учителей прошлого, а не на современные толкования, зачастую имеющие политический и экономический бэкграунд, думаю, вопрос отношения к внешним учениям будет для каждого отдельного практикующего разрешен довольно четко.


Это само собой.
Однако, в случае с Германном, он как раз и не опирается на сутры - он с ними вообще не знаком, он как раз и опирается на какие-то высказывания современных учитилей (причём сами высказывания и не приводит - см. его "мантру" про ЕСДЛ и "правильный" жентонг).

----------


## Германн

> Раз уж разговор стал возвращаться к теме отношения к внешним учениям, напомню. что Будон Ринчендуб в качестве одного из качеств Святой Дхармы утверждал, что она не имеет ничего общего с внешними учениями...


Если быть традиционным буддистом, что только для еретиков не комильфо, всё очень просто: приняв Прибежище, к мирским богам (таким, как Шива) не обращаешься, небуддийскую йогу, какой бы изощрённой она ни была, не практикуешь. Патрул Ринпоче ясно писал, что она не ведёт к Пробуждению. Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорил, что сочетать буддийскую йогу с индуисткой нельзя, у них разные принципы. Почему бы не доверять этим Ламам, или другим Ламам - почему бы не последовать Ламриму Чже Цонкапы, наконец?
Как будто Ламы специально нас обманывают, "прижимая" труЪ йогу - в то время, когда иноверцы обучают нужной технологии открыто. Конспиративистский какой-то подход, технологический, "охота на мускусного оленя" при крайней подозрительности. Никто ведь не ставил целью обмануть, сбить с курса буддистов, когда писал Ламрим! Если уж выбрал буддизм, доверился Будде - нелепо ведь считать, что можно и без Будды обойтись, что Будда-Дхарма дублирует индуизм.
Я тоже этого не понимаю.

Если же брать споры, то неверно раз за разом персонифицировать предмет. Сводя всё к тому, что был-де некогда великий Лама, и имел такое вот воззрение... Ах, ты против великого Ламы? Фанатик! 

При том, что дело в философии. И можно без персон, без этого вот обострения, обсудить воззрение - взятое как оно есть, безотоносительно к тому, кто говорил, а кто не говорил. Не цепляясь к словам, исследуя значение. Сопоставляя разные варианты логически возможного толкования (с учётом живой традиции: современной, и школьных комментариев). Изучая, как это работает, какая получается система: нет ли в ней противоречий. Фанатизм, как раз, трястись над текстами, не проникая в их значение, из-за того, что некогда был великий Лама, который когда-то, что-то говорил.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это само собой.
> Однако, в случае с Германном, он как раз и не опирается на сутры - он с ними вообще не знаком, он как раз и опирается на какие-то высказывания современных учитилей (причём сами высказывания и не приводит - см. его "мантру" про ЕСДЛ и "правильный" жентонг).


Откуда Вы знаете, с чем я знаком, с чем незнаком? Всеведение Будды, не иначе? 
Цитата из Е.С. Далай-Ламы уже приводилась - из книги "Далай-Лама о Дзогчене".

"Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг. Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что существует две разновидности жентонг, *одна из которых достоверна, а другая нет*."

Вот ведь как "грязью полили". Бида, бида.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если быть традиционным буддистом, что только для еретиков не комильфо, всё очень просто: приняв Прибежище, к мирским богам (таким, как Шива)


"МАХАДЕВА.
 [тиб. Лха чен].
 Сейчас мы переходим к Махадеве. Говорится, что во время одного из предыдущих
 Будд, которого звали Випашьин [тиб. Нампарзиг] (81.15), было предсказано, что если
 Авалокитешвара проявится в форме Будды или Бодхисаттвы, это не принесёт большой
 пользы живым существам. Если же он эманирует из себя горделивых мирских божеств, то
 это принесёт великое благо.
 Поэтому Авалокитешвара и проявился в форме божества Махадевы. По сути своей
 Махадева является Авалокитешварой, внешне же он проявляется как мирское божество –
 Махадева.
 Однажды, пребывая в Самадхи «покорения-обуздания всех мирских и надменных
 существ», изо лба Авалокитешвары возникла эманация Махадевы, из правого плеча
 появился Брахма [тиб. Цангпа], из левого плеча появился Вишну [тиб. Кьябджуг], из глаз
 появились Солнце и Луна, из живота появился Вару на – божество воды [тиб. Чулха]. Из
 его языка появилась богиня Сарасвати [тиб. Янченма]. Так Авалокитешвара проявил из
 себя в виде мирских божеств для того, чтобы обуздать всех надменных существ Сансары.
 Когда пришло время обуздать Махешвару, это деяние выпало Вайрочане, который
 пребывал в то время на Акаништхе. Для того, чтобы подчинить Махешвару, Вайрочана
 эманировал из себя гневное божество – Хумкару. Он мгновенно проявился в этой форме и
 тогда Махешвара бросил в него тысячу трезубцев, Вишну бросил в него тысячу чакр,
 Индра [тиб. Гьяджин] бросил в него тысячу ваджр, Картика бросил в него тысячу
 коротких копий и дротиков, а Брахма кинул в него тысячу палиц.
 Но, как только они бросили всё это оружие в гневное божество Хумкару, он
 обратил его в пустоту. Затем он сбросил всех этих надменных божеств с вершины горы
 Сумеру, и как говорится в Адхисамбодхи Вайрочана Тантре, все надменные божества
 раскаялись в своих деяниях и поднесли раскаяние гневному Хумкаре. Махешвара же с
 супругой не раскаялись в недобродетелях, которые они совершали прежде. Тогда,
 Хумкара вынужден был попирать их своими; ступнями. Под одной из его ног находился
 сам Махешвара. под другой – находилась богиня Умадеви. Умадеви лежала на спине.
 Махешвара на животе. Только тогда они раскаялись в недобродетельных действиях и
 поднесли сердечную сущность своей жизненной силы.
 Гневное божество Хумкара даровал посвящения этим двум божествам так, чтобы в
 будущем Махадева проявился как последний Будда этой Кальпы. Затем на Махадеву была
 возложена клятва и он был назначен Защитником Учения. Говорят, что если
 практикующие Учение, обращаются к Махадеве за помощью, то Махадева дарует им
 богатство для практики. Более того, Махешвара относится к проявлениям
 Авалокитешвары, и если мы обращаемся к Махешваре, то он относится к нам с великой
 любовью и дарует нам всё, что мы пожелаем.
 Также, во времена Гуру Ринпоче, в пещере Асуров Махешвара снова и снова
 являлся ему. Гуру Ринпоче даровал ему посвящение и взял с него клятву не причинять
 вреда живым существам. Именно поэтому существует много практик и ритуальных
 подношений, которые связаны с Махешварой. Это был краткий рассказ о Махадеве.

 Вопрос: Махадева, Шива и Махешвара – это имена одного божества или
 нескольких?
 - Те, кого называют Махешвара, Махадева и Шива – это всё одно и то же
 божество. В текстах обычно говорится, что наполовину он проявляется как мирское
 божество, наполовину – как внемирское."

Это отсюда:  http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Content/0009.pdf

http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=559 - и сюда сходите

http://www.tsoknyirinpoche.org/lineage/tree/ - древо Прибежища, на котором изображен Лхачен (он же Шива). Красный такой с супругой, смотрите.

И вообще тут посмотрите: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20869

----------


## Германн

Ну и что? Это же Йидам школы Ньингма. Значение-то буддийское. Строго говоря, бог Шива - ученик Будды, и Учитель Ваджраяны, коренной Гуру одного из Махасиддх. Но это настоящий, живший (или до сих пор живущий) бог - живое существо, принявшее буддизм. Не тот Шива, которому поклоняются шиваиты. И не то учение, что содержится в шиваизме / шактизме. Это чисто буддийская религиозная история. (Точно так же, как история про Господа Будду, аватара Вишну - индуистская.)

----------


## Tong Po

> Откуда Вы знаете, с чем я знаком, с чем незнаком? Всеведение Будды, не иначе? 
> Цитата из Е.С. Далай-Ламы уже приводилась - из книги "Далай-Лама о Дзогчене".
> 
> "Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг. Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что существует две разновидности жентонг, *одна из которых достоверна, а другая нет*."
> 
> Вот ведь как "грязью полили". Бида, бида.


Ну и где в этом высказывание ЕСДЛ хоть единое слово о Долпопе или Рангджунг Дордже, а? А ведь Вам именно о них писали и Вы именно в этой связи на слова ЕСДЛ ссылались!

----------

Карма Палджор (30.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну и что? Это же Йидам школы Ньингма. Значение-то буддийское. Строго говоря, бог Шива - ученик Будды, и Учитель Ваджраяны, коренной Гуру одного из Махасиддх. Но это настоящий, живший (или до сих пор живущий) бог - живое существо, принявшее буддизм. Не тот Шива, которому поклоняются шиваиты. И не то учение, что содержится в шиваизме / шактизме. Это чисто буддийская религиозная история. (Точно так же, как история про Господа Будду, аватара Вишну - индуистская.)


Ну как что? Вот Ваши слова: "к мирским богам (таким, как Шива) не обращаешься,"

----------

Карма Палджор (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну и где в этом высказывание ЕСДЛ хоть единое слово о Долпопе или Рангджунг Дордже, а? А ведь Вам именно о них писали и Вы именно в этой связи на слова ЕСДЛ ссылались!


Отмотайте назад и прочитайте, что я точно говорил, дословно. То, что есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг. Вообще-то всем известна история с школой Джонанг и Пятым Далай-Ламой: быку понятно, что недостоверный жентонг ассоциируется с Джонанг, школой Долпопы. Но, опять-таки, я сразу написал: не уверен, что понимаю, что хотел сказать Долпопа (не штудировал его книгу). Не утверждаю, что современная Джонанг обязательно еретическая школа. Что Вам ещё от меня нужно? Чтоб я, не будучи фанатиком, признал совпадение сущности Будда-Дхармы с шактизмом, в том что касается достижения Пробуждения (вслед за Alex)? Спасибо - если бы я хотел реализовать точно такой же плод, как шакты - сразу же стал бы шактом, а не принимал буддийское Прибежище. Но раз уж я буддист (и бонец) у меня буддийское Прибежище. Монизм не Дхарма.




> Ну как что? Вот Ваши слова: "к мирским богам (таким, как Шива) не обращаешься,"


Так, что есть большая разница: буддийское значение, или шактистское / шиваитское. Всё решает значение, и традиционно признанная линия передачи.
Теоретически, я допускаю трансформацию какого-либо внешнего учения в Дхарму (прецедент есть), но если нет оснований так считать, и более того, есть все основания видеть теистический монизм (безнадёжно противоречивое учение) - всё, что монизм, то не Будда-Дхарма. Анатман, шуньявада с монизмом несовместимы.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Если же брать споры, то неверно раз за разом персонифицировать предмет. Сводя всё к тому, что был-де некогда великий Лама, и имел такое вот воззрение... Ах, ты против великого Ламы? Фанатик! 
>  Фанатизм, как раз, трястись над текстами, не проникая в их значение, из-за того, что некогда был великий Лама, который когда-то, что-то говорил.


Вы затронули важный аспект. Замечено, что рефлексия для многих представляется тяжким бременем, которое люди стремятся переложить на вождя, психоаналитика, священника, божество и т.д. Среди буддистов иногда встречаются люди, которые делают заключения о тех или иных внешних учениях и их соотношения со Святой Дхармой не на основании знакомства с коренными текстами и личных размышлений, а на основании новостной информации, например, связанной с тем же нынешним Далай Ламой: "Далай Лама принял участие в бонском ритуале, значит бон-по- это Дхарма (при этом не замечая того, что и Джецюн Миларепа, и Пабонгка Ринпоче и Ело Ринпоче в комментариях к "Дхармачакре" критиковали бон и бонские ритуалы)", Тензин Приядарши сказал, что Иисус- это бодхисаттва, и сразу же это принимается на веру, без того, чтобы проверить, соответствует ли данный литературный персонаж хотя бы признакам бодхисаттвы первого бхуми.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы затронули важный аспект. Замечено, что рефлексия для многих представляется тяжким бременем, которое люди стремятся переложить на вождя, психоаналитика, священника, божество и т.д. Среди буддистов иногда встречаются люди, которые делают заключения о тех или иных внешних учениях и их соотношения со Святой Дхармой не на основании знакомства с коренными текстами и личных размышлений, а на основании новостной информации, например, связанной с тем же нынешним Далай Ламой: "Далай Лама принял участие в бонском ритуале, значит бон-по- это Дхарма (при этом не замечая того, что и Джецюн Миларепа, и Пабонгка Ринпоче и Ело Ринпоче в комментариях к "Дхармачакре" критиковали бон и бонские ритуалы)", Тензин Приядарши сказал, что Иисус- это бодхисаттва, и сразу же это принимается на веру, без того, чтобы проверить, соответствует ли данный литературный персонаж хотя бы признакам бодхисаттвы первого бхуми.


Еще и бон задеть решили. Может стоить вспомнить, что Падмасамбхава не весь бон считал пагубным и заодно скрыл некоторые тексты бон как терма, считая их аутентичными и приемлемыми? Или может вспомнить, что были и совместные монастыри бон и ньингма? Или вы считаете что гелуг - единственно правильная школа и других мнений нет? Зачем приплетать политику и местные тибетские интриги, которые к учению не имеют никакого отношения?
Германн вон тоже вцепился в то, что не особо знает и понимает. И теперь пытается выкрутиться. Или вы думаете что история, написанная буддистами - так уж истинна?

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "МАХАДЕВА.
>  [тиб. Лха чен].
>  Сейчас мы переходим к Махадеве. Говорится, что во время одного из предыдущих
>  Будд, которого звали Випашьин [тиб. Нампарзиг] (81.15), было предсказано, что если
>  Авалокитешвара проявится в форме Будды или Бодхисаттвы, это не принесёт большой
>  пользы живым существам. Если же он эманирует из себя горделивых мирских божеств, то
>  это принесёт великое благо.
>  Поэтому Авалокитешвара и проявился в форме божества Махадевы. По сути своей
>  Махадева является Авалокитешварой, внешне же он проявляется как мирское божество –
> ...


Как всё запущено....) Я боюсь потерять Прибежище, читая этот тред. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как всё запущено....) Я боюсь потерять Прибежище, читая этот тред. )


Нико. А изучая тексты, в которых тибетцы делали приписки от себя или из которых удаляли некоторые фразы - не боитесь потерять Прибежище? Ведь тоже получается изначальное искажение у всех школ, включая и вашу.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Еще и бон задеть решили. Может стоить вспомнить, что Падмасамбхава не весь бон считал пагубным и заодно скрыл некоторые тексты бон как терма, считая их аутентичными и приемлемыми? Или может вспомнить, что были и совместные монастыри бон и ньингма? Или вы считаете что гелуг - единственно правильная школа и других мнений нет? Зачем приплетать политику и местные тибетские интриги, которые к учению не имеют никакого отношения?
> Германн вон тоже вцепился в то, что не особо знает и понимает. И теперь пытается выкрутиться. Или вы думаете что история, написанная буддистами - так уж истинна?


Однако, лихо Вы Миларепу записали в гелугпинцы :Smilie: 
Дуджом Ринпоче тоже критиковал бонцев, его Вы тоже сочтете гелугпинцем?
В мои планы не входит занятие анитибонской и прогелугпинской пропагандой, просто не нравится мне экуменизм, не могу я принять повторяемую на разные лады идею о том, что "все учения истинны и полезны". Может, дело в моей косности и тупости :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Нико. А изучая тексты, в которых тибетцы делали приписки от себя или из которых удаляли некоторые фразы - не боитесь потерять Прибежище? Ведь тоже получается изначальное искажение у всех школ, включая и вашу.


Ламрим Цонкапы -- это искажение? Искренне поведайте. Тексты Нагарджуны и Чандракирти -- искажение? Шантидева -- искажение?

----------

Германн (30.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Однако, лихо Вы Миларепу записали в гелугпинцы


Ну особо не записывал. Но относительно спора Миларепы и бонцами также не всё так однозначно. ЧННР приводил несколько различных описаний одного спора относительно одной горы.  :Smilie: 




> Дуджом Ринпоче тоже критиковал бонцев, его Вы тоже сочтете гелугпинцем?


Так бон-то разный. Разговор про это уже был. И были разговоры про то, что именно критикуется. Причем критикуется чаще всего в силу политическим мотивов. Плюс были тертёны (читайте ньингма), которые открывали терма и бон и буддизма. Вы будете считать что они были неправы? Или что не прав Джамгон Конгтрул, который описывал как раз случай с Падмасамбхавой и его бонским учеником? Или написанное в истории Тибета про объединенные монастыри в прошлом - тоже надо со счетов сбрасывать, поскольку не нравится? Просто Германна несет на основании гелуг, потому упомянул и гелуг.




> В мои планы не входит занятие анитибонской и прогелугпинской пропагандой, просто не нравится мне экуменизм, не могу я принять повторяемую на разные лады идею о том, что "все учения истинны и полезны". Может, дело в моей косности и тупости


Но тем не менее в махаяне можно много чего такого веселого найти. Например в бодхисаттва-питаке, когда восьмеричный путь ставится отнюдь не на первое место и не становится базой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ламрим Цонкапы -- это искажение? Искренне поведайте. Тексты Нагарджуны и Чандракирти -- искажение? Шантидева -- искажение?


В переводах текстов Нагарджуны находились вставки и удаления строк. Для того чтобы это заметить - надо читать критические переводы, где идет сравнение нескольких вариантов перевода и первичного текста при его наличии. Ламрим Цонкапы в любом случае вторичная литература (комментарий), а не первичная (сутры и тантры). А уж как винаю в Тибет приносили с искажениями в силу забывчивости.... это уже здесь выкладывал.

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В переводах текстов Нагарджуны находились вставки и удаления строк. Для того чтобы это заметить - надо читать критические переводы, где идет сравнение нескольких вариантов перевода и первичного текста при его наличии. Ламрим Цонкапы в любом случае вторичная литература (комментарий), а не первичная (сутры и тантры). А уж как винаю в Тибет приносили с искажениями в силу забывчивости.... это уже здесь выкладывал.


Я понимаю Ваш придирчивый подход. Но всё же.... Я, например, изучая эти тексты, не теряю буддийское Прибежище?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я понимаю Ваш придирчивый подход. Но всё же.... Я, например, изучая эти тексты, не теряю буддийское Прибежище?


А кто знает?  :Smilie:  Источник с искажениями, строго говоря. А с другой стороны никто не запрещает изучать тексты. Потерять из-за этого Прибежище, насколько понимаю, не получится. Теряли ли учителя прошлого Прибежище, изучая тексты других традиций?  :Smilie:  Тут можно подумать и о сути Прибежища... но не внешнего. То есть по содержанию.

----------


## Нико

> А кто знает?  Источник с искажениями, строго говоря. А с другой стороны никто не запрещает изучать тексты. Потерять из-за этого Прибежище, насколько понимаю, не получится. Теряли ли учителя прошлого Прибежище, изучая тексты других традиций?  Тут можно подумать и о сути Прибежища... но не внешнего. То есть по содержанию.


Т.е. если опираться на Муламадхьямика-карику Нагарджуны, например, и там есть некоторые пробелы (что-то упущено и т.п.) то неизвестно, буддист ты или нет?
И ещё вопрос: одним внешним Прибежищем буддисту ограничиться нельзя?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. если опираться на Муламадхьямика-карику Нагарджуны, например, и там есть некоторые пробелы (что-то упущено и т.п.) то неизвестно, буддист ты или нет?


Ну скажем буддист тхеравады не опирается на муламадхьямака-карику. Он буддист или нет?




> И ещё вопрос: одним внешним Прибежищем буддисту ограничиться нельзя?


В махаяне и ваджраяне лучше постепенно переходить к внутреннему. Особенно в ваджраяне. Да и в махаяне у бодхисаттв прибежище фактически одно - сам просветлённый. Хотя все эти вещи в ламримах разъясняются достаточно хорошо. У Гампопы в частности.
Следовать внешней форме наверное неплохо... для мирских последователей, которые практиками не занимаются (вот тепер ьпочти как ересь пошла  :Smilie:  забавно)

----------

Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Tong Po (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я понимаю Ваш придирчивый подход. Но всё же.... Я, например, изучая эти тексты, не теряю буддийское Прибежище?


В Наланде изучали весь комплекс индийской традиции. Т.е. изучали Веды, Упанишады, 5 мирских наук, и т.д. Пандиты Наланды ЗНАЛИ с чем спорить, в отличие от тибетских реалий, где не-буддисткие источники не изучались, а штудирование проводилось по кратким методичкам самих тибетцев "громящих ложные воззрения"

----------

Tong Po (30.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну скажем буддист тхеравады не опирается на муламадхьямака-карику. Он буддист или нет?


Если четыре печати признаёт, то буддист. 




> В махаяне и ваджраяне лучше постепенно переходить к внутреннему. Особенно в ваджраяне. Да и в махаяне у бодхисаттв прибежище фактически одно - сам просветлённый. Хотя все эти вещи в ламримах разъясняются достаточно хорошо. У Гампопы в частности.
> Следовать внешней форме наверное неплохо... для мирских последователей, которые практиками не занимаются (вот тепер ьпочти как ересь пошла  
> забавно


)

Забавно, да! А ещё лучше сразу четыре Прибежища принять!

----------


## Нико

> В Наланде изучали весь комплекс индийской традиции. Т.е. изучали Веды, Упанишады, 5 мирских наук, и т.д. Пандиты Наланды ЗНАЛИ с чем спорить, в отличие от тибетских реалий, где не-буддисткие источники не изучались, а штудирование проводилось по кратким методичкам самих тибетцев "громящих ложные воззрения"


Вы сразу в раж?

----------

Германн (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы сразу в раж?


Где вы его увидели?
То, что тибетцы не владеют материалом, отличным от буддийского - это научный факт.
Потому что они его не изучают.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если четыре печати признаёт, то буддист.


Печати? Слово печати для четырех качеств стали применять достаточно поздно. Сперва было слово chos, но не в формате печать. В частности в переводах праджня-парамиты (короткие тексты) так и говорится. Но принять четыре печати - еще не означает принять Прибежище.




> Забавно, да! А ещё лучше сразу четыре Прибежища принять!


may be, may be.

----------


## Германн

> В Наланде изучали весь комплекс индийской традиции. Т.е. изучали Веды, Упанишады, 5 мирских наук, и т.д. Пандиты Наланды ЗНАЛИ с чем спорить, в отличие от тибетских реалий, где не-буддисткие источники не изучались, а штудирование проводилось по кратким методичкам самих тибетцев "громящих ложные воззрения"


Сейчас актуальнее изучать современную математику и аналитическую философию. Индуизм ничего нового не скажет. Он будет продолжать заимствования из Будда-Дхармы, что происходило с тех пор, как его взгляды соответствовали монастырским методичкам - до того, что известно сейчас. Чтоб критиковать индуистский подход, важнее точно знать принципы Будда-Дхармы, системные связи внутри буддийского Учения. Тогда можно показать: здесь выпал этот элемент, здесь тот. Современный индуизм - это перепутанный буддизм, с утраченным пониманием Дхармы и прерванной линией передачи. Общий принцип замены был, есть, и будет оставаться прежним: пустота заменяется на Абсолют и шуньявада превращается в монизм.

"Пустота пустоты" не может быть заимствована (если случится это чудо, будет замечательно: индуизм начнёт по-настоящему превращаться в буддизм, что можно только приветствовать). "Пустота пустоты" надёжный маркер Будда-Дхармы.

----------


## Германн

> Однако, лихо Вы Миларепу записали в гелугпинцы
> Дуджом Ринпоче тоже критиковал бонцев, его Вы тоже сочтете гелугпинцем?
> В мои планы не входит занятие анитибонской и прогелугпинской пропагандой, просто не нравится мне экуменизм, не могу я принять повторяемую на разные лады идею о том, что "все учения истинны и полезны". Может, дело в моей косности и тупости


Поддерживаю идею чистой практики Гелуг. Если следовать Ело Ринпоче, осваивая Ламрим, Агрим и тантрические комментарии Чже Цонкапы - больше для Пробуждения ничего не нужно. Это надёжная, проверенная дорога, тщательно проложенная в обход бурелома фатальных ошибок. Ело Ринпоче, Ламрим и Агрим не подведут.

----------


## Tong Po

> Поддерживаю идею чистой практики Гелуг. Если следовать Ело Ринпоче, осваивая Ламрим, Агрим и тантрические комментарии Чже Цонкапы - больше для Пробуждения ничего не нужно. Это надёжная, проверенная дорога, тщательно проложенная в обход бурелома фатальных ошибок. Ело Ринпоче, Ламрим и Агрим не подведут.


Не ламрим, а Ламрим Ченмо, ибо первый ламрим назывался "Драгоценное Освобождение" и был написан Чже Гампопой. И по нему и сейчас продолжают практиковать. Не менее эффективно. Ну и дороги иных Традиций Будда Дхармы ничем не хуже - только вот Вам они не известны. 

Ещё раз вопрос- почему у Вас в традиции написано  Ньингма?

----------


## Кузьмич

> вы не еще раз повторяйте, вы это наповторяли тут уже на 219 страниц...


А у меня только сто десятая, абидна!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

> Ещё раз вопрос- почему у Вас в традиции написано  Ньингма?


Практикую.

----------


## Нико

> Где вы его увидели?
> То, что тибетцы не владеют материалом, отличным от буддийского - это научный факт.
> Потому что они его не изучают.


Да, только Вы, видимо, изучаете.

----------


## Нико

> Не ламрим, а Ламрим Ченмо, ибо первый ламрим назывался "Драгоценное Освобождение" и был написан Чже Гампопой. И по нему и сейчас продолжают практиковать. Не менее эффективно. Ну и дороги иных Традиций Будда Дхармы ничем не хуже - только вот Вам они не известны. 
> 
> Ещё раз вопрос- почему у Вас в традиции написано  Ньингма?


А разве самый первый ламрим не был написан Атишей?

----------

Германн (30.01.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А разве самый первый ламрим не был написан Атишей?


Было много ламримов  :Smilie: 
Например есть еще ламрим Нигумы примерно того же периода, что и ламрим Атиши, если не раньше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ело Ринпоче, Ламрим и Агрим не подведут.


О, прибавьте это в подпись.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013), Нико (30.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Да, только Вы, видимо, изучаете.


Сарказм не очевиден. Ты можешь привести примеры буддийского учебного заведения,
где изучалась бы философия тиртиков периода *после* ухода Дхармы из Индии?
Кстати сейчас, по большому счету, актуально было бы изучать христианство и мусульманство - 
к спорам со Свидетелями Иеговы ни один Геше не готов.))

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.01.2013), Ондрий (30.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (31.01.2013), Сергей Хос (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> О, прибавьте это в подпись.


Как пошутил один политик: "я бы тоже сжёг Вашу holy book, но у Вас только facebook".  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Про объективно сущую материю как внешнюю реальность, которую якобы допускает прасангика (тезис уважаемого Вантуса). 

"Как сказано во "Вхождении в срединность" (6.83): 
"Если мир не нанесёт Вам поражения, - 
отрицайте это мирское условное.
(Сперва) поспорьте с миром,
а мы последуем за тем, кто сильнее."

И в толковании (места) ведь сказано: 

"Мы чрезвычайно много трудимся ради отвержения мирского условного. Попробуйте устранить мирское условное! Если мир не победит вас, мы к вам примкнём. Но мир наносит вам поражение..."

Слова "мы чрезвычайно много трудимся ради отвержения мирского условного" означают *старания на Пути ради устранения субъективных иллюзий зрительного и прочих сознаний, а также объективных иллюзий формы и т.д.* Поэтому (мадхьямики) не признают, что эти (иллюзии) опровержимы логикой, а считают, что *они отвергаются посредством освоения Пути*". 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 66-67.

"И в толковании "Четверосотницы" (382) сказано, что самосущая пустота отрицается:* "Если бы существовала самосущая пустота, то вещи обладали бы самобытием"* ... Так, [попрошайке], который после творих слов: "Ничего не имею", говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!" [Этот] пример не подошёл бы, если было бы иначе. Ведь когда некий нищий говорит кому-нибудь: "Подайте милостыню", - а тот отвечает: "У меня ничего нет", - то мысль просящего: "Он лишён имущества", - не является ошибочной. Но, если он понимает отсутствие имущества как имущество, то не может быть убеждён в отсутствии имущества. Так и здесь. Когда на вопрос: "Обладают вещи самобытием или нет?" дан ответ: "Они лишены самобытия", - то, если спросивший подумает "Самобытие отсутствует", - как же его мысль может быть ошибочной, раз отвечающий и хотел её вызвать? Но, если отсутствие у вещей самобытия понимается как самосущее, - это ошибка."
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 110-113.

----------


## Ондрий

> Сарказм не очевиден. Ты можешь привести примеры буддийского учебного заведения,
> где изучалась бы философия тиртиков периода *после* ухода Дхармы из Индии?
> Кстати сейчас, по большому счету, актуально было бы изучать христианство и мусульманство - 
> к спорам со Свидетелями Иеговы ни один Геше не готов.))


Думаю, не менее актуальнее получать и хорошее западное образование (не только гуманитарное по оксфордам для важных и как бэ "прогрессивных" ринпоче). Господствующий на западе авраамизм так или иначе находиться в той же категории, что и буддисты - религия. Им-то будет о чем поговорить. А вот с наукой... и это уже совсем совсем не те 5 наук что были 2.5 тыс. лет назад.

----------

Legba (30.01.2013), Tong Po (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, только Вы, видимо, изучаете.


Вы считаете, что это была кармически очень полезная для вас фраза?  :Smilie:  Какую цель вы преследовали тут?  :Smilie:  

Кто-нибудь из современных даже Самых Больших Ринпоче может процитировать любую самую малую суукту из Ригведы?

Если и изучают по-серьезному, как учили в Наланде, то единицы и по собственному почину. И особо широко не распространяются. Т.к. желающие крепко "осудить" так, что мало не покажется (церковное "руководство"), могут найтись и покруче, чем некоторые форумные "философы".

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Если бы существовала объективно сущая (со своей стороны) материя, как внешняя реальность - вещи обладали бы самобытием. Прасангик же преодолевает иллюзорное видение "внешнего" физического мира посредством освоения Пути. Недостаточно лишь интеллектуально убедиться в иллюзорности физической реальности: что было бы достаточно, проявляйся один только ум. Но нет: подобно магической иллюзии, подобно сновидению, проявляется опыт не только ума, но и "внешнего мира". Изменениями в уме, во "внутреннем мире" (сугубо интеллектуальными) "внешний мир" не изменить.

Но никакой объективной (существующей со своей стороны) физической реальности прасангика не допускает. 
И "внутренний", и "внешний" мир одинаково пусты от самобытия.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, только Вы, видимо, изучаете.


Нико, ну что за холивар на ровном месте :Smilie: ? Без соображений Ондрия эта тема потеряла бы половину своей привлекательности  :Wink: . Как и без отстаивания Германном концепции "Пустоты пустоты", что тоже отнюдь не глупость...

----------


## Ондрий

Дмитрий, вы нам излишне льстите  :Smilie: . Обоим  :Smilie: 
Хвалите лучше Вантуса - он умнее.

----------

Германн (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, вы нам излишне льстите . Обоим 
> Хвалите лучше Вантуса - он умнее.


Это Юй Кан меня все время обвиняет в лести  :Smilie:  А я лишь пытаюсь проецировать во внешний мир свое хорошее настроение  :Wink: , подчеркивая те качества, которые имеют место быть. Зачем подчеркивать негатив? На это у нас тут много желающих найдется...

----------


## Дмитрий С

Да, Вантус - очень оригинальный мыслитель. Я его и хвалю тожа  :Smilie: . К тому же мы с ним оба - математики, так что хорошо друг друга понимаем  :Wink: .

----------

Ондрий (30.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Сарказм не очевиден. Ты можешь привести примеры буддийского учебного заведения,
> где изучалась бы философия тиртиков периода *после* ухода Дхармы из Индии?
> Кстати сейчас, по большому счету, актуально было бы изучать христианство и мусульманство - 
> к спорам со Свидетелями Иеговы ни один Геше не готов.))


И эта актуальность помогает лучше понять мотивы древних, которые составляли устаревшие в данный момент методички. Могут думать: "Зачем им было критиковать иноверцев? Что, своих проблем не хватало?" На самом деле, был спрос. И мотивация была отнюдь не в критике, а в прояснении буддийских взглядов, чтоб никто не путал Будда-Дхарму с ошибочными представлениями.

Да, сегодня есть - для Лам, чья это компетенция - определённая проблема. Люди приходят на ретриты, перегруженные небуддийской информацией. Многие готовы всё понять превратно, жаждут всё интерпретировать в духе Шактизма. Хорошо, возможно, было бы начать ретрит не с Четырёх Благородных Истин, а с чёткой демаркации Ваджраяны и Шактизма. Жаль, что безупречные Ламы могут быть, действительно, не в курсе всех религиозных заблуждений. 

Создаётся впечатление, что критика внешних учений (точней, демаркация с ними) востребована. Но, наверное, актуальнее мир во всём мире, и дружба. Почему? (Много об этом думал.) Как мне кажется, причина здесь одна. Ламская элита ждёт грандиозную мировую войну (предупреждённая Нейчунгом) - и поэтому в приоритете не критика внешних учений, а дружба и сотрудничество людей всех религий. Могу ошибаться.

----------


## Ондрий

> И эта актуальность помогает лучше понять мотивы древних, которые составляли устаревшие в данный момент методички. Могут думать: "Зачем им было критиковать иноверцев? Что, своих проблем не хватало?" На самом деле, был спрос. И мотивация была отнюдь не в критике, а в прояснении буддийских взглядов, чтоб никто не путал Будда-Дхарму с ошибочными представлениями.


в Наланде и не путали *ошибочные* взгляды с.. в отличие от..



> Да, сегодня есть - для Лам, чья это компетенция - определённая проблема. Люди приходят на ретриты, перегруженные небуддийской информацией. Многие готовы всё понять превратно, жаждут всё интерпретировать в духе Шактизма. Хорошо, возможно, было бы начать ретрит не с Четырёх Благородных Истин, а с чёткой демаркации Ваджраяны и Шактизма. Жаль, что безупречные Ламы могут быть, действительно, не в курсе всех религиозных заблуждений.


А вот представьте - каково было индийским гуру, когда практически каждый первый приходил "из народа" на абхишеку или просто "послушать дхарму Гаутамы"  - и все "индуисты", чтоб мне лопнуть. Вот где жесть!)))))
Прямо таки шок, как в анекдоте про партаппаратчика времен СССР, впервые посетившего Израиль - "там даже дворники - все евреи!!"



> Создаётся впечатление, что критика внешних учений (точней, демаркация с ними) востребована. Но, наверное, актуальнее мир во всём мире, и дружба. Почему? (Много об этом думал.) Как мне кажется, причина здесь одна. Ламская элита ждёт грандиозную мировую войну (предупреждённая Нейчунгом) - и поэтому в приоритете не критика внешних учений, а дружба и сотрудничество людей всех религий. Могу ошибаться.


Какую еще войну они ждут?  :EEK!:

----------

Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> в Наланде и не путали *ошибочные* взгляды с.. в отличие от..
> А вот представьте - каково было индийским гуру, когда практически каждый первый приходил "из народа" на абхишеку или просто "послушать дхарму Гаутамы"  - и все "индуисты", чтоб мне лопнуть. Вот где жесть!))))) Прямо таки шок, как в анекдоте про партаппаратчика времен СССР впервые посетившего Израиль - "там даже дворники - все евреи!!"


2000 лет назад в Индии существовали нетеистические религии. Тогда это был не только джайнизм. Такого нигде больше не было: греки и китайцы искали Единое. Думаю, это особая причина, по которой Будда Шакьямуни пришёл именно в Индию - а не в Китай, Грецию, Египет, или ещё куда. В древности, люди готовы были слушать и воспринимать нетеистические учения. Сейчас в религиозной сфере, в интересах ищущих, господствует идея Бога. Золотой век Будда-Дхармы закончился.




> Какую еще войну они ждут?


Это мои спекуляции. Могу ошибаться (как и в остальном).

----------


## Ондрий

> 2000 лет назад в Индии существовали нетеистические религии. Тогда это был не только джайнизм. Такого нигде больше не было: греки и китайцы искали Единое. Думаю, это особая причина, по которой Будда Шакьямуни пришёл именно в Индию - а не в Китай, Грецию, Египет, или ещё куда. В древности, люди готовы были слушать и воспринимать нетеистические учения. Сейчас в религиозной сфере, в интересах ищущих, господствует идея Бога. Золотой век Будда-Дхармы закончился.


Не очень понял логической связи этого текста с обеспокоенностью горькой судьбой лам, которые не в курсе, что к ним приходят всякие не-буддисты. Так и представил картину - вопрос на входе: 

- Ты уже буддист?
- Нет, хочу вот стать....
- Не положено! Следующий.

----------


## Германн

> Не очень понял логической связи этого текста с обеспокоенностью горькой судьбой лам, которые не в курсе, что к ним приходят всякие не-буддисты. Так и представил картину - вопрос на входе: 
> 
> - Ты уже буддист?
> - Нет, хочу вот стать....
> - Не положено! Следующий.


Людям древности было проще понять и принять Прибежище. Не было у них тенденции считать, что Шунья (либо Татхата, Татхагатагарбха, Дхармадхату,  Самантабхадра, Ваджрадара, Вайрочана, Ади-Будда, Дхармакая и т.д.) - Бог. Сейчас сложней.

----------


## Германн

В другой теме Сергей Хос хорошо написал про материю: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545673
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545733
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545816

----------

Дмитрий С (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Людям древности было проще понять и принять Прибежище. Не было у них тенденции считать, что Шунья (либо Татхата, Татхагатагарбха, Дхармадхату,  Самантабхадра, Ваджрадара, Вайрочана, Ади-Будда, Дхармакая и т.д.) - Бог. Сейчас сложней.


Германн, я вам и примеры и даже анекдоты, но все мимо. С какого перепугу древним индусам было легче считать, что шунья - бог????

С другой стороны, такую трактовку я только от вас слышу, что кому-то может прийти в голову, что шунья это Б-г. ))) Эту сверхценную мысль вы тут несете уже 233ю стр.
Спутать с Б-м можно *только* дхармадхату - это еще куда ни шло. Но уж никак не шунью, т.к. это совсем иная категория. Это как путать существительные и прилагательные, хотя они описывают один объект.
Впрочем, оригинальные ваши представления о шунье мы уже оценили.

----------

Legba (01.02.2013), Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Спутать с Б-м можно *только* дхармадхату - это еще куда ни шло. Но уж никак не шунью, т.к. это совсем иная категория. Это как путать существительные и прилагательные, хотя они описывают один объект.
> Впрочем, оригинальные ваши представления о шунье мы уже оценили.


С Дхармадхату проще спутать Шакти. А вот Бога по преимуществу, со своей стороны (Парашиву) - путают с шуньей. Но суть одна: какая-либо буддийская категория сейчас неизбежно трактуется в духе теизма. Древние же индусы, похоже, считали идею Бога частной гипотезой (даже в Ригведе есть выражение неуверенности в его существовании) - а такие религии, как древняя атеистическая санкхья, как джайнизм - были широко распространены. Сейчас такого нет, да и тогда наблюдалось лишь в Индии. Поэтому, Будда туда и пришёл.

А что Вы думаете об объективно существующей (со своей стороны) материи - чему, по мнению уважаемого Вантуса, прасангика не противоречит?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546137

Это не соответствует прасангике: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546504
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546507

----------


## Ондрий

Что тут думать, трясти надо (С)

объективное существование "внешних" дхарм как раз и декларируется именно прасангикой.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А что Вы думаете об объективно существующей (со своей стороны) материи - чему, по мнению уважаемого Вантуса, прасангика не противоречит?


Вы хоть сами то поняли смысл своего вопроса?  _"Объективно существующая (со своей стороны) материя"_ - это как? Материя признающая сама себя в качестве объективно существующей? ))  
Утверждение существования материального объекта вне восприятия, вне сознания, или утверждение о том, что материальный объект не будет таковым вне восприятия, т.е. исчезнет -- и то и другое будет тем самым "истинно верую", метафизическим (то есть, ложным) подходом. Поэтому вопрос реальности  "внешнего мира" или "внешней материи" в буддизме  признается не заслуживающим нашего драгоценного внимания. Всё внимание обращается на те факты, которые реально присутствуют в феноменологическом поле. В буддизме эти факты называются дхармы (дхаммы). Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет особого значения.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

а вот что круче - онтология или гносеология? )))

----------


## Вантус

Яйца круче.

----------


## Ондрий

Нэт! Крюче только Арарат!

----------

Вантус (31.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> А разве самый первый ламрим не был написан Атишей?


Нет. Гампопой. Я думаю, что "Светоч..." Атиши был всё же предтечей тибетских ламримов. Хотя... В принципе что это меняет? Пусть даже и Атишей. Но явно не Ламрим Ченмо первый и единственный. И, что касается Германна (а я для него писал) - нельзя мерить Будда Дхарму по паре страниц из Ламрим Ченмо, а всё другое считать пыльными трактатами.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если бы существовала объективно сущая (со своей стороны) материя, как внешняя реальность - вещи обладали бы самобытием. Прасангик же преодолевает иллюзорное видение "внешнего" физического мира посредством освоения Пути. Недостаточно лишь интеллектуально убедиться в иллюзорности физической реальности: что было бы достаточно, проявляйся один только ум. Но нет: подобно магической иллюзии, подобно сновидению, проявляется опыт не только ума, но и "внешнего мира". Изменениями в уме, во "внутреннем мире" (сугубо интеллектуальными) "внешний мир" не изменить.
> 
> Но никакой объективной (существующей со своей стороны) физической реальности прасангика не допускает. 
> И "внутренний", и "внешний" мир одинаково пусты от самобытия.


Вы с кем разговариваете?

----------


## Нико

> Да, сегодня есть - для Лам, чья это компетенция - определённая проблема. Люди приходят на ретриты, перегруженные небуддийской информацией. Многие готовы всё понять превратно, жаждут всё интерпретировать в духе Шактизма. Хорошо, возможно, было бы начать ретрит не с Четырёх Благородных Истин, а с чёткой демаркации Ваджраяны и Шактизма. Жаль, что безупречные Ламы могут быть, действительно, не в курсе всех религиозных заблуждений.


Многие люди приходят на буддийские ретриты с определённой информацией -- агни-йоговской, аумовской там и пр. Потом многие же из них в процессе обучения меняют свои взгляды на буддийские. Засилья индуистов на буддийских посвящениях никогда не видела. Мне кажется, Германн, мы идём по кругу. Вы повторяете одно  и тоже.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Многие люди приходят на буддийские ретриты с определённой информацией -- агни-йоговской, аумовской там и пр. Потом многие же из них в процессе обучения меняют свои взгляды на буддийские. Засилья индуистов на буддийских посвящениях никогда не видела. Мне кажется, Германн, мы идём по кругу. Вы повторяете одно  и тоже.


еще ложка дегтя. А кто сказал, что всё изложенное в Кангьюре пришло от Шакьямуни, а не с более ранних времён? Причем из индуизма (назовем это так). Это очередная забавная вещь, также как и ламрим Нигумы, составленный предположительно раньше ламрима Атиши.

----------

Леонид Ш (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> еще ложка дегтя. А кто сказал, что всё изложенное в Кангьюре пришло от Шакьямуни, а не с более ранних времён? Причем из индуизма (назовем это так). Это очередная забавная вещь, также как и ламрим Нигумы, составленный предположительно раньше ламрима Атиши.


Т.е. сохранилось со времён Будды Кашьяпы, что ли? Кстати, "ламрим Нигумы"? Это ламрим?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. сохранилось со времён Будды Кашьяпы, что ли? Кстати, "ламрим Нигумы"? Это ламрим?


Нет. Не со времен Кашьяпы, а как раз из индуизма. В частности очень многие тексты из раздела дхарани и крия-тантры в Кангьюре явно не произошли от Шакьямуни, а имеют откровенно не-буддийские корни. Честно говоря сам был немного удивлен, но не так чтобы очень.
А чем ламрим Нигумы не ламрим? По названию - ламрим. По сути похоже - ламрим одной из практик тантры. По сути описания стадий пути также содержатся в очень большом числе тантр, которые появились еще до Атиши.
Извините, Нико, если всем этим вас обескураживаю. Но как-то нет желания врать ни вам, ни себе.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Не со времен Кашьяпы, а как раз из индуизма. В частности очень многие тексты из раздела дхарани и крия-тантры в Кангьюре явно не произошли от Шакьямуни, а имеют откровенно не-буддийские корни. Честно говоря сам был немного удивлен, но не так чтобы очень.
> А чем ламрим Нигумы не ламрим? По названию - ламрим. По сути похоже - ламрим одной из практик тантры. По сути описания стадий пути также содержатся в очень большом числе тантр, которые появились еще до Атиши.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Извините, Нико, если всем этим вас обескураживаю. Но как-то нет желания врать ни вам, ни себе.


[/QUOTE]

Вопрос тогда: а кто записал Кангьюр? Не индуисты ли?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вопрос тогда: а кто записал Кангьюр? Не индуисты ли?


Кангьюр - тибетское творчество. На основании текстов на санскрите, китайском языке и пр.
Если бы его записали индуисты, то они не включили бы например винаю.

Нико. Вы же переводчик. Должны же о кангьюре хоть немного знать  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Вы же переводчик. Должны же о кангьюре хоть немного знать


Я Кангьюр пока ещё не переводила весь. ) Вот и интересуюсь Вашим мнением об индуистских в нём добавках. Хотя эта тема уже немного доставать начала.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я Кангьюр пока ещё не переводила весь. ) Вот и интересуюсь Вашим мнением об индуистских в нём добавках. Хотя эта тема уже немного доставать начала.


Так я его только каталогизировал на русском языке. И пока составлял каталог дергесской редакции, также и начитался. Ну и тексты оттуда иногда просили. Так что тоже пришлось что-то почитать. Там много откровенно забавного и иногда странного и неприятного. Куски текстов где описывается история (закачаешься), ошибки в названиях, тексты явно не-буддийского происхождения. Тоже самое относится и к Тенгьюру. Особенно раздел по медицине, где несколько томов занимает дневник индийского дохтура (не-буддист), если память не изменяет конечно. Много знать - плохо спать  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так я его только каталогизировал на русском языке. И пока составлял каталог дергесской редакции, также и начитался. Ну и тексты оттуда иногда просили. Так что тоже пришлось что-то почитать. Там много откровенно забавного и иногда странного и неприятного. Куски текстов где описывается история (закачаешься), ошибки в названиях, тексты явно не-буддийского происхождения. Тоже самое относится и к Тенгьюру. Особенно раздел по медицине, где несколько томов занимает дневник индийского дохтура (не-буддист), если память не изменяет конечно. Много знать - плохо спать


М-да, прикольно. Мне как-то не довелось пока прочесть даже каталог. А это где-то скачать можно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> М-да, прикольно. Мне как-то не довелось пока прочесть даже каталог. А это где-то скачать можно?


Дергесский будет выкладываться постепенно на сайте. Потом можно будет скачать одним файлом. Там еще на месяца два работы, не меньше. Объем не маленький. Хотя в дергесском издании один том занимает просто сам каталог

----------

Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы хоть сами то поняли смысл своего вопроса?  _"Объективно существующая (со своей стороны) материя"_ - это как? Материя признающая сама себя в качестве объективно существующей? ))  
> Утверждение существования материального объекта вне восприятия, вне сознания, или утверждение о том, что материальный объект не будет таковым вне восприятия, т.е. исчезнет -- и то и другое будет тем самым "истинно верую", метафизическим (то есть, ложным) подходом. Поэтому вопрос реальности  "внешнего мира" или "внешней материи" в буддизме  признается не заслуживающим нашего драгоценного внимания. Всё внимание обращается на те факты, которые реально присутствуют в феноменологическом поле. В буддизме эти факты называются дхармы (дхаммы). Материя как объект физики или химии для буддиста не имеет особого значения.


Если рупа-дхармы йогически воспринимаются как пустые, это исключает рупа-дхармы как явления на субстрате материи, существующей со своей стороны. Нет субстанции, есть пустота. Нет дхармина, есть дхармы. Первый поворот содержит Учение о пустоте 5 скандх, пудгалы; Второй поворот - о пустоте дхарм.
Для Первого поворота вопрос о субстрате дхарм действительно остаётся за рамками, но не для второго.

----------


## Германн

> Что тут думать, трясти надо (С)
> объективное существование "внешних" дхарм как раз и декларируется именно прасангикой.


Это были бы объективно существующие атомы, а не дхармы (единицы опыта). Ошибаетесь.
Самосущность внешней реальности (объективное существование внешнего мира со своей стороны) прасангикой отрицается:

"Как сказано во "Вхождении в срединность" (6.83): 
"Если мир не нанесёт Вам поражения, - 
отрицайте это мирское условное.
(Сперва) поспорьте с миром,
а мы последуем за тем, кто сильнее."

И в толковании (места) ведь сказано: 

"Мы чрезвычайно много трудимся ради отвержения мирского условного. Попробуйте устранить мирское условное! Если мир не победит вас, мы к вам примкнём. Но мир наносит вам поражение..."

Слова "мы чрезвычайно много трудимся ради отвержения мирского условного" означают *старания на Пути ради устранения субъективных иллюзий зрительного и прочих сознаний, а также объективных иллюзий формы и т.д.* Поэтому (мадхьямики) не признают, что эти (иллюзии) опровержимы логикой, а считают, что *они отвергаются посредством освоения Пути*". 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 66-67.

"И в толковании "Четверосотницы" (382) сказано, что самосущая пустота отрицается:* "Если бы существовала самосущая пустота, то вещи обладали бы самобытием"* ... Так, [попрошайке], который после творих слов: "Ничего не имею", говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!" [Этот] пример не подошёл бы, если было бы иначе. Ведь когда некий нищий говорит кому-нибудь: "Подайте милостыню", - а тот отвечает: "У меня ничего нет", - то мысль просящего: "Он лишён имущества", - не является ошибочной. Но, если он понимает отсутствие имущества как имущество, то не может быть убеждён в отсутствии имущества. Так и здесь. Когда на вопрос: "Обладают вещи самобытием или нет?" дан ответ: "Они лишены самобытия", - то, если спросивший подумает "Самобытие отсутствует", - как же его мысль может быть ошибочной, раз отвечающий и хотел её вызвать? Но, если отсутствие у вещей самобытия понимается как самосущее, - это ошибка."
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 110-113.

Если бы существовала объективно сущая (со своей стороны) материя, как внешняя реальность - вещи обладали бы самобытием. Прасангик же преодолевает иллюзорное видение "внешнего" физического мира посредством освоения Пути. Недостаточно лишь интеллектуально убедиться в иллюзорности физической реальности: что было бы достаточно, проявляйся один только ум. Но нет: подобно магической иллюзии, подобно сновидению, проявляется опыт не только ума, но и "внешнего мира". Изменениями в уме, во "внутреннем мире" (сугубо интеллектуальными) "внешний мир" не изменить.

Но никакой объективной (существующей со своей стороны) физической реальности прасангика не допускает. 
И "внутренний", и "внешний" мир одинаково пусты от самобытия.

----------


## Германн

> пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты пустота пустоты .....
> Вложение 12365


Да, - ответил Винни-Пух. - Пустота пуста, но подобно волшебной иллюзии, всё проявляется. Несубстанционально. 
Это отличает Будда-Дхарму от шиваизма / шактизма - где в основе всего Парашива, всеобщий субстрат.

----------


## Tong Po

> еще ложка дегтя. А кто сказал, что всё изложенное в Кангьюре пришло от Шакьямуни, а не с более ранних времён? Причем из индуизма (назовем это так). Это очередная забавная вещь, также как и ламрим Нигумы, составленный предположительно раньше ламрима Атиши.


А это - предмет веры. Не хотите - не выерьте. То, что изложенное Чже Цонкапой тв ламриме приводит к аннутара самъяк самбодхи - тоже предмет веры, т.к. само аннутара самъяк самбодхи (ниббана, мокша) - предмет веры. Вы ж не можете сейчасдостоверно знать, что Шакьямуни достиг нирваны.

----------

Германн (31.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если рупа-дхармы йогически воспринимаются как пустые, это исключает рупа-дхармы как явления на субстрате материи, существующей со своей стороны. Нет субстанции, есть пустота. Нет дхармина, есть дхармы. Первый поворот содержит Учение о пустоте 5 скандх, пудгалы; Второй поворот - о пустоте дхарм.
> Для Первого поворота вопрос о субстрате дхарм действительно остаётся за рамками, но не для второго.


Вы даже не понимаете о чём Вам Сергей написал! Он вовсе не писал о некоем "существовании со своей стороны"! О совсем о другом написал.  ПОэтому Ваши "мантры" - мимо.

----------

Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А это - предмет веры. Не хотите - не выерьте. То, что изложенное Чже Цонкапой тв ламриме приводит к аннутара самъяк самбодхи - тоже предмет веры, т.к. само аннутара самъяк самбодхи (ниббана, мокша) - предмет веры. Вы ж не можете сейчасдостоверно знать, что Шакьямуни достиг нирваны.


ОБС?  :Smilie:  А если серьёзно, не зря существует такое понятие, как "этапы практики через веру".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А это - предмет веры. Не хотите - не выерьте. То, что изложенное Чже Цонкапой тв ламриме приводит к аннутара самъяк самбодхи - тоже предмет веры, т.к. само аннутара самъяк самбодхи (ниббана, мокша) - предмет веры. Вы ж не можете сейчасдостоверно знать, что Шакьямуни достиг нирваны.


Вообще-то это не вопрос веры. Вопросом веры было причислять всё, что изложено в Кангьюре действительно к тому что "произвел" Шакьямуни. Но изучение текстов показывает, что в общем-то это не так. Многие тексты (относящиеся к дхарани, крия-тантре) явно относятся к тому что было до него. 
И это видно как по самим текстам (например фразы типа "один брамин страдал от того-то и того-то... он стал читать такую мантру и всё исправилось. Также и вы ...") так и при изучении других материалов.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это были бы объективно существующие атомы, а не дхармы (единицы опыта). Ошибаетесь.
> Самосущность внешней реальности (объективное существование внешнего мира со своей стороны) прасангикой отрицается:
> 
> "Как сказано во "Вхождении в срединность" (6.83): 
> "Если мир не нанесёт Вам поражения, - 
> отрицайте это мирское условное.
> (Сперва) поспорьте с миром,
> а мы последуем за тем, кто сильнее."
> 
> ...


Ёксель-моксель!!!! Неужели до Вас так и не дошло, что эти пассажи про "пустоту пустоты" исключительно для "внутреннего пользования"? Ведь нигде, кроме как в мадхъямаке так не акцентируется шуньята - это характерно именно для мадхъямаки и именно у мадхъямиков существует опасность привязаться к концепции некоей самосущей Пустоты (что, иногда и можно наблюдать) и именно для них и пишет Чже Римпоче. Нигде, ни в каких религиозно-философских системах никто не считает некую пустоту реально независомо существующей. Более того никгде никто так не акцентируется на Пустоте, как мадхямики. Предваряя ВАшу очередную рецитацию "мантры" -"Для буддистов шунья, для индусов - брахман", хочу заметить, что по разным классификациям пустот насчитывается - 24, 16, 3 и т.д.

----------

Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то это не вопрос веры. Вопросом веры было причислять всё, что изложено в Кангьюре действительно к тому что "произвел" Шакьямуни. Но изучение текстов показывает, что в общем-то это не так. Многие тексты (относящиеся к дхарани, крия-тантре) явно относятся к тому что было до него. 
> И это видно как по самим текстам (например фразы типа "один брамин страдал от того-то и того-то... он стал читать такую мантру и всё исправилось. Также и вы ...") так и при изучении других материалов.


Мне только не понятно, почему Его Святейшество Далай-лама ничего не говорит об индуистских "вбросах" в Кангьюр. И как понять, какие дхарани "относятся", а какие нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то это не вопрос веры. Вопросом веры было причислять всё, что изложено в Кангьюре действительно к тому что "произвел" Шакьямуни. Но изучение текстов показывает, что в общем-то это не так. Многие тексты (относящиеся к дхарани, крия-тантре) явно относятся к тому что было до него. 
> И это видно как по самим текстам (например фразы типа "один брамин страдал от того-то и того-то... он стал читать такую мантру и всё исправилось. Также и вы ...") так и при изучении других материалов.


Я ж об этом и пишу. Внимательнее:

 Германн: "А кто сказал, что всё изложенное в Кангьюре пришло от Шакьямуни, а не с более ранних времён?"
Я: "А это вопрос веры".
Вы: "Вопросом веры было причислять всё, что изложено в Кангьюре действительно к тому что "произвел" Шакьямуни."

----------


## Германн

> Предваряя ВАшу очередную рецитацию "мантры" -"Для буддистов шунья, для индусов - брахман", хочу заметить, что по разным классификациям пустот насчитывается - 24, 16, 3 и т.д.


Да какая разница, сколько насчитывается пустот. Главное понимать сам принцип. Пустота пуста. Если этот момент упустить, и построить теорию на основе пустоты (от чего предостерегал Нагарджуна) - то получится некий всеобщий субстрат, Парашива. Какой бы ни была шиваитская или шактистская даршана, всеобщий субстрат постулируется обязательно: место пустоты пустоты (или пустой пустоты, пустоты по-буддийски) занимает субстанциональный Бог.




> Я ж об этом и пишу. Внимательнее:
> Германн: "А кто сказал, что всё изложенное в Кангьюре пришло от Шакьямуни, а не с более ранних времён?"


Приписывать мне всякий бред не нужно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да какая разница, сколько насчитывается пустот. Главное понимать сам принцип. Пустота пуста. Если этот момент упустить, и построить теорию на основе пустоты (от чего предостерегал Нагарджуна) - то получится некий всеобщий субстрат, Парашива. Какой бы ни была шиваитская или шактистская даршана, всеобщий субстрат постулируется обязательно: место пустоты пустоты (или пустой пустоты, пустоты по-буддийски) занимает субстанциональный Бог.


Так кроме нерадивых (плохо понимающих Арья Нагарджуну) мадхъямиков такую теорию никто построить не может!!!!!!!!

----------

Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нигде, ни в каких религиозно-философских системах никто не считает некую пустоту реально независомо существующей.


Мда? Можно добавить, что понятие пустоты как бессамостности, без всяких там шив и пракритиев, присутствует только в буддизме. В низших школах буддизма пустота это вообще просто отсутствие атмана, по сути. В Читтаматре это недвойственность субъекта и объекта (при этом ум наделяется истинным существованием). В Мадхьямике по-разному. Пустота пустоты подчёркивается только у Чандракирти, имхо. Ну и в дальнейшем у ламы Цонкапы. 

Читал пейджер. Долго думал.

----------

Германн (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мне только не понятно, почему Его Святейшество Далай-лама ничего не говорит об индуистских "вбросах" в Кангьюр. И как понять, какие дхарани "относятся", а какие нет?


Индуисты заимствуют идеи и техники из буддизма тысячи лет. Если в двух религиях встречается один и тот же элемент, его автоматически, по умолчанию, приписывают индуизму, "потому что индуизм древней". На самом же деле, весь современный индуизм (кроме горстки ведических брахманов-ритуалистов) результат воздействия буддизма, результат переосмысления буддизма на теистический лад.

----------


## Нико

> Сарказм не очевиден. Ты можешь привести примеры буддийского учебного заведения,
> где изучалась бы философия тиртиков периода *после* ухода Дхармы из Индии?
> Кстати сейчас, по большому счету, актуально было бы изучать христианство и мусульманство - 
> к спорам со Свидетелями Иеговы ни один Геше не готов.))


Почему ни один геше не готов? Если они произучали много лет наландинские трактаты, где ОЧЕНЬ много взглядов оппонентов приводится? И их опровержения? 
Кстати, несколько лет назад в поезде спорила с одним кришнаитом. Очень начитанный товарищ был. В итоге не выдержал, ушёл. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ошибочка вышла
см. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546605
Писал не Германн




> Германн: "А кто сказал, что всё изложенное в Кангьюре пришло от Шакьямуни, а не с более ранних времён?"
> Я: "А это вопрос веры".
> Вы: "Вопросом веры было причислять всё, что изложено в Кангьюре действительно к тому что "произвел" Шакьямуни."

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Германн (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему ни один геше не готов? Если они произучали много лет наландинские трактаты, где ОЧЕНЬ много взглядов оппонентов приводится? И их опровержения? 
> Кстати, несколько лет назад в поезде спорила с одним кришнаитом. Очень начитанный товарищ был. В итоге не выдержал, ушёл. )


Так эти трактаты строятся на том периоде времени, а не на настоящем. Можно конечно сказать, что в настоящем представления других религиозных систем мало изменились и включаются в те категории. Но это может действительности не соответствовать.

----------


## Германн

_Да какая разница, сколько насчитывается пустот. Главное понимать сам принцип. Пустота пуста. Если этот момент упустить, и построить теорию на основе пустоты (от чего предостерегал Нагарджуна) - то получится некий всеобщий субстрат, Парашива. Какой бы ни была шиваитская или шактистская даршана, всеобщий субстрат постулируется обязательно: место пустоты пустоты (или пустой пустоты, пустоты по-буддийски) занимает субстанциональный Бог._




> Так кроме нерадивых (плохо понимающих Арья Нагарджуну) мадхъямиков такую теорию никто построить не может!!!!!!!!


Это сделал Шанкара.
Шиваизм / шактизм - это переиначенный буддизм.

----------


## Нико

> Так эти трактаты строятся на том периоде времени, а не на настоящем. Можно конечно сказать, что в настоящем представления других религиозных систем мало изменились и включаются в те категории. Но это может действительности не соответствовать.


А мне кажется, что прежние представления сохранились. У индуистов плохо с реформированием. )) В отличие от исламских фундаменталистов. )

----------


## Нико

> Это сделал Шанкара.
> Шиваизм / шактизм - это переиначенный буддизм.


Но не буддизм всё-таки, надеюсь?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А мне кажется, что прежние представления сохранились. У индуистов плохо с реформированием. )) В отличие от исламских фундаменталистов. )


Нико. Да даже в отношении направлений буддизма такая же история.
В большинстве трактатов говорится только про воззрения от силы двух-трёх школ. А в тибетской традиции чаще всего идут споры с воображаемыми оппонентами из вайбхашики и саутрантики (в лучшем случае), хотя разброс воззрений был побольше. Да и чтобы вы сказали в том случае, если вам заявят, что бог невыразим, немыслим и пр.? Это очень похоже на то, что говорил Шантаракшита про абсолютный уровень.

----------


## Германн

> Но не буддизм всё-таки, надеюсь?


Нет, конечно. Гаудапада первым переиначил мадхьямаку на теистический лад, дело продолжили Говинда и Шанкара. 
Абхинавагупта довёл эту философию до логического предела, признав самоомрачение Бога. Монизм с неизбежностью ведёт к абсурду.

А вот как строится мифология происхождения буддизма из "древнего" шиваизма: 

Как было на самом деле:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C1%F5%...E8%E2%E5%EA%E0
Обращаясь к сторонникам Буддхапалиты, Бхававивека говорил: «Возьмём змею и веревку. Если вы назовёте эту верёвку змеёй, ужалит ли она вас? Нет. Почему? Потому что у верёвки нет собственных характеристик змеи. Но змея обладает собственными характеристиками змеи. Поэтому если вы назовёте змею змеей, она будет выполнять функции змеи. Если же, как вы утверждаете, всё существует только номинально, следовательно, можно называть что угодно как угодно. Тогда вы назовёте Сансару Нирваной, и Сансара превратится в Нирвану».

Но ведь "индуизм древней". Значит, "на самом деле" было так:
http://саморазвитие1.рф/Induizm/Gaudapada.php
Тем не менее, один из стихов Гаудапады (отрывок, где говорится, что ошибочно мы можем воспринять веревку змеей, хотя она таковой не является) цитирует мадхьямик Бхававивека, живущий в VI веке, что говорит о том, что либо Гаудапада жил намного раньше и не был парамгуру Шанкары, либо что сам Шанкара жил раньше принятой даты.

----------


## Германн

Когда первые шиваитские аскеты ходили с черепом на палке, взяв на себя несовершённый грех убийства брахмана и ожидая милости Шивы - в Китае, в 5-м веке, с подачи индийских монахов уже строились первые мандалы (площадки для поклонения по кругу образам божеств, с получением различных сиддхи). К шестому веку, в Китае обнаруживается практика Маричи с очищением зала, в комментариях на которую 8 века есть указания по построению мандалы. Шестым веком датируется тантра Манджушри-мула-кальпа, в которой описано пострение мандал. Сто лет спустя, в 7-м веке, Дхармакирти критически отзывается о буддийских тантристах, впервые упоминая в связи с ними индуистских тантриков. Это научная история.

Но конечно, индуистский тантризм (божество+мандала+йога+текст) "древней". Ибо воистину!

----------


## Карма Палджор

Германн. Научитесь читать что пишут. Вы часто передергиваете и домысливаете то чего не говорилось. Уже не раз вам это говорили. Как бы опять не выяснилось, что вы еще что-то мельком глазами пробежали.

----------

Vidyadhara (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ошибочка вышла
> см. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546605
> Писал не Германн


Ну да, вышла, однако всё равно мы об одном и том же.

----------


## Alex

На колу мочало, начинай сначала. Германн, не могли бы вы привести цитату из сообщения Вантуса, Ондрия, Тонпо, Карма Палджора или меня, где утверждается, что "индуистский" тантризм древнее "буддийского"? Спасибо.
И да - какое отношение Шанкара имеет к шактизму?

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На колу мочало, начинай сначала. Германн, не могли бы вы привести цитату из сообщения Вантуса, Ондрия, Тонпо, Карма Палджора или меня, где утверждается, что "индуистский" тантризм древнее "буддийского"? Спасибо.
> И да - какое отношение Шанкара имеет к шактизму?


Запасаемся попкорном и колой  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Мда? Можно добавить, что понятие пустоты как бессамостности, без всяких там шив и пракритиев, присутствует только в буддизме. В низших школах буддизма пустота это вообще просто отсутствие атмана, по сути. В Читтаматре это недвойственность субъекта и объекта (при этом ум наделяется истинным существованием). В Мадхьямике по-разному. Пустота пустоты подчёркивается только у Чандракирти, имхо. Ну и в дальнейшем у ламы Цонкапы. 
> 
> Читал пейджер. Долго думал.


А я о чём? О том, что только у мадхъямиков. Потому что никому больше в голову не приходило считать пустоту существующей независимо и реально. Доказывание пустоты путсоты неактуально нигде, кроме как в мадхъямаке, потому что неверное понимание мадхъямаки может привести к утверждению непустоты пустоты. А в других воззрениях такого акцента на пустоту не делают, тем не менее, пользуясь понятия*ми* шуньяты.

----------

Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, конечно. Гаудапада первым переиначил мадхьямаку на теистический лад, дело продолжили Говинда и Шанкара. 
> Абхинавагупта довёл эту философию до логического предела, признав самоомрачение Бога. Монизм с неизбежностью ведёт к абсурду.
> 
> А вот как строится мифология происхождения буддизма из "древнего" шиваизма: 
> 
> Как было на самом деле:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C1%F5%...E8%E2%E5%EA%E0
> Обращаясь к сторонникам Буддхапалиты, Бхававивека говорил: «Возьмём змею и веревку. Если вы назовёте эту верёвку змеёй, ужалит ли она вас? Нет. Почему? Потому что у верёвки нет собственных характеристик змеи. Но змея обладает собственными характеристиками змеи. Поэтому если вы назовёте змею змеей, она будет выполнять функции змеи. Если же, как вы утверждаете, всё существует только номинально, следовательно, можно называть что угодно как угодно. Тогда вы назовёте Сансару Нирваной, и Сансара превратится в Нирвану».
> 
> ...


Одна тут проблема - Абхинавагупта никакого отношения к Шанкаре не имеет. Более того, Шанкара опирался на упанишады, Веданта-сутру и Бхагавадгиту, а Абхинавагупта  - на агамы, Шива-сутры, хотя Гиту тоже комментировал, но - в духе идей, изложенных в агамах (у него даже в Гите шлок больше, чем в "шанкаровском" варианте), а не в Веданта-сутрах. Так что Абхинавагупта никак не мог развивать идеи Шанкары. Он этого и не делал. Более того, если веданта (в том числе и шанкаровская, а она - не единственная) входит в число шести традиционных даршан индийской философии, то Пратьябхиджня - не входит и стоит, несколько, особняком. 

З.Ы. Впрочем, Германну - по фиг, разумеется.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> На колу мочало, начинай сначала. Германн, не могли бы вы привести цитату из сообщения Вантуса, Ондрия, Тонпо, Карма Палджора или меня, где утверждается, что "индуистский" тантризм древнее "буддийского"? Спасибо.


Из Вантуса - легко. Но зачем Вы снова персонализируете? Я критикую сам подход. Смысл моих слов не в том, что конкретно Вантус (мой ваджрный брат, кроме прочего) в чём-то неправ, или Карма Палджор. Смысл только в том, что если обнаруживается общий элемент в буддизме и индуизме, нельзя только на основании этого делать вывод о том, что заимствование шло в направлении из инуизма в буддизм. Пусть даже есть англоязычные гуманитарии (тысячи, тысячи их), которые некритично восприняли эту исходную установку. Ангажированность индийских учёных по-человечески можно понять: традиционные хинду. Но млеччхам их ошибки не к лицу.




> И да - какое отношение Шанкара имеет к шактизму?


Огромное. Шанкара изменил лицо всего индуизма, оформил современный шиваизм (версией которого является шактизм). Абхинавагупта, комментируя и критикуя Шанкару, развивает его идеи, доводит их до логического завершения. Кашмирский шиваизм (трика) это и шиваизм, и шактизм одновременно. Философия Абхинавагупты - вершина этой мысли. Шанкара - фундамент.

----------


## Tong Po

> На колу мочало, начинай сначала. Германн, не могли бы вы привести цитату из сообщения Вантуса, Ондрия, Тонпо, Карма Палджора или меня, где утверждается, что "индуистский" тантризм древнее "буддийского"? Спасибо.
> И да - какое отношение Шанкара имеет к шактизму?


Да ему по фиг! Он же практиует тут джапу. Это ж очевидно  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Абхинавагупта, комментируя и критикуя Шанкару, развивает его идеи, доводит их до логического завершения. Кашмирский шиваизм (трика) это и шиваизм, и шактизм одновременно. Философия Абхинавагупты - вершина этой мысли. Шанкара - фундамент.


А не затруднит подсказать названия работ (и дать цитаты), в которых Абхинавагупта критикует Шанкару?

----------


## Германн

> Одна тут проблема - Абхинавагупта никакого отношения к Шанкаре не имеет. Более того, Шанкара опирался на упанишады, Веданта-сутру и Бхагавадгиту, а Абхинавагупта  - на агамы, Шива-сутры, хотя Гиту тоже комментировал, но - в духе идей, изложенных в агамах (у него даже в Гите шлок больше, чем в "шанкаровском" варианте), а не в Веданта-сутрах. Так что Абхинавагупта никак не мог развивать идеи Шанкары. Он этого и не делал. Более того, если веданта (в том числе и шанкаровская, а она - не единственная) входит в число шести традиционных даршан индийской философии, то Пратьябхиджня - не входит и стоит, несколько, особняком. 
> З.Ы. Впрочем, Германну - по фиг, разумеется.


Конечно, пофиг - потому что читал. Идея о том, что Агамы находятся в оппозиции к веданте - идея, популярная только у млеччхов. Кашмирские шиваиты, как раз, вполне традиционны. Но и другие даршаны (принимающие млеччхов в ряды своих адептов) не отвергают веданту. Зачем? Они развивают общую для шиваизма и шактизма мысль, идею монистического Бога, игнорируя традиционные кастовые ограничения.




> А не затруднит подсказать названия работ (и дать цитаты), в которых Абхинавагупта критикует Шанкару?


"Брахман шиваизма не то же самое, что Брахман адвайта-веданты, весьма напоминающий нигилистическую концепцию буддизма" Абхинавагупта, "Паратришишика-виварана" (комментарий к "Паратришишике") 5. 221. Акцент на реальности Шакти: на реальности самоомрачения  Бога.

----------


## Alex

> Смысл только в том, что если обнаруживается общий элемент в буддизме и индуизме, нельзя только на основании этого делать вывод о том, что заимствование шло в направлении из индуизма в буддизм.


А тут кто-то с этим спорил? Я лично как раз писал, и не раз, что заимствование шло в обоих направлениях, и еще большой вопрос, в каком больше.




> Абхинавагупта, комментируя и критикуя Шанкару, развивает его идеи, доводит их до логического завершения.


Ну что вы. У них принципиально разные воззрения. Впрочем, я не считаю, что на буддийском форуме уместно обсуждение небуддийской индийской философии.

Кто тут из нас вообще криптоиндуист, кстати?

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, пофиг - потому что читал. Идея о том, что Агамы находятся в оппозиции к веданте - идея, популярная только у млеччхов. Кашмирские шиваиты, как раз, вполне традиционны. Но и другие даршаны (принимающие млеччхов в ряды своих адептов) не отвергают веданту. Зачем? Они развивают общую для шиваизма и шактизма мысль, идею монистического Бога, игнорируя традиционные кастовые ограничения.


А Вам всё по фиг. Например то, что *я не писал об оппозиции агам к веданте*. Во-первых, потому что вданта - *НЕ ОДНА*. Во-вторых - агам - *СОТНИ* И, я уверен на 100500%, что Вы и трети агам не читали, также как и произведения ведантистов разного толка, а потому сказать, что там и к чему находится в оппозиции не можете. Так же как и я. Только я, в отличии от Вас, никаких утверждений не делаю. Кроме того, что Абхинавагупта не был продолжателем Шанкары, его не комментировал и учение его не развивал - он был САМОСТОЯТЕЛЕН. А это вовсе не значит, что находился в оппозиции, как, впрочем, и обратного.

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, пофиг - потому что читал. Идея о том, что Агамы находятся в оппозиции к веданте - идея, популярная только у млеччхов. Кашмирские шиваиты, как раз, вполне традиционны. Но и другие даршаны (принимающие млеччхов в ряды своих адептов) не отвергают веданту. Зачем? Они развивают общую для шиваизма и шактизма мысль, идею монистического Бога, игнорируя традиционные кастовые ограничения.
> 
> 
> "Брахман шиваизма не то же самое, что Брахман адвайта-веданты, весьма напоминающий нигилистическую концепцию буддизма" Абхинавагупта, "Паратришишика-виварана" (комментарий к "Паратришишике") 5. 221. Акцент на реальности Шакти: на реальности самоомрачения  Бога.


Где тут критика Шанкары? Это - не критика. Вы погуглите по слову "критика". Впрочем, аллах с ним, будем считать это именно критикой именно Шанкары, но, если это критика - с какого перепугу Абхинавагупта развивает-то идеи Шанкары?! Он как раз стоит на *ДРУГИХ ПОЗИЦИЯХ*. Иначе придётся признать, что Нагарджуна, критикуя ишвараваду , развивает её идеи.

----------


## Германн

> Где тут критика Шанкары? Это - не критика. Вы погуглите по слову "критика".


Конечно, критика Шанкары. Ради уточнения, дальнейшего развития монизма. 
(Реальность монистического Бога Абхинавагупта, разумеется, ни в коем случае не отвергал.)

"Находя противоречие между единством и многообразием неразрешимым, некоторые мыслители (ведантисты) заявляют, что видимое многообразие неразрешимо, так как оно есть первичное неведение (авидья)" Абхинавагупта, "Ишвара-пратьябхиджня-вимаршини" 2.131.

"Если авидью считать необъяснимой, нам непонятно для кого она необъяснима. С одной стороны, её сущностная природа проявляется, а с другой стороны, она считается "неописуемой". Что же это? Если это означает, что её существование не может быть объяснено или подтверждено с помощью логических доводов, тогда возникает вопрос что это за логика, которая противоречит непосредственному опыту? Каким образом сущность, сияющая как переживание, может не удостоверяться?" 2.202.

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, критика Шанкары. Ради уточнения, дальнейшего развития монизма. 
> (Реальность монистического Бога Абхинавагупта, разумеется, ни в коем случае не отвергал.)
> 
> "Находя противоречие между единством и многообразием неразрешимым, некоторые мыслители (ведантисты) заявляют, что видимое многообразие неразрешимо, так как оно есть первичное неведение (авидья)" Абхинавагупта, "Ишвара-пратьябхиджня-вимаршини" 2.131.
> 
> "Если авидью считать необъяснимой, нам непонятно для кого она необъяснима. С одной стороны, её сущностная природа проявляется, а с другой стороны, она считается "неописуемой". Что же это? Если это означает, что её существование не может быть объяснено или подтверждено с помощью логических доводов, тогда возникает вопрос что это за логика, которая противоречит непосредственному опыту? Каким образом сущность, сияющая как переживание, может не удостоверяться?" 2.202.


Где тут развитие идей Шанкары? Тут - *ПОЛНОЕ НЕСОГЛАСИЕ С НИМИ*.

----------


## Tong Po

Кстати, я вот всё никак в толк взять не могу - Вы чего "докопались" до Шанкары и Абхинавагупты? Они Вам зачем? Критиковать Вы их всё равно не можете. Оставьте их уже в покое. Последователей Трики (реальных, с дикшами и т.д.) и в Индии-то днём с огнём поискать надо (хотя есть, разумеется и ашрам Свами Лакшмана Джу действует), а уж в РФ-то...

----------


## Германн

> А тут кто-то с этим спорил? Я лично как раз писал, и не раз, что заимствование шло в обоих направлениях, и еще большой вопрос, в каком больше.


Это неопределённое высказание. Когда англоязычные авторы ВНЕЗАПНО понимают, что происхождение Ваджраяны из шиваизма опровергается историческим фактами, хотя мысль всё же очень симпатичная, они напускают туман общих слов. Естественная для науки предпосылка заключается в том, что если две религии соседствуют, они должны оказывать друг на друга какое-то влияние. "Заимствование шло в обоих направлениях, и еще большой вопрос, в каком больше" - слова академического Капитана  Очевидность. Исторические же факты подкрепляют традиционное буддийское представление об уникальности (первенстве) Ваджраяны, с признанием отпадения от Учения какой-то части древних тантриков. Теорию же о шиваитских корнях Ваджраяны, если она имеет научный статус (а не является предметом чей-то религиозной веры) именно что опровергают. 




> Ну что вы. У них принципиально разные воззрения.


Принципиально, воззрение Шанкары и Абхинавагупты одно и то же: монизм. А вот детали разные. 
Если для Шанкары неведение "тайна сия велика есть", Абхинавагупта признал самоомрачение Бога.




> Кто тут из нас вообще криптоиндуист, кстати?


Тот, кто верит в Бога: поставив реальную со своей стороны всеобщую сущность на место пустой пустоты.




> Кстати, я вот всё никак в толк взять не могу - Вы чего "докопались" до Шанкары и Абхинавагупты? Они Вам зачем? Критиковать Вы их всё равно не можете.


Это Вы не можете объяснить, как при единстве субстрата, при всеобщей субстанции, возможна уже состоявшаяся Пробуждённость - когда хотя бы один человек омрачён. Это не получилось у Шанкары с Абхинавагуптой, не получится и у Вас. Монизм с неизбежностью ведёт к логическим противоречиям: общеизвестным в философии. Поэтому, в любой живой религии, можно видеть отступление от монизма. Психологически, это необходимо верующим для отделения совершенного Бога от несовершенного мира. 

(Ещё можно отказаться от логики, как таковой, в принципиальных вопросах монизма: бхеда-абхеда в Индии, диалектический материализм в СССР). 

В буддизме нет Бога, всеобщей субстанции ( нет, например, такого: http://nathablog.com/2011/04/02/adinath/ ). 
*Пустота пуста.*

----------


## Германн

Отрицание монизма в Ньингма:

"В наши дни недалёкие люди говорят: "Проявления - это ваш собственный ум", "Проявления - это Дхармакая", "Пробуждённость - это ум". Это не отличается от бреда сумасшедшего, который утверждает: "Голова - это задница!", "Огонь - это вода!", "Темнота - это свет!" Очевидно, что их неведение гораздо больше этого. Если бы проявления были умом, то последовало бы, что у ума есть цвет и прочее. Последовало бы, что когда вас нет, ваш ум остаётся в том же месте, потому что проявления продолжают существовать (после того, как вы ушли). Также следовал бы, что когда родился один человек, то с ним родились все, а когда один человек умер, то и все умерли вместе с ним. Следовало бы, что если десять миллионов людей видят одну и ту же вазу, то поскольку она является чьим-то умом, значит, все обладают одним и тем же умом. Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды представют все явления, то сансара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа. Последовало бы, что моментальное движение ума, возникающего тут и там, даёт возможность явлениям возникать где угодно, и так далее, - таких ошибок не перечесть. 
*Если бы проявления были Дхармакаей*, тогда эти проявления запредельны проявлениям и непроявлениям, потому что Дхармакая находится за пределами проявленного и непроявленного. *Это значило бы, что Дхармакая - это переживание заблуждения*, и что Дхармакая имеет субстанцию с воспринимаемыми чертами, *потому что проявления - это переживания заблуждения*, имеющие субстанцию и характерные черты. Последовало бы, что проявления не могут проявляться в контексте заблуждения, потому что Дхармакая, будучи Абсолютом, не может является заблуждающимся".

_Лонгченпа, "Сокровищница драгоценных слов и смысла": "Четвёртый ваджрный пункт". Цит. по: "Тайны Дзогчена", Киев. 2005 - стр. 147._

----------


## Карма Палджор

и заканчивается 120-я страница разговора ни о чём

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если рупа-дхармы йогически воспринимаются как пустые, это исключает рупа-дхармы как явления на субстрате материи, существующей со своей стороны. Нет субстанции, есть пустота. Нет дхармина, есть дхармы.


Пустота в буддизме - это ни некая метафизическая сущность, которую Вы тут пытаетсь постулировать в замен такой же метафизической категории как "внешняя, существующая со своей стороны материя". Пустота в буддизме - это взаимозависимое возникновение.  Поскольку все вещи обусловлены, они являются непостоянными (аничча), и потому в них не содержится какой-то неизменной сущности (анатта). Можно сказать, что в абсолютном смысле ни одна вещь не существует подлинно, хотя обычному человеку всегда кажется, что вещи существуют сами по себе. Поскольку в вещах нет неизменной сущности, они являются "пустыми" (сунья).




> Первый поворот содержит Учение о пустоте 5 скандх, пудгалы; Второй поворот - о пустоте дхарм.
> Для Первого поворота вопрос о субстрате дхарм действительно остаётся за рамками, но не для второго.


Пять скандх - это и есть дхармы, вернее совокупности или групп дхарм. На предмет безличности и безсубстанциональности пять совокупностей в суттах также сравниваются с пеной, пузырями, миражём, с полым стволом растения. 

«Как если бы зрячий человек, наблюдал бы многочисленные пузыри на Ганге, по мере того, как они проплывают; и он бы внимательно наблюдал за ними и изучал их. И после внимательного изучения он бы увидел, что они представляются ему пустыми, нереальными, безсубстанциональными. Точно также монах созерцает все телесные феномены... чувства... восприятия... формации ума... сознание... прошлые, настоящие или будущие... далёкие и близкие. И он внимательно наблюдает и изучает их. И после внимательного изучения они представятся ему пустыми, нереальными, безсубстанциональными».

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> и заканчивается 120-я страница разговора ни о чём


О _пустоте пустоты_. Всё сказанное сводится к традиционной (от Ламримов до Упадеши Дзогчен) демаркации Будда-Дхармы и индуизма: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5230

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче:
"Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
 Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность".

Лопон Тензин Намдак: 
"Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум» ... "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность".

----------


## Карма Палджор

Германн
В том что вы сейчас процитировали - нет ни слова о пустоте пустоты. Вас по-моему несёт уже совсем не туда.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Пустота в буддизме - это ни некая метафизическая сущность, которую Вы тут пытаетсь постулировать в замен такой же метафизической категории как "внешняя, существующая со своей стороны материя". Пустота в буддизме - это взаимозависимое возникновение.  Поскольку все вещи обусловлены, они являются непостоянными (аничча), и потому в них не содержится какой-то неизменной сущности (анатта). Можно сказать, что в абсолютном смысле ни одна вещь не существует подлинно, хотя обычному человеку всегда кажется, что вещи существуют сами по себе. Поскольку в вещах нет неизменной сущности, они являются "пустыми" (сунья).


Не нужно мне приписывать диаметрально противоположных взглядов. Пустота совсем не такая же категория, как объективная материя. В том-то всё и дело. Пустота пуста. В Тхераваде этот аспект Учения не рассматривается (здесь речь о Ваджраяне): но Тхераваду и не путают с теистическим монизмом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

положим, что пустота не пуста не-пустотой.

----------

Pyro (31.01.2013), Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн
> В том что вы сейчас процитировали - нет ни слова о пустоте пустоты. Вас по-моему несёт уже совсем не туда.


Речь идёт об альтернативе монизму: о философских отличиях Будда-Дхармы от индуизма (не только на "церковном" уровне и в практике).
С монизмом несовместимы утверждения авторитетных Учителей Дзогчен - и несовместимо с монизмом учение о _пустоте пустоты_ прасангики.
Доктринально, _пустота пустоты_ - противоположность всеобщей субстанции (такой, как _Парашива_). В Дзогчен, пустоте прасангики соответствует кадаг.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Речь идёт об отрицании монизма. 
> С монизмом несовместимы утверждения авторитетных Учителей Дзогчен - и несовместимо с монизмом учение о _пустоте пустоты_ прасангики.
> Доктринально, _пустота пустоты_ - противоположность всеобщей субстанции (такой, как _Парашива_). В Дзогчен, пустоте прасангики соответствует кадаг.


Начало вашего сообщения:



> О пустоте пустоты. Всё сказанное сводится


Сейчас же вы говорите про некое отрицание монизма. Либо вы соврали тогда либо сейчас. Это на ваш выбор и вкус.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (31.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пустота совсем не такая же категория, как объективная материя. В том-то всё и дело. Пустота пуста.


Это словоблудие какое-то! ) Наверняка это можно продолжить, например:  "Пустота пустоты пуста"! ))




> В Тхераваде этот аспект Учения не рассматривается (здесь речь о Ваджраяне): но Тхераваду и не путают с теистическим монизмом.


В Ваджраяне рассматривается тоже, что и в других традициях, относящих себя к буддизму, просто другими словами и соотвественно другими методами реализуется воззрение. Если это не так, то это не буддизм тогда. ) Просто есть люди, которые трактуют это как совершенно разные аспекты учения. Это объясняется привязанностью к словам и неспособностью ухватить суть, стоящую за метафорами. Вот и получается, что "подобно иллюзии", "подобно миражу" или "впышке молнии" у некоторых равняется голой иллюзии. Т.е. пытаются протащить в буддизм идеи  Майявады! ))

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> положим, что пустота не пуста не-пустотой.


Мудрость Будды не пуста от мудрости: не делая из мудрости субстанцию, можно так сказать. Но "сама" пустота, конечно же, пуста. Если пустота не пуста, за мудростью Будды оказывается субстанция, её носитель: Парашива. В то время, когда мудрость Будды это единство ясности и пустоты. Мудрость Будды пуста от изолированного и застывшего существования. И её пустота - пуста.

----------


## Германн

> Это словоблудие какое-то! ) Наверняка это можно продолжить, например:  "Пустота пустоты пуста"! ))


Можно, причём до бесконечности. Ничего сущего со своей стороны, в пустоте не найти, сколько ни искать. Сказать об этом можно одной фразой: "пустота пуста". С философской т.зр., пустота не субстанция. В отличие от монистического Абсолюта (Ниргуна Брахмана, Парашивы).




> В Ваджраяне рассматривается тоже, что и в других традициях, относящих себя к буддизму, просто другими словами и соотвественно другими методами реализуется воззрение.


Да.

----------


## Курт

С интересом читаю обсуждение. ))
Почему-то вспомнился старый анекдот:

Приходит маленькая насупленная девочка в магазин и протягивает продавщице бидон.
- Девочка, тебе чего? - Спрашивает продавщица.
- МАМА СКАЗАЛА "СМЕТАНУ".
Продавщица наливает ей сметану, возвращает бидон...
- Девочка, а деньги где?..
Девочка, все так же насупленно:
- МАМА СКАЗАЛА "В БИДОНЕ".

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (31.01.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013), Кузьмич (01.02.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Курт. Тут можно вспомнить и другой анекдот. Про бетонную стену в раю и адвентистов. Что-то подсказывает, что Германн очень похож на них. Он думает, что единственный хоть что-то понимает, хотя отметил тему редкостным словоблудием

----------


## Германн

> Курт. Тут можно вспомнить и другой анекдот. Про бетонную стену в раю и адвентистов. Что-то подсказывает, что Германн очень похож на них. Он думает, что единственный хоть что-то понимает, хотя отметил тему редкостным словоблудием


Не единственный. На БФ предостаточно традиционных буддистов.
Когда аргументы заканчиваются (бывает, так и не начавшись) остаются только личные оценки.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Можно, причём до бесконечности. Ничего сущего со своей стороны, в пустоте не найти, сколько ни искать.


Так я вот и не пойму никак, зачем что-то искать в пустоте? Чтобы потом выдвигать софизмы типы "пустота пустоты"? ))

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не единственный. На БФ предостаточно традиционных буддистов.
> Когда аргументы заканчиваются (бывает, так и не начавшись) остаются только личные оценки.


У вас не было аргументации. Никакой, окромя лекций. Вдобавок и к лекциям вы притягивали "за уши" аргументацию, которая нравится вам. А точнее - выдуманная вами. Пожалуй дополним список и тем, что канонические тексты вам мало знакомы. 
Ладно. Хотите страдать фигней и флудить - дело ваше. Отсутствием аргументации, словоблудием, отсутствием знаний текстов вы уже себя зарекомендовали. Дальше можно в принципе и не разговаривать.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (31.01.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так я вот и не пойму никак, зачем что-то искать в пустоте? Чтобы потом выдвигать софизмы типы "пустота пустоты"? ))


Человеку понравилась сия фраза. Видать проняло.
И как всякий человек, который не разбирается в матчасти, он пошел своей дорогой. Обвиняя учителей (которые знали в разы больше него) в ереси и целые школы. Но что поделаешь? Человек не разбирается в предмете и путается даже в своих высказываниях

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (31.01.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так я вот и не пойму никак, зачем что-то искать в пустоте? Чтобы потом выдвигать софизмы типы "пустота пустоты"? ))


В пустоте ищут всеобщую субстанцию только иноверцы и (раскритикованные сотни лет назад) сторонники "недостоверного жентонга".
Нагарджуна называл таких людей безнадёжными. Отрицание субстанции пустоты и называется пустотой пустоты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В пустоте ищут всеобщую субстанцию только иноверцы и (раскритикованные сотни лет назад) сторонники "недостоверного жентонга". 
> Отрицание субстанции пустоты и называется пустотой пустоты.


Следовательно, "пустота пустоты" - это не аспект учения, который Вы говорили, якобы не рассматривается в Тхераваде, а просто некий аргумент, рожденный в споре буддистов с не-буддистами и сторонниками "недостоверного жентонга".

----------


## Германн

> Следовательно - это не аспект учения, который Вы говорили, якобы не рассматривается в Тхераваде, а просто некий аргумент, рожденный в споре буддистов с не-буддистами и сторонниками "недостоверного жентонга".


Это махаянское Учение Второго поворота:
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
При желании, его краткую форму наверняка можно выявить в Тхераваде.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Отрицание монизма в Ньингма:
> 
> "В наши дни недалёкие люди говорят: "Проявления - это ваш собственный ум", "Проявления - это Дхармакая", "Пробуждённость - это ум". Это не отличается от бреда сумасшедшего, который утверждает: "Голова - это задница!", "Огонь - это вода!", "Темнота - это свет!" Очевидно, что их неведение гораздо больше этого. Если бы проявления были умом, то последовало бы, что у ума есть цвет и прочее. Последовало бы, что когда вас нет, ваш ум остаётся в том же месте, потому что проявления продолжают существовать (после того, как вы ушли). Также следовал бы, что когда родился один человек, то с ним родились все, а когда один человек умер, то и все умерли вместе с ним. Следовало бы, что если десять миллионов людей видят одну и ту же вазу, то поскольку она является чьим-то умом, значит, все обладают одним и тем же умом. Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды представют все явления, то сансара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа. Последовало бы, что моментальное движение ума, возникающего тут и там, даёт возможность явлениям возникать где угодно, и так далее, - таких ошибок не перечесть. 
> *Если бы проявления были Дхармакаей*, тогда эти проявления запредельны проявлениям и непроявлениям, потому что Дхармакая находится за пределами проявленного и непроявленного. *Это значило бы, что Дхармакая - это переживание заблуждения*, и что Дхармакая имеет субстанцию с воспринимаемыми чертами, *потому что проявления - это переживания заблуждения*, имеющие субстанцию и характерные черты. Последовало бы, что проявления не могут проявляться в контексте заблуждения, потому что Дхармакая, будучи Абсолютом, не может является заблуждающимся".
> 
> _Лонгченпа, "Сокровищница драгоценных слов и смысла": "Четвёртый ваджрный пункт". Цит. по: "Тайны Дзогчена", Киев. 2005 - стр. 147._


В этом абзаце нет никакого "отрицания монизма". Это ваши измышления. Здесь Лонгченпа показывает как опасно путать между собой джняну и виджняну или ригпа и сем. В последнем предложении и вовсе об Дхармакая к Абсолюту приравнивается. Делайте выводы.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему ни один геше не готов? Если они произучали много лет наландинские трактаты, где ОЧЕНЬ много взглядов оппонентов приводится? И их опровержения? 
> Кстати, несколько лет назад в поезде спорила с одним кришнаитом. Очень начитанный товарищ был. В итоге не выдержал, ушёл. )


Записи диспута остались? Или как обычно у буддистов - все оппоненты остаются инкогнито. ))

----------


## Германн

> Многие люди приходят на буддийские ретриты с определённой информацией -- агни-йоговской, аумовской там и пр. Потом многие же из них в процессе обучения меняют свои взгляды на буддийские. Засилья индуистов на буддийских посвящениях никогда не видела. Мне кажется, Германн, мы идём по кругу. Вы повторяете одно  и тоже.


Думаю, на этом можно и закончить. Источники процитированы - принципиальное отличие Ваджраяны от индуистской тантры очевидно.

----------


## Ондрий

> На колу мочало, начинай сначала. Германн, не могли бы вы привести цитату из сообщения Вантуса, Ондрия, Тонпо, Карма Палджора или меня, где утверждается, что "индуистский" тантризм древнее "буддийского"?


Вообще-то именно это я и утверждал, ссылаясь на буддийские же тантрические тексты. Было бы странным, если бы в период провозглашения тантр в Индии не была бы известна йога. Сюда я вношу весь комплекс понятий и методик, которые в буддиской обертке могли конечно модифицироваться (а так и было) под буддийскую доктрину. Пример тантры Чакрасамвары уже приводился мною.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В этом абзаце нет никакого "отрицания монизма". Это ваши измышления. Здесь Лонгченпа показывает как опасно путать между собой джняну и виджняну или ригпа и сем. В последнем предложении и вовсе об Дхармакая к Абсолюту приравнивается. Делайте выводы.


_"Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды предстают все явления, то сансара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа."_

Будда и омрачённый человек не обладают общей, объединяющей их в единое целое, субстанции.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Там сказано, что переживание заблуждения и Дхармакая не могут быть одной сущностью.


 Конечно не могут. Индуистские тантрически культы тоже проводят разницу между переживанием Абсолюта и заблуждением. Только их недуализму это никак не вредит.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Конечно не могут. Индуистские тантрически культы тоже проводят разницу между переживанием Абсолюта и заблуждением. Только их недуализму это никак не вредит.


Вы правы. Я тоже подумал, и уточнил возражение:

_ "Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды предстают все явления, то сансара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа."_

Будда и омрачённый человек не обладают общей, объединяющей их в единое целое, субстанции.

----------


## Ондрий

> Безначальное [дхарма]дхату — вот источник всех явлений. Сансара и нирвана существуют потому, что есть дхармадхату.





> Дхармакая есть измерение изначально чистой сущности, а потому является источником возникновения трех кай, которые всегда неотъемлемо в ней присутствуют.  Однако у дхармакаи нет никаких разнообразных или приложимых к объектам признаков, таких как лицо или руки.
> ...
> Сущность основы изначально чиста. Поэтому основа выходит за пределы постоянства или бытия: ее невозможно свести к вещественным или приложимым к объектам признакам.
> ...
> Если объяснить подробнее, то [миры] самбхогакаи проявляются из созидательного движения сущности [основы].
> ...
> Если подытожить, то нечистые явления круговорота бытия возникают в непрерывном ригпа, пребывают в ригпа и есть просто игра ригпа. Они никогда не существовали вне ригпа, как сновидения никогда не бывают нигде, кроме сна.


Ну и на закуску.



> Проявление всего — это мое бытие, 
> Возникновение всего — это моя реальность; 
> Во всей вселенной 
> Нет ни одного явления, которое не было бы мной.


....

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Tong Po (31.01.2013), Vidyadhara (31.01.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вообще-то именно это я и утверждал, ссылаясь на буддийские же тантрические тексты. Было бы странным, если бы в период провозглашения тантр в Индии не была бы известна йога. Сюда я вношу весь комплекс понятий и методик, которые в буддиской обертке могли конечно модифицироваться (а так и было) под буддийскую доктрину. Пример тантры Чакрасамвары уже приводился мною.


Тантра это божество+мандала+йога+текст. Мандалы, проявления Самбхогакаи, не было до Будды.
Исторические факты подкрепляют буддийское представление о первичности Ваджраяны и опровергают её происхождение из индуизма.

----------


## Ондрий

> Будда и омрачённый человек не обладают общей, объединяющей их в единое целое, субстанции.


А вы вообще буддист? Тибетские школы-то к этой фразе точно не относятся.

----------


## Германн

> Ну и на закуску.


Закусывать нужно традиционными комментариями - в данном случае, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (Введение, О природе Самантабхадры). Как я уже писал, неоднократно, текст первоисточников метафоричен и оставляет большой простор для произвольных интерпретаций - в то время, когда живая традиция передаёт традиционное понимание. Один и тот же текст в Ваджраяне и у шактов, будучи заимствованным-переписанным, имеет принципиально разное значение.

_Будда и омрачённый человек не обладают общей, объединяющей их в единое целое, субстанции._



> А вы вообще буддист? Тибетские школы-то к этой фразе точно не относятся.


См. цитаты и ссылки выше.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вы правы. Я тоже подумал, и уточнил возражение:
> _ "Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды предстают все явления, то сансара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа."_


Здесь солипсизм отрицается, а не выдуманный вами монизм.




> Будда и омрачённый человек не обладают общей, объединяющей их в единое целое, субстанции.


В хинду культах тоже нет никакой субстанции объединяющей всех в единое целое. А если есть, то приведите санскритский текст подтверждающий это.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Здесь солипсизм отрицается, а не выдуманный вами монизм.


Солипсизм со стороны Будды (который упомянут в тексте) и является теистическим монизмом. Теистический монизм это солипсизм Бога.




> В хинду культах тоже нет никакой субстанции объединяющей всех в единое целое. А если есть, то привидите санскритский текст подтверждающий это.


Шакти сутра
(перевод с санскрита садхаки Арьядевы, Ерченкова Олега)

атха шактисутрани бхагавадагастйавирачитАни.
Теперь (излагаются) Шакти сутры составленные почтенным Агастьей.

атхАтах шактисутрани/1/
Теперь(излагаются) шакти сутры./1/

йат картри/2/
(Шакти) есть действующая (Реальность)./2/

йададжА/3/
Которая нетварна(непорожденная)./3/

*нАнтарайо`тра/4/
И другой такой нет./4/*

В комментаторской традиции, это трактуется онтологически.
В буддизме - гносеологически.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> объективное существование "внешних" дхарм как раз и декларируется именно прасангикой.


Какой именно прасангикой?
Нагарджуна и Арьядева не высказались определенно, существуют внешние объекты, или нет. Это признают даже в гелуг.
При этом Цонкапа утверждает (в Среднем ламриме), что "хотя наставник Чандракирти признаёт условное бытие внешних объектов, он делает это иначе, чем в иных философских системах".

----------

Германн (31.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Ключевое слово "делает", а не "напрочь отвергает". Вопрос Германа не содержал уточнения "как именно".

----------


## Германн

> Ключевое слово "делает", а не "напрочь отвергает". Вопрос Германа не содержал уточнения "как именно".


Конечно, содержал - причём развёрнутое уточнение: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546137
Уважаемый Ондрий, хочу теперь задать Вам вопрос по теме. Вы согласны с уважаемым Вантусом в том, что внешние объекты существуют со своей стороны, реально? Что материи соответствует дхармадхату, татхата, паратантра? Что прасангика не отрицает материю, не существующую как дхарма, но стоящую за дхармами (за видами опыта) - не отрицает материю, существующую со своей стороны, объективно, за предметами внешнего мира?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тантра это божество+мандала+йога+текст. Мандалы, проявления Самбхогакаи, не было до Будды.
> Исторические факты подкрепляют буддийское представление о первичности Ваджраяны и опровергают её происхождение из индуизма.


Есть разные тексты тантр. В некоторых вы не увидите ничего про божеств, мандалу и пр.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Закусывать нужно традиционными комментариями - в данном случае, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Надо "закусывать" текстами, понимая о чем они, а не выдергивая из контекста цитаты. Кюндже Гьялпо не настолько метафоричен, чтобы пытаться заниматься словоблудством. Вдобавок есть комментарии и более старые, чем труды ЧННР. Впрочем вы опять позволили себе мягко говоря уход от утверждения или приведения какого-то довода.




> _Будда и омрачённый человек не обладают общей, объединяющей их в единое целое, субстанции._


Похоже вы понимаете пустоту как субстанцию.




> См. цитаты и ссылки выше.


Цитировать - не означает быть буддистом

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Есть разные тексты тантр. В некоторых вы не увидите ничего про божеств, мандалу и пр.


Да. Но они не специфичны для Ваджраяны с научной т.зр. Такие тексты были в буддизме всегда - и в индуизме тоже. 
Нет оснований выводить одно из другого, если философское значение текстов раличное.




> Похоже вы понимаете пустоту как субстанцию.


 :Smilie: 

Нет. Пустота пуста.

----------


## Германн

Философские аргументы о разности шиваизма с буддизом - и возражения - озвучены уже много раз. Предлагаю теперь рассмотреть вопрос с точки зрения здравого смысла. Если можно обойтись без Будды и его Учения, если буддизм не обязателен для достижения Пробуждения - зачем тогда быть "буддистом"? Если всё пришло из шактизма, то почему нельзя быть просто шактом? Ведь в буддизме, с этой точки зрения, постоянно встречаются искажения: вечно Лама какой-нибудь отрицает монизм. А в шактизме монизм вне критики, он обязательно есть. Чистое учение, если верить в первенство индуизма. Почему бы не стать чистым шактом тогда?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это Вы не можете объяснить, как при единстве субстрата, при всеобщей субстанции, возможна уже состоявшаяся Пробуждённость - когда хотя бы один человек омрачён. Это не получилось у Шанкары с Абхинавагуптой, не получится и у Вас. Монизм с неизбежностью ведёт к логическим противоречиям: общеизвестным в философии. Поэтому, в любой живой религии, можно видеть отступление от монизма. Психологически, это необходимо верующим для отделения совершенного Бога от несовершенного мира.


Так я и не пытаюсь. И не пытался. Зачем мне? Это - Ваша проблема, не моя. А Абхинавагупта вполне объясняет. Другое дело, что есть некие моменты... Только не Вам их рассматривать. По крайней мере - не сейчас. 

Кстати, Вы в курсе, что логика бывает не тольо формальной? Не только двоичной? Вы почитайте чё-нить по этому поводу. Сильно удивитесь. В прасангике такого нету.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да. Но они не специфичны для Ваджраяны с научной т.зр.


Неспецифичны скорее с традиционной точки зрения. С научной проблем нет.




> Нет оснований выводить одно из другого, если философское значение текстов раличное.


Не зная текстов приводите утверждение. Кустарный подход несведущего человека. В очередной раз.




> Пустота пуста.


Игра слов. Ясная и вне мадхьямаки. Однако по вашим личным утверждениям по всей теме заметно, что всё таки вы ей придаете качество субстанциональности.
В противном случае высказывание "пустота пуста" излишне.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Философские аргументы о разности шиваизма с буддизом - и возражения - озвучены уже много раз.


Вы их не озвучили, поскольку не владеете пониманием ни того, ни другого.
Опровержение ваших идей вам приводили уже не раз.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы их не озвучили, поскольку не владеете пониманием ни того, ни другого.
> Опровержение ваших идей вам приводили уже не раз.


Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам весь этот буддизм, если есть чистая, изначальная Санатана Дхарма?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Другой вопрос. В СНГ есть суфизм, каббала - где тоже монизм. Но традиционный, на нашем же языке. Если есть Бог, и у разных религий единая сущность (даже у буддизма, в котором с этим несогласны) неужели слияние с Абсолютом у суфиев и каббалистов будет чем-то хуже, чем у шактов? Так зачем же тогда хинду-дхарма? Что заставляет искать Бога так далеко, познавая его на чужом языке, когда Бог так близко? Почему шактизм из далёкой Индии не является, на самом деле, бегством от Абсолюта?


Очередные лозунги ни о чём. При научном подходе такой вариант беседы не подразумевается. При подходе мадхьамаки - тоже. Делаем вывод, что кроме лозунгов и неграмотности вы предоставить ничего не можете.

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так я и не пытаюсь. И не пытался. Зачем мне? Это - Ваша проблема, не моя. А Абхинавагупта вполне объясняет. Другое дело, что есть некие моменты... Только не Вам их рассматривать. По крайней мере - не сейчас. 
> 
> Кстати, Вы в курсе, что логика бывает не тольо формальной? Не только двоичной? Вы почитайте чё-нить по этому поводу. Сильно удивитесь. В прасангике такого нету.


Вы сильно удивитесь, но я прошёл курс математической логики и сдал экзамены по ней в техническом ВУЗе. 
Нечёткой логикой Заде и прочими меня не удивить. Кроме формальной есть логика силлогизмов, старинная, да.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тантра это божество+мандала+йога+текст. Мандалы, проявления Самбхогакаи, не было до Будды.
> Исторические факты подкрепляют буддийское представление о первичности Ваджраяны и опровергают её происхождение из индуизма.


С чего это? Тантра - это тип текста. Если б Вы удосужились прочитать хотя бы Виджнянабхайрава-танру, то могли бы за етить, что никаких мандал там нет. Да и иштадэвата далеко не во всех методах присутствует. Но Вам же по фиг...

Кстати, если б Вы удосужились внимательно почитать любое жизнеописание Шакьямуни, то у Вас бы, наверно получилось заметить, что принц Гаутама воспитывался в традиционном брахманиче ком духе, а когда покинул дворец - примкнул к странствующим аскетам, учился у них, причём видно, что сии а кеты были ни фига не брахманисты и пользовались довольно отличными от ведийских методами, которые как раз и похожи на тантрические методики (глубокая медитация и т.п.). Напомню, что нигде нет упоминай, что учителя Гаутамы совершали ягьи и т.п. А именно ягьи и есть основные методы ведийского индуизма, в отличии от тантрического.

----------


## Германн

> Очередные лозунги ни о чём. При научном подходе такой вариант беседы не подразумевается. При подходе мадхьамаки - тоже. Делаем вывод, что кроме лозунгов и неграмотности вы предоставить ничего не можете.


Что Вы знаете о научном методе? Расскажите, как его себе представляете. Способны сформулировать критерий научного знания, в двух словах?

----------


## Германн

> С чего это? Тантра - это тип текста. Если б Вы удосужились прочитать хотя бы Вджнянабхайрава-танру, то могли бы за етить, что никаких мандал там нет. Да и иштадэвата далеко не во всех методах присутствует. Но Вам же по фиг...


Для Ваджраяны специфичны мандалы. Это маркер, по которому можно отслеживать историю метода.
(То, что для традиционного буддиста первенство Ваджраяны - предмет веры, нет смысла обсуждать.)




> Кстати, если б Вы удосужились внимательно почитать любое жизнеописание Шакьямуни, то у Вас бы, наверно получилось заметить, что принц Гаутама воспитывался в традиционном брахманиче ком духе, а когда покинул дворец - примкнул к странствующим аскетам, учился у них, причём видно, что сии а кеты были ни фига не брахманисты и пользовались довольно отличными от ведийских методами, которые как раз и похожи на тантрические методики (глубокая медитация и т.п.). Напомню, что нигде нет упоминай, что учителя Гаутамы совершали ягьи и т.п. А именно ягьи и есть основные методы ведийского индуизма, в отличии от тантрического.


Ну, это старая индуистская версия... В буддийской традиции Шравакаяны - сейчас это Тхеравада, японская Вайбхашика и Саутрантика далеко, - считается, что Будда отверг методы своих учителей, как не ведущие к Пробуждению. Махаянисты же считают, что Будда явил себя людям уже Пробуждённым, учиться ему было незачем.

Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам весь этот буддизм, если есть чистая, изначальная Санатана Дхарма?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы сильно удивитесь, но я прошёл курс математической логики и сдал экзамены по ней в техническом ВУЗе. 
> Нечёткой логикой Заде и прочими меня не удивить. Кроме формальной есть логика силлогизмов, старинная, да.


Ну по Вам-то не скажешь. Не демонстрируете Вы знаний этих курсов. Не демонстрируете. Забыли, видимо, всё. Или и не помнили.

----------


## Tong Po

> Для Ваджраяны специфичны мандалы. Это маркер, по которому можно отслеживать историю метода.
> (То, что для традиционного буддиста первенство Ваджраяны - предмет веры, нет смысла обсуждать.)



Вы все ваджраянкие тантры знаете? И, потом, что это доказывает? Ни-че-го.

----------


## Германн

> Вы все ваджраянкие тантры знаете? И, потом, что это доказывает? Ни-че-го.


Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам весь этот буддизм, если есть чистая, изначальная Санатана Дхарма?

----------


## Германн

Вопрос каждому, считающему шактизм полноценным путём к Пробуждению.
*Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам двусмысленной буддизм с его заблуждающимися Ламами, если есть чистая Санатана Дхарма?*

----------


## Ондрий

А почему Германн не читает, не понимает и не имеет намерения понимать, что ему тут пишут уже 245ю стр?

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Tong Po (31.01.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А почему Германн не читает, не понимает и не имеет намерения понимать, что ему тут пишут уже 245ю стр?


Что шиваизм/шактизм первоисточник Ваджраяны. Вопрос: почему Вы не шакт?
Сам считаю индуистский тантризм вторичным по отношению к Ваджраяне. Поэтому, практикую оригинал - а не искажённую копию.

----------


## Tong Po

> Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам весь этот буддизм, если есть чистая, изначальная Санатана Дхарма?


Встречный вопрос: почему Вы - бот?

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Встречный вопрос: почему Вы - бот?


Карел Чапек. Двенадцать приемов литературной полемики.

     1. Despicere (смотреть свысока - лат.), или прием первый.

     Состоит   в   том,  что  участник  диспута  должен  дать  почувствовать
противнику свое интеллектуальное  и моральное  превосходство, иными словами,
дать  понять, что противник  -  человек ограниченный, слабоумный,  графоман,
болтун,  совершенный нуль, дутая  величина, эпигон,  безграмотный  мошенник,
лапоть,  плевел, подонок и  вообще субъект, недостойный того,  чтобы  с  ним
разговаривали. Такая априорная  посылка дает вам затем право на тот барский,
высокомерно-поучающий  и  самоуверенный тон,  который неотделим  от  понятия
"дискуссия". Полемизировать,  осуждать  кого-то, не соглашаться  и сохранять
при этом известное  уважение к противнику - все это не входит в национальные
традиции.

     2.  Прием  второй,  или  Termini  (терминология  -  лат.).  Этот  прием
заключается  в  использовании  специальных полемических оборотов.  Если  вы,
например, напишете, что господин Икс, по вашему мнению, в чем-то  неправ, то
господин  Икс  ответит,  что  вы "вероломно  обрушились  на  него". Если  вы
считаете, что, к  сожалению,  в чем-то не хватает  логики, то ваш  противник
напишет, что вы "рыдаете" над этим или  "проливаете слезы". Аналогично этому
говорят "брызжет слюной" вместо "протестует", "клевещет", вместо "отмечает",
"обливает грязью" вместо "критикует",  и так далее. Будь вы даже человек  на
редкость тихий и безобидный, словно ягненок, с помощью подобных выражений вы
будете  наглядно  обрисованы   как  субъект  раздражительный,  сумасбродный,
безответственный и  отчасти ненормальный.  Это, кстати, само собой объяснит,
почему  ваш  уважаемый противник обрушивается на вас с такой горячностью: он
просто защищается от ваших вероломных нападок, ругани и брани.

     3. Прием третий известен под названием Caput canis  (здесь: приписывать
дурные  качества  -  лат.).  Состоит  в  искусстве  употреблять  лишь  такие
выражения,  которые   могут   создать   об   избиваемом  противнике   только
отрицательное  мнение. Если вы осмотрительны, вас можно назвать  трусливым ;
вы  остроумны  - скажут,  что  вы претендуете на остроумие  ; вы  склонны  к
простым  и конкретным доводам  -  можно объявить,  что  вы  посредственны  и
тривиальны  ;  у  вас  склонность  к  абстрактным  аргументам  - вас выгодно
представить  заумным схоластом, и так далее.  Для ловкого полемиста попросту
не существует  свойств, точек зрения и душевных состояний, на которые нельзя
было  бы наклеить ярлык, одним своим названием  разоблачающий  поразительную
пустоту, тупость и ничтожество гонимого противника.

     4.  Non habet (здесь:  констатировать отсутствие  -  лат.),  или  прием
четвертый.  Если  вы серьезный  ученый, над  вами  легко  одержать победу  с
помощью  третьего  приема,  заявив,  что  вы  тугодум,  болтливый  моралист,
абстрактный теоретик или что-нибудь в  этом  роде. Но вас можно уничтожить и
прибегнув к  приему  Non  habet. Можно  сказать, что вам не хватает  тонкого
остроумия,  непосредственности  чувств  и интуитивной  фантазии. Если же  вы
окажетесь  именно  непосредственным человеком, обладающим тонкой  интуицией,
вас можно сразить утверждением, что вам недостает твердых принципов, глубины
убеждений  и  вообще моральной ответственности. Если вы рассудочны, то вы ни
на что не годитесь, так  как лишены глубоких  чувств, если вы обладаете ими,
то вы просто  тряпка, потому что вам не хватает  более  высоких рациональных
принципов. Ваши подлинные свойства не имеют значения - нужно найти, чего вам
не дано, и втоптать вас в грязь, отправляясь от этого.

     5. Пятый прием  называется Negare  (здесь:  отрицать  наличие  -  лат.)
Cостоит в простом отрицании всего вашего, всего, что вам присуще. Если вы, к
примеру,  ученый  муж,  то  можно  игнорировать этот  факт и сказать, что вы
поверхностный болтун,  пустозвон  и дилетант.  Если вы  в течение десяти лет
упорно твердили, что (допустим), верите в чертову бабушку или Эдисона, то на
одиннадцатом  году  о вас  можно заявить  в полемике, что  никогда еще вы не
поднимались до позитивной веры  в существование чертовой бабушки  или Томаса
Альвы Эдисона. И это  сойдет, потому что непосвященный читатель ничего о вас
не знает, а посвященный испытывает чувство злорадства от сознания, что у вас
отрицают очевидное.

     6. Imago (здесь: подмена - лат.) - шестой прием. Заключается в том, что
читателю подсовывается некое невообразимое чучело, не имеющее ничего  общего
с   действительным  противником,  после  чего   этот  вымышленный  противник
изничтожается. Например, опровергаются  мысли, которые противнику никогда  и
не приходили в голову и которых он, естественно, никогда не высказывал ; ему
показывают,  что  он  болван  и  глубоко  заблуждается,  приводя  в  примеры
действительно  глупые  и  ошибочные тезисы,  которые, однако, не принадлежат
ему.

     7. Pugna (избиение - лат.) - прием, родственный предыдущему. Он основан
на том,  что  противнику  или концепции,  которую он  защищает,  присваивают
ложное  название, после чего вся  полемика ведется против  этого произвольно
взятого  термина.  Этим  приемом  пользуются  чаще  всего в  так  называемых
принципиальных полемиках.  Противника  обвиняют в  каком-нибудь  непотребном
"изме" и потом разделываются с этим "измом".

     8. Ulises  (Улисс  (Одиссей) - символ хитрости - лат.) - прием восьмой.
Главное  в  нем - уклониться в  сторону и  говорить не  по существу вопроса.
Благодаря этому  полемика выгодно оживляется, слабые  позиции  маскируются и
весь спор приобретает бесконечный характер. Это также называется "изматывать
противника".

     9. Testimonia  (свидетельства - лат.).  Этот прием  основан на том, что
иногда  удобно  использовать ссылку  на авторитет (какой  угодно), например,
заявить - "еще Пантагрюэль говорил" или "как доказал Трейчке". При известной
начитанности  на  каждый случай  можно  найти какую-нибудь  цитату,  которая
наповал убьет противника.

     10.  Quousque... (доколе...  -  лат.) Прием  аналогичен  предыдущему  и
отличается лишь отсутствием прямой ссылки на авторитет. Просто говорят: "Это
уже давно отвергнуто",  или  "Это уже пройденный  этап", или "Любому ребенку
известно",  и  так далее.  Против  того, что опровергнуто таким  образом, не
требуется  приводить никаких  новых  аргументов. Читатель верит, а противник
вынужден защищать "давно опровергнутое" - задача довольно неблагодарная.

     11.  Impossibile  (здесь: нельзя допускать - лат.). Не допускать, чтобы
противник  хоть  в  чем-нибудь оказался прав.  Стоит  признать за  ним  хоть
крупицу ума  и  истины  - проиграна вся  полемика.  Если иную  фразу  нельзя
опровергнуть, всегда еще остается возможность сказать: "Господин Икс берется
меня  поучать...",  или  "Господин  Икс оперирует  такими плоскими  и  давно
известными  истинами,  как  его "открытие...",  или "Дивись весь мир! Слепая
курица нашла зерно и теперь кудахчет, что...". Словом, всегда что-нибудь  да
найдется, не так ли?

     12.  Jubilare  (торжествовать  -  лат.).  Это один  из наиболее  важных
приемов, и состоит он  в  том,  что  поле боя всегда нужно покидать  с видом
победителя.  Искушенный  полемист  никогда не бывает  побежден.  Потерпевшим
поражение всегда оказывается его противник, которого сумели  "убедить"  и  с
которым "покончено".  Этим-то  и отличается  полемика  от  любого иного вида
спорта. Борец на  ковре честно признает себя  побежденным;  но, кажется,  ни
одна  еще  полемика  не кончалась  словами: "Вашу руку,  вы  меня  убедили".
Существует много  иных приемов, но  избавьте меня  от  их описания; пусть уж
литературоведы собирают их на ниве нашей журналистики.

----------

Курт (31.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

О! Троллинг и флуд продолжается? Чего ещё нашли, воспользовавшись гуглом?

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Что шиваизм/шактизм первоисточник Ваджраяны. Вопрос: почему Вы не шакт?
> Сам считаю индуистский тантризм вторичным по отношению к Ваджраяне. Поэтому, практикую оригинал - а не искажённую копию.



Германн, а кто конкретно из Ваших оппонентов в этой теме практикует индуистский тантризм?

З.Ы. Кстати, бОльшая часть адептов Ваджраяны практикует её вовсе не из-за, якобы, первичности. По другим причинам совершенно. Но уж если Вам важна историческая первичность... Практикуйте ведийскую религию - она точно раньше Ваджраяны. Исторически. :Wink:

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> О! Троллинг и флуд продолжается? Чего ещё нашли, воспользовавшись гуглом?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а кто конкретно из Ваших оппонентов в этой теме практикует индуистский тантризм?
> З.Ы. Кстати, бОльшая часть адептов Ваджраяны практикует её вовсе не из-за, якобы, первичности. По другим причинам совершенно. Но уж если Вам важна историческая первичность... Практикуйте ведийскую религию - она точно раньше Ваджраяны. Исторически.


Не спрашивал. У меня был другой вопрос: почему оппонент его не практикует, как исходное учение. Сам тоже ответил на собственный вопрос, *подколки нет*: считаю Ваджраяну первоначальным, исходным тантризмом, *поэтому практикую оригинал* - а не искажённую копию. (Правда, индуистский тантризм путём к Пробуждению не считаю: в моём случае эквивалентом будет ученичество у неквалифицированных Лам. Когда Учение настоящее, но искажённое. Ответ: если Лама не вызывает у меня доверия, никогда не принимаю посвящений, даже если метод совершенно замечательный.)

----------


## Tong Po

> 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYdfs...e_gdata_player

----------

Германн (31.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам весь этот буддизм, если есть чистая, изначальная Санатана Дхарма?


Еще раз повторю,что вы не владеете ни текстами, ни соответствующими знаниями, ни аргументацией. Впрочем как и лет шесть назад на другом форуме. Причем вроде как говорили о том же самом и вам также показывали ваше незнание

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что Вы знаете о научном методе? Расскажите, как его себе представляете. Способны сформулировать критерий научного знания, в двух словах?


Формулировать для вас не стану. Всё равно либо переврете , либо дофантазируете то что не говорил.
Хватит и того ч тов этом году буду защищаться

----------


## Ондрий

Кстати, о Ригведе.

1 Не было не-сущего, и не было сущего тогда.
Не было ни воздуха, ни небосвода, за его пределами.
Что двигалось туда-сюда? Где? Под чьей защитой?
Что за вода была бездонная, глубока?

2 Не было ни смерти, ни бессмертия тогда.
Не было ни признака дня (или) ночи.
Дышало, не колебля воздуха, по своему закону Нечто Одно,
И не было ничего другого, кроме него.

3 Мрак был сокрыт мраком в начале.
Неразличимая пучина – все это.
То жизнедеятельное, что было заключено в пустоту.
Оно Одно было порождено силой жара!

4 В начале на него нашло желание,
Что было первым семенем мысли.
Происхождение сущего в не-сущем открыли
Мудрецы размышлением, ища в сердце (своем).

5 Поперек был протянут их шнур
Был ли низ? Был ли верх?
Оплодотворители были. Силы увеличения были.
Порыв внизу. Удовлетворение наверху.

6 Кто воистину знает, кто здесь провозгласит.
Откуда родилось, откуда это творение?
Далее боги (появились) посредством сотворения этого (мира).
Так кто же знает, откуда он возник?

7 Откуда это творение возникло,
Было ли оно создано или же нет – 
Кто надзирает за этим (миром) на высшем небе.
Только он знает или же не знает.

X, 129

----------


## Германн

> Шакт? Новое слово в русском языке? Еще раз повторю,что вы не владеете ни текстами, ни соответствующими знаниями, ни аргументацией. Впрочем как и лет шесть назад на другом форуме. Причем вроде как говорили о том же самом и вам также показывали ваше незнание


На вопрос ответить сложно? Сам на него ответил, никакого подвоха, всё честно. Извините сленг - в тантрических кругах середины 1990-х члены Тантра-сангхи, среди которых у меня были друзья, именно так себя и называли. С тех пор мало общался с индуистскими тантриками, может быть, самоназвание изменилось.




> Формулировать для вас не стану. Всё равно либо переврете , либо дофантазируете то что не говорил.
> Хватит и того ч тов этом году буду защищаться


Тогда давайте беседовать по-человечески, без пафоса и понтов. Меня действительно интересует заданный вопрос, пытаюсь понять мотивацию людей. Сам могу рассказать о своей мотивации, камня за пазухой нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Для Ваджраяны специфичны мандалы. Это маркер, по которому можно отслеживать историю метода.


Не факт в очередной раз. Очень много метдов ваджраяны с мандалами не работают. До такой степени много, что про исключения можно не говорить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему Вы не шакт? Зачем Вам весь этот буддизм, если есть чистая, изначальная Санатана Дхарма?


Очередной слив засчитан. Трудно дать простой прямой ответ на простой прямой вопрос? Видать трудно

----------


## Курт

> Философские аргументы о разности шиваизма с буддизом - и возражения - озвучены уже много раз. Предлагаю теперь рассмотреть вопрос с точки зрения здравого смысла. Если можно обойтись без Будды и его Учения, если буддизм не обязателен для достижения Пробуждения - зачем тогда быть "буддистом"? Если всё пришло из шактизма, то почему нельзя быть просто шактом? Ведь в буддизме, с этой точки зрения, постоянно встречаются искажения: вечно Лама какой-нибудь отрицает монизм. А в шактизме монизм вне критики, он обязательно есть. Чистое учение, если верить в первенство индуизма. Почему бы не стать чистым шактом тогда?


Каждому свое (с).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поэтому, практикую оригинал - а не искажённую копию.


Деется что вы до копии не дотягиваете. Ни по пониманию, ни по практике. Что уж говорить про оригинал с такими познаниями

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Скучно, Карма Палджор. Скучно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда давайте беседовать по-человечески, без пафоса и понтов.


Покажите отсутствие понтов и ломания пальцев для начала сами. А также покажите знание текстов (не поздних комментариев).
Пока видно дополнительно и отсутствие представлений о ваджраяне. Еще один элемент к нерадостной картинке  :Smilie: 




> Меня действительно интересует заданный вопрос, пытаюсь понять мотивацию людей.


Ложь. Вы уже мног остраниц просто наезжаете на людей, школы,учителей. Ни о каком интересе тут речи быть не может

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

Не вижу смысла продолжать беседу.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Скучно, Карма Палджор. Скучно.


Очередные понты

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не вижу смысла продолжать беседу.


При отсутствии агрументации, знаний и пр. можно засчитать очередной слив

----------


## Вантус

> Не факт в очередной раз. Очень много метдов ваджраяны с мандалами не работают. До такой степени много, что про исключения можно не говорить.


Германн не знает, что мандалообразные конструкции можно найти хоть у американских индейцев. А уж у шайва можно найти самые настоящие мандалы. Но действительно, откуда боту знать про янтры?

----------

Tong Po (31.01.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

И какого века шиваитская мандала? 5-го, когда в Китае (исторически) строили первые мандалы, с подачи индийских монахов? 
Это поздняя мандала, слишком поздняя. Есть даже возможность, в науке, датировать зрелый индуистский тантризм аж 10 веком.
И существует гипотеза зарождения тантры в Китае (как же это возможно в науке?), откуда она потом перешла в Индию. 

Древность индуистского тантризма, с научной точки зрения, мягко говоря - очень спорная.
Аскеты, о которых есть обрывочная информация - обычные ритуалисты, а не тантрики.
Тексты, о которых говорится, не факт что тантрические. Ничего достоверного.

Тантризм это божество+мандала+йога+текст (буддизм в этом жанре первый).
Тексты иного рода были в буддизме изначально: из индуизма этот формат не заимствовался.
Конечно, можно развернуть теорию происхождения Махаяны из Упанишад, но это уже пройденный этап.

Конечно, можно верить в Санатана Дхарму.

----------


## Ондрий

Вантус, это не правильные пчелы и у них не правильный мед!

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013), Карма Палджор (31.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Рекомендую прочитать про Шри Янтру (Шри Чакру), происхождение которой относится ко временам Упанишад.

----------


## Ондрий

эти - тоже враги, у них нет пустоты пустоты пустоты пустоты...

----------


## Ондрий

> Не вижу смысла продолжать беседу.


Ну наконец-то!! Спасибо Вам!

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013), Вантус (31.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Ура!!! Бот выдал исключение!

----------


## Ондрий

> Ура!!! Бот выдал исключение!


Иногда они возвращаются... Вложение 12379

----------


## Германн

> Рекомендую прочитать про Шри Янтру (Шри Чакру), происхождение которой относится ко временам Упанишад.


И где там божество мандалы, проявление Самбхогакаи. Нет даже описания янтры, сплошные фантазии автора. Так можно в древних текстах всё, что угодно вычитать. Йога была ещё до буддизма - с этим никто не спорит. Возможно, в тексте описана чакра (на самом деле, непонятно, что именно описано). Ничего похожего на Ваджраяну: божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Ондрий

> Извините, что помешал Вам обсуждать свои религиозные дела на Шиваитско-Шактистском форуме.


Не извиняю. Я не шиваит и никогда не был. Извольте объясниться. Но лучше не надо, вы же сами сказали, что не видите смысла продолжать беседу. Будьте же мужчиной, отвечайте за свои обещания!

----------


## Германн

> Не извиняю. Я не шиваит и никогда не был. Извольте объясниться.


Вы отрицаете, что шиваизм ведёт к Пробуждению Будды? 
Вы приняли Прибежище в Будде и признаёте, что только буддизм (в т.ч. Сарма, указанная Вами традиция) ведёт к Пробуждению?
Вы согласны с Ламримами школ Сарма, учащими не следовать пути мирских божеств - таких, как Шива, - не следовать шиваизму?

Определите (внятно, недвусмысленно) свои религиозные взгляды.

----------


## Ондрий

Ботам я по сто раз одно и тоже не обязан ничего объяснять. Попробуйте начать читать, что пишут.
И смените иезуитский тон. Он непотребен.

----------


## Германн

> Ложь. Вы уже мног остраниц просто наезжаете на людей, школы,учителей. Ни о каком интересе тут речи быть не может


Стараюсь корректно вести беседу, несмотря на непрервный поток обвинений в свой адрес. На традиции и школы я не наезжал. Акцентирую философские моменты. Объясните, что значит Ваше поле "традиция", где Вы пишете "Ньингма, Дзогчен". Вы приняли Прибежище в Будде и верите, что только Учение Будды в Буддизме и Бон ведёт к Пробуждению? Вы отказываете, как первый Патрул Ринпоче, индуистской йоге в возможности достижения Пробуждения?




> Ботам я по сто раз одно и тоже не обязан ничего объяснять. Попробуйте начать читать, что пишут.
> И смените иезуитский тон. Он непотребен.


Ваше поле "традиция" - ложь? Помню, что Вы писали про себя как "атеиста", и писали, что "не знаете", достигают ли Пробуждения шиваиты и шакты. Этот ответ я помню, но содержательно его не понял. Какой атеизм, если речь о Пробуждении.

----------


## Ондрий

язабан

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И где там божество мандалы, проявление Самбхогакаи. Нет даже описания янтры, сплошные фантазии автора. Так можно в древних текстах всё, что угодно вычитать. Йога была ещё до буддизма - с этим никто не спорит. Возможно, в тексте описана чакра (на самом деле, непонятно, что именно описано). Ничего похожего на Ваджраяну: божество+мандала+йога+текст.


Опять неугадали. В разделе крия-тантра есть несколько сотен текстов. Там нет ни мандал, ни йоги. Иногда можно и без божества тексты отыскать.

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Олег, думаю надо завязывать. м?

----------


## Курт

Германн, а вы действительно считаете, что в буддизме есть "догмат", обязывающий всякого буддиста считать, что Пробуждение может быть достигнуто только в рамках буддизма, если кто-то так не считает, то ему автоматом - анафема?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Стараюсь корректно вести беседу, несмотря на непрервный поток обвинений в свой адрес.


Реакция оппонентов обусловлена вашими словами. Так что не надо валить на оппонентов и считать что они зря вам выдают упреки. А вот голословные обвинения с вашей стороны звучат часто. Вспомним про Долпопу, тексты которого вы не читали, но обвинять уже горазды.




> На традиции и школы я не наезжал.


На Джонанг. На одного из учителей Джонанг. Продолжать?




> Акцентирую философские моменты.


Чтобы их акцентировать, надо в них разбираться. В жентонге вы не разбираетесь. В трудах Нагарджуны, Асанги похоже тоже. В направлениях и учениях индуизма тоже (на дхарма-орге интересная беседа была, где вам похоже всё высказали). Как выможете акцентировать внимание на том, что не изучали и не понимаете? Никак




> Объясните, что значит Ваше поле "традиция", где Вы пишете "Ньингма, Дзогчен".


Как сказал Ондрий, ботам, флудерам и пр. я ничего объяснять не намерен. Надо было в традицию приписать еще и Джонанг. А также Кагью.




> Вы приняли Прибежище в Будде и верите, что только Учение Будды в Буддизме и Бон ведёт к Пробуждению?


Вы спрашиваете? См. выше про ботов и флудеров.




> Вы отказываете, как первый Патрул Ринпоче, индуистской йоге в возможности достижения Пробуждения?


См. выше.




> Ваше поле "традиция" - ложь?


См. выше. Пальцы гнуть рекомендуете перестать. Это ни к чему не приводит.

Вау!!! Ондрий... язабан

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, думаю надо завязывать. м?


Пора. А то времени не хватит на поработать для других. Тексты зовут...

----------

Ондрий (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Опять неугадали. В разделе крия-тантра есть несколько сотен текстов. Там нет ни мандал, ни йоги. Иногда можно и без божества тексты отыскать.


Они неспецифичны, как уже говорилось. Ваджраяна эта система со своими характерными признаками. И эта система первой возникает в буддизме. Что касается текстов йоги, дхарани, и прочего: они всегда были в буддизме. Но никто, кажется, не строит на этом научную теорию буддийских заимствований из индуизма. Совсем другое дело тантризм (нечто более специфическое, нежели просто йога). Ваджраяна буддийское изобретение, и лишь потом аналогичные формы тантризма (божество+мандала+йога+текст) появляются в других традициях.

Это с научной точки зрения. Естественно, верующий буддист будет верить в то, что Будда проявлял себя в измерении Самбхогакаи, учив тантре божеств и людей. Что до проявления мандалы Самбхогакаи ничего подобного не существовало, что Ваджраяна уникальный метод, Будда-Дхарма. Традиция не выводит себя из шиваизма / шактизма. И данные науки подкрепляют представление о первичности буддийского тантризма, опровергая привычную многим теорию о происхождении Ваджраяны вне буддизма.

Решающими здесь являются китайские свидетельства.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Они неспецифичны, как уже говорилось.


Ваше, Германн, мнение - меня не интересует. Не интересует как по этому вопросу, так и по многим другим. Вы уже не один раз показали своё незнание.




> Ваджраяна эта система со своими характерными признаками. И эта система первой возникает в буддизме. Что касается текстов йоги, дхарани, и прочего: они всегда были в буддизме. Ни никто, кажется, не строит на этом научную теорию буддийских заимствований из индуизма.


слово "кажется" мне нравится. Но тем не менее ваше высказывание показывает отсутствие увас ознакомления с собственно текстами традиции.




> Совсем другое дело тантризм (нечто более специфическое, нежели просто йога). Ваджраяна буддийское изобретение, и лишь потом аналогичные формы тантризма (божество+мандала+йога+текст) появляются в других традициях.


Не факт. И опять высказывание не соответствующее действительности про божество+мандала+йога+текст. Уже говорил, что с текстами собственной традиции вы незнакомы. Замечу, что говорил не я один.

Но за сим я покидаю сию тему, поскольку работы действительно много. Как по текстам Джонанг, так и по текстам других традиций. И еще раз повторю, что дискуссию можно вести только втом случае, если приводится аргументация. Вы ее не приводите. А лозунги я не слушаю.

----------


## Германн

> язабан





> См. выше. Пальцы гнуть рекомендуете перестать. Это ни к чему не приводит.
> Вау!!! Ондрий... язабан


Карма Палджор. Ондрий. Все свои аргументы я изложил. Ссылки сделал. Вижу, что вызыаю у Вас неприязнь. Извините, если чем задел. На самом деле, я сейчас сижу в тепле, пью чай. В душе спокойно. Давайте просто завершим беседу, и не будем держать друг на друга зла. Следаю паузу в своём писании на форум. На самом деле, у меня появились неотложные дела.

Спасибо за интересную беседу.

P.S. Alex и Вантус - спасибо и Вам. *Уважаю за честность*.

----------

Alex (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Наталья А (01.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле стоит малость пустота пустоты выпустить пар. Германн (на мой взгляд; как показывает пустота пустоты опыт, человек часто весьма отличается от своего интернет-образа) достаточно пустота пустоты адекватный человек, искренний буддист, неравнодушный к Дхарме, просто пустота пустоты некоторые моменты вызывают деление на ноль; ну и ничего пустота пустоты страшного. Думаю, представься пустота пустоты случай, я бы с удовольствием выпил с ним по пустота пустоты чашечке кофию.

----------

Германн (31.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Ондрий (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле стоит малость пустота пустоты выпустить пар. Германн (на мой взгляд; как показывает пустота пустоты опыт, человек часто весьма отличается от своего интернет-образа) достаточно пустота пустоты адекватный человек, искренний буддист, неравнодушный к Дхарме, просто пустота пустоты некоторые моменты вызывают деление на ноль; ну и ничего пустота пустоты страшного. Думаю, представься пустота пустоты случай, я бы с удовольствием выпил с ним по пустота пустоты чашечке кофию.


Не ёрничайте. Пустота пустоты имеет место быть. И это важный предмет для рассмотрения. Но ещё важнее пустота. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> На самом деле стоит малость пустота пустоты выпустить пар. Германн (на мой взгляд; как показывает пустота пустоты опыт, человек часто весьма отличается от своего интернет-образа) достаточно пустота пустоты адекватный человек, искренний буддист, неравнодушный к Дхарме, просто пустота пустоты некоторые моменты вызывают деление на ноль; ну и ничего пустота пустоты страшного. Думаю, представься пустота пустоты случай, я бы с удовольствием выпил с ним по пустота пустоты чашечке кофию.


Всецело поддерживаю. Вполне можно и нужно разделять "личное и рабочее".

----------

Германн (31.01.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

Фраза "Пустота пустоты имеет место быть" представляет собой прекрасную мишень для прасангики. И, кстати, я вовсе не ерничаю.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Фраза "Пустота пустоты имеет место быть" представляет собой прекрасную мишень для прасангики. И, кстати, я вовсе не ерничаю


Т.е. выпустить стрелу в прасангику? И попасть в некую мишень? (А Германн просто уютно пьёт чай сейчас)

----------


## Legba

Друзья, вот хочу вам пожаловаться...
Совершенно не понимаю половину того, что написано.
Вот читаешь Цонкапу (в том числе - и цитаты здесь) - все ОК.
Ну или Лонченпу. А тут..
Онтология, гносеология, субстанция, субстрат...
"А этот пацак всё время говорит на языках, продолжения которых не знает!"))

Ну вот цитировался пример с нищим, объясняющий "пустоту пустоты". 
Все довольно ясно. Понятие устраняет вполне определенное заблуждение - кстати, думаю, не самое и распространенное.
Почему вдруг оно стало "демаркационной линией" и всем прочим - совсем не понимаю.

Демаркационная линия проходит, ИМХО, в области личной практики.
Практиковать "одновременно буддийскую и индуистскую йогу" не выйдет, прежде всего,
потому, что на каждую из них жизни не хватит. И это вполне достаточный маркер.
Извините, есличо.

----------

Alex (01.02.2013), Ho Shim (01.02.2013), Pema Sonam (01.02.2013), Tong Po (01.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (01.02.2013), Нико (01.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (01.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Практиковать "одновременно буддийскую и индуистскую йогу" не выйдет, прежде всего,
> потому, что на каждую из них жизни не хватит. И это вполне достаточный маркер.
> Извините, есличо.


Боюсь, что одновременно не получится даже практиковать отцовские и материнские тантры не в рамках шести йог Наропы, а как самостоятельные системы.

----------

Alex (01.02.2013), Legba (01.02.2013), Tong Po (01.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь, что одновременно не получится даже практиковать отцовские и материнские тантры не в рамках шести йог Наропы, а как самостоятельные системы.


Некоторым удаётся.

----------


## Legba

> Боюсь, что одновременно не получится даже практиковать отцовские и материнские тантры не в рамках шести йог Наропы, а как самостоятельные системы.


Насколько я помню, Атиша намекал, что Йидам должен быть *один*, и этого куда как достаточно.
Можно сказать, что ситуация еще строже))

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а вы действительно считаете, что в буддизме есть "догмат", обязывающий всякого буддиста считать, что Пробуждение может быть достигнуто только в рамках буддизма, если кто-то так не считает, то ему автоматом - анафема?


Да ну какая анафема. Я совершенно согласен с Таранатхой (трактат которого вчера читал) в его отношении к добродетельным иноверцам и еретикам. И те, и другие получают высокое рождение богом или человеком, а еретики ещё и нарабатывают благую связь с Дхармой. Пробуждение будет достигнуто потом, и они могут опередить ортодоксов, впереди множество жизней. Главное быть хорошим человеком. По сути, мы все сейчас одинаковы, и нарабатываем благие отпечатки на будущее.

Лично для меня очень важно практиковать то уникальное, что есть в буддизме. Хочу когда-нибудь в будущей жизни достичь специфически буддийский Плод. Если получится быстрее, чем за кальпу - очень хорошо. Чем больше думаю над этим, тем больше убеждаюсь в пользе философии Чже Цонкапы для правильного созерцания, лично для себя.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да ну какая анафема. Я совершенно согласен с Таранатхой (трактат которого вчера читал) в его отношении к добродетельным иноверцам и еретикам. И те, и другие получают высокое рождение богом или человеком, а еретики ещё и нарабатывают благую связь с Дхармой. Пробуждение будет достигнуто потом, и они ещё опередят ортодоксов, всякое может быть. Главное быть хорошим человеком.
> Лично для меня очень важно практиковать то уникальное, что есть в буддизме. Хочу когда-нибудь в будущей жизни достичь специфически буддийский Плод. Если получится быстрей, чем за кальпу - очень хорошо. Чем больше думаю над этим, тем больше убеждаюсь в пользе философии Чже Цонкапы для правильного созерцания, лично для себя.


А ведь Таранатха это жентонг  :Smilie:  Плоть от плоти, кровь от крови Долпопы. И иногда один к одному.

----------

Tong Po (01.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А ведь Таранатха это жентонг  Плоть от плоти, кровь от крови Долпопы. И иногда один к одному.


Ну да. И мне очень понравилась лестница, которую он выстроил по направлению от внешних учений к Дхарме - и то, что он считает Будда-Дхарму уникальной.

----------


## Dron

> Фраза "Пустота пустоты имеет место быть" представляет собой прекрасную мишень для прасангики. И, кстати, я вовсе не ерничаю.


Какой прасангики? Наверное, какой-то особой, где не различают относительное и абсолютное?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну да. И мне очень понравилась лестница, которую он выстроил по направлению от внешних учений к Дхарме - и то, что он считает Будда-Дхарму уникальной.


Тут Вам намекают, что его философия несколько отлична от философии Цонкапы.

----------


## Dron

Кстати, Герман, на основе читтаматры тоже можно буддийскую тантру практиковать, а у вас МП критерий буддизма\небуддизма, как же так?

----------


## Dron

> Тут Вам намекают, что его философия несколько отлична от философии Цонкапы.


Верно, Цонкапа то попозже родился.
И именно поэтому, когда Таранатха говорит о прасангике, как о не высшем воззрении, он НЕ ГОВОРИТ о МП Цонкапы. Не читал, в связи с затруднениями темпорального характера.

----------


## Tong Po

> Верно, Цонкапа то попозже родился.
> И именно поэтому, когда Таранатха говорит о прасангике, как о не высшем воззрении, он НЕ ГОВОРИТ о МП Цонкапы. Не читал, в связи с затруднениями темпорального характера.


Ну почему же? Он, как существо, достигшее аннутара самъяк самбодхи обладал всеведением и прекрасно знал философию Цонкапы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (02.02.2013)

----------


## Джигме

Афигеть господа!!!!  2502 сообщения за месяц!!!!!!!  Даже читать не хочется...

----------


## Tong Po

> Верно, Цонкапа то попозже родился.
> И именно поэтому, когда Таранатха говорит о прасангике, как о не высшем воззрении, он НЕ ГОВОРИТ о МП Цонкапы. Не читал, в связи с затруднениями темпорального характера.


И да, Дрон, меня троллить занятие неблагодарное - я не хуже Вас могу идиотом прикидываться. Хотя... Может кто и не прикидывается?...

----------

Ондрий (01.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну почему же? Он, как существо, достигшее аннутара самъяк самбодхи обладал всеведением и прекрасно знал философию Цонкапы.


Т.е, читавшие Таранатху в текстах Цонкапы нового не увидят?

----------


## Dron

> И да, Дрон, меня троллить занятие неблагодарное - я не хуже Вас могу идиотом прикидываться. Хотя... Может кто и не прикидывается?...


Как это связано с тем, что Тарантаха не знал МП Цонкапы?
И Долпопа не знал.
И третий Кармапа не знал.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как это связано с тем, что Тарантаха не знал МП Цонкапы?
> И Долпопа не знал.
> И третий Кармапа не знал.


Дрон, ты воскрес, в очередной раз, что ли? ))))

----------


## Dron

Мэм, судя по вашему посту, простое понятие "рабочая неделя 5\7" вам не знакомо. Чему я, например, рад)

----------


## Германн

> Кстати, Герман, на основе читтаматры тоже можно буддийскую тантру практиковать, а у вас МП критерий буддизма\небуддизма, как же так?


Пустота ума не так принципиальна, как пустота пустоты. 
Пустая пустота (кадаг Дзогчен) позволяет увидеть буддизм системно, как единое целое. 

"Величие наставлений этого сочинения [имеет] четыре [аспекта].
а. Величие постижения непротиворечивости всего Учения.
б. Величие выявления всего Слова в качестве практического руководства.
в. Величие облегчения постижения Замысла Победителя.
г. Величие естественного ограждения от тяжелейшего проступка."

"Итак, за исключением некоторых специфических запретов или разрешений, в Слове царит полное согласие."
(Ламрим Чже Цонкапы.)

В Учении Дзогчен это единство подразумевается, показывается живым Учителем.
На философском уровне, чётко и недвусмысленно сформулировано Ачарьей Чандракирти с Чже Цонкапой.

Если выбирать между двумя логически возможными интерпретациями - буддизм как единое Учение, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен; или буддизм как набор школ, находящихся иногда дальше друг от друга, чем от других религий, - мне больше нравится первый подход. Можно достичь этого на уровне веры, или (что мне недоступно) йогического восприятия - но можно и вполне вербализуемо, сугубо философски. Чже Цонкапа сформулировал такую философию, показал весь Путь - от "а" до "я".

----------


## Dron

> Пустота ума не так принципиальна, как пустота пустоты.


С каких пор и почему?

----------


## Ондрий

Дрон, меняйте же работу! Германн в этой теме 24/7/365 а вы только 5/7!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.02.2013), Tong Po (02.02.2013), Дмитрий С (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, меняйте же работу! Германн в этой теме 24/7/365 а вы только 5/7!


В смысле, 2/7, генерал?

----------


## Германн

> С каких пор и почему?


Ну а Вы покрутите так и эдак. Объективно проверяемо. ПП (уже всех достал этим словосочетанием) высокоспецифичный маркер Будда-Дхармы. Добавляете ПП в кадаг Дзогчен - и всё прекрасно. Добавляете ПП в Тхераваду - дискурс не ломается. Всё, что угодно, можно так понять. А вне буддизма / бон - ПП обрушивает всё. Что это, как не действительное Слово Будды? Что-то ведь должно было дойти, преодолеть дистанцию в 2500 лет. Убеждён, что ПП - Слово Будды, прямая речь Шакьямуни. Верю, что Будда Шакьямуни прямо учил о ПП. Так, через Нагарджуну - Чандракирти - Цонкапу - Далай-Ламу этот общий принцип Учения и дошёл до наших дней.

Разве Вас не смущает то, что смущало Сакья Пандиту: почему милосердные Будды не являются людям постоянно, со своим Учением? Меня смущает. А такие вещи отвечают на вопрос: да потому что есть Ламрим, он широко известен, но (утрирую!) кому он нужен? Люди не придают именно этому Учению особого значения. А в нём есть общий принцип, доступный для всех: изложенный с философской т.зр., а не в виде персонального учения, от Учителя к ученику, в тайной линии передачи. (Ведь одно и то же значение можно передать персонально, а можно и  выразить философски. Мы не знаем, как конкретно: но ведь Будда Шакьямуни был совершенным философом.)

Так и постоянному присутствию Будд не придавалось бы особенного значения, подобно "церковному" Ламриму, который (утрирую!) как бы "для новичков".

----------


## Dron

> Ну а Вы покрутите так и эдак. Объективно проверяемо. ПП (уже всех достал этим словосочетанием) высокоспецифичный маркер Будда-Дхармы. Добавляете ПП в кадаг Дзогчен - и всё прекрасно. Добавляете ПП в Тхераваду - дискурс не ломается. Всё, что угодно, можно так понять. А вне буддизма / бон - ПП обрушивает всё. Что это, как не действительное Слово Будды? Что-то ведь должно было дойти, преодолеть дистанцию в 2500 лет. Убеждён, что ПП - Слово Будды, прямая речь Шакьямуни. Верю, что Будда Шакьямуни прямо учил о ПП. Так, через Нагарджуну - Чандракирти - Цонкапу - Далай-Ламу этот общий принцип Учения дошёл до наших дней.


Покрутить и так, да еще эдак, это, завсегда, пожалуйста. Однако, вы не потибетски предлагаете забить на мой пост про читтаматру, как на возможную теор. основу тантры, верно?

----------


## Германн

> Покрутить и так, да еще эдак, это, завсегда, пожалуйста. Однако, вы не потибетски предлагаете забить на мой пост про читтаматру, как на возможную теор. основу тантры, верно?


Зачем. Я утверждаю, что в тайной линии передачи - персонально, от Учителя к ученику, именно в тех словах, которые подходят конкретному практику на конкретной стадии Пути - передаётся значение ПП. Как в рамках воззрения Читтаматры, так и в рамках любого философского воззрения. ПП ведь не только в прасангике есть. А вне буддизма / бона (вне Будда-Дхармы) ПП нет, и быть не может: начнётся процесс превращения не-Дхармы в Дхарму, что попросту не востребовано, никому не нужно (было бы нужно, все бы буддистами / бонцами стали давно).

Если правильно практиковать тантру с воззрением Читтаматры, практика сработает на появление живого знания пустоты, с ПП. Живое знание вовсе не обязательно выражается философски, в развёрнутом дискурсе. Лама может не быть философом, верно? Чже Цонкапа поработал именно как философ. Это была его миссия, очевидно. Поэтому, всё то же самое, что постигается при помощи коанов или тантрической медитации, с соблюдением коренных обетов, было высказано Чже Цонкапой на языке философии. Очень внятно, открыто, доступно для всех, при желании. 

Будда-Дхарма идёт "против шерсти", это вещь не сансарная. Поэтому, такое высшее Учение просто должно было оказаться (утрирую!) непопулярным. Когда говорят, что основатели 4-х великих школ достигли реализации (включая Цонкапу), что Ламрим это наше всё - это воспринимается как форма этикета, что ли. Никто с этим не спорит, но ведь это благочестивая условность, церковный жест. А вдруг так и есть. И из этого можно сделать какие-то выводы.

*Я могу ошибаться*. Пока что (сугубо рациональным путём, никакой мистики, никаких внезапных озарений) вслепую нащупал ПП - точно так же, как можно что-либо нащупать в научном исследовании. Вроде бы, всё прекрасно работает. Значит, нужно взять на заметку, лично для себя.

Меня тут обвиняют в "лозунгах". На самом деле, никого я ни к чему не призываю. Мне важно кое-что понять, наверное, я эгоист - использую форум как пищу для размышлений. Поэтому, стараюсь очень точно, очень кратко выразить главную мысль. Если мысль ерунда, её заметят и разрушат критикой. Если выдерживает критику, можно оставить себе.

Такая мысль - исходный принцип "Сказал ли Будда что-то уникальное? Сказал." Это не лозунг. Это подход к изучению текстов, чтоб что-то понять. Я действительно верю, что Будда не просто так приходил. Кроме Упанишад, нужно было сказать что-то совсем другое. Чтоб пробиться к прямой речи Будды через 2500 лет (сейчас меня закидают помидорами) "испорченного телефона", кроме опоры на живую традицию (что безусловно), можно ещё попробовать отыскать что-то действительно уникальное.

Вот Карма Палджор говорит, что в тибетском Каноне есть явные примеси небуддийского материала. Может быть, это прозвучит для кого-нибудь неожиданно: я считаю, что в тёмном средневековом Тибете так и должно было случиться, с точки зрения здравого смысла, особенно с медицинскими тантрами. Почему нет? Меня это обескураживает, но я понимаю. С рациональной точки зрения, прекрасно понимаю, что энтропия растёт, что информация замутняется за 2500 лет. Сам Будда говорил, что Учение постепенно приходит в упадок. 

Поэтому, пытаюсь вслепую нащупать то уникальное, что - как я верю, - позволяет услышать прямую речь Будды Шакьямуни. (Это не отменяет опоры на живую традицию, это мой подход к общению на форуме.) Думаю, что какие-то вещи можно нащупать и рационально, обращая внимание на уникальные элементы нашего вероучения.

___
О форуме.

Нико очень мне помогла, указав на Свабхавикаю как на осознанню пустоту, на аспект Дхармакаи (которого у человека нет), а не пустоту вообще (хотя каждый человек пустотен). Пема Дролкар, наверное, тоже пыталась помочь, говоря о Ламриме - но я иронически воспринимал, если честно. Это просто пример, как работает форум. 

Мне это помогает правильно настроить созерцание.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем. Я утверждаю, что в тайной линии передачи - персонально, от Учителя к ученику, именно в тех словах, которые подходят конкретному практику на конкретной стадии Пути - передаётся значение ПП. *Как в рамках воззрения Читтаматры, так и в рамках любого философского воззрения*.


Ну, так пусть передают в рамках миллиарда хинду даршан, вы верно просекаете, согласен, благослови вас Кали.

----------


## Dron

Герман, ваш акцент на ПП, видимо, происходит от нингмапинской трактовки 10 бхуми? Там постижение пустотности градируется, как бы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *Я могу ошибаться*. Пока что (сугубо рациональным путём, никакой мистики, никаких внезапных озарений) вслепую нащупал ПП - точно так же, как можно что-либо нащупать в научном исследовании. Вроде бы, всё прекрасно работает. Значит, нужно взять на заметку, лично для себя.


Опять лозунги. Скучно. Тем более что указание на ПП всеми подразумевалось и толькопохоже Чанракирти и Цонкапа решили чтоэто важно. Как можетбыть важным то,чтодля других давно уже было обыыденным???

----------

Tong Po (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Опять лозунги. Скучно. Тем более что указание на ПП всеми подразумевалось и толькопохоже Чанракирти и Цонкапа решили чтоэто важно.


Вы видите их ошибку? Озвучьте, это важно.

----------


## Германн

> Дрон, меняйте же работу! Германн в этой теме 24/7/365 а вы только 5/7!


Зря иронизируете. Я бы не сидел в Сети подолгу, но сначала чуть не умер, толком не мог ходить - а потом приводил в порядок подорванное здоровье. Если Вы считаете, что рубец в лёгком - это очень прикольно, - не думаю. Здоровье такая штука, что восстанавливается иногда очень медленно, что выбивает из графика всех работ. У меня созрел целый букет проблем с телом.

----------

Alex (02.02.2013), Pema Sonam (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы видите их их ошибку? Озвучьте, это важно.


Нет, Дрон. не озвучю. Не хочется. Но касколько помню, там есть нестыковки. И излишние доводы, коих много.Борьба с воображаемыми оппонентами, котоыре либо не ведомы,либо незнакомы, либо померли давным давно - штука не интересная. Даже в тибетском буддизме. А ей болело большинство тибетских учителей. Цонкапа как бы тоже особняком не стоит. Впрочем можно заглянуть в его коммент на украшение срединного пути Шантаракшиты. Там тоже есть интересные моменты и без всякой ПП

----------


## Германн

> Опять лозунги. Скучно. Тем более что указание на ПП всеми подразумевалось и толькопохоже Чанракирти и Цонкапа решили чтоэто важно. Как можетбыть важным то,чтодля других давно уже было обыыденным???


Ну вот.  :Smilie:  Я там успел немного написать про "лозунги" - впрочем, не важно. Абсолютно согласен с Вами, что ПП подразумевалась всеми. Наверное, только Чандракирти и Цонкапа решили что это важно философски. Думаю, что такова была их миссия.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Нет, Дрон. не озвучю. Не хочется. Но касколько помню, там есть нестыковки.


Приведите хотя бы половину, а лучше - целую нестыковку.



> И излишние доводы, коих много.Борьба с воображаемыми оппонентами, котоыре либо не ведомы,либо незнакомы, либо померли давным давно - штука не интересная.


Как же - умерли? Вы то живы, нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Хорошо, что Олег вышел из окопа (где до этого сидел  :Smilie: ).

Как-то сразу все пошло в конструктивном русле  :Wink: .

----------


## Ондрий

> В смысле, 2/7, генерал?


я писал все же о работе, а не о выходных. Хотя...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Зря иронизируете. Я бы не сидел в Сети подолгу, но сначала чуть не умер, толком не мог ходить - а потом приводил в порядок подорванное здоровье. Если Вы считаете, что рубец в лёгком - это очень прикольно, - не думаю. Здоровье такая штука, что восстанавливается иногда очень медленно, что выбивает из графика всех работ. У меня созрел целый букет проблем с телом.


я не могу считать что рубец это прикольно, где я об этом говорил?

Выздоравливайте! 

Шутка же относилась к Дрону только. Ее подтекст в том что он только на выходных отрывается. Вряд ли в офисе сидит, как большинство форумчан. Даже не знаю - завидовать или нет. И офис достал, и другого не умею пока.

----------

Германн (02.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну, так пусть передают в рамках миллиарда хинду даршан, вы верно просекаете, согласен, благослови вас Кали.


Я только за. Просто это действительно индуистам не нужно. Иначе они давно бы перешли в буддизм, который им доступен. ПП нет в других религиях, потому что людям просто не нравится поворот ума к Пробуждению. Это не то, что может быть заимствовано без теологических последствий. ПП исключает Абсолют.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Приведите хотя бы половину, а лучше - целую нестыковку.


Да не вопрос. Привожу:
половина
целая нестыковка




> Как же - умерли? Вы то живы, нет?


Я ? Жив? Где? Кто такой я? Не знаю.
Вы же видите не Я, а то к чему приклеиваете какое-то странное обозначение, не имея возможности контактировать с объектом и натыкаясь только на свое восприятие.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я только за. Просто это действительно индуистам не нужно. Иначе они давно бы перешли в буддизм, который им доступен. ПП нет в других религиях, потому что людям не нравится поворот ума к Пробуждению. Это не то, что может быть заимствовано формально. ПП исключает Абсолют.


ПП и в буддизме не особо надо. Это чуть не базовые вещи из логики. Раздувать какую-то теорию на основании грамматики - это нелепо. 
Герман. Переставайте грузить. Вамуже не раз объясняли и про абсолют и про всё остальное. Опять начинаете? Хотите автоповтор нескольких страниц? Устроить легко. Ондрий уже вон подтянулся. Осталось Вантуса на вашу голову призвать. А заоднов теме оказался и великий Дрон, разговору голова...

----------

Tong Po (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я только за. Просто это действительно индуистам не нужно.


Вы вменяете ичхантаваду? Зачем? Не вменяйте ичхантаваду.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Всё. Явно пора спать, пока не началось.

----------


## Dron

> Я только за. Просто это действительно индуистам не нужно.


Кому то не нужно освобождение от страданий?)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кому то не нужно освобождение от страданий?)


Возможно, кому-то не нужно... Может, кому-то достаточно достичь какого-то уровня тонкого сознания и осуществить суперсиддхи  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Dron

> Возможно, кому-то не нужно... Может, кому-то достаточно достичь какого-то уровня тонкого сознания и осуществить суперсиддхи ?


Может, может. Дмитрий, можете ли вы ответить на вопрос?

----------


## Нико

> Зря иронизируете. Я бы не сидел в Сети подолгу, но сначала чуть не умер, толком не мог ходить - а потом приводил в порядок подорванное здоровье. Если Вы считаете, что рубец в лёгком - это очень прикольно, - не думаю. Здоровье такая штука, что восстанавливается иногда очень медленно, что выбивает из графика всех работ. У меня созрел целый букет проблем с телом.


Не усугубляйте тогда, плиз. Кушать надо хорошо. Я в курсе, что такое болезни лёгких.

----------


## Нико

> И офис достал, и другого не умею пока.


Это надо где-то увековечить. )))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Может, может. Дмитрий, можете ли вы ответить на вопрос?


Я очень приземленный человек, дорогой Дрон  :Smilie: . По мне так, высшая цель - это избавиться от всех своих характеристик: "Я - такой или эдакий". Если при этом я достигну каких-то тонких тел или каких-то супертонких сознаний, то возражать не буду  :Wink: . Смогу тогда являться в снах тибетским практикам  :Smilie: .

----------


## Tong Po

> Т.е, читавшие Таранатху в текстах Цонкапы нового не увидят?


Как Вы себе представляете чтение Таранатхи?! На нём что татуировки текстов были? У Вас откуда такие сведения?!

----------


## Tong Po

> Как это связано с тем, что Тарантаха не знал МП Цонкапы?
> И Долпопа не знал.
> И третий Кармапа не знал.



Чё это? Они, как боддхисаттвы 10-го бхуми, обладали сиддхами и, несомненно, знали и МП Цонкапы (это чё, кстати?) и Мп ни Цонкапы, и Мп не-Цонкапы, ни не-Цонкапы.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как Вы себе представляете чтение Таранатхи?! На нём что татуировки текстов были? У Вас откуда такие сведения?!


У Карма Палжрора спросите. Я не смею предполагать, что у ЛАМЫ Йонтена Гьялцо тоже можно спросить.

----------


## Нико

> и, несомненно, знали и МП Цонкапы (это чё, кстати?)


Вы знаете, МП Цонкапы -- это совершенно конкретная вещь. Настолько конкретная, что мы с Хосом запутались в ней, и она до сих пор не издана (Средний ламрим).

----------


## Tong Po

> У Карма Палжрора спросите. Я не смею предполагать, что у ЛАМЫ Йонтена Гьялцо тоже можно спросить.


Нико, это же шутка была. Вы чего? :Smilie:

----------

Нико (02.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы знаете, МП Цонкапы -- это совершенно конкретная вещь. Настолько конкретная, что мы с Хосом запутались в ней, и она до сих пор не издана (Средний ламрим).


А уж как там Германн запутался... Особенно учитывая неизданность...

----------


## Нико

> А уж как там Германн запутался... Особенно учитывая неизданность...


Издадим же!!! Из принципа! Там про Германна много есть. ))))

----------


## Курт

> Германн, а вы действительно считаете, что в буддизме есть "догмат", обязывающий всякого буддиста считать, что Пробуждение может быть достигнуто только в рамках буддизма, если кто-то так не считает, то ему автоматом - анафема?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да ну какая анафема. Я совершенно согласен с Таранатхой (трактат которого вчера читал) в его отношении к добродетельным иноверцам и еретикам. И те, и другие получают высокое рождение богом или человеком, а еретики ещё и нарабатывают благую связь с Дхармой. Пробуждение будет достигнуто потом, и они могут опередить ортодоксов, впереди множество жизней. Главное быть хорошим человеком. По сути, мы все сейчас одинаковы, и нарабатываем благие отпечатки на будущее.


Вы неправильно понимаете, что такое анафема. Анафема вовсе не означает, что к отлученному все истинно-верующие должны резко начать испытывать негатив. Напротив, в том же христианстве указывается, что надо за отлученного молится (чтоб вразумился), скорбеть по нему, жалеть и т.д.
Вопрос мой был совершенно не в том, нужно ли в буддизме негативно относиться к "еретику и иноверцу". Понятно, что не нужно. Вопрос был в том, есть ли у вас, в буддизме, четкое, "догматическое" правило, предписывающее "отлучать" (т.е. относиться как к еретикам и иноверцам) тех, кто по определенным вопросам думает иначе? В частности - по вопросу возможности Пробуждения иноверцем.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У Карма Палжрора спросите. Я не смею предполагать, что у ЛАМЫ Йонтена Гьялцо тоже можно спросить.


Если что, татуировок Таранатхе я не наносил. В соответствующий салон его не водил.
А вот отметин у Долпопы, если память не изменяет, было много. Но как-то после смерти все появились.

----------


## Германн

> ПП и в буддизме не особо надо. Это чуть не базовые вещи из логики. Раздувать какую-то теорию на основании грамматики - это нелепо. 
> Герман. Переставайте грузить. Вамуже не раз объясняли и про абсолют и про всё остальное. Опять начинаете? Хотите автоповтор нескольких страниц? Устроить легко. Ондрий уже вон подтянулся. Осталось Вантуса на вашу голову призвать. А заоднов теме оказался и великий Дрон, разговору голова...


Устраивайте, конечно. Пока нашёл подобие пустоты только в представлении о "стрелках" Гротендика и его последователей. Традиционная же математика, без языка теории категорий (с теорией множеств связанная, органически) субстанционалистская. Отсылает к подразумеваемой реальности, к "предметам", стоящим за неопределяемым понятием множества. Что касается теологии, то тем более: без субстрата в небуддийской религии никуда.

----------


## Германн

> Вы неправильно понимаете, что такое анафема. Анафема вовсе не означает, что к отлученному все истинно-верующие должны резко начать испытывать негатив. Напротив, в том же христианстве указывается, что надо за отлученного молится (чтоб вразумился), скорбеть по нему, жалеть и т.д.
> Вопрос мой был совершенно не в том, нужно ли в буддизме негативно относиться к "еретику и иноверцу". Понятно, что не нужно. Вопрос был в том, есть ли у вас, в буддизме, четкое, "догматическое" правило, предписывающее "отлучать" (т.е. относиться как к еретикам и иноверцам) тех, кто по определенным вопросам думает иначе? В частности - по вопросу возможности Пробуждения иноверцем.


Догматикой Махаяны можно назвать Четыре Печати: но эти принципы сформулированы настолько абстрактно, что допускают многозначные интерпретации. Тхеравадины не вполне согласны со Второй печатью, страдательностью загрязнённого (у них всё составное страдательно, даже если нет клеш). Третья же печать это как раз пустота. Но это слово встречается и в шиваизме последнего тысячелетия. Если подойти именно к буддийской пустоте системно, взяв за отправную точку уникальные буддийские концепты, получим ПП. Первая, вторая и четвёртая Печати (если не смотреть с позиций веры) могут быть слишком многозначными.

Я сейчас сформулирую внятно (надеюсь, Вы не запишете это в "лозунги": ни к чему Вас не призываю).

ПП это маркер именно буддийской шуньи. Если ПП в тексте не акцентирована, это знание передаётся Учителем лично, или ПП в ходе буддийской практики адептом понимается. Знание же пустоты маркер именно Бодхичитты, в отличие от общечеловеческого сострадания. Бодхичитта - ядро Махаяны (включая Ваджраяну).

Но Шравакаяна и Пратьекабуддаяна тоже буддизм. И в Шравакаяне есть Учение о пустоте, Печать Будды. ПП может быть не представлена, но спецификой Шравакаяны является совместимость с махаянской ПП. Если теология разрушается, допустив ПП (утрачивает Абсолют), то Шравакаяна нет. Можно её и так интерпретировать (тем более, Сутта о пустоте есть в каноне Тхеравады).

Точный ответ на Ваш вопрос: критерием Будда-Дхармы является не ПП, а совместимость с ПП. 
Что несовместимо с ПП, совместимо с индуизмом: по сути, индуизм и есть.

ПП не догмат (конкретная словесная формулировка, конкретный концепт) - это принцип.
ПП относится не к языку буддизма (не к уровню "догматики"), а к метаязыку (по Тарскому).

----------


## Германн

Почему принципиальна живая традиция. 

Один и тот же текст (на практике, большой фрагмент) может использоваться как в буддизме, так и в шиваизме. Но Гуру трактуют его или гносеологически (по-буддийски), или онтологически (не по-буддийски). Буддийская онтология это только бессамостность, пустотность (анатта, анатман, шуньята). Если она не обозначена в буддийском тексте - значит, подход сугубо гносеологический. Инструкция по практике, мануал для работы с умом.

Если взять текст буддийской тантры (например, Кунжед Гьялпо) вне живой традиции, вне передачи исходного знания от Учителя к ученику, и воспринять его онтологически - получится, конечно, индуизм. Не потому, что Ваджраяна индуизм. Только потому, что главный принцип Ваджраяны - опора на Гуру - отвергнут.

Когда Лонгченпа пишет о "подобном небу", он конечно подразумевает и ПП. Но можно бесконечно спорить о формулировках. Чандракирти же специально поработал, как философ: создал общепонятный (независимо от обучения у Гуру) дискурс. Очевидно, это было связано с необходимостью разграничения Дхармы и не-Дхармы, при наличии внешнего сходства. Такое разграничение было актуально не всегда. Когда Дхарма стала путаться с не-Дхармой уже в Тибете, как когда-то путалась в Индии, Чже Цонкапа снова акцентировал специфически-буддийскую онтологию.

Без Гуру ничего понять нельзя. 
Но если "плясать" от текстов, то нужно отталкиваться от философии Чандракирти-Цонкапы. Тогда тоже можно понять Будда-Дхарму адекватно.

----------


## Германн

Гуру передаёт метаязык (в терминологии Тарского). Без Гуру тексты Ваджраяны не понять.
Поэтому, слова живых, современных Лам не словесная шелуха на традиции, а единственный ключ к адекватному пониманию буддийского языка.




> Это ирония (возможно, не очень уместная). Смысл в том, что можно перетолковать воззрение так, что от оригинала в нем ничего не останется, используя МП в качестве прокрустова ложа.


В качестве метаязыка. Не всю школьную МП, а специально акцентированный в ней принцип ПП. Если пытаться разобраться в текстах без живого Гуру.

"Лама Цонкапа почитается в Тибете как второй Будда, а два его основных сочинения — «Ламрим» (посвященное общему пути Махаяны) и «Нагрим» (посвященное пути Тайной Мантры) — полностью охватывают духовную практику буддизма. По преданию, сам Лама в конце земной жизни просил   будущих учеников не печалиться, что они не встретились с ним лично, а прочесть два упомянутых труда, что будет равноценно личной встрече."

----------


## Dron

> Бодхичитта - ядро Махаяны (включая Ваджраяну).


Бодхичитта сутры- не ядро Ваджраяны, Ваджраяну можно практиковать и с т.н. "средней мотивацией".

----------


## Германн

> Бодхичитта сутры- не ядро Ваджраяны, Ваджраяну можно практиковать и с т.н. "средней мотивацией".


Практикуется и с низшей мотивацией, без вредных последствий (если делаются искренние попытки развить мотивацию Бодхичитты).
Вопрос достижения Плода. Для полного Пробуждения абсолютно необходима Бодхичитта.

----------


## Dron

> Точный ответ на Ваш вопрос: критерием Будда-Дхармы является не ПП, а совместимость с ПП. 
> Что несовместимо с ПП, совместимо с индуизмом: по сути, индуизм и есть.


Герман, ПП просто частный случай пустоты, и не более, почему вы делаете такой акцент? 
Мол, смотрите- вот советский флаг, но самое главное в нем- красный цвет!

----------

Джнянаваджра (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Практикуется и с низшей мотивацией, без вредных последствий (если делаются искренние попытки развить мотивацию Бодхичитты).
> Вопрос достижения Плода. Для Пробуждения абсолютно необходима Бодхичитта.


Для средней и низшей мотивации Пробуждение не актуально. Вредных последствий нет и без попыток развития высшей мотивации.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, ПП просто частный случай пустоты, и не более, почему вы делаете такой акцент? 
> Мол, смотрите- вот советский флаг, но самое главное в нем- красный цвет!


Потому что работает. Этот частный акспект объективно есть только в буддизме, и не может быть заимствован без трансформации религии в буддизм. Значит, это прямая речь Будды Шакьямуни. Сам обнаружил это вслепую, применяя чисто религиоведческий подход. Буряты, калмыки, тувинцы, обладая шраддхой, просто берут все "частные случаи" на вооружение: "церковным" образом. В результате, обязательно чего-то достигают, потому что, в числе всего прочего, осваивают и ПП. Получается чистая Дхарма.

----------


## Dron

> Потому что работает. Этот частный акспект объективно есть только в буддизме


А просто пустота МП, допустим, формы*, не есть только в буддизме?

* или сухопутного ежа.

----------

Нико (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Потому что работает. Этот частный акспект объективно есть только в буддизме, и не может быть заимствован без трансформации религии в буддизм.


Возможно ли произвести такую трансформацию неявным способом, то есть терминами, небуддийскими по звучанию, но буддийскими по сути?

----------

Нико (02.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Бодхичитта сутры- не ядро Ваджраяны, Ваджраяну можно практиковать и с т.н. "средней мотивацией".


Т.е. с какой из "средних мотиваций"?

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. с какой из "средних мотиваций"?


С мотивацией достичь Освобождения.

----------


## Германн

> А просто пустота МП, допустим, формы, не есть только в буддизме?


Конечно. Буддизм ведь тысячелетия влияет на хинду-дхарму, там многое появилось. Таранатха, Гуру которого был бывшим натхом, очень хорошо понимал этот момент, о чём и написал - утверждая уникальность Будда-Дхармы. ПП позволяет увидеть единство Учения (что и было обещано Чже Цонкапой в самом начале Ламрима). Субъективно, на уровне веры, я давно склонен видеть в некоторых Суттах Тхеравады ни что иное, как Упадешу Дзогчен. Мне кажется, что Будда учил всех равностно, но слушатели ставили акценты исходя из своих склонностей. Но это восприятие верующего, оно неубедительно. Для остальных людей - муть какая-то.

Что же касается ПП, этот принцип был сформулирован как философская категория. Об этом можно говорить с учёными, с не-буддистами - и предмет беседы будет всеми понят. Что не значит обращения в буддизм: ПП не-буддистам просто не нужна, неинтересна. Но можно содержательно, осмысленно беседовать. Кадаг Дзогчен подразумевает ПП, например. Ламы нисколько не шутили о единстве Дзогчен и МП, считаю.

----------


## Курт

> Один и тот же текст (на практике, большой фрагмент) может использоваться как в буддизме, так и в шиваизме. Но Гуру трактуют его или гносеологически (по-буддийски), или онтологически (не по-буддийски). Буддийская онтология это только бессамостность, пустотность (анатта, анатман, шуньята). Если она не обозначена в буддийском тексте - значит, подход сугубо гносеологический. Инструкция по практике, мануал для работы с умом.


Можно тогда дурацкий вопрос? Каким образом, ни от чего не завися и будучи бессамостной, может существовать "природа Будды"?

----------


## Германн

> С мотивацией достичь Освобождения.


Вообще то даже взгляд человека без Бодхичитты не должен касаться мандалы Ануттара-йога-тантры. Но для развивающих концептуальную Бодхичитту, с учётом низкого уровня их способностей, делается исключение. Для благих отпечатков, хотя бы. Ваджраяна опасна, и с мотивацией достичь Освобождения без попыток развить Бодхичитту лучше, наверное, не рисковать. А так вполне нормально быть Шраваком в Ваджраяне: "Москва не сразу строилась".

----------


## Нико

> Можно тогда дурацкий вопрос? Каким образом, ни от чего не завися и будучи бессамостной, может существовать "природа Будды"?


У Майтреи в "Уттаратантре" написано, почему.

----------

Германн (02.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А так вполне нормально быть Шраваком в Ваджраяне: "Москва не сразу строилась"


Бррр.

----------


## Германн

> Можно тогда дурацкий вопрос? Каким образом, ни от чего не завися и будучи бессамостной, может существовать "природа Будды"?


"Ни от чего не завися" многозначная фраза: если бы с природой Будды не было никакого взаимодействия, никакой связи на относительном уровне, Пробуждение оказалось бы недостижимым. (Это не кармическая "зависимость", но логическая.) Природа Будды есть (логически "есть"): бессамостно, бессубстратно. "Подобно небу", природа Будды не имеет ничего со своей стороны, отдельно от дхарм: проявляясь у Будд как мудрость (асанскрита дхармы), у человека как знаниевость (санскрита дхармы). Пустая светоносность дхарм не стоит за дхармами, отдельно от дхарм: дхармадхату состояние дхарм как "дхарм" (дхармата). В отсутствии субстрата, в несубстанциональности, в ПП (онтологически) сансара тождественна нирване.

----------


## Курт

> У Майтреи в "Уттаратантре" написано, почему.


Не нашел на русском, а по-буржуйски не читаю.

----------


## Нико

> Не нашел на русском, а по-буржуйски не читаю.


Ну, "Высший поток" погуглите. Может, есть?

----------


## Dron

> Конечно. Буддизм ведь тысячелетия влияет на хинду-дхарму, там многое появилось.


Там появилась пустота формы в стиле МП? 



> ПП не-буддистам просто не нужна, неинтересна.


Интересна.

----------


## Нико

> Интересна.]


Кому из?

----------

Германн (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вообще то даже взгляд человека без Бодхичитты не должен касаться мандалы Ануттара-йога-тантры.


Это позиция Учителей в Тибете. Да и по логике нестыковка, сами посудите.

----------


## Dron

> Кому из?


Всем желающим счастья, мэм. Просто они об этом не всегда догадываются.

----------


## Нико

> Это позиция Учителей в Тибете. Да и по логике нестыковка, сами посудите.


А что судить-то? С логикой тут всё понятно.

----------


## Нико

> Всем, желающим счастья, мэм. Просто они об этом не всегда догадываются.


Явно очень маленький процент из желающих счастья догадывается о ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Явно очень маленький процент из желающих счастья догадывается о ПП.


Что ж. Тогда Герману есть, над чем поработать, мэм.

----------


## Германн

> Интересна.


Если посмотреть на ПП со стороны, религиоведчески - это напоминает историю с Иисусом Христом. Как говорят христиане, специфика и сущность их религии - личность Иисуса Христа. Они утверждают, что нет другой такой личности, которая могла бы оказать такое впечатление. Человек берёт Евангелия, читает, и воспринимает всё то, что можно отнести к личному обаянию Иисуса Христа. Что не делает христианином: кому-то этот образ кажется непривлекательным, тхеравадин же больше впечатляет личность Будды Шакьямуни, как она показана в Суттах. (С христианами, верно обратное.) Христиане говорят о вере как об особом даре Бога. Буддисты говорят о накоплении заслуг, как условии восприятия Дхармы.  

Понять не значит принять. Но можно достичь адекватного интеллектуального понимания чужой религии. ПП показывает Будда-Дхарму как единое Учение, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен. ПП позволяет так интерпретировать буддизм, всех школ, что получится единое, непротиворечивое вероучение. Кому это может быть интересно, кроме буддиста и добросовестного буддолога? 

Слова из тантры "подобно небу", без живого Гуру - это как пятна Роршаха.
Как в анекдоте: "Доктор, откуда у Вас такие картинки?!"

----------


## Курт

> "Ни от чего не завися" многозначная фраза: если бы с природой Будды не было никакого взаимодействия, никакой связи на относительном уровне, Пробуждение оказалось бы недостижимым.


А зачем живому существу как-то с этой природой взаимодействовать, если оно (ЖС) и так ею обладает? Это же не нечто внешнее по отношению к ЖС.




> Природа Будды есть (логически "есть"): бессамостно, бессубстратно. "Подобно небу", природа Будды не имеет ничего со своей стороны, отдельно от дхарм: проявляясь у Будд как мудрость (асанскрита дхармы), у человека как знаниевость (санскрита дхармы). Пустая светоносность дхарм не стоит за дхармами, отдельно от дхарм: дхармадхату состояние дхарм как "дхарм" (дхармата). В отсутствии субстрата, в несубстанциональности, в ПП (онтологически) сансара тождественна нирване.


Отсюда следует, что природа Будды исчезает, когда прекращается поток дхарм.
Возможно, вы скажете, что не исчезает, т.к. остаются вечные дхармы - например, ниббанадхарма.
Но тогда - каким образом могут существовать эти дхармы, если они ничем не обусловлены, но при этом бессамостны?

----------


## Dron

> "Подобно небу", природа Будды не имеет ничего со своей стороны, отдельно от дхарм: проявляясь у Будд как мудрость (асанскрита дхармы),


С точки зрения МП в стиле Нагарджуны асанскрита дхарм нет.

----------


## Курт

> Ну, "Высший поток" погуглите. Может, есть?


16 млн. ответов. ))
И большая часть явно не то.
http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...%BE%D0%BA&lr=2

----------


## Dron

> Понять не значит принять.


В случае пустоты- значит. 



> Но можно достичь адекватного интеллектуального понимания чужой религии. ПП показывает Будда-Дхарму как единое Учение, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен. ПП позволяет так интерпретировать буддизм, всех школ, что получится единое, непротиворечивое вероучение. Кому это может быть интересно, кроме буддиста и добросовестного буддолога?


Опять сбиваемся на ПП. А читтаматра что, не позволяет?)




> Слова из тантры "подобно небу", без живого Гуру - это как пятна Роршаха.


Не надо тут акцентировать "живого" Гуру) Цонкапа завещал учиться по его книгам, кои (книги) есть репрезентация Дхармакайи, компренде?)

----------


## Германн

> А зачем живому существу как-то с этой природой взаимодействовать, если оно (ЖС) и так ею обладает? Это же не нечто внешнее по отношению к ЖС.


Это другой пример возможного высказывания. Чтоб возможных интерпретаций было как можно меньше (чтоб предмет беседы был чётко определён) нужно сразу же убирать двусмысленность из терминов. Здесь взаимодействие - это узнавание. Обладая, можно знать, чем обладаешь, а можно не знать: есть притча о бедняке, подпирающем дверь своей лачуги куском грязного золота. 

ПП напоминает мне, для философии буддизма, "философский камень". Ищешь-ищешь суппер-Учение, ультра-Дхарму, мега-Упадешу - а, на самом деле, уже обладаешь ей с начального уровня, прочитав Ламрим. История с игрушками и горящим домом намекает на то, что такая история вообще характерна, естественна для сансары. Будда учит самому сокровенному совершенно открыто, но мы не придаём значения. 




> Отсюда следует, что природа Будды исчезает, когда прекращается поток дхарм.


Прекращается поток конструируемых дхарм: прекращается сантана, угасают 5 скандх. На их месте проявляются неконструируемые дхармы конечной нирваны. То есть, Три Тела Будды.




> Возможно, вы скажете, что не исчезает, т.к. остаются вечные дхармы - например, ниббанадхарма.
> Но тогда - каким образом могут существовать эти дхармы, если они ничем не обусловлены, но при этом бессамостны?


"Существование" очень двусмысленный термин. Неконструируемые дхармы есть: логически есть. Дхармы проявляются. Кармически, они не обусловлены: исчерпание кармы является условием их проявления. При этом, нет никакой подкладки этих дхарм: нет ничего самостоятельно сущего за дхармами, нет никакого носителя дхарм. И для сансары, и для нирваны ПП одинакова.

Если так видеть буддизм, он окажется единым учением.
Если видеть иначе - не окажется.

Выбор парадигмы навязать нельзя: это имеет смысл только для буддиста (чтоб понять, чему действительно учил Будда Шакьямуни) и для религиоведа (который ищет в каждой религии уникальные, специфические для неё элементы, считая именно их центральными).

----------


## Нико

> 16 млн. ответов. ))
> И большая часть явно не то.
> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...%BE%D0%BA&lr=2


Слова "Майтрейя" и "буддизм" не забыли вставить?

----------

Dron (02.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что ж. Тогда Герману есть, над чем поработать, мэм.


И Вам тоже, Джи.

----------


## Dron

> И Вам тоже, Джи.


Как скажете мадам Вонг. Над чем же именно?

----------


## Нико

> Как скажете мадам Вонг. Над чем же именно?


Над ПП, естественно. Чтобы все ЖС были счастливы и не страдали. В том числе, из "внешних традиций".

----------


## Германн

> Не надо тут акцентировать "живого" Гуру) Цонкапа завещал учиться по его книгам, кои (книги) есть репрезентация Дхармакайи, компренде?)


Да. Прочитайте, пожалуйста, что чуть выше было написано об особой миссии Чандракирти - Цонкапы - Далай-Ламы. Летающие пхурбы в данный момент неактуальны (поэтому и не сыплются из Дхармадхату). Махасиддха нашего времени - Е.С. Далай-Лама 14-й - показывает Дхармакаю так, как лучше всего это сделать именно в современной ситуации. Специально для нас.

То, что он сделал для буддизма - это ведь требует сиддхи.

----------


## Нико

> Да. Прочитайте, пожалуйста, что чуть выше было написано об особой миссии Чандракирти - Цонкапы - Далай-Ламы. Летающие пхурбы в данный момент неактуальны (поэтому и не сыплются из Дхармадхату). Махасиддха нашего времени - Е.С. Далай-Лама 14-й - показывает Дхармакаю так, как лучше всего это сделать именно в современной ситуации. Специально для нас.
> 
> То, что он сделал для буддизма - это ведь тоже требует сиддхи


Ой, как хорошо сказано!

----------

Германн (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, где в хинду есть пустота формы по версии МП?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Слова "Майтрейя" и "буддизм" не забыли вставить?


На русском изложения "Уттаратантры", насколько понимаю, нет. Есть лишь отдельные конспекты. Так что если кто даст ссылку на изложение на русском языке - было бы очень здорово.
В основном всё на английском, например - с замечательными комментариями Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Солипсизм со стороны Будды (который упомянут в тексте) и является теистическим монизмом. Теистический монизм это солипсизм Бога.


Германн, поразительно как вы находите в тексте то, чего там и в помине нет. Вырывая из контекста отдельные предложения можно много чего доказать. А вы процитируйте всю главу вместе с ее названием и увидите, что в ней описывается разница между умом и природой ума, а не отрицается придуманный вами субстанциональный монизм.



> Шакти сутра
> (перевод с санскрита садхаки Арьядевы, Ерченкова Олега)
> 
> атха шактисутрани бхагавадагастйавирачитАни.
> Теперь (излагаются) Шакти сутры составленные почтенным Агастьей.
> 
> атхАтах шактисутрани/1/
> Теперь(излагаются) шакти сутры./1/
> 
> ...


Точно так же описывается Дхармакая в буддизме. Эпистимология - это поздние йогачары, вроде Дигнаги и Дхармакирти. Дзогчен, махамудра, жентонг скорее онтологичны.

----------

Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> вы процитируйте всю главу вместе с ее названием и увидите, что в ней описывается разница между умом и природой ума, а не отрицается придуманный вами субстанциональный монизм.
> 
> Точно так же описывается Дхармакая в буддизме.





> (Как и Шакти Он) *Сущий.*/48/


Полагаю, что шакти -вечеринка закончится ровно с того момента, когда Видьядхаре будет предложено определить "существование".

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Я только за. Просто это действительно индуистам не нужно. Иначе они давно бы перешли в буддизм, который им доступен. ПП нет в других религиях, потому что людям просто не нравится поворот ума к Пробуждению. Это не то, что может быть заимствовано без теологических последствий. *ПП исключает Абсолют*.






> Последовало бы, что проявления не могут проявляться в контексте заблуждения, потому что *Дхармакая, будучи Абсолютом, не может является заблуждающимся*".
> 
> _Лонгченпа, "Сокровищница драгоценных слов и смысла": "Четвёртый ваджрный пункт". Цит. по: "Тайны Дзогчена", Киев. 2005 - стр. 147._


Германн, как у вас Дхармакая будучи Абсолютом исключает Абсолют? Поведайте нам плз.

----------


## Германн

> Точно так же описывается Дхармакая в буддизме. Эпистимология - это поздние йогачары, вроде Дигнаги и Дхармакирти. Дзогчен, махамудра, жентонг скорее онотологичны.


Выбор парадигмы нельзя навязать. 

Если смотреть на буддизм через призму ПП - взгляду предстанет единое, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен, Учение - отличное от всех прочих религий.
(Кадаг Дзогчен подразумевает в т.ч. и ПП, согласно Ламам. "Подобное небу" у Лонгченпы, соответственно, включает значение ПП.)

Если же смотреть на буддизм, как Вы - он превратится в разрозненный набор школ, плавно переходящий в индуизм. С религиозной точки зрения, станет необъяснимо, зачем Будды являли себя людям и учили: достаточно индуизма. Ваджраяна исчезнет из поля зрения, и всё будет выглядеть как однородный индуизм: что нормально для верующего индуиста.

С научной точки зрения, если использовать подход О.О. Розенберга, Ваша позиция опровергается высказываниями Лам, живых хранителей традиции, по поводу ПП, либо отличий буддизма от индуизма. Получится два буддизма: один для буддологов, другой для буддистов. И буддологи встанут в позицию экспертов по первоначальному учению, которые учат хранителей традиции, в чём традиция "на самом деле" заключается. Что уже не наука: апологетика.

Для меня (и для буддолога О.О. Розенберга) отправной точкой в построении интерпретации является позиция авторитетных современных Лам: живых хранителей традиции. Если Е.С. Далай-Лама, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдак отличают Дзогчен от индуизма - значит, он отличен. И нужно выбирать ту логически возможную интерпретацию текстов Дзогчен, что соответствует отличию, а не тождеству.

В философии языка - и современной лингвистике - общепризнана полисемантичность текста. Любой текст (на живом национальном языке, не полностью формализованном) имеет несколько логически возможных прочтений. Идея о том, что значение буддийской и индуистской тантры одинаково, потому что слова одинаковы - ненаучно. Научно изучать контекст, а это шастры и живые хранители традиции (ещё раз адресую Вас к буддологу О.О.Розенбергу).

----------


## Курт

> Слова "Майтрейя" и "буддизм" не забыли вставить?


Если вставлять "Майтрейя" и "буддизм", обнаруживается что-то вроде:



> Меня зовут Владыка Майтрейя, но я известен также как Христос. … Согласовывая ваш созидательный поток с потоком любви Творца, вы можете быть уверены в том, что...


)))

----------


## Германн

С философской же точки зрения (безотносительно к тому, какой религии принадлежит концепция) монизм очень уязвим. Если есть всеобщая сущность, то Пробуждение (или омрачение) одного - по определению - распространяется на всех. Если монистически интерпретировать Дзогчен, получится то же самое: тогда придётся вспомнить, что в объём значения кадаг входит пустота пустоты. Чему Ламы и учат.

----------


## Германн

Выбор парадигмы зависит от базовых ценностей. Или веришь в Дхарму - или веришь в Бога. 
Анализируя монизм, придётся отказаться или от логики (бхеда-абхеда), или от всеобщей субстанции (что специфично для буддийской пустоты).
Если от человека в метафизической системе хоть что-то зависит (какая-то степень свободы), и целенаправленная деятельность в ней логически возможна.

----------


## Курт

> "Существование" очень двусмысленный термин. Неконструируемые дхармы есть: логически есть. Дхармы проявляются. Кармически, они не обусловлены: исчерпание кармы является условием их проявления. При этом, нет никакой подкладки этих дхарм: нет ничего самостоятельно сущего за дхармами, нет никакого носителя дхарм. И для сансары, и для нирваны ПП одинакова.


Я думаю, если спросить какого-нибудь мусульманина "есть какая-нибудь подкладка для Аллаха? есть ли что-либо самостоятельно сущее *за* Аллахом? есть ли какой-нибудь *носитель* Аллаха?" - то опрошенный мусульманин однозначно ответит "нет".
Из чего можно будет сделать вывод, что Аллах бессамостен (хотя мусульманин и будет удивлен таким выводом).
Ну и далее, используя ваш метод, придется сделать вывод, что бессамостны боги всех теистических религий (речь, конечно, о самых главных богах). ))

Почему бы вам не ограничится гносеологической пустотой? Для чего нужна какая-то онтологическая пустота *в буддизме*? Маркируя таким образом буддизм, разве вы не лишаете его самой главной его уникальности?
Ихмо, буддизм хорош отсутствием онтологии, а не превращением отсутствия в онтологию.

----------


## Германн

> Ну и далее, используя ваш метод, придется сделать вывод, что бессамостны боги всех теистических религий (речь, конечно, о самых главных богах). ))


Пустота сделает Творца онтологически равным твари. Как Будда онтологически равен с людьми: с абсолютной т.зр. каждый - Будда.
Поэтому, одно из двух. Или все одинаково пусты, или есть более реальный, чем все остальные, Творец. (Гностический вариант: менее реальный.)




> Для чего нужна какая-то онтологическая пустота *в буддизме*?


Для Освобождения и Пробуждения. Просто система такая.

С философской т.зр. пустота нужна для свободы. Если что-то реально есть, это порабощает на все 100%: ни на что нельзя целенаправленно повлиять.
И пустота нужна для объяснения взаимодействия, движения.




> Ихмо, буддизм хорош отсутствием онтологии, а не превращением отсутствия в онтологию.


Пустота это форма. Отсутствие онтологии это онтология бессамостных процессов.
Что не позволяет привнести в буддизм неправильный Атман (дхармин): объект ментального цепляния, тоже привязывающий к сансаре.

----------


## Курт

> Пустота сделает Творца онтологически равным твари. Как Будда онтологически равен с людьми: с абсолютной т.зр. каждый - Будда.
> Поэтому, одно из двух. Или все одинаково пусты, или есть более реальный, чем все остальные, Творец. (Гностический вариант: менее реальный.)


Смотря в чем ищется равенство. В большинстве теистических религий постулируется, что человек, например, свободен. В этом Творец вполне равен твари.
И сансарические, и нирваничекие дхармы пусты, но одинаковы ли они?




> С философской т.зр. пустота нужна для свободы. Если что-то реально есть, это порабощает на все 100%: ни на что нельзя целенаправленно повлиять.


Но это рассуждение можно и развернуть: если ничего реального нет, то и некому (нечему) влиять. И опять-таки нет свободы.



> Отсутствие онтологии это онтология бессамостных процессов.


Вы категорически неправы. Никак нельзя тут ставить знак равенства.



> Что не позволяет привнести в буддизм неправильный Атман (дхармин): объект ментального цепляния, тоже привязывающий к сансаре.


И в итоге вместо неправильных представлений о личном получаем неправильные представления о безличном. )))

----------

Tong Po (02.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Одно дело постулировать, другое дело - последовательно анализировать. Свобода означает не сводимость на все 100% к какому-то внешнему фактору. Если что-то реально, оно совершенно законченно: уже стало, уже завершилось. Добавить к абсолютно реальному больше нечего. Поэтому, оно 100% детерминирует: что есть, того не изменить, не привнести в реальное каких-то вариаций. Поэтому, допущение какой-то степени свободы означает обратный ход от идеи реальности. (Свободе больше негде разместиться, кроме как в пустоте. Нет пустоты - нет и свободы, нет и движения. Всё законченно и совершенно неподвижно.)

Творец не равен твари, потому что он даёт ей реальность (творит). Это онтологически неравные отношения, самым принципиальным образом. Поскольку свобода означает не редуцируемость на все 100% к какому-то внешнему фактору, в момент творения (когда Творец тотально определяет всё то, что творит) свобода твари, по определению, отсутствует. Когда же акт творения заканчивается, свобода не творится. Вывод: если есть Творец, свободы твари нет. А если есть свобода, то она нетварна, безначально: нет Творца. В буддизме всеведающий Будда первое звено перерождений не увидел, и каждый обладает какой-то степенью свободы, может приблизиться к Пути и даже встать на Путь. 

Санскрита и асанскрита дхармы одинаково дхармы, и одинаково пусты. Онтологически, нирвана и сансара есть одно и то же. И каждый равно Будда.

Отсутствие онтологии это онтология бессамостных процессов, потому что пустота не голое отсутствие, а пустота. Дхармы пусты, и дхармы проявляются. Нелепо было бы считать, что отсутствие онтологии в буддизме допускает онтологию теизма. Если нет онтологии: по определению, не допускает. Но это тоже онтологическое утверждение, отрицательного характера. Анатман не может допускать Атман: какой это иначе анатман? 

Поскольку дхармы проявляются, имеем онтологию бессамостных процессов. Бессамостное проявление - не тот Атман, который отрицается (не дхармин, не носитель дхарм (и не свидетель бытия дхарм) способный к самостоятельному существованию без дхарм). Пустота это форма, форма это пустота. Без проявлений нет и пустоты. "Сама" пустота - пуста: форма - пуста.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Если смотреть на буддизм через призму ПП - взгляду предстанет единое, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен, Учение - отличное от всех прочих религий.


А что Тхеравадины признают сутры и шастры махаяны? Или пустота пустоты есть в палийском каноне?



> (Кадаг Дзогчен подразумевает в т.ч. и ПП, согласно Ламам. "Подобное небу" у Лонгченпы, соответственно, включает значение ПП.)


Подобное небу – это метафора, которая показывает отсутствие ограничений у естественного состояния, а не пустота пустоты. Но если вы приведете цитату где бы Лонгченпа говорил о пустоте пустоты в качестве базового воззрения дзогчен, то я был бы вам очень признателен.



> Для меня (и для буддолога О.О. Розенберга) отправной точкой в построении интерпретации является позиция авторитетных современных Лам: живых хранителей традиции. Если Е.С. Далай-Лама, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдак отличают Дзогчен от индуизма - значит, он отличен.


Конечно, отличают и я отличаю. А вы нет?  Ламы также отличают Дзогчен от прасангики и указывают на то, что воззрение последней недотягивает до Дзогчена. 



> И нужно выбирать ту логически возможную интерпретацию текстов Дзогчен, что соответствует отличию, а не тождеству.


Нужно выбирать не ту трактовку что соответствует отличию и не ту что соответствует тождеству, а ту которая точнее отражала бы суть учения, не оглядываясь на индуизм и другие недвойственные традиции. Вы же предлагаете идти от противного. Лишь бы было не похоже на хинду. А это чревато искажениями учения ибо у обеих систем много общего.

----------

Tong Po (02.02.2013), Вантус (03.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, пустота- познаваемое?

----------


## Курт

> Одно дело постулировать, другое дело - последовательно анализировать. Свобода означает не сводимость на все 100% к какому-то внешнему фактору. Если что-то реально, оно совершенно законченно: уже стало, уже завершилось. Добавить к абсолютно реальному больше нечего. Поэтому, оно 100% детерминирует: что есть, того не изменить, не привнести в реальное каких-то вариаций. Поэтому, допущение какой-то степени свободы означает обратный ход от идеи реальности. (Свободе больше негде разместиться, кроме как в пустоте. Нет пустоты - нет и свободы, нет и движения. Всё законченно и совершенно неподвижно.)


Странное рассуждение. Если я не могу выбрать - быть мне человеком или не быть - что же, разве это означает, что я вовсе лишен свободы? Не лишен, просто есть условия, с учетом которых эта свобода может реализовываться.



> Поскольку свобода означает не редуцируемость на все 100% к какому-то внешнему фактору, в момент творения (когда Творец тотально определяет всё то, что творит) свобода твари, по определению, отсутствует. Когда же акт творения заканчивается, свобода не творится. Вывод: если есть Творец, свободы твари нет. А если есть свобода, то она нетварна, безначально: нет Творца.


Глупость пишите, уж извините. Однако дискутировать на эту тему, защищая теистическую картину на буддистском форуме, нет ни малейшего желания.




> Санскрита и асанскрита дхармы одинаково дхармы, и одинаково пусты. Онтологически, нирвана и сансара есть одно и то же. И каждый равно Будда.


О нирванических дхармах где-то тут говорилось, как о необусловленных. Обусловленное и необусловленное, непостоянное и вечное - по-вашему, "одинаковы"?




> пустота не голое отсутствие, а пустота.


В чем вы видите разницу между между пустотой и отсутствием?
В бытовом смысле сказать "стол пуст" все равно что сказать "на столе отсутствуют: [длинный список того, что отсутствует]"




> Нелепо было бы считать, что отсутствие онтологии в буддизме допускает онтологию теизма. Если нет онтологии: по определению, не допускает. Но это тоже онтологическое утверждение, отрицательного характера.


Отсутствие онтологии не допускает никакой онтологии. В т.ч. и отрицательной.
Утверждения типа "Бог есть" и "Бога нет" будут одинаково ложными.



> Анатман не может допускать Атман: какой это иначе анатман?


А вдруг те гнусные иноверцы, которые изначально говорили об атмане, на самом деле имели в виду ясный свет?  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (02.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Сергей Ч (02.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что Тхеравадины признают сутры и шастры махаяны? Или пустота пустоты есть в палийском каноне?


Очень кратко, в одноимённой Сутте. Главное же, что Палийский канон не противоречит пустоте пустоты.




> Подобное небу – это метафора, которая показывает отсутствие ограничений у естественного состояния, а не пустота пустоты. Но если вы приведете цитату где бы Лонгченпа говорил о пустоте пустоты в качестве базового воззрения дзогчен, то я был бы вам очень признателен.


Как я уже писал, значение передаётся от Учителя к ученику, в линии передачи. Ваджраяна опирается не на тексты, а на Гуру. Конечно, Лонгченпа не противоречит пустоте пустоты. Кадаг нельзя приравнять к пустоте пустоты, но можно утверждать, что в кадаг есть аспект ПП. Потому что есть Учителя Дзогчен (Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, например) которые учат, что кадаг соответствует пустоте Мадхьямака-прасангики. 




> Конечно, отличают и я отличаю. А вы нет?  Ламы также отличают Дзогчен от прасангики и указывают на то, что воззрение последней недотягивает до Дзогчена.


Но мы ведь говорили не о Мадхьямака-прасангике как целой школе, в которой есть множество наработок. Говорили о совершенно конкретном аспекте - пустоте пустоты. Он есть не только в прасангике. Ничего специфически-школьного в нём нет: это абстрактный принцип. Кроме кадаг, есть лхундруб и йермэд. Конечно, описания Дзогчен полней, детальней: при сохранении общебуддийского принципа.




> Нужно выбирать не ту трактовку что соответствует отличию и не ту что соответствует тождеству, а ту которая точнее отражала бы суть учения, не оглядываясь на индуизм и другие недвойственные традиции. Вы же предлагаете идти от противного. Лишь бы было не похоже на хинду. А это чревато искажениями учения ибо у обеих систем много общего.


"Точнее отражала бы суть учения". А судьи-то кто? Я лишь обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что буддизм - и особенно Ваджраяна - это не религия священной Книги. Это линия передачи живого знания, живого созерцательного опыта, от Будды до наших дней. Буддолог О.О. Розенберг сформулировал как принцип адекватности интерпретации: нужно отталкиваться от живой буддийской традиции. Принимать буддизм таковым, каков он есть. В живой же буддийской традиции, её хранители, показывают разницу между Дзогчен и индуизмом: значит, нельзя интерпретировать Дзогчен по-индуистски. Ни с научной точки зрения, ни с традиционно буддийской, это неправильно.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, пустота- познаваемое?


Познавая дхармы, познают пустоту. Пустота это форма, форма это пустота. Пустота не отдельная дхарма, но опыт полного знания пустоты иногда выделяется как асанскрита дхарма "татхата" (эта асанскрита дхарма соответствует опыту Дхармакаи-Плода).

----------


## Dron

> Познавая дхармы, познают пустоту. Пустота это форма, форма это пустота. Пустота не отдельная дхарма,


Послушайте, шериф, что это за новое,  невиданное доселе деление на отдельную и неотдельную дхармы?

----------


## Германн

> О нирванических дхармах где-то тут говорилось, как о необусловленных. Обусловленное и необусловленное, непостоянное и вечное - по-вашему, "одинаковы"?


Одинаково дхармы. Одинаково виды знания/опыта. Есть опыты (дхармы) обусловленные. Есть опыты (дхармы) необусловленные. Есть дхармы непостоянные. Есть дхармы не-непостоянные, не пресекающиеся. (Пробуждение необратимо. Сансарное непостоянство само непостоянно: но не случайным образом, а в результате прохождения Пути.)




> В чем вы видите разницу между между пустотой и отсутствием?


В том, что пустота это отсутствие чего-то изолированного и застывшего в себе самом. Не то же самое, что голое отсутствие. Дхармы проявляются: их взаимодействие один из аспектов пустоты.




> В бытовом смысле сказать "стол пуст" все равно что сказать "на столе отсутствуют: [длинный список того, что отсутствует]"


Не будете же Вы считать, что философия мировой религии сводится к бытовому смыслу одной фразы? Всё достаточно тонко, но внятно, подробно изложено. Ознакомиться не проблема.




> Отсутствие онтологии не допускает никакой онтологии. В т.ч. и отрицательной.
> Утверждения типа "Бог есть" и "Бога нет" будут одинаково ложными.


В буддизме нет специального догмата, запрещающего онтологию. Есть учение анатман: есть атман как объект отрицания. Это конкретное учение, имеющее отнологический характер. Онтология бессамостных процессов, несубстанциональная онтология пустых дхарм. Дхармы пусты, но дхармы проявляются. Дхармы логически "есть". Это можно назвать онтологией. 




> которые изначально говорили об атмане, на самом деле имели в виду ясный свет?


Покажите мне пустоту пустоты в их концепциях, или их совместимость с ПП. Ясный свет пуст, и пустота пуста: ПП несовместима с бытием Божиим.

----------


## Германн

> Послушайте, шериф, что это за новое,  невиданное доселе деление на отдельную и неотдельную дхармы?


Пустота не дхарма. Все дхарм пусты, это их состояние. Но в одной классификации можно увидеть асанскрита дхарму "татхата". Это то же самое, что Дхармакая-Плод: асанскрита дхарма "татхата" это прямой ясный свет, познающий пустоту; это единство пустоты и осознания. Состояние полностью Пробуждённого Будды. Но Пробуждён ли кто-то (асанскрита дхарма "татхата") или нет (за 5-ю скандхами отличная от них дхарма "татхата" не стоит) - пустотность одинакова.

----------


## Tong Po

> Очень кратко, в одноимённой Сутте. Главное же, что Палийский канон не противоречит пустоте пустоты.
> .


Любой вмегяемый человек признаёт пустоту пустоты. Только идиот может считать, что есть некая самосущая пустота.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Вантус (03.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013), Сергей Ч (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Пустота не дхарма.


Теперь у нас дхарма не синоним познаваемого? Вот, настолько тяжкие времена настали, да?

----------

Сергей Ч (02.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Теперь у нас дхарма не синоним познаваемого? Вот, настолько тяжкие времена настали, да?


Познавая дхармы, познают их пустоту. Отдельной от дхарм пустоты не найти: пустота это форма, форма это пустота. Дхарма синоним познаваемого. Полное познание дхармы, глубинное - это познание дхармы пустой. Но даже не познав дхармы так глубоко, можно освободиться от сансары: для выхода из колеса перерождений достаточно познания пустоты 5 скандх, пустоты пудгалы: достаточно разотождествления с психикой и телом.

----------


## Германн

> Любой вмегяемый человек признаёт пустоту пустоты. Только идиот может считать, что есть некая самосущая пустота.


Иноверцы не глупые, если вместо ПП признают Парашиву. 
Им психологически ближе всеобщая субстанция, поэтому они выбрали такую парадигму веры - вместо равной пустотности всего и ПП.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Традиционная же математика, без языка теории категорий (с теорией множеств связанная, органически) субстанционалистская.


Вообще-то спорно. Интересно какая субстанция например когда говорится про минус один  :Smilie: 




> Отсылает к подразумеваемой реальности, к "предметам", стоящим за неопределяемым понятием множества. Что касается теологии, то тем более: без субстрата в небуддийской религии никуда.


Опять неувязка. Если вывимательно посмотрите хотя бы текст Шантаракшиты по мадхьямаке, то там т.н. субстанционализмом пронизаны почти все высказывания. Тоже можно встретить и в комментарии Цонкапы на этот текст. Так что и буддийская религиознаяфилософия часто обращается к теме субстанционализма. Да и мадхьямака.




> Догматикой Махаяны можно назвать Четыре Печати: но эти принципы сформулированы настолько абстрактно, что допускают многозначные интерпретации.


Четыре качества или свойства, котоыре вы называете четырьмя печатями, сформулированыв праджня-парамите. И их интерпретации не так многосторонни как вам хочется видеть. А по сути они были сформулированы и в раннем буддизме, а не только в махаяне. Неувязочка.




> Тхеравадины не вполне согласны со Второй печатью, страдательностью загрязнённого (у них всё составное страдательно, даже если нет клеш). Третья же печать это как раз пустота. Но это слово встречается и в шиваизме последнего тысячелетия. Если подойти именно к буддийской пустоте системно, взяв за отправную точку уникальные буддийские концепты, получим ПП. Первая, вторая и четвёртая Печати (если не смотреть с позиций веры) могут быть слишком многозначными.


Наслушались лекций, но не прочитали тексты. Поздравляю. Получаем что лекции противоречат сутрам той же махаяны.
Германн. Тексты-первоисточники, если вы пытаетесь что-то трактовать, надо знать. Лекции, комментарии типа ламрима - вторичны всегда по отношению к ним. Но чтобы не быть голословным, вот маленькая цитата из сутры Ваджракету (праджня-парамита)
      Ваджракету! Учение в котором пребывают, *обладает четырьмя качествами*. Какие четыре? Они таковы: *все явления предстают как пустые; всё составное непостоянно; [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания; [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая свободой от всех умопостроений.* Созерцай всё это безобъектно и неконцептуально. Если дополнительно обладаешь четырьмя качествами учения, то [появляется] причина развития мудрости.

Где в сутре праджня-парамиты (текст перевеодился с тибетского и монгольского языков по некоей приятной случайности) говорится про чистые дхармы? Нигде. Вы начинаете додумывать свои трактовки там, где они не требуются.




> ПП это маркер именно буддийской шуньи.


ПП не маркер. А такая же игра слов там, где нет характеристик. Это тоже по-своему характеристика, которую надо избегать. Если говорите про это как про маркер, то прводите цитаты из сутр или тантр. В противном случае, это не является приемлемым маркером.




> Когда Лонгченпа пишет о "подобном небу", он конечно подразумевает и ПП.


Он просто приводит пример подобия небу. Обычный кстати пример. И это не указывает ни на какую надуманную вами ПП




> Но если "плясать" от текстов, то нужно отталкиваться от философии Чандракирти-Цонкапы. Тогда тоже можно понять Будда-Дхарму адекватно.


Если плясать от текстов, то надо отталкиваться прежде всего от сутр и тантр. Ламрим, труды Чандракирти и пр. - вторичны. Сутры и тантры достаточно четко всё показывают.




> Без Гуру тексты Ваджраяны не понять.


Понимаются достаточно легко. Хотя впрочем и про махаяну говорится что без добродетельного друга туда соваться не стоит. Вот вы сунулись, а на выходе получился отход от текстов махаяны и ваджраяну с большой кучей домыслов.




> Т.е. с какой из "средних мотиваций"?


Согласно некоторым классификациям, приводимым в тантрах, махаяна относится к высшему уровню низших личностей, если что. А к средним личностям относятся внешние тантры. Могу и текст отыскать  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 16 млн. ответов. ))
> И большая часть явно не то.
> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...%BE%D0%BA&lr=2


Уттаратантра-шастра потихоньку переводится на русский язык. Может в течении года будет доступна. По крайней мере это не исключено

----------

Aion (02.02.2013), Pema Sonam (02.02.2013), Tong Po (03.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дхарма синоним познаваемого.





> Пустота не дхарма.


Герман, вы слишком круто забираете. Можно ли забирать не так круто?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Герман, вы слишком круто забираете. Можно ли забирать не так круто?


Какой Германн не любит быстрой езды??? Только без обид. Это не наезд

----------


## Dron

> Какой Германн не любит быстрой езды??? Только без обид. Это не наезд


Конечно, не наезд. Это зависть. Зависть Герману, который может совершенно легально, по буддийским понятиям, ибо на излечении, упарываться веществами, и писать на форуме.
Всем- завидовать!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Конечно, не наезд. Это зависть. Зависть Герману, который может совершенно легально, по буддийским понятиям, ибо на излечении, упарываться веществами, и писать на форуме.
> Всем- завидовать!


Да ладно, Дрон. Чего уж там... хотя эти вещества наверно позволяют думать, что истина о страдании не действует. Ибо уверен и обгоняет (кажетсяправильный глагол... или не совсем)

----------


## Dron

> Да ладно, Дрон. Чего уж там... хотя эти вещества наверно позволяют думать, что истина о страдании не действует.


Странно вы распоряжаетесь словами. Еще напишите- "осень не действует".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Странно вы распоряжаетесь словами. Еще напишите- "осень не действует".


так этож ярлыки, блуждающие в уме... образ для ярлычка у каждого свой... у вас осень  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> вот маленькая цитата из сутры Ваджракету (праджня-парамита)
>       Ваджракету! Учение в котором пребывают, *обладает четырьмя качествами*. Какие четыре? Они таковы: *все явления предстают как пустые; всё составное непостоянно; [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания; [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая свободой от всех умопостроений.* Созерцай всё это безобъектно и неконцептуально. Если дополнительно обладаешь четырьмя качествами учения, то [появляется] причина развития мудрости.


Ну, как я уже сказал - всё зависит о того, что человек хочет увидеть. Если есть желание увидеть всё Учение единым, то способ есть: взять за принцип интерпретации пустоту пустоты. Что совместимо с этим принципом, без разрушения системы, Будда-Дхарма. Что никак несовместимо - не получится от индуизма отличить. Вот и всё. Выбор парадигмы навязать невозможно. Если выбрать совпадение индуизма с буддизмом, с разрывом буддизма на набор несовместимых школ, вольному воля.

Что касается Учителей, ещё раз повторю свою позицию: нужно выстраивать интерпретацию со слов живых Учителей. Буддизм не религия Книги. Любой текст полисематичен (что общепризнано в лингвистике): и для того, чтобы выбрать правильную интерпретацию из числа логически возможных, нужно ориентироваться на реальную традицию.

Если же учёный строит гипотезы о первоначальном буддизме, чётко отличая их от живого буддизма - то тоже всё хорошо. Религиоведческий же анализ (что такое буддизм) должен отталкиваться от живой традиции, от утверждений современных Лам. Не нужно быть святее Папы Римского, и учить католиков, что такое настоящий католицизм: нужно исследовать, что Папа Римский о нём говорит. То же с буддийскими авторитетами.

Если Ламы проводят разграничение между Дзогчен и индуизмом - значит, это разные учения. Логически возможно выстроить различные интерпретации, но нужно выбирать из числа различных (согласно принципу О.О.Розенберга). Иначе это будет уже не буддизм, а проекции на буддизм научных предположений о прошлом, или проекция на буддизм индуизма.

----------


## Dron

> так этож ярлыки, блуждающие в уме...


Хм, то есть вы как бы могучий кит - касатка, который однажды сломает аквариум ума и вырвется к ясному, предположим, свету?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, вы слишком круто забираете. Можно ли забирать не так круто?


Пустота это состояние дхарм. Познавая дхармы, познают и пустоту. Познания пустоты как чего-то отдельного от дхарм - нет. 
Потому что пустота не конкретная дхарма (одна из списка дхарм), а состояние всех дхарм. Как санскрита, так и асанскрита.

----------


## Dron

> Пустота это состояние дхарм. Познавая дхармы, познают и пустоту. Познания пустоты как чего-то отдельного от дхарм - нет. 
> Потому что пустота не дхарма, а состояние всех дхарм.


В чем отличие дхармы и познаваемого?

----------


## Германн

> В чем отличие дхармы и познаваемого?


Ни в чём. И познавая дхармы, познают их пустоту.

----------


## Dron

> Ни в чём. И познавая дхармы, познают их пустоту.


Трип продолжается? Да будет так)
Нет отличия непостоянного фрукта гранат от его постоянной пустоты, верно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, как я уже сказал - всё зависит о того, что человек хочет увидеть.


То есть в угоду своим сиюминутным желаниям вы готовы игнорировать сутры и тантры, включая тексты праджня-парамиты? Диагноз поставлен. К слову сказать вы опять не привели доводов.




> Если есть желание увидеть всё Учение единым, то способ есть: взять за принцип интерпретации пустоту пустоты.


Покажите это высказывание в сутрах или тантрах. Без всяких "это соответствует", поскольку ваше понимание не соответствует пока ни сутрам, ни тантрам как таковым. Именно про ПП. Этот принцип не является основным. Это как грамматика, которая понятна всем, но вы решили что это важное. Значит получается, что вы таки полагали пустоту субстанциональной и открытие ПП для вас сыграло решающую роль. Всем это понятно... вам это не понятно.




> Что совместимо с этим принципом, без разрушения системы, Будда-Дхарма.


Еще раз процитировать сутру Ваджракету? Там достаточно ясно указано какими свойствами должно обладать учение. И это не те свойства, котоыре вы пытаетесь ему приписать. Хотите сделать "новый буддизм"? Новая кадампа уже есть.




> Что никак несовместимо - не получится от индуизма отличить. Вот и всё. Выбор парадигмы навязать невозможно. Если выбрать совпадение индуизма с буддизмом, с разрывом буддизма на набор несовместимых школ, вольному воля.


То есть вы снова игнорируете слова Будды.




> Что касается Учителей, ещё раз повторю свою позицию: нужно выстраивать интерпретацию со слов живых Учителей.


Вообще-то учителей как раз надо проверять. Это правило есть и в хинаяне, и в махаяне и в ваджраяне. И если их слова не соответствуют тому или иному положению учения, то в сад.




> Религиоведческий же анализ (что такое буддизм) должен отталкиваться от живой традиции, от утверждений современных Лам. Не нужно быть святее Папы Римского, и учить католиков, что такое настоящий католицизм: нужно исследовать, что Папа Римский о нём говорит. То же с буддийскими авторитетами.


Вот только не надо гнать про научный подход снова. У здесь не приводится анализ никак. Одна из вещей которые должны присутствовать в анализе - непредвзятое отношение. Другая - знание источников. У вас нет ни того, ни другого.




> Если Ламы проводят разграничение


А это еще означает ваше раболепное отношение к ламам (слово-то с маленькой буквы пишется) как к священникам в православной церкви. Он сказал так, значит не должно быть иначе. Бред.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Вантус (03.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пустота это состояние дхарм. Познавая дхармы, познают и пустоту. Познания пустоты как чего-то отдельного от дхарм - нет. 
> Потому что пустота не конкретная дхарма (одна из списка дхарм), а состояние всех дхарм. Как санскрита, так и асанскрита.


Пустота это природа или сущность дхарм. Состояние - термин не подходящий здесь никак. Состояние может быть большим, малым, плохим, хорошим. А вот природа или сущность показвается четко.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пустота это состояние дхарм. Познавая дхармы, познают и пустоту. Познания пустоты как чего-то отдельного от дхарм - нет. 
> Потому что пустота не конкретная дхарма (одна из списка дхарм), а состояние всех дхарм. Как санскрита, так и асанскрита.


Пустота есть дхарма как свойство всех дхарм.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хм, то есть вы как бы могучий кит - касатка, который однажды сломает аквариум ума и вырвется к ясному, предположим, свету?


Ваши бы слова да устроителю аквариума  :Smilie: 
Спасибо что включили лампочку по соседству  :Smilie:  будет куда стремится  :Smilie:  Ан нет. Реальность однако и вне света и тьмы  :Frown:

----------


## Курт

> О нирванических дхармах где-то тут говорилось, как о необусловленных. Обусловленное и необусловленное, непостоянное и вечное - по-вашему, "одинаковы"?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Одинаково дхармы. Одинаково виды знания/опыта. Есть опыты (дхармы) обусловленные. Есть опыты (дхармы) необусловленные. Есть дхармы непостоянные. Есть дхармы не-непостоянные, не пресекающиеся.


Ну, если брать так предельно широко, то можно сказать, что и в теизме Творец и тварь "одинаковы", т.к. обоих можно назвать "существами", "свободными личностями" или еще как-нибудь.




> В том, что пустота это отсутствие чего-то изолированного и застывшего в себе самом. Не то же самое, что голое отсутствие.


Отсутствие чего-то изолированного и застывшего в себе самом - это не пустота, а изменчивость.  :Wink: 




> В буддизме нет специального догмата, запрещающего онтологию. Есть учение анатман: есть атман как объект отрицания. Это конкретное учение, имеющее отнологический характер.


Точно онтологический? Может, все-таки гносеологический?  



> Покажите мне пустоту пустоты в их концепциях, или их совместимость с ПП.


Если не строить "отрицательную онтологию" и ограничится гносеологией, то все прекрасно совмещается. Если же строить онтологию, да еще и по принципу "только бы наше не было б похожее на ихнее" - то да, совместить вряд ли удастся. После чего можно сидеть и упиваться своей оригинальностью... в ряду 100500 прочих религий, также замороченных на том, чтобы быть непохожими на других.
В погоне за оригинальностью настоящая оригинальность теряется.




> Ясный свет пуст, и пустота пуста: ПП несовместима с бытием Божиим.


Да? Правда?  :Wink: 



> (Псевдо-)Дионисий различает возможность 2-ух богословских путей: путь утверждения (богословие катафатическое или положительное) и путь отрицания (богословие апофатическое или отрицательное). Первый ведет к некоторому знанию о Боге, - путь несовершенный, *второй - приводит к полному незнанию - это путь совершенный и единственно подобающий Непознаваемому, ибо познание имеет объектом то, что существует, Бог же вне пределов всего существующего. Чтобы приблизиться к нему, надо отвергнуть все, что ниже Его, то есть все существующее*


http://www.vehi.net/areopagit/vlossky.html

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Карма Палджор (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> То есть в угоду своим сиюминутным желаниям вы готовы игнорировать сутры и тантры, включая тексты праджня-парамиты? Диагноз поставлен. К слову сказать вы опять не привели доводов.


Сутры и тантры должен интерпретировать Лама, получивший традиционное признание со стороны Учителя-предшественника. Так передаётся знание Ваджраяны. Значение тантр по определению эзотерично, и не может быть правильно понято вне традиции их передачи и практики. Что касается шастр, ситуация иная: можно и нужно их читать, хотя бы для того, чтоб уметь проверять и выбирать Учителей. Для адекватного понимания буддизма нужно идти в направлении: 
1. Объяснения традиционно признанного современного Учителя.
2. Традиционные (школьные, или линии передачи) комментарии, шастры.
3. Комментируемые тантры.




> А это еще означает ваше раболепное отношение к ламам (слово-то с маленькой буквы пишется) как к священникам в православной церкви. Он сказал так, значит не должно быть иначе. Бред.


В Ваджраяне, нужно правильно выбрать Учителя, а потом ему следовать. В процессе практики, читать шастры и первоисточники. Если поведение Учителя расходится с тем, каким оно должно быть с т.зр. традиции, и объяснить это не получается, следование Гуру будет заключаться в том, чтоб уважительно отойти в сторону, и больше Учителю не следовать. Если вместо объяснений традиционно признанных Учителей ориентироваться на чьё-либо понимание тантрических первоисточников, получится не Ваджраяна, а неизвестно что (точнее, что угодно).

----------


## Германн

> Пустота это природа или сущность дхарм. Состояние - термин не подходящий здесь никак. Состояние может быть большим, малым, плохим, хорошим. А вот природа или сущность показвается четко.


Да, можно так сказать - и действительно говорится. 
Например "сущность, природа, энергия" - где "сущность" это пустота.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сутры и тантры должен интерпретировать Лама, получивший традиционное признание со стороны Учителя-предшественника.


Не факт. И абсурд. Где это указано опять-таки в сутрах? Нигде.




> Так передаётся знание Ваджраяны.


Но не махаяны и не хинаяны. Вдобавок ваджраяна трактуется при наличии должного опыта достаточно легко. Но вам это похоже неведомо.




> Значение тантр по определению эзотерично, и не может быть правильно понято вне традиции их передачи и практики.


Да легко. Если получали хоть какое-то образование (я не говорю про светское). И если напрягали свой ум.  А если уж говорить про эзотерику, то вам надо идти на другие форумы и лозунги бросать там. Поймут и примут. Буддизм к "эзотерическим трактовкам" имеет очень отдаленное отношение.




> Что касается шастр, ситуация иная: можно и нужно их читать, хотя бы для того, чтоб уметь проверять и выбирать Учителей.


Германн. Вы в очередной раз всё попутали. Полностью. Извините, но большего абсурда от вас уже не ожидал. Даже обсуждать не хочется. Выточно делаете "новый буддизм" с кучей нелепиц, странностей и откровенных глупостей. Остальное, в виду исключиел исключительного бреда от человека не получавшего соответствующее образование и выдумывающео то, чего собственно нет - ничитать ни комментировать даже не стоит. Но добавим теперь к получаемому у вас списку и попытку организовать "новый буддизм" с эзотерической начинкой. А заодно незнание и непонимание текстов-первоисточников. Ну и отсутствие соответствующего образования, знания и пр. Что тут можно сказать? Слова без доводов, а только лозунги.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Как я уже писал, значение передаётся от Учителя к ученику, в линии передачи. Ваджраяна опирается не на тексты, а на Гуру. Конечно, Лонгченпа не противоречит пустоте пустоты.


А ей вообще никто не противоречит.



> Но мы ведь говорили не о Мадхьямака-прасангике как целой школе, в которой есть множество наработок. Говорили о совершенно конкретном аспекте - пустоте пустоты. Он есть не только в прасангике. Ничего специфически-школьного в нём нет: это абстрактный принцип. Кроме кадаг, есть лхундруб и йермэд. Конечно, описания Дзогчен полней, детальней: при сохранении общебуддийского принципа.


Вы только говорите, но не приводите никаких цитат. Приведите цитаты, уже не первый раз прошу, где бы в дзогчен говорилось о пустоте пустоты. Вы же это во главу угла ставите, но свои слова ничем не подкрепляете. Здается мне, что вы никогда не читали текстов дзогчен, а опираетесь лишь на популярные книги рассчитанные на самую широкую публику.



> "Точнее отражала бы суть учения". А судьи-то кто? Я лишь обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что буддизм - и особенно Ваджраяна - это не религия священной Книги. Это линия передачи живого знания, живого созерцательного опыта, от Будды до наших дней. Буддолог О.О. Розенберг сформулировал как принцип адекватности интерпретации: нужно отталкиваться от живой буддийской традиции. Принимать буддизм таковым, каков он есть. В живой же буддийской традиции, её хранители, показывают разницу между Дзогчен и индуизмом: значит, нельзя интерпретировать Дзогчен по-индуистски. Ни с научной точки зрения, ни с традиционно буддийской, это неправильно.


Дзогчен нельзя интерпритировать нигилистически, да еще и не приводя никаких цитат на этот счет. А по-индуистски его и так никто не трактует.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Карма Палджор (02.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, можно так сказать - и действительно говорится. 
> Например "сущность, природа, энергия" - где "сущность" это пустота.


Германн учения разныхуровней надо рассматривать на их уровне. Не смешивайте высказывание для дзогчен и высказывание для махаяны и хинаяны. Это ошибка. Сваливают в одну кучу как раз эзотерики, а не последователи буддизма

----------

Vidyadhara (02.02.2013), Вантус (03.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну, если брать так предельно широко, то можно сказать, что и в теизме Творец и тварь "одинаковы", т.к. обоих можно назвать "существами", "свободными личностями" или еще как-нибудь.


Не одинаковы. Творец совершенен, тварь нет. Творец это предел бытия, тварь его маньшая степень. Творец причина, тварь следствие. И так далее. У них разный онтологический вес. Тварь никогда не станет Творцом. Что же касается человека, он может стать Буддой. С онтологической точки зрения, уже является Буддой: все одинаково пусты. Такого в теизме нет, и быть не может.




> Отсутствие чего-то изолированного и застывшего в себе самом - это не пустота, а изменчивость.


Частный случай пустоты. Атман как объект отрицания это дхармин, носитель дхарм, способный к отдельному от дхарм существованию (нечто изолированное). Поскольку пустота это, помимо прочего, взаимодействие - то противоположность ей застывшее в себе самом, жёстко фиксированное состояние. Виды пустоты: http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

Уже писал, в буддизме нет запрета на бессамостную онтологию. Просто буддисты занимаются гносеологией, по преимуществу. Если нет склонности во всём видеть всеобщую субстанцию, нет психологической предрасположенности во всём видеть Бога, то онтология буддисту не нужна. На Западе другая ситуация.

И анатман не то же самое, что "не знаю, может и существует отрицаемый Атман": атман это объект отрицания, а не агностического "не знаю". Бог как носитель дхарм (монизм) или как независимый свидетель их бытия (монотеизм), способный существовать самостоятельно, без всяких дхарм - конечно, отрицаемый Атман. Это то, что стоит за 5 скандхами, как их первопричина: нечто за скандхами, от чего скандхи напрямую зависят.

----------


## Карма Палджор

И поскольку начинает резко отдавать новоделом и извращением учения, то отписываюсь от темы. Еще эзотериков на буддийском форуме не читал

----------


## Германн

> Германн учения разныхуровней надо рассматривать на их уровне. Не смешивайте высказывание для дзогчен и высказывание для махаяны и хинаяны. Это ошибка. Сваливают в одну кучу как раз эзотерики, а не последователи буддизма


Важны не слова, а значение слов.




> И поскольку начинает резко отдавать новоделом и извращением учения, то отписываюсь от темы. Еще эзотериков на буддийском форуме не читал


Новодел - это произвольные трактовки древних текстов. Если идти в направлении от современных объяснений авторитетных Лам к школьным комментариям, и от шастр к тантрам - ошибки не будет. Так же, не будет вреда, если взять за основу Ламрим и Агрим Цонкапы, отталкиваясь от позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы.

----------


## Dron

> Ваши бы слова да устроителю аквариума 
> Спасибо что включили лампочку по соседству  будет куда стремится  Ан нет. Реальность однако и вне света и тьмы


Да, ништяк, в реальности ни светло, ни темно, так и запишем.

----------


## Dron

> Ясный свет пуст, и пустота пуста: ПП несовместима с бытием Божиим.





> Да? Правда? 
> (Псевдо-)Дионисий различает возможность 2-ух богословских путей: путь утверждения (богословие катафатическое или положительное) и путь отрицания (богословие апофатическое или отрицательное). Первый ведет к некоторому знанию о Боге, - путь несовершенный, второй - приводит к полному незнанию - это путь совершенный и единственно подобающий Непознаваемому, ибо познание имеет объектом то, что существует, Бог же вне пределов всего существующего. Чтобы приблизиться к нему, надо отвергнуть все, что ниже Его, то есть все существующее


Курт намекает, что пора в христианстве образовать особое течение.

----------


## Германн

> Вы только говорите, но не приводите никаких цитат. Приведите цитаты, уже не первый раз прошу, где бы в дзогчен говорилось о пустоте пустоты. Вы же это во главу угла ставите, но свои слова ничем не подкрепляете. Здается мне, что вы никогда не читали текстов дзогчен, а опираетесь лишь на популярные книги рассчитанные на самую широкую публику.


Вы негативно оцениваете объяснения авторитетных современных Учителей - в то время, когда я считаю их отправной точкой, основой для правильного понимания. Чтение текстов должно идти в направлении: 

1. Современные объяснения традиционно признанных Учителей.
2. Школьные трактаты.
3. Первоисточники.

Это и для буддологии, в понимании О.О.Розенберга, именно так.

Поэтому: 

"Воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой. Это подтверждено в "Тантре звука, выходящего за пределы". Следовательно, мы можем сделать вывод, что Воззрение Дзогчен принадлежит к этой философской системе, которая выходит за ограничения этернализма и нигилизма. Однако можно также предположить, что Воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики происходит из Дзогчена. Этому есть два доказательства. Первое заключается в в том, что знание истинного состояния не может быть ничем иным, как состоянием спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, и таким образом, Воззрение Мадхьямики-Прасангики должно ему соответствовать. Второе — Гараб Дордже, первый учитель Дзогчена, положил начало двум линиям преемственности, первой из семи, второй из двадцати одного ученика, и один из этих двадцати одного последователя был Нагарджуна. Кроме того, сказано, что Арьядэва растворился в свете после получения учений Дзогчен от второго Манджушримитры16. Все это ясно изложено в "Празднике для мудрых: история буддизма".
_Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, "16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен"_

У первоисточников может быть несколько десятков, сотен, тысяч логически возможных интерпретаций. Как можно выбрать адекватную буддизму? Только отталкиваясь от живой традиции. В Ваджраяне, от поколения к поколению передаётся не Книга, а непосредственный опыт, живое знание, традиционное понимание. Вне передачи значения, смысла, принципов интерпретации тексты не могут быть правильно поняты.

----------


## Vidyadhara

Вообще мне нравится позиция Германна: материалом не владеет, тестов не читал,  когда же на них ссылаются опоненты,  то он апеллирует к некой "живой традиции", под которой он понимает популярные книги современных лам в его  же собственной интерпретации.



> И поскольку начинает резко отдавать новоделом и извращением учения, то отписываюсь от темы. Еще эзотериков на буддийском форуме не читал


Да Германн самый настоящий эзотерик, его воззрение не соответствует воззрению ни одной современной школы. Полная отсебятина и помимо прочего оскорбления буддийских школ и буддистов , которых он направо и налево записывает в еретики.



> Прошу поставить мне традицию "Гелуг". Заранее благодарю!


А вы, друзья, как ни садитесь всё в музыканты не годитесь.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Вантус (03.02.2013), Ондрий (02.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Не одинаковы. Творец совершенен, тварь нет. Творец это предел бытия, тварь его маньшая степень. Творец причина, тварь следствие. И так далее.


Вот видите: говоря "Творец и тварь неодинаковы" вы концентрируетесь на их различиях, а говоря "сансарические и нирванические дхармы одинаковы" - напротив, концентрируетесь на их сходстве. Между тем, как можно найти сходство в первом, так и различие - во втором.



> Атман как объект отрицания это дхармин, носитель дхарм, способный к отдельному от дхарм существованию (нечто изолированное).


Меняется ли ясный свет, когда меняются дхармы?



> И анатман не то же самое, что "не знаю, может и существует отрицаемый Атман": атман это объект отрицания, а не агностического "не знаю". Бог как носитель дхарм (монизм) или как независимый свидетель их бытия (монотеизм), способный существовать самостоятельно, без всяких дхарм - конечно, отрицаемый Атман. Это то, что стоит за 5 скандхами, как их первопричина: нечто за скандхами, от чего скандхи напрямую зависят.


Ясный свет может лишится всех дхарм повседневного опыта, оставшись с неизвестными науке  :Wink:  нирваническими дхармами - и будет прекрасно себя чувствовать при этом. Чем вам не Атман?  :Wink:  Ну, почти.

----------


## Курт

> Курт намекает, что пора в христианстве образовать особое течение.


Зачем? О_о

----------


## Dron

> Зачем? О_о


Чтобы соответствовать буддийскому учению о ясном свете, которое, все же, немного другое чем то, о чем пишет Дионисий.

----------


## Курт

> Чтобы соответствовать буддийскому учению о ясном свете, которое, все же, немного другое чем то, о чем пишет Дионисий.


Конечно, другое.
Но вопрос-то ув.Германном ставился о несовместимости концепции ПП и бытия божия. Христианская апофатика с ув.Германном не вполне согласна.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Поэтому: 
> 
> "Воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; ".
> _Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, "16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен"_


А вы не зацикливайтесь на одном абзаце, а прочтите книгу целиком, чтобы понять о чем говорится в этом  куске. А там дальше пишется:

Это означает, что в Дзогчене никакая философская точка зрения, основанная на ограниченных понятиях "быть" или "не быть", "позитивный" или "негативный" и т.д., не признается. Джигмед Лингпа объяснил: 

"Действительно понять смысл Дхармакайи, лишенной основания, значит прийти к выводу мадхьямики-прасангики: "так как я ничего не утверждаю, я не ошибаюсь"

Но современные прасангики увы не таковы. Они много чего утверждают, например, две истины. А это уже отклонение от дзогчен. Вывод таков: в целом воззрение дзогчен отлично от воззрения прасангики, хотя есть некоторые общие моменты.

И в этой цитате опять же ничего не говорится о пустоте пустоты, а вы нам тут преподносите это как суть учения будды.

----------


## Германн

_Сутры и тантры должен интерпретировать Лама, получивший традиционное признание со стороны Учителя-предшественника._



> Не факт. И абсурд. Где это указано опять-таки в сутрах? Нигде.


http://savetibet.ru/1142599801.html
"Во время ежегодных лекций по классической буддийской философии, которые он традиционно читает в своей резиденции в Дхарамсале в это время года, Далай-лама призвал своих последователей быть более осторожными и внимательными в выборе духовных учителей. «Вы не должны называть своим учителем первого встречного, - заметил Далай-лама, - но тщательно проверять, насколько этот человек отвечает требованиям, предъявляемым к духовным учителям. Список этих требований приведен в важнейших буддийских трактатах, таких как «Лам-рим» Ламы Цзонкапы». 
По словам Далай-ламы, для буддийского учителя недостаточно обладать красноречием, ибо «даже демоны бывают красноречивы». Он должен учить не только на основе книжных знаний, но также исходя из собственного опыта претворения в жизнь буддийских учений. В этом смысле «существует огромная разница между преподавателем истории, чьи знания о событиях прошлого в основном почерпнуты из книг, и буддийским учителем, который должен применять на практике то, чему он учит других».

Ламрим Чже Цонкапы: 

1. Характеристика подходящего Благого Друга

В Слове Будды и первичных комментариях есть много определений достойного Учителя, соответствующих отдельным Колесницам. Здесь же говорим о Благом Друге, способном вести учеников по этапам трех личностей пути махаяны к состоянию будды.

О нем в "Украшении сутр" говорится:

"Обопрись на такого Духовного Друга,
кто себя обуздал, кто спокоен и тих,
кто в достоинствах много тебя превосходит,
образован, усерден, *реальность постиг*, ─
на того, кто владеет прекрасною речью,
сердцем ─ любящий, силами ─ неутомим".

___
Как я могу знать, кто "реальность постиг"? 
Для этого необходимо уже обладать реализацией.
Поэтому, нужно ориентироваться на традиционное признание.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, другое.
> Но вопрос-то ув.Германном ставился о несовместимости концепции ПП и бытия божия. Христианская апофатика с ув.Германном не вполне согласна.


Ну, зашибись, раз такое дело. Выдайте нам мнение христианской апофатики об МП, чтобы не быть фантазером.

----------


## Германн

> Но современные прасангики увы не таковы. Они много чего утверждают, например, две истины. А это уже отклонение от дзогчен.


Противоречий нет, если абсолютную истину понять как кадаг, относительную как лхундруб, а их единство как йермэд. 
Разница будет в словах, не в значении. А так конечно, дискурс разный: Одна истина Дзогчен, или Две истины прасангики.




> Вывод таков: в целом воззрение дзогчен отлично от воззрения прасангики, хотя есть некоторые общие моменты.


Чтоб понять воззрение Дзогчен, нужно учиться ему у живого Учителя. И он, конечно, передаст понимание несубстанциональности, знание чистоты кадаг. Но это не то, что понятно само по себе, из чтения первоисточников: если нет высших способностей, наработок из прошлых жизней. Что же касается шастр и современных раъяснений Лам, они проливают свет на буддийские принципы. Общим моментом Дзогчен и Прасангики является пустота пустоты - как одного из аспектов пустоты, так и аспекта кадаг. О школе Мадхьямака-прасангика, вместо со всеми её многочисленным концепциями, речи не шло. Только об этом общем моменте, конкретно. 




> И в этой цитате опять же ничего не говорится о пустоте пустоты, а вы нам тут преподносите это как суть учения будды.


Из этой цитаты следует, что к Дзогчен приложимо понимание пустоты в Мадхьямака-прасангики. 
В понимание пустоты в Мадхьямака-прасангике входит пустота пустоты. 
Вывод: к Дзогчен приложима пустота пустоты.

----------


## Dron

Сообщение от Vidyadhara  



> Но современные прасангики увы не таковы. Они много чего утверждают, например, две истины. А это уже отклонение от дзогчен.


Отклонение от специального дзочген от Видьядхары, где нет разницы между сем и ригпа?

----------


## Курт

> Ну, зашибись, раз такое дело. Выдайте нам мнение христианской апофатики об МП, чтобы не быть фантазером.


Разве кто-то говорил о тождестве учений? Речь была только о сходстве некоторых элементов.

----------


## Германн

> А вы не зацикливайтесь на одном абзаце, а прочтите книгу целиком, чтобы понять о чем говорится в этом  куске. А там дальше пишется:
> 
> Это означает, что в Дзогчене никакая философская точка зрения, основанная на ограниченных понятиях "быть" или "не быть", "позитивный" или "негативный" и т.д., не признается. Джигмед Лингпа объяснил: 
> 
> "Действительно понять смысл Дхармакайи, лишенной основания, значит прийти к выводу мадхьямики-прасангики: "так как я ничего не утверждаю, я не ошибаюсь"


А теперь можно посмотреть, *как именно* понимаются эти слова Нагарджуны в Мадхьямака-прасангике:
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 111.

«Победители говорят, что  пустота , несомненно, искореняет все теории, [но] те, у кого  пустота  -  теория , безнадежны и неизлечимы.»

[Слова] «пустота - теория» относятся, однако, не к [гносеологической] идее пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия, а подразумевают [онтологическое] понимание пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия как чего-то истинно [существующего], воззрение на нее как на вещь. Ведь в «Буддапалите» (13.8) [находим] ясное, подкрепленное примером высказывание:

«Если тем, кто привязан к [мысли] "вещи существуют силой собственной сущности", объяснить, что сущность вещей -  пустота : " Пустота  означает, что вещи [лишь] воображаются в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют 'силой собственной сущности'"», - то можно их отвратить от привязанности к такой [мысли]. Но тех, кто привязан к пустоте как к вещи, никто не способен отвратить от этой привязанности.

Так, [попрошайке], который после твоих слов: "Ничего не имею", - говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!»

----------


## Dron

> Разве кто-то говорил о тождестве учений? Речь была только о сходстве некоторых элементов.


Верно, элементов. И о системе, которая из них состоит. Вы уже больше не желаете утверждать, что МП годна для христианства, или желаете?

----------


## Ондрий

> Сутры и тантры должен интерпретировать Лама


Это вы уже становитесь буддийским шиитом. И лама тут у вас выступает в роли имама.




> Так передаётся знание Ваджраяны..


скажите это Тилопе и другим махасиддхам

----------


## Ондрий

> Не одинаковы. Творец совершенен, тварь нет.


У меня в подписи иные сведения.

----------

Alex (02.02.2013), Вантус (03.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Верно, элементов. И о системе, которая из них состоит.


О системе речи не было, только об элементах.



> Вы уже больше не желаете утверждать, что МП годна для христианства, или желаете?


Я говорил о совместимости и даже о сходстве "концепции пустоты пустоты" с христианской апофатикой.
Что такое МП? Расшифруйте.

----------


## Германн

> Конечно, другое.
> Но вопрос-то ув.Германном ставился о несовместимости концепции ПП и бытия божия. Христианская апофатика с ув.Германном не вполне согласна.


Христианская апофатика отрицает Творца в качестве бытия как такового, способного к самостоятельному существованию без людей (без творения) - как было до творения? Конечно, нет.

Можно найти такие утверждения, что "Бог даже не "есть": но это грозит логическим обнулением самой идеи Бога. И такое обнуление не удерживается в дискурсе: так как конечно, Бог есть, как Творец. Кроме отдельных утверждений, нужно смотреть на общий контекст. Контекст постулирует бытие (Бога): бытие, самостоятельное сущее со своей стороны. Это и есть Атман, который отрицается в буддизме (один из вариантов отрицаемого Атмана). Если же Бог "не есть": то есть не только не существует, но и не бытие как таковое, конкретно в христианском дискурсе - то Бога и нет. Как уже отмечалось, контекст такое значение в теологии не удерживает - а догматически, так вообще запрещает.

В теистических системах, Бог занимает место буддийской шуньяты, которая пуста. Тут приходится выбирать между пустотой пустоты и всеобщей субстанцией, или всеобщим онтологическим первоисточником. Или верить Будде, или верить в Бога.

----------


## Dron

> Я говорил о совместимости и даже о сходстве "концепции пустоты пустоты" с христианской апофатикой.
> Что такое МП? Расшифруйте.


МП- мадхъямака прасангика.



> Я говорил о совместимости и даже о сходстве


Не желаете поменять местами сходство и совместимость?

----------


## Германн

> Это вы уже становитесь буддийским шиитом. И лама тут у вас выступает в роли имама.


Личная оценка. Как относиться к традиции - вопрос личного вкуса.

Конечно, я предпочитаю опираться на традицию, чем на мнение какого-либо интеллектуала или собственное (что не означает отсутствие личного философского осмысления, и что не означает отсутствие интереса к чужим способам сложить буддийский философский паззл). 
Решающее слово о Дхарме всегда остаётся за живыми Ламами и за традиционными шастрами - но не за мной, не за кем-то ещё.

Умереть же мне придётся с тем пониманием, которое удастся обрести.
В формировании личного мнения очень стараюсь следовать живой традиции.

Безусловно, могу ошибаться. Но я не Лама: моё мнение очевидным образом не авторитетно.  
Читать нужно Е.С. Далай-Ламу, Чже Цонкапу, Ачарью Чандракирти, не меня.




> скажите это Тилопе и другим махасиддхам


То Махасиддхи. Они, как и великие ученики, обладали высшими способностями, обретёнными за много жизней. Ко мне их ситуация не относится.

----------


## Курт

> МП- мадхъямака прасангика.


Да я понятия не имею, что это такое (поверхностное гугление не в счет) - как я могу говорить о том, годна она для христианской апофатики или нет? )



> Не желаете поменять местами сходство и совместимость?


Вы намекаете на то, что совместимость более весомая штука, чем сходство? В данном случае нет.
Сферическую "концепцию ПП" в вакууме, оторванную от всех остальных составляющих буддийского учения совместить (при желании) с христианской апофатикой даже проще, чем обнаружить сходство. Поскольку для сходства придется проводить хотя бы минимальный анализ.

----------


## Германн

> Да я понятия не имею, что это такое (поверхностное гугление не в счет) - как я могу говорить о том, годна она для христианской апофатики или нет? )


Очень хороший сущностный обзор воззрения МП: http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
Эти аспекты символически заложены в "картинку" визуализации: и гелугпинский тантрик, вспоминая значение, созерцает их в процессе практики.

----------


## Курт

> Христианская апофатика отрицает Творца в качестве бытия как такового, способного к самостоятельному существованию без людей (без творения) - как было до творения? Конечно, нет.


Если с небытием в онтологию не лезть, то все чудесно.
Христианин вам скажет, что христианский Бог *вне* того, что мы знаем как "бытие" и "небытие".

----------


## Dron

> Да я понятия не имею, что это такое (поверхностное гугление не в счет) - как я могу говорить о том, годна она для христианской апофатики или нет? )





> Я говорил о совместимости и даже о сходстве "концепции пустоты пустоты" с христианской апофатикой.


Курт, пусть старшие демоны вашего внутреннего мира вломят, как следует, младшим. Когда достигнете точки равновесия, дайте знать.



> Вы намекаете на то, что совместимость более весомая штука, чем сходство? В данном случае нет.


Намекаю, что да. Да вы и сами это подозревали, не так ли?



> Сферическую "концепцию ПП" в вакууме, оторванную от всех остальных составляющих буддийского учения совместить (при желании) с христианской апофатикой даже проще, чем обнаружить сходство. Поскольку для сходства придется проводить хотя бы минимальный анализ.


)))) да. Ну, Герман- чел жесткий, сеет хаос, если кого в махаче зацепило шестопером, не обессудьте), знали, куда ввязываетесь.

----------


## Германн

> Если с небытием в онтологию не лезть, то все чудесно.
> Христианин вам скажет, что христианский Бог *вне* того, что мы знаем как "бытие" и "небытие".


Любая современная религия скажет примерно то же самое. И даже материализм: материя вне того, что мы о ней, с ограниченными возможностями, представляем. Вопрос, какое значение продиктует контекст. Что получится в целом, на выходе: в результате. И как это будет работать, как будет гармонировать одно с другим, логически. 

(Лично мне больше нравится христианская аскетика, чем шиваизм/шактизм. И лично я не вижу никакого смысла верить в Бога по-индийски, когда есть традиционно близкий нам суфизм и исихазм. Но это всё субъективно, значения не имеет. Да и вообще моё мнение никакого значения не имеет.)

Важно быть хорошим человеком.
Если кто-то верит в Бога, и становится добрей - то он на правильном пути.

----------


## Dron

> (Лично мне больше нравится христианская аскетика, чем шиваизм/шактизм. И лично я не вижу никакого смысла верить в Бога по-индийски, когда есть традиционно близкий нам суфизм и исихазм..


Назовите такую традицию.

----------


## Германн

P.S.

У меня мотивация шравака. Хотел бы не перерождаться дурно. Чтоб получить на будущее благой отпечаток, стараюсь понять главный принцип Слова Будды. Чтоб это было коротко и ясно, легко вспоминалось перед смертью. Для личных нужд вслепую накопал "пустоту пустоты". Это не лозунг - мне некуда кого-либо вести, - а моё частное мнение не имеет значения. Если кому-то станет интересно почитать Ламрим, хорошо: надеюсь, в следующей жизни кто-нибудь меня на эту книгу наведёт. 

Случалось, я допускал коренные падения: у меня есть причины родиться в аду.
Хотелось бы всё-таки человеком.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Назовите такую традицию.


Из небуддийских учений, симпатизирую Натха-сампрадайе (они очень серьёзные практики, как мне кажется: и, главное, традиционны). 
Но сам, не будучи буддистом, предпочёл бы аскетику Игнатия Брянчанинова. Имхо, уж если верить в Бога, лучше это делать наиболее понятным способом. Чтоб достичь глубины. Игнатий Брянчанинов учит скромности и состраданию: имхо, это недалеко от Дхармы. Однозначно, это способ хорошо переродится.

----------


## Dron

> У меня мотивация шравака. Хотел бы не перерождаться дурно. Чтоб получить на будущее благой отпечаток, стараюсь понять главный принцип Слова Будды. Чтоб это было коротко и ясно, легко вспоминалось перед смертью. Для личных нужд вслепую накопал "пустоту пустоты". Это не лозунг - мне некуда кого-либо вести, - а моё частное мнение не имеет значения. Если кому-то станет интересно почитать Ламрим, хорошо: надеюсь, в следующей жизни кто-нибудь меня на эту книгу наведёт. 
> 
> Случалось, я допускал коренные падения: у меня есть причины родиться в аду.
> Хотелось бы всё-таки человеком.


Следует ли, после прочтения такого поста, плакать в одиночестве, или надо позвать соседей по лестничной площадке?

----------

Карма Палджор (03.02.2013), Нико (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Из небуддийских учений, симпатизирую Натха-сампрадайе (они очень серьёзные практики, как мне кажется: и, главное, традиционны). 
> Но сам, не будучи буддистом, предпочёл бы аскетику Игнатия Брянчанинова. Имхо, уж если верить в Бога, лучше это делать наиболее понятным способом. Чтоб достичь глубины. Игнатий Брянчанинов учит скромности и состраданию: имхо, это недалеко от Будда-Дхармы.


Вы - Игнатий Б.?

----------


## Германн

> Следует ли, после прочтения такого поста, плакать в одиночестве, или надо позвать соседей по лестничной площадке?


Думаю, лучше с соседями, так заунывней  :Smilie: 
А я тут цепями себя побичую.




> Вы - Игнатий Б.?


Вопрос не понял. Просто этот автор может быть полезен, имхо, если нет возможности следовать Будда-Дхарме. Хороший, добрый небуддийский Гуру.

----------


## Dron

> Думаю, лучше с соседями, так заунывней


Мне потребна не заунывность а драма, компренде?





> Вопрос не понял. Просто этот автор может быть полезен, имхо, если нет возможности следовать Будда-Дхарме. Хороший, добрый небуддийский Гуру.


Раз вы не поняли, придется повторить- вы- Игнатий Б?

----------


## Курт

> Курт, пусть старшие демоны вашего внутреннего мира вломят, как следует, младшим. Когда достигнете точки равновесия, дайте знать.


Младшие демоны утверждают, что если вырезать ПП из МП, то ПП потом можно к чему-нибудь привинтить, и знать для этого МП совершенно не обязательно. Лучше даже не знать. Проще будет привинчивать.



> Намекаю, что да. Да вы и сами это подозревали, не так ли?


Я подозревал, что вы на это намекаете...

----------


## Dron

> Младшие демоны утверждают, что если вырезать ПП из МП, то ПП потом можно к чему-нибудь привинтить, и знать для этого МП совершенно не обязательно. Лучше даже не знать. Проще будет привинчивать.


Ваши младшие демоны толкают вас ко лжи. Предлагаю их заменить в полном составе.



> Я подозревал, что вы на это намекаете...


Зря

----------


## Курт

> Любая современная религия скажет примерно то же самое. И даже материализм: материя вне того, что мы о ней, с ограниченными возможностями, представляем. Вопрос, какое значение продиктует контекст.


Думаю, что как бы представители разных идеологических групп не кричали "пока мы едины, мы непобедимы!!!" контекст, в конечном итоге, каждый сформирует свой собственный. И в этом смысле - сколько людей, столько и религий.



> Что получится в целом, на выходе: в результате.


Не знаю. А вы знаете? Только не по книжкам, а опытно?
Я лично не знаком ни с христианским святым, ни с буддийским Пробужденным.

----------


## Курт

> Ваши младшие демоны толкают вас ко лжи.


Вы клевещите на моих демонов.

----------


## Вантус

> А вы, друзья, как ни садитесь всё в музыканты не годитесь.


Гелугпинской прасангики здесь придерживаюсь я. Речи Германна к ней не имеют отношения. Он и ее терминов-то не знает, и даже Чжамьян Шепу не читал, небось.

----------


## Dron

> Вы клевещите на моих демонов.


Желал бы, чтоб это было так. Однако 


> Младшие демоны утверждают, что если вырезать ПП из МП, то ПП потом можно к чему-нибудь привинтить, и знать для этого МП совершенно не обязательно.


я привинтил ваше мнение к предыдущему вашему мнению, годится?

----------


## Германн

> Раз вы не поняли, придется повторить- вы- Игнатий Б?


Нет.

----------


## Dron

> Нет.


Почему?

----------


## Германн

> Гелугпинской прасангики здесь придерживаюсь я. Речи Германна к ней не имеют отношения. Он и ее терминов-то не знает, и даже Чжамьян Шепу не читал, небось.


Вы утверждаете объективное существование материи: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post529473



> Внешнее не постулируется как нечто существующее со своей стороны. Это Ваше изобретение.





> Почему ж нет? Оно вполне существует себе, как татхата или дхармадхату. Оно просто не существует как дхарма.


Утверждаете существование внешних объектов со своей стороны. Утверждаете существование внешнего, которое при этом не существует как дхарма. Вы пишете о субстанции, которая стоит за дхармами - о материи - которую приравниваете к татхате, к дхармадхату:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post510744



> Более того, вы бы потрудились поискать аналог "материи" и "объективной реальности" материалистов в системах буддийской философии, а не просто искать слова по созвучию, как вы любите. У вас всплывут такие понятия как "дхармадхату", "паратантра" и тому подобное.


Про объективно сущую материю как внешнюю реальность, которую якобы допускает прасангика: 

"Как сказано во "Вхождении в срединность" (6.83): 
"Если мир не нанесёт Вам поражения, - 
отрицайте это мирское условное.
(Сперва) поспорьте с миром,
а мы последуем за тем, кто сильнее."

И в толковании (места) ведь сказано: 

"Мы чрезвычайно много трудимся ради отвержения мирского условного. Попробуйте устранить мирское условное! Если мир не победит вас, мы к вам примкнём. Но мир наносит вам поражение..."

Слова "мы чрезвычайно много трудимся ради отвержения мирского условного" означают *старания на Пути ради устранения субъективных иллюзий зрительного и прочих сознаний, а также объективных иллюзий формы и т.д.* Поэтому (мадхьямики) не признают, что эти (иллюзии) опровержимы логикой, а считают, что *они отвергаются посредством освоения Пути*". 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 66-67.

"И в толковании "Четверосотницы" (382) сказано, что самосущая пустота отрицается:* "Если бы существовала самосущая пустота, то вещи обладали бы самобытием"* ... Так, [попрошайке], который после творих слов: "Ничего не имею", говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!" [Этот] пример не подошёл бы, если было бы иначе. Ведь когда некий нищий говорит кому-нибудь: "Подайте милостыню", - а тот отвечает: "У меня ничего нет", - то мысль просящего: "Он лишён имущества", - не является ошибочной. Но, если он понимает отсутствие имущества как имущество, то не может быть убеждён в отсутствии имущества. Так и здесь. Когда на вопрос: "Обладают вещи самобытием или нет?" дан ответ: "Они лишены самобытия", - то, если спросивший подумает "Самобытие отсутствует", - как же его мысль может быть ошибочной, раз отвечающий и хотел её вызвать? Но, если отсутствие у вещей самобытия понимается как самосущее, - это ошибка."
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 110-113.

----------


## Курт

> Желал бы, чтоб это было так. Однако 
> я привинтил ваше мнение к предыдущему вашему мнению, годится?


Мнение одно и тоже. Про концепцию ПП я в этой теме прочитал до того, как вы спросили про МП и я пошел гуглить, что сие значит.

----------


## Германн

> Не знаю. А вы знаете? Только не по книжкам, а опытно?
> Я лично не знаком ни с христианским святым, ни с буддийским Пробужденным.


Опытно знаю лишь рассудочные вещи. Буддизм позволяет непротиворечиво допустить какую-то степень свободы, избавлен от этической неразрешимости теодицеи, от логических противоречий монизма. Сейчас у меня сложилось, субъективно, представление о буддизме как едином целом, исходя из онтологии пустоты пустоты. Знаю хороших практиков, даже очень хороших, верю в проверенных Учителей. Всё как у всех. Ничего особенного. Личные размышления плюс вера. Это придаёт моей жизни смысл. У меня бывают страдания, от физических до моральных, зато бессмысленность жизни не ощущаю никогда.

А что может быть лучше буддизма? И почему?

----------


## Нико

> У м
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				еня мотивация шравака.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


И? Пригодилась?





> Если кому-то станет интересно почитать Ламрим, хорошо: надеюсь, в следующей жизни кто-нибудь меня на эту книгу наведёт.


А чё не в этой-то? Ну, допустим, Вы в следующей жизни родитесь барашком. Кто наведёт?

----------


## Курт

> А что может быть лучше буддизма? И почему?


Вы меня спрашиваете? Я не верю в универсальную истину или какое-то учение, которое для всех лучше всех остальных. "Каждому свое" (с). Судя по тому, что вы написали, вас буддизм полностью устраивает. Чего же еще желать? )

----------


## Германн

> И? Пригодилась?


Использую. 

Может быть, я ошибаюсь. Если Карма Палджор меня поправит: объяснит мне в двух словах, что позволяет обнаружить Будда-Дхарму как единое целое, при этом увидев отличие Будда-Дхармы от внешних учений - я с ним соглашусь. Но пока альтернативы ПП не представлено. То, что одно отличается от чего-то другого, в буддийской философии, понятно. Слова разные. Много школ, ещё больше религий. Пока только в Ламриме Цонкапы нашлась точка опоры, для восприятия Учения Будды как единого целого, с чётким отличием от не-Дхармы: пустота пустоты и совместимость с ПП. Других способов увидеть сущность Дхармы и не-Дхармы, в двух словах, пока не подсказали.

Чтобы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен прослеживался общий принцип.
И чтоб только буддизм этому учил.

Как у Цонкапы: коротко и ясно.

----------


## Нико

> Других способов увидеть сущность Дхармы и не-Дхармы, в двух словах, мне пока не подсказали.


Четыре печати, в четырёх выражениях.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тхерам четверопечатие не по душе.

----------


## Нико

> Тхерам четверопечатие не по душе.


А почему так?  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Просто нет такого в их версии писания. А вот трилакшана--есть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Важны не слова, а значение слов.


Вы их не понимаете. ЕСДЛ также говорит что каждое учение надо понимать в контексте той школы где оно передается. Вы не понимаете значения слов.
Про эту вашу ошибку уже говорилось не раз.




> Новодел - это произвольные трактовки древних текстов. Если идти в направлении от современных объяснений авторитетных Лам к школьным комментариям, и от шастр к тантрам - ошибки не будет. Так же, не будет вреда, если взять за основу Ламрим и Агрим Цонкапы, отталкиваясь от позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы.


Так вы произвольно их и толкуете. Вдобавок переворачиаете с ног на голову, то есть извращаете в силу своих желаний. Это показывалось уже не раз. Подход истиного эзотерика, но не буддиста. Надо проверять не древние тексты на основании современных толкований (отправьтесь почитать Блаватскую. там как раз такое и утверждается,что типа древние не знали и скрывали что-то, а современные учителя де отыскали и передают как есть дальше). Надо проверять современных учителей на знание и понимание текстов. Это было актуально всегда.

Так что вы трактуете произвольно, не понимая о чем собственно речь. И с раскинутыми в стороны пальцами пытаетесь всем показать,что вы единственный всё поняли. Но еще раз повторюсь - у вас нет доводов, вы цитируете только современные лекции, теринологию не понимаете, историю знаете плохо, сами исходные тексты не читали, соответствующего образования не получали. И после этого вы еще будете кому-то что-то доказывать? Смешно. Ламрим и нгагрим - вторичны. И сейчас и раньше много раз повторялось,что учителя надо проверять. А проверять вы сможете только если знаете матчасть. Во всех остальных случаях - это будет словоблудие с вашей стороны. И также во всех остальныхслучаях вы не будете отличатьсяот того же христианина (как пример), который пошел поставить свечку за упокой, авось сработает.
Простейший очередной пример вашего цитирования, когда выбирается только то, что понравилось, но не всё о чем говорится.
О нем в "Украшении сутр" говорится:

"Обопрись на такого Духовного Друга,
кто себя обуздал, кто спокоен и тих,
кто в достоинствах много тебя превосходит,
образован, усерден, *реальность постиг*, ─
на того, кто владеет прекрасною речью,
сердцем ─ любящий, силами ─ неутомим".

А цитата-то вся указывается, а не только одна фраза.
То есть: *кто себя обуздал, кто спокоен и тих,
кто в достоинствах много тебя превосходит,
образован, усерден, реальность постиг, ─
на того, кто владеет прекрасною речью,
сердцем ─ любящий, силами ─ неутомим*

Заодно повторюсь. Прежде чем вы можете кому-то здесь чего-то навязывать, у вас должно быть более высокое понимание. Так как многие здесь изучил коренные тексты, то надо прочесть и их. Так как здесь есть переводчики, то надо цитировать очень аккуратно, поскольку ваши высказывания могут быт ьлегко проверены и опровергнуты. И напоследок... не я один из здесь присутствующих получал хоть какое-то несветское образование (да и светское в области буддологии). Поэтому просьба - перестать откровенно гнать и начать думать.  Вес ваших слов пока около нуля. Теперь правда выясняется,что и в отношении прасангики тоже. 

И как видно... и в ламриме вы разбираетесь с большим трудом, раз вцепились в первое что вам понравилось ... и что для других - десткая забава, понятная сразу.
Нико вам уже сказала про четыре печати или свойства. То же самое процитировал вам из из праджня-парамиты. Могу тоже процитировать и из комментов на чод. Других критериев просто нет. Да и ламрим Цонкапы является авторитетным не для всех школ. То что гелуг имеет главенствующее и особое положение - говорится в основном у эзотериков.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Ондрий (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чтобы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен прослеживался общий принцип.
> И чтоб только буддизм этому учил.


Четыре печати или свойства. Ничего более

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхерам четверопечатие не по душе.


1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
3. Все явления лишены самобытия.
4. Нирвана — истинный покой.

 Всё здесь тхерам по душе, ) кроме  неправильной, с их точки зрения, интерпретации второй печати, что мол после прекращения загрязнений, составные (а стало быть непостоянные) явления перестают быть дуккха. Тхеры говорят, что Будда учил преКращению дуккха, а не преВращению дуккха в сукха!  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

язабан
и может попросить автора темы закрыть ее

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так вы произвольно их и толкуете. Вдобавок переворачиаете с ног на голову, то есть извращаете в силу своих желаний. Это показывалось уже не раз.


Вы повторяете это, как заклинания. Но я не вижу Ваших аргументов. 




> Подход истиного эзотерика, но не буддиста. Надо проверять не древние тексты на основании современных толкований (отправьтесь почитать Блаватскую. там как раз такое и утверждается,что типа древние не знали и скрывали что-то, а современные учителя де отыскали и передают как есть дальше). Надо проверять современных учителей на знание и понимание текстов. Это было актуально всегда.


Эзотерики, как раз, очень часто самостоятельно толкуют древние тексты - вкладывая в них произвольный смысл.

Текст, с точки зрения лингвистики, полисемантичен. Любой текст имеет множество логически возможных прочтений. Как выбрать среди них адекватную интерпретацию? Только с опорой на традицию. Буддизм не является религией священной Книги, это не протестантизм. Подход "только Писание", как можно видеть на примере христианства, начал с критики католической интерпретации, а результировал тысячами церквей с тысячами версий прочтения "только Писания". Так появились новые конфессии.

Чтоб утверждать религиозный смысл, нужно опираться на непрерывную линию учительско-ученической передачи, на интерпретацию традиционно признанных Лам. Читать, как философские тексты, самостоятельно (что не отменяет ориентации на традиционную интерпретацию) можно только шастры. Тантры написаны символическим языком, по определению герметичным вне традиционного контекста.




> Так что вы трактуете произвольно, не понимая о чем собственно речь. И с раскинутыми в стороны пальцами пытаетесь всем показать,что вы единственный всё поняли. Но еще раз повторюсь - у вас нет доводов, вы цитируете только современные лекции, теринологию не понимаете, историю знаете плохо, сами исходные тексты не читали, соответствующего образования не получали.


"Современные лекции", если это слова традиционно признанных Лам, и являются надёжной опорой для традиционного понимания. Другой опоры нет: только традиционно признанный Учитель. Личные обвинения, без аргументации в пользу своей позиции, неуместны. Не согласны - так аргументируйте. И пусть сами читатели решают, кто был прав.  




> И после этого вы еще будете кому-то что-то доказывать? Смешно. Ламрим и нгагрим - вторичны.


По отношению к словам традиционно признанных живых Учителей: таких, как Е.С. Далай-Лама. Первоисточники же можно адекватно воспринять только через шастры (применительно к буддологии, это утверждал О.О. Розенберг).




> И сейчас и раньше много раз повторялось,что учителя надо проверять. А проверять вы сможете только если знаете матчасть. Во всех остальных случаях - это будет словоблудие с вашей стороны.


Проверка Учителя осуществляется как раз по правилам, описанным в Ламриме.




> Простейший очередной пример вашего цитирования, когда выбирается только то, что понравилось, но не всё о чем говорится.


Ну давайте рассмотрим.  :Smilie: 




> О нем в "Украшении сутр" говорится:
> 
> "Обопрись на такого Духовного Друга,
> кто себя обуздал, кто спокоен и тих,
> кто в достоинствах много тебя превосходит,
> образован, усерден, *реальность постиг*, ─
> на того, кто владеет прекрасною речью,
> сердцем ─ любящий, силами ─ неутомим".
> 
> ...


И как это отменяет то, что мной было сказано в пользу традиции? Я неспособен самостоятельно отличить, кто "реальность постиг": для этого нужно быть не учеником, а Учителем. Необходима личная реализация. Поэтому, единственный способ последовать Ламриму - это делать выбор своего Учителя среди тех Лам, что традиционно признаны Учителями-предшественниками. Учитывая остальные факторы (например, "кто спокоен и тих"), которые можно оценивать самостоятельно. Ключевой для передачи буддийского знания является реализация, и есть традиционные процедуры признания квалификации Учителей.




> Заодно повторюсь. Прежде чем вы можете кому-то здесь чего-то навязывать, у вас должно быть более высокое понимание. Так как многие здесь изучил коренные тексты, то надо прочесть и их. Так как здесь есть переводчики, то надо цитировать очень аккуратно, поскольку ваши высказывания могут быт ьлегко проверены и опровергнуты. И напоследок... не я один из здесь присутствующих получал хоть какое-то несветское образование (да и светское в области буддологии). Поэтому просьба - перестать откровенно гнать и начать думать.  Вес ваших слов пока около нуля. Теперь правда выясняется,что и в отношении прасангики тоже.


Карма Палджор. Форум является местом для выражения личного мнения. Моё частно мнение, по определению, не авторитетно, и ни на что не претендует (статус "Лама" у меня в профайле не стоит). Соответственно, вопрос решают ссылки на источники, в такой последовательности: 

1. Объяснения традиционно признанных современных Учителей.
2. Традиционные философские тексты (шастры).
3. Первоисточники. 

И хватит мне приписывать "навязывание" другим своей позиции.
У меня есть свои аргументы. На них есть контраргументы. Вот и всё.




> И как видно... и в ламриме вы разбираетесь с большим трудом, раз вцепились в первое что вам понравилось ... и что для других - десткая забава, понятная сразу.
> Нико вам уже сказала про четыре печати или свойства.


Тхеравадины не признают Вторую печать.

----------


## Германн

> То что гелуг имеет главенствующее и особое положение - говорится в основном у эзотериков.


Никто не говорил того, что Вы мне приписали. Гелуг - традиционная буддийская школа, путь к реализации. 
Её "особенность" только в том, что опираясь на традицию Гелуг (точно так же, как на другие традиции) можно достичь Пробуждения. 

При чём тут эзотерики??




> язабан
> и может попросить автора темы закрыть ее


Давайте завершим дискуссию, и перейдём к моим вопросам по Учению.
Что позволяет, коротко и ясно, увидеть единство Учения Будды - одновременно с отличием от остальных учений? 

Чтобы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен прослеживался общий принцип.
И чтоб только буддизм этому учил.




> Четыре печати или свойства. Ничего более


"Четыре Печати", к сожалению, нужно уточнять. 
Тхеравадины не признают формулировку Второй: 




> Всё здесь тхерам по душе, ) кроме  неправильной, с их точки зрения, интерпретации второй печати, что мол после прекращения загрязнений, составные (а стало быть непостоянные) явления перестают быть дуккха. Тхеры говорят, что Будда учил преКращению дуккха, а не преВращению дуккха в сукха!


_1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
_Разве адвайта с этим несогласна? 

_2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание._
Тхеравадины со Второй печатью не согласны.

_3. Все явления лишены самобытия._
У каждой школы своё определение пустоты.
Что здесь является общим?

_4. Нирвана — истинный покой._
Разве адвайта с этим несогласна?

*В чём единство буддийских учений? 
В чём отличие буддизма от не-буддизма?*




> не я один из здесь присутствующих получал хоть какое-то несветское образование (да и светское в области буддологии).


Поэтому, Вам адресуются эти вопросы.
Спрашиваю, как у знатока буддизма.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы повторяете это, как заклинания. Но я не вижу Ваших аргументов.


Вам их уже приводили неоднократно. И не только я. Причём на основании тех же самых лекций.
Самый простейший вариант, что не поняв даже самих лекций вы смещали в одну кучу дзогчен и махаяну. Хотявсе учителя говорят (в том числе и ЕСДЛ), что учения надо трактовать в рамках их собствной традиции, чтобы возникло понимание. Про это вам привели цитату и из лекций Берзина. Но вычитаете только то,что хотите читать. Даже из ламрима читаете очень выборочно, что указывает на простое непонимание текста. Из этого следует, что в угоду своим желаниям, вы готовы вступать в противоречие не только со школами и учителями, но и с текстами, а основании которых они таки получают свое знание и реализацию. Пример с цитатом из праджня-парамиты о четырех свойствах уже был приведен. Если слова учителя не соответствуют слвоам и сути текста, то к такому учителю не стоит прслушиваться. Но тут можно сказать, что скорее вы неправилньо поняли о чем хотел сказать ЕСДЛ. Про понимание ламрима и пр. - вообще можно забыть.




> Эзотерики, как раз, очень часто самостоятельно толкуют древние тексты - вкладывая в них произвольный смысл.


Также как и вы. Только до древних текстов вы не можете дотянуться покаким-то причинам. То есть основные тесты вы даже и не изучали. Это сродни эзотерике. Древние тесты они также не изучают, а делают свои представления о них.




> Буддизм не является религией священной Книги, это не протестантизм. Подход "только Писание", как можно видеть на примере христианства, начал с критики католической интерпретации, а результировал тысячами церквей с тысячами версий прочтения "только Писания". Так появились новые конфессии.


Вообе-то такой подход в буддизме присутствует. Поскольку говорится что учение должно соответствовать четырем свойствам, которые указываются как раз в раниих текстах. Плюс любой лама и пр - должен обучаться на основании как раз старых текстов, включая не намного менее старые комментарии. И если в современных комметариях находятся ошибки, то современные комментарии, пусть даже признанных типа учителей, в расчет не берутся. Про то , что многие геше и ламы трактовали тексты неправильно в силу непонимания, говорил не раз и ЧННР.




> Чтоб утверждать религиозный смысл, нужно опираться на непрерывную линию учительско-ученической передачи, на интерпретацию традиционно признанных Лам. Читать, как философские тексты, самостоятельно (что не отменяет ориентации на традиционную интерпретацию) можно только шастры.


Говорите только за себя. Если у вас нет такой способности, это не означает что ее нет и у других. А у вас ее нет.




> Тантры написаны символическим языком, по определению герметичным вне традиционного контекста.


Не всегда. Это мягко говоря сказки. Похоже что вы тантр тоже не изучали.




> "Современные лекции", если это слова традиционно признанных Лам, и являются надёжной опорой для традиционного понимания.


Это только лекции. Увы и ах. Надо рассматриват ьне те лекции, которые даются на публику, а те учени, что получаются лично. Могут быт ьрасхождения. Но даже в этом случае учителя не отходят от старых текстов. Проверено и не раз.




> И пусть сами читатели решают, кто был прав.


Аргументация приводилась. Читатели увидели цитату из праджня-парамиты. Вы увидели, что праджня-парамиту в топку. Разница есть? Есть.




> По отношению к словам традиционно признанных живых Учителей: таких, как Е.С. Далай-Лама.


Учителя надо проверять. См. ваджраяна и махаяна. Слепая вера не советовалась и Цонкапой.




> Проверка Учителя осуществляется как раз по правилам, описанным в Ламриме.


Вы так не делаете. Вдобавок ламрим Цонкапы не единственное средство. Есть много ламримов.
Правила проверки вы типа написали, но вы взяли оттуда только одно качество учителя. В то время как в ламриме говорится как раз про восемь, четыре или два. Вот цитата, повторяющая те же самые строфы из другого ламрима. Судя по всему перевод строф в русском переводе ламрима Цонкапы для этого пункта - надо проверить еще раз  :Smilie:  Для вас выделяю то, что вы пытаеьесь упорно игнорировать.

_Что же касается характеристик Благого Друга - обычного человека, то он может обладать восемью, или четырьмя, или двумя качествами._
_Первое изложено в "Уровнях Бодхисаттвы" так: "Обладая восемью аспектами, Бодхисаттва рассматривается как совершенный обладатель всех аспектов Благого Друга. Каковы же эти восемь? Это обладание нравственной дисциплиной Бодхисаттвы; изучение множества текстов [о пути] Бодхисаттвы; обладание пониманием; обладание сосуществующими любовью и состраданием; обладание бесстрашием; обладание терпением; неустанный ум; и искусность речи."_
_О втором говорится в "Украшении Сутр":
"Обширность [знаний], устраненные сомнения,
Образец для подражания и [знающий] учение о двух [качествах] Таковости -
Это полные [качества]
Наставника Бодхисаттвы."_
_Это означает [способность давать] обширные учения на основе множества изученного прежде; благодаря великой мудрости понимания сомнения других устраняются; [его] слов следует придерживаться, потому что [он] является истинным существом; [он] учит двум определяющим характеристикам субстанциональности - беспокоящим эмоциям и полному очищению.
О третьем говорится в "Вступлении на путь Бодхисаттвы":
_
_"Благой Друг всегда
Искусен в [сообщении] смысла [учения] Махаяны
И не оставляет деятельность Бодхисаттвы
_

Заметили там краткий намек на изучение текстов махаяны? Что это означает? Что надо самому это также делать и переставать быть потребителем.




> И как это отменяет то, что мной было сказано в пользу традиции? Я неспособен самостоятельно отличить, кто "реальность постиг": для этого нужно быть не учеником, а Учителем.


Вы опять за свое. Опять вцепились только в одну фразу из многих. Внимательно перечитайте всю цитату. Вы неспособны заодно определить и то, кто образован. И про традицию там опять-таки не было ни слова. Притянули в очередной раз "за уши". Также нет ни слова о признанных учителях. То есть по сути вы противостоите и тому на что ссылаетесь. Браво. Аплодисменты.




> Ключевой для передачи буддийского знания является реализация, и есть традиционные процедуры признания квалификации Учителей.


Ой-ой-ой. См. выше.




> 1. Объяснения традиционно признанных современных Учителей.
> 2. Традиционные философские тексты (шастры).
> 3. Первоисточники.


Я же говорил,что с ног на голову.




> И хватит мне приписывать "навязывание" другим своей позиции.
> У меня есть свои аргументы. На них есть контраргументы. Вот и всё.


Вы не приводили контраргументов. Только лозунги. А качестве контраргументов вы могли выдать усмешку и пр. И потом внезапно выяснялось, что например того жо Долпопу мы не изучали, но он еретик.




> Тхеравадины не признают Вторую печать.


В вашем варианте? Или в варианте из праджня-парамиты? Второй вариант им полностью соответствует. Только вы его не прочли. Или он вам не понравился. Про вторую печать вам тхеравадин здесь уже отвечал, что у них несколько другая трактовка. То есть вы сейчас привели мягко говоря лживое утверждение. Он сказал, что другая. Высказали что не признает. Я склонен верить ему и праджня-парамите. Вы склонны отбросить всё учение Будды и верить тому, что прослушали на лекциях. Напомнить из ламрима, что означает отказ от Дхармы? Или сами догадаетесь? К слову сказать, если уж начали приводить цитату из ЕСДЛ, то прводите и дальше. Укажите про какие чистые дхармы он говорил. А если не сможете, то переставайте повторять слова как птица известная

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, раз понимание пустоты МП есть в других религиях, но понимания ПП там нет, стало быть, возможно верно понять первое без понимания второго?

----------


## Dron

> Гелугпинской прасангики здесь придерживаюсь я.


Скорей такой прасангики, в которой запрятан материализм, ну, как Ленин в мавзолее.

----------

Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Никто не говорил того, что Вы мне приписали. Гелуг - традиционная буддийская школа, путь к реализации. 
> Её "особенность" только в том, что опираясь на традицию Гелуг (точно так же, как на другие традиции) можно достичь Пробуждения.


Вспомним ваши высказывания про ересь в других школах? Или про Долпопу которого вы не читали?




> При чём тут эзотерики??


Это пример. Они используют те же варианты обращения как и вы. С таким же уровнем "знания".




> Что позволяет, коротко и ясно, увидеть единство Учения Будды - одновременно с отличием от остальных учений? 
> Чтобы от Тхеравады до Дзогчен прослеживался общий принцип.
> И чтоб только буддизм этому учил.


Четыре свойства или печати. Их вам уже приводил из сутры Ваджракету (праджня-парамита). В праджня-парамите она указана ясно. 




> "Четыре Печати", к сожалению, нужно уточнять. 
> Тхеравадины не признают формулировку Второй:


То что сказал тхеравадин - соответствует тому что сказано в праджня-парамите. То что без уточнения вывзяли из лекций - не соответствует ни праджня-парамите ,ни словам тхеравадина. С другой стороны вы не уточняли по ходу лекций,что подразумевается под чистым дхармами. А это вполне может оказаться нирвана (соответственно всё что не она - нечистое). То есть даже в современной трактовке возможна идентичность. Посмотрите что в лекциях написано про чистые дхармы, тогда станет понятно. А пока получается, что вы взяли выборочно кусок лекции, также как выборочно цитату из ламрима.




> _1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
> _Разве адвайта с этим несогласна? 
> _2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание._
> Тхеравадины со Второй печатью не согласны.
> _3. Все явления лишены самобытия._
> У каждой школы своё определение пустоты.
> Что здесь является общим?
> _4. Нирвана — истинный покой._
> Разве адвайта с этим несогласна?


Вы хоть понимаете,что написали бред? При чём тут например адвайта (вам уже показывали вроде, что вы и ее толком не знаете).
(2) смотрите в лекции дальше. что подразумевается под чистыми дхармами. А заодно что подразумевается под чистыми или необусловленными дхармами в махаяне и тхераваде.
(3) У вас передергивание. Вы сказали трактовку "Все явления лишены самобытия", а потом сказали что у каждой школы понимание пустоты своё. Бред. Еслиприводите такое утверждение, то приводите трактовки и каждой из школ. Иначе пустая речь. Что-то не припомню, чтобы какие-то школы буддизма утверждали, что собственная сущность у явлений есть.
(4) у нирваны много эпитетов. Но если говорить об этом "покое", то возникает простой вопрос. Покой чего или от чего? Умиротворение чего и пр?
Вырывать цитаты из контекста - плохой стиль. Особенн оесли понимание не сформировано. Вам нкто не мешает пройти обучение в той или иной шедре и понять что к чему. Гордыня мешает?

А пока не будет точных и ясных слов от вас, разговора также не будет. Или будет разговор, который вам не нравится. Согласно ламриму,выуже получили причины "для хорошего рождения барашком", как сказал сейчас Нико

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Карма Палджор, а с Вами трудно разговаривать  :Smilie: 

Давайте определимся в главном: 
1. Я не исключаю реализацию Долпопы, даже если Ваш великий Лама ошибался.
2. Я не записываю современный Джонанг в еретические школы, потому что доверяю Е.С. Далай-Ламе.
3. Согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе, есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг. Чем они отличаются, нужно спрашивать у знатоков Ньингма и Джонанг-па.

Сам я невежда. Вы - знаток традиции и текстов, способный к их ясному пониманию.
(С этим спорить не буду.) Определились. Давайте теперь перейдём к моим вопросам.

----------


## Dron

> 3. Согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе, есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг. Чем они отличаются, нужно спрашивать у знатоков Ньингма и Джонанг-па.


А почему не у ЕСДЛ? В неверном шентонге пустота МП трактуется как крайность нигилизма.

----------


## Германн

_1. Все составные явления непостоянны.
 Разве адвайта с этим несогласна?

2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
 Тхеравадины со Второй печатью не согласны.

3. Все явления лишены самобытия.
 У каждой школы своё определение пустоты.
 Что здесь является общим?

4. Нирвана — истинный покой.
 Разве адвайта с этим несогласна?_




> Вы хоть понимаете,что написали бред? При чём тут например адвайта (вам уже показывали вроде, что вы и ее толком не знаете).


Конечно бред, Карма Палджор. На что ещё способен такой скудоумный невежда, как я? Совсем другое дело Вы - безусловно, знаток и буддизма, и адавайты. 
Адвайтисты охотно согласятся с непостоянством составных явлений (это можно проверить, задав соответствующий вопрос на адвайтистском форуме).
*В чём разница между Первой печатью и воззрением адвайты*?




> (2) смотрите в лекции дальше. что подразумевается под чистыми дхармами. А заодно что подразумевается под чистыми или необусловленными дхармами в махаяне и тхераваде.


При моём скудоумии, интеллекта мне хватает понять чьи-то лекции. Но я могу попытаться понять лично Вас, как настоящего знатока. В Тхераваде любые конструируемые дхаммы (что можно проверить в разделе Тхеравада этого форуме) считаются несущими духкха. Архат и Саммасабудда, в земной жизни, не свободны от духкха: хотя нет никаких нечистых дхарм.
*Как можно совместить Вторую печать с таким воззрением Тхеравады?*




> (3) У вас передергивание. Вы сказали трактовку "Все явления лишены самобытия", а потом сказали что у каждой школы понимание пустоты своё. Бред. Еслиприводите такое утверждение, то приводите трактовки и каждой из школ. Иначе пустая речь. Что-то не припомню, чтобы какие-то школы буддизма утверждали, что собственная сущность у явлений есть.


Конечно бред. Я ничего не знаю и не понимаю, ничего не утверждаю. Вопрос только к Вам - как к знатоку. 
*Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных школ? Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от небуддийской?*




> (4) у нирваны много эпитетов. Но если говорить об этом "покое", то возникает простой вопрос. Покой чего или от чего? Умиротворение чего и пр?


Покой от сансары. Умитворение страстей. 
*Почему для адвайтистов мокша (нирвана) не покой? В чём разница между Четвёртой печатью и воззрением адвайты?* 




> А пока не будет точных и ясных слов от вас, разговора также не будет.


Вот Вам точные и ясные вопросы, как знатоку учений.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма Палджор, а с Вами трудно разговаривать


Потому что я требую знаний и понимания? Или потому что переводчик? Или потому,что получал образование по крайней мере во время существования КИБИ в просторах этой страны, а потом еще обучался в одной шедре? Или потому что будет защита из области буддологии? Или потому что в случае слушания, размышления и практики, не исключаю всех трёх моментов? Определитесь. В разговоре о дхарме вам понадобится несколько большее, чем выборочное цитирование из лекций.




> 2. Я не записываю современный Джонанг в еретические школы, потому что доверяю Е.С. Далай-Ламе.


Современный? Джонанг не менялась. А действия пятого Далай-ламы надо рассматривать не только через призму учения, но и через призму чистой политики.




> 3. Согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе, есть достоверный и недостоверный жентонг. Чем они отличаются, нужно спрашивать у знатоков Ньингма и Джонанг-па.


Уже лучше.Один текст по жентонгу вы даже решились почитать. Правда не поняли много. Но это дело наживное. Если что - в тексте указаны сутры, на которые следует обратить внимание.




> (С этим спорить не буду.) Определились. Давайте теперь перейдём к моим вопросам.


Я вам задал наводящие вопросы. Пока не прочтете всю лекцию ЕСДЛ и не увидите что он подразумевал под чистыми дхармами -дальнейший разговор не имеет смысла. В любом случае первичными будут не лекции, а исходные тексты. Все шастры полагаются на них в любом случае. Даже в шастрах говорится иногда просто, с явнымуказанием на необходимость знания текстов.
Дхарма-дхармата-вибханга Асанги про нирвану говорит просто - *не отличается от сказанного в сутрах* . Намек на необходимость изучения основных текстов заметен?

----------


## Германн

> Я вам задал наводящие вопросы. Пока не прочтете всю лекцию ЕСДЛ и не увидите что он подразумевал под чистыми дхармами -дальнейший разговор не имеет смысла. В любом случае первичными будут не лекции, а исходные тексты. Все шастры полагаются на них в любом случае. Даже в шастрах говорится иногда просто, с явнымуказанием на необходимость знания текстов.
> Дхарма-дхармата-вибханга Асанги про нирвану говорит просто - *не отличается от сказанного в сутрах* . Намек на необходимость изучения основных текстов заметен?


Заметен уход от темы. Я могу ошибаться во всём, и ни на что не претендую. Я не Лама, и никем не уполномочен учить. Но Вы уполномочены на то Ламой Джонанг (я знаю, и не спорю с этим). Поэтому, задал Вам несколько вопросов, как настоящему знатоку. Если Вы сможете на них ответить, то Вы ответите. 
И проясните эту тему так, как должно.

Я ничего не понимаю - но Вы-то понимаете.
Вам и пристало показывать единство Будда-Дхармы, и её отличие от внешних учений.
Лично мне это нужно для практики. Если Вы чётко покажете сущность Будда-Дхармы, с отличием от всех внешних учений - использую это без гордости.

В чём разница между Первой печатью и воззрением адвайты?
Как можно совместить Вторую печать с представлениями Тхеравады?
Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных школ? Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от небуддийской?
Почему для адвайтистов мокша (нирвана) не покой? В чём разница между Четвёртой печатью и воззрением адвайты?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В чём разница между Первой печатью и воззрением адвайты?
> Как можно совместить Вторую печать с представлениями Тхеравады?
> Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных школ? Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от небуддийской?
> Почему для адвайтистов мокша (нирвана) не покой? В чём разница между Четвёртой печатью и воззрением адвайты?


Ошибка многих людей в том, что они рассматривают некие элементы буддизма по-отдельности. По-отдельности все четыре свойства могут присутствовать и в других учениях, но в другой трактовке. Хотя может и в такой же самой. Поэтому первая печать может совпадать с учениями других традиций, тем более что хоть какого-то понимания непостоянства придерживаются многие религиозные традиции.
Надо рассматривать картину в целом. Учение может пройти проверку на приемлемость в одном качестве, но не пройти на приемлемость вовтором и т.д. И тогда оно небудет соответствовать буддизму.
Чтобы попытаться совместить вторую печать и то что говорится в тхераваде. Ну тут вам уже говорил. Вторая печать с точки зрения махаяны (праджня-парамита) фактически с трактовкой тхеравады совпадает. Для меня праджня-парамита первичнее чем все лекции современных учителей, вместе взятые. Чего и вам советую. Извините, но современные лекции не читаю как-то. Тем более публичные.
Итак. Определение из сутры праджня-парамиты вам приводил. Попытайтесь найти отклонение от тхеравады  :Smilie:  И заодно посмотрите, что ЕСДЛ подразумевал под чистыми дхармами.  :Smilie: 
Так что сперва остановимся на первых двух печатях. До остального пока далековато.

Причем остановимся в формате праджня-парамиты. Всё равно разъясняя махаяну основываются на ней, а не поздних нововведениях или искажениях.

И вот в такомстиле и продолжим. Здесь уже возможно отсутствие взаимных упреков. Единственное что от вас требуется - это приводить соовтетствующую аргументацию, но не лозунги. Пр ипоявлении лозунгов и восхищенных выражений - диалог остановится.

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Курт (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Для меня праджня-парамита первичнее чем все лекции современных учителей, вместе взятые. .


Первичнее? И, что, даже первичнее мадхьмаковских и читтаматринских ее трактовок? В ней какой-то внемадхъямаковский и внечиттаматринский смысл? Как вас понять правильно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Первичнее? И, что, даже первичнее мадхьмаковских и читтаматринских ее трактовок? В ней какой-то внемадхъямаковский и внечиттаматринский смысл? Как вас понять правильно?


Дрон. Добро пожаловать в список игнора. Отфлуда подустал

----------


## Dron

А вопрос то остался.
И звучит он так- как возможно говорить о Праджняпарамите вне м. и й. трактовок? Сферическая Праджняпарамита в вакууме?

----------


## Германн

> Ошибка многих людей в том, что они рассматривают некие элементы буддизма по-отдельности. По-отдельности все четыре свойства могут присутствовать и в других учениях, но в другой трактовке. Хотя может и в такой же самой. Поэтому первая печать может совпадать с учениями других традиций, тем более что хоть какого-то понимания непостоянства придерживаются многие религиозные традиции.
> Надо рассматривать картину в целом. Учение может пройти проверку на приемлемость в одном качестве, но не пройти на приемлемость вовтором и т.д. И тогда оно небудет соответствовать буддизму.


Спасибо. Значит, Первая печать не отличает буддизм от адвайты. Отличие чистой Будда-Дхармы от внешнего учения определяет другая Печать.

_Ваджракету! Учение в котором пребывают, обладает четырьмя качествами. Какие четыре? Они таковы: все явления предстают как пустые; всё составное непостоянно; [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания; [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая свободой от всех умопостроений. Созерцай всё это безобъектно и неконцептуально. Если дополнительно обладаешь четырьмя качествами учения, то [появляется] причина развития мудрости._




> Чтобы попытаться совместить вторую печать и то что говорится в тхераваде. Ну тут вам уже говорил. Вторая печать с точки зрения махаяны (праджня-парамита) фактически с трактовкой тхеравады совпадает. Для меня праджня-парамита первичнее чем все лекции современных учителей, вместе взятые. Чего и вам советую. Извините, но современные лекции не читаю как-то. Тем более публичные. Итак. Определение из сутры праджня-парамиты вам приводил. Попытайтесь найти отклонение от тхеравады  И заодно посмотрите, что ЕСДЛ подразумевал под чистыми дхармами. 
> Так что сперва остановимся на первых двух печатях. До остального пока далековато.


Действительно, цитата из Сутры Ваджракету не противоречит Тхераваде: буквально "всё составное непостоянно; постигать как страдания". Но в других Сутрах могут быть сделаны дополнения про страдания лишь при наличии клеш, что послужило основой для гелугпинской формулировки "Все загрязнённые явления суть страдание". 

http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html Е.С. Далай-Лама говорит о загрязнениях в контексте клеш. И он не выделяет физические страдания в отдельный класс, как это делают тхеравадины: "Вторая аксиома относится не только к тем физическим ощущениям, которым все мы с готовностью привешиваем ярлыки «боль» и «страдание»."

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post524529 В Тхераваде у Архата (уже свободного от клеш) тоже наблюдается духкха. Но взгляд Тхеравады, соответствуя конкретной Сутре Ваджракету, не соответствует традиции Гелуг, с её уточнением: "загрязнённые явления". Значит, Вторая печать буддизм в целом не характеризует: Тхеравада с Гелуг здесь расходятся.




> Причем остановимся в формате праджня-парамиты. Всё равно разъясняя махаяну основываются на ней, а не поздних нововведениях или искажениях. И вот в таком стиле и продолжим. Здесь уже возможно отсутствие взаимных упреков. Единственное что от вас требуется - это приводить соовтетствующую аргументацию, но не лозунги. Пр ипоявлении лозунгов и восхищенных выражений - диалог остановится.


Хорошо. Гелугпинское определение "Все загрязнённые явления суть страдание" искажение, не обоснованное другими Сутрами Праджня-парамиты?

----------


## Dron

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post524529 В Тхераваде у Архата (уже свободного от клеш) тоже наблюдается духкха. Но взгляд Тхеравады, соответствуя конкретной Сутре Ваджракету, не соответствует традиции Гелуг, с её уточнением: "загрязнённые явления". Значит, Вторая печать буддизм в целом не характеризует: Тхеравада с Гелуг здесь расходятся.


Нет, шериф, не расходятся. Тело архата все-таки порождено кармой, значит - загрязнено.

----------

Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо. Значит, Первая печать не отличает буддизм от адвайты. Отличие чистой Будда-Дхармы от внешнего учения определяет другая Печать.


Вся совокупность печатей, а не одна единственная печать. Внимательнее прочтите что написал  :Smilie:  Был разгово рс одним православным, который пытался также брать то одно, то другое для тог очтобы понять некоторые вещи связанные с буддизмом. Пока до него не дошло что картинка сложится если смотреть в целом, не цепляясь за частности, он не мог въехать. Как понял что всё взаимосвязано, сразу возникло понимание. Вам совет тот же. Все четыре печати вместе, а не какая-то одна.




> Действительно, цитата из Сутры Ваджракету не противоречит Тхераваде: буквально "всё составное непостоянно; постигать как страдания". Но в других Сутрах могут быть сделаны дополнения про страдания лишь при наличии клеш, что послужило основой для гелугпинской формулировки "Все загрязнённые явления суть страдание".


Могут быть? Вот если могут быть, то приводите в каих могут быть, а могут и не быть. Говорится про все обусловленные или составные дхармы. Других дополнений пока не встречал. Если укажите сутру, где это может быть, посмотрю. В противном случае предположение не является ни аргументом, ни контраргументом. Сами прекрасно это знаете из логики. Загрязненные=обусловленные. Почему обусловленные? Поскольку обусловлены ранними состояниями, клешами. На первый взгляд всё просто. Но похоже вы не дослушали лекцию до конца.




> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post524529 В Тхераваде у Архата (уже свободного от клеш) тоже наблюдается духкха. Но взгляд Тхеравады, соответствуя конкретной Сутре Ваджракету, не соответствует традиции Гелуг, с её уточнением: "загрязнённые явления". Значит, Вторая печать буддизм в целом не характеризует: Тхеравада с Гелуг здесь расходятся.


Это в лекции сделано допущение для публики и вы указываете терминологию,которую использует для лекций (1) ЕСДЛ (2) переводчик. Смотрите лекцию дальше,чтобы понять что показывалось под загрязненными дхармами. А заодно посмотрите, что подразумевалось под незагрязненными. Потому что из ваших слов может оказаться, что воззрения гелуг не проходят проверку четырьмя печатями (согласно праджня-парамите). А это будет уже весело.




> Хорошо. Гелугпинское определение "Все загрязнённые явления суть страдание" искажение, не обоснованное другими Сутрами Праджня-парамиты?


Чем загрязненное? Говорится про обусловленные. Ничего другого в сутрах не найти.

----------

Германн (03.02.2013), Дубинин (03.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Воскресные чтения



> Сами прекрасно это знаете из логики. Загрязненные=обусловленные. Почему обусловленные? Поскольку обусловлены ранними состояниями, клешами. На первый взгляд всё просто. Но похоже вы не дослушали лекцию до конца.





> Чем загрязненное? Говорится про обусловленные. Ничего другого в сутрах не найти.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 2. Все загрязненные явления суть страдание.
>  Тхеравадины со Второй печатью не согласны.


Германн, толи Вы не читаете, что Вам пишут, толи намеренно игнорируете прочитанное. ) Тхеравадины вполне согласны со второй печатью - да, загрязённые явления суть страдание. Думаю, что с этим могут согласится даже небуддисты. ) Несогласие состоит лишь в выводах, которые из этого следуют. Некоторые считают, что с прекращением загрязнений, среди которых жажда(танха) и цепляние(упадана), обусловленные явления перестают быть дуккха и потому не отбрасываются, не прекращаются, что конечно же противоречит Патичча-самупаде (Взаимозависимому Возникновению). Именно с этим и не согласны тхеравадины, поэтому более точной выглядит такая формулировка второй печати:  _"Все обусловленное есть дуккха"_ (Саббэ самкхара дуккха).  Прекращение загрязнений, прекращение жажды и цепляния подразумевает отъединение от всего обусловленного, лишает основы его возникновения в будущем. 


«Татхагата полностью пробудился в мир. От мира Татхагата отделён. Татхагата полностью пробудился в возникновение мира. Возникновение мира было отброшено Татхагатой. Татхагата полностью пробудился в прекращение мира. Татхагата полностью постиг прекращение мира. Татхагата полностью пробудился в путь, ведущий к прекращению мира. Путь, ведущий к прекращению мира, был развит Татхагатой. 
Всё в этом мире - с его дэвами, Марами, Брахмами, его поколениями со жрецами и отшельниками, царями и простолюдинами - [всё что может быть] увидено, услышано, ощущено телом, познано, постигнуто, измышлено умом, во всё это Татхагата полностью пробудился. Поэтому Татхагата зовётся «Таковостным».

Лока сутта (Ити 4.13)

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Hекоторые считают, что с прекращением загрязнений, среди которых жажда(танха) и цепляние(упадана), обусловленные явления перестают быть дуккха и потому не отбрасываются, не прекращаются, что конечно же противоречит Патичча-самупаде (Взаимозависимому Возникновению).[/COLOR]


Кто же эти "некто", киборги с Венеры, вероятно?)

С прекращением неведения и кармы прекращается ими обусловленное. Отброшены. Нет противоречия.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кто же эти "некто", киборги с Венеры, вероятно?)


Германн  говорит, что это гелугпинцы: _"Но взгляд Тхеравады, соответствуя конкретной Сутре Ваджракету, не соответствует традиции Гелуг, с её уточнением: "загрязнённые явления"_."  Судя по всему, эта фраза говорит о некой возможности "очищения" обусловленных явлений, после чего они перестают быть дуккха?  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Германн  говорит, что это гелугпинцы: _"Но взгляд Тхеравады, соответствуя конкретной Сутре Ваджракету, не соответствует традиции Гелуг, с её уточнением: "загрязнённые явления"_."  Судя по всему, эта фраза говорит о некой возможности "очищения" обусловленных явлений, после чего они перестают быть дуккха?


И даже если сейчас начнется холивар, будет очень смешно.
Ведь человек сам попросил у себя написать традицию "гелуг". А свелосьвсё к противоречию между лекциями учителей гелуг и текстами махаяны

----------


## Dron

> Германн  говорит, что это гелугпинцы: _"Но взгляд Тхеравады, соответствуя конкретной Сутре Ваджракету, не соответствует традиции Гелуг, с её уточнением: "загрязнённые явления"_."  Судя по всему, эта фраза говорит о некой возможности "очищения" обусловленных явлений, после чего они перестают быть дуккха?


Для этого потребуется машина времени. Возможно, она завалялась у Германа в гараже, кто знает.

----------


## Германн

> Вся совокупность печатей, а не одна единственная печать. Внимательнее прочтите что написал  Был разгово рс одним православным, который пытался также брать то одно, то другое для тог очтобы понять некоторые вещи связанные с буддизмом. Пока до него не дошло что картинка сложится если смотреть в целом, не цепляясь за частности, он не мог въехать. Как понял что всё взаимосвязано, сразу возникло понимание. Вам совет тот же. Все четыре печати вместе, а не какая-то одна.


Первая печать необходима, но недостаточна для определения какого-то учения как Будда-Дхармы. Это я понял.




> Чем загрязненное? Говорится про обусловленные. Ничего другого в сутрах не найти.


Спасибо. Сверился. В "Абхидхармакоше" Васубандху М. 1990 стр. 50 и в научном комметарии стр. 151-152 (раздел 1, карика 8) рассматриваются дхармы, "подверженные притоку аффективности". "Группы привязанности названы так потому, что они обладают свойством возникать из аффектов" - действительно, возникать из аффектов не то же самое, что быть аффективным сейчас. 

*Значит, я ошибался - и Архат в любой школе страдает (духкха) по одной только причине обладания телом.*

Если дживанмукта в адвайте способен телесно страдать (нужно уточнить) - это сделает адвайту соответствующей первым двум Печатям.

----------


## Dron

> *Значит, я ошибался - и Архат в любой школе страдает (духкха) по одной только причине обладания телом.*


Нет, Архат в любой школе страдает (духкха) по одной только причине обладания *телом, порожденным кармой и неведением.*

----------

Германн (03.02.2013), Топпер- (05.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *Значит, я ошибался - и Архат в любой школе страдает (духкха) по одной только причине обладания телом.*


_ "Архат страдает"_ и _"Архат обладает телом"_  - весьма невежественные высказывания. )

----------


## Dron

> _ "Архат страдает"_ и _"Архат обладает телом"_  - весьма невежественные высказывания. )


С претензиями такого рода обращаться к Шакьямуни.

----------


## Германн

Уточнил. Дживанмукта в адвайте тоже страдает, пока есть физическое тело: 
"- Но разве джняни не должен быть нечувствителен к боли? 
- Физическая боль отвечает только телесеому сознанию, в отсутствие телесного сознания боли нет. Ум, не сознающий тело, не может воспринимать его боли и наслаждения." _Беседы с Шри Раманой Махарши. т.2 М. 2006 - стр. 44._

* Значит, Первую и Вторую печати можно найти в современной адвайте, и они не специфичны для буддизма.* 

Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных школ? Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от небуддийской?
Почему для адвайтистов мокша (нирвана) не покой? В чём разница между Четвёртой печатью и воззрением адвайты?

----------


## Dron

> Уточнил. Дживанмукта в адвайте тоже страдает, пока есть физическое тело: 
> "- Но разве джняни не должен быть нечувствителен к боли? 
> - Физическая боль отвечает только телесеому сознанию, в отсутствие телесного сознания боли нет. Ум, не сознающий тело, не может воспринимать его боли и наслаждения."
> _Беседы с Шри Раманой Махарши. т.2 М. 2006 - стр. 44._
> 
> * Значит, Первую и Вторую печати можно найти в современной адвайте, и они не специфичны для буддизма.*


Да нет там и тени этих печатей, ибо печатают явления происходящие от кармы и неведения, а не адвайтские.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уточнил. Дживанмукта в адвайте тоже страдает, пока есть физическое тело:


Вам уточнил Дрон. Прмиерное понимание первых двух свойств у вас воде как стало замечаться. А теперь попытайтесь определить исходя из смысла - есть ли полное соответствие спредставлениями адвайты  :Smilie: 

for Дрон - действителньо воскресные чтения. Человек хоть в абхидхарму заглянуть смог  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (03.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вам уточнил Дрон. Прмиерное понимание первых двух свойств у вас воде как стало замечаться. А теперь попытайтесь определить исходя из смысла - есть ли полное соответствие спредставлениями адвайты


Понятия не имею. По первым двум Печатям - не вижу способа отделить Будда-Дхарму от современной адвайты. Значит, отличие должно заключаться в оставшихся двух Печатях: нирване как покое от умопостроений (строго по Сутре Ваджракету) и пустотности всех явлений. Если Вы знаете, как отделить Будда-Дхарму от адвайты по первым двум печатям: расскажите, в чём разница?

_Ваджракету! Учение в котором пребывают, обладает четырьмя качествами. Какие четыре? Они таковы: все явления предстают как пустые; всё составное непостоянно; [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания; [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая свободой от всех умопостроений. Созерцай всё это безобъектно и неконцептуально. Если дополнительно обладаешь четырьмя качествами учения, то [появляется] причина развития мудрости._

Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных школ? Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от небуддийской?
Для адвайтистов мокша (нирвана) тоже покой от умопостроений. В чём разница между Четвёртой печатью и воззрением адвайты?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С претензиями такого рода обращаться к Шакьямуни.


С каими претензиями? Будда не говорил, что _"Архат страдает"_ и тем более он не говорил, что "Архат обладает телом".




> «Как вы думаете, монахи: если бы кто-нибудь собирал бы или сжигал бы или делал что пожелает с этой травой, ветками, хворостом и листьями в этой роще Джеты, могли бы вы подумать так: «Это нас этот человек собирает, сжигает, делает что пожелает!»?
> 
> «Нет, Учитель. И почему? Потому что всё это - это не мы, и это не наше». 
> 
> «Точно также, монахи, всё, что не является вашим - отпустите это. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного счастья и благополучия. И что не является вашим? Форма не является вашей… Чувство не является вашим… Восприятие не является вашим… Формации не являются вашими… Сознание не является вашим - отпустите его. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного счастья и благополучия.»

----------

Ittosai (03.02.2013), Tong Po (03.02.2013), Богдан Б (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (03.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Понятия не имею. По первым двум Печатям - не вижу способа отделить Будда-Дхарму от современной адвайты. Значит, отличие должно заключаться в оставшихся двух Печатях


Опять двадцать пять. Различие заключается в комплексе, а не каком-то одном свойстве.
Но на всяк случай возвращаемся к первой печати. Чтов представлениях адваты относится к обусловленным явлениям? Чем обусловленным? Подобное примените к тому что говорится в буддизме. И попробуйте почувствовать разницу. Почему какие-то явления непостоянны? Вы в первых двух закопаетесь надолго. Попробуйте для себя просто сравнение прописать хотя бы для первого свойства.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> С каими претензиями? Будда не говорил, что _"Архат страдает"_ и тем более он не говорил, что "Архат обладает телом".


Из того, что он, по вашим словам, этого не говорил, следует ли, что Архат не страдает?

----------


## Нико

> Из того, что он, по вашим словам, этого не говорил, следует ли, что Архат не страдает?


Дрон, ну конечно же, архаты не страдают. В первый раз в первый класс?

----------

Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Понятия не имею. По первым двум Печатям - не вижу способа отделить Будда-Дхарму от современной адвайты.


А ведь он есть, способ-то. Для этого придется немного поиграть в детектива, и вычислить, в чем разница в происхождении феноменов в буддизме и в том, что вам кажется неотделимых от буддизма по параметру первых двух печатей.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, ну конечно же, архаты не страдают. В первый раз в первый класс?


Милейшая, невероятно радостно осознавать, что есть такое чудо как ты, способное отменить факт происхождения тела архатов от кармы и неведения с неизбежным страданием. Будда, видать, что-то не учел. Где ты была в то время, пряталась в Оленьей роще?

----------


## Нико

> Милейшая, невероятно радостно осознавать, что есть такое чудо как ты, способное отменить факт происхождения тела архатов от кармы и неведения с неизбежным страданием. Будда, видать, что-то не учел. Где ты была в то время, пряталась в Оленьей роще?


Милейший, тогда встречный вопрос. Архат -- это тот, кто реализовал Третью благородную истину, или кто-то другой?

----------


## Dron

> Милейший, тогда встречный вопрос. Архат -- это тот, кто реализовал Третью благородную истину, или кто-то другой?


Это он. Не другой.

----------


## Нико

> Это он. Не другой.


Тогда -- страдает или нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Знаете, чем отличаются бедные от богатых? И те, и другие страдают, но богатые могут выбрать страдание по своему вкусу  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dron

> Тогда -- страдает или нет?


Страдает, ибо обладает рупа скандхой, а не нирманакайей.

----------


## Нико

> Страдает, ибо обладает рупа скандхой, а не нирманакайей.


А реализация Истины пресечения страданий тут не при чём? НЕ страдает, имхо. Ну пусть рупа-скандха остаётся, это как анастезия.

----------


## Dron

> Знаете, чем отличаются бедные от богатых? И те, и другие страдают, но богатые могут выбрать страдание по своему вкусу .


Выберите себе страдание по имени БФ, не прогадаете.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А реализация Истины пресечения страданий тут не при чём? НЕ страдает, имхо. Ну пусть рупа-скандха остаётся, это как анастезия.


Рупа-скандха остается как напоминание о бренности всего земного...  :Frown:  Ну, чтобы архат не зазнался  :Wink: .

----------

Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Рупа-скандха остается как напоминание о бренности всего земного...  Ну, чтобы архат не зазнался .


А чего им зазнаваться? Они в блаженстве собственного покоя пребывают. ))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А чего им зазнаваться? Они в блаженстве собственного покоя пребывают. ))))


Ну вот и остается рупа, чтобы они не прикипели к вечному блаженству  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dron

> А реализация Истины пресечения страданий тут не при чём? НЕ страдает, имхо. Ну пусть рупа-скандха остаётся, это как анастезия.


Так, медсестра разбушевалась, что анестезия? Физическая боль анестезия? С каких пор?

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и остается рупа, чтобы они не прикипели к вечному блаженству .


Так после смерти уже нет рупы никакой.

----------


## Германн

> Опять двадцать пять. Различие заключается в комплексе, а не каком-то одном свойстве.
> Но на всяк случай возвращаемся к первой печати. Чтов представлениях адваты относится к обусловленным явлениям? Чем обусловленным? Подобное примените к тому что говорится в буддизме. И попробуйте почувствовать разницу. Почему какие-то явления непостоянны? Вы в первых двух закопаетесь надолго. Попробуйте для себя просто сравнение прописать хотя бы для первого свойства.


Адвайта может принять всё то, что буддизм говорит о причинно-зависимом возникновении. Это происходило уже много раз, в беседах адвайтистов и буддистов. Но сущность конечной нирваны трактуется адвайтистами как угасание дхарм в Атмане. Если Вы видите принципиальную несовместимость причинно-зависимого возникновения дхарм с такой трактовкой, если Вы знаете, с чем адвайтисты категорически не согласятся: то в чём заключается принципиальная разница двух учений? . Если адвайтисты готовы принять детали школьных объяснений, привнося Атман: в котором дхармы возникают, и в котором угасают. Мокша в адвайте означает, точно так же, свободу от всех умопостроений. В чём же тогда разница между буддизмом и адвайтой согласно Первой, Второй и Четвёртой печатям? *С чем адвайтисты ни за что не согласятся?* (В качестве проверки, можно будет их спросить.)

Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных буддийских школ? 
Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от допустимой в индуизме? 

Скажите, как специалист. Вы сами вызвались  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Чтобы понять, страдает архат или нет, надо его сначала поймать  :Wink: . Поймать и скзать: "Вот он, ребята!" Но пока ни у кого не получалось  :Frown: . Архаты избегают всех ловушек и хитро уходят от любых прижизненных и посмертных определений...

----------

Pyro (03.02.2013), Сергей Ч (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Чтобы понять, страдает архат или нет, надо его сначала поймать . Поймать и скзать: "Вот он, ребята!" Но пока ни у кого не получалось . Архаты избегают всех ловушек и хитро уходят от любых прижизненных и посмертных определений...


Возможно, но двухсполовинойтысячелетняя история буддизма слегка противоречит таким прогонам.

----------


## Dron

> Адвайта может принять всё то, что буддизм говорит о причинно-зависимом возникновении. Это происходило уже много раз, в беседах адвайтистов и буддистов.


Можно ли взглянуть на эти беседы?

----------


## Германн

> Можно ли взглянуть на эти беседы?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3474
Адвайтист без проблем согласится с любыми школьными деталями взаимодействия дхарм: при условии, что дхармы появляются и угасают в Атмане.




> Чтобы понять, страдает архат или нет, надо его сначала поймать . Поймать и скзать: "Вот он, ребята!" Но пока ни у кого не получалось . Архаты избегают всех ловушек и хитро уходят от любых прижизненных и посмертных определений...


Переживал, что Вторая печать у тибетцев и тхеравадин не сходилась. Меня это расстроило: а оказалось, всего лишь неправильно понял Е.С. Далай-Ламу  :Smilie: 
Так бы и всегда, в случае "расхождений" Махаяны с Тхеравадой.

----------

Дмитрий С (03.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3474


Не, не потяну, сразу же, с первых постов захватывают противоречивые эмоции.

----------

Германн (03.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не, не потяну, сразу же, с первых постов захватывают противоречивые эмоции.


Подождём специалиста - Карма Палджор. 
Он нам объяснит, в чём заключается единство буддизма, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - и чем Будда-Дхарма принципиально отличается от всех внешних учений. 
Сам грешил на пустоту пустоты. Но ведь это, похоже, не так  :Cry:

----------


## Dron

> Подождём специалиста - Карма Палджор. 
> Он нам объяснит, в чём заключается единство буддизма,


А почему должно быть какое-то мифическое "единство"?

----------


## Германн

> А почему должно быть какое-то мифическое "единство"?


А почему должна быть мифическая разнородность?
Учение Будды претендует на уникальность. Значит, Будда учил чему-то специфическому. Иначе зачем новую традицию создавать? Уже были религии.

----------


## Dron

> А почему должна быть мифическая разнородность?
> Учение Будды претендует на уникальность.


Не претендует. Нет там никаких претензий. Можешь смотреть на атомный взрыв- смотри. Не можешь- вали.

----------

Курт (04.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Адвайта может принять всё то, что буддизм говорит о причинно-зависимом возникновении. Это происходило уже много раз, в беседах адвайтистов и буддистов. Но сущность конечной нирваны трактуется адвайтистами как угасание дхарм в Атмане. Если Вы видите принципиальную несовместимость причинно-зависимого возникновения дхарм с такой трактовкой, если Вы знаете, с чем адвайтисты категорически не согласятся: то в чём заключается принципиальная разница двух учений? . Если адвайтисты готовы принять детали школьных объяснений, привнося Атман: в котором дхармы возникают, и в котором угасают. Мокша в адвайте означает, точно так же, свободу от всех умопостроений. В чём же тогда разница между буддизмом и адвайтой согласно Первой, Второй и Четвёртой печатям? *С чем адвайтисты ни за что не согласятся?* (В качестве проверки, можно будет их спросить.)
> 
> Что общего в понимании пустоты у разных буддийских школ? 
> Что отличает буддийскую пустоту от допустимой в индуизме? 
> 
> Скажите, как специалист. Вы сами вызвались


Скажите, о чем я вас спросил? А что вы мне ответили?
Возвращаемся снова к первым печатям. Сравнивайте. Делайте нормальное, логическое обоснованное сравнение. Или хотя бы список того, что буддисты понимают под обусловленными дхармами и под тем - почему они обусловлены. Что у них считается непостоянным, что у последователей других систем считается непостоыннм и постоянным и пр. Толком не разобрались с началом, а уже бежим дальше? :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Переживал, что Вторая печать у тибетцев и тхеравадин не сходилась. Меня это расстроило: а оказалось, всего лишь неправильно понял Е.С. Далай-Ламу 
> Так бы и всегда, в случае "расхождений" Махаяны с Тхеравадой.


Вы не поняли объяснений ЕСДЛ о второй печати. Вторая печать получается у гелуг не сходится и с махаяной  :Smilie:  Либо вы прослушали не то

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему должна быть мифическая разнородность?
> Учение Будды претендует на уникальность. Значит, Будда учил чему-то специфическому. Иначе зачем новую традицию создавать? Уже были религии.


Вообще-то буддизм не вовсём претендует на уникальность. И не факт, что Будда не  учил и общим вещам.

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы не поняли объяснений ЕСДЛ о второй печати. Вторая печать получается у гелуг не сходится и с махаяной  Либо вы прослушали не то


Вообще вопрос интересный. Нужно будет задать его Геше, или на сайте дацана спросить, что да как.




> Вообще-то буддизм не вовсём претендует на уникальность. И не факт, что Будда не  учил и общим вещам.


Зачем тогда буддизм выделять из индуизма? Единая Санатана Дхарма включает буддизм в себя, вместе со всеми Печатями.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще вопрос интересный. Нужно будет задать его Геше, или на сайте дацана спросить, что да как.
> Зачем тогда буддизм выделять из индуизма? Единая Санатана Дхарма включает буддизм в себя, вместе со всеми Печатями.


С чего вы решили, что учение должно быть полностью уникально? Полностью уникально в виде редкой бредовости и странности учение Блаватской например. Вот уж где уникальности хоть отбавляй.
Шакьямуни обучал на базисе воззрений своего времени. Не стоит считать, что он сказал сразу - "всё это не подходит". Что-то вполне может пересекаться, что-то нет.
Читайте про печати. Про первые две. Одну неприятную вещь уже прояснили, что с публичной лекцией есть проблемы. Можно конечно еще нарыть текстов, где говориться про печати, но это потребует сил и времени, которых просто нет. И да... прежде чем говорить, что что-то там включает что-то другое - разберитесь в обоих вещах. Без этого у вас будет путаница в голове. А у других - головная боль от вашей путаницы

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Одну неприятную вещь уже прояснили, что с публичной лекцией есть проблемы. Можно конечно еще нарыть текстов, где говориться про печати, но это потребует сил и времени, которых просто нет. И да... прежде чем говорить, что что-то там включает что-то другое - разберитесь в обоих вещах. Без этого у вас будет путаница в голове. А у других - головная боль от вашей путаницы


Да это сущая мелочь, а не неприятность, Карма Палджор. Вопрос, страдает ли Архат - весьма второстепенный (хотя в древности мог отличать буддизм от джайнизма, что было 2500 лет назад актуально). Совсем другое дело отличие буддизма от индуизма. Если Печати не отличают Будда-Дхарму от Санатана Дхармы, уже не имеет значения, по какой из Печатей воззрения Гелуг различаются с другой школой: Печати просто не работают.

Пока что Вы не можете Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы отличить. Путаница у Вас, однако.




> С чего вы решили, что учение должно быть полностью уникально? Полностью уникально в виде редкой бредовости и странности учение Блаватской например. Вот уж где уникальности хоть отбавляй.


Кстати, мадам Блаватская тоже не отделяла буддизм от индуизма: "самой древней", а потому универсальной религии.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да это сущая мелочь, а не неприятность, Карма Палджор. Вопрос, страдает ли Архат - весьма второстепенный (хотя в древности мог отличать буддизм от джайнизма, что было 2500 лет назад актуально). Совсем другое дело отличие буддизма от индуизма. Если Печати не отличают Будда-Дхарму от Санатана Дхармы, уже не имеет значения, по какой из Печатей воззрения Гелуг различаются с другой школой: Печати просто не работают.
> Пока что Вы не можете Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы отличить. Путаница у Вас, однако.


По четырем печатям  :Smilie:  Только их надо знать и понимать. Пока как вижу у вас с этим проблемы. Наверное пора звать Вантуса, Ондрия, Сергея и много других интересных лиц, которые вам покажут ваше незнание не только буддизма, но и индуизма.
Германн. Еще пара фраз в таком же ключе и разговор на нормальных тонах прекратится. Уже предупреждал. Путаницы у меня как раз нет. А вот у вас путаница - основательная. Даже с двумя печатями не можете разобраться. Точнее - не хотите. В праджня-парамите сказано ясно и четко. Считайте, что если еще разок покажете свою иронию, то дальше прейдём просто к текстам. А в этом вы не сильны.




> Кстати, мадам Блаватская тоже не отделяла буддизм от индуизма: "самой древней", а потому универсальной религии.


У вас другое. Просто незнание матчасти. В этом вы схожи с ней

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Нет пользы в знании множества второстепенных схоластических деталей, если упущен главный принцип. Предназначение Печатей - различение Будда-Дхармы и не-Дхармы. Как показывает пример современной адвайты, 1, 2 и 4 Печать сегодня не работает (в древности было иначе). Вы не показали, как сегодня работает хотя бы одна из Печатей. О чём тогда весь этот разговор? Я разговаривал с Вами вполне предметно. Вы не ответили на чёткие вопросы.

----------


## Dron

> Нет пользы в знании множества второстепенных схоластических деталей, если упущен главный принцип.


А какой у нас на данный момент принцип? ПП. или иной?

----------


## Германн

> А какой у нас на данный момент принцип? ПП. или иной?


Дрон, ну а что мне ещё остаётся, кроме как не остановиться на пустоте пустоты? Альтернативы нет. Этот принцип, действительно, позволяет понять, как работает Третья печать - и как, в связи с ней, объясняются остальные. Сразу же становится видно единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - и очевидно отличие Будда-Дхармы от индуизма. Что Чже Цонкапа обещал в начале своего Ламрима, то и сделал: показал единство Слова Будды.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет пользы в знании множества второстепенных схоластических деталей, если упущен главный принцип. Предназначение Печатей - различение Будда-Дхармы и не-Дхармы. Как показывает пример современной адвайты, 1, 2 и 4 Печать сегодня не работает (в древности было иначе). Вы не показали, как сегодня работает хотя бы одна из Печатей. О чём тогда весь этот разговор? Я разговаривал с Вами вполне предметно. Вы не ответили на чёткие вопросы.


Разговор закончен. Всё работает. Но если вы не способны изучать материал, а только мягко говоря исходить отходами в отношении разных школ и учителей (даже не понимая о чем речь), то какой нормальный и предметный разговор может с вами быть? Никакого.

Я вам зада четкий и ясный вопрос или просьбу относителньо сравнения первых двух печатей буддизма и подобных представлений в адвайте. Нормально ответа вы дать не можете. А халявщиков и потребителей я как-то не прикармливаю. Не зачем они. Тем более если они не разбираются в учении никак.
Удачи. Похоже в следующей жизни придется вас подкармливать травкой.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, ну а что мне ещё остаётся, кроме как не остановиться на пустоте пустоты?


На какой именно, на той, которую вы своеобразно поняли?




> Альтернативы-то нет.


Есть. Изначально придушить долбаный странный инстинкт искать мифический принцип.

----------


## Германн

Лонгченпа о единстве Второго и Третьего поворотов и позиция Джигмеда Лингпы:

"В учениях последнего (Третьего) поворота Колеса Дхармы широко обсуждается непостижимая изначальная мудрость, источник (десяти) сил и т.д., океана благих качеств. Но это не означает, что при Втором повороте Колеса Дхармы речь об этом не шла. К примеру, в Санчая-сутре (mDo sDud-Pa) говорится: 
- Если нет Изначальной Мудрости, то нет развития и просветления. И нет тогда и необъятных, как океан, качеств Будд 

(...)

_ Дзогпа Ченпо основано на Втором повороте Колеса Дхармы. _
Согласно Джигмеду Лингпе, Дзогпа Ченпо основано на Втором повороте Колеса Дхармы, поскольку оно придаёт особое значение устранению измышлений посредством "трёх врат освобождения": 
- Различающее коренное самоосознавание, являющееся сущностью "трёх (врат) освобождения", разъясняемое Победоносным (Буддой) при Втором повороте Колеса, естественно присутствует в качестве сущности Будды в природе (Khams) живых существ и называется Дзогпа Ченпо." 

_Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, "Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо".  М. 2006 - стр. 113-114._

----------


## Германн

> На какой именно, на той, которую вы своеобразно поняли?


Пустота пустоты Арья Нагарджуны - Ачарьи Чандракирти - Чже Цонкапы:

http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 111.

«Победители говорят, что  пустота , несомненно, искореняет все теории, [но] те, у кого  пустота  -  теория , безнадежны и неизлечимы.»

[Слова] «пустота - теория» относятся, однако, не к [гносеологической] идее пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия, а подразумевают [онтологическое] понимание пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия как чего-то истинно [существующего], воззрение на нее как на вещь. Ведь в «Буддапалите» (13.8) [находим] ясное, подкрепленное примером высказывание:

«Если тем, кто привязан к [мысли] "вещи существуют силой собственной сущности", объяснить, что сущность вещей -  пустота: " Пустота  означает, что вещи [лишь] воображаются в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют 'силой собственной сущности'"», - то можно их отвратить от привязанности к такой [мысли]. Но тех, кто привязан к пустоте как к вещи, никто не способен отвратить от этой привязанности.

Так, [попрошайке], который после твоих слов: "Ничего не имею", - говорит: "Дай то ничего", - разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!»

Дост. Кэнпо Цултим Гьямцо Ринпоче, комментарий на "Введение в Мадхьямаку" Чандракирти пп. 185-186:
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

"4. Пустота пустоты.

Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185) 
_Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”._

Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186) 
_С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты.
Мы можем подумать: “О, пустота – это пустота”. Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты._"

Этот аспект пустоты из 16 (или 20) относится к Третьей печати:
http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html

Печать Будды показывает единство Будда-Дхармы и отличие Будда-Дхармы от небуддийских учений.




> Есть. Изначально придушить долбаный странный инстинкт искать мифический принцип.


А зачем считать Печать Будды мифической? Особенно буддисту? Особенно, если Печать есть, и она работает?

----------


## Dron

> А зачем считать Печать Будды мифической? Особенно буддисту?


Незачем. Это станет ясно ровно с того момента, когда начнем отличать Печать от принципа.

----------


## Германн

> Незачем. Это станет ясно ровно с того момента, когда начнем отличать Печать от принципа.


Применительно к реальному буддизму, Печать в том, что буддийские школы принципиально совместимы с пустотой пустоты (могут её допустить). ПП буддийский дискурс не ломает. В философском стиле, как в Ламриме, может не формулироваться: верю, что знание ПП передаётся в каждой школе.

----------


## Dron

> Применительно к реальному буддизму, Печать в том, что буддийские школы принципиально совместимы с пустотой пустоты (могут её допустить). ПП буддийский дискурс не ломает. В философском стиле, как в Ламриме, может не формулироваться: верю, что знание ПП передаётся в каждой школе.


ПП ломает читтаматринов.  До сих пор не ясно, почему этот вид пустоты вы изволите считать каким то особым.

----------


## Германн

> ПП ломает читтаматринов.  До сих пор не ясно, почему этот вид пустоты вы изволите считать каким то особым.


Почему ломает. У них не обязательно всеобщая субстанция, единый на всех ум. Как раз наоборот (в истории, такой единый ум не раз оспаривался).
ПП устраняет всеобщую субстанцию: общий онтологический знаменатель, наподобие Парашивы, материи В.И.Ленина, и других сущностей монизма.

Это не исключает появления в истории буддизма отдельных мыслителей, отклоняющихся в сторону индуизма или даосизма.
В любой живой религии есть место доктринальным отклонениям. Ошибающиеся буддисты тоже устанавливают связь с Дхармой, что для них хорошо.

Важно, чтоб человек хороший был.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что-то не припомню, чтобы какие-то школы буддизма утверждали, что собственная сущность у явлений есть.


Есть, есть. Просто она пуста от собственных признаков )))

----------


## Нико

> ]Есть, есть. Просто она пуста от собственных признаков )))


Секс есть, просто он пуст от собственных признаков. ))))

----------


## Dron

> Почему ломает. У них не обязательно всеобщая субстанция, единый на всех ум. Как раз наоборот (в истории, такой единый ум не раз оспаривался).
> ПП устраняет всеобщую субстанцию: общий онтологический знаменатель, наподобие Парашивы, материи В.И.Ленина, и других сущностей монизма.


А ПП, случаем, не устраняет истинно возникающий ум читтаматринов?

----------


## Германн

> А ПП, случаем, не устраняет истинно возникающий ум читтаматринов?


Нужно спросить у нашего единоверца Gakusei. Если нет одного на всех ума - конечно, нет.

----------


## Нико

> А ПП, случаем, не устраняет истинно возникающий ум читтаматринов?


ПП устраняет,даже не сомневайтесь. )))))

----------


## Германн

> ПП устраняет,даже не сомневайтесь. )))))


Мне кажется, что спорной будет "пустота внутреннего" - но не пустота "самой" пустоты. Последняя ничему, кроме всеобщей субстанции, не противоречит. Один на всех ум не обязателен для Читтаматры (кажется, наш единоверец Gakusei с этим не спорит).

----------


## Dron

> Нужно спросить у нашего единоверца Gakusei. Если нет одного на всех ума - конечно, нет.


Замесили паратантру с единым умом? Не густо ли будет, разные ж вещи?

----------


## Германн

> Замесили паратантру с единым умом? Не густо ли будет, разные ж вещи?


Да. Это разные "вещи". 
Но людям нравится идея Бога. Такие интерпретации тоже случались, иногда. Они оспаривались.
Если бы существовал единый ум (один на всех), то Пробуждение либо омрачение одного распространились бы на всех. 
Это классическое тибетское возражение. Не думаю, что в Восточной Азии такое возражение было буддистам неизвестно.

----------


## Dron

> Да. Это разные "вещи". 
> Но людям нравится идея Бога. Такие интерпретации тоже случались, иногда. Они оспаривались.


Людям нравятся и бои гладиаторов. Будем и дальше следовать вкусам толпы или начнем общаться так, как положено на буддийском форуме?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да. Это разные "вещи". 
> Но людям нравится идея Бога. Такие интерпретации тоже случались, иногда. Они оспаривались.
> Если бы существовал единый ум (один на всех), то Пробуждение либо омрачение одного распространились бы на всех. 
> Это классическое тибетское возражение. Не думаю, что в Юго-Восточной Азии такое возражение было буддистам неизвестно.


Для того, чтобы был (не был) единый ум один на всех, нужно понять, что такое "один", и что такое "все"  :Smilie: . Это так, замечание по ходу...

Но если у нас появится "один" и "другие", то мы не сможем делать дану, а это ужасно  :Frown: .

----------


## Германн

> Для того, чтобы был (не был) единый ум один на всех, нужно понять, что такое "один", и что такое "все" . Это так, замечание по ходу...


С абсолютной точки зрения, все Будды (не разные роли одного и того же Будды). Татхагата не играет в самоомрачение. А пустота пуста.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> С абсолютной точки зрения, все Будды.
> Не разные роли одного и того же Будды. Татхагата не играет в самоомрачение.


С абсолютной точки зрения я бы не говорил ни о единстве, ни о множественности... "Татхагата никогда не проповедовал"  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> С абсолютной точки зрения я бы не говорил ни о единстве, ни о множественности... "Татхагата никогда не проповедовал"


Такое состояние и проявляется в вышеописанной ситуации. В других религиях описана совсем другая ситуация. 
Поэтому, формально одинаковая "невыразимость" семантически отнюдь не одинакова. Буддийская "неописуемость" в монизм не переходит.
Первое слово после молчания - разное. Значит, отличается и подразумеваемое содержание опыта: значение молчания в разных религиях  различно.

Молчать и отрицать несложно (формулу можно из буддизма заимствовать, и куда-нибудь вставить).
Сложно удержать буддийское значение молчания и отрицания, проведя его через весь доктринальный контекст.

----------


## Германн

По поводу гуманитарной компаративистики. Некоторые книги производят странное впечатление. Как если бы кто-то зашёл в автобус, и посмотрев на одинаково молчащих пассажиров, сделал вывод: "Ба, да все молчат здесь об одном и том же! Думают о Боге." В повседневной жизни, такой подход к молчанию выглядит неадекватным. Но в гуманитарных штудях это тренд. 

Одинаково молчать можно о совершенно разном опыте.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Да, к пустоте можно относиться по-разному. Можно увидеть ее и к ней привязаться (как к изначальной универсальной субстанции). Выбросив "все", привязаться к "ничему", которое остается после выбрасывания. Поэтому это "ничего" тоже надо выбросить. Я так понимаю практический аспект "пустоты пустоты".

----------

Германн (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да, к пустоте можно относиться по-разному. Можно увидеть ее и к ней привязаться (как к изначальной универсальной субстанции). Выбросив "все", привязаться к "ничему", которое остается после выбрасывания. Поэтому это "ничего" тоже надо выбросить. Я так понимаю практический аспект "пустоты пустоты".


Так ведь пустота не ничто (не "нети, нети"). Это не голое отрицание формы.
Медитация "нети-нети" ведёт в 3-ю Джхану ("Ничто") и к перерождению бесформенным богом.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так ведь пустота не ничто (не "нети, нети"). Это не голое отрицание формы.


Конечно, не голое отрицание формы, хотя в каких-то случаях она просто противопоставляется форме. И при глубоком рассмотрении формой является.

----------

Германн (04.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да это сущая мелочь, а не неприятность, Карма Палджор. Вопрос, страдает ли Архат - весьма второстепенный (хотя в древности мог отличать буддизм от джайнизма, что было 2500 лет назад актуально). Совсем другое дело отличие буддизма от индуизма. Если Печати не отличают Будда-Дхарму от Санатана Дхармы, уже не имеет значения, по какой из Печатей воззрения Гелуг различаются с другой школой: Печати просто не работают.
> 
> Пока что Вы не можете Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы отличить. Путаница у Вас, однако.
> 
> 
> Кстати, мадам Блаватская тоже не отделяла буддизм от индуизма: "самой древней", а потому универсальной религии.


Слушайте, если уж Вам так жизненно необходимо отличие буддизма от Санатана Дхармы, то вот оно:

Достоверными источниками познания в Санатана Дхарме признаются: шабда, пратьякша и анумана, причём шабда - высший источник.
А в Будда Дхарма - йогапратьякша и анумана.

Элементарно, Ватсон.

----------

Alex (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Пратьякша разная: исходный опыт разный.
Анумана в одном случае приводит к противоречивым выводам, в другом таких противоречий нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Пратьякша разная: исходный опыт разный.
> Анумана в одном случае приводит к противоречивым выводам, в другом таких противоречий нет.


И? Вы к чему сие написали? Это о чём? Просто монолог? Или до Вас по-прежнему не дошло, что в буддизме лишь два источника познания признаются достоверными - йогапратьякша и анумана. Это просто *ФАКТ*. Просто примите его и всё. И потрудитесь почитать чего-нибудь по этой теме, например Дхармакирти и Дигнагу. В сети есть. Причём полностью прочитать, а не поиском по известным Вам словам, как Вы обычно делаете.

----------


## Германн

Йогический опыт разный. Поскольку он недоступен, судить о достоверности учения можно по отсутствию противоречий в фундаментальных вопросах.
Буддизм не ведёт к таким противоречиям. Дхарма отличается от не-Дхармы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Йогический опыт разный. Поскольку он недоступен, судить о достоверности учения можно по отсутствию противоречий в фундаментальных вопросах.
> Картина для разных религий разная.


Вы чё совсем не понимаете то, что пишут? В одном случае достоверных источников познания *ТРИ*, а другом - *ДВА*!! 3 и 2. Three and two. Ein und zwei. 

И шабда не признаётся в буддизме за источник достоверного познания. *НЕ ПРИЗНАЁТСЯ ШАБДА*. 

Про Печати Вам уже писали. Про *СОВОКУПНОСТЬ* печатей.
Рискну ещё предложить *ВОСЬМЕРИЧНЫЙ БЛАГОРОДНЫЙ ПУТЬ*, где воззрение - *ОДНА ВОСЬМАЯ* часть Пути. 1/8. При этом имеется в виду *ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ* воззрение, а не то, что у Вас.

----------

Ондрий (04.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Йогический опыт разный. Поскольку он недоступен, судить о достоверности учения можно по отсутствию противоречий в фундаментальных вопросах.
> Буддизм не ведёт к таким противоречиям. Дхарма отличается от не-Дхармы.


Фундаментальные вопросы описаны в Дхарма-чакра-праварттана Сутре. Почитатйе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в Будда Дхарма - йогапратьякша и анумана.


Иогипратьякша--подвид пратьякши, коя тож инструмент познания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Иогипратьякша--подвид пратьякши, коя тож инструмент познания.


Я ничего не писал об инструментах познания. Шабда тоже вполне себе инструмент.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Шабда тоже вполне себе инструмент.


В тех же буддизмах--нет, без двух упомянутых.

----------


## Tong Po

> В тех же буддизмах--нет, без двух упомянутых.


Почему же? Читайте любой ламрим - там во всю этот инструмент используется. Я на примере поясню: хорошо написанный учебник математики вполне себе приемлимы инструмент для познания математики, однако вовсе неприемлим для познания, например, биологии и, таким образом, не является источником достоверного познания в целом. Более того, изучив при помощи учебника математику, мы даже для решения сложных математических задач в дальнейшем уже будем пользоваться не шабдой (учебником), а умозаключением (ануманой) - если умозаключение будет верным, то и решения будут верными и наоборот.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему же? Читайте любой ламрим - там во всю этот инструмент используется.


Праман, сиречь эпистемологически фундаментальных инструментов, в буддизме две.




> Я на примере поясню: хорошо написанный учебник математики вполне себе приемлимы инструмент для познания математики, однако вовсе неприемлим для познания, например, биологии и, таким образом, не является источником достоверного познания в целом.


Суть в том, что учебник--это прамея (объект познания), а не прамана.




> Более того, изучив при помощи учебника математику, мы даже для решения сложных математических задач в дальнейшем уже будем пользоваться не шабдой (учебником), а умозаключением (ануманой) - если умозаключение будет верным, то и решения будут верными и наоборот.


Учебник не инструментален в задаче познания того метода, который--как мы сперва полагаем по заглавию--в оном учебнике изложен.

----------


## Tong Po

> 1. Праман, сиречь эпистемологически фундаментальных инструментов, в буддизме две.
> 
> 
> 2. Суть в том, что учебник--это прамея (объект познания), а не прамана.
> 
> 
> 3.Учебник не инструментален в задаче познания того метода, который--как мы сперва полагаем по заглавию--в оном учебнике изложен.


1. Я об этом сразу и написал - см. мой пост №2791.
2.  Это - пример всего лишь. Объект (прамея) в данном _примере_ - математика.
3. Не нужно произвольно расширять пример на все возможные ситуации. Он их все и не охватывает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1. Я об этом сразу и написал - см. мой пост №2791.


Вы там неправильно пишете про йогапратьякшу вместо пратьякши.




> 2.  Это - пример всего лишь. Объект (прамея) в данном _примере_ - математика.


И учебник тоже. Его глазками видят.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы там неправильно пишете про йогапратьякшу вместо пратьякши.
> 
> 
> И учебник тоже. Его глазками видят.


Я основываюсь на эпистемологии Дхармакирти-Дигнаги. Там - йогапратьякша.

Я пишу о том, что в некоторых случаях шабда может являтся праманой. И этим примером показываю. То, что его видят глазками и потом осмысливают увиденное - очевидно. Точно так же можно ссылаться на сутры в качестве аргумента, если мы оба признаём правильность этих сутр. Но, разумеется, в общем случае праман -две. О чём я и написал сразу. Чего тут непонятного? Вы и сами, наверняка, пользуетесь такой праманой как шабда иногда.

----------


## Германн

> Вы чё совсем не понимаете то, что пишут? В одном случае достоверных источников познания *ТРИ*, а другом - *ДВА*!! 3 и 2. Three and two. Ein und zwei.


И опыт пратьякши для разных учений - разный.

Какие данные (исходные для ануманы) даёт йогпратьякша? 
В чём заключается буддийский опыт, в отличие от не-буддийского? 
Познанием пустой пустоты. Пустота пустоты отличает Дхарму от не-Дхармы.

Йогапратьякша даёт данные для хету (логического основания) ануманы.

----------


## Нико

> И опыт пратьякши для разных учений - разный.
> 
> Какие данные (исходные для ануманы) даёт йогпратьякша? 
> В чём заключается буддийский опыт, в отличие от не-буддийского? 
> Познанием пустой пустоты. Пустота пустоты отличает Дхарму от не-Дхармы.


Германн, в четырёх печатях есть что-либо про пустоту пустоты? Честно говоря, устала повторять уже. ( Вот же зациклились.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, в четырёх печатях есть что-либо про пустоту пустоты? Честно говоря, устала повторять уже. ( Вот же зациклились.


Конечно, есть. Это один из 16 или 20 аспектов пустоты, то есть Третьей печати: "Все явления лишены самобытия".
В Дхармачакра-правартана сутте, которую упоминает Tong Po, тоже есть об избегании двух крайностей: т.е. о мадхьямаке, о пустоте.
Пустота пустоты проходит через весь буддизм, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен (где пустота мадхьямака-прасангики - кадаг).

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, есть. Это один из 16 или 20 аспектов Третьей печати.


"Все явления пусты и бессамостны". Не было сказано, что они -- пустота пустоты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Все явления пусты и бессамостны". Не было сказано, что они -- пустота пустоты.


Нашел небольшой текст про пустоту пустоты... очень долго смеялся.
Как забавно, что те кто придерживается пустоты пустоты, Долпопой указывались как подобные небуддистам  :Smilie: 
Точнее говорится что такое освобождение подобно освобождению в некоторых небуддийских школах

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013), Вантус (04.02.2013), Ондрий (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Точнее говорится что такое освобождение подобно освобождению в некоторых небуддийских школах


Опаньки! Это что-то новое.... Я сама за пустоту пустоты, просто не надо так уж сильно обобщать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Опаньки! Это что-то новое.... Я сама за пустоту пустоты, просто не надо так уж сильно обобщать.


Все возражения Долпопе. Он-то намного лучше и вас и меня и тем более Германна знал все эти тонкости.  :Smilie: 
И сравнивал в частности с джайнами этот момент. Впрочем отписываюсь и замолкаю. Ибо участвовать во флуде мало тянет

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я основываюсь на эпистемологии Дхармакирти-Дигнаги. Там - йогапратьякша.


Пошли по кругу.



> Иогипратьякша--подвид пратьякши, коя тож инструмент познания.





> Но, разумеется, в общем случае праман -две. О чём я и написал сразу. Чего тут непонятного?


См. выше. ))




> Я пишу о том, что в некоторых случаях шабда может являтся праманой.


Слова, пляски, жесты, книги не являются праманами, т.к. не инструменты, а объекты по-зна-ни-я.




> Вы и сами, наверняка, пользуетесь такой праманой как шабда иногда.


См. выше. )))

----------


## Курт

> В чём заключается буддийский опыт, в отличие от не-буддийского? 
> Познанием пустой пустоты. Пустота пустоты отличает Дхарму от не-Дхармы.


_Мама сказала "Сметану"..._   ))

Германн, зачем вы пытаетесь найти Атман в буддизме?
Нет, правда, вы ведь именно это и пытаетесь сделать.
Как обычно доказывается отсутствие Атмана? Буддист берет отдельный элемент опыта и интересуется "это Атман?" (т.е. нечто вечное, неизменное). Вопрошающий вынужден ответить "нет". Далее схожим образом разбираются все прочие элементы, нигде Атмана нет, значит его либо вообще нет либо его в принципе нельзя обнаружить. Такой подход вас устраивает в отношении человека. Но при этом, что забавно, в отношении учения вы ведете себя именно как человек утверждающий наличие Атмана: упорно пытаетесь найти некий уникальный элемент учения, по которому можно было бы отличить буддизм от не-буддизма. )) А такого _элемента_ - нет.
Ну а далее ваш вопрос "если в буддизме не такого элемента, для чего нужен буддизм? неужели он ничем принципиально не отличается от индуизма?" аналогичен вопросу расстроенного человека, которому указали на отсутствие в поле опыта неизменного Атмана: "что же, если Атмана нет, значит все дозволено человек ничем не отличается от табуретки?" )))

----------

Карма Палджор (04.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слушайте, если уж Вам так жизненно необходимо отличие буддизма от Санатана Дхармы, то вот оно:
> 
> Достоверными источниками познания в Санатана Дхарме признаются: шабда, пратьякша и анумана, причём шабда - высший источник.
> *А в Будда Дхарма - йогапратьякша и анумана.*
> 
> Элементарно, Ватсон.


В таком случае для чего требуется Слово Будды, да и само появление Будды в мире?
если каждый сам может отануманить собственную йогапратьякшу, без всякой шабды?

----------

Германн (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

А вот интересно, по мнению участников, будет ли буддийской реализация "пустоты пустотности концепции пустоты"? То есть, если говорить математическим языком, "пустота" - это первая производная от реальности, "пустота пустоты" - это вторая производная, "пустота пустоты пустоты" - 3-я и т д. Производные описывают поведение функции в малых промежутках. Функция может убывать, возрастать (это показывает первая производная), быть выпуклой, вогнутой (вторая производная), иметь точки перегиба (там, где график меняет выпуклость на вогнутость и наоборот). Все это наблюдается в данной дискуссии!  :Smilie: 

Если кто-то еще не успел впасть в транс и достигнуть пустоты, то могу еще рассказать о связи интегрального исчисления с Праджняпарамитой  :Wink: .

----------


## Tong Po

> В таком случае для чего требуется Слово Будды, да и само появление Будды в мире?
> если каждый сам может отануманить собственную йогапратьякшу, без всякой шабды?


Ну а как Вы достигните йогапратьякши? Она у Вас что, с рождения?  Поэтому у Дхармакирти, кстати, именно йогапратьякша, а не пратьякша вообще - таковая есть даже у червей. 

Ну а  если в общем, то слово Будлы Вы что делаете? Воспринимаете, а потом делаете определённые умозаключения на основе восприятия о том, что Слову Будлы можно доверять и затем только уже следуете Будде или не следуете.

----------


## Германн

> "Все явления пусты и бессамостны". Не было сказано, что они -- пустота пустоты.


Ну да, можно интерпретировать Третью печать и так: "все явления пусты и бессамостны - потому что существует, не пустой со своей стороны, только Бог". 
Не сказано ведь, слово в слово, о пустоте пустоты. Слова нет - значит, Бог есть.




> Нашел небольшой текст про пустоту пустоты... очень долго смеялся.
> Как забавно, что те кто придерживается пустоты пустоты, Долпопой указывались как подобные небуддистам 
> Точнее говорится что такое освобождение подобно освобождению в некоторых небуддийских школах


Почему-то я не удивлён.




> Все возражения Долпопе. Он-то намного лучше и вас и меня и тем более Германна знал все эти тонкости. 
> И сравнивал в частности с джайнами этот момент. Впрочем отписываюсь и замолкаю. Ибо участвовать во флуде мало тянет


Его взгляды можно отвергнуть, конкретно в этом пункте, без всякого ущерба.
Есть предостаточно реализованных Учителей (Лонгченпа, Джигмед Лингпа), учивших о пустоте совершенно иначе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Пошли по кругу.
> 
> 
> 
> См. выше. ))
> 
> 
> Слова, пляски, жесты, книги не являются праманами, т.к. не инструменты, а объекты по-зна-ни-я.
> 
> ...


Я не воспринимаю нирвану Будды и не вывожу её логически - я доверяю авторитетному свидетельству, в данном случае - Слову Будды. Слово - это шабда( понятно, что я читаю текст, но - могу и слушать).
Но это всё никак, разумеется, не отменяет, что праманы две. Так как я должен сам лично прямо и неконцептуально постичь 4БИ.

----------


## Tong Po

> И опыт пратьякши для разных учений - разный.
> 
> Какие данные (исходные для ануманы) даёт йогпратьякша? 
> В чём заключается буддийский опыт, в отличие от не-буддийского? 
> Познанием пустой пустоты. Пустота пустоты отличает Дхарму от не-Дхармы.
> 
> Йогапратьякша даёт данные для хету (логического основания) ануманы.


Вы совершенно не понимаете того, что Вам пишут.

----------


## Германн

> Вы совершенно не понимаете того, что Вам пишут.


Бессмысленные заклинания. Хотите спорить - так аргументируйте.

----------


## Германн

> _Мама сказала "Сметану"..._   ))
> 
> Германн, зачем вы пытаетесь найти Атман в буддизме?
> Нет, правда, вы ведь именно это и пытаетесь сделать.
> Как обычно доказывается отсутствие Атмана? Буддист берет отдельный элемент опыта и интересуется "это Атман?" (т.е. нечто вечное, неизменное). Вопрошающий вынужден ответить "нет". Далее схожим образом разбираются все прочие элементы, нигде Атмана нет, значит его либо вообще нет либо его в принципе нельзя обнаружить. Такой подход вас устраивает в отношении человека. Но при этом, что забавно, в отношении учения вы ведете себя именно как человек утверждающий наличие Атмана: упорно пытаетесь найти некий уникальный элемент учения, по которому можно было бы отличить буддизм от не-буддизма. )) А такого _элемента_ - нет.
> Ну а далее ваш вопрос "если в буддизме не такого элемента, для чего нужен буддизм? неужели он ничем принципиально не отличается от индуизма?" аналогичен вопросу расстроенного человека, которому указали на отсутствие в поле опыта неизменного Атмана: "что же, если Атмана нет, значит все дозволено человек ничем не отличается от табуретки?" )))


Это не элемент, не Атман, а принцип. Общий принцип, отличающий буддийский духовный опыт от небуддийского опыта, на внятном философском языке.
Смысл в том, что пустота пустоты 1. показывает единство Учения Будды, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен. 2. показывает отличие Будда-Дхармы от всех остальных учений. Если это не нужно, то и пустота пустоты не нужна. Можно и дальше рассуждать о происхождении Ваджраяны из шиваизма, о Пробуждении в шактизме, и созерцать природу Будды как Шиву-Шакти. Зачем тогда приходил учить Будда, совершенно непонятно: и без него в религии всё было хорошо.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это не элемент, не Атман, а принцип. Общий принцип, отличающий буддийский духовный опыт от небуддийского опыта, на внятном философском языке.
> Смысл в том, что пустота пустоты 1. показывает единство Учения Будды, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен. 2. показывает отличие Будда-Дхармы от всех остальных учений. Если это не нужно, то и пустота пустоты не нужна. Можно и дальше рассуждать о происхождении Ваджраяны из шиваизма, о Пробуждении в шактизме, и созерцать природу Будды как Шиву-Шакти. Зачем тогда приходил учить Будда, совершенно непонятно: и без него в религии всё было хорошо.


Не показывает. Уже много раз Вам все без исключения форумчане, пишущие в теме, говорили. Задумайтесь над этим.

----------


## Tong Po

> Бессмысленные заклинания. Хотите спорить - так аргументируйте.


Спорить с ботом? Это бессмысленно. Все аргументы и я и куча другого народу тут аптсали уже. Я не виноват, что до Вас ге доходят элементарнейшие вещи.

----------


## Германн

> Спорить с ботом? Это бессмысленно. Все аргументы и я и куча другого народу тут аптсали уже. Я не виноват, что до Вас ге доходят элементарнейшие вещи.


У Вас (и у кучи другого народа) буддизм неотличим от не-буддизма. Если Вам это нравится - это Ваш выбор, Ваша вера, что нормально.
Есть и другой подход: как с религиозной, так и с научной точки зрения. Согласно которому, Учение Будды принципиально отличается от прочих.

Продемонстрируйте единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - с отличием Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений.
Пока что это позволяет сделать только пустота пустоты.

----------


## Tong Po

> У Вас (и у кучи другого народа) буддизм неотличим от не-буддизма. Если Вам это нравится - это Ваш выбор, Ваша вера, что нормально.
> Есть и другой подход: как с религиозной, так и с научной точки зрения. Согласно которому, Учение Будды принципиально отличается от прочих.


У нас вполне отличен. У Вас - как раз нет. Потому что у Вас вообще странное представление о буддизме. Нет, Вы, конечно, можете считать, что все дебилы, кроме Вас. Ради аллаха, считайте.

----------


## Курт

> Это не элемент, не Атман, а принцип. Общий принцип, отличающий буддийский духовный опыт от небуддийского опыта, на внятном философском языке.


Какая разница, называете вы это "принципом" или еще как-то, если методологически вы ищете его также, как, по мнению буддистов, не-буддисты должны искать свой ненаглядный Атман? ))




> Смысл в том, что пустота пустоты 1. показывает единство Учения Будды, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен. 2. показывает отличие Будда-Дхармы от всех остальных учений. Если это не нужно, то и пустота пустоты не нужна. Можно и дальше рассуждать о происхождении Ваджраяны из шиваизма, о Пробуждении в шактизме, и созерцать природу Будды как Шиву-Шакти. Зачем тогда приходил учить Будда, совершенно непонятно: и без него в религии всё было хорошо.


В самом деле - зачем изобрели вилку, если прекрасно можно есть с ножа? )

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Какая разница, называете вы это "принципом" или еще как-то, если методологически вы ищете его также, как, по мнению буддистов, не-буддисты должны искать свой ненаглядный Атман? ))


Разница проста.

Благодаря пустоте пустоты, можно увидеть единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - с отличием Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений.
Без пустоты пустоты (с которой совместим буддийский дискурс), никто здесь не показал внутреннее единство буддизма с его отличием от не-буддизма.

----------


## Tong Po

> Разница проста.
> 
> Благодаря пустоте пустоты, можно увидеть единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - с отличием Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений.
> Без пустоты пустоты (с которой совместим буддийский дискурс), никто здесь не показал внутреннее единство буддизма с его отличием от не-буддизма.


Ну так дальтонику трудно показать цвет, которого он не видит.

З.Ы. Всё показали. Нет способности увидеть. Видимо - карма  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну а как Вы достигните йогапратьякши? Она у Вас что, с рождения?  Поэтому у Дхармакирти, кстати, именно йогапратьякша, а не пратьякша вообще - таковая есть даже у червей. 
> 
> Ну а  если в общем, то слово Будлы Вы что делаете? Воспринимаете, а потом делаете определённые умозаключения на основе восприятия о том, что Слову Будлы можно доверять и затем только уже следуете Будде или не следуете.


То есть на самом деле последовательность такая: Слово Будды (шабда) -> его восприятие -> умозаключение о его достоверности -> практика -> йогапратьякша и анумана
Значит, выходит, шабда - высший (первичный) источник знания, как и в  Санатана Дхарме, так?
Только наша, буддийская шабда, а не какая-то там санатанная ))))

----------


## Германн

> Всё показали.


Прошу пруфлинк и точную формулировку.
В чём заключается единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - и отличие Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений.

Ваше определение йогапратьякша+анумана не полно, потому что не содержит указаний на данные (в хету), полученные благодаря йогапратьякше. 
Не раскрыта содержательная сторона Учения: нет опытного материала (йогического знания) для получения философского знания (благодаря анумане).

----------


## Tong Po

> То есть на самом деле последовательность такая: Слово Будды (шабда) -> его восприятие -> умозаключение о его достоверности -> практика -> йогапратьякша и анумана
> Значит, выходит, шабда - высший источник знания, как и в  Санатана Дхарме, так?
> Только наша, буддийская шабда, а не какая-то там санатанная ))))


Нет. Шабда не является источником достоверного познания. Слово Будды, на поверку, может ведь быть и недостоверным. Кроме того, Слово - воспринимается (пратьякша)вернее звук. Потом звук (анумана)  как слово. То есть никакой шабды в отсутствии пратьякши и ануманы нет вообще. Поэтому шабда - не источник достоверного познания.

----------


## Tong Po

> Прошу пруфлинк и точную формулировку.
> В чём заключается единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - и отличие Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений.
> 
> Ваше определение йогапратьякша+анумана не полно, потому что не содержит указаний на данные (в хету), полученные благодаря йогапратьякше. 
> Не раскрыта содержательная сторона Учения: нет опытного материала (йогического знания) для получения нового знания благодаря анумане.


Какие данные? Причём тут данные?! Вы 2 от 3 отличить способны?! Нет? Тогда я умываю руки. Всё.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Герман. Надо рассматриват ьвсе печати одновременно, а не одну из них.




> Не сказано ведь, слово в слово, о пустоте пустоты. Слова нет - значит, Бог есть.


О пустоте пустоты в праджня-парамите ни слова. Если выбирать между вашими словами и праджня-парамитой, то вы остаетесь не у дел.




> Его взгляды можно отвергнуть, конкретно в этом пункте, без всякого ущерба.


Вы даже простейших вещей не можете доказать или привести аргументы. Вон даже Тонг по уже изрядно повеселили своими действиями. Зачем говорить про то, в чём не разбираетесь вовсе ?




> Есть предостаточно реализованных Учителей (Лонгченпа, Джигмед Лингпа), учивших о пустоте совершенно иначе.


Так он тоже разное говорил. В том числе и про пустоту пустоты. 
Герман. Вы всегда берете материал кусочно-дырочным методом, а не целиком как то требуется. Поэтому каша не становится исчезающей, а только растет. Как всякая порядочная мешанина. Пример про православного вам приводил. Тоже самое вам сказал Тонг по. Пора начинать прислушиваться. И как уже говорил - ваше мнение для меня ничего не значит. И ваше понимание. Выег отем более пока не показали. Расслабьтесь. И переставайте искать атмана в учении. А то и правда похоже чтоучению выпытаетесь придат ьнекуюсущность,которой там тоже нет.

За несколько лет можно было бы изучить очень много текстов. Да даже выучить санскрит или тибетский и изучать спокойно текстовое наследие. Но ваши аргументыкак были мягкоговоря слабыми, так и остались. Как вам раньше говорили,что вы не понимаете многих особенностей, так вы и остались на месте.  Остановка - это не всегда хорошо

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Шабда не является источником достоверного познания. Слово Будды, на поверку, может ведь быть и недостоверным. Кроме того, Слово - воспринимается (пратьякша)вернее звук. Потом звук (анумана)  как слово. То есть никакой шабды в отсутствии пратьякши и ануманы нет вообще. Поэтому шабда - не источник достоверного познания.


Позвольте, но Вы же сами говорили, что никакой йогапратьякши от рождения нет, ее надобно развить сперва.
А для этого нужно услышать Слово Будды, подумать над ним (еще с помощью простой пратьякши, без його-) и далее - практиковать соответственно.



> Ну а  если в общем, то слово Будлы Вы что делаете? Воспринимаете, а потом делаете определённые умозаключения на основе восприятия о том, что Слову Будлы можно доверять и затем только уже следуете Будде или не следуете.


.
Значит, если Слово Будды не услышать, то и прямого йогического восприятия не достичь, и вообще говорить не о чем.
Следовательно, Слово Будды первично во всем процессе истинного познания. Так выходит из Ваших слов.
Разве нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Если говорить серьезно, то философская концепция "Пустоты пустоты", отстаиваемая Германном, действительно отделяет "буддийские воззрения" от "небуддийских"; по крайней мере никто здесь лучшего критерия не предлагал пока... Другое дело, воззрения воззрениями, а практика практикой. И те, кто в теории придерживаются концепции "пустоты", вполне на практике могут демонстрировать "атман". И наоборот, те, кто в теории произносят "атман", вполне могут на практике последовательно проводить линию "пустоты пустоты" (боюсь, Германн не согласится). С Ондрием здесь обсуждалось нечто подобное. 

Как Фрейд где-то говорил, что даже самые острые "неврозы сплошной чередой переходят в психическое здоровье", так и "небуддийские практики" сплошной чередой переходят в буддийские. Если в теории мы можем провести четкую границу, то на практике - вряд ли...

----------


## Курт

> Разница проста.
> 
> Благодаря пустоте пустоты, можно увидеть единство Будда-Дхармы, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - с отличием Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений.
> Без пустоты пустоты (с которой совместим буддийский дискурс),


Мы ведь, вроде бы, уже разобрались с тем, что сферическая ПП в вакууме может быть совмещена с чем угодно, даже с триединым Господом Богом. Или еще не разобрались? ))



> никто здесь не показал внутреннее единство буддизма с его отличием от не-буддизма.


На мой невежественный взгляд, основное отличие буддизма - методологическое. В поисках любимой золотой запонки можно десятки раз перерывать захламленную по самое немогу комнату, а можно выкинуть весь хлам, и запонка обнаружится сама.

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дмитрий. Если говорить серъезно, то один из критериев по совокупности уже был приведен на основании праджня-парамиты. Именно по совокупности, а не по одному конкретному признаку,вдобавок в сутрах явно не выделенному. Почему должен быть обязательно только один фактор? Почему не совокупность факторов? Вдобавок у тех же печатей есть как бы и внутренние составляющие. И только целиком это может дать четкое разграничение. Даже восьмеричный путь не будет чем-то особенным, тем более что в бодхисаттва-питаке он ставился не на первое место для освобождения существ

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На мой невежественный взгляд, основное отличие буддизма - методологическое. В поисках любимой золотой запонки можно десятки раз перерывать захламленную по самое немогу комнату, а можно выкинуть весь хлам, и запонка обнаружится сама.


Прям как по Нагарджуне  :Smilie: 
Или по комментам Таранатхи на ямантака-тантры  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Позвольте, но Вы же сами говорили, что никакой йогапратьякши от рождения нет, ее надобно развить сперва.
> А для этого нужно услышать Слово Будды, подумать над ним (еще с помощью простой пратьякши, без його-) и далее - практиковать соответственно.
> .
> Значит, если Слово Будды не услышать, то и прямого йогического восприятия не достичь, и вообще говорить не о чем.
> Следовательно, Слово Будды первично во всем процессе истинного познания. Так выходит из Ваших слов.
> Разве нет?


Без пратьякши Вы вообще ничего не воспримите никак. Из моих слов выходит, что все источники познания сводятся к двум - пратьякше и анумане, однако, как тот же Шанкара показал - пратьякша может быть искажённой, поэтому источником достоверного познания (то есть не познания вообще, которое может быть и "квазидостоверным") у Дхармакирти выступает йогапратьякша. При этом он имеет в виду, рузумееься прежде всего достоверное познание 4БИ.

----------


## Германн

> Герман. Надо рассматриват ьвсе печати одновременно, а не одну из них.


Рад, что Вы вернулись. Виртуально жму руку, буду рад чай попить.




> О пустоте пустоты в праджня-парамите ни слова. Если выбирать между вашими словами и праджня-парамитой, то вы остаетесь не у дел.


Как и любой религиозный первоисточник, Сутры Праджняпарамиты многозначны. Нагарджуна извлёк из них такое значение, что не нужно делать теорию из пустоты, Чандракирти и Цонкапа извлекли из этих слов и Сутр Праджняпарамиты значение пустоты пустоты. ПП результат интерпретации Сутр. Можно с ней соглашаться, можно не соглашаться: решающее значение здесь имеют последствия. Можно ли будет видеть Будда-Дхарму, как единое целое - и будет ли очевидным отличие Дхармы от не-Дхармы.

Это нужно не для того, чтоб спорить.
Нужно для правильной настройки созерцания.




> Так он тоже разное говорил. В том числе и про пустоту пустоты.


Не исключаю, что в конце-концов Долпопа смог достичь реализации. Он считал Будда-Дхарму уникальной - это главное.
Наверное, его учение не то же самое, что недостоверный жентонг. 

Что касается лично меня, то я не Лама, не востоковед. В какой-то степени, я практик.
Для меня имеет значение качество понимания своих собственных садхан, и правильность созерцания.
Пустота пустоты (кадаг) нужна мне именно для этого. Ламрим и Агрим Чже Цонкапы дают необходимую основу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> источником достоверного познания (то есть не познания вообще, которое может быть и "квазидостоверным") у Дхармакирти выступает йогапратьякша. При этом он имеет в виду, рузумееься прежде всего достоверное познание 4БИ.


А ежели вот, скажем, какой-нибудь аскет практиковал-практиковал, достиг прямого йогического восприятия и воспринял не 4БИ, а Всевышняго Бога. Как тогда ему быть?

А ведь таких случаев в мировой истории - полно )))

----------

Германн (04.02.2013), Курт (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мы ведь, вроде бы, уже разобрались с тем, что сферическая ПП в вакууме может быть совмещена с чем угодно, даже с триединым Господом Богом. Или еще не разобрались? ))


Конечно нет. Пустота пустоты исключает Бога (всеобщее бытие; или отдельного от бытия свидетеля), исключает всеобщую субстанцию. Высший аспект непознаваемого Бога всегда будет ставиться аккурат на место пустоты пустоты. Например: Парашива.




> На мой невежественный взгляд, основное отличие буддизма - методологическое. В поисках любимой золотой запонки можно десятки раз перерывать захламленную по самое немогу комнату, а можно выкинуть весь хлам, и запонка обнаружится сама.


Как уже говорилось, веру каждый выбирает сам. Можно верить, что Будда ничего нового не сказал, что Будда-Дхарма - лишь поправка или дополнение к индуизму. Можно верить, что Будда учил чему-то уникальному, а встретиться с таким Учением большая редкость. Последнее совершенно естественно для буддиста. Соответственно, может иметь значение: что же конкретно делает Слово Будды таким уникальным. В чём можно действительно увидеть его полное единство, и в чём принципиальное отличие от всех других учений. Кроме прочего, это нужно для правильного созерцания. Для выбора Учителей и текстов.

Ничего не навязываю.

----------


## Курт

> А ежели вот, скажем, какой-нибудь аскет практиковал-практиковал, достиг прямого йогического восприятия и воспринял не 4БИ, а Всевышняго Бога. Как тогда ему быть?


Это неправильные пчёлы. )))

----------

Сергей Хос (04.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы совершенно не понимаете того, что Вам пишут.


Тонг по. Смею заметить что путь бодхисаттвы занимает достаточно продолжительное время. Если Германн решил на него встать, то несколько кальп все будут вынужденыслышать его неустанные речи

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это неправильные пчёлы. )))


Это понятно.
Но хотелось бы услышать от уважаемого Tong Po критерий достоверности. )))

----------


## Tong Po

> А ежели вот, скажем, какой-нибудь аскет практиковал-практиковал, достиг прямого йогического восприятия и воспринял не 4БИ, а Всевышняго Бога. Как тогда ему быть?
> 
> А ведь таких случаев в мировой истории - полно )))


А никак. Дхармакирти утверждает, что воспримет он именно 4БИ. И в это надо либо верить, либо нет. Хотя можно, конечно, при помощи умозаключения попытаться понять. О случаях в истории мне ничего не известно. Примеры приведите (тока не забудьте каким-либо образом поеазать, что аскет достиг именно йогапратьякши так, как её понимает Дхармакирти).

----------

Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тонг по. Смею заметить что путь бодхисаттвы занимает достаточно продолжительное время. Если Германн решил на него встать, то несколько кальп все будут вынужденыслышать его неустанные речи


Ну что ж. Бедем развивать парамиту терпения  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Это понятно.
> Но хотелось бы услышать от уважаемого Tong Po критерий достоверности. )))


Достоверности чего? Ваших аскетов?

----------


## Германн

Первоначальной темой было отношении к внешним учениям. 
Мне очень понравилось, как об этом писал Таранатха (Учитель которого был бывший натх): 
http://www.jonangpa.ru/content/d70f1...b75e5eb8ad.pdf

Внешние учения ведут добродетельных иноверцев к высоким перерождениям.
Еретические буддийские школы ведут добродетельных еретиков не только к высоким перерождениям - но ещё и дают им связь с Дхармой.

Мне кажется, превосходный подход.
Не разделяя ошибочных взглядов, можно искренне радоваться добродетелям иноверцев и еретиков.
Понимать, что буддийским еретиком быть ещё лучше, чем праведным иноверцем - и радоваться за еретиков.

----------


## Курт

> Конечно нет. Пустота пустоты исключает Бога (всеобщее бытие; или отдельного от бытия свидетеля), исключает всеобщую субстанцию. Высший аспект непознаваемого Бога всегда будет ставиться аккурат на место пустоты пустоты. Например: Парашива.


Т.к. человек Бога собственными усилиями познать не может, то сферическая ПП, приделанная к христианству, будет прекрасно себя чувствовать в апофатике. Цитату уже приводил. 



> Как уже говорилось, веру каждый выбирает сам. Можно верить, что Будда ничего нового не сказал, что Будда-Дхарма - лишь поправка или дополнение к индуизму. Можно верить, что Будда учил чему-то уникальному, а встретиться с таким Учением большая редкость. Последнее совершенно естественно для буддиста. Соответственно, может иметь значение: что же конкретно делает Слово Будды таким уникальным. В чём можно действительно увидеть его полное единство, и в чём принципиальное отличие от всех других учений. Кроме прочего, это нужно для правильного созерцания. Для выбора Учителей и текстов.


Парадокс в том, что учение, не претендующее на уникальность - вот это нечто действительно уникальное. Ибо претендующих на уникальность - вагон и маленькая тележка.




> встретиться с таким Учением большая редкость.


Но это объективно не так. В современном мире, с учетом информационных технологий и средств связи, знакомство с буддизмом, пусть даже поверхностное - почти неизбежно.

----------

Tong Po (04.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это неправильные пчёлы. )))







Почему неправильные? Я достоверно не знаю этого. И Вы тоже. И Хос. Но могу делать определённые выводы. Которые, вполне могут оказаться неверными. А могут и не оказаться. Именно поэтому Благодатный и советовал не просто верить Ему на слово, а самому, непосредственно постигать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий. Если говорить серъезно, то один из критериев по совокупности уже был приведен на основании праджня-парамиты. Именно по совокупности, а не по одному конкретному признаку,вдобавок в сутрах явно не выделенному. Почему должен быть обязательно только один фактор? Почему не совокупность факторов? Вдобавок у тех же печатей есть как бы и внутренние составляющие. И только целиком это может дать четкое разграничение. Даже восьмеричный путь не будет чем-то особенным, тем более что в бодхисаттва-питаке он ставился не на первое место для освобождения существ


Олег, Вам, конечно, виднее. Я - не большой знаток и вообще далек от философии. Хотел бы с вами всеми тут поговорить на тему высоких материй, да образования не хватает  :Frown: . Для меня Праджняпарамита - это практическая вещь, далекая от философии. Я бы даже сказал такую ересь, что в ней нет ни пятнышка буддизма. Она просто попадает в цель, а потом эту цель мы начинаем называть разными названиями... 

Вообще, не обращайте на мое высказывание внимания. Это я просто не удержался  :Smilie: .

----------

Курт (04.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще, не обращайте на мое высказывание внимания. Это я просто не удержался .


Почему же... обращу. Равно в пустоте нет пустоты... в буддизме нет буддизма

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А никак. Дхармакирти утверждает, что воспримет он именно 4БИ. *И в это надо либо верить, либо нет.*


То есть окончательный критерий достоверности - вера?




> О случаях в истории мне ничего не известно. Примеры приведите (тока не забудьте каким-либо образом показать, что аскет достиг именно йогапратьякши так, как её понимает Дхармакирти).


Да кто угодно. Хоть тот же Максим Исповедник. Исихасты всякие. Экхарт опять же.
А вот каким образом можно *показать*, что аскет достиг именно йогапратьякши - этого я не знаю. И подозреваю, что Вы тоже.




> Достоверности чего? Ваших аскетов?


Подлинности данной конкретной йогапратьякши.

----------

Ондрий (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почему же... обращу. Равно в пустоте нет пустоты... в буддизме нет буддизма


Совершенно так!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

да, вера. Т.к. все остальное хоть и выводится, но из заранее заданных постулатов. В которые приходиться верить (или не верить, конечно, тогда все становиться иначе).

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Сергей Хос (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Т.к. человек Бога собственными усилиями познать не может, то сферическая ПП, приделанная к христианству, будет прекрасно себя чувствовать в апофатике. Цитату уже приводил. .


Я тоже приводил ссылку на 5-й том Ламрима. Если Вы прочитаете определение пустоты в буддизме, и примените к нему пустототу пустоты - то ясно увидите, в чём отличие от теизма. Сами теисты понимают данное отличие прекрасно. И прямо говорят, что пустота полна, что пустота - Бог, непостижимый для нас, и т.д. Апофатика. Но Бог не пустота, по определению. В случае же тотального "нети-нети" - по общему доктринальному контексту.
Как уже говорилось, значение задаётся контекстом. Молчать можно о разном: точно так же, как молчат о разном пассажиры в автобусе. Учение о пустоте, однако, не молчание, в стиле "нети-нети". Это последовательный уход от двух крайностей. Пустота не исключает слов ("пустота - форма, форма - пустота").

Если Вы готовы представить такое христианство, в котором Бог это символ, эмблема состояния осознания; где каждый человек способен стать Христом - возможно допустить в подобном дискурсе пустоту пустоты. Трактуя таким образом, можно увидеть Дхарму в чём угодно, и так её практиковать: но это привнесение буддийского значения в чужой контекст. Не христианская традиция интерпретации.

Апофатическое богословие имеет под собой идею Бога. Бог ни при каких условиях не пожет пониматься, как эмблема, символ - или как описание состояния практика, имеющее прикладное значение. Понимаете?

----------


## Курт

> Почему неправильные? Я достоверно не знаю этого. И Вы тоже. И Хос. Но могу делать определённые выводы. Которые, вполне могут оказаться неверными. А могут и не оказаться. Именно поэтому Благодатный и советовал не просто верить Ему на слово, а самому, непосредственно постигать.


Про _всевышнего_ не скажу, но вот установить логическим путем недостоверность мистического опыта, в ходе которого был обнаружен _всемогущий_ Бог - можно. ))

----------

Германн (04.02.2013), Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> А вот каким образом можно *показать*, что аскет достиг именно йогапратьякши - этого я не знаю.


А сидхи случаем к йогапратьякши не пригалаются? ))
Пусть продемонстрирует явное чудо.

----------


## Курт

> Я тоже приводил ссылку на 5-й том Ламрима. Если Вы прочитаете определение пустоты в буддизме, и примените к нему пустототу пустоты - то ясно увидите, в чём отличие от теизма. Сами теисты понимают данное отличие прекрасно. И прямо говорят, что пустота полна, что пустота - Бог, непостижимый для нас, и т.д. Апофатика. Но Бог не пустота, по определению. В случае же тотального "нети-нети" - по общему доктринальному контексту.


А вы исходите не из онтологического понимания ПП, а из гносеологического, и все сложится.



> Молчать можно о разном: точно так же, как молчат о разном пассажиры в автобусе.


А можно и об одном. Вы же не знаете заранее, молчат всякие продвинутые товарищи об одном или о разном.




> Если Вы готовы представить такое христианство, в котором Бог это символ, эмблема состояния осознания;


Легко можно представить такое христианство, где ПП - это символ состояния осознания человеком Бога.



> где каждый человек способен стать Христом - конечно, можно допустить в подобном дискурсе пустоту пустоты.


Если чуть копнуть в том же православии, там об этом прямым текстом говориться: должны, мол, стать сопричастниками божественной природы, такие дела.




> Апофатическое богословие имеет под собой идею Бога. Бог ни при каких условиях не пожет пониматься, как эмблема, символ - или как описание состояния практика, имеющее прикладное значение. Понимаете?


 Повторюсь, Бог в восприятии практика запросто может быть описан как ПП.

----------

Tong Po (05.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А сидхи случаем к йогапратьякши не пригалаются? ))
> Пусть продемонстрирует явное чудо.


То есть критерий истины - способность к чудотворению?
Здарсьте-приехали! буддисты, единочаятели, мне стыдно за вас!

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Повторюсь, Бог в восприятии практика запросто может быть описан как ПП.


Стиральная машина тоже может быть описана как "ноутбук". Может. И пока не использовать ноутбук, который заработает в режиме стирки - проблем со словами не будет. Так и с заимствованными формулами. На уровне слов, можно взять любой фрагмент буддийского текста, и вставить его в теистический. Но если выйти на системный уровень, когда это должно работать, сохранив именно буддийское значение - получится развал системы. Или утрата словом своего первоначального значения. Как если бы однажды все договорились, и стали называть стиральную машину "ноутбуком", а ноутбук "стиральной машиной".

Пустоту пустоты можно назвать принципом.
Бога нельзя назвать принципом.

----------


## Курт

> То есть критерий истины - способность к чудотворению?


Ну, мне кажется это хорошим критерием. )) Хотя и не факт, что чудотворение должно быть единственным условием. Но одним из.
Впрочем, это мое личное, оккультно-политеистическое мнение, я его никому не навязываю.




> Здарсьте-приехали! буддисты, единочаятели, мне стыдно за вас!


Сергей, просветите невежду.  :Smilie:  Прилагаются ли, по мнению буддизма вообще и вашему мнению в частности, сидхи к йогапратьякши? И если нет, то почему?

----------


## Курт

> Стиральная машина тоже может быть описана как "ноутбук".


Чтобы аналогия была корретной, вы должны "знать" христианского Бога и Ниббану также ясно, как видите стиральную машину и ноутбук.  :Wink:  А пока вы такого прямого знания не имеете, вы не знаете, ведут ли разные религии к одной цели, которая лишь описывается по-разному или к разным целям, в описании которых иногда встречается случайное сходство. 




> Так и с заимствованными формулами. На уровне слов, можно взять любой фрагмент буддийского текста, и вставить его в теистический.


Т.е. вы отказываетесь-таки от идеи о том, что ПП - это специфический маркер буддизма? Что-то вы рано сдались. Не торопитесь, идет всего лишь 144 страница темы...




> Две системы работают совершенно по-разному.


Безусловно.

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы аналогия была корретной, вы должны "знать" христианского Бога и Ниббану также ясно, как видите стиральную машину и ноутбук.  А пока вы такого прямого знания не имеете, вы не знаете, ведут ли разные религии к одной цели, которая лишь описывается по-разному или к разным целям, в описании которых иногда встречается случайное сходство.


"Пустоту пустоты" можно назвать принципом.
"Бога" нельзя назвать принципом. 

На уровне систем, их доктринального контекста, различие значений "пустоты пустоты" и "Бога" очевидно здесь и сейчас.
Сказать "Бог" не значит сказать "нет всеобщей субстанции".

Сказать "ноутбук" не значит сказать "стиральная машина".

----------


## Курт

> "Пустоту пустоты" можно назвать принципом.
> "Бога" нельзя назвать принципом. 
> 
> На уровне систем, их доктринального контекста, различие значений "пустоты пустоты" и "Бога" очевидно здесь и сейчас.


С ПП корретно сравнивать не Бога, а христианскую апофатику (каковая есть способ говорить о Боге, но не сам Бог).
Христианскую апофатику вполне можно назвать принципом. Вполне-вполне. Инфа 146%.

----------

Tong Po (05.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> С ПП корретно сравнивать не Бога, а христианскую апофатику (каковая есть способ говорить о Боге, но не сам Бог).
> Христианскую апофатику вполне можно назвать принципом. Вполне-вполне. Инфа 146%.


Пустота пустоты это принцип, и только принцип. Бог никогда не является только принципом. 
Соответственно, нельзя поставить на место "не только принципа" "только принцип": логически невозможно.
На место "Бога" логически невозможно поставить "пустоту пустоты".

Когда говорят, что Бог есть "совершенная идея" - это не только принцип. Это бытие, реальность, субстанция.
Когда говорят, что Бог есть "не существующее" - это не только принцип. Это реальность голого небытия, Ничто (редко, но такое допускается).
Бог или Ничто, или Нечто (бытие, субстанция, реальность) за рамками возможностей нашего восприятия и понимания. Это не только принцип.

----------


## Курт

> Пустота пустоты это принцип, и только принцип. Бог никогда не является только принципом. 
> Соответственно, нельзя поставить на место "не только принципа" "только принцип": логически невозможно.
> На место "Бога" логически невозможно поставить "пустоту пустоты".


Вот почему вы не хотите отличать луну от пальца, указывающего на нее?

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вот почему вы не хотите отличать луну от пальца, указывающего на нее?


Бог может существовать самостоятельно, без мира, как только сам Бог.
Пустота не может существовать самостоятельно, отдельно, как только сама пустота.

Разница очевидна.
Это две разных Луны. Одна вообще не одно из небесных тел, а закон их движения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, просветите невежду.  Прилагаются ли, по мнению буддизма вообще и вашему мнению в частности, сидхи к йогапратьякши? И если нет, то почему?


Думаю, прилагаются.
Но их демонстрация не входит в число логических аргументов.

----------


## Курт

> Бог может существовать самостоятельно, без мира, как только сам Бог.
> Пустота не может существовать самостоятельно, отдельно, как только сама пустота.
> 
> Разница очевидна.
> Это две разных Луны.


Вот скажите, с чего вы решили, что пустота в данной аналогии - это именно "луна", а не "палец"?
Особенно с учетом того, что, как вы говорите _"пустота не может существовать самостоятельно, отдельно, как только сама пустота."_

----------


## Германн

> Вот скажите, с чего вы решили, что пустота в данной аналогии - это именно "луна", а не "палец"?
> Особенно с учетом того, что, как вы говорите _"пустота не может существовать самостоятельно, отдельно, как только сама пустота."_


Решил с того, что пустота пустоты - это палец, показывающий на палец. Демонстрация пальца. И этот палец - не Луна.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Думаю, прилагаются.
> Но их демонстрация не входит в число логических аргументов.


Да ну и фиг тогда с этими логическими аргументами. ))

----------

Tong Po (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]Вот скажите, с чего вы решили, что пустота в данной аналогии - это именно "луна", а не "палец"?
> Особенно с учетом того, что, как вы говорите _"пустота не может существовать самостоятельно, отдельно, как только сама пустота."_


Пустота может быть и пальцем, и луной. )

----------


## Нико

> Решил с того, что пустота пустоты - это палец, показывающий на палец. Демонстрация пальца. И в этом пальце нет, и не было Луны


Очень мудро. )))))

----------


## Курт

> Решил с того, что пустота пустоты - это палец, показывающий на палец. Демонстрация пальца.


У вас то две луны, то два пальца. Ужас просто. Демонстрации точно нет, т.к. в этом случае вы бы уже пробудились.
Давайте так:
"Луна" = объективная, самосущая истина, независимая чьего бы то ни было восприятия. "Палец" = путь постижения (не факт, что луны. Но он определенно на что-то указывает). Чем в этом в этом случае будут Ваши (Ваши личные) представления о буддизме, в т.ч. как-то понятая лично Вами буддийская концепция пустоты?

----------


## Курт

> Пустота может быть и пальцем, и луной. )


См. пост выше - уточнил, что тут "палец", а что "луна".  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> У вас то две луны, то два пальца. Ужас просто.
> Давайте так:
> "Луна" = объективная, самосущая истина, независимая чьего бы то ни было восприятия. "Палец" = путь постижения (не факт, что луны. Но он определенно на что-то указывает). Чем в этом в этом случае будут Ваши (Ваши личные) представления о буддизме, в т.ч. как-то понятая лично Вами буддийская концепция пустоты?


Я бы сказала: Луна -- материнский ясный свет, а палец -- сыновний ясный свет. Очень ясная аналогия. )

----------


## Курт

> Я бы сказала: Луна -- материнский ясный свет, а палец -- сыновний ясный свет. Очень ясная аналогия. )


А в случае непробужденного существа? Меня или там Германна... Можете попробовать спуститься на наш омраченный уровень, где наличие ясного света - предмет веры, а не знания?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> А в случае непробужденного существа? Меня или там Германна... Можете попробовать спуститься на наш омраченный уровень, где наличие ясного света - предмет веры, а не знания? ;


Могу при желании спуститься на наш ОБЩИЙ уровень. Тогда палец -- это умозрительное познание пустоты, а Луна -- общий базовый уровень природы ума.

----------

Курт (04.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Могу при желании спуститься на наш ОБЩИЙ уровень. Тогда палец -- это умозрительное познание пустоты, а Луна -- общий базовый уровень природы ума.


Я в Вас не сомневался. ) Осталось дождаться ответа Германна.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Могу при желании спуститься на наш ОБЩИЙ уровень. Тогда палец -- это умозрительное познание пустоты, а Луна -- общий базовый уровень природы ума.


Нико, падаждите опускаться на уровень  :Frown: . Мы, может, хотим Вас созерцать на том уровне, где палец - не палец, и пустота - не пустота...

----------


## Германн

> "Луна" = объективная, самосущая истина, независимая чьего бы то ни было восприятия. "Палец" = путь постижения (не факт, что луны. Но он определенно на что-то указывает). Чем в этом в этом случае будут Ваши (Ваши личные) представления о буддизме, в т.ч. как-то понятая лично Вами буддийская концепция пустоты?


Палец будет торчать из Луны. 
Но палец из Луны торчать не должен.

Пустота не может существовать сама по себе, как голая пустота: это и есть пустота пустоты.
Бог может существовать сам по себе (без не-Бога).

Разница очевидна.
Чтоб ввести Бога, нужно убрать пустоту пустоты.

"Не может существовать сам по себе" и "может существовать сам по себе" логически несовместимы.
"А" и "не-А" одновременно, на одном и том же уровне объяснения, на одном и том же месте в системе, невозможны.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, падаждите опускаться на уровень . Мы, может, хотим Вас созерцать на том уровне, где палец - не палец, и пустота - не пустота...


Вы знаете, я с детства не люблю размытые концепции. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да ну и фиг тогда с этими логическими аргументами. ))


Так об этом и речь: все дело в вере.
А то тут некоторые "йогапратьякша, дескать, основа всякого обоснования".
Да нифига подобного.

----------


## Нико

> Палец будет торчать из Луны.


Это про секс?  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это про секс?


Нет, ничего подобного! Секс - про ЭТО!

----------

Кузьмич (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, ничего подобного! Секс - про ЭТО!


Про что ЭТО? Кстати, лучше про секс, чем про палец и Луну.

----------


## Курт

> Палец будет торчать из Луны.


Вы переоцениваете свой палец.
Не говоря уж о том, что в этом случае путь постижения оказывается направлен не на истину, а на тех, кто бродит внизу в омраченном состоянии.

----------

Нико (04.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Про что ЭТО? Кстати, лучше про секс, чем про палец и Луну.


Боюсь, зобанят. ))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Про что ЭТО? Кстати, лучше про секс, чем про палец и Луну.


Не, все взаимосвязано, взаимозависимо... Луна влияет на палец, а палец - на секс. Секс ведет к становлению, рождению, ну и т. д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Не, все взаимосвязано, взаимозависимо... Луна влияет на палец, а палец - на секс. Секс ведет к становлению, рождению, ну и т. д.


Ну вот и договорились, наконец. И никакого Германна с его "пустотой пустоты" уже не нужно. )))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Боюсь, зобанят. ))


А мы про тантрический.

----------

Нико (04.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Так об этом и речь: все дело в вере.
> А то тут некоторые "йогапратьякша, дескать, основа всякого обоснования".
> Да нифига подобного.


Эммм... не совсем понимаю, при чем тут вера. Если допускаем, что сидхи прилагаются к йогапратьякше, то ваш собеседник прав: непросвещенный наблюдает сидхи, делает вывод (анумана), что товарищ, совершивший чудо, имеет-таки йогапратьякшу, и следует за ним. Вера не нужна. ))

----------


## Курт

> А мы про тантрический.


Палец из луны - это он и есть?  :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну вот и договорились, наконец. И никакого Германна с его "пустотой пустоты" уже не нужно. )))))


Не, это пустота нам то нужна, то не нужна. А Германн нам всегда нужен. Разве ж без него тут лучшие умы форума собрались бы?? Да никогда!  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Курт (04.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не, это пустота нам то нужна, то не нужна. А Германн нам всегда нужен. Разве ж без него тут лучшие умы форума собрались бы?? Да никогда!


Это точно. "Пустота пустоты". Ну как тут не отреагировать? За сердце берет!

----------


## Нико

> Палец из луны - это он и есть?


Точнее, палец в луне. )))))

----------

Курт (04.02.2013), Ондрий (05.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Пустота пустоты это демонстрация пальца (палец, показывающий на палец).
Курт же пытается указание на палец превратить в указание на Луну: вставить в сюжет Луну.

Изымается пустота пустоты, и вставляется Бог.

Пустота не может существовать сама по себе, как голая пустота: это называется пустотой пустоты.
Бог может существовать сам по себе (без не-Бога): это называется Бог.

Два логически несовместимых понятия.

Если есть пустота пустоты, Бог не может быть пустотой.
Есть пустота, есть дхармы: а Бога нигде нет. 
Богу не остаётся места.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эммм... не совсем понимаю, при чем тут вера. Если допускаем, что сидхи прилагаются к йогапратьякше, то ваш собеседник прав: непросвещенный наблюдает сидхи, делает вывод (анумана), что товарищ, совершивший чудо, имеет-таки йогапратьякшу, и следует за ним. Вера не нужна. ))


Так сиддхи-то много кто демонстрирует, во всех религиях. А доктринальные положения - разные. Вот ведь незадача! кому верить - непонятно совсем.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Точнее, палец в луне. )))))


Я все же лучше промолчу. ))

----------


## Нико

> Пустота пустоты это демонстрация пальца (палец, показывающий на палец).
> Курт же пытается указание на палец превратить в указание на Луну: вставить в сюжет Луну.
> 
> Изымается пустота пустоты, и вставляется Бог.


А что Вы всё про Бога-то? Может, оставите, его, бедного, в покое уже? )))

----------

Ондрий (05.02.2013), Сергей Хос (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я все же лучше промолчу. ))


И это будет лучше. )

----------


## Курт

> Так сиддхи-то много кто демонстрирует, во всех религиях. А доктринальные положения - разные. Вот ведь незадача! кому верить - непонятно совсем.


Обещать не значит жениться. )) То есть, одно дело вести разговоры "да вот у нас куча крутых чудотворцев; да наши чудотворцы молитвой то, молитвой сё..." - и совсем другое _продемонстрировать_ чудо. С последним обычно беда. При том чем больше беда, тем больше разговоров.

----------


## Нико

> Обещать не значит жениться. )) То есть, одно дело вести разговоры "да вот у нас куча крутых чудотворцев; да наши чудотворцы молитвой то, молитвой сё..." - и совсем другое _продемонстрировать_ чудо. С последним обычно беда. При том чем больше беда, тем больше разговоров.


Да не беда это совсем. У реализованных махасиддхов буддизма это нормальное, будничное явление. С иноверцами не имела чести это лицезреть.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это точно. "Пустота пустоты". Ну как тут не отреагировать? За сердце берет!


Германн - умница! 

Я думал здесь организовать клуб "незлобивых буддистов". Устав обдумываю... Если администрация разрешит, мы оформим это дело официально  :Smilie: . Германна точно берем без предварительных условий. Также сразу можно взять еще несколько человек (БТР, С. Чернявский, Greedy, Накамура и др.). Нужно повышать градус доброжелательности на нашем острове буддизма в бушующем море страстей  :Smilie: . Ну, в любом случае, неформально можно содействовать развитию доброжелательных дискуссий на форуме  :Wink: .

----------


## Нико

> ]Германн - умница! 
> 
> Я думал здесь организовать клуб "незлобивых буддистов". Устав обдумываю... Если администрация разрешит, мы оформим это дело официально . Германна точно берем без предварительных условий. Также сразу можно взять еще несколько человек (БТР, С. Чернявский, Greedy, Накамура и др.). Нужно повышать градус доброжелательности на нашем острове буддизма в бушующем море страстей . Ну, в любом случае, неформально можно содействовать развитию доброжелательных дискуссий на форуме .


Тогда только одно условие (робкое) с моей стороны. Не повторять одну и ту же мысль на 500 страницах. Окей?

----------


## Курт

> Пустота пустоты это демонстрация пальца (палец, показывающий на палец).


Тогда вы уже были бы Пробужденным. )



> Курт же пытается указание на палец превратить в указание на Луну: вставить в сюжет Луну.


Я исхожу из того, что концепции в голове непробужденного существа, какую бы относительную пользу они не имели, все же, это не совсем и быть может даже совсем не та истина, которую существо в итоге должно постичь (непосредственно, неконцептуально), избавившись от всех омрачений.
А вы, значит, не делаете различие между конечной истиной и своими представлениями о ней, да? Вот в этом-то вся и проблема...




> Изымается пустота пустоты, и вставляется Бог.
> 
> Пустота не может существовать сама по себе, как голая пустота: это называется пустотой пустоты.
> Бог может существовать сам по себе (без не-Бога): это называется Бог.
> 
> Два логически несовместимых понятия.
> Они не могут быть на одном месте в системе: если есть пустота пустоты, Бога нет.


Вы вперед не забегайте. А то вам не нравится конечный вывод (или то, что вы считаете таковым) и начинаете придумывать, как бы к нему не придти. Отсюда пальцы из луны и прочие милые вещи.

----------


## Курт

> Да не беда это совсем. У реализованных махасиддхов буддизма это нормальное, будничное явление. С иноверцами не имела чести это лицезреть.


Не знаком ни с одним махасиддхом.

----------

Содпа Т (06.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Тогда только одно условие (робкое) с моей стороны. Не повторять одну и ту же мысль на 500 страницах. Окей?


А если повторять незлобиво, по-доброму? ))

----------


## Германн

Зачем бы Будда отрицал атман, чтоб мы опять точно такой вводили?




> Я исхожу из того, что концепции в голове непробужденного существа, какую бы относительную пользу они не имели, все же, это не совсем и быть может даже совсем не та истина, которую существо в итоге должно постичь (непосредственно, неконцептуально), избавившись от всех омрачений.
> А вы, значит, не делаете различие между конечной истиной и своими представлениями о ней, да? Вот в этом-то вся и проблема...


Буддизм не является агностицизмом. Не делается утверждений, что неизвестно, какое концептуальное представление адекватно, а какое - неадекватно. Учение (претендующее на адекватность) есть. И оно таково, что пустота пуста: что исключает Бога. Или таково, что может сочетаться с пустотой пустоты: любая буддийская доктрина может непротиворечиво сочетаться с отрицанием Бога. Этим буддизм, как религия, принципиально отличается от шиваизма.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тогда только одно условие (робкое) с моей стороны. Не повторять одну и ту же мысль на 500 страницах. Окей?


Ну, мы внесем это в Устав  :Wink:

----------

Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Зачем бы Будда отрицал атман, чтоб мы опять точно такой вводили?


Действительно, зачем Вы его опять вводите?  :Wink: 

У вас какие-нибудь соображения по поводу различия концепций и прямого неконцептуального знания будут?  :Wink: 
Я уже понял, что Луна и палец не катят. Предложите свою аналогию для того, чтобы обозначить это различие. Или честно признайте, что не видите разницы между природой Будды и своими представлениями о ней.



> Буддизм не является агностицизмом. Не делается утверждений, что неизвестно, какое концептуальное представление адекватно, а какое - неадекватно. Учение (претендующее на адекватность) есть. И оно таково, что пустота пуста: что исключает Бога. Или таково, что может сочетаться с пустотой пустоты: любая буддийская доктрина может непротиворечиво сочетаться с отрицанием Бога. Этим буддизм, как религия, принципиально отличается от шиваизма.


Куда вы опять уехали? Вопрос был совсем не об этом.

----------


## Германн

> У вас какие-нибудь соображения по поводу различия концепций и прямого неконцептуального знания будут?


Если Вы говорите о совпадении сущности апофатики: это должна быть такая апофатика, которая способна непротиворечиво сочетаться с отрицанием Бога. Лично для меня очевидно, что в христианстве не так. Если же становится именно так - получается уже не христианство, а чей-то философский поиск. Он может результировать принятием буддизма. Как-то так.

Если прямое неконцептуальное знание совпадает, то несовпадающие концепции должны одинаково сочетаться с возможностью исключения Бога. Если же возникает протест против отрицания Бога, становится ясно: духовный опыт по содержанию не буддийский. Буддисту или всё равно (тогда такое отрицание его не задевает), или буддист отрицает реальность Бога.

Иначе он не сможет отличить буддийскую пустоту от индуистской.

Дело не обстоит так, что буддисты прежде всего занимаются опровержением Бога: буддисты созерцают пустоту, живут в совершенно другой парадигме. И если пытаться ввести в неё Бога, это противоречит уникальному, специфически буддийскому пониманию пустоты.

Цель состоит не в том, чтоб Бога отрицать.
Цель в созерцании пустотности - что тождественно спонтанному состраданию.

----------


## Курт

> Если Вы говорите о совпадении сущности апофатики: это должна быть такая апофатика, которая способна непротиворечиво сочетаться с отрицанием Бога. Лично для меня очевидно, что в христианстве не так. Если же становится именно так - получается уже не христианство, а чей-то философский поиск. Он может результировать принятием буддизма. Как-то так.


Я вам цитировал место, где совершенно так культурненько, интеллигентно и глубоко православно при этом отрицается *существование* Бога.




> Псевдо-)Дионисий различает возможность 2-ух богословских путей: путь утверждения (богословие катафатическое или положительное) и путь отрицания (богословие апофатическое или отрицательное). Первый ведет к некоторому знанию о Боге, - путь несовершенный, второй - приводит к полному незнанию - это путь совершенный и единственно подобающий Непознаваемому, ибо познание имеет объектом то, что существует, Бог же вне пределов всего существующего. Чтобы приблизиться к нему, надо отвергнуть все, что ниже Его, то есть *все существующее*.

----------


## Германн

> Я вам цитировал место, где совершенно так культурненько, интеллигентно и глубоко православно при этом отрицается *существование* Бога.


Это не отрицание Бога. Бог не существует, но он есть. Хотя можно найти утверждение "даже не есть" - но контекст задаёт, что Бог есть Бог.

Из этого контекста можно сделать вывод: то, о чём молчит христианский мистик, отличается о того, о чём молчит мистик буддийский. Даже если формально фигура молчания и совпадает. Контекст молчания принципиально различен: то, что находится на свету объяснений, позволяет судить и о том, что выходит за рамки рассказа. Две большие разницы: утверждается Бог, или созерцается пустота. Если бы духовный опыт совпадал, то доктринальное отрицание Бога одинаково не вызывало бы протест.

Пассажиры в автобусе молчат о разном. Каждый о своём.

----------


## Курт

> Бог не существует, но он есть.


Природы Будды не существует, но она есть.  :Wink:

----------


## Курт

> Иначе он не сможет отличить буддийскую пустоту от индуистской.


Каждому по своей пустоте? Индуистам - строго индуистскую, буддистам - строго буддийскую пустоту...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Каждому по своей пустоте? Индуистам - строго индуистскую, буддистам - строго буддийскую пустоту...


Ребята, давайте скинемся! У меня ничего нет  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (05.02.2013), Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Бог не существует, но он есть.





> Германн, отстань!


...

----------

Германн (05.02.2013), Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013), Карма Палджор (05.02.2013), Кузьмич (05.02.2013), Курт (05.02.2013), Нико (05.02.2013), Ондрий (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Природы Будды не существует, но она есть.


Не, не так!

Природы Будды не существует, но она ЕСТ  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и совсем другое _продемонстрировать_ чудо. С последним обычно беда. При том чем больше беда, тем больше разговоров.


Вам уже кто-нибудь продемонстрировал? или тока обещают пока?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С иноверцами не имела чести это лицезреть.


Как оно у иноверцев - об этом надо спросить их самих.
Все прочее - домыслы.

----------


## Курт

> 


Картинка блестяще иллюстрирует то, что в некоторых ситуациях люди в автобусе думают об одном и том же. ))

----------


## Курт

> Вам уже кто-нибудь продемонстрировал? или тока обещают пока?


Никто не демонстрировал. Все обещают. )

----------


## Германн

> Каждому по своей пустоте? Индуистам - строго индуистскую, буддистам - строго буддийскую пустоту...


Буддийская пустота отличается от шиваитской именно этим аспектом: _пустотой пустоты_. Это нужно для Пробуждения. 
Шуньяваду нельзя назвать апофатическим учением: Будда только о том и говорил, что о пустоте. В Сутре запуска Колеса проповеди уже обозначены две крайности и Срединный путь. Это и есть учение о пустоте от двух крайностей. Будда-Дхарма отмечена знанием пустоты. Не только Третья печать, но и все остальные - аспекты пустотности. Пустоту же нельзя понять правильно без _пустоты пустоты_.
Апофатически описывается не пустотность, а содержательная сторона опыта Пробуждения: состояние Татхагаты. И здесь буддийская мистика молчит не о том же, о чём молчит христианская. Христианство ведёт к перерождению богом, в блаженном раю. Шиваитские садху родятся бесформенными божествами. Еретики будут практиковать чистый буддизм в следующей жизни. С хорошими людьми всё будет хорошо.
Но только Будда-Дхарма (включая слившийся с Буддизмом Бон) ведёт к полному Пробуждению, достижимому (теоретически) даже за время одной жизни.

----------


## Курт

> Будда только о том и говорил, что о пустоте.


Правда? Я думал, в основном о том, как избавиться от страдания. Наверное, это был какой-то другой Будда...




> Апофатически описывается не пустотность


Слушайте, а вот пустота, по вашему мнению, внутри поля опыта или вне его?



> содержательная сторона опыта Пробуждения: состояние Татхагаты. И здесь буддийская мистика молчит не о том же, о чём молчит христианская.


Чтобы утверждать "молчит о том же" или "молчит не о том же" - надо знать то и другое. При том знать не концептуально.




> Христианство ведёт к перерождению богом, в блаженном раю. Шиваитские садху родятся бесформенными божествами. Только Будда-Дхарма (включая слившийся с Буддизмом Бон) ведёт к полному Пробуждению.


Хорошо, когда все по полочкам разложено.  :Wink:  Вы (Вы лично) в этом смысле на христиан весьма похожи: кто в Христа не верил и не крестился - в ад, кто верил и хорошо себя вел - в рай. Все четко и ясно. ))

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Кузьмич (05.02.2013), Сергей Ч (05.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никто не демонстрировал. Все обещают. )


То-то и оно. А Вы - "доказательство, мол".
Смешно

----------


## Курт

> То-то и оно. А Вы - "доказательство, мол".
> Смешно


Ну да, никто не доказал (мне лично). Печаль. Но если пока на горизонте не наблюдается никого, способного доказать, это же не повод слепо верить обещаниям.

----------


## Tong Po

> То есть окончательный критерий достоверности - вера?
> 
> Да кто угодно. Хоть тот же Максим Исповедник. Исихасты всякие. Экхарт опять же.
> А вот каким образом можно *показать*, что аскет достиг именно йогапратьякши - этого я не знаю. И подозреваю, что Вы тоже.
> 
> 
> Подлинности данной конкретной йогапратьякши.


Нет. С чего такой вывод? Где я вообще писал что-либо о критериях достоверности? А? Пока нигде. Далее, насколько я помню, то критерием достоверности у Дхармакирти является возможность целесообразной сознательной деятельности. То есть сознанию возможно достичь объекта. Оно его реально достигает (помним, что Дхармакирти - это читтаматра).

Хм... И как Вы мне можете доказать, что эти исихасты достигли цели? Никак. Ни мне, ни Вам не дано в прямом восприятии чужое сознание. Мало ли, что они сами говорили. Достоверно никто не знает. То что они видели некие образы и воспринимали некие ощущения не говорит о том, что они в итоге достигли Бога или ещё чего. С помощью концептуального мышления они сделали на основе этих влсприятий некие выводы. Потом вербально поведали об этом другим людям ( например Вам, через тексты). Вы исследовали их умозаключеня тщательно и всесторонне? Там, действительно нет ошибок и всё несомненно? Если да - практикуйте их Путь, в конце либо достигнете, либо нет.

Я не могу достоверно ни подтвердить, ни опровергнуть ничью чужую пратьякшу.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так об этом и речь: все дело в вере.
> А то тут некоторые "йогапратьякша, дескать, основа всякого обоснования".
> Да нифига подобного.


Если Вы про меня, то я и близко такого не писал. Я про "основы всякого обоснования" вообще не писал. Я писал, с самого начала, что в буддизме авторитетное свидетельство не считается источником достоверного познания и Вы зачем-то мне помледовательно это обосновываете. Зачем? Я это и так знаю. Однако я писал, что прямое чувственное восприятие является источником достоверного познания. Но это вовсе не об "основах всякого обоснования". Если Вы прямо неконцептуал но чего-то воспринимаете (именно Вы, а не Будда, Христос, Мухаммад и т.д.), то это не нуждается ни в каких обоснованиях. Вы ж это прямо восприняли, без концепций и мышления.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так сиддхи-то много кто демонстрирует, во всех религиях. А доктринальные положения - разные. Вот ведь незадача! кому верить - непонятно совсем.


Если Ваша цель - продемонстрированные сиддхи, то вполне логично верить тому, кто их продемонстрировал.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Картинка блестяще иллюстрирует то, что в некоторых ситуациях люди в автобусе думают об одном и том же. ))


Это которые на заднем плане?  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы утверждать "молчит о том же" или "молчит не о том же" - надо знать то и другое. При том знать не концептуально.


Достаточно верить тому, что если христиане говорят о Боге, они именно это имеют в виду - а если буддисты говорят о пустоте, то именно о ней. Это разные учения, и _пустота пустоты_ логически несовместима с Богом (поскольку единственное понятие, за которым Бог мог бы "спрятаться" в системе, это пустота). _Пустота пустоты_ означает, что только пустота и баста. Вам показали палец, и он не торчит из Луны. Бог же означает, что за пустотой что-то есть. Что всякий палец имеет за собой Луну. Но говорят - баста.
Если Вы видите в автобусе людей, читающих разные книги (Евангелия и Сутры, например) - можете быть уверены, что они молчат о разном. Так всегда с разными религиями. Если люди изучают разные воззрения, и связывают их с молчанием - они молчат о разном. Созерцание пустотности, тождественное спонтанному состраданию (Бодхичитта) - не то же самое, что опыт богообщения как сущность веры. Даже если человек не может, или не желает рассказать об этом внятно.
Если же Вы о принципиальной непровереямости соотвествия опыта Бога реальности именно Бога, потому что Бог несоразмерен возможностям человеческого опыта (Бог большой, человек маленький) - я с Вами соглашусь. Любая интуиция здесь недостоверна. Бога может проверить, что он  Бог, только Бог. Тем самым, христиане признают, что не имеют в своём опыте всей полноты Божества (и не проникают в неё интуитивно). Из этого, можно сделать вывод, что Бог может оказаться не Богом, а кем-то другим: например, Буддой или Бодхисаттвой, помогающим верующему.
Иногда может помочь ощущение присутствия кого-то совершенного и любящего - это можно сделать. Верующий называет такое присутствие богообщением.




> 


Может быть, этим людям помогает своим присутствием Будда - и каким-то образом подводит их к Пути. А в следующей жизни (или даже в этой) они станут Буддами. Так я воспринимаю эти сценки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хм... И как Вы мне можете доказать, что эти исихасты достигли цели? Никак. Ни мне, ни Вам не дано в прямом восприятии чужое сознание.


Так в том то и дело, что никто никому ничего доказать не может, потому что никому из нас чужое сознание не дано в прямом восприятии.
Просто люди верят в то или иное и по этому признаку разделяются на группы: буддисты, христиане, атеисты и т.д.
Об этом я и говорю: конечным обоснованием всех устремлений является вера. И уже потом, согласно собственной вере, устанавливается критерий достоверности.

----------


## Нико

> Так в том то и дело, что никто никому ничего доказать не может, потому что никому из нас чужое сознание не дано в прямом восприятии.
> Просто люди верят в то или иное и по этому признаку разделяются на группы: буддисты, христиане, атеисты и т.д.
> Об этом я и говорю: конечным обоснованием всех устремлений является вера. И уже потом, согласно собственной вере, устанавливается критерий достоверности.


Т.е. единой истины не существует-таки? Это как в том анекдоте про рай: Кто-то кого-го водит по раю, говоря, "Вот это индуистсткий", "Вот это исламский". "А вот та избушка -- православный, только шшшш, они думают, что они тут одни сидят".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. единой истины не существует-таки?


Существует, но она пуста ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]Существует, но она пуста ))))


Я что-то уже начинаю верить в "Жентонг Терманна": "пуста от ложных воззрений о ней".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Блаженны пустоголовые, ибо их есть Единство ))

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013), Кузьмич (08.02.2013), Ондрий (05.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Так в том то и дело, что никто никому ничего доказать не может, потому что никому из нас чужое сознание не дано в прямом восприятии.
> Просто люди верят в то или иное и по этому признаку разделяются на группы: буддисты, христиане, атеисты и т.д.
> Об этом я и говорю: конечным обоснованием всех устремлений является вера. И уже потом, согласно собственной вере, устанавливается критерий достоверности.


А зачем Вы мне это говорите? Этим, ИМХО, Германн озабочен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем Вы мне это говорите? Этим, ИМХО, Германн озабочен.


Вы спросили как доказать, я ответил: никак.

----------


## Германн

Корреспондентная теория истины в проверке религий, на уровне обычного человека, не работает. Только когерентная. Можно взять систему, в которую предлагается поверить, и проверить её на наличие неразрешимых логических противоречий.
Единственное, во что действительно нужно поверить - это в наличие какой-то степени свободы (либо поверить в то, что свободы нет). Вторым шагом, можно логически вывести, что свобода требует безначальности, и никак не совмешается с монизмом. В итоге, остаётся выбор только между буддизмом, джайнизмом и древней атеистической санкхьей. Буддизм позволяют выбрать аргументы шуньявады.

----------


## Германн

Если нет свободы, ошибаться не хуже, чем не ошибаться. Нечего терять. Осмысленный выбор возможен только в том случае, если свобода есть: значит, нужно её признать. Свобода означает несводимость мотивов на все 100% к воздействию внешних факторов. Если все причины мотивов возникают как результат движения вечной материи, или же в результате творения - в момент своего появления, мотивы на 100% определяются внешним фактором (Творцом или материей). В момент творения, нет никакой свободы. Позже, уже не создаются мотивы: а всё то, что возникло в качестве мотивов, совершенно несвободно. Машина свободу тоже не создаст. Значит, если есть какая-то степень свободы, она должна быть безначальной. Возникновение в результате движения вечной материи или в акте творения - исключается. Монизм исключается по определению: причины всех мотивов сводятся, в монизме, к Единому. От человека ничего не зависит, никакой свободы нет.
Джайнизм, древняя атеистическая санкхья и буддизм учат о безначальности сантаны, и о какой-то степени свободы. Если свобода есть, она должна включать в себя свободу как бесконечного омрачения (минимальной свободы), так и необратимого Пробуждения (предельной свободы). Две эти возможности могут сочетаться единственным образом: бесконечность свободного выбора омрачения в прошлом, необратимое Пробуждение где-то в будущем. Поскольку мощность одного бесконечного множества (не случившееся) может быть больше мощности другого бесконечного множества (уже случившееся), Пробуждения ещё не было в бесконечности прошлого.
Дальше - сравнение учений джайнизма, древней санкхьи и буддизма. Шуньявада в этом ряду - самая тонкая, изощрённая, совершенная философия. Создать её мог только Пробуждённый. Есть смысл стать именно буддистом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Корреспондентная теория истины в проверке религий, на уровне обычного человека, не работает. Только когерентная. Можно взять систему, в которую предлагается поверить, и проверить её на наличие неразрешимых логических противоречий.
> Единственное, во что действительно нужно поверить - это в наличие какой-то степени свободы (либо поверить в то, что свободы нет). Вторым шагом, можно логически вывести, что свобода требует безначальности, и никак не совмешается с монизмом. В итоге, остаётся выбор только между буддизмом, джайнизмом и древней атеистической санкхьей. Буддизм позволяют выбрать аргументы шуньявады.


А при чём тут логика? Кто сказал, что всё, что логично - истинно? Кроме того, любая логика предполагает множество допущений и аксиом, в рамках которых она только и действует. Монизм внутренне вполне логичен. К тому же с чего Вы взяли, что делаете верные умозаключения? Мне кажется, что, например, Шанкара Вас лично победил бы в диспуте как ребёнка (меня тоже).

----------


## Германн

> А при чём тут логика? Кто сказал, что всё, что логично - истинно? Кроме того, любая логика предполагает множество допущений и аксиом, в рамках которых она только и действует. Монизм внутренне вполне логичен. К тому же с чего Вы взяли, что делаете верные умозаключения? Мне кажется, что, например, Шанкара Вас лично победил бы в диспуте как ребёнка (меня тоже).


Шанкара был бессилен объяснить несовершенство неведения, когда нет ничего, кроме совершенного Брахмана. Совершенство системы зависит не от интеллекта философа (Шанкара гений), но от совершенства первого Учителя, Будды. Кроме проверки на логичность, обычному человеку ничего не дано. Содержание опыта Пробуждения, богообщения, мокши нам недоступно. Проверить Пробуждение и качества Дхармакаи можно только в самом конце, пройдя Путь. Но для начала нужно ведь в него уверовать. На каком основании? На основании отсутствия противоречий.

----------


## Tong Po

> Шанкара был бессилен объяснить несовершенство неведения, когда нет ничего, кроме совершенного Брахмана. Совершенство системы зависит не от интеллекта философа (Шанкара гений), но от совершенства первого Учителя, Будды. Кроме проверки на логичность, обычному человеку ничего не дано. Содержание опыта Пробуждения, богообщения, мокши нам недоступно. Проверить Пробуждение и качества Дхармакаи можно только в самом конце, пройдя Путь. Но для начала нужно ведь в него уверовать. На каком основании? На основании отсутствия противоречий.


Я Вас уверяю, что противоречия можно найти где угодно. Это раз. У Шанкары не было Первого Учителя - это два. В том-то и прикол - любой ведантист может сказать - Будда ошибался. И проверить и доказать обратное (логически) *НИКТО НЕ МОЖЕТ*. А любой ведантист ссылается не на Первого Учителя, а на вечные, никем несозданные Веды. То есть на авторитетное свидетельство. О чём я Вам тщетно пытался втолковать - да без толку. И внутри этого у них всё логично. И всё подтверждено ссылками на авторитетное свидетельство. Вопрос один - считать это свидетельство авторитетным или нет.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 16 млн. ответов. ))
> И большая часть явно не то.
> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...%BE%D0%BA&lr=2


Если еще интересно, начал выкладывать перевод этого текста у себя на сайте. Там можно почитать спокойно. Пока только выложил первую часть (то есть три первых ваджрных пункта). Неспеша появится и остальное. искать - библиотека-собрания-тенгьюр

----------

Tong Po (06.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я Вас уверяю, что противоречия можно найти где угодно. Это раз. У Шанкары не было Первого Учителя - это два. В том-то и прикол - любой ведантист может сказать - Будда ошибался. И проверить и доказать обратное (логически) *НИКТО НЕ МОЖЕТ*. А любой ведантист ссылается не на Первого Учителя, а на вечные, никем несозданные Веды. То есть на авторитетное свидетельство. О чём я Вам тщетно пытался втолковать - да без толку. И внутри этого у них всё логично. И всё подтверждено ссылками на авторитетное свидетельство. Вопрос один - считать это свидетельство авторитетным или нет.


Если есть Единое (Ниргуна Брахман, в данном случае) - Пробуждение одного распространилось бы на всех, и омрачение одного касалось бы каждого: в первую очередь, Брахмана. Если кроме Брахмана никого больше нет, кроме Брахмана некому и омрачаться (что прекрасно понимал Абхинавагупта). Тем самым, или остаёмся на уровне логического противоречия между неведением и совершенным Брахманом-без-другого; или прямо признаём самоомрачение Бога (что есть сансара). Можно ещё отказаться от логики (бхеда-абхеда) или отрицать неведение, противореча опыту. Так или иначе, непротиворечивой монистической системы не получится.
Но идея Бога отвечает глубоким эмоциональным потребностям человека, она аффективно окрашена. Поэтому, никакие логические аргументы не могут её поколебать: если идея монистического Бога, психологически, человеку нужна. Нет смысла и спорить. Достаточно, что верующий - человек хороший.
Будда Шакьямуни пришёл проповедовать именно в то время, именно в то место, где монизм был непопулярен. Были люди, древние санкхьяики и джайны, способные понять Будда-Дхарму. Будда Шакьямуни не видел смысла в том, чтоб спорить с монистами: кто делает теорию из пустоты, тот безнадёжен (по словам Арья Нагарджуны: стр. 111 http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf). Учение он всё равно психологически не примет, будь оно хоть тысячу раз логически совершенно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если есть Единое (Ниргуна Брахман, в данном случае) - Пробуждение одного распространилось бы на всех, и омрачение одного касалось бы каждого: в первую очередь, Брахмана. Если кроме Брахмана никого больше нет, кроме Брахмана некому и омрачаться (что прекрасно понимал Абхинавагупта).


Да ерунда это, Герман. В области метафизики обосновать можно что угодно, была бы охота. Безначальное неведение так же логически не обосновано как и безначальный Творец. Просто постулируется и все, как аксиома.
Указанное Вами противоречие "Пробуждение одного распространилось бы на всех, и омрачение одного касалось бы каждого" - наверняка как-то разрешается. Не знаю как именно, никогда не углублялся в этот вопрос, но вряд ли их апологеты оставили такой простой упрек без ответа.
В христианстве, например, безначальный Творец внеположен миру (говоря по-нашему - Он вне сансары). И не может быть омрачен, поскольку имеет принципиально иную природу, чем сотворенный им мир. А сансарное бытие понимается как своего рода воспитательный процесс. Вот Вам пример варианта решения Вашего противоречия. Уверен, что и брахманисты что-нибудь придумали не хуже )))

Вопрос лишь в том, какому именно из обоснований верит тот или иной человек. В основе всякого конечного логического обоснования - вера. Такова уж природа человеческого рассудочного мышления, никуда тут не денешься.

----------

Tong Po (06.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Карма Палджор (06.02.2013), Нико (06.02.2013), Ондрий (06.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так или иначе, непротиворечивой монистической системы не получится.


Почитайте Аквината, он прекрасно все обосновывает логически, без противоречий (в рамках своей системы).
Другое дело, что он нелогичность усматривает не в том, в чем ее видит Нагарджуна.

Например, он говорит, что "безначальное" представляет собой логический абсурд, дурную бесконечность. Следовательно, есть единое начало (Преводвигатель и Первопричина), и это - Бог.
Нагарджуна же наоборот видит противоречие в идее начала и считает логически обоснованным именно безначальное, доказывая через это, что Единого Творца нет.
А на самом деле эти два аргумента совершенно равновесны. И выбрать тут можно лишь согласно своей вере.

----------

Tong Po (06.02.2013), Карма Палджор (06.02.2013), Ондрий (06.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

Не знаю как у абстрактных германновских "монистов", а у реальных последователей Трики всё вполне в рамках их системы обоснованно, не намного отличается причём от буддийской же читтаматры (но, безусловно, отличается). Правда Германн этотого не хочет видеть и, поэтому, совершенно не желает ни читать, ни вникать в прочитанное (ему страшно).

----------


## Tong Po

> Если есть Единое (Ниргуна Брахман, в данном случае) - Пробуждение одного распространилось бы на всех, и омрачение одного касалось бы каждого: в первую очередь, Брахмана. Если кроме Брахмана никого больше нет, кроме Брахмана некому и омрачаться (что прекрасно понимал Абхинавагупта). Тем самым, или остаёмся на уровне логического противоречия между неведением и совершенным Брахманом-без-другого; или прямо признаём самоомрачение Бога (что есть сансара). Можно ещё отказаться от логики (бхеда-абхеда) или отрицать неведение, противореча опыту. Так или иначе, непротиворечивой монистической системы не получится.
> Но идея Бога отвечает глубоким эмоциональным потребностям человека, она аффективно окрашена. Поэтому, никакие логические аргументы не могут её поколебать: если идея монистического Бога, психологически, человеку нужна. Нет смысла и спорить. Достаточно, что верующий - человек хороший.
> Будда Шакьямуни пришёл проповедовать именно в то время, именно в то место, где монизм был непопулярен. Были люди, древние санкхьяики и джайны, способные понять Будда-Дхарму. Будда Шакьямуни не видел смысла в том, чтоб спорить с монистами: кто делает теорию из пустоты, тот безнадёжен (по словам Арья Нагарджуны: стр. 111 http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf). Учение он всё равно психологически не примет, будь оно хоть тысячу раз логически совершенно.


Германн, Ваш однообразный монолог меня давно не интересует. Я писал Вам совсем не об этом. То, что Вы написали сейчас (уже раз в стопитьсотый, наверно) вовсе никак не относится к контексту моего поста. Совершенно. Та что Вы зря меня процитировали. 

Диалог с Вами, примерно выглядит так:

_некто: "сколько Вам лет?"
Германн: "зелёный холодильник не бывает красным"._

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю как у абстрактных германновских "монистов", а у реальных последователей Трики всё вполне в рамках их системы обоснованно


Вот уйдет Герман в теисты, плакать тогда будем, а поздно )))

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Нико (06.02.2013), Ондрий (06.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не знаю как у абстрактных германновских "монистов", а у реальных последователей Трики всё вполне в рамках их системы обоснованно, не намного отличается причём от буддийской же читтаматры (но, безусловно, отличается). Правда Германн этотого не хочет видеть и, поэтому, совершенно не желает ни читать, ни вникать в прочитанное (ему страшно).


Там самоомрачение Бога. Это не обоснование. В буддизме самоомрачается обычное живое существо, сансарное.
Как я уже отметил - если человеку психологически нужна идея Бога, она будет принята обязательно, спорить об этом бессмысленно. 
Для традиционного буддиста, этот вопрос не стоит. Принятие Прибежища означает отказ от теизма. Но есть и философские соображения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Там самоомрачение Бога. Это не обоснование. В буддизме самоомрачается обычное живое существо.


Там не так. И там тоже не так. Учите матчасть. Читайте учебники логики. Практикуйте осознанность. И будет Вам щасье.

----------


## Германн

> Там не так. И там тоже не так. Учите матчасть. Читайте учебники логики. Практикуйте осознанность. И будет Вам щасье.


Кашмирский шиваизм:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post542721
Если человеку психологически нужна идея Бога, она будет принята обязательно, спорить об этом бессмысленно.

----------


## Германн

> Почитайте Аквината, он прекрасно все обосновывает логически, без противоречий (в рамках своей системы).


http://www.ateism.ru/articles/dokazat.htm
Противоречий там множество. 
Это не значит, что буддийские шастры всегда и во всём безупречны, но идеализировать теистическую философию я бы не стал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> http://www.ateism.ru/articles/dokazat.htm
> Противоречий там множество. 
> Это не значит, что буддийские шастры всегда и во всём безупречны, но идеализировать теистическую философию я бы не стал.


Нашли где искать аргументы!
На сайте ateism.ru в шастрах найдут столько же противоречий, сколько и у Аквината.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013), Ондрий (06.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> На сайте ateism.ru в шастрах найдут столько же противоречий, сколько и у Аквината.


.... и это говорит о только религиозном базисе буддизма.

----------


## Курт

> Об этом я и говорю: конечным обоснованием всех устремлений является вера.


А откуда берется вера?
Явно не от слышанья  :Wink:  особенно в век интернета.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А откуда берется вера?
> Явно не от слышанья  особенно в век интернета.


И откуда по-вашему?

----------


## Курт

> Достаточно верить тому, что если христиане говорят о Боге, они именно это имеют в виду - а если буддисты говорят о пустоте, то именно о ней.


Ну да, концепции различаются. Но это совсем не значит, что различается то, вокруг чего те и другие накрутили свои концепции.



> Это разные учения, и _пустота пустоты_ логически несовместима с Богом


Я вам уже задавал вопрос, но вы не ответили: вы вообще, как-нибудь сами для себя осмысливаете разницу между своими представлениями и истиной?



> Может быть, этим людям помогает своим присутствием Будда - и каким-то образом подводит их к Пути. А в следующей жизни (или даже в этой) они станут Буддами. Так я воспринимаю эти сценки.


"Иногда банан - это просто банан" (с)
Иногда два дебила, орущих в автобусе - это просто два дебила, орущих в автобусе.

----------


## Курт

> И откуда по-вашему?


Я не уверен в правильности своего ответа, поэтому хотел бы узнать Вашу версию, если позволите.
На мой взгляд, евангельский ответ "от слышанья" неверен, т.к. слышим мы многое, но верим далеко не всему.

----------


## Курт

> Корреспондентная теория истины в проверке религий, на уровне обычного человека, не работает. Только когерентная. Можно взять систему, в которую предлагается поверить, и проверить её на наличие неразрешимых логических противоречий.


Истина логике совсем не обязана соответствовать.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не уверен в правильности своего ответа, поэтому хотел бы узнать Вашу версию, если позволите.
> На мой взгляд, евангельский ответ "от слышанья" неверен, т.к. слышим мы многое, но верим далеко не всему.


Согласно сочетанию причин и условий.
Думаю, из всего, что человек слышит (условия), он выбирает, во что ему верить согласно кармической предрасположенности (причины). По велению сердца, так сказать.

----------


## Курт

> Согласно сочетанию причин и условий.
> Думаю, из всего, что человек слышит (условия), он выбирает, во что ему верить согласно кармической предрасположенности (причины). По велению сердца, так сказать.


Мой ответ к этому близок: предрасположенности и пристрастия. Но он меня не вполне удовлетворяет как раз своей простотой.
С другой стороны, допустим, ваш (и мой) ответ верен. Но тогда, зная, что его вера обусловлена предрасположенностями и пристрастиями, не начнет ли человек искать какие-то иные основания для того, чтобы считать что-то истинным и правильным, чем вера?

----------


## Курт

> Если еще интересно, начал выкладывать перевод этого текста у себя на сайте. Там можно почитать спокойно. Пока только выложил первую часть (то есть три первых ваджрных пункта). Неспеша появится и остальное. искать - библиотека-собрания-тенгьюр


Вас не затруднит ссылку в личку кинуть? А то найду опять что-нибудь не то.... ))

----------


## Нико

> ]Мой ответ к этому близок: предрасположенности и пристрастия. Но он меня не вполне удовлетворяет как раз своей простотой.
> С другой стороны, допустим, ваш (и мой) ответ верен. Но тогда, зная, что его вера обусловлена предрасположенностями и пристрастиями, не начнет ли человек искать какие-то иные основания для того, чтобы считать что-то истинным и правильным, чем вера?[


Проще надо б думать.

----------


## Курт

> Проще надо б думать.


Нипалучаеццо. )

----------

Сергей Хос (06.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> зная, что его вера обусловлена предрасположенностями и пристрастиями, не начнет ли человек искать какие-то иные основания для того, чтобы считать что-то истинным и правильным, чем вера?


Предположим, начнет. И что?

----------


## Курт

> Предположим, начнет. И что?


Ну, на этом месте лично у меня мысль опять разворачивается к идее чуда как того, что способно лучше, чем собственные пристрастия и предрасположенности, служить доказательством истинности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, на этом месте лично у меня мысль опять разворачивается к идее чуда как того, что способно лучше, чем собственные пристрастия и предрасположенности, служить доказательством истинности.


Например, чудо Воскресения Христа.

----------


## Курт

> Например, чудо Воскресения Христа.


В моем опыте такого чуда нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В моем опыте такого чуда нет.


А какое есть?

----------


## Курт

> А какое есть?


Только всякие мелкие типа сильной эмпатии, лечения, снятия боли и т.д. Но они не в счет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только всякие мелкие типа сильной эмпатии, лечения, снятия боли и т.д. Но они не в счет.


Конечно не в счет. Это обычная физиология.
Тогда при чем тут чудо? нет такого обоснования.
По крайней мере никто не видел.
А если и увидит, тоже может засомневаться.

Что касается меня лично, то в моем опыте есть одно великое чудо, но из него тоже не следует совершенно никакой веры.
Это чудо - факт моего собственного существования. )))

----------

Нико (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Тогда при чем тут чудо? нет такого обоснования.
> По крайней мере никто не видел.


Неизвестно, видели или нет. Просто чужие свидетельства не принимаются. Надо самому посмотреть.



> А если и увидит, тоже может засомневаться.


Значит, нужно настолько убедительное, чтобы не было сомнений.



> Что касается меня лично, то в моем опыте есть одно великое чудо, но из него не следует совершенно никакой веры.
> Это чудо - факт моего собственного существования. )))


Не годится. )) Это чудо не нарушает привычного порядка вещей.

----------


## Курт

Цитата из другой темы http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19710



> Неоднократно слышал, что Аджан Буддадаса, Аджан Чаа и некоторые другие признаются социумом как архаты. Скажите, известно ли - на каком основании делается такое заключение? Это просто результат их широкой известности, или они совершили по два чуда каждый, или было какое-то коллегиальное решение руководства никай? Или это просто стихийно сложившееся мнение?


Там задать вопрос не могу (тхеравадинский раздел), поэтому спрошу тут, раз уж все равно разговор зашел о схожих вещах: что же, выходит, совершение двух чудес - в буддизме это признак архата?
И если да, то что считается чудом?

----------


## Германн

> Слушайте, а вот пустота, по вашему мнению, внутри поля опыта или вне его?


Пустота это состояние всех дхарм (без дхарм не существующее) и принцип их работы. Пустота познаётся, когда познаются дхармы.




> Чтобы утверждать "молчит о том же" или "молчит не о том же" - надо знать то и другое. При том знать не концептуально.


Чтоб утверждать, достаточно признать, что Цонкапа говорит то, что говорит - и проповедник Бога говорит то, что говорит. Цонкапа рассказал о пустотности. Теисты рассказали о Боге. Пустота и Бог логически несовместимы: пустота не может существовать без дхарм (что называется "пустота пустоты"), Бог может существовать без мира.

Это задаёт общую картину ситуации, в которой о чём-то молчат: либо о состоянии Бога со своей стороны, либо о содержательной стороне Пробуждения. 
В молчании Будды нет места реальности Бога - вместо которого, для Цонкапы, пустота (в частности, причинно-зависимое возникновение, закон кармы).

Нет религий, в которых только молчат.

Есть основания утверждать, что опыт разный (потому что разные учения были рассказаны).
Нет оснований предполагать, что опыт одинаковый (потому что нет религий, в которых только молчат).

----------


## Германн

> Истина логике совсем не обязана соответствовать.


Как можно это сформулировать, претендуя на истинность высказывания, если логики нет? 
"Верую вопреки тому, что абсурдно" (Тертуллиан) - позиция, с которой не поспоришь. Но у неё не может быть и аргументов.

----------


## Курт

> Как можно это сформулировать, претендуя на истинность высказывания, если логики нет?


Когда вы называете яблоко - "яблоком", где же тут логика (цепочка рассуждений, посылки, выводы)? Никаких рассуждений, только указание.  




> Слушайте, а вот пустота, по вашему мнению, внутри поля опыта или вне его?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Пустота это состояние всех дхарм (без дхарм не существующее) и принцип их работы. Пустота познаётся, когда познаются дхармы.


"Дхармы пусты" - это утверждение относится к их объективному состоянию, независимому от чьего-либо познания или же они познаются пустыми?



> Пустота и Бог логически несовместимы: пустота не может существовать без дхарм (что называется "пустота пустоты"), Бог может существовать без мира.


Я не горю желанием их совместить, но логически - совместимы. Правильное утверждение будет выглядеть так:
_пустота не может существовать без дхарм, восприятие Бога человеком не может существовать без Бога._




> В молчании Будды нет места реальности Бога - вместо которого, для Цонкапы, пустота (в частности, причинно-зависимое возникновение, закон кармы).


Расскажите теперь, от чего зависит природа Будды и как она подчиняется закону кармы. ))




> Есть основания утверждать, что опыт разный (потому что разные учения были рассказаны).


Основания недостаточны. Гора издалека, у подножья, и изнутри (если вы находитесь в пещере) выглядит по-разному. Три разных горы? Нет, одна и та же.



> Нет оснований предполагать, что опыт одинаковый


Есть не только различия, но и сходство. Пусть это сходство и не системного порядка.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет оснований предполагать, что опыт одинаковый


Германн, не нужно апеллировать к *чужому* опыту - заимейте свой. Тогда предоплагать не нужно ничего будет.

----------

Курт (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Когда вы называете яблоко - "яблоком", где же тут логика (цепочка рассуждений, посылки, выводы)? Никаких рассуждений, только указание.


Логика в том, что яблоко не груша. Есть тождество. 




> "Дхармы пусты" - это утверждение относится к их объективному состоянию, независимому от чьего-либо познания или же они познаются пустыми?


К объективному состоянию.




> Я не горю желанием их совместить, но логически - совместимы. Правильное утверждение будет выглядеть так:
> _пустота не может существовать без дхарм, восприятие Бога человеком не может существовать без Бога._


Дхармы пусты (взаимозависимо происходят) независимо от того, познаёт их кто-либо пустыми (взаимозависимо происходящими) или нет
Пустота не может существовать без дхарм (пустота пустоты), Бог может существовать без мира. 
Пустота это только принцип, Бог это субстанция. Они различны, и не могут быть тождественны.




> Расскажите теперь, от чего зависит природа Будды и как она подчиняется закону кармы. ))


Природа Будды это дхармы как они есть, закон кармы зависит от природы Будды.




> Основания недостаточны. Гора издалека, у подножья, и изнутри (если вы находитесь в пещере) выглядит по-разному. Три разных горы? Нет, одна и та же.


Если считать, что знаешь местность лучше составителя путеводителя: в данном случае, лучше Будды.

----------


## Курт

> Логика в том, что яблоко не груша. Есть тождество.


Тождество между чем? Между яблоком и высказыванием "это яблоко"? Каждый раз, когда вы говорите "корова", рогатое животное весом в полтонну проходит через ваш рот?




> Основания недостаточны. Гора издалека, у подножья, и изнутри (если вы находитесь в пещере) выглядит по-разному. Три разных горы? Нет, одна и та же.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Если считать, что знаешь местность лучше составителя путеводителя: в данном случае, лучше Будды.


Идти к горе можно с разных сторон. Прекрасно описанный маршрут с юга на север будет бесполезен, если вы сами по отношению к горе находитесь на севере, и вам для того, чтобы попасть к ней, нужно двигаться на юг.




> "Дхармы пусты" - это утверждение относится к их объективному состоянию, независимому от чьего-либо познания или же они познаются пустыми?
> 			
> 		
> 
> К объективному состоянию.


Вопросов к Вам больше не имею. Превращение гносеологии в онтологию - это страшно, конечно...

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Буддийская онтология бессамостных процессов исключает всеобщую субстанцию (Бога). Запрета на онтологию в буддизме нет: Будда описывал, как всё есть на самом деле. Его описания достаточно подробны: в системе нет места для Бога. Точно так же, как в теистических системах нет места для _пустоты пустоты_. В теизме нет места для пустоты только как принципа, за которым (по определению) не скрывается что-то ещё: не скрывается Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Верую вопреки тому, что абсурдно" (Тертуллиан) - позиция, с которой не поспоришь. Но у неё не может быть и аргументов.


Вы процитировали Тертуллиана с ошибкой. Точнее, противоположно тому, как он сформулировал свою мысль.
Это рас.
А два - поинтересуйтесь как-нибудь на досуге настоящим смыслом этого высказывания. Он совсем не в том, в чем вы его видите. ))))

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы процитировали Тертуллиана с ошибкой. Точнее, противоположно тому, как он сформулировал свою мысль.
> Это рас.
> А два - поинтересуйтесь как-нибудь на досуге настоящим смыслом этого высказывания. Он совсем не в том, в чем вы его видите. ))))


Христиане передают смысл фразы именно так. Не "верую, потому что абсурдно" - а "верую вопреки тому, что абсурдно". 
В оригинале там вообще нет ничего подобного, там длинный пассаж про страсти Христовы, Тертуллиану принадлежит сам принцип: то, что вера без проблем уживается с абсурдом. Соответственно, метод прасангики верующего ни в чём не убедит. Но и противопоставить что-то чужой системе взглядов невозможно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Христиане передают смысл фразы именно так. Не "верую, потому что абсурдно" - а "верую вопреки тому, что абсурдно".


Какие христиане? и с чего вы это взяли, что "какие-то христиане" искажают смысл сказанного?




> Тертуллиану принадлежит сам принцип: то, что вера без проблем уживается с абсурдом.


Вы неверно понимаете принцип, о котором говорите.
У Тертуллиана принцип не в этом.



> Соответственно, метод прасангики верующего ни в чём не убедит.


То, что сказано Тертуллианом, ближе к прасанге, чем что-либо еще в христианстве.

Так вот. На самом деле смысл сказанного Тертуллианом сводится к тому, что САМА АБСУРДНОСТЬ евангельского повествования свидетельствует о его истинности.
То есть оно настолько абсурдно, что это само по себе делает его достоверным. Верую, ИБО нелепо: это вполне вероятно, потому что безумно; это достоверно, потому что невозможно.
Такое суждение исходит из христианского понимания Бога как внеположенного, "инакового" миру. Поэтому Его свершения НЕ МОГУТ БЫТЬ ЛОГИЧНЫ с мирской точки зрения. Таким образом, *Тертуллиан предлагает ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВО (вполне, кстати, прасангическое по стилю)))), а вовсе не веру вопреки разуму.*
И так далее.
Короче, почитайте на досуге в порядке ликбеза, чтобы где-нибудь еще не сказать случайно высокоумной ерунды. Засмеют ведь за безграмотность.

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Карма Палджор (08.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Сергей, Вы же понимаете, что утверждение Тертуллиана претендует на самотождественность? Что в следующий момент нельзя вдруг взять, и начать утверждать противоположное? Это есть логика высказывания. Философия абсурда противоречит сама себе в первом же пункте. Что-то утверждается. 
Если абсурд это порядок вещей, то ничего нельзя утверждать вообще: взаимопротиворечащие утверждения равнозначны.

Это далеко от буддизма. Порядок вещей не абсурд, а Дхарма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это далеко от буддизма. Порядок вещей не абсурд, а Дхарма.


Нагарджуне это расскажите )))
Про порядок вещей, логичность и все остальное.

----------

Aion (07.02.2013), Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нагарджуне это расскажите )))
> Про порядок вещей, логичность и все остальное.


Разве Нагарджуна был абсурдистом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве Нагарджуна был абсурдистом?


А то нет!
Один тезис о тождественности сансары и нирваны чего стоит.
Или рассуждение о невозможности возникновения.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А то нет!
> Один тезис о тождественности сансары и нирваны чего стоит.
> Или рассуждение о невозможности возникновения.


Нирвана не "состоит" из чего-то, отличного от субстрата сансары: они одинаково бессубстратны, представлены дхармами. В качестве субстанциональных вещей, дхармы не возникают. Это не абсурдизм, а онтология бессамостных процессов. Учение о пустоте, последовательно, логически связно изложенное.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нирвана не "состоит" из чего-то, отличного от субстрата сансары: они одинаково бессубстратны, представлены дхармами. В качестве субстанциональных вещей, дхармы не возникают. Это не абсурдизм, а онтология бессамостных процессов. Учение о пустоте, последовательно, логически связно изложенное.


Германн, Вы не те мантры рецитируете. Рецитируйте лучше Ом Мани Падме Хум. Или просто созерцайте. Молча.

----------

Карма Палджор (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Разве Нагарджуна был абсурдистом?


Нагарджуна не был никаким абсурдистом. Он был толкователем окончательного замысла Будды. Почитайте его книги, для начала. Я в них не нашла никакого абсурда.

----------


## Gakusei

Я дико извиняюсь, но Нагарджуна таки был абсурдистом, так как одинаково доказывал исключающие друг друга вещи (например, наличие причинности и её отсутствие), подводя читателей к благому ступору. Это практически чань.

 :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я дико извиняюсь, но Нагарджуна таки был абсурдистом, так как одинаково доказывал исключающие друг друга вещи (например, наличие причинности и её отсутствие), подводя читателей к благому ступору. Это практически чань.


Прям.

----------


## Айвар

Тоже захотелось сказать что-то умное. ))) Тело для ума это просто досадное недоразумение ... )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

Само по себе существование чего-либо абсурдно с т.зр. логики по причине логической невозможности возникновения, на что и указывал Нагарджуна.
И в этом смысле он, конечно, был "абсурдистом".

----------

Sten (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я дико извиняюсь, но Нагарджуна таки был абсурдистом, так как одинаково доказывал исключающие друг друга вещи (например, наличие причинности и её отсутствие), подводя читателей к благому ступору. Это практически чань.


Абсурдистом был Хармс. И то под вопросом.
Если бы Нагарджуна был абсурдистом, то в позитивном ключе писал бы не только восхваления Будде, Дхарме, но и всякому учению вообще, с атманом и ведами, и нигамбарами. Однако, такого нет.

----------

Нико (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, я просмотрел, но не увидел, может, пропустил: ПП для вас по прежнему некий особенный вид пустоты, или уже нет? Если пока да, то почему? Ответ - "ПП есть только в буддизме" не подходит, ведь ПП прасангики нет даже в сватантрике.

----------

Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Истина логике совсем не обязана соответствовать.


Тогда истина тупа. Нет? Просто схватила легкий коклюш?)

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. единой истины не существует-таки? .


Как, не существует? Конечно, существует,ИСТИНА, как нам объяснил Курт, и еще пара людей до него в 19 в, подобно огромной горе белого творога, которую все желающие могут есть со своей стороны вечно. 
Главное, не залазить на чужой сектор.

Но Нагарджуна и остальные считали иначе.

----------


## Нико

> Тоже захотелось сказать что-то умное. )))


))))))

----------


## Курт

> Тогда истина тупа. Нет? Просто схватила легкий коклюш?)


Ага, а бегемот - это большая мышь. Нет? Не большая? Просто облезла и страдает ожирением? ))

----------


## Курт

> Как, не существует? Конечно, существует,ИСТИНА, как нам объяснил Курт, и еще пара людей до него в 19 в, подобно огромной горе белого творога, которую все желающие могут есть со своей стороны вечно. 
> Главное, не залазить на чужой сектор.
> 
> Но Нагарджуна и остальные считали иначе.


Есть разница между утверждениями -
_"Разные религии приводят к одному результату."_
и
"_Не исключено, что разные религии могут привести к одному результату_." ?
Или с вашей т.з. эти утверждения одинаковы по смыслу?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, я просмотрел, но не увидел, может, пропустил: ПП для вас по прежнему некий особенный вид пустоты, или уже нет? Если пока да, то почему? Ответ - "ПП есть только в буддизме" не подходит, ведь ПП прасангики нет даже в сватантрике.


ПП 4-й вид пустоты в классическом списке 16 (или 20) видов. Это правильный подход к пустотности, как таковой. Школы Будда-Дхармы не противоречат ПП - их воззрения непротиворечиво совмещаются с таким представлением. Живое знание пустоты (которая не является субстанцией) передаётся в любой буддийской школе или линии. Кадаг Дзогчен тоже отмечена ПП. Специально для практиков Эпохи Упадка пустота пустоты акцентировалась Чандракирти.

----------


## Dron

> Ага, а бегемот - это большая мышь. Нет? Не большая? Просто облезла и страдает ожирением? ))


Именно. И сало этих мышей с бегемотами нарезано пластами в морозилке у вас на кухне. Идите, посмотрите, убедитесь.

----------


## Курт

> Именно. И сало этих мышей с бегемотами нарезано пластами в морозилке у вас на кухне. Идите, посмотрите, убедитесь.


Мой холодильник не на кухне стоит. Вы меня с кем-то путаете.

----------


## Dron

> Мой холодильник не на кухне стоит. Вы меня с кем-то путаете.


Курт, знаете что?

----------


## Курт

> Курт, знаете что?


Не знаю.

----------


## Dron

> Есть разница между утверждениями -
> _"Разные религии приводят к одному результату."_
> и
> "_Не исключено, что разные религии могут привести к одному результату_." ?
> Или с вашей т.з. эти утверждения одинаковы по смыслу?


Тогда надо считать  и тот радостный момент, что все хором прутся к мифической Единой Горе также подлежащим доказательству.
Если вы изначально стак считали, то, или вы неясно выразились, или я вас неправильно понял.

----------


## Dron

> Не знаю.


Начните знать, и диалог будет возобновлен.

----------


## Германн

Вообще это нужно для практики. Если не видеть, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма, будучи при этом целостным Учением - нельзя увидеть Путь. Можно практиковать своё тождество с Шакти, или ещё что-нибудь, но Учение Будды окажется в этой жизни упущено. Не хотелось бы упускать.

----------


## Курт

> Тогда надо считать  и тот радостный момент, что все хором прутся к мифической Единой Горе также подлежащим доказательству.
> Если вы изначально стак считали, то, или вы неясно выразились, или я вас неправильно понял.


Я *не знаю*, припрутся все в итоге к мифической Единой Горе или нет.
Но я *предпочел бы*, чтобы к этой Горе была б возможность подойти с разных сторон, а не с одной.
И я *считаю*, что воззрение "к Горе можно подойти с разных сторон" в целом настраивает на более позитивный лад, чем воззрение "не-не-не, Путь известен тока нам, все остальные заблуждаются".
Поэтому, на мой взгляд, воззрение "можно придти к Горе разными дорогами" - предпочтительнее. Но я вполне допускаю, что оно может быть ложным.
Теперь моя позиция более понятна?

----------


## Курт

> Начните знать, и диалог будет возобновлен.


Я вас чем-то обидел? Извините.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще это нужно для практики. Если не видеть, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма, будучи при этом целостным Учением - нельзя увидеть Путь. Можно практиковать своё тождество с Шакти, или ещё что-нибудь, но Учение Будды окажется в этой жизни упущено. Не хотелось бы упускать.


Практиковать Дхарму Будды можно даже не подозревая о существовании иных учений - достаточно следовать тому, чему Бхагаван учил.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я *не знаю*, припрутся все в итоге к мифической Единой Горе или нет.
> Но я *предпочел бы*, чтобы к этой Горе была б возможность подойти с разных сторон, а не с одной.


Не понял вас. Вы считаете гору мифической, т.е. не настоящей, но желаете, чтобы все к ней приперлись? 



> И я *считаю*, что воззрение "к Горе можно подойти с разных сторон" в целом настраивает на более позитивный лад, чем воззрение "не-не-не, Путь известен тока нам, все остальные заблуждаются".


Курт, предлагаю вам уже перестать так считать, должна же быть польза от ваших визитов на БФ.
Ибо изложенное  в первой части вашего предложения есть частный случай изложенного во второй части вашего предложения, не так ли? Развернуть?




> Поэтому, на мой взгляд, воззрение "можно придти к Горе разными дорогами" - предпочтительнее. Но я вполне допускаю, что оно может быть ложным.
> Теперь моя позиция более понятна?


Мне - да. А вам стала более понятна ваша позиция?)

----------


## Германн

> Практиковать Дхарму Будды можно даже не подозревая о существовании иных учений - достаточно следовать тому, чему Бхагаван учил.


Учение Будды можно понять неправильно, и результаты практики ничем не будут отличаться от шактистских.
Будда учил чему-то уникальному, отсутствующему в других религиях. Это редкая Дхарма. Не видеть уникальности = не видеть ничего.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не знаю, припрутся все в итоге к мифической Единой Горе или нет.


Вы хорошо сказали - мифической Единой Горе. Утверждение о том, что все религии об одном и ведут к одному, обычно свойственно неофитам, имеющим поверхностные знания.




> Поэтому, на мой взгляд, воззрение "можно придти к Горе разными дорогами" - предпочтительнее. Но я вполне допускаю, что оно может быть ложным.


Дело в том, что Горы тоже разные. ) Например Ниббана  буддистов не равняется Богу христиан и наоборот.

----------

Богдан Б (09.02.2013), Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я вас чем-то обидел? Извините.


Нет, я просто жду, когда вернетесь к указанному вами принципу необязательного соответствия логики и истины. Или вы уже *не знаете*, стоит ли его указывать, или, хотя бы, предлагать к рассмотрению?
Начните знать, и диалог будет возобновлен.

----------


## Dron

> Вообще это нужно для практики. Если не видеть, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма, будучи при этом целостным Учением - нельзя увидеть Путь.


Герман, если буддизм в некоторых частях тождествен с инославными конфессиями.
То это не проблема буддизма, это счастье инославных конфессий.
Аминь.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, если буддизм в некоторых частях тождествен с инославными конфессиями.
> То это не проблема буддизма, это счастье инославных конфессий.
> Аминь.


В некоторых частях.
Будда-Дхарма - большая редкость, а не обычная религия, которую можно найти где угодно.

----------


## Курт

> Не понял вас. Вы считаете гору мифической, т.е. не настоящей, но желаете, чтобы все к ней приперлись?


Город Троя мифичен или нет? А до открытия ее Шлиманом?
"Мифическое" - далеко не всегда синоним "ненастоящего", "несуществующего".



> Курт, предлагаю вам уже перестать так считать, должна же быть польза от ваших визитов на БФ.


А как вы мне предлагаете считать?



> Ибо изложенное  в первой части вашего предложения есть частный случай изложенного во второй части вашего предложения, не так ли? Развернуть?


Да, разверните пожалуйста.



> Мне - да. А вам стала более понятна ваша позиция?)


А она была мне непонятна? )

----------


## Курт

> Вы хорошо сказали - мифической Единой Горе. Утверждение о том, что все религии об одном и ведут к одному, обычно свойственно неофитам, имеющим поверхностные знания.


А я и есть поверхностный неофит.



> Дело в том, что Горы тоже разные. ) Например Ниббана  буддистов не равняется Богу христиан и наоборот.


Чтобы делать такие утверждения, надо иметь непосредственное знание того и другого.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> В некоторых частях.
> Будда-Дхарма - большая редкость, а не обычная религия, которую можно найти где угодно.


Вы это знаете, или верите в это?

----------


## Германн

> Вы это знаете, или верите в это?


Верю. Об уникальности и редкости Учения сам Будда говорил.
На уровне рациональном, вижу шуньяваду с её _пустотой пустоты_ - отличительный признак Учения Будды.

----------


## Курт

> Нет, я просто жду, когда вернетесь к указанному вами принципу необязательного соответствия логики и истины. Или вы уже *не знаете*, стоит ли его указывать, или, хотя бы, предлагать к рассмотрению?
> Начните знать, и диалог будет возобновлен.


Я предложил это воззрение к рассмотрению. Вы спросили - "если истина не логична, значит, она тупа?". Я спросил стоит ли считать бегемота облысевшей и ожиревшей мышью, что должно было натолкнуть вас на банальную мысль о том, что истина это не "плохая логика", а что-то ВНЕ логики. Так же, как бегемон не является ни ожиревшей мышью, ни худой - это вообще не мышь. В ответ вы сказали, что сало с мышебегемота порезано и лежит в моем холодильнике, который стоит на кухне, но это не так ни в буквальном смысле, ни в переносном: я не занимаюсь скрещиванием "мышей" (т.е. концепции) с "бегемотом" (т.е. истинной), поэтому про мышебегемотов - это не ко мне, вы меня с кем-то спутали.
Ничего не упустил?
Какого "знания" вы теперь от меня ждете, мне непонятно.

----------


## Dron

> Город Троя мифичен или нет? А до открытия ее Шлиманом?
> "Мифическое" - далеко не всегда синоним "ненастоящего", "несуществующего".


Ну, что вам сказать - станьте Шлиманом относительно единой зефирной горы истины, посрамите хэйтеров. 



> А как вы мне предлагаете считать?


Истина не противоречит логике.  



> Да, разверните пожалуйста.


Тут вы, Курт указываете путь:



> И я считаю, что воззрение "к Горе можно подойти с разных сторон" в целом настраивает на более позитивный лад,


А тут вы явно указываете негодный вариант подхода:



> чем воззрение "не-не-не, Путь известен тока нам, все остальные заблуждаются".





> А она была мне непонятна? )


Мне-то откуда знать?

----------


## Dron

> Верю. Об уникальности и редкости Учения сам Будда говорил.
> На уровне рациональном, вижу шуньяваду с её _пустотой пустоты_ - отличительный признак Учения Будды.


На рациональном уровне видите ли вы отличие пустоты формы  в изложении мадхъямаки прасангики от пустоты формы  в изложении мадхъямаки сватантрики?

----------


## Нико

> На рациональном уровне видите ли вы отличие пустоты формы  в изложении мадхъямаки прасангики от пустоты формы  в изложении мадхъямаки сватантрики?


Конечно, видит.  :EEK!:  Ибо в сватантрике нет пустоты пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, видит.  Ибо в сватантрике нет пустоты пустоты.


Есть, но другая.

----------


## Германн

Мадхьямака-прасангика - высшее философское воззрение, принятое школами Тибета. 
Достаточно того, что философия других школ не вступает в противоречие с _пустотой пустоты_ (в чём единство Учения Будды). 
Если увижу философию, способную лучше показать как единство Учения, так и отличие Будда-Дхармы от прочих учений - готов изменить своё мнение.

Для зарождения Бодхичитты, как и для узнавания ригпа, нужно отбросить ложные концепции.
_Пустота пустоты_ необходима для практики, если карма дурная, а ум наполнен крайними идеями - как в моём случае.
Кто-то сразу же, интуитивно, понимает всё бессамостно, но у меня нет способностей. Без шастр несубстанциональность не пойму.

----------


## Dron

> Мадхьямака-прасангика - высшее философское воззрение, принятое школами Тибета.


Допустим.



> Достаточно того, что философия других школ не вступает в противоречие с _пустотой пустоты_ (в чём единство Учения).


Тибетская школа МС (мадхъямака сватантрика )противоречит пустоте МП. У них - разная пустотность пустоты. 





> Если увижу философию, способную чётко показать как единство Учения, так и отличие Будда-Дхармы от других религий - готов изменить своё мнение.


Ну, эрманас и эрманос, мы присутствуем при эпохальном сдвиге тектонических плит; Германн, САМ,  признал, что не видит единства. 
Верно я вас понял, Герман?

----------


## Германн

Если честно, я вижу единство Учения от Тхеравады до Дзогчен. Субъективно, воспринимаю различия между школами как нечто вторичное - как мне кажется, Будда учил всех одному, с различной степенью детализации. Анурудха сутта, как мне кажется, та же Праджня-парамита. Но это сфера мутных религиозных ощущений, не поддающихся проверке. На рациональном уровне, я вижу, что любую школу можно интепретировать, признавая _пустоту пустоты_. (Это не то же самое, что ПП есть везде, как концепция Чандракирти.)

На роль второго Чже Цонкапы не претендую. Показать единство Будда-Дхармы мне не по силам.
А вот нащупать правильное направление, даже во времена Упадка - думаю, возможно для меня.

----------


## Курт

> Ну, что вам сказать - станьте Шлиманом относительно единой зефирной горы истины, посрамите хэйтеров.


Вы готовы профинансировать мои раскопки? )))) 



> Истина не противоречит логике.


Ну так и бегемот мышам не противоречит. Он просто им не сооветствует. Мыши отдельно, бегемоты отдельно.




> Тут вы, Курт указываете путь:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				И я считаю, что воззрение "к Горе можно подойти с разных сторон" в целом настраивает на более позитивный лад,
> 			
> 		
> ...


Все равно не улавливаю вашу мысль. Вы не могли бы пояснить, чем подход "А лучше чем Б" негоден?




> Мне-то откуда знать?


Мои представления о Единой Горе не изменились.

----------


## Dron

> Если честно, я вижу единство Учения от Тхеравады до Дзогчен.


Можете ли вы его, единство,  оформить, выразить, допустим, акварелью на ватмане? А лучше- словами?

----------


## Германн

> Можете ли вы его, единство,  оформить, выразить, допустим, акварелью на ватмане? А лучше- словами?


Пустота не субстрат.
Есть множество Будд.

----------


## Dron

> Вы готовы профинансировать мои раскопки? ))))


Шлиман сам финансировал свои раскопки, нет? 



> Ну так и бегемот мышам не противоречит. Он просто им не сооветствует. Мыши отдельно, бегемоты отдельно.


Так ровно об этом и речь. Вы считаете, что в вашем рефриджераторе нет мышиного сала? Это ошибка, другими словами- вашимыши затоптали вашего бегемота.






> Все равно не улавливаю вашу мысль. Вы не могли бы пояснить, чем подход "А лучше чем Б" негоден?


Хэ, это вы сами нам проясните, почему у вас один ваш подход лучше другого вашего подхода, причем в рамках одного предложения.





> Мои представления о Единой Горе не изменились.


Изменились. Ни один смертный не может противиться силе БФ.

----------


## Dron

> Пустота не субстрат.
> Есть множество Будд.


Пустота бессмертных Богов Олимпа от смертности- не субстрат.
Есть множество бессмертных богов Олимпа.

----------


## Германн

> Пустота бессмертных Богов Олимпа от смертности- не субстрат.
> Есть множество бессмертных богов Олимпа.


Греки считали, что бессмертие богам даёт Единое. Это субстрат: шуньявады в Древней Греции не было.
В отличие от Дхармакая-Будды, бог имеет разделение на внутренний и внешний мир, не обладает всеведением и т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Греки считали, что бессмертие богам даёт Единое. Это субстрат: шуньявады в Древней Греции не было.


Была, только что написал.

----------


## Германн

> Была, только что написал.


Если Вы вкладываете в греческие термины буддийский смысл - я не возражаю против смысла. Но у греков его не было.

----------


## Dron

> Если Вы вкладываете в греческие термины буддийский смысл - я не возражаю против смысла. Но у греков его не было.


Был, называется- греческие боги пусты от смертности. Смысл тот же, или вы иного мнения?

----------


## Германн

> Был, называется- греческие боги пусты от смертности. Смысл тот же, или вы иного мнения?


Смысл другой, потому что у пустоты много аспектов (взаимозависимое происхождение и др.) Бог тоже пуст от мира, но это не буддийская пустота.
Как Вы сами считаете, в чём заключается единство Будда-Дхармы и её отличие от остальных учений? В чём уникальность Слова Будды?

----------


## Dron

> Смысл другой, потому что у пустоты много аспектов (взаимозависимое происхождение и др.) Бог тоже пуст от мира, но это не буддийская пустота.
> Как Вы сами считаете, в чём заключается единство Будда-Дхармы и её отличие от остальных учений?


Я не уверен, что оно есть. Ибо Бодхисаттв - Махасаттв  в их полете различить весьма трудно. Развернуть?

----------


## Германн

> Я не уверен, что оно есть.


Вот и я пока не могу найти (на вербализуемом уровне) что-то общебуддийское + специфически буддийское, кроме совместимости с _пустотой пустоты_.
Во всех учениях предполагается субстрат (чаще всего, всеобщий). И лишь буддизм допускает несубстанциональную пустоту как природу вещей.

----------


## Dron

> Вот и я пока не могу найти (на вербализуемом уровне) что-то общебуддийское + специфически буддийское, кроме совместимости с пустотой пустоты.


С пустотой пустоты? Тогда читтаматрины- не буддисты, что скажете?

----------


## Германн

> С пустотой пустоты? Тогда читтаматрины- не буддисты, что скажете?


Их школу можно совместить с этим воззрением без разрушения концепций Читтаматры. Всеобщая субстанция для них не является принципиальной.
Если буддийская школа принципиально отвергнет пустоту пустоты, она не сможет показать своё отличие от индуизма или даосизма. Если это учение в полном объёме воспримет какая-то небуддийская школа, она начнёт превращаться в буддийскую (только встанет вопрос о квалификации Наставников).

----------


## Курт

> Шлиман сам финансировал свои раскопки, нет?


Верно. Но он был богат, а я нет. 



> Ну так и бегемот мышам не противоречит. Он просто им не сооветствует. Мыши отдельно, бегемоты отдельно.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Так ровно об этом и речь. Вы считаете, что в вашем рефриджераторе нет мышиного сала?


Сала нет. Мыши есть. Одни вольно бегают в подполе, другие, чистенькие и умытые, мирно сидят в клетках и получают свою пайку.



> вашимыши затоптали вашего бегемота.


Тогда я безнадежен. Что ж вы время-то теряете?



> Все равно не улавливаю вашу мысль. Вы не могли бы пояснить, чем подход "А лучше чем Б" негоден?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Хэ, это вы сами нам проясните, почему у вас один ваш подход лучше другого вашего подхода, причем в рамках одного предложения.


Во фразе, которую вы, цитируя, зачем-то разбили на 2 части, содержался ответ на этот вопрос. Подход А настраивает на позитивный лад, Б - нет.
А вот почему вы решили, что воззрение Б ("путь известен только нам, все остальные заблуждаются") принадлежит мне - это вы мне скажите.



> Изменились. Ни один смертный не может противиться силе БФ.


Чуть выше вы написали, что не знаете, изменились они или нет. Дрон, пожалуйста, будьте не только остроумны, но и последовательны.

----------


## Dron

> Их школу можно совместить с этим воззрением без разрушения концепций Читтаматры.


Продемонстрируйте. Это справедливое и исполнимое требование. Можете?

----------


## Dron

> Верно. Но он был богат, а я нет.


Вы определитесь с запросами. Хотите быть Шлиманом- сами финансируйте раскопки. Не хотите- отказывайтесь, от горы творожной истины, компренде?



> Сала нет. Мыши есть. Одни вольно бегают в подполе, другие, чистенькие и умытые, мирно сидят в клетках и получают свою пайку.


В которых из истина, а вкоторых- логика?




> Тогда я безнадежен. Что ж вы время-то теряете?


Я- не теряю))))))))))))))))))))))




> Во фразе, которую вы, цитируя, зачем-то разбили на 2 части, содержался ответ на этот вопрос. Подход А настраивает на позитивный лад, Б - нет.
> А вот почему вы решили, что воззрение Б ("путь известен только нам, все остальные заблуждаются") принадлежит мне - это вы мне скажите.


Потому, что это частный случай А, Курт.




> Чуть выше вы написали, что не знаете, изменились они или нет. Дрон, пожалуйста, будьте не только остроумны, но и последовательны.


Буду, подтвердите, что все в силе.

----------


## Германн

> Продемонстрируйте. Это справедливое и исполнимое требование. Можете?


Пустота не является отдельной от алая-виджнян сущностью: пустота не является всеобщим субстратом. 
Картина http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post24512 остаётся прежней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, Дрон + Герман - это поистине гремучая смесь.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Пустота не является отдельной от алая-виджнян сущностью: пустота не является всеобщим субстратом. 
> Картина http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post24512 остаётся прежней.


Одна картина остается прежней: пустота Богов Олимпа от смертности есть шунья богов Олимпа от смертности, и не какая то отдельная сущность.
Другая картина меняется: Герман вынужден принять греческое язычество, или отказаться от своих слов.

----------


## Кузьмич

Германн, а Вы что хотите, собственно?  :Smilie:  Обратить невольных индуистов-христиан в истинную веру? Чего неймется то?
Три тыра сообщаг за месяц и неделю - устыдитесь, буддисты  :Smilie: . Успокойтесь в мире!

----------


## Курт

> Вы определитесь с запросами. Хотите быть Шлиманом- сами финансируйте раскопки.


Как только заработаю капитал. ))



> горы творожной истины, компренде?


Мне кажется, когда вы говорите о горе _творожной_ или _зефирной_ истины, в этом есть что-то пренебрежительное. ))) Может, не стоит так-то?



> Сала нет. Мыши есть. Одни вольно бегают в подполе, другие, чистенькие и умытые, мирно сидят в клетках и получают свою пайку.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В которых из истина, а вкоторых- логика?


Логика - во всех (хотя не везде одинаково хорошая). Бегемотом (истиной) не является ни одна из них.



> Я- не теряю))))))))))))))))))))))


Ну, как скажете. )))



> Потому, что это частный случай А, Курт.


С чего бы это? А не претендует на истинность. А - это только чистая, сытая, привитая мышка. Она лучше грязной, голодной, больной мышки. Но не та ни другая не является бегемотом.

----------


## Курт

> Другая картина меняется: Герман вынужден принять греческое язычество, или отказаться от своих слов.


Нет, спасибо. Не надо Германна в язычество. Оставьте его себе.

----------


## Dron

> Мне кажется, когда вы говорите о горе _творожной_ или _зефирной_ истины, в этом есть что-то пренебрежительное. ))) Может, не стоит так-то?


Стоит, я утверждаю. Вся гора принадлежит буддистам. Не согласны- возражайте, аргументируйте. Или- предавайтесь уик энду.



> Логика - во всех (хотя не везде одинаково хорошая). Бегемотом (истиной) не является ни одна из них.


Вы испробовали сало всех, надеюсь? Чтобы не быть голословным?




> Ну, как скажете. )))


Ну, а как вы думали. Явно же не я изволил посетить буддийский форум с корабля?

----------


## Dron

> Нет, спасибо. Не надо Германна в язычество. Оставьте его себе.


Поздняк метаться, Курт.

----------


## Курт

> Стоит, я утверждаю. Вся гора принадлежит буддистам.


А она у вас именно творожно-зефирная?



> Вся гора принадлежит буддистам.


Обоснуйте.



> Вы испробовали сало всех, надеюсь? Чтобы не быть голословным?


Всех, которые живут в моем доме и кого удалось поймать, отмыть, сделать прививки - да.

----------


## Курт

> Поздняк метаться, Курт.


Я верю в Германна. После произнесения заклинания "Пустота пустоты пуста" ваши чары над ним развеются и он не пойдет ни в какое язычество.

----------


## Dron

> А она у вас именно творожно-зефирная?


У нас?) Разумеется! ))))




> Обоснуйте.


Будем строить обоснование от возражения. Извольте.





> Всех, которые живут в моем доме и кого удалось поймать, отмыть, сделать прививки - да.


Жрете мышей, стало быть... Ну, не важно, то что важно - выше.

----------


## Dron

> Я верю в Германна. После произнесения заклинания "Пустота пустоты пуста" ваши чары над ним развеются и он не пойдет ни в какое язычество.


Четкое заклинание, ясен пень. 
А что, если он уже там, и оттуда уже пришел к Будда Дхарме, такой атомный финал духовных поисков бывшего родновера вам не приемлем?
Вы как относитесь к родноверию?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А я и есть поверхностный неофит.


Ещё одной причиной приверженности  идее о "единстве всех религий" является страх, невуверенность и сомнения, опять же, вызванные отсутствием более глубокого проникновения в суть любого из предлагаемых путей, даже на относительном уровне. "Что если буддисты более точны в выражении конечной истины? А может христиане? Но ведь есть ещё язычество!" ..и т.д. В итоге человек пытается взять истину оптом! )) 




> Чтобы делать такие утверждения, надо иметь непосредственное знание того и другого.


Не обязательно. ) Например чтобы понять различие  буддизма и христианства не требуется непосредственного познания Ниббаны или опыта богообщения. ) Различия можно понять даже на концептуальном уровне. Ниббана - анатта. Бог христиан - личность. То, что эти категории без практической реализации не доступны познанию в полной мере здесь не причём.

----------


## Курт

> Будем строить обоснование от возражения. Извольте.


Вы выдвигаете тезис - вам его и обосновывать.



> Жрете мышей, стало быть...


С бегемотами сложности в нашей климатической зоне, а кушать-то хочется.



> А что, если он уже там, и оттуда уже пришел к Будда Дхарме, такой атомный финал духовных поисков бывшего родновера вам не приемлем?


Да наздоровье. Пусть теперь у вас и остается. ))



> Вы как относитесь к родноверию?


Мало знаком и особо не интересуюсь. Общее ощущение - новодел без какой-то особой глубины. Увы, но слишком уж качественно было разрушено славянское язычество православием. Впрочем, насчет отсутствия глубины - допускаю, что могу ошибаться.

----------


## Dron

> Вы выдвигаете тезис - вам его и обосновывать.


Возражений нет? Ништяк.



> С бегемотами сложности в нашей климатической зоне, а кушать-то хочется.


Дабл ништяк



> Да наздоровье. Пусть теперь у вас и остается. ))


Трипл ништяк
Тема свернулась  к вашим личным ништякам, вам то хорошо , и солнечно, а остальным каково? Выдайте позитив, пожалуйста.

----------


## Курт

> Ещё одной причиной приверженности  идее о "единстве всех религий" является страх, невуверенность и сомнения, опять же, вызванные отсутствием более глубокого проникновения в суть любого из предлагаемых путей, даже на относительном уровне. "Что если буддисты более точны в выражении конечной истины? А может христиане? Но ведь есть ещё язычество!" ..и т.д. В итоге человек пытается взять истину оптом! ))


По-моему, вопрос "Что, если [такие-то] более точны в выражении истины?" задается с интересом, дружелюбием и открытостью миру. А почему вы связываете задавание этого вопроса со страхом и неуверенностью?




> Не обязательно. ) Например чтобы понять различие  буддизма и христианства не требуется непосредственного познания Ниббаны или опыта богообщения. ) Различия можно понять даже на концептуальном уровне. Ниббана - анатта. Бог христиан - личность


Вы тему читали? Про различие концепций и того, относительно чего выстраивается концепция, говорилось не раз. Если у вас, как у Германна, понравившаяся концепция = истина, дальнейший разговор смысла не имеет. То, что буддийская концепция отличается от христианской, объяснять мне не надо.



> То, что эти категории без практической реализации не доступны познанию в полной мере здесь не причём.


Нельзя быть немножко беременной. Реализация либо есть, либо нет.

----------


## Курт

> Возражений нет? Ништяк.


Возражения, возможно, появятся после того, как вы дадите хоть какое-то обоснование.



> Тема свернулась  к вашим личным ништякам, вам то хорошо , и солнечно, а остальным каково? Выдайте позитив, пожалуйста.


Ну хорошо, вот вам позитив: если в буддизме преодолевается эгоцентрация, вам должно быть все равно, кто именно ловит ништяки, вы или я. Вам должно быть одинаково хорошо в любом случае.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нельзя быть немножко беременной. Реализация либо есть, либо нет.


Так речь то вовсе не о реализации, а о том, что для начала неплохо бы определиться с тем, что Вы собственно хотите реализовать!  :Smilie:  Здесь не нужна реализация, здесь например логика будет весьма уместна. )

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013), Богдан Б (09.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну хорошо, вот вам позитив: если в буддизме преодолевается эгоцентрация, вам должно быть все равно, кто именно ловит ништяки, вы или я. Вам должно быть одинаково хорошо в любом случае.


Преодоление эгоцентрации не равно безразличию или равнодушию. Это явный пример примитивного понимания  положений буддизма. ))

----------

Богдан Б (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну хорошо, вот вам позитив: если в буддизме преодолевается эгоцентрация, вам должно быть все равно, кто именно ловит ништяки, вы или я. Вам должно быть одинаково хорошо в любом случае.


Почему вы решили, что эгоцентрация (желания счастья себе) в буддизме "преодолевается"? Что за утренняя "Пионерская зорька" от Геббельса? С чего вы это взяли?

----------


## Курт

> Так речь то вовсе не о реализации, а о том, что для начала неплохо бы определиться с тем, что Вы собственно хотите реализовать!  Здесь не нужна реализация, здесь например логика будет весьма уместна. )


Состояние свободы как необусловленности ничем внешним. И я вижу, что об этом говорят разные учения, только по-разному.



> Ну хорошо, вот вам позитив: если в буддизме преодолевается эгоцентрация, вам должно быть все равно, кто именно ловит ништяки, вы или я. Вам должно быть одинаково хорошо в любом случае.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Преодоление эгоцентрации не равно безразличию или равнодушию. Это явный пример примитивного понимания положений буддизма. ))


Скажите пожалуйста, каким образом "радость от чужой радости" в вашем уме алхимически преобразуется в "безразличие/равнодушие"?

----------


## Курт

> Почему вы решили, что эгоцентрация (желания счастья себе) в буддизме "преодолевается"? Что за утренняя "Пионерская зорька" от Геббельса? С чего вы это взяли?


От чтения БФ, например. 




> эгоцентрация (желания счастья себе)


Обычно, мне казалось, под эгоцентрацией понимают не "желание счастья себе", а "желание счастья ТОЛЬКО себе". Идеал же, если верить вашим единоверцам - это когда "себя" нет, а "счастье" - есть.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скажите пожалуйста, каким образом "радость от чужой радости" в вашем уме алхимически преобразуется в "безразличие/равнодушие"?


Никаким. Если я неправильно Вас понял, то так и скажите.

----------


## Dron

> От чтения БФ, например.


Ну, что ж, легкое крушение идеалов детства ломами.





> Обычно, мне казалось, под эгоцентрацией понимают не "желание счастья себе", а "желание счастья ТОЛЬКО себе". Идеал же, если верить вашим единоверцам - это когда "себя" нет, а "счастье" - есть.


Идеал, это когда ясно, что такого термина, как "эго" , в буддизме нет.

----------


## Курт

> Никаким. Если я неправильно Вас понял, то так и скажите.


Вы меня неправильно поняли.

----------


## Курт

> Идеал, это когда ясно, что такого термина, как "эго" , в буддизме нет.


О чем тогда говорят все эти люди?
http://board.buddhist.ru/search.php?searchid=923640

----------


## Dron

> О чем тогда говорят все эти люди?
> http://board.buddhist.ru/search.php?searchid=923640


Все о своем, вероятно. А термина "эго"  в буддизме нет. Так вот.

----------


## Курт

> Все о своем, вероятно. А термина "эго"  в буддизме нет. Так вот.


А термины типа "омрачения", "клеши" в буддизме есть?

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А термины типа "омрачения", "клеши" в буддизме есть?


В буддизме есть вообще все, причем, соответственно пульсу вашего сердца, вам, конкретно, чего подать?

----------


## Курт

> В буддизме есть вообще все,





> А термина "эго"  в буддизме нет.


Я ведь просил вас быть не только остроумным.

----------

Нико (09.02.2013), Сергей Хос (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я ведь просил вас быть не только остроумным.


А я вас спрашивал- вам конкретно, чего подать?

----------


## Курт

> А я вас спрашивал- вам конкретно, чего подать?


Подайте, пожалуйста, ваше понимание того, чем "устранение эгоцентрации" отличается от "устранения клеш".

----------


## Dron

> Подайте, пожалуйста, ваше понимание того, чем "устранение эгоцентрации" отличается от "устранения клеш".


Определите "эго". Чтобы вы не делали лишних кругов.

----------


## Курт

> Определите "эго".


Совокупность психических процессов, субьективно воспринимаемых каждым в качестве "своей личности".

----------


## Dron

> Определите "эго". Чтобы вы не делали лишних кругов.





> Совокупность психических процессов, субьективно воспринимаемых каждым в качестве "своей личности".


Вы свои метания перед убийством очередного кролика явно же не определяете, как себя?

----------


## Курт

> Вы свои метания перед убийством очередного кролика явно же не определяете, как себя?


Мои переживания - часть меня.

----------


## Dron

> Мои переживания - часть меня.


Как и сон с Фреди Крюгером?

----------


## Tong Po

> Учение Будды можно понять неправильно, и результаты практики ничем не будут отличаться от шактистских.
> Будда учил чему-то уникальному, отсутствующему в других религиях. Это редкая Дхарма. Не видеть уникальности = не видеть ничего.


Ну вот Вы, например, сами себе упорно внушаете неправильное понимание. Чтобы понимать правильно совершенно не обязательно вообще подозревать о существовании иных уений. Достаточно опираться на прямо здесь и сейчас существующие Дхарму и Сангху. 
Уникальность есть и в Трике, и в Хрисьианстве, и в Исламе. И что?

----------

Курт (09.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Мадхьямака-прасангика - высшее философское воззрение, принятое школами Тибета. 
> Достаточно того, что философия других школ не вступает в противоречие с _пустотой пустоты_ (в чём единство Учения Будды). 
> Если увижу философию, способную лучше показать как единство Учения, так и отличие Будда-Дхармы от прочих учений - готов изменить своё мнение.
> 
> Для зарождения Бодхичитты, как и для узнавания ригпа, нужно отбросить ложные концепции.
> _Пустота пустоты_ необходима для практики, если карма дурная, а ум наполнен крайними идеями - как в моём случае.
> Кто-то сразу же, интуитивно, понимает всё бессамостно, но у меня нет способностей. Без шастр несубстанциональность не пойму.


Мадхъмака-прасангика принята как высшее воззрение *ДАЛЕКО НЕ ВСЕМИ ШКОЛАМИ ТИБЕТА*. В Дальневосточном Буддизме она вообще крайне редко рассматривается. Там - "царство" йогачары и татхагатагарбхи. В Тхераваде совсем нет мадхъямаки-прасангики. Вам всё это уже неоднократно и аргументированно показывали. Вы, простите, нормальный? Или проблемы есть?

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, Дрон + Герман - это поистине гремучая смесь.


ИМХО, в качестве тролля, Германн пока побеждает.

----------


## Германн

> Мадхъмака-прасангика принята как высшее воззрение *ДАЛЕКО НЕ ВСЕМИ ШКОЛАМИ ТИБЕТА*. В Дальневосточном Буддизме она вообще крайне редко рассматривается. Там - "царство" йогачары и татхагатагарбхи. В Тхераваде совсем нет мадхъямаки-прасангики. Вам всё это уже неоднократно и аргументированно показывали. Вы, простите, нормальный? Или проблемы есть?


Придётся ещё раз повторить. 
Прасангика это школа. А пустота пустоты - это принцип, *СОВМЕСТИМОСТЬ* с которым отличает учение о пустоте буддийских школ от небуддийских.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Германн, Вы в данном случае утверждаете, что лишь рантонгпа являются буддистами, или я Вас неправильно понял?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вы в данном случае утверждаете, что лишь рантонгпа являются буддистами, или я Вас неправильно понял?


Имхо, достоверный жентонг не исправляет бессамостную онтологию, а дополняет рантонг позитивными описаниями светоносной ясности дхарм.
_Пустота пустоты_ взялась не от балды, а из Сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты - исключающей представления о самой пустоте, как о неком субстрате.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Но, насколько я понимаю, в тибетской традиции далеко не все придерживаются такой позиции, джонангпа свойственно считать, что второй поворот колеса Учения является лишь косвенно разъясняющим окончательное значение. Не перестают же джонангпа и другие жентонгпа от этого быть последователями Будды, право.

----------


## Германн

> Но, насколько я понимаю, в тибетской традиции далеко не все придерживаются такой позиции, джонангпа свойственно считать, что второй поворот колеса Учения является лишь косвенно разъясняющим окончательное значение. Не перестают же джонангпа и другие жентонгпа от этого быть последователями Будды, право.


Не знаю: наверное, нет. Как интерпретируется жентог в современной Джонанг, нужно спрашивать у их Лам. Согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе (не протестующим против Джонанг) и Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, есть достоверный жентонг, но есть и недостоверный. В беседе с лектором центра Джонанг Карма Палджор, не удалось определить различия по 4-м Печатям между воззрением Джонанг и современной Адвайтой Рамана Махарши. Современные адвайтисты могут легко согласиться с 1-й, 2-й и 4-й Печатью. Если же нет _пустоты пустоты_, согласятся и с 3-й Печатью.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> _Пустота пустоты_ взялась не от балды, а из Сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты - исключающей представления о самой пустоте, как о неком субстрате.


Относительно уместности воззрения о безсамосности пустотности у меня нет никаких возражений, поскольку я и сам в полной мере его разделяю, но при этом не нахожу для себя возможным утверждать, что лишь философская система прасанги является буддийской.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013), Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Относительно уместности воззрения о безсамосности пустотности у меня нет никаких возражений, поскольку я и сам в полной мере его разделяю, но при этом не нахожу для себя возможным утверждать, что лишь философская система прасанги является буддийской.


А кто такое утверждал? Речь об отличиях Дхармы от не-Дхармы. Если сказать "церковно", догматически - это Четыре Печати. Но адвайта Раманы Махарши, к примеру, вполне  совместима с 1-й, 2-й и 4-й Печатями. В шайвизме есть своё учение о шунье. В чём же разница? В совместимости (sic!) буддийских учений с принципом _пустоты пустоты_. Принцип был сформулирован тогда, когда Учение начали путать с индуизмом. Но кто-то и без принципа не путал.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Я, честно говоря, не готов обсуждать эту тему основываясь на приведённом примере с адвайта-ведантой, поскольку имею весьма призрачное представление о философских воззрениях этой духовной системы, но из Вашего рассуждения логичным является вывод о том, что сторонники «инопустоты» последователями буддизма не являются. Мне представляется данное утверждение весьма противоречивым.

----------


## Германн

> Я, честно говоря, не готов обсуждать эту тему основываясь на приведённом примере с адвайта-ведантой, поскольку имею весьма призрачное представление о философских воззрениях этой духовной системы, но из Вашего рассуждения логичным является вывод о том, что сторонники «инопустоты» последователями буддизма не являются. Мне представляется данное утверждение весьма противоречивым.


Недостоверный жентонг критиковался сотни лет. В чём проблема признать, что отдельный буддийский философ был способен в чём-то ошибаться? Критерием ошибки - объективным - будет неспособность различить буддизм и индуизм.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Да, вопрос весьма непростой.

----------


## Dron

Герман, пустота Богов Олимпа от смертности есть шунья богов Олимпа от смертности, и не какая то отдельная сущность.
В слове " шунья" нет никакой буддийской специфики, в его смысле тоже нет никакой буддийской специфики, специфика только в определениях, которые разные даже в подшколах мадхъямаки. Что вы на это, допустим, имеете сказать?

----------


## Dron

> Недостоверный жентонг критиковался сотни лет. В чём проблема признать, что отдельный буддийский философ был способен в чём-то ошибаться?


Признать?- ни в чем. Докажите. Это возможно в рамках сети. Не какие нибудь там абстрактные непроверяемые сиддхи, а конкретное доказательство.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В чём проблема признать, что отдельный буддийский философ был способен в чём-то ошибаться? Критерием ошибки - объективным - будет неспособность различить буддизм и индуизм.


Проблема в том, что буддийские философы довольно интенсивно друг друга критиковали за воззрения.
Если бы главный принцип был такой простой и очевидный, этого бы не происходило.
Скорее всего разграничительная линия - просто вера в Будду )))

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013), Курт (09.02.2013), Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Айвар

Под радостные крики неофита ... Разграничительной линией является достижение первой джхана, что включает в себя и непосредственное умение и владение пустотностью (спокойствие и миролюбие) ума и отсутствие пристрастия к ритуалам.

----------


## Нико

> Под радостные крики неофита ...


"Неофиты нервно курят в стороне".





> Разграничительной линией является достижение первой джхана


А что, небуддисты её не достигают?

----------

Сергей Хос (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Под радостные крики неофита ... Разграничительной линией является достижение первой джхана, что включает в себя и непосредственное умение и владение пустотностью (спокойствие и миролюбие) ума и отсутствие пристрастия к ритуалам.


Первая джхана ничего такого в себя не включает, это включается опционно, по желанию трудящихся, путем отдельной практики.

----------


## Курт

> Как и сон с Фреди Крюгером?


Мой сон - несомненно, мой, а не ваш.

----------


## Dron

> Мой сон - несомненно, мой, а не ваш.


Суровое начало.

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Суровое начало.


А то.
Вернемся к вопросу эгоцентрации?

----------


## Dron

> А то.
> Вернемся к вопросу эгоцентрации?


Я за.

----------


## Курт

> Я за.


Тогда:



> Подайте, пожалуйста, ваше понимание того, чем "устранение эгоцентрации" отличается от "устранения клеш".

----------


## Dron

Эго



> Совокупность психических процессов, субьективно воспринимаемых каждым в качестве "своей личности".


Выходит, Курт, что эго у вас то появляется, то исчезает. Ведь не всегдда же случается рефлексия, не каждый момент?

----------


## Dron

> Подайте, пожалуйста, ваше понимание того, чем "устранение эгоцентрации" отличается от "устранения клеш".


Под устранением клеш вы понимаете процесс или результат?

----------


## Курт

> Эго
> 
> Выходит, Курт, что эго у вас то появляется, то исчезает. Ведь не всегдда же случается рефлексия, не каждый момент?


Совокупность-то никуда не девается, вне зависимости от того, осознаю я ее или нет.



> Под устранением клеш вы понимаете процесс или результат?


Как вам удобнее, так и готов понимать.

----------


## Dron

> Совокупность-то никуда не девается, вне зависимости от того, осознаю я ее или нет.


Ну, зашибись, тогда исправляйте свое определенние в свете этого нового освежающего понимания:




> Совокупность психических процессов, субьективно воспринимаемых каждым в качестве "своей личности".





> Как вам удобнее, так и готов понимать.


Да мне никак неудобно, я считаю бредом оба варианта, но скромно об этом молчу.

----------


## Айвар

> Первая джхана ничего такого в себя не включает, это включается опционно, по желанию трудящихся, путем отдельной практики.


Да, интересно было бы узнать мнение тхеравады о соотношении первой джханы и вступившего в поток.



> Вступивший в поток обладает следующими (в должной мере развитыми) качествами:
> 1. Мудростью
> 2. Сосредоточением
> 3. Осознанностью
> 4. Усердием
> 5. Верой (по отношению к Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе)
> 
> Вступивший в поток не имеет:
> 1. Воззрений о том, чем является «я» 
> ...


О джханах же говорится, что их достижение возможно при полном устранении пяти помех.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.02.2013)

----------


## Айвар

> А что, небуддисты её не достигают?


 Да дело не в этом ... а в том, что если бы ее достигали все буддийские философы, то не было бы и разногласий ))) Многие из достигших первой джхана, запросто позиционируют с буддийскими воззрениями. И многие не достигшие первой джхана блуждают в потемках воззрений, например об отсутствии самобытия или пустотности.
Ясное дело, что пустотность никоим боком не связана с воззрением пустоты (как это могло бы иметь место у буддийских философов), а с наблюдением за применением и функционированием ума, его активной и пассивной фазы, с наблюдением работы правого и левого полушария, а также за наблюдением дуализма восприятия парных органов чувств, вот такой пень ...

----------


## Курт

> Ну, зашибись, тогда исправляйте свое определенние в свете этого нового освежающего понимания:


Мне исправлять *мое* определение по причине *вашего* нового освежающего понимания?
" субьективно воспринимаемых каждым в качестве "своей личности"" - это акциденция, указывающая на интересующую нас разновидность "совокупностей", а не атрибут этой совокупности.





> Под устранением клеш вы понимаете процесс или результат?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как вам удобнее, так и готов понимать.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да мне никак неудобно, я считаю бредом оба варианта, но скромно об этом молчу.


Другими словами, вы считаете:
а) бессмысленным пытаться устранить омрачения,
б) невозможным достижение состояния, когда нет омрачений.
Я правильно понял вашу мысль?

----------


## Айвар

> Современные адвайтисты могут легко согласиться с 1-й, 2-й и 4-й Печатью. Если же нет _пустоты пустоты_, согласятся и с 3-й Печатью.


Да, интересно, тем более что в Адвайте "я есть" едва ли не фундаментальный постулат, который может быть услышан от просветленного учителя. Но тут под "я есть" скорее подразумевается неконвенционный подход, способ каким мы обнаруживаем себя в настоящем, то есть мы наблюдаем наблюдателя и естественным оказывается, что наблюдать нам нечего и ум можно спокойно повесить на вешалку, в мире без него ничего не случится ... быть может он даже станет лучше ))) Ум это толька часть, это совокупность условий и приоритетных причин, но даже просто перечислить все условия и причины не под силу никому. 
Таким образом утверждается необусловленность или дхарма. Наглядный пример это дхарма пространства, она ничем не обусловлена. Ум замирает в бескогнечном усилии представить себе границу пространства и положить предел небусловленности. Подобная петрушка имеет быть со всеми четырьмя печатями ...

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Курт;550896]


> Мне исправлять *мое* определение по причине *вашего* нового освежающего понимания?


Именно, вы дали определение, потом привели довод в пользу его несостоятельности. Если не вам, то укажите, кому в таких случаях положено исправлять ваши мнения, я, возможно, по незнанию нарушил королевский ритуал.






> Другими словами, вы считаете:
> а) бессмысленным пытаться устранить омрачения,
> б) невозможным достижение состояния, когда нет омрачений.
> Я правильно понял вашу мысль?


Какую именно, которая вопрос, что есть устранение клеш - процесс, или результат? Боюсь, что неправильно на 100%, иначе вы бы ответили. 
Вот и подожду ответа, как неисправимый оптимист.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да дело не в этом ... а в том, что если бы ее достигали все буддийские философы, то не было бы и разногласий )))


Классический пример: Цонкапа и Горампа.
Кто из них не достиг первой джханы, по-вашему?

----------


## Нико

> Да дело не в этом ... а в том, что если бы ее достигали все буддийские философы, то не было бы и разногласий )))


Зря так думаете. Вон небуддисты её тоже достигают.




> Многие из достигших первой джхана, запросто позиционируют с буддийскими воззрениями. И многие не достигшие первой джхана блуждают в потемках воззрений, например об отсутствии самобытия или пустотности.


Отсутствие "самобытия или пустотность" -- это "потёмки воззрений"?


> Ясное дело, что пустотность никоим боком не связана с воззрением пустоты (как это могло бы иметь место у буддийских философов),


Дело ясное, что дело тёмное. Масло каким-то боком связано с маслом? 




> а с наблюдением за применением и функционированием ума, его активной и пассивной фазы, с наблюдением работы правого и левого полушария, а также за наблюдением дуализма восприятия парных органов чувств, вот такой пень ...


По-Вашему, это пустотность?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Кстати, в новом выпуске "Буддизма России" будет много внимания уделено как раз взаимоотношение буддизма и одного из внешних учений, т.е. христианства, в том числе будет и моя статья на эту тему. В связи с этим вопрос к участникам- стоит ли на время закрыть тему, чтобы участники успели ознакомиться с материалами, размещенными в вышеуказанном журнале, собрали иную информацию, а потом, вместо холивара, продолжали бы дискуссию с новыми силами, ибо 157 страниц данной темы, боюсь, скоро сделают ее одной из наиболее зафлуженных тем форума :Smilie:

----------

Германн (09.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Именно, вы дали определение, потом привели довод в пользу его несостоятельности.


Я дал определение, вы его неверно поняли, я уточнил смысл той его части которую вы поняли неверно.




> Какую именно, которая вопрос, что есть устранение клеш - процесс, или результат?


Нет, вот эту:



> я считаю бредом оба варианта

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, в новом выпуске "Буддизма России" будет много внимания уделено как раз взаимоотношение буддизма и одного из внешних учений, т.е. христианства, в том числе будет и моя статья на эту тему. В связи с этим вопрос к участникам- стоит ли на время закрыть тему, чтобы участники успели ознакомиться с материалами, размещенными в вышеуказанном журнале, собрали иную информацию, а потом, вместо холивара, продолжали бы дискуссию с новыми силами, ибо 157 страниц данной темы, боюсь, скоро сделают ее одной из наиболее зафлуженных тем форума


Чтение Вашей статьи даст новые силы?

----------


## Dron

> Я дал определение, вы его неверно поняли, я уточнил смысл той его части которую вы поняли неверно.


Уточните, что именно я понял неверно, а то у меня пока совершенно обратное впечатление.



> Нет, вот эту:


Да, верно, но по разным совершенно причинам. С какого варианта вам начать предпочтительней?

----------


## Курт

> Уточните, что именно я понял неверно, а то у меня пока совершенно обратное впечатление.


То, что осознаваемость психических процессов как "своих" - обязательный атрибут эго.



> Да, верно, но по разным совершенно причинам. С какого варианта вам начать предпочтительней?


С вариванта



> я считаю бредом оба варианта

----------


## Dron

> То, что осознаваемость психических процессов как "своих" - обязательный атрибут эго.


Я понял ровно так, как вы написали. Вы в определение встроили "воспринимаемые ". И менять определение не намерены, вроде? Поймите и меня тоже- надо понять определение собеседника, иначе- какая может быть беседа? 



> С вариванта


Я подожду, с вашего разрешения, эон, или два, выбор за вами.

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Айвар

> Классический пример: Цонкапа и Горампа.
> Кто из них не достиг первой джханы, по-вашему?


А что много спорили? Тут вы правы, разногласий хватит еще на семь воплощений ))) Первую джхану не только достигать , но и практиковать надо, вплоть до достижения второй.
Есть еще один момент, быть может они были так заняты тибетским вариантом буддизма, что не удосужились чтения Канона (((

----------


## Германн

> Герман, пустота Богов Олимпа от смертности есть шунья богов Олимпа от смертности, и не какая то отдельная сущность.
> В слове " шунья" нет никакой буддийской специфики, в его смысле тоже нет никакой буддийской специфики, специфика только в определениях, которые разные даже в подшколах мадхъямаки. Что вы на это, допустим, имеете сказать?


То же, что раньше говорил. Если какая-то традиция (например, греческое язычество) воспримет шуньяваду, в полном объёме Учения о пустоте - получится неортодоксальная, но по сути буддийская школа. Вопрос будет стоять уже не о словесной Дхарме (которая будет воспринята), но о реализованной Дхарме: о подтверждении квалификации их Учителей. Я бы только приветствовал трансформацию небуддийских религий в Будда-Дхарму. Просто это не нужно тем людям, которые их практикуют. Совместимость с принципом _пустоты пустоты_, отсутствие всеобщей субстанции - совсем не то, что ищут для себя теисты. Поэтому, никакой общности учений (кроме нравственности, где есть пересечения) - не получается. За исключением Юндрунг Бон.

----------


## Айвар

> По-Вашему, это пустотность?


Да, хотя можно созерцать форму как пустоту (от определений) и пустоту как форму (слова), но все зависит от того будет ли дальнейший толчок ... и что-то мне подсказывает, что непременно будет ))) вот только в каком направлении, а здесь как раз и пригодится то, на что я указал, наблюдение активности ума. Вы же больше чем ум, пространство больше чем наше представление о бесконечности пространства или это не так?



> Поэтому, Учитель сказал, что все явления
> Изначально пребывают в покое, несозданы,
> И по своей природе, пребывают за пределами страданий.
> Поэтому, нет никакого происхождения.

----------


## Курт

> Я понял ровно так, как вы написали.


Язык - такая штука, что одну и ту же фразу можно понять совершенно по-разному. Я вкладывал один смысл, вы увидели другой.



> Вы в определение встроили "воспринимаемые ". И менять определение не намерены, вроде?


Не намерен. Не всегда воспринимаемое осознается.



> Я подожду, с вашего разрешения, эон, или два, выбор за вами.


Ну хорошо. Если вам все равно, с процесса начинать или с результата, начните сразу и с того и с другого.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Курт;550944]


> Язык - такая штука, что одну и ту же фразу можно понять совершенно по-разному. Я вкладывал один смысл, вы увидели другой.


Доверимся, как бэ, ходу времени, посмотрим.




> Не намерен. Не всегда воспринимаемое осознается.


ТОгда исключите из определения слова о восприятии. Казалось бы- чего проще. Мне это (коррекция определения) представляется совершенно естественным, но я не навязываю вам мнения, что некоторые вещи могут быть простыми.




> Ну хорошо. Если вам все равно, с процесса начинать или с результата, начните сразу и с того и с другого.


Ваш зажигательный азарт не отменяет того факта, что язык- описание- линейны. Выбирайте.

----------


## Курт

> ТОгда исключите из определения слова о восприятии. Казалось бы- чего проще. Мне это (коррекция определения) представляется совершенно естественным, но я не навязываю вам мнения, что некоторые вещи могут быть простыми.


Нельзя исключать, т.к. есть, например, тяжело больные люди, у которых психические процессы есть, а эго - нет. Т.е. в силу дефекта эти психические процессы никогда не могут быть восприняты этими людьми как "свои".
Представьте, что мы с вами говорим о маяке. Определить наличие маяка можно по его свету, но маяк светит не всегда.
Маяк не исчезает тогда, когда не светит (не все воспринимаемое осознается).
Однако, бывают и разрушенные маяки (больные, в принципе не способные к самоосознанию).



> Ваш зажигательный азарт не отменяет того факта, что язык- описание- линейны. Выбирайте.


Ничто не мешает вам написать про процесс, а строчкой ниже - про результат. Или наоборот.

----------


## Нико

> Да, хотя можно созерцать форму как пустоту (от определений) и пустоту как форму (слова), но все зависит от того будет ли дальнейший толчок ... и что-то мне подсказывает, что непременно будет ))) вот только в каком направлении, а здесь как раз и пригодится то, на что я указал, наблюдение активности ума. Вы же больше чем ум, пространство больше чем наше представление о бесконечности пространства или это не так?


Шуньята -- это как раз отсутствие активности ума.

----------


## Dron

> Нельзя исключать, т.к. есть, например, тяжело больные люди, у которых психические процессы есть, а эго - нет. Т.е. в силу дефекта эти психические процессы никогда не могут быть восприняты этими людьми как "свои".
> Представьте, что мы с вами говорим о маяке. Определить наличие маяка можно по его свету, но маяк светит не всегда.
> Маяк не исчезает тогда, когда не светит (не все воспринимаемое осознается).
> Однако, бывают и разрушенные маяки (больные, в принципе не способные к самоосознанию).


Ну вот, как говорится, не могла же истина быть скрытой столь долго? Все таки, вы согласны со мной, что эго, исходя из вашего определения раннего австриййского периода, существует ровно столько, сколько наблюдаемо, и не наносекундой долее?





> Ничто не мешает вам написать про процесс, а строчкой ниже - про результат. Или наоборот.


Ничто не мешает, как вы метко отметили, я просто ожидаю. Выбирайте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть еще один момент, быть может они были так заняты тибетским вариантом буддизма, что не удосужились чтения Канона (((


Такое предположение свидетельствует о столь глубоком знании темы, что я умолкаю в почтении.

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Ну вот, как говорится, не могла же истина быть скрытой столь долго? Все таки, вы согласны со мной, что эго, исходя из вашего определения раннего австриййского периода, существует ровно столько, сколько наблюдаемо, и не наносекундой долее?


Вы под "наблюдением" в данном случае подразумеваете восприятие или осознание воспринятого?



> Ничто не мешает, как вы метко отметили, я просто ожидаю.


Раз ничего не мешает, пишите про процесс, а строчкой ниже - про результат.

----------


## Tong Po

> Имхо, достоверный жентонг не исправляет бессамостную онтологию, а дополняет рантонг позитивными описаниями светоносной ясности дхарм.
> _Пустота пустоты_ взялась не от балды, а из Сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты - исключающей представления о самой пустоте, как о неком субстрате.


" "Майтрейя, существует десять видов, и они устраняются пустотой. Каковы эти десять? Они суть:
 Различные знаки слогов и слов, посредством которых осознается значение доктрины. Эти устраняются пустотой всех явлений.
 Знаки, являющиеся континуумом возникновения, разрушения, пребывания и превращения, посредством которых постигается смысл таковости пребывания, устраняются пустотой качества и пустотой безначального и бесконечного.
 Знаки различения истиной личности и знаки, мыслимые как "я есть", посредством которых постигают схваченный объект, устраняются пустотой внутреннего и пустотой ненаблюдаемого.
 Знаки различения радости, посредством которых познают схваченный объект, устраняются пустотой внешнего.
 Знаки внутреннего счастья и знаки внешнего привлечения, посредством которых постигают объекты-источники, такие как отношения мужчин и женщин и обладание, устраняются пустотой внешнего и пустотой собственной природы.
 Знаки неизмеримого, посредством которых постигают пребывающие объекты, устраняются пустотой великого.
 Внутренние знаки мирного освобождения, зависимые от бесформенного, устраняются пустотой составных явлений.
 Знаки бессамостности личности, знаки бессамостности явлений, знаки только-сознания и знаки высшего, посредством которых познают объект таковости качества, устраняются пустотой происходящего вне крайностей, пустотой не-вещей, пустотой самобытия не-вещей и пустотой высшего.
 Несоставные знаки и знаки неизменного, которыми постигается объект чистой таковости, устраняются пустотой несоставных явлений и пустотой включенности.
 Знаки пустоты, посредством которых принимают в ум саму пустоту, являющуюся противоядием для этих знаков, устраняются пустотностью пустоты".

Сандхинирмочана Сутра.

То есть совершенно очевидно, что Сам Благодатный говорит о том, что пустота пустоты (идол Германна) предназначена именно для буддистов Махаяны для устранения привязанности к самой концепции Шуньяты. Такая концептуал ная шунья как раз только у мадхъямиков, неверно понимающих шуньяваду и может возникнуть. Не даром Сандхинирмочага Сутра относится к Третьему Повороту. Но Германн умудрисля привязаться к к концепции Шуньяты, а к самой упайе. Потому что он упорно не желает изучать первоисточники.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не знаю: наверное, нет. Как интерпретируется жентог в современной Джонанг, нужно спрашивать у их Лам. Согласно Е.С. Далай-Ламе (не протестующим против Джонанг) и Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, есть достоверный жентонг, но есть и недостоверный. В беседе с лектором центра Джонанг Карма Палджор, не удалось определить различия по 4-м Печатям между воззрением Джонанг и современной Адвайтой Рамана Махарши. Современные адвайтисты могут легко согласиться с 1-й, 2-й и 4-й Печатью. Если же нет _пустоты пустоты_, согласятся и с 3-й Печатью.


А при чём тут непротестующий ЕСДЛ?! Он - один из членов Сангхи. Так же как и монахи Джонанг. И в этом смысле они равны. Он - великий пандита, однако и в Джонанг есть великие пандиты.

----------


## Dron

> Вы под "наблюдением" в данном случае подразумеваете восприятие или осознание воспринятого?


Курт, ничто не заставит меня прервать ваш процесс самоосознания. Как скажете, так и будет. Совершенствуйтесь, если есть куда. Надеюсь, что некуда.




> Раз ничего не мешает, пишите про процесс, а строчкой ниже - про результат.


Я был бы полностью к этому готов, если бы вы определили соотношение таких понятий как "наблюдение эго", "восприятие эго", и "эгоцентрация"; поймите меня верно- просто есть намерение говорить об испрошенном собеседником, а не витать, как вы (или не вы) метко выразились, в облаках.

----------


## Tong Po

> А кто такое утверждал? Речь об отличиях Дхармы от не-Дхармы. Если сказать "церковно", догматически - это Четыре Печати. Но адвайта Раманы Махарши, к примеру, вполне  совместима с 1-й, 2-й и 4-й Печатями. В шайвизме есть своё учение о шунье. В чём же разница? В совместимости (sic!) буддийских учений с принципом _пустоты пустоты_. Принцип был сформулирован тогда, когда Учение начали путать с индуизмом. Но кто-то и без принципа не путал.


Вам сколько раз повторили, что надо рассматривать *В СОВОКУПНОСТИ*? Это недоступно Вашему пониманию? Поизучайте тогда у хорошего преподавателя системный анализ.

----------


## Нико

> А при чём тут непротестующий ЕСДЛ?! Он - один из членов Сангхи. Так же как и монахи Джонанг. И в этом смысле они равны. Он - великий пандита, однако и в Джонанг есть великие пандиты.


Йонтен Гьялцо? Который не монах?

----------


## Курт

> Вы под "наблюдением" в данном случае подразумеваете восприятие или осознание воспринятого?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как скажете, так и будет.


Ок. Эго существует до тех пор, пока психические процессы могут быть восприняты и осознаны существом как "свои".



> Я был бы полностью к этому готов, если бы вы определили соотношение таких понятий как "наблюдение эго", "восприятие эго", и "эгоцентрация".


Про эгоцентрацию вопрос был вам, я напомню.
Термин "наблюдение" так же ввели вы. Я говорил только о восприятии и осознании. Что вы подразумевали под "наблюдением" в данном случае - без понятия.
Так что мне отвечать только про восприятие. Извольте: если нечто воспринимается, значит, оно присутствует в нашем поле опыта.

----------


## Вантус

> Йонтен Гьялцо? Который не монах?


Вы случайно не издеваетесь?

----------


## Нико

> Вы случайно не издеваетесь?


Нет, что Вы. ) Последний высокий лама, держатель традиции Джонанг, был Богдо-геген Ринпоче. Других знаете подобного же уровня?

----------


## Tong Po

> Йонтен Гьялцо? Который не монах?


А что Джонанг уменьшилась до размеров одного человека?

----------


## Нико

> А что Джонанг уменьшилась до размеров одного человека?


В России, видно, да. А в Шимле (Индия) довольно крупный монастырь существует. Насчёт Тибета -- не в курсе.

----------


## Tong Po

> В России, видно, да. А в Шимле (Индия) довольно крупный монастырь существует. Насчёт Тибета -- не в курсе.


Хм... Вот тут: 
http://www.jonangpa.ru/teachers/

И потом, в России не уменьшился, а только-только начался.

----------


## Нико

> Хм... Вот тут: 
> http://www.jonangpa.ru/teachers/
> 
> И потом, в России не уменьшился, а только-только начался.


А где вот эти двое-трое из современников находятся? Сейчас?

----------


## Dron

> Ок. Эго существует до тех пор, пока психические процессы могут быть восприняты и осознаны существом как "свои".


Пока ясно. Возможно, эта ясность ложная, посмотрим. 




> Так что мне отвечать только про восприятие. Извольте: если нечто воспринимается, значит, оно присутствует в нашем поле опыта.


Если совокупность психических процессов воспринимается, то зачем устранять ее восприятие? Восприятие клеш тоже устранять  не надо, ибо это не полезно для буддизма. Клеши надо видеть, это полезно не станете ж вы с этим спорить? Если вы считаете эгоцентрацию равной восприятию психических процессов, то вот, ответ.

----------


## Нико

> Восприятие клеш тоже устранять  не надо, ибо это не полезно для буддизма. Клеши надо видеть, это полезно не станете ж вы с этим спорить?


Дрон, ты как там себя чувствуешь? А то у меня возникло ощущение из твоих слов, что восприятие самобытия клеш устранять не надо.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, ты как там себя чувствуешь?


Пока хорошо, но готов к тому, что ты объяснишь, что надо чувствовать себя хуже.



> А то у меня возникло ощущение из твоих слов, что восприятие самобытия клеш устранять не надо.


Какое необычное ощущение, даже чувствуется некоторая растерянность перед таким фактом.

----------


## Нико

> Какое необычное ощущение, даже чувствуется некоторая растерянность перед таким фактом.


Соберись.

----------


## Tong Po

> А где вот эти двое-трое из современников находятся? Сейчас?


Не знаю. А резве это делает их не-членами Сангхи? Или не-современников не-пандитами?!

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. А резве это делает их не-членами Сангхи? Или не-современников не-пандитами?!


Мы тут про современников вроде говорили.

----------


## Германн

> "Знаки пустоты, посредством которых принимают в ум саму пустоту, являющуюся противоядием для этих знаков, устраняются пустотностью пустоты".
> Сандхинирмочана Сутра.
> 
> То есть совершенно очевидно, что Сам Благодатный говорит о том, что пустота пустоты (идол Германна) предназначена именно для буддистов Махаяны для устранения привязанности к самой концепции Шуньяты. Такая концептуал ная шунья как раз только у мадхъямиков, неверно понимающих шуньяваду и может возникнуть. Не даром Сандхинирмочага Сутра относится к Третьему Повороту. Но Германн умудрисля привязаться к к концепции Шуньяты, а к самой упайе. Потому что он упорно не желает изучать первоисточники.


Концептуальная Шунья - это Абсолют, Бог, Парашунья=Парашива, всеобщий субстрат. 
Неверно понимают шуньяваду монисты, считающие Третий поворот отменой Второго и Первого.




> Вам сколько раз повторили, что надо рассматривать *В СОВОКУПНОСТИ*? Это недоступно Вашему пониманию? Поизучайте тогда у хорошего преподавателя системный анализ.


В случае современной Адвайты (школы Раманы Махарши) все Четыре Печати, в их совокупности, не работают - если не выделяется _пустота пустоты_ (противоположность Атмана, всеобщей субстанции). Адвайтисты могут согласиться с любыми утверждениями любой из Печатей (sic!), если они не связаны с _пустотой пустоты_. Да, я знаю, что догматический ответ на вопрос, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма - "Четыре Печати". Но есть ещё факты: такой ответ, без конкретизации _пустоты пустоты_, или иного отрицания всеобщего субстрата, больше не работает. Ещё раз повторю, специально для Вас: Четыре Печати, в их совокупности, больше не отличают буддизм от не-буддизма. Если не уточняется отсутствие всеобщего субстрата: если, специальным образом, не предотвращается превращение шуньи в Абсолют либо замещение шуньи Абсолютом.

(С тем, что учение Раманы Махарши это Будда-Дхарма, не согласен.)




> А резве это делает их не-членами Сангхи? Или не-современников не-пандитами?!


*В чём отличие онтологии Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?
Что в Джонанг есть такого, с чем адвайтисты ни в коем случае не согласятся?
Если отличий нет, то почему Джонанг буддийская Сангха, когда адвайта - это индуизм?*

Только не нужно формальных догматических отговорок: "Четыре Печати", "совокупность Печатей" и т.д.
Современная адвайта с лёгкостью переваривает Печати, если нет специальных уточнений: и получается индуизм.
Как известно, в современном шиваизме есть и своё учение о пустоте.

(С тем, что Четыре Печати это критерий Санатана-Дхармы, не согласен.)

----------


## Нико

> Концептуальная Шунья - это Абсолют, Бог, Парашунья = Парашива.


Вам, может, на Ганг съездить? Там Вам многое про это расскажут.



> Неверно понимают шуньяваду не мадхьямики, а считающие Третий поворот не дополнением, но отменой Второго.


Это кто такие?

----------


## Курт

> Если совокупность психических процессов воспринимается, то зачем устранять ее восприятие?


С моего политеистического балкона - однозначно, незачем. А вот у вас, в буддизме, я так понимаю, есть разные мнения на этот счет? Тхеравадины одну линию гнут, ваджраянисты - другую...



> Восприятие клеш тоже устранять не надо, ибо это не полезно для буддизма. Клеши надо видеть, это полезно не станете ж вы с этим спорить?


Наверное, не только видеть, но и осознавать как клеши, а не как что-то иное?
Вот только если это делать, они куда-то начинают пропадать, как говорят.



> Если вы считаете эгоцентрацию равной восприятию психических процессов


Не считаю. А вы считаете?

----------


## Германн

Это вопросы всем сторонникам и знатокам Джонанг: 

В чём отличие онтологии Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?
Что в Джонанг есть такого, с чем адвайтисты ни в коем случае не согласятся?
Если отличий нет, то почему Джонанг буддийская Сангха, когда адвайта - это индуизм?

Догматический ответ "Четыре Печати" больше не работает:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551020

----------


## Tong Po

> Мы тут про современников вроде говорили.


Я, вроде, не уточнял да и Германн тоже. Так что необязательно.

----------


## Dron

> С моего политеистического балкона - однозначно, незачем. А вот у вас, в буддизме, я так понимаю, есть разные мнения на этот счет? Тхеравадины одну линию гнут, ваджраянисты - другую...


Нет, в этом вопросе расхождений нет. Видеть клеши полезно, будь- ты хоть сухопутный еж.




> Наверное, не только видеть, но и осознавать как клеши, а не как что-то иное?
> Вот только если это делать, они куда-то начинают пропадать, как говорят.


Ну, если пропадают, так и бох с ними, так и зашибись.



> Не считаю. А вы считаете?


Мне одинаково интересен любой ваш выбор.

----------


## Tong Po

> Концептуальная Шунья - это Абсолют, Бог, Парашунья=Парашива, всеобщий субстрат. 
> Неверно понимают шуньяваду монисты, считающие Третий поворот отменой Второго и Первого.
> 
> 
> В случае современной Адвайты (школы Раманы Махарши) все Четыре Печати, в их совокупности, не работают - если не выделяется _пустота пустоты_ (противоположность Атмана, всеобщей субстанции). Адвайтисты могут согласиться с любыми утверждениями любой из Печатей (sic!), если они не связаны с _пустотой пустоты_. Да, я знаю, что догматический ответ на вопрос, чем буддизм отличается от не-буддизма - "Четыре Печати". Но есть ещё факты: такой ответ, без конкретизации _пустоты пустоты_, или иного отрицания всеобщего субстрата, больше не работает. Ещё раз повторю, специально для Вас: Четыре Печати, в их совокупности, больше не отличают буддизм от не-буддизма. Если не уточняется отсутствие всеобщего субстрата: если, специальным образом, не предотвращается превращение шуньи в Абсолют либо замещение шуньи Абсолютом.
> 
> (С тем, что учение Раманы Махарши это Будда-Дхарма, не согласен.)
> 
> 
> ...


По словам ЕСДЛ, если какое-то учение согласуется с четырмя печатями ( в совокупности и с пониманием того, что под печатиями имеется в виду) - это буддизм. Так что спорьте с ним.

В Джонанг нет онтологии. 

З.Ы. Лично мне фиолетово с чем Вы согласны, а с чем нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это вопросы всем сторонникам и знатокам Джонанг: 
> 
> В чём отличие онтологии Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?
> Что в Джонанг есть такого, с чем адвайтисты ни в коем случае не согласятся?
> Если отличий нет, то почему Джонанг буддийская Сангха, когда адвайта - это индуизм?
> 
> Догматический ответ "Четыре Печати" больше не работает:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551020



В Джонанг нет онтологии. У Вас ничего не работает, потому что Вы не владеете матчастью.

----------


## Германн

> По словам ЕСДЛ, если какое-то учение согласуется с четырмя печатями ( в совокупности и с пониманием того, что под печатиями имеется в виду) - это буддизм. Так что спорьте с ним.


И что получено в ответ? Догматическая отговорка и отсылка к авторитету.
Как Четыре Печати могут работать - я-то как раз показал. Все они являются аспектами пустотности. А подлинная пустота (которой учил Будда) - пуста.
Это Вы никак не можете продемонстрировать, чем учение Джонанг отличается от индуизма, не можете обосновать, почему Ваши авторитеты - Арья Сангха.
Е.С. Далай-Лама представляет Сангху потому, что отсылает изучать Ламрим Цонкапы: где действительно можно найти критерий Будда-Дхармы и понять, что заставляет Четыре Печати работать. Благодаря которому можно увидеть единство Учения Будды, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - и отличие Дхармы от не-Дхармы.




> В Джонанг нет онтологии. У Вас ничего не работает, потому что Вы не владеете матчастью.


Матчастью не владеете, к сожалению, Вы. Потому что ничего не можете обосновать.

----------


## Dron

> То же, что раньше говорил. Если какая-то традиция (например, греческое язычество) воспримет шуньяваду, в полном объёме Учения о пустоте - получится неортодоксальная, но по сути буддийская школа. Вопрос будет стоять уже не о словесной Дхарме (которая будет воспринята), но о реализованной Дхарме: о подтверждении квалификации их Учителей. Я бы только приветствовал трансформацию небуддийских религий в Будда-Дхарму. Просто это не нужно тем людям, которые их практикуют. Совместимость с принципом _пустоты пустоты_, отсутствие всеобщей субстанции - совсем не то, что ищут для себя теисты. Поэтому, никакой общности учений (кроме нравственности, где есть пересечения) - не получается. За исключением Юндрунг Бон.


В читтаматре есть пустота пустоты?

----------


## Dron

> Как Четыре Печати могут работать - я-то как раз показал.


Рождение легенды...

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> И что получено в ответ? Догматическая отговорка и отсылка к авторитету.
> Как Четыре Печати могут работать - я-то как раз показал. Все они являются аспектами пустотности. А подлинная пустота (которой учил Будда) - пуста.
> Это Вы не можете продемонстрировать, чем учение Джонанг отличается от индуизма, не можете обосновать, почему Ваши авторитеты - Сангха.
> Е.С. Далай-Лама представляет Сангху потому, что отсылает изучать Ламрим Цонкапы: где действительно можно найти критерий Будда-Дхармы и понять, что заставляет Четыре Печати работать. Благодаря которому можно увидеть единство Учения Будды, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен - и отличие Дхармы от не-Дхармы.


Да я не могу продемонстрировать чем Джонанг отдичается от индуизма. И никто не может. Потому что нет такой религии "индуизм". Есть некая эклектичная совукупность религиозно-философских теений, принимающих шабда-пра ану как высший авторитет. При этом ни фига неоднородная совокупность.

А те, кто не отсылают читат ламрим Цонкапы не буддисты и не члены Сангхи?  :EEK!:

----------


## Dron

> Да я не могу продемонстрировать чем Джонанг отдичается от индуизма.


А возможно ли продемонстрировать, чем Джонанг, в плане воззрения, отличается от МП?

----------


## Германн

> Да я не могу продемонстрировать чем Джонанг отдичается от индуизма. И никто не может. Потому что нет такой религии "индуизм".


На примере адвайты Раманы Махарши. Вопрос об индуизме был предельно конкретен: Рамана Махарши и его последователи. 
Адвайтисты могут согласиться со всем, что говорят Четыре Печати - если нет _пустоты пустоты_, или другого отрицания всеобщего субстрата.

Благодаря Чандракирти и Цонкапе, я могу продемонстрировать, чем тибетские школы (не Джонанг) отличаются от адвайты Раманы Махарши.
Тем, что не имеют принципиальных противоречий с _пустотой пустоты_.

----------


## Tong Po

> На примере адвайты Раманы Махарши. Вопрос об индуизме был предельно конкретен: Рамана Махарши и его последователи. 
> Адвайтисты могут согласиться со всем, что говорят Четыре Печати - если нет пустоты пустоты, или другого отрицания всеобщего субстрата.


Я не специалист в учении Махарши. И, подозреваю, Вы - тоже. И мне, в общем-то фиолетово, с чем могут или не могут согласится последователи Махарши. Если они согласны с Четырмя Пеатями ( так как они представлены в сутрах) - значит, они криптобуддисты.

----------


## Tong Po

> А возможно ли продемонстрировать, чем Джонанг, в плане воззрения, отличается от МП?


Думаю, да. Зайдите в подфорум Джонанг и задайте вопрос. Там более квалифицированно ответят. Я всё же, больше с воззрением Кагью знаком.

З.Ы. С пустотой пустоты в Кагью согласны. Как, впрочем и все вменяемые люди

----------


## Alex

> Это вопросы всем сторонникам и знатокам Джонанг:
> В чём отличие онтологии Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?


Вопрос изначально поставлен неверно. Надо так: всем сторонникам и знатокам джонанг, являющимся одновременно знатоками адвайты Раманы Махарши. Я, например, понятия не имею, что такое адвайта Рамана Махарши, да и в "классической" адвайте не силен.

----------


## Германн

> А возможно ли продемонстрировать, чем Джонанг, в плане воззрения, отличается от МП?


Карма Палджор упоминал, что Долпопа написал специальный трактат с критикой пустоты пустоты. Но не факт, что это мнение всей школы, особенно современной Джонанг. Здесь так часто говорят об этих 6000 монахах, что мне самому интересно: чему же действительно учит теперь эта школа.

----------


## Dron

> пустотой пустоты[/I].


Что, Рамана Махарши так и сказал- с учением пандиты из Снежного Края, Цонкапой, противоречий не имею?

----------


## Германн

> Вопрос изначально поставлен неверно. Надо так: всем сторонникам и знатокам джонанг, являющимся одновременно знатоками адвайты Раманы Махарши. Я, например, понятия не имею, что такое адвайта Рамана Махарши, да и в "классической" адвайте не силен.


Нисаргадатта Махарадж, Рамеш Балсекар, Пападжи, Рам Цзы. Современная школа адвайты, не придающая значения варнам. Последователи этой тонкой религиозной философии без проблем соглашаются с тезисами других религий, включая их в своё видение, если есть общий принцип: Атман. Можно легко проверить, работает ли какой-то критерий на отделение Будда-Дхармы от этого индуистского направления: в Сети есть русскоязычные форумы. Они могут принять что угодно, кроме _пустоты пустоты_. Это объективно проверяемо.

----------


## Германн

> Что, Рамана Махарши так и сказал- с учением пандиты из Снежного Края, Цонкапой, противоречий не имею?


Напротив, он противоставлял Атман буддийской шунье.

----------


## Dron

> Напротив, он противоставлял Атман буддийской шунье.


Преуспел ли он?

----------


## Германн

> З.Ы. С пустотой пустоты в Кагью согласны.


Золотые слова.

----------


## Германн

> Преуспел ли он?


Рамана Махарши, безусловно, великий небуддийский учитель. Он йогин - но писал и философские труды. 
В своей традиции он преуспел: считался дживанмукти. (Наверняка переродился бесформенным богом.)
Его школа ценна тем, что помогает, через сравнение, обнаружить уникальные отличия Будда-Дхармы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Золотые слова.


Вы не поняли. С тем что пустота не существует независимо и пуста согласны и буддисты и даосы и атеисты. Потому что это - очевидно. Проблема может быть только у тех, кто создал из Сутр Второго Поворота особую концепцию пустоты, о чём Сам Будда Шакьямуни и говорит, в Сандхинирмочана Сутре, нарпример. Я цитировал уже. Об этом же и Цонкапа пишет. А Вы, Германн, создали некий фетиш, вот этого Цонкапа никак предвидеть не мог. Впрочем, на колько я вижу по этому форуму - Вы единственный.

----------


## Германн

> Вы не поняли. С тем что пустота не существует независимо и пуста согласны и буддисты и даосы и атеисты. Потому что это - очевидно. Проблема может быть только у тех, кто создал из Сутр Второго Поворота особую концепцию пустоты, о чём Сам Будда Шакьямуни и говорит, в Сандхинирмочана Сутре, нарпример. Я цитировал уже. Об этом же и Цонкапа пишет. А Вы, Германн, создали некий фетиш, вот этого Цонкапа никак предвидеть не мог. Впрочем, на колько я вижу по этому форуму - Вы единственный.


В чём принципиальное отличие учения Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?
Что в учении Джонанг есть такого, с чем ученики Раманы Махарши ни в коем случае не согласятся?
Если отличий нет, то почему Ламы Джонанг буддийская Сангха, когда Рамана Махарши - не Сангха?

ПП устраняет всеобщий субстрат из системы - являясь характеристикой всеобщего принципа. 
ПП устраняет не только абсолютизированную "пустоту" (о чём Вы пишете), но и любой всеобщий субстрат из системы.

----------


## Dron

Из книги "why i war" изд. 2095 февраль, шрифт стертый, возможно- фэйк. Смесь известных на тот момент языков


> Его школа ценна тем, что помогает, через сравнение, обнаружить уникальные отличия Будда-Дхармы.

----------


## Tong Po

> В чём принципиальное отличие учения Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?
> Что в учении Джонанг есть такого, с чем ученики Раманы Махарши ни в коем случае не согласятся?
> Если отличий нет, то почему Ламы Джонанг буддийская Сангха, когда Рамана Махарши - не Сангха?


#3174.

----------


## Курт

> Нет, в этом вопросе расхождений нет. Видеть клеши полезно, будь- ты хоть сухопутный еж.


А в вопросе "полезно ли иметь виденье?" (вне зависимости от того, что именно видится)



> Ну, если пропадают, так и бох с ними, так и зашибись.


Если совершается вышеописанный процесс и в результате его клеши пропадают, почему вы так стесняетесь говорить об устранении клеш?



> Если вы считаете эгоцентрацию равной восприятию психических процессов
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не считаю. А вы считаете?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Мне одинаково интересен любой ваш выбор.


Я не спрашивал, что вам интересно. Я спросил, считаете ли вы эгоцентрацию равной восприятию психических процессов?

----------


## Германн

_В чём принципиальное отличие учения Джонанг от адвайты Раманы Махарши?
Что в учении Джонанг есть такого, с чем ученики Раманы Махарши ни в коем случае не согласятся?
Если отличий нет, то почему Ламы Джонанг буддийская Сангха, когда Рамана Махарши - не Сангха?_




> #3174.





> Я не специалист в учении Махарши. И, подозреваю, Вы - тоже. И мне, в общем-то фиолетово, с чем могут или не могут согласится последователи Махарши. Если они согласны с Четырмя Пеатями ( так как они представлены в сутрах) - значит, они криптобуддисты.


Они верят в единого Бога, кроме которого нет ничего.
*Вера в единого Бога, кроме которого нет ничего, совместима с Четырьмя Печатями?*

----------


## Нико

> Напротив, он противоставлял Атман буддийской шунье.


Я вот всё думаю про Вас, Германн. Не первый уже день. С одной стороны, Вы поборник Пустоты пустоты. С другой, у Вас прослеживается явный интерес к Атману или Богу. Не понимаю Вас.

----------


## Германн

Вера в единого Бога, кроме которого нет ничего, совместима с Четырьмя Печатями? 
Если есть такой Бог, почему он не Троица: в которой Бог-Отец (бытие как таковое) Ниргуна Брахман, а Сын и Дух - Сагуна-Брахман? 
И если таковы Четыре Печати Будда-Дхармы, то почему буддисту не принять святое водное крещение, приняв Христа как личного Спасителя?

----------


## Германн

> Я вот всё думаю про Вас, Германн. Не первый уже день. С одной стороны, Вы поборник Пустоты пустоты. С другой, у Вас прослеживается явный интерес к Атману или Богу. Не понимаю Вас.


Будда-Дхарма отлична от всех других учений и очень редка.
Отличие Будда-Дхармы заслуживает того, чтоб точно его определить.

----------


## Dron

> А в вопросе "полезно ли иметь виденье?" (вне зависимости от того, что именно видится)


Ну, я так понимаю, что видеться должно то, что есть, видеть то, чего нет- вредно. Что бы вы сказали, если бы увидели, как варят кашу из топора? Вы бы с ходу назвали всех участников сумасшедшими, и были бы правы. В буддизме примерно так же.




> Если совершается вышеописанный процесс и в результате его клеши пропадают, почему вы так стесняетесь говорить об устранении клеш?


Потому, что они не пропадают.



> Я не спрашивал, что вам интересно. Я спросил, считаете ли вы эгоцентрацию равной восприятию психических процессов?


Начнем с мелочей, перейдем к кристальному пониманию, чьи посты чьи. Мелочь (как скажут некоторые), номер один- сейчас февраль. У меня нет возражений, а у вас?

----------


## Нико

> Бога нет.


И на том спасибо. )

----------


## Ондрий

как это нет???? слово есть, а .... нет?! (С)

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> ПП устраняет всеобщий субстрат из системы - являясь характеристикой всеобщего принципа. 
> ПП устраняет не только абсолютизированную "пустоту" (о чём Вы пишете), но и любой всеобщий субстрат из системы.


Когда император взглядом остановил Луну, он подумал- "вот, я император, и вот доказательство- Луна прекратила свой суетливый бег от моего взгляда."

Какие тут могут быть возражения?

----------


## Нико

> Когда император взглядом остановил Луну, он подумал- "вот, я император, и вот доказательство- Луна прекратила свой суетливый бег от моего взгляда."
> 
> Какие тут могут быть возражения?


Мы все тут на хайку подсели?

----------


## Курт

> Ну, я так понимаю, что видеться должно то, что есть, видеть то, чего нет- вредно. Что бы вы сказали, если бы увидели, как варят кашу из топора? Вы бы с ходу назвали всех участников сумасшедшими, и были бы правы. В буддизме примерно так же.


Сохраняется ли восприятие при достижении нирваны без остатка?



> Потому, что они не пропадают.


Если была болячка, затем ее вылечили и теперь болячки нет, почему нельзя сказать "болячка пропала"?



> Начнем с мелочей, перейдем к кристальному пониманию, чьи посты чьи.


А у вас с этим пониманием какие-то сложности?
Вы задали вопрос, я ответил. Затем я задаю такой же вопрос вам. В чем проблема ответить?

----------


## Dron

> Мы все тут на хайку подсели?


Нет. Но- летопись тоже сама себя не напишет, как ты понимаешь.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Но- летопись тоже сама себя не напишет, как ты понимаешь.


А летописцы - кто?

----------


## Dron

> Сохраняется ли восприятие при достижении нирваны без остатка?


Восприятие, рожденное ниданами, угасает навсегда. Одни двуногие считают, что про восприятие может быть рождено иным порядком, и называют это - Мудростью, другие двуногие считают, что это большая тайна, настолько большая тайна что даже думать о ней нельзя.



> Если была болячка, затем ее вылечили и теперь болячки нет, почему нельзя сказать "болячка пропала"?


Если это действительно была болячка, то так сказать- можно.




> А у вас с этим пониманием какие-то сложности?
> Вы задали вопрос, я ответил. Затем я задаю такой же вопрос вам. В чем проблема ответить?


У меня, как вы совершенно справедливо увидели, с этим сложности: я не оперирую термином "эго", ибо этот славный термин в буддизме не нужен.

----------


## Dron

> А летописцы - кто?


Люди


* мне тоже поначалу не верилось.

----------


## Германн

> Какие тут могут быть возражения?


Да это же вполне конкретная концепция. Тут столько ссылок было. Лично мне достаточно того, что теисты - если зачем-то изучают буддизм - прекрасно понимают, что такое понимание пустоты для них неприемлемо. А если всё пусто, кроме Бога - всегда пожалуйста (в чём, однако, уход от Срединности в понимании пустоты: пустота неотрывна от  проявлений, в буддизме). Ведь Бог это бытие как таковое, полнота бытия: кроме Бога, всё существует взаймы. Один раввин, к примеру, сомневался: существует ли мир вообще? Настолько мир был "пуст" (не в Срединном значении), в то время когда Бог был полон.
А с нашей точки зрения такой Бог выглядит как "пустота" (не в буддийском значении), пока не явит себя верующему.

Чем отличается Будда-Дхарма от других учений, тоже способных говорить о "пустоте"?

Меня не устраивает непродуманный ответ, на уровне формального догмата: "Четыре Печати". Не устраивает отсылка к авторитету какого-то Ламы, который велик (может быть, не для всех). Хотелось бы *внятно* определить, чем Будда-Дхарма отличается от не-освобождающего учения. Сам я не претендую на окончательное понимание вопроса, иначе бы не спорил - но у меня вполне определённая позиция. Если она ошибочна - то что взамен? И почему не так?

Такие вещи лучше проверять в дискуссии, чтоб исключить ошибку в созерцании.

----------


## Нико

> Ведь Бог это бытие как таковое, полнота бытия: кроме Бога, всё существует взаймы. Один раввин, к примеру, сомневался: существует ли мир вообще? Настолько мир был "пуст" (не в срединном значении), в то время когда Бог был полон.


После этой фразы отрицайте мне Бога.

----------


## Dron

> Да это же вполне конкретная концепция. Тут столько ссылок было. Лично мне достаточно того, что теисты - если зачем-то изучают буддизм - прекрасно понимают, что такое понимание пустоты для них неприемлемо.


Как вы это узнали?  Через голубиную почту времен войны Белой и Красной Роз?

----------


## Нико

> Меня не устраивает непродуманный ответ, на уровне формального догмата: "Четыре Печати".


С этого и надо было начинать. Вдумайтесь в смысл сего "догмата".

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> После этой фразы отрицайте мне Бога.


Поскольку грех в такой системе определяется как умаление бытия, первый грех остаётся за Богом: когда он создаёт не-Бога, первым умаляет бытие. Так же, движение от полноты совершенства (когда есть только Бог) к несовершенству (не-Бог) противоречит совершенству. Что это за совершенство, которое само себя ограничивает? В общем, обнаруживаются всё те же неразрешимые проблемы монизма, но структурное место неведения занимает грех.




> С этого и надо было начинать. Вдумайтесь в смысл сего "догмата".


Смысл в том, что пустота пуста. И все Четыре Печати - аспекты пустоты. Как только пустота перестаёт быть пустой (как только пустоту замещает какой-то всеобщий субстрат), Печати перестают печатать.

----------


## Нико

[[QUOTE]Поскольку грех в такой системе определяется как умаление бытия, первый грех остаётся за Богом: когда он создаёт не-Бога, первым умаляет бытие. Так же, движение от полноты совершенства (когда есть только Бог) к несовершенству (не-Бог) противоречит совершенству. Что это за совершенство, которое само себя ограничивает? В общем, обнаруживаются всё те же неразрешимые проблемы монизма, но структурное место неведения занимает грех.

Смысл в том, что пустота пуста. И все Четыре Печати - аспекты такой пустоты.[/QUOTE
Да, да! Я уже поняла, что пустота пуста! Давно, причём.  И именно по этой причине я не придерживаюсь христианства. ]

----------

Германн (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, если йогачарины пожелают узнать, вписываются ли они в вашу картину буддийской вселенной, им как, изначально заткнуться, или можно задавать вопросы?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, если йогачарины пожелают узнать, вписываются ли они в вашу картину буддийской вселенной, им как, изначально заткнуться, или можно задавать вопросы?


Что не устраивает йогачаринов в пустоте пустоты? Это ведь пустота пустоты, а не пустота алаи (где могут быть сложности).

----------


## Dron

> Что не устраивает йогачаринов в пустоте пустоты? Это ведь пустота пустоты, а не пустота алаи (где могут быть сложности).


Хм, белиберда, но не важно, не настолько длинна моя жизнь, чтоб за йогачаринов волноваться.
 А мадхъямикам, мадхъямикам то как поступить- можно и им тоже вопрос задать, от сохи, Ильич, позволь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В общем, обнаруживаются всё те же неразрешимые проблемы монизма, но *структурное место неведения занимает грех*.


Грех в "этой системе" есть *результат* неведения, или двойственности восприятия (познания "добра" и "зла" - по сути, это возникновение рефлексирующего рассудка).
Можно даже сказать, что неведение в "этой системе" - это и есть грех (если понимать его как противопоставление себя миру в качестве отдельного "я", что рождает эгоизм).

Это монизм? Не вижу тут никакой проблемы, которая была бы более неразрешима, чем проблема возникновения (или, если угодно, существования) неведения в буддзме.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Ондрий (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что не устраивает йогачаринов в пустоте пустоты? Это ведь пустота пустоты, а не пустота алаи (где могут быть сложности)


Там как бы истинное сознание присутствует. А не пустота пустоты.

----------


## Германн

> Это монизм? Не вижу тут никакой проблемы, которая была бы более неразрешима, чем проблема возникновения (или, если угодно, существования) неведения в буддзме.


В буддизме нет такой проблемы, потому что движение идёт от скрытого совершенства к проявленному. Логично, что совершенство себя раскрывает, а не ограничивает. Когда сначала существо, а после совершенный Будда - это хорошо. Когда сначала только полное совершеннство (Бог), а потом появляется несовершенство (не Бог) - движение направлено к несовершенству.

----------


## Германн

> Там как бы истинное сознание присутствует. А не пустота пустоты.


Алая и пустота занимают в системе два разных (не совпадающих!) места. Поэтому, пустота пустоты не касается (допустим, что не-пустой) алаи.

----------


## Курт

> *Сообщение от Курт*
> Сохраняется ли восприятие при достижении нирваны без остатка?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Восприятие, рожденное ниданами, угасает навсегда. Одни двуногие считают, что про восприятие может быть рождено иным порядком, и называют это - Мудростью, другие двуногие считают, что это большая тайна, настолько большая тайна что даже думать о ней нельзя.


чуть ранее:



> *Сообщение от Dron* 
> Если совокупность психических процессов воспринимается, то зачем устранять ее восприятие?
> 			
> 		
> 
> С моего политеистического балкона - однозначно, незачем. А вот у вас, в буддизме, я так понимаю, есть разные мнения на этот счет? Тхеравадины одну линию гнут, ваджраянисты - другую...


Ну и в чем же тогда смысловая разница между моим ответом на ваш вопрос и вашим ответом на мой? Я ее не вижу.



> Если это действительно была болячка, то так сказать- можно.


А почему о клешах так сказать нельзя? Ведь тоже самое - были, затем были проведены некие действия в результате которых их больше нет. Почему нельзя сказать "клеши устранены"?



> У меня, как вы совершенно справедливо увидели, с этим сложности: я не оперирую термином "эго", ибо этот славный термин в буддизме не нужен.


Психические процессы есть? Вроде да.
Эти процессы существуют сами по себе, независимо друг от друга или составляют какую-то систему? Вроде второе, значит и совокупность есть.
Есть ли индивидуумы, которые считают эти процессы "своими", а их совокупность - собой? Без сомнения, есть, и их до фига.
Теперь вопрос: если все есть, то где вы потеряли эго?
И вопрос №2, еще более интересный: вы раскитиковали термин "эгоцентрация". Но когда я вас спросил, в чем вы видите разницу между "устранением эгоцентрации" и "устранением клеш", вы почему-то перевели разговор на обсуждение "эго". Хотя, казалось бы, при чем тут это? Даже если мы поверим вам и допустим, что никакого эго нет, разве это сможет служить доказательством бессмысленности термина "эгоцентрация", который частенько используют ваши единоверцы? Может, эгоцентрация - это что-то вроде бублика, "окружающего" дырку?

----------


## Айвар

> Шуньята -- это как раз отсутствие активности ума.


Откуда это? Отсутствует чрезмерная, избыточная активность, связанная с омрачающими эмоциями, но не активность. Пустотность это срединность. Например, поиск смысла это избыточная активность. Пример пассивности это вялость и аппатия. То есть все очень функционально ... без фанатизма и фэнтези ...

----------


## Dron

> []чуть ранее:
> 
> Ну и в чем же тогда смысловая разница между моим ответом на ваш вопрос и вашим ответом на мой? Я ее не вижу.


Тогда надо на эту разницу забить, раз такое дело, раз не видите.




> А почему о клешах так сказать нельзя? Ведь тоже самое - были, затем были проведены некие действия в результате которых их больше нет. Почему нельзя сказать "клеши устранены"?


Можно. Так сказать - можно.




> Психические процессы есть? Вроде да.
> Эти процессы существуют сами по себе, независимо друг от друга или составляют какую-то систему? Вроде второе, значит и совокупность есть.
> Есть ли индивидуумы, которые считают эти процессы "своими", а их совокупность - собой? Без сомнения, есть, и их до фига.


Э.. не знаю, подождем выводов



> Теперь вопрос: если все есть, то где вы потеряли эго?


Вместо выводов - вопрос, да еще в такой, абсолютно неожиданной форме?
Вам бы в наперсточники. Да нигде я эго не терял, не пользую такой термин, компренде?




> И вопрос №2, еще более интересный: вы раскитиковали термин "эгоцентрация".


Я его не раскритиковывал, я даже не понял пока , как вы сами к нему относитесь, считаете ли приличным для употребления в буддийском обществе.



> Но когда я вас спросил, в чем вы видите разницу между "устранением эгоцентрации" и "устранением клеш", вы почему-то перевели разговор на обсуждение "эго".


Послушайте, даже последняя крыса на пиратском корабле имеет право знать, почему тонет судно, не лишайте уж меня такой возможности- знать, о чем идет речь. Я просто желаю знать , о чем идет речь. Не более. 



> Хотя, казалось бы, при чем тут это?


И мне тоже хотелось бы понять вас, и я подожду указанный вами срок эонов. Ибо мой оптимизм неискореним.



> Даже если мы поверим вам и допустим, что никакого эго нет


Да что ж вы творите то, разве я ж сказал когда, что эго нет? 



> разве это сможет служить доказательством бессмысленности термина "эгоцентрация", который частенько используют ваши единоверцы?


Ээ.э. Вроде - нет.



> Может, эгоцентрация - это что-то вроде бублика, "окружающего" дырку?


Я извиняюсь, но, во избежание возможных разночтений, изначально попрошу вас определить "дырку".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме нет такой проблемы, потому что движение идёт от скрытого совершенства к проявленному.


Проблема есть, но она игнорируется - проблема начала.




> Логично, что совершенство себя раскрывает, а не ограничивает. Когда сначала существо, а после совершенный Будда - это хорошо. Когда сначала только полное совершеннство (Бог), а потом появляется несовершенство (не Бог) - движение направлено к несовершенству.


Ничего логичного тут нет. Совершенство Будды не умаляется от его пребывания в сансаре (в виде эманаций-тулку).
Примените этот принцип к Богу, и все встанет на места.
Не знаю, как а адвайте, но в христианстве этот вопрос решается весьма изящно: Бог присутствует в мире не Своим Существом, а Своими энергиями (как солнце и его лучи). )))

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Ондрий (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Действительно, Геманн, вот скажите, почему вообще существует неведение? Потому что потому?

----------


## Dron

> Проблема есть, но она игнорируется - проблема начала.


Она не игнорируется, просто решить должны ее вы, а не посторонний мифический бог. И некоторые учения намекают, что решить ее вы способны прямо сейчас.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не посторонний мифический бог.


Неведение возникло потому что не посторонний мифический бог - что?

----------


## Курт

> Да нигде я эго не терял, не пользую такой термин, компренде?


Почему вы считаете, что этот термин не нужен? Явление есть, а термина нет. Странно как-то, однако.



> Я его не раскритиковывал,


Т.е. фраза _"Что за утренняя "Пионерская зорька" от Геббельса?"_ не содержит критических или снисходительных коннотаций?
Хорошо, поверим вам.



> я даже не понял пока , как вы сами к нему относитесь, считаете ли приличным для употребления в буддийском обществе.


Я пришел на БФ и увидел, что разные люди, у которых в графе "Традиция" указываются различные буддийские школы, его употребляют. Наверное (подумал я) тут это нормально.



> Послушайте, даже последняя крыса на пиратском корабле имеет право знать, почему тонет судно, не лишайте уж меня такой возможности- знать, о чем идет речь. Я просто желаю знать , о чем идет речь. Не более.


А слово "эгоизм" в вашем лексиконе есть или оно, на ваш взгляд, тоже не нужно?



> Да что ж вы творите то, разве я ж сказал когда, что эго нет?


Вы сказали, что такой термин не нужен. А для какого типа явлений, на ваш взгляд, не нужны термины?



> Ээ.э. Вроде - нет.


Ну слава аллаху.



> Я извиняюсь, но, во избежание возможных разночтений, изначально попрошу вас определить "дырку".


Пустое пространство внутри бублика.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Неведение возникло потому что не посторонний мифический бог - что?


Потому что посторонний мифический бог- ничего в вашем мире.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> бог- ничего в вашем мире.


пустотапустоты?

----------


## Германн

> Проблема есть, но она игнорируется - проблема начала.


Опыт Бога не нуждается в начале. 
Почему должен нуждаться в начале опыт Будды?




> Ничего логичного тут нет. Совершенство Будды не умаляется от его пребывания в сансаре (в виде эманаций-тулку).
> Примените этот принцип к Богу, и все встанет на места.


Будда проделал путь от скрытого совершенства к проявленному. Бог проделал путь от чистого совершенства к несовершенству творения или эманации. 
Разные пути: от несовершенства к совершенству (Будда) - и от совершенства к несовершенству (Бог).

----------


## Германн

> Действительно, Геманн, вот скажите, почему вообще существует неведение? Потому что потому?


Потому что свобода подразумевает возможность как бесконечного омрачения, так и необратимой пробуждённости. 
Совместить их можно только так, что сначала бесконечность омрачения - а потом окончательное Пробуждение.
Неведение существует безначально, потому что есть свобода.

----------


## Dron

> Почему вы считаете, что этот термин не нужен? Явление есть, а термина нет. Странно как-то, однако.


Я не говорил, что он не нужен, я говорил, что не пользую.



> Т.е. фраза _"Что за утренняя "Пионерская зорька" от Геббельса?"_ не содержит критических или снисходительных коннотаций?
> Хорошо, поверим вам.


Она содержит похвалу в плане уровня пропаганды.




> Я пришел на БФ и увидел, что разные люди, у которых в графе "Традиция" указываются различные буддийские школы, его употребляют. Наверное (подумал я) тут это нормально.


Часть из них лжет, часть заблуждается.




> А слово "эгоизм" в вашем лексиконе есть или оно, на ваш взгляд, тоже не нужно?


Оно в моем лексиконе есть, и в контексте буддизма, если возникают такие темы, оно не нужно, ибо есть более уместные слова.




> Вы сказали, что такой термин не нужен. А для какого типа явлений, на ваш взгляд, не нужны термины?


На мой взгляд - ни для каких. Сами рассудите. Если придете к отличным от моих выводам, поделитесь.




> Пустое пространство внутри бублика.


Ваше определение понятно. 
Какие действия надлежит предпринять?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опыт Бога не нуждается в начале. 
> Почему должен нуждаться в начале опыт Будды?


Не должен. Поэтому ни одна из этих двух идей не является логически более несостоятельной, чем другая.




> Будда проделал путь от скрытого совершенства к проявленному. Бог проделал путь от чистого совершенства к несовершенству творения или эманации. 
> Разные пути: от несовершенства к совершенству (Будда) - и от совершенства к несовершенству (Бог).


Во-первых не вижу тут проблемы.
Во-вторых вы забываете, что природа будды тоже чиста изначально (или безначально - как вам больше нравится)

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> пустотапустоты?


Вы же заявили себя, как атеиста? - извольте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что посторонний мифический бог- ничего в вашем мире.


Так в буддизме объясняется возникновение неведения?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так в буддизме объясняется возникновение неведения?


Объясняется:

«Монахи, невозможно увидеть первоначальный момент появления невежества, благодаря чему можно было бы сказать: «прежде невежества не было, затем оно появилось». Но, монахи, хотя так сказано, тем не менее, у невежества есть причина, оно небеспричинно. И что является источником невежества?
«Пять помех» (ниварана) - так следует ответить.

(Ахара авиджа сутта: Пища для невежества)

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясняется:


Вы не про то говорите. Что объясняется с т.зр. индивидуального опыта - это и так понятно.

Мы же говорим о том, что оно не объясняется онтологически.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Я не говорил, что он не нужен, я говорил, что не пользую.


Почему не используете?



> Она содержит похвалу в плане уровня пропаганды.


Какая же это похвала? Очень ведь невысокий уровень пропаганды был у Геббельса.



> Часть из них лжет, часть заблуждается.


Как вы с ними сурово.



> Оно в моем лексиконе есть, и в контексте буддизма, если возникают такие темы, оно не нужно, ибо есть более уместные слова.


Не могу согласится с вами. Поверхностный неофит, выросший в западной культуре, если ему скажут про клеши, подумает "че это за фигня?". Если ему скажут, что это омрачения, подумает "а это что за фигня?" Зато если скажут про эгоизм, появится некое понимание. Может быть, термин "клеши" и лучше. Но к его пониманию еще нужно каким-то образом придти.



> Вы сказали, что такой термин не нужен. А для какого типа явлений, на ваш взгляд, не нужны термины?
> 			
> 		
> 
> На мой взгляд - ни для каких. Сами рассудите. Если придете к отличным от моих выводам, поделитесь.


Предлагаете телепатически общаться? Попробуйте. Если не получится - придется вернуться к необходимости пользоваться словами.



> Ваше определение понятно. 
> Какие действия надлежит предпринять?


Сьесть бублик.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вера в единого Бога, кроме которого нет ничего, совместима с Четырьмя Печатями? 
> Если есть такой Бог, почему он не Троица: в которой Бог-Отец (бытие как таковое) Ниргуна Брахман, а Сын и Дух - Сагуна-Брахман? 
> И если таковы Четыре Печати Будда-Дхармы, то почему буддисту не принять святое водное крещение, приняв Христа как личного Спасителя?


Если Запорожец и Митсубиси автомоблили, то почему же я не меняю Митсубиси на Запорожец?!!! Германну это явно не доступно для понимания...

----------

Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если Запорожец и Митсубиси автомоблили, то почему же я не меняю Митсубиси на Запорожец?!!! Германну это явно не доступно для понимания...


Отчего же, доступно: буддизм для Вас "прокачанная" версия теистического индуизма. Мне просто удивительно, как Вам удаётся, не смотря ни на что, найти в буддизме Бога. Но это хорошо, что Вы установили связь с буддизмом на следующие жизни (может быть, ещё быстрее нынешних ортодоксов Пробудитесь).

----------


## Германн

> Не должен. Поэтому ни одна из этих двух идей не является логически более несостоятельной, чем другая.


Логическая возможность существования Бога вне критики. Не удаётся логически обосновать его совершенство.




> Во-первых не вижу тут проблемы.


Инициирование из полного, проявленного совершенства (когда есть только Бог) состояния несовершенства (когда появляется не-Бог) - несовершенно. 
Целью Бога является несовершенный тварный мир (либо самоомрачение, самоограничение).




> Во-вторых вы забываете, что природа будды тоже чиста изначально (или безначально - как вам больше нравится)


В буддизме не происходит выпадения из конечной нирваны. Движение направлено в сторону раскрытия, расцвета совершенства - а не наоборот.
Движение от сансары к нирване, а не от нирваны к сансаре. От скрытого совершенства к проявленному, а не от раскрытого к ограниченному.
Несовершенная сансара (самоомрачение, самоограничение) целью полностью пробуждённого Будды не является.

----------


## Германн

> Вы не про то говорите. Что объясняется с т.зр. индивидуального опыта - это и так понятно.
> Мы же говорим о том, что оно не объясняется онтологически.


Свобода подразумевает возможность как бесконечного омрачения, так и необратимой пробуждённости (иначе или освобождение запрограммировано, или несвобода). Совместить обе возможности можно лишь так, что сначала бесконечность самоограничения - а потом окончательное освобождение.
Неведение существует безначально, потому что действительно есть свобода.

----------


## Нико

> Неведение существует безначально, потому что действительно есть свобода.


Это сомнительный силлогизм. Нет охватывания.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логическая возможность существования Бога вне критики. Не удаётся логически обосновать его совершенство.


В точности то же самое: оно просто постулируется. Так же, как и совершенство полного пробуждения (состояния будды).




> Инициирование из полного, проявленного совершенства (когда есть только Бог) состояния несовершенства (когда появляется не-Бог) - несовершенно. 
> Целью Бога является несовершенный тварный мир (либо самоомрачение, самоограничение).


Вы просто не в курсе: целью Бога (в христианской догматике) является совершенный тварный мир. Так же как целью родителей является приведение ребенка от несовершенного состояния к совершенному. Сансара - воспитательный процесс.




> В буддизме не происходит выпадения из конечной нирваны. Движение направлено в сторону раскрытия, расцвета совершенства - а не наоборот.
> Движение от сансары к нирване, а не от нирваны к сансаре. От скрытого совершенства к проявленному, а не от раскрытого к ограниченному.
> Несовершенная сансара (самоомрачение, самоограничение) целью полностью пробуждённого Будды не является.


В точности то же самое, Вы просто не в курсе: согласно христианской догматике, движение направлено в сторону раскрытия, расцвета совершенства. Бог ведет тварный мир к тому состоянию, в котором пребывает творец. Они называют это "обожение". И если бы их богословы приняли концепцию реинкарнации (или хотя бы предсуществования, которая была у Оригена), избавились бы от многих несостыковок в своей догматике.

Германн, Вы, как и многие буддисты, критикуете без всякого знания предмета. Поскольку догматику христианства мне известна по крайней мере на уровне школьного катехизиса, я это вижу. И предполагаю, что с адвайтой у Вас то же самое.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы просто не в курсе: целью Бога (в христианской догматике) является совершенный тварный мир. Так же как целью родителей является приведение ребенка от несовершенного состояния к совершенному. Сансара - воспитательный процесс.


Это если сказать догматически, в "церковном" стиле - без философского осмысления. Догматически постулировать можно всё, что угодно. Вопрос, как это будет работать. Отличие Бога от родителя в том, что его дети никогда не вырастают: не становятся равными Богу. Творятся изначально несовершенными (не Богом): при том, что до творения несовершенства не существовало (был только совершенный Бог). По воле Бога появляется несовершенство. И именно оно является для Бога целью: не творение других, равных ему - совершенных - Богов.

Полностью Пробуждённый Будда, напротив, приводит всех к равному совершенству.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неведение существует безначально, потому что действительно есть свобода.


В Вашем рассуждении содержится скрытый тезис, постулат, принимаемый на веру - безначальность сансары (поэтому Нико и говорит "не охватывается"))).
Если постулировать безначального Творца и имеющее начало творение, Ваш тезис теряет смысл.

----------


## Германн

> В Вашем рассуждении содержится скрытый тезис, постулат, принимаемый на веру - безначальность сансары (поэтому Нико и говорит "не охватывается"))).
> Если постулировать безначального Творца и имеющее начало творение, Ваш тезис теряет смысл.


Не обязательно принимать безначальность сансары на веру. Если исходить из свободы, то свобода не может быть сотворённой однажды: свобода или безначальна, или её нет. Потому что свобода, по определению, означает отсутствие полной редукции мотивов к внешним факторам. В момент творения же все мотивы полностью, по определению акта  творения, задаются Творцом: нет свободы. Когда же творение заканчивается, то мотивы уже не творятся: что создано, то впредь и остаётся. Получается машина. 

Поэтому, свобода или нетварна (безначальна) - или нет свободы.
Свобода есть: значит, сансара безначальна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Творятся изначально несовершенными (не Богом): при том, что до творения несовершенства не существовало (был только совершенный Бог). По воле Бога появляется несовершенство. И именно оно является для Бога целью: не творение других, равных ему - совершенных - Богов.
> Полностью Пробуждённый Будда, напротив, приводит всех к равному совершенству.


Это тонкий момент в богословии. Действительно, тварь остается тварью даже по достижении обожения. Но что это доказывает? У Вас одна ментальная конструкция, у них - другая. Вы считаете, что Ваша лучше, а они Вам скажут, что ихняя - более правильная.
"У вас, - скажут, - сто возможных таллеров, но они только у вас в голове. А у нас один, зато настоящий". )))

----------


## Dron

> Так в буддизме объясняется возникновение неведения?


Причиная обусловленность неведения предыдущим моментом вам не кажется убедительной?

----------


## Германн

> Это тонкий момент в богословии. Действительно, тварь остается тварью даже по достижении обожения. Но что это доказывает? У Вас одна ментальная конструкция, у них - другая. Вы считаете, что Ваша лучше, а они Вам скажут, что ихняя - более правильная.
> "У вас, - скажут, - сто возможных таллеров, но они только у вас в голове. А у нас один, зато настоящий". )))


Не просто скажу, но с логическим обоснованием.
Если есть свобода - нет Творца.

Спорить же с верующими специально не нужно: этого Будда не велел. 
У них есть свой путь, своя праведность - пусть сохраняют свою веру и рождаются на небесах.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не обязательно принимать безначальность сансары на веру. Если исходить из свободы, то свобода не может быть сотворённой однажды: свобода или безначальна, или её нет.


Постулировать можно все, что угодно.
Ваше утверждение содержит скрытый тезис о том, что время было всегда.
А можно сказать, что само возникновение человеческой свободы знаменует возникновением времени, а свобода Бога безначальна, и противоречие снимается.




> В момент творения же все мотивы полностью, по определению акта  творения, задаются Творцом: нет свободы.


С чего Вы взяли? условия творения задают спектр возможностей, а сама свобода из них выбирать никуда не девается.




> Свобода есть: значит, сансара безначальна.


Возникновение свободы совпадает с началом сансары (с началом временнОго процесса).

----------


## Dron

> Почему не используете?


Оно как пятое колесо, не нужно в буддизме.




> Какая же это похвала? Очень ведь невысокий уровень пропаганды был у Геббельса.


Для меня- очень высокий



> Как вы с ними сурово.


Но это очень маленькая часть.




> Не могу согласится с вами. Поверхностный неофит, выросший в западной культуре, если ему скажут про клеши, подумает "че это за фигня?". Если ему скажут, что это омрачения, подумает "а это что за фигня?" Зато если скажут про эгоизм, появится некое понимание. Может быть, термин "клеши" и лучше. Но к его пониманию еще нужно каким-то образом придти.


Ну, я говорил только о буддизме как таковом, если для вас этот термин полезен в каких-то прозелитских техниках- другой вопрос.




> Предлагаете телепатически общаться? Попробуйте. Если не получится - придется вернуться к необходимости пользоваться словами.


Конечно, предлагаю телепатически, если не получится,  клава к вашим услугам.




> Сьесть бублик.


Испеките, съем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спорить же с верующими специально не нужно: этого Будда не велел.


Вы же спорите. Вернее, пытаетесь оспорить их догматику. Просто неудачно.
Вы никак не может смириться с мыслью, что ограничения рассудочного мышления везде одни и те же, что в теизме, что в буддизме.
И пока эти ограничения не преодолены, все основывается на вере, об чем я и толкую.
Чем буддизм отличается от остальных религий? Тем, что буддисты верят Будде (или верят в Будду). Других реальных отличий нету.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причиная обусловленность неведения предыдущим моментом вам не кажется убедительной?


предыдущим моментом чего?

----------


## Нико

> предыдущим моментом чего?


Того же самого неведения.

----------


## Gakusei

> Чем буддизм отличается от остальных религий? Тем, что буддисты верят Будде (или верят в Будду). Других реальных отличий нету.


Буддизм отличается от других учений конечной целью. Конечная цель окрашивает собой всё. И даже совершенно одинаковые техники и воззрения в свете разных целей принципиально различаются.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Того же самого неведения.


ты дрон? (армия дронов - это слишком для меня))))

----------


## Германн

> Постулировать можно все, что угодно.
> Ваше утверждение содержит скрытый тезис о том, что время было всегда.
> А можно сказать, что само возникновение человеческой свободы знаменует возникновением времени, а свобода Бога безначальна, и противоречие снимается.


Про время не скажу (это частный случай причинности) - но если причинность, в широком смысле слова, появилась однажды - то и Бог, первопричина, однажды возник беспричинно. Абсурд. Причинность или безначальна, или возникает беспричинно (что противоречит принципу причинности). Творцу должна сопутствовать нетварная причинность (не тождественная самому Творцу), чтоб он сумел творить. Нельзя стать причиной причинности: она уже должна для этого работать.

----------


## Нико

Чем буддизм отличается от остальных религий? Тем, что буддисты верят Будде (или верят в Будду). Других реальных отличий нету.

Т.е. не четырьмя печатями всё же? (Я про пустоту пустоты тут не упоминаю). )

----------


## Нико

> ты дрон? (армия дронов))))[


Я не дрон, но слышала про то, что написала выше.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддизм отличается от других учений конечной целью.


Отличается верой в другую конечную цель, если быть точным

----------


## Нико

> ]ты дрон? (армия дронов - это слишком для меня))))


Неужели он уже успел в Википедию попасть? А там есть модераторы? Кстати, Германна в Вике нет?

----------


## Нико

> Отличается верой в другую конечную цель, если быть точным


Ты какой-то скептик стал.

----------


## Германн

_В момент творения же все мотивы полностью, по определению акта творения, задаются Творцом: нет свободы._ 



> С чего Вы взяли? условия творения задают спектр возможностей, а сама свобода из них выбирать никуда не девается.


Творение это тотальное определение всего того, что творится. От _"а"_ до _"я"_. Всё, что только может составлять мотив, до мелочей, в момент творения определяется Творцом. Это отсутствие свободы. Когда же акт творения заканчивается, то он заканчивается. Что было сотворено, то остаётся. Свободы сотворено не было: её сотворить, вообще-то, логически невозможно.

Представьте, что все Ваши мотивы тотально определяются кем-то другим.
Это и есть акт творения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про время не скажу (это частный случай причинности) - но если причинность, в широком смысле слова, появилась однажды - то и Бог, первопричина, однажды возник беспричинно. Абсурд.


Опять же, Вы исходите из безначальности времени.
Если время безначально, то это рассуждение верно, а если начало времени совпадает с моментом творения - то нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты какой-то скептик стал.


У буддистов научился )))

----------

Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Чем буддизм отличается от остальных религий? Тем, что буддисты верят Будде (или верят в Будду). Других реальных отличий нету.


Буддизм отличается от остальных религий тем, что буддийское учение о шуньяте не противоречит принципу _пустоты пустоты_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Того же самого неведения.


Тогда чем обусловлено ведение?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддизм отличается от других религий тем, что буддийское учение о шуньяте непротиворечиво сочетается с принципом _пустоты пустоты_.


То есть одни постулаты буддизма сочетаются с другими? Эка невидаль!
Будь оно не так, вообще было бы не о чем говорить.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ты дрон? (армия дронов - это слишком для меня))))


Я вон тут есть. ) 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE

И тут

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%8F

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё, что только может составлять мотив, до мелочей, в момент творения определяется Творцом.
> ...
> Представьте, что все Ваши мотивы тотально определяются кем-то другим.
> Это и есть акт творения.


Глупость глаголить изволите (в том смысле, что это не единственный вариант понимания).
Творится возможность а не предопределенность.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда чем обусловлено ведение?


Если ты про нирвану, то это необусловленный феномен. Если про мудрость постижения пустоты -- она обусловлена достоверным сознанием.

----------


## Германн

> Опять же, Вы исходите из безначальности времени.
> Если время безначально, то это рассуждение верно, а если начало времени совпадает с моментом творения - то нет.


Время - частный случай причинности в условиях развёртывания пространства. Это не значит, что у сингулярности нет причин. Для того, чтоб Творец смог творить - смог выступить в роли причины для появления твари - уже необходима причинность. (При том, что причинность - не Бог, это только причинность.) Стать причиной причинности невозможно, поскольку "стать причиной" уже требует причинности. Поэтому, сама причинность или безначальна - или однажды возникает беспричинно (что абсурдно). Сотворить же причинность логически невозможно. (Как и значение истинности, например.)

Почему так выходит? 
Потому что в порядке вещей Дхарма, безначальный закон - а не Бог.

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм отличается от остальных религий тем, что буддийское учение о шуньяте не противоречит принципу [I]пустоты пустоты


Германн, а разве тема пустоты пустоты уже не во флуд превращается?

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если ты про нирвану, то это необусловленный феномен.


У всех свои необусловленные феномены: у буддистов одни, у теистов - другие.
Просто когда буддисты видят чужой необусловленный феномен, они сразу возмущаются. А свои собственные как-то терпят. Любят, наверное.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013), Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> предыдущим моментом чего?


Неведения. Если отрицаем это, то отрицаем причинность, тогда извольте вокруг наблюдать хаос.

----------


## Нико

> У всех свои необусловленные феномены: у буддистов одни, у теистов - другие.
> Просто когда буддисты видят чужой необусловленный феномен, они сразу возмущаются. А свои собственные как-то терпят. Любят, наверное.


Ты про Бога? А разве в буддизме нет объяснений того, почему и каким образом тот-то феномен необусловленный?

----------


## Германн

> Глупость глаголить изволите (в том смысле, что это не единственный вариант понимания).
> Творится возможность а не предопределенность.


Всё, что только есть в это возможности, предопределено извне. 
Тотально детерминировано внешним по отношению к человеку фактором: Творцом.
Соответственно, всё, что только может развернуться из тотально детерминированных предпосылок - это тотально детерминированые следствия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для того, чтоб Творец смог творить - смог выступить в роли причины для появления твари - уже необходима причинность.


Это неверно даже с точки зрения догматики буддизма. Чтобы быть причиной, вовсе необязательно действовать.
Будда например, является причиной счастья, сам не совершая действий.
А еще есть т.н. "просветленная активность".

Короче, как всегда: вы другим запрещаете пользоваться теми категориями, которые для себя считаете приемлемыми. И считаете, что что-то доказали. )))

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А разве в буддизме нет объяснений того, почему и каким образом тот-то феномен необусловленный?


Ну да, буддисты обычно выдумывают какого-то бога и с блеском доказывают его обусловленность. Только смыслу в это - ноль.
Я на это уже указывал: опровергающие аргументы Нагарджуны и утверждающие тезисы Аквината логически совершенно равновесны.
Вопрос лишь в том, кому верить.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, буддисты обычно выдумывают какого-то бога и с блеском доказывают его обусловленность. Только смыслу в это - ноль.
> Я на это уже указывал: опровергающие аргументы Нагарджуны и утверждающие тезисы Аквината логически совершенно равновесны.
> Вопрос лишь в том, кому верить.


Точнее, буддисты доказывают несуществование Бога-творца. Не знаю, с блеском или нет.

----------


## Dron

> Ну да, буддисты обычно выдумывают какого-то бога


Обычно выдумывают их оппоненты, зачем буддистам выдумывать?




> Я на это уже указывал: опровергающие аргументы Нагарджуны и утверждающие тезисы Аквината логически совершенно равновесны.


Мощное кросскультурное уравнение. Ну, хорошо, а аргументы Нагарджуны и его реальных оппонентов-теистов тоже равновесны?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неведения. Если отрицаем это, то отрицаем причинность, тогда извольте вокруг наблюдать хаос.


Хороша причинность, если ее постулирует неведение. Это, собственно, означает, что причинность ложна )))

----------


## Нико

> Чтобы быть причиной, вовсе необязательно действовать.


Т.е. причина не функциональной может быть?



> Будда например, является причиной счастья, сам не совершая действий.


А в каком роде Будда -- причина счастья? И почему он сам не совершает действий?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обычно выдумывают их оппоненты, зачем буддистам выдумывать?


Оппоненты выдумывают другое, чем то, что критикуют буддисты.
А буддисты обычно критикуют не того бога, которого выдумали их оппоненты, а выдуманного ими самими.

----------

Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хороша причинность, если ее постулирует неведение. Это, собственно, означает, что причинность ложна )))


Причинность по-моему распространяется и на клеши. )

----------


## Dron

> Хороша причинность, если ее постулирует неведение. Это, собственно, означает, что причинность ложна )))


Причинность постулируется неведением? Почему вы так решили?

----------


## Dron

> Оппоненты выдумывают другое, чем то, что критикуют буддисты.
> А буддисты обычно критикуют не того бога, которого выдумали их оппоненты, а выдуманного ими самими.


Ок. Ништяк.
А оппоненты буддистов критикуют буддизм или выдуманный буддизм?

----------


## Германн

> Это неверно даже с точки зрения догматики буддизма. Чтобы быть причиной, вовсе необязательно действовать.
> Будда например, является причиной счастья, сам не совершая действий.
> А еще есть т.н. "просветленная активность".


Мы говорим о причинности в широком смысле: которая охватывает и условия, и кармические причины (что не одно и то же), и природу Будды.
Причинность нельзя сотворить, стать причиной причинности: она или есть, или нет. Беспричинное возникновение самой причинности абсурдно.
Будда не творит причинность: Дхарма (порядок вещей) просто есть. И в соответствии с Дхармой, есть Будда.

----------


## Dron

> Буддизм отличается от остальных религий тем, что буддийское учение о шуньяте не противоречит принципу _пустоты пустоты_.


Не оставляю надежды :
Герман, принцип пустоты следует понимать как возможность внедрения в систему воззрения МП без потери элементов этой системы, или иначе?

----------


## Dron

Сергей, еще вопрос, Известны ли случаи критики именно принимаемого оппонентами бога, а не выдуманного буддистами?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в каком роде Будда -- причина счастья?


Как солнце и его лучи.




> И почему он сам не совершает действий?


Потому что нирвана - истинный покой.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не оставляю надежды :
> Герман, принцип пустоты следует понимать как возможность внедрения в систему воззрения МП без потери элементов этой системы, или иначе?


Иначе! Специфика буддизма в совместимости его учений о шуньяте с принципом _пустоты пустоты_, а не со всем школьным воззрением Прасангики, в котором есть и слабые места. Отсутствие принципиальных противоречий с _пустотой пустоты_ не то же самое, что отсутствие  противоречий со всеми многочисленными утверждениями школы Прасангика.

----------


## Нико

> Оппоненты выдумывают другое, чем то, что критикуют буддисты.
> А буддисты обычно критикуют не того бога, которого выдумали их оппоненты, а выдуманного ими самими.


Давай тогда про Бога с христианской точки зрения. Определение дашь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, еще вопрос, Известны ли случаи критики именно принимаемого оппонентами бога, а не выдуманного буддистами?


До сих пор не встречал.
Далай-лама делает серьезные попытки понять, как устроены другие религии и он как раз меньше всего критикует.
Он честно говорит: "Мы, буддисты, не верим в Бога. Поэтому если вы хотите остаться верующими христианами, лучше не медитируйте на пустоту, это может подорвать вашу веру". Вот такую позицию я уважаю. Но я ни разу не слышал от него, будто он что-то кому-то доказал.

И вся эта, типа, "доказательная" аргументация, на мой взгляд, мало чего стоит.

----------


## Dron

> Иначе! Специфика буддизма в совместимости его учений о шуньяте с принципом _пустоты пустоты_, а не со всем школьным воззрением Прасангики, в котором есть и слабые места


.

О Прасангике какой из 4 тибетских школ вы говорите?

----------

Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Иначе! Специфика буддизма в совместимости его учений о шуньяте с принципом _пустоты пустоты_, а не со всем школьным воззрением Прасангики, в котором есть и слабые места. Отсутствие принципиальных противоречий с _пустотой пустоты_ не то же самое, что отсутствие  противоречий со всеми многочисленными утверждениями школы Прасангика.


А почему тогда, в буддизме, кроме прасангики, больше никто не признаёт пустоту пустоты? И разве в прасангике кто-то не признаёт пустоту пустоты? Т.е. имеет слабые места?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давай тогда про Бога с христианской точки зрения. Определение дашь?


Не, ликбезом я тут заниматься не буду. Кому охота, пусть сами изучат вопрос, а потом поговорим.

----------


## Dron

> До сих пор не встречал.


Ни один случай критики буддистами теистов, которые вы встречали в литературе, также несостоятелен?

----------


## Нико

> Не, либезом я тут заниматься не буду. Кому охота, пусть сами изучат вопрос, а потом поговорим.


Для изучения вопроса Библию надо перечесть, или есть и другие источники?

----------


## Нико

> До сих пор не встречал.
> Далай-лама делает серьезные попытки понять, как устроены другие религии и он как раз меньше всего критикует.
> Он честно говорит: "Мы, буддисты, не верим в Бога. Поэтому если вы хотите остаться верующими христианами, лучше не медитируйте на пустоту, это может подорвать вашу веру". Вот такую позицию я уважаю. Но я ни разу не слышал от него, будто он что-то кому-то доказал.
> 
> И вся эта, типа, "доказательная" аргументация, на мой взгляд, мало чего стоит.


А я слышала, как доказывал. Но -- христианство очень уважает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ок. Ништяк.
> А оппоненты буддистов критикуют буддизм или выдуманный буддизм?


Конечно, выдуманный. И это им, например, на Кураевском форуме раз за разом демонстрируют.

----------


## Германн

> То есть одни постулаты буддизма сочетаются с другими? Эка невидаль!
> Будь оно не так, вообще было бы не о чем говорить.


Речь о том, что есть в буддийской шуньяваде элемент (меняющий значение всех остальных, входящих в систему) который не может быть заимствован без трансформации учения в буддизм. И с этим элементом буддийские учения способны непротиворечиво сочетаться, в отличие от небуддийских. Есть маркер Будда-Дхармы (отсутствие противоречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_). Можно чётко отличить Дхарму от не-Дхармы.

ПП - сущность Четырёх Печатей, без гармонии с которой совокупность Четырёх Печатей не работает.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, выдуманный. И это им, например, на Кураевском форуме раз за разом демонстрируют.


Сергей, возможно ли продемонстрировать ошибочность буддийских доказательств на конкретном примере? Тема интересная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я слышала, как доказывал.


Я думаю, он просто воспроизводит традиционные "доказательства" где это требуется в рамках передачи учения. Дань традиции.

----------


## Курт

> Курт: Почему вы считаете, что этот термин не нужен?
> Dron: *Я не говорил, что он не нужен*, я говорил, что не пользую.
> Курт: Почему не используете?
> Dron: Оно как пятое колесо, *не нужно* в буддизме.


Издеваетесь? ))



> Ну, я говорил только о буддизме как таковом, если для вас этот термин полезен в каких-то прозелитских техниках- другой вопрос.


А слова "ну", "я", "говорил" и прочие нужны в буддизме?
Или они полезны для вас только в каких-то прозелитских техниках?



> Конечно, предлагаю телепатически,


И как успехи?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тема интересная.


Заведите тему. Кому будет интересно - выскажутся. Или лучше сразу на Курайник.

----------


## Нико

> Есть маркер Будда-Дхармы: отсутствие противречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_.


Давайте тут на БФ откроем опрос на эту тему.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для изучения вопроса Библию надо перечесть, или есть и другие источники?


И сутры и шастры надо изучать, без этого никак )))

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Заведите тему. Кому будет интересно - выскажутся. Или лучше сразу на Курайник.


Меня не зарегистрировали на курайнике.
Да и при чем тут он, если мне интересны не сферические косяки в доказательствах, а именно ваше видение, вдруг эти косяки не существуют вне его, вашего видения. Такой вариант я тоже пока не отбрасываю, поймите и вы меня.

Если вам такая тема не интересна, то все внезапно теряет смысл.

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, он просто воспроизводит традиционные "доказательства" где это требуется в рамках передачи учения. Дань традиции.


Мне кажется, что он просто проводит грань между религиями. Там, где это касается воззрения. Постоянно говорит же о том, что есть только три нетеистические религии -- джайны, одно из ответвлений самкьхи и буддизм. Но настоящий принцип анатмана есть только в буддизме. Это к вопросу о том, что Германн постоянно, навязчиво повторяет, что отличительная черта буддизма -- "пустота пустоты". Нет, это как минимум, отсутствие единого, постоянного и вечного "я".

----------


## Нико

> Меня не зарегистрировали на курайнике.


Тебе до кучи только ещё курайника не хватало. )

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тебе до кучи только ещё курайника не хватало. )


Для настоящего, добротного дрона разгромить два форума - не проблема.

----------

Курт (10.02.2013), Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Давайте тут на БФ откроем опрос на эту тему.


У меня нет такой технической возможности. 
Если Вы сформулируете точно - как отсутствие противоречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_ (не всем постулатам прасангики!) - было бы, имхо, интересно.

----------


## Dron

> Издеваетесь? ))


Нет, почемы вы так решили? В первом случае речь о ценности термина вообще, во втором, о таковой в контексте буддизма. Я пока различаю эти случаи, с вашего позволения, Курт, совершенно новый участник БФ.



> А слова "ну", "я", "говорил" и прочие нужны в буддизме?


Ну, да, как я и говорил.



> Или они полезны для вас только в каких-то прозелитских техниках?


Это  немного искуственное противопоставление.




> И как успехи?


Небольшие, что объясняется пасмурной погодой, полагаю.

----------


## Нико

> У меня нет такой технической возможности.


Почему? Другие открывают. ВРЕМЯ ПРИШЛО. 




> Если Вы сформулируете точно - как отсутствие противоречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_ (не всем постулатам прасангики!) - было бы, имхо, интересно.


Я где-то уже об этом читала. ))))) Я если серьёзно, переформулируйте вопрос. Невнятно.

----------


## Курт

> Это тонкий момент в богословии. Действительно, тварь остается тварью даже по достижении обожения.


Эмммм... не совсем. Там идея в том, что если человек становится сопричастником божественного естества, то происходит сообщение свойств, аналогичное тому, которое имело место в случае Христа и благодаря которому можно говорить о Христе "Бог был рожден" или "Человек вечен". Т.е. тварь, достигшая обожения приобретая божественные свойства типа Вечности, Всемогущества, Нетварности, Безначальности и т.д.

----------


## Германн

> Я где-то уже об этом читала. ))))) Я если серьёзно, переформулируйте вопрос. Невнятно.


Как отличить Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы во всех учениях о пустотности? 
В учении Будды нет противоречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_ (но не всем постулатам прасангики).
Согласны ли Вы с этим? Да / Нет.
Если несогласны - определите, пожалуйста, отличие буддийского учения о пустотности от небуддийского.

----------


## Dron

> Как отличить Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы во всех учениях о пустотности? 
> В учении Будды нет противоречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_ (но не всем постулатам прасангики).


Не оставляю надежду:
Каким именно противоречит?

----------


## Нико

> Как отличить Будда-Дхарму от не-Дхармы во всех учениях о пустотности?


Учением о пустоте, которое даровал Будда.



> В учении Будды нет противоречий принципу _пустоты пустоты_ (но не всем постулатам прасангики).


Будда разные учения о пустоте давал. На разных уровнях. Неужели до сих пор непонятно? В каких-то случаях даже говорил, что "я" есть. ))))

----------


## Нико

Вы извините, но прасангика -- это в первую очередь толкования Чандракирти. Ну и до него -- Буддапалиты. У Чандры именно озвучено понятие пустота пустоты. Даже у Нагарджуны этого впрямую нет.

----------


## Dron

Замалчивание Германом характеристик провозглашаемого им принципа, игнорирование вопросов относительно него - антигуманно, пока я так считаю.

----------


## Нико

Заинтересовало: в каких моментах прасангика противоречит принципу "пустота пустоты"? Слабые места где нашли, Германн?

----------


## Курт

> Ну, да, как я и говорил.


Не врите.  :Wink:  Относительно этих слов вы пока еще не говорили, нужны они или нет. 



> Это  немного искуственное противопоставление.


Верно. Вот мне и непонятно, для чего делать такое немного искусственное противопоставление, скажем, в случае с "эго" или там с "эгоцентрацией".



> Небольшие, что объясняется пасмурной погодой, полагаю.


Ну если с телепатией пока не очень, то выходит, что слова-таки необходимы для общения, правда?

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. тварь, достигшая обожения приобретая божественные свойства типа Вечности, Всемогущества, Нетварности, Безначальности и т.д.


Это что-то принципиальное новое для меня.

----------


## Германн

> Замалчивание Германом характеристик провозглашаемого им принципа, игнорирование вопросов относительно него - антигуманно, пока я так считаю.


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 111.

----------


## Dron

> Не врите.  Относительно этих слов вы пока еще не говорили, нужны они или нет


. 
Да, верно, простите. Они- нужны.




> Верно. Вот мне и непонятно, для чего делать такое немного искусственное противопоставление, скажем, в случае с "эго" или там с "эгоцентрацией".


Это разные понятия, в данном случае, боюсь, противопоставлять их необходимо.



> Ну если с телепатией пока не очень, то выходит, что слова-таки необходимы для общения, правда?


Меня немного огорчает, что вы так легко отступаете перед трудностями.

----------


## Dron

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 111.


Это отговорка, если такой термин уместен при переписке.
Вы заявляли отличие вашего принципа от МП и, следовательно от МП Цонкапы.

----------


## Dron

> . Т.е. тварь, достигшая обожения приобретая божественные свойства типа Вечности, Всемогущества, Нетварности, Безначальности и т.д.


Как тварь приобретает свойста Нетварности? Путем сожжения свидетельства о рождении в фаворском свете?

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 111.


Ну да, цитата из Буддапалиты. И что из этого следует?

----------


## Германн

> Вы извините, но прасангика -- это в первую очередь толкования Чандракирти. Ну и до него -- Буддапалиты. У Чандры именно озвучено понятие пустота пустоты. Даже у Нагарджуны этого впрямую нет.


Об отсутствии противоречий этому принципу как о маркере буддизма и речь. Я неудачно сформулировал Будда-Дхарму: для Тхеравадин Словом Будды будет только школьная трактовка причинно-зависимого возникновения. Нужно говорить религиоведчески: о буддизме как религии, отличной от прочих.

_Как отличить специфически-буддийское учение о шуньяте от учений других религий?
В буддийской шуньяваде нет противоречий конкретному принципу: пустоте пустоты (прим.: не всем постулатам прасангики!).
Согласны ли Вы с этим? Да / Нет.
Если несогласны - определите, пожалуйста, отличие специфически-буддийского учения о пустоте от небуддийского._

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это что-то принципиальное новое для меня.


А вы почитайте труды богословов и вообще комментаторскую традицию  :Wink:  

Вообще, я вижу в этом одну из главных проблем христианских религий - православия в частности. Даже сами "христиане" не знакомы с большей частью достижений собствнной религии, мусоля ветхозаветные темы, которые даже в этических установках не являются примером совершенства. В итоге корпус христианского учения насквозь противоречив, сути собственных упай не понимают даже многие "продвинутые практики", ну а уж про неточную карту целей и говорить не приходится.

----------

Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Об отсутствии противоречий этому принципу как о маркере буддизма и речь. Я неудачно сформулировал Будда-Дхарму: для Тхеравадин Словом Будды будет только школьная трактовка причинно-зависимого возникновения. Нужно говорить религиоведчески: о буддизме как религии, отличной от прочих.



> [I]Как отличить специфически-буддийское учение о шуньяте от учений других религий?
> В буддийской шуньяваде нет противоречий конкретному принципу: _пустоте пустоты_ (прим.: не всем постулатам прасангики!).
> Согласны ли Вы с этим? Да / Нет.
> Если несогласны - определите, пожалуйста, отличие специфически-буддийского учения о пустоте от небуддийского.


У меня такое впечатление, что Вы не читаете ответы на Ваши посты. 

В буддийской шуньяваде ЕСТЬ МНОГО ПРОТИВОРЕЧИЙ принципу ПУСТОТЫ ПУСТОТЫ. В небуддизме НЕТ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ПУСТОТЫ. Если не учитывать подделки под буддизм вроде Шанкара.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вы почитайте труды богословов и вообще комментаторскую традицию  
> 
> Вообще, я вижу в этом одну из главных проблем христианских религий - православия в частности. Даже сами "христиане" не знакомы с большей частью достижений собствнной религии, мусоля ветхозаветные темы, которые даже в этических установках не являются примером совершенства. В итоге корпус христианского учения насквозь противоречив, сути собственных упай не понимают даже многие "продвинутые практики", ну а уж про неточную карту целей и говорить не приходится.


А что тогда ожидать от нас, ущербных?

----------


## Германн

> В буддийской шуньяваде ЕСТЬ МНОГО ПРОТИВОРЕЧИЙ принципу ПУСТОТЫ ПУСТОТЫ.


Например? Конкретно против этого принципа возражал, наверное, только Долпопа. 
Уже много раз говорилось, что у пустоты много аспектов, и предполагаемая не-пустота ума - может противоречить пустоте внутреннего, а не ПП.
Речь не о всей школьной прасангике, о об одном конкретном принципе - ПП - который не встречает противоречий в специфически-буддийских школах.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В небуддизме НЕТ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ПУСТОТЫ.


Ну кончено, у всех своя собственная пустота.
Одной буддийской на всех не хватит. )))

----------

Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Например? Конкретно против этого принципа возражал, наверное, только Долпопа. 
> Уже много раз говорилось, что у пустоты много аспектов, и предполагаемая не-пустота ума - может противоречить пустоте внутреннего, а не ПП.
> Речь не о всей прасангике, о об одном конкретном принципе, который не встречает противоречий.


Это, пустота в Вайбхашике, Саутрантике, Читтаматре и Мадхьямике Сватантрике -- всё не пустота пустоты.

----------


## Германн

> Это, пустота в Вайбхашике, Саутрантике, Читтаматре и Мадхьямике Сватантрике -- всё не пустота пустоты.


Они противоречат конкретно пустоте пустоты? То, что не постулируют ПП, понятно. Противоречия принципиальные имеются - конкретно ПП? Какие?

----------


## Нико

> Ну кончено, у всех своя собственная пустота.
> Одной буддийской на всех не хватит. )))


"Таинственная непознаваемость богов". А в буддизме Бога нет. Наверное, в этом-таки отличие?

----------


## Dron

> Они противоречат конкретно пустоте пустоты? То, что не постулируют ПП, понятно. Противоречия принципиальные имеются? Какие?


Они ей неподецки противоречат, если под ПП вы понимаете таковую в стиле МП.

----------


## Германн

> Ну кончено, у всех своя собственная пустота.
> Одной буддийской на всех не хватит. )))


Это вообще не пустотность, а молчание. Пустотность это развитие принципа срединности (ухода от двух крайностей), а молчание это молчание.
Апофатическое богословие структурно соответствует содержательной неописуемости конечной нирваны, но не шуньяваде. У него другое место в системе.

----------


## Нико

> Они противоречат конкретно пустоте пустоты? То, что не постулируют ПП, понятно. Противоречия принципиальные имеются - конкретно ПП? Какие?


Они даже пустоту от самобытия не признают. Вам нужны цитаты? Ну, Джамьян Шепы текст подробнейший про отличия философских школ. Его нет на русском пока вроде. А, сейчас гляну ГЛ, специально для Вас.

----------


## Германн

> Они ей неподецки противоречат, если под ПП вы понимаете таковую в стиле МП.


Чем конкретно?

----------


## Нико

Будда трижды повернул Колесо Дхармы. Во время первого поворота он давал учение о Четырех Благородных Истинах, во время второго – об отсутствии у явлений собственной природы, и во время третьего поворота – о правильном различении. Во время первого по-ворота Колеса Дхармы Будда изрек, что почти все явления существуют в силу собствен-ных свойств. Затем, во время второго поворота, он объявил, что все явления бессамостны, то есть, не имеют собственной сущности. Наконец, повернув Колесо Дхармы в третий раз, он разграничил явления и сказал, что номинально существующие природы (24) не уста-новлены в силу собственных свойств (25), в то время как полностью установленные при-роды (26) – пустота, как и природы, зависящие от другого (27), установлены в силу собст-венных свойств (28).

----------


## Германн

> Они даже пустоту от самобытия не признают. Вам нужны цитаты? Ну, Джамьян Шепы текст подробнейший про отличия философских школ. Его нет на русском пока вроде. А, сейчас гляну ГЛ, специально для Вас.


Допустим, дхармы не пусты (Вайбхашика). Дхармы реальны, дхармы - а не пустота. Противоречия конкретно ПП нет.

----------


## Нико

Не считая Саммитьи, подшколы Вайбхашики, которая постулирует невыразимое «я», все буддийские шко¬лы признают четыре вышеупомянутых аспекта страдания. А по-скольку мы говорим именно о том виде бессамостности, который признается во всех шко-лах буддизма, то следует отметить, что вышеупомянутая бессамостность есть лишь отсут-ствие независимого, самостоятельного «я» и не имеет отношения к тонким видам бесса-мостности, утверждаемым высшими философскими школами. Таким образом, бессамост-ность и пустота, характеризующие Истину Страдания, являются грубыми по сравнению с бессамостностью и пусто¬той, которые постулируют высшие школы, такие как Прасанги-ка. Во «Вступлении на путь деяний бодхисаттвы» Шантидевы высказано следующее воз-ражение (50):

Если познание Истин приводит к освобождению, 
Зачем же тогда постигать пустоту?

Если можно вырваться из круговорота бытия, постигнув шест¬надцать аспектов Че-тырех Благородных Истин и потом развивая это постижение в медитации, к чему созер-цать еще какую-то пустоту? В ответ на этот вопрос Шантидева при¬водит множество дока-зательств того, что освобождения от сансары нельзя достичь путем постижения грубых бессамостности и пустоты, входящих в шестнадцать аспектов Четырех Истин, — его можно достичь только путем постижения наитончайшего уровня пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Чем конкретно?


В Мп чувственно воспринимаемое пусто от самобытия, в сватантрике- нет.

----------


## Германн

> полностью установленные при-роды (26) – пустота, как и природы, зависящие от другого (27), установлены в силу собст-венных свойств (28).


Это противоречит пустоте пустоты? Каким образом?




> В Мп чувственно воспринимаемое пусто от самобытия, в сватантрике- нет.


Чувственно воспринимаемое то же самое, что пустота?

----------


## Нико

УРОВНИ ПУСТОТЫ

Все вышеупомянутые воззрения указывают на один факт: есть много уровней пустоты, как грубых, так и более тонких. Один из этих уровней — пустота как отсутствие субстанционально существующей, то есть самодостаточной, личности. Другой — пустота как отсутствие двойственности субъекта и объекта, или тот факт, что форма не существует сама по себе как естественная основа для слов или концептуального сознания. Еще один уровень — это пустота от истинного существования, или пустота объекта от существования «со своей стороны», вне зависимости от того, как он воспринимается полноценным сознанием. Наконец, есть также пустота от самобытия даже на относительном уровне. 
Как определить разницу в глубине этих уровней? Какие из них истинные? Какие ложные?
Пустота как отсутствие разной сущности у субъекта и объекта, утверждаемая в школе Читтаматра, неприемлема для прасангиков, так как они утверждают существование внешних объектов. При этом Прасангика признает все прочие уровни пустоты, но не в качестве наитончайшей пустоты. Что это значит? Пока понимание одного из более грубых уровней пустоты еще присутствует, возможно возникновение ошибочного сознания, противоположного более тонкому уровню пустоты. Когда же возникает понимание более тонкого уровня пустоты и это понимание присутствует не убывая, невозможно возникновение заблуждений, связанных с более грубым уровнем пустоты.
Таким образом, при постижении наитончайшего уровня пустоты все более грубые формы неведения полностью устраняются. Скажем, даже если вы удостоверились в том, что личность не имеет субстанционального существования, то есть не является самодостаточной, у вас все еще останется восприятие личности как истинно существующей. Точно так же, хотя последователь школы Читтаматра осознаёт, что форма не существует по своей природе как естественная основа для слов и концептуального сознания, думающего об этой форме, и хотя это понимание присутствует не убывая, оно не помешает ему воспринимать эту форму как существующую по своей природе в качестве основы для слов или концептуального сознания.
Точно так же, хотя мадхьямики сватантрики твердо решили для себя, что объекты не существуют сами по себе, то есть, не существуют вне зависимости от их явления полноценному сознанию, — у них все же сохраняется представление о существовании объектов «со своей стороны».
Когда же вы удостоверитесь, что феномены существуют только номинально и лишены самобытия, то есть, не существуют объективно, сами по себе, то, пока такое понимание присутствует не убывая, возникновение более грубых видов неведения невозможно. Следовательно, воззрение, характерное для Прасангики, может служить противоядием от всех видов заблуждений, имеющих отношение к действительному статусу вещей.
Однако отрицание большего, чем то, что обозначено школой Прасангика как объект отрицания, то есть большего, чем самобытие вещей, является крайностью нигилизма. Именно поэтому пустота, определяемая прасангиками, считается безошибочным воззрением Мадхьямики.

----------


## Нико

> Это противоречит пустоте пустоты? Каким образом?


Йонгдруб (полностью установленное) в читтаматре не пуст от самого себя.Написано же, что установлен В СИЛУ СОБСТВЕННЫХ СВОЙСТВ.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Чувственно воспринимаемое то же самое, что пустота?


Какая именно? Сферическая, или пустота конкретной школы?

----------


## Германн

Выделяют 16 видов пустоты. Пустота пустоты - один из них. 
Когда отрицается какой-то из 15 других видов пустоты, почему отрицается именно пустота пустоты?? 
Нико, Dron - Вы можете мне это объяснить???

----------


## Нико

> Какая именно? Сферическая, или пустота конкретной школы?


Пустота Германна от самобытия то же самое, что пустота чувственно или виртуально воспринимаемого Германна. Его пустота пуста. Пустота его пустоты тоже пуста, впрочем. Я чуть утомилась.

----------


## Нико

> Выделяют 16 видов пустоты. Пустота пустоты - один из них. 
> Когда отрицается какой-то из 15 других видов пустоты, почему отрицается именно пустота пустоты?? 
> Нико, Dron - Вы можете мне это объяснить???


А кто из древних изволил отрицать пустоту? 16 или сколько видов? Пустота пустоты не отрицается, она утверждается в МП только лишь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Таинственная непознаваемость богов". А в буддизме Бога нет. Наверное, в этом-таки отличие?


Назови хоть горшком.
Речь же о сущем, satyasat или satya-bhava

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Йонгдруб (полностью установленное) в читтаматре не пуст от самого себя.Написано же, что установлен В СИЛУ СОБСТВЕННЫХ СВОЙСТВ.


А в махамадхьямаке - В СИЛУ СОБСТВЕННОЙ СУЩНОСТИ.
Пустой от свойств, но не от себя самого.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

_полностью установленные природы (26) – пустота, как и природы, зависящие от другого (27), установлены в силу собст-венных свойств (28)._


> Йонгдруб (полностью установленное) в читтаматре не пуст от самого себя.Написано же, что установлен В СИЛУ СОБСТВЕННЫХ СВОЙСТВ.


Не понимаю, как не-пустота алаи противоречит пустоте пустоты. Алая - не пустота, а алая.

Е.А. Торчинов: 

"Прежде всего, йогину следует «опустошить» алая-виджняну от семян – носителей информации подобно тому, как из мешка высыпают зерно. Попутно преодолеваются васаны – сформировавшиеся с безначальных времен тенденции к проецированию содержимого алая-виджняны вовне. Тогда алая-виджняна оказывается направленной на самое себя. Теперь это чистое сознание, свободное от какой-либо дуальности и дихотомичности, вне субъектно-объектной оппозиции. Утратив свои различающие функции, алая-виджняна, собственно, перестает быть виджняной, сознанием. Теперь это чистая зеркальная мудрость, совершенный безобъектный гносис (джняна). На этом путь к нирване завершен."

"Парикалпита – это уровень реальности (или уровень познания, что для йогачаринов практически одно и то же), соответствующий обыденному мировосприятию. Это мир самосущих объективных вещей и самостоятельных субъектов, мир, как его понимает обыватель, судящий обо всем с позиций непосредственной данности в восприятии и простого здравого смысла. Это уровень ментальных конструкций (кальпана) и проекций омраченного сознания. Он подобен чистой иллюзии и имеет природу миража.

Паратантра – это уровень реальности, как ее понимает Абхидхарма и мадхьямака. Это мир «только лишь сознания», в котором нет ничего самосущего и в котором каждый феномен существует в зависимости от других феноменов в цепи их взаимообусловленности. Вся йогачаринская феноменология сознания, включая алая-виджняну, относится к анализу именно этого уровня. Он обладает относительной реальностью, будучи чистой видимостью, но не полной иллюзией. Разумеется, реальность этого уровня пуста по своей природе в соответствии с доктриной мадхьямаки.

Уровень паринишпанны детально анализируется йогачаринами на основе абхидхармистской методологии. Йогачарины выделяют сто дхарм (у сарвастивадинов список дхарм состоял из семидесяти пяти единиц), которые понимаются ими, естественно, только лишь как праджняпти сат, то есть как конвенциональные (условные) единицы языка описания сознания и психического опыта.

Паринишпанна – это уровень совершенного знания, присущего Буддам. Это понимание пустотности паратантрического уровня по формуле «паратантра минус парикалпита равно паринишпанне». Видение паратантры как она есть, в ее «таковости» (татхата), и есть совершенное знание, лишенное субъектно-объектной дуальности."

----------


## Dron

> Выделяют 16 видов пустоты. Пустота пустоты - один из них. 
> Когда отрицается какой-то из 15 других видов пустоты, почему отрицается именно пустота пустоты?? 
> Нико, Dron - Вы можете мне это объяснить???


Такого отрицания в этой Вселенной пока не совершалось никем. На практике это означает следующее- некто утверждает пустотность свеклы от самобытия, но с пустотностью брюквы он, почему-то, не согласен.

----------


## Dron

> Пустота Германна от самобытия то же самое, что пустота чувственно или виртуально воспринимаемого Германна. Его пустота пуста. Пустота его пустоты тоже пуста, впрочем. Я чуть утомилась.


Немного голова кружится, и тошнит? Это с непривычки, пройдет.

----------


## Нико

> полностью установленные природы (26) – пустота, как и природы, зависящие от другого (27), установлены в силу собст-венных свойств (28).[/I]
> Не понимаю, как не-пустота алаи противоречит пустоте пустоты. Алая - не пустота, а алая.


В МП нет понятия алаи как таковой (как 7-го или 8-го отдельного вида сознания в читтаматре). Перечитайте выше, что процитировано про пустоту в читтаматре. Там нет ПП. Нет, и всё тут. )

----------


## Нико

> Немного голова кружится, и тошнит? Это с непривычки, пройдет.


Я терпение практикую, ещё где-то полчаса. Перед Лосаром хочется благотворительности. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому что свобода подразумевает возможность как бесконечного омрачения, так и необратимой пробуждённости. 
> Совместить их можно только так, что сначала бесконечность омрачения - а потом окончательное Пробуждение.
> Неведение существует безначально, потому что есть свобода.


Спасибо за разъяснения! Теперь я понял - потому что гладиолус!

----------

Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Такого отрицания в этой Вселенной пока не совершалось никем. На практике это означает следующее- некто утверждает пустотность свеклы от самобытия, но с пустотностью брюквы он, почему-то, не согласен.


 :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мощное кросскультурное уравнение. Ну, хорошо, а аргументы Нагарджуны и его реальных оппонентов-теистов тоже равновесны?


Я не знаю, какого Ишвару опровергает Нагарджуна в известном трактате. Думаю, такого, который известен лишь историкам религии. Возможно, что его реальных оппонентов-теистов это как-то и опровергало (хотя сомневаюсь, если честно).
Но в современном христианстве, например, богословская аргументация очень мощная, и аргументы Ниришваравады поколебать ее явно не в силах.

----------


## Нико

> Я не знаю, какого Ишвару опровергает Нагарджуна в известном трактате. Думаю, такого, который известен лишь историкам религии. Возможно, что его реальных оппонентов-теистов это как-то и опровергало (хотя сомневаюсь, если честно).
> Но в современном христианстве, например, богословская аргументация очень мощная, и аргументы Ниришваравады поколебать ее явно не в силах.


А как там насчёт диспутов буддистов с тиртхиками у ворот Наланды?

----------


## Германн

Е.А. Торчинов: "Отсутствие же иллюзорно сконструированного в относительно реальном (отсутствие парикалпиты в паратантре) есть уровень истинно, или совершенно реального (паринишпанна)." 

Если паратантра пуста по своей природе, и эта пустая паратантра освобождается от парикалпиты - такая "пустота от другого" (от парикалпиты) не противоречит пустоте по природе. Это пустота от неправильных представлений, не исключающая онтологическую пустоту прасангики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как там насчёт диспутов буддистов с тиртхиками у ворот Наланды?


Думаю, в реальности они расходились каждый при своем мнении.
Типа, "с умным человеком и поговорить любопытно", не более того.

А как печально все закончилось - читай тему "Черная магия в тантре")))

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Ондрий (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В МП нет понятия алаи как таковой (как 7-го или 8-го отдельного вида сознания в читтаматре). Перечитайте выше, что процитировано про пустоту в читтаматре. Там нет ПП. Нет, и всё тут. )


Нико, так ведь "нет ПП" - совсем не то же самое, что "принципиально несовместимо с ПП"!
Небуддийские учения принципиально несовместимы с ПП. В этом разница.

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, в реальности они расходились каждый при своем мнении.
> Типа, "с умным человеком и поговорить любопытно", не более того.


Не, там типа кто победил, тот принимал веру оппонента. Чаще всего наландисты побеждали. Ашвагхоша -- один из примеров перешедших в буддизм.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, так ведь "нет ПП" - совсем не то же самое, что "принципиально несовместимо с ПП"!


Найдите пять признаков совместимости ПП с читтаматрой.

----------


## Dron

> Я не знаю, какого Ишвару опровергает Нагарджуна в известном трактате. 
> Думаю, такого, который известен лишь историкам религии. Возможно, что его реальных оппонентов-теистов это как-то и опровергало (хотя сомневаюсь, если честно).


Почему вы не знаете, какого? Именно такого, который там описан. Сами почитайте, убедитесь.



> Но в современном христианстве, например, богословская аргументация очень мощная, и аргументы Ниришваравады поколебать ее явно не в силах.


Она просто крайне близка к МП, такое вот имхо.
Однако, почему бы нам не попробовать, насколько она прочна? Чисто так, по босяцки?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, там типа кто победил, тот принимал веру оппонента. Чаще всего наландисты побеждали. Ашвагхоша -- один из примеров перешедших в буддизм.


А Герман вот говорит, что Будда заповедал не спорить с теистами в силу бесперспективности этого занятия. )))

----------


## Германн

> Найдите пять признаков совместимости ПП с читтаматрой.


Если паратантра "пуста по своей природе", и эта пустая паратантра освобождается от парикалпиты - такая "пустота от другого" (от парикалпиты) не противоречит "пустоте по природе". Это пустота от неправильных представлений, не исключающая даже "пустоту по природе" прасангики. Пустоте же пустоты вообще не было кажущихся противоречий.

----------


## Нико

> А Герман вот говорит, что Будда заповедал не спорить с теистами в силу бесперспективности этого занятия. )))


Не знаю, кто ему это сказал. Бесперспективность споров -- это здесь и сейчас, на БФ. Меня несколько поражает желание некоторых товарищей повторять 1500 раз один и тот же недоказанный и необоснованный тезис.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему вы не знаете, какого? Именно такого, который там описан. Сами почитайте, убедитесь.


Читал и убедился. Ишвара там - совершенно не то же самое, что безначальный Бог-Творец в христианстве.
Любой нормальный современный теист, например, скажет, что требовать от Творца для подтверждения Своего бытия создать "шерсть на панцире черепахи" - совершенная глупость. Для них существование Бога в достаточной мере подтверждается существованием самой черепахи. Зачем еще и шерсть?

Хотя возможно существование какого-то "ишвары" с его особыми, известными людям того времени свойствами, этот аргумент и опровергал. Просто мы такого ишвару не знаем, и это разговор ни о чем.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если паратантра "пуста по своей природе"


Кто Вам сказал, что она пуста по своей природе? И Вам уже говорили, что "пустота от неправильных представлений" - это не пустота пустоты.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Если паратантра "пуста по своей природе",


То это паратантра не Читтаматры, а МП.

----------

Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

_Если паратантра "пуста по своей природе"_



> То это паратантра не Читтаматры, а МП.


"Паратантра – это уровень реальности, как ее понимает Абхидхарма и мадхьямака ... Разумеется, реальность этого уровня пуста по своей природе в соответствии с доктриной мадхьямаки." Е.А.Торчинов.

Имхо, здесь и пролегает разница между достоверным (отсутствие парикалпиты, неверных представлений, при сохранении паратантры: что есть паринишпанна) и недостоверным (отсутствие и парикалпиты, и паратантры при реальности паринишпанны) жентонг.

----------


## Нико

> Е.А.Торчинов


. :Frown:

----------


## Нико

Ондрий, может, скажете своё веское слово по поводу ПП? Я уже устала бороться.  :Cry:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Неужели Ишвара не мог сорганизовать пустую пустоту? Мог, конечно.

----------

Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Кто Вам сказал, что она пуста по своей природе? И Вам уже говорили, что "пустота от неправильных представлений" - это не пустота пустоты.


Ну и что? Как из этого следует принципиальная несовместимость с пустотой пустоты? Речь только о совместимости с ПП.




> Неужели Ишвара не мог сорганизовать пустую пустоту? Мог, конечно.


Бог занимает место пустоты в системе. Такая "пустота" оказывается, тем самым, не пустой. Это несовместимо с принципом ПП.

----------


## Нико

> Неужели Ишвара не мог сорганизовать пустую пустоту? Мог, конечно.


Ну да, творец мира всё-таки.

----------


## Tong Po

> Отчего же, доступно: буддизм для Вас "прокачанная" версия теистического индуизма. Мне просто удивительно, как Вам удаётся, не смотря ни на что, найти в буддизме Бога. Но это хорошо, что Вы установили связь с буддизмом на следующие жизни (может быть, ещё быстрее нынешних ортодоксов Пробудитесь).



Отнюдь, Германн, отнюдь. Вы зря на меня свой образ мышления проецируете. Впрочем , я прав - Германн, действительно, не понимает, ему, действительно, недоступно...ЧТД.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Бог занимает место пустоты в системе. Такая "пустота" оказывается, тем самым, не пустой.


Махешваре всё под силу. Создал самую настоящую пустую пустоту, и это бытие пустой пустоты совместимо с Его бытием. Это чудо, уму не постижимо. Эмахо!

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Курт (10.02.2013), Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну и что? Как из этого следует принципиальная несовместимость с пустотой пустоты?


Попробую с другого ракурса. Для прасангиков все воззрения других школ и религий -- "пустота пустоты". Поэтому для них всё совместимо. У них есть "аргументы для других и т.п." 



> Бог занимает место пустоты в системе.


Да, да! Занимает! Я уже на всё согласна. )

----------


## Dron

> Читал и убедился. Ишвара там - совершенно не то же самое, что безначальный Бог-Творец в христианстве.


Ну, вопроса о соответствии разных Ишвар не было, по крайней мере, я его не задавал.
По любому, так сказать, "машину смерти" made by Нагарджуна можно рекомендовать теистам для освобождения от реалистичных атавизмов в теологии.

И можно или нельзя приспособить ее против современного теизма- вопрос открытый. Не удивлюсь, если можно.




> Любой нормальный современный теист, например, скажет, что требовать от Творца для подтверждения Своего бытия создать "шерсть на панцире черепахи" - совершенная глупость. Для них существование Бога в достаточной мере подтверждается существованием самой черепахи. Зачем еще и шерсть?


Не, ну если все так, как вы излагаете, что мол, вот, кто-то, внезапно.начинает впаривать теистам черепашью шерсть, то да- глупость.
Просто у Нагарджуны все немного по другому.




> Хотя возможно существование какого-то "ишвары" с его особыми, известными людям того времени свойствами, этот аргумент и опровергал. Просто мы такого ишвару не знаем, и это разговор ни о чем.


Этот разговор- о чем.
Ведь модель Ишвары можно обсуждать независимо от того, есть ли кто-то, кто верит в ее референта. Такой вот киберпанк.

----------


## Dron

> _Если паратантра "пуста по своей природе"_
> 
> "Паратантра – это уровень реальности, как ее понимает Абхидхарма и мадхьямака ... Разумеется, реальность этого уровня пуста по своей природе в соответствии с доктриной мадхьямаки." Е.А.Торчинов.


В соответствии с доктриной мадхъямаки. Верно. Вы видите там какие-то невидимые буквы про Абхидхарму еще?

----------


## Германн

_Отчего же, доступно: буддизм для Вас "прокачанная" версия теистического индуизма. Мне просто удивительно, как Вам удаётся, не смотря ни на что, найти в буддизме Бога. Но это хорошо, что Вы установили связь с буддизмом на следующие жизни (может быть, ещё быстрее нынешних ортодоксов Пробудитесь).
_


> Отнюдь, Германн, отнюдь. Вы зря на меня свой образ мышления проецируете. Впрочем , я прав - Германн, действительно, не понимает, ему, действительно, недоступно...ЧТД.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post550263
_Лопон Тензин Намдак («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон»): 
"Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»" ... "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность"._



> Вот, например, поэтому я лично и не считаю бон Будда Дхармой.


"Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана" // "поэтому я лично и не считаю бон Будда Дхармой".
_буддизм для Вас "прокачанная" версия теистического индуизма_ - "Отнюдь, Германн, отнюдь. Вы зря на меня свой образ мышления проецируете".

----------


## Германн

> В соответствии с доктриной мадхъямаки. Верно. Вы видите там какие-то невидимые буквы про Абхидхарму еще?


Вижу, что Первый поворот (есть дхармы) продолжается Вторым (дхармы пусты по своей природе) и Третьим (познание дхарм пустыми есть мудрость).

----------


## Нико

> и Третьим (познание дхарм пустыми есть мудрость).


? Так прям и сказал?

----------


## Tong Po

> Обычно выдумывают их оппоненты, зачем буддистам выдумывать?
> 
> 
> Мощное кросскультурное уравнение. Ну, хорошо, а аргументы Нагарджуны и его реальных оппонентов-теистов тоже равновесны?


А какие были реальные оппоненты-теисты у Нагарджуны? В существующих га сегодня школах вайшнавизма идеи, которые опровергает Нагарджуна в "Ниришвара-картитве..." также не поддерживаются.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ведь модель Ишвары можно обсуждать независимо от того, есть ли кто-то, кто верит в ее референта. Такой вот киберпанк.


Я об этом и говорю: придумать ишвару и опровергнуть его. Все просто.
Только к реальной полемике это не имеет отношения.

----------


## Курт

> Это что-то принципиальное новое для меня.


О сообщении свойств в случае Христа написано, например, у Дамаскина в ТИПВ:



> Равным образом, когда Христос называется человеком и Сыном Человеческим, Он принимает свойства и отличия Божеского естества и (именуется) предвечным Младенцем, безначальным человеком, — не поскольку Он — Младенец и Человек, но поскольку, будучи предвечным Богом, стал напоследок Младенцем. И таков способ взаимного сообщения (свойств), когда каждое из обоих естеств передает другому свои свойства по причине тождества ипостаси и взаимного проникновения естеств. Поэтому мы можем говорить о Христе: _Сей Бог наш на земли явися и с человеки поживе (Вар. 3, 36, 38)_; а также: человек этот не создан, не подвержен страданию и неописуем.


http://www.orthlib.ru/John_of_Damascus/vera3_04.html

Если понять, каким образом это возможно в отношении Христа, то понять, каким образом "сообщение свойств" возможно в отношении обоженного смертного, будет уже проще.
Об этом не раз говорилось на том же курайнике, например.




> Как тварь приобретает свойста Нетварности?


А когда они говорят о безначальном человеке или о страдающем Бога - вас ничего не удивляет?

----------


## Dron

> А какие были реальные оппоненты-теисты у Нагарджуны? В существующих га сегодня школах вайшнавизма идеи, которые опровергает Нагарджуна в "Ниришвара-картитве..." также не поддерживаются.


Тогда современные вайшнавы знают, кому сказать спасибо.

----------


## Германн

> ? Так прям и сказал?


Нет. Это всего лишь моё несовершенное понимание. Три Поворота не противоречат, а дополняют друг друга (своего рода доктринальная матрёшка).
Стараюсь видеть всё в том ракурсе, в котором три Поворота непротиворечиво сочетаются - при сохранении отличия от небуддийских учений.

----------


## Tong Po

> _Отчего же, доступно: буддизм для Вас "прокачанная" версия теистического индуизма. Мне просто удивительно, как Вам удаётся, не смотря ни на что, найти в буддизме Бога. Но это хорошо, что Вы установили связь с буддизмом на следующие жизни (может быть, ещё быстрее нынешних ортодоксов Пробудитесь).
> _
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post550263
> _Лопон Тензин Намдак («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон»): 
> "Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»" ... "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность"._
> 
> 
> "Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана" // "поэтому я лично и не считаю бон Будда Дхармой".
> _буддизм для Вас "прокачанная" версия теистического индуизма_ - "Отнюдь, Германн, отнюдь. Вы зря на меня свой образ мышления проецируете".


Да я НЕ СЧИТАЮ бон буддизмом. И не я один. Но как же из этого следует, что буддизм для меня "прокачанная версия индуизма"?! Логическую цепочку всю продемонстрируйте!

----------


## Курт

> . 
> Да, верно, простите. Они- нужны.


Уже хорошо. )))



> Верно. Вот мне и непонятно, для чего делать такое немного искусственное противопоставление, скажем, в случае с "эго" или там с "эгоцентрацией".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это разные понятия, в данном случае, боюсь, противопоставлять их необходимо.


О каких "разных понятиях" речь?  :EEK!: 
Я вас спрашиваю: слова "ну", "я", "говорил" нужны в буддизме или полезны только в каких-то прозелитских техниках?
Вы говорите: нужны в буддизме, и вообще "буддизм vs прозелитские техники" - это немного искусственное противопоставление.
Я: Чудно. Но тогда почему такое противопоставление вы делаете в отношении, например, "эго"?
Вы: Противопоставлять их необходимо.
Я в недоумении.



> Ну если с телепатией пока не очень, то выходит, что слова-таки необходимы для общения, правда?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Меня немного огорчает, что вы так легко отступаете перед трудностями.


Слаб человек, что ж поделать. ))
И все же я вынужден повторить вопрос: людям, не обладающим телепатией, слова необходимы для общения?

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда современные вайшнавы знают, кому сказать спасибо.


Не факт. Самая древняя вайшнавская сампрадайя - Шри Сампрадайя, там совершенно иные идеи. Веданта ( но не шанкаровская). А вот воззрения какой именно школы опровергает Нагарджуна непонятно. Предполагают, что бхагаватов, но о них мало что известно.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это отговорка, если такой термин уместен при переписке.
> Вы заявляли отличие вашего принципа от МП и, следовательно от МП Цонкапы.


Какой "мой принцип"? Пустота пустоты? Это принцип Чандракирти и Цонкапы. Их принцип имеет самостоятельное значение. Если речь конкретно о ПП - это не речь о всей Прасангике. Критерием буддийскости учения является совместимость конкретно с ПП, отсутствие принципиальных противоречий только с ПП. Не более того. Соответствие всему учению школы Прасангика и отсутствие противоречий с любыми утверждениями Прасангики - отнюдь не имелось в виду.

----------


## Германн

> Да я НЕ СЧИТАЮ бон буддизмом. И не я один. Но как же из этого следует, что буддизм для меня "прокачанная версия индуизма"?! Логическую цепочку всю продемонстрируйте!


Ключевое слово "поэтому". Пройдите по ссылке http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post550263 и вспомните. Мне лень цитировать здесь все Ваши высказывания о Боге, Шиве-Шакти и т.д. Для меня очевидно, что Вы не разделяете буддизм и индуизм. Если я ошибаюсь, поправьте меня. Вы исключаете реальность Бога? Не признаёте, что шиваизм и шактизм ведут точно к такому же конечному результату, что и буддизм?

----------


## Dron

> Уже хорошо. )))


Будет намного лучше, вы, как мне кажется, не лишены способности с надеждой смотреть в будущее? Ну -вот.




> Вы говорите: нужны в буддизме, и вообще "буддизм vs прозелитские техники" - это немного искусственное противопоставление.


Я такого не говорил. Возможно, вы меня с кем то ошибочно отождествляете.



> Я: Чудно. Но тогда почему такое противопоставление вы делаете в отношении, например, "эго"?
> Вы: Противопоставлять их необходимо.
> Я в недоумении.


В недоумении? Отчего же?




> Слаб человек, что ж поделать. ))
> И все же я вынужден повторить вопрос: людям, не обладающим телепатией, слова необходимы для общения?


Имеете ли вы ввиду слово печатное, или устное?

----------


## Dron

> Не факт. Самая древняя вайшнавская сампрадайя - Шри Сампрадайя, там совершенно иные идеи. Веданта ( но не шанкаровская). А вот воззрения какой именно школы опровергает Нагарджуна непонятно.


Раз непонятно, то непонятно, следует ли вайшнавам благодарить Нагарджуну.

----------


## Германн

> Я об этом и говорю: придумать ишвару и опровергнуть его. Все просто.
> Только к реальной полемике это не имеет отношения.


Если признавать свободу воли, Бог-Творец опровержим:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551251
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551269
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551283
Это и есть опровержение бытия Божьего.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.02.2013)

----------


## Sten

Приветствую всех участников форума!  я здесь почти не участвую, т.к. нет времени, и порождает много ненужных мыслей. хотя, когда заглядываю сюда, могу сказать, что бывает довольно весело читать посты некоторых участников. 
почему я вдруг обявился? отдыхаю. читаю данный топик с 146 страницы.. в нем и в других темах глубокие вопросы затрагиваются, имею ввиду философские. да с ними как-то все больше граблями да лопатами пытаются разобраться. хочу вставить свои 2 копейки из известного современным философам арсенала специфических средст, просто потому, что люди иной раз пишут правильные возражения, но не знают как обосновать, или как это называется. в основном, скажу сразу, мои послания я адресую Германну, может быть, еще кому-нибудь из вас. буду рад ответам по делу.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Какой "мой принцип"? Пустота пустоты?


Да.



> Это принцип Чандракирти и Цонкапы.


Нет



> Их принцип имеет самостоятельное значение. Если речь конкретно о ПП - это не речь о всей Прасангике.


Чандракирти и Цонкапа говорят о всей прасангике в стиле прасангики МП от Чадракирти и Цонкапы. О чем говорите вы- неясно, разорви меня гром.




> Критерием буддийскости учения является совместимость конкретно с ПП,


Может, пришла пора уже ясно его изложить?



> отсутствие принципиальных противоречий только с ПП. Не более того. Соответствие всему учению школы Прасангика и отсутствие противоречий с любыми утверждениями Прасангики - отнюдь не имелось в виду.


Поймите, Герман, нельзя купить арбу с сотней арбузов, но без одного из этой сотни, как-то так.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если признавать свободу воли, Бог-Творец опровержим:


Никакого противоречия нет: свобода воли реализуется в рамках спектра возможностей, предоставленных Творцом. При этом кол-во возможностей безгранично, даже если сама предметность кажется конечной. Это примерно как с помощью небольшого алфавита можно выразить бесконечное множество смыслов.
Такое творчество и есть свобода. А алфавит создан Богом.
Впрочем я вам это уже говорил, просто вы не видите чужих аргументов.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Никакого противоречия нет: свобода воли реализуется в рамках спектра возможностей, предоставленных Творцом. При этом кол-во возможностей безгранично,


Нет, не безгранично, Творцом то твари не стать, верно? Ну, вот.

----------


## Германн

> Поймите, Герман, нельзя купить арбу с сотней арбузов, но без одного из этой сотни, как-то так.


Не понимаю! Каждая философская система состоит из множества утверждений. Некоторые утверждения у систем совпадают, некоторые - нет. Нет такого, что приняв одно утверждение какой-либо системы, обязательно признаёшь её целиком. Точно так же, отсутствие принципиальных противоречий какому-то одному, конкретному, утверждению. Отсутствие возражений ПП может иметь место и тогда, когда есть возражения Прасангике по прочим пунктам. 

Если искать буддийскую специфику, искать отличие буддизма от других религий - в первом приближении, это учение о пустоте. Во втором приближении - совместимость такого учения с пустотой пустоты (отсутствие противоречий конкретно ПП), что объективно отличает буддизм от шиваизма. ПП это отрицание всеобщего субстрата: в буддийском дискурсе, на роль всеобщего субстрата могла бы претендовать лишь пустота. Такой поворот исключается принципом ПП.
Признание всеобщего субстрата исключает ПП: в буддийских школах он не признаётся, и ПП соответственно не исключается.

----------


## Dron

> буду рад ответам по делу.


Изложите суть дела.

----------

Кузьмич (10.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> требовать от Творца для подтверждения Своего бытия создать "шерсть на панцире черепахи" -


Так вот, значит, откуда взялись ежи и дикаобразы...  :EEK!:

----------


## Sten

читаю топик постепенно.. )




> Почитайте Аквината, он прекрасно все обосновывает логически, без противоречий (в рамках своей системы).
> Другое дело, что он нелогичность усматривает не в том, в чем ее видит Нагарджуна.
> 
> Например, он говорит, что "безначальное" представляет собой логический абсурд, дурную бесконечность. Следовательно, есть единое начало (Преводвигатель и Первопричина), и это - Бог.
> Нагарджуна же наоборот видит противоречие в идее начала и считает логически обоснованным именно безначальное, доказывая через это, что Единого Творца нет.
> А на самом деле эти два аргумента совершенно равновесны. И выбрать тут можно лишь согласно своей вере.


согласен с вами в том, что логика - это апостериори, а априори - установление аксиом и постулатов. модно конечно это установление списать на веру, если сильно упрощать это понятие. но лично для меня вера - это не такая простая вещь, как например, логика. мне известно, чтто кроме буддийской или западной формальной логики сейчас разработано огромное количество совершенно разных и даже странных логик, но все они математичны, и далеки от сложности живых процессов. вместо веры я ставлю как основу для всего индивидуальность, но это понятие требует длительных пояснений, которых я хотел бы избежать.

----------


## Германн

> Никакого противоречия нет: свобода воли реализуется в рамках спектра возможностей, предоставленных Творцом. При этом кол-во возможностей безгранично, даже если сама предметность кажется конечной. Это примерно как с помощью небольшого алфавита можно выразить бесконечное множество смыслов.
> Такое творчество и есть свобода. А алфавит создан Богом.
> Впрочем я вам это уже говорил, просто вы не видите чужих аргументов.


Алфавит создан Богом. А вот способность выразить бесконечное множество смыслов (что есть творчество, свобода) - не создана.

Всё, что в момент творения творилось Богом, полностью определялось им, до мелочей: мотивы твари были полностью детерминированы внешней силой. Был создан алфавит. А где свобода? Откуда она вдруг потом взялась - чтоб творчески распорядиться тем, что 100% задано извне? В момент творения свобода не творилась: всё, что творилось в твари, от и до, определялось внешней силой. Это полный детерминизм, полное отсутствие свободы в момент акта творения. А когда творение закончилось, разве свобода творится? Машина остаётся машиной: механизм не может наделить себя свободой сам. Творец же больше не творит. Откуда же взяться свободе твари, не созданной в момент творения?

Свобода - это отсутствие полной редукции к внешним воздействиям. В акте творения есть полная редукция: свободы нет. Потом творение заканчивается - и по-прежнему нет свободы. Откуда же свободе появиться? Неоткуда, если действительно был акт творения: момент тотального определения твари Творцом, момент тотального определения мотивов внешним фактором.

Если свобода воли есть, то она безначальна: нет Бога-Творца, и нет рождения сознания материей.

----------


## Dron

> Не понимаю! Каждая философская система состоит из множества утверждений. Некоторые утверждения у систем совпадают, некоторые - нет.


У МП и МС ни одно из утверждений не совпадает, потому что у них утверждения делаются относительно феноменов с разными способами существования.



> Нет такого, что приняв одно утверждение какой-либо системы, признаёшь её целиком.


Есть. Если вам угодно создать новый, интергалактический буддизм- велком, но, прошу вас, отделяйте его от буддизма как такового.




> Если искать буддийскую специфику, отличие буддизма от других религий - в первом приближении, это учение о пустоте. Во втором приближении - совместимость такого учения с пустотой пустоты (отсутствие противоречий конкретно ПП), что объективно отличает буддизм от шиваизма


Учение Читтаматры не совместимо с пустотой МП. Так отличайте его от буддизма теперь.

----------


## Курт

> Я такого не говорил. Возможно, вы меня с кем то ошибочно отождествляете.


мой вопрос:



> А слова "ну", "я", "говорил" и прочие нужны в буддизме?
> Или они полезны для вас только в каких-то прозелитских техниках?


ваш ответ:



> . 
> Да, верно, простите. Они- нужны.





> Это  немного искуственное противопоставление.


Сами отмотайте несколько страниц назад и посмотрите, как развивался диалог. Или вы где-то потеряли нить?




> Имеете ли вы ввиду слово печатное, или устное?


Любое. Главное, чтобы собеседником воспринималось хоть как-нибудь.

----------


## Dron

> мой вопрос:
> 
> ваш ответ:
> 
> 
> Сами отмотайте несколько страниц назад и посмотрите, как развивался диалог. Или вы где-то потеряли нить?


Возможно, что я где-то потерял нить. Может, и не терял.





> Любое. Главное, чтобы собеседником воспринималось хоть как-нибудь.


Выбираю оба.

----------


## Sten

> Шанкара был бессилен объяснить несовершенство неведения, когда нет ничего, кроме совершенного Брахмана. Совершенство системы зависит не от интеллекта философа (Шанкара гений), но от совершенства первого Учителя, Будды.


  приветствую!  если позволите, я немного откомментирую ваши высказывания. я бы не стал так поспешно судить Шанкару, но без таких "атак" на монстров ни философом не станешь, ни просто ума не наберешся) так что все ок. я не согласен  с последней строчкой. это противоречит реальности) как раз все наоборот: совершенство системы зависит от интеллекта, ее создавшего. "совершенства первого Учителя, Будды" - это здесь выглядит как 5-ое колесо. даже не понятно, к чему это учтерждение.  если даже говорить об этом, то лично я слышал от лам, да и вполне могу это представить, что высокая степень реализации буддийского мастера (любой традиции)
 не равна его такой же высокой способности изложить свое глубокое видение с помощью языка. проще, если ты умен, это не означает, что обязательно еще и красноречив. кроме этой проблемы (для нас), есть еще сложность в различиях в высшем опате. и в данном случае, я очень далек от всех уравнительных школярских утверждений о буддаклоновости в дхармадхату. слишком это далеко от мудрости и слишком близко к глупости




> Кроме проверки на логичность, обычному человеку ничего не дано.


  как раз наоборот, дано очень много. логик много, но и кроме них есть, например, диалектика, которую никто не отменял. а есть еще интуиция, к которой многие относятся с таким неоправданным подозрением, как к сифилитичке. просто, они не читали ни Бергсона, ни Делеза ни даже Спинозу. а подозрение это - обратная сторона недоверия себе самому. 

_Содержание опыта Пробуждения, богообщения, мокши нам недоступно. Проверить Пробуждение и качества Дхармакаи можно только в самом конце, пройдя Путь. Но для начала нужно ведь в него уверовать. На каком основании? На основании отсутствия противоречий._


поледнее утверждение я уже прокомментировал, а что касается недоступности последний рубежей.. тто многие веряд ведь и в то, что "загробной жизни не существует" и "оттуда еще никто не возвращался".. вы просто не верите словам Будды, которого сами постоянно упоминаете.

----------


## Германн

> Учение Читтаматры не совместимо с пустотой МП. Так отличайте его от буддизма теперь.


Жесть. При чём тут вся Мадхьямака-прасангика, объёмнейшее учение с множеством спорных тезисов - когда речь об отсутствии принципиальных противоречий с одним-единственным принципом, сформулированным Чандракирти? Отсутствие противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ отличает буддийскую шуньяваду от шиваитской. ПП - не все аспекты пустоты МП, а лишь один.

----------


## Sten

> Я Вас уверяю, что противоречия можно найти где угодно. Это раз.


как иллюстрация к вашим словам, с оторыми я полностью согласен:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...BE%D1%82%D0%B5

посвящается всем верующим во всемогущество логики

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, не безгранично, Творцом то твари не стать, верно? Ну, вот.


Чтобы сотворить уже сотворенный мир? в этом нет нужды.
А в конце мира, согласно христианству, времени снова не будет, поэтому проблема творения отпадает.
Но вполне можно представить себе богословие, в котором цикличность творения бесконечна, и тварные существа со временем сами становятся творцами (что-то подобное есть в теософии)))

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Теорема Гёделя противоречит возможности развернуть всю систему математики логически, исходя из принятых аксиом. Непротиворечивости  системы теорема Гёделя о неполноте не противоречит. Формальная логика тавтологична, и как система может быть полна. Гёдель утверждал лишь то, что из математики нельзя полностью устранить недоказанные утверждения: это не значит, что математика не может быть непротиворечивой. Если что-то не доказано - это не то же самое, что есть противоречие.

----------


## Dron

> Жесть. При чём тут вся Мадхьямака-прасангика, объёмнейшее учение с множеством спорных тезисов - когда речь об отсутствии принципиальных противоречий с одним-единственным принципом, сформулированным Чандракирти?


Такой принцип есть только у вас, и вы его пока не озвучили, видимо, и не собираетесь. У Чандры нет принципов, созвучных с вашими.



> Отсутствие противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ отличает буддийскую шуньяваду от шиваитской. ПП - не все аспекты пустоты МП, а лишь один.


Противоречия есть у МП и МС буквально по каждому виду пустоты. Буквально по каждому, в прямом смысле.

----------


## Германн

> вы просто не верите словам Будды, которого сами постоянно упоминаете.


Здравствуйте! Конечно, верю - но не только. Проверял на противоречивость в важных для себя вопросах. Логических противоречий нет: в той логике, которую использую для остальных проблем. Логических систем много, но не все имеют онтологический статус: не все отвечают порядку вещей. Та логика, которая годится для реальной жизни - ему соответствует. Я не могу проникнуть в опыт Шакьямуни, и проверить, так ли всё на самом деле, как рассказано. Но могу проверить связность утверждений Будды. Особенно мне нравится этическая согласованность. Не то, чтоб я хороший человек - но можно знать, хотя бы, что такое хорошо.

----------


## Курт

> Выбираю оба.


Прекрасно. Слова нужны для общения (прям Америку открыли, да?  :Big Grin:  ).
А как они используются для общения? Ими обозначаются явления и концепции. Пока, я надеюсь, вы согласны?
Если согласны, то вот вопрос: для обозначения каких явлений слова *не нужны*?

----------


## Dron

> Чтобы сотворить уже сотворенный мир? в этом нет нужды.


Ну, дайте желающим возможность сотворить хотя бы новую солнечную систему, с планетами и блэкджеком.




> [А в конце мира, согласно христианству, времени снова не будет, поэтому проблема творения отпадает.


Понятно. Включился автоответчик:
"Поскольку времени уже нет, ваш вопрос про планеты с блэкджеком не актуален"

----------


## Dron

> Прекрасно. Слова нужны для общения (прям Америку открыли, да?  ).


Ну, немного есть такое чувство, да.



> А как они используются для общения?


Орально и мануально.



> Ими обозначаются явления и концепции. Пока, я надеюсь, вы согласны?


Разумеется, до последней буквы, будь я проклят.




> Если согласны, то вот вопрос: для обозначения каких явлений слова *не нужны*?


Для явлений, постигаемых телепатически.

----------


## Sten

> Теорема Гёделя противоречит возможности развернуть всю систему математики логически, исходя из принятых аксиом. Непротиворечивости  системы теорема Гёделя о неполноте не противоречит. *Формальная логика тавтологична, и как система может быть полна.* Гёдель утверждал лишь то, что из математики нельзя полностью устранить недоказанные утверждения: это не значит, что математика не может быть непротиворечивой. Если что-то не доказано - это не то же самое, что есть противоречие.


вы, видимо, совершенно не понимаете смысл того, что удалось показать Геделю. он как раз, против вашего утверждения, доказывает, что непротиворечивая логическая система всегда с неоходимостью (обязательно!) НЕПОЛНА.

----------


## Германн

> Такой принцип есть только у вас, и вы его пока не озвучили, видимо, и не собираетесь. У Чандры нет принципов, созвучных с вашими.


Традиционный комментарий к Чандракирти:
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

_4.  Пустота пустоты
Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185)

Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”.

Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186)

С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты.
Мы можем подумать: “О, пустота – это пустота”. Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты._

Что значит подумать "о, пустота - это пустота", "пустота истинно существует" - на стр. 111: 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf

Пустота не всеобщий субстрат (хотя всё пусто).
“Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой” - слова Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Dron

> Традиционный комментарий к Чандракирти:
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
> 
> _4.  Пустота пустоты
> Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185)
> Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”.
> 
> Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186)
> 
> ...


Вопрос: вы полностью согласны, или выборочно?

----------


## Германн

> вы, видимо, совершенно не понимаете смысл того, что удалось показать Геделю. он как раз, против вашего утверждения, доказывает, что непротиворечивая логическая система всегда с неоходимостью (обязательно!) НЕПОЛНА.


Полнота системы логических операций дизъюнкции, конъюнкции и отрицания - имеет место быть.
Но в математике как целом всегда будут недоказанные утверждения: вся математика, как система, неполна.

----------


## Dron

> Традиционный комментарий к Чандракирти:
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
> 
> [I]4.  Пустота пустоты
> Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы,


Читтаматрин: нет, не все.
Сватантрик: все, но у них есть самобытие
Прасангик: все, буквально. Самобытия нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ключевое слово "поэтому". Пройдите по ссылке http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post550263 и вспомните. Мне лень цитировать здесь все Ваши высказывания о Боге, Шиве-Шакти и т.д. Для меня очевидно, что Вы не разделяете буддизм и индуизм. Если я ошибаюсь, поправьте меня. Вы исключаете реальность Бога? Не признаёте, что шиваизм и шактизм ведут точно к такому же конечному результату, что и буддизм?


А если я выскажусь о Зелёном Макаронном Монстре и Вам также лень станет цитировать мои высказывания, то из этого последует, что "буддизм - это прокачанная версия индуизма"? Каким образом? ПРОДЕМОНСТРИРУЙТЕ ЛОГИЧЕСКУЮ ЦЕПОЧКУ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ( хотя не сможете - не умеете выстраивать силлогизмы, совсем).
На вопрос о шактизме я Вам ответил страниц 40 назад. Полностью и исчерпывающе.

----------


## Sten

> Что касается меня лично, то в моем опыте есть одно великое чудо, но из него тоже не следует совершенно никакой веры.
> Это чудо - факт моего собственного существования. )))


без сомнения! вы, наверное, и о Паскале слышали, который удивлялся не только тому, чтто он снова проснулся, но и тому факту, что проснулся именно он.
а факт существования бксчисленных ДРУГИХ, таких же чувствующих и иногда думающих эгоистов, как я, меня поражал еще больше.

----------


## Sten

> *Полнота системы логических операций дизъюнкции, конъюнкции и отрицания - имеет место быть.*
> Но в математике как целом всегда будут недоказанные утверждения: вся математика, как система, неполна.


Германн, я вижу, что вы умеете читать, но внимательно читать потрудитесь!

Теоре́ма Гёделя о неполноте́ и втора́я теоре́ма Гёделя[~ 1] — *две теоремы математической логики о принципиальных ограничениях формальной арифметики и, как следствие, всякой формальной системы, в которой можно определить основные арифметические понятия: натуральные числа, 0, 1, сложение и умножение.
*
Первая теорема утверждает, что если формальная арифметика непротиворечива, то в ней существует невыводимая и неопровержимая формула.

Вторая теорема утверждает, что если формальная арифметика непротиворечива, то в ней невыводима некоторая формула, содержательно утверждающая непротиворечивость этой арифметики.

Эти теоремы были доказаны Куртом Гёделем в 1930 году (опубликованы в 1931) и имеют непосредственное отношение ко второй проблеме из знаменитого списка Гильберта.

----------


## Германн

> Читтаматрин: нет, не все.


http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html
Четыре Печати буддизма, п.3: "Все явления лишены самобытия".
Е.С. Далай-Лама: "Третья аксиома заключается в том, что все явления пусты и лишены самобытия".

Не думаю, что он хотел сказать тем самым: "Читтаматра не буддизм". Просто Читтаматра, и другие школы, понимают пустоту и отсутствие самобытия у явлений по-разному. Но пустоту всеобщим субстратом одинаково не делают (если сохраняют своё качественное отличие от индуизма или даосизма).

----------


## Курт

> Для явлений, постигаемых телепатически.


С телепатией все плохо. Допустим даже (ерунда конечно, но чисто для поддержания разговора сделаем такое допущение), что ее нет вовсе, и повторим вопрос: для обозначения каких явлений слова не нужны?

----------


## Dron

> http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html
> Четыре Печати буддизма, п.3: "Все явления лишены самобытия".
> Е.С. Далай-Лама: "Третья аксиома заключается в том, что все явления пусты и лишены самобытия".
> 
> Не думаю, что он хотел сказать тем самым: Читтаматра - не буддизм.


Он- нет, это из вашего принципа так следует. Самобытие в этом случае надо понимать не узко специфически, как в МС, а просто как отсутствие атмана.



> (Есть разница между Виджнянавадой и Читтаматрой, но здесь она неактуальна: говорим совокупно.)


Разницы нет, но здесь это неактуально.



> Просто Читтаматра, и другие школы, понимают пустоту и отсутствие самобытия у явлений по-разному.


Если "по разному", то прощаемся с "общим принципом".



> Но пустоту всеобщим субстратом одинаково не делают.


Отсутствие смертности у богов Олимпа тоже субстратом никто не делал. Принимайте теперь античные культы в интергалактический буддийский союз.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, я вижу, что вы умеете читать, но внимательно читать потрудитесь!
> 
> Теоре́ма Гёделя о неполноте́ и втора́я теоре́ма Гёделя[~ 1] — *две теоремы математической логики о принципиальных ограничениях формальной арифметики и, как следствие, всякой формальной системы, в которой можно определить основные арифметические понятия: натуральные числа, 0, 1, сложение и умножение.
> *
> Первая теорема утверждает, что если формальная арифметика непротиворечива, то в ней существует невыводимая и неопровержимая формула.
> 
> Вторая теорема утверждает, что если формальная арифметика непротиворечива, то в ней невыводима некоторая формула, содержательно утверждающая непротиворечивость этой арифметики.
> 
> Эти теоремы были доказаны Куртом Гёделем в 1930 году (опубликованы в 1931) и имеют непосредственное отношение ко второй проблеме из знаменитого списка Гильберта.


Он ведь писал о математике, работающей с рядом натуральных чисел. О том, что невозможно логически развернуть всю математику, как систему, выведя все её формулы из принятых аксиом и правил. Это не значит, что система противоречива. Гёдель как раз и акцентирует непротиворечивость математики.
Формальная логическая система (не вся математика, оперирующая рядом натуральных чисел) действительно может быть полна, так как она тавтологична.

Если резюмировать: работы Гёделя не отменяют логическую непротиворечивость, как критерий правильности системы. Логическая связность рулит.
Пусть даже какая-то система неполна: она должна быть непротиворечивой.

----------


## Курт

> Германн, я вижу, что вы умеете читать, но внимательно читать потрудитесь!


Ага, вот и еще одна жертва в цепких лапах Германна. ))

----------


## Dron

> С телепатией все плохо. Допустим даже (ерунда конечно, но чисто для поддержания разговора сделаем такое допущение), что ее нет вовсе, и повторим вопрос: для обозначения каких явлений слова не нужны?


Для всех. Есть же словарь Брайля, или там, допустим, азбука Морзе.

----------


## Германн

> Он- нет, это из вашего принципа так следует.


Не следует. Пустотность явлений, в Читтаматре, не превращается во всеобщий субстрат. Читтаматра, понимая пустоту по-своему, не превращает пустоту в универсальную субстанцию, особую Сущность. Удовлетворяя Печати Будды "Все явления лишены самобытия", Читтаматра не противоречит _пустоте пустоты_.

----------


## Курт

> Для всех. Есть же словарь Брайля, или там, допустим, азбука Морзе.


Напомню, мы определили форму слова, как любую, главное - чтобы она хоть как-то воспринималась собеседником. В этом смысле сам вид сигнала вообще не важен. Это может быть устное или письменное слово, слово на языке жестов или в виде точки/тире. С учетом этого уточнения возвращаемся к вопросу: для обозначения каких явлений слова не нужны?

----------


## Sten

> Сергей, Вы же понимаете, что утверждение Тертуллиана претендует на самотождественность? Что в следующий момент нельзя вдруг взять, и начать утверждать противоположное? Это есть логика высказывания. Философия абсурда противоречит сама себе в первом же пункте. Что-то утверждается. 
> Если абсурд это порядок вещей, то ничего нельзя утверждать вообще: взаимопротиворечащие утверждения равнозначны.
> 
> Это далеко от буддизма. Порядок вещей не абсурд, а Дхарма.


согласен с Сергеем в вопросе о смысле высказывания Тертулиана, ибо правильно.) что касается абсурда, то абсурд не равен ложности, неистинности и т.п. есть даже такая ветвь философии - философия абсурда. наверное, не идиоты ее создавали. как по мне, так нет никаких проблем с абсурдом. если коротко сказать, то, в чем я убежден (вера или нет - другой вопрос), то наш мир (как и другие миры) - это место, в котором уживаются противоположности. т.н. интеллектуалами "бинарные оппозиции". диалектика рулит! жизнь\смерть, добро\зло, хорошо\плохо и т.п.  лично для меня это иллюстрация к буддийским положениям о пустотности или несамосущностности дхарм. это и иллюстрация и доказательство. логика - это только метод, как и все прочее.

----------

Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Со мной-то всё понятно. Могу ошибаться!
Интересны другие варианты различения Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы. 
*В чём заключается уникальность буддизма и его отличие от всех прочих учений?*

----------


## Германн

> согласен с Сергеем в вопросе о смысле высказывания Тертулиана, ибо правильно.) что касается абсурда, то абсурд не равен ложности, неистинности и т.п. есть даже такая ветвь философии - философия абсурда. наверное, не идиоты ее создавали. как по мне, так нет никаких проблем с абсурдом. если коротко сказать, то, в чем я убежден (вера или нет - другой вопрос), то наш мир (как и другие миры) - это место, в котором уживаются противоположности. т.н. интеллектуалами "бинарные оппозиции". диалектика рулит! жизнь\смерть, добро\зло, хорошо\плохо и т.п.  лично для меня это иллюстрация к буддийским положениям о пустотности или несамосущностности дхарм. это и иллюстрация и доказательство. логика - это только метод, как и все прочее.


Мне бы не хотелось, чтоб во Всецело Пробуждённом Будде уживались такие противоположности, как всеведение и омрачённость. 
На то и Пробуждение, что никакой омрачённости больше не было.

----------


## Dron

> Не следует. Пустотность явлений, в Читтаматре, не превращается во всеобщий субстрат. Читтаматра, понимая пустоту по-своему, не превращает пустоту в универсальную субстанцию, особую Сущность. Удовлетворяя Печати Будды "Все явления лишены самобытия", Читтаматра не противоречит _пустоте пустоты_.


Противоречит. 
Читтаматра: истинно возникающее пусто от придуманного, но не пусто от себя.
Мадхъямака- ничто не возникает истинно.
Видите противоречие? А если скажете, что отсутствие придуманного и отсутствие истинно сущего равны в бессубстратности, то я снова предложу вам вспомнить о бессубстратном отсутствии смерти греческих богов. 
Что будете делать теперь?

----------


## Dron

> Напомню, мы определили форму слова, как любую, главное - чтобы она хоть как-то воспринималась собеседником. В этом смысле сам вид сигнала вообще не важен. Это может быть устное или письменное слово, слово на языке жестов или в виде точки/тире. С учетом этого уточнения возвращаемся к вопросу: для обозначения каких явлений слова не нужны?


Для всех. Они же без обозначений не провалятся на девятый круг ада, не так ли?

----------


## Dron

> Со мной-то всё понятно. Могу ошибаться!
> Интересны другие варианты различения Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы. 
> *В чём заключается уникальность буддизма и его отличие от всех прочих учений?*


Вкратце если, Герман, то вы, в данном случае, оперируете ложными общностями.

----------


## Sten

> Он ведь писал о математике, работающей с рядом натуральных чисел. О том, что невозможно логически развернуть всю математику, как систему, выведя все её формулы из принятых аксиом и правил. Это не значит, что система противоречива. Гёдель как раз и акцентирует непротиворечивость математики.
> Формальная логическая система (не вся математика, оперирующая рядом натуральных чисел) действительно может быть полна, так как она тавтологична.
> 
> Если резюмировать: работы Гёделя не отменяют логическую непротиворечивость, как критерий правильности системы. Логическая связность рулит.
> Пусть даже какая-то система неполна: она должна быть непротиворечивой.


да, что-то вроде того, что если система непротиворечива, то НЕПОЛНА. верно. но это не проблема. проблема в том, как вы понимаете эту неполноту. вы сами не раз говорили, что истина там, где нет противоречий. но если даже вы докажете с помощью своих методов, что, например, буддизм непротиворечив, т.е. по вашему, истинен, то ведь тогда получается, что Буддизм не полон. что же это значит тогда?!  и при том, неполон "по-геделевски", т.е. в себе содержит высказывания, которые невозможно ни доказать ни опровергнуть!  так чем же вам здесь логика может помочь! об этом и речь.

----------


## Германн

> Противоречит. 
> Читтаматра: истинно возникающее пусто от придуманного, но не пусто от себя.
> Мадхъямака- ничто не возникает истинно.
> Видите противоречие?


"Пустота всех феноменов": противоречие здесь по пункту №13.
Пустота пустоты - это №4 и первый аспект из трёх №9. В отличие от №13, здесь противоречий нет.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php




> А если скажете, что отсутствие придуманного и отсутствие истинно сущего равны в бессубстратности, то я снова предложу вам вспомнить о бессубстратном отсутствии смерти греческих богов. Что будете делать теперь?


Напомню, что субстратом олимпийского бессмертия является Единое. Все боги, в развитой платониками античной религии - ипостаси Единого. 
Это противоречит ПП.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Германн vs боги.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013), Курт (10.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Для всех. Они же без обозначений не провалятся на девятый круг ада, не так ли?


Конечно, не провалятся. С самими явлениями все будет хорошо в любом случае, не беспокойтесь за них. Выражение "нужны"/"не нужны" тут относится к нам, а не к явлениям.
Нам, смертным без развитой телепатии, для обозначения каких явлений слова не нужны?

PS: я вас не сильно утомил еще?

----------


## Sten

> Мне бы не хотелось, чтоб во Всецело Пробуждённом Будде уживались такие противоположности, как всеведение и омрачённость. 
> На то и Пробуждение, что никакой омрачённости больше не было.


а может быть, для будды наши оппозиции уже не имеют смысла? бинарные оппозиции - это же прямое следствие двойственного видения.

----------


## Германн

> да, что-то вроде того, что если система непротиворечива, то НЕПОЛНА. верно. но это не проблема. проблема в том, как вы понимаете эту неполноту. вы сами не раз говорили, что истина там, где нет противоречий. но если даже вы докажете с помощью своих методов, что, например, буддизм непротиворечив, т.е. по вашему, истинен, то ведь тогда получается, что Буддизм не полон. что же это значит тогда?!  и при том, неполон "по-геделевски", т.е. в себе содержит высказывания, которые невозможно ни доказать ни опровергнуть!  так чем же вам здесь логика может помочь! об этом и речь.


Всеведение Будды, например, нельзя ни доказать, ни опровергнуть. Проверить его подлинность можно лишь в самом конце, пройдя весь Путь целиком. Да, здесь система, в соответствии с Гёделем, неполна. Но в отличие от других мировых религий, вместе с индуизмом, хотя бы обещает - не только догматически, но и логически непротиворечиво - финальную проверку. Бога же проверить невозможно, действительно ли он так совершенен. Он не умещается в пределы доступного опыта, в отличие от Будды. Каждый, с абсолютной т.зр., тоже Будда. Это даёт онтологическое обоснование феномену интуиции: она может быть достоверной, поскольку связана с природой Будды. Что же касается несоразмерного человеку Бога, никакая интуиция тут достоверной быть не может. Любит ли Бог людей, нельзя прочувствовать, как нечто достоверное: это выходит за рамки доступного опыта, по причине онтологической несоразмерности. Признавая принципиальную непроверяемость качеств Бога, верующие не могут обоснованно отрицать, обращаясь к своей интуиции, что на самом деле им помогает не Будда и не Бодхисаттва. Потому что никакая интуиция не может охватить онтологически несоразмерного.

----------


## Курт

> Напомню, что субстратом олимпийского бессмертия является Единое. Все боги, в развитой платониками античной религии - ипостаси Единого.


Философию с Единым для греческих богов придумали не сразу и приняли ее далеко не все.
Есть и нормальный политеизм, без всякой Единой каши.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> 13. Пустота всех феноменов: противоречие здесь по пункту №13.
> Пустота пустоты - это №4 и №9. В отличие от №13, здесь противоречий нет.
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php


Ладно, посмотрим пункт 4:



> Пустота пустоты
> 
> Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185)
> 
> Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”.
> 
> Будда преподал это, чтобы противостоять тенденции ума думать о пустоте как о чем-то истинно существующем. (186)
> 
> С целью опровергнуть нашу тенденцию превращать пустоту в некий объект, Будда преподал пустоту пустоты.
> Мы можем подумать: “О, пустота – это пустота”. Чтобы освободить нас от веры в то, что пустота – это пустота, Будда учил о пустоте пустоты.


Слова "Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы" читтаматрин поймет как "истинно возникающее пусто от придуманного", мадхъямик поймет как "истинно возникающего нет". Вот - противоречие.




> Напомню, что субстратом олимпийского бессмертия является Единое.


То есть, греки понимали отсутствие смерти как некую штуку?

----------


## Германн

> а может быть, для будды наши оппозиции уже не имеют смысла? бинарные оппозиции - это же прямое следствие двойственного видения.


Двойственность не арифметическое отношение, это мышление в рамках двух крайностей: отдельного бытия и полного небытия.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, не провалятся. С самими явлениями все будет хорошо в любом случае, не беспокойтесь за них. Выражение "нужны"/"не нужны" тут относится к нам, а не к явлениям.
> Нам, смертным без развитой телепатии, для обозначения каких явлений слова не нужны?


С вашего позволения, каким именно смертным: нуждающимся в акции "обозначение", или не нуждающимся?




> PS: я вас не сильно утомил еще?


Не скажу, что с вами общаться легко, зато неимоверно интересно, как-то так.

----------


## Dron

> а может быть, для будды наши оппозиции уже не имеют смысла?


Как так, куда ж он денется, смысл?

----------


## Курт

> С вашего позволения, каким именно смертным: нуждающимся в акции "обозначение", или не нуждающимся?


Все смертные для общения нуждаются в акции "обозначение".



> Не скажу, что с вами общаться легко, зато неимоверно интересно, как-то так.


У меня относительно вас схожее впечатление. ))

----------


## Германн

> То есть, греки понимали отсутствие смерти как некую штуку?


Единое не умирает. Это всеобщий субстрат, вселенская субстанция (точно такая же, как Парашива). А вот пустота - не субстанция.

----------


## Tong Po

> Единое не умирает. Это всеобщий субстрат, вселенская субстанция (точно такая же, как Парашива). А вот пустота - не субстанция.



Пустота умирает?

----------


## Sten

> Как так, куда ж он денется, смысл?


смысл смыкает)  когда нечего смыкать, нет и смысла

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понятно. Включился автоответчик:
> "Поскольку времени уже нет, ваш вопрос про планеты с блэкджеком не актуален"


Да мне и самому это, может, не нравится. Но причем тут логичность-нелогичность?
Дело вкуса, только и всего.

----------


## Dron

> Все смертные для общения нуждаются в акции "обозначение".


Даже смертные акцентированного флегматического характера? Я имею ввиду смертных в коме.



> У меня относительно вас схожее впечатление. ))


Да, сотрудничество, взаимопонимание, и фэн шуй - вот залог успеха вселенской гармонии.

----------


## Dron

> Да мне и самому это, может, не нравится. Но причем тут логичность-нелогичность?
> Дело вкуса, только и всего.


Нелогичность тут при том, что вы заявили потенциальную равность с Творцом, а на практике ограничиваете, не позволяете творить планеты с блэкджеком.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Германн vs боги.
> Вложение 12459


Вот что значит по настоящему отожранный мужик(c)Саус Парк

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нелогичность тут при том, что вы заявили потенциальную равность с Творцом, а на практике ограничиваете, не позволяете творить планеты с блэкджеком.


Просто у них все впереди (согласно теософской версии).
Или и так все в порядке (согласно классической христианской).
В любом случае, ни чьи права не нарушены, так что буддийские гринписки могут спать спокойно. )))

----------


## Dron

> смысл смыкает)  когда нечего смыкать, нет и смысла


Это справедливо в отношении Будды по версии Махаяны или Тхеравады?

----------


## Германн

> А Герман вот говорит, что Будда заповедал не спорить с теистами в силу бесперспективности этого занятия. )))


Не в силу бесперспективности, а в силу аморальности. Если человек верит в Бога, ему хорошо, он совершенствуется - не нужно мешать. Всё равно ведь ему нужен Бог: он счастлив именно с такой идеей. Вера в Бога имеет нравственную ценность. Только если верующий неудовлетворён, ищет какую-то духовную альтернативу, или он специально спорит, можно отвечать. К сожалению, буддизм не подходит множеству людей. Напрасно вредить чужой вере - это дурной поступок. По своей инициативе, никогда не оспариваю веру в Бога, если кто-то в него верит в моём окружении.

----------


## Sten

> Это справедливо в отношении Будды по версии Махаяны или Тхеравады?


это справедливо относительно всего, что вы хотите сомкнуть или замкнуть в рамках ваших представлений о будде и всем прочем.

----------


## Dron

> Просто у них все впереди (согласно теософской версии).
> Или и так все в порядке (согласно классической христианской).
> В любом случае, ни чьи права не нарушены, так что буддийские гринписки могут спать спокойно. )))


))Насколько спокойно? Настолько, насколько спокойно спят интерконфессиональные материтерезы, надеюсь?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот пустота - не субстанция.


А что? ментальный конструкт?

----------


## Курт

> Все смертные для общения нуждаются в акции "обозначение".





> Даже смертные акцентированного флегматического характера? Я имею ввиду смертных в коме.


Нуждаются *для общения*. Разве находящиеся в коме с кем-то общаются? Даже если мы это допустим, то придется сказать, что в обозначениях для того, чтобы общение состоялось, нуждаются и они.

----------


## Dron

> это справедливо относительно всего, что вы хотите сомкнуть или замкнуть в рамках ваших представлений о будде и всем прочем.


Ну, так можно и о тетрапаке с кефиром сказать.
Есть  намерение смыкать в соответствии с правилами упомянутых Колесниц и с в соответствии с вашим мнением.

----------


## Германн

> А что? ментальный конструкт?


Пустота это принцип, закон, порядок вещей. Не субстрат для явлений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не в силу бесперспективности, а в силу аморальности. Если человек верит в Бога, ему хорошо, он совершенствуется - не нужно мешать.


Такие слова - лишь подтверждение тщеты логики в сфере доказательства онтологичеких постулатов.

----------


## Sten

> А что? ментальный конструкт?


 Сергей, я вы могли бы уточнить, чем вы считаете пустоту? мне очень интересно) спасибо

----------


## Tong Po

> Пустота это принцип, закон, порядок вещей. Не субстрат для явлений.


А какова онтологическая суть Закона и Пордка Вещей? И что такое "вещи". Вы что под этим понимаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота это принцип, закон, порядок вещей. Не субстрат для явлений.


То есть субстрат вашего мышления.
которое тоже своего рода явление  )))

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Нуждаются *для общения*.


Нуждаются для общения? Курт, не посчитайте мой вопрос праздным, но, простите, что вы хотите этим сказать? 



> Разве находящиеся в коме с кем-то общаются?


Я выше писал, что нет. Мои наблюдения подтверждены научными выкладками, и просмотром многочисленных кинолент.



> Даже если мы это допустим, то придется сказать, что в обозначениях для того, чтобы общение состоялось, нуждаются и они.


В интересах повышения гуманизации мы этого допускать не будем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я вы могли бы уточнить, чем вы считаете пустоту? мне очень интересно) спасибо


ментальным конструктом, естественно.
разве о чем-нибудь ином мы можем говорить?
и будучи конструктом, она пуста от собственного самобытия.

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Такие слова - лишь подтверждение тщеты логики в сфере доказательства онтологичеких постулатов.


Это нужно доказывать логически. С прагматической же точки зрения - действительно, тщета. Большинству людей нужна вера в Бога, и это нормально.

----------


## Германн

> ментальным конструктом, естественно.
> разве о чем-нибудь ином мы можем говорить?
> и будучи конструктом, она пуста от собственного самобытия.


Если человек в наркозе, и забыл про все свои буддийские ментальные конструкты - разве он по-прежнему не пуст?




> То есть субстрат вашего мышления.
> которое тоже своего рода явление  )))


Почему? Моё мышление, как и всё вообще, бессубстратно - и так проявляется.

Совместимость с ПП мне интересна, но я не цепляюсь к этому критерию. Просто пока не предложили лучшего: для различения Дхармы и не-Дхармы.
Догматический, чисто "церковный" ответ - "Четыре Печати" - на практике даёт сбои. Их можно так интерпретировать, что Дхармой окажется шиваизм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если человек в наркозе, и забыл про все свои ментальные конструкты - разве он не пуст?


он же не по своей воле пробуждается. значит, не пуст.
был бы пуст - не было бы разницы между состоянием наркоза и после (до) него

----------


## Sten

> Ну, так можно и о тетрапаке с кефиром сказать.
> Есть  намерение смыкать в соответствии с правилами упомянутых Колесниц и с в соответствии с вашим мнением.


можно и о тетрапаке. я говорю о смысле понятий, которыми мы пользуемся. например, что такое определение?  о - пределе - ние.. смысл как-то сам собой понятен, не так ли? вы просите меня уточнить смысл моего высказывания, для того чтобы оперировать с ним и увидеть его структуру и ограничения. я поставлю предел тому воображаемому и припоминаемому (опыту), что я имею, и ограничусь только тем, что относится к предмету нашего обсуждения, т.е. речь идет о договоре, о конвенции. и тогда наш диалог будет конструктивен... опять же, мы что-то сумеем построить)

а смысл рождается не из самих вещей или их названий и обозначений, не из какой-либо субстанции, но из их отношений. они сходятся и расходятся.. в любой сситуации встречи, схождения разнородного мы нуждаемся в понимании смысла, чтобы знать, что с этим делатб. вот я например, дам о-пределение смысла, как я его понимаю, и вы сможете мне ответить: возразить или согласиться или промолчать.  а смысл должен быть только для того, чтобы закрыть собой абсурдность и случайность нашей с вами встречи на платформе форума. смысл появится и все смогут спать спокойно.

а ночь уже скоро)

----------


## Германн

> он же не по своей воле пробуждается. значит, не пуст.


Не понимаю. Человек в наркозе обретает самобытие, а вспоминая про пустотность он становится пустым?




> был бы пуст - не было бы разницы между состоянием наркоза и после (до) него


Как раз наоборот, причины состояний разные, разнятся и проявления двух состояний (причинно-зависимое возникновение один из аспектов пустотности).
В том, что оба состояния причинно обусловлены, действительно нет разницы: состояния как наркоза, так и без наркоза одинаково пусты.

----------


## Dron

> можно и о тетрапаке. я говорю о смысле понятий, которыми мы пользуемся. например, что такое определение?  о - пределе - ние.. смысл как-то сам собой понятен, не так ли? вы просите меня уточнить смысл моего высказывания, для того чтобы оперировать с ним и увидеть его структуру и ограничения. я поставлю предел тому воображаемому и припоминаемому (опыту), что я имею, и ограничусь только тем, что относится к предмету нашего обсуждения, т.е. речь идет о договоре, о конвенции. и тогда наш диалог будет конструктивен... опять же, мы что-то сумеем построить)


Без проблем, давайте заключим такой договор.



> а смысл рождается не из самих вещей или их названий и обозначений, не из какой-либо субстанции, но из их отношений.


Да? А я думал что смысл рождается из другого смысла. Ибо какие могут быть отношения между рыбой и репой, кроме смысловых?



> они сходятся и расходятся.. в любой сситуации встречи, схождения разнородного мы нуждаемся в понимании смысла, чтобы знать, что с этим делатб. вот я например, дам о-пределение смысла, как я его понимаю, и вы сможете мне ответить: возразить или согласиться или промолчать.


Да, я могу ответить, возразить или промолчать, так вы дайте это определение.



> а смысл должен быть только для того, чтобы закрать собой абсурдность и случайность нашей с вами встречи на платформе форума. смысл появиться и все смогут спать спокойно.


Да, вся абсурдность немедленно исчезнет как дурной сон, и все будут спокойно спать ровно после того, как вы дадите определение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не понимаю. Человек в наркозе обретает самобытие, а вспоминая про пустотность он становится пустым?
> 
> 
> Как раз наоборот, причины состояний разные, разнятся и проявления двух состояний (причинно-зависимое возникновение один из аспектов пустотности).
> В том, что оба состояния причинно обусловлены, действительно нет разницы: состояния как наркоза, так и без наркоза одинаково пусты.


Пользуясь Вашей логикой : Вам должно быть абсолютно всё равно ударят Вас по башке или не ударят, так как эти два состояния одинаково пусты.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Нуждаются для общения? Курт, не посчитайте мой вопрос праздным, но, простите, что вы хотите этим сказать?


Я хочу сказать, что обозначение явлений - необходимое (хотя и не единственное) условие для того, чтобы общение состоялось. А находящиеся в коме, как вы метко заметили, не общаются. Соответственно, они нас не интересуют.
Попробую сформулировать вопрос немного иначе: для какого класса явлений слова (используемые нами для общения) не нужны (нам же не нужны, для нашего общения)?

Вот мы говорим о чем-то. Используем слова для обозначения явлений. Для каких явлений нам, при общении, слова не нужны?

----------


## Германн

> Пользуясь Вашей логикой : Вам должно быть абсолютно всё равно ударят Вас по башке или не ударят, так как эти два состояния одинаково пусты.


Одинаково пустые (одинаково причинно обусловленные) - не значит одинаково безвредные и безболезненные.

----------


## Dron

> Я хочу сказать, что обозначение явлений - необходимое (хотя и не единственное) условие для того, чтобы общение состоялось. А находящиеся в коме, как вы метко заметили, не общаются. Соответственно, они нас не интересуют.
> Попробую сформулировать вопрос немного иначе: для какого класса явлений слова (используемые нами для общения) не нужны (нам же не нужны, для нашего общения)?
> 
> Вот мы говорим о чем-то. Используем слова для обозначения явлений. Для каких явлений нам, при общении, слова не нужны?


Для тех, которые нам неинтересны, Курт.

----------


## Германн

Так в чём же всё-таки отличие буддизма от всех остальных учений? В чём буддийская специфика, как Вы считаете? Сказал ли Будда что-то уникальное?

----------


## Dron

> Так в чём же всё-таки отличие буддизма от всех остальных учений? В чём буддийская специфика?


№ 1
Все буддисты верят в пришествие Майтрейи.

----------


## Германн

> № 1
> Все буддисты верят в пришествие Майтрейи.


Эх... шутите... а я ведь совершенно серьёзно.

----------


## Gakusei

> Так в чём же всё-таки отличие буддизма от всех остальных учений? В чём буддийская специфика, как Вы считаете? Сказал ли Будда что-то уникальное?


На бис. Конечная цель. Абсолютная свобода от страданий. Никакое другое учение не учит о такой конечной цели.

----------


## Курт

> Для тех, которые нам неинтересны, Курт.


Тепло!
Но еще не горячо.
Ведь бывает, что мы вынуждены говорить и о неинтересных вещах.

----------


## Dron

> Эх... шутите... а я ведь совершенно серьёзно.


№ 2
Все буддисты признают 12 нидан.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> На бис. Конечная цель. Абсолютная свобода от страданий. Никакое другое учение не учит о такой конечной цели.


Мне кажется, что все религии об этом учат. Например:
"И отрет Бог всякую слезу с очей их, и смерти не будет уже; ни плача, ни вопля, ни болезни уже не будет".

----------


## Dron

> Тепло!
> Но еще не горячо.
> Ведь бывает, что мы вынуждены говорить и о неинтересных вещах.


Помолимся, чтобы таких случаев было как можно меньше.

----------


## Dron

№ 3
Все буддисты признают 12 деяний Будды.
(под буддистами я имею ввиду буддистов, а не некие аморфные формирования)

----------


## Sten

_[QUOTE=Dron;551585]Без проблем, давайте заключим такой договор._

вы меня не поняли. договор = конвенция - это обязательное условие для конструктивного взаимодействия. я упомянул о нем только для того, чтобы уточнить смысл слова "определение", а не для того, чтобы  с вами договора заключать. если мы совместно ни к чему не хотим прийти, то нам и договариваться не о чем и определять нечего.


_Да? А я думал что смысл рождается из другого смысла. Ибо какие могут быть отношения между рыбой и репой, кроме смысловых?_

вы и правы и не правы одновременно. правы в том, что смысл может быть "над" предметными отношениями. неправы в том, что он не касается отношений между предметами. в науке смысл приравнивают к "значению", т.е. все сводится к обозначению: обозначению предметов, знаков и их отношений. также говорят и о мысленном содержании. но не всем это нужно, т.к. это уже тонкая материя. мне ближе понимание смысла как мысленного содержания. и в этом ключе я уже дал вам определение, которое говорит сао за себя: смысл смыкает.

_Да, я могу ответить, возразить или промолчать, так вы дайте это определение._

уже дал.

_Да, вся абсурдность немедленно исчезнет как дурной сон, и все будут спокойно спать ровно после того, как вы дадите определение._

и не надейтесь!

----------


## Германн

> № 2
> Все буддисты признают 12 нидан.


У Тхеравадин более сложная, нелинейная схема.

----------


## Dron

> У Тхеравадин более сложная, нелинейная схема.


Тем не менее.

----------


## Германн

> Тем не менее.


Вот, посмотрите - здесь немного иначе: 
http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm

----------


## Германн

> № 3
> Все буддисты признают 12 деяний Будды.
> (под буддистами я имею ввиду буддистов, а не некие аморфные формирования)


Принципиально ли это? Конечно, священная история разных религий - различна.

----------


## Курт

> Помолимся, чтобы таких случаев было как можно меньше.


Не отвлекайтесь. ))
Когда "мы вынуждены говорить о неинтересных вещах" - такие случаи иногда, но бывают.
А каких случаев не бывает вообще?

----------


## Dron

> _[Без проблем, давайте заключим такой договор._
> 
> вы меня не поняли. договор = конвенция - это обязательное условие для конструктивного взаимодействия. я упомянул о нем только для того, чтобы уточнить смысл слова "определение", а не для того, чтобы  с вами договора заключать. если мы совместно ни к чему не хотим прийти, то нам и договариваться не о чем и определять нечего.


Я вас именно так и понял, давайте заключим такой договор.




> _Да? А я думал что смысл рождается из другого смысла. Ибо какие могут быть отношения между рыбой и репой, кроме смысловых?_
> 
> вы и правы и не правы одновременно. правы в том, что смысл может быть "над" предметными отношениями. неправы в том, что он не касается отношений между предметами. в науке смысл приравнивают к "значению", т.е. все сводится к обозначению: обозначению предметов, знаков и их отношений. также говорят и о мысленном содержании. но не всем это нужно, т.к. это уже тонкая материя. мне ближе понимание смысла как мысленного содержания. и в этом ключе я уже дал вам определение, которое говорит сао за себя: смысл смыкает.


Смыкает. Ну, верно, соединяет мысли. С- мысл.
Когда вы намерены вернуться к вопросу про ум Будды?

----------


## Sten

появилось и не покидает чувство бессмысленности происходящего в этом топике. тема про черную магию была более интересной, пока не травматизировалась.

----------


## Sten

_[QUOTE=Dron;551622]Я вас именно так и понял, давайте заключим такой договор._

ну и отлично. а мы уже давно в процессе


_Когда вы намерены вернуться к вопросу про ум Будды?_

да мне как-то не очень этот вопрос интересен. честно. он какой-то слишком абстрактный, да и не мой.

----------


## Dron

> Не отвлекайтесь. ))


Курт, когда кто-то, в сгущающихся сумерках, предлагает мне отвлечься от молитвы, он сразу же навевает, немного, мысли про вампиров и, также, немного навевает мысли про осиновый кол в анахату.
Простите уж такую паранойю.

----------


## Gakusei

> Мне кажется, что все религии об этом учат. Например:
> "И отрет Бог всякую слезу с очей их, и смерти не будет уже; ни плача, ни вопля, ни болезни уже не будет".


Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. _Конечной целью_ абсолютная свобода от страданий является только в буддизме. В христианстве и любой другой религии такой идеал если и присутствует, то лишь как побочный эффект, а не как конечная цель, на которую всё ориентировано.

----------


## Dron

> Когда "мы вынуждены говорить о неинтересных вещах" - такие случаи иногда, но бывают.
> А каких случаев не бывает вообще?


Очень многих, например, GO-GO dance в исполнении самок волосатых черепах, еще... ну, вы поняли.

----------


## Sten

> Так в чём же всё-таки отличие буддизма от всех остальных учений? В чём буддийская специфика, как Вы считаете? Сказал ли Будда что-то уникальное?


а вопрос хороший. уверен, мало кто здесь сможет дать свой ответ, не боясь показаться смешным или отойти от "буквы канона", который они все равно не понимают.

ЗЫ. вам, Германн, щас уже начали и будут продолжатьл сыпать кучу всякой ржачной пурги и школярских определений. старички удивят историческими диковинками, но мало кто скажет что либо стоящее.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Sten;551629]_




 Сообщение от Dron


Я вас именно так и понял, давайте заключим такой договор.


_


> ну и отлично. а мы уже давно в процессе
> 
> 
> _Когда вы намерены вернуться к вопросу про ум Будды?_
> 
> да мне как-то не очень этот вопрос интересен. честно. он какой-то слишком абстрактный, да и не мой.


Ясно, что не ваш, это мой вопрос.
Так что, выходит- никогда?

----------


## Нико

> Совместимость с ПП мне интересна, но я не цепляюсь к этому критерию.


Я заметила, как Вы "не цепляетесь".

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вот, посмотрите - здесь немного иначе: 
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm


Под выражением "тем не менее" имелось ввиду не то, что вы просекли разницу 12 нидан в Махаянском и Тхервадинском толковании, а то, что мой тезис в силе независимо от того, просекли  вы хоть что нибудь, или нет.
Так, что, Герман, тем не менее.

----------


## Нико

> появилось и не покидает чувство бессмысленности происходящего в этом топике. тема про черную магию была более интересной, пока не травматизировалась.


Меня тоже не покидает это чувство. Люди просто просят чего-то, а потом не вникают в смысл сказанного им.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. _Конечной целью_ абсолютная свобода от страданий является только в буддизме. В христианстве и любой другой религии такой идеал если и присутствует, то лишь как побочный эффект, а не как конечная цель, на которую всё ориентировано.


На догматическом уровне, мне привычней считать, что конечная цель - всем помочь избавиться от страданий. Но можно рассматривать эту формулировку как частный случай. А в чём здесь отличие Будда-Дхармы от джайнизма, как Вы думаете? (Совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_ тоже не отличает буддизм от джайнизма. Отличает страдательность всех конструктов, если признавать физические страдания Архата, как в Тхераваде: это проблематика Второй печати.)

----------


## Gakusei

> На догматическом уровне, мне привычней считать, что конечная цель - всем помочь избавиться от страданий. Но можно рассматривать эту формулировку как частный случай. А в чём здесь отличие Будда-Дхармы от джайнизма, как Вы думаете? (Совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_ тоже не отличает буддизм от джайнизма. Отличает страдательность всех конструктов, если признавать физические страдания Архата, как в Тхераваде: это проблематика Второй печати.)


Цель джайнизма - полное преодоление агрессии. Цель близкая, смежная, но _другая_. Можно сказать, что преодоление агрессии непременно следует из свободы от страданий, можно наоборот. Но система, посвящённая одной цели, и система, посвящённая другой цели - это разные системы. Хотя у них можно найти много общего.

А "привычнее", как вы понимаете, тут неуместно. Это надо отбрасывать.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А в чём здесь отличие Будда-Дхармы от джайнизма, как Вы думаете?


А Вы как уже думаете? Тут мильон раз Вам было рассказано. 




> (Совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_ тоже не отличает буддизм от джайнизма.


Это стьюпид, или как? 




> это проблематика Второй печати.)


У Второй печати нет проблем, в отличие от Ваших мыслей.

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Курт, когда кто-то, в сгущающихся сумерках, предлагает мне отвлечься от молитвы, он сразу же навевает, немного, мысли про вампиров и, также, немного навевает мысли про осиновый кол в анахату.
> Простите уж такую паранойю.


Прощаю. ))



> Очень многих, например, GO-GO dance в исполнении самок волосатых черепах, еще... ну, вы поняли.


Совершенно верно.
Нам не нужны слова для обозначения несуществующих явлений. Совсем несуществующих, даже в качестве наших фантазий.
Согласны?
Если да, возвращаемся к вопросу о "ненужности" термина "эго".
Утверждение о ненужности термина - это утверждение о несуществовании явления.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Совершенно верно.
> Нам не нужны слова для обозначения несуществующих явлений. Совсем несуществующих, даже в качестве наших фантазий.
> Согласны?
> Если да, возвращаемся к вопросу о "ненужности" термина "эго".


Это словоблудие.

----------


## Курт

> Это словоблудие.


Вы не видите смысла в том, что процитировали или этот смысл вам давно известен и потому неинтересен?

----------


## Dron

> Прощаю. ))


Спасибо. В ваших жилах течет такая же горячая и красная кровь, как и в моих, судя по всему.




> Совершенно верно.
> Нам не нужны слова для обозначения несуществующих явлений. Совсем несуществующих, даже в качестве наших фантазий.
> Согласны?


В случае фантазий визуального характера- согласен на 100%.



> Если да, возвращаемся к вопросу о "ненужности" термина "эго".


Я готов, Курт, вернуться к этому вопросу.



> Утверждение о ненужности термина - это утверждение о несуществовании явления.


Нет, это утверждение об убожестве, и крайней неэффективности термина в контексте буддизма.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не видите смысла в том, что процитировали или этот смысл вам давно известен и потому неинтересен?


Я первое не вижу. Мне, видите ли, конкретика нужна. )

----------


## Германн

> А "привычнее", как вы понимаете, тут неуместно. Это надо отбрасывать.


Но ведь махаянисту нужно нарабатывать мотивацию помочь другим - как же её отбросить? Мне самому - хочется избавиться от страданий. 
Но с т.зр. Махаяны это не цель, а побочный эффект.

----------


## Курт

> Я первое не вижу. Мне, видите ли, конкретика нужна. )


Конкретика есть, я вас уверяю. По крайней мере, я для себя кое-что новое открыл в плане того, как мы мыслим и говорим.

----------


## Курт

> Нет, это утверждение об убожестве, и крайней неэффективности термина в контексте буддизма.


А какой термин, обозначающий то же явление используется в буддизме?

----------


## Германн

Вероятно, Четыре Печати можно конкретизировать так: 
1. Психика этой жизни обязательно разрушится (анитья). Отличие от вишнуизма.
2. Пока есть физическое тело, будут и физические муки? (дукха). Отличие от джайнизма.
3. Все явления несубстанциональны и всеобщего субстрата нет (анатман). Отличие от шиваизма.
4. Смерть покой не принесёт - только нирвана. Отличие от локаяты.

----------


## Dron

> А какой термин, обозначающий то же явление используется в буддизме?


Какое "то же явление"?

----------


## Нико

> Вероятно, Четыре Печати можно конкретизировать так: 
> 1. Психика этой жизни обязательно разрушится (анитья). Отличие от вишнуизма.


1. Всё составное непостоянно. Отличие от......?




> 2. Пока есть физическое тело, будут и физические муки (дукха). Отличие от джайнизма.


Всё загрязнённые дхармы суть страдание. Отличие от????




> 3. Все явления несубстанциональны и всеобщего субстрата нет (анатман). Отличие от шиваизма.


Все явления пусты и бессамостны. Отличие от???




> 4. Смерть покой не принесёт - только нирвана. Отличие от учения чарваков.


Нирвана есть покой. Отличие от? 

Советую поучиться.

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Какое "то же явление"?


Которое вне буддизма обозначается словом "эго".

----------


## Dron

> Вероятно, Четыре Печати можно конкретизировать так: 
> 1. Психика этой жизни обязательно разрушится


Это надо конкретизировать с применением электричества в мозг. Для гарантии.

----------


## Dron

> Которое вне буддизма обозначается словом "эго".


Кем? Вами? Нужны детали. Во избежание возможных разногласий.
Что обозначается таким словом?

----------


## Нико

> Которое вне буддизма обозначается словом "эго".


"Даг", что ли? Это если по-тибетски.

----------


## Сергей Хос

И кстати, о теории познания:

10. Восприятие и вывод –
Вот два признаваемых буддистами
Средства *относительного* познания.
*Лишь узкомыслящие глупцы считают,
Что посредством них можно постичь шуньяту.*

Атиша. Введение в учение о двух истинах.
Перевод с тиб.Загуменнова Б.И.
 (слегка подрихтовал по стилю)

Причем это идет еще от Дхармакирти.

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Кем? Вами? Нужны детали. Во избежание возможных разногласий.
> Что обозначается таким словом?


Мы ведь уже говорили об этом.
Психические процессы, субьективно могущие быть осознанными как "свои".

----------


## Gakusei

> Но ведь махаянисту нужно нарабатывать мотивацию помочь другим - как же её отбросить? Мне самому - хочется избавиться от страданий. 
> Но с т.зр. Махаяны это не цель, а побочный эффект.


Я вас неверно понял. Подумал, что вы эту цель приписываете внешним учениям. Если нет, то ок.




> 2. Пока есть физическое тело, будут и физические муки? (дукха). Отличие от джайнизма.


Такого в джайнизме, понятно, нет. Это тоже скорее отличие от локаяты.

----------


## Ондрий

Ни в коем случае не нужно закрывать этот тред или снимать напряженность игнором. Иначе пэпэпэпэпэпэ полезет в другие треды! Так что будем отрабатывать свою плохую карму тут, удерживая оборону )))

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ни в коем случае не нужно закрывать этот тред или снимать напряженность игнором. Иначе пэпэпэпэпэпэ полезет в другие треды! Так что будем отрабатывать свою плохую карму тут, удерживая оборону )))


Вот и удерживайте оборону тогда. Женщины не умеют чинить водопроводы. )

----------


## Германн

> Нирвана есть покой. Отличие от?


Вы перечислили Четыре печати - теперь предлагаю Вам обозначить отличия.
Без конкретизации догматов это невозможно.

----------


## Dron

> Мы ведь уже говорили об этом.
> Психические процессы, субьективно могущие быть осознанными как "свои".


Ну вот, раз вы понимаете, что есть такие процессы, что за нужда у вас помещать их в какую-то категорию "эго"?

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот и удерживайте оборону тогда. Женщины не умеют чинить водопроводы. )


Зачем чинить? Просто присутствовать, мило улыбаться и вовремя давать полезные советы под руку - как крутить разводным ключом   :Smilie: . Этого уже хватит!

----------


## Германн

> Такого в джайнизме, понятно, нет. Это тоже скорее отличие от локаяты.


Насколько помню (нужно уточнить) достигший прижизненного освобождения, согласно джайнизму, не страдает физически. (Е.С.Далай-Ламу я не понял.) 
Возможно, когда Будда сформулировал Четыре печати, он дал сводку принципиальных различий с небуддийскими течениями Индии на столетия вперёд.

----------


## Курт

> Ну вот, раз вы понимаете, что есть такие процессы, что за нужда у вас помещать их в какую-то категорию "эго"?


Чтобы отличать их от процессов, которые субьективно не могут быть осознанны как "свои".

----------


## Нико

> Зачем чинить? Просто присутствовать, мило улыбаться и вовремя давать полезные советы под руку - как крутить разводным ключом  . Этого уже хватит!


Я по-буддийски чинить тут пытаюсь. )) 
Технически не могу починить. 
( Нужно, чтобы мужчина пришёл.

Что-то на хайку попёрло.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. _Конечной целью_ абсолютная свобода от страданий является только в буддизме. В христианстве и любой другой религии такой идеал если и присутствует, то лишь как побочный эффект, а не как конечная цель, на которую всё ориентировано.


Мне кажется, что это цель эпикурейства: атараксия как отсутствие душевных и телесных мук.

----------


## Dron

> И кстати, о теории познания:
> 
> 10. Восприятие и вывод –
> Вот два признаваемых буддистами
> Средства *относительного* познания.
> *Лишь узкомыслящие глупцы считают,
> Что посредством них можно постичь шуньяту.*
> 
> Атиша. Введение в учение о двух истинах.
> ...


Речь о том, что, помимо рационального понимания нужно сделать еще шаг и действительно принять пустоту как путь к счастью, действительно попрощаться с разными мелкими идолами.
Не так ли, Сергей?

----------


## Dron

> Чтобы отличать их от процессов, которые субьективно не могут быть осознанны как "свои".


Это единственное средство для такого отличения?

----------


## Gakusei

> Насколько помню (нужно уточнить) достигший прижизненного освобождения, согласно джайнизму, не страдает физически. (Е.С.Далай-Ламу я не понял.) 
> Возможно, когда Будда сформулировал Четыре печати, он дал сводку принципиальных различий с небуддийскими течениями Индии на столетия вперёд.


Идеал джайнизма - бестелесная сиддха-джива. Только она преодолевает все формы агрессии.

А Будда таки дал отличие от других учений, причём не на столетия, а навсегда, и не три или четыре, а одно (Алагадуппама сутта):



> Чему учу я теперь, как и прежде, монахи, это страдание и прекращение страдания.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Это единственное средство для такого отличения?


Вероятно, да.
По крайней мере, без обозначения явления -
а) наши шансы не увидеть это явление резко возрастают,
б) говорить мы об этом явлении с другими людьми не сможем.

----------


## Германн

> А Будда таки дал отличие от других учений, причём не на столетия, а навсегда, и не три или четыре, а одно (Алагадуппама сутта):


Но ведь и Эпикур учил о наслаждении как цели, а высшее наслаждение по Эпикуру - это именно отсутствие страданий. Однако, учения отличаются.
Ведь Эпикур не знал, как прекратить страдания (чужие и свои). И в этом "как" будет отличие буддизма от эпикуреизма. Выходит, что не в цели, верно?

----------


## Dron

> Вероятно, да.
> По крайней мере, без обозначения явления -
> а) наши шансы не увидеть это явление резко возрастают,
> б) говорить мы об этом явлении с другими людьми не сможем.


Раз для вас единственное, тогда - смело лепите ярлык "эго" на безличные психические процессы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и действительно принять пустоту как путь к счастью


Ага

----------

Dron (10.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Но ведь и Эпикур учил о наслаждении как цели, а высшее наслаждение по Эпикуру - это именно отсутствие страданий. Однако, учения отличаются.
> Ведь Эпикур не знал, как прекратить страдания (чужие и свои). И в этом "как" будет отличие буддизма от эпикуреизма. Выходит, что не в цели, верно?


Наслаждение и свобода от страданий - это совершенно разные цели.

Дело именно в конечной цели и только в ней.

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Что-то на хайку попёрло.


Так в чём же заключается отличие Дхармы от не-Дхармы? Как Вы расшифровываете Четыре Печати - проводя чёткую демаркацию с не-буддизмом?

----------


## Dron

> Ага


Кстати, Сергей, зря катите бочку на пустоту как путь к счастью, так же можно и Дионисия Ареопагита задавить, нет?

----------


## Германн

> Наслаждение и свобода от страданий - это совершенно разные цели.
> Дело именно в конечной цели и только в ней.


Понимаю. Но Эпикур определял наслаждение как отсутствие страданий, душевных и телесных. Это его определение. Он не осуждал умеренные наслаждения иного рода, но не считал из высшим наслаждением, не ставил целью. Цель - атараксия, отсутствие душевных и телесных мук. (Как и в любой психотерапии.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> так же можно и Дионисия Ареопагита задавить, нет?


он не обидица

----------


## Нико

> Так в чём же заключается отличие Дхармы от не-Дхармы? Как Вы расшифровываете Четыре Печати - проводя чёткую демаркацию с не-буддизмом?


См. ответ выше. Ваше же толкование меня насторожило и удивило.

----------


## Dron

> он не обидица


Верно. На пути к счастью обиды как то слегка меркнут.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Всё-таки склоняюсь к варианту: буддизм отличает созерцание пустотности без противоречия ПП (п.4) http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
Тхеравада не противоречит (анатта). Дзогчен не противоречит (кадаг). Другие же учения или не знают пустотности, или несовместимы с ПП Чандракирти.

----------


## Dron

Герман, как вы относитесь к аргументу прасангиков против сватантриков, что, если они, сватантрики, признают самобытие собственных характеристик, то почему бы Арье в состоянии погружения эти самые характеристики не узреть?

----------


## Курт

> Раз для вас единственное, тогда - смело лепите ярлык "эго" на безличные психические процессы.


ну вот у нас справа налево: 1) тяжелый душевнобольной с распавшейся личностью, 2) среднестатистический обыватель и 3) архат (поверим буддизму, что такие бывают).
У всех троих психические процессы разные. У 1 и 3 "эго" нет.



> безличные психические процессы


Что нужно добавить или отнять, чтобы "безличные психические процессы" стали "личными" ?

----------


## Gakusei

> Понимаю. Но Эпикур определял наслаждение как отсутствие страданий, душевных и телесных. Это его определение. Он не осуждал умеренные наслаждения иного рода, но не считал из высшим наслаждением, не ставил целью. Цель - атараксия, отсутствие душевных и телесных мук. (Как и в любой психотерапии.)


Атараксия как конечная цель отличается буддийской цели. Хотя есть кое-что общее. В той мере в какой эти цели сходны, сходны эпикурейство и буддизм. Недаром исследователи говорят, что почти все эллинистические учения (пирронизм, эпикурейство, стоицизм) сформировались под влиянием контактов греческого мира с буддизмом во время походов Александра Македонского, и проводят параллели между атараксией и буддийским понятием "упекша" (упекха).

----------

Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Дрон, потому что их нет с т.з. МП, погружайся или нет. А те им и отвечают - что ваше погружение не правильное, а потому не полное. (разрешающая способность микроскопа оказалась не достаточной для распознания свалакшан) 

(это я тут отрабатываю карму так с разводным ключом)

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013), Германн (10.02.2013), Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> ну вот у нас справа налево: 1) тяжелый душевнобольной с распавшейся личностью, 2) среднестатистический обыватель и 3) архат (поверим буддизму, что такие бывают).
> У всех троих психические процессы разные. У 1 и 3 "эго" нет.
> 
> Что нужно добавить или отнять, чтобы "безличные психические процессы" стали "личными" ?


Слово?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дрон, потому что их нет с т.з. МП, погружайся или нет. А те им и отвечают - что ваше погружение не правильное, а потому не полное.
> (это я тут отрабатываю карму так с разводным ключом)


Эт точно.
И встроенный дефект всех камланий на пустотупустоты в том, что пустота, как верно заметил Атиша, не постигается рассудочным мышлением.

А вот с разводным ключом - совсем другое дело. )))

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013), Ондрий (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Верно.
> И встроенный дефект всех камланий на пустотупутоты в том, что пустота, как верно заметил Атиша, не постигается рассудочным мышлением.
> 
> А вот с разводным ключом - совсем другое дело. )))


А как померить длину разводного ключа, если рассудочное мышление уже не работает. Отличная же тема для спекуляций ключами на чОрном рынке!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, потому что их нет с т.з. МП, погружайся или нет. А те им и отвечают - что ваше погружение не правильное, а потому не полное. (разрешающая способность микроскопа оказалась не достаточной для распознания свалакшан)


Да верным истине людям, палладинам, по барабану на разрешающую способность. В буддизме принято сначала врубиться, куда ты намерен погрузиться, а потом уже погружаться.
Иначе, сон разума незамедлительно наплодит чудовищ.

----------


## Нико

> (это я тут отрабатываю карму так с разводным ключом)


"Разводной ключ" -- это синоним мудрости постижения пустоты?

----------


## Ондрий

> Иначе, сон разума незамедлительно наплодит чудовищ.


Он и так порождает сообразно предварительно выбранному направлению врубания. Получишь ровно то, что ищешь.

----------


## Ондрий

> "Разводной ключ" -- это синоним мудрости постижения пустоты?


В данном случае это именно метод. Как по внешнему виду, так и по результату )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Разводной ключ" -- это синоним мудрости постижения пустоты?


нет, это инструмент, посредством которого любой сантехник может познать истину относительную.
А это уже не мало.

----------

Ондрий (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В данном случае это именно метод. Как по внешнему виду, так и по результату )))


Вы имеете в виду маленький и удовлетворённый член?

----------


## Германн

> И встроенный дефект всех камланий на пустотупустоты в том, что пустота, как верно заметил Атиша, не постигается рассудочным мышлением.


Но как же её созерцать, не поняв рассудочно? Здесь прозвучало мнение, что технология работы с праной сама по себе приводит к познанию пустоты. Это противоречит когнитивной психологии, согласно которой не бывает чистых от концептуальной нагрузки образов. Представить себе канал, бинду, чакру - значит обязательно подумать, что всё это значит. Совершенно неконцептуальных представлений не бывает. Можно допустить, что элементы йоги _объективно реальны_, и поэтому могут работать сами по себе: но это как-то странно, учитывая цель йогической практики - осознание всего подобным сну, эху, пузырям на воде. _Объективно реальное_ автоматически показывает всё подобным иллюзии? А *зачем* так считать - если существует _объективная реальность_? Опиум для народа?

Другой подход - считать точное интеллектуальное понимание пустоты настройкой созерцания, без которого не заработают ни каналы, ни чакры, ни бинду.
Потому что нет никакого реального, объективного, независимого от сознания механизма - который бы автоматически дал на выходе созерцание.

----------


## Курт

> Слово?


Вряд ли. Ведь слово только обозначает явление. Уберем слово - будут сложности с обнаружением явления, но оно при этом прекраснейшим образом будет продолжать себе существовать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы имеете в виду маленький и удовлетворённый член?


Какая вы проказница! ))) Но таким никакую гайку не закрутить. Нам такой струмент нинужЫн! Только 18 на 24

----------


## Dron

> Он и так порождает сообразно предварительно выбранному направлению врубания. Получишь ровно то, что ищешь.


Ну, если ты не враг сам себе, то твои монстры будут алмазами на ладони, а не угнетателями.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, если ты не враг сам себе, то твои монстры будут алмазами на ладони, а не угнетателями.


А кто введет верные критерии что они таковые? В этом то и проблема.

- Так, ты, да да вот ты, иди сюда - у тебя не правильное погружение! Свободен.

----------


## Dron

> Вряд ли. Ведь слово только обозначает явление. Уберем слово - будут сложности с обнаружением явления, но оно при этом прекраснейшим образом будет продолжать себе существовать.


Два слова?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *зачем* так считать - если существует _объективная реальность_?


никогда не пытались понять, что именно значат эти слова:
существует
объективная 
реальность
?

----------


## Нико

> никогда не пытались понять, что именно значат эти слова:
> существует
> объективная 
> реальность
> ?


Я бы второе из этого убрала.

----------


## Dron

> А кто введет верные критерии что они таковые? В этом то и проблема.
> 
> - Так, ты, да да вот ты, иди сюда - у тебя не правильное погружение! Свободен.


Их введет беспощадная космическая битва твоего разума.
Неохота же жрать плохо пропеченный хлеб? Так это сам бох (персонификация истины) тебе указует, на гастрономическом примере, что ты достоин лучшего хлеба.

----------


## Курт

> Два слова?


Вообще не слово, а что-то другое. Предлагайте, что.

----------


## Германн

> никогда не пытались понять, что именно значат эти слова:
> существует
> объективная 
> реальность
> ?


Нет только пытался, но максимально недвусмысленно, предельно внятно выразил свою мысль. Если Вы о том, что "существует" это синоним "объективного" и "реального" - так я знаю. Сгущаю значение, чтоб меня поняли правильно, и только правильно. Странно прибегать к реальности праны для того, чтоб постичь нереальность. Уж если есть реальность, способная самостоятельно работать, и автоматически давать нужные результаты - постижение нереальности это же заблуждение. 

Как может заблуждение быть целью для буддийской практики? 

Если же не считать элементы йогической психотехники объективно реальными, то всё встаёт на свои места. Прежде, чем созерцать, нужно точно понять: что созерцается. В отрыве от ума йогическая практика не заработает. Точное интеллектуальное понимание пустоты жизненно необходимо.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> [COLOR="#D3D3D3"]Какая вы проказница! ))) Но таким никакую гайку не закрутить. Нам такой струмент нинужЫн! Только 18 на 24


Я не знаю параметры, но Вы сами намекнули. )

----------

Ондрий (10.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Вообще не слово, а что-то другое. Предлагайте, что.


Эмпатия? Безмолвного характера?

----------


## Нико

> Нет только пытался, но максимально недвысмысленно, предельно внятно выразил свою мысль. Если Вы о том, что "существует" это синоним "объективного" и "реального" - так я знаю. Сгущаю значение, чтоб меня поняли правильно, и только правильно.


Сгущёнки тут не надо.Синоним "дхармы" -- это существующее. Насколько оно реальное и и объективное -- это большой вопрос.

----------


## Германн

> Сгущёнки тут не надо.Синоним "дхармы" -- это существующее. Насколько оно реальное и и объективное -- это большой вопрос.


Так в чём же отличие Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы?

----------


## Курт

> Эмпатия? Безмолвного характера?


Я не понимаю логики вашего ответа.
Каким образом эмпатия может сделать безличное личным?

----------


## Нико

> Так в чём же отличие Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы?


У меня сегодня практика терпения зашкалила. Под Лосар. Ещё раз очень терпеливо повторяю: 4 печати.

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я не понимаю логики вашего ответа.
> Каким образом эмпатия может сделать безличное личным?


Никаким, но это лучше, чем ничего.

----------


## Германн

> У меня сегодня практика терпения зашкалила. Под Лосар. Ещё раз очень терпеливо повторяю: 4 печати.


Аминь.

----------


## Нико

> Аминь.


Я в Господа не верую, а вот Вам советую настоятельно разобраться со своими воззрениями. Пора уж.

----------


## Курт

> Никаким,


А что тогда может?
Просто вот вы говорите "безличные психические..."
А каким образом вы определили, что они именно безличные?

----------


## Dron

> А что тогда может?
> Просто вот вы говорите "безличные психические..."
> А каким образом вы определили, что они именно безличные?


Путем алхимической экстракции, Курт. Дома не повторять.

----------


## Нико

> А что тогда может?
> Просто вот вы говорите "безличные психические..."
> А каким образом вы определили, что они именно безличные?


А у Вас что-то ЛИЧНОЕ ПСИХИЧЕСКОЕ есть?

----------


## Курт

> А у Вас что-то ЛИЧНОЕ ПСИХИЧЕСКОЕ есть?


Я вот и предлагаю для начала определить, чем отличается "личное психическое" от "безличного психического".
А если не определим - как мне тогда на ваш вопрос ответить?

----------


## Нико

Я вот и предлагаю для начала определить, чем отличается "личное психическое" от "безличного психического".
А если не определим - как мне тогда на ваш вопрос ответить?

Ну, последнее -- пустота пустоты. ))))))

----------


## Курт

> Путем алхимической экстракции, Курт. Дома не повторять.


А как-то вербализировать знание, полученное путем алхимической экстракции, возможно?

----------


## Dron

> А как-то вербализировать знание, полученное путем алхимической экстракции, возможно?


Как-то- конечно возможно. Ведь даже Гермес Трисмегист написал табличку.

----------


## Курт

> Я вот и предлагаю для начала определить, чем отличается "личное психическое" от "безличного психического".
> А если не определим - как мне тогда на ваш вопрос ответить?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну, последнее -- пустота пустоты. ))))))


Давайте тогда о первом. ))

----------


## Курт

> Как-то- конечно возможно.


Вербализируйте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Нико

> Давайте тогда о первом. ))


Личное психическое -- это неведение относительно реальности эго. Лама Олег очень правильно отметил про "пузыри эго".

----------


## Dron

> Вербализируйте, пожалуйста.


Эго - лишний термин.

----------


## Нико

> Эго - лишний термин.


А тем не менее, есть. (

----------


## Курт

> Личное психическое -- это неведение относительно реальности эго.


Хорошо. Давайте попробуем развееть мое неведенье? ))
Можно ли каким-нибудь простым путем обнаружить, что психическое - именно "безличное", а не "личное"?
Или непременно востребованны какие-то длительные танцы с бубнами и это... как там Дрон сказал?.. алхимическая экстракция.

----------


## Курт

> Эго - лишний термин.


Почему? Явление есть. Значит, термин не лишний.

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо. Давайте попробуем развееть мое неведенье? ))
> Можно ли каким-нибудь простым путем обнаружить, что психическое - именно "безличное", а не "личное"?
> Или непременно востребованны какие-то длительные танцы с бубнами и это... как там Дрон сказал?.. алхимическая экстракция.


Нет. Это просто вопрос мудрости.

----------


## Dron

> А тем не менее, есть. (


В буддизме? Или в неимоверно тяжелом и долгом сне венского психоаналитика?

----------


## Курт

> Хорошо. Давайте попробуем развееть мое неведенье? ))
> Можно ли каким-нибудь простым путем обнаружить, что психическое - именно "безличное", а не "личное"?
> Или непременно востребованны какие-то длительные танцы с бубнами и это... как там Дрон сказал?.. алхимическая экстракция.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет. Это просто вопрос мудрости.


Там 3 вопроса. Вы на какой из них ответили "Нет." ?

----------


## Tong Po

> Одинаково пустые (одинаково причинно обусловленные) - не значит одинаково безвредные и безболезненные.


 Вредные и безвредные состояния одинаково пусты. Нет между ними разницы (по Вашей логике) - ведь пустота пуста. А это -главное!

----------


## Tong Po

> Вероятно, Четыре Печати можно конкретизировать так: 
> 1. Психика этой жизни обязательно разрушится (анитья). Отличие от вишнуизма.
> 2. Пока есть физическое тело, будут и физические муки? (дукха). Отличие от джайнизма.
> 3. Все явления несубстанциональны и всеобщего субстрата нет (анатман). Отличие от шиваизма.
> 4. Смерть покой не принесёт - только нирвана. Отличие от локаяты.


1. От какого именно вишнуизма? Некоторые вполне себе признают, что "психика этой жизни разрушится". И, потом, что есть "психика этой жизни", так как некоторые буддисты Вам скажут, что не полностью разрушиться, а что-то будет продолжать блуждать по сансаре.

2. Вряд ли Вы в джайнизме разбираетесь, я, например, не разбираюсь и никаких утверждений не стану делать.

3. От какого шиваизма? Он - разный. И, потом, что у нас атман стал присущ именно шиваизму?

4. Локаята вроде как вообще ни о каком покое как о цели не говорила. Впрочем, локаяты давно нет.

----------

Нико (11.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точное интеллектуальное понимание пустоты жизненно необходимо.


С одной поправкой: это точное понимание состоит в том, что понимать, в сущности, нечего.
В "пустоте" можно только пребывать. Любое создание ментального конструкта - а именно это обычно называют пониманием, - уводит от цели.
И что такое в этом случае "объективная реальность", которая якобы "есть"?
Истина всегда субъектна; это тождественность ума самому себе*, а не объекту.

* = успокоение в себе = нирвана -истинный покой

Кстати, с Лосаром всех, кого это касается )))

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013), Германн (11.02.2013), Курт (11.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме? Или в неимоверно тяжелом и долгом сне венского психоаналитика?


С Новым годом!

----------

Dron (15.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Карма Палджор (11.02.2013), Мохан (12.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

С Новым Годом! :Smilie:

----------

Германн (11.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вредные и безвредные состояния одинаково пусты. Нет между ними разницы (по Вашей логике) - ведь пустота пуста. А это -главное!


Разница в том, что одни пустые состояния вредные, а другие пустые состояния - безвредные. Словами Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче ("Нарисованное радугой"): 
"Все кончается тем, что воззрение остается лишь идеей, а в поведении нет разницы между хорошим и плохим. Это именно то, что Падмасамбхава имел в виду, говоря: "Поведение теряется в воззрении". Нужно совмещать воззрение и поведение. Падмасамбхава говорил также: "Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки". Выражение "тоньше муки" стоит понимать здесь в смысле того, что нужно выбрать добродетельное и избегать дурного, уважая закон причины и следствия, обращая внимание на малейшие детали. Именно так нужно поддерживать равновесие между воззрением и поведением."

----------


## Германн

Четыре Печати, Четыре Благородные Истины, Бодхичитта - это правильно. Но "дьявол кроется в мелочах". Можно столкнуться с такой трактовкой базовых понятий, что от буддийского Учения ничего не останется. 

Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских, вторичных аналогов отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом).

В этом буддийская специфика.

----------


## Gakusei

А я вот сейчас постиг в прямом опыте, что выражения типа "об стенку горохом", "хоть кол на голове теши" и т.п. вовсе не пусты.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А я вот сейчас постиг в прямом опыте, что выражения типа "об стенку горохом", "хоть кол на голове теши" и т.п. вовсе не пусты.


Gakusei, мне просто показалось бестактным спорить с целью освобождения от страданий как о специфике буддизма. Имхо, это общечеловеческая цель, универсальная: и нужно ещё поискать того, кто бы такую цель не ставил. Но понимаю, что за такой трактовкой может стоять небанальный личный опыт. 
В буддизме есть такая опция, и сам я мотивирован меньше страдать, зачем об этом спорить лишний раз.

В целом же, дукха бывает трёх видов: обусловленности, перемен и боли. Страданием, как таковым, является только последний вид дукха. Скорей, это несовершенство: боги миров бесформенности не чувствуют боли, боги мира форм наслаждаются - но это тоже дукха, несовершенство. Правильней бы было говорить, что цель буддизма это полное совершенство (в частности, свобода от боли). Но и такую цель можно найти в других учениях - хотя и реже, чем цель избавления от страданий.

Это причины, по которым именно Учение о пустотности (с уточнением его характера) по-прежнему остаётся для меня отличием буддизма от других религий.
Есть конкретная причина, по которой возражение "у шиваитов тоже есть учение о шунье" не работает. Доктрины качественно различны.

----------


## Gakusei

> Gakusei, мне просто показалось бестактным спорить с целью освобождения от страданий как о специфике буддизма. Имхо, это общечеловеческая цель, универсальная: и нужно ещё поискать того, кто бы такую цель не ставил. Но понимаю, что за такой трактовкой может стоять небанальный личный опыт. 
> В буддизме есть такая опция, и сам я мотивирован меньше страдать, зачем об этом спорить лишний раз.


Бестактно игнорировать чужие аргументы.
Свобода от страданий - общечеловеческая цель, да. Но ориентирован на неё как на конечный, доведённый до логического совершенства идеал - только буддизм.
Я привёл соответствующую цитату из Канона.
Меньше страдать и быть свободным от страдания во всех его аспектах и проявлениях - это совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## Германн

> Бестактно игнорировать чужие аргументы.
> Свобода от страданий - общечеловеческая цель, да. Но ориентирован на неё как на конечный, доведённый до логического совершенства идеал - только буддизм.
> Я привёл соответствующую цитату из Канона.
> Меньше страдать и быть свободным от страдания во всех его аспектах и проявлениях - это совершенно разные вещи.


Приношу свои извинения!

Насколько понимаю, в палийском Каноне "духкха". Дукха бывает трёх видов, и страданию соответствует только один: "страдание страдания". Например, обусловленность бесформенного бога - это не то, что переживается им как страдание. Случалось читать описания жизни некоторых богов, что их жизнь это миллиарды лет непрерывного оргазма. Сложно назвать это страданием. Но это по-прежнему несовершенство, духкха.

Кроме палийского Канона, есть Сутры Махаяны, в которых говорится о цели помочь всем живым существам. К состоянию полного Будды, с т.зр. Махаяны, ведёт Бодхичитта, и Сутры описывают её как мотивацию заботы о других. Это не то же самое, что избавление от страданий: Бодхисаттва готов пострадать. Ко мне это конечно не относится, сам я шравак по мотивации, но идеал-то ведь описан.

Я читал Эпикура, Тита Лукреция Кара - и знаю современное атеистическое эпикурейство Альберта Эллиса. В эпикурействе, свобода от душевных и телесных мук, свобода от страданий - цель. Нравственность подчинена этой цели. Такая опция есть и в буддизме, для моего типа личности, но она не единственная. Она не является общебуддийской (в отличие от Учения о пустотности), и не отличает буддизм от эпикурейства.

----------


## Gakusei

Русское слово "страдание" покрывает все виды дукхи.

Свобода от страданий может быть как индивидуальной, так и всеобщей.

Про эпикурейство написал вчера. "Начинай сначала?" См. про кол и горох.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Про эпикурейство написал вчера. "Начинай сначала?" См. про кол и горох.





> Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. _Конечной целью_ абсолютная свобода от страданий является только в буддизме. В христианстве и любой другой религии такой идеал если и присутствует, то лишь как побочный эффект, а не как конечная цель, на которую всё ориентировано.





> Атараксия как конечная цель отличается буддийской цели. Хотя есть кое-что общее. В той мере в какой эти цели сходны, сходны эпикурейство и буддизм. Недаром исследователи говорят, что почти все эллинистические учения (пирронизм, эпикурейство, стоицизм) сформировались под влиянием контактов греческого мира с буддизмом во время походов Александра Македонского, и проводят параллели между атараксией и буддийским понятием "упекша" (упекха).


Цитаты, из которых очевидно, что такую цель поставило перед собой эпикурейство:

Эпикур: 

"Итак, когда мы говорим, что удовольствие есть конечная цель, то мы разумеем не удовольствия распутников и не удовольствия, заключающиеся в чувственном наслаждении ... но мы разумеем свободу от телесных страданий и душевных тревог".

"Предел величины удовольствий есть устранение всякого страдания. А где есть удовольствие, там, пока оно есть, нет страдания, или печали, или того и другого вместе".

Материалисты Древней Греции. Собрание текстов Гераклита, Демокрита и Эпикура. М., Гос. изд. полит. лит-ры. 1955 - стр. 211-213.

----------


## Gakusei

> Хорошо, посмотрю цитаты, из которых будет очевидно, что такую цель поставило передо собой небуддийское учение.


Обратите внимание, как вы ставите себе задачу. Не "проверю свою точку зрения на первоисточниках, а найду "подтверждение тому, в чём я и без того уверен".

Между тем, в системе всецелого и окончательного освобождения от страданий, какой является буддизм, все концепты лишь средства достижения конечной цели. Что работает, то и подходит. Что не работает или уже выполнило свою задачу - отбрасывается. В том числе пустотапустоты. А вы цепляетесь за отдельный концепт как за абсолют. "Буду страдать, но от пустотыпустоты не отрекусь". "Грешно-с".

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Обратите внимание, как вы ставите себе задачу. Не "проверю свою точку зрения на первоисточниках, а найду "подтверждение тому, в чём я и без того уверен".


Неверно. Первоисточники мне хорошо известны (это было связано с темой диссертации). Чтоб мои утверждения не были голословными, могу их процитировать. Конечно, я уверен в том, что специально изучал.




> Между тем, в системе всецелого и окончательного освобождения от страданий, какой является буддизм, все концепты лишь средства достижения конечной цели. Что работает, то и подходит. Что не работает или уже выполнило свою задачу - отбрасывается. В том числе пустотапустоты. А вы цепляетесь за отдельный концепт как за абсолют. "Буду страдать, но от пустотыпустоты не отрекусь". "Грешно-с".


Полное избавление от телесных и душевных страданий - конечная цель эпикурейства. Всё остальное - средства (в том числе, умеренность и нравственное поведение). Из приведённых цитат Эпикура как раз очевидно, что он определял освобождение от страданий как конечную цель. Значит, она не специфична для буддизма.

----------


## Gakusei

> Полное избавление от телесных и душевных страданий - конечная цель эпикурейства. Всё остальное - средства (в том числе, умеренность и нравственное поведение). Из приведённых цитат Эпикура как раз очевидно, что он определял освобождение от страданий как конечную цель. Значит, она не специфична для буддизма.


Зря вы подверстали цитаты в предыдущее сообщение - я мог бы их и пропустить.

Простите, Германн, но из приведённых цитат очевидно, что словосочетание "свобода от страданий" у Эпикура понимается как удовольствие. А это совершенно другая цель.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Из книги "Боевая чакра" Ело Ринпоче:

"После этого идет замена себя на других ... мы принимаем на себя страдания благодаря нашему состраданию и отдаем счастье благодаря любви ... не думайте о том, что это в конечном счете принесет пользу и вам самому, искренне думайте только о той пользе, которую вы хотите принести вашей матери. Впрочем, если вы по-настоящему будете думать о благе для вашей матери, вы и не сможете думать о себе."

Это противоречит избавлению от страданий как общебуддийской конечной цели.

----------


## Gakusei

> Из книги "Боевая чакра" Ело Ринпоче:
> 
> "После этого идет замена себя на других ... мы принимаем на себя страдания благодаря нашему состраданию и отдаем счастье благодаря любви ... не думайте о том, что это в конечном счете принесет пользу и вам самому, искренне думайте только о той пользе, которую вы хотите принести вашей матери. Впрочем, если вы по-настоящему будете думать о благе для вашей матери, вы и не сможете думать о себе."
> 
> Это противоречит избавлению от страданий как общебуддийской конечной цели.


Нет, не противоречит. Сострадание - средство. Одно из. Всеобщее освобождение от страданий - цель.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Простите, Германн, но из приведённых цитат очевидно, что словосочетание "свобода от страданий" у Эпикура понимается как удовольствие. А это совершенно другая цель.


А как же _блаженство_ тхеравадинской Ниббаны? Это тоже не чувственное удовольствие, но избавленность от страданий: хотя физические муки могут у Архата быть, и если жизнь физически невыносима, для Архата в Тхераваде допускается самоубийство. Аналогично, если у достигшего избавленности от душевных мук эпикурейца вдруг возникала мучительная и неизлечимая болезнь, считалось допустимым покончить с собой (смерть считалась прекращением всякого опыта, подобно анупадисеса ниббане у Zom).

----------


## Германн

> Нет, не противоречит. Сострадание - средство. Одно из. Всеобщее освобождение от страданий - цель.


Средством всеобщего освобождения от страданий может быть принятие Бодхисаттвой страданий на себя. Конечной целью для других, при этом, считается достижение полного Пробуждения Будды, которое в Махаяне отличается от Архатства. Освобождение других от страданий - промежуточная цель. Выходит, что всеобщее освобождение от страданий не является общебуддийской конечной целью. А если цель не конечная, то статус у неё другой.

Что же касается полного познания пустотности, то эту цель признает в качестве конечной любой буддист: хотя трактовки полноты познания и будут отличаться. Махаянисты, например, могут считать, что неколебимые Архаты познали пустоту пяти скандх, но ещё не познали пустоту всех дхарм, с чем никогда не согласится Тхеравада (не рассматривающая этот аспект пустотности: если ли у дхарм субстрат или нет, для тхеравадин просто неважно). 
Так же, махаянисты могут считать, что познание пустотности у Архатов ничем не хуже, чем у Бодхисаттв (разница только в масштабах сострадания): что отличается не Учение о пустотности, которое знают Архаты и Бодхсаттвы, но степень его освоения. Полностью реализовал, освоил Учение только Полностью Пробуждённый Будда: но одно и то же словесное Учение о пустотности могут знать как Архаты, так и Бодхисаттвы (почему нельзя принижать Шравакаяну и Пратьекабуддаяну, кроме прочего).

Это делает доктрину пустотности спецификой буддизма в целом.

----------


## Gakusei

Полное пробуждение - это и есть абсолютное освобождение от страданий. Так же как париниббана в тхераваде, которой достигают архаты после смерти.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Полное пробуждение - это и есть абсолютное освобождение от страданий. Так же как париниббана в тхераваде, которой достигают архаты после смерти.


Но ведь оно в Махаяне рассматривается как побочный эффект. Конечной целью является Полное Пробуждение (всеведение). Освобождение же от страданий - промежуточная цель с т.зр. тибетских школ (вышедшим из колеса перерождений Архатам всё равно потом приходится завершать Путь, достигая Полного Пробуждения). Освобождение от страданий соответствует не конечной, а промежуточной (и не всеобщей) цели: цель достижения Архатства, то есть цель избавления от всех видов страданий, Бодхисаттвы для себя не ставят. Для них это побочный результат конечного Полного Пробуждения, целью достижения которого является наиболее эффективная и масштабная помощь другим.

----------


## Gakusei

Вы и правда считаете, что конечная цель махаяны - всеведение? То есть вот всё в буддизме махаяны ради всеведения? Этакая гносеология...

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы и правда считаете, что конечная цель махаяны - всеведение? То есть вот всё в буддизме махаяны ради всеведения? Этакая гносеология...


Вообще-то в Махаяне "северной линии" (то есть в тибетском буддизме, конкретно) именно это и постулируется в качестве цели.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А зачем оно?

----------


## Gakusei

> Вообще-то в Махаяне "северной линии" (то есть в тибетском буддизме, конкретно) именно это и постулируется в качестве цели.


Правда? Дайте почитать. Коли так, то буддизм одно, а "северная линия" другое. Разные религии.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем оно?


А это главное условие возможности принести благо ВЖС. Так по крайней мере теория говорит.

----------

Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А это главное условие возможности принести благо ВСЖ.


А зачем приносить благо вэжеесам?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правда? Дайте почитать. Коли так, то буддизм одно, а "северная линия" другое. Разные религии.


Это мы уже проходили с Тхеравадинами: наш буддизм - буддизм, а ваш буддизм - не буддизм )))
Все это буддизм, нету другого. Просто он разный, пора б привыкнуть уже ))

----------

Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем приносить благо вэжеесам?


Вы, Денис, порой проявляете странную неосведомленность.
У вас в чань что, про путь бодхисаттвы не учат или просто вы уроки прогуливаете?
или прикалываете так?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы, Денис, порой проявляете странную неосведомленность.


Сергей, неужели не можете без прибауток ответить на простой вопрос: зачем?
это не прикол,  а сократический диалог.

----------


## Gakusei

> Это мы уже проходили с Тхеравадинами: наш буддизм - буддизм, а ваш буддизм - не буддизм )))
> Все это буддизм, нету другого. Просто он разный, пора б привыкнуть уже ))


Почитать-то дайте. Надо посмотреть, что написано, где и как.
А то ведь получается, что "северная линия" - это религия _любопытствующих_. Киножурнал "Хочу всё знать".
А буддизм - он про страдание и освобождение от него. С каковым и всеведение приходит как неизбежное следствие.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, неужели не можете без прибауток ответить на простой вопрос: зачем?
> это не прикол,  а сократический диалог.


Говорят, такое намерение есть условие окончательного пробуждения (достижения состояния будды)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Говорят, такое намерение есть условие окончательного пробуждения (достижения состояния будды)


А зачем же стремятся к окончательному пробуждению? какой в нём толк?

----------


## Нико

> Вы и правда считаете, что конечная цель махаяны - всеведение? То есть вот всё в буддизме махаяны ради всеведения? Этакая гносеология...


Забудьте слово "гносеология" в буддизме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем же стремятся к окончательному пробуждению? какой в нём толк?


Толку никакого, а вот кайф отменный. И нескончаемый, а главное - без ломок и зависимости.

----------


## Нико

> А зачем же стремятся к окончательному пробуждению? какой в нём толк?


Да, "толку нету". А зачем Вам чань?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Толку никакого, а вот кайф отменный. И нескончаемый, а главное - без ломок и зависимости.


Так конечной-нескончаемой целью в тибетской махаяне будет кайф, а не всеведение?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, "толку нету". А зачем Вам чань?


А в графе "традиция" шоб было. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так конечной-нескончаемой целью в тибетской махаяне будет кайф, а не всеведение?


Дык ведь фишка в том, что весь некайф от неведения. А его противоположность, всеведение - в нем-то как раз и самый кайф.

----------


## Германн

> А зачем приносить благо вэжеесам?


Дхармакая имеет аспект спонтанного сострадания. Это естественное состояние.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая имеет аспект спонтанного сострадания. Это естественное состояние.


стоп-стоп-стоп!
а как же пустотапустоты?
я поверил, привык уже. а тут какая-то еще дхармакая

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.02.2013), Курт (12.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А в графе "традиция" шоб было. )))


Так можно же всегда "нет" написать. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это не прикол,  а сократический диалог.


Сократ! Сокрааат, ты где? ау!

----------


## Германн

> стоп-стоп-стоп!
> а как же пустотапустоты?
> я поверил, привык уже. а тут какая-то дхармакая


Дхармакая означает полноту знания пустотности, во всех её аспектах, не исключая пустоту пустоты. Мудрость знания кадаг, во всех аспектах.

«Изначальная мудрость абсолютного тела. Абсолютное тело, являющееся освобождением в освобождённом состоянии, изначально чисто и имеет единый вкус, как пространство. В нём присутствуют три изначальные мудрости: 
i) «Изначальная мудрость изначально чистой сущности» (Ngo-Bo Ka-Dag), запредельная всем концепциям и выражениям, подобно прозрачному хрустальному шару. 
ii) «Изначальная мудрость спонтанно совершенной природы» (Rang-bZhin Lhun-Grub), являющаяся основанием возникновения благих качеств видимостей, т.е. тонкой ясностью, и не имеющая субстанции, и
 iii) «Изначальная мудрость вездесущего сострадания» (Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab), являющаяся аспектом энергии (rTsal) сущности, которая непрерывно (присутствует) как основа возникновения (двух тел форм Будды) и является аспектом мудрости осознания (Shes-Rig), не анализирующей объекты напрямую».
Лонгчен Рабджам. Цигдон Дзод: 11 глава, «Стадии совершенствования Плода». 
_Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджампа по Учению Дзогпа Ченпо. М., Саттва, 2006. С. 440-441._

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая означает полноту знания пустотности, во всех её аспектах, не исключая пустоту пустоты.


о боже! я ведь пошутил

----------

Курт (12.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дык ведь фишка в том, что весь некайф от неведения. А его противоположность, всеведение - в нем-то как раз и самый кайф.


1. Если некайф--"от неведения", то, по аналогии, кайф будет "от всеведения", а не в "во всеведении".
Получается, всеведение не есть конечная цель тиб. буддиста, поскольку в конечном счете он стремится в к кайфу. Если бы от всеведения были бы ломки, а не кайф, фиг бы кто стремился к такой цели.
2. Противоположность неведения будет _мудрость_ (знание *4БИ*), а не всеведение ("знание всего").

----------

Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сократ! Сокрааат, ты где? ау!


Сократим Германна!

----------

Сергей Хос (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так можно же всегда "нет" написать. )


"нет"--небуддийская традиция!

----------


## Германн

> о боже! я ведь пошутил


Объективное (религиоведческое) отличие буддийской онтологии от шиваитской имеет значение. 
Буду на форуме не всегда - отличие же это (объективно проверяемое, хорошо работающее) останется.
Могу ошибаться во всём http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post552160 но пока это определение работает.

Только что было обсуждение: освобождение от страданий как цель - не критерий буддийскости. "Четыре Печати" совершенная, каноничная формулировка, она была самодостаточна 2500 лет назад, даже без размышлений над ней. Пока верующий буддист не столкнётся с инклюзионизмом адвайты Шри Раманы Махарши, где потребуется всё-таки анализировать, достаточно помнить о "Четырёх Печатях". Здесь было много иронии о том, что Гомановские методички устарели, что буддизм спорит с несуществующим индуизмом и т.д. Современный же индуизм вполне способен переварить "Четыре Печати", на уровне слов, включив их в небуддийскую систему. Только анализ значения позволяет по-прежнему видеть различия: которые, конечно, остаются.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1. Если некайф--"от неведения", то, по аналогии, кайф будет "от всеведения", а не в "во всеведении".


Ложное противопосталение субъекта и объекта.
На определенном уровне оно снимается и логика, на основании которой вы делаете такое суждение, перестает работать.




> Если бы от всеведения были бы ломки, а не кайф, фиг бы кто стремился к такой цели.


если бы да кабы. а есть то, что есть




> 2. Противоположность неведения будет _мудрость_ (знание *4БИ*), а не всеведение ("знание всего").


Все выучившие *4БИ* - уже будды?

----------

Pema Sonam (12.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Разница в том, что одни пустые состояния вредные, а другие пустые состояния - безвредные. Словами Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче ("Нарисованное радугой"): 
> "Все кончается тем, что воззрение остается лишь идеей, а в поведении нет разницы между хорошим и плохим. Это именно то, что Падмасамбхава имел в виду, говоря: "Поведение теряется в воззрении". Нужно совмещать воззрение и поведение. Падмасамбхава говорил также: "Даже хотя ваше воззрение высоко, как небо, пусть ваши поступки будут тоньше муки". Выражение "тоньше муки" стоит понимать здесь в смысле того, что нужно выбрать добродетельное и избегать дурного, уважая закон причины и следствия, обращая внимание на малейшие детали. Именно так нужно поддерживать равновесие между воззрением и поведением."


Ну у ж нет. Либо они пустые, либо обладают собственным признаком - вредные/безвредные. Определитесь. И помните : пустота пуста! Она не вредная, ни безвредная, ни вредная и безвредная одновре енно, ни не-вредная, ни не-безвредная. Так что моё предположение о Вашей голове и ударе - в силе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Все выучившие *4БИ* - уже будды?


Имеется в виду недискурсивное знание. 
А цель тибетского буддизма - состояние Будды. Всеведение - одно из качеств Будды. Равно как и свобода от духкхи, без которой никакое всеведение невозможно.

----------


## Германн

> Ну у ж нет. Либо они пустые, либо обладают собственным признаком - вредные/безвредные. Определитесь. И помните : пустота пуста! Она не вредная, ни безвредная, ни вредная и безвредная одновре енно, ни не-вредная, ни не-безвредная. Так что моё предположение о Вашей голове и ударе - в силе.


_"Реалисты же считают, что если бы в форме, звуке и прочих (объектах) не было самобытия как собственной характеристики, то они были бы пустыми фикциями, лишёнными всякой функциональной способности"_ - Чже Цонкапа, 5-й том Ламрима, стр. 77. Дальше подробно объясняется, почему это не так.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/

_"Лонгчен Рабджам разъясняет: 
Большинство методов осмысления (анализа) свободы от крайностей и т.п. Естественного Великого Совершенства перекликается с мадхьямикой-прасангикой. Однако мадхьямика придаёт очень большое значение пустоте...

Джигмед Тенпей Ньима резюмирует в следующих строках: 
В Чойиинг Дзод и т.д. содержится похвала (воззрениям) философской школы мадхьямика-прасангика. Таким образом, (Дзогпа Ченпо) следует прасангике в том, что касается определения границ объектов отрицания."_  - Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо. стр. 125.

Разница между подходом Мадхьямака-прасангики и Дзогчен в том, что Прасангика подводит к созерцанию с помощью неутверждающего отрицания, а Дзогчен вводит в созерцание с помощью уже распознанной коренной осознанности, которая описывается позитивно. Неутверждающее отрицание не является окончательным воззрением (как и Второй поворот, не дополненный Третьим) - но объект отрицания Прасангикой задан правильно. 

В частности, пустота не обладает отдельным от дхарм реальным субстратом ("пустота пустоты"). Отрицая самость дхарм, самость не приписывают пустоте. Не имеет самости, субстрата, субстанции и кадаг=пустота Дзогчен.

_"О соответствии между воззрениями относительно пустоты учения Дзогчен и школы Мадхьямика-Прасангика недвусмысленно упоминается в трудах Лонгчен Рабджама и, особенно, Мипама."_ - Далай-Лама о Дзогчене.

P.S: Е.С. Далай-Лама рекомендует оставаться в религии, традиционной для своего этноса: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post512730

----------


## Германн

Имхо. Прасангика не только философия. Это способ настройки созерцания: устранение ложных концепций, мешающих созерцанию. Если человек обладает высшими способностями, и от рождения не склонен впадать в крайности - можно обойтись и без Прасангики. Получить ригпей-цал-ванг, или полный ванг с "посвящением слова", правильно понимать позитивные описания природы Будды - и успешно практиковать Ваджраяну. Но если нет высших способностей, и можно даже перепутать Дхарму с шиваизмом, нужно расчистить свой ум от ошибочных представлений, изучив объект отрицания Прасангики, справедливый и для Дзогчен. Что же касается неутверждающего отрицания Прасангики, конечно, оно недостаточно для объяснения тантры.

"Самосущая пробуждённость" не противоречит пустотности с т.зр. Прасангики: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3170

----------


## Tong Po

> _"Реалисты же считают, что если бы в форме, звуке и прочих (объектах) не было самобытия как собственной характеристики, то они были бы пустыми фикциями, лишёнными всякой функциональной способности"_ - Чже Цонкапа, 5-й том Ламрима, стр. 77. Дальше подробно объясняется, почему это не так.
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/
> 
> _"Лонгчен Рабджам разъясняет: 
> Большинство методов осмысления (анализа) свободы от крайностей и т.п. Естественного Великого Совершенства перекликается с мадхьямикой-прасангикой. Однако мадхьямика придаёт очень большое значение пустоте...
> 
> Джигмед Тенпей Ньима резюмирует в следующих строках: 
> В Чойиинг Дзод и т.д. содержится похвала (воззрениям) философской школы мадхьямика-прасангика. Таким образом, (Дзогпа Ченпо) следует прасангике в том, что касается определения границ объектов отрицания."_  - Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо. стр. 125.
> 
> ...


Это Вы всё к чему? Просто так? Какое это всё имеет отношение к одинаковости Ваших состояний? Как к этому может относиться похвала мадхъямаки-прасангики?
При чём тут рекомендации ЕСДЛ? Вы ими воспользовались?

----------


## Tong Po

> В частности, пустота не обладает отдельным от дхарм реальным субстратом ("пустота пустоты"). Отрицая самость дхарм, самость не приписывают пустоте. Не имеет самости, субстрата, субстанции и кадаг=пустота Дзогчен.


Сущностная природа ригпа означает, к какой категории оно относится как явление. В сущности ригпа есть изначальная чистота (*ka-dag*). Это означает, что ригпа изначально (без начала) чисто от всех загрязнений – как с точки зрения самопустотности (rang-stong, отсутствие невозможных способов существования), так и в смысле инопустотности (gzhan-stong, осознавание, обладающее этой пустотной природой, которое лишено преходящих, более грубых уровней). Таким образом, изначальная чистота происходит из объединения учений второго и третьего циклов передачи (поворотов колеса Дхармы), соответственно, о самопустотности и природе будды.

То есть совсем не то, о чём Вы тут.

----------


## Германн

> Это Вы всё к чему? Просто так? Какое это всё имеет отношение к одинаковости Ваших состояний? Как к этому может относиться похвала мадхъямаки-прасангики?
> При чём тут рекомендации ЕСДЛ? Вы ими воспользовались?


Ну конечно, воспользовался. У меня нет высших способностей, и я использую определение объекта отрицания Мадхьямака-прасангики в качестве настройки созерцания. В то же время я не отрицаю, что были и есть люди с высшими способностями, которые и без Прасангики понимают всё правильно. Лично я к таким счастливцам не отношусь. Для Дзогчен определение объекта отрицания прасангики тоже остаётся справедливым, а это вершина всех колесниц.
По ссылке в 5-м томе Ламрима Цонкапы расписано, почему отрицание реальности свалакшаны не означает нигилизм, который Вы мне приписываете по причине того, что я принимаю опредение объекта отрицания Прасангики, включая "пустоту пустоты". Прасангика не нигилизм.

----------


## Германн

> Сущностная природа ригпа означает, к какой категории оно относится как явление. В сущности ригпа есть изначальная чистота (*ka-dag*). Это означает, что ригпа изначально (без начала) чисто от всех загрязнений – как с точки зрения самопустотности (rang-stong, отсутствие невозможных способов существования), так и в смысле инопустотности (gzhan-stong, осознавание, обладающее этой пустотной природой, которое лишено преходящих, более грубых уровней). Таким образом, изначальная чистота происходит из объединения учений второго и третьего циклов передачи (поворотов колеса Дхармы), соответственно, о самопустотности и природе будды.
> 
> То есть совсем не то, о чём Вы тут.


"Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг. Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что существует две разновидности жентонг, одна из которых достоверна, а другая нет." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.

Понимаю это так, что пустоты от другого (свободы от неправильных представлений и неправильного восприятия) нужно ещё достичь. В готовом (осознанном) виде, как мудрость Будды, она не присутствует.

----------


## Gakusei

Так я и не увидел от Германна и Сергея доказательств, что тибетские буддисты городят весь огород только ради того чтобы всё знать. К чему бы это?

----------


## Германн

Ученик Гьялва Кармапы 16-го и Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче пишет: 

"Просветление - это просто открытие самого себя, ясное и тотальное. Когда мы раскрылись и открыли свою истинную природу, не осталось никаких проблем, а мы стали Буддой. По этой причине говорится, что все мы обладаем природой Будды. Это не что-то отдельное от нас; это не похоже на кочан капусты, в глубине которого спрятан кристалл под названием "природа Будды", который можно найти, очистив все листья. Природа Будды - это наш собственный ум, наше собственное основополагающее состояние, которое лишь нужно увидеть без обычной запутанности, без привычных тенденций и искажённых взглядов" - Рингу Тулку, "Путь к бесстрашию" М. 2012 - стр. 91-92.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ложное противопосталение субъекта и объекта.
> На определенном уровне оно снимается и логика, на основании которой вы делаете такое суждение, перестает работать.


Ыыыы. Фывапук. Это было опровержение без помощи логики; все построения Сергея разгромлены!




> если бы да кабы. а есть то, что есть


А есть стремление к кайфу, который-де "на определенном уровне" всеведение.




> Все выучившие *4БИ* - уже будды?


Некрасиво передёргивать "знающие" на "выучившие".

----------


## Германн

> Так я и не увидел от Германна и Сергея доказательств, что тибетские буддисты городят весь огород только ради того чтобы всё знать. К чему бы это?


Состояние Дхармакая-Будды это знание или мудрость. 
Включая такое знание и мудрость, как сострадание и стремление всем помочь.
Тибетские буддисты, как на идеал, ориентируются на стремление всем помочь: которое тоже вид знания.

*39 особых аспектов всезнания Будды*, относящиеся ко всезнанию Будды, Абхисамаяланкары: 

10 сил Татхагаты.
1. Знание того, что определяет или не определяет место рождения,
2. последствий поступков,
3. личных склонностей,
4. дхарм, определяющих рождение в 6 мирах сансары,
5. наличия высших или низших способностей,
6. путей, ведущих к любым целям,
7. способов концентрации и созерцания для устранения санскрита дхарм и обретения асанскрита,
8. прошлых жизней существ,
9. смертей и рождений,
10. иссякания загрязнений существ.

4 аспекта бесстрашия Татхагаты.
1. Бесстрашие утверждения о наивысшем знании.
2. о наивысшем устранении,
3. о способности учить других,
4. о конце Пути со всезнанием основ, путей, и особыми аспектами всезнания Будды.

4 аспекта особого совершенного понимания Татхагаты.
1. Понимание дхарм как перечня наименований,
2. предметов как знание их видовых и классовых характеристик,
3. точной вербализации на разных языках,
4. сущности и разновидностей Учений.

18 несмешиваемых качеств Будды.
1. Безошибочность поведения,
2. речи,
3. памятования,
4. непрерывное сосредоточение,
5. знание тождества сансары и нирваны,
6. отсутствие безразличия к существам,
7. стремление осуществить цели всех существ,
8. Неослабеваемое усердие,
9. памятование,
10. сосредоточение,
11. понимание,
12. освобождение,
13. обуздание существ 4-мя способами на уровне Тела,
14. Речь Дхармы,
15. любящий, сострадательный Ум,
16. Беспрепятственное знание дхарм прошлого,
17. будущего,
18. настоящего.

Плюс ещё три особых аспекта всезнания Будды: 
1. 108 аспектов таковости: знание того, как Будда есть на самом деле,
2. 109 аспект самовозникшего знания: все повороты Колеса Учения,
3. 110 аспектов пробуждённости - всезнание, непосредственно постигающее всё без исключения, высшее и условное.

----------


## Gakusei

> Тибетские буддисты, как на идеал, ориентируются на стремление всем помочь.


Стремление помочь в чём? В познании? Или всё-таки в освобождении от страданий?




> 39 особых аспектов всезнания Будды, относящиеся ко всезнанию Будды, Абхисамаяланкары


Никто не спорит с тем, что всецелое освобождение от страданий дарует ведение, сопряжено с ним. Но это именно аспекты, а не главная цель. Кабы всезнание противоречило свободе от страданий, его следовало бы отвергнуть. Как и на пути к состоянию Будды используются искусные средства.

----------


## Германн

> Стремление помочь в чём? В познании? Или всё-таки в освобождении от страданий?


Освобождение от страданий Архата тоже вид знания (есть такая асанскрита дхарма). Помочь познать на опыте свободу от страданий. Но Архатство, в Махаяне, цель не всеобщая (Бодхисаттвы её для себя не ставят), и не окончательная (Архатам нужно будет устранить препятствия всеведению). Будды помогают Архатам познать не только опыт свободы от страданий, но и познать полное Пробуждение: помогают получить опыт всеведения, включающий в себя и спонтанное сострадание. Сострадание полностью Пробуждённого Дхармакая-Будды это тоже мудрость, знание. Например, у Лонгченпы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post552255




> Никто не спорит с тем, что всецелое освобождение от страданий дарует ведение, сопряжено с ним. Но это именно аспекты, а не главная цель. Кабы всезнание противоречило свободе от страданий, его следовало бы отвергнуть. Как и на пути к состоянию Будды используются искусные средства.


Архатство не дарует полное Буддство, согласно Махаяне. Всецело Пробуждённый Будда имеет, как и Архат, такое знание (такой опыт), как свободу от страданий. Но, кроме этого, обладает видами мудрости, знания, Архату пока недоступными. В частности, совершенным спонтанным состраданием, как и силами помогать наиболее эффективным образом.

Для махаяниста, это идеал: совершенное спонтанное сострадание с возможностью наилучшим образом помогать другим.
Что есть особая мудрость, знание, опыт полностью пробуждённого Дхармакая-Будды.
Цель - познать это в прямом опыте, полностью пробуждённым Дхармакая-Буддой.

Это теоретически, в далёкой перспективе.
На практике, мысль хорошо переродиться, не оставив связи с Дхармой - уже достижение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Состояние Дхармакая-Будды это знание или мудрость. 
> Включая такое знание и мудрость, как сострадание и стремление всем помочь.
> Тибетские буддисты, как на идеал, ориентируются на стремление всем помочь: которое тоже вид знания.


Отож я и говорю, что не к всеведению стремятся тибетцы (а--к обожению).

----------

Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Отож я и говорю, что не к всеведению стремятся тибетцы (а--к обожению).


Принципиальное отличие от обожения в том, что Бог один и тот же (без другого) на всех - а про природу Будды этого сказать нельзя. Всеобщая субстанция, которая всех обожала бы, отсутствует. Природа Будды одинакова - но не одна и та же на всех, без другой, как субстрат или общая реальность бытия. Так же, совершенство Дхармакаи-Плода не присутствует в готовом виде: в отличие от Бога, который уже актуально совершенен, со своей стороны. "Это не похоже на кочан капусты, в глубине которого спрятан кристалл под названием "природа Будды", который можно найти, очистив все листья" - Рингу Тулку.

С абсолютной т.зр. всем мы Будды, но у нас - что очевидно - нет всеведения Будды.
Не являемся мы и разными ролями одного-единственного Ади-Будды, совершенного со своей стороны: 
Будда Шакьямуни не Дхармакая-Самбхогакая-омрачённые_существа, а Дхармакая-Самбхогакая-Нирманакая. И так каждый Дхармакая-Будда.

У нас нет Дхармакаи-Плода, есть обычный омрачённый ум. Ум-речь-тело.

----------


## Gakusei

Вот вы сами и признали, Германн, что общей целью для тхеравады и махаяны является освобождение от страданий. А какие там виды знания присущи этому состоянию согласно махаяне в отличие от тхеравады - это уже детали.

----------


## Германн

> Вот вы сами и признали, Германн, что общей целью для тхеравады и махаяны является освобождение от страданий. А какие там виды знания присущи этому состоянию согласно махаяне в отличие от тхеравады - это уже детали.


Ну как же общей целью, если для Тхеравады это конечная цель, для Бодхисаттв и подражающих им махаянистов - вообще не цель, а для Архатов в Махаяне только промежуточный этап? Цель это то, к чему стремятся. Махаянисты, теоретически, стремятся всем помочь. Это цель даже для полностью пробуждённого Будды, который уже не страдает: 

6. Отсутствие безразличия к существам,
7. Стремление осуществить цели всех существ,
8. Неослабеваемое усердие.

(Из 18 несмешиваемых качеств Будды.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так я и не увидел от Германна и Сергея доказательств, что тибетские буддисты городят весь огород только ради того чтобы всё знать. К чему бы это?


а что было бы для вас доказательством?

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну как же общей целью, если для Тхеравады это конечная цель, для Бодхисаттв и подражающих им махаянистов - вообще не цель, а для Архатов в Махаяне только промежуточный этап? Цель это то, к чему стремятся. Махаянисты, теоретически, стремятся всем помочь. Это цель даже для полностью пробуждённого Будды, который уже не страдает


Ещё раз: помочь в чём?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имеется в виду недискурсивное знание.


Это вы Денису расскажите, а не мне. Если охота ликбезом заниматься.
Он, похоже, не в курсе, какие виды знания рассматриваются в буддизме.

----------


## Gakusei

> а что было бы для вас доказательством?


Точная цитата из авторитетного для тибетцев источника, в которой ясно сказано, что именно всеведение, а не свобода от страданий - конечная цель, то, чему подчинено всё в тибетском буддизме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точная цитата из авторитетного для тибетцев источника, в которой ясно сказано, что именно всеведение, а не свобода от страданий - конечная цель, то, чему подчинено всё в тибетском буддизме.


Да что вам до тибетцев?
Может, что-то в вашей собственной традиции подыскать? у вас же виджнянавада, кажется, в основе? какие у вас шастры индийских авторов признаются за авторитетные? К Нагарджуне, например, в вашей школе как относятся? Признают за авторитет?

----------


## Gakusei

> Да что вам до тибетцев?
> Может, что-то в вашей собственной традиции подыскать? у вас же виджнянавада, кажется, в основе? какие у вас шастры индийских авторов признаются за авторитетные? К Нагарджуне, например, в вашей школе как относятся? Признают за авторитет?


Вы же про тибетцев говорили. Ну, давайте Нагарджуну.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы же про тибетцев говорили. Ну, давайте Нагарджуну.


Для начала из Цонкапы:

Итак, сочинения святого наставника [Нагарджуны] ясно свидетельствуют, что шраваки и пратьекабудды тоже обладают постижением отсутствия самобытия всех явлений, ибо [в его текстах] говорится, что Освобождение от сансары осуществляется воззрением пустоты, отсутствия самобытия.
Шраваки и пратьекабудды созерцают это воззрение, пока не истощаются их клеши, а покончив с клешами, довольствуются этим и долго не созерцают [его], поэтому не способны избавиться от завесы всеведению.
*Бодхисаттвы же не довольствуются только личным Освобождением* от сансары вследствие истощения клеш. Стремясь к [состоянию] Будды ради блага всех существ, *они созерцают [воззрение], пока не снимается завеса всеведению*: созерцают весьма долго и украшают [его] неисчислимым накоплением [заслуг].
Ламрим т. 5

Вообще-то это общемахаянская установка, про два вида омрачений (аваран, в пер. Ламрима их называют "завесы").
Устранение клешаавараны = личное освобождение.
Устранение джнеяавараны = всеведение Будды.
Неужели никогда не слыхали?

----------

Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Нагарждуна плавно превращается... превращается в Цонкапу.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Для начала из Цонкапы:
> 
> Итак, сочинения святого наставника [Нагарджуны] ясно свидетельствуют, что шраваки и пратьекабудды тоже обладают постижением отсутствия самобытия всех явлений, ибо [в его текстах] говорится, что Освобождение от сансары осуществляется воззрением пустоты, отсутствия самобытия.
> Шраваки и пратьекабудды созерцают это воззрение, пока не истощаются их клеши, а покончив с клешами, довольствуются этим и долго не созерцают [его], поэтому не способны избавиться от завесы всеведению.
> *Бодхисаттвы же не довольствуются только личным Освобождением* от сансары вследствие истощения клеш. Стремясь к [состоянию] Будды ради блага всех существ, *они созерцают [воззрение], пока не снимается завеса всеведению*: созерцают весьма долго и украшают [его] неисчислимым накоплением [заслуг].
> Ламрим т. 5
> 
> Вообще-то это общемахаянская установка, про два вида омрачений (аваран, в пер. Ламрима их называют "завесы").
> Устранение клешаавараны = личное освобождение.
> ...


Слыхал, только тут не сказано, что всеведение конечная цель. Тут сказано, что конечная цель - *всеобщее освобождение от страданий* (благо всех существ). А всеведение - _признак_ состояния Будды.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ещё раз: помочь в чём?


Помочь достичь всеведения Дхармакая-Будды. 
Учителя-Бодхисаттвы, если есть возможность сразу учить Махаяне, цели Шравакаяны и Пратьекабуддаяны не учат.
Будды помогают вышедшим из колеса перерождений Архатам достичь состояния полностью пробуждённого Будды. (В Тхераваде так не считают.)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но Архатство, в Махаяне, цель не всеобщая (Бодхисаттвы её для себя не ставят), и не окончательная (Архатам нужно будет устранить препятствия всеведению).


«Закончено рождение, прожита чистая жизнь, сделано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного» -  судя по всему, поздних "махаянских архатов" это не касается. ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слыхал, только тут не сказано, что всеведение конечная цель. Тут сказано, что конечная цель - *всеобщее освобождение от страданий* (благо всех существ). А всеведение - _признак_ состояния Будды.


Конечная цель (в махаяне) - состояние полной пробужденности (состояние будды). Всеведение - характеристика этого состояния.
Стремясь к состоянию будды стремятся и к всеведению (одновременно). Не понимаю, на что вы возражаете.
Кстати, про Нагарджуну:

Все дхармы феноменального мира 
Есть топливо для огня сознания. 
Когда их поглотит огонь и засияют *лучи просветляющего знания*. 
Тогда наступит абсолютный покой. 
_Ратнаавали_

То есть это самое "просветляющее знание" (всеведение) есть условие "подлинного покоя".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Закончено рождение, прожита чистая жизнь, сделано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного" -  судя по всему, поздних "махаянских архатов" это не касается. ))


Ничего не осталось несделанного - значит, карма исчерпана, вероятно. Поэтому и есть такое понятие, как "недеяние".
И потом, причем тут "поздние махаянские архаты"? об этом говорится в махаянском Каноне, который признается за Слово Будды.

Не надоело холиварить?

----------

Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, про Нагарджуну:
> 
> Все дхармы феноменального мира 
> Есть топливо для огня сознания. 
> Когда их поглотит огонь и засияют *лучи просветляющего знания*. 
> Тогда наступит абсолютный покой. 
> _Ратнаавали_
> 
> То есть это самое "просветляющее знание" (всеведение) есть условие "подлинного покоя".


С чего Вы взяли, что  "просветляющее знание" здесь означает именно всеведение (как одно из качеств Самма-сам-будды), а не познание например отсутствия самобытия всех вещей и явлений (пустоты)?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Точная цитата из авторитетного для тибетцев источника, в которой ясно сказано, что именно всеведение, а не свобода от страданий - конечная цель, то, чему подчинено всё в тибетском буддизме.


Чже Цонкапа, Ламрим, 3-й том: 

"Так же [и среди] причин ростка Буддовости – Устремленность к высшему Пробуждению – специфическая причина, подобно семени, между тем как мудрость, постигающая пустоту, является, подобно воде, удобрениям и т. п., общей причиной трех [видов] Пробуждения. Поэтому в «Высшей тантре» (1.34) сказано:

"Преданность Высшей Колеснице – семя, 
мудрость же – мать Будды достоинств." 

Иначе говоря, Устремленность – как бы отцовское семя, а мудрость, постигающая отсутствие самости, – мать.
Так, например, у отца-тибетца не может родиться сын-индиец, монгол или кто-то другой; отец является причиной, определяющей природу сына. А от матери-тибетки могут родиться дети разных [национальностей], так как она является общей причиной.

Покровитель Нагарджуна сказал: 

"Но только Ты есть Путь Освобождения – 
опора Будд, пратьекабудд и шравак, 
уверенно скажу: другого нет [Пути]." 

Здесь возносится хвала Праджняпарамите; шраваки и пратьекабудды тоже на нее опираются, поэтому Праджняпарамита и называется «матерью»; она мать сыновей обеих колесниц: Махаяны и Хинаяны. Следовательно, не мудрость постижения пустоты определяет различие между Махаяной и Хинаяной; различие определяют Устремленность и великие деяния. В «Драгоценном ожерелье» (4.90) сказано:

"Как можно бодхисаттвой стать 
в шравакской этой колеснице, 
коль ни обетов, ни деяний, 
ни устремлений бодхисаттвы 
там не упоминают?" 

[Итак,] не воззрение отличает махаяниста от хинаяниста, а деяния. 

Если даже мудрость постижения пустоты не является особым путем Махаяны, надо ли говорить об иных методах? Поэтому, когда Устремленность практикуют не в качестве важнейшего из наставлений, а лишь начиная вызубренными словами о ней медитацию, но старательно усердствуют в деталях Пути, это показывает очень малую осведомленность в Дхарме.
Как для рождения ребенка необходимы и отец и мать, так для полноценного Пути необходимы и метод и мудрость. Особенно необходимы «глава метода» – Устремленность и «глава мудрости» – постижение пустоты."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С чего Вы взяли, что  "просветляющее знание" здесь означает именно всеведение (как одно из качеств Самма-сам-будды), а не познание например отсутствия самобытия всех вещей и явлений (пустоты)?


С того, что это одно и то же.

----------


## Gakusei

> Помочь достичь всеведения Дхармакая-Будды. 
> Учителя-Бодхисаттвы, если есть возможность сразу учить Махаяне, цели Шравакаяны и Пратьекабуддаяны не учат.
> Будды помогают вышедшим из колеса перерождений Архатам достичь состояния полностью пробуждённого Будды. (В Тхераваде так не считают.)


Это фатальное заблуждение, Германн. Помогают страдающим избавиться от страданий. Если бы неведение не было причиной страданий, его и преодолевать бы не надо было.

----------


## Gakusei

> Конечная цель (в махаяне) - состояние полной пробужденности (состояние будды). Всеведение - характеристика этого состояния.
> Стремясь к состоянию будды стремятся к всеведению (одновременно). Не понимаю, на что вы возражаете.


Я возражаю на то, что всеведение исчерпывает состояние полной пробуждённости. И я возражаю на ваше толкование приведённой цитаты. Там сказано, что "Бодхисаттвы не довольствуются только личным Освобождением". А каким они удовольствуются? Там же сказано, что они стремятся к состоянию Будды *ради блага всех живых существ*. То есть личного освобождения от страданий мало - надо ещё всех остальных освободить.




> Кстати, про Нагарджуну:
> 
> Все дхармы феноменального мира 
> Есть топливо для огня сознания. 
> Когда их поглотит огонь и засияют *лучи просветляющего знания*. 
> Тогда наступит абсолютный покой. 
> _Ратнаавали_
> 
> То есть это самое "просветляющее знание" (всеведение) есть условие "подлинного покоя".


Видите, ещё один признак появился - абсолютный покой. А что это, как не свобода от страданий?

----------

Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Чже Цонкапа, Ламрим, 3-й том:


Германн, а то, что в вашей цитате вообще не упоминается всеведение или его синонимы, это случайность?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а то, что в вашей цитате вообще не упоминается всеведение или его синонимы, это случайность?


Абхисамаяланкара подробно описывает состояние Будды, Ламрим и Агрим - путь к нему.

----------


## Gakusei

> Абхисамаяланкара подробно описывает состояние Будды, Ламрим и Агрим - путь к нему.


Да, только стремятся к состоянию Будды - ради блага всех живых существ. В этом и состоит отличие бодхисаттваяны от всех прочих направлений буддизма, что адепт не ограничивается индивидуальным освобождением, а идёт дальше - освобождает других. Всеведение, собственно, затем и нужно - оно инструмент (как для себя, так и для других).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ничего не осталось несделанного - значит, карма исчерпана, вероятно. Поэтому и есть такое понятие, как "недеяние".


Карма может исчерпаться только лишь после прекращения неведения. Архат - это тот, кто полностью устранил неведение, следуя Учению Будды.




> И потом, причем тут "поздние махаянские архаты"? об этом говорится в махаянском Каноне, который признается за Слово Будды.
> 
> Не надоело холиварить?


Как причём? В Махаяне считают, что Архату чего-то там ещё нужно реализовывать или достигать. В раннем буддизме ничего подобного не было. Но даже если посмотреть на это с точки зрения самой махаяны - состояние Архата явлется неокончательным не потому, что Архату ещё что-то нужно достигать, а потому что путь бодхисаттвы - это практика парамит, которая может прерваться после достижения окончательного освобождения - Ниббаны, и цель - становление Самма-сам-буддой, может быть не достигнута. Вот и всё.

Не будет никаких холиваров, если положения махаянского канона Вы не будете экстраполировать на палийский канон, с которым Вы пока толком не знакомы, ксожалению.

----------


## Германн

> Да, только стремятся к состоянию Будды - ради блага всех живых существ. В этом и состоит отличие бодхисаттваяны от всех прочих направлений буддизма, что адепт не ограничивается индивидуальным освобождением, а идёт дальше - освобождает других.


Но ведь под высшим благом понимается не Архатство (хотя его достижение прекрасно и возвышенно) - но полное Буддство. Полное избавление от страданий это Архатство как цель. В полном Буддстве, избавленность от страданий побочный эффект, который как цель Бодхисаттвами не ставится.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В полном Буддстве, избавленность от страданий побочный эффект, который как цель Бодхисаттвами не ставится.


А зачем же бодхисаттвы стремятся к буддству? так в книжке велено?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С того, что это одно и то же.


Это не одно и тоже. Постижение пустоты необходимо для освобождения от сансары. 

"Когда прекращаются карма и омрачения, [достигается] Освобождение.
Карма и омрачения возникают от мыслетворения,
а оно – от представления [об истинном существовании];
это представление прекращается [постижением] пустоты."
(Нагарджуна)

Освободиться от сансары можно и без реализации всех качеств Будды, среди которых всеведение.

----------


## Германн

> А зачем же бодхисаттвы стремятся к буддству? так в книжке велено?


Совершенство привлекательно для махаянистов.
Когда же действительно зародится Бодхичитта, появится мотив помочь другим.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не будет никаких холиваров, если положения махаянского канона Вы не будете экстраполировать на палийский канон, с которым Вы пока толком не знакомы, ксожалению.


Вы первый начали, я про Палийский канон до Вашего сообщения вообще ни слова не говорил )))
И кто тут холиварит?

----------

Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Совершенство привлекательно для махаянистов.


Это же не конечная цель.




> Когда же действительно зародится Бодхичитта, появится мотив помочь другим.


А что будет целью тогда?

----------


## Германн

> Это же не конечная цель.


Нет. Но пока нет Бодхичитты, как мотива помощи другим - радуешься, что есть Будды и Бодхисаттвы, совершенные такие, и желаешь стать когда-нибудь одним из них. Бодхичитта, как узнанное изначальное состояние Дзогчен, включает в себя аспект спонтанного сострадания (мотив можно не нарабатывать, он уже есть).




> А что будет целью тогда?


Будда спонтанно проявляет творческий потенциал. И по-прежнему заинтересован в помощи омрачённым существам.

----------


## Gakusei

> Но ведь под высшим благом понимается не Архатство (хотя его достижение прекрасно и возвышенно) - но полное Буддство. Полное избавление от страданий это Архатство как цель. В полном Буддстве, избавленность от страданий побочный эффект, который как цель Бодхисаттвами не ставится.


Откуда вы это взяли? Докажите цитатами, где ясно говорится, что освобождение от страданий - это архатство, а состояние будды сводится ко всеведению.

Нагарджуна вот, например (согласно цитате, приведённой Сергеем), пишет, что только состояние будды и даёт полное освобождение от страданий.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы первый начали, я про Палийский канон до Вашего сообщения вообще ни слова не говорил )))
> И кто тут холиварит?


Я не холиварю, наоборот, я пытаюсь донести до Вас мысль о том, как можно избежать этих самых холиваров. ) Я например никогда не спорил с тем, что идеал бодхисаттвы, откладывающего собственное освобождение ради становления Самма-сам-буддой  - благороднее чем мысль только лишь о своём благе.  Но когда начинаются разговоры о том, что Архату, тому кто достиг пробуждения, следуя Учению Будды, чего-то там ещё нужно достигать, что только путь бодхисаттвы  ведёт к полному  особождению и т.д. - всё это невежество и есть основа холиваров.

----------

Федор Ф (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будда спонтанно проявляет творческий потенциал. И по-прежнему заинтересован в помощи омрачённым существам.


А зачем помогать? может, лучше разводить поросят?

----------


## Германн

> Откуда вы это взяли? Докажите цитатами, где ясно говорится, что освобождение от страданий - это архатство, а состояние будды сводится ко всеведению.
> 
> Нагарджуна вот, например (согласно цитате, приведённой Сергеем), пишет, что только состояние будды и даёт полное освобождение от страданий.


Из 3-го тома Ламрима:

_Покровитель Нагарджуна сказал: 

"Но только Ты есть Путь Освобождения – 
опора Будд, пратьекабудд и шравак, 
уверенно скажу: другого нет [Пути]."_ 

Освобождение [от страданий] доступно Пратьекабуддам и Архатам Шравакаяны - не только полностью пробуждённым Буддам. (В Тхераваде не так.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видите, ещё один признак появился - абсолютный покой. А что это, как не свобода от страданий?


Абсолютный покой - это и есть пробужденный ум. Покой - потому что в нем отсутствует дискурсивность (vitarka) и мыслетворчество (prapañca). А всеведение - его неотъемлемое качество, видение вещей "как есть" (tathata).
Вы просто видите разные названия одного и того же и вам кажется, что это разные вещи.
А это на самом деле разные аспекты одного.

(Подозреваю, что для вас Хоссо столь же малоизвестно, как и для Дениса чань)

----------


## Германн

> А зачем помогать? может, лучше разводить поросят?


Помогать - естественное состояние. Это спонтанно. Таково совершенство свободы.
Кто находит его привлекательным, становится махаянистом. Кто не находит, не становится.

----------


## Gakusei

> Из 3-го тома Ламрима:
> 
> _Покровитель Нагарджуна сказал: 
> 
> "Но только Ты есть Путь Освобождения – 
> опора Будд, пратьекабудд и шравак, 
> уверенно скажу: другого нет [Пути]."_ 
> 
> Освобождение [от страданий] доступно Пратьекабуддам и Архатам Шравакаяны - не только полностью пробуждённым Буддам. (В Тхераваде не так.)


Во-первых, ваше утверждение никак не связано с цитатой.
Во-вторых, вспомните, о какой цитате я просил.
В-третьих, вспомните, о какой конечной цели я говорил (подсказка: *всеобщее* освобождение от страданий)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Освобождение [от страданий] доступно Пратьекабуддам и Архатам Шравакаяны, не только полностью пробуждённым Буддам. (В Тхераваде не так.)


Что значит в Тхераваде не так? ) Освобождение от страданий доступно любому из трёх типов будд. 
Есть три типа состояния Будды: Самма Самбудда, который достигает полного Пробуждения своими собственными силами, Паччекабудда, качества которого уступают Самма Самбудде, и Савака Будда, который достиг состояния Архата, практикуя учение Будды. Достижение Ниббаны у всех трёх типов аналогично. Разница только в том, что Самма Самбудда имеет гораздо больше выдающихся качеств и способностей, чем другие два.

----------

Богдан Б (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но когда начинаются разговоры о том, что Архату, тому кто достиг пробуждения, следуя Учению Будды, чего-то там ещё нужно достигать, что только путь бодхисаттвы  ведёт к полному  особождению и т.д. - всё это невежество и есть основа холиваров.


Ну а что я могу поделать, если именно такова доктрина Махаяны? причем ясно высказанная в сутрах, например, в Лотосовой.
Разумнее такие вещи просто пропускать мимо ушей. Или говорить так: "А вот у нас в Тхераваде..." и т.д.
Заметьте, махаянисты никогда не говорят вам, что у вас, типа, "не буддизм". Будьте терпимее.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Помогать - естественное состояние. Это спонтанно. Таково совершенство свободы.


Все равно не понятно, зачем к этому состоянию стремиться. Спонтанно много чего происходит: коленный рефлекс, к примеру.
Свобода от чего и чем она привлекательна?

----------

Gakusei (12.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Абсолютный покой - это и есть пробужденный ум. Покой - потому что в нем отсутствует дискурсивность (vitarka) и мыслетворчество (prapañca). А всеведение - его неотъемлемое качество, видение вещей "как есть" (tathata).
> Вы просто видите разные названия одного и того же и вам кажется, что это разные вещи.
> А это на самом деле разные аспекты одного.
> 
> (Подозреваю, что для вас Хоссо столь же малоизвестно, как и для Дениса чань)


Это всё словесные трюки. Абсолютный покой - это покой. Это никак не всеведение. Хотя всеведение есть условие покоя.

Отвечая на ваше замечание насчёт моих знаний (коль уж вы не можете удержаться), замечу, что я привёл ясную цитату из Канона, слова Будды - о том, чему посвящён буддизм как учение. Ничего подобного ни у одного из оппонентов я пока не увидел. И вообще-то посвящённость буддизма страданию и освобождению от него - широко известная вещь. Здесь не я занимаю экзотическую позицию, а вы, господа, представляя, что буддизм - это способ удовлетворения праздного любопытства.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну а что я могу поделать, если именно такова доктрина Махаяны?


Не забываем ещё про то, что в самой Махаяне много разных доктрин и трактовок этих доктрин, подчас не согласных друг с другом. ) 




> Разумнее такие вещи просто пропускать мимо ушей. Или говорить так: "А вот у нас в Тхераваде..." и т.д.


Согласен. Но дело в том, что у нас в Тхераваде нет никаких высказываний в отношении Махаяны. Тогда как махаянские тексты содержат в себе разного рода высказывания об ограниченности учений других школ. Вот если Вы не будете экстраполировать их на Тхераваду, тогда всё будет хорошо! )




> Заметьте, махаянисты никогда не говорят вам, что у вас, типа, "не буддизм". Будьте терпимее.


А я и не говорю, что вся Махаяна - это не буддизм.

----------

Федор Ф (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Абсолютный покой - это покой. Это никак не всеведение.


В махаянском понимании абс. покоя он тождественен всеведению. Прежде всего потому, что он понимается не как угашение сознания, а как именно пробуждение.
Успокоенный всеведающий ум, дхармакая - устроит такая формулировка?

Собственно, о всеведении как о цели говорят чтобы подчеркнуть, что целью не является простое успокоение-прекращение как в хинаяне.
(Сергей Чернявский , это не про вас. Просто была такая школа в др. Индии)))

----------

Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Точная цитата из авторитетного для тибетцев источника, в которой ясно сказано, что именно всеведение, а не свобода от страданий - конечная цель, то, чему подчинено всё в тибетском буддизме.


"Когда зарождается помысел об освобождении существ, думаем: "В моем теперешнем положении я не способен привести к цели даже одно существо. Даже если достичь одного из двух типов архатства, я был бы способен осуществлять цель свободы лишь для некоторых, *но никого не смог бы привести к всеведению*. Но ведь существ бесконечно много, кто же сможет осуществить все их временные и конечные цели?" Приходим к выводу, что такая способность имеется лишь у Будды, и тогда зарождается желание достигнуть Буддства ради блага существ." Ламрим Чже Цонкапы, 3-й том, стр. 35.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Собственно, о всеведении как о цели говорят чтобы подчеркнуть, что целью не является простое успокоение-прекращение как в хинаяне.
> (Сергей Чернявский , это не про вас. Просто была такая школа в др. Индии)))


Конечно не про нас, ибо исходя из выше приведенного Вами определения: 

_"Покой - потому что в нем отсутствует дискурсивность (vitarka) и мыслетворчество (prapañca). А всеведение - его неотъемлемое качество, видение вещей "как есть" (tathata)", _ 


у нас тоже целью является всеведение. ) Ибо без Правильного Знания - видения вещей такими, какие они есть на самом деле, а не такими, какими они кажутся, Правильное Освобождение невозможно.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013), Богдан Б (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Все равно не понятно, зачем к этому состоянию стремиться. Спонтанно много чего происходит: коленный рефлекс, к примеру.
> Свобода от чего и чем она привлекательна?


Денег за это не платят. С прагматической точки зрения, совершенство иррационально. Оно или нравится (с т.зр. прагматиков, это глупость) - или не нравится (с т.зр. махаянистов, это результат недостатка благих заслуг). Человек сам выбирает, кем быть: дураком или человеком без благих заслуг.

----------


## Gakusei

> "Когда зарождается помысел об освобождении существ, думаем: "В моем теперешнем положении я не способен привести к цели даже одно существо. Даже если достичь одного из двух типов архатства, я был бы способен осуществлять цель свободы лишь для некоторых, *но никого не смог бы привести к всеведению*. Но ведь существ бесконечно много, кто же сможет осуществить все их временные и конечные цели?" Приходим к выводу, что такая способность имеется лишь у Будды, и тогда зарождается желание достигнуть Буддства ради блага существ." Ламрим Чже Цонкапы, 3-й том, стр. 35.
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/


Ну, прекрасно. Вы внимательно прочитали цитируемое? Тут сказано, что всеведение - средство освобождения других.
Архат может привести к освобождению лишь некоторых.
И только Будда, вооружённый всеведением, может освободить всех.
Вот что здесь буквально сказано.

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> В махаянском понимании абс. покоя он тождественен всеведению. Прежде всего потому, что он понимается не как угашение сознания, а как именно пробуждение.


Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. Всеведение - условие покоя, а не то же самое. Вообще знать или не знать и быть спокойным или не быть - это совершенно разные характеристики. Они могут быть условиями друг друга, но никак не совпадать.

----------


## Германн

> Ну, прекрасно. Вы внимательно прочитали цитируемое? Тут сказано, что всеведение - средство освобождения других.
> Архат может привести к освобождению лишь некоторых.
> И только Будда, вооружённый всеведением, может освободить всех.
> Вот что здесь буквально сказано.


Всеведение - это конечная цель. Архатство - временная цель. Если бы целью было достижение Архатства, то достаточно бы было стать Архатом: они безупречно ведут к освобождению от сансары. Единственное, что Архат не может сделать, это привести других к Буддству, к конечной цели. Поэтому, стремятся стать именно Буддой. (В Тхераваде не так.)

С т.зр. Махаяны, Будда ведёт не только Бодхисаттв к состоянию Буддства, но и Шравак к состоянию Архатства; и Будда помогает Архатам стать Буддами.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Всеведение - это конечная цель. Архатство - временная цель. Если бы целью было достижение Архатства, то достаточно бы было стать Архатом: они безупречно ведут к освобождению от сансары. Единственное, что Архат не может сделать, это привести других к Буддству, к конечной цели. Поэтому, стремятся стать именно Буддой. (В Тхераваде не так.)


Почему я и говорю, что архат махаяны не равен архату тхеравады.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. Всеведение - условие покоя, а не то же самое. Вообще знать или не знать и быть спокойным или не быть - это совершенно разные характеристики. Они могут быть условиями друг друга, но никак не совпадать.


Определение ума (в махаяне) - "ясность и сознательность (= мудрость изначального осознавания)".
Отсутствие покоя ума - это наличие в нем дискурсивности (vitarka) и мыслетворчества (prapañca). Когдао они успокоены (устранены), остаются только вышеуказанные первичные характеристики.
То есть всеведение (= мудрость изначального осознавания) - то, что проявляется как присущее качество ума после достижения успокоения.
Что тогда является целью?

----------


## Gakusei

> Всеведение - это конечная цель. Архатство - временная цель. Если бы целью было достижение Архатства, то достаточно бы было стать Архатом: они безупречно ведут к освобождению от сансары. Единственное, что Архат не может сделать, это привести других к Буддству, к конечной цели. Поэтому, стремятся стать именно Буддой. (В Тхераваде не так.)
> 
> С т.зр. Махаяны, Будда ведёт не только Бодхисаттв к состоянию Буддства, но и Шравак к состоянию Архатства; и Будда помогает Архатам стать Буддами.


Конечная цель - всеобщее освобождение от страданий. Как сказано в вашей цитате, архат на это неспособен (он может освободить только некоторых). А будда способен, потому что вооружён всеведением.

----------


## Gakusei

> Определение ума (в махаяне) - "ясность и сознательность (= мудрость изначального осознавания)".
> Отсутствие покоя ума - это наличие в нем дискурсивности (vitarka) и мыслетворчества (prapañca). Когдао они успокоены (устранены), остаются только вышеуказанные первичные характеристики.
> То есть всеведение (= мудрость изначального осознавания) - то, что проявляется как присущее качество ума после достижения успокоения.
> Что тогда является целью?


Цель - освобождение от страданий (покой). Всеведение и проч. - условия.

----------


## Германн

> Почему я и говорю, что архат махаяны не равен архату тхеравады.


Конечно. В Тхераваде не так. Тем более, Васубандху выделяет шесть типов Архатов, только последний из которых ("неколебимый Архат") не может деградировать. Архат Тхеравады по определению не может деградировать. Представления буддийских направлений, в этом плане, различаются. 
Но я бы акцентировал другое. Чже Цонкапа пишет, что в мудрости знания пустотности нет разницы между Шраваками и Бодхисаттвами: "Здесь возносится хвала Праджняпарамите; шраваки и пратьекабудды тоже на нее опираются, поэтому Праджняпарамита и называется «матерью». Шравакаяна тоже обладает Праджняпарамитой: вероятно, к текстам Праджняпарамиты можно отнести и Анурудха сутту.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно. В Тхераваде не так. Тем более, Васубандху выделяет шесть типов Архатов, только последний из которых ("неколебимый Архат") не может деградировать. Архат Тхеравады по определению не может деградировать.


Если не ошибаюсь, то в Тхераваде даже "вступивший в поток" (сотапанна) - низшая из четырёх пар благородных личностей (арья-пуггала) , уже не может деградировать. Что уж говорить про Архата. ) 
 И если остальные благородные в суттах иногда называются учениками (секкха), то архат таковым уже не именуется, поскольку выполнил всё, что нужно выполнить и нет чего-то такого, что ему ещё необходимо сделать.

----------

Богдан Б (13.02.2013), Дмитрий С (12.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Почему я и говорю, что архат махаяны не равен архату тхеравады.


Сергей, архат тхаравады и архат махаяны - абсолютно равны в том, что они не существуют в реальности, а существуют в голове теоретиков  :Smilie: . Практикам некогда заниматься абстракциями. Как сказал Аджан Чаа: "Не будьте бодхисаттвой, не будьте архатом, не будьте никем. Иначе вы будете страдать". Это он теоретикам говорил  :Wink: .

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013), Германн (12.02.2013), Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С прагматической точки зрения, совершенство иррационально. Оно или нравится (с т.зр. прагматиков, это глупость) - или не нравится (с т.зр. махаянистов, это результат недостатка благих заслуг).


Ничего себе! А говорят, у буддистов всё логично и разумно, не то что у всяческих боговеров и огнепоклонников. Ой беда.

----------

Gakusei (12.02.2013), Курт (12.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

Вообще это, конечно, за всякими рамками... Если конечная цель буддизма всеведение, а само всеведение, по определению конечной цели, ни ради чего, то, значит, буддизм дан людям для... *удовлетворения праздного любопытства*. То есть Будда, когда закладывал основы, думал не о страдании и преодолении страдания, а том, как бы праздное любопытство удовлетворить. "Вот, монахи, как можно узнать всё". "А зачем нам знать всё?". "Ни зачем - это конечная цель. Человечество и все живые существа долго искали путь, как узнать всё, и вот, наконец, он им открыт..."

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013), Богдан Б (13.02.2013), Сергей Ч (12.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну конечно, воспользовался. У меня нет высших способностей, и я использую определение объекта отрицания Мадхьямака-прасангики в качестве настройки созерцания. В то же время я не отрицаю, что были и есть люди с высшими способностями, которые и без Прасангики понимают всё правильно. Лично я к таким счастливцам не отношусь. Для Дзогчен определение объекта отрицания прасангики тоже остаётся справедливым, а это вершина всех колесниц.
> По ссылке в 5-м томе Ламрима Цонкапы расписано, почему отрицание реальности свалакшаны не означает нигилизм, который Вы мне приписываете по причине того, что я принимаю опредение объекта отрицания Прасангики, включая "пустоту пустоты". Прасангика не нигилизм.



Ха-ха три раза. Вы даже то, что сами цитируете читать не пытаетесь предварительно. Вы - точно интернет бот. Совет ЕСДЛ, который* Вы процитировали* и о котором я Вас спросил - *это совет не меять религию*, присущую этносу. Если Вы не тибетец и, тем не менее, воспользовались советом ЕСДЛ (Вами же и процитированном), то Вы - христианин. И тогда вполне ясно, почему Вы совершенно не ориентируетесь ни в сутрах, ни в шастрах.

И , кстати, где это я Вам приписывал нигилизм? Вы бредите? Единственное, что я Вам "приписывал" - это не знание материала и полное и абсолютное неумение и нежелание понимать своих оппонентов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *удовлетворения праздного любопытства*.


просто вы не поняли, что называется всеведением. но более вразумительно я объяснить уже, наверное, не смогу

----------


## Gakusei

> просто вы не поняли, что называется всеведением. но более вразумительно я объяснить уже, наверное, не смогу


Сергей, если всеведением вдруг называется что-то такое, что не совсем всеведение или даже совсем не всеведение, а что-то совсем другое, то не лучше ли подобрать другое русское слово, более соответствующее предполагаемому содержанию.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, если всеведением вдруг называется что-то такое, что не совсем всеведение или даже совсем не всеведение, а что-то совсем другое, то не лучше ли подобрать другое русское слово, более соответствующее предполагаемому содержанию.


Почему? оч. хорошая пара получается: неведение - [все]ведение. И в точности соответствует санскритскому эквиваленту абхи-джня. Дело только за малым - понять, что это на самом деле значит )))

Конечно, если фантазировать и считать это "удовлетворения праздного любопытства" - то и правда глупость получается. Но это не глупость махаяны, а того, кто не понимает.

----------


## Gakusei

> Почему? оч. хорошая пара получается: неведение - [все]ведение. И в точности соответствует санскритскому эквиваленту абхи-джня. Дело только за малым - понять, что это на самом деле значит )))
> 
> Конечно, если фантазировать и считать это "удовлетворения праздного любопытства" - то и правда глупость получается. Но это не глупость махаяны, а того, кто не понимает.


В смысле - моя глупость? Ну, спасибо, Сергей, прекрасный итог дискуссии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В смысле - моя глупость? Ну, спасибо, Сергей, прекрасный итог дискуссии.


Ну а что поделаешь? интерпретация абхиджня как "удовлетворение праздного любопытства" - действительно неумно. И уж как минимум свидетельствует о незнании предмета.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему? оч. хорошая пара получается: неведение - [все]ведение. И в точности соответствует санскритскому эквиваленту абхи-джня. Дело только за малым - понять, что это на самом деле значит )))


The six types of higher knowledges (chalabhiññā) are:

    "Higher powers" (iddhi-vidhā), such as walking on water and through walls;
    "Divine ear" (dibba-sota), that is, clairaudience;
    "Mind-penetrating knowledge" (ceto-pariya-ñāṇa), that is, telepathy;
    "Remember one's former abodes" (pubbe-nivāsanussati), that is, recalling ones own past lives;
    "Divine eye" (dibba-cakkhu), that is, knowing others' karmic destinations; and,
"Extinction of mental intoxicants" (āsavakkhaya), upon which arahantship follows.[6]

The attainment of these six higher powers is mentioned in a number of discourses, most famously the "Fruits of Contemplative Life Discourse" (Samaññaphala Sutta, DN 2).[7] The first five powers are obtained through meditative concentration (samadhi) while  the sixth is obtained through insight (vipassana).The sixth type is the ultimate goal of Buddhism, which is the end of all suffering and destruction of all ignorance.[8]

----------


## Германн

> Ничего себе! А говорят, у буддистов всё логично и разумно, не то что у всяческих боговеров и огнепоклонников. Ой беда.
> Вложение 12498


Логика бывает разной. Есть логика рентабельности, и есть логика свободы. Признание свободы ничего не стоит, в случае ошибки ничем не грозит, но с точки зрения какой-то выгоды нельзя обосновать, что лучше: посчитать себя машиной, или признать какую-то степень свободы. Поскольку нет всеведения, и неясно, что же лучше делать, свобода с прагматической точки зрения будет ничем не лучше равнодушия к её существованию. Но свобода совершенней несвободы (первый шаг веры). Если это признать, и всё-таки себя машиной не считать, есть смысл в том, чтоб взять свободу за ориентир, и начать двигаться по направлению к свободе: к совершенству, к цели. Если признать свободу, текущее состояние всё равно остаётся несовершенным: но есть причина верить в то, что есть предельная свобода (второй шаг веры). Обосновать веру в свободу, или веру в такой скачок нельзя. Это вопрос интуиции, личного выбора - если не посчитать себя машиной (первый вариант безверия), или не посчитать свободу бесполезной, потому что недоступно знание наилучшего её использования (второй вариант безверия). В любом случае, приходится во что-то верить.
Если не верить ни во что, и ждать, пока тебе докажут что-то, можно дождаться только смерти, но не доказательства. Интуиция либо свидетельствует в пользу какой-то степени свободы (первый шаг мистического опыта), или в пользу принципиальной познаваемости положения вещей (второй шаг мистического опыта) - либо молчит, и можно думать что угодно. Тут ничего сделать нельзя. 
Если же признать свободу и её предельное раскрытие, то можно вывести логически как безначальность выбора омрачённости в прошлом, так и необратимость Пробуждения в будущем. Пробуждение не обяхательно должно было случиться в прошлом, потому что мощность одного бесконечного множества (не случившихся событий) может быть больше мощности другого бесконечного множества (случившихся событий). Свобода или безначальна, или нет никакой свободы. Она означает отсутствие полной редукции мотивов к внешним факторам. Если же мотивы однажды порождаются материей, или творятся Богом, то в первый момент своего возникновения они тотально определяются внешним фактором: тем, что творит мотивы, до того не существовавшие. Нет ничего, что не определялось бы извне в такой момент: значит, свободы нет. Когда же создание мотивов заканчивается, получается только то, что возникло. Машина не может однажды создать для себя свободу - значит, лишённый на момент творения свободы человек никогда не станет свободным (сознательным). Признание свободы в акте интуиции или веры заставляет, логически, признать и её безначальность. Необратимое достижение предельной степени свободы, логически, можно расположить только в будущем. Всё остальное принимается на основании сравнения общей логичности буддизма с внутренней связностью аналогичных систем: джайнизма и древней санкхьи. Монизм сразу отпадает, потому что если есть всеобщий субстрат, Пробуждение одного распространилось бы на всех, а омрачение одного затрагивает всех и каждого (нет ни одного Пробуждённого, чтоб научить переходу к предельной свободе). Истинное Учение (принципиальная познаваемость порядка вещей уже была признана) должно быть внутренне непротиворечивым. Это критерий выбора религии.

Если интуиция молчит, достаточно _поверить_ только в то, что сам ты _не машина_, и что _способен познать_, что к чему.
Познание от обработки информации отличается наличием свободы. Свобода же требует пустотности, поскольку ей противоречит всё уже ставшее. Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских, вторичных аналогов отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом) - отказ от которого приводит к абсурду монизма.

Что может быть логичней выбора буддизма? Поверить в то, что ты машина? (Что тоже недоказуемо, но ничего не обещает, и ничем в случае ошибки не грозит.) Или логичней верить в то, что ничего познать нельзя? (Что невозможно достоверно знать, если всё так и есть.) Последовательней поверить и в свободу, и в познаваемость - и в Освобождение, и в Пробуждение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> The six types of higher knowledges (chalabhiññā) are:


Мы вроде о махаяне говорим, а вы приводите интерпретацию Палийского канона. Зачем?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Логика бывает разной. Есть логика рентабельности, и есть логика свободы.


Мне интересна та логика, которая даёт правильные выводы.




> Если же признать свободу и её предельное раскрытие, то можно вывести логически как безначальность выбора омрачённости в прошлом, так и необратимость Пробуждения в будущем.


Мы Вас теряем, Германн. Возвращайтесь и расскажите о том, почему конечной целью буддистов является всеведение, а не свобода и т.п.




> Истинное Учение (поскольку уже признана принципиальная познаваемость порядка вещей) должно быть внутренне непротиворечивым. Это критерий выбора религии.


Вот отличная религия: всего из двух заповедей, а сколько глубины и полезности!



> 1. Луна сделана Ктулху из зеленого сыра.
> 2. Проклят навеки тот, кто берет напильник в десницу свою.

----------

Курт (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мы вроде о махаяне говорим, а вы приводите интерпретацию Палийского канона. Зачем?


Читаем АС незабвенного нашего Асанги: 



> (6) What is the supernatural knowledge of the extinction of the impurities (āsravakṣayābhijñā)?
> It consists of the meditative stabilization and wisdom – the rest as before – in the accomplishment,
> with the help of absorption, of the knowledge of extinction of the impurities.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничего себе! А говорят, у буддистов всё логично и разумно, не то что у всяческих боговеров и огнепоклонников. Ой беда.


все у нас намана!
Вложение 12509

----------

Германн (12.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.02.2013), Дмитрий С (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мы Вас теряем, Германн. Возвращайтесь и расскажите о том, почему конечной целью буддистов является всеведение, а не свобода и т.п.


Потому что достоверно можно говорить только о том, что знаешь, ведаешь. Любое целевое достижение, поэтому, есть опыт, знание. Предельное раскрытие свободы и "всеведение" одно и то же. Познание отличается от мёртвой обработки информации наличием свободы - а предельное в своём масштабе знание позволяет использовать свободу наилучшим образом. Предельная свобода и предельное ведение необходимы друг для друга.

Почему нирвана Будды совершенней нирваны Архата? 
Потому что знать совершенней, чем не знать. Масштабность знания у Будды превосходит таковую у Архата.

Личную выгоду в таком совершенстве уже не найти. Страданий у Архата нет и так. 
А совершенство Буддовости, если оно признано в этом качестве, по определению является целью. Помогать другим с наибольшим размахом и наибольшей эффективностью - естественное желание для Бодхисаттвы. Лучше всего это способен делать Будда, поэтому нужно стремиться к совершенству Буддовости.

----------


## Германн

> Мне интересна та логика, которая даёт правильные выводы.


Логический вывод даёт утверждения настолько же истинные, насколько были истинны посылки. Они же берутся из опыта, или принимаются на веру. Нет никакой ценности в том, чтоб уверовать в непознаваемость мира (вопреки наличию самой идеи, знания о "непознаваемости") - и нет никакой ценности в том, чтоб уверовать в отсутствие у себя какой-то степени свободы. Если это и так, то ошибка ничем не грозит. Если же свобода есть, то быть свободным - предельно свободным - совершенней, чем топтаться на месте, не развивая ничего и просто дожидаясь своей смерти. Агностицизм ничем не обоснованная трата времени.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда вы это взяли? Докажите цитатами, где ясно говорится, что освобождение от страданий - это архатство, а состояние будды сводится ко всеведению.


Манджушри! *Все учения, которые я даю чувствующим существам, существуют для достижения всеведущей мудрости (sarvakarajnana)*. Погружаясь в практику Махаяны и просветляясь, *существа используют эти учения как средства достижения всеведения; все эти средства, без исключения, имеют одну цель*. Вот почему я говорю, что не создаю различных колесниц.

''Сутра Правдивого" (Satyakaparivarta) Цитата дана в Агриме Цонкапы

А то, что архатство -  это освобождение от страданий (но не всеведение в махаянском смысле), - так говорят сами последователи шравакаяны. Это их проблемы, им и объяснять, почему это так.

----------

Pema Sonam (12.02.2013), Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Манджушри! *Все учения, которые я даю чувствующим существам, существуют для достижения всеведущей мудрости (sarvakarajnana)*. Погружаясь в практику Махаяны и просветляясь, существа используют эти учения как средства достижения всеведения; все эти средства, без исключения, имеют одну цель. Вот почему я говорю, что не создаю различных колесниц.
> 
> ''Сутра Правдивого" (Satyakaparivarta) Цитата дана в Агриме Цонкапы
> 
> А то, что это архатство -  освобождение от страданий (но не всеведение в махаянском смысле), - так говорят последователи шравакаяны. Это их проблемы, им и объяснять, почему это так.


Неведение - причина страданий (сансары). Так? Так. Описанное Вами  всеведение (в Тхераваде - это мудрость (праджня), всеведение Будды это несколько иное) означает прекращение того самого невежетства, т.е. видение вещей такими "как они есть". Следовательно - основная и конечная цель Буддадхармы - освобождение от страданий. А всеведение - это то, без чего эта цель не может быть достигнута. Ещё одна цель, ради которой может достигаться всеведние - это благо всех живых существ. А Вы как я понял пытаетесь постулировать достижение всеведения ради всеведения? ) Видимо для подобных случаев Будда рассказал притчу о плоте, из которой следует вывод:

"О бхиккху! Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него".

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Богдан Б (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы как я понял пытаетесь постулировать достижение всеведения ради всеведения?


Я ничего не постулирую. То, что Вы видите, это цитата из сутры. И там прямо сказано, что мудрость всеведения (sarvakarajnana) - цель, а все практики (причем всех колесниц) - средства ее достижения.
В шастрах (и объяснениях современных учителей) эта тема достаточно подробно раскрывается. Можно игнорировать этот путь (или даже считать его небуддийским), но глупо делать вид, будто его нет.

Кстати, та же тема в виджнянаваде, на которой основаны чань и, насколько я понимаю, хоссо. Так что мои уважаемые оппоненты явно не знакомы с основами традиции, которая у них указана в профиле (что, впрочем, на БФ не редкость )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Предельное раскрытие свободы и "всеведение" одно и то же.


Я не понимаю, что такое "предельное раскрытие".




> Познание отличается от мёртвой обработки информации наличием свободы


О боже!Познание отличается от обработки тем, что приносит знание.




> Почему нирвана Будды совершенней нирваны Архата?
> Потому что знать совершенней, чем не знать. Масштабность знания у Будды превосходит таковую у Архата.


"Почему пенициллин совершеннее мыла? Потому, что длинные слова совершенней коротких."




> Личную выгоду в таком совершенстве уже не найти. Страданий нет и так.


Ну может кто-то другой страдает. Случается же.

----------


## Курт

> Вот отличная религия: всего из двух заповедей, а сколько глубины и полезности!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1. Луна сделана Ктулху из зеленого сыра.
> 2. Проклят навеки тот, кто берет напильник в десницу свою.


Аминь.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Почему нирвана Будды совершенней нирваны Архата? 
> Потому что знать совершенней, чем не знать. Масштабность знания у Будды превосходит таковую у Архата.


Вы забыли написать - "В Тхераваде не так". ))  Нирвана одна, и Архаты познают её также как и Будды. Однако способности Будды и Архатов - тех кто достиг пробуждения следуя его учению, различаются. Способности Татхагаты, которыми не владеют его ученики, подробно описаны в Патисамбхидамагге.

Это:
- прямое знание способностей других существ;
- знание их порочных предрасположенностей;
- знание (чуда) двойной метаморфозы;
- великое сострадание;
- всепроникающее и беспрепятственное знание.

Они достигнуты благодаря развитию совершенств (парами) в течение многих и многих жизней.

Ученики же Будды тоже могут владеть подобными способностями, но их способности меньше.

Сарипутта считался первым в мудрости, Моггалана - в сверхъестественных способностях, Ануруддха - в божественном зрении (dibbacakkhu), Махакассапа - в аскетических практиках.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=737.0

----------

Богдан Б (13.02.2013), Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> О боже!Познание отличается от обработки тем, что приносит знание.


Новое знание. Это требует творчества, то есть свободы. Механическая обработка информации оставляет объём знания прежним.




> "Почему пенициллин совершеннее мыла? Потому, что длинные слова совершенней коротких."


Там было: *знать совершенней, чем не знать*. Если Вы не согласны, можете забыть все свои аргументы: ведь совершенней их не знать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Новое знание. Это требует творчества, то есть свободы.


Не творчества или свободы, а со-знания.




> Механическая обработка информации оставляет объём знания прежним.


Но не из-за отсутствия свободы или творчества. Это понятия сюда притянуты за уши.




> Там было: *знать совершенней, чем не знать*.


Окститесь, Германн. Совершенство не может быть абсолютным, ибо (страшным шопотом) Пустота Пустоты!
Почему это X совершеннее Y? Должны быть тому причины!

----------


## Германн

> Не творчества или свободы, а со-знания.


Сознание, в философии, определяется через наличие свободы. Компьютер обрабатывает информацию, но сознания у него нет.




> Но не из-за отсутствия свободы или творчества. Это понятия сюда притянуты за уши.


Не притянуты. Знание отличается от механической обработки информации увеличением её объёма. Применительно к религиозным понятиям, пример нового знания: как применить практику в конкретных обстоятельствах своей жизни. Появление нового процесс творческий, результат автоматически не выводим из первоначальной информации. Компьютер, не обладая свободой что-либо добавить, механически обрабатывает информацию: новое знание не образуется. 




> Окститесь, Германн. Совершенство не может быть абсолютным, ибо (страшным шопотом) Пустота Пустоты!
> Почему это X совершеннее Y? Должны быть тому причины!


Зачем Вы это знаете, ведь для Вас совершеннее не знать. Забудьте свои аргументы.
У меня ситуация другая: знать совершенней, чем не знать. Поэтому, предельное знание ("всеведение") Будды - совершенней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не творчества или свободы, а со-знания.


Сознание и есть творческий акт свободного понимания.

----------

Германн (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Забавно, что ведь я не собирался спорить. Оказался же просто каким-то поборникомЪ.
На самом деле, хотелось только сформулировать принципиальное различие между Ваджраяной и шактизмом.
Лично мне вообще всё равно, кто и что практикует. У меня есть препятствия и омрачения, если по-русски, грехи - мне бы с собой разобраться.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сознание, в философии, определяется через наличие свободы.


В чьей философии?




> Не притянуты. Знание отличается от механической обработки информаиции увеличением её объёма.


Ну а тут сопоставляете акты познания ("увеличение объема информации" у субъекта) и какую-то "механическую обработку информации".
Не стоит сравнивать апельсины и диареи по принципу "апельсин отличается от диареи круглостью": от такого глупеют.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сознание и есть творческий акт свободного понимания.


Что такое несвободное понимание, кстати?

----------


## Ондрий

> Что такое несвободное понимание, кстати?


Когда ты не вкуриваешь урок, а сенсей в тебя это вбивает палкой.

----------

Atmo Kamal (13.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2013), Курт (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (13.02.2013), Сергей Ч (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что такое несвободное понимание, кстати?


нет такого.
Есть несвободные взгляды, обусловленные гипнотизирующим воздействием различных факторов (социальных, личных, привычных стереотипов мышления и т.д.)
Но понимание всегда свободно, даже если понимаемое, будучи мнением, ложно или несовершенно. Это потому что акт понимания опирается на внутреннее переживание самого себя как истинно-сущего: COITO·ERGO·SVM.
Поэтому, кстати, всякое собственное мнение интуитивно воспринимается как истина.

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну а что поделаешь? интерпретация абхиджня как "удовлетворение праздного любопытства" - действительно неумно. И уж как минимум свидетельствует о незнании предмета.


Всеведение ради всеведения - это и есть праздное любопытство, и тут тоже ничего не поделаешь. Если же кто-то понимает под всеведением другое, но не может этого объяснить, то он и сам не понимает, что говорит - и с этим, опять-таки, ничего не поделаешь. Так что говоря обо мне как о дураке, вы неким образом высказываетесь, увы, и о себе.

Спасибо за цитату, но сказано ли в ней, что всеведение достигается ради всеведения? Сказано ли в ней, что состояние Будды ограничивается всеведением? Нет и нет. Напомню, что именно такой цитаты я просил у Германна.

И поясню: я не отрицаю, что мудрость и проч. является необходимым признаком состояния Будды. Но я не приемлю позиции, согласно которой это самоцель, исчерпывающая это состояние.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всеведение ради всеведения - это и есть праздное любопытство, и тут тоже ничего не поделаешь.


Почему непременно праздное?
И почему тогда освобождение от страданий - не праздное блаженство? и чем оно лучше?
Ваши выводы произвольны.




> Если же кто-то понимает под всеведением другое, но не может этого объяснить, то он и сам не понимает


К сожалению, люди далеко не всегда могут понять то, что им объясняют. И не всегда в этом виноват объясняющий. Это распространенная ситуация, наверняка Вы тоже с таким сталкивались. )))




> Спасибо за цитату, но сказано ли в ней, что всеведение достигается ради всеведения?


Сказано, что это цель. Сарвакараджняна и есть искомое освобождение.
Кстати, теория этого в махаяне довольно известна, странно, что вы не в курсе. Она основана на рассмотрении двух видов "завес", аваран: клешаавараны и джнеяавараны. Устранение джнеяавараны и есть достижение всеведения, цель пути в махаяне.
Это просто факт, ничего личного ))

----------


## Gakusei

> Почему непременно праздное?
> И почему тогда освобождение от страданий - не праздное блаженство? и чем оно лучше?
> Ваши выводы произвольны.


Мои выводы основаны на простой, доступной даже дуракам логике. Непраздное знание - это знание ради чего-то. Например, ради освобождения всех живых существ от страданий. А знание ради знания - это знание праздное, досужее.




> К сожалению, люди далеко не всегда могут понять то, что им объясняют. И не всегда в этом виноват объясняющий. Это распространенная ситуация, наверняка Вы тоже с таким сталкивались. )))


Вы вроде сами говорили, что не можете объяснить. Впрочем, если исходить из того, что я глуп, то глупо предполагать, что сталкиваясь с подобными ситуациями, я мог бы их опознать, не так ли.




> Сказано, что это цель.


Цель, но конечная ли? Там ведь не сказано то, о чем говорил Германн - что всеведением всё и ограничивается.




> Сарвакараджняна и есть искомое освобождение.


Вообще-то не сказано. Но раз уж вы предположили - освобождение от чего?




> Кстати, теория этого в махаяне довольно известна, странно, что вы не в курсе. Она основана на рассмотрении двух видов "завес", аваран: клешаавараны и джнеяавараны.
> Устранение джнеяавараны и есть достижение всеведения, цель пути в махаяне.


Я не только туп, но и невежествен, что впрочем не страшно, так как знания не исцеляют глупость, а только усугубляют. Хотя... если я не разделяю вашей интерпретации (или моей ошибочной интерпретации вашей интерпретации), это не значит, что сами идеи мне незнакомы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мои выводы основаны на простой, доступной даже дуракам логике. Непраздное знание - это знание ради чего-то. Например, ради освобождения всех живых существ от страданий. А знание ради знания - это знание праздное, досужее.


Понятно.
Вероятно, Вы считаете, что всеведение - это такой полный набор сведений обо всем.
Нет, этим термином обозначается иное, а именно, особое состояние ума, характерное только для будды.




> Цель, но конечная ли?


Об устранении джнеяавараны говорится как об исключительной особенности пути махаяны и как о ее конечной цели. А это и есть всеведение.




> Там ведь не сказано то, о чем говорил Германн - что всеведением всё и ограничивается.


Ну конечно, у полностью пробужденного множество качеств.
Но все они основываются на его полностью очищенном от омрачений уме, то есть на всеведении.




> Вообще-то не сказано. Но раз уж вы предположили - освобождение от чего?


От двух видов омрачения.




> это не значит, что сами идеи мне незнакомы.


то есть вы знаете базовые идеи махаяны, но с ними не согласны? да, такое тоже бывает.

----------


## Gakusei

> Понятно.
> Вероятно, Вы считаете, что всеведение - это такой полный набор сведений обо всем.
> Нет, этим термином обозначается иное, а именно, особое состояние ума, характерное только для будды.


Растолкуйте, о мудрейший, которому всё понятно, глупейшему, которому ничего непонятно, в чём же состоит это особое состояние!




> Об устранении джнеяавараны говорится как об исключительной особенности пути махаяны и как о ее конечной цели. А это и есть всеведение.


Это не конечная цель, а конечный пункт в достижении конечной цели. Чувствуете разницу, мудрейший? Устранение омрачений - это освобождение от страданий. Пока есть омрачения, есть страдания. Когда последнее омрачение устранено, страдания преодолены.




> Ну конечно, у полностью пробужденного множество качеств.
> Но все они основываются на его полностью очищенном от омрачений уме, то есть на всеведении.


Вопрос в том, зачем нужны все эти качества.




> то есть вы знаете базовые идеи махаяны, но с ними не согласны? да, такое тоже бывает.


На бис для особо мудрых: не согласен с вашей интерпретацией.

----------


## Курт

> Кстати, теория этого в махаяне довольно известна, странно, что вы не в курсе. Она основана на рассмотрении двух видов "завес", аваран: клешаавараны и джнеяавараны. Устранение джнеяавараны и есть достижение всеведения, цель пути в махаяне.


Сергей, можете рассказать, что такое "джнеяаварана" и на что она похожа?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не конечная цель, а конечный пункт в достижении конечной цели. Чувствуете разницу, мудрейший?


Нет, сия абракадабра за пределами моего слабого разумения.
Знаю лишь подлинное учение святой Вики: "Если процесс, воздействующий на некоторый объект, прекращается при достижении цели, то цель называют конечной".
Аминь.

----------

Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, можете рассказать, что такое "джнеяаварана" и на что она похожа?


Есть две трактовки:
1. Это множество объектов, подлежащих познанию - их познание и есть всеведение.
2. Это любое дискурсивное, понятийное знание, препятствующее видению таковости вещей, каковое видение и есть всеведение.
Со второй трактовкой сочетается цитата из Нагарджуны, кот. я приводил выше:
Все эти дхармы проявленного мира 
Есть топливо для огня сознания. 
Когда их поглотит огонь и засияют лучи просветляющего знания. 
Тогда наступит абсолютный покой. 

Похожее (то есть, собственно, скрытое цитирование или интерпретация) есть у Чандракирти:

Полным сжиганием сухих веток (сухостоя) всего познаваемого 
[Обретается] покой, дхармакайя всех Победителей.
С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения.
Когда [обыденный] ум (sems) прекращен, этим осуществляется реализация  Тела [просветления]

То есть в интерпретации Чандракирти под покоем подразумевается не покой нирваны архатов, а Тело просветления, дхармакая.
Покой потому, что остановлено движение обыденного ума (читта). Осталось лишь высшее знание, то есть всеведение, постижение татхаты.

Вот эти "Все дхармы проявленного мира" или "сжигаемый сухостой всего познаваемого" и есть джнеяаварана, препятствующая всеведению.

Как-то примерно так.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2013), Tong Po (13.02.2013), Курт (13.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> То есть в интерпретации Чандракирти под покоем подразумевается не покой нирваны архатов, а Тело просветления, дхармакая.
> Покой потому, что остановлено движение обыденного ума (читта). Осталось лишь высшее знание, то есть всеведение, постижение татхаты.
> 
> Вот эти "Все дхармы проявленного мира" или "сжигаемый сухостой всего познаваемого" и есть джнеяаварана, препятствующая всеведению.
> 
> Как-то примерно так.


Спасибо.
А почему считается, что архат не сжигает "все дхармы проявленного мира"? Как он может достичь нирваны, не сжигая их?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо.
> А почему считается, что архат не сжигает "все дхармы проявленного мира"? Как он может достичь нирваны, не сжигая их?


Потому что в шравакаяне отсутствует учение о дхармакае. Соответственно, у них цель - простое и полное угашение сознания, это уничтожение они и считают нирваной.
Поэтому в этой системе говорится только об устранении "завесы клеш" (клешааварана), а большего им просто не нужно, поскольку никакая другая цель согласно их воззрению не может быть сформулирована.
В махаяне же говорится о том, что поток ума не уничтожим. Когда он очищен от обоих видов "завес", остается лишь его базовое качество - ясность-и-осознавание.
Это состояние и есть всведение будды.

Кстати, вот здесь была большая полемика на эту тему, с примерами и цитатами. Там представлены обе трактовки джнеяавараны.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2013), Курт (13.02.2013), Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Почему непременно праздное?
> И почему тогда освобождение от страданий - не праздное блаженство? и чем оно лучше?
> Ваши выводы произвольны.
> 
> К сожалению, люди далеко не всегда могут понять то, что им объясняют. И не всегда в этом виноват объясняющий. Это распространенная ситуация, наверняка Вы тоже с таким сталкивались. )))
> 
> Сказано, что это цель. Сарвакараджняна и есть искомое освобождение.
> Кстати, теория этого в махаяне довольно известна, странно, что вы не в курсе. Она основана на рассмотрении двух видов "завес", аваран: клешаавараны и джнеяавараны. Устранение джнеяавараны и есть достижение всеведения, цель пути в махаяне.
> Это просто факт, ничего личного ))


Сарвакараджняна - это, всё же, *мудрость* всеведения. И говорится ведь об устранениии *двух* завес, а не одной - завесы аффектов и завесы познания. Вмести обоих. Поему же Вы произвольно выделяете именно одну? И, потом, а с какой целью завесы-то устраняются? ИМХО, с целью разрушения первой ниданы - авидьи. Однако возникающая вместо неё видья не совсем то же самое, что и всеведение, ИМХО. Хотя - близко.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то не сказано. Но раз уж вы предположили - освобождение от чего?
> .


От невежества, ИМХО. От авидьи, от завесы познания (джнеяавараны).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И говорится ведь об устранениии *двух* завес, а не одной - завесы аффектов и завесы познания. Вмести обоих. Поему же Вы произвольно выделяете именно одну?


Выделяю потому что вопрос был про нее.
А устраняются конечно обе.

----------


## Нико

> Потому что в шравакаяне отсутствует учение о дхармакае. Соответственно, у них цель - простое и полное угашение сознания, это уничтожение они и считают нирваной.
> Поэтому в этой системе говорится только об устранении "завесы клеш" (клешааварана), а большего им просто не нужно, поскольку никакая другая цель согласно их воззрению не может быть сформулирована.
> В махаяне же говорится о том, что поток ума не уничтожим. Когда он очищен от обоих видов "завес", остается лишь его базовое качество - ясность-и-осознавание.
> Это состояние и есть всведение будды.
> 
> Кстати, вот здесь была большая полемика на эту тему, с примерами и цитатами. Там представлены обе трактовки джнеяавараны.


Именно поэтому нирвана архата и отличается от нирваны будды.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Нет, сия абракадабра за пределами моего слабого разумения.
> Знаю лишь подлинное учение святой Вики: "Если процесс, воздействующий на некоторый объект, прекращается при достижении цели, то цель называют конечной".
> Аминь.


Приведу пример, доступный для понимания даже таких как я дураков:
вы хотите быть сытым, чтобы покойно работать; для этого съедаете первое, второе и третье; первое съели - лучше, но ещё не сыты; второе съели - уже гораздо лучше, но ещё не сыты; наконец третье съели - наконец-то насытились.

Так вот, конечное звено насыщения - третье блюдо. Но это не значит, что съесть третье - ваша конечная цель. Ваша конечная цель - даже не быть сытым. Ваша конечная цель - спокойно работать. Вы понимаете, что достигли её, когда почувствовали насыщение.

Точно так же с обсуждаемым нами вопросом. Преодолели джнеяаватару - обрели гнозис. Обрели гнозис - значит стали Буддой и можете спасать не некоторых живых, а всех.

Остальные вопросы, я вижу, вы мудро решили обойти. Ну, а что, правильно - назвать собеседника дураком и замолчать. Это по-нашему, по-буддийски.

----------


## Нико

> Ваша конечная цель - даже не быть сытым. Ваша конечная цель - спокойно работать. Вы понимаете, что достигли её, когда почувствовали насыщение.


Одними переводами сыт не будешь. 




> Точно так же с обсуждаемым нами вопросом. Преодолели джнеяаватару - обрели гнозис. Обрели гнозис - значит стали Буддой и можете спасать не некоторых живых, а всех.


Даже Будда не может спасти всех. Это зависит от кармических связей. И не гнозис, а всеведение обретается после преодоления джнеяватары. Строго говоря.

----------


## PampKin Head

Всеведение — это не совсем верный термин. В русском он предполагает знание, обладание информацией о  вообще  всем.Но в Дхарме Будд  это  не  так. См. ту же Милиндапаньху с ответом на данный вопрос.

з.ы. завеса познания... познания чего? как Будда или хотя бы Архат Кашьяпа определял правильное воззрение? какова должная мера установления правильного воззрения как аналог устранение второй завесы?

----------

Германн (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Всеведение — это не совсем верный термин. В русском он предполагает знание, обладание информацией о  вообще  всем.Но в Дхарме Будд  это  не  так. См. ту же Милиндапаньху с ответом на данный вопрос.


А почему не так? В русском буддийском этот термин предполагает знание всех явлений. 



> з.ы. завеса познания... познания чего? как Будда или хотя бы Архат Кашьяпа определял правильное воззрение? какова должная мера установления правильного воззрения как аналог устранение второй завесы?


"Шедрип" по-тибетски -- это факторы, препятствующие всеведению. Т.к. тонкие отпечатки клеш в сознании.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему не так? В русском буддийском этот термин предполагает знание всех явлений.


Всеведение - это ведение всего, а не только всех явлений...

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Дубинин (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Всеведение - это ведение всего, а не только всех явлений...


А что есть "не только все явления"? По-моему, не-дхарма -- это непознаваемое.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что есть "не только все явления"? По-моему, не-дхарма -- это непознаваемое.


"Незнакомая ранее местность, невстречаемое ранее имя или знак"... Например...

----------


## Нико

> "Незнакомая ранее местность, невстречаемое ранее имя или знак"... Например...


Ну Будде-то всё знакомо должно быть? Хотя, про будущее, говорят, Будда только может сказать про разные альтернативы. Это вопрос диспута.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну Будде-то всё знакомо должно быть? Хотя, про будущее, говорят, Будда только может сказать про разные альтернативы. Это вопрос диспута.


В соответствии с термином на русском, да.

----------


## Нико

> В соответствии с термином на русском, да.


А какой термин не на русском более соответствует?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А какой термин не на русском более соответствует?


Думаю, что надо оставлять 1) либо термин на санскрите; 2) либо на тибетском и давать обширное толкование оного. Именно так вводят в русском языке термины для явлений, которые не представлены в русском мировоззрении.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, что надо оставлять 1) либо термин на санскрите; 2) либо на тибетском и давать обширное толкование оного. Именно так вводят в русском языке термины для явлений, которые не представлены в русском мировоззрении.


О чём Вы! Большинство буддийских терминов вообще не представлены в русском мировоззрении.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> О чём Вы! Большинство буддийских терминов вообще не представлены в русском мировоззрении.


И? "... надо оставлять 1) либо термин на санскрите; 2) либо на тибетском и давать обширное толкование оного."

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И? "... надо оставлять 1) либо термин на санскрите; 2) либо на тибетском и давать обширное толкование оного."


У меня убеждение, что обилие санскритских и тибетских терминов в переводах очень отягощает тексты на русском. Хотя надо делать примечания в конце книги.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У меня убеждение, что обилие санскритских и тибетских терминов в переводах очень отягощает тексты на русском. Хотя надо делать примечания в конце книги.


Примечания, глоссарии и т.д. Но что же делать, есть русских слов для обозначения тех или иных явлений нет в русском мировоззрении потому, что такие концепции явно не представлены.

Тоже самое происходит и с технической терминологией в научных дисциплинах.

З.Ы Применение же неверно подобранных терминов делает тексты недоступными для понимания. Хотя дает иллюзию нормального русского языка.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Курт (13.02.2013), Ондрий (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> З.Ы Применение же неверно подобранных терминов делает тексты недоступными для понимания. Хотя дает иллюзию нормального русского языка.


У меня до сих пор "Гарвардские лекции" Далай-ламы -- нормальный такой образец для подражания. С примечаниями и пр. Джеффри Хопкинс потому что переводил. В "Жизни и трудах ламы Цонкапы" примечаний и подстраничных сносок куча. Но это ещё нужно издать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> нет такого.


Тогда бессмысленно предицировать пониманию свободность.




> Но понимание всегда свободно, даже если понимаемое, будучи мнением, ложно или несовершенно.


Набор слов.




> Это потому что акт понимания опирается на внутреннее переживание самого себя как истинно-сущего


Чего? Кого?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У меня убеждение, что обилие санскритских и тибетских терминов в переводах очень отягощает тексты на русском.


Так дхарма не лёгкое чтиво.

----------


## Нико

> Так дхарма не лёгкое чтиво.


Чуть облЕгчить можно, при желании. А то академические труды читать -- запарка. ) И там ещё собственных привнесений буддологов очень много.

----------


## Нико

> Цитата Сообщение от Сергей Хос Посмотреть сообщение
> Это потому что акт понимания опирается на внутреннее переживание самого себя как истинно-сущего
> Чего? Кого?


Вас.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чуть облЕгчить можно, при желании.


Чуть облегчить можно, переводя так: _всестороннее знание_ *.
_________________
* skt. sarvākārajñāna




> А то академические труды читать -- запарка. )


А не читайте тогда. Jedem das Seine.




> И там ещё собственных привнесений буддологов очень много.


Вот поэтому надо оставлять оригинальные термины (хотя бы термины, если не тексты) в шаговой доступности от читателя.

----------


## Нико

> Чуть облегчить можно, переводя так: _всестороннее знание_ *.
> _________________
> * skt. sarvākārajñāna


Не согласна. Мы уже давно переводим это как "всеведение".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не согласна. Мы уже давно переводим это как "всеведение".


А ещё у нас с дорогами традиционно плохо.

----------


## Нико

> А ещё у нас с дорогами традиционно плохо.


По сравнению с Индией -- с дорогами просто изумительно у нас.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже Будда не может спасти всех.


Там другая идея - на спасать, а приносить благо.
Кто хочет, может воспользоваться, а кто нет - давай, до свидания )))
Насильно мил не будешь.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2013), Германн (13.02.2013), Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всеведение - это ведение всего, а не только всех явлений...


Вообще-то Нагасена транслирует не вполне махаянское воззрение. Так, к слову.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> какова должная мера установления правильного воззрения как аналог устранение второй завесы?


Прямое восприятие (пратьякша) пустоты дхарм. Обыденное восприятие "накладывает" на объекты "признаки общности". По сути, именно эта привычка восприятия и есть джнеяаварана.
Видеть непосредственно - значит, видеть "единичное", "тождественное лишь себе", то есть сущность (сварупу), дхармы как пустые от определимости через "собственные признаки".
То есть неведение в таком понимании есть обусловленность знанием "общего", возникающего как результат создающего концепты движения ума = сансара.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чего? Кого?


И сансара, и нирвана охвачены *природой ума, 
Изначальным естеством* – да не узнаём себя. 
Непрерывен поток ясного Ригпа – да не видим лица. 
Беспрепятственно возникновение – да никак не поймем.
...
Смотри же, смотри же. Пристально смотри в свой ум.

Падмасамбхава
_Самоосвобождение через обнажающее внимание_

Тут и правда есть от чего выпучить глаза )))  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чуть облегчить можно, переводя так: _всестороннее знание_ *.
> _________________
> * skt. sarvākārajñāna


Искажает смысл. То, что в обычном понимании есть всестороннее знание (концептуальное различение на основе признаков) - это как раз и есть джнеяаварана.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще-то Нагасена транслирует не вполне махаянское воззрение. Так, к слову.


Махаянское воззрение - тоже не конечное воззрение.

----------


## Нико

> Махаянское воззрение - тоже не конечное воззрение.


А какое конечное?

----------

Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То, что в обычном понимании есть всестороннее знание (концептуальное различение на основе признаков)


В обычном понимании ххх знание не значит "концептуальное различение на основе признаков" *.
_________________________________________________
* философизм буддийских переводчиков, значение неясно




> - это как раз и есть джнеяаварана.


С этим термином когда-то разбирались, он многозначен.

К "всеведению" ближе sarvajñāna и sarvajñajñāna.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ваша конечная цель - даже не быть сытым. Ваша конечная цель - спокойно работать.


Ну, можно и так посмотреть. Вообще, говорится о реализации "двух целей": "смысла для себя" (rang gi don, svārtha) и "смысла для других" (gzhan gyi don parārtha). Достижение всеведения реализует обе.




> Ну, а что, правильно - назвать собеседника дураком и замолчать. Это по-нашему, по-буддийски.


Да ладно Вам абижаца-то. Ну назовите меня дураком и дело с концом ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _________________________________________________
> * философизм буддийских переводчиков, значение неясно


Это вопрос целевой аудитории. Тем, кто не владеет базовой терминологией, действительно приходится многое объяснять.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А какое конечное?


Никакое. Любое воззрение оставляется как плот позади при достижении конечной цели. И не только воззрение, кстати.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013), Курт (13.02.2013), Сергей Ч (13.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Кстати, вот здесь была большая полемика на эту тему, с примерами и цитатами. Там представлены обе трактовки джнеяавараны.


Спасибо, прочел. Правда, далеко не все понял. ))
Пока впечатление такое, что проблемы с обоснованием своей позиции есть у обоих сторон.
Одна сторона постулирует различие между Буддой и архатом, но толком не может объяснить его причину.
Другая сторона в объяснении этого различия оказывается вынуждена, по сути, вводить какие-то "уровни" нирваны.  :Smilie:  Вот на первом уровне нирваны клеши устранены, а джнеи - нет. Но если получить много-много экспы, можно перейти на следующий уровень, где нет и джнеяаваран. ))
Самым простым решением было бы взять и поделить постулировать, что всеведенья нет, и архат ничем не отличается от будды, но на это, конечно, никто не пойдет. ))



> Потому что в шравакаяне отсутствует учение о дхармакае. Соответственно, у них цель - простое и полное угашение сознания, это уничтожение они и считают нирваной.


Они _считают_ это состояние нирваной, но оно по факту таком не является?

----------

Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо, прочел. Правда, далеко не все понял. ))
> Пока впечатление такое, что проблемы с обоснованием своей позиции есть у обоих сторон.


Там не две стороны, а гораздо больше.
Самые начитанные данной участники, test и КИ, транслируют непонятно какую позицию, не то виджнянавады, не то сарвастивады, причем очень аргументированно. Но эта аргументированность мало чего стоит: углубись в другие источники, и аргументация будет совершенно иной, но столь же убедительной.




> Самым простым решением было бы взять и поделить постулировать


Самым простым решением было бы выбрать собственное отношение и практиковать соответственно.
А теоретические догоны сами по себе мало чего стОят.




> Они считают это состояние нирваной, но оно по факту таком не является?


По факту является. Но в махаяне, согласно провозглашенному Нагарджуной принципу тождества сансары и нирваны, цель - не нирвана, а всеведение. )))

----------

Курт (13.02.2013), Ондрий (13.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Самым простым решением было бы выбрать собственное отношение и практиковать соответственно.


А с чего начинается практика в школе Ньингма?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А с чего начинается практика в школе Ньингма?


Как и везде - с воззрения )))
Это же первый шаг восьмиричного пути.

----------

Tong Po (14.02.2013), Германн (13.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Как и везде - с воззрения )))


Можно подробнее?
Есть какой-нибудь "катехизис юного ньингмапинца"? )

----------


## Германн

> Можно подробнее?
> Есть какой-нибудь "катехизис юного ньингмапинца"? )


http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/Files/words.pdf

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (13.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> На мой взгляд, вы упускаете очень важный момент: не только воззрение определяет практику, но и практика, в свою очередь, влияет на воззрение. Садхак, овладевший пранами, ну никак не может вовсе не осмыслить свой опыт.


"Почему же Лама Цонкапа уделяет столь пристальное внимание недвойственности? Чтобы путём созерцания внутреннего огня раскрыть в себе вместерождённое блаженство, необходимо отбросить концепцию неизменного самобытия. Без постижения недвойственности можно добиться переживания блаженства, но внутренний огонь реализовать невозможно. Это объясняется недостатком мудрости, которая означает правильное воззрение. Всякий раз испытывая блаженство без мудрости, мы укрепляем своё неверное воззрение" 
_- Лама Еше, "Блаженство внутреннего огня. Сокровенная практика Шести йог Наропы", М. Номос 2010 - стр. 166._

В отрыве от буддийской шуньявады, йогическая техника правильное воззрение не порождает, и к Пробуждению не ведёт.
Кроме буддизма, правильное воззрение http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post552160 есть только в Юндрунг Бон.

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну, можно и так посмотреть. Вообще, говорится о реализации "двух целей": "смысла для себя" (rang gi don, svārtha) и "смысла для других" (gzhan gyi don parārtha). Достижение всеведения реализует обе.


Каким образом всеведение реализует смысл для других?




> Да ладно Вам абижаца-то. Ну назовите меня дураком и дело с концом ))))


Забавно. Нахамить, а потом ещё журить за "обиду".  :Smilie:  Хотя, видимо, всеведение ради всеведения и не такое позволяет.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно подробнее?
> Есть какой-нибудь "катехизис юного ньингмапинца"? )


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B3%D0%BC%D0%B0
))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Каким образом всеведение реализует смысл для других?


А разве можно кому-то помочь, если не знаешь, как?




> Забавно. Нахамить, а потом ещё журить за "обиду".  Хотя, видимо, всеведение ради всеведения и не такое позволяет.


Еще бы! главное - понимать, что "обида" и "обиженный" лишь имена, не имеющие собственной сути.  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> А разве можно кому-то помочь, если не знаешь, как?


То есть всеведение таки средство помощи?

----------


## Курт

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B3%D0%BC%D0%B0
> ))))


Не поверите, но я ее прочитал как раз перед тем, как задать вам вопрос. )))

----------

Германн (13.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть всеведение таки *средство* помощи?


*цель,* достижение которой позволяет также и помогать )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не поверите, но я ее прочитал как раз перед тем, как задать вам вопрос. )))


тогда вот вам еще )))

----------


## Gakusei

> *цель,* достижение которой позволяет также и помогать )))


Цель, достижение которой, позволяет достичь другой - конечной цели.

----------


## Германн

Так много было сказано о внешних учениях. 
Два слова о внутренних:

"Цонкапа Ловсан Дакпа почитается в Тибете как второй Будда, и два его сочинения - "Ламрим", посвящённый общему пути Махаяны, и "Нгагрим", посвящённый пути Тайной Мантры, охватывают духовную практику буддизма во всём её объёме. Сам Цонкапа в конце жизни просил будущих учеников не печалиться, что они не встретились с ним лично, а прочесть два упомянутых труда - это будет равноценно личной встрече" (из предисловия к Ламриму).

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/ *Ламрим*.
http://dharma.ru/details/3413 *Нгагрим*.

Из интервью с Е.С. Далай-Ламой: 
http://savetibet.ru/2011/01/05/dalailama.html

― Ваше Святейшество, можете ли вы рекомендовать, у каких Учителей нам учиться в России? И если в нашем городе нет Учителя, то возможно ли нам достичь реализации без помощи Учителя?

― Не знаю, кого порекомендовать. Такой Учитель должен быть подлинным, очень надежным, так что не знаю. 
Естественно, я знаю Ело Ринпоче. Хороший Учитель! 

*Ело Ринпоче*:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21165
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17265
http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/news/

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Цель, достижение которой, позволяет достичь другой - конечной цели.


Можно было бы еще долго спорить, что первично, яйцо или курица.
Но дело в том, что традиционно сама идея "спасения всех живых существ" относится к числу искуссных  средств, а не к целям. Это сформулировано еще в сутрах Праджняпарамиты:
Бодхисаттва зарождает мысль: "Я выведу всех живых существ из сансары". Но если он держится за представление "живое существо", то он не бодхисаттва".

То есть при отсутствии "мудрости, постигающей пустоту" и все прочие цели искажаются. В этом смысле (логически) обретение мудрости является первичной целью.
В некоторых школах (в частности, в ньингма) этот принцип прослеживается даже до уровня практики. Например, в качестве главной цели предлагается развитие абсолютноя бодхичитты, которая и есть мудрость постижения пустоты.

Кстати, это самое представление "живое существо" и есть пример джнея-авараны, мешающей обретению всеведения.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.02.2013), Германн (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> тогда вот вам еще )))


Прочел. Что дальше?

----------


## Gakusei

Помилуйте, какой спор.




> говорится о реализации "двух целей": "смысла для себя" и "смысла для других". Достижение всеведения реализует обе.





> Каким образом всеведение реализует смысл для других?






> разве можно кому-то помочь, если не знаешь, как?


Это вы сами написали. Сами написали, что всеведение реализует смысл для других, будучи средством помощи этим другим. Всеведение используется для помощи другим - вот для чего оно нужно. Не для себя самого, а для другой, конечной цели.

Другие страдают и потому нуждаются в помощи. Всеведение Будды помогает им освободиться от страданий.

Что касается упайи, то, вероятно, на уровне всеведения и буддизма никакого нет, и 4-х арийских истин нет (все они, напомню, тоже о страдании). Но мы же не об этом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прочел. Что дальше?


идти молиться )))

----------

Ондрий (14.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается упайи, то, вероятно, на уровне всеведения и буддизма никакого нет, и 4-х арийских истин нет (все они, напомню, тоже о страдании). Но мы же не об этом.


Ну и ладушки. Главное - мы более-менее определили, что такое всеведение.

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну и ладушки. Главное - мы более-менее определили, что такое всеведение.


То есть вы согласились, что всеведение не конечная цель? Что-то сомневаюсь. Хотя... чудеса бывают.

А вот что такое всеведение, мы как раз и не определили. Вы на этот счёт весьма загадочны. Может, таки расскажете?

----------


## Курт

> идти молиться )))


А можно ссылочку на текст молитвы + рекомендации, как ее проводить + коротенькие комментарии кому молимся, зачем и почему?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно ссылочку на текст молитвы + рекомендации, как ее проводить + коротенькие комментарии кому молимся, зачем и почему?


пожалуйста

----------

Курт (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это вы сами написали. Сами написали, что всеведение реализует смысл для других, будучи средством помощи этим другим. Всеведение используется для помощи другим - вот для чего оно нужно. Не для себя самого, а для другой, конечной цели.
> 
> Другие страдают и потому нуждаются в помощи. Всеведение Будды помогает им освободиться от страданий.
> 
> Что касается упайи, то, вероятно, на уровне всеведения и буддизма никакого нет, и 4-х арийских истин нет (все они, напомню, тоже о страдании). Но мы же не об этом.


Вы о чём тут? Есть два Тела Будды. Дхармакая -- для себя, Рупакая - для других. Это если вкратце.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы о чём тут?


мы тут никак не договоримся, что цель, а что метод. а ты как считаешь?

----------


## Нико

> мы тут никак не договоримся, что цель, а что метод. а ты как считаешь?


Ну цель -- это всеведение, обретение Трикаи. А метод -- это йога божества в Ваджраяне. Не так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну цель -- это всеведение, обретение Трикаи. А метод -- это йога божества в Ваджраяне. Не так?


Да я тоже так говорю. А вот товарищ спорит. Всеведение, грит, средство, позволяющее помогать ЖС. Я, честно, устал уже обосновывать доктринальные формулировки.
И вроде посылать изучать матчасть как-то неудобно. )))

----------


## Нико

> Да я тоже так говорю. А вот товарищ спорит. Всеведение, грит, средство, позволяющее помогать ЖС. Я, честно, устал уже обосновывать доктринальные формулировки.
> И вроде посылать изучать матчасть как-то неудобно. )))


Я тоже устала тут некоторым одно и то же талдычить. Например, спросила тут у геше, равнозначны ли понятия "нирвана" и "абсолютная истина". Вот об этом можно ещё подискутировать. Он сам был в некотором недоумении от вопроса.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.02.2013), Сергей Ч (14.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я тоже устала тут некоторым одно и то же талдычить. Например, спросила тут у геше, равнозначны ли понятия "нирвана" и "абсолютная истина". Вот об этом можно ещё подискутировать. Он сам был в некотором недоумении от вопроса.


И что ответил?

----------

Кузьмич (14.02.2013), Сергей Хос (14.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Да я тоже так говорю. А вот товарищ спорит. Всеведение, грит, средство, позволяющее помогать ЖС. Я, честно, устал уже обосновывать доктринальные формулировки.
> И вроде посылать изучать матчасть как-то неудобно. )))


Да не, это вы сами так говорите - про средство помогать. У вас по-другому не получается. Ну, или можете сами себя послать матчасть учить.  :Wink:

----------


## Tong Po

> "Почему же Лама Цонкапа уделяет столь пристальное внимание недвойственности? Чтобы путём созерцания внутреннего огня раскрыть в себе вместерождённое блаженство, необходимо отбросить концепцию неизменного самобытия. Без постижения недвойственности можно добиться переживания блаженства, но внутренний огонь реализовать невозможно. Это объясняется недостатком мудрости, которая означает правильное воззрение. Всякий раз испытывая блаженство без мудрости, мы укрепляем своё неверное воззрение" 
> _- Лама Еше, "Блаженство внутреннего огня. Сокровенная практика Шести йог Наропы", М. Номос 2010 - стр. 166._
> 
> В отрыве от буддийской шуньявады, йогическая техника правильное воззрение не порождает, и к Пробуждению не ведёт.
> Кроме буддизма, правильное воззрение http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post552160 есть только в Юндрунг Бон.


Тока буддийская шуньявада* не сводится* к философии Цонкапы (что, впрочем, не означает несамодостаточности и небуддийскость последней). Более того, многие буддийские школы о Цонкапе и понятия не имеют.

----------

Aion (14.02.2013), Карма Палджор (14.02.2013), Ондрий (14.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Прочел. Что дальше?


Может быть, познакомиться с живой традицией? 

http://yeshekhorlo.ru/
http://padmasambhava.r08.ru/

----------


## Германн

> Тока буддийская шуньявада* не сводится* к философии Цонкапы (что, впрочем, не означает несамодостаточности и небуддийскость последней). Более того, многие буддийские школы о Цонкапе и понятия не имеют.


Это ведь и не нужно. Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом). Йогическая техника без буддийской шуньявады  нужный опыт, автоматически, не порождает.

----------


## Нико

> И что ответил?


Я сама почему-то знала про это больше, чем он. Кункьен Джамьян Шепа говорит, что равнозначны, а другой -- Сонам Палден -- говорит, что нет. Это разные учебники разных монастырей. )

----------

Ондрий (14.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я сама почему-то знала про это больше, чем он. Кункьен Джамьян Шепа говорит, что равнозначны, а другой -- Сонам Палден -- говорит, что нет. Это разные учебники разных монастырей. )


Многозначность терминов запутывает.  :Frown: 
Например, "недвойственность".

В буддизме можно встретить в значении:
1. Срединный путь без впадения в две крайности (самобытия и полного небытия).
2. Упадана, эгоцентрическое противопоставление себя другим.
3. Противопоставление "внешнего" мира "внутреннему" как объективной реальности.

В адвайте можно встретить в значении:
1. Отрицание множественности достигших конечной нирваны.

Слово "недвойственность" одно, значения принципиально разные.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20886

----------


## Нико

> ]Многозначность терминов запутывает. 
> Например, "недвойственность".
> 
> В буддизме можно встретить в значении:
> 1. Срединный путь без впадения в две крайности (самобытия и полного небытия).
> 2. Упадана, эгоцентрическое противопоставление себя другим.
> 3. Противопоставление "внешнего" мира "внутреннему" как объективной реальности.
> 
> В адвайте можно встретить в значении:
> ...



"Недойственность" -- она и в Африке "недвойственность". Отсутствие различия между субъектом и объектом. По сути.Адвайта тут не при чём.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2013), Германн (14.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это ведь и не нужно. Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом). Йогическая техника без буддийской шуньявады  нужный опыт, автоматически, не порождает.


Откуда Германн это знает?  :Big Grin: 
 Двести страниц говорит, что держит туз. А может, это пиковая дама?

----------


## Кузьмич

> "Недойственность" -- она и в Африке "недвойственность". Отсутствие различия между субъектом и объектом. По сути.Адвайта тут не при чём.


Она, наверное, в голове, тоже может быть. Ну да смотря какая. 
 А как бы Вы объяснили отсутствие различий между субъектом и объектом? Ведь если есть два - субъект и объект, почему называются по разному, если различий нет?

----------


## Германн

> Откуда Германн это знает? 
>  Двести страниц говорит, что держит туз. А может, это пиковая дама?


Правильная постановка вопроса. Это вывод из веры в то, что Будда Шакьямуни всё-таки учил чему-то уникальному - и в то, что Учение Будды едино (что все буддийские школы наследники Будды). И это результат религиоведческого анализа, который тоже начинается с поиска фундаментальных различий, специфичности разных религий (потому что если две религии в сущности одинаковы, но развиваются самостоятельно, это следует специально объяснять).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Недойственность" -- она и в Африке "недвойственность".


Нико приносит нам ценную весть из Африки.




> Отсутствие различия между субъектом и объектом. По сути.


Нико заявляет, что еда--это сосиска, по сути.

----------


## Германн

Откуда агностик знает, что лучше ничего не знать, чем что-то знать? 
Любое человеческое знание есть или или прямой опыт, или допущение априори, или вывод из них. 
Позиция агностика ничем не лучше прочих, поскольку имеет такой же предположительный (отчасти метафизический) характер.

----------


## Нико

> Нико заявляет, что еда--это сосиска, по сути.


Если еда и сосиска для Вас -- недвойственность, то да. Хотя есть много других видов еды.

----------


## Dron

> Почему? Явление есть. Значит, термин не лишний.


В буддизме, конкретизирую, не лишний.

----------


## Dron

> Русское слово "страдание" покрывает все виды дукхи.


Без доп. комментариев? Нет, не покрывает.

----------


## Dron

Герман, у вас принцип совместимости с ПП как маркер еще в силе?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, у вас принцип совместимости с ПП как маркер еще в силе?


Да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кункьен Джамьян Шепа говорит, что равнозначны, а другой -- Сонам Палден -- говорит, что нет. Это разные учебники разных монастырей. )


И это при том, что они наверняка не все учебники успели из Тибета вывезти.

----------


## Dron

> Да.


Причем, совмещение у вас понимается как переход, нелогического характера, от школы не-МП к  МП?

----------


## Германн

> Причем, совмещение у вас понимается как теоретическая возможность смены своей школы неофитом на МП?


Нет. Как возможность совмещения доктрины с принципом _пустоты пустоты_ Чандракирти, без её разрушения. С теологией Парашивы, Парама Брахмана такое невозможно: _пустоты пустоты_ исключает монистическую субстанцию, исключает индуистский Атман как всеобщий субстрат. 

Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим конкретным принципом). Школа Мадхьямака-прасангика, взятая в целом, здесь ни при чём.

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Как возможность совмещения доктрины с принципом _пустоты пустоты_ Чандракирти, без её разрушения.


Что за "Принцип ПП Чандракирти"? У Чандры просто- пустота пустоты, вы согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Что за "Принцип ПП Чандракирти"? У Чандры просто- пустота пустоты, вы согласны?


Мы это уже обсуждали: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551490

----------


## Dron

> Мы это уже обсуждали: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551490


И как, вы согласны?

----------


## Германн

> И как, вы согласны?


Конечно. Пустота пуста. Еесли понять её _именно так_, это не разрушает ткань буддийской шуньявады. 
Совместимость с ПП Чандракирти критерий буддийскости (или аутентичности) конкретного школьного учения о пустоте.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно. Пустота пуста. И пустота, понятая именно так, не разрушает ткань буддийской шуньявады. 
> Это критерий буддийскости (или аутентичности) конкретного школьного учения о пустоте.


Я спрашивал вас, согласны ли вы, что у Чандры просто- пустота пустоты, а у вас- принцип. Слово "принцип" есть у Чандры?

----------


## Германн

> Я спрашивал вас, согласны ли вы, что у Чандры просто- пустота пустоты, а у вас- принцип. Слово "принцип" есть у Чандры?


Мы это уже обсуждали. 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр 111 - подробно написано, что ПП означает.
Меня не интересуют слова. Меня интересует исключительно _значение_.

----------


## Dron

> Мы это уже обсуждали. 
> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр 111 - подробно написано, что ПП означает.
> Меня не интересуют слова. Меня интересует исключительно _значение_.


Т.е. слова "принцип" там нет, верно ли это?
Я поясню неимоверную насущность такого вопроса. Складывается впечатление, что Чандракирти ни прямыми словами, ни по смыслу не говорил о некоем едином принципе, способном примирить сонм противоречивых толкований слова Будды.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Складывается впечатление, что Чандракирти ни прямыми словами, ни по смыслу не говорил о некоем едином принципе, способном примирить сонм противоречивых толкований слова Будды.


Ну как же, по Германну, этот единый принцип -- как раз и есть пустота пустоты. )))

----------


## Нико

> Конечно. Пустота пуста.


Мне это даже уже снится. )

----------


## Dron

> Мне это даже уже снится. )


Значит, на Джамбудвипе замутили хороший форум.

----------


## Нико

> Значит, на Джамбудвипе замутили хороший форум.


Германн -- родоначальник. Иначе бы все на Джамбудвипе все забыли бы про пустоту пустоты. )

----------


## Dron

> Германн -- родоначальник. Иначе бы все на Джамбудвипе все забыли бы про пустоту пустоты. )


Нет, это значит, что на Джамбудвипе замутили хороший форум, не более.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, это значит, что на Джамбудвипе замутили хороший форум, не более.


Без Германна ничего бы не получилось. (

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. слова "принцип" там нет, верно ли это?
> Я поясню неимоверную насущность такого вопроса. Складывается впечатление, что Чандракирти ни прямыми словами, ни по смыслу не говорил о некоем едином принципе, способном примирить сонм противоречивых толкований слова Будды.


Об этом говорил Чже Цонкапа: показать единство Учения Будды - заявленная цель Ламрима. Чандракирти разъяснял шуньяваду, как таковую: претендуя на правильное понимание сущности Учения Будды (поиск общего в тибетских школах, Тхераваде, Дзен целью своей, естественно, не ставил). В результате, был вербализован такой аспект пустоты, как ПП. Он вербализован не всегда, и не везде: но действительно, буддийский дискурс с ним принципиальным образом совместим. И в этой совместимости - специфика Будда-Дхармы. Парашива, Шива-Шакти, Ниргуна Брахман несовместимы с _пустотой пустоты_ (что отчётливо понимают представители шайво-шактистских учений). Зато все буддийские школы с ПП совместимы.

В другом топике близкий и родной нам человек, буддийский еретик Ондрий (еретиком быть ещё лучше, чем праведным иноверцем: на следующие жизни устанавливается связь с Дхармой) пишет: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post553807 




> .... а Ваджрадхра -> дхармадхату. Самантабхадра -> ригпу. Упанишады -> брахман. Шива -> сам себя. У Вишну, как обычно - свое особое мнение.
> все чего-то находят, если поглубже покопать )))) Некоторые даже выкапывают пустоту пустоты


Это неправильно. Брахман и Шива с ПП несовместимы. Дхармадхату и ригпа с ПП совместимы. 
Именно совместимость ригпа с _пустотой пустоты_, как аспектом кадаг, доказывает принципиальное отличие этого опыта от шайво-шактистского.
Авторитетные учителя внешней традиции никогда не опишут свой опыт как совместимый с ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Об этом говорил Чже Цонкапа: показать единство Учения Будды - заявленная цель Ламрима.


 Заявленная цель? Как именно заявленная, словами, печатными? Где, в каком месте Ламрима можно найти такое заявление? В бесплатном астральном приложении?





> Чандракирти разъяснял шуньяваду, как таковую:


Он разъяснял шунью. Его воззрение называется шуньявадой.



> претендуя на правильное понимание сущности Учения Будды (поиск общего в тибетских школах, Тхераваде, Дзен целью своей, естественно, не ставил). В результате, был вербализован такой аспект пустоты, как ПП. Он вербализован не всегда, и не везде: но действительно, буддийский дискурс с ним принципиальным образом совместим.


Вот, опять промелькнул принцип...



> И в этой совместимости - специфика Будда-Дхармы. Парашива, Шива-Шакти, Ниргуна Брахман несовместимы с _пустотой пустоты_ (что отчётливо понимают представители шайво-шактистских учений).


Отчетливо понимают? Вы это приводите как факт, в смысле это их собственно понимание? Вы общались с ними? Или это некий сферический идеальный тип сознательного честного шиваита?




> Зато все буддийские школы с ПП совместимы.


Логически, или иным образом?

----------


## Германн

> Заявленная цель? Как именно заявленная, словами, печатными? Где, в каком месте Ламрима можно найти такое заявление? В бесплатном астральном приложении?


В первом томе, на стр. 22-28.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/




> Отчетливо понимают? Вы это приводите как факт, в смысле это их собственно понимание? Вы общались с ними? Или это некий сферический идеальный тип сознательного честного шиваита?


Общался и практиковал, для сравнения, шиваитскую садхану (у меня была дикша). Вообще, всегда начинал знакомство с живой традицией: это касается не только буддизма, но любого учения вообще. Если Вас интересует, как конкретно я дискутировал с шиваитами: помню, дома обсуждал с активным членом Тантра-сангхи отличие шуньяты от пурнаты; и на работу ко мне специально приходил другой член Тантра-сангхи, вместе с двумя подругами, для спора о всеобщей субстанции. Это были развёрнутые частные беседы с практиками внешнего пути. Но это не значит, что стоит лишь мне увидеть шакта, как я сразу подрываюсь, и ПП. Напротив - как правило, они очень горды своей традицией, наивно считают шактизм первым в истории тантризмом, и никогда по-настоящему не осмысляли Нагарджуну с Чандракирти. Если люди счастливы, зачем тревожить. Максимум, могу спросить, читали ли всё-таки Чандракирти - когда с неизбежностью всплывает их догмат о тождестве конечных результатов двух тантризмов. Конечно, читали. Ну и всё.

----------


## Dron

> В первом томе, на стр. 22-28.
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/


Там двойная нумерация, уточните.





> Общался и практиковал, для сравнения, шиваитскую садхану (у меня была дикша). Вообще, всегда начинал знакомство с живой традицией: это касается не только буддизма, но любого учения вообще.


Да, что касается "живой традиции", особенно когда кто-то претендует быть ее носителем- на нее следует изначально положить самый тяжелый болт, который возможно отыскать в близлежащих индустриальных объектах (будь то строящееся метро, свалка, или Байконур). 
Гьелцап, ученик Цонкапы, именно так и поступал.

Ожидаю вашего ответа про то, как Читтаматра логически совместима с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Там двойная нумерация, уточните.


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_1.pdf в файле PDF стр. 82. В тексте 1-го тома Ламрима стр. "22".




> Да, что касается "живой традиции", особенно когда кто-то претендует быть ее носителем- на нее следует изначально положить самый тяжелый болт, который возможно отыскать в близлежащих индустриальных объектах (будь то строящееся метро, свалка, или Байконур). 
> Гьелцап, ученик Цонкапы, именно так и поступал.


Лучше положить болт на произвольный выбор из множества интерпретаций текста одной-единственной в качестве труЪ. 
Живая традиция даёт единственный критерий выбора. Иначе множество логически возможных интерпретаций будут равнозначными: утрачивается определённость, теряется  информация, энтропия растёт. В науке (sic!) это методология буддолога О.О. Розенберга: сначала интерпретация шастр со стороны живой традиции (лекции и книги  современных, традиционно признанных наставников), потом прочтение самих шастр с этой точки зрения, потом прочтение первоисточников, которые трактуют шастры. Если интерпретация первоисточника не соответствует живой традиции, это фальсификация: что делает суждения буддологов научными.  




> Ожидаю вашего ответа про то, как Читтаматра логически совместима с ПП.


Даже если ум не пуст, то "сама" пустота пуста. Читтаматра не учит всеобщему субстрату умов: алаи индивидуальны. Всеобщий субстрат занял бы в системе место пустоты: поскольку всё пусто. Но если "сама" пустота пуста, субстратом она не является. 
В книге Чандракирти "Введение в Мадхьямаку (с комментариями автора)", в переводе Донца, С-Птб, Евразия 2004 - стр. 119-121. В книге Чандракирти "Введение в Мадхьямику", в переводе Орлова, М. Шечен 2001 - стр. 136. (Глава шестая, строфа 34 с автокомментарием.)

Без освоения _пустоты пустоты_ нельзя достичь Пробуждения.

----------


## Германн

Гуманитарное знание не всегда является научным. Научные утверждения обязательно опровержимы: имеют условия установления своей неадекватности. Применительно к буддологии, такой проверкой на соответствие изучаемому предмету является соответствие интерпретаций буддолога интерпретациям живой традиции. Иначе буддолог сам становится квази-Ламой, создателем собственной буддийской школы. Это происходит сплошь и рядом: есть буддизм буддистов, и есть кафедральный буддизм буддологов. (Иногда даже как система неортодоксальной практики, как новое религиозное течение.) 

Ресурс Сураджа только кажется научно объективным. Это наукообразная апологетика кафедрального шактизма. Критерии научного знания, работающие в естественных науках - единственные критерии. Гуманитарное знание не всегда является наукой: ненаучное знание тоже имеет свою ценность, выполняет важные социальные функции (почему гуманитарные кафедры и существуют), но об объективности гуманитариев нет даже речи.

Кафедральные апологеты не менее религиозны, чем индийские брахманы. Просто культ науки настолько свойствен западному человеку, что не замечается его религиозный характер (утрата гуманитарным востоковедением критериев научного знания).

Не существует отдельной, особенной, гуманитарной науки.
Есть наука - и есть критерии научности. Опровержимость (фальсифицируемость) и принцип ограничения (запрет на что-либо).

----------


## Dron

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_1.pdf в файле PDF стр. 82. В тексте 1-го тома Ламрима стр. "22".


Какая 22? Латинская сверху, или индийская внизу?



> Лучше положить болт на произвольный выбор из множества интерпретаций текста одной-единственной в качестве труЪ.


Такому учат даже в детском саду. Верно вы подметили.



> Живая традиция даёт единственный критерий выбора.


Только включенный мозг дает достойный критерий выбора, так было и всегда будет.







> Даже если ум не пуст, то "сама" пустота пуста. Читтаматра не учит всеобщему субстрату умов: алаи индивидуальны. Всеобщий субстрат занял бы в системе место пустоты: поскольку всё пусто. Но если "сама" пустота пуста, субстратом она не является.


Читтаматра учит истинности ума, что не соответствует ПП. Я извиняюсь за некоторый повтор. Вы признаете, что три природы в читтаматринском толковании несколько противоречат ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Читтаматра учит истинности ума, что не соответствует ПП. Я извиняюсь за некоторый повтор. Вы признаете, что три природы в читтаматринском толковании несколько противоречат ПП?


Не признаю. Потому что "истинный ум" не один на всех. Е.А. Торчинов: 

"Как уже говорилось ранее, йогачарины признавали *множественность алая-виджнян*; каждое живое существо (грахака, эмпирический субъект) с переживаемым им миром объектов (грахья) сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне. Из этого следует, что каждое живое существо переживает свой собственный мир, отличный от миров других живых существ, и лишь Будда, в силу своего всеведения (сарваджнята), знает содержания сознания и миры всех существ. Отсюда следует вопрос: почему же миры, переживаемые всеми существами, столь сходны, что могут рассматриваться как один и тот же мир? Ответ йогачары: в силу общности кармы, определяющей уровень развертывания сознания каждого типа существ (людей, животных и т. д.) и характер их тел как объективации их кармических плодов, к которым и «подстраивается» тип переживаемого ими «объективного» мира. Другими словами, поскольку все мы — люди, то и переживаемые нами миры есть «миры людей», все же различия между ними определены особенностями индивидуальной кармы. Как говорится в «Виджняптиматра сиддхи шастре», подобно тому как свет многих ламп в одном помещении образует единое освещение, так и миры множества существ образуют единую согласованную реальность (в относительном смысле этого слова)."

----------


## Dron

> Не признаю. Потому что "истинный ум" не один на всех. Е.А. Торчинов:


Вы признаете, что в читтаматринской трактовке имеется противоречие МП  не по параметру- наличие/отстутствие Единого ума?

----------


## Германн

> Вы признаете, что в читтаматринской трактовке имеется противоречие МП  не по параметру- наличие/отстутствие Единого ума?


Конечно. Но принципа (или аспекта) _пустоты пустоты_ разногласия между буддийскими школами не касаются. 
Школа, противоречащая именно ПП не сможет отличить своё учение от шайво-шактистского или даосского, а потому в ближайшей исторической перспективе (если нет географической и информационной изоляции) перестанет быть интересной для людей. Адепты еретической школы перейдут в вероучение, монизм которого однозначен. Потому что таковы их духовные потребности.
Именно это и произошло с буддизмом в Индии, когда сформировался шиваизм. Разрушение Наланды ни при чём.

----------


## Dron

> Конечно. Но принципа (или аспекта) _пустоты пустоты_ разногласия между буддийскими школами не касаются.


В признаете, что в турбо марксизме от Ленина нет противоречия вашему принципу?

----------


## Германн

> В признаете, что в турбо марксизме от Ленина нет противоречия вашему принципу?


Есть противоречие. Там есть учение о Материи, о всеобщем субстрате. 
Не зря Вантус, интерпретатор дхармадхату в качестве объективной реальности, разделяет такое воззрение.

----------


## Dron

> Есть противоречие. Там есть учение о Материи, о всеобщем субстрате. 
> Не зря Вантус, интерпретатор дхармадхату в качестве объективной реальности, разделяет такое воззрение.


Зря. Но речь не об этом.
Материя- не какой нибудь всеобщий субстрат, а вполне различные элементы. Атомы вашего мозга не есть атомы мозга мертвого Эйнштейна. 
Хотя, если они были впитаны корнями рядом растущей яблони, из яблок которой сделали кальвадос, который был употреблен фанатом Эйнштена, который чихнул на доставленный вам по заказу из Австрии (или откуда там) кремовый торт, который вы съели-то да, атомы вашего мозга и атомы мозга мертвого Эйнштейна идентичны.
Но, согласитесь- это ведь редкая удача, которую возводить в принцип, как минимум, необоснованно. Нет субстрата в материализме. Согласны?

----------


## Германн

Субстрат в материализме есть - Материя (или Энергия) со своей стороны едина, и лишь представляется как нечто дробное. Что же касается плюралистических систем, политеизма в частности, в них нет учения о пустоте.

1. Буддизм отличается от остальных систем учением о пустоте во всех школах и линиях. 
2. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом).

----------


## Dron

> Субстрат в материализме есть - Материя (или Энергия) со своей стороны едина, и лишь представляется как нечто дробное.


Нет, реально лишь дробное, и оно называется Материей только лишь для удобства общения, не более, согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Нет, реально лишь дробное, и оно называется Материей только лишь для удобства общения, не более, согласны?


Если реально лишь дробное, это плюрализм (атомизм). Бывает материализм и в такой форме. В нём нет учения о пустоте. Буддизм в целом - это шуньявада. На что есть стандартное шиваитское возражение: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post544754 Поэтому, п.1. дополняется п.2:

1. Буддизм отличается от остальных систем учением о пустоте во всех школах и линиях. 
2. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом).

----------


## Dron

> Если реально лишь дробное, это плюрализм (атомизм). Бывает материализм и в такой форме. В нём нет учения о пустоте.


Как и противоречия ПП, вы согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Как и противоречия ПП, вы согласны?


Если нет п.1, то и уточнять п.2. нечего. 
Буддизм это шуньявада. Что не шуньявада, то не буддизм.

P.S. Современная физика не атомизм: "Однажды в аспирантуру в Принстоне мне позвонил проф. Уилер и сказал: “Фейнман! Я знаю, почему у всех электронов одинаковый заряд и одинаковая масса”. — “Почему же?” — “Потому что всё это один и тот же электрон”.

----------


## Dron

> Если нет п.1, то и уточнять п.2. нечего.


Я задал вам ясный вопрос Герман, крайне огорчительно было бы видеть ваше уклонение от него, итак- материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Я задал вам ясный вопрос Герман, крайне огорчительно было бы видеть ваше уклонение от него, итак- материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?


Атомизм - не учение о пустотности, а потому не буддизм. 
То, что не-буддизм не противоречит ПП, не имеет значения: разница и так очевидна.
Совместимость с ПП уточнение значения Третьей печати, а не замена её философией Чандракирти.

----------


## Dron

> Атомизм - не учение о пустотности, а потому не буддизм.


Читтаматра - тоже не учение о пустотности МП.

Поэтому вопрос в силе-материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Читтаматра - тоже не учение о пустотности МП.
> Поэтому вопрос в силе-материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?


Читтаматра учение о пустотности, и в этом качестве не противоречит ПП, поэтому Будда-Дхарма.
Шиваизм имеет учение о пустотности, но противоречит ПП, поэтому не Будда-Дхарма.
Атомизм не учение о пустотности, поэтому не Будда-Дхарма.

В более глубоком анализе, есть противоречие "ставшей" реальности атомов ПП.
Но оно не лежит на поверхности, можно и не доводить анализ до "ставшей" - законченной, неизменной - объективной реальности.

Совместимость с ПП не является необходимым определением Будда-Дхармы, но является достаточным.
Учение о пустотности является необходимым определением Будда-Дхармы, но не является достаточным (без уточнения о совместимости с ПП).

----------


## Dron

> Читтаматра учение о пустотности,


Нет, вовсе нет, Читтаматра - не учение о пустотности МП.

Вопрос в силе-материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Нет, вовсе нет, Читтаматра - не учение о пустотности МП.


При чём тут школа Мадхьямака-прасангика? Совместимость с принципом ПП - не то же самое, что вербализация этого принципа. Тем более, не то же самое, что вербализация всех тезисов Мадхьямака-прасангики, и даже не совместимость со всеми принципами МП. Речь идёт только о доктринальной совместимости с _пустотой пустоты_.




> Вопрос в силе-материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?


Любой материализм, любой атомизм противоречит ПП: потому что реальность единой материи, как и реальность самосущих (ставших, в качестве конкретных "вещей", сущих со своей стороны, отдельно) атомов - это всеобщая реальность, занимающая место пустоты (которая "сама" пуста, и отдельной реальностью не является: пустоту нельзя мысленно ухватить ни как объективное Единое, ни как набор объективных "вещей", множество таких отдельных, изолированных в своей сущности Единых).

----------


## Dron

> При чём тут школа Мадхьямака-прасангика?


Сейчас узнаем, смотрите, как мы это проделаем: МП совместима с ПП? .

Вопрос в силе-материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП? Даже если там нет и запаха субстрата?

----------


## Германн

Возможно, Dron, Вы хотите спросить о другом: пуст ли материализм, как учение? Пуст: его можно так переформулировать, переформатировать, что он окажется по значению Будда-Дхармой. Но это уже не будет материализмом по значению. Точно так же, буддизм можно интерпретировать так, что он перестанет быть Будда-Дхармой: Учение тоже пусто. Пусто ли значение? Пусто: если освоить пустотность знания-понимания как такового, любое значение обнаружится природой Будды, в чём проявится мудрость Будды. Так можно и Пробудиться.

----------


## Dron

> Возможно, Dron, Вы хотите спросить о другом: пуст ли материализм, как учение?


Нет, я не хочу об этом спрашивать, ибо всякое явление пусто изначально.
Я скромно хочу узнать следующее:

1) МП совместима с ПП? 
2) Материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП? Даже если там нет и запаха субстрата?

----------


## Германн

> Сейчас узнаем, смотрите, как мы это проделаем: МП совместима с ПП?


Совместима. Более того, вербализует ПП.




> Вопрос в силе-материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП? Даже если там нет и запаха субстрата?


Противоречит. Запах субстрата (атмана) и полного небытия (голого отсутствия атмана) есть везде: две крайности определяют двойственное видение. Всеобщий субстрат атомизма - это множество субстанциональных атомов, вместо одной-единствнной субстанции. Множество субстанциональных атомов, как и единая Субстанция - объективная реальность, сущая отдельно от явлений, со своей стороны. Такая объективная реальность - прямая противоположность, по значению, пустой пустоте.

Или есть объективная (отдельная от явлений) реальность, стоящая за явлениями.
Или пустота (при том, что все явления пусты) - пуста, т.е. не является такой реальностью.

----------


## Dron

> Совместима. Более того, вербализует ПП.


Совместима ли Читтаматра?





> Всеобщий субстрат атомизма - это множество субстанциональных атомов, вместо одной-единствнной субстанции. Множество субстанциональных атомов, как и единая Субстанция - объективная реальность, сущая отдельно от явлений, со своей стороны.


Тогда пришло время из вашего определения позиции вселенских оппонентов буддизма убрать слово "Единая", верно?


Материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Совместима ли Читтаматра?


Совместима с ПП. При том, что не вербализует ПП.




> Тогда пришло время из вашего определения позиции вселенских оппонентов буддизма убрать слово "Единая", верно?


Всеобщий субстрат, единая на всех реальность, объективная - противоположность пустой пустоты.




> Материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?


Противоречит. Всеобщий субстрат атомизма - это множество субстанциональных атомов, вместо одной-единствнной субстанции. Множество субстанциональных атомов, как и единая Субстанция - объективная реальность, сущая отдельно от явлений, со своей стороны.

Но не обязательно доводить анализ до таких глубин. 
То, что атомизм не буддизм, ясно из того, что атомизм не учение о дхармах: не шуньявада.

1. Буддизм это шуньявада. Он отличается от остальных систем учением о пустоте во всех школах и линиях. 
2. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим принципом).

----------


## Dron

> Совместима с ПП. При том, что не вербализует ПП.


Притом, что вербализует ровно обратное ПП?






> Но не обязательно доводить анализ до таких глубин.


Обязательно, иначе однажды за вас это сделает кто-то другой. 


Материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Притом, что вербализует ровно обратное ПП?


В чём обратность формулировки? Читтаматра постулирует множественность Атманов? Нет: индивидуальная Алая не индивидуальный Атман. 
Алая не стоит за дхармами в готовом виде, как нечто отдельное от дхарм, независимо сущее со своей стороны - как носитель дхарм, дхармин.




> Материализм в форме верного атомизма противоречит ПП?


Противоречит, потому что постулирует всеобщую реальность как Единый Атман (единый носитель дхарм) или множество Атманов (множество носителей).

----------


## Dron

> В чём обратность формулировки?


В том, что Читтаматра заявляет истинность паратантры.




> Противоречит, потому что постулирует всеобщую реальность как Единый Атман или множество Атманов.


Читтаматра постулирует множественные атманы, с т.з. МП.

----------


## Курт

> В буддизме, конкретизирую, не лишний.


Очепятка? ))

----------


## Dron

> Очепятка? ))


Очевидная очепятка, спасибо, Курт.

----------


## Курт

> Очевидная очепятка, спасибо, Курт.


Хорошо. Если термин "эго" в буддизме лишний, то какие термины, обозначающие психические процессы, могущие быть осознанными как "свои", используются в буддизме? Чем они лучше?

----------

Сергей Хос (16.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В том, что Читтаматра заявляет истинность паратантры.


Истинность паратантры - не то же самое, что всеобщая объективная реальность (отдельный _(-ные)_ носитель_ (-тели)_ дхарм за ними, способный _(-ные)_ к отдельному от дхарм существованию).




> Читтаматра постулирует множественные атманы, с т.з. МП.


Не обязательно. Другое дело, что её можно интерпретировать именно так, в чём слабость школы с т.зр. МП.

Е.А. Торчинов: 

"Алая-виджняна, таким образом, является коренным сознанием (мула-виджняна), или, как говорят тибетцы, это есть «сознание — корень всего» (тиб. сем кюн жи/семс кюн гжи). Все остальные виды сознания (семивидное эмпирическое сознание) с их интенциональностью и содержаниями проистекают из алая-виджняны или, точнее, являются формами ее инобытия, ее превращенными формами (паринама). Но алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии."

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо. Если термин "эго" в буддизме лишний, то какие термины, обозначающие психические процессы, могущие быть осознанными как "свои", используются в буддизме? Чем они лучше?


Например- виджняна. Лучше тем, что не вносят диссонанс в выстроенную задолго до Фрейда систему, компренде, Курт?

----------


## Dron

> Истинность паратантры - не то же самое, что всеобщая объективная реальность 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				(отдельный _(-ные)_ носитель_ (-тели)_ дхарм за ними, способный _(-ные)_ к отдельному от дхарм существованию).


Зато она противоречит ПП, вы признаете это? 




> Не обязательно. Другое дело, что её можно интерпретировать именно так, в чём слабость школы с т.зр. МП.
> 
> Е.А. Торчинов: 
> 
> "Алая-виджняна, таким образом, является коренным сознанием (мула-виджняна), или, как говорят тибетцы, это есть «сознание — корень всего» (тиб. сем кюн жи/семс кюн гжи). Все остальные виды сознания (семивидное эмпирическое сознание) с их интенциональностью и содержаниями проистекают из алая-виджняны или, точнее, являются формами ее инобытия, ее превращенными формами (паринама). Но алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии."


Все верно, для МП такая алайя- лишняя шестеренка.

----------


## Германн

> Зато она противоречит ПП, вы признаете это?


Нет, не признаю. Паратантра не противоречит ПП, потому что "алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и *не субстанция*. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, *алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию*, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что *алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна*. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии." (Торчинов)




> Все верно, для МП такая алайя- лишняя шестеренка.


Какая разница, лишняя ли она для школы МП в целом - если конкретно принципу ПП не противоречит (совместима с ним)?

----------


## Dron

> Нет, не признаю. Паратантра не противоречит ПП,


Истинное существование паратантры не противоречит не истинному существованию паратантры?

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не признаю. Паратантра не противоречит ПП, потому что "алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и *не субстанция*. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, *алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию*, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что *алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна*. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии." (Торчинов)


 :Wink: 



> Какая разница, лишняя ли она для школы МП в целом - если конкретно принципу ПП не противоречит (совместима с ним)?


Как она совместима? Для кого? Для Вас? Или для читтаматринов?

----------


## Курт

> Хорошо. Если термин "эго" в буддизме лишний, то какие термины, обозначающие психические процессы, могущие быть осознанными как "свои", используются в буддизме?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Например- виджняна.


1. Как-то странно сводить все, что подразумевают под "эго", к какой-то одной скандхе. Тогда уж сюда стоит добавить еще самскару и ведану.
2. Разве у архата нет виджняны?



> Лучше тем, что не вносят диссонанс в выстроенную задолго до Фрейда систему, компренде, Курт?


Да при чем тут Фрейд. Это уже понятие, воспринятое и переработанное западной культурой - строго в том смысле, в каком его употреблял основатель психоанализа, его сейчас мало кто употребляет.
Просто тут вот в чем дело. Если учение живое, то, попадая в новую культурную среду, оно будет пользоваться понятиями этой среды и по-новому выражать себя в них. Замкнуть его в рамках тех понятий, которые сформировались совсем в другом месте и совсем в другое время вряд ли получится, да и совсем это было бы не здорово, если бы получилось.
Что плохого в "западном буддизме" со своей спецификой? Вот китайцам или тибетцам там почему-то можно свою специфику иметь, а европейцам западло? ))

----------


## Нико

Из ГЛ: 

Из четырех школ буддийской философии основными считаются Читтаматра и Мадхьямика, так как они утверждают как бессамостность личности, так и бессамостность явлений. Читтаматра, которая также носит название Йогачара, считает, что свое конечное воззрение Будда изложил в ходе третьего поворота Колеса Дхармы. В «Сутре, распутывающей мысль», относящейся к третьему повороту Колеса Дхармы, утверждается, что учения первых двух поворотов требуют толкования. В частности, в этой сутре указано, что тот, кто буквально воспринимает учение второго поворота Колеса Дхармы, в котором говорится: «Все явления лишены собственной сущности; не порождаясь и не исчезая, явления изначально умиротворены и по своей природе полностью отделены от юдоли страданий», впадает в крайность нигилизма. Поэтому, как считают читтаматрины, истинное значение сутр второго поворота Колеса Дхармы может быть раскрыто только на основе третьего поворота.
Что же, в соответствии со школой Читтаматра, означает учение второго поворота о том, что все явления не имеют собственной сущности? В «Вопросах бодхисаттвы Пара-мартхасамудгаты», одной из глав «Сутры, распутывающей мысль», говорится, что учение второго поворота об отсутствии сущности у всех феноменов было дано с точки зрения трех видов отсутствия сущности. Три различных вида отсутствия сущности устанавливаются отдельно для каждого из трех классов феноменов, называемых «тремя природами»  – номинально существующих * (*Тиб. kun btags, санскр. parikalpita.), зависимых от другого* (*Тиб. gzhan dbang, санскр. paratantra.) и полностью установленных * (*Тиб. yongs grub, санскр. parinishpanna.). Номинально существующие феномены не имеют сущности в том смысле, что существуют не в силу собственных свойств, а лишь в зависимости от мысленного обозначения. *Тем не менее, в школе Читтаматра толкование понятия «существующий только в зависимости от мысленного обозначения» коренным образом отличается от трактовки этого термина в школе Прасангика*. Приверженцы Читтаматры рассматривают номинальные феномены как не существующие в силу собственных свойств, однако, если брать в расчет толкование термина «существующий в силу собственных свойств» в школе Прасангика, *то в потоке ума практиков Читтаматры все же остается подобное представление даже применительно к номинально существующим природам.* 
Зависимые природы, или, иными словами, составные феномены, не имеют сущности в том смысле, что не могут рождаться сами собой. Это означает, что они возникают не самостоятельно, а в силу других причин и условий. 
Полностью установленные природы (или пустота всех феноменов), являющиеся высшими объектами созерцания на путях очищения, представляют собой абсолютное отсутствие сущности. Это объясняется тем, что они абсолютны и тождественны отсутствию сущности, или бессамостности, объекта отрицания. Таким образом, полностью установленные природы — это конечная, абсолютная природа явлений, а основами этой пустоты служат природы, зависимые от другого. *Полностью установленная природа есть пустота зависимой природы от номинально существующей природы, где последняя является объектом отрицания.*
Что же представляет собой номинально существующая природа, от которой пусты зависимые природы? Это очень глубокая тема, требующая детального объяснения, но вкратце можно сказать, что, к примеру, номинально существующая природа формы – это установленность формы в силу собственных свойств как основы для концептуального сознания. Подобной природы вообще не существует: *форма* пуста от подобного существования.
Существование феноменов в силу собственных свойств в качестве основ для концептуального сознания опровергает Асанга, приводя в своем труде «Свод учений Махаяны» такие доводы:

(1)	Поскольку знание о [наименовании объекта] не предшествует [познанию] его наименования,
(2)	Поскольку [один объект может именоваться] по-разному, и
(3)	Поскольку [наименование] не ограничено [одним объектом], 

то, если бы, (к примеру, пузатый предмет с широким днищем, способный служить вместилищем для жидкости, существовал по природе в качестве основы для условного словесного обозначения «горшок», возник бы ряд противоречий: 1) именуемое, к примеру «горшком», существовало бы в сущности этого (пузатого предмета; (2) один объект, имеющий множество названий, был бы) множествен; и (3) сущности (многих объектов, таких как люди с одинаковыми именами), смешались бы между собой. Следовательно, доказано, (что объекты не установлены в силу собственных свойств в качестве основ для концептуального сознания).

К примеру, если бы форма существовала в силу собственных свойств как основа для концептуального сознания или наименования, то еще до того, как мы узнали бы ее название, у нас при одном взгляде на нее возникало бы осознание, думающее: «Это форма». Однако это не так: мы не можем сказать, как называются те или иные предметы, пока не узнаем их названий. Кроме того, если один предмет имеет несколько названий, он, по этой теории, должен представлять собой несколько предметов, что абсурдно. Так же и несколько разных предметов, называемых одинаково, должны стать одним предметом, а это тоже абсурд. Путем подобных доказательств можно установить, что формы и прочее не существуют в силу собственных свойств в качестве основ для концептуального сознания. 
Возьмем, к примеру, наше зрительное сознание, воспринимающее голубой цвет. Оно воспринимает пятно голубого цвета не только как нечто установленное посредством собственных свойств в качестве основы для концептуального сознания, но и как некое явление, находящееся вне зрительного сознания и отражающееся в этом сознании. Однако в школе Читтаматра это объясняется так: благодаря активации предрасположенностей, накопленных с безначальных времен в сознании-хранилище, пятно голубого цвета, к примеру, видится как внешний объект, но фактически таковым не является. Когда посредством рассуждений мы придем к выводу, что, хотя все явления, казалось бы, существуют отдельно от воспринимающего их сознания, на самом деле они по своей сути одно с этим сознанием, мы постигнем пустоту. *Школа Читтаматра предлагает воззрение о недвойственности, которая в данном контексте означает пустоту постигающего субъекта и постигаемого объекта от различия по сути, или пустоту объектов от существования в силу собственных свойств в качестве основ для концептуального сознания.* 
Когда мы постигаем, что объекты не существуют как нечто внешнее по отношению к воспринимающему их сознанию, эти объекты перестают казаться нам самостоятельными, незыблемыми основами желания, ненависти и прочего. Таким образом, воззрение Читтаматры весьма полезно, и многие индийские ученые достигли высот постижения, опираясь на это воззрение. Кроме того, множество йогинов и великих последователей Мантраяны изначально опирались на эту систему в своей практике. Но и в наши дни это воззрение может быть кое-кому полезным. *Несмотря на то, что, с точки зрения школы Мадхьямика Прасангика, воззрение школы Читтаматра можно опровергнуть*, оно подходит для практики, если соответствует складу ума того или иного человека.

----------


## Германн

> Истинное существование паратантры не противоречит не истинному существованию паратантры?





> Как она совместима? Для кого? Для Вас? Или для читтаматринов?


"алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии." (Торчинов)

То, что описано Евгением Алексеевичем, исключает субстрат (не-мгновенный дхармин, носитель мгновенных дхарм, стоящий за дхармами и отедельный от них: способный к самостоятельному существованию без дхарм). Значит, не противоречит пустоте пустоте (отказу пустоте в роли всеобщего субстрата).

----------


## Dron

> 1. Как-то странно сводить все, что подразумевают под "эго", к какой-то одной скандхе. Тогда уж сюда стоит добавить еще самскару и ведану.


Кто это скандху подразумевает под "эго" ? Санта Клаус и вы, хором? Я не подразумеваю, уж постарайтесь понять.



> 2. Разве у архата нет виджняны?


Есть.




> Да при чем тут Фрейд. Это уже понятие, воспринятое и переработанное западной культурой - строго в том смысле, в каком его употреблял основатель психоанализа, его сейчас мало кто употребляет.
> Просто тут вот в чем дело. Если учение живое, то, попадая в новую культурную среду, оно будет пользоваться понятиями этой среды и по-новому выражать себя в них. Замкнуть его в рамках тех понятий, которые сформировались совсем в другом месте и совсем в другое время вряд ли получится, да и совсем это было бы не здорово, если бы получилось.


Возможно, но к термину "эго" это отношения не имеет. Вполне возможно отсечь его ко всем чертям безо всякого ущерба. Такие вот дела.




> Что плохого в "западном буддизме" со своей спецификой? Вот китайцам или тибетцам там почему-то можно свою специфику иметь, а европейцам западло? ))


Западло. Достаточно уж специфики, не надо своей нагромождать. В существующем бы разобраться, компренде?

----------


## Нико

> "алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии." (Торчинов)
> 
> То, что описано Евгением Алексеевичем, исключает субстрат (не-мгновенный дхармин, носитель мгновенных дхарм, стоящий за дхармами и отедельный от них: способный к самостоятельному существованию без дхарм). Значит, не противоречит пустоте пустоте (отказу пустоте в роли всеобщего субстрата).


Вы прочли мою цитату из ГЛ? Вы больше доверяете Торчинову или Далай-ламе?

----------


## Курт

> Кто это скандху подразумевает под "эго" ? Санта Клаус и вы, хором? Я не подразумеваю, уж постарайтесь понять.


Никто не подразумевает. Есть явление. К нему на западе приклеили ярлык "эго". Вы говорите - "этот ярлычок не нужен, давайте заменим его на ярлычок, на котором написано "виджняна"". Но так не получается. Явление, на которое в западной культуре навешивали ярлык "эго", местами значительно шире, чем явление, на которое в буддизме навешивали ярлычок "виджняна".



> Западло. Достаточно уж специфики, не надо своей нагромождать. В существующем бы разобраться, компренде?


Рассмотрите версию: родимая культурная специфика как раз и помогает разобраться в существующем.

----------


## Нико

> Явление, на которое в западной культуре навешивали ярлык "эго", местами значительно шире, чем явление, на которое в буддизме навешивали ярлычок "виджняна".


А явление, на которое в буддизме навешивают ярлык "эго", шире или уже чем то, что есть в западной культуре?

----------


## Dron

> Никто не подразумевает.


Тогда впредь так не пишите, как написали. Пишите иначе, компренде?



> Есть явление. К нему на западе приклеили ярлык "эго".


Кто приклеил? Я- не приклеивал. Курт, не привешивайте мне всякое. Прошу вас изобразить хотя бы бледное подобие аргументов.



> Вы говорите - "этот ярлычок не нужен, давайте заменим его на ярлычок, на котором написано "виджняна"". Но так не получается.


У меня получается. У всех получается. А у вас не получается? Не преувеличивайте, Курт.



> Явление, на которое в западной культуре навешивали ярлык "эго", местами значительно шире, чем явление, на которое в буддизме навешивали ярлычок "виджняна".


Именно поэтому стоит от этого ярлыка отказаться немедленно, не сходя с места.




> Рассмотрите версию: родимая культурная специфика как раз и помогает разобраться в существующем.


Версия рассмотрена и подлежит сливу немедленно после прочтения. Ибо разбираться помогает не специфическое, а универсальное, такие вот дела, Курт.

----------


## Курт

> А явление, на которое в буддизме навешивают ярлык "эго", шире или уже чем то, что есть в западной культуре?


Дрон говорит, что в буддизме такого ярлыка не навешивают.

----------


## Нико

> Дрон говорит, что в буддизме такого ярлыка не навешивают.


Ещё как навешивают. Чтобы потом опровергнуть. Или подтвердить его пустоту. В иных случаях -- пустоту пустоты. )

----------


## Курт

> У меня получается. У всех получается. А у вас не получается? Не преувеличивайте, Курт.


Не получается. Как минимум, самскару и ведану еще придется добавить к виджняне, чтобы что-то начало приблизительно совпадать. Да и то - не везде и не во всем.



> Явление, на которое в западной культуре навешивали ярлык "эго", местами значительно шире, чем явление, на которое в буддизме навешивали ярлычок "виджняна".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Именно поэтому стоит от этого ярлыка отказаться немедленно, не сходя с места.


"Бороду-то я сбрею, а вот умище куда девать?" (с)
От смены ярлычков само явление не изменится.
Это все равно, как если бы у нас была клетка с зайцем, белкой и ежом, на которой висела табличка "лесные звери". Вам эта табличка не нравится из-за слишком неопределенного смысла, и вы вешаете туда табличку "заячье филе - 200 р." Но, во-первых, в этой вашей табличке не учтены белочка и ежик, а во-вторых, дело происходит в зоопарке и освежевать вам этого зайца никто не даст.



> Версия рассмотрена и подлежит сливу немедленно после прочтения. Ибо разбираться помогает не специфичекое, а универсальное, такие вот дела, Курт.


Если универсальное выражено строго в чужой специфике, то до этого самого универсального есть реальный риск не добраться, приняв чужой способ выражения универсального за универсальное, как оно есть.

----------


## Германн

> Вы прочли мою цитату из ГЛ? Вы больше доверяете Торчинову или Далай-ламе?


Найдите в ГЛ, как пустота трактуется, согласно Читтаматре, в качестве субстрата. (Всё пусто. Если пустота субстрат, у всего есть субстрат.)
Либо найти в ГЛ, как утверждается всеобщий субстрат, согласно Читтаматре. (Всеобщий субстрат будет стоять за пустотой. Что против ПП.)

Ничего подобного не вижу.
Читтаматра ПП не противоречит.

----------


## Dron

> Не получается. Как минимум, самскару и ведану еще придется добавить к виджняне, чтобы что-то начало приблизительно совпадать. Да и то - не везде и не во всем.


Что совпадать, зачем? Я вам, Курт, талдычу, что эго лишний термин, а вы мне подгоняете свежевыпеченные формы, чтобы я их окрестил этим именем. Уймитесь, прошу вас, я не буду. Не мое просто, компренде?



> "Бороду-то я сбрею, а вот умище куда девать?" (с)


Не шутите с бородой.




> От смены ярлычков само явление не изменится.


Какое? Слонопотамообразное?



> Это все равно, как если бы у нас была клетка с зайцем, белкой и ежом, на которой висела табличка "лесные звери". Вам эта табличка не нравится из-за слишком неопределенного смысла, и вы вешаете туда табличку "заячье филе - 200 р." Но, во-первых, в этой вашей табличке не учтены белочка и ежик, а во-вторых, дело происходит в зоопарке и освежевать вам этого зайца никто не даст.


Мне эта табличка не нравится именно из за ясно определенного смысла, лишнего в буддизме.




> Если универсальное выражено строго в чужой специфике, то до этого самого универсального есть реальный риск не добраться, приняв чужой способ выражения универсального за универсальное, как оно есть.


Я готов поиметь такой риск не по детски.

----------


## Нико

> Найдите в ГЛ, как пустота трактуется, согласно Читтаматре, в качестве субстрата. (Всё пусто. Если пустота субстрат, у всего есть субстрат.)
> Либо найти в ГЛ, как утверждается всеобщий субстрат, согласно Читтаматре. (Всеобщий субстрат будет стоять за пустотой. Что против ПП.)
> 
> Ничего подобного не вижу.
> Читтаматра ПП не противоречит.


В читтаматре абсолютной истиной является отсутствие сущностного различия между субъектом и объектом. При этом ум наделяется истинным бытием. И все три природы тоже, по сути.Вы, наверное, невнимательно прочли. Можно все Гарвардские лекции прочитать, не отрывками. )) Для ознакомления. В читттаматре нет никакой ПП.

----------


## Нико

> Какое? Слонопотамообразное?


Рогообразное. )

----------


## Нико

> "Бороду-то я сбрею, а вот умище куда девать?" (с)


Вот это сойдёт за слоган данного треда.

----------


## Германн

> В читтаматре абсолютной истиной является отсутствие сущностного различия между субъектом и объектом. При этом ум наделяется истинным бытием. И все три природы тоже, по сути.Вы, наверное, невнимательно прочли. Можно все Гарвардские лекции прочитать, не отрывками. )) Для ознакомления. В читттаматре нет никакой ПП.


Знаю.

Найдите в ГЛ, как пустота трактуется, согласно Читтаматре, в качестве субстрата.
Либо найти в ГЛ, как утверждается всеобщий субстрат, согласно Читтаматре.

Это будет противоречием ПП - о совместимости с которой была речь.

----------


## Dron

> Вот это сойдёт за слоган данного треда.


Это сойдет за слоган любого треда. Не вижу буддийской специфики.

----------


## Нико

> Знаю.
> 
> Найдите в ГЛ, как пустота трактуется, согласно Читтаматре, в качестве субстрата.
> Либо найти в ГЛ, как утверждается всеобщий субстрат, согласно Читтаматре.
> 
> Это будет противоречием ПП - о совместимости с которой была речь.


Читтаматра -- это школа "только ума". Как известно. Так вот, там всеобщий субстрат -- это ум, а не пустота пустоты.

----------


## Нико

> Это сойдет за слоган любого треда. Не вижу буддийской специфики.


Так и я не вижу тут особо буддийской специфики. Так, слабые попытки.

----------


## Dron

> Так и я не вижу тут особо буддийской специфики. Так, слабые попытки.


Тогда растворите их в заре своего ума.

----------


## Нико

> Тогда растворите их в заре своего ума.


Скорее, в закате своего ума. )))

----------


## Dron

> Скорее, в закате своего ума. )))


Ну, пусть будет драма, и сворачивание элементов. Бывает такое.

----------


## Курт

> От смены ярлычков само явление не изменится.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Какое? Слонопотамообразное?


А с чего бы явление "психические процессы, могущие быть осознанными как "свои"" вы относите к категории слонопотамообразных явлений?



> Мне эта табличка не нравится именно из за ясно определенного смысла, лишнего в буддизме.


Но они в натуре лесные звери. Мамой клянус, да!

----------


## Германн

> Читтаматра -- это школа "только ума". Как известно. Так вот, там всеобщий субстрат -- это ум, а не пустота пустоты.


Один и тот же ум на всех? Где об этом сказано в ГЛ, согласно учению Читтаматры?

----------


## Dron

> А с чего бы явление "психические процессы, могущие быть осознанными как "свои"" вы относите к категории слонопотамообразных явлений?


Не отношу, и не собираюсь. Для меня с прикольным термином ЭГО вопрос решен.




> Но они в натуре лесные звери. Мамой клянус, да!


Не надо так.

----------


## Курт

> Не отношу, и не собираюсь. Для меня с прикольным термином ЭГО вопрос решен.


А с явлением, на которое этот ярлычок навешивался?

----------


## Dron

> А с явлением, на которое этот ярлычок навешивался?


Кем навешивался?) Не смешите мои школьные кеды, Курт, они и так настрадались. Отпустите их с миром, будьте великодушны.

----------


## Нико

> Один и тот же ум на всех? Где об этом сказано в ГЛ, согласно учению Читтаматры?


Там не говорится про "один ум на всех". Вообще в учении читтаматры надо бы разобраться хорошенько сначала. прежде чем уравнивать алая-виджняну с пустотой пустоты.

----------


## Курт

> Кем навешивался?)


Западной культурной средой.
Но какая разница, кем навешивался ярлычок? Главное, что явление никуда не делось...

----------


## Dron

> Западной культурной средой.


Нет, только теми, кто всюду желает видеть лишь знакомое. Верно?

----------


## Курт

> Нет, только теми, кто всюду желает видеть лишь знакомое. Верно?


Куда бы вы не пошли, от своих ног вам никуда не деться. Верно?

----------


## Dron

> Куда бы вы не пошли, от своих ног вам никуда не деться. Верно?


Верно, и куда бы вы не натоптали, от своих слов вам никуда не деться, верно?

----------


## Курт

> Верно, и куда бы вы не натоптали, от своих слов вам никуда не деться, верно?


Неверно.

----------


## Dron

> Неверно.


Неверно?

----------


## Курт

> Неверно?


Да, неверно. Вы с чем-то не согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Там не говорится про "один ум на всех". Вообще в учении читтаматры надо бы разобраться хорошенько сначала. прежде чем уравнивать алая-виджняну с пустотой пустоты.


Если в ГЛ не говорится про единый на всех ум (то есть всеобщий субстрат); и если алаи не живут своей отдельной, самостоятельной от дхарм жизнью (будучи субстратом независимой атомарной реальности, стоящей за дхармами) - в чём возражение? Возражения нет. Читтаматра не противоречит ПП.

----------


## Нико

> , и если алаи не живут своей отдельной, самостоятельной от дхарм жизнью (будучи субстратом независимой атомарной реальности, стоящей за дхармами)


Алая-виджняна -- это выдуманное понятие читтаматринами, у которых просто не хватило обоснований. Как и клиштаманас, впрочем. 



> . Читтаматра не противоречит ПП.


Как и всё остальное, если Вам верить. )

----------


## Dron

> Да, неверно. Вы с чем-то не согласны?


Да, скажите, где вам будет прибежище от собственных слов?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Алая-виджняна -- это выдуманное понятие читтаматринами


Разве оно в сутрах не встречается?

Кстати, scarlet vijnana - неплохой ник для буддийского форума )))

----------


## Нико

> Разве оно в сутрах не встречается?


Встречается, наверное. Но... Из ГЛ: 

Сознание можно также разделить на основные виды ума и ментальные факторы. Некоторые ученые поясняют, что основные виды ума рассматривают объект в целом, а ментальные факторы выделяют частные признаки этого объекта. В буддийских системах количество видов сознания определяется по-разному. Согласно одной системе, есть только одно сознание — ментальное. Для разъяснения этой теории ее последователи приводят любопытный пример: находящаяся в доме обезьяна скачет от одного окна к другому, и тому, кто смотрит на дом с улицы, кажется, что в доме много обезьян. Точно так же и одно-единственное сознание действует через различные органы чувств, поэтому кажется, будто видов сознания много, хотя на самом деле оно одно. Однако это крайнее воззрение, так как оно устанавливает минимальное количество видов сознания.
Другая система, следующая Сутре подшкола Читтаматры, в дополнение к шести основным категориям сознания — зрительному сознанию, сознанию слуха, обонятельному сознанию, сознанию вкуса, осязательному сознанию, ментальному сознанию  — вводит еще две категории: сознание-хранилище* (*В переводе Дж. Хопкинса mind-basis-of-all, или ум-основа-всего.) и омраченный ум. Основной причиной появления в этой системе понятия «сознание-хранилище» было желание найти в процессе анализа личность среди основ для ее обозначения. Любая система, признающая сознание-хранилище, не признает внешних объектов; объекты кажутся внешними сущностями, отдельными от воспринимающего их сознания, но в действительности по своей природе они неотделимы от ума.
И наконец, в системе индийского ученого Парамартхи есть дополнительное, девятое сознание, именуемое «неомраченный ум». Вышеупомянутые системы восьми и девяти видов сознания также являются крайними, поскольку устанавливают слишком много видов сознания, тогда как система шести категорий сознания — золотая середина — ни много, ни мало. В число этих шести видов сознания входят пять сознаний чувств и ментальное сознание.

----------


## Курт

> Да, скажите, где вам будет прибежище от собственных слов?


В молчании.
Но дело в том, что даже если лично я замолчу, все остальные люди (по крайней мере, их подавляющая часть) говорить не перестанут.
С "эго" аналогично. Можно перестать вешать ярлык на соответствующее явление. Явление от этого никуда не денется. Допускаю, что можно достичь и состояния, когда пропадет само явление. Но не достигнут же все остальные люди этого же состояния синхронно с вами, не так ли? Соответственно, использование термина вполне оправдано.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Встречается, наверное. Но... Из ГЛ:
> ...
> система шести категорий сознания — золотая середина — ни много, ни мало. В число этих шести видов сознания входят пять сознаний чувств и ментальное сознание.


Не наверное, а точно.
То есть "система шести категорий сознания" игнорирует то, что считается сказанным самим Буддой?
Как такое возможно?

----------


## Нико

> То есть "система шести категорий сознания" игнорирует то, что считается сказанным самим Буддой?
> Как такое возможно?


А как читтаматрины игнорируют мадхьямику тогда?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как читтаматрины игнорируют мадхьямику тогда?


Будда не использовал термин "мадхьямика". А "алая" использовал.
Поэтому мадхьямику можно игнорировать (или по крайней мере спорить о ней), а алаю - нет.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Другая система, следующая Сутре подшкола Читтаматры, в дополнение к шести основным категориям сознания — зрительному сознанию, сознанию слуха, обонятельному сознанию, сознанию вкуса, осязательному сознанию, ментальному сознанию  — вводит еще две категории: сознание-хранилище* (*В переводе Дж. Хопкинса mind-basis-of-all, или ум-основа-всего.) и омраченный ум. Основной причиной появления в этой системе понятия «сознание-хранилище» было желание найти в процессе анализа личность среди основ для ее обозначения. *Любая система, признающая сознание-хранилище, не признает внешних объектов*; объекты кажутся внешними сущностями, отдельными от воспринимающего их сознания, но в действительности по своей природе они неотделимы от ума.


В Читтаматре (по меньшей мере, в одной из базовых читтаматрийских сутр: Ланкаватаре) всё, мягко говоря, не совсем так. Что уже обсуждалось ажно в фост и гриву %) в теме "Читтаматра - не буддизм".
Вот здесь -- свёртка касательно того, как в Читтаматре оцениваются "внешние сущности" и вообще внешний мир. 

*Попросту говоря, ни о каком непризнании чего-либо внешнего в Читтаматре, по сути, речь не идёт.*

Просто к сведению...

----------

Марина В (18.02.2013), Федор Ф (20.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> В молчании.
> Но дело в том, что даже если лично я замолчу


Так



> все остальные люди (по крайней мере, их подавляющая часть) говорить не перестанут.


Возможно, им есть, что сказать, Курт, умерьте строгость.



> С "эго" аналогично. Можно перестать вешать ярлык на соответствующее явление.


Оптимизм должен быть уравновешен практикой. Для прекращения чего либо надо это нечто немного отыскать, как вы считаете?



> Явление от этого никуда не денется. Допускаю, что можно достичь и состояния, когда пропадет само явление. Но не достигнут же все остальные люди этого же состояния синхронно с вами, не так ли? Соответственно, использование термина вполне оправдано.


Вопль верующего непонятно во что под названием "Эго"? 
Религиозно, что сказать.

----------


## Курт

> Оптимизм должен быть уравновешен практикой. Для прекращения чего либо надо это нечто немного отыскать, как вы считаете?


Согласен. А есть какие-то сложности в данном случае?



> Вопль верующего


Зачем верить в наблюдаемые явления?



> непонятно во что под названием "Эго"?


Ну прям-таки непонятно во что. Определение только в этой теме уже раз 20 давалось.

----------


## Dron

> [Согласен. А есть какие-то сложности в данном случае?


Нет. Разве что вам хочется их изобрести. Есть такое намерение?



> Зачем верить в наблюдаемые явления?


Вы наблюдаете эго? А снежного человека с бутылкой текилы в руке не наблюдаете? 
Странно. Загадочно. Непонятно.




> Ну прям-таки непонятно во что. Определение только в этой теме уже раз 20 давалось.


Эта тема длинна как жизнь. Не шутите над длинной этой темы. Лучше- определите.

----------


## Курт

> Эта тема длинна как жизнь. Не шутите над длинной этой темы. Лучше- определите.


Психические процессы, которые субьективно могут быть осознаны как "свои".



> Вы наблюдаете эго? А снежного человека с бутылкой текилы в руке не наблюдаете? 
> Странно. Загадочно. Непонятно.


Нет, снежного человека с бутылкой текилы не наблюдаю.
А какая именно часть определения "эго" вам представляется несоответствующей действительности?
В наличие психических процессов - вам надо верить?
В то, что некоторые психические процессы некоторыми людьми осознаются как свои - вам надо верить?

----------

Сергей Хос (17.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Психические процессы, которые субьективно могут быть осознаны как "свои".


А зачем навешивать ярлык "Эго"? Разве психические процессы не настолько увлекательны сами по себе, чтобы кому то возникла срочная необходимость рядить  их в платья идиотского характера от давно сгнившего, возможно, даже, в аду, венского кутюрье?



> Нет, снежного человека с бутылкой текилы не наблюдаю.


Гад блесс ю.



> А какая именно часть определения "эго" вам представляется несоответствующей действительности?


Определите ЭГО еще раз, и, будьте великодушны, простите эту просьбу, я действительно не помню ваше определение, ибо, если бы помнил, то немедленно поместил бы ваше ЭГО на соотв. полку. Итак-?




> В наличие психических процессов - вам надо верить?
> В то, что некоторые психические процессы некоторыми людьми осознаются как свои - вам надо верить?


Нет, в это не надо верить, и это мне кажется понятным без помощи венских прогонов. А вам- нет?

----------


## Нико

> Попросту говоря, ни о каком непризнании чего-либо внешнего в Читтаматре, по сути, речь не идёт.[/B]
> 
> Просто к сведению...


[/QUOTE]

Попросту говоря, ни о каком признании чего-либо внешнего в читтаматре, по сути, речь не идёт.

----------


## Курт

> А зачем навешивать ярлык "Эго"? Разве психические процессы не настолько увлекательны сами по себе, чтобы кому то возникла срочная необходимость рядить  их в платья идиотского характера от давно сгнившего, возможно, даже, в аду, венского кутюрье?


Это слово прижилось в культуре. Вполне удобный ярлык для некоторой части психических процессов.
Что же вы так переживаете-то? Никто же вас не пытается убедить в том, что это эго будет жить вечно.




> Определите ЭГО еще раз, и, будьте великодушны, простите эту просьбу, я действительно не помню ваше определение, ибо, если бы помнил, то немедленно поместил бы ваше ЭГО на соотв. полку. Итак-?


Психические процессы, которые субьективно могут быть осознаны как "свои".




> Нет, в это не надо верить, и это мне кажется понятным без помощи венских прогонов. А вам- нет?


Да, это понятно без прогонов. Но надо же как-то это назвать.

----------


## Dron

> Это слово прижилось в культуре.


Неадкеватные, и слегка ненужные объяснения слегка подлежат искоренению, не находите? Невзирая, так сказать...




> Вполне удобный ярлык для некоторой части психических процессов.


Давайте хором не поклоняться идолу комфорта. Нас с вами интересует только истина(чтоб ей пусто было).



> Что же вы так переживаете-то? Никто же вас не пытается убедить в том, что это эго будет жить вечно.


Я так переживаю ровно потому, что я человек впечатлительный, ранимый. Если я у вас создал, невольно, другой образ, то- простите.




> Психические процессы, которые субьективно могут быть осознаны как "свои".


Ну вот, все, казалось бы, четко само за себя говорит. Зачем нам, русским людям, вся эта венская нелепица?




> Да, это понятно без прогонов. Но надо же как-то это назвать.


Для этой цели есть громоподобные звуки санскрита. Ибо на нем говорил Сам.

----------


## Нико

Давайте хором не поклоняться идолу комфорта. 
Нас с вами интересует только истина.
Чтоб ей пусто было.

----------

Германн (17.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Давайте хором не поклоняться идолу комфорта. 
> Нас с вами интересует только истина.
> Чтоб ей пусто было.


Милейшая, я все же питаю надежду на тему про Чопела. Не зря ж двуногий пластался.

----------


## Курт

> Неадкеватные, и слегка ненужные объяснения слегка подлежат искоренению, не находите? Невзирая, так сказать...


Искоренение, как и смысловая трансформация слова, и популяризация и т.д. - это естественные процессы.
И то, что слово прижилось, как раз свидетельствует в пользу того, что оно вполне адекватное и нужное.



> Вполне удобный ярлык для некоторой части психических процессов.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Давайте хором не поклоняться идолу комфорта. Нас с вами интересует только истина(чтоб ей пусто было).


Сильно сомневаюсь, что истину можно найти среди ярлыков. А вот комфорт при работе с ними совсем не будет лишним.



> Я так переживаю ровно потому, что я человек впечатлительный, ранимый.


Разве годы упорной практики в троллинге и флуде еще недостаточно закалили вас, мой друг?



> Психические процессы, которые субьективно могут быть осознаны как "свои".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну вот, все, казалось бы, четко само за себя говорит. Зачем нам, русским людям, вся эта венская нелепица?


Чтобы не повторять каждый раз определение. Можно ведь и от слова "ананас" отказаться, каждый раз цитируя описание этого фрукта, не так ли? Но удобнее в разговоре оперировать терминами, а не определениями.



> Да, это понятно без прогонов. Но надо же как-то это назвать.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Для этой цели есть громоподобные звуки санскрита.


Санскрит не катит. По крайней мере, вы пока не предложили хорошей, убедительной замены. Проблема в том, что скандхи есть и у архата, а вот эго - нет. Т.е. нету у него таких психических процессов, которые могли бы им быть осознаны как "свои". Если, конечно, я правильно вкурил буддизм. Что, конечно, не факт.
Впрочем, если я в этом пункте насчет архатов ошибся, объясните, как правильно.



> Ибо на нем говорил Сам.


Немного отвлекаясь...
Вот кстати интересный момент: уважаю Христа, но не христианство. И вместе с тем - уважаю буддизм, но не Будду. Вот это действительно странно.

----------


## Dron

> Чтобы не повторять каждый раз определение. Можно ведь и от слова "ананас" отказаться, каждый раз цитируя описание этого фрукта, не так ли? Но удобнее в разговоре оперировать терминами, а не определениями.


Мягко говоря, иди те ка вы оперировать такими терминами на марди гра. А тут- бескопромиссный буддизм.
Никаких скидок
никогда
никому
в том числе и венским попрошайкам.




> Санскрит не катит. По крайней мере, вы пока не предложили хорошей, убедительной замены.


Чему?))))))



> Проблема в том, что скандхи есть и у архата, а вот эго - нет. Т.е. нету у него таких психических процессов, которые могли бы им быть осознаны как "свои". Если, конечно, я правильно вкурил буддизм. Что, конечно, не факт.
> Впрочем, если я в этом пункте насчет архатов ошибся, объясните, как правильно.


Вы изначально вводите в игру неуместный термин. Если вам так хочется играться, зачем вам БФ? Просто купите зеркало. Если вы готовы проиграть, то я к вашим услугам.




> Немного отвлекаясь...
> Вот кстати интересный момент: уважаю Христа, но не христианство. И вместе с тем - уважаю буддизм, но не Будду. Вот это действительно странно.


Не понял, вам что, помочь самоопределиться?

----------


## Курт

> Мягко говоря, иди те ка вы оперировать такими терминами на марди гра. А тут- бескопромиссный буддизм.
> Никаких скидок
> никогда
> никому
> в том числе и венским попрошайкам.


Где "тут"? У вас в голове? Термин "эгоцентрация" вовсю используется на этом форуме. И он, что характерно, интуитивно понятен русскому или европейцу.



> Чему?))))))


Термину "эго".



> Вы изначально вводите в игру неуместный термин.


Обоснуйте, пожалуйста, свое заявление. Я нужность этого термина обосновал.



> Если вам так хочется играться, зачем вам БФ? Просто купите зеркало.


Вы лучше зеркала.



> Если вы готовы проиграть, то я к вашим услугам.


Я не стремлюсь к победе. Проиграть готов.



> Не понял, вам что, помочь самоопределиться?


С самоопределением все в порядке, не беспокойтесь.

----------


## Dron

> Где "тут"? У вас в голове? Термин "эгоцентрация" вовсю используется на этом форуме


Курт, почва интуиции и фен шуя - сугубо ваш дела, не смею вмешиваться. Как только обретете намерение общаться-к вашим услугам.

----------


## Курт

> Курт, почва интуиции и фен шуя - сугубо ваш дела, не смею вмешиваться. Как только обретете намерение общаться-к вашим услугам.


Это у вас такой изящный способ избежать обоснования вот этого тезиса:



> Вы изначально вводите в игру неуместный термин.


?
Впрочем, не хотите разговаривать - навязываться не стану.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Попросту говоря, ни о каком признании чего-либо внешнего в читтаматре, по сути, речь не идёт.


Неправильно. Потому что в Читтаматре признаётся, что внешнее существует, но -- так и таким, как оно есть, а не каким оно кажется. : )
Потому некорректна и вторая часть утверждения из цитаты:



> Любая система, признающая сознание-хранилище, не признает внешних объектов; объекты кажутся внешними сущностями, отдельными от воспринимающего их сознания, *но в действительности по своей природе они неотделимы от ума*.


Т.е., в Читтаматре утверждается, что внешние объекты не таковы, какими они представляются омрачённому уму, но это не значит, что они не существуют.
Соответственно, весь процитированный период даёт искажённое представление о "системах, признающих сознание-хранилище".

----------

Марина В (18.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Впрочем, не хотите разговаривать - навязываться не стану.


Навязываете нежелание разговора, вот вы как...

----------


## Dron

Герман, во первых, есть намерение услышать ваш ответ:
*Истинное существование паратантры не противоречит неистинному существованию паратантры?*
Во вторых:



> "алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального.


Боюсь, что никто из МП никогда не увидит, что Алайя виджняна относится к уровня относительно реального, ибо она ими относится к уровню ложного, по типу цветка в небе.

----------

Нико (17.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Слова это только слова, Dron. "Самосущее ригпа" пусто, и пустота кадаг пуста: здесь слово "самосущее" проблемой не является. Так и с устоявшимся термином "истинное существование". Чуть раньше в этом треде мы рассматривали всё это на уровне значения. Различия между школами Мадхьямака-прасангикой и Читтаматрой очевидны, и никем сомнению не подвергались. Что же касается отсутствия противоречий _пустоте пустоты_ (совместимости конкретно с этим принципом) - для Читтаматры это так.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554121
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554150
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554224

Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим конкретным принципом). Школа Мадхьямака-прасангика, взятая в целом, здесь ни при чём.

----------


## Dron

> Слова это только слова, Dron


.
Если бы я курил трубку, керамическую, то она выпала бы изо рта и разбилась бы об пол. Таков шок. Беспощадный, беспощадный шок.



> "Самосущее ригпа" пусто, и пустота кадаг пуста: здесь слово "самосущее" проблемой не является.


Откровенно скажу- не понял ничерта.



> Так и с устоявшимся термином "истинное существование". Чуть раньше в этом треде мы рассматривали всё это на уровне значения. Различия между школами Мадхьямака-прасангикой и Читтаматрой очевидны, и никем сомнению не подвергались.


Раз не подвергались, то подтвердите это словом:
*Истинное существование паратантры не противоречит неистинному существованию паратантры?*

----------

Кузьмич (17.02.2013), Нико (17.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> *Истинное существование паратантры не противоречит неистинному существованию паратантры?*


Я уже ответил: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554121

Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим конкретным принципом).

Возражений нет:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554150
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554224

----------


## Нико

> Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим конкретным принципом).


Этот принцип не особо конкретен. Хотя и понимаем мною. на 200-й то странице. ))))))))

----------

Германн (17.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Любой материализм, любой атомизм противоречит ПП


Буддийский атомизм тоже?

----------


## Нико

> Буддийский атомизм тоже?


А в буддизме (высшем) нет атомизма, хе-хе.

----------

Германн (19.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в буддизме (высшем) нет атомизма, хе-хе.


У вас там вообще ничего нет, кроме гуру, йохохо.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> У вас там вообще ничего нет, кроме гуру, йохохо.


Как же ничего? Пустота пустоты есть, ой вей. )))

----------

Германн (19.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как же ничего? Пустота пустоты есть, ой вей. )))


а не провкрить ли это высказывание четырья печатями да на двухсотой странице ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> а не провкрить ли это высказывание четырья печатями да на двухсотой странице ?


Совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_ - способ функционирования 3-й Печати; то, как она обнаруживается на религиоведческом уровне, научно объективно.
Школа, представления которой о пустотности несовместимы с ПП, не сможет отличить своё вероучение от индуизма или даосизма.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Герман. Либо приводите цитаты из сутр и тантр, либо молчите. Проверка идёт всеми четырьмя печатями, а не какой-то одной. По сути ваши игры словами противоречат четвёртой, поскольку приводят к излишним концепциям. Вдобавок еще раз повторю, что кроме ПП есть еще читтаматра, есть жентонг. И ПП не веде считается высшим учением. Расслабьтесь. Пока не будет хоть одной цитаты из сутр , ваши высказывания меня мало интересуют. Или будем дальше составлять список того, с чем вы не знакомы?

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Карма Палджор, многознание уму не научает. Обоснуйте логико-философски, а там посмотрим, чего это стоит.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Цитаты из сутр и тантр в студию. Остальное вторично. Обосновывать человеку, который периодически путает понятия, не знает толком историю, и не особо разбирается в учениях - увольте. Так чтоцитаты из сутр и тантр.Лучше уж много читать и обучаться,чем не обучаться и только цепляться за некоторые слова без раздумий.

но так как пока вас прописал в игноре, а точнее оттудаеще не удалял, то посмотрю тему еще через недельку другую

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2013), Ондрий (19.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Сутры и тантры нужно ещё _понимать_. Понимание проявляется в способности логико-философски оперировать материалом, выходя за рамки  механического воспроизведения, начётничества. Уверен, что *лично Вы специалист*, и безусловно разбираетесь на уровне значения. Конечно, будет интересно и полезно узнать, что же точно отличает буддизм от всех прочих учений. Не на уровне того, что слово "нирвана" не то же самое, что слово "мокша", или что тюрбан отличается от сшитой из отдельных лоскутов монашеской накидки. Сам я готов отказаться от совместимости с пустотой пустоты, как критерия демаркации Будда-Дхармы с не-Дхармой, если увижу, что другой вариант лучше работает. Сравнивать буду с адвайтой школы Шри Рамана Махарши.

"Четыре Печати" - традиционная формулировка, "церковная", правильная. Её достаточно верующему практику. 
Но без анализа зачения Печатей этот критерий различения - в случае нео-адвайты Шри Раманы Махарши - не работает.

Цитат из Сутр и Тантр, с подлинным _пониманием_, предостаточно в книгах Е.С. Далай-Ламы, в Ламриме и Агриме Чже Цонкапы, и в трактате  Чандракирти. Это даёт точку опоры в живой традиции, достаточную для того, чтоб разобраться.

----------


## Германн

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545252




> А давайте, в порядке троллинга, скажем так:
> 
> _С религиоведческой точки зрения, разница между ваджраяной, шиваизмом/шактизмом и тхеравадой в том, что ваджраяна и шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг, а тхеравада не совместима. Это иллюстрирует глубинную разницу воззрений. Форма может быть сходной - значение качественно различное._ 
> 
> И ведь на самом деле так!


Раз уж речь зашла о Четырёх Печатях, интересен комментарий буддийского лектора центра Джонанг Карма Палджор.
Как получается, что упомянутая версия Жентонг совместима с шиваизмом/шактизмом - а с буддийской школой Тхеравада не совместима?

Четыре Печати не определяют вышеупомянутую версию Жентонг как Будда-Дхарму? В чём тогда разница между достоверным и недостоверным Жентонг?
(Или Четыре Печати определяют шиваизм/шактизм в качестве Будда-Дхармы и не определяют Тхераваду как Будда-Дхарму?)

----------


## Нико

> Совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_ - способ функционирования 3-й Печати; то, как она обнаруживается на религиоведческом уровне, научно объективно.
> Школа, представления которой о пустотности несовместимы с ПП, не сможет отличить своё вероучение от индуизма или даосизма.


Германн, а может, на любовь переключимся.... На время. Правда, не знаю, сколько Вам лет.)

----------

Германн (19.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а может, на любовь переключимся.... На время. Правда, не знаю, сколько Вам лет.)


Абсолютная супруга - это пустота.  :Smilie: 
Где познание пустоты, там сострадание. 

О сострадании писал Ело Ринпоче, в книге "Боевая чакра": 
http://mirknig.com/2011/12/08/boevay...arakshity.html 

Прочтение Ламрима и Агрима эквивалентно личной встрече с Чже Цонкапой:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post553051

Моё неавторитетное мнение не имеет никакого значения. 
В Ламриме и Агриме всё рассказано именно так, как надо.

----------


## Нико

Абсолютная супруга - это пустота.  :Smilie: 
Где познание пустоты, там и сострадание.

Пустоту можно ли обнять или поцеловать? Как и сострадание?

----------


## Германн

> Пустоту можно ли обнять или поцеловать? Как и сострадание?


Если честно, сейчас мне совсем не до этого. Очень плохо себя чувствую, физически. Пришёл сегодня - просто упал, и лежал без движения, слабость такая. Приходится планы по работе корректировать, даже отказаться от некоторых дел, пока здоровье не восстановится. Может сдохну ещё, в скором времени, не знаю. Поэтому, пока у меня только работа и практика.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Очень плохо себя чувствую, физически.


Скорейшего выздоровления!!!

----------

Германн (20.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2013), Ритл (20.02.2013), Сергей Хос (20.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если честно, сейчас мне совсем не до этого. Очень плохо себя чувствую, физически. Пришёл сегодня - просто упал, и лежал без движения, слабость такая. Приходится планы по работе корректировать, даже отказаться от некоторых дел, пока здоровье не восстановится. Может сдохну ещё, в скором времени, не знаю. Поэтому, пока у меня только работа и практика.


Мне кажется, такие симптомы чаще любовью лечатся. А не пустотой пустоты.

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если честно, сейчас мне совсем не до этого. Очень плохо себя чувствую, физически.


Это все форум, будь он неладен.
Стока сил занимает.
Поправляйтесь. И отдыхайте побольше.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.02.2013), Германн (20.02.2013), Карма Палджор (20.02.2013), Нико (22.02.2013), Ритл (20.02.2013), Сергей Ч (20.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сутры и тантры нужно ещё _понимать_. Понимание проявляется в способности логико-философски оперировать материалом, выходя за рамки  механического воспроизведения, начётничества.


Вообще-то Цонкапа говорил, что если нет веры, то логика подойдёт. Но можно и без логики, если есть вера. 




> "Четыре Печати" - традиционная формулировка, "церковная", правильная. Её достаточно верующему практику. 
> Но без анализа зачения Печатей этот критерий различения - в случае нео-адвайты Шри Раманы Махарши - не работает.


Так вам уже говорил, что надо применять все четыре, а не одну. Сколько еще раз повторить, чтобы прочли? Один раз? Два? Сотню?




> Цитат из Сутр и Тантр, с подлинным _пониманием_, предостаточно в книгах Е.С. Далай-Ламы, в Ламриме и Агриме Чже Цонкапы, и в трактате  Чандракирти. Это даёт точку опоры в живой традиции, достаточную для того, чтоб разобраться.


В сутре праджня-парамиты не говорится о чистых и нечистых дхармах (это если говорить про публичную лекцию ЕСДЛ). Вм не понравилась праджня-парамита, потому что надо напрягаться и думать, а лекции понравились, поскольку этого похоже делать не надо. Вдобавок уже были цитаты, показывающие что выбираете материал не последовательно, а кусочно. Поэтому не стоит говорить, что вы владеете анализом. Плюс все комментарии являются всегда вторичным материалом. 




> Раз уж речь зашла о Четырёх Печатях, интересен комментарий буддийского лектора центра Джонанг Карма Палджор.
> Как получается, что упомянутая версия Жентонг совместима с шиваизмом/шактизмом - а с буддийской школой Тхеравада не совместима?


Вы не указали совместимость. Вы указали только ваше мнение, обвинив Долпопу (но не прочтя его текстов) в этом. Так что ваше мнение на сей счёт не подходит. Без указания ссылок ,цитат и пр. с точным указанием где и какая школа в чём ошиблась - это просто никчемный разговор. Точно также могу спокойно сказать что есть текст, в котором учения о самопустоте (упоминается и сватантрика и прасангика) подходят только для относительного уровня. Хотите опять безосновательно проехаться по одной школе, не зная представлений там? Вам никто не помешает. Только если речь не украшена достоверными высказываниями, она сродни лжи или бессмысленной речи. Плод этого подсказать или сами в ламриме отыщете?




> Четыре Печати не определяют вышеупомянутую версию Жентонг как Будда-Дхарму? В чём тогда разница между достоверным и недостоверным Жентонг?


Вы привели указание на достоверный и недостоверный жентонг. Приводите указание полностью с ссылками на тексты и пр. Без указания в чём именно ошибка или недостоверность (этого вы не показали кроме лозунгов о шиваизме) - ваше утверждение не имеет основания.




> (Или Четыре Печати определяют шиваизм/шактизм в качестве Будда-Дхармы и не определяют Тхераваду как Будда-Дхарму?)


Четыре печати в вашей трактовке или в трактовке праджня-парамиты?

----------

Ондрий (20.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так вам уже говорил, что надо применять все четыре, а не одну. Сколько еще раз повторить, чтобы прочли? Один раз? Два? Сотню? / 
> Четыре печати в вашей трактовке или в трактовке праджня-парамиты?


Четыре Печати из Сутры - без анализа их значения - могут быть приспособлены к чему угодно. Если совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_ негодное уточнение, предложите другое. Догматический ответ (цитирование в стиле начитывания Библии уличным проповедником), к сожалению,  не работает: Четыре Печати можно интерпретировать и так, что Будда-Дхармой окажется шиваизм/шактизм. Уличные проповедники тоже единственные люди на Земле, по-настоящему понимающие Библию: всё остальное для них не Библия, а чьи-то частные "трактовки". Можно использовать аналогичным образом и Сутры с Тантрами. Мне начётничество неинтересно. Интересны традиционные аргументы, показывающие _единство_ буддизма с его _сущностным отличием_ от всех других учений. 

Лично для меня авторитетна данная традиция (её критерии Будда-Дхармы _работают_):

"Цонкапа Ловсан Дакпа почитается в Тибете как второй Будда, и два его сочинения - "Ламрим", посвящённый общему пути Махаяны, и "Нгагрим", посвящённый пути Тайной Мантры, охватывают духовную практику буддизма во всём её объёме. Сам Цонкапа в конце жизни просил будущих учеников не печалиться, что они не встретились с ним лично, а прочесть два упомянутых труда - это будет равноценно личной встрече" (из предисловия к Ламриму).

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/ 
http://dharma.ru/details/2425 *Ламрим*.
http://dharma.ru/details/3413 *Нгагрим*.




> _С религиоведческой точки зрения, разница между ваджраяной, шиваизмом/шактизмом и тхеравадой в том, что ваджраяна и шиваизм/шактизм совместимы с мадхьямакой-жентонг, а тхеравада не совместима. Это иллюстрирует глубинную разницу воззрений. Форма может быть сходной - значение качественно различное._ 
> 
> И ведь на самом деле так!


Это пример того, как Четыре Печати понимаются представителем Вашего центра Джонанг http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545252.
*Четыре Печати определяют шиваизм/шактизм в качестве Будда-Дхармы - но не определяют Тхераваду как Будда-Дхарму?*

Покажите, как Четыре Печати _работают_.

----------


## Карма Палджор

То есть Германн вы в очередной раз не можете привести аргументов. Вам было задано несколько вопросов, на которые вы не всилах ответить прямо. Болтология меня мало интересует.
Ваши личные представления, не опиирающиеся на канонические тексты, меня также не интересуют. Вдобавок вы в очередной раз показываете, что анализом не владеете. Да и четыре печати вполне себе определяют тхераваду как Будда-дхарму. Вполне.

А вот с цитатами надо поосторожнее, а то как обычно получится что процитировали кусочным образом, не поняв о чем речь.
Что там еще Алекс сказал ? Смотрим "*А давайте, в порядке троллинга, скажем так:*"
Получаем, что сказано чтобы вас поддеть. Не умеем слушать собеседника? Пора бы уже научиться

Так что сперва потрудитесь вместо лозунгов попытаться прямо отвечать на простые вопросы.

----------


## Германн

Карма Палджор, я цитировал Е.С. далай-Ламу и прямо писал: не знаю, в чём разница между достоверным и недостверным Жентонг, этот вопрос к Ламам Джонанг. Вы лама, Вам и отвечать. Что могу сделать, так это сформулировать отличие Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы, но не претендую на окончательность. Если Ваше определение будет лучше _работать_, сам использую его без гордости. Выше - вопрос к Вам, как официальному представителю школы Джонанг (буддийскому лектору центра). Здесь 100 страниц обсуждается совпадение-несовпадение онтологии буддизма и шиваизма/шактизма, цитата корректна.

Другие цитаты из постингов представителя Вашего центра (к вопросу о том, как _работают_ Четыре Печати у джонангпа): 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post546017



> Я считаю, что буддийская шуньявада имеет определенный "предел допуска", в который попадают (по моему мнению, которое я никому не навязываю) некоторые (далеко не все) "индуистские" школы.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545622



> Воззрение ряда "индуистских" школ находится в пределах "допуска", позволяющего предполагать общность с ваджраяной, достаточную для того, чтобы говорить о той же конечной станции


*Четыре Печати в понимании джонангпа определяют некоторые индуистские школы в качестве Будда-Дхармы?*

В Гелуг, как можно убедиться, есть уточнение значения 3-й Печати (соответственно, и остальных Печатей, как аспектов пустотности): _работает_ различение Будда-Дхармы и не-Дхармы. Я в _пустоту пустоты_ догматически не "верю": просто вижу, как это _работает_. Понятно единство буддизма с его отличием от всех прочих учений. Понятно, почему Тхеравада - Будда-Дхарма (хорошо, что и для Вас), а Натха Сампрадая - нет.

*Натха Сампрадая - Будда-Дхарма или нет?*

----------


## Германн

> Вы не указали совместимость. Вы указали только ваше мнение, обвинив Долпопу (но не прочтя его текстов) в этом. Так что ваше мнение на сей счёт не подходит. Без указания ссылок ,цитат и пр. с точным указанием где и какая школа в чём ошиблась - это просто никчемный разговор. Точно также могу спокойно сказать что есть текст, в котором учения о самопустоте (упоминается и сватантрика и прасангика) подходят только для относительного уровня. Хотите опять безосновательно проехаться по одной школе, не зная представлений там? Вам никто не помешает. Только если речь не украшена достоверными высказываниями, она сродни лжи или бессмысленной речи. Плод этого подсказать или сами в ламриме отыщете?


Ещё раз. Я не утверждал позитивно даже того, что Долпопа ошибался (но вполне допускаю такую возможность, поэтому не хожу на ретриты Джонанг). Я не утверждал, что современная Джонангпа еретическая школа (потому что доверяю Е.С. Далай-Ламе и временно покинувшему нас Богдо-Гэгэну). Это Вы должны мне доказывать, что Джонангпа - чистая Будда-Дхарма, т.к. для меня это не очевидно. Доказательством является способность чётко, внятно (а не начётнически, в стиле уличных проповедников) показать единство буддизма и его отличие от всех прочих учений. Я не вижу чёткой демаркации онтологии Джонанг от Натха Сампрадаи. (Если Натха-Сампрадая Будда-Дхарма, это тоже следует обосновать.)




> Вы привели указание на достоверный и недостоверный жентонг. Приводите указание полностью с ссылками на тексты и пр. Без указания в чём именно ошибка или недостоверность (этого вы не показали кроме лозунгов о шиваизме) - ваше утверждение не имеет основания.


Для меня достаточно того, что есть недостоверный Жентонг. Это достаточная причина для того, чтоб с осторожностью относиться к этому учению, так как я не знаю, в чём конкретные отличия. Это Ваша задача - доказывать, что Ваш Жентонг достоверен. Начётничество ничего не доказывает, кроме знания Вами тибетского языка. У меня есть только предположение, чем различается достоверный и недостоверный Жентонг. Да и всё остальное - лишь мнение. Вы же официальное лицо, Вам и рассказывать, что к чему. 

Е.С. Далай-Лама (и Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче) о Жентонг: 
http://www.avatargroup.ru/Biblioteka...a_Puti_ve.aspx
"Вернемся к определению двух истин. Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг. Многие тибетские мастера прошлого отвергали это воззрение, но Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче утверждает, что *существует две разновидности жентонг, одна из которых достоверна, а другая нет*."

Что касается лично у меня, у меня есть критерий (возможно, не самый точный) различения Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы. Пользуюсь им при выборе учений, в личной практике: никаких проблем со смешением индуизма с буддизмом, в результате, не имею. Но тут появляются джонанга, оспаривая данный критерий - но не предлагая своего взамен. Совершенно не различая буддизм и индуизм ни на сущностном уровне, ни по конечным результатам. И так - 100 страниц.

Да, я считаю, что если Жентонг несовместим с _пустотой пустоты_, то это недостоверный Жентонг. Другого недвусмысленного, внятного критерия различения Дхармы и не-Дхармы у меня пока нет. Если этот критерий не годится - мне нужен другой. В чём же он заключается? _Как именно_ Четыре Печати позволяют различить онтологию Джонанг и Натха Сампрадаи? Пока я наблюдаю только то, что джонангпа и сочувствующие чётко не различают онтологию индуизма и буддизма, и не разделяют конечные результаты. Если же некоторые небуддийские школы соответствуют Будда-Дхарме, это следует обосновать. (Признаю реформированный Бон, потому что бонская шуньявада совместима с _пустотой пустоты_, и Ламы признаны буддийскими авторитетами, отнюдь не просто так.)

Если буддизм неспособен отличить себя от индуизма - мне такой "буддизм" не нужен.

----------

Нико (20.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Со многим согласна, на этот раз, Германн. )

----------

Германн (20.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Аж целых два сообщений исполненной лишних эмоций критики. Ну да посмотрим, что вы, досточтимый Германн, изволили сделатьв ночное время.




> я цитировал Е.С. далай-Ламу и прямо писал: не знаю, в чём разница между достоверным и недостверным Жентонг, этот вопрос к Ламам Джонанг.


Это не вопрос к ламам джонанг. Это вопрос к тем, ктовыдвигает подобное утверждение. Если человек про это говорит, то можно предположить, что он знает о чем говорит. Если же вутверждении нет доказательства, то такое утверждение вполне можно поставить под большое сомнение. Доказательство не было представлено. Вывод сделан.




> Вы лама, Вам и отвечать.


Конечно спасибо, но я не лама.




> Что могу сделать, так это сформулировать отличие Будда-Дхармы от не-Дхармы, но не претендую на окончательность. Если Ваше определение будет лучше _работать_, сам использую его без гордости. Выше - вопрос к Вам, как официальному представителю школы Джонанг (буддийскому лектору центра). Здесь 100 страниц обсуждается совпадение-несовпадение онтологии буддизма и шиваизма/шактизма, цитата корректна.


Где выше? Какой вопрос? См. в этом сообщении - приводите довод - приводите и доказательство. Либо не приводите туманный довод не имеющий основания совсем.




> Другие цитаты из постингов представителя Вашего центра (к вопросу о том, как _работают_ Четыре Печати у джонангпа):


В егоутверждении не говорилось про четыре печати. Ичто-то не заметил что Алекс величал себя представителем центра. Он мог вполне выдавать и собственные мысли и размышления. То есть сейчас вы даете приписку объекту, пытаясь (именно пытаясь без основания) показать то ,что он не говорит, но типа подразумевает. Логическая ошибка при отсутствии основания.

Но смотрим дальше.



> *Четыре Печати в понимании джонангпа определяют некоторые индуистские школы в качестве Будда-Дхармы?*


Покажите четыре печати в понимании джонанг, раз вы смеете про них что-то говорить. На основании аутентичных текстов относящихся к джонанг.




> В Гелуг, как можно убедиться, есть уточнение значения 3-й Печати (соответственно, и остальных Печатей, как аспектов пустотности): _работает_ различение Будда-Дхармы и не-Дхармы. Я в _пустоту пустоты_ догматически не "верю": просто вижу, как это _работает_. Понятно единство буддизма с его отличием от всех прочих учений. Понятно, почему Тхеравада - Будда-Дхарма (хорошо, что и для Вас), а Натха Сампрадая - нет.


Где в первой печати пустотность? Там про неё вроде как ни слова. В последней печати говорится про отсутствие прикрас или умопостроений, то есть про необусловленность.




> *Натха Сампрадая - Будда-Дхарма или нет?*


Приводите утверждение (без собственных домыслов), тогда и видно будет.

Переходим ко второму сообщению.  :Smilie: 




> Это Вы должны мне доказывать, что Джонангпа - чистая Будда-Дхарма, т.к. для меня это не очевидно. Доказательством является способность чётко, внятно (а не начётнически, в стиле уличных проповедников) показать единство буддизма и его отличие от всех прочих учений. Я не вижу чёткой демаркации онтологии Джонанг от Натха Сампрадаи. (Если Натха-Сампрадая Будда-Дхарма, это тоже следует обосновать.)


Ошибаетесь. Вам я ничего не должен. Вы не видите толком различия поскольку первоисточники толком и не изучали. Вам уже был опоказано ваше некорректное понимание Лонгченпы и других учителей, когда вы притягивали "за уши" то,чег отам не только не говорилось, но и не подразумевалось.




> Для меня достаточно того, что есть недостоверный Жентонг. Это достаточная причина для того, чтоб с осторожностью относиться к этому учению, так как я не знаю, в чём конкретные отличия. Это Ваша задача - доказывать, что Ваш Жентонг достоверен.


См. выше. Не должен. Для меня прасангика не является высшим учением. И тому тоже есть причины. 




> Начётничество ничего не доказывает, кроме знания Вами тибетского языка.


Левый довод на грани оскорбления. Тоже самое можно сказать и про вас. И переставайте бросать лозунги. Они не интересны.




> Вы же официальное лицо, Вам и рассказывать, что к чему.


Интересно - где это у меня бумажка на коейсказано, что я оффициальное лицо? На оффициальные приемы не хожу, в клубах не бываю.




> Е.С. Далай-Лама (и Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче) о Жентонг:


То есть вы хотите сказать, что ЕСДЛ обвинил в ереси школу ньингма, джонанг, кагью?




> "Вернемся к определению двух истин. Поскольку основополагающий врожденный ум пуст от таких преходящих феноменов, как рассудочное мышление и обусловленность обстоятельствами, и всегда сохраняет свою непрерывность, о нем говорится как о пустоте, или абсолютной истине. Эта интерпретация послужила для возникновения в Тибете такого воззрения о пустоте, согласно которому этот основополагающий ум, называемый абсолютной истиной, был принят как нечто независимое и абсолютно существующее. Этот тип воззрения о пустоте называется «пустота от другого», или жентонг.


Ив чём в этом высказыании ересь? ЕСДЛ сперва говорит о чём-то существующем, что сохраняет свою непрерывность, то есть указывает на нечто субстанциональное по сути. Причем указывает на это как на абсолютную истину.  Забавно. Наверное по привычке вы часть цитаты выбросили. Вся хохма состоит в том, что четвёртая печать говорит достаточно ясно про абсолютный уровень. Свобода от прикрас как раз и сводится к тому, что он невыразим, немыслим и пр. Поэтому даже такая простая игра слов как "пустота пустоты" будет просто игройслов и излишними прикрасами. Вообще очень странное выражение вы вицепили у ЕСДЛ.




> Но тут появляются джонанга, оспаривая данный критерий - но не предлагая своего взамен. Совершенно не различая буддизм и индуизм ни на сущностном уровне, ни по конечным результатам. И так - 100 страниц.


*Германн. Может всё же стоит прикрыть рот и перестать наезжать на школу буддизма? Или забыли что и на форуме есть правила? Или гордыня мешает уже сверх меры? Если вы хотите вести себя непотребным образом, фактически начиная хамить в адрес школ и учителей - то разговора нормального не будет совсем. научитесь сперва себя вести*.

Дальнейшее пропущено. Ибо речь не умеющего себя контролировать человека, котоырй к тому же не склонен изучать тексты - не может быть ни достоверной, ни приемлемой. Удачи. Ваши измышления приелись и далее не интересуют. Можете не трудиться отвечать. Тролля прикармливать далее не собираюсь

----------

Alex (21.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Четыре Печати в понимании джонангпа определяют некоторые индуистские школы в качестве Будда-Дхармы?
Натха Сампрадая - Будда-Дхарма или нет?

Прежде, чем что-то утверждать о Четырёх Печатях, Карма Палджор, продемонстрируйте, как они у Вас *работают*.
Как позволяют отличить буддизм от индуизма.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Хотел ответить, но решил,что вступать в диалог с троллем смысла нет. Аривидерчи

----------


## Германн

Рекомендую слушателям лекций уважаемого Карма Палджор задавать эти вопросы в центре Джонанг:

*Четыре Печати в понимании джонангпа определяют некоторые индуистские школы в качестве Будда-Дхармы?
Натха Сампрадая - Будда-Дхарма или нет?*

Правильно понятые Четыре Печати должны работать: Печати позволяют чётко различать буддизм и индуизм.

----------


## Tong Po

> Рекомендую слушателям лекций уважаемого Карма Палджор задавать эти вопросы в центре Джонанг:
> 
> *Четыре Печати в понимании джонангпа определяют некоторые индуистские школы в качестве Будда-Дхармы?
> Натха Сампрадая - Будда-Дхарма или нет?*
> 
> Правильно понятые Четыре Печати должны работать: Печати позволяют чётко различать буддизм и индуизм.


Германн, до Вас что реально не доходит, что Четыре Печати предназначены совсем для других целей?! 

Кстати, с какого перепугу Вы решили, что Карма Палджор читает лекции в центре Джонанг?!

----------


## Нико

> Германн, до Вас что реально не доходит, что Четыре Печати предназначены совсем для других целей?!


Для каких других целей?



> Кстати, с какого перепугу Вы решили, что Карма Палджор читает лекции в центре Джонанг?!


А разве не читает?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, с какого перепугу Вы решили, что Карма Палджор читает лекции в центре Джонанг?!


Вообще-то читаю  :Smilie: 
По жентонгу (а сейчас и по тибетскому базовый курс). Просто filoleg, Карма Палджор и Олег Филиппов по какой-то странной случайности оказались одним лицом. Увы и ах. Хотите это обсудить?  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (22.02.2013), Tong Po (22.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то читаю 
> По жентонгу (а сейчас и по тибетскому базовый курс). Просто filoleg, Карма Палджор и Олег Филиппов по какой-то странной случайности оказались одним лицом. Увы и ах. Хотите это обсудить?



Ааа. Ну что ж - ошибся я. Бывает  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (22.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Для каких других целей?


Очевидно, для достижения аннутара самъяк самбодхи.

----------


## Dron

> Я уже ответил: 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post554121
> 
> Буддизм отличается от остальных религий учениями о пустотности. Последние отличаются от небуддийских отсутствием противоречия _пустоте пустоты_ Чандракирти (возможностью совмещения с этим конкретным принципом).


Истинность паратантры возможно совместить с ее неистинностью?
Опционный вопрос- с кем же тогда Чандра спорил, например, в главе 6 "Вступления"? И Шантидева с кем спорил?

----------


## Германн

> Истинность паратантры возможно совместить с ее неистинностью?


Слова ничего не значат вне контекста. А контекст таков:

"алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии." (Торчинов)

То, что описано Евгением Алексеевичем, исключает субстрат (не-мгновенный дхармин, носитель мгновенных дхарм, стоящий за дхармами и отедельный от них: способный к самостоятельному существованию без дхарм). Значит, это не противоречит пустоте пустоте (отказу пустоте в роли всеобщего субстрата).

----------


## Германн



----------


## Tong Po

> Слова ничего не значат вне контекста. А контекст таков:
> 
> "алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, «пребывающую» субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к «своей» алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии." (Торчинов)
> 
> То, что описано Евгением Алексеевичем, исключает субстрат (не-мгновенный дхармин, носитель мгновенных дхарм, стоящий за дхармами и отедельный от них: способный к самостоятельному существованию без дхарм). Значит, это не противоречит пустоте пустоте (отказу пустоте в роли всеобщего субстрата).


Это контекст чего, простите? К тому же Вы опять цитируете выборочно. У Торчинова, в той же главе есть весьма примечательный пассаж о Ратнакирти. Вы поищите-поищете. Сами только- я цитировать специально не буду.

----------


## Dron

> "алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального.


Герман, вы увидели, что покойный Евгений Алексеевич относит алайя виджняну к уровню относительно реального?

----------


## Германн

> Это контекст чего, простите? К тому же Вы опять цитируете выборочно. У Торчинова, в той же главе есть весьма примечательный пассаж о Ратнакирти. Вы поищите-поищете. Сами только- я цитировать специально не буду.


Да, сам Евгений Алексеевич был монистом - и трактовал Ратнакирти именно так, как трактовал. Тем более, примечательна процитированная  характеристика виджнянавады: даже будучи сам убеждённым монистом, он последовательно описывал её как не-монизм. Он писал лишь о том, что развились идеи монизма - совершенно логично считая такой буддизм родственным лурианской каббале. Так вот это, конечно же, буддизм еретический: если нет разницы в онтологии с каббалой и адвайтой. 

Я не верю, что буддизм какая-то особенная религия. И что если во всех религиях были ереси - то буддизм волшебным образом всегда был доктринально чист. Конечно, люди ошибались и отклонялись от курса, это совершенно естественно. Критерием ошибки является невозможность показать уникальность Будда-Дхармы: её принципиальное отличие от всех других учений. Если уникальность и принципиальное единство сохраняется, то как бы ни различались буддийские школы, все они представляют Учение Будды.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, вы увидели, что покойный Евгений Алексеевич относит алайя виджняну к уровню относительно реального?


Такой аспект пустотности, как ПП (лишь один аспект из 16) это никак не затрагивает. Есть другие аспекты: некоторые из них будут спорными. Не ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Такой аспект пустотности, как ПП (лишь один аспект из 16) это никак не затрагивает.


Вы уверены?

----------


## Нико

> 


Удивительна Ваша активность по поводу ПП при учёте плохого самочувствия. Давайте издадим про это книжку, данное может служить обложкой. Я помогу, подредактирую. Наверное, бестселлер будет. Только спонсоров найдите. )

----------


## Германн

> Удивительна Ваша активность по поводу ПП при учёте плохого самочувствия. Давайте издадим про это книжку, данное может служить обложкой. Я помогу, подредактирую. Наверное, бестселлер будет. Только спонсоров найдите. )


Спасибо за доброе слово, Нико. Для книжки мне лучше сняться самому, в гриме клоуна. 

Лучше читать Чандракирти.
Не просто ведь так Чандракирти считается лучшим мадхьямиком.

----------

Нико (22.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы уверены?


Да. 

То, что описано Евгением Алексеевичем, исключает субстрат (не-мгновенный дхармин, носитель мгновенных дхарм, стоящий за дхармами и отедельный от них: способный к самостоятельному существованию без дхарм). Значит, это не противоречит _пустоте пустоте_ (отказу пустоте в роли всеобщего субстрата).

Можно найти противоречие в аспекте 10: _пустота не имеющего начала и конца_.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за доброе слово, Нико. Для книжки мне лучше сняться самому, в гриме клоуна. 
> 
> Лучше читать Чандракирти.
> Не просто ведь так Чандракирти считается лучшим мадхьямиком.


Ну снимьтесь в гриме клоуна, без разницы. Я прочитала Чандракирти про пустоту пустоты, усвоила эту тему. И расслабилась, в отличие от Вас. )

----------


## Германн

> Ну снимьтесь в гриме клоуна, без разницы. Я прочитала Чандракирти про пустоту пустоты, усвоила эту тему. И расслабилась, в отличие от Вас. )


А я и не напрягался  :Smilie:  Сижу тут, чай пью.

----------


## Dron

> Да.


Тогда, возможно, форма не пуста?

----------


## Нико

> Тогда, возможно, форма не пуста?


Форма пуста, конечно. От формы. )

----------


## Dron

Герман, взаимоисключающие мадхъямические и читтаматринские трактовки сутр- взаимоисключают? или нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, сам Евгений Алексеевич был монистом - и трактовал Ратнакирти именно так, как трактовал. Тем более, примечательна процитированная  характеристика виджнянавады: даже будучи сам убеждённым монистом, он последовательно описывал её как не-монизм. Он писал лишь о том, что развились идеи монизма - совершенно логично считая такой буддизм родственным лурианской каббале. Так вот это, конечно же, буддизм еретический: если нет разницы в онтологии с каббалой и адвайтой. 
> 
> Я не верю, что буддизм какая-то особенная религия. И что если во всех религиях были ереси - то буддизм волшебным образом всегда был доктринально чист. Конечно, люди ошибались и отклонялись от курса, это совершенно естественно. Критерием ошибки является невозможность показать уникальность Будда-Дхармы: её принципиальное отличие от всех других учений. Если уникальность и принципиальное единство сохраняется, то как бы ни различались буддийские школы, все они представляют Учение Будды.


С чего Вы взяли, что он был монистом? Он, в отличии от Вас, как раз разбирался, знал, практиковал и обучал буддизму людей. Именно буддизму, а не одному абзацу из Лам-рим Ченмо.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, взаимоисключающие мадхъямические и читтаматринские трактовки сутр- взаимоисключают? или нет?


Они взаимодополняющие, а не взаимоисключающие. Второй поворот задаёт онтологию, Третий дополняет мудрость постижения пустотности практическими аспектами метода; гносеологическими. Понимать Третий поворот как возвращение в лоно индуизма - абсурд. (Прости меня, Господь наш Татхагатагарбха.)
Атман как отрицался Первым поворотом, так и отрицается. (Прости меня, Господь наш Ади-Будда.)

----------


## Dron

> Они взаимодополняющие, а не взаимоисключающие.


Тогда мадхъямикам, выходит, надо свои утверждения дополнить отрицаниями читтаматринов?

----------


## Германн

> Тогда мадхъямикам, выходит, надо свои утверждения дополнить отрицаниями читтаматринов?


Просто обратите внимание, как читтаматра тибетская в мадхьямаку перешла. И сохраняют её представления мадхьямики. В практических аспектах, они могут быть уместней, что не отменяет "философию" (то есть метафизику, онтологию) мадхьямаки. Ламы так часто говорят: высшая философия прасангика, но в практике бывает иногда полезней  читтаматра. Для Лам, хранителей традиции, это взаимосовместимые воззрения. Но если понимать-интерпретировать буддизм как индуизм, благо любые тексты полисемантичны, то конечно. Ничего общего. И Третий поворот - возвращение в индуизм. 
Для меня это еретическое представление (при том, что праведным еретиком быть ещё лучше, чем праведным иноверцем: сорадуюсь еретикам). Я буддист.

----------


## Dron

> Просто обратите внимание, как читтаматра тибетская в мадхьямаку перешла.


Абзац, как говорится.... просто обратите внимание на то, как ясно я задал вопрос, и как вы на него не отвечаете.
Обратите?



> И сохраняют её представления мадхьямики.


еще есть веселое приведение Каспер, сущность того же порядка, как и "сохранение сущности мадхъямаки читтаматринами".



> В практических аспектах, они могут быть уместней, что не отменяет "философию" (то есть метафизику, онтологию) мадхьямаки. Ламы так часто говорят: высшая философия прасангика, но в практике бывает иногда полезней  читтаматра.


Верно. Верно на 100%. Так говорят. Однако, ни один из лам, ни один из древних мадхъямиков и читтаматринов, короче, никто никогда, не вводил никакой мифический "принцип ПП". Как вы к этому относитесь? Как к недоработке древних людей?

----------

Tong Po (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Понимать Третий поворот как возвращение в лоно индуизма - абсурд. (Прости меня, Господь наш Татхагатагарбха.)
> Атман как отрицался Первым поворотом, так и отрицается. (Прости меня, Господь наш Ади-Будда.)


Господи, прости меня! За всё! Аминь, непротиворечащий ПП. )

----------

Германн (23.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Верно. Верно на 100%. Так говорят. Однако, ни один из лам, ни один из древних мадхъямиков и читтаматринов, короче, никто никогда, не вводил никакой мифический "принцип ПП". Как вы к этому относитесь? Как к недоработке древних людей?


Мне достаточно того, что Четыре Печати работают. Если можете показать их работу иначе - ласкаво просимо. Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.

----------

Нико (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.


Господи Боже, сущая ПП!

----------

Германн (23.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Живой пример того, как внешнее учение к Пути приводит: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post555725
"Колесница внешних учений" с т.зр. Пути.

----------


## Dron

> Мне достаточно того, что Четыре Печати работают.


Работают? Где? На каких полях? Кто их нанял?

----------

Pema Sonam (23.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Работают? Где? На каких полях? Кто их нанял?


Дрон, мы меня продолжаешь смешить? Не забывай, что я твоя крестная мама, типа того?

----------


## Германн

> Работают? Где? На каких полях? Кто их нанял?

----------


## Dron

Германн, сказать достоверно, верны ли четыре печати, может только Арья. Все остальные называются верующими. Вы как к этому относитесь?

----------

Германн (23.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Нико, ожидать ли нам перевод Ламрима Пабонки с тибетского, или можно смело попрощаться с такой надеждой?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, сказать достоверно, верны ли четыре печати, может только Арья. Все остальные называются верующими. Вы как к этому относитесь?


Достоверное знание, если понимать под ним бесспорно-окончательное, понятие метафизическое. 
Всё научное (sic!) и повседневное знание имеет лишь гипотетический, предположительный характер.

Верю в свободу (исходная аксиома) и использую метаязык классической логики. 
В отношении к буддийскому учению разделяю когерентную теорию истины: логически проверяю его на соответствие свободе. 
Мы не знаем, какое метафизическое высказывание истинно - но можем отказаться от ошибочного, узнав его по логическим противоречиям.

----------


## Dron

> Достоверное знание, если понимать под ним бесспорно-окончательное, понятие метафизическое. 
> Всё научное (sic!) и повседневное знание имеет лишь гипотетический, предположительный характер.


Тогда преклонитесь пред Господом, причем, немедленно.

----------


## Германн

> Тогда преклонитесь пред Господом, причем, немедленно.


Верю в свободу (исходная аксиома) и использую метаязык классической логики. 
Мы не знаем, какое метафизическое высказывание истинно - но можем отказаться от ошибочного, узнав его по логическим противоречиям. 
Вероучение о Господе ведёт к таким противоречиям, и потому относится к ошибочным http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post553817
(Что не отменяет его ценности и пользы для других людей.)

----------


## Dron

> Верю в свободу (исходная аксиома)


В свободу от клеш?

----------


## Германн

Калама-сутта из Палийского канона (беседа Будды с иноверцами):

6. "Как вы думаете, каламы — ненависть по-вашему на пользу человеку или во вред?" — "Во вред, почтенный". "Каламы, если отдавшись ненависти, умственно захваченный ею, человек отнимает жизнь, крадёт, развратничает и лжёт, а также и других призывает делать так же — разве не вредит он себе надолго?" — "Да, почтенный". 

7. "Как вы думаете, каламы — а заблуждение по-вашему на пользу человеку или во вред?" — "Во вред, почтенный". "Каламы, если находясь в заблуждении, умственно захваченный им, человек отнимает жизнь, крадёт, развратничает и лжёт, а также и других призывает делать так же — разве не вредит он себе надолго?" — "Да, почтенный". 

8. "И как вы думаете, каламы — эти вещи хороши или плохи?" — "Плохи, почтенный". "Предосудительны или нет?" — "Предосудительны, почтенный". "Порицаемы или одобряемы мудрым?" — "Порицаемы, почтенный". — "Будучи предприняты и соблюдаемы, не ведут ли они ко вреду и болезни? Не поражают ли они вас?" — "Будучи совершаемы, эти вещи несут вред и болезнь. Да, именно так." 

9. "Потому мы и говорим, каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель". Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи плохи, предосудительны, не одобряются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к вреду и болезни, оставляйте их. 

10. Каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель". Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи хороши, непредосудительны, подтверждаются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к пользе и счастью, приступите к ним и пребывайте в них".
__

Если вера в Господа полезна человеку, то хорошо, что он держится такой веры. С логической точки зрения, такая вера незаменима до тех пор, пока есть хотя бы один человек, которого только она удерживает от преступлений. Тому, что небуддийские религии тоже должны сохраняться и уважаться, есть не только доктринальные, но и логические причины. "Главное, чтоб человек хорошим был."

----------


## Германн

> В свободу от клеш?


Свобода исключает полную редукцию мотивов к внешнему фактору, в том числе к клеши: есть свобода разотождествиться с клешей.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Свобода исключает полную редукцию мотивов к внешнему фактору, в том числе к клеши: есть свобода разотождествиться с клешей.


Да да, именно это я и хотел сказать. Так вот в это вы и веруете, да?

----------


## Германн

> Да да, именно это я и хотел сказать. Так вот в это вы и веруете, да?


Да, я верю в свободу (не абсолютную): в то, что свободу нельзя полностью отрицать. 
Через свободу определяю осознание, понимание. Этика тоже выводится из свободы, как базовой ценности.

Нет смысла говорить о том, что у меня есть интуиция свободы. Это субъективно и недоказуемо (есть и механицисты). Значит, вера.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да, я верю в свободу (не абсолютную): в то, что свободу нельзя полностью отрицать. 
> Через свободу определяю осознание, понимание. Этика тоже выводится из свободы, как базовой ценности.
> 
> Нет смысла говорить о том, что у меня есть интуиция свободы. Это субъективно и недоказуемо. Значит, вера.


И еще вы веруете в то, что иногда читтаматра равна мадхъямаке, да?

----------


## Германн

> И еще вы веруете в то, что иногда читтаматра равна мадхъямаке, да?


Не понимаю, о чём речь.

----------


## Dron

> Не понимаю, о чём речь.


Скажите, что вам приписывают глупость.

----------


## Германн

> Скажите, что вам приписывают глупость.


Почему бы и нет? Мне всё равно. Аргументы собеседников изложены здесь много раз, с повторами: если кому-то будет интересно, нас прочитают. Я вижу плавный переход от внешних учений к буддийским ересям, и от них шаг к Будда-Дхарме в многообразии ортодоксальных течений. Разные учения полезны разным людям. Разницу между буддизмом и индуизмом отчётливо осознаю. В результате, мне спокойно: радуюсь внешним учениям и буддийским ересям, радуюсь уникальной и единой Будда-Дхарме.

Есть общий Путь к Пробуждению, остальное не важно.

----------


## Dron

> Почему бы и нет? Мне всё равно.


Ну, конечно же, вам все равно. Есть такие салфетки, что отлично впитывают слезы, вроде.



> Аргументы собеседников изложены здесь много раз, с повторами: если кому-то будет интересно, нас прочитают. Я вижу плавный переход от внешних учений к буддийским ересям, и от них шаг к Будда-Дхарме в многообразии ортодоксальных течений. Разные учения полезны разным людям. Разницу между буддизмом и индуизмом отчётливо осознаю. В результате, мне спокойно: радуюсь внешним учениям и буддийским ересям, радуюсь уникальной и единой Будда-Дхарме.


Неужели так ужасен простой вопрос- где вы видите переход от читтаматры к мадъямаке?



> Есть общий Путь к Пробуждению, остальное не важно.


Общий...

----------


## Германн



----------


## Нико

> Есть общий Путь к Пробуждению, остальное не важно.


Да, это довольно оптимистичная точка зрения.

----------

Германн (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> В результате, мне спокойно: радуюсь внешним учениям


Не фарисействуйте. Чему вы там радуетесь, их несовершенству, да?




> и буддийским ересям, радуюсь уникальной и единой Будда-Дхарме.


Ясно, наш веселый тепловоз уж не остановить.




> Есть общий Путь к Пробуждению, остальное не важно.


Продемонстрируйте переход от читтаматры к МП. Я его не видел, уж извините.

----------

Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Продемонстрируйте переход от читтаматры к МП. Я его не видел, уж извините.


Здесь сделать ничего нельзя. Думайте, что угодно: я не против.

----------


## Dron

> Здесь сделать ничего нельзя. Думайте, что угодно: я не против.


Здесь сделать можно все. Не прикрывайте дезертирство смирением.
Где переход?

----------


## Германн

> Здесь сделать можно все. Не прикрывайте дезертирство смирением.
> Где переход?

----------


## Нико

> Здесь сделать ничего нельзя. Думайте, что угодно: я не против.


А переход же есть, Германн. Сколько раз тут Вам объяснять пытались такие неучи, как я? Я, конечно, не могу сравниться с проф. Торчиновым, но, помнится, мы с ним на заре БФ и т.п. много спорили про это. )

----------


## Dron

Офигенная шаль, и рисунок такой, как бы, лабиринтообразный... Тиснение, да?

Переход где? Где переход?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Переход где? Где переход?


Во многих городах на многих перекрестках, Дрон  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (24.02.2013), Сергей Хос (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А переход же есть, Германн. Сколько раз тут Вам объяснять пытались такие неучи, как я? Я, конечно, не могу сравниться с проф. Торчиновым, но, помнится, мы с ним на заре БФ и т.п. много спорили про это. )


Да конечно есть. Причём в каждой, буквально каждой буддийской книге расписан: как, от школы к школе, углубляется понимание пустоты, и как разные школы друг друга дополняют. В данном случае, это не по теме треда вопрос. Потому что речь шла не о переходе, а о качественной общности буддийских школ: об их совместимости с бессубстратностью (с ПП).

Е.А. Торчинов: http://etor.h1.ru/buddhcivil.html 
"*буддийская онтология как онтология бессубстратного процесса*, противостоящая брахманистскому статическому субстанциализму"

Я могу ошибаться. Если есть другие способы точной работы Четырёх Печатей, пусть они будут показаны. Нет цели спорить ради спора: если ошибаюсь (как в случае со страданием Архата в Махаяне), сразу признаю. Махаянский Архат всё-таки физически страдает: слова об этом есть в Ламриме.

----------


## Нико

> Потому что речь шла не о переходе, а о качественной общности буддийских школ: об их совместимости с бессубстратностью


Возвращаемся к теме Четырёх печятей. Идём по кругу. 





> (с ПП).


Это уже лишнее на сей раз, поверьте. )

----------

Германн (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да конечно есть. Причём в каждой, буквально каждой буддийской книге расписан: как, от школы к школе, углубляется понимание пустоты, и как разные школы друг друга дополняют. В данном случае, это не по теме треда вопрос. Потому что речь шла не о переходе, а о качественной общности буддийских школ: об их совместимости с бессубстратностью (с ПП).


У сватантрики и прасангики бессубстратность немного разная, не считаете?

----------

Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У сватантрики и прасангики бессубстратность немного разная, не считаете?


Совместимость с несубстанциональностью пустоты - одинаковая.
Доктринальная *совместимость*. С бессубстратностью. Самой пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Совместимость с несубстанциональностью пустоты - одинаковая.


Можно ли заменить термин "несубстанциональность"на "бессубстратность", без потери смысла вашего сообщения?

----------

Германн (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Можно ли заменить термин "несубстанциональность"на "бессубстратность", без потери смысла вашего сообщения?


Да. Несубстанциональность пустоты, бессубстратность пустоты - это и есть пустота пустоты. Анатман не заменяется индуистским Атманом.

----------


## Нико

Совместимость с несубстанциональностью пустоты - одинаковая.
Доктринальная *совместимость*. С бессубстратностью. Самой пустоты.


Германн, я так думаю, что Вам дакиня очень крутая нужна. Иначе сами с собой не договоритесь. )

----------


## Dron

> Да. Несубстанциональность пустоты, бессубстратность пустоты - это и есть пустота пустоты. Анатман не заменяется отрицаемым Атманом.


Тогда вопрос в силе:
У сватантрики и прасангики бессубстратность немного разная, не считаете?

----------


## Нико

Мне кажется, Германн про сватантрику немного не знает. )

----------


## Германн

> Мне кажется, Германн про сватантрику немного не знает. )


Отличие в онтологическом статусе свалакшаны, а не в онтологическом статусе пустоты.
Если какая-то школа доктринально несовместима с бессамостностью пустоты, объясните отличие онтологии этой школы от индуистской. (Не получится!)
Если Четыре Печати характеризуют Натха-сампрадаю, это буддийская (родная, дружественная ортодоксам) ересь. Превращение шуньяты в субстанцию.

----------


## Нико

> Отличие в онтологическом статусе свалакшаны, а не в онтологическом статусе пустоты.


Т.е Вы можете на минутку допустить, что в Мадхьямика Сватантрике нет пустоты пустоты?

----------


## Dron

> Мне кажется, Германн про сватантрику немного не знает. )


impossible

----------


## Нико

> Если какая-то школа доктринально несовместима с бессамостностью пустоты, объясните отличие онтологии этой школы от индуистской. (Не получится!)


Да получится. Спокойно себе получится.

----------


## Германн

> Да получится. Спокойно себе получится.


Интересуюсь. Попробуйте!

----------


## Нико

> Интересуюсь. Попробуйте!


Ну, возьмёмте сватантрику. Они признают самобытие вещй, но отрицают истинное их бытие. 50 процентов, говорят, зависит от субъекта, а 50 процентов -- от объекта. При этом это буддийское воззрение. Но пп там нет.

----------


## Германн

> Ну, возьмёмте сватантрику. Они признают самобытие вещй, но отрицают истинное их бытие. 50 процентов, говорят, зависит от субъекта, а 50 процентов -- от объекта. При этом это буддийское воззрение. Но пп там нет.


Речь о доктринальной совместимости с ПП. Если чего-то нет - это не то же самое, что есть принципиальное противоречие ему. Ади-Натх, Пара-Шива доктринально несовместим с ПП. В этом разница. Попробуйте не применить без этой совместимости Четыре Печати к Натха-Сампрадайе. Или она, как Юндрунг-Бон, тоже Будда-Дхарма, и потому отмечена Печатями? А что тогда не Будда-Дхарма, что Печатями не отмечено? А если все религии отмечены Четырьмя Печатями - что это за "Печати", в чём их смысл?

----------


## Нико

> Речь о _доктринальной совместимости_ с ПП. Если чего-то нет - это не то же самое, что наличие ему противоречия.


Доктринальная совместимость с ПП может быть только в МП.  :Mad:

----------


## Dron

> Отличие в онтологическом статусе свалакшаны, а не в онтологическом статусе пустоты.


Вы утверждаете, что способы существования пустоты в МП и в МС идентичны?

----------


## Германн

> Доктринальная совместимость с ПП может быть только в МП.


В МП не только доктринальная совместимость, но и прямая вербализация принципа. Более широкое поле - совместимость с ПП (и это буддизм). 
Вне совместимости оказываются буддийские ереси (чья онтология неотличима от индуистской) и небуддийские учения.

----------


## Германн

> Вы утверждаете, что способы существования пустоты в МП и в МС идентичны?


Идентична доктринальная совместимость с ПП. Пока другого способа работы Четырёх Печатей не знаю. Уберите совместимость с ПП, и Четыре Печати отметят индуизм, даосизм, неоплатонизм, паламизм, суфизм, каббалу - что угодно. А если все религии (в своих мистических направлениях) отмечены Четырьмя Печатями - что это за "Печати", в чём их смысл?

----------


## Нико

> В МП не только доктринальная совместимость, но и прямая вербализация принципа. Более широкое поле - совместимость с ПП (и это буддизм). Дальше идут буддийские ереси и небуддийские учения.


Извините, Германн, но где принцип ПП распространяется на другие буддийские воззрения, помимо МП? И что значит "буддийские ереси"? У меня прям парамита терпения зашкаливает. )

----------


## Германн

> Извините, Германн, но где принцип ПП распространяется на другие буддийские воззрения, помимо МП? И что значит "буддийские ереси"? У меня прям парамита терпения зашкаливает. )


ПП не распространяется. Распространяется совместимость с ПП.
Нет такой догмы, что в буддизме не может быть ересей. В любой религии есть отклонения от курса: буддизм не исключение. А что это за ереси, не важно. Любая еретическая школа может стать ортодоксальной, подтянув своё воззрение до совместимости с ПП. Не нужно мешать такой эволюции, акцентируя их отклонения: в любом случае, быть праведным еретиком ещё лучше, чем праведным иноверцем. 
Еретик не тот, кому анафема - а тот, кто неспособен отличить буддийскую шуньяваду от индуистской онтологии. Каждый свободен взять, да и отличить её.

----------


## Dron

> Идентична доктринальная совместимость с ПП.


А способ существования идентичен?

----------


## Германн

> А способ существования идентичен?


Возможно, Вы намеренно используете не совсем удачные слова. Если не будете цепляться к форме слов, отвечу по значению: пустота одинакова вообще для всех и каждого. Школы здесь ни при чём. В школах мы можем видеть доктринальную совместимость с несубстанциональностью пустоты (буддийские школы) - и несовместимость с её  бессубстратностью (еретические и небуддийские школы). "Высшее философское воззрение" имеет, кроме совместимости, прямую вербализацию пустоты пустоты. Оно необходимо в онтологии (на высшем уровне, в ней неотменимо) - но МП недостоточна в деталях метода, в гносеологии. "Высшее" не значит "окончательное" и "предельно полное", не значит и "лишённое второстепенных неточностей" (школьных ошибок).

----------


## Dron

> Возможно, Вы намеренно используете не совсем удачные слова. Если не будете цепляться к форме слов,


Я не буду цепляться. Ответьте - идентичен способ, или нет. Все сватантрики и прасангики отвечали, значит, и вам не стыдно будет, верно?

----------


## Нико

> ПП не распространяется. Распространяется совместимость с ПП.
> Нет такой догмы, что в буддизме не может быть ересей. В любой религии есть отклонения от курса: буддизм не исключение. А что это за ереси, не важно. Любая еретическая школа может стать ортодоксальной, подтянув своё воззрение до совместимости с ПП. Не нужно мешать такой эволюции, акцентируя их отклонения: в любом случае, быть праведным еретиком ещё лучше, чем праведным иноверцем. 
> Еретик не тот, кому анафема - а тот, кто неспособен отличить буддийскую шуньяваду от индуистской онтологии. Каждый свободен взять, да и отличить её.


Каково онтологическое отличие ПП от совместимости с ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Я не буду цепляться. Ответьте - идентичен способ, или нет. Все сватантрики и прасангики отвечали, значит, и вам не стыдно будет, верно?


Это разные школы, по-разному описывающие пустоту. В чём они идентичны, так это в доктринальной совместимости с бессубстратностью пустоты. 
Сама же пустота одна и та же всегда и везде (как порядок вещей).




> Каково онтологическое отличие ПП от совместимости с ПП?


ПП это аспект порядка вещей, вербализованный в МП как ПП, совместимость с ПП - специфика любого учения Будда-Дхармы (конкретный способ, которым работают Четыре Печати). Мне интересно посмотреть, как Четыре Печати без совместимости с ПП отличают буддизм от индуизма и других внешних учений.

Да вот только никто не показывает.  :Cry:

----------


## Dron

> Это разные школы, по-разному описывающие пустоту.


Да?)))))
Какую, прасангическую, сватантрическую, сферическую, слонопотамообразную?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Сама суть христианства в грехе: не согрешишь - не покаешься, не покаешься - не спасёшься. Отсюда постоянное грешение и плачь. Часто вместо реальной работы над собой.


Суть христианства в обожении. Бог стал человеком, чтобы человек стал богом. Грех это тотальная болезнь охватившая все стороны бытия. То что вы назвали-это *видение своих грехов*,если хотите своеобразная йогическая практика. Чем глубже христианин входит в это видение тем больше он осознает свою болезнь. Плачь конечно у христиан бывает, но это чаще всего душевный плач, страстный, от омрачения. Плачь святых это термин тонкого покаянного состояния. Покаяние это не всхлипывание, а всецелое желание обновления себя. 
Вобщем как то так.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2013), Юй Кан (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да?)))))
> Какую, прасангическую, сватантрическую, сферическую, слонопотамообразную?


Несубстанциональную. Бессамостную. Бессубстратную.

----------


## Dron

> Несубстанциональную. Бессамостную. Бессубстратную.


Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?

----------


## Германн

> Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?


Оно не относится к пустоте. Вы понимаете, что свалакшана это свалакшана, а шунья это шунья?

----------


## Dron

> Оно не относится к пустоте. Вы понимаете, что свалакшана это свалакшана, а шунья это шунья?


Я понимаю, а вы как, понимаете, что откровенно игнорировать вопросы как-то не по буддийски? Мы ж с вами не на границе двух Корей, верно? 
Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?

----------


## Dron

> А давайте обсудим ядерную программу Северной Кореи?


Легко, и с большой радостью. Но- в отдельной теме.
А здесь мы будем обсуждать ваш мифический интерконфессиональный "субстрат".
Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?

----------


## Германн

> Легко, и с большой радостью. Но- в отдельной теме.
> А здесь мы будем обсуждать ваш мифический интерконфессиональный "субстрат".
> Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?


Оставляю Вас со своим мнением. Всё было проговорено уже десятки раз.
Лично мне нужно (для практики) знать разницу между буддизмом и индуизмом. Разница есть, вижу её совершенно отчётливо.

----------


## Dron

> Оставляю Вас со своим мнением.


Оставляйте мертвого Гагарина в кабине падающего самолета со своим мнением, компренде?



> Мне - ещё раз скажу - всё равно.


Это жаль. Бахвалиться равнодушием- плохо.



> [Лично мне нужно (для практики) знать разницу между буддизмом и индуизмом.


Еще не помешает знать следующее:
Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?

----------


## Юй Кан

Покажу, для разнообразия : ), фрагмент из даосско-буддийского "Канона чистоты и покоя", датируемого, предположительно, нач. III в.
В нём тоже с пустотой пустоты всё хорошо. : )

... тот, кто ещё не способен
ум свой суетный от мути очистить,
         страсти свои ещё не рассеял. Тот, кто их способен рассеять,
ум затем изнутри созерцая,
         в уме никакого ума не находит;
         затем, извне созерцая формы,
         форм никаких не находит в формах;
         затем, созерцая издали сущности,
         не находит в сущностях никакой сущности. Постигший три [эти отсутствия]
уже пробудился —
*[одну] лишь пустоту постигает,
         самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
         в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
         то, что пусто, уже отсутствует.**Отсутствие отсутствия также отсутствует:*
*отсутствие отсутствия уже отсутствует*. Предавайся так постоянно безмолвию,
безмолвию, не имеющему
         того, что безмолвствует. Откуда в нём взяться страстям и желаниям?
 Желания, страсти уже не рождаются.
 Это и есть исконный покой,
исконный покой сообразия миру.

----------

Марина В (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Покажу, для разнообразия : ), фрагмент из даосско-буддийского "Канона чистоты и покоя", датируемого, предположительно, нач. III в.
> В нём тоже с пустотой пустоты всё хорошо. : )


Тренд 2013 http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post545661  :Big Grin:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Теперь ещё и о полноте полноты -- нада? : ))

----------


## Dron

Все же, легендарный субстрат не настолько неинтересная тема, чтобы о ней просто так взять и забыть.
Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?

----------


## Германн

> Теперь ещё и о полноте полноты -- нада? : ))


Пурната такая пурната.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пурната такая пурната.


Так нада или не нада, про полноту-то? : )

----------


## Германн

> Все же, легендарный субстрат не настолько неинтересная тема, чтобы о ней просто так взять и забыть.
> Самобытие, признаваемое сватантриками- субстрат?


Насколько понимаю, нет. Но собственные признаки, не будучи субстанциональными, конкретным образом - с уклоном в отрицаемое МП самобытие - могут постулироваться. _Свалакшана_ как бы застывает. Однако, субстанциональность _пустоты_ этим не постулируется: есть доктринальная совместимость с ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Насколько понимаю, нет. Но собственные признаки, не будучи субстанциональными, конкретным образом - с уклоном в отрицаемое МП самобытие - могут постулироваться. _Свалакшана_ как бы застывает. Однако, субстанциональность _пустоты_ этим не постулируется: есть доктринальная совместимость с ПП.


Для МП самобытие - атман, субстрат. Что вы на это выразите?

----------


## Германн

Эталон превратно истолкованного буддизма - "Читтаматра, миф и реальность" Александра Орлова. Четыре Печати - если взять за основу такое вероучение - растекаются по всем мистическим религиям, от адвайты до неоплатонизма. Хороши же "Печати", если практически любое мистическое учение оказывается "редкой" Будда-Дхармой.

----------


## Германн

> Для МП самобытие - атман, субстрат. Что вы на это выразите?


То что есть разница между самобытием свалакшаны сватантрики (несубстанционального признака) и самобытием дхармы вайбхашики. Сватантрика тоньше.
И это никак не касается субстанциональности именно пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Эталон превратно истолкованного буддизма - "Читтаматра, миф и реальность" Александра Орлова. Четыре Печати - если взять за основу такое вероучение - растекаются по всем мистическим религиям, от адвайты до неоплатонизма. Хороши же "Печати", если любое мистическое учение, какое ни возьми, оказывается "редкой" Будда-Дхармой.


Да, да, насчет "растекания". Субстрат МС, с точки зрения МП- косорезен.

----------


## Dron

> То что есть разница между самобытием свалакшаны сватантрики (несубстанционального признака) и самобытием дхармы вайбхашики. Сватантрика тоньше.


Да, все признают субстрат, видимо, в той или иной форме, кроме МП, да?

----------


## Германн

> Да, все признают субстрат, видимо, в той или иной форме, кроме МП, да?


Правильней сказать: прасангика находит возможность постулирования самобытия в других школах, и критикует их за это. Не факт, что критикуемая школа постулирует это в готовом виде, или держится за такой взгляд. Я сильно сомневаюсь, что реальные вайбхашики верили в полное прекращение любого опыта: иначе как бы это стало поводом для критики? Было бы как в том анекдоте про вратаря, которого обзывают за пропущенный гол, а он этому рад - и кланяется, кланяется... Прасангика это школа, и её тексты могут содержать ошибки (например, софизмы). Что не отменяет окончательности её онтологии.

----------


## Dron

> Правильней сказать: прасангика находит возможность постулирования самобытия в других школах, и критикует их за это.


За это- за субстрат, верно?

----------


## Германн

> Да, да, насчет "растекания". Субстрат МС, с точки зрения МП- косорезен.


Сватантрика безусловно буддизм, с точки зрения прасангики. А вот когда в один ряд с Будда-Дхармой ставится адвайта и неоплатонизм, как у Орлова - это ни что иное, как Четыре Печати в веданте, Четыре Печати в неоплатонизме и т.д. Здравый смысл подсказывает, что уж больно коряв результат: пазл не сходится. Будда-Дхарма претендует на редкость, уникальность, а тут становится общим местом. Уж не ошибается ли автор? Прасангика признана высшим философским воззрением не потому, что Гелуг всех давила - а потому что её онтология окончательна. И Четыре Печати работают, если совместимы с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> За это- за субстрат, верно?


У Вас всякий субстрат - это субстрат именно пустоты, да? Без вариантов? Все 16 (или 20) видов пустоты - это один-единственный её вид, только ПП?
Вы ведь развиваете эту мысль уже 100 страниц.

----------


## Dron

> Сватантрика безусловно буддизм, с точки зрения прасангики. А вот когда в один ряд с Будда-Дхармой ставится адвайта и неоплатонизм


Прасангика ставит в один ряд атман и самобытие сватантриков.

----------


## Dron

> У Вас всякий субстрат - это субстрат именно пустоты, да? Без вариантов? Все 16 (или 20) видов пустоты - это один-единственный вид, только ПП?


У меня никакого субстрата нет вообще, это ваш термин, который мне видится похожим на атман.
С точки зрения МП МС признает атман.

----------


## Германн

Дрон, рассмотрение различия самобытия дхарм в вайбхашике и сватантрике - какое отношение имеет к совместимости с пустотой пустоты? Никакого. И как оно относится к самобытию пустоты? Никак. Не по теме же всё. Вы исходите из представления, что идейное единство буддизма требует одной-единственной школьной доктрины? И что обнаружение любого разногласия между школами автоматически означает отсутствие их идейного единства? В чём проблема-то?

----------


## Tong Po

> Сватантрика безусловно буддизм, с точки зрения прасангики. А вот когда в один ряд с Будда-Дхармой ставится адвайта и неоплатонизм, как у Орлова - это ни что иное, как Четыре Печати в веданте, Четыре Печати в неоплатонизме и т.д. Здравый смысл подсказывает, что уж больно коряв результат: пазл не сходится. Будда-Дхарма претендует на редкость, уникальность, а тут становится общим местом. Уж не ошибается ли автор? Прасангика признана высшим философским воззрением не потому, что Гелуг всех давила - а потому что её онтология окончательна. И Четыре Печати работают, если совместимы с ПП.


Прасангика признана высшим воззрением исключительно в Гелуг. Сколько раз это повторять? По сравнению с тем же чань/дзэн/сон/тхиен (да и Тхеравадой) - это такая мааааленькая школа в рамках небольшого ответвления Будда Дхармы, именуемого Тибетским Буддизмом, далеко непредставляющая и весь Тибетский Буддизм к тому же.

----------


## Германн

> Прасангика признана высшим воззрением исключительно в Гелуг. Сколько раз это повторять? По сравнению с тем же чань/дзэн/сон/тхиен (да и Тхеравадой) - это такая мааааленькая школа в рамках небольшого ответвления Будда Дхармы, именуемого Тибетским Буддизмом, далеко непредставляющая и весь Тибетский Буддизм к тому же.


Джигмед Лингпа был гелугпинцем, не так ли? Ах, да: его заставили признать прасангику в застенках Гелугпы  :Big Grin: 
Доколе? Ламы обманывают нас, буддистов. Чистая Будда-Дхарма - она ведь у шактов, адвайтистов и неоплатоников. Где угодно, но только не в Гелуг.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Джигмед Лингпа был гелугпинцем, не так ли? Ах, да: его заставили признать прасангику в застенках Гелугпы


Вообще-то гелукпинская прасангика и ньингмапинская маха-мадхьямака - несколько разные вещи.
При этом ньингмапинские авторы претендуют на то, что именно они-то и понимают прасангику правильно.
Ну а гелукпинские их ругают. Там совсем все не мирно.

----------

Tong Po (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вообще-то гелукпинская прасангика и ньингмапинская маха-мадхьямака - несколько разные вещи.
> При этом ньингмапинские авторы претендуют на то, что именно они-то и понимают прасангику правильно.
> Ну а гелукпинские их ругают. Там совсем все не мирно.


Но пустота субстанцией, однако, не считается.

----------


## Tong Po

> Джигмед Лингпа был гелугпинцем, не так ли? Ах, да: его заставили признать прасангику в застенках Гелугпы 
> Доколе? Ламы обманывают нас, буддистов. Чистая Будда-Дхарма - она ведь у шактов, адвайтистов и неоплатоников. Где угодно, но только не в Гелуг.


Именно в Гелуг прасангика считается высшим воззрением. Это характерно для всей школы. В то время как в иных школах Тибетского Буддизма нет единообразия и высшим воззрением может считаться и прасангика и маха-мадхъямака, и т.д. и т.п. Опоеделяется конкретными предпочтениями конкретного ламы. И, потом, а какое отношение Дэигмед Лингпа имеет к упомянутым мной чань/дзэн/сон/тхиен и Тхераваде?! Вы же тут на всеобщность претендуете.

А при чём тут шакты, шайвыи неоплатоники? Я где-то делал какие-то утверждения относительно их корреляции с чистотой Будда Дхармы? Не затруднит показать где именно. Иначе - Вы извинитесь за некорректное ведение дискуссии.

----------


## Tong Po

> Но пустота субстанцией, однако, не считается.


А где считается?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но пустота субстанцией, однако, не считается.


В смысле, вакуум?
Ну почему же, вполне можно считать его субстанцией, своего рода "подложкой бытия", способной "производить действие".
)))

----------


## Германн

> А где считается?


Александр Орлов: "Читтаматра, миф и реальность". Классика искажённого буддизма.




> В смысле, вакуум?
> Ну почему же, вполне можно считать его субстанцией, своего рода "подложкой бытия", способной "производить действие".
> )))


Ну тогда это Бог - и Будда-Дхарма благополучно растворяется в индуизме. Да так и будет: Дхарма должна угасать. 
Две крайности (абсолютное бытие и тотальное небытие) обязательно возьмут своё. Это именно то, что сейчас нужно людям: в эпоху Упадка.

Лет через 200, у 21-го Кармапы, уже не будет учеников.
Будда-Дхарма естественным образом перестанет быть интересной.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну тогда это Бог - и Будда-Дхарма благополучно растворяется в индуизме.


Если бы субстанция "субстрат-вакуум" производила действие по собственной воле, то была бы "Бог".
А если с силу причин-и-следствий, то не бог никакой.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, рассмотрение различия самобытия дхарм в вайбхашике и сватантрике - какое отношение имеет к совместимости с пустотой пустоты? Никакого


Возможно, что и никакого, откуда мне знать? Вы ж зажимаете информацию про сей чюдестный феномен, верно? За полторы тысячи световых лет длительности ветки так и не дали определения обсуждаемому.



> И как оно относится к самобытию пустоты? Никак.


Это пока только вам ведомо. 



> Вы исходите из представления, что идейное единство буддизма требует одной-единственной школьной доктрины?


Это вы исходите, причем, по вашему, буддисты даже не должны четко понимать эту доктрину.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, рассмотрение различия самобытия дхарм в вайбхашике и сватантрике - какое отношение имеет к совместимости с пустотой пустоты? Никакого


Возможно, что и никакого, откуда мне знать? Вы ж зажимаете информацию про сей чюдестный феномен, верно? За полторы тысячи световых лет длительности ветки так и не дали определения обсуждаемому.



> И как оно относится к самобытию пустоты? Никак.


Это пока только вам ведомо. 



> Вы исходите из представления, что идейное единство буддизма требует одной-единственной школьной доктрины?


Это вы исходите, причем, по вашему, буддисты даже не должны четко понимать эту доктрину.

----------


## Германн

> Если бы субстанция "субстрат-вакуум" производила действие по собственной воле, то была бы "Бог".
> А если с силу причин-и-следствий, то не бог никакой.


Да тот же Абсолют, немного другой версии. Самодетерминированный Бог-Природа, Энергия-Материя, самосущая Пракрити.

----------


## Tong Po

> Александр Орлов: "Читтаматра, миф и реальность". Классика искажённого буддизма.
> .


Да?! Вы книгу-то прочитали полностью? Вам удалось? Там нет того, что Вы приписываете Орлову, более того, в этой книге приведены не колько текстов, принадлежащих Арье Васубандху, с комментариями Стхирамати и Сюан Цзана, а также Джамгона Конгтрула и (внимание!!!!) Будды Шакьямуни. Видимо эти товарищи и есть главные исказители буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да тот же Абсолют, немного другой версии. Самодетерминированный Бог-Природа, Энергия-Материя, Шива-Шакти.


А пратитьясамутпада разве не самодетерминированная система? тот же Бог-Природа.

----------

Tong Po (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А пратитьясамутпада разве не самодетерминированная система? тот же Бог-Природа.


Конечно нет. Есть ведь свобода разотождествиться, разорвать цепь. Это не самопроизвольный, автоматический разрыв цепи: он бы уже произошёл за минувшую вечность. Только свобода позволяет объяснить, что эта возможность не была реализована в бесконечности комбинаций причин и условий.

----------


## Dron

> Да?! Вы книгу-то прочитали полностью? Вам удалось? Там нет того, что Вы приписываете Орлову,


Да, да, там много томных соплей и воплей, такого добра там наблюдается несколько вагонов.

----------


## Германн

> Да?! Вы книгу-то прочитали полностью? Вам удалось? Там нет того, что Вы приписываете Орлову, более того, в этой книге приведены не колько текстов, принадлежащих Арье Васубандху, с комментариями Стхирамати и Сюан Цзана, а также Джамгона Конгтрула и (внимание!!!!) Будды Шакьямуни. Видимо эти товарищи и есть главные исказители буддизма.


Ну что Вы. Исказил буддизм автор книги. Но он наш человек: установлению им связи с Дхармой - сорадуюсь. И Вам, уважаемый Tong Po, я тоже рад.

----------

Ритл (25.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну что Вы. Исказил буддизм автор книги. Но он наш человек: установлению им связи с Дхармой - сорадуюсь. И Вам, уважаемый Tong Po, я тоже рад.


Тогда что Вам помешало ответить на мой вопрос?!

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, да, там много томных соплей и воплей, такого добра там наблюдается несколько вагонов.


То есть Вы не читали. Или читали, угадали все буквы, но не поняли про что. Ясно.

----------


## Германн

> Тогда что Вам помешало ответить на мой вопрос?!


О, ну если это ТруЪ буддизм, вот цитата:

"А именно, микрокосмическое состояние сознания в силу неведения (авидьи) является ограниченным пределами "эго" индивидуальных существ и не знающим пустоту (шунью) буддистов (или Брахмана веданты), в то время как объектом макрокосмического сознания является весь мир-вместилище в целом, и оно знает его пустотность (или же то, что мир в абсолютном смысле есть Брахман)" стр. 288-289.

Четыре Печати характеризуют веданту как Будда-Дхарму, не так ли?
Ох, и широка же уникальная, редкая Будда-Дхарма - и где её только нет.

----------


## Dron

> То есть Вы не читали. Или читали, угадали все буквы, но не поняли про что. Ясно.


Я читал, понял про что. Выразил мнение, которое даже необязательно замечать, вот так.

----------


## Германн

Александр Орлов: 

"Первичной и высшей реальностью в адвайта-веданте является Брахман, который выступает *в качестве опоры для бытия всего сущего* и во многом аналогичен Единому неоплатоников или же Основе Дзогчена (...) Говоря, что Брахман есть чит - сознание, естественно, не предполагается, что он есть сознание некоего объекта. Его сознательность принципиально недвойственна и безобъектна, нечто вроде *знания пустотой самой себя*." (Александр Орлов, "Читтаматра: миф и реальность", стр. 282-283.)

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: 

"Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ . Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность". («Беседы в Конвее».)

Лопон Тензин Намдак:

 "Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой « Один Ум »." (...) "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ , но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый " Один Ум ". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность". («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин Намдака.)

----------


## Германн

Ламы скрывают истинную Будда-Дхарму! Ищите Основу Дзогчен у Шанкары и Плотина!

"Теперь может возникнуть вопрос: если гелугпинцы не способны достичь прямого восприятия пустоты, то что же собой представляет их единство шаматхи и випашьяны? Ответ очевиден: их единство шаматхи и випашьяны есть предельно утончённое ментальное состояние сознания, подобное одной из четырёх дхьян мира не-форм. Мы не будем утверждать, что это состояние тождественно какой-либо из четырёх дхьян. Вполне возможно, что прасангики смогли сконструировать нечто особенное, соответствующее их ментальному образу пустоты. Что же касается их заявлений относительно устранения чувственного при созерцании неноминальной абсолютной истины, то в этом нет ничего удивительного: пребывание в арупа-локах (сферах бесформенного) автоматически устраняет какие-либо проявления чувственного, так как там его (их) просто не может быть по определению." (Александр Орлов, "Читтаматра: миф и реальность", стр. 130-131.)

Вот ведь оно как.
Гелуг не ведёт к Пробуждению - то ли дело адвайта-веданта.

Четыре Печати такие Печати - не так ли, Tong Po?  :Smilie: 
Лурианскую каббалу пропечатаем? Тоже ведь Будда-Дхарма, в отличие от Гелуг.

----------


## Dron

Герман, есть ли определение ПП? Или субстрата?
Возможно ли субстрат соотнести со шкалой объектов отрицания?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, есть ли определение ПП? Или субстрата?
> Возможно ли субстрат соотнести со шкалой объектов отрицания?


Ой, ну сколько уже раз бросались ссылки...
Неужели не читали? Здесь (в этой теме) всё есть.

----------


## Dron

> Ой, ну сколько уже раз бросались ссылки...
> Неужели не читали? Здесь (в этой теме) всё уже есть.


Про соотнесения со шкалой- нет. Верно?

----------


## Германн

> Про соотнесения со шкалой- нет. Верно?


5-й том Ламрима, стр 111:
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/

Вау. Даже страницу теперь помню: а Вы так и не прочитали, Дрон.
За это Вас и люблю  :Smilie:  Ведёте меня прямым курсом к Пробуждению  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно нет. Есть ведь свобода разотождествиться, разорвать цепь. Это не самопроизвольный, автоматический разрыв цепи: он бы уже произошёл за минувшую вечность. Только свобода позволяет объяснить, что эта возможность не была реализована в бесконечности комбинаций причин и условий.


Это вы так возражаете на предположение о том, что "пратитьясамутпада - самодетерминированная система, наподобие Бог-Природы"?
Я не понимаю, в чем состоит возражение. Где именно в пратитьясамутпаде постулируется свобода?

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Лень повторяться. Есть. И это 5-й том Ламрима.


Там нет такого, Герман. Что вы на это имеете сказать?

----------


## Германн

> Там нет такого, Герман. Что вы на это имеете сказать?


 :EEK!:  "Объект отрицания" (см. слова вверху страницы) А всё, что ниже - про ПП.
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111.

----------


## Германн

> Это вы так возражаете на предположение о том, что "пратитьясамутпада - самодетерминированная система, наподобие Бог-Природы"?
> Я не понимаю, в чем состоит возражение. Где именно в пратитьясамутпаде постулируется свобода?


В книге В.Г. Лысенко, А.А. Терентьева и В.К. Шохина. "Ранняя буддийская философия. Философия джайнизма" - у Лысенко - этому посвящены стр. 237-242. http://www.all-ebooks.com/2009/06/17...losofija..html

----------


## Dron

> "Объект отрицания" (см. слова вверху страницы) А всё, что ниже - про ПП.
> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111.


Что то там нет ничего про злую универсальную субстанцию антибуддийского характера, не правда ли?

----------


## Нико

> Ах, да: его заставили признать прасангику в застенках Гелугпы :
> Доколе? Ламы обманывают нас, буддистов. Чистая Будда-Дхарма - она ведь у шактов, адвайтистов и неоплатоников. Где угодно, но только не в Гелуг.


Это чуйство юмора такое, полагаю. )

----------

Германн (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Прасангика это школа, и её тексты могут содержать ошибки (например, софизмы). Что не отменяет окончательности её онтологии.


Бррр... Нет никакой онтологии в прасангике.

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Бррр... Нет никакой онтологии в прасангике.


"Доктрина анатмавады, теория дхарм и учение о мгновенности формируют основу буддийской онтологии, которая является онтологией бессубстратного процесса." (с) Е.А.Торчинов. Онтология - это учение о татхате (таковости), а не ругательство.

----------


## Нико

> "Доктрина анатмавады, теория дхарм и учение о мгновенности формируют основу буддийской онтологии, которая является онтологией бессубстратного процесса." (с) Е.А.Торчинов. Онтология - это учение о татхате (таковости), а не ругательство.


Для меня это бред, простите. (

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В книге В.Г. Лысенко, А.А. Терентьева и В.К. Шохина. "Ранняя буддийская философия. Философия джайнизма" - у Лысенко - этому посвящены стр. 237-242. http://www.all-ebooks.com/2009/06/17...losofija..html


Это вы так отвечаете на предположение о том, что "пратитьясамутпада - самодетерминированная система, наподобие Бог-Природы"?
Я не понимаю, в чем состоит ответ. В отрывке по ссылке есть рассуждения о том, как свобода *исключена* из пратитьясамутпады, но ничего не говорится о том, как она в нее *включена*.

Где именно в пратитьясамутпаде постулируется свобода - все равно непонятно.

(подсказка: пратитьясамутпада описывает сансару, и в этом смысле она наподобие Бог-Природы. А свобода - внесансарный фактор)

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Где именно в пратитьясамутпаде постулируется свобода - все равно непонятно.


Нет там свободы. Это в Третью благородную истину надо смотреть. )

----------

Германн (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

По ссылке развёрнутый рассказ о том, как европейская философская категория "свобода воли" формулируется в буддийской терминологии. Пратитья-самутпада описана для того, чтоб осознать её, и повлиять на процесс (на стадии созревания кармических плодов). Влиять на кармическую причинность не только возможно, но требуется. Накопление заслуг. Третья Благородная Истина говорит о том, что есть свобода разорвать цепь кармической причинности. В Шравакаяне и Пратьекабуддаяне её рвут на слабом звене - привязанности (упадана), или на эгоцентрической установке. Есть свобода разотождествиться с пятью скандхами. Если выразить Шравакаяну и Пратьекабуддаяну одним словом, это "непривязанность" (отречение).

----------


## Германн

> (подсказка: пратитьясамутпада описывает сансару, и в этом смысле она наподобие Бог-Природы. А свобода - внесансарный фактор)


Бог управляет, и когда такое происходит, это всегда хорошо. Пытаться рулить Богом - великий грех. 
Когда рулит пратитья-самутпада, это не всегда хорошо, а в целом несовершенно: поэтому, стремятся управлять процессом, вплоть до его исчерпания. 
Очень разные принципы в двух религиозных системах. (Хотя в аспекте справедливого воздаяния они и совпадают.)

----------


## Dron

Ожидаем определения субстрата, и соотношения с объектами отрицания.

----------


## Нико

> Бог управляет, и когда такое происходит, это всегда хорошо. Пытаться рулить Богом - великий грех. 
> Когда рулит пратитья-самутпада, это не всегда хорошо, а в целом плохо: поэтому, стремятся управлять процессом, вплоть до деконструкции. 
> Очень разные принципы в двух религиозных системах. (Хотя в аспекте справедливого воздаяния они и совпадают.)


Германн, пришлите мне список Ваших цитат на БФ. Я подумаю насчёт спонсоров книги. На мой взгляд, Вы намного превзошли Дрона. )

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Я знал, что этот день придет, причем ночью, и в полнолуние.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ожидаем определения субстрата, и соотношения с объектами отрицания.


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111.

----------


## Нико

> Я знал, что этот день придет, причем ночью, и в полнолуние.


Ой вей! Кстати, завтра утром не забудьте Джатаки почитать. )

----------


## Dron

> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111.


Напишите его, страница - то большая. Во избежание недоразумений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда рулит пратитья-самутпада, это не всегда хорошо, а в целом несовершенно


да что ж вы такое говорите?!
сансара ведь тождественна нирване

----------


## Нико

> Напишите его, страница - то большая. Во избежание недоразумений


У меня проблема с этим линком. )

----------


## Нико

> да что ж вы такое говорите?!
> сансара ведь тождественна нирване


Ну и ПП там тоже не лишняя ведь тема. )

----------


## Германн

> да что ж вы такое говорите?!
> сансара ведь тождественна нирване


Тождественны конкретно в том, что пустота сансары пуста, как пустота нирваны. 
Сансару и нирвану объединяет равная несубстанциональность. Это ПП.

----------


## Нико

> Тождественны конкретно в том, что пустота сансары пуста, как пустота нирваны. 
> Сансару и нирвану объединяет равная несубстанциональность. Это ПП.


Это не ПП, а просто П. Хватит уже.

----------


## Германн

> Это не ПП, а просто П. Хватит уже.


Не просто П, потому что о П говорится как о кармическом причинно-зависимом возникновении, а в нирване его уже нет. 
Но ПП одинакова как для сансары, так и для нирваны. Живой пример того, как Чандракирти делает понятней Нагарджуну.

----------


## Нико

> Не просто П, потому что о П говорится как о причинно-зависимом возникновении, а в нирване его уже нет. 
> Но ПП одинакова как для сансары, так и для нирваны. Вот где собака порылась.


Я не знаю, где именно и какая собака порылась (желательно, лхасская апсо, они мне нравятся), но  -- сансару и нирвану обычно объединяет П, а не ПП. И в нирване П тоже есть, поверьте.

----------


## Германн

> Я не знаю, где именно и какая собака порылась (желательно, лхасская апсо, они мне нравятся), но  -- сансару и нирвану обычно объединяет П, а не ПП. И в нирване П тоже есть, поверьте.


В нирване нет кармической причинности, в сансаре есть такой аспект пустотности. Поэтому, более точно ПП, чем просто П. Аспекты П различаются, что нарушает тождество. Что же касается ПП, всеобщей несубстанциональности, здесь строгое логическое тождество. Одинаковый предел сансары и нирваны.

----------


## Нико

> В нирване нет кармической причинности, в сансаре есть такой аспект пустотности. Поэтому, более точно ПП, чем просто П.


Кто с Вами согласится, кроме прасангиков?

----------


## Германн

> Кто с Вами согласится, кроме прасангиков?


Остальные останутся при взглядах, доктринально совместимых с ПП. Прасангика - не школа, а линия обороны буддизма в эпоху Упадка. Если нет ситуации смешения буддизма с индуизмом, как при жизни Чандракирти в Индии, такие уточнения, наверное, не актуальны. Все сразу понимают правильно только по той причине, что их не заносит в крайность самобытия. В эпоху Упадка и люди слабее заслугами (все мы), для нас и прасангика, как специальный костыль.

----------


## Нико

> Прасангика - не школа, а линия обороны буддизма в эпоху Упадка.


Я давно уже чувствую себя в линии этой обороны. )

----------


## Германн

> Я давно уже чувствую себя в линии этой обороны. )


Рад, что Вы разделяете эту точку зрения на Гелуг (ведь Цонкапа был, в сущности, римэ: не ставил своей целью создать новую школу). Если вдруг опять начнётся путаница, чем буддизм отличается от шиваизма, Вы ведь напомните, чем именно? И это хорошо. 

Неправильно сказал про слабые заслуги. Не все мы с малыми заслугами - но очень многие из нас (у меня почти нет заслуг). Безусловно, есть йогины, которые сразу всё понимают правильно. Им нужны только сущностные наставления, а прасангика не нужна.

----------


## Нико

> Им нужны сущностные наставления, а прасангика не нужна.


И ПП, значит, тоже не нужна?

----------


## Dron

Люди с повышенной хладнокровностью молча ожидают определения субстрата.

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2013), Кузьмич (25.02.2013), Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И ПП, значит, тоже не нужна?


Йогин с высшими способностями сразу же понимает, что кадаг пуста. Он никогда не спутает кадаг и Парашиву, Основу Дзогчен и Шиву-Кали шактов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тождественны конкретно в том, что пустота сансары пуста, как пустота нирваны. 
> Сансару и нирвану объединяет равная несубстанциональность. Это ПП.


то есть в конечном итоге и тут все хорошо
как и при богоуправлении

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Люди с повышенной хладнокровностью молча ожидают определения субстрата.


А люди с пониженной хладнокровностью не понимают сразу смысла фразы "кадак пуста".

----------


## Германн

> Люди с повышенной хладнокровностью молча ожидают определения субстрата.


То, что стоит за дхармами, будучи способно самостоятельно существовать без дхарм: подкладка опыта, независимая и отдельная от опыта. Носитель дхарм: дхармин. Как жёсткий диск - носитель всех компьютерных программ. По ссылка сказано, что пустоту не нужно воспринимать, как "вещь" - которая осталась, когда ничего больше нет.

----------


## Нико

> То, что стоит за дхармами, будучи способно самостоятельно существовать без дхарм: подкладка опыта, независимая и отдельная от опыта.


Это кто без дхарм-то существует?

----------


## Германн

> А люди с пониженной хладнокровностью не понимают сразу смысла фразы "кадак пуста".


Кадаг Дзогчен то же самое, что пустота Мадхьямака-прасангики.




> Это кто без дхарм-то существует?


Отрицаемый ПП субстрат.

----------


## Нико

> Кадаг Дзогчен то же самое, что пустота Мадхьямака-прасангики.
> 
> 
> Отрицаемый ПП субстрат.


Вы не путайтесь, пожалуйста. Может, и то же самое, но это Вам вряд ли кто-то достоверно подтвердит.

----------


## Германн

> Вы не путайтесь, пожалуйста. Может, и то же самое, но это Вам вряд ли кто-то достоверно подтвердит.


Е.С. Далай-Лама: "Тем не менее, необходимо понимать, что та пустота, о которой говорится в сутрах мудрости второго поворота, это то же самое, что в терминах учения Дзогчен называется изначальной чистотой" http://www.dzogchen.ru/teach/texts/D...Dzogchene.html

----------


## Германн

> то есть в конечном итоге и тут все хорошо
> как и при богоуправлении


Даже лучше. Спасутся все - и все останутся свободны.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Е.С. Далай-Лама: "Тем не менее, необходимо понимать, что та пустота, о которой говорится в сутрах мудрости второго поворота, это то же самое, что в терминах учения Дзогчен называется изначальной чистотой"


Ну, я про это знаю. )))))

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> То, что стоит за дхармами, будучи способно самостоятельно существовать без дхарм: подкладка опыта, независимая и отдельная от опыта. Носитель дхарм: дхармин. Как жёсткий диск - носитель всех компьютерных программ. По ссылка сказано, что пустоту не нужно воспринимать, как "вещь" - которая осталась, когда ничего больше нет.


Для прасангиков самобытие , принимаемое сватантриками как раз и есть такая внеопытная подкладка, то есть- субстрат.

----------


## Tong Po

> О, ну если это ТруЪ буддизм, вот цитата:
> 
> "А именно, микрокосмическое состояние сознания в силу неведения (авидьи) является ограниченным пределами "эго" индивидуальных существ и не знающим пустоту (шунью) буддистов (или Брахмана веданты), в то время как объектом макрокосмического сознания является весь мир-вместилище в целом, и оно знает его пустотность (или же то, что мир в абсолютном смысле есть Брахман)" стр. 288-289.
> 
> Четыре Печати характеризуют веданту как Будда-Дхарму, не так ли?
> Ох, и широка же уникальная, редкая Будда-Дхарма - и где её только нет.


При чём тут мой вопрос? Вы способны хотя бы пытаться понимать о чём Вас собеседники спрашивают? Или они Вам нужны лишь как обрамление Ваших Откровений?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ламы скрывают истинную Будда-Дхарму! Ищите Основу Дзогчен у Шанкары и Плотина!
> 
> "Теперь может возникнуть вопрос: если гелугпинцы не способны достичь прямого восприятия пустоты, то что же собой представляет их единство шаматхи и випашьяны? Ответ очевиден: их единство шаматхи и випашьяны есть предельно утончённое ментальное состояние сознания, подобное одной из четырёх дхьян мира не-форм. Мы не будем утверждать, что это состояние тождественно какой-либо из четырёх дхьян. Вполне возможно, что прасангики смогли сконструировать нечто особенное, соответствующее их ментальному образу пустоты. Что же касается их заявлений относительно устранения чувственного при созерцании неноминальной абсолютной истины, то в этом нет ничего удивительного: пребывание в арупа-локах (сферах бесформенного) автоматически устраняет какие-либо проявления чувственного, так как там его (их) просто не может быть по определению." (Александр Орлов, "Читтаматра: миф и реальность", стр. 130-131.)
> 
> Вот ведь оно как.
> Гелуг не ведёт к Пробуждению - то ли дело адвайта-веданта.
> 
> Четыре Печати такие Печати - не так ли, Tong Po? 
> Лурианскую каббалу пропечатаем? Тоже ведь Будда-Дхарма, в отличие от Гелуг.


Вы вообще нормальный? Я уже раз двадцать написал, что не являюсь ни знатоком каббалы (вообще весьма смутно представляю, что это такое), ни знатоком неоплатонизма (ни одного труда по этому вопросу не читал). 

Я ВАС ЕЩЁ РАЗ СПРАШИВАЮ:

*ГДЕ, ГДЕ, КОГДА И ПРИ КАКИХ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВАХ Я УТВЕРЖДАЛ, ЧТО КАББАЛА, НЕОПЛАТОНИЗМ, АДВАЙТА ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ БУДДИЗМОМ, А ГЕЛУГ - НЕТ?!!!!*

Я требую ответа га этот вопрос с цитатами, иначе я буду считать, что Вы сознательно лжёте, то есть совершаете неблагое деяние речи, тем самым предавая заветы Чже Цонкапы.

----------


## Tong Po

> То, что стоит за дхармами, будучи способно самостоятельно существовать без дхарм: подкладка опыта, независимая и отдельная от опыта. Носитель дхарм: дхармин. Как жёсткий диск - носитель всех компьютерных программ. По ссылка сказано, что пустоту не нужно воспринимать, как "вещь" - которая осталась, когда ничего больше нет.


Какой конкретно жёсткий диск? Одна и та же программа может находиться на миллионах жёстких дисков. Так что никакой конкретно жёсткий диск не является субстратом программы. 

Никто, кстати, включая Ваших обожаемых шиваитов, так пустоту и не воспринимает:

"Основное философское значение шуньи, однако, приводится в следующей строфе, цитируемой Шивопадхьяйей в его комментарии к строфе 127 «Виджньянабхайраватантры»:

_Тот, кто свободен от всяких опор, внешних ли сущих, таких, как кувшин или цветок, или внутренних явлений, таких, как удовольствие, боль или мысль, тот, кто свободен от всех таттв или составляющих принципов, от остаточных следов или клеш, есть шунья."_

З.Ы. Для особо одарённых - в моём посте *НЕТ* утверждения, что шайвизм удовлетворяет *СОВОКУПНОСТИ*  Четырёх Печатей. Отрицания, впрочем, тоже нет.

----------


## Германн

> *ГДЕ, ГДЕ, КОГДА И ПРИ КАКИХ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВАХ Я УТВЕРЖДАЛ, ЧТО КАББАЛА, НЕОПЛАТОНИЗМ, АДВАЙТА ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ БУДДИЗМОМ, А ГЕЛУГ - НЕТ?!!!!*
> 
> Я требую ответа га этот вопрос с цитатами, иначе я буду считать, что Вы сознательно лжёте, то есть совершаете неблагое деяние речи, тем самым предавая заветы Чже Цонкапы.


Привет! 

_Александр Орлов: "Читтаматра, миф и реальность". Классика искажённого буддизма._



> Да?! Вы книгу-то прочитали полностью? Вам удалось? Там нет того, что Вы приписываете Орлову, более того, в этой книге приведены не колько текстов, принадлежащих Арье Васубандху, с комментариями Стхирамати и Сюан Цзана, а также Джамгона Конгтрула и (внимание!!!!) Будды Шакьямуни. Видимо эти товарищи и есть главные исказители буддизма.


Вы несогласны с тем, что в книге искажается буддизм - значит, согласны с утверждениями уважаемого Александра Орлова, как с верным пониманием буддизма. Орлов занимает совершенно чёткую и внятную позицию. Читайте цитаты.

----------


## Германн

> _Тот, кто свободен от всяких опор, внешних ли сущих, таких, как кувшин или цветок, или внутренних явлений, таких, как удовольствие, боль или мысль, тот, кто свободен от всех таттв или составляющих принципов, от остаточных следов или клеш, есть шунья."_


Всегда и говорил, что место пустоты в системе шайвов занимает Бог: всеобщая субстанция. Учение, принципиально несовместимое с _пустотой пустоты_.




> З.Ы. Для особо одарённых - в моём посте *НЕТ* утверждения, что шайвизм удовлетворяет *СОВОКУПНОСТИ*  Четырёх Печатей. Отрицания, впрочем, тоже нет.


Тогда нужно меньше кричать, и не торопиться соглашаться с автором, ставящими (как и шайвы) Бога на место пустоты:

"А именно, микрокосмическое состояние сознания в силу неведения (авидьи) является ограниченным пределами "эго" индивидуальных существ и не знающим *пустоту (шунью) буддистов (или Брахмана веданты)*, в то время как объектом макрокосмического сознания является весь мир-вместилище в целом, и оно знает его *пустотность (или же то, что мир в абсолютном смысле есть Брахман)*" - стр. 288-289.

Александр Орлов: "Читтаматра, миф и реальность". Классика искажённого буддизма.

Что касается Четырёх Печатей - они могут интерпретироваться шиваитами и шактами согласно своему вероучению. Догматический подход, как то зазубривание словесных формул без анализа значения, не позволяет различать буддизм и индуизм. Различие между буддизмом может оказаться не большим, чем отличия между агхори и каулами. Различие должно быть качественным, сущностным, глубинным: на уровне значения всего вероучения. 

Четыре Печати должны работать: не позволять ставить Будда-Дхарму в один ряд с индуистскими учениями.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Четыре Печати должны работать: не позволять ставить Будда-Дхарму в один ряд с индуистскими учениями.


Так четыре качества или четыре свойства и работают по совокупности. 
А ваши попытки что-то сказать упираются в так называемое измышление или концептуализацию, которая является только приписками ума. И заодно противоречит последней печати.  :Smilie:  И не только в варианте догм

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всегда и говорил, что место пустоты в системе шайвов занимает Бог: всеобщая субстанция. Учение, принципиально несовместимое с _пустотой пустоты_


А кстати, как вы понимаете категорию kaya (Тело). Каково содержание этого термина?

----------


## Tong Po

> Привет! 
> 
> _Александр Орлов: "Читтаматра, миф и реальность". Классика искажённого буддизма._
> 
> 
> Вы несогласны с тем, что в книге искажается буддизм - значит, согласны с утверждениями уважаемого Александра Орлова, как с верным пониманием буддизма. Орлов занимает совершенно чёткую и внятную позицию. Читайте цитаты.


О как! Я ссылался на Васубандху, Шакьямуни, Конгтрула... Что очевидно, ибо в моей цитате, Вами приведённой это ПРЯМО  написано. Что касается Орлова, то, кроме переводов текстов вышеупомянутых товарищей, он проводит анализ некоторых религиозно-философских течений с целью найти общее в них и в йогачаре. И кое-что находит. То есть он ищет не расличия, а сходство. Этим же довольно  частото занимается и ЕСДЛ. Но Вы опять-таки просто не понимаете этого.

----------


## Tong Po

> Всегда и говорил, что место пустоты в системе шайвов занимает Бог: всеобщая субстанция. Учение, принципиально несовместимое с _пустотой пустоты_.
> 
> 
> Тогда нужно меньше кричать, и не торопиться соглашаться с автором, ставящими (как и шайвы) Бога на место пустоты:
> 
> "А именно, микрокосмическое состояние сознания в силу неведения (авидьи) является ограниченным пределами "эго" индивидуальных существ и не знающим *пустоту (шунью) буддистов (или Брахмана веданты)*, в то время как объектом макрокосмического сознания является весь мир-вместилище в целом, и оно знает его *пустотность (или же то, что мир в абсолютном смысле есть Брахман)*" - стр. 288-289.
> 
> Александр Орлов: "Читтаматра, миф и реальность". Классика искажённого буддизма.
> 
> ...



И где ж в приведённой мной цитате про бога?! Или про субстанцию?! Нет там про это ни единого слова.

----------


## Германн

> Так четыре качества или четыре свойства и работают по совокупности. 
> А ваши попытки что-то сказать упираются в так называемое измышление или концептуализацию, которая является только приписками ума. И заодно противоречит последней печати.  И не только в варианте догм


Четыре Печати - будучи сверх-краткой вербализацией принципов - поддаются неверной трактовке. Например, сейчас есть и шиваитское учение о пустоте: соответственно, Третья печать может трактоваться как указание на шиваизм. Вся совокупность Четырёх Печатей может быть интерпретирована теистически. Если же уточнить значение бессамостности, этого не происходит.

----------


## Нико

> Четыре Печати - будучи сверх-краткой вербализацией принципов - поддаются неверной трактовке. Например, сейчас есть и шиваитское учение о пустоте: соответственно, Третья печать может трактоваться как указание на шиваизм. Вся совокупность Четырёх Печатей может быть интерпретирована теистически. Если же уточнить значение бессамостности, этого не происходит.


Любопытно узнать теистическую версию 4 Печатей.

----------


## Германн

> Любопытно узнать теистическую версию 4 Печатей.


Элементарно. Идёте к Бабаджи, который обучает европейцев - практически наверняка, он учит о единстве Санатана-Дхармы, распространяющемся и на буддизм. Спрашиваете у него, повредит ли Вашему Прибежищу получение дикши, как спрашивал Alex. Скорее всего, он ответит, что нет: противоречия между буддизмом и индуизмом нет, Вы можете учиться. Тут Вы и спросите его: а как же Четыре Печати, Бабаджи? И перечислите их: благо Печати коротки. В ответ, Вы получите теистическую версию Четырёх Печатей.

----------


## Нико

> Элементарно. Идёте к Бабаджи, который обучает европейцев - практически наверняка, он учит о единстве Санатана-Дхармы, распространяющемся и на буддизм. Спрашиваете у него, повредит ли Вашему Прибежищу получение дикши, как спрашивал Alex. Скорее всего, он ответит, что нет: противоречия между буддизмом и индуизмом нет, Вы можете учиться. Тут Вы и спросите его: а как же Четыре Печати, Бабаджи? И перечислите их: благо Печати коротки. В ответ, Вы получите теистическую версию Четырёх Печатей.


Т.е. Вы предлагаете МНЕ это всё проделать?

Бабаджи какой-то... Сроду они буддийские принципы не толковали. Что за БСК?

----------


## Германн

> А кстати, как вы понимаете категорию kaya (Тело). Каково содержание этого термина?


Как асанскрита дхармы: виды нирванического опыта. Дхармакая - "тело" таких дхарм.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как асанскрита дхармы: виды нирванического опыта. Дхармакая - "тело" таких дхарм.


Германн, не забудьте мне прислать Ваши перлы. У меня сегодня издательское настроение.

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. Вы предлагаете МНЕ это всё проделать?
> Бабаджи какой-то... Сроду они буддийские принципы не толковали. Что за БСК?


Да, предлагаю проделать. Чтоб непосредственно увидеть и понять, что мной имеется в виду. Можно забросить текст Четырёх Печатей на индуистский или эзотерический форум, с тем же результатом: будет получена их теистическая интерпретация. Но в случае Бабаджи, это скажет авторитет живой традиции.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, не забудьте мне прислать Ваши перлы. У меня сегодня издательское настроение.


Да ладно Вам. Вот если бы переиздали "Дверь, ведущую в Учение" Соднам-Цзэмо, было бы очень круто!
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21422

----------


## Нико

> Да, предлагаю проделать. Чтоб непосредственно увидеть и понять, что мной имеется в виду. Можно забросить текст Четырёх Печатей на индуистский или эзотерический форум, с тем же результатом: будет получена их теистическая интерпретация. Но в случае Бабаджи, это скажет авторитет живой традиции.


Непонятно, какого именно Бабаджи и какого "авторитета живой традиции" Вы имеете в виду. Я тут как бы не общаюсь с индуистами и не прошу у них интерпретаций буддийских учений. Тут это как бы не принято.

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно Вам. Вот если бы переиздали "Дверь, ведущую в Учение" Соднам-Цзэмо, было бы очень круто!



Мне бы Вималакирти осилить пока. А шутки я люблю. )

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Четыре Печати - будучи сверх-краткой вербализацией принципов - поддаются неверной трактовке. Например, сейчас есть и шиваитское учение о пустоте: соответственно, Третья печать может трактоваться как указание на шиваизм. Вся совокупность Четырёх Печатей может быть интерпретирована теистически. Если же уточнить значение бессамостности, этого не происходит.


Ваша трактовка бессамостности приведет к тому что просто будут отброшены пара свойств в начале. И потом всё сведется к ненужности практики дхармы как таковой. С чем и поздравляю. А с учетом того, как слабы вы во всём разбираетесь, этого и следует ожидать.

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, предлагаю проделать. Чтоб непосредственно увидеть и понять, что мной имеется в виду. Можно забросить текст Четырёх Печатей на индуистский или эзотерический форум, с тем же результатом: будет получена их теистическая интерпретация. Но в случае Бабаджи, это скажет авторитет живой традиции.


Ошибочка. Четыре качества на эзотерических формах ой как не любят. А вот излишние концептуализации ив вашем духе там приветствуются

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Германн, не забудьте мне прислать Ваши перлы. У меня сегодня издательское настроение.


Колонка - нарочно не придумаешь  :Smilie: 
Не. Эту бредятину надо читать раз в неделю. И лучше перед выходными

----------


## Германн

> Ваша трактовка бессамостности приведет к тому что просто будут отброшены пара свойств в начале. И потом всё сведется к ненужности практики дхармы как таковой. С чем и поздравляю. А с учетом того, как слабы вы во всём разбираетесь, этого и следует ожидать.


Мадхьямака-прасангика, с вербализованной пустотой пустоты, не отрицает Четыре Печати.

----------


## Нико

> Мадхьямака-прасангика, с вербализованной пустотой пустоты, не отрицает Четыре Печати


Вот опять колонка перед выходными. )

----------


## Gakusei

Германн, напомните, если уже было, а трилакшана чем вас не устраивает? Она же вроде для того и придумана, чтоб отличить буддизм от всего прочего. Ваша пустотапустоты, по сути, лишь некоторое метафизическое выражение анитьи и анатмы, которых в индуизме нет.

----------

Германн (25.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот опять колонка перед выходными. )


Нико. Срочно в редакцию. К выходным надо успеть. Тут и так более двухсот страниц интересных высказываний  :Smilie: 
PS: знаю, что флуд, знаю. Но как в мультфильме "Тайна третьей планеты" - Держаться нету больше сил

----------

Нико (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Срочно в редакцию. К выходным надо успеть. Тут и так более двухсот страниц интересных высказываний 
> PS: знаю, что флуд, знаю. Но как в мультфильме "Тайна третьей планеты" - Держаться нету больше сил


Да, срочно спонсора в студию, и к выходным будет выпущен бестселлер. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, срочно спонсора в студию, и к выходным будет выпущен бестселлер. )


Надо организовать сбор средств. Наверняка бестселлер разойдется с умоопомрачительной скоростью, затмив даже представления о пустоте пустоты, и пустоты этого высказывания тоже  :Smilie: 
Ау!! Люди!!! Никто не хочет скинуться дабы опубликовать что-то вроде "Железной флейты"?

----------


## Ондрий

Ой, я вам щас такого набросаю! Германну очень понравится! ))




> Дхармакайя всех Пробуждённых едина, но Рупакайя проявляется во множестве форм на благо всех живущих, Самантабхадра, Ваджрадара и Великая Матерь, пять дхьяни-Будд - всё это очищенные пять скандх. Изначальная мудрость,  присутствующая в потоке сознания каждого живого существа, подобна пространству внутри сосуда. Пространство не бывает малым или большим, и оно тождественно пространству вовне сосуда. Когда сосуд разрушен, невозможно разделить внутреннее и внешнее. Когда живое существо достигает Пробуждения, таким образом оно *сливается с единой Дхармакайей*. После этого, хотя оно и проявляется временно в виде конкретного радужного видения, сущность пяти светов едина и пять дхьяни-Будд неделимы, как, например, тысяча лампад, горящих в ночном храме. Каждая лампада в отдельности - пример Нирманакайи. Объединённый свет, идущий от лампад и сливающийся воедино, - пример Самбхогакайи.  Внутреннее пространство храма - пример Дхармакайи. Безоблачное ночное небо - это пример Дхармакайи, полная луна - пример Самбхогакайи, а множество отражений луны во всех водоемах Земли - пример Нирманакайи.


такие дела (С)

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Иоанн (27.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013), Сергей Хос (26.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ой, я вам щас такого набросаю! Германну очень понравится! ))
> 
> 
> такие дела (С)


Ну так это ж классика искажённого буддхизму.  :Wink:

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну так это ж классика искажённого буддхизму.


Где-то видел высказывание про упражнения, коими пробавляется Германн. Надо поискать. Там помнится сказано было, что мадхьямака (и подобные представления махаяны) - для высшего типа личностей среди лиц с низкими способностями. Пусть спорит с сутрами и тантрами  :Smilie:  с точки зрения онтологии и гносеологии, в коих нет ни онтологии, ни гносеологии, ибо пусты и методами и названиями (всеконцептуальное или вымышленное однакось)  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ой, я вам щас такого набросаю! Германну очень понравится! ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Сообщение от Арага Карма Чагме
> Дхармакайя всех Пробуждённых едина, но Рупакайя проявляется во множестве форм на благо всех живущих
> и т.д.
> ...


Интересно сравнить:




> Всегда и говорил, что место пустоты в системе шайвов занимает Бог: всеобщая субстанция. Учение, принципиально несовместимое с _пустотой пустоты_

----------

Нико (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Тут, обычно, я вижу путаницу онтологии и гносеологии. На вопрос - "как это существует", дается ответ из области "как это воспринимается." И в этом - ошибка Германна, имхо.
Т.н. "всеобщая субстанция" не обязана быть не-пустой. Всегда можно в восприятии/анализе редуцировать любой феномен к некоей зависимости (если нет ничего, то хотя бы к восприятию) . Что не мешает этому феномену функционировать, например, как источнику реальности  и т.д.


Что касается "боязни атмана", то тут тоже все не так просто. Еще не известно что более "атманистей" - всеобщая *обезличенная* Дхармакая как источник реальности, или "индивидуальные Дхармакаи" которые хоть как-то должны определяться как "индивидуальные" через какие-то признаки в силу самого этого термина. Эдакие "неуспокоенные души атманы" не осознавшие себя как не-атманы в силу неотличности их друг от друга. Тут мы плавно переходим к признакам тождественности и отличия. 

Вот Германн пусть и объясняет - по каким признакам он может отличить одного будду ("одну" дхармакаю) от другого.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно сравнить:


Внутреннее противоречие у Германна? Два высказывания, исключающие друг друга? Было и раньше

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Суть христианства в обожении. Бог стал человеком, чтобы человек стал богом. Грех это тотальная болезнь охватившая все стороны бытия. То что вы назвали-это *видение своих грехов*,если хотите своеобразная йогическая практика. Чем глубже христианин входит в это видение тем больше он осознает свою болезнь. Плачь конечно у христиан бывает, но это чаще всего душевный плач, страстный, от омрачения. Плачь святых это термин тонкого покоянного состояния. Покаяние это не всхлипывание, а всецелое желание обновления себя. 
> Вобщем как то так.


Это когда христианство сферическое и в вакууме. А в реальном примерно так дело обстоит, как я писал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Внутреннее противоречие у Германна? Два высказывания, исключающие друг друга? Было и раньше


Нет, но расхождение в трактовке аж с самим  Арага Кармой Чагме ))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, но расхождение в трактовке аж с самим  Арага Кармой Чагме ))))


Э. Арага Карма Чагме это не Цонкапа. А значит о пустоте пустоты не говорит. То есть не авторитет для Германна или Балакирева

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ой, я вам щас такого набросаю! Германну очень понравится! ))


В тексте говорится о том, что один и тот же Будда проявляется во множестве конкретных форм Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи. 
И так каждый Будда - а Дхармакая-Будд бесконечное множество.




> Нет, но расхождение в трактовке аж с самим  Арага Кармой Чагме ))))


Такие описания указывают на ситуацию практика, и не описывают Абсолют. Про множество Будд прямым текстом, к примеру, сказано в цитате из Миларепы (великого Ламы именно Кагью) в комментарии Цонкапы к Шести йогам Наропы: "если нет существ, откуда берутся Будды трёх времён?" Но Дхармакая-Будда всепронизывающий: нет ситуации, когда один Будда "здесь", а другой - где-то "там".

----------


## Ондрий

> В тексте говорится о том, что один и тот же Будда проявляется во множестве конкретных форм Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи. 
> И так каждый Будда - а Дхармакая-Будд бесконечное множество.


Радуюсь за ваш встроенный фильтр-конвертер. )))

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Радуюсь за ваш встроенный фильтр-конвертер. )))


Ну, я же сразу писал, что тексты полисемантичны. Любые тексты вообще. Чтоб выбрать из множества логически возможных интерпретаций текста правильную, нет другого ориентира, кроме живой традиции (в буддологии, это подход О.О. Розенберга). Ламы отрицают монистический Абсолют.
И дело вовсе не в Гелуг: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20886

----------


## Ондрий

Не думаю, что нужно приплетать сюда постмодернизм.
Впрочем, давно ясно, что даже цитаты вас не убедят. Хотя убеждение и не входило в цели.

Но на заданный вопрос вы сможете ответить?

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вот Германн пусть и объясняет - по каким признакам он может отличить одного будду ("одну" дхармакаю) от другого.


Ни по каким. Воспринимать Будду на уровне Дхармакаи может только другой всецело Пробуждённый Будда.
Падмасамбхава не считал, что вместо множества Будд есть реальная пустота: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20886
В 5-м томе Ламрима Цонкапы этот вопрос рассматривается на 111-й странице: http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf

----------


## Ондрий

> Ни по каким. Воспринимать Будду на уровне Дхармакаи может только другой всецело Пробуждённый Будда.


Опять путаете вопросы "как вспринимается" и "как существует". Вы тут декларируете некие признаки не только доступные для восприятия *только* буддам (это как раз Ок), но и не входящие в известные списки?????? о_О Что они там прячут от нас в Дхарме?




> Падмасамбхава не считал, что вместо множества Будд есть реальная пустота: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20886
> В 5-м томе Ламрима Цонкапы этот вопрос рассматривается на 111-й странице: http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf


Оба примера вообще не затрагивают заданный вопрос. Особенно пример с Цонкапой.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Уже где-то было, но думаю тут стоит еще раз запостить.




> Если рассматривать сем с одной стороны, то он предстает мерцающим, нестабильным, все время за что-то цепляющимся и бесконечно занятым не своими делами; его энергия расходуется на проецирование вовне. Иногда я думаю о нем, как о мартышке, что непрестанно перескакивает с ветки на ветку. Однако, если рассмотреть его с другой стороны, обычный ум отличается фальшивой, тупой стабильностью, самодовольной и направленной на его собственную защиту инерцией, каменным спокойствием глубоко внедрившихся в него привычек. Сем столь же хитер, как нечестный политик, скептичен, недоверчив, очень умело обманывает и притворяется. Джамьянг Кхьенце писал, что он «чрезвычайно изобретателен в жульнических играх». И именно в пределах переживаемого на опыте этого хаотичного, находящегося в замешательстве, недисциплинированного и повторяющегося сема, обычного ума, мы вновь и вновь претерпеваем изменения и смерть.
> 
>  Но есть еще сама природа ума, его глубиннейшая сущность, которая абсолютно не затрагивается ни изменениями, ни смертью. Сейчас она скрыта внутри нашего собственного ума, сема, окружена и закрыта умственной поспешной путаницей наших мыслей и эмоций. Но как облака могут быть рассеяны сильным порывом ветра, открывая сияющее солнце и широкое просторное небо, также, при некоторых особых условиях, вдохновение может открыть нам проблески этой природы ума. Эти проблески могут быть разной глубины, разной степени, но каждый из них даст какой-то свет понимания, смысла и свободы. Это происходит благодаря тому, что природа ума является самым корнем понимания. По-тибетски мы называем это Ригпа – первичное, чистое, незапятнанное сознавание, которое одновременно разумно, понимающе, светло и постоянно бодрствует. Его можно назвать самим знанием о знании.
> 
>  Не делайте ошибку, воображая, что природа ума относится исключительно только к нашему уму. Фактически это природа всего. Не будет слишком сильным утверждением, что сознавание природы ума – это сознавание природы всего сущего.
> 
>  В течение всей истории человечества святые и мистики называли свои постижения многими именами, изображали и истолковывали их по-разному, но то, что они переживали, – это в своей основе была сущностная природа ума. Христиане и иудеи называют ее «Господь», индуисты называют ее «Я», «Шива», «Брахман» и «Вишну», суфийские мистики называли ее «Сокрытой Сущностью», а буддисты называют ее «природой Будды». В сердце каждой религии лежит уверенность в существовании основополагающей истины, и в том, что эта жизнь представляет собой священную возможность развить и постичь ее.





> В чем для меня заключено чудо Дзогчен? Все учения ведут к просветлению, но уникальность Дзогчен состоит в том, что, даже в относительном измерении духовных учений, язык Дзогчен никогда не загрязняет абсолют понятиями.


Согьял Ринпоче «Книга жизни и практики умирания»

----------


## Германн

> Опять путаете вопросы "как вспринимается" и "как существует". Вы тут декларируете некие признаки не только доступные для восприятия *только* буддам (это как раз Ок), но и не входящие в известные списки?????? о_О Что они там прячут от нас в Дхарме?


Дхармакае соответствует дхарма "татхата" у йогачар. Точно так же, как все остальные дхармы, она не одна и та же на всех. Не понял про проблему со списками. Есть списки имён разных Будд.




> Оба примера вообще не затрагивают заданный вопрос. Особенно пример с Цонкапой.


Если не соглашаться с Ламами. Любой буддийский текст может использоваться вне буддизма, и интерпретироваться монистически. Это вопрос подхода. Здравый смысл может подсказать, что что-то здесь не так: если в идуизме с монистическим подходом всё прекрасно, и царит согласие - в буддизме обязательно какой-то диссонанс. Кто-то из авторитетных Лам всегда несогласен. (В конце-концов, искателям Абсолюта надоедает буддизм - и они переходят, естественным образом, в традиционный теизм. Где всё однозначно.)

----------


## Ондрий

> Дхармакае соответсвует дхарма "татхата" у йогачар. Точно так же, как все остальные дхармы, она не одна и та же на всех. Не понял про проблему со списками. Есть списки имён разных Будд, каждый со своей историей Пробуждения.


Не поняли. Еще раз. Вы декларируете, что только Будды могут различать Дхармакаи. Вы декларируете, что они индивидуальны для каждого будды. Вопрос был предельно прост - *по каким признакам они различаются*, даже если эти признаки доступны для восприятия только буддам? Как мне еще проще поставить вопрос? Вы же мне талдычите, что не-будды не могут их различать. Ну не могут и не могут. Ок. Вопрос был не об этом. 

Какие *еще* есть признаки у множественных "татхат" дополнительно, что дает возможность их различать Буддам. Так понятно?




> Если не соглашаться с Ламами. Любой буддийский текст может использоваться вне буддизма, и интерпретироваться монистически. Это вопрос подхода. Здравый смысл может подсказать, что что-то здесь не так: если в идуизме с монистическим подходом всё прекрасно, и царит согласие - в буддизме обязательно какой-то диссонанс. Кто-то из авторитетных Лам всегда несогласен. (В конце-концов, искателям Абсолюта надоедает буддизм - и они переходят, естественным образом, в традиционный теизм.)


Причем тут это??? По указанным ссылкам вообще не обсуждается заданный вопрос. Обсуждается другое. Вы же упорствуете в придании нужного вам смысла совершенно произвольному куску текста. Как в анекдоте про доктора и картинки.

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Согьял Ринпоче «Книга жизни и практики умирания»


Всё правильно, мистики-небуддисты накладывают на ригпа концептуализацию "Бог", почему и отклоняются от созерцания природы Будды. Такова их ошибка. Кто ищет в пустоте или за пустотой (в кадаг Дзогчен, или за ней) особую субстанцию - тот, с т.зр. Нагарджуны, безнадёжен. Его не переубедить. Хотя есть здравый смысл: если в учениях шайвов и шактов, даосов такая субстанция постулируется недвусмысленно, то в буддизме всегда обнаруживается диссонанс. Откуда бы взяться такому, если сущность учений должна совпадать? Авторитетные Ламы отрицают монизм.

----------


## Германн

> Не поняли. Еще раз. Вы декларируете, что только Будды могут различать Дхармакаи. Вы декларируете, что они индивидуальны для каждого будды. Вопрос был предельно прост - *по каким признакам они различаются*, даже если эти признаки доступны для восприятия только буддам? Как мне еще проще поставить вопрос? Вы же мне талдычите, что не-будды не могут их различать. Ну не могут и не могут. Ок. Вопрос был не об этом.


Понятия не имею. У меня нет ни опыта, ни слов для описания нирваны с т.зр. Дхармакаи: есть только традиционно выделяемые качества Будды, такие как "всеведение", для каждого из бесконечного множества Будд. Как содержательно проявляются эти качества, в чём специфика каждого Будды с т.зр. другого Будды, знает только совершенный Будда. Вы свободны иметь своё мнение, я же останусь с традиционными интерпретациями этого вопроса Е.С. Далай-Ламы, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдака.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Э. Арага Карма Чагме это не Цонкапа. А значит о пустоте пустоты не говорит. То есть не авторитет для Германна или Балакирева


Тоже давно обратил внимание, что все посты Германна - это копипаста сообщений Балакирева пяти-семи летней давности с минимумом собственных дополнений. Балакирев был правда на голову умнее Германна, писал с головы и его читать было приятнее, несмотря на несовпадение позиций.

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> (В конце-концов, искателям Абсолюта надоедает буддизм - и они переходят, естественным образом, в традиционный теизм. Где всё однозначно.)


Такое ощущение, что все в буддизме прям только и делают, что ищут Абсолют (по Гедуну Чопелу: "некий рогообразный предмет").

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ламы отрицают монистический Абсолют


Не всегда. Пример из Пабонгки я уже приводил.
Думаю, что объект тут гораздо сложнее той двумерной проекции, к которой вы изо всех сил пытаетесь его свести.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Вантус (27.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Авторитетные Ламы отрицают монизм.


Как раз очень даже подтверждают. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post557014
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post557156

но если вы не счичитаете этих лам авторитетными, то я разумеется ни в чем вас убеждать не стану, каждый сам выбирает кому и во что верить.

----------

Вантус (27.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не всегда. Примет из Пабонгки я уже приводил.
> Думаю, что объект тут гораздо сложнее той двумерной проекции, к которой вы изо всех сил пытаетесь его свести.


Чтоб понять, что именно сказал Пабонка, нужно обращаться к мнению его наследников. В данном случае - к интерпретации Е.С. Далай-Ламы. 
Конечно, в историческом буддизме периодически появлялась идея всеобщего Божества. И традиционно же критиковалась (если бы был онтологически "единый ум", то  Пробуждение одного стало бы Пробуждением каждого, а омрачение хотя бы одного живого существа запятнало бы Будду Шакьямуни.)

----------


## Германн

> Как раз очень даже подтверждают. 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post557014
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post557156


Ох. Адресую Вас к авторскому предисловию О.О. Розенберга к своей работе; и к нагугливанию статей по теме "полисемантичность текста".
Единственный критерий адекватности интерпретации - это позиция живых авторительных Лам.

----------


## Ондрий

> Понятия не имею. У меня нет ни опыта, ни слов для описания нирваны с т.зр. Дхармакаи: есть только качества Будды, такие как "всеведение", у каждого из бесконечного множества Будд. Как содержательно проявляются эти качества,* в чём специфика, знает только Будда*. Вы свободны иметь своё мнение, я же останусь с интерпретациями Е.С. Далай-Ламы, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдака.


Т.е. вы просто придумали. У вас нет никакого списка признаков по которым Будды могут отличать без-признаковую татхату? О чем я и говорил. Только свидетельство лам.

Я же не защищаю и не опровергаю единую субстанцию и т.д. У меня нет мнения. Только вопросы. А у вас, как я понял - ответы. Но они оказались только на уровне домыслов, а не авторитетных коренных текстов - слов самого Будды в сутрах или тантрах. Либо вы и я - не знаем, где они лежат.

Проблема кроется в понимании рассматриваемого Абсолюта. Если в обеих системах (внешней и внутренней дхарм) Это запредельно любым признакам, *то нет никаких способов* говорить о единстве или множественности Дхармакай и/или Атманов. О чем и написал Карма Арага Чагме. Но вас заклинило (простите) на ПП.

Разница между Буддадхармой и не-Буддадхармой *может* заключаться и в том, что "индуисты" просто не дотягивают практически до уровня, который сами же и декларируют. О чем недвусмысленно говорил Шакьямуни, когда уходил от своих первых учителей, что они достигают только вершины сансары, а не мокши. Марга и Мокша - разное. Маргу Будда объяснил - как правильно с ее помощью достигать Мокши. Но когда выходим на обсуждение Абсолютной природы Бытия (брахман ли, дхармакая ли), ни вы и никто не может позитивно описать признаки изначально безпризнакового состояния. В этом-то и проблема. А те косвенные "признаки" которые даны - чудесно совпадают, правда прикольно? Но вы это упорно игнорируете.

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Вантус (27.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтоб понять, что именно сказал Пабонка, нужно обращаться к мнению его наследников.


вообще-то достаточно прочесть на языке оригинал, там все довольно однозначно.
конечно, с мнением наследников (или предшественников?) ознакомиться не грех. но вы же явно не относитесь к числу ни тех, ни других. отчего же такие однозначные суждения?

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Вантус (27.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013), Нико (26.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Ох. Адресую Вас к авторскому предисловию О.О. Розенберга к своей работе - и к нагугливанию статей по теме "полисемантичность текста".


В изучении и осмыслении дхармы надо полагаться на мнение гуру и представителей традиции, а не на фантазии буддологов позапрошлого века, так думаю.

----------

Вантус (27.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, в историческом буддизме периодически появлялась идея всеобщего Божества. И традиционно же критиковалась (если бы был онтологически "единый ум", то  Пробуждение одного стало бы Пробуждением каждого, а омрачение хотя бы одного живого существа запятнало бы Будду Шакьямуни.)


Я в очередной раз, о Боже, Господи Иисусе, развожу руками, не в силах понять смысл Ваших слов. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ох. Адресую Вас к авторскому предисловию О.О. Розенберга к своей работе; и к нагугливанию статей по теме "полисемантичность текста".
> Единственный критерий адекватности интерпретации - это позиция живых авторительных Лам.


А позиции живых лам волшебно не попадают под полисемантизм?

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Нико (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. вы просто придумали. У вас нет никакого списка признаков по которым Будды могут отличать без-признаковую татхату? О чем я и говорил. Только свидетельство лам.


Ну вот смотрите. Есть дхарма "сознание обоняемого", ghrana-vijnana-dhatu. Это одна выделенная дхарма, из списка. Но это же не значит, что всё многообразие осознанных запахов - один и тот же запах. Так и с Буддами. Чем содержательно различается их опыт, может знать только Будда. 
То, что опыт одного уровня и качества, не означает, что это один и тот же опыт всех Будд и каждого, единая Бог-Дхармакая, без другого Будды.

----------


## Германн

> А позиции живых лам волшебно не попадают под полисемантизм?


Попадают. Об этом Нагарджуна и писал: мол, "безнадёжны". Можно (и нужно) уточнять этот вопрос, предельно ясно его сформулировав, у своего Учителя. В ортодоксальном буддизме нет Бога, буддизм нетеистическая религия. Ламы об этом прямо говорят: и подтверждают, если спрашивать. Главное, чтоб вопрос был понят. Лучше всего сформулировать его так: "Правда ли, что есть один-единственный Будда, который играет бесчисленных Будд и существ, как один и тот же актёр играет множество разных ролей?" Такой вопрос наиболее точен, при всей своей краткости. Одобряю его как вопрос каждому Ламе, на каждом ретрите. На недвусмысленный вопрос последует точный, совершенно недвусмысленный ответ:

НетЪ.

----------


## Ондрий

Пардон, это набор досужих измышлений, а не ответ. Вы никак не классифицировали методы оценки тождества и различия ни с примером о запахах ни с индивидуальными Дхармакаями. Кроме времени для запаха (запахи нюхались в разное время и тем отличаются) - т.е. вводите пустой  иллюзорный критерий для оценки не-тождества Дхармакай? Это у вас веселая Дхармакая получается. Хлоп и нет ее. ))

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> (В конце-концов, искателям Абсолюта надоедает буддизм - и они переходят, естественным образом, в традиционный теизм. Где всё однозначно.)


Зачем переходить? Будда-дхарма всеобъемлющее учение, там есть все  :Kiss: 




> Последовало бы, что проявления не могут проявляться в контексте заблуждения, потому что *Дхармакая, будучи Абсолютом*, не может является заблуждающимся".
> 
> _Лонгченпа, "Сокровищница драгоценных слов и смысла": "Четвёртый ваджрный пункт". Цит. по: "Тайны Дзогчена", Киев. 2005 - стр. 147._

----------


## Германн

> Пардон, это набор досужих измышлений, а не ответ. Вы никак не классифицировали методы оценки тождества и различия ни с примером о запахах ни с индивидуальными Дхармакаями. Кроме времени для запаха (запахи нюхались в разное время и тем отличаются) - т.е. вводите пустой  иллюзорный критерий для оценки не-тождества Дхармакай? Это у вас веселая Дхармакая получается. Хлоп и нет ее. ))


"Татхата" асанскрита дхарма, которая означает вид опыта. Содержательно, она представлена бесконечным множеством каких-то вариантов, которые не-Буддам неизвестны. Точно так же, как санскрита дхарма "сознание запаха" отсылает к огромному множеству различных запахов, от гуано до фиалки, а не одному и тому же запаху (допустим, нефти).

----------


## Ондрий

Пардон, повторяетесь. Меня не интресует - что не могут воспринимать не-будды, еще раз говорю! Вы можете доказать индивидуальность дхармакай опираясь на слова будды или нет? Перестаньте писать собственные домыслы о какашках - мне они не интересны.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пардон, повторяетесь. Меня не интресует - что не могут воспринимать не-будды, еще раз говорю! Вы можете доказать индивидуальность дхармакай опираясь на слова будды или нет? Перестаньте писать собственные домыслы о какашках - мне они не интересны.


Ондрий, рассмешили, однако, на ночь глядя!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В изучении и осмыслении дхармы надо полагаться на мнение гуру и представителей традиции, а не на фантазии буддологов позапрошлого века, так думаю.


Когда Германну удобно, он аппелирует к современности, а в других случаях - к буддологам прошлого. Интересныйподход, которыйправда указывает на отсутствие некоторых способностей или возможностей. А также на отсутвие собственно понимания того,очем собственно в дхарме речь.

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Вантус (27.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так и с Буддами. Чем содержательно различается их опыт, может знать только Будда. 
> То, что опыт одного уровня и качества, не означает, что это один и тот же опыт всех Будд и каждого, единая Бог-Дхармакая, без другого Будды.


Тексты? Где тексты? (Веки!!!! Поднимите мне веки!!!!)
Относительно второго предложения - это не означает и обратного. Уровень беззнаковости вы пытаетесь снова описать знаками? Так вы никогда не уйдете с относительного уровня.

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а в других случаях - к буддологам прошлого.


Германна вообще не понять. Буддологи прошлого и пр. Германн для меня -- загадка 21 века. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это у вас веселая Дхармакая получается. Хлоп и нет ее. ))


Вот про такой абсолют мне недавно эзотерики объясняли, что у них так принято. Значит Германн не-буддист (буддист тоже ярлы-ы-ы-ы-к  :Cry: )
Но поступим по-другому. В пустоте нет пустоты (значит есть что-то другое  :Smilie:  ), в хдарме будды нет дхармы будды... нихде

----------


## Нико

> Уровень беззнаковости вы пытаетесь снова описать знаками? Так вы никогда не уйдете с относительного уровня.


Какой относительный уровень может быть? Ведь ПП!!!!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ондрий, рассмешили, однако, на ночь глядя!


Второй том набирается?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какой относительный уровень может быть? Ведь ПП!!!!


Вы хотите сказать ПиПец? О да.

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Второй том набирается?


Не, тут уже больше набирается. Ильф и Петров. О спонсоры, где же вы? ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Попадают.


Тогда зачем вы ввели этот критерий если он и у вас не работает??? о_О



> Об этом Нагарджуна и писал: мол, "безнадёжны". Можно (и нужно) уточнять этот вопрос, предельно ясно его сформулировав, у своего Учителя. В ортодоксальном буддизме нет Бога, буддизм нетеистическая религия. Ламы об этом прямо говорят: и подтверждают, если спрашивать. Главное, чтоб вопрос был понят. Лучше всего сформулировать его так: "Правда ли, что есть один-единственный Будда, который играет бесчисленных Будд и существ, как один и тот же актёр играет множество разных ролей?" Такой вопрос наиболее точен, при всей своей краткости. Одобряю его как вопрос каждому Ламе, на каждом ретрите. На недвусмысленный вопрос последует точный, совершенно недвусмысленный ответ:
> НетЪ.


А я бы еще и палкой добавил по хребтине, отвечая "НетЪ!" за сам вопрос. Ибо задающий его вообще не понимает проблематики.

Германн, вы вообще способны, извините, внятно вести диалог и вменяемо отвечать на четко поставленные вопросы?

Приведите слова будд *доказывающих или опровергающих единичность или множественность дхармакай!*
Не можете? Тогда не нужно придумывать байки, о чем не знаете.

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы хотите сказать ПиПец? О да.


ПП - это была ошибка древнего переписчика. В оригинале там было действительно ПЦ!

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Приведите слова будд [B]доказывающих или опровергающих единичность или множественность дхармакай!


Что-то тут дроном повеяло......

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что-то тут дроном повеяло......


Дрон ! Дрон! Дрон-Дрон-Дрон!!!! Ау!!!!

----------


## Ондрий

не поминайте всуе, а то он услышит и придет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не поминайте всуе, а то он услышит и придет.


Лучше уж Дрон, чем так. Тот хоть мягко подначивает

----------


## Ондрий

уж лучше я ужинать пойду))) настоящих ответов-то никто и не ожидал, как всем давно понятно.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> не поминайте всуе, а то он услышит и придет.


Ещё есть время до пятницы.

----------


## Нико

> уж лучше я ужинать пойду))) настоящих ответов-то никто и не ожидал, как всем давно понятно.


А Вам какие из настоящих нужны? Может, я помогу чем?

----------

Карма Палджор (26.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вам какие из настоящих нужны? Может, я помогу чем?


А какие естьс на выбор? Свежие или второй категории?  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А какие естьс на выбор? Свежие или второй категории?


Я не знаю, что именно требуется Ондрию.... Можем разные, наверное, предоставить......

----------


## Ондрий

> А Вам какие из настоящих нужны? Может, я помогу чем?


И ты Брут?  :Smilie:  Тема сама читалась ?))) Я ж страниц 10 извел в просьбе найти цЫтаты из *слов любого будды* о единственности или множественности Дхармакаи(-й). Причем ответа "нЭтЪ!" не достаточно. Я думаю понятно - почему.

----------


## Нико

> И ты Брут?  Я ж страниц 10 извел в просьбе найти цЫтаты из *слов любого будды* о единственности или множественности Дхармакаи(-й). Причем ответа "нЭтЪ!" не достаточно. Я думаю понятно - почему.


"Я солдат, и не знаю слова любви"...... Могу только пересказать по школьным конспектам, но вряд ли это что-то новое даст. (

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Да я тоже все это слышал и читал множество раз у совеременных Лам, что дескать Дхармакая у всех будд различна и их, значица, можно как-то разделить по неким шибко секретным признакам, о которых знают только будды, но нам о них не сказали, ибо нефиг. Вот и пригорюнился, что, кроме лам (а не слов будд, вращающих колесо) и Германна, я подобное больше нигде не читал.(((

----------


## Нико

> Да я тоже все это слышал и читал множество раз у совеременных Лам, что дескать Дхармакая у всех будд различна и их, значица, можно как-то разделить по неким шибко секретным признакам, о которых знают только будды, но нам о них не сказали, ибо нефиг. Вот и пригорюнился, что, кроме лам (а не слов будд, вращающих колесо) и Германна, я подобное больше нигде не читал.(((


Я вообще не читала об этом, но слышала от современных Лам, что Дхармакая у всех будд одна, но это не всеобщий компот какой-то а индивидуальные Дхармакаи. Отличаются будды друг от друга якобы только кармическими связями. Вот не знаю, куда их приписать... Видимо, в Джнянадхармакаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вообще не читала об этом, но слышала от современных Лам, что Дхармакая у всех будд одна, но это не всеобщий компот какой-то а индивидуальные Дхармакаи.


Убрал уже написанный пассаж про Шанкару за неименем общего поля для обсуждения. Тогда, как вы сможете объяснить это - Дхармакая у всех одна (по признакам?? по каким??), но индивидуальна! (опять - по каким признакам теперь она индивидуальна??) )))




> Отличаются будды друг от друга якобы только *кармическими связями*.


Как именно? Вот так?
Вложение 12711



> Вот не знаю, куда их приписать... Видимо, в Джнянадхармакаю.


Куда, не важно. Важно что именно. Т.е. по-вашему у будды остались кармические следы??? о_О

----------


## Нико

> Тогда, как вы сможете объяснить это - Дхармакая у всех одна (по признакам?? по каким??), но индивидуальна! (опять - по каким признакам теперь она индивидуальна??) )))


По признакам индивидуальности потока сознания. С какого перепугу эти потоки вдруг в один должны сливаться? 



> Куда, не важно. Важно что именно. Т.е. по-вашему у будды остались кармические следы???


Конечно, только по этому будды и могут помогать ЖС. причём, не ВЖС, а только ЖС, у которых с ними создались кармические связи. Имхо.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> По *признакам* индивидуальности потока сознания. С какого перепугу эти потоки вдруг в один должны сливаться?


Mein Gott! Я и прошу перечислить эти признаки! )))) По каким признакам можно отличить одну Дхармакаю от другой?



> Т.е. по-вашему у будды остались кармические следы???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> *Конечно*, только *по этому* будды и могут помогать ЖС. причём, не ВЖС, а только ЖС, у которых с ними создались кармические связи. Имхо.


Т.е. у вас Будда, достигая аннутарасамьяксамбодхи, не избавляется от кармы (только Топперу не говорите! тсс!!!). А не подскажете, случайно, нафига так напрягаться, если карма так и не избывается? И что ваш Будда кармически *обсусловлен* неким, заранее утвержденным, списком ЖС - вы можете это как-то прокомментировать? Ну и не будет ли большим нахальством с моей стороны попросить цитаты из слов самих будд об этом?

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Пардон, повторяетесь. Меня не интресует - что не могут воспринимать не-будды, еще раз говорю! Вы можете доказать индивидуальность дхармакай опираясь на слова будды или нет? Перестаньте писать собственные домыслы о какашках - мне они не интересны.


11-я глава Саддхармапундарика-сутры: 
"Раздался громкий звук, такой же, какой раздаётся, когда поворачивают ключ, открывая врата великого града, и в это мгновение все собравшиеся увидели в драгоценной ступе Татхагату Многочисленные Сокровища, восседающего на сидении льва, все его тело, не рассыпанное на части и словно вступившее в дхьяну, и так же услышали его слова: "Прекрасно! Прекрасно! Будда Шакьямуни искусно проповедует эту Сутру о цветке лотоса чудесной Дхармы, и я прибыл сюда слушать эту Сутру". В это время четыре группы, увидев, что эти слова произносит Будда, ушедший в далёком прошлом, бесчисленные тысячи, десятки тысяч, миллионы кальп лет назад, возрадовались, так как обрели то, чего никогда не имели, и осыпали Будду Многочисленные Сокровища, а также Будду Шакьямуни охапками цветов из драгоценностей. В это время Будда Многочисленные Сокровища освободил в драгоценной ступе половину сидения льва, и предоставл место Будде Шакьямуни, произнеся такие слова: Будда Шакьямуни, займи это место! В это мгновение Будда Шакьямуни вошёл в ту драгоценную ступу и занял половину того сидения, скрестив ноги." стр. 205.

----------


## Нико

> Mein Gott! Я и прошу перечислить эти признаки! )))) По каким признакам можно отличить одну Дхармакаю от другой?
> 
> Т.е. у вас Будда, достигая аннутарасамьяксамбодхи, не избавляется от кармы (только Топперу не говорите! тсс!!!). А не подскажете, случайно, нафига так напрягаться, если карма так и не избывается? И что ваш Будда кармически *обсусловлен* неким, заранее утвержденным, списком ЖС - вы можете это как-то прокомментировать? Ну и не будет ли нахальством с моей стороны попросить цитаты из слов самих будд об этом?


Только не волнуйтесь. Вы же уже поужинали? Цитат из Будд не предоставлю, если есть кто из желающих копаться в источниках, и если у них полно времени для этого, пусть займутся. Не Будда кармически обусловлен ЖС, а они им обусловлены. Поскольку создали кармическую связь.

----------


## Германн

> Да я тоже все это слышал и читал множество раз у совеременных Лам, что дескать Дхармакая у всех будд различна и их, значица, можно как-то разделить по неким шибко секретным признакам, о которых знают только будды, но нам о них не сказали, ибо нефиг. Вот и пригорюнился, что, кроме лам (а не слов будд, вращающих колесо) и Германна, я подобное больше нигде не читал.(((


Единственный способ выбрать адекватную интерпретацию буддийских текстов - опираться на комментарии авторитетных Учителей живой традиции. 
Будд бесконечное множество. Бога нет.

----------


## Нико

> Будд бесконечное множество. Бога нет.


Том третий. Начало.....

----------


## Ондрий

> Только не волнуйтесь. Вы же уже поужинали? Цитат из Будд не предоставлю, если есть кто из желающих копаться в источниках, и если у них полно времени для этого, пусть займутся. Не Будда кармически обусловлен ЖС, а они им обусловлены. Поскольку создали кармическую связь.


Спасибо, было вкусно.. но вы определитесь, наконец, есть у будды карма или нет? Вы сперва пишете, что есть, потом, что нет. Как это понять?

----------


## Германн

То, что все мы - люди, не делает всех нас одним-единственным человеком. При том, что о каждом рождающемся в мире людей, можно сказать жителям другого мира, ничего о нашем измерении не знающим: это человек. Не сообщая больше никаких деталей. Это не значит, что все люди одинаковы. Это значит лишь то, что детали не сообщены. Люди не имеют в своём языке слов для описания нирванического опыта, потому что его не имели. Просто нет таких слов. Подобно тому, как у совсем не похожих на нас существ не будет возможностей описать нашу жизнь на своём языке. В случае с Буддами, дистанция неизмеримо больше. 

То, что все Будды - Дхармакая-Будды, не делает всех их одной единственной Дхармакаей. Но тенденция мыслить в категориях двух крайностей (абсолютное бытие - голое небытие) заставляет искать всеобщую реальность, как надёжную опору под ногами, одну-единую на всех субстанцию: Бога. Дхармакая же не без другой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Единственный способ выбрать адекватную интерпретацию буддийских текстов - опираться на комментарии авторитетных Учителей живой традиции. 
> Будд бесконечное множество. Бога нет.


Ну кто бы сомневался в ином ответе. Спасибо, вы мне раскрыли глаза. 
Вы еще забыли про Вималакирти-сутру. Там тоже другой будда приходил. 
Т.е. у вас доказательства из серии - "какая иллюзия? видишь стенку - врежся туда башкой и убедись".
Больше ничего не будет.

----------

Нико (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Спасибо, было вкусно.. но вы определитесь, наконец, есть у будды карма или нет? Вы сперва пишете, что есть, потом, что нет. Как это понять?


У нас кармические связи, а у Будды (с нами) - ваджрные. Разница в силе связей является особой причиной, почему несмотря на бесконечное множество Будд, нам тоже нужно Пробуждаться. Мы быстрей поможем тем, с кем встречались в серии недавних жизней.

----------


## Ондрий

блаблаблаблабла. 

Всего вам хорошего, Германн, поправляйтесь от болячек!

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, было вкусно.. но вы определитесь, наконец, есть у будды карма или нет? Вы сперва пишете, что есть, потом, что нет. Как это понять?


Я просто свою т.зр. тут высказываю. Наличие или отсутствие у Будды кармы  -- это весьма спорный вопрос в тибетском буддизме. Говорят, что есть у будды и карма (но не такая, не которая ввергает в сансару и не второе звено 12-членной цепи), а просто фактор его взаимосвязи с ЖС. Только этим, говорят, один будда отличается от другого, а  все остальные факторы -- Трикая -- у них одинаковы.

----------


## Германн

> Ну кто бы сомневался в ином ответе. Спасибо, вы мне раскрыли глаза. 
> Вы еще забыли про Вималакирти-сутру. Там тоже другой будда приходил. 
> Т.е. у вас доказательства из серии - "какая иллюзия? видишь стенку - врежся туда башкой и убедись".


Ну а что я могу ещё сделать, Ондрий? Не сердитесь, а просто подумайте. Позиция живых хранителей Учения, авторитетных Лам, Вам известна - но Вы не согласны. Сутры, в которых описаны разные Будды, Вы знаете - но не согласны с таким пониманием. Логические аргументы в пользу того, что нет одного Будды, играющего всех остальных как актёр разные роли - убедительными Вам не кажутся. Пустота пустоты вызывает, естественно, неприятие. 

Это Ваше право. Рад, что Вы устанавливаете кармическую связь с Учением: сейчас верите в Бога, а в следующих жизнях воспримете Будда-Дхарму, как о ней учат Ламы и Канон Махаяны. Ещё быстрей меня, грешника, Пробудитесь.

----------


## Нико

> Пустота пустоты вызывает неприятие.


Да всем нам она уже давно приятна, Германн, поверьте! 



> сейчас верите в Бога, но в следующих жизнях воспримете Будда-Дхарму.


А кто Вам сказал, что Ондрий верит в Бога????

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я просто свою т.зр. тут высказываю. Наличие или отсутствие у Будды кармы  -- это весьма спорный вопрос в тибетском буддизме. Говорят, что есть у будды и карма (но не такая, не которая ввергает в сансару и не второе звено 12-членной цепи), а просто фактор его взаимосвязи с ЖС. Только этим, говорят, один будда отличается от другого, а  все остальные факторы -- Трикая -- у них одинаковы.


Говорят - в Москве кур доят (С) У меня к тебе претензий-то нет. Я тоже это все слышал от тибетцев. И ровно так же без детализации относительно источников. Что не может не огорчать.

Одинаковые факторы - это как одинаковые геометрические параметры у предметов. Они могут быть тождественны по этим признакам, но разными в пространстве. и т.д. На скользкий лед мы вступаем, обсуждая принципы дифференециации "разных дхармакай", тем более, что большинство не-тхеравадинских учений прямо или как-то огородами протаскивают идею атмана в буддизм. Чистый анатман = только у тхеравадинов. Во всех остальных случаях - это уже немного другое. Вопрос - какое именно это "другое" и как этот буддийский абсолют коррелирует с абсолютом не-буддийским и есть предмет интереса. 

Свое мнение я уже высказывал:
- абсолютно "неподсудный" чистый принцип анатмана существует только у тхеравадинов

далее спекуляции, основаныне на коренных махаянских и тантрических текстах:
- буддизм махаяны с Трикаями, тантры, дзогчена - суть иное прочтение до-буддиской марги достижения мокши. Равно как и некоторая не-существенная терминологическая модификация самой мокши.
- Упанишады, возможно, есть искажения дхармы предыдущего будды и новый будда очистил кривости, введя иные прочтения имеющихся практик (особенно тантры).

----------


## Нико

> тем более, что большинство не-тхеравадинских учений прямо или как-то огородами протаскивают идею атмана в буддизм. Чистый анатман = только у тхеравадинов. Во всех остальных случаях - это уже немного другое.


А что другое-то? Трикая -- это атман? Или где? Да, мне тоже жаль, что не могу прям здесь и сейчас вытащить какой-нить источник. ( Только праджняпарамиту и Сандхинирмочана-сутру? 

Ещё момент есть один. Трикая рождается из Дхармакаи, т.е. из пустоты ума, по сути. Здесь с Германном соглашусь. ))))

----------


## Германн

> А кто Вам сказал, что Ондрий верит в Бога????


Он говорил, что ни во что не верит, но высказывался в пользу шиваизма, а сейчас трактует Дхармакаю как Бога. 
Но Вы правы: вера собеседника не определена. Главное, что человек хороший, ищущий.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну а что я могу ещё сделать, Ондрий? Не сердитесь, а просто подумайте. Позиция живых хранителей Учения, авторитетных Лам, Вам известна - но Вы не согласны. Сутры, в которых описаны разные Будды, Вы знаете - но не согласны с таким пониманием. Логические аргументы в пользу того, что нет одного Будды, играющего всех остальных как актёр разные роли - убедительными Вам не кажутся. Пустота пустоты вызывает, естественно, неприятие. 
> 
> Это Ваше право. Рад, что Вы устанавливаете кармическую связь с Учением: сейчас верите в Бога, а в следующих жизнях воспримете Будда-Дхарму, как о ней учат Ламы и Канон Махаяны. Ещё быстрей меня, грешника, Пробудитесь.


Я вовсе на вас не сержусь. Зачем это мне? Просто я не увидел у вас ответов, кроме собственого мнения. Ну так и пишите, как Нико - мол, это мое имхо и тут уже можно обсуждать. Если нет доказательств - то есть только мнение/вера. А вера без понимания - не надежный друг в поисках истины. Но понимание тоже на ровном месте не вырастает. Будет материал и способности его понимать - будет уменьшаться вера и увеличиваться знание. А знание- это сила!  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Главное, что человек хороший, ищущий.


Поужинавший. )

----------


## Германн

> Я тоже это все слышал от тибетцев. И ровно так же без детализации относительно источников. Что не может не огорчать.


Главное, что мнение живой традиции известно. Как к нему относиться, каждый решает сам. 
Дхармакая не субстанция (атман), а "тело" асанскрита дхарм: видов нирванического опыта.

----------


## Ондрий

> А что другое-то? Трикая -- это атман? Или где? Да, мне тоже жаль, что не могу прям здесь и сейчас вытащить какой-нить источник. ( Только праджняпарамиту и Сандхинирмочана-сутру? 
> Ещё момент есть один. Трикая рождается из Дхармакаи, т.е. из пустоты ума, по сути. Здесь с Германном соглашусь. ))))


Осторожнее, Нико! Вас (нас всех) Топпер уже прижимал к стенке с таким же вопросом. Был фейл, причем с треском. Никто не смог отбиться. Напомнить?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Поужинавший. )


Пожрамши, я завсегда добрее! ))

----------


## Нико

Осторожнее, Нико! Вас (нас всех) Топпер уже прижимал к стенке с таким же вопросом. Был фейл причем с треском. Никто не смог отбиться. Напомнить?  :Wink: 

Здесь Общий форум или Тхеравада?

----------


## Германн

> Я вовсе на вас не сержусь. Зачем это мне? Просто я не увидел у вас ответов, кроме собственого мнения. Ну так и пишите, как Нико - мол, это мое имхо и тут уже можно обсуждать. Если нет доказательств - то есть только мнение/вера. А вера без понимания - не надежный друг в поисках истины. Но понимание тоже на ровном месте не вырастает. Будет материал и способности его понимать - будет уменьшаться вера и увеличиваться знание. А знание- это сила!


Ну как же. Сутра, комментарий Цонкапы к шести йогам Наропы со словами Миларепы, слова Е.С. Далай-Ламы и других авторитетных Лам, Падмасамбхавы. Кому мне верить, как не им? Идею множества Будд я принял не на веру, но как раз анализировал её логически. С живым Учителем на эту тему говорил. Вы тоже слышали об этом от буддийских Учителей, но Вам такой подход не подошёл. Что же тут можно сделать? Ничего. Даже Будда Шакьямуни всех в Индии не убедил. Различие взглядов естественно и неизбежно. Главное, что Вы человек хороший.

----------


## Ондрий

Падмасамбхава говорил много разного, можно привести и такие его слова, что вам не понравятся (касательно атмана). Слова Кармы Араги Чагме будут просто невинной шалостью. 

Я уверен, что вы все еще не понимаете основной посыл проблемы идентификации трансцендентального Абсолюта у тиртиков и буддистов.
Даю подсказку - палкой по морде надо давать и тому, кто ищет разницу и тому, кто ищет единство.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Дхармакая, будучи Абсолютом*



И этим--тоже!

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013), Германн (26.02.2013), Карма Палджор (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Здесь Общий форум или Тхеравада?


Не, я о другом, я просто могу задать те же вопросы.  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Падмасамбхава говорил много разного, можно привести и такие его слова, что вам не понравятся (касательно атмана). Слова Кармы Араги Чагме будут просто невинной шалостью.


Одни зовут природой ума, ум как таковой.
Тиртики зовут атман, самость.
Шраваки настаивают об анатмане, отсутствии Я.
Читтаматрины называют его виджняна, сознание.
Кто зовет Праджняпарамита, Запредельная Мудрость.
Кто зовет Сугатагарбха, семя Сугаты.
Кто зовет Махамудра, Великий Знак.
Кто зовет Одинокое Тигле, уникальная сфера.
Кто зовет Дхармадхату, дхармовое пространство.
Кто зовет Алая, основа всего.
Кто зовет обычным осознанием.
__
У небуддистов есть природа Будды.
Они проецируют на неё свои ошибочные представления, но внешние учения способны подводить к Пути.
"Колесница внешних учений": иногда они являются этапом подготовки к восприятию Будда-Дхармы. 




> Я уверен, что вы все еще не понимаете основной посыл проблемы идентификации трансцендентального Абсолюта у тиртиков и буддистов.
> Даю подсказку - палкой по морде надо давать и тому, кто ищет разницу и тому, кто ищет единство.


Палкой дать несложно. Сложно раскрыть Различающую Мудрость.

----------


## Ондрий

Ну вот вы и сами нашли цитаты.
Так что мы обсуждаем? Маргу или плод? Лично я - плод. А вы маргу.

----------


## Германн

> Ну вот вы и сами нашли цитаты.
> Так что мы обсуждаем? Маргу или плод? Лично я - плод. А вы маргу.


Плод является результатом Пути. Внешние учения способны подводить к Пути, буддийские ереси устанавливают связь с Дхармой. Если нет возможности практиковать Будда-Дхарму уже в этой жизни, можно ограничиваться внешними учениями или буддийскими ересями. В следующих жизнях всё получится: нынешние ортодоксы, наоборот, могут затормозить. В этом смысле, есть общий духовный путь. Когда-нибудь каждый Пробудится. Главное быть хорошим человеком.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

http://grani.agni-age.net/articles1/buddhism.htm...

"Будда мягко продолжал:

- Человек, пойманный в сети веры какой-нибудь доктрины, теряет всякую свободу. Он становится догматиком и верит, что только его доктрина является единственно правильной, а все остальные - ереси. Споры и конфликты возникают из-за узости взглядов. Они могут возникать и распространяться бесконечно, поглощая бесценное время и даже приводя к войнам. Приверженность к ограниченным взглядам - это величайшая помеха на духовном пути. Ограниченный узкими взглядами, человек настолько запутывается, что не может открыть дверь правды. "

----------


## Ондрий

Германн, это все сантименты не относящиеся к обсуждаемой сути.

----------


## Нико

> Кто зовет Одинокое Тигле, уникальная сфера.


Это правда цитата из Гуру Ринпоче??????

----------


## Германн

> Германн, это все сантименты не относящиеся к обсуждаемой сути.


Намекаете на _пустоту пустоты_?  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Это правда цитата из Гуру Ринпоче??????


http://www.kunphenling.ru/padmasambhava.php

----------


## Нико

> Намекаете на _пустоту пустоты_?


Какие тут намёки уже.

----------


## Ондрий

> Намекаете на _пустоту пустоты_?


Нет. Безуспешно намекаю на пустоту от доказательств.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это правда цитата из Гуру Ринпоче??????


А чем она тебя напугала? Отрицаешь неуничтожимое тигле?  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Какие тут намёки уже.


Мне просто страшно уже писать о ПП.  :Smilie: 
Лучше, наверное, просто повеселиться и порадоваться, что в буддизме есть такое необычное Учение. Чтоб никто не "грузился".

----------


## Нико

> А чем она тебя напугала? Отрицаешь неуничтожимое тигле?


Нет, есть сомнения в одиноком тигле.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет. Безуспешно намекаю на пустоту от доказательств.


Здесь я бессилен  :Smilie: 
Но доволен тем, что есть. Взгляды разные, а мы шутим и не ругаемся. Цель беседы достигнута, имхо.

----------

Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне просто страшно уже писать о ПП. 
> Лучше, наверное, просто повеселиться и порадоваться, что в буддизме есть такое необычное Учение. Чтоб никто не "грузился".


Никто и не грузится. Величие ПП уже почти все тут признали, Вашими стараниями. Просто иногда это не в тему бывает. (

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, есть сомнения в одиноком тигле.


Т.е. неуничтожимое тонкое сознание (можно я не буду называть вслух, что это означает?))))))))) ты не отрицаешь. 
Так же ты не отрицаешь Трикаи, кои суть некие "очищенные" скандхи. Хотя Будда в ПК четко говорил о том, что есть дукха и каковы его причины. И что стоит за 5ю скандхами - тоже. И что остается после отбрасывания 5ти скандх. 
И что за пудгалой ничего не стоит кроме дхармы "нирвана" и временных 5ти скандх = тоже. Но вот что такое "очищенные" скандхи в махаяне - никто толком не может объяснить.))) а почему и зачем и главное Откуда ввели такую тему как неуничтожимое тигле - я даже намекать не стану. Германн опять расстроится и станет "доказывать" религиозные постулаты научной археологией и наоборот, что "индуизм" - это производное от буддизма, а до будды все только пели мантры ничего не понимая в йоге, кроме физкультуры.

А почему не нравиться слово "одинокое"? Скучное? ))

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Мне просто страшно уже писать о ПП. 
> Лучше, наверное, просто повеселиться и порадоваться, что в буддизме есть такое необычное Учение. Чтоб никто не "грузился".


Хех... Увлекшись своими идеями пропустили мой пост чуть ранее.
а Ваше ПП имеет суть безпричинное шатание по просторам сансары. И его нельзя рассказывать не подготовив сознание к гармонии существования и вмещению явлений. Так что лучше согласно наставлениям Будды оставить в стороне, то что не ведет к более ясному пониманию происходящего в нас и вне нас.

----------


## Германн

Очищенные скандхи - это 5 мудростей Самбхогакаи, которые не скандхи уже (не санскрита дхармы). 
5 мудростей Самбхогакаи - это виды нирванического опыта (асанскрита дхармы). Они пусты.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. неуничтожимое тонкое сознание (можно я не буду называть вслух, что это означает?))))))))) ты не отрицаешь.


Не отрицаю. 




> Так же ты не отрицаешь Трикаи, кои суть некие "очищенные" скандхи. Хотя Будда в ПК четко говорил о том, что есть дукха и каковы его причины. И что стоит за 5ю скандхами - тоже. И что остается после отбрасывания 5ти скандх.


Трикая - это никакие не скандхи. 



> Но вот что такое "очищенные" скандхи в махаяне - никто толком не может объяснить.)))


Это пять видов мудрости, обычно ассоциируемые с пятью семействами будд. 




> Почему не нравиться слово "одинокое"? Скучное? ))


Думаю, некорректный перевод. Тигле, особенно в изложении Гуру Ринпоче, "одиноким" не бывает. Так же, как нет "одинокого" Ямантаки. ) Есть только "одиночный".

----------


## Нико

> Они пусты.


Что и требовалось доказать :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Не отрицаю.


Добро пожаловать в наш клуб атманавадинов !  :Wink:  Только мы экзамены принимаем для полноценного участия!)) Пока ты - только наблюдатель-кандидат.



> Трикая - это никакие не скандхи.


А что же это??? Расскажи, из чего состоит сознание махаянского будды? 



> Это пять видов мудрости, обычно ассоциируемые с пятью семействами будд.


Это 5 видов неких терминов, которые ни один махаянец-тибето*любитель* не в состоянии объяснить в терминах абхидрахмы. Тем более с т.з. ПК.



> Думаю, некорректный перевод. Тигле, особенно в изложении Гуру Ринпоче, "одиноким" не бывает. Так же, как нет "одинокого" Ямантаки. ) Есть только "одиночный".


Это уже дело вкуса. Главное, что их там не 19 или 2831  )))

----------


## Германн

> http://grani.agni-age.net/articles1/buddhism.htm...
> 
> "Будда мягко продолжал:
> 
> - Человек, пойманный в сети веры какой-нибудь доктрины, теряет всякую свободу. Он становится догматиком и верит, что только его доктрина является единственно правильной, а все остальные - ереси. Споры и конфликты возникают из-за узости взглядов. Они могут возникать и распространяться бесконечно, поглощая бесценное время и даже приводя к войнам. Приверженность к ограниченным взглядам - это величайшая помеха на духовном пути. Ограниченный узкими взглядами, человек настолько запутывается, что не может открыть дверь правды. "


Это другая религия. Имхо, буддийский подход - точно зная принципиальные различия, ценить и уважать другие религии как совершенно другие, практикуя свой собственный Путь без смешения с ними.

----------


## Нико

> А что же это??? Расскажи, из чего состоит сознание махаянского будды?


Тебе в 2555 раз объяснить, из чего?

----------


## Ондрий

> Тебе в 2555 раз объяснить, из чего?


Лично мне ты это не объясняла. Попробуй же это проделать со мной  :Wink:

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Это другая религия. Имхо, буддийский подход - точно зная принципиальные различия, ценить и уважать другие религии как совершенно другие, практикуя свой собственный Путь без смешения с ними.


раз Учение Будды раскололи на части, то это применимо и к нашим дням...

Я уже писал, что Ключ от Истины украден в угоду превосходства. Не имея Ключа незачем смущать сознание.

----------


## Ондрий

а можно эти баналы отложить в другую тему?

----------


## Германн

> раз Учение Будды раскололи на части, то это применимо и к нашим дням...
> Я уже писал, что Ключ от Истины украден в угоду превосходства. Не имея Ключа незачем смущать сознание.


Можно ли объяснить Четыре Печати буддизма, используя этот Ключ?
Что значат Четыре Печати на самом деле, с этой точки зрения? 

Четыре Печати:
_Ваджракету! Учение в котором пребывают, обладает четырьмя качествами. Какие четыре? Они таковы: все явления предстают как пустые; всё составное непостоянно; [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания; [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая свободой от всех умопостроений. Созерцай всё это безобъектно и неконцептуально. Если дополнительно обладаешь четырьмя качествами учения, то [появляется] причина развития мудрости._

Комментарий Е.С. Далай-Ламы к Четырём Печатям:
http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это правда цитата из Гуру Ринпоче??????


Деется что Германн также не в теме, как и в отношении качеств и праджня-парамиты

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, я уже замерз стоять под фонарем с цветами.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (27.02.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Можно ли объяснить Четыре Печати буддизма, используя этот Ключ?
> Что значат Четыре Печати на самом деле, с этой точки зрения? 
> 
> Четыре Печати:
> _Ваджракету! Учение в котором пребывают, обладает четырьмя качествами. Какие четыре? Они таковы: все явления предстают как пустые; всё составное непостоянно; [все явления необходимо] постигать как [обладающие характеристикой] страдания; [нирвана предстает как] естественно обладающая свободой от всех умопостроений. Созерцай всё это безобъектно и неконцептуально. Если дополнительно обладаешь четырьмя качествами учения, то [появляется] причина развития мудрости._
> 
> Комментарий Е.С. Далай-Ламы к Четырём Печатям:
> http://savetibet.ru/2010/05/06/dalai_lama.html


из канона сохранившегося в Тхераваде этот принцип провозглашен в словах dukkha, anicca, anatta . 
Если я не прав,- убедите меня в обратном.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> из канона сохранившегося в Тхераваде этот принцип провозглашен в словах dukkha, anicca, anatta . 
> Если я не прав,- убедите меня в обратном.


Цитата про четыре свойства или качества (а не печати как тибетское измышление) из праджня-парамиты. Фактически это тоже канон.
И четыре качества согласн опраджня-парамите вполне себе соответствуют тхеравадинским. А вот переводы ЕИР извините - не проходят ни одну из проверок. Тем более что в её "основах буддизма" сделано то, что можно назвать китайской лапшой, когда без понимания смешиваются разные учения и иногда с очень однобоким и странным переводом.

Также примерно и у Германна. Котоырй в очередой раз решил процитировать то, что ему понравилось из праджня-парамиты. Однако перед этим он критиковал именно этот кусок текста. Наверное проблемы с концентрацией.

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013), Александр Серёгин (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Цитата про четыре свойства или качества (а не печати как тибетское измышление) из праджня-парамиты. Фактически это тоже канон.
> И четыре качества согласн опраджня-парамите вполне себе соответствуют тхеравадинским. А вот переводы ЕИР извините - не проходят ни одну из проверок. Тем более что в её "основах буддизма" сделано то, что можно назвать китайской лапшой, когда без понимания смешиваются разные учения и иногда с очень однобоким и странным переводом.
> 
> Также примерно и у Германна. Котоырй в очередой раз решил процитировать то, что ему понравилось из праджня-парамиты. Однако перед этим он критиковал именно этот кусок текста. Наверное проблемы с концентрацией.


Промолчим про понимание трактов Лаоцзы ...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Промолчим про понимание трактов Лаоцзы ...


Нет. Не промолчим. Лапша и есть. С кучей революционных лозунгов. Смешать воедино учения хинаяны и махаяны, не показав сути ни того ни другого, мог человек который не понимает ни то, ни другое.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Нет. Не промолчим. Лапша и есть. С кучей революционных лозунгов. Смешать воедино учения хинаяны и махаяны, не показав сути ни того ни другого, мог человек который не понимает ни то, ни другое.


Раз существует хотя бы один который чует, что изложение в книгах трудно для понимания и не несет ясности изначально, то необходимо рассказывать всем, что является Истинной Нравственностью и как она проявлятеся в деяниях, мыслях и концентрации в целом. 

Кто начнёт?!  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Раз существует хотя бы один который чует, что изложение в книгах трудно для понимания и не несет ясности изначально, то необходимо рассказывать всем, что является Истинной Нравственностью и как она проявлятеся в деяниях, мыслях и концентрации в целом. 
> Кто начнёт?!


Ха-ха-ха. Насмешили. Трудно для кого? Для вас? Ясность в текстах присутствует в полном объеме. А ваше высказывание и предчувствия противоречат по крайней мере четвёртой печати. Ну и сутре сердца, еси так угодно (у вас же ее тоже любят цитировать без понимания о чем речь)  :Smilie:  Вам будет трудно спорить. Не начинайте. Достать тот или иной текст на тибетском - совсем не проблема. Но не для вас. Не стоит так надрываться  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Ха-ха-ха. Насмешили. Трудно для кого? Для вас? Ясность в текстах присутствует в полном объеме. А ваше высказывание и предчувствия противоречат по крайней мере четвёртой печати. Ну и сутре сердца, еси так угодно (у вас же ее тоже любят цитировать без понимания о чем речь)  Вам будет трудно спорить. Не начинайте. Достать тот или иной текст на тибетском - совсем не проблема. Но не для вас. Не стоит так надрываться


А в чём же всё-таки суть? И почему же я так усиленно "надавливаю" на эту Нравственность?  :EEK!:

----------


## Германн

> из канона сохранившегося в Тхераваде этот принцип провозглашен в словах dukkha, anicca, anatta . 
> Если я не прав,- убедите меня в обратном.


Вы правы. Если добавить к ним Ниббану из Уданы, получатся Четыре Печати. 
Вы согласны с тем, что эти четыре принципа - как они изложены в сутре Ваджракету - чётко и недвусмысленно отличают буддизм от шиваизма?
Что ни о каком совпадении сущности двух индийских религий не может быть и речи, поскольку Четыре Печати, в их совокупности, показывают принципиальную разницу?

----------


## Германн

> Это 5 видов неких терминов, которые ни один махаянец-тибето*любитель* не в состоянии объяснить в терминах абхидрахмы. Тем более с т.з. ПК.


Очищенные скандхи - это 5 мудростей Самбхогакаи, которые не скандхи уже (не санскрита дхармы в кармических конструктах). Они пусты: анатман.
5 мудростей Самбхогакаи - это виды нирванического опыта (асанскрита дхармы). Аналогично, опыт нирваны Архата в ПК - асанскрита дхарма Ниббана.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в чём же всё-таки суть? И почему же я так усиленно "надавливаю" на эту Нравственность?


Суть? Суть чего? Суть того чтобы попить чай, например, может заключаться в утолении жажды. или скажем в получении неких приятных ощущений. Или в чем-то еще  :Smilie:  Про суть вкушения пищи тоже надо спрашивать гурманов  :Smilie: 
А надавливать (также как и Германн, который не в теме в отношении дхармы, научного подхода, использования терминов и логики, но зато в теме в отношении подтасовки фактов, домыслах, отсутствии доказательств, надуманных обоснованиях) вы можете на что угодно. Да хоть на нравственность и отсутствие её. Только смысл? Очищения-то всё равно нет, также как очищающего, также как загрязнений и пр. Только надо понять о чём речь. И "ключики" не спрятаны. Вы их не замечаете, поскольку они всегда на виду.

Могу предположить дальнейший ход размышлений. Сперва вы будете выдавать на гора писания ЕИР, Блаватской и пр., считая их истиной в последней инстанции. Потом вам укажут что вы не правы. Обидемшись, покажете нечто высокомерное и надменное. Снова попытаетесь (как со многими было) доказать что вы правы, а остальные нет (хотя в доказательствах скорее всего не будет ни логики, ни собственно цитат из коренных текстов). Потом скажете про величие эзотерики, как типа взявшей всё лучшее из других направлений (что есть бред. проверено. взяты термины без понимания). Когда вам намекнут что вы не правы, снова начнете выдавать цитаты и учить всех жизни. На это вам скорее всего заметят, что небуддийские источники здесь не ценятся. Скорее всего обидитесь. Потом еще могут намекнуть снова, что переводы ваших источников содержат большое число ошибок и домыслов. Обидитесь снова и скажете что буддисты ударились в догматизм и не понимают "мудрости сердца". А потом после многих предупреждений вас могут забанить за пропаганду небуддийских источников. Или по какой-то другой причине.
Вот соответственно и вопрос - *оно вам надо*?

----------

Кузьмич (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Лично мне ты это не объясняла. Попробуй же это проделать со мной





> Лично мне ты это не объясняла. Попробуй же это проделать со мной


У меня инет вчера на самом интересном месте кончился. ( 

Хорошо. Вы с Германном чем-то похожи, кстати. В области занудства. ) 

Про ум ясного света слышал? Это -- сущностная причина Дхармакаи Будды. Которая делится на два вида: пустота всеведущего ума Будды (Свабхавикакая) и сам всеведущий ум Будды (Джнянадхармакая). Оба безличностны, т.е. пусты от самобытия. 

Так. Рупакая -- это следствие наитончайшей праны, на которую опирается ригпа. Тоже пуста от самбытия, на всякий случай упоминаю. )

Первое обретается накоплением мудрости, второе -- накоплением заслуг. Это в кратких чертах.

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня инет вчера на самом интересном месте кончился. ( 
> Хорошо. Вы с Германном чем-то похожи, кстати. В области занудства. ) 
> Про ум ясного света слышал? Это -- сущностная причина Дхармакаи Будды. Которая делится на два вида: пустота всеведущего ума Будды (Свабхавикакая) и сам всеведущий ум Будды (Джнянадхармакая). Оба безличностны, т.е. пусты от самобытия. 
> Так. Рупакая -- это следствие наитончайшей праны, на которую опирается ригпа. Тоже пуста от самбытия, на всякий случай упоминаю. )
> Первое обретается накоплением мудрости, второе -- накоплением заслуг. Это в кратких чертах.


Прекрасный ответ. У меня только один вопрос: наитончайшая прана - это что такое по абихдхарме?

----------

Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Прекрасный ответ. У меня только один вопрос: наитончайшая прана - это что такое по абихдхарме?




В Абхидхарме про это почему-то ничего нет. Печалька. )

----------


## Ондрий

> В Абхидхарме про это почему-то ничего нет. Печалька. )


И о чем это говорит?  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Прекрасный ответ. У меня только один вопрос: наитончайшая прана - это что такое по абихдхарме?


Ну если прану-понимать как переживание элемента "Ветер" на определённом этапе медитации, то соответственно наиболее из возможных тонкое переживание "Ветра", и будет наитончайшая прана.

----------

Нико (27.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И о чем это говорит?


О том, что нужно уметь читать за строчками. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну если прану-понимать как переживание элемента "Ветер" на определённом этапе медитации, то соответственно наиболее из возможных тонкое переживание "Ветра", и будет наитончайшая прана.


Да я-то все, горемычный, пытаюсь спросить - что это с т.з. классификации дхарм?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> О том, что нужно уметь читать за строчками. )


Да я читаю, читаю. И вижу там идею атмана. Пусть с апгрейдом, но именно атмана. 
Надо просто это признать и не давить в себе латентные проявления )))))))))))

----------

Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да я-то все, горемычный, пытаюсь спросить - что это с т.з. классификации дхарм?


Зачем Вам классификация-то это из Абхидхармы сдалась?

----------


## Дубинин

> Да я-то все, горемычный, пытаюсь спросить - что это с т.з. классификации дхарм?


Ну прана это к форме наверно относится, раз как элемент переживается.

----------


## Ондрий

> Зачем Вам классификация-то это из Абхидхармы сдалась?


Даже не знаю как и ответить на этот вопрос )))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну прана это к форме наверно относится, раз как элемент переживается.


Нет проблем. Только вот возникают серьезные доктринальные противоречия. Очень серьезные. По цепочке эффектом домино все полетит в совсем совсем другие края.
Меня-то этот вопрос как раз не мучает и не рвет шаблоны))

----------

Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Даже не знаю как и ответить на этот вопрос )))))))


Ты - абхидхармист? )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Ты - абхидхармист? )))


у меня в подписи написано))

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Суть? Суть чего? Суть того чтобы попить чай, например, может заключаться в утолении жажды. или скажем в получении неких приятных ощущений. Или в чем-то еще  Про суть вкушения пищи тоже надо спрашивать гурманов 
> А надавливать (также как и Германн, который не в теме в отношении дхармы, научного подхода, использования терминов и логики, но зато в теме в отношении подтасовки фактов, домыслах, отсутствии доказательств, надуманных обоснованиях) вы можете на что угодно. Да хоть на нравственность и отсутствие её. Только смысл? Очищения-то всё равно нет, также как очищающего, также как загрязнений и пр. Только надо понять о чём речь. И "ключики" не спрятаны. Вы их не замечаете, поскольку они всегда на виду.
> 
> Могу предположить дальнейший ход размышлений. Сперва вы будете выдавать на гора писания ЕИР, Блаватской и пр., считая их истиной в последней инстанции. Потом вам укажут что вы не правы. Обидемшись, покажете нечто высокомерное и надменное. Снова попытаетесь (как со многими было) доказать что вы правы, а остальные нет (хотя в доказательствах скорее всего не будет ни логики, ни собственно цитат из коренных текстов). Потом скажете про величие эзотерики, как типа взявшей всё лучшее из других направлений (что есть бред. проверено. взяты термины без понимания). Когда вам намекнут что вы не правы, снова начнете выдавать цитаты и учить всех жизни. На это вам скорее всего заметят, что небуддийские источники здесь не ценятся. Скорее всего обидитесь. Потом еще могут намекнуть снова, что переводы ваших источников содержат большое число ошибок и домыслов. Обидитесь снова и скажете что буддисты ударились в догматизм и не понимают "мудрости сердца". А потом после многих предупреждений вас могут забанить за пропаганду небуддийских источников. Или по какой-то другой причине.
> Вот соответственно и вопрос - *оно вам надо*?


Откуда столько реплики?! Откуда столько агрессии со стороны Вас, того кто знает Дхарму?! 
Где здесь наблюдается Благородство Восьмеричности Пути?!

Будьте снисходительны, коль Вы уже понимате суть, то  будьте добры и расскажите, что же мы тут не понимаем.
Да пребудет с вами Мудрость Извечная и Речь Правдивая.

----------

Германн (27.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Откуда столько реплики?! Откуда столько агрессии со стороны Вас, того кто знает Дхарму?! 
> Где здесь наблюдается Благородство Восьмеричности Пути?!
> 
> Будьте снисходительны, коль Вы уже понимате суть, то  будьте добры и расскажите, что же мы тут не понимаем.
> Да пребудет с вами Мудрость Извечная и Речь Правдивая.


Да нету в посте агрессии никакой. Ну я не увидел, по-крайней мере...

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Да нету в посте агрессии никакой. Ну я не увидел, по-крайней мере...


... Вступиться хорошо , но всё-таки вопрос тому кто писал.

То что не приводит к гармоничному существованию должно быть отброшено.
А к гармоничному существованию ведет Путь .

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Откуда столько реплики?! Откуда столько агрессии со стороны Вас, того кто знает Дхарму?! 
> Где здесь наблюдается Благородство Восьмеричности Пути?!


Где агрессию-то нашли, любезный? В описании того что может произойти ? Там агрессии нет. Там всего лишь опсание того как было с вашими собратьями. Или про подтасовку, странные переводы (отдающие подчас редким дилетнством и непониманием)? Да так оно и есть. И не говорите о том, о чём у вас поверхностное представление.




> Будьте снисходительны, коль Вы уже понимате суть, то  будьте добры и расскажите, что же мы тут не понимаем.


(1) Не говорите за всех, говорите только за себя
(2) Напомнить, что про догматизм и потерянные или украденные (как вы сказали) ключи была ваша фраза? Или тоже, как Германн, теряем мысль рассуждений и не помним что писали? (смотрим http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post557332   о, да. это писали вы. А теперь, показав ранее, что все остальные ничег оне смыслят, вы идете на попятную)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> То что не приводит к гармоничному существованию должно быть отброшено.
> А к гармоничному существованию ведет Путь .


К какому? Гармоничному? Как сейчас слышу голос Хосе, последователя Нараямы. Он тоже так начинал говорить, а потом начинал хамить.
Путь ведет не к пресловутой гармонии (относительный уровень), а к выходу из обусловленного (в том числе и надуманной пресловутой гармонии, в которой и гармонии-то нет).
У вас опять противоречие счетвертым качеством или печатью. 

Засим, поскольку в бестолковой беседе с существом похоже обладающим искаженным восприятие тяги как-то нет, снова покидаю это место.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> К какому? Гармоничному? Как сейчас слышу голос Хосе, последователя Нараямы. Он тоже так начинал говорить, а потом начинал хамить.
> Путь ведет не к пресловутой гармонии (относительный уровень), а к выходу из обусловленного (в том числе и надуманной пресловутой гармонии, в которой и гармонии-то нет).
> У вас опять противоречие счетвертым качеством или печатью. 
> 
> Засим, поскольку в бестолковой беседе с существом похоже обладающим искаженным восприятие тяги как-то нет, снова покидаю это место.


Важный  :Confused:  ... 
Сухими дровами огонь поддерживать лёгко.

----------


## Tong Po

> ... Вступиться хорошо , но всё-таки вопрос тому кто писал.
> 
> То что не приводит к гармоничному существованию должно быть отброшено.
> А к гармоничному существованию ведет Путь .


Вообще-то существование (становление) - это одно из звеньев пратитья-самутпады. А она - духкха. А Путь (Буддой проповедованный) ведёт к освобождению от духкхи.

----------

Карма Палджор (27.02.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Вообще-то существование (становление) - это одно из звеньев пратитья-самутпады. А она - духкха. А Путь (Буддой проповедованный) ведёт к освобождению от духкхи.


Нет страдания значит есть  "некое счастье", когда вы никуда не влекётесь, раз вы никуда не влёкетесь, то значит все уравновешено и находится в гармоничном балансе с самим собой. Вы становитесь простым  неискажающим наблюдателем или вы анигилируете ?) . И откуда нам знать , если из Нибанны никто не возращался. Поэтому суть остается в следовании Пути неважно в каком Вы мире и на каком уровне Вы работаете.
А так как мы живем в мире людей простых, то не надо людей пугать высказываниями о пустоте и тем, что после освобождения от страданий неизвестно что происходит. Поэтому надо говорить о том, что полезно, что позволяет утихомирить страсти ума и их последствий, что приводит к гармонии существования друг с другом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так. Рупакая -- это следствие наитончайшей праны, на которую опирается ригпа. Тоже пуста от самбытия, на всякий случай упоминаю. )


И чо она, эта прана? тоже поток такой индивидуальный, типа сантанны, где каждый предыдущий момент обусловливает последующий?
не много ли потоков для одного ЖС?

----------

Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да я-то все, горемычный, пытаюсь спросить - что это с т.з. классификации дхарм?


С т.зр. классификации дхарм такие тантрические аспекты окажутся дхармами. Или асанскрита, или санскрита.

----------


## Германн

> Промолчим про понимание трактов Лаоцзы ...


Разве даосский текст соответствует Четырём Печатям буддизма? 
Если соответствует - каким именно образом, по всем четырём пунктам?

----------


## Ондрий

> С т.зр. классификации дхарм такие тантрические аспекты окажутся дхармами. Или асанскрита, или санскрита.


А вообще кто-то способен в принципе тут прочесть на русском вопрос? Извините за подколки)). 

КАКИЕ дхармы? Назовёте слово или будем еще 100 страниц вращать барабан?

----------

Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А вообще кто-то способен в принципе тут прочесть на русском вопрос? Извините за подколки)). 
> КАКИЕ дхармы? Назовёте слово или будем еще 100 страниц вращать барабан?


Наитончайшая прана (не исчезающая в Пробуждении: не та, что в центральном канале) соответствует Самбхогакае.
Асанскрита дхармы Трикаи non-conditioned: http://www.dharmafield.org/coursehan...%20dharmas.pdf 
Нужно спросить у геше: что конкретно из списка non-conditioned (асанскрита) дхарм соответствует. 
(Ещё более развёрнутая классификация асанскрита дхарм представлена в Абхисамаяланкаре.) 
Вписать наитончайшую прану в асанскрита дхармы не проблема, но Геше скажет точно.

----------


## Ондрий

спросите, послушаем ответ) и сравним с...

----------


## Германн

> спросите, послушаем ответ) и сравним с...


"В конце процесса умирания ум опирается на энергетический поток самого тонкого уровня. Лишенный всех грубых составляющих, этот тончайший вид ума называется умом ясного света. В литературе Гухьясамаджи-тантры об этих трех тончайших видах концептуального сознания и уме ясного света говорится как о четырех видах пустоты: пустота, предельная пустота, великая пустота и окончательная пустота, поскольку каждый из них во все большей мере пуст от более грубых уровней ума. Ум ясного света, соответствующий окончательной пустоте, неотделим от тончайшего из ветров-энергий." Далай-лама. Махамудра гелуг-кагью.

Ясный свет, постигающий пустоту (Дхармакая) - соответствует асанскрита дхарме "татхата".
Возможно, Самбхогакая (наитончайшая прана) и Нирманакая соответствуют этой же дхарме (как украшения Дхармакаи).

----------


## Ондрий

Цитаты нинада. Я их уже наизуть знаю. Они не проясняют ничего с т.з. абхидхармы.

"может быть", "наверное" и т.д. - это не канает. Дхарма "нирвана" - конкретно описана. Из нее не вылупляется никаких трикай. По определению не может.

Попытки притянуть за уши нео-атман под абхидхарму - имеются. Менее атманистей это его не делает. В тантре так уж вообще все это в полный рост.
Я-то не вижу в этом ничего плохого)))) Забавляет просто вертлявая застенчивость антиатманистов признать это)).

----------

Tong Po (28.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (28.02.2013), Сергей Хос (28.02.2013), Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Просто вопрос, Ондрий, чисто схоластический.
http://www.dharmafield.org/coursehan...%20dharmas.pdf 
Дхармы 95,96,97 (акаша и два вида прекращения) соответствуют нирване Архата.
Дхарма 100 (татхата) соответствует Дхармакае. Значит, Самбхогакая и Нирманакая - дхармы 98 и 99.
Наитончайшая прана, сохраняющаяся в Пробуждении - это Самбхогакая. Есть и на неё своя дхарма, конечно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет страдания значит есть  "некое счастье", когда вы никуда не влекётесь, раз вы никуда не влёкетесь, то значит все уравновешено и находится в гармоничном балансе с самим собой. Вы становитесь простым  неискажающим наблюдателем или вы анигилируете ?)


Бред. Словоблудие. Нет  страдания - означает только отсутствие страдания, а не наличие или обладание чем-то. Смотрим сутру сердца и ужасаемся. Там это написано ясно и четко. Смотрим другие тексты праджня-парамиты и также хватаемся в голову оттого, что написанное вами просто с первых слов противоречит праджня-парамите и всем печатям (тут уже просто всем, а не какой-то одной)




> . И откуда нам знать , если из Нибанны никто не возращался.


Когда нет причин для возникнвоения обусловленного, то некуда возвращаться. Если же причины остались, то значит плод не был достигнут. И тогда получаем вашу "временную нирвану" с кучей домыслов, противоречаших опять четвертой печати.




> Поэтому суть остается в следовании Пути неважно в каком Вы мире и на каком уровне Вы работаете.


Измышление относительного уровня.




> А так как мы живем в мире людей простых, то не надо людей пугать высказываниями о пустоте и тем, что после освобождения от страданий неизвестно что происходит.


Говорите за себя. Если вам от этого страшно, не означает что и у других есть страх. Если же вы не способны понять даже базовые учения, то что говорить обо всём остальном? То есть вес ваших слов опять с огромной скоростью стремится к нулю, погружаясь в измышления из-за некоего страха за свое мимолетное и обусловленное я. 




> Поэтому надо говорить о том, что полезно, что позволяет утихомирить страсти ума и их последствий, что приводит к гармонии существования друг с другом.


То есть о пустоте и необусловленности.
и снова покидаю сей топик.

----------

Tong Po (28.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Что-то вы путаете показания и произвольно натягиваете нумера на свои предпочтения.
Если бы это было так - то нирвана архата автоматом бы была не-отличной от 3х кай махаяны.
В махаяне это список расширился ©® made by Asanga™ и в тантре сильно переосмыслился. 
В этом вы и не хотите видеть смещение акцентов и отличий от тхеравады, декларируя *бытие-сознания-за-скандхами* после окончательной нирваны.
В этом (т.е. в том числе и..) и состоят фундаментальные доктринальные отличия шравакаяны от махаяны.

----------

Топпер- (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что-то вы путаете показания и произвольно натягиваете нумера на свои предпочтения.
> Если бы это было так - то нирвана архата автоматом бы была не-отличной от 3х кай махаяны.
> В махаяне это список расширился ©® made by Asanga™ и в тантре сильно переосмыслился. 
> В этом вы и не хотите видеть смещение акцентов и отличий от тхеравады, декларируя *бытие-сознания-за-скандхами* после окончательной нирваны.
> В этом (т.е. в том числе и..) и состоят фундаментальные доктринальные отличия шравакаяны от махаяны.


Ондрий, а можно что-то поразумнее сказать в этом смысле?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, а можно что-то поразумнее сказать в этом смысле?


Поясни сама, что не понятно точно?

----------


## Германн

> Что-то вы путаете показания и произвольно натягиваете нумера на свои предпочтения.
> Если бы это было так - то нирвана архата автоматом бы была не-отличной от 3х кай махаяны.


Достижения Архата принадлежат и Будде, но три асанскрита дхармы, описывающие нирвану Архата, конечно недостаточны для описания Трёх Тел. То, что дхарма татхата соответствует Дхармакае, знаю точно. Остальное - не знаю, как и сказано. Нужно спросить у геше.




> В махаяне это список расширился ©® made by Asanga™ и в тантре сильно переосмыслился.


А в чём проблема-то? Любой аспект "анатомии" тантры относится к санскрита дхармам, всё что относится к конечной нирване и Трём Телам - к асанскрита.




> В этом вы и не хотите видеть смещение акцентов и отличий от тхеравады, декларируя *бытие-сознания-за-скандхами* после окончательной нирваны. В этом (т.е. в том числе и..) и состоят фундаментальные доктринальные отличия шравакаяны от махаяны.


Сознание это одна из 5 скандх. Этой скандхи в конечной нирване Архата или Будды нет - нирвана другой опыт. Точно так же, нирвана Архата или Три Тела не стоят, в готовом виде, за скандхами. Пока есть скандхи, нет у махаяниста Трёх Тел как Плода. Когда есть Три Тела, нет у махаянского Будды 5 скандх. И Будда не сводится к Трём Телам: они пусты.

В Самбхогакаю тантрически "трансформируется" не только тело-форма, но все 5 скандх. Тантрическая "анатомия" не сводится только к форме, к санскрита дхармам телесного опыта. Каналы и чакры не проявляются как сердце, почки, или печень. И они не перейдут в нирвану: опыт сменится совершенно другим.

Безусловно, можно мыслить о Телах Будды или тантрических "анатомических" деталях как о реальных субстанциях, стоящих за скандхами в готовом виде, переходящих из жизни в жизнь, а потом в Пробуждение. Но это искажение Дхармы, а не проблема тантры. Всё может быть описано на языке дхарм, более общим образом (с утратой тантрических деталей, нужных для практики).

----------


## Германн

> что не понятно точно?


Вы интерпретируете тантрическую "анатомию" как аналог отдельной, самостоятельной, субстанциональной "души"? Зачем?  :Smilie: 




> спросите, послушаем ответ) и сравним с...


Насколько я понимаю, Вы хотите подловить Геше (которого спрошу) на несоответствии какому-либо тексту или Ламе другой школы. Заранее скажу, что сам вижу как минимум два варианта одинаково разумной, с логической т.зр., интерпретации вопроса. Но не считаю это важным. Если сохраняется сам принцип, общий для всего буддизма, расхождение в деталях Абхидхармы несущественно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Насколько я понимаю, Вы хотите подловить Геше (которого спрошу) на несоответствии какому-либо тексту или Ламе другой школы. Заранее скажу, что сам вижу как минимум два варианта одинаково разумной, с логической т.зр., интерпретации вопроса. Но не считаю это важным. Если сохраняется сам принцип, общий для всего буддизма, расхождение в деталях Абхидхармы несущественно.


Геше иногда подлавливаются, также как ламы и ринпоче. И как раз подрываются на коренных текстах иногда.
Наличие звания, диплома и пр. - не прокатывает. Это не признак того, что человек понял, это всего лишь признаки наличия у него определенного ярлыка. Не более и не менее

----------

Tong Po (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Поясни сама, что не понятно точно?


Честно говоря, ничего не поняла. (

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет страдания значит есть  "некое счастье", когда вы никуда не влекётесь, раз вы никуда не влёкетесь, то значит все уравновешено и находится в гармоничном балансе с самим собой. Вы становитесь простым  неискажающим наблюдателем или вы анигилируете ?) . И откуда нам знать , если из Нибанны никто не возращался. Поэтому суть остается в следовании Пути неважно в каком Вы мире и на каком уровне Вы работаете.
> А так как мы живем в мире людей простых, то не надо людей пугать высказываниями о пустоте и тем, что после освобождения от страданий неизвестно что происходит. Поэтому надо говорить о том, что полезно, что позволяет утихомирить страсти ума и их последствий, что приводит к гармонии существования друг с другом.


Это всё к чему? Вы же о буддизме спрашиваете? Да? Так вот, согласно Дхарме Будды, существование - одно из звеньев пратитья-самутпады, а, значит - духкха. После освобождения от духкхи происходит...освобождение от духкхи. То есть вся груда духкхи перестаёт производиться. Всё.

----------

Жека (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Геше иногда подлавливаются, также как ламы и ринпоче. И как раз подрываются на коренных текстах иногда.
> Наличие звания, диплома и пр. - не прокатывает. Это не признак того, что человек понял, это всего лишь признаки наличия у него определенного ярлыка. Не более и не менее


Да, геше иной раз не всё знают, что мы, простые смертные. ))))) Но нам бы количество изученных ими текстов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, геше иной раз не всё знают, что мы, простые смертные. ))))) Но нам бы количество изученных ими текстов.


Нико. Иногда некоторые ламы или геше у меня уже интересовались - откуда достаю тексты  :Smilie:  Наверное из рукава  :Smilie: 
а споры с ламами, ринпоче и пр. - вообще отдельный разговор. Приходится с ними и ругаться относительно текстов. Особенно когда в тексте находится довольно неприятная опечатка. Или если ринпоче санскрита не знает  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.03.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Иногда некоторые ламы или геше у меня уже интересовались - откуда достаю тексты  Наверное из рукава 
> а споры с ламами, ринпоче и пр. - вообще отдельный разговор. Приходится с ними и ругаться относительно текстов. Особенно когда в тексте находится довольно неприятная опечатка. Или если ринпоче санскрита не знает


Ну да, не все знают санскрит. Я тут недавно дискутировала с одним геше на предмет того, что есть такая трактовка: нирвана тождественна абсолютной истине. Он был поражён и не нашёлся, что ответить. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да, не все знают санскрит. Я тут недавно дискутировала с одним геше на предмет того, что есть такая трактовка: нирвана тождественна абсолютной истине. Он был поражён и не нашёлся, что ответить. )


Бедный геше. Ему надо было текст показать и отправить учиться  :Smilie:  Например к Германну на перевоспитание, дабы не забывал то ли про ПП, то ли про ПЦ  :Smilie:  толи про РПЦ  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (28.02.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Бедный геше. Ему надо было текст показать и отправить учиться  Например к Германну на перевоспитание, дабы не забывал то ли про ПП, то ли про ПЦ  толи про РПЦ


У тибетских комментаторов две версии есть. Одна -- Кункьена Джамьян Шепы, который это признаёт, другая -- Сонам Палдена, который это отрицает. Это разные учебники разных монастырей. )))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У тибетских комментаторов две версии есть. Одна -- Кункьена Джамьян Шепы, который это признаёт, другая -- Сонам Палдена, который это отрицает. Это разные учебники разных монастырей. )))


Как всё запутанно  :Smilie:  И кудась они попадают после смерти?  По одной версии в Сукхавати, а по другой в авичи?  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (01.03.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как всё запутанно  И кудась они попадают после смерти?  По одной версии в Сукхавати, а по другой в авичи?


Философские взгляды и попадание куда-то после смерти -- разные вещи, имхо. )))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Философские взгляды и попадание куда-то после смерти -- разные вещи, имхо. )))


Так на взглядах вообще-то и строится получение заморочек или их отсутствие. Так что в общем-то получаем что не разные.

----------


## Нико

Да, я тут подумала про ложные взгляды как одну из недобродетелей ума. Ну так это неверие в карму, перерождения и пр. А тонкие нюансы, такие как приравнивание или неприравнивание нирваны к абсолютной истине, считаются?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тонкие нюансы, такие как приравнивание или неприравнивание нирваны к абсолютной истине, считаются?


А тебе не все равно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, я тут подумала про ложные взгляды как одну из недобродетелей ума. Ну так это неверие в карму, перерождения* и пр.* А тонкие нюансы, такие как приравнивание или неприравнивание нирваны к абсолютной истине, считаются?


Нико. Вы просто супер. Особенно мне понравилось то, что выделено жирным и синим  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А тебе не все равно?


 На данном этапе уже или пока всё равно. ))))

----------

Сергей Хос (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Геше иногда подлавливаются, также как ламы и ринпоче. И как раз подрываются на коренных текстах иногда.
> Наличие звания, диплома и пр. - не прокатывает. Это не признак того, что человек понял, это всего лишь признаки наличия у него определенного ярлыка. Не более и не менее


Вы правы. Но монахи это специально изучают, и являются специалистами. Мне самому интересно узнать, что к чему относится. А чтобы геше не нарвался (вдруг действительно сходу не вспомнит), задам вопрос на следующую встречу. Чтоб геше мог спокойно просмотреть разные тексты, разобраться за неделю.

----------


## Германн

> Ну да, не все знают санскрит. Я тут недавно дискутировала с одним геше на предмет того, что есть такая трактовка: нирвана тождественна абсолютной истине. Он был поражён и не нашёлся, что ответить. )





> У тибетских комментаторов две версии есть. Одна -- Кункьена Джамьян Шепы, который это признаёт, другая -- Сонам Палдена, который это отрицает. Это разные учебники разных монастырей. )))


Какую версию поддерживает Е.С. Далай-Лама? И как её объясняет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы правы. Но монахи это специально изучают, и являются специалистами. Мне самому интересно узнать, что к чему относится. А чтобы геше не нарвался (вдруг действительно сходу не вспомнит), задам вопрос на следующую встречу. Чтоб геше мог спокойно просмотреть разные тексты, разобраться за неделю.


(1) изучают не только монахи. В шедре может учиться не только монах. 
(2) не все монахи обучаются. Не стоит выдумывать
(3) знания геше надо проверять, также как и знания любого ламы или ринпоче. причем проверять не по "реализации" которую вы не сможете определить, а по текстам коренным. то что кто-то имеет степень геше, ламы, ринпоче, кхенпо - еще ничего не означает. И по ламриму надо благоговейно относиться не только к тем кто является добродетельным другом, но и к тем, кто вам разъясняет даже малейшую крупицу дхармы. Так что примите поздравление в очередном вашем противоречии прочтённому (не изученному, поскольку пока пониманием не блещите) ламриму Цонкапы.
(4) см. выше. Нико уже указала что вроде как в гелуг есть два учебных пособия, где говорится разное. То есть у геше из разных мест могут быть разные представления, которые между собой не стыкуются по некоторым моментам. Так что вам еще предстоит узнать - по какой учебнику геше обучался  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> ... или будем еще 100 страниц вращать барабан?


Сто восемь !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

> (3) знания геше надо проверять, также как и знания любого ламы или ринпоче. причем проверять не по "реализации" которую вы не сможете определить, а по текстам коренным.


Коренные тексты могут трактоваться произвольно, есть тысячи логически возможных интерпретаций. Чтоб выбрать правильную, нужно опираться на живую традицию в лице авторитетных Лам. Невозможно проверить реализацию Ламы (лучше воздерживаться от осуждения чужого поведения), но вполне реально найти праведного в поведении и речи Учителя, которому есть основания довериться. Критерии изложены в Ламриме. Из общеизвестных комментаторов, им соответствует Е.С. Далай-Лама.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Коренные тексты могут трактоваться произвольно, есть тысячи логически возможных интерпретаций. Чтоб выбрать правильную, нужно опираться на живую традицию в лице авторитетных Лам. Невозможно проверить реализацию Ламы (лучше воздерживаться от осуждения чужого поведения), но вполне реально найти праведного в поведении и речи Учителя, которому есть основания довериться. Критерии изложены в Ламриме.


*Лозунги  и ваши доводы (бездоказательные) - не интересуют*. Коренные тексты достаточно ясны в большинстве случаев и без трактовок "авторитетных лам". По поводу ламрима вы рискуете нарваться на описание вашей несостоятельности в его понимании в очередной раз. Наставления о чем-то читайте другим, кому они интересны. Но прежде - подучите терминологию, в которой вы не разбираетесь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сто восемь !


Уже - 221!!! 
Во. еще один развернутый вариант отыскался для ПП - ПУПИНДЕР

----------

Германн (28.02.2013), Кузьмич (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> *Лозунги  и ваши доводы (бездоказательные) - не интересуют*. Коренные тексты достаточно ясны в большинстве случаев и без трактовок "авторитетных лам". По поводу ламрима вы рискуете нарваться на описание вашей несостоятельности в его понимании в очередной раз. Наставления о чем-то читайте другим, кому они интересны. Но прежде - подучите терминологию, в которой вы не разбираетесь.


Какие наставления, Карма Палджор? Я доброжелательно обмениваюсь мнениями с другими участниками форума, не более того. Не нравится моё мнение - пожалуйста, аргументированно спорьте с ним, или просто не читайте. Здесь нет врагов. Идёт беседа добрых знакомых. Вы уже много раз написали, что моё мнение Вас не интересует: хорошо, я понял, нет проблем. Можете больше не читать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дхармы 95,96,97 (акаша и два вида прекращения) соответствуют нирване Архата.
> Дхарма 100 (татхата) соответствует Дхармакае. Значит, Самбхогакая и Нирманакая - дхармы 98 и 99.


Германн однако нумерологичен ))
Нирманакаю же _видят_ всякие существа.--Это рупа, стало быть.

----------


## Германн

> Германн однако нумерологичен ))
> Нирманакаю же _видят_ всякие существа.--Это рупа, стало быть.


Для тех, кто видит Будду как обычного человека, тело Будды часть его "физического" конструируемого опыта (рупа-скандхи), часть "внешнего мира". 
Но для Будды Нирманакая асанскрита.

----------


## Вантус

> Попытки притянуть за уши нео-атман под абхидхарму - имеются. Менее атманистей это его не делает. В тантре так уж вообще все это в полный рост.


Ген Дугда (гелугпинский геше-лхарамба) говорил, что нет смысла совать тантру в хинаянскую Абхидхарму - она туда никак не суется. Наоборот - это да, в тантру можно непротиворечиво включить абхидхарму.

----------

Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но для Будды Нирманакая асанскрита.


--Если она вообще дхарма, а не просто понятие, объединяющее разные облики будды как его "трансформации".
Однакоже Германн рече: сие дхарма.

----------


## Германн

> --Если она вообще дхарма, а не просто понятие, объединяющее разные облики будды как его "трансформации".
> Однакоже Германн рече: сие дхарма.


Все проявления (любые) это виды опыта - то есть, дхармы. Нирманакая не исключение. Её можно описать одной, или несколькими, асанскрита дхармами.
Но описания Ваджраяны "заточены" под специфическую практику, классификация дхарм здесь недостаточно детальна, даёт слишком общую картину (при том, что дхармы выделяются условно). Наинтончайшая прана не стоит за 5 скандхами как отдельная от них субстанция: такая интерпретация языка тантры действительно вернёт индуистский Атман. Но нет ведь никакой необходимости интерпретировать именно так.

Почему и необходима живая традиция. Трактуя первоисточники на свой лад, можно вычитать в них, что угодно. Любой текст полисемантичен, имеет тысячи логически возможных интерпретаций. Только традиционно признанные Ламы могут знать, что действительно имеет в виду их традиция.

----------


## Вантус

В хинаяне нет никаких концепций, подобных нади или пранам, или бинду и т.п. Все это понятия из йоги. Они могут соответствовать дхармам - праны и упа-праны соответствуют разным самскарам, например - клешам, а могут и ничему не соответствовать, если речь идет о тончайшей пране-уме.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Все проявления (любые) это виды опыта - то есть, дхармы. Нирманакая не исключение. Её можно описать одной, или несколькими, асанскрита дхармами.


Так описали же как рупу (32 признака, цветные лучики и т.п.). А Вы думаете, что надо ещё как-то описывать, чтоб непременно была асамскрита. Забавно.




> Но описания Ваджраяны "заточены" под специфическую практику,


Мало ли под что где-то заточены какие-то описания.




> классификация дхарм здесь недостаточно детальна,


Где "здесь"? В мантризме-атманизме?




> даёт слишком общую картину:


Ну попробуйте измельчить классификацию дхарм ещё дальше.




> при том, что дхармы выделяются условно.


_Анализ_ в терминах дхарм считается _парамартха_ (в буддизме).

----------


## Германн

> Так описали же как рупу (32 признака, цветные лучики и т.п.). А Вы думаете, что надо ещё как-то описывать, чтоб непременно была асамскрита. Забавно.


У Будды больше нет кармической обусловленности, в частности конструктов рупа-скандхи. Но есть ваджрные (не конструируемые, и потому не разрушимые: алмазные) связи с теми, кого он встречал, практикуя. Это особая причина, почему имеет смысл Пробуждаться и нам, несмотря на то, что уже есть множество совершенных Будд. Мы быстрее поможем всем тем, кого знаем. В этом смысле, Нирманакаю можно рассматривать как результат накопления заслуг. 
Для обычных существ, она часть их опыта "физического мира": рупа. Но со стороны Будды, конечно, Нирманакая имеет асанскрита, ваджрный характер.




> Ну попробуйте измельчить классификацию дхарм ещё дальше.
> _Анализ_ в терминах дхарм считается _парамартха_ (в буддизме).


Да разве ж я против. Геше нужно спрашивать, какой конкретно дхарме что соответствует. Основой здесь будет Абхисамаяланкара, где всё очень подробно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ген Дугда (гелугпинский геше-лхарамба) говорил, что нет смысла совать тантру в хинаянскую Абхидхарму - она туда никак не суется. Наоборот - это да, в тантру можно непротиворечиво включить абхидхарму.


Ген Дукда был один из лучших лам что я видел. То, что не суется - это понятно. Это и отделяет махаяну от.. фактически это весьма разные, в доктринальном плане, системы. Общие моменты коих несомненно почти 99% - это уже детали ))), на фоне таких важных тем. Ибо они формируют совершенно другую картину мира и цели при общем антураже. Об том и речь была, что понятие "атман" надо понимать в рамках Махаяны менее нервически и понимать всю подоплеку, не несясь, выпучив глаза, в церковь к батюшке чтобы отмолить грех отманонизма ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какие наставления, Карма Палджор? Я доброжелательно обмениваюсь мнениями с другими участниками форума, не более того. Не нравится моё мнение - пожалуйста, аргументированно спорьте с ним, или просто не читайте. Здесь нет врагов. Идёт беседа добрых знакомых. Вы уже много раз написали, что моё мнение Вас не интересует: хорошо, я понял, нет проблем. Можете больше не читать.


Обвиняя других, не нравящихся вам учителей их передергивая их высказывания вы общаетесь корректно? Это - ложь. Вамаргументировано отвечаи. Вы передергиваете и сами не способны аргументировано вести разговор. Не считая уже того, что не можете адкватно воспринять то, что пишут вам. Лозунги без аргументов меня не интересуют. Для этого достаточно пойти на какой-нибудь митинг. и то будет больше пользы. Передергивания и домыслы меня (да похоже Ондрия, Дрона и других) также не интересуют. Нотации от человека, который толком не понял суть того что прочел - не интересуют тем более.

----------

Tong Po (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Обвиняя других, не нравящихся вам учителей их передергивая их высказывания вы общаетесь корректно? Это - ложь. Вамаргументировано отвечаи. Вы передергиваете и сами не способны аргументировано вести разговор. Не считая уже того, что не можете адкватно воспринять то, что пишут вам. Лозунги без аргументов меня не интересуют. Для этого достаточно пойти на какой-нибудь митинг. и то будет больше пользы. Передергивания и домыслы меня (да похоже Ондрия, Дрона и других) также не интересуют. Нотации от человека, который толком не понял суть того что прочел - не интересуют тем более.


Всё будет хорошо. *Добавьте меня в игнор-лист*. Это не имеет никакого значения, но сейчас я просто пью какао, находясь в прекрасном настроении, желая Вам счастья, научных успехов, и продолжения буддийских переводов. Здесь нет Ваших врагов. Если чем-то задел, простите моё несовершенство. Всего наилучшего!

----------


## Германн

> Ибо они формируют совершенно другую картину мира и цели при общем антураже. Об том и речь была, что понятие "атман" надо понимать в рамках Махаяны менее нервически и понимать всю подоплеку, не несясь, выпучив глаза, в церковь к батюшке чтобы отмолить грех отманонизма ))


Однако, буддизм отличается от всех других учений (специфически буддийской) пустотой. Если нет срединности (ухода от крайностей небытия и  реального существования) - нет и Срединного Пути. Будет небуддийский путь (однако, создающий связи с Будда-Дхармой). Если есть возможность и желание понять *уникальную, редкую* Будда-Дхарму, конечно лучше предпочесть ортодоксальный буддизм: отмолить грех атманизма. (Сам отмаливал, нужно продолжать.) 
Будда-Дхарма приходит в упадок, превращается в обычное учение о полном уничтожении и абсолютном бытии. Две крайности берут своё, Срединный Путь разрушается: что предсказывал Будда. Кто-то ведь должен его практиковать, как он есть. Есть смысл понимать Путь не так, как понимают другие религии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если нет срединности (ухода от крайности реального существования) - нет и Срединного Пути.


Кака-така срединность? Логику забыли?
Либо существование, либо несуществование, а третьего не дано.
Закон исключенного третьего )))

----------


## Германн

> Кака-така срединность? Логику забыли?
> Либо существование, либо несуществование, а третьего не дано.
> Закон исключенного третьего )))


Закон исключённого третьего в том, что есть или Срединность, или крайности - а третьего не дано. (Классическая логика это метаязык любой системы.)
Не приравниваю Будда-Дхарму к внешним учениям, но признаю их ценность для других людей, как они есть - и возможность быть подготовкой к буддизму. Так же, оптимистически смотрю на ереси с т.зр. их пользы для адептов: быть праведным еретиком ещё лучше, чем иноверцем, так как образуется и связь с Будда-Дхармой. (Эту идею я нашёл у Таранатхи, она очень меня вдохновляет.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Закон исключённого третьего в том, что есть или Срединность, или крайности - а третьего не дано.


Да, это очень по-русски у Вас получается: закон - что дышло, куда Герман поворотил, туда и вышло.

----------

Tong Po (28.02.2013), Вантус (28.02.2013), Карма Палджор (28.02.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да, это очень по-русски у Вас получается: закон - что дышло, куда Герман поворотил, туда и вышло.


Уже приводил цитату из курса математической логики МГУ (семинар Шень и Верещагина) о классической логике, с её законом исключённого третьего: о метаязыке. Другие логические системы работают, находят себе место, в рамках этого метаязыка. Другие логики представляют собой частный случай. 

Неклассическая логика является, в какой-то ситуации, оптимальной - или не является оптимальной. Третьего не дано.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

1. Уважаемый Карма Палджор, можете не корректировать свои реплики дополнениями, если появились уже новые реплики от других?
2. Уважаемый Tong Po, такое ощущение, что Вы куда-то торопитесь из существования, что не одно и то же что истинное страдание. Хотя кто имеет опыт прямого видения?
3. Главный вор - УМ. А еще ум не может смириться, что его систему ценностей и знаний рушат.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1. Уважаемый Карма Палджор, можете не корректировать свои реплики дополнениями, если появились уже новые реплики от других?
> 2. Уважаемый Tong Po, такое ощущение, что Вы куда-то торопитесь из существования, что не одно и то же что истинное страдание. Хотя кто имеет опыт прямого видения?
> 3. Главный вор - УМ. А еще ум не может смириться, что его систему ценностей и знаний рушат.


К тому времени когда заканчиваю дописывать свое сообщение, не всегда сразу обновляется браузер или получается так что почти сразу приходится мысля, котрой надо дополнить. При этом возможно в этот момент вы нажимаете на кнопку для публикации своего сообщения. учитесь приспосабливаться.
А третье примените к себе в первую очередь. Вы пришли попытаться навязать своё мнение без зания текстов? Смелый поступок. Не менее смелый поступок - фактически сказать что Шакьямуни мягко говоря врал, когда давал учения. Но опять-таки никто не виноват, если вы не можете понять ясно изложенные вещи.
Посмею ответить за Тонг По. Про выход из существования говорил Шакьямуни, а не Тонг по. Страдания истинного не бывает. Матчасть надо знать, прежде чем делать высказывания подобного рода. В знании матчасти вы пока не замечвны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Третьего не дано.


То есть Вы не согласны с тем, что существование и не существование представляют собой пару противоположностей, исключающую, согласно закону ИТ, третью возможность?

----------


## Tong Po

> 1. Уважаемый Карма Палджор, можете не корректировать свои реплики дополнениями, если появились уже новые реплики от других?
> 2. Уважаемый Tong Po, такое ощущение, что Вы куда-то торопитесь из существования, что не одно и то же что истинное страдание. Хотя кто имеет опыт прямого видения?
> 3. Главный вор - УМ. А еще ум не может смириться, что его систему ценностей и знаний рушат.


Собственно, Карма Палджор ответил. Добавить-то и нечего да и не надо.

----------


## Германн

> То есть Вы не согласны с тем, что существование и не существование представляют собой пару противоположностей, исключающую, согласно закону ИТ, третью возможность?


"Существование" отличается от логического "есть". Логика формально оперирует описаниями всех мыслимых ситуаций. Высказывание же о существовании / несуществовании имеет содержательный характер: это конкретная ситуация, содержательно определённый порядок вещей. Такая ситуация или есть (и прав шиваизм), или нет (и прав буддизм), а третьего не дано.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> К тому времени когда заканчиваю дописывать свое сообщение, не всегда сразу обновляется браузер или получается так что почти сразу приходится мысля, котрой надо дополнить. При этом возможно в этот момент вы нажимаете на кнопку для публикации своего сообщения. учитесь приспосабливаться.
> А третье примените к себе в первую очередь. Вы пришли попытаться навязать своё мнение без зания текстов? Смелый поступок. Не менее смелый поступок - фактически сказать что Шакьямуни мягко говоря врал, когда давал учения. Но опять-таки никто не виноват, если вы не можете понять ясно изложенные вещи.
> Посмею ответить за Тонг По. Про выход из существования говорил Шакьямуни, а не Тонг по. Страдания истинного не бывает. Матчасть надо знать, прежде чем делать высказывания подобного рода. В знании матчасти вы пока не замечвны.


Ну вот, посмотрите, вместо того, чтоб успокоить другого и показать как он может жить спокойно и в мире с другими, Вы запугиваете тем , что люди не сведущи, не имеют опыта и представления о чем говорят. А потом Вы оцениваете прочитанное неспокойным умом. Можно ли доверять Вашим высказываниям?!

Если фраза из текстов гласит "Пока не убедишься сам не верь словам Татхагаты".
Поэтому вся терминилогия уводит людей в сторону. Путь есть Сердце Учения. Рассказывать нужно о нем. Почему рассказывать? Ответ известен - приводит к успокоению ума и миру среди существ. Почему надо говорить о страдании? А как убедить встать на Путь?
Система ценностей каждого индивида формируется его умом. Ипрежде чем что-то говорить и передовать убедитесь, что собеседники разговаривают на одном и том же языке образов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *"Существование" отличается от логического "есть"*. Логика формально оперирует описаниями всех мыслимых ситуаций. *Высказывание же о существовании и несуществовании имеет содержательный характер*: это конкретная ситуация, это определённый порядок вещей. *Такая ситуация или есть* (и прав шиваизм), или нет <<выражайтесь точнее: *НЕ ЕСТЬ* - СХ>> (и прав буддизм), а третьего не дано.


То есть правота буддизма, оперирующая логической парой "есть - не есть" на основе закона искл. тр., не имеет содержательного характера?
Вот чорт, я так и думал...

На эту Вашу бессодержательность, собственно, Вам все и указывают.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> То есть правота буддизма, оперирующая с логическим "есть", не имеет содержательного характера?
> Вот чорт, я так и думал...


Содержанием буддийского вероучения является *уникальное, редкое, необычное* Учение о пустоте: Срединный Путь.
Это не то же самое, что вероучение о существовании / несуществовании (две крайности, определяющие внешние учения, которые господствуют в мире).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Содержанием буддийского вероучения является *уникальное, редкое, необычное* Учение о пустоте: Срединный Путь.
> Это не то же самое, что вероучение о существовании / несуществовании (две крайности, определяющие внешние учения, которые господствуют в мире).


Ну да, это нарушение линейной логики с ее законом иск. тр.
Только поэтому оно и содержательно.
Остается понять, каково содержание этого самого третьего, которое здесь дано.
Тогда и будет понята *сущность* (svarupa).

----------


## Германн

> Ну да, это нарушение линейной логики с ее законом иск. тр.
> Только поэтому оно и содержательно.
> Остается понять, каково содержание этого самого третьего, которое здесь дано.
> Тогда и будет понята *сущность* (svarupa).


Две крайности - содержательное высказывание (некое учение), а не логическая форма. Такое содержание, как ситуация двух крайностей, анализируется логически. Её описание или истинно (и тогда правы внешние учения), или ложно (и тогда прав буддизм), третьего не дано. Есть или ситуация крайностей (хотя бы одной из них), или ситуация срединности (пустоты).

Будда-Дхарма (шуньявада) отличается от всех других учений.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну вот, посмотрите, вместо того, чтоб успокоить другого и показать как он может жить спокойно и в мире с другими, Вы запугиваете тем , что люди не сведущи, не имеют опыта и представления о чем говорят. А потом Вы оцениваете прочитанное неспокойным умом. Можно ли доверять Вашим высказываниям?!


Опять передергивание. И вы пытаетесь к тому же определить спокоен мой ум или нет. Смешно. Он спокоен. И еще раз повторяю, что вы понятия не имеете о чем говорите. Это не засисит от состояния моего ума. Или ума Тонг по. Оставьте поучения себе.




> Если фраза из текстов гласит "Пока не убедишься сам не верь словам Татхагаты".


Название текста в студию.  и не из левых переводов сделанных вашими собратьями. Проверить тибетский текст будет легко, если сущетвует перевод на этот язык.




> Поэтому вся терминилогия уводит людей в сторону.


Да ничего подобного. Очередное бессмысленное высказывание.




> Путь есть Сердце Учения


Бред. Вы опять путаете плод и путь. Эзотерикам это свойствено, поскольку плод их страшит.




> Рассказывать нужно о нем.


Кому нужно? Вам нужно? Мне нужно? Тонг по нужно? Нужно-ненужно опять концепции. Вспоминается фраза из чода - благословите чтобы постиг бессмысленность всего  :Smilie:  В том числе и нужного. Кстат иваша фраза опять четвертой печати противоречит.




> Система ценностей каждого индивида формируется его умом. Ипрежде чем что-то говорить и передовать убедитесь, что собеседники разговаривают на одном и том же языке образов.


Образы вашего учения мне известны. Также известно что темины буддизма, учения Шакьямуни у вас извращены и понимаются мягко говоряс большими косяками. Вы пришли сюда - вы и изучайте местные образы. Еще раз повторюсь, что именно вы сказали, что всё потеряно в угоду чего-то там. И вы решили поучать всех с высокой колокольни своего незнания.


*А в прочем вы уже пошли про пути, проделанному всеми вашими собратьями, которых в своё время забанили. Один к одному. Похоже глубокая колея*

----------

Богдан Б (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если фраза из текстов гласит "Пока не убедишься сам не верь словам Татхагаты".
> Поэтому вся терминилогия уводит людей в сторону. Путь есть Сердце Учения. Рассказывать нужно о нем. Почему рассказывать? Ответ известен - приводит к успокоению ума и миру среди существ. Почему надо говорить о страдании? А как убедить встать на Путь?
> Система ценностей каждого индивида формируется его умом. Ипрежде чем что-то говорить и передовать убедитесь, что собеседники разговаривают на одном и том же языке образов.


Путь подразумевает созерцание _пустоты_. И её понимание отличается от даосского и шиваитского.
Чем больше думаю о _пустоте пустоты_, тем спокойней становится мой взбаламученный ум. 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111.
Если будете изучать буддизм, искренне рекомендую.
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

----------

Александр Серёгин (28.02.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (28.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Две крайности - содержательное высказывание (некое учение), а не логическая форма.


Так в отношении чего действует закон искл. третьего - содержательного высказывания или логической формы?
Атретьегонедано)))

----------


## Германн

> Так в отношении чего действует закон искл. третьего - содержательного высказывания или логической формы?
> Атретьегонедано)))


В отношении истинных высказываний. 
В частности, истинных высказываний о том, есть ли такая ситуация. 
Или о том, оптимальна ли неклассическая логика в каком-то случае.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Опять передергивание. И вы пытаетесь к тому же определить спокоен мой ум или нет. Смешно. Он спокоен. И еще раз повторяю, что вы понятия не имеете о чем говорите. Это не засисит от состояния моего ума. Или ума Тонг по. Оставьте поучения себе.
> 
> 
> 
> Название текста в студию.  и не из левых переводов сделанных вашими собратьями. Проверить тибетский текст будет легко, если сущетвует перевод на этот язык.
> 
> 
> 
> Да ничего подобного. Очередное бессмысленное высказывание.
> ...


К Вашему сожалению... ВЫ говорите так красноречиво и обвинительно, подменяя мой призыв следовать просто Пути и не умничать.
То что Вам трудно практиковать - это Четыре Безмерных состояния в относительном и абсолютном смыслах, о которых говорили вы. Хотя для меня нет двух смыслов.
Если Вы бы их практиковали, так как они включены в Восьмеричный Благородный Путь, то может быть Вы бы не пугали и не внушали страх мне, а желали бы мне чтобы я встал на Путь Истины и Ясного Понимания, чтоб я не имел препятствий,за иключением угасания моих собственно сотворненных процессов , к достижению Плода. Так что справделивый судья - закон причин и следствий - поставит всё на свое место.Оставим ему всё, не вмешиваясь в процес.
Мир Вам и Здоровье, и да окружат Вас люди Чистой Любовью дабы и Вы окружали их Светом Знаний.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Путь подразумевает созерцание _пустоты_. И её понимание отличается от даосского и шиваитского.
> Чем больше думаю о _пустоте пустоты_, тем спокойней становится мой взбаламученный ум. 
> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111.
> Если будете изучать буддизм, искренне рекомендую.
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php


Германн, ну уж точно не пустоты... надо бы всё-таки слову anatta найти достойный перевод.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, ну уж точно не пустоты... надо бы всё-таки слову anatta найти достойный перевод.


Бессамостность, несубстанциональность, бессубстратность, неизолированность, нередуцируемость, несводимость, неограниченность, взаимодействие.
http://www.fshq.ru/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_B...atushkoti.html Это не небытие, не вакуум. Дхармы (виды опыта) пусты, но проявляются. 

Пустота это форма, форма это пустота.

Отличия пустотности от небытия подробно описаны здесь: 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 44-61.

Пустотность в Тхераваде: 
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=937.0

Ассаджи: 

_"В пятой книге Сутта-питаки - Кхуддака-никае есть сборник небольших разъяснений на сутты Параянавагги - собрания текстов из Сутта-нипаты. Там предлагается несколько схем объяснения, в каком смысле нужно понимать, что мир пуст.
Например двумя способами можно понимать, что этот мир пуст. Через видение, различение того, что мы не властны над преходящими феноменами (avasiyapavattasallakkhaṇa), а так же через распознавание того, что все составное лишено, избавлено, пусто (tuccha) от собственной сущности, собственной внутренней природы (tucchasaṅkhārasamanupassanā).

Каким же образом предлагается понимать пустоту мира в том смысле, что мы не властны над преходящими феноменами? Нет власти над телом, нет власти над чувствами, ..., над сознанием. Так сказано Благословенным (приводится пассаж из анатта-лаккхана сутты): тело, монахи, - "не-Я". Ведь если бы оно было "Я", оно бы не стремилось к распаду и разрушению, и можно было бы тогда сказать относительно этого тела: 'пусть оно будет таким; пусть оно не будет таким'. Поскольку, монахи, тело - "не-Я", постольку и стремится оно с разрушению и нельзя сказать относительно него: 'пусть оно будет таким; пусть оно не будет таким'. И далее по всем кхандхам так же.

Далее, каким образом предлагается понимать пустоту мира через распознавание того, что все составное лишено, избавлено, пусто (tuccha) от собственной сущности, собственной внутренней природы?
Тело лишено собственной сущности. Чувства лишены собственной сущности, ..., сознание лишено собственной сущности. Тело "бессущностно", не имеет сущности, лишено сущности, - в смысле той сущности, которая постоянна, приносит удовлетворение, есть "Я", неизменна, вечна, сохраняется, не подвержена распаду. Чувства, ..., распознавание, санкхары, сознание не имеет сущности, лишено сущности, - в смысле той сущности, которая постоянна, приносит удовлетворение, есть "Я", неизменна, вечна, сохраняется, не подвержена распаду."_

----------


## Ондрий

товарищи, а кто купит слона? не дорого!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В отношении истинных высказываний. 
> В частности, истинных высказываний о том, есть ли такая ситуация. 
> Или о том, оптимальна ли неклассическая логика в каком-то случае.


Вот вечно Вы прямо не отвечаете на вопрос.
Сказали бы просто: "в отношении логической формы, а не содержания".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> товарищи, а кто купит слона? не дорого!


Или купит или не купит. атретьегонедано
Или слона или не слона

etc

----------

Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вот вечно Вы прямо не отвечаете на вопрос.
> Сказали бы просто: "в отношении логической формы, а не содержания".


Наверное, просто не понял вопрос. Конкретное содержание высказывания заменяется формальным символом А, В и т.д. Но высказыванию приписывается истинность: А истинно, В истинно, и т.д. Это логическая форма. Но содержательно высказывания могут касаться функционирования логической системы, оптимальности той или иной логики. Если раскрыть содержание "А", оно может быть таким. Другие логики не могут описывать функционирование любой логической системы: не могут быть метаязыком.

----------


## Германн

> Или купит или не купит. атретьегонедано


Но разве не так? Ладно бы слон. Но когда дело касается Пробуждения, это важно.
Или истинно есть полное, окончательное Пробуждение (и лучше всего исповедовать буддизм) - или нет. Третьего не дано.

Ибо воистину  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> товарищи, а кто купит слона? не дорого!


Последний плавающий слон:
http://zabort.ru/blog/animals/17095.html

----------


## Нико

Германн, мне нравится Ваш новый аватарик. ) 





> Какую версию поддерживает Е.С. Далай-Лама? И как её объясняет?


Далай-лама поддерживает версию Джамьяна Шепы и объясняет её тем, что омрачения возникают из пустоты ума и в этой же пустоте и пресекаются. Что тождественно Третьей благородной истине. Ну и абсолютной истине (пустоте) тоже.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Последний плавающий слон:


Это все отговорки - купите же слона!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или истинно есть полное, окончательное Пробуждение (и лучше всего исповедовать буддизм) - или нет. Третьего не дано.


Да ладно людЯм голову морочить.
В Ваджраччхедике же ясно сказано: "Нет такой дхармы, как окончательное пробуждение".
Это монизьм называется. Так что на самом деле не дано ни первое, ни второе, ни третье.

Кстати, подумалось еще Вас спросить: а самаясаттва, джнянасаттва и самадхисаттва - это одно существо или три?

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Нико (28.02.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, подумалось еще Вас спросить: а самаясаттва, джнянасаттва и самадхисаттва - это одно существо или три?


Хос, ты иронизировать изволишь. )

----------

Сергей Хос (28.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, подумалось еще Вас спросить: а самаясаттва, джнянасаттва и самадхисаттва - это одно существо или три?


... Иванов, Петров, Сидоров....

- Вы что братья?
- Никак нет, товарищ генерал, однофамильцы.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.02.2013), Сергей Хос (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Однофамильцы?


Детка, ты только что проснулся?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ... Иванов, Петров, Сидоров....
> 
> - Вы что братья?
> - Никак нет, товарищ генерал, однофамильцы.


а Коминтерн - вообще не человек )))

----------

Ондрий (28.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Детка, ты только что проснулся?


Как же. C вашими-то отжигами, мамочка, заснешь тут.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, ты иронизировать изволишь. )


не, а правда?

----------


## Вантус

> Мир Вам и Здоровье, и да окружат Вас люди Чистой Любовью дабы и Вы окружали их Светом Знаний.


И вам всякого счастья, добрый человек. Шли бы вы со своим бредом на форумы разных эзотериков, здесь они совсем не в тему.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Богдан Б (01.03.2013), Карма Палджор (01.03.2013), Нико (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как же. C вашими-то отжигами, мамочка, заснешь тут.


Ладно, тогда, если не спится, выскажи своё сугубо индивидуальное мнение по этому вопросу. )

----------


## Ондрий

> И вам всякого счастья, добрый человек. Шли бы вы со своим бредом на форумы разных эзотериков, здесь они совсем не в тему.


Сказано же - однофамильцы оне!)

----------


## Нико

> не, а правда?


Это всё одно, на самом деле. Различия проводятся для практиков, которые подвержены дуализму.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это всё одно, на самом деле. Различия проводятся для практиков, которые подвержены дуализму.


... не все так просто. Особенно на этапе нишпаннакрамы

----------


## Нико

> .. не все так просто. Особенно на этапе нишпаннакрамы


Не отвиливай от конкретной темы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не отвиливай от конкретной темы.


Ответ фактически уже дан. Но развернутый может сильно не понравиться )

----------


## Вантус

Давайте лучше про бюст. Очень уж я это дело люблю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Давайте лучше про бюст. Очень уж я это дело люблю.


Давай.

Вложение 12731

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.03.2013), Дубинин (01.03.2013), Карма Палджор (01.03.2013), Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Давай.


Я вроде бы не гомонекрофил.

----------


## Нико

> Ответ фактически уже дан. Но развернутый может сильно не понравиться )


Не волнуйся, я привыкла. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вроде бы не гомонекрофил.


А я-то думал - тебя как верного ленинца это порадует.

----------


## Нико

Это Ленин с отрубленными руками? При чём тут бюст????

----------


## Ондрий

> Не волнуйся, я привыкла. )


Лучше уж и правда про бюст. А про слайды - в личке  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Это Ленин с отрубленными руками? При чём тут бюст????


ты никогда бюстом Ленина из папье-маше не лупцевала одноклассников???? о_О    Жизнь прожита зря!

----------


## Нико

> Лучше уж и правда про бюст. А про слайды - в личке


Ну, про бюст -- понятное дело, все подключатся. Даже заумный Вантус среагировал.... А мне бы про философию... Скажешь чего-нибудь?

----------


## Нико

> ты никогда бюстом Ленина из папье-маше не лупцевала одноклассников???? о_О    Жизнь прожита зря!


Не, но у меня бюст Сталина в российской квартире до сих пор где-то стоит. Мама любит потому что. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, про бюст -- понятное дело, все подключатся. Даже заумный Вантус среагировал.... А мне бы про философию... Скажешь чего-нибудь?


А! (самая короткая сутра, которую я почти выучил наизусть)

----------


## Нико

> А! (самая короткая сутра, которую я почти выучил наизусть)


"А!" Это значит -- "нечего сказать". )

----------


## Ондрий

> "А!" Это значит -- "нечего сказать". )


Публично - да. Ты о Германе подумала? Ему еще здоровье поправлять.

----------


## Вантус

> ты никогда бюстом Ленина из папье-маше не лупцевала одноклассников???? о_О    Жизнь прожита зря!


Я Марксом забивал гвозди. Меня отец подучал из озорства. Общественность негодовала. Еще им можно было колоть орехи.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2013), Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Публично - да. Ты о Германе подумала? Ему еще здоровье поправлять.


А что, есть опасность сказать что-то, что ещё больше подорвёт здоровье Германна? Т.е. отрицать пустотупустоты и т.д?

----------


## Ондрий

> А что, есть опасность сказать что-то, что ещё больше подорвёт здоровье Германна? Т.е. отрицать пустотупустоты и т.д?


Хуже.

----------


## Нико

> Хуже.


Я внимательно слушаю. И напоминаю, что мы вроде как про джянасаттву, самаясаттву и т.п. речь завели.

----------


## Ондрий

так и я про них. Лучше Вантуса спроси - он умнее.

----------


## Нико

> так и я про них. Лучше Вантуса спроси - он умнее


Я твоего мнения хотела  :Mad:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати, подумалось еще Вас спросить: а самаясаттва, джнянасаттва и самадхисаттва - это одно существо или три?

----------

Карма Палджор (01.03.2013), Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

уберите, это уже не очень умная шутка.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я твоего мнения хотела


Давай лучше о любви. Далась тебе эта хфилософия!

----------


## Нико

> Давай лучше о любви. Далась тебе эта хфилософия!


Давай. Если модераторы не сочтут это оффтопом, флудом или троллингом. )

----------


## Ондрий

450 страниц пустоты. А ты про оффтоп боисся. Не споймают) Да и давно в Разговорный надо перенести топик.
А что до ответа - то таки оне разные. Обоснования - не буду в паблик.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это Ленин с отрубленными руками?


Ильич милосский

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.03.2013), Карма Палджор (01.03.2013), Нико (01.03.2013), Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Обоснования - не буду в паблик.


Пустота -- она пуста, как известно уже. Это довольно-таки не сексуальная теория. Зачем стесняться?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Ильич милосский


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Cry: )))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Пустота -- она пуста, как известно уже. Это довольно-таки не сексуальная теория. Зачем стесняться?


Ой. Ты не права - там такой секс это разруливать по полочкам!

----------


## Нико

Ой. Ты не права - там такой секс это разруливать по полочкам!

В смысле, Германну? Или кто там ещё озабочен ПП? Я так по ночам спокойно сплю без этого. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

так весна пришла же. какой теперь сон!
поздравляю, кстати!

ПС в личке посмотри за одно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> уберите, это уже не очень умная шутка.


Дак тут и не библиотека, чтоб умное всё было.

----------


## Нико

> Дак тут и не библиотека, чтоб умное всё было.


Да, мне тоже умное всё надоело. Я за глупое!

----------


## Нико

> поздравляю, кстати!


Ещё не 8-е марта.

----------


## Вантус

> Пустота -- она пуста, как известно уже. Это довольно-таки не сексуальная теория. Зачем стесняться?


Очень сексуальная - ибо пустота имеет вид бхаги, разве не помните?

----------

Alex (01.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> )))))


их всегда двое... брат и сестра... (брат и сестра милосские)
их всегда два - учитель и ученик... и ког мы сейчас убили? (звездные войны)

----------


## Нико

> Очень сексуальная - ибо пустота имеет вид бхаги, разве не помните?


У пустоты нет вида? Пусть Германн меня поправит......

----------


## Карма Палджор

> К Вашему сожалению... ВЫ говорите так красноречиво и обвинительно, подменяя мой призыв следовать просто Пути и не умничать.


То есть, как и предполагал, ни текмта, ни аргументов - нет. Што собственно и требовалось доказать




> То что Вам трудно практиковать - это Четыре Безмерных состояния в относительном и абсолютном смыслах, о которых говорили вы. Хотя для меня нет двух смыслов.


Это ваши проблемы, что у вас нет двух уровней,а равно отсутствует и освобождение




> Если Вы бы их практиковали, так как они включены в Восьмеричный Благородный Путь, то может быть Вы бы не пугали и не внушали страх мне


Страх отсутствием Я? Почитайте сутру. Там про это сказано достаточно ясно. То есть вас буддизм в общем-то страшит. Бедняжка




> , а желали бы мне чтобы я встал на Путь Истины и Ясного Понимания, чтоб я не имел препятствий,за иключением угасания моих собственно сотворненных процессов , к достижению Плода.


Так вы и были направлены... к изучению аутентичных преводов текстов, а не к отсебятине в эзотерике. Впрочем Ондрий попросил уже вас отправляться обратно, откель пришли. Но если не хочется обратно, то можете отправится  в Сад,... к маркизу. И да будет он вам судьей... или кем пожелаете, юный падаван  :Smilie: 




> Так что справделивый судья - закон причин и следствий - поставит всё на свое место.Оставим ему всё, не вмешиваясь в процес.


Очередная бессмыслица. Теперь еще и суд приплели. Да здравствует наш суд!!! Самый гуманный суд а мире!!!




> Мир Вам и Здоровье, и да окружат Вас люди Чистой Любовью дабы и Вы окружали их Светом Знаний.


В сад. Или обратно в эзотерику. Здесь вам делать нечего

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У пустоты нет вида? Пусть Германн меня поправит......


У вида пустоты нет ни вида, ни пустоты  :Smilie: 
Но если у пустоты нет вида, то наверное есть цвет, вкус или запах  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> пустота имеет вид бхаги


... но если она частенько пустует, то это сильно не способствует здоровью

----------

Карма Палджор (01.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ... но если она частенько пустует, то это сильно не способствует здоровью


первый день весны решил начаться весьма забавно...

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2013), Вантус (01.03.2013), Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> первый день весны решил начаться весьма забавно...


тантрически коан - все ли бхаги пусты?

----------

Вантус (01.03.2013), Карма Палджор (01.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> тантрически коан - все ли бхаги пусты?


или все ли пустые - бхаги
денек будет веселым. вдобавок еще и пятница  :Smilie: 

но Ондрий!!! Всех поджидает беда. Вдруг в бхаге нет бхаги????

----------

Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> но Ондрий!!! Всех поджидает беда. Вдруг в бхаге нет бхаги????


юм-юм это по европейски толерантно! Надо спросить Германа, что он об этом думает.

----------


## Вантус

> или все ли пустые - бхаги
> денек будет веселым. вдобавок еще и пятница 
> 
> но Ондрий!!! Всех поджидает беда. Вдруг в бхаге нет бхаги????


Пустота пустоты - это ж бхага бхаги!

----------


## Иоанн

Кто может объяснить, что такое Пустота Пустоты? 

Пока это звучит для меня как лысина лысины.

----------


## Германн

> Кто может объяснить, что такое Пустота Пустоты? 
> Пока это звучит для меня как лысина лысины.


Несубстанциональность, бессубстратность "самой" пустоты: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post557907
Доктринальная совместимость с этим принципом отличает шуньяваду от искажённого, небуддийского учения о пустоте.

----------


## Иоанн

> Несубстанциональность, бессубстратность "самой" пустоты


Ммм. 




> Доктринальная совместимость с этим принципом отличает буддийскую шуньяваду от искажённого, небуддийского учения о пустоте.


Хоть одна доктрина  описывает истину?

----------


## Германн

> Ммм. 
> Хоть одна доктрина  описывает истину?


Шуньявада.

----------


## Иоанн

> Шуньявада.


Т.е. эта Дхарма не пуста? 

Что то тут не так...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хоть одна доктрина  описывает истину?


Германн гонит. Доктринальная совместимость должна прослеживаться с коренными текстами, а не комментами. Почитайте тексты. станет понятно о чём речь. И без всяких излишних прикрас и поздних тибетских домыслов

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Доктринальные тексты (как и любые тексты) полисемантичны. Чтоб выбрать из тысячи логически возможных интерпретаций верную, соответствующую значению текста, нужно отталкиваться от живой традиции: от объяснений традиционно признанных современных Учителей. Иначе искажённое клешами собственное понимание будет поставлено на место подлинного значения Слова Будды.

1. Объяснения традиционно признанных современных Учителей.
2. Школьные комментарии, шастры.
3. Первоисточники.

Это последовательность этапов изучения, благодаря которой действительно можно что-то понять.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Германн.
Лозунги - в топку. Доктринальные тексты достаточно ясны и четки. Собственное ограниченное понимание некоторых тибетских переводчиков прошлого уже подменило собой значение слова Будды.

----------


## Германн

> Германн.
> Лозунги - в топку. Доктринальные тексты достаточно ясны и четки. Собственное ограниченное понимание некоторых тибетских переводчиков прошлого уже подменило собой значение слова Будды.


Здесь у нас разные мнения. Тут ничего не поделать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь у нас разные мнения. Тут ничего не поделать.


Еще бы. Вы же с текстами не работаете. С анализом текстов тоже. Историю знаете плохо. В терминологии путаетесь. Действительно что еще поделать, если у вас высказывания безосновательны (уже вон и Хос вам это заметил).

----------


## Иоанн

> Доктринальные тексты (как и любые тексты) полисемантичны.





> Доктринальные тексты достаточно ясны и четки.


Не вижу противоречия между вашими изречениями.
Ясность не всегда означает однозначность, иначе учение Будды не было бы разбито на три Яны. 
Если его слова были не Ясны, то это упрек в сторону Будды. Если же  в его словах была опора на Высшую Истину - то уж извините, это противоречит Анатме, и это снова упрек в сторону Будды.

----------


## Германн

> Еще бы. Вы же с текстами не работаете. С анализом текстов тоже. Историю знаете плохо. В терминологии путаетесь. Действительно что еще поделать, если у вас высказывания безосновательны (уже вон и Хос вам это заметил).


Мне достаточно того, что я способен отличить, принципиальным образом, Будда-Дхарму от Натха-сампрадаи. При всём своём ничтожества, я чётко вижу уникальность Будда-Дхармы, её отличие от всех других учений - и могу внятно рассказать об этом. Не сводя различие к внешним, формальным  деталям.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне достаточно того, что я способен отличить, принципиальным образом, Будда-Дхарму от Натха-сампрадаи.


Не способны. И вам это уже много раз указывали. Для того чтобы различить, надо разбираться в предмете. Этого у вас нет как в отношении учения Будды, так и в отношении других учений

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Вантус (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Не способны. И вам это уже много раз указывали. Для того чтобы различить, надо разбираться в предмете. Этого у вас нет как в отношении учения Будды, так и в отношении других учений


Вы, на мой взгляд, не разбираетесь (принципиальное отличие Будда-Дхармы от Натха-сампрадаи неспособны показать). 
У Вас такое же мнение обо мне. Это нормально. Главное, чтоб человек хорошим был - желаю Вам всего наилучшего.
Вы заслуживаете уважения и благодарности как переводчик.

----------


## Ондрий

> Очень мудрые вещи о женщинах и семье пишет Бао.
> По вопросам отношения полов, на БФ лучше всего читать Бао.


история из поздних 80х.

В школах вводят курс "Основы семейной жизни". В одной из школ этот предмет отдали вести физкультурнику. На вопросы - "почему он?" был ответ мнущейся директриссы
- "ну.. понимаете... он лучше всех в Этом разбирается"

Нет уж Германн, я как-то и сам тут неплохо ориентируюсь в вопросе)). Но если вам так нужен консультант .... ))))))))))) 
То, что вы там написали, я вообще не распарсил)) Странные теории о, том что бы было бы если бы .. не фантазируйте зря.

----------

Нико (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет уж Германн, я как-то и сам тут неплохо разбираюсь. Но если вам так нужен консультант .... ))))))))))) 
> То, что вы там написали, я вообще не распарсил)) Странные теории о, том что бы было бы если бы .. не фантазируйте зря.


"Ну вот, ничем Вам не угодишь" (с) Доктор Зло.
Придётся вернуться к скучным доктринальным темам.  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы, на мой взгляд, не разбираетесь


Вам не раз уже показывали на то, что различает. И показывали, что вы не обосновываете свои  высказывания, передергиваете, додумываете то, чего нет. Просто не знаете матчасти. Не способны поддерживать нить разговора, поскольку не врубаетесь в то, что вам пишут. Четыре качества даже толком не поняли, а всё туда же. В общем достаточно хорошо отмечены пустой болтовней и ложью.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Придётся вернуться к скучным доктринальным темам.


Нет, нет!!!!! Давайте лучше про ЭТО!

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вам не раз уже показывали на то, что различает. И показывали, что вы не обосновываете свои  высказывания, передергиваете, додумываете то, чего нет. Просто не знаете матчасти. Не способны поддерживать нить разговора, поскольку не врубаетесь в то, что вам пишут. Четыре качества даже толком не поняли, а всё туда же. В общем достаточно хорошо отмечены пустой болтовней и ложью.


Не засоряйте тему личной неприязнью.
Вы не указали принципиального отличия Будда-Дхармы от Натха-сампрадаи. 
Укажите различие: и пусть читатели оценят, принципиальное это отличие, или второстепенные, формальные, сугубо внешние детали.

----------


## Gakusei

Германн, а вы в курсе, что Гаудапада, один из столпов адвайда-веданты, ввёл туда доктрину чуть ли не полностью совпадающую с шуньявадой Нагарджуны? Думают даже, что он прямо у Нагарджуны её и взял. И развернул в своей Мандукья-карике (комментарии к Мандукья-упанишаде). То есть пустотапустоты в индуизме есть. И как вы теперь будете отличать его от буддизма?

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а вы в курсе, что Гаудапада, один из столпов адвайда-веданты, ввёл туда доктрину чуть ли не полностью совпадающую с шуньявадой Нагарджуны? Думают даже, что он прямо у Нагарджуны её и взял. И развернул в своей Мандукья-карике (комментарии к Мандукья-упанишаде). То есть пустотапустоты в индуизме есть. И как вы теперь будете отличать его от буддизма?


Нет доктринальной совместимости с _пустотой пустоты_, как в Бон.
Это искажённая шуньявада: к сожалению, уже не Будда-Дхарма.

----------


## Gakusei

> Нет доктринальной совместимости с _пустотой пустоты_, как в Бон.
> Это искажённая шуньявада: к сожалению, уже не Будда-Дхарма.


Как нет доктринальной совместимости, когда доктрина просто полностью перенесена?
В чём искажение?

Вы сейчас фантазируете или проделали анализ?

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как нет доктринальной совместимости, когда доктрина просто полностью перенесена?
> В чём искажение?
> 
> Вы сейчас фантазируете или проделали анализ?


Вы про Шанкару, что ли? Там компот. А что касается Юндрунг Бона, там тоже есть свои особенности, помимо перенесения доктрин.

----------


## Германн

> Как нет доктринальной совместимости, когда доктрина просто полностью перенесена?
> В чём искажение?
> 
> Вы сейчас фантазируете или проделали анализ?


Проделал анализ. С него-то всё и началось. Ниргуна Брахман занимает место пустоты: вместо неё всеобщая субстанция, универсальный субстрат.

----------


## Gakusei

> Вы про Шанкару, что ли?


Нет, я про Гаудападу.




> Проделал анализ. С него-то всё и началось. Ниргуна Брахман занимает место пустоты: вместо неё всеобщая субстанция, универсальный субстрат.


Давайте я спрошу прямо. Вы читали Мандукья-карику Гаудапады?

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Интересно, до прихода Майтрейи мы с этой темой разберемся? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Интересно, до прихода Майтрейи мы с этой темой разберемся?


Нет, какой там. Майтрейя придёт и рассудит.....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, какой там. Майтрейя придёт и рассудит.....


Забавно. В средней калачакра-тантре он особо-то и не упоминается, если память не изменяет.
Так что придет лесник и всех разгонит  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Давайте я спрошу прямо. Вы читали Мандукья-карику Гаудапады?


А можно своими словами, по сути, без излишнего цитирования, рассказать, чего там? Я не читала.

----------


## Нико

> Забавно. В средней калачакра-тантре он особо-то и не упоминается, если память не изменяет.
> Так что придет лесник и всех разгонит


А при чём тут средняя Калачакра-тантра?

----------


## Gakusei

> А можно своими словами, по сути, без излишнего цитирования, рассказать, чего там? Я не читала.


Там шуньявада Нагарджуны во всей красе.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, нет!!!!! Давайте лучше про ЭТО!


да да да. но без поучательства. только мнения по поводу.))

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы про Шанкару, что ли? Там компот. .


Ээээ. Точно уверена?  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А при чём тут средняя Калачакра-тантра?


Проехали. Не важно

----------


## Нико

> Ээээ. Точно уверена?


Докажи, что не компот, причём, немедленно!  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> да да да. но без поучательства. только мнения по поводу.))


Конечно, без переходов на личности.

----------


## Нико

> Там шуньявада Нагарджуны во всей красе.


Это слишком кратко.  :Cry:

----------


## Дубинин

> Это слишком кратко.


Гаудапада был наставником учителя Шри Шанкарачарьи, то есть учителем Говиндапады. Шри Гаудапада в своей Карике демонстрирует очевидные признаки знакомства с буддийской философией, и его стиль и сама доктрина близки по многим пунктам к буддийским учениям, особенно к виджнянаваде-йогачаре. Мандукья-Карика состоит из четырех разделов: Первый является кратким изложением текста самой Упанишады, выделяя четыре состояния сознания; второй утверждает нереальность вещей, ощущаемых в сновидении, и, по аналогии, вещей, воспринимаемых в бодрствующем состоянии, - все иллюзорно. Гаудапада настаивает на сущностном сходстве состояний бодрствования и сновидения. Третий раздел Карики представляет четкую и ясную позицию Адвайты: Атман-Брахман есть единственная Реальность, а все остальное - иллюзия. Гаудапада учит аджата-ваде, то есть доктрине о не-рожденности. Четвертая часть Карики излагает средства, с помощью которых можно и нужно избавиться от иллюзии двойственности: по сути, это аспарша-йога, упомянутая в третьем разделе.
http://shantira.narod.ru/text/raznoe...akarika_01.htm

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Нико (01.03.2013), Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Докажи, что не компот, причём, немедленно!


Бремя доказательства лежит на утверждающем ))

----------


## Нико

> Атман-Брахман есть единственная Реальность, а все остальное - иллюзия.


Да, прям Нагарджуна во всей красе.....

----------


## Gakusei

Суть в том, что Германн берёт в качестве фундаментального отличия важный, но второстепенный признак. Любую метафизическую конструкцию можно заимствовать. Соответственно, любой индусский, даосский или хоть суфийский мыслитель может взять пустотупустоты и целиком перенести её в свою систему. Ничего по сути не изменится. А вот конечную цель, которая задаёт весь контекст, поменять невозможно.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Да, прям Нагарджуна во всей красе.....


Именно так. Вы не по кратким изложениям судите, а сам трактат посмотрите. Там ведь и "единственная реальность" осмысляется вполне по-буддийски.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Именно так. Вы не по кратким изложениям судите, а сам трактат посмотрите. Там ведь и "единственная реальность" осмысляется вполне по-буддийски.


Комментарий: Шанкара отмечает, что поскольку сознающая Сущность (т.е. Атман) проходит три состояния одно за другим, а не одновременно, и более того, во всех трех сохраняет связь памяти, то очевидно, что она (эта Сущность) представляет собой Нечто вне пределов и выше трех состояний, а потому есть Нечто единое, абсолютное и лишенное привязанности к различным состояниям. Глобальная задача всей философии Веданты сводится к тому, чтобы помочь человеку (дживатману), запутавшемуся в крепких сетях нескончаемых беспокойств, страхов и мучительной неопределенности, являющихся характерными признаками сансарического существования, вырваться из этого тягостного плена на свободу ничем не стесненной духовной жизни. Для этого, философы Веданты раскрывают подлинную картину мироустройства, и показывают то действительное положение, которое занимает человек в этой структуре. Далее, человеку дается понять, что он - не случайная песчинка в этом чудесном строении, неизвестно как и зачем очутившаяся там, не ничтожный винтик в этом гигантском механизме, а существо, выступающее краеугольным камнем всей этой системы, и по сути только от его личного волеизъявления зависит то, каким курсом весь мировой процесс будет в дальнейшем развиваться. Короче говоря, сам человек, а точнее его духовная Сущность-Атман занимает центральное положение в системе Адвайта-Веданты, и является ее единственным предметом исследования.

Прям пустота пустоты.... И Адвайта-Веданта -- не компот. Разрешите посмеяться.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Разрешите посмеяться.


- Прочтите трактат.
- Не буду. Лучше посмеюсь.
- Ну, посмейтесь.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Вантус (01.03.2013), Карма Палджор (01.03.2013), Ондрий (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> - Прочтите трактат.
> - Не буду. Лучше посмеюсь.
> - Ну, посмейтесь.


В том-то и дело, что читала. Истинный компот из Брахмана, недвойственности и иллюзорности всего.

----------


## Вантус

А что вы читали?

----------


## Нико

> А что вы читали?


То, на что дал ссылку Дубинин.

----------


## Ондрий

> В том-то и дело, что читала. Истинный компот из Брахмана, недвойственности и иллюзорности всего.


Солнышко, подобные с позволения сказать "компоты" варились еще со времен Упанишад, и даже раньше. Шанкара - великий *традиционный* пандита и аскет. Обвинять его в дурной кулинарии - моветон. Реальные Компоты - это к Ошо и иже с ними.

----------


## Gakusei

> В том-то и дело, что читала. Истинный компот из Брахмана, недвойственности и иллюзорности всего.


Только что вы же написали, что нет. Прошло 5 минут, и - гоп! - никакого мошенничества  :Smilie:  Завидую такой скорости чтения и усвоения материала.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> ...


Стыдитесь своего поведения. Вы пойманы в сети своего низшего ума путем гордыни.
Вы очень похожи на ту _ложку, что не знает вкуса_.
Вы не правообладатель Истины, чтобы судить, также и я не её правообладатель.
Так что пойдите и раскайтесь что из-за своей гордыни ВЫ не способны слышать.

P.S. Уважаемый Карма Палджор, просьба не нагружать меня своей негативной реакцией.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота пустоты - это ж бхага бхаги!


Или бюст (Ильича) без бюста.

----------


## Нико

> Солнышко, подобные с позволения сказать "компоты" варились еще со времен Упанишад, и даже раньше. Шанкара - великий *традиционный* пандита и аскет. Обвинять его в дурной кулинарии - моветон. Реальные Компоты - это к Ошо и иже с ними.


Разве мешать Брахмана и пустоту -- это не моветон? Да, я быстро читаю и понимаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Разве мешать Брахмана и пустоту -- это не моветон? Да, я быстро читаю и понимаю.


Моветон превратно понимать текст и всю подоплеку основной проблемы, а затем быстро выдавать на этом заключение пробежавшись по диагонали одного текста.

----------


## Нико

> Моветон превратно понимать текст и всю подоплеку основной проблемы, а затем быстро выдавать на этом заключение пробежавшись по диагонали одного текста.


А ты поясни мне всю подоплёку основной проблемы, а не отговаривайся, как всегда.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> P.S. Уважаемый Карма Палджор, просьба не нагружать меня своей негативной реакцией.


И опять никаких аргументов. Кроме слабой попытки обвинить в гордыне. Самое смешное, что заметен один интересный факт. Про своё Я - в прошлом высказывании у меня не было ни слова. Очередное голословное утверждение, основанное на страхе и непонимании? И у кого цепляние за Я получаем? У вас.

Учите матчасть, падаван. Домыслы, искаженные переводы, лозунги, эзотерика (типичный пример неправильного воззрения) и прочие казусы - не интересуют. Либо говорите по делу и аргументировано (хотя бы ссылайтесь на аутентичные источники), либо переставайте гнать и молчите.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> И опять никаких аргументов. Кроме слабой попытки обвинить в гордыне. Самое смешное, что заметен один интересный факт. Про своё Я - в прошлом высказывании у меня не было ни слова. Очередное голословное утверждение, основанное на страхе и непонимании? И у кого цепляние за Я получаем? У вас.
> 
> Учите матчасть, падаван. Домыслы, искаженные переводы, лозунги, эзотерика (типичный пример неправильного воззрения) и прочие казусы - не интересуют. Либо говорите по делу и аргументировано (хотя бы ссылайтесь на аутентичные источники), либо переставайте гнать и молчите.


"А судьи кто? " (с) Горе от ума

----------


## Gakusei

Заглянул в материалы по истории китайской философии. Там вопрос о том, пуста ли пустота, в разных контекстах, обсуждается просто десятками даосских и конфуцианских мыслителей, в том числе с использованием буддийских смыслов, и многие мыслители отвечают на него положительно. Выходит, "критерий Германна" - совместимость с пустотойпустоты - работает для даосизма и конфуцианства. Недаром Фан И-Чжи считал их одним целым с буддизмом.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> А ты поясни мне всю подоплёку основной проблемы, а не отговаривайся, как всегда.


Сладкая моя, я тут уже давно это делаю и в данном топике, в том числе. Мне опять повторить все 450 страниц? Ты чаще следи за темами, а не кокетничай с Дроном (я ревную!)

А что до объяснений, то как говорил классик сатиры о приезжем иностранце - "как я ему объясню, почему у нас все так? Мнеж придется начинать с 1917 года!"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "А судьи кто? " (с) Горе от ума


Не вы, падаван. Вы здесь скорее как гость, пытающийся навязать свой устав.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Не вы, падаван. Вы здесь скорее как гость, пытающийся навязать свой устав.


Вы сумашедший?!  :Embarrassment:  или вас так "шибануло" противостояние со мной?!
Видно то,  как вы поняли своим умом сутру сердца. Он у вас возгордился от знаний и перестал работать начисто. -Иного в ваших репликах, увы я не заметил.
Теперь Вы мне приписываете, что навязываю свой устав... Путь давно изложен... Осталось постигнуть 1ый его пункт - правильное понимание, а также 7ой - правильную осознанность. Тогда можете что-либо утверждать, а так увы... В зоопарке у павлина хвост красив и бегает такой важный. Надеюсь у Вас хватит сил ему не уподобляться.

----------


## Германн

> Заглянул в материалы по истории китайской философии. Там вопрос о том, пуста ли пустота, в разных контекстах, обсуждается просто десятками даосских и конфуцианских мыслителей, в том числе с использованием буддийских смыслов, и многие мыслители отвечают на него положительно. Выходит, "критерий Германна" - совместимость с пустотойпустоты - работает для даосизма и конфуцианства. Недаром Фан И-Чжи считал их одним целым с буддизмом.


Вы видите проблему в том, что в Китае были буддийские мыслители? Китай буддийская страна. Даосизм доктринально несовместим с пустотой пустоты. 
Гаудапада с самого начала постулирует всеобщуя субстанцию. Доктринальная несовместимость с пустотой пустоты.

----------


## Германн

> Суть в том, что Германн берёт в качестве фундаментального отличия важный, но второстепенный признак. Любую метафизическую конструкцию можно заимствовать. Соответственно, любой индусский, даосский или хоть суфийский мыслитель может взять пустотупустоты и целиком перенести её в свою систему. Ничего по сути не изменится. А вот конечную цель, которая задаёт весь контекст, поменять невозможно.


Да неужели. Хорошо, покажите индуизм и даосизм без всеобщей субстанции.

----------


## Gakusei

> Вы видите проблему в том, что в Китае были буддийские мыслители? Китай буддийская страна. Даосизм доктринально несовместим с пустотой пустоты.


Вы невнимательно прочитали. Я говорил о даосских и конфуцианских мыслителях.
Кстати, а как вы докажете доктринальную несовместимость даосизма с пустотойпустоты?




> Про Гаудападу не понял. Там с самого начала постулируется всеобщая субстанция: какая тут пустота пустоты? Доктринальная несовместимость.


Для вас есть, а для Гаудапады нет. Как быть? Гаудапада заимствует целиком учение Нагарджуны. Вы до конца-то дочитали?

Абсолют же трактуется там в духе виджняптимары.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Да неужели. Хорошо, покажите индуизм и даосизм без всеобщей субстанции.


В многих направлениях индуизма и даосизма нет такого учения.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Да, я читал книги и переводы Исаевой. Гаудапада сразу же говорит о всеобщей субстанции, и весь текст повторяет, что вселенная и существа происходят из Брахмана, и в единый Брахман возвращаются. Это всеобщая субстанция (Брахман) - прямая противоположность несубстанциональной пустоте. В даосизме есть "пустота", но аналогично адвайте, мир происходит из единого, в которое и возвращаются все вещи. Конфуцианство вообще не занимается вопросами пустотности.

----------

Нико (01.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В многих направлениях индуизма и даосизма нет такого учения.


Например? Где вне буддизма (и бон) есть шуньявада - но нет всеобщей субстанции? Нет Бога? Нет всеобщей единой Природы?

----------


## Германн

> Интересно, до прихода Майтрейи мы с этой темой разберемся?


К приходу Майтрейи пустота окончательно наполнится абсолютным бытием, одним на всех. От Срединного Пути ничего не останется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> К приходу Майтрейи пустота 100% наполнится. От Срединного Пути ничего не останется.


Добавьте жизнь 84000 лет у людей и животные станут такими же умными как сейчас люди  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Добавьте жизнь 84000 лет у людей и животные станут такими же умными как сейчас люди


Ставлю на эволюцию осьминогов! У них хороший мозг и куча рук.

----------

Александр Серёгин (01.03.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Да, я читал книги и переводы Исаевой. Гаудапада сразу же говорит о всеобщей субстанции, и весь текст повторяет, что вселенная и существа происходят из Брахмана, и в единый Брахман возвращаются. Это всеобщая субстанция (Брахман) - прямая противоположность несубстанциональной пустоте. В даосизме есть "пустота", но аналогично адвайте, мир происходит из единого, в которое и возвращаются все вещи. Конфуцианство вообще не занимается вопросами пустотности.


Повторяю: Брахман понимается у Гаудапады как алая-виджняна.

То, из чего нечто происходит и куда возвращается - необязательно есть всеобщая субстанция. Оно тоже может быть пусто.

Конфуцианство занимается вопросами пустотности. Назову только пару имён: Тань Сы-Тун, Лю Ши-пэй, Фан И-чжи.





> Например? Где вне буддизма (и бон) есть шуньявада - но нет всеобщей субстанции? Нет Бога? Нет всеобщей единой Природы?


Вы подменяете собственный критерий. По-вашему, достаточно, чтобы вне буддизма была совместимость с пустотойпустоты, а не само учение.
Такая совместимость возможна где угодно.
В индуизме, например, есть учения, типа санкхьи, где вообще нет Бога. А там, где такая идея есть, Бог необязательно понимается как субстанция. Абсолют может постулироваться и отдельно от вещей.
Более того, многие индийские гуру с радостью согласятся, что Абсолют пуст. Никаких проблем у них с этим нет.
То же самое скажет почти любой даос о Дао.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Ставлю на эволюцию осьминогов! У них хороший мозг и куча рук.


 :Cool:  посмотрим...
Ещё есть множество моментов прихода Майтреии ... один из них это нецитирование Дхармы, ещё отсутствие отшельничества, ещё падение нравствености людей.
Правда вот мне встречался и иной текст, где  сказано что Майтрейя явится, когда жизнь будет составлть не более 5 лет* (по памяти могу и ошибаться).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы сумашедший?!  или вас так "шибануло" противостояние со мной?!
> Видно то,  как вы поняли своим умом сутру сердца. Он у вас возгордился от знаний и перестал работать начисто. -Иного в ваших репликах, увы я не заметил.
> Теперь Вы мне приписываете, что навязываю свой устав... Путь давно изложен... Осталось постигнуть 1ый его пункт - правильное понимание, а также 7ой - правильную осознанность. Тогда можете что-либо утверждать, а так увы... В зоопарке у павлина хвост красив и бегает такой важный. Надеюсь у Вас хватит сил ему не уподобляться.


Вы уже по крайней мере два раза показали "правильное понимание". Когдя лчпнули про нирвану, про страх перед пустотой и что про то что типа ключики утрачены. Так что кто-бы говорил про гордыню и всё остальное. И кто-бы говори про правильное воззрение, к которому не приблизился. Смешно.

----------


## Нико

> Сладкая моя, я тут уже давно это делаю и в данном топике, в том числе. Мне опять повторить все 450 страниц? Ты чаще следи за темами, а не кокетничай с Дроном[COLOR="#A9A9A9"] (я ревную!)


Слушай, ревновать ты меня можешь только к философии. ) А как я терпеливо людям повторяю одни и те же вещи, так же и тебе не слабо. ))))

----------


## Германн

> Повторяю: Брахман понимается у Гаудапады как алая-виджняна.


Хорошо, оставайтесь с алая-виджняной, неотличимой от Брахмана индуизма. Мне известная другая позиция.




> То, из чего нечто происходит и куда возвращается - необязательно есть всеобщая субстанция. Оно тоже может быть пусто.


Можно и "пустой пустотой" единую субстанцию назвать, а словосочетание "всеобщая субстанция" табуировать. 
Значение прямо противоположно пустой пустоте.




> Конфуцианство занимается вопросами пустотности. Назову только пару имён: Тань Сы-Тун, Лю Ши-пэй, Фан И-чжи.


Об этом мне ничего не известно. Что такое конфуцианская шуньявада?




> Вы подменяете собственный критерий. По-вашему, достаточно, чтобы вне буддизма была совместимость с пустотойпустоты, а не само учение.


Критерий как был, так и остался: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post551744

1. Шуньявада.
2. Доктринальная совместимость шуньявады с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти.




> Такая совместимость возможна где угодно.


Шуньявада есть не везде.




> В индуизме, например, есть учения, типа санкхьи, где вообще нет Бога. А там, где такая идея есть, Бог необязательно понимается как субстанция. Абсолют может постулироваться и отдельно от вещей.


Бог-творец противоречит учению о причинно-зависимом возникновении (нет такого звена) - если же Бог ставится за причинно-зависимым возникновением, он является всеобщей субстанцией.




> Более того, многие индийские гуру с радостью согласятся, что Абсолют пуст. Никаких проблем у них с этим нет.
> То же самое скажет почти любой даос о Дао.


Сказать можно вообще всё, что угодно - и назвать, как угодно. Другое дело - значение.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Вы уже по крайней мере два раза показали "правильное понимание". Когдя лчпнули про нирвану, про страх перед пустотой и что про то что типа ключики утрачены. Так что кто-бы говорил про гордыню и всё остальное. И кто-бы говори про правильное воззрение, к которому не приблизился. Смешно.


Время покажет ... 

Примените к сутре сердц закон одинарного отрицания
Примените к текстам тхеравады закон одинарного отрицания
Примените к двум результатам еще раз закон одинарного отрицания - получите закон двойного отрицания первоисточника в количестве двух экземпляров. 
рассуждайте. Вы рассширили сознание или получили одно и тоже?

А вот практиковать вам меттабхавану и упекху в самый раз. Хотя бы ругаться перестанете  :Wink:

----------


## Gakusei

> Хорошо, оставайтесь с алая-виджняной, неотличимой от Брахмана индуизма. Мне известная другая позиция.


Вы не слышите. Гаудапада понимает Брахман не как вы, а как буддизм йогачары понимает алая-виджняну. В этом сходятся все исследователи.




> Можно и "пустой пустотой" единую субстанцию назвать, а словосочетание "всеобщая субстанция" табуировать. Значение прямо противоположно пустой пустоте.


В обсуждаемых учениях нет того значения, которое вы им приписываете.





> Об этом мне ничего не известно. Что такое конфуцианская шуньявада?


По-китайски "сюй". В ряде контекстов от буддийского значения неотличима.





> Критерий как был, так и остался:
> 
> 1. Шуньявада.
> 2. Доктринальная совместимость шуньявады с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти.


Это есть у Гаудапады, если не трактовать его с вашими пресуппозициями.




> Шуньявада есть не везде.


В индуизме, даосизме, конфуцианстве она есть - в некоторых направлениях. Наверняка можно найти аналоги и в исламе, христианстве, иудаизме и проч. Это не проблема.




> Бог-творец противоречит учению о причинно-зависимом возникновении (нет такого звена)


Это новый критерий? Прежних оказалось недостаточно?




> если же Бог ставится за причинно-зависимым возникновением, он является всеобщей субстанцией.


Нет, не является. Нет связки между этими двумя суждениями.

----------


## Германн

> Вы не слышите. Гаудапада понимает Брахман не как вы, а как буддизм йогачары понимает алая-виджняну. В этом сходятся все исследователи.


Здесь уже были цитаты: нет, не все. И гелугпинцы так её не понимают. Но если Вы хотите быть буддистом, неотличимым от индуиста: пожалуйста.
Я Вам объяснить всё равно ничего не смогу (Вы прочитали десятки страниц обсуждения) - значит, просто останемся при своём. Главное, чтоб человек хорошим был. А Вы действительно хороший человек.




> В индуизме, даосизме, конфуцианстве она есть - в некоторых направлениях. Наверняка можно найти аналоги и в исламе, христианстве, иудаизме и проч. Это не проблема.


Лично мне такой буддизм не нужен.
Будда-Дхарма уникальна и редка, и если что-то Будда-Дхарма, то уж точно не встречается во всех религиях планеты.

----------


## Gakusei

> Здесь уже были цитаты: нет, не все. И гелугпинцы так её не понимают. Но если Вы хотите быть буддистом, неотличимым от индуиста: пожалуйста.


Цитаты были про то, что алая-виджняна в йогачаре не абсолют как его мыслите вы. Но и Гаудапада так его не мыслит. Просто на секунду предположите, что у Гаудапады именно учение виджняптимары в чистом виде, а не мифическое учение о субстанции.

----------


## Нико

> Просто на секунду предположите, что у Гаудапады именно учение виджняптимары в чистом виде, а не мифическое учение о субстанции.


Там субстанция приличная присутствует. В виде Брахмана. Будете отрицать?

----------


## Gakusei

> Там субстанция приличная присутствует. В виде Брахмана. Будете отрицать?


Вообще-то там есть отрицание субстанции. И есть утверждение алая-виджняны.

----------


## Германн

> Цитаты были про то, что алая-виджняна в йогачаре не абсолют как его мыслите вы. Но и Гаудапада так его не мыслит. Просто на секунду предположите, что у Гаудапады именно учение виджняптимары в чистом виде, а не мифическое учение о субстанции.


Его там нет. Кроме Бон, никакая другая небуддийская традиция не восприняла Будда-Дхарму. Скорей буддизм превратится в теизм и материализм, чем распространится Учение Будды в эпоху Упадка. У Гаудапады типичное теистическое учение о Боге, о всеобщей субстанции.

----------


## Gakusei

> Лично мне такой буддизм не нужен.


С этого надо было начинать, Германн. Никакие аргументы для вас значения не имеют. Никакие факты тоже. Для вас важно ваше собственное представление о буддизме и, соответственно, всех прочих учениях.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Его там нет. Кроме Бон, никакая другая небуддийская традиция не восприняла Будда-Дхарму. Скорей буддизм превратится в теизм и материализм, чем распространится Учение Будды. Эпоха Упадка не эпоха расцвета, и чистая Будда-Дхарма скоро закончится.


Вот про бон  не надо. Вы опять заходите на территорию, которая вам неведома.
Некоторые писания бон признал аутентичными и приемлемыми еще Падмасамбхава. И эти учения были в бон еще до прихода буддизма.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Вот про бон  не надо. Вы опять заходите на территорию, которая вам неведома.
> Некоторые писания бон признал аутентичными и приемлемыми еще Падмасамбхава. И эти учения были в бон еще до прихода буддизма.


А что это у славян на вышивке свастик больше чем в Бёнэ? И как же не нынешним предкам славян восстанавливать Единое Учение ?!

----------


## Dron

Герман, вот мое утверждение:



> Для прасангиков самобытие , принимаемое сватантриками как раз и есть такая внеопытная подкладка, то есть- субстрат.


Вы согласны с ним?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что это у славян на вышивке свастик больше чем в Бёнэ? И как же не нынешним предкам славян восстанавливать Единое Учение ?!


Свастики есть и в буддизме.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы согласны с ним?


И в кои-т овеки нас решил посетить Дрон. Добро пожаловать в непринужденную беседу ни о чем

----------


## Dron

> Скорей буддизм превратится в теизм и материализм, чем распространится Учение Будды в эпоху Упадка.


Нет, ну как...было же что-то про "Ваджраяну, как пожар распр.по всему миру?"
Или у вас, в новом настенном календаре, про Падмасабхаву ничего не написано?

----------


## Dron

> И в кои-т овеки нас решил посетить Дрон. Добро пожаловать в непринужденную беседу ни о чем


Ну, не в "кои то веки", а в канун близящегося праздника.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, не в "кои то веки", а в канун близящегося праздника.


Заждались, заждались. Призывали, призывали. И наконец-то, Дрон, вы соизволили появиться. Наверно праздники имеют большую силу. А то тут грустно и смешно, чесслово  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Гаудапада был наставником учителя Шри Шанкарачарьи, то есть учителем Говиндапады. Шри Гаудапада в своей Карике демонстрирует очевидные признаки знакомства с буддийской философией, и его стиль и сама доктрина близки по многим пунктам к буддийским учениям, особенно к виджнянаваде-йогачаре. Мандукья-Карика состоит из четырех разделов: Первый является кратким изложением текста самой Упанишады, выделяя четыре состояния сознания; второй утверждает нереальность вещей, ощущаемых в сновидении, и, по аналогии, вещей, воспринимаемых в бодрствующем состоянии, - все иллюзорно. Гаудапада настаивает на сущностном сходстве состояний бодрствования и сновидения. Третий раздел Карики представляет четкую и ясную позицию Адвайты: Атман-Брахман есть единственная Реальность, а все остальное - иллюзия. Гаудапада учит аджата-ваде, то есть доктрине о не-рожденности. Четвертая часть Карики излагает средства, с помощью которых можно и нужно избавиться от иллюзии двойственности: по сути, это аспарша-йога, упомянутая в третьем разделе.
> http://shantira.narod.ru/text/raznoe...akarika_01.htm


Мне больше этот вариант перевода нравится: http://congress.advayta.org/svyasche...ya-kariki.html

----------


## Dron

> Заждались, заждались. Призывали, призывали. И наконец-то, Дрон, вы соизволили появиться. Наверно праздники имеют большую силу. А то тут грустно и смешно, чесслово


Почему вам грустно?

----------


## Tong Po

> Комментарий: Шанкара отмечает, что поскольку сознающая Сущность (т.е. Атман) проходит три состояния одно за другим, а не одновременно, и более того, во всех трех сохраняет связь памяти, то очевидно, что она (эта Сущность) представляет собой Нечто вне пределов и выше трех состояний, а потому есть Нечто единое, абсолютное и лишенное привязанности к различным состояниям. Глобальная задача всей философии Веданты сводится к тому, чтобы помочь человеку (дживатману), запутавшемуся в крепких сетях нескончаемых беспокойств, страхов и мучительной неопределенности, являющихся характерными признаками сансарического существования, вырваться из этого тягостного плена на свободу ничем не стесненной духовной жизни. Для этого, философы Веданты раскрывают подлинную картину мироустройства, и показывают то действительное положение, которое занимает человек в этой структуре. Далее, человеку дается понять, что он - не случайная песчинка в этом чудесном строении, неизвестно как и зачем очутившаяся там, не ничтожный винтик в этом гигантском механизме, а существо, выступающее краеугольным камнем всей этой системы, и по сути только от его личного волеизъявления зависит то, каким курсом весь мировой процесс будет в дальнейшем развиваться. Короче говоря, сам человек, а точнее его духовная Сущность-Атман занимает центральное положение в системе Адвайта-Веданты, и является ее единственным предметом исследования.
> 
> Прям пустота пустоты.... И Адвайта-Веданта -- не компот. Разрешите посмеяться.


Нико, Вы Гаудападу читайте, а не непонятно чьи комменты ( это ж даже не комменты Шанкары, а, якобы, изложение комментов Шанкары). Речь ведь именно о Гаудападе. Смотрите особенно четвёртую главу "ОБ УГАСАНИИ ГОРЯЩИХ УГОЛЬЕВ".

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне больше этот вариант перевода нравится: http://congress.advayta.org/svyasche...ya-kariki.html


Извеняйте, я просто тупо взял первую ссылку в Яндексе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, я читал книги и переводы Исаевой. Гаудапада сразу же говорит о всеобщей субстанции, и весь текст повторяет, что вселенная и существа происходят из Брахмана, и в единый Брахман возвращаются. Это всеобщая субстанция (Брахман) - прямая противоположность несубстанциональной пустоте. В даосизме есть "пустота", но аналогично адвайте, мир происходит из единого, в которое и возвращаются все вещи. Конфуцианство вообще не занимается вопросами пустотности.


Гаудапада вовсе не мыслит Брахман как субстанцию. Читайте внимательнее. Особенно четвёртую главу.

----------


## Dron

> Повторяю: Брахман понимается у Гаудапады как алая-виджняна.


А ведь Алайя виджняна исчезает при Пробуждении и заменяется мудростью Будды, так понимают ее читтаматрины.  Брахман исчезает куда либо, по мнению Гаупады? Как часто исчезает, при каждом новом просветлении? Реже?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> ... А то тут грустно и смешно, чесслово


С Вами точно не соскучишься  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Кстати, вот  вам "внешние учения" Дмитрий Медведев признан там перерождением кого? http://wek.ru/politika/515-medvedev-...-gordynyu.html

Вот это действительно смешно и грустно. Я не могу смотреть на это спокойно. Если такие заявления делают те, кто должен бы соблюдать Учение.  :Cry:

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, я читал книги и переводы Исаевой. Гаудапада сразу же говорит о всеобщей субстанции, и весь текст повторяет, что вселенная и существа происходят из Брахмана, и в единый Брахман возвращаются. Это всеобщая субстанция (Брахман) - прямая противоположность несубстанциональной пустоте. В даосизме есть "пустота", но аналогично адвайте, мир происходит из единого, в которое и возвращаются все вещи. Конфуцианство вообще не занимается вопросами пустотности.


Вы ж прочитайте наконец Мандукья-карики!!!!!!!!!!! Гаударада там на протяжении мноих карик как раз и жоказывает (в точности в духе Нагарджуны), что ни мир, ни существа, вообще ничего не порождаются (не происходят ниоткуда) и не возвращаются никуда.

----------

Gakusei (01.03.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> А ведь Алайя виджняна исчезает при Пробуждении и заменяется мудростью Будды, так понимают ее читтаматрины.  Брахман исчезает куда либо, по мнению Гаупады? Как часто исчезает, при каждом новом просветлении? Реже?


Так ведь нечему исчезать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Там субстанция приличная присутствует. В виде Брахмана. Будете отрицать?



Да! Буду отрицать! Прочтите же наконец Мандукья-карики!

----------


## Dron

> Вы ж прочитайте наконец Мандукья-карики!!!!!!!!!!! Гаударада там на протяжении мноих карик как раз и жоказывает (в точности в духе Нагарджуны), что ни мир, ни существа, вообще ничего не порождаются (не происходят ниоткуда) и не возвращаются никуда.


Что там есть полезного, кроме схожести с Нагарджуной?

----------


## Dron

> Так ведь нечему исчезать.


У читтаматринов- есть чему- истинно сущей Алайявиджняне. У Гаудапады как, Брахман истинно сущий, или только в рамках воззрений обывателей?

----------


## Tong Po

> Что там есть полезного, кроме схожести с Нагарджуной?


А чем полезна схожесть с Нагарджуной?

----------


## Tong Po

> У читтаматринов- есть чему- истинно сущей Алайявиджняне. У Гаудапады как, Брахман истинно сущий, или только в рамках воззрений обывателей?


У читтаматринов говорится о коренном повороте, а не об исчезновении.

----------


## Dron

> А чем полезна схожесть с Нагарджуной?


В плане положительных ассоциаций. 
Что полезного у Гаудапады?

----------


## Dron

> У читтаматринов говорится о коренном повороте, а не об исчезновении.


У Будды есть алайявиджняна? По мнению читтаматринов?

----------


## Tong Po

> В плане положительных ассоциаций. 
> Что полезного у Гаудапады?


Положительные ассоциации, видимо.

----------


## Tong Po

> У Будды есть алайявиджняна? По мнению читтаматринов?


Ваш вопрос, с точки зрения читтаматринов - бессмысленен.

----------


## Dron

> Положительные ассоциации, видимо.


И, стоило ли его читать, тогда?

----------


## Нико

> Да! Буду отрицать! Прочтите же наконец Мандукья-карики!


Ну, прочла, допустим. И дальше?

----------


## Dron

> Ваш вопрос, с точки зрения читтаматринов - бессмысленен.


Ясно. А у не-Будды есть алайявиджняна, с точки зрения читтаматринов?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Ну что Вы сидите и обсуждаете есть ли, нет ли. Просто следуйте Пути. Разве без ответа на эти вопросы Ваш ум не станет спокйным и не станет чтеко и ясно различать???

----------


## Dron

> Ну, прочла, допустим. И дальше?


"Дальше вот что- твоя жизнь никогда не будет прежней, Вероника."
Пауло Коэльо. (fake)

----------


## Dron

> Ну что Вы сидите и обсуждаете есть ли, нет ли. Просто следуйте Пути.


Процесс сидения еще никому не мешал следовать Пути, взгляните на священные изображения и скульптуры любой из буддийских культур.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Процесс сидения еще никому не мешал следовать Пути, взгляните на священные изображения и скульртуры любой из буддийских культур.


Вы меня не уловили. То, что вы сидите не одно и оже что вы себя терзаете спором так оно или не так оно.

----------


## Нико

> "Дальше вот что- твоя жизнь никогда не будет прежней, Вероника."
> Пауло Коэльо. (fake)


Да, не будет прежней после этого жизнь моя. Потому как тут многие намекают на что-то, а толком ничего сказать не могут. (

----------


## Tong Po

> И, стоило ли его читать, тогда?


Ну Вы и не читали.

----------


## Gakusei

Кстати, мне тоже вспомнился Евгений Балакирев. Та же зацикленность за собственных схемах, то же игнорирование реальности и аргументов собеседника, то же требование доказательств у оппонентов, притом что сам никаких доказательств не приводит, и те же бесконечные страницы обсуждения при личном физическом недомогании. Да и стилистика общения близка (про хороших людей и проч.).

Германн, вы не он? Если нет, то будьте, пожалуйста, осторожны - Евгений очень сильно подорвал своё здоровье. Ну, а если да, то тут уже поздно осторожничать...

----------

Alex (01.05.2013), Tong Po (01.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну, прочла, допустим. И дальше?


Ну и чего страшного в том, что у Гаудапады есть идеи Нагарджуны и Асанги?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ясно. А у не-Будды есть алайявиджняна, с точки зрения читтаматринов?


А не-Будда это кто?

----------


## Dron

> Вы меня не уловили. То, что вы сидите не одно и оже что вы себя терзаете спором так оно или не так оно.


Ну так, спор полезен неведающим Путь, вы согласны?

----------


## Нико

> А не-Будда это кто?


Не-Будда -- это я, к примеру. Пока не замечаю у себя алаявиджняны.

----------


## Нико

> Ну и чего страшного в том, что у Гаудапады есть идеи Нагарджуны и Асанги?


Может, и есть у него такие идеи. Ничего страшного. Только не надо всё мешать в одну кучу.

----------


## Dron

> Да, не будет прежней после этого жизнь моя.


Да, она будет принадлежать Пабло Коэльо.И что с того?

----------


## Tong Po

> Не-Будда -- это я, к примеру. Пока не замечаю у себя алаявиджняны.



 :Smilie:  я б точно так же ответил.

----------


## Tong Po

> Может, и есть у него такие идеи. Ничего страшного. Только не надо всё мешать в одну кучу.


А кто конкретно мешает?

----------


## Нико

> Да, она будет принадлежать Пабло Коэльо.И что с того?


Моя жизнь принадлежит кому угодно. Если им надо, конечно. )

----------


## Dron

> А не-Будда это кто?


А вы не знаете?

----------


## Нико

> А кто конкретно мешает?


Ну как, автор сего трактата. И прочие товарищи на БФ нет-нет, так норовят смешать. Уже надо конкретно доказать, чем именно адвайта отличается от буддизма.

----------


## Tong Po

> А вы не знаете?


Теперь знаю - Нико. Она сама об этом написала. Не верить в этом вопросе у меня нет оснований.

----------


## Gakusei

Хочу заметить, что никто не отрицает различия между адвайта-ведантой и буддизмом в любом его проявлении. Просто это различие не в пустотепустоты.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хочу заметить, что никто не отрицает различия между адвайта-ведантой и буддизмом в любом его проявлении. Просто это различие не в пустотепустоты.]


Ну да, о ПП в адвайта-веданте нет и речи. Так, намёки скользкие.... Различие в брахманах и абсолютах всяких.

----------


## Dron

> Теперь знаю - Нико. Она сама об этом написала. Не верить в этом вопросе у меня нет оснований.


Вы написали, что и сами бы так ответили. Самому себе вы верите?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

нет, спор - лишь топтание на месте. А вот выстроененная беседа с проявлеными "берегами" и "рекой", которая неявным(непостижимым) образом пересекается, для того чтоб охватить явление в целом - в проявленном и непроявленном. Но для тех, кто только приступает к изучению, разгвор о непроявленном лишь введет их ум в смятение, в заблуждение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну как, автор сего трактата. И прочие товарищи на БФ нет-нет, так норовят смешать. Уже надо конкретно доказать, чем именно адвайта отличается от буддизма.



Ничего подобного. Автор трактата ничего не мешает. Он вполне самостоятельный философ, опирающийся, как и многие (практически все) до него, на предшественников. Товарищи на БФ тоже ничего не мешают, а показывают, что критерий, выдуманный Германном несостоятелен.

З.Ы. Чтобы показать отличие адвайты от буддизма, действительно показать, нужно изучать адвайту вовсе не по лекциям лам, даже очень хороших. Точно так же (это для хинду) буддизм нужно изучать не трактатам пандитов.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы написали, что и сами бы так ответили. Самому себе вы верите?



Не всегда.

----------


## Нико

> нет, спор - лишь топтание на месте. А вот выстроененная беседа с проявлеными "берегами" и "рекой", которая неявным(непостижимым) образом пересекается, для того чтоб охватить явление в целом - в проявленном и непроявленном. Но для тех, кто только приступает к изучению, разгвор о непроявленном лишь введет их ум в смятение, в заблуждение.


Зачем Вы так? Мы как раз о "непроявленном" тут годами уже спорим. )

----------


## Dron

> нет, спор - лишь топтание на месте. А вот выстроененная беседа с проявлеными "берегами" и "рекой", которая неявным(непостижимым) образом пересекается, для того чтоб охватить явление в целом - в проявленном и непроявленном. Но для тех, кто только приступает к изучению, разгвор о непроявленном лишь введет их ум в смятение, в заблуждение.


Так что, приступающим читать эту тему или нет, что посоветуете?

----------


## Нико

> Ничего подобного. Автор трактата ничего не мешает. Он вполне самостоятельный философ, опирающийся, как и многие (практически все) до него, на предшественников. Товарищи на БФ тоже ничего не мешают, а показывают, что критерий, выдуманный Германном несостоятелен.
> 
> З.Ы. Чтобы показать отличие адвайты от буддизма, действительно показать, нужно изучать адвайту вовсе не по лекциям лам, даже очень хороших. Точно так же (это для хинду) буддизм нужно изучать не трактатам пандитов.


При чём тут Германн опять? Вот Вы, если знаете хорошо адвайту, покажите мне пять сущностных отличий от буддизма. А то всё бла-бла-бла, "изучайте источники" и т.п. и т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Не всегда.


Тогда, возможно, иногда никакой алайявиджняны у вас и нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> При чём тут Германн опять? Вот Вы, если знаете хорошо адвайту, покажите мне пять сущностных отличий от буддизма. А то всё бла-бла-бла, "изучайте источники" и т.п. и т.д.


При том, что Вы обвиняете участников в некоем смешении, неумении отличить адвайту от буддизма, а речь тут (в этой теме) вовсе об ином. О чём - я написал. 

Вы против изучения источников? Ничем не могу помочь тогда. 
Адвайту я знаю плохо. И об этом уже писал. А потому мне незазорно почитать те самые пресловутые источники, что я иногда и делаю.

З.Ы. На одно отличие я уже в этой теме указывал.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда, возможно, иногда никакой алайявиджняны у вас и нет?


Возможно и меня в некотором смысле нет.

----------


## Gakusei

> Ну да, о ПП в адвайта-веданте нет и речи. Так, намёки скользкие.... Различие в брахманах и абсолютах всяких.


Скользких намёков достаточно  :Smilie:  Чтобы была искомая "совместимость".

А различие надо искать не в метафизических конструкциях. Повторюсь, любую такую конструкцию можно заимствовать. Я даже хотел предложить такой эксперимент: возьмите да и введите пустотупустоты в метафизику любой религии. Направлений в метафизике всегда много, обязательно можно что-то удачное подобрать. Это ж вопрос чисто технический. И будет индусская, конфуцианская, даосская, христианская, исламская, иудейская метафизика с пустотойпустоты. Ничего по сути не изменится. Всё равно это не будет буддизм.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> При том, что Вы обвиняете участников в некоем смешении, неумении отличить адвайту от буддизма, а речь тут (в этой теме) вовсе об ином. О чём - я написал.


Я уже не знаю, о чём речь в данной теме на 233-й странице. 




> Вы против изучения источников? Ничем не могу помочь тогда.


Я не против, но.... когда читаю слово "Брахман", мне сразу становится ясно, что это не буддизм.

----------


## Нико

> Возможно и меня в некотором смысле нет.


А кто тут тогда? )

----------


## Tong Po

> Я уже не знаю, о чём речь в данной теме на 233-й странице. 
> 
> 
> 
> Я не против, но.... когда читаю слово "Брахман", мне сразу становится ясно, что это не буддизм.


Так никто ж и не утверждает, что учение Гаудапады - буддизм.

----------


## Нико

> Скользких намёков достаточно  Чтобы была искомая "совместимость".
> 
> А различие надо искать не в метафизических конструкциях. Повторюсь, любую такую конструкцию можно заимствовать. Я даже хотел предложить такой эксперимент: возьмите да и введите пустотупустоты в метафизику любой религии. Направлений в метафизике всегда много, обязательно можно что-то удачное подобрать. Это ж вопрос чисто технический. И будет индусская, конфуцианская, даосская, христианская, исламская, иудейская метафизика с пустотойпустоты. Ничего по сути не изменится. Всё равно это не будет буддизм.


Не, это субъективно. С точки зрения прасангика, всё -- пусто. Другие же так не считают. (

----------


## Tong Po

> А кто тут тогда? )


Хде?

----------


## Dron

> Товарищи на БФ тоже ничего не мешают, а показывают, что критерий, выдуманный Германном несостоятелен.


Не стоит так пессимизировать. Множество лучших скандинавские ученых, в единственном лице Германна, куют, в подземных нордических лабораториях идеологическое чудо -оружие: Принцип.
Оно будет настолько всеобъемлюще и беспощадно, что, будь оно применимо к полям первосортных маков, с легкостью отличит мак благородный от скрещенного.
А будь оно применимо к буддизму- без труда различит МС и МП.

----------


## Нико

> Так никто ж и не утверждает, что учение Гаудапады - буддизм.


По-моему, тут ранее были высказывания о том, что данное учение "слито один в один" из буддизма. Или я что-то не так поняла?

----------


## Tong Po

> Не стоит так пессимизировать. Множество лучших скандинавские ученых, в единственном лице Германна, куют, в подземных нордических лабораториях идеологическое чудо -оружие: Принцип.
> Оно будет настолько всеобъемлюще и беспощадно, что, будь оно применимо к полям первосортных маков, с легкостью отличит мак благородный от скрещенного.
> А будь оно применимо к буддизму- без труда различит МС и МП.



Лучше б оно отличало мак опийный от декоративного.

----------


## Tong Po

> По-моему, тут ранее были высказывания о том, что данное учение "слито один в один" из буддизма. Или я что-то не так поняла?


Не поняли. Тут были утверждения, что в учении Гаудапады есть многое из учений Асанги и Нагарджуны и критерий Германна в данном случае не работает, то есть германновский критерий показывает как раз, что учение Гаудапады - буддизм. И Гаударада ге понимает Брахман как субстанцию.

----------


## Dron

> Возможно и меня в некотором смысле нет.


В том смысле, в которым вы есть, есть ли у вас АВ(сокр.)?

----------


## Нико

> то есть германновский критерий показывает как раз, что учение Гаудапады - буддизм.


Я тогда уже вообще запуталась. (

----------

Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Зачем Вы так? Мы как раз о "непроявленном" тут годами уже спорим. )





> Так что, приступающим читать эту тему или нет, что посоветуете?


Если Вы хотите отсечь случайно забредших, то что-то мне подсказывает что это некрасиво...
Если переубедить кого хотите в таком фривольном разговоре, то опять же некрасиво...
Приступающим лучше читать о Пути, о его значении : зачем и почему, но главное как по нему идти.

----------


## Gakusei

> Не, это субъективно. С точки зрения прасангика, всё -- пусто. Другие же так не считают. (


Не, это объективно. Например, христианская теология долгое время строилась на античной метафизике - на Платоне с Аристотелем. А в 20 веке начались попытки строить на восточной метафизике, в том числе на буддийской. И знаете - в том числе на прасангхике. Есть такая книжка: John P. Keenan, *Meaning of Christ: A Mahayana Theology*. Аж 89-го года. Там всё христианское богословие на пустотепустоты строится. Вот про автора: http://www.mahayanatheology.net/keenan.html

----------


## Gakusei

> Я тогда уже вообще запуталась. (


Распутываю: если взять "критерий Германна", то получается, что учение Гаудапады буддизм. Но критерий Германна ложный - для того пример Гаудапады и приведён. Буддизм и адвайта другим различаются.

----------

Tong Po (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Лучше б оно отличало мак опийный от декоративного.


Не можете разобраться с маками? Есть потребность в чудо оружии? Так заказывайте такую опцию у Германа, все на стадии разработки, возможно все.

Я вот заказал опцию различения МС и МП, и вполне доволен!

----------


## Нико

> Не, это объективно. Например, христианская теология долгое время строилась на античной метафизике - на Платоне с Аристотелем. А в 20 веке начались попытки строить на восточной метафизике, в том числе на буддийской. И знаете - в том числе на прасангхике. Есть такая книжка: John P. Keenan, *Meaning of Christ: A Mahayana Theology*. Аж 89-го года. Там всё христианское богословие на пустотепустоты строится. Вот про автора: http://www.mahayanatheology.net/keenan.html


Вы на саму книгу ссылку не привели. Поэтому не могу ответить пока, где там христианское богословие пересекается с ПП. По-моему, такого в принципе быть не может.

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм и адвайта другим различаются.


А чем, чем? Я, кажется уже сто раз спросила. Все шифруются.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Приступающим лучше читать о Пути, о его значении : зачем и почему, но главное как по нему идти.


Так, что касательно этой темы, читать ее приступающим, или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Так, что касательно этой темы, читать ее приступающим, или нет?


Я не посоветовала бы. Мутно тут всё. Нет ламрима.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013), Сергей Хос (01.03.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Вы на саму книгу ссылку не привели. Поэтому не могу ответить пока, где там христианское богословие пересекается с ПП. По-моему, такого в принципе быть не может.


Может-может  :Smilie:  Книга у меня на столе лежит.




> А чем, чем? Я, кажется уже сто раз спросила. Все шифруются.


Я уже не раз и открыто говорил - конечной целью. Это главное в любом учении. Любую метафизическую конструкцию можно поменять или приспособить. А вот цель никто менять не станет - это святое. Поменял цель - поменял всё учение.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Может-может  Книга у меня на столе лежит.



Любопытно было бы узнать, как христианские теологи совмещают Бога-творца с ПП.




> Я уже не раз и открыто говорил - конечной целью. Это главное в любом учении. Любую метафизическую конструкцию можно поменять или приспособить. А вот цель никто менять не станет - это святое. Поменял цель - поменял всё учение.



Расскажите поподробнее про конечные цели тогда.

----------


## Gakusei

> Любопытно было бы узнать, как христианские теологи совмещают Бога-творца с ПП.


Большая книга, 300 страниц. Тяжёлым философским языком. Мне самому было любопытно, потому и купил - то ли на амазоне, то ли на алибрисе, не помню уже.




> Расскажите поподробнее про конечные цели тогда.


Да вы сами это легко можете сделать. Возьмите конечную цель, как она понимается хоть в махаяне, хоть в тхераваде. И сравните с тем, как она понимается в индусских авторитетных текстах. Главное - не претыкаться об одинаково звучащие слова, типа "мокша" или даже "нирвана". Суть там будет разная. И даже общие черты какие-то можно найти - из них и следуют общие детали двух религий. Но в целом разница очевидна.

----------


## Dron

> Большая книга, 300 страниц. Тяжёлым философским языком. Мне самому было любопытно, потому и купил - то ли на амазоне, то ли на алибрисе, не помню уже.


Как называется?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Так, что касательно этой темы, читать ее приступающим, или нет?


лучше пройти мимо...
только вот думать, что я "новичок" - заблуждение ума. На этом форуме - да, а так - нет.

----------


## Dron

> лучше пройти мимо...
> только вот думать, что я "новичок" - заблуждение ума. На этом форуме - да, а так - нет.


Не понял, вне форума вы- не новичок в форуме, а в форуме - новичок?

----------

Александр Серёгин (01.03.2013), Нико (01.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Любопытно было бы узнать, как христианские теологи совмещают Бога-творца с ПП.


А для этого как раз и разработано апофатическое богословие. Полнота Бога была бы не полна без отрицания самой полноты, и в этом смысле она есть пустота. Но поскольку эта пустота наполнена пустым (от собственных характеритик) Богом, то она пуста от собственной пустоты.

Ну и так далее ...

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Не понял, вне форума вы- не новичок в форуме, а в форуме - новичок?


Красиво да?!  :Kiss: 
Так оно и есть. Также как существует то , что не существует или в отрицательной форме - Также не существует то, что существует.
Уловили?!

----------


## Dron

> Полнота Бога была бы не полна без отрицания самой полноты, и в этом смысле она есть пустота.


Добрый Гитлер не был бы настолько добрым Гитлером, если бы не замочил двух- трех обывателей?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Добрый Гитлер не был бы настолько добрым Гитлером, если бы не замочил двух- трех обывателей?


Про совместимость нацизма с ПП я как-то еще не думал.
Разработаете тему?

----------

Нико (01.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Красиво да?! 
> Так оно и есть. Также как существует то , что не существует или в отрицательной форме - Также не существует то, что существует.
> Уловили?!


Нет, не уловил. В отрицательной форме, по отношению к человечеству, существует вымышленная раса "чужих".
Вы хотите сказать, что вы - "Чужой"?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Нет, не уловил. В отрицательной форме, по отношению к человечеству, существует вымышленная раса "чужих".
> Вы хотите сказать, что вы - "Чужой"?


почему же я сразу "Чужой ". У нас чуждятся взгляды, но это не значит что я "чужой". Прекрасаня игра в дзен ???

Проведите на белом листе две линии - одну черную, а другую оставте мысленно белым цветом. кто нарисовал линию и была ли она?

----------


## Dron

> Про совместимость нацизма с ПП я как-то еще не думал.
> Разработаете тему?


Я не говорил о совместимости ПП с нацизмом, я говорил о совместимости вашей теодицеи со 100% чепухой. Вы не находите, что я на 100% прав?

----------


## Dron

> почему же я сразу "Чужой ". У нас чуждятся взгляды, но это не значит что я "чужой". Прекрасаня игра в дзен ???
> 
> Проведите на белом листе две линии - одну черную, а другую оставте мысленно белым цветом. кто нарисовал линию и была ли она?


Я прав по любому, Александр, на том листке я рисовал все.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы не находите, что я на 100% прав?


Это 100% полноты или 100% пустоты?

----------

Нико (01.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я прав по любому


Откуда такая уверенность в пятницу вечером?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Я прав по любому, Александр, на том листке я рисовал все.


разве вы рисовали линию? А я думал одна была нарисована с помощью руки, на котроую подали нервный импульс из мозга от того, что помыслили, а вторую - рисовали глазами, котрые двигались по приказу мозга и тоже от импульса, что помыслили. Приходим к тому, что ум - первопричина внешних деяний. А кто дал команду уму? кто он, который дал команду?

----------


## Нико

> А для этого как раз и разработано апофатическое богословие. Полнота Бога была бы не полна без отрицания самой полноты, и в этом смысле она есть пустота. Но поскольку эта пустота наполнена пустым (от собственных характеритик) Богом, то она пуста от собственной пустоты.
> 
> Ну и так далее ...


В первый раз слышу. Далай-лама никогда об этом не говорил. )

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Это 100% полноты или 100% пустоты?


Тут вам не посиделки по теме "магии" латиноамериканских писателей, отвечайте по существу.

----------


## Dron

> разве вы рисовали линию? А я думал одна была нарисована с помощью руки, на котроую подали нервный импульс из мозга от того, что помыслили, а вторую - рисовали глазами, котрые двигались по приказу мозга и тоже от импульса, что помыслили. Приходим к тому, что ум - первопричина внешних деяний. А кто дал команду уму? кто он, который дал команду?


Им дал команду Биг Босс из одноименного фильма с участием Брюса Ли.
Возможно fake

----------


## Иоанн

:EEK!:  4 последние страницы, трудночитаемей чем второй том Ламрима. xD 

Даже стало интересно и почитал Мандукья-Карику.  Ничего не понял. Слава Будде!

----------

Александр Серёгин (01.03.2013), Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Им дал команду Биг Босс из одноименного фильма с участием Брюса Ли.


Хватит флудить уже. У нас тут тема "О выборе отношений к внешним учениям".

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Им дал команду Биг Босс из одноименного фильма с участием Брюса Ли.


Тогда вперед на Путь - в сосредоточение и постижение самой последней Джнаны  :Wink: 
Когда не знаем ответов, то прибегаем к погружению.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Хватит флудить уже. У нас тут тема "О выборе отношений к внешним учениям".


Да и я бы хотел спросить досточтимую Интернет Сангху мирян, а может и не только мирян, про  fake с Дмитрием Медведевым

----------


## Вантус

> Да и я бы хотел спросить досточтимую Интернет Сангху мирян, а может и не только мирян, про  fake с Дмитрием Медведевым


Сходили б лучше покакать, любезный. Все толк был бы.

----------

Александр Серёгин (01.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Тогда вперед на Путь - в сосредоточение и постижение самой последней Джнаны 
> Когда не знаем ответов, то прибегаем к погружению.


Упразднить ли библиотеки, Сергей?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Сходили б лучше покакать, любезный. Все толк был бы.


Правда я не знаю, что ВЫ имели в виду под словом стоящим до запятой после которй идет слово любезный.
А так, уважаемый Вантус, живите хорошо. Потакайте дальше проявлению дури. Помнится Будда однажды разогнал Сангху, а может и дважды.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Упразднить ли библиотеки, Сергей?


Нет. Вы что плохо читали изложенное Учение? Вопрос только в качестве книг и правильности передачи информации.

----------


## Dron

> Нет. Вы что плохо читали изложенное Учение? Вопрос только в качестве книг и правильности передачи информации.


На вопрос- упразднить ли библиотеки, вы отвечаете отрицательно, верно ли я вас понял?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В первый раз слышу. Далай-лама никогда об этом не говорил. )


Ну откуда Его Святейшеству знать про апофатическое богословие? В Гомане ж этому не учат.
Он тока с катафатическим ознакомился пока худо-бедно.
А остальное - в следующей жизни.

----------


## Gakusei

> 4 последние страницы, трудночитаемей чем второй том Ламрима. xD 
> 
> Даже стало интересно и почитал Мандукья-Карику.  Ничего не понял. Слава Будде!


Расскажите Германну, как вы отличаете буддизм от индуизма и даосизма.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Правда я не знаю, что ВЫ имели в виду под словом стоящим до запятой после которй идет слово любезный.


Известно что - вы удаляетесь в особое место, называемое "нужник", "туалет", "клозет", "сортир" и т.п., размещаете свои ягодицы над соответствующим отверстием и удаляете твердые и газообразные отходы процесса пищеварения из своего тела. Даже таких простых вещей не знаете, а пытаетесь тут поучать?



> А так, уважаемый Вантус, живите хорошо. Потакайте дальше проявлению дури. Помнится Будда однажды разогнал Сангху, а может и дважды.


Видимо у вас свой Будда, неизвестный буддистам.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> На вопрос- упразднить ли библиотеки, вы отвечаете отрицательно, верно ли я вас понял?


Библиотеки должны быть.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Известно что - вы удаляетесь в особое место, называемое "нужник", "туалет", "клозет", "сортир" и т.п., размещаете свои ягодицы над соответствующим отверстием и удаляете твердые и газообразные отходы процесса пищеварения из своего тела. Даже таких простых вещей не знаете, а пытаетесь тут поучать?
> 
> Видимо у вас свой Будда, неизвестный буддистам.


Кто-то не читает сутт похоже. 
Атак что хорошая медитация на непривлекательность и только. 32 объекта

----------


## Dron

> Ну откуда Его Святейшеству знать про апофатическое богословие? В Гомане ж этому не учат.
> Он тока с катафатическим ознакомился пока худо-бедно.
> А остальное - в следующей жизни.


Сергей Хос, так в Гомане и не учат, как обращаться с радио, электрического характера, что изволите приказать, ждать следующей жизни, чтоб включить радио?

----------


## Вантус

> Кто-то не читает сутт похоже.


Ну-ка, дайте нам сутту, где Будда разгоняет сангху, причем - два раза.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, так в Гомане и не учат, как обращаться с радио, электрического характера, что изволите приказать, ждать следующей жизни, чтоб включить радио?


Ну, ясно же: если кто-то не узнал в этой жизни, что такое электричество, придется ждать следующей.
Так с любым знанием.

Бонус - специально для Нико

----------


## Dron

> Библиотеки должны быть.


Аминь. Чего ж хотите сверх этого?

----------


## Dron

> Ну, ясно же: если кто-то не узнал в этой жизни, что такое электричество, придется ждать следующей.
> Так с любым знанием.


Но вы то узнали, да? Иначе бы не сравнивали Дхарму с чем попало? Верно?

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Ну-ка, дайте нам сутту, где Будда разгоняет сангху, причем - два раза.


Я прочитал, да и не отметил в которой из..
Но факт остается фактом, Потому что  последователи начали "чудить" свою от себятину... Правда ума хватило у кого-то остановится.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Аминь. Чего ж хотите сверх этого?


))) Говорят знание из книг лишь подготовка к внутреннему переживанию, хотя...

----------


## Dron

> ))) Говорят знание из книг лишь подготовка к внутреннему переживанию, хотя...


Что- хотя?

----------


## Иоанн

Читая Мандукья-Карику, я заметил одно : таксономический указатель( имя) Атмана, указывает не на форму, а именно на саму сущность Атмана. Т.е. Атман, это Атман, Нирвана это Нирвана, Брахма это Брахма. 




> Брахман, Атман, Бог - это высшая Реальность, чистое сознание. Главная философская проблема - различение содержания от формы, сути от той оболочки, в которую она облекается, Пуруши от пракрити, и т.д., часто наводит ведантистов на аналогичную мысль о веревке и змее. Этот пример стал классическим.


В Буддизме Имя, является таксономическим указателем формы, а не  сущности(Шунью), ибо никакой сути у Формы нет, ибо Форма = Пустота, Пустота = Форме.  При этом рассуждение, что Имя указывая на Форму, указывает и на Шунью, является неправильным, ибо Имя, как указатель, так же является разновидностью Формы, и следовательно, оно не может указывать вообще ни на что, подобно безрукому хватающему пустоту, в надежде на опору.  В этом мире нет никакой опоры, ибо все имеет признак Анатмана.  
Следовательно любая попытка описать Абсолютную Реальность, сущность, Атман, с точки зрения  Буддизма является  бессмысленной и безосновательной, ибо это будет всего лишь предикативными нагромождениями Имен-указателей, которые ссылаясь друг на друга создают картину целостности Абсолютной Истины.  Любой вид кажимостей змеи и веревки, лишь подтверждает, что истинная проявленность сущности  форм, является ничем более как еще одной непостоянной иллюзей, относящейся к сфере йогического опыта. 

Поэтому не стал дальше вникать в текст.  Где известно зерно ложных воззрений, там известен и его плод. 

Если  в чем то не прав, прошу поправить.

----------


## Вантус

> Я прочитал, да и не отметил в которой из..
> Но факт остается фактом, Потому что  последователи начали "чудить" свою от себятину... Правда ума хватило у кого-то остановится.


По-моему, вы сейчас пишите отсебятину, ибо источника своих измышлений назвать не можете. Поскольку вы очень унылый клован, добавлю-ка я вас в список игнорирования.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> Что- хотя?


пойду я сил набираться... Мир всем и здоровье, ясного понимания. До понедельника.

Уважаемый Вантус, http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn67.htm

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но вы то узнали, да? Иначе бы не сравнивали Дхарму с чем попало? Верно?


Иногда правильнее пребывать в мудрости неразличения (апрапанча-джняна)

----------


## Dron

> пойду я сил набираться...


Да, именно, пойдите, заодно подучитесь трендовым аббревиатурам МП и МС. 
Или просто читайте классику.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

> По-моему, вы сейчас пишите отсебятину, ибо источника своих измышлений назвать не можете. Поскольку вы очень унылый клован, добавлю-ка я вас в список игнорирования.


Хорошо. Так даже "веселей". Мне хоть будет повод мысль о здравомыслии и благополучии в пространство закинуть. Еще один отяжеляющий.
Если потерпеть не могут, и что всё с первого раза должно быть.

----------


## Dron

> Иногда правильнее пребывать в мудрости неразличения (апрапанча-джняна)


Всегда правильнее пребывать в указанной вами мудрости.Есть ли возражения?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всегда правильнее пребывать в указанной вами мудрости.Есть ли возражения?


Для тех, кто умеет - несомненно

----------


## Dron

> Для тех, кто умеет - несомненно


Вы умеете?

----------


## Дубинин

http://congress.advayta.org/svyasche...ya-kariki.html 
Прочитал- крутейшая штука, по моему тут описывается безупречный объект прибежища, если слово Атман-заменить тру нейче или нейче оф майнд, то по моему не отличается от того что я слыша например у Патрула Р. (может я не прав).

----------

Ондрий (02.03.2013), Сергей Хос (02.03.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> http://congress.advayta.org/svyasche...ya-kariki.html 
> Прочитал- крутейшая штука, по моему тут описывается безупречный объект прибежища, если слово Атман-заменить тру нейче или нейче оф майнд, то по моему не отличается от того что я слыша например у Патрула Р. (может я не прав).


Дичайшее дежавю от ваших слов словил.

----------


## Нико

> дичайшее дежавю от Ваших слов словил.


Если Атман, например, сменить на "морковный суп", там хоть витамины.  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы умеете?


По меньшей мере знаю теорию.
А умением - кто ж может похвастаться?

----------


## Ондрий

> http://congress.advayta.org/svyasche...ya-kariki.html 
> Прочитал- крутейшая штука, по моему тут описывается безупречный объект прибежища, если слово Атман-заменить тру нейче или нейче оф майнд, то по моему не отличается от того что я слыша например у Патрула Р. (может я не прав).


О чем тут мадмуазели Нико и пытались повторить несколько раз), но в более мягких словах - без потенциального прибежища.))

----------


## Дубинин

> О чем тут мадмуазели Нико и пытались повторить несколько раз), но в более мягких словах - без потенциального прибежища.))


Она не в сети-уже несколько дней видать у них в Дхарамсале электричество прерывается- или интернет.

----------


## Германн

> С этого надо было начинать, Германн. Никакие аргументы для вас значения не имеют. Никакие факты тоже. Для вас важно ваше собственное представление о буддизме и, соответственно, всех прочих учениях.


Хорошо, рассмотрю вопрос подробней. Не знаю даже, с чего начать, с чего взяться: настолько Гаудапада далёк от совместимости с пустотой пустоты. 
Там что ни слово - всё о Боге, о всеобщей субстанции, о великом Сознании. Пожалуй, с самого начала текста и начну: 

Гаудапада 

"Одни, обдумывая творение, 
полагают, что оно есть 
многообразное роскошество, 
Другие же считают, 
что оно подобно природе 
сновидения или  волшебства. 
...
Однако оно составляет собственную природу Бога, 
ведь какое желание может быть у того, 
чье любое желание уже исполнено?"

То есть всё вообще - это Бог, всё снится Богу, реальному со своей стороны. Что доктринально несовместимо с тем, что всё пусто, а пустота бессубстратна.


"Возможно ли это, 
если многообразный мир существует? 
Но нет никакого сомнения в том, 
что он не существует. 
Эта двойственность - всего лишь иллюзия, 
высшая реальность же недвойственна."

В буддизме "двойственность" это две крайности: абсолютного бытия и полного небытия (обе крайности представлены у Гаудапады). В адвайта-веданте "двойственность" это наличие иллюзорных проявлений. Отличие в том, что буддийские дхармы подобны иллюзии, но не иллюзия: они функционируют, и за ними (в отличие от адвайта-веданты) субстрат высшей реальности не стоит.

Абсолютная истина (пустотность) не существует отдельно от относительной (проявления, дхармы): они всегда представлены одновременно. В адвайта-веданте Бог реален отдельно от проявлений, которые полностью иллюзорны.

Если привнести в систему Гаудапады _пустоту пустоты_, бессубстратность _пустоты_ проявлений, "высшая реальность" будет устранена. Что недопустимо для адвайты: подрывает всю систему. В буддизме разрушения доктрины не происходит, так как паринишпанна это паратантра минус парикалпита: подобные иллюзии дхармы, виды опыта (паратантра) остаются, иллюзия (парикалпита) рассеивается - и в этом мудрость Будды (паринишпанна).




> http://congress.advayta.org/svyasche...ya-kariki.html 
> Прочитал- крутейшая штука, по моему тут описывается безупречный объект прибежища, если слово Атман-заменить тру нейче или нейче оф майнд, то по моему не отличается от того что я слыша например у Патрула Р. (может я не прав).


Не правы. Отличается. Хотя у такой интерпретации буддизма большое будущее: перед приходом Майтрейи, другой и не будет.

----------


## Dron

Герман, следует ли мне напомнить мой вопрос вам?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, следует ли мне напомнить мой вопрос вам?


Да. Извините, он затерялся в потоке общения: сходу не вспомню.

----------


## Dron

Не является ли самобытие сватантриков  таким субстратом, с точки зрения МП?

----------


## Германн

> Про совместимость нацизма с ПП я как-то еще не думал.
> Разработаете тему?


Разве там была своя версия шуньявады?

1. Шуньявада.
2. Совместимость с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Не является ли самобытие сватантриков  таким субстратом, с точки зрения МП?


Насколько понимаю, там упрёк в реальности собственных признаков (свалакшаны). Это не то же самое, что "высшая реальность" (всеобщий субстрат) Гаудапады, и не то же самое, что субстратность дхарм, в чём упрекали вайбхашику. В прасангике признаки выделяются условно, в сватантрике признаки с т.зр. её критиков реальны (однозначно заданы), в вайбхашике признаки принадлежат реальным субстанциональным дхармам. Всеобщего субстрата нет ни в одной из этих школ: все они учат о шуньяте, и совместимы с ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Насколько понимаю, там упрёк в реальности собственных признаков (свалакшаны). Это не то же самое, что "высшая реальность" (всеобщий субстрат) Гаудапады, и не то же самое, что субстратность дхарм, в чём упрекали вайбхашику.


Так упрек справедлив?

----------


## Германн

> Не поняли. Тут были утверждения, что в учении Гаудапады есть многое из учений Асанги и Нагарджуны и критерий Германна в данном случае не работает, то есть германновский критерий показывает как раз, что учение Гаудапады - буддизм. И Гаударада ге понимает Брахман как субстанцию.


Субстанция - это то, что реально со своей стороны (sic!) и лежит в основе явлений, будучи независимым от явлений. У Гаудапады есть такая реальность.

----------


## Dron

> Субстанция - это то, что реально со своей стороны (sic!) и лежит в основе явлений, будучи независимым от явлений. У Гаудапады есть такая реальность.


Сватантрики признают такое, Герман.

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так упрек справедлив?


Вайбхашики остались лишь в Японии: интересно было бы спросить. Упрёк справедлив с логической точки зрения (показывает несовершенство философского подхода), но не отражает отношения вайбхашиков к своей философии (иначе не действовал бы, как упрёк). Если бы вайбхашики действительно считали дхармы субстанциональными, о чём был бы спор? "Вы так считаете!" - "Да, именно так мы и считаем".

----------


## Германн

> Сватантрики признают такое, Герман.


Каким конкретно образом?

----------


## Dron

> Каким конкретно образом?


Прямым. Чувственным. С чем прасангики не соглашаются.

----------


## Германн

> Не, это объективно. Например, христианская теология долгое время строилась на античной метафизике - на Платоне с Аристотелем. А в 20 веке начались попытки строить на восточной метафизике, в том числе на буддийской. И знаете - в том числе на прасангхике. Есть такая книжка: John P. Keenan, *Meaning of Christ: A Mahayana Theology*. Аж 89-го года. Там всё христианское богословие на пустотепустоты строится. Вот про автора: http://www.mahayanatheology.net/keenan.html


Христианство вряд ли превратится во второй Бон. Не потому, что невозможно переформатировать внешнее учение во внутреннее (можно!) - но потому, что именно это никому и не нужно. Скорее, это ещё одна версия старой доброй адвайты, с разрывом двух истин и отказом от подобия иллюзии в пользу чистой иллюзии.

----------


## Германн

> Прямым. Чувственным. С чем прасангики не соглашаются.


Насколько понимаю, речь о том, что опыт с необходимостью обладает именно таким признаком, а не другим - с чем спорит прасангика (выделяя признаки условно, без жёсткой фиксации на идеале абсолютной точности). Реальность со своей стороны это другое: когда реальность есть, а опыта может не быть. Признаки опыта во всей своей однозначности есть, со своей стороны, когда опыт отсутствует, ещё не отлит в эту объективно сущую форму: в этом можно упрекать. В любом случае, это не всеобщая универсальная форма, одна и та же за любым опытом: не Бог Признаки разные. Сватантрика совместима с ПП.

----------


## Германн

Если сказать по-простому (а можно и так): суть буддизма - учение о пустоте, а буддизм, по словам Е.С. Далай-Ламы, учение нетеистическое. Если в это поверить: то вот он, пожалуйста, точный критерий отличия буддизма от всех прочих учений. Если же более абстрактно:

1. Шуньявада.
2. Совместимость с ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Насколько понимаю, речь о том, что опыт с необходимостью обладает именно таким признаком, а не другим - с чем спорит прасангика .


С каких пор этот бред стал равен спорам МC vs МП?

----------


## Германн

> С каких пор этот бред стал равен спорам МП vs МП?


Существует объективная реальность, признаки которой можно точно выявить йогапратьякшей - и если они не выявились, значит созерцание недостаточно точное? Этому никто не учит (созерцанию объективной реальности, существующей *независимо от опыта*, со своей стороны). Спор о статусе признаков не постулирует абсолютную реальность, спор о необходимости именно таких признаков, жёстко фиксированных, с одной стороны - и об условном выделении признаков (без жёсткой фиксации), с другой стороны. Дхармы (виды опыта) - это то, что есть. За дхармами нет дхармина.

Гаудапада учит об абсолютной реальности Бога, сущей со своей стороны, отдельно и независимо от полностью иллюзорных явлений, при том что все явления возникают из Бога и являются им. В отличие от мадхьямака-сватантрики, это несовместимо с отсутствием всеобщего субстрата (то есть с ПП). За дхармами нет дхармина. У Гаудапады есть дхармин: один на все дхармы всех сантан.

----------


## Dron

> ]Существует объективная реальность, признаки которой можно точно выявить йогапратьякшей - и если они не выявились, значит созерцание недостаточно точное?


Созерцание дает ровно те результаты,которые в него вложены путем воззрения, или иные?

----------


## Германн

> Хочу заметить, что никто не отрицает различия между адвайта-ведантой и буддизмом в любом его проявлении. Просто это различие не в пустотепустоты.


А в чём принципиальное, фундаментальное (не внешнее, второстепенное) различие? В чём различие большее, чем между двумя направлениями шиваизма?
Пустота пустоты это бессубстратность пустоты. Пустота (в буддийском дискурсе) единственная категория, которую можно внятно представить всеобщей субстанцией, поскольку всё пусто. Но пустота пуста: отдельно от дхарм, со своей стороны (как Абсолют) она не существует. В отличие от Брахмана. "Всё есть Брахман" - не то же самое, что "всё пусто". Взаимоисключающие концепции, если не постулируется всеобщий субстрат: если учение совместимо с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Созерцание дает ровно те результаты,которые в него вложены путем воззрения, или иные?


Созерцание даёт результаты, которые воззрение адекватно отражает - но которые нельзя *жёстко зафиксировать* в рамках слов. Почему прасангики выделяют признаки опыта условно, а не с абсолютной точностью (несуществующей). Спор об этой точности, о статусе свалакшаны, разделяет МП и МС.

----------


## Dron

> Созерцание даёт результаты, которые воззрение адекватно отражает - но которые нельзя жёстко зафиксировать в рамках слов


Кому нельзя? Вам ? Всем?

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Кому нельзя? Вам ? Всем?


Абсолютной точности не существует: все слова условны. Поэтому, признаки в МП выделяются условно: при сохранении адекватности слов. 
Спор не о признаках, но о статусе признаков (свалакшаны). Стоит ли относиться к признакам как к чему-то жёстко заданному, абсолютно ясному из слов.
Мне по прежнему непонятно, где в мадхьямака-сватантрике Вы усмотрели нечто, что можно-таки спутать со всеобщей субстанцией. Всеобщего признака (универсальной свалакшаны) нет, например, и в помине: а спор там о статусе признаков. Если учение *совместимо с ПП*, то зачем его здесь обсуждать?

----------


## Dron

> Абсолютной точности не существует: все слова условны. Поэтому, и признаки МП выделяются условно.


Абсолютная точность в рамках игры существует. Она знакома каждому младенцу.

Вы вознамерились путать абсолютную точность в рамках покера с абсолютной истиной МП, да?

----------


## Германн

> Абсолютная точность в рамках игры существует. Она знакома каждому младенцу.
> Вы вознамерились путать абсолютную точность в рамках покера с абсолютной истиной МП, да?


Только обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что одна на всех, всеобщая свалакшана не постулируется: даже если может быть чётко фиксирована, точно выражена словесно, как считают сватантрики. Что это значит? То, что не постулируется универсальная субстанция. Что может перепутаться с такой субстанцией в буддизме (в шуньяваде)? Пустота. Как называется отказ от совершения такой ошибки? Пустота пустоты.

Сватантрика - шуньявада.
Сватантрика совместима с ПП.
Значит, сватантрика - Будда-Дхарма.

----------


## Нико

> Сватантрика - шуньявада.
> Сватантрика совместима с ПП.
> Значит, сватантрика - Будда-Дхарма.


Сватантрика несовместима с ПП, как и Вайбхашика, в которой признаётся реальность феноменов.

----------


## Германн

> Сватантрика несовместима с ПП, как и Вайбхашика, в которой признаётся реальность феноменов.


Для того, чтоб эти школы были несовместимы с ПП, они должны постулировать всеобщую субстанцию, постулировать универсальный  субстрат, один дхармин-носитель на все дхармы всех потоков. Какой носитель общий для всех сантан? Где постулировался Атман-Брахман?

----------


## Нико

> Для того, чтоб эти школы были несовместимы с ПП, они должны постулировать всеобщую субстанцию, постулировать универсальный  субстрат, один дхармин-носитель на все дхармы. Какой носитель общий для всех дхарм?


Мне кажется, что для того, чтобы школа была несовместима с ПП, в её доктринах должно отсутствовать понятие ПП, либо присутствовать некое самобытие. Разве не так?

----------


## Dron

> Только обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что одна на всех, всеобщая свалакшана не постулируется


Герман, я так и не вижу ясной формулировки "El Principo". Просто есть здоровое намерение его понять, и применять самостоятельно, а то, пока, ничего не ясно, и по каждому отдельному случаю приходится обращаться к вам. Куда это годится, Герман?
Вот вы пишите:


> всеобщая свалакшана не постулируется


 так и всеобщая материя в ленинизме Вантуса также не постулируется. Что прикажете, телеги мертвого террориста считать Дхармой?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, я так и не вижу ясной формулировки "El Principo". Просто есть здоровое намерение его понять, и применять самостоятельно, а то, пока, ничего не ясно, и по каждому отдельному случаю приходится обращаться к вам. Куда это годится, Герман?


Ответ прасангиков на критику сватантриков (показывающий сущность разногласий) содержится в 5-м томе Ламрима на стр. 41-43. Процитирую:

(б1.2) Как отрицается эта [отличительная особенность мадхъямы] 

Итак, по системе Покровителя Нагарджуны, явления не обладают ни малейшей самосущей частицей. Если бы имело место самобытие, были бы невозможны никакие элементы сансары и нирваны; а поскольку этих элементов не может не быть, то, принимая «связанность», Освобождение и все остальные элементы, необходимо признать отсутствие самобытия. Однако вы, [мнимые мадхъямики], говорите: «Раз вещи лишены самосущего бытия, что еще может существовать?! Поэтому, отрицая “связанность”, Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение и прочее, не надо присовокуплять [к отрицаемому] характеристику “абсолютное” и т.д. [Все это просто] отрицается логикой отрицания самобытия». Но подумайте—разве [вы] не отрицаете таким [суждением] возможность при отсутствии самобытия утверждать «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, разрушение и прочее?! 
Можете возразить: «По мнению наставника, “связанность”, Освобождение и прочие элементы сансары и нирваны условно существуют. Мы тоже признаем их условно. Значит, ошибки нет». Такое [возражение] нелогично по следующей причине: Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что *явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами*. Но тогда, поскольку логика отрицания самобытия должна отрицать даже условное самобытие и поскольку вы полагаете, что она   отрицает «связанность», Освобождение и прочее, — совершенно ясно, что вы отрицаете даже условную «связанность», Освобождение и прочее. 
Короче говоря, если [вы] считаете, что отсутствие самобытия и «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение несовместимы, то никак не возможны две истины—согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, со всеми элементами сансары и нирваны. Таким образом [вы] отрицаете уникальную отличительную особенность мадхъямиков. 
А если не считаете, что они несовместимы, то *нет никакого подлинного основания утверждать, что логика отрицания самобытия — без всякой нужды присовокупления к отрицаемому любой характеристики* — отрицает возникновение, прекращение, «связанность», Освобождение и прочее. Итак, [по-вашему] логика отрицания самобытия отрицает причины и следствия, но тогда [вы] полагаете, что при отсутствии самобытия невозможно возникновение, исчезновение и прочее. Значит, совершенно ясно, что [ваше мнение] ничем не отличается от возражения реалистов, предcтавленного в 24-м разделе [«Коренной мудрости» (24.1)]: 

         «Если все это пусто, 
         то нет ни появления, ни исчезновения, 
         и, стало быть, для вас, [мадхъямиков], 
         не существуют Четыре благородные истины»,— 

    и представленного в «Опровержении возражений» (1): 

         «Если все вещи 
         не обладают самобытием, 
         то и ваши слова лишены самобытия, 
         [и потому] не могут отрицать самобытие.» 
__


То есть, спор идёт не об отсутствии самобытия дхарм (здесь сватантрики солидарны с прасангиками) а о статусе свалакшаны, статусе собственного признака (характеристики). Прасангики упрекают сватантриков в том, что они, отрицая самобытие дхарм, приписывают самобытие признакам. Единство абсолютной и относительной истины, без их иерархического подчинения по типу реальный Абсолют - голая иллюзия (как в адвайте) означает, что у дхарм нет самобытия, но дхармы несубстанционально проявляются - и можно условно выделять сущуственный признак, характеристику (свалакшану) дхармы, что будет адекватно указывать на вид опыта, который тоже жёстко не фиксирован.

Но при чём тут ПП?

----------


## Германн

> Вот вы пишите: так и всеобщая материя в ленинизме Вантуса также не постулируется. Что прикажете, телеги мертвого террориста считать Дхармой?


 «Материя есть философская категория для обозначения *объективной реальности*, которая дана человеку в ощущениях его, которая копируется, фотографируется, отображается нашими ощущениями, *существуя независимо от них*» В.И. Ленин.

----------


## Dron

> «Материя есть философская категория для обозначения *объективной реальности*, которая дана человеку в ощущениях его, которая копируется, фотографируется, отображается нашими ощущениями, *существуя независимо от них*» В.И. Ленин.


Ну да, еще он жил в шалаше. Где молниеносное блистание Принципа?

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну да, еще он жил в шалаше. Где молниеносное блистание Принципа?


Бгг, на место пустоты (когда *всё пусто*) В.И. Ленин поставил материю (когда *всё материально*). Назовём эту материю ленинской "пустотой". Ленинская "пустота" существует как объективная реальность, существуя независимо от видов опыта (от дхарм) - что доктринально несовместимо с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти.

----------


## Dron

> Бгг, на место пустоты (когда *всё пусто*) В.И. Ленин поставил материю (когда *всё материально*). Назовём эту материю ленинской "пустотой". Ленинская "пустота" существует как объективная реальность, существуя независимо от видов опыта (от дхарм) - что доктринально несовместимо с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти.


Но не совместимо с МС, да?

----------


## Германн

Да ни одна буддийская школа не постулирует объективной реальности, существующей отдельно и независимо от дхарм! Это же атман/дхармин, тот самый. *Пустота пустоты* Чандракирти то же самое, что *анатман/анатта*, на махаянском языке.

----------


## Dron

> Да ни одна буддийская школа не постулирует объективной реальности, существующей отдельно и независимо от дхарм! Это же атман, тот самый.


Постулирует, с т.з. МП, причем- все поголовно. Вы согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Постулирует, с т.з. МП, причем- все поголовно. Вы согласны?


Не согласен с тем, что ортодоксальные школы постулируют индивидуальный атман (Атман, Дживу) или вселенский атман (Брахман, Шиву). Мадхьямака-прасангика критикует приписывание реальности более тонким категориям: собственным признакам дхарм, например. Между свалакшаной и Атманом-Брахманом огромная дистанция! *Даже прямо постулируя реальность первого, не утверждают реальность второго*: не противоречат пустоте пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Не согласен с тем, что буддийские школы постулируют индивидуальный атман


С т.з  МП все школы постулируют индивидуальный атман. Вы согласны с этим?

----------


## Германн

> С т.з  МП все школы постулируют индивидуальный атман. Вы согласны с этим?


Я про дживу (душу, субстанциональную пудгалу), что было достаточно ясно определено. Мадхьямака-прасангика показывает, что как за скандхами не стоит объективно сущая, отдельная от них пудгала-атман, так нет самобытия и у более тонких категорий.

----------


## Dron

> Я про дживу (душу, субстанциональную пудгалу), что было достаточно ясно определено.


А я про объект отрицания в разных школах. что также было достаточно ясно определено. Итак- индуистскую романтику и сопли - в сторону. Есть по настоящему интересный вопрос:



> С т.з МП все школы постулируют индивидуальный атман. Вы согласны с этим?

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Мадхьямака-прасангика показывает, что как за скандхами не стоит объективно сущий *атман*, так нет самобытия у более тонких категорий (признаков и пр) *Индивидуальный атман* (пудгала, джива) используется в качестве примера, иллюстрации: это метафора.

----------


## Dron

> Мадхьямака-прасангика показывает, что как за скандхами не стоит объективно сущая, отдельная от них пудгала -*атман* - так нет самобытия и у более тонких категорий


То есть, вы согласны, что с т.з МП у всех есть атман в шкафу?

----------


## Германн

> То есть, вы согласны, что с т.з МП у всех есть атман в шкафу?


Индивидуальный атман (джива) используется в качестве примера, иллюстрации: это метафора. Прасангики не подозревают в каждой дхарме вайбхашиков живое существо: критика не в этом. И даже если вайбхашик прямо постулирует реальность дхарм, он не постулирует Атман-Брахман, несовместимый с ПП.

----------


## Dron

> Индивидуальный атман (джива) используется в качестве примера, иллюстрации: это метафора.


Паспорт ваш используйте в качестве примера.
Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?

----------


## Германн

> Паспорт ваш используйте в качестве примера.
> Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?


Дрон, у нас снова всё упёрлось в то, что значение слова полностью зависит от контекста. Есть истина и истина. Есть атман и атман. И так далее.
Вселенский Атман (противоположный пустоте пустоты) не постулирует ни одна ортодоксальная школа.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мадхьямака-прасангика показывает, что как за скандхами не стоит объективно сущий *атман*, так нет самобытия у более тонких категорий (признаков и пр) *Индивидуальный атман* (пудгала, джива) используется в качестве примера, иллюстрации: это метафора.


И тем не менее в Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутре прямо сказано, что анатмавада (по сути в том виде, как она представлена в мадхьямаке-прасангике) предназначена для тех неразумных, которые склонны представлять себе атман как нечто материальное. А на самом деле:

Even though he has said that all phenomena [dharmas] are devoid of the Self, it is not that they
are completely/ truly devoid of the Self. What is this Self? Any phenomenon [dharma] that is
true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and
whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama], is termed 'the Self' [atman]. This
is as in the case of the great Doctor who well understands the milk medicine. The same is the
case with the Tathagata. For the sake of beings, he says "there is the Self in all things" O you the
four classes! Learn Dharma thus!"
Source: http://www.lirs.ru/do/Mahaparinirvan...,Page,2007.pdf

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, у нас снова всё упёрлось в то, что значение слова полностью зависит от контекста. Есть истина и истина. Есть атман и атман. И так далее.
> Вселенский Атман (противоположный пустоте пустоты) не постулирует ни одна ортодоксальная школа.


Так примите мой контекст. Немедленно полегчает. Вы готовы принять мой контекст?

----------


## Германн

"Власть слов над людьми поистине поразительна. Вместо того, чтобы использовать слова лишь как средства для фиксирования результатов своих наблюдений реальности, люди самое реальность видят лишь в той мере и в том освещении, к каким их вынуждают слова" (с) А.А. Зиновьев.

----------


## Dron

> "Власть слов над людьми поистине поразительна. Вместо того, чтобы использовать слова лишь как средства для фиксирования результатов своих наблюдений реальности, люди самое реальность видят лишь в той мере и в том освещении, к каким их вынуждают слова" (с) А.А. Зиновьев.


Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?

----------


## Германн

> Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?


Что именно Вы называете таким атманом?

----------


## Dron

> Что именно Вы называете таким атманом?


Самобытие.
Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?

----------


## Германн

> И тем не менее в Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутре прямо сказано, что учение об анатмане предназначено для тех неразумных, которые склонны представлять себе атман как нечто материальное. А на самом деле:
> 
> Even though he has said that all phenomena [dharmas] are devoid of the Self, it is not that they
> are completely/ truly devoid of the Self. What is this Self? Any phenomenon [dharma] that is
> true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and
> whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama], is termed 'the Self' [atman]. This
> is as in the case of the great Doctor who well understands the milk medicine. The same is the
> case with the Tathagata. For the sake of beings, he says "there is the Self in all things" O you the
> four classes! Learn Dharma thus!"
> Source: http://www.lirs.ru/do/Mahaparinirvan...,Page,2007.pdf


Вы сделали из этого вывод, что Будда сначала учил буддизму - а потом вдруг опомнился, и начал учить индуизму, с Атманом-Брахманом? Как Вы сами понимаете такой атман? (Если Вы заметили, я стараюсь всегда уточнять: "индуистский атман").

----------


## Германн

> Самобытие.
> Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?


Самобытие чего конкретно? Чже Цонкапа писал про сватантриков: "Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами". Как видите, самобытие дхарм они не признают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы сделали из этого вывод


я просто уточняю.
а выводы делайте сами.
если буду с чем-то несогласен - поправлю.
Несомненно одно: в сутрах третьего поворота проповедан *"sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya] Атман".*

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Самобытие чего конкретно?


Вас. Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?

----------


## Германн

> я просто уточняю.
> а выводы делайте сами.
> если буду с чем-то несогласен - поправлю


Мой вывод такой, что буддийский атман анатман.

----------


## Германн

> Вас. Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?


Сватантрики не признают самобытие пудгалы. Ответ: нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мой вывод такой, что буддийский атман анатман.


возьметесь описать различия?
(тока, радибога, без пп. впрочем, как Вам угодно)))

----------


## Германн

> возьметесь описать различия?
> (тока, радибога, без пп. впрочем, как Вам угодно)))


Не существует отдельно от дхарм.

----------


## Dron

> Сватантрики не признают самобытие пудгалы. Ответ: нет.


Добрые католики тоже не признает самобытие пудгалы, ибо никогда его не утверждали.
 Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?

----------


## Германн

> Добрые католики тоже не признает самобытие пудгалы, ибо никогда его не утверждали.


Конечно, добрые католики утверждают самобытие пудгалы. Личность этой единственной жизни - бессмертна.




> Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?


Согласны ли Вы с тем, что нужно из контекста понимать значение слов, а не приписывать отдельно взятым словам единственный и однозначный смысл?

----------


## Dron

> Конечно, добрые католики утверждают самобытие пудгалы. Личность этой единственной жизни - бессмертна.


Вы слышали о вратах Наланды?



> Согласны ли вы, что, с т.з. МП все остальные школы признают атман?

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не существует отдельно от дхарм.


то есть существует совместно с дхармами?
значит, дхармы sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya]

кстати, на форуме, оказывается, публиковался черновой перевод фрагментов Сутры:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2343&s=

----------


## Германн

> Вы слышали о вратах Наланды?


С точки зрения мадхьямака-прасангики, все остальные воззрения имеют хотя бы оттенок представления о самобытии. Но самобытие приписывается разным категориям. Чтоб войти в противоречие с пустотой пустоты, нужно постулировать вселенский Атман, всеобщую субстанцию. Шраваки этого не делали - не противоречили ПП, даже при том, что самобытие дхарм было органично для вайбхашики. Что здесь непонятного? Дхармы не вселенский Атман.

----------


## Dron

> С точки зрения мадхьямака-прасангики, все остальные воззрения имеют хотя бы оттенок представления о самобытии.


Не оттенок. Вы согласны?

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> то есть существует совместно с дхармами?
> значит, дхармы sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya]
> 
> кстати, на форуме, оказывается, публиковался черновой перевод фрагментов Сутры:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2343&s=


Не существует отдельно от дхарм, со своей стороны. Существование совместно с дхармами и т.д. не утверждалось.

----------


## Германн

> Не оттенок. Вы согласны?


Не согласен. Чже Цонкапа писал про сватантриков: "Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами". У таких оппонентов не было позитивного утверждения самобытия, этот оттенок вскрывался анализом.

----------


## Dron

> Не согласен. Чже Цонкапа писал про сватантриков: "Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами". Как видите, самобытие дхарм (оппонировавшие Цонкапе) сватантрики не признают.


А где же "оттенок"?

----------


## Германн

> А где же "оттенок"?


У таких оппонентов не было позитивного утверждения самобытия, оттенок самобытия вскрывался анализом. Будем продолжать спорить о словах?

----------


## Dron

> Не согласен. Чже Цонкапа писал про сватантриков: "Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами". У таких оппонентов не было позитивного утверждения самобытия, этот оттенок вскрывался анализом.


 Вы вскрыли анализом, что поборники самобытия, на самом деле, его противники, да?

----------


## Dron

> У таких оппонентов не было позитивного утверждения самобытия, оттенок самобытия вскрывался анализом. Будем продолжать спорить о словах?


Ничего подобного, сэр. Будем продолжать спорить о смысле.

----------


## Германн

> Вы вскрыли анализом, что поборники самобытия, на самом деле, его противники, да?


Дрон, я сразу же проводил демаркацию между самобытием дхарм (в чём упрекали шраваков) и более тонким самобытием признаков. И сразу же писал, что сам факт упрёков, если они работали в качестве аргументов, свидетельствует об отсутствии явной вербализации критикуемой позиции. Сущность вскрывали анализом, и показывали в споре: вот ведь как нехорошо у Вас выходит. И сватантрики не постулировали самобытие вселенского Атмана, и в анализе ничего подобного обнаружено у них не было. Сватантрика совместима с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Ничего подобного, сэр. Будем продолжать спорить о смысле.


А он не так уж прост. 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 39-40 
Даже Будда не хотел об этом сразу проповедовать, настолько вопрос тонок.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, я сразу же проводил демаркацию между самобытием дхарм (в чём упрекали шраваков) и более тонким самобытием признаков.


Где именно вы проводили такую нехилую демаркацию?

----------


## Dron

> А он не так уж прост. 
> http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 39-40 
> Даже Будда не хотел об этом сразу проповедовать, настолько вопрос тонок.


А некоторые дубы совсем не тонки, как вы считаете? Вы сколько раз плакали у дуба, под которым застрелили Грибоедова?

----------


## Нико

> А некоторые дубы совсем не тонки, как вы считаете? Вы сколько раз плакали у дуба, под которым застрелили Грибоедова?


Меня поражает любовь к философии, "пытливость ума" и полная упёртость некоторых участников этого 241-страничного диспута. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не существует отдельно от дхарм, со своей стороны. Существование совместно с дхармами и т.д. не утверждалось.


если не существует отдельно, значит, существует совместно.
третьего не дано )))

----------


## Нико

> Не согласен. Чже Цонкапа писал про сватантриков: "Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами".


Это где он такое писал? Не вырывайте фразы из контекста, плиз.

----------


## Нико

> Бгг, на место пустоты (когда *всё пусто*) В.И. Ленин поставил материю (когда *всё материально*). Назовём эту материю ленинской "пустотой". Ленинская "пустота" существует как объективная реальность, существуя независимо от видов опыта (от дхарм) - что доктринально несовместимо с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти.


 У Вас подмена понятий? Вы всё что угодно готовы заменить на пустоту? пустоты?

Тогда замените пустоту в СМ, т.е. самобытие вещей (половинчатое, но тем не менее, хм) на ПП. И утверждайте себе спокойно, что пустота в СМ совместима с пустотой в МП.

----------


## Нико

> То есть, спор идёт не об отсутствии самобытия дхарм (здесь сватантрики солидарны с прасангиками) а о статусе свалакшаны, статусе собственного признака (характеристики). Прасангики упрекают сватантриков в том, что они, отрицая самобытие дхарм, приписывают самобытие признакам. Единство абсолютной и относительной истины, без их иерархического подчинения по типу реальный Абсолют - голая иллюзия (как в адвайте) означает, что у дхарм нет самобытия, но дхармы несубстанционально проявляются - и можно условно выделять сущуственный признак, характеристику (свалакшану) дхармы, что будет адекватно указывать на вид опыта, который тоже жёстко не фиксирован.


Т.е. сватантрики условно признают самобытие --  существование в силу собственных свойств. Вот Вам уже расхождение с ПП.

----------


## Германн

_Дрон, я сразу же проводил демаркацию между самобытием дхарм (в чём упрекали шраваков) и более тонким самобытием признаков._


> Где именно вы проводили такую нехилую демаркацию?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558446

----------


## Германн

> если не существует отдельно, значит, существует совместно.
> третьего не дано )))


Эта теория или истинна, или ошибочна, третьего не дано. Я считаю, ошибочна: Чже Цонкапа специально акцентировал, что дхармы пусты от самобытия, но проявляются: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558485 Полностью Пробуждёный Будда как Атман не пуст от мудрости, но по-прежнему пуст от самобытия: асанкрита дхармы "тела" дхарм - Дхармакаи - пусты. За ними не стоит носитель (дхармин): у дхарм нет реальной со своей стороны подкладки.
"Сама" _пустота_ такой подкладкой дхарм (видов опыта) не является. Хотя всё пусто, пустота не всеобщий субстрат: что называется сами-знаете-как.

----------


## Нико

> Чже Цонкапа специально акцентировал, что дхармы пусты от самобытия, но проявляются: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558485


Ну да, дхармы имеют свойство проявляться и даже функционировать, будучи пустыми от самобытия. В этом и загвоздка воззрения МП: нужно научиться не видеть в этом противоречия.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это где он такое писал? Не вырывайте фразы из контекста, плиз.


http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 42.

----------


## Германн

> Ну да, дхармы имеют свойство проявляться и даже функционировать, будучи пустыми от самобытия. В этом и загвоздка воззрения МП: нужно научиться не видеть в этом противоречия.


Заставляют же видеть противоречия две крайности: привычные тенденции сансарного ума. Или абсолютное бытие - или голое небытие, или их комбинация. Поэтому, обычный человек больше открыт к пониманию вайбхашики: в которой допустимо понимание дхарм как реальных. И воззрение вайбхашики, как Будда-Дхарма, выше самого утончённого современного шиваизма, потому что учит самовоспроизводящемуся циклу причинно-зависимого возникновения, не постулируя за ним вселенский Атман как абсолютное бытие.

----------


## Нико

QUOTE]http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf Стр. 42.[/QUOTE]


Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандра-
кирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия
даже условно, признается и вами. Но тогда, посколь-
ку логика отрицания самобытия должна отрицать
даже условное самобытие и поскольку вы полагаете,
что она отрицает «связанность», Освобождение и
прочее,—совершенно ясно, что вы отрицаете даже
условную «связанность», Освобождение и прочее.
Короче говоря, если [вы] считаете, что отсутствие
самобытия и «связанность», Освобождение, возник-
новение, прекращение несовместимы, то никак не
возможны две истины—согласие пустоты, отсут-
ствия самобытия, со всеми элементами сансары и
нирваны.* Таким образом [вы] отрицаете уникальную
отличительную особенность мадхъямиков.*
А если не считаете, что они несовместимы, то нет
никакого подлинного основания утверждать, что ло-
гика отрицания самобытия—без всякой нужды при-
совокупления к отрицаемому любой характеристи-
ки—отрицает возникновение, прекращение, «свя-
занность», Освобождение и прочее.
Итак, [по-вашему] логика отрицания самобытия
отрицает причины и следствия, но тогда [вы] пола-
гаете, что при отсутствии самобытия невозможно
возникновение, исчезновение и прочее. Значит,
совершенно ясно, что [ваше мнение] ничем не отлича-
ется от возражения реалистов, предcтавленного в 24-м
разделе [«Коренной мудрости» (24.1)]:


Непонятно, откуда взялась эта фраза, возможно, ошибка в перероде. Далее же по тексту чётко явствует, что лама Цонкапа спорит со сватантриками именно как с реалистами, которые считают отрицание самобытия нигилизмом. Вчитайтесь.

----------

Иоанн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Буддийский Атман заключается в том, что Дхармакая-Будде (Дхармакая - "тело" [асанскрита] дхарм) уже не нужно разотождествляться с дхармами, как это было с санскрита дхармами: не нужно не-я (анатта, анатман). Дхармакая-Будда не пуст от мудрости: мудрость Будды, опыт конечного Пробуждения, налицо. Но Будда не редуцируется к этим асанскрита дхармам: они по-прежнему пусты, бессамостны. У дхарм нет носителя (дхармина). Буддийский Атман не существует отдельно от дхарм, не является чем-то реальным со своей стороны.

----------


## Германн

> Непонятно, откуда взялась эта фраза, возможно, ошибка в перероде. Далее же по тексту чётко явствует, что лама Цонкапа спорит со сватантриками именно как с реалистами, которые считают отрицание самобытия нигилизмом. Вчитайтесь.


Сватантрики (оппоненты Цонкапы) отрицают самобытие дхарм, как и прасангики. Цонкапа упрекает их в том, что они не отрицают самобытие свалакшаны (характерного признака) - считая такое отрицание нигилизмом, как будто без самобытия свалакшаны эти характерные признаки, как и дхармы, исчезнут. Поэтому, он приравнивает их позицию к позиции реалистов-вайбхашиков, цепляющихся за самобытие дхарм. При том, что сватантрики отрицают самобытие дхарм - но цепляются за самобытие признаков, свалакшаны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Буддийский Атман заключается в том, что Дхармакая-Будде (Дхармакая - "тело" [асанскрита] дхарм) уже не нужно разотождествляться с дхармами, как это было с санскрита дхармами: не нужно не-я (анатта, анатман).


"Терма Германна", том 4.




> Буддийский Атман не существует отдельно от дхарм, не является чем-то реальным со своей стороны.


Это про Дхармакая-Будду, бгг.

----------

Иоанн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сватантрики (оппоненты Цонкапы) отрицают самобытие дхарм, как и прасангики. Цонкапа упрекает их в том, что они не отрицают самобытие свалакшаны (характерного признака) - считая такое отрицание нигилизмом, как будто без самобытия свалакшаны эти характерные признаки, как и дхармы, исчезнут. Поэтому, он приравнивает их позицию к позиции реалистов-вайбхашиков, цепляющихся за самобытие дхарм. При том, что сватантрики отрицают самобытие дхарм - но цепляются за самобытие признаков, свалакшаны.


А Вы уверены, что знакомы с воззрением сватантриков? (Осторожно так спрашиваю, нервно читая мантры в стороне)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы видите проблему в том, что в Китае были буддийские мыслители? Китай буддийская страна. Даосизм доктринально несовместим с пустотой пустоты. 
> Гаудапада с самого начала постулирует всеобщуя субстанцию. Доктринальная несовместимость с пустотой пустоты.


Цзун Ми признавал за даосизмом относительную истинность, впрочем, для него также относительно истинными, неполными были и буддийские школы вроде Читтаматры и Мадхъямаки, в отличие от учения Хуаянь

----------


## Германн

> А Вы уверены, что знакомы с воззрением сватантриков? (Осторожно так спрашиваю, нервно читая мантры в стороне)


Шантаракшита, "Украшение Мадхьямаки" с комментариями Топка Юлгьял Ринпоче. В комментариях специально опровергается адвайта-веданта. 
На вайбхашику со сватантрикой непохоже. И никакого всеобщего субстрата там нет.

----------


## Нико

> Шантаракшита, "Украшение Мадхьямаки" с комментариями Топка Юлгьял Ринпоче. В комментариях специально опровергается адвайта-веданта. 
> На вайбхашику со сватантрикой непохоже. И никакого всеобщего субстрата там нет.


А Бхававивеку там?

----------


## Dron

> [I]Дрон, я сразу же проводил демаркацию между самобытием дхарм (в чём упрекали шраваков) и более тонким самобытием признаков.


Черт возьми, Герман, даже уголь не побледнеет от полировки: изложите-ка это, невкуриваемое, на Джамбу, никем, до сих пор, чудо: два самобытия.

----------

Иоанн (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Черт возьми, Герман, даже уголь не побледнеет от полировки: изложите-ка это, невкуриваемое, на Джамбу, никем, до сих пор, чудо: два самобытия.


(Вот видите как усложняется беседа. А ведь заявлен предмет обсуждения: отношение буддизма к внешним учениям.)
Не два самобытия, а более простое (у вайбхашиков) - или более тонкое (у сватантриков) самобытие. Самобытие дхармы - или свалакшаны.
Уже была цитата из Цонкапы, где он признаёт согласие в отрицании самобытия дхарм, объединяющее прасангиков и сватантриков, но обнаруживает самобытие собственных признаков у сватантриков, что критикует. Прасангики выделяют собственные признаки, но не считают их реальными со своей стороны, жёстко фиксированными: признаки с т.зр. прасангики пусты от самобытия. Так признаки и выделяются, условно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Эта теория или истинна, или ошибочна*, третьего не дано.


Слухайте, Герман, таки не морочьте мне головы.
Вот вы вечно так: делаете утверждение а потом меняете тезис и считаете при этом, будто у вас все увязано. Прям шуллерство какое-то. Рассчитываете на невнимательность собеседника?
Ну причем тут *"теория или истинна, или ошибочна"* когда речь речь шла *о двух вариантах существования - совместно с дхармами или отдельно от дхарм*:




> Не существует отдельно от дхарм, со своей стороны. Существование совместно с дхармами и т.д. не утверждалось.


Вы утверждаете, что:
1) отдельно не существует;
2) Существование совместно с дхармами и т.д. *не утверждалось*
*вот два варианта, о которых шла речь.*

Соответственно, возникает вопрос:* что тогда утверждалось?*
Существует *какой-то третий вариант*? *но ведь третьего*, как вы постоянно утверждаете, *не дано*.
И как быть?

----------


## Нико

> (Вот видите как усложняется беседа.


Она уже давно усложнилась. 




> А ведь заявлен предмет обсуждения: отношение буддизма к внешним учениям.)


И впрямь. )




> Самобытие дхармы - или свалакшаны.


Можете пояснить, что есть "самобытие" у сватантриков? 




> Уже была цитата из Цонкапы, где он признаёт согласие в отрицании самобытия дхарм, объединяющее прасангиков и сватантриков, но обнаруживает самобытие собственных признаков у сватантриков, что критикует.


А признаки -- это дхармы или нет?

----------


## Германн

> А Бхававивеку там?


Не читал.

----------


## Нико

> Не читал.


И понятно, его нет на русском языке. Но можно же комментарии на это почитать.

----------


## Dron

> (Вот видите как усложняется беседа. А ведь заявлен предмет обсуждения: отношение буддизма к внешним учениям.)


Беседа не может усложняться сама по себе, ибо она есть абстракция. Ее усложняют некоторые люди, не желающие отвечать на простые, и, не без некоторой наблюдательности, замечу, односложные вопросы.



> Не два самобытия, а более простое (у вайбхашиков) - или более тонкое (у сватантриков) самобытие. Самобытие дхармы - или свалакшаны.


Вы разве не ввели только что косячный термин, взамен опробованного и верного? Не спутали ль вы "тонкий объект отрицания" с "тонким самобытием"? 
Позвольте выразить негодование.

----------


## Германн

> А признаки -- это дхармы или нет?


Свалакшана это дхарма: прямой опыт, единичное (отмеченное характерным признаком) невербализованное переживание, которое мгновенно. Саманья-лакшана умственный вербализованный конструкт по поводу прямого опыта, интеллектуальное обобщение (содержание прямого опыта рассуждения).

----------


## Германн

> Вы разве не ввели только что косячный термин, взамен опробованного и верного? Не спутали ль вы "тонкий объект отрицания" с "тонким самобытием"? 
> Позвольте выразить негодование.


Да, конечно. Расскажите подробно, как нужно, как правильно. И проведите демаркацию Будда-Дхармы с Натха-сампрадайей (вариант бхеда-абхеды).




> Беседа не может усложняться сама по себе, ибо она есть абстракция. Ее усложняют некоторые люди, не желающие отвечать на простые, и, не без некоторой наблюдательности, замечу, односложные вопросы.


По поводу этих вопросов есть множество мнений. Различие прасангики и сватантрики я бы отнёс к сложнейшим вопросам буддизма. Но если для Вас это просто: хорошо, если Вы подробно разъяните, что к чему. И покажете, чем буддизм отличается от всех прочих учений.

----------


## Tong Po

> Хорошо, рассмотрю вопрос подробней. Не знаю даже, с чего начать, с чего взяться: настолько Гаудапада далёк от совместимости с пустотой пустоты. 
> Там что ни слово - всё о Боге, о всеобщей субстанции, о великом Сознании. Пожалуй, с самого начала текста и начну: 
> 
> Гаудапада 
> 
> "Одни, обдумывая творение, 
> полагают, что оно есть 
> многообразное роскошество, 
> Другие же считают, 
> ...



Германн, Вы что совсем не способны воспринимать написанное? В процитированном Вами отрывке Гаудапада излагает позицию оппонентов , а потом опровергает её! Далее, нельзя сказать, что Гаудапада отрицает функциональность дхарм - он о них вообще ничего не пишет. В его системе нет такого понятия. Вы в курсе, что дхармы - это способ описания феноменов (в Махаяне, по-крайней мере). Гаудапада такой способ не использует. В системе Гаудапады нет никаких проявлений, существующих отдельно. 

Далее с чего Вы взяли, что парикалпита куда-то рассеивается? Если Вы видите мираж в пустыне, допустим, мираж оазиса и воспринимаете это как оазис - то это и есть пар калпита, а вот если Вы знаете, что мираж - это мираж - то это уже и есть паратантра.

----------


## Германн

> И понятно, его нет на русском языке. Но можно же комментарии на это почитать.


Подключайтесь. Я так и не смог понять, где сватантрика постулирует всеобщий субстрат (что несовместимо с ПП): и сколько Дрона ни спрашивал, он как будто не понимает, что только всеобщий субстрат противоречит ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вы что совсем не способны воспринимать написанное? В процитированных Вами отрывках Гаудапада излагает позицию оппонентов , а потом опровергает её!


Так что же, нет у Гаудапады Бога? Который реален со своей стороны - в то время, когда многообразный мир вчистую иллюзорен? Вау.

----------


## Германн

Критерий Будда-Дхармы пока остаётся прежним: 

*1. Шуньявада.
2. Её совместимость с ПП* (отсутствие всеобщего субстрата).

----------


## Tong Po

> Субстанция - это то, что реально со своей стороны (sic!) и лежит в основе явлений, будучи независимым от явлений. У Гаудапады есть такая реальность.


У Гаудапады явлений нету. Вернее есть - но как сновидения. Он сам об этом пишет. Разве сновидения существуют отдельно от сознания? Или сознание от них? У Гаудапады нет ничего "реального со своей стороны", потому что иной стороны нету. Не субстанция у него Брахман - он пишет об этом достаточно ясно. Прочтите четвёртую главу.

----------

Дубинин (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Так что же, нет у Гаудапады Бога? Который реален со своей стороны - в то время, когда многообразный мир вчистую иллюзорен? Вау.


Германн, какая разница какой термин использовать в качестве указателя? Ишвара, Брахман, ...опа?

----------

Дубинин (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У Гаудапады явлений нету. Вернее есть - но как сновидения. Он сам об этом пишет. Разве сновидения существуют отдельно от сознания? Или сознание от них? У Гаудапады нет ничего "реального со своей стороны", потому что иной стороны нету. Не субстанция у него Брахман - он пишет об этом достаточно ясно. Прочтите четвёртую главу.


Брахман реален со своей стороны, и может вообще не видеть сны. Брахман - подкладка (субстанция) сновидения, его субстрат, реальный со своей стороны. А сон полностью иллюзорен.

----------


## Tong Po

> Критерий Будда-Дхармы пока остаётся прежним: 
> 
> *1. Шуньявада.
> 2. Её совместимость с ПП* (отсутствие всеобщего субстрата).


Нет - ЧЕТЫРЕ ПЕЧАТИ. В совокупности. С пониманием их смысла. По Ваше у критерию адвайта - буддизм. Адвайта ягаудапады, во всяком слуае.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Брахман реален со своей стороны, и может вообще не видеть сны. Брахман - подкладка (субстанция) сновидения, его субстрат, реальный со своей стороны. А сон полностью иллюзорен.


Да НЕТУ У НЕГО СТОРОН!!!!!! Сон, конечно, иллюзорен, однако существует.

----------

Дубинин (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет - ЧЕТЫРЕ ПЕЧАТИ. В совокупности. С пониманием их смысла. По Ваше у критерию адвайта - буддизм. Адвайта ягаудапады, во всяком слуае.


Нет. У Гаудапады вся система построена на всеобщем субстрате: всё есть сон одного-единого, на всех, Сознания. ПП есть *отрицание* всеобщего субстрата.
Покажите, как Четыре Печати - в их совокупности - принципиально отличают Будда-Дхарму от Натха-сампрадайи. Чтоб отличие оказалось не таким, как между агхори и лингаятами (в рамках одной религиозной парадигмы) - а качественным, принципиальным, фундаментальным различием. В чём уникальность Будда-Дхармы, отличающая буддизм от всех прочих учений?

----------


## Tong Po

> У Гаудапады вся система построена на всеобщем субстрате: всё есть сон одного-единого, на всех, Сознания. ПП есть отрицание всеобщего субстрата.
> Покажите, как Четыре Печати - в их совокупности - принципиально отличают Будда-Дхарму от Натха-сампрадайи. Чтоб отличие было глубже, чем между агхори и лингаятами.



И что? При чём тут субстанция?

----------


## Нико

> Критерий Будда-Дхармы пока остаётся прежним: 
> 
> *1. Шуньявада.
> 2. Её совместимость с ПП* (отсутствие всеобщего субстрата).


Из ГЛ ЕСДЛ, специально для Вас (это моя последняя наверное, попытка): 

Что есть срединность? Это центр, свободный от двух крайностей — этернализма и нигилизма. Тексты, описывающие принцип срединности, называются текстами Срединного Пути, а сознание, постигающее этот принцип, называется воззрением о Срединном Пути — Мадхьямике. У школы Мадхьямика есть два внутренних подразделения — Мадхьямика Сватантрика (школа Автономии) и Мадхьямика Прасангика (школа Вывода). По всей видимости, эти названия дали двум подшколам тибетские ученые, однако из индийских текстов ясно, почему две группы ученых получили именно такие имена. Ученик Нагарджуны Буддапалита написал комментарий к труду Нагарджуны «Введение в Мадхьямику», в котором, опровергая порождение из себя и из иного, использовал множество логических выводов. Учитель Бхававивека подверг комментарий Буддапалиты критике, заметив, что, помимо выводов, необходимо было также привести автономные, независимые силлогизмы. Система Бхававивеки основана на том, что явления лишены истинного существования, но, кроме того, он утверждает, что условно феномены существуют благодаря наличию собственных свойств. Именно по этой причине его стали называть сватантриком (автономистом), а Буддапалиту — прасангиком (сторонником выводов).
Позже возникла система, взявшая на вооружение воззрение Мадхьямики о том, что ни один феномен не является истинно существующим, а также постулаты школы Читтаматра, опровергающие существование внешних объектов. Это воззрение наиболее подробно изложено в трудах учителя Шантаракшиты. Таким образом, в школе Мадхьямика Сватантрика, в свою очередь, появились два подразделения — школа Саутрантрика Сватантрика Мадхьямика (258) и Йогачара Сватантрика Мадхьямика (259). 
Чандракирти написал комментарий «Введение в Мадхьямику» к "Коренным строфам о срединности" Нагарджуны, в котором отметил, что система Буддапалиты верна; там же он опроверг критические замечания Бхававивеки относительно отдельных положений системы Буддапалиты. В этом труде Чандракирти указал, что последователям Мадхьямики не следует признавать автономные силлогизмы, в которых три свойства рассуждения* (* Соответствует переводу Ф.И.Щербатского.) установлены самостоятельно. Чандракирти и Бхававивека действительно вели ожесточенные дебаты; их главным камнем преткновения являлся вопрос о существовании одинаково воспринимаемых субъектов* (* Сватантрики мадхьямики утверждают, что полноценное сознание, воспринимающее объект как самостоятельно существующий, достоверно, и, соответственно, признают, что познаваемый таким образом объект воспринимается одинаково обеими сторонами, участвующими в диспуте. Основываясь на общем восприятии субъекта, или предмета вывода, сватантрик выдвигает суждение, доказывающее некое качество этого субъекта. См. Jeffrey Hopkins, Meditation on Emp-tiness, Wisdom Publications, Boston 1996.) — Бхававивека утверждал, что они есть, а Чандракирти отрицал их существование. В основе всей этой полемики лежал тот факт, что Чандракирти отрицал даже условное существование объектов в силу собственных свойств, в то время как Бхававивека его признавал. Школы, не относящиеся к Прасангике, считают, что всякое достоверное познание, устанавливающее три свойства логического рассуждения, несомненно верно с точки зрения восприятия им объекта как существующего в силу собственных свойств, в то время как прасангики утверждают, что это невозможно, поскольку любое достоверное познание в этом отношении ошибочно. Таким образом, в диспутах между прасангиками и последователями других систем невозможно найти способ установления существования объектов посредством достоверного познания, который удовлетворял бы обе стороны.
Поэтому, когда прасангики ведут полемику со сторонниками самобытия, пытаясь доказать им, что феномен, такой как росток, не имеет самобытия, в их рассуждениях непременно должны наличествовать три свойства, и действительно, выдвигаемые ими логические аргументы наделены всеми тремя свойствами. Что же до того, как аргумент подтверждается достоверным познанием, в Прасангике это достоверное познание все же считается ошибочным применительно к восприятию объекта как существующего в силу собственных свойств. Оппонент же этой школы отрицает критерии достоверного познания прасангиков. Со своей стороны, оппонент утверждает, что умозаключение и прочее подтверждаются достоверным познанием, которое безошибочно в том смысле, что объект является ему как существующий в силу собственных свойств. Для прасангиков подобных видов достоверного познания не существует.
Таким образом, считается, что для достижения временной цели – победы в диспуте – прасангик использует способ установления средствами достоверного познания, известный оппоненту — стороннику самобытия, — для выдвижения трех свойств рассуждения, чтобы тем самым доказать пустоту феноменов от самобытия. Поэтому рассуждения, используемые прасангиками, называются «умозаключния для других». Однако в действительности наличествующее в потоке ума сторонников самобытия достоверное познание, с помощью которого последние устанавливают три свойства рассуждения, является ошибочным сознанием по отношению к восприятию объекта как установленного в силу собственных свойств, хотя те полагают, что оно безошибочно. Сторонники самобытия не могут отличить существование объекта от его существования в силу собственных свойств, и поэтому, пока они не опровергнут существование объектов в силу собственных свойств, они не поймут, что их достоверное познание, воспринимающее таковыми все феномены, на самом деле ошибочно. Итак, прасангики готовы признать, что в потоке ума сторонников самобытия наличествует достоверное познание, но это достоверное познание отличается от его определения в философских системах сторонников самобытия. Следовательно, прасангики не утверждают, что в потоке ума поборников самобытия отсутствует достоверное познание, способное удостоверить существование трех свойств рассуждения, субъекта и проч.
Так в Мадхьямике возникло деление на школы Мадхьямика Сватантрика и Мадхьямика Прасангика. В текстах этих школ используется одинаковая терминология, например, «отсутствие самобытия», «отсутствие существования объекта в силу собственных свойств», а также фраза «аналитическим путем феномены обнаружить невозможно». Тем не менее, каждая из школ вкладывает в эти понятия свой смысл. Например, когда учитель Бхававивека опровергает утверждение Читтаматры о том, что номинально существующая природа не установлена посредством собственных свойств, он, очевидно, полагает, что условно все феномены установлены посредством собственных свойств. Бхававивека говорит (я изложу его мысль своими словами): «Когда вы заявляете, что номинально существующие природы не установлены посредством собственных свойств, относится ли понятие «номинально существующие природы» к концептуальному сознанию, присваивающему наименование, или к факторам, получающим наименование? Если оно относится к концептуальному сознанию, дающему наименование, тогда, следуя вашей логике, концептуальноее сознание не установлено в силу собственных свойств, а значит, его вообще не существует». Из этих слов Бхававивеки явствует, что в рамках своей собственной системы он признает условное существование концептуального сознания в силу собственных свойств.
Аналогично, Бхававивека отождествляет «я» с ментальным сознанием: так, по его мнению, если искать «я» аналитическим путем среди скандх, искомым «я» становится ментальное сознание. С точки зрения Прасангики, именно из-за утверждения, что ментальное сознание являет собой о «я», или личность, Бхававивеке было трудно противостоять аргументам читтаматринов о существовании в потоке ума каждого существа сознания-хранилища. Как бы то ни было, в школе Прасангика в качестве того, что является личностью, установлено простое «я»: прасангики утверждают, что ни одну из скандх, являющихся основами для обозначения «личность», нельзя определить как личность. Эта позиция прасангиков, устанавливающая в качестве личности простое «я», неуязвима для доводов читтаматринов о существовании сознания-хранилища. Эти темы очень глубоки и довольно сложны для понимания, так что давайте на этом остановимся.
Говоря об бессамостности, прасангики делят ее на бессамостность личности и бессамостность других феноменов. Что касается последовательности в постижении бессамо-стности, то сначала постигается бессамостность личности, а затем — бессамостность других явлений, так как считается, что благодаря определенным качествам субстрата, или личности, легче постичь отсутствие «я» личности.

----------

Иоанн (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> У Гаудапады вся система построена на всеобщем субстрате: всё есть сон одного-единого, на всех, Сознания. ПП есть отрицание всеобщего субстрата.
> Покажите, как Четыре Печати - в их совокупности - принципиально отличают Будда-Дхарму от Натха-сампрадайи. Чтоб отличие не таким, как между агхори и лингаятами, а качественным, принципиальным, фундаментальным.



Вам показать? Зачем? Вы что знакомы с воззрениями агхори? Лингаятов? Много их текстов прочли и проанализировали? Я лично не очень. Потому не возьмусь. 

Я вообще не одержим поисками отличий буддизма от всего. Меня сам по себе буддизм вполне удовлетворяет. Даже, если он не был бы отличен от чего-либо. Не в этом ведь дело  а показать почему воззрения того или иного индивида не буддизм Махаяны я, в большинстве случаев, вполне могу - мне гаудапады, да шанкары как-то редко встречаются.

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да НЕТУ У НЕГО СТОРОН!!!!!! Сон, конечно, иллюзорен, однако существует.


Брахман и есть сон?
Брахмана нет за сном?
Нет сновидящего за сном?
И такой сновидящий не один?

----------


## Tong Po

> Брахман и есть сон?
> Брахмана нет за сном?
> Нет сновидящего за сном?


Нет. ЗА сном нет. Внутри сна нет. Снаружи сна нет. Перед сном нет. Под сном нет. Помимо сна нет. Знаете почему? Угадайтн.

----------


## Германн

> Я вообще не одержим поисками отличий буддизма от всего. Меня сам по себе буддизм вполне удовлетворяет. Даже, если он не был бы отличен от чего-либо. Не в этом ведь дело  а показать почему воззрения того или иного индивида не буддизм Махаяны я, в большинстве случаев, вполне могу - мне гаудапады, да шанкары как-то редко встречаются.


Ну и хорошо. Если Вы практикуете в буддийском центре, под руководством Ламы, идеальная ситуация. Мне не о чем с Вами спорить, и незачем - всецело солидарен. Неважно, кто что думает в деталях: если практика ведёт живая традиция, практик всё равно будет идти по Пути. Если Четыре Печати достаточны, и Вы не смешиваете Будда-Дхарму ни с чем, то Вы совершенно правы, и Вы на правильном Пути.

----------


## Германн

> Нет. ЗА сном нет. Внутри сна нет. Снаружи сна нет. Перед сном нет. Под сном нет. Помимо сна нет. Знаете почему? Угадайтн.


Потому что Абсолют нети-нети, и даже не Спящий - и он без другого. Такой нети-нети и будет за сном, как подкладка: универсальный субстрат.

----------


## Нико

> Если Четыре Печати достаточны


Слава Будде, остановимся на Четырёх печатях. )

----------


## Нико

> Потому что Абсолют нети-нети, и даже не Спящий - и он без другого. Такой нети-нети и будет за сном, как подкладка: универсальный субстрат.


Он Вас преследует во сне, этот Абсолют? Скажите уже честно. Меня преследуют только пустые концепции, не более того.

----------

Tong Po (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Потому что Абсолют нети-нети, и даже не Спящий - и он без другого. Такой нети-нети и будет за сном, как подкладка: универсальный субстрат.


А шунья она что? Не нети-нети? Про неё можно сказать, что она вот это?!!!!!!

----------


## Tong Po

> Потому что Абсолют нети-нети, и даже не Спящий - и он без другого. Такой нети-нети и будет за сном, как подкладка: универсальный субстрат.


Ну-ка, сформулируйте-ка силлогизм, показывающий, что не то и не это есть подкладка за сном.

----------


## Германн

> Чандракирти отрицал даже условное существование объектов в силу собственных свойств, в то время как Бхававивека его признавал


И что? Описан спор о реальности признаков со своей стороны.

----------


## Германн

> Ну-ка, сформулируйте-ка силлогизм, показывающий, что не то и не это есть подкладка за сном.


Всё то и это сон, "недвойственное" же и не то, и не это, нети-нети. Нечто "недвойственное" за сном. 
(Если такое нети-нети, в свою очередь, тоже нети-нети, это означает голое небытие. Тогда нет "недвойственного": оно само себя тотально отрицает.)

----------


## Dron

> Да, конечно. Расскажите подробно, как нужно, как правильно.


Хорошо, расскажу- нужно не косячить. Не косячить- правильно.



> И проведите демаркацию Будда-Дхармы с Натха-сампрадайей (вариант бхеда-абхеды).


А со сложным узором заиндевевшего асфальта под моими ногами тоже требуется провести таковую линию Маннергейма?





> По поводу этих вопросов есть множество мнений.


И только одно достойно внимания.



> Различие прасангики и сватантрики я бы отнёс к сложнейшим вопросам буддизма.


Так отнесите, в отдельной теме, почему нет.



> Но если для Вас это просто: хорошо, если Вы подробно разъяните, что к чему. И покажете, чем буддизм отличается от всех прочих учений.


Герман, нет мифических "всех прочих учений", есть каждое прочее учение поштучно (наречие), и отличия от буддизма у всех разные. 

Нет универсального ответа на ересь, ибо ересь возникает от сиюминутных мыслей. Кои крайне разнообразны.

----------


## Германн

Ну вот, Дрон, как бы ни о чём. Критерий Будда-Дхармы нужен и полезен: чтоб не путать Дхарму с не-Дхармой. У меня такой внятный критерий есть, и это не вызубренные Четыре Печати. Хотя вызубренный символ веры тоже может работать на практику. (Если у человека хорошая карма для практики, его ничем не соблазнить, никаким шиваизмом. У меня карма дурная, и если нет рациональной убеждённости, я соблазняюсь.)

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот, Дрон, как бы ни о чём. 
> Критерий Будда-Дхармы нужен и полезен: чтоб не путать Путь с не-Дхармой.


Какое именно высказывание ни о чем?
Все?

----------


## Tong Po

> Всё то и это сон, "недвойственное" же и не то, и не это, нети-нети. Нечто "недвойственное" за сном. 
> (Если такое нети-нети, в свою очередь, тоже нети-нети, это означает голое небытие. Тогда нет "недвойственного": оно само себя тотально отрицает.)


Я чё-то не увидел логической связи между тем, что " тои это - сон, а значит не о и не это за сном." Как из одного следует другое?!  И, потом, недвойственное не может быт ни за, ни перед, ни против ... О чём упорно пишет Гаудапада и чего Вы упорно не хотите за ечать. А знаете почему? А потому что методами прасангики это не оспаривается. А знаете почему? А потому что Гаудапада, в отличии от Вас, прасангику знал хорошо и великолепно ей пользовался. Что в яиандукья-кариках отлично видно. Но Вы этого замечать не хотите, потому что боитесь. Боитесь того, что Ваша странная теория, которую Вы пестуете и лелеете тут уже почти 300 страниц оказывается несостоятельной.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я чё-то не увидел логической связи между тем, что " тои это - сон, а значит не о и не это за сном." Как из одного следует другое?!  И, потом, недвойственное не может быт ни за, ни перед, ни против ... О чём упорно пишет Гаудапада и чего Вы упорно не хотите за ечать. А знаете почему? А потому что методами прасангики это не оспаривается. А знаете почему? А потому что Гаудапада, в отличии от Вас, прасангику знал хорошо и великолепно ей пользовался. Что в яиандукья-кариках отлично видно. Но Вы этого замечать не хотите, потому что боитесь. Боитесь того, что Ваша странная теория, которую Вы пестуете и лелеете тут уже почти 300 страниц оказывается несостоятельной.


Глокая куздра тоже не оспаривается, потому что она ничто. Такие теории апеллируют к иррациональному, к вере. См. теологический нонкогнитивизм.
Метод прасангики это сведение к абсурду. Если нечто логически противоречиво изначально, достаточно это продемонстировать. Но что делать, если внутренне противоречивое является предметом веры? Ничего. Можно лишь пожелать удачи верующему. Главное, чтоб человек хорошим был. Тогда всё будет хорошо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет. ЗА сном нет. Внутри сна нет. Снаружи сна нет. Перед сном нет. Под сном нет. Помимо сна нет. Знаете почему? Угадайтн.


Есть сон, но нет спящего! (Буддхагхоса специально для БФ).

----------


## Dron

> У меня такой внятный критерий есть,


Его нет. Внятного критерия нет. 



> и это не вызубренные Четыре Печати.


Это явно, ЯВНО не вызубренные 4 печати, согласен с вами. У Панчена с Тендарвой были обсуждения этих печатей, а у вас, как бы внезапно, возникло их понимание, да?)



> Если у человека хорошая карма для практики, его ничем не соблазнить, никаким шиваизмом.


Вы просто не умеете его готовить.



> У меня карма дурная, и если нет вульгарной рассудочной убеждённости, я соблазняюсь.


Если вам угодно косить под убогого, то я могу за секунду найти для вас приют, путем гугла.

----------


## Нико

> И что? Описан спор о реальности признаков со своей стороны.


Вы что-то извлекли из этого?

----------


## Германн

> Его нет. Внятного критерия нет.


Дайте свой. Четыре Печати, в их совокупности? Символ веры?

----------


## Германн

> Вы что-то извлекли из этого?


А в чём противоречие? Мне нечего добавить к уже сказанному.

----------


## Нико

> А в чём противоречие? Мне нечего добавить к уже сказанному.


И мне (.

----------


## Dron

> Дайте свой. Четыре Печати, в их совокупности? Символ веры?


Признайте, что у вас нет внятного критерия, потом поговорим о моем.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Погенерирую-ка кричалки:

Пустота пуста со своей стороны.
Есть пустота, но нет пустотящего.
Пустота пуста от пустоты.
Все дхармы ни пусты, ни непусты.
Пустота и непустота--это слова, Махамати.
Пуст, пуст, опустел, напусто опустел!

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Признайте, что у вас нет внятного критерия, потом поговорим о моем.


Я не знаю уже, как объяснить товарищу Германну с помощью кричалок, шумелок и сопелок то, что он до сих пор понять не может. Какие символы веры? Если разобраться не получается?

----------


## Dron

> Я не знаю уже, как объяснить товарищу Германну с помощью кричалок, шумелок и сопелок то, что он до сих пор понять не может.


Не в этом тема.

----------


## Германн

Из предисловия Исаевой: 

"В современных индологических работах Гаудапада, как правило, предстает мыслителем, который занимался установлением соответствий между микрокосмом человеческой   души в ее разных проявлениях — и макрокосмом онтологических и даже космологических структур. Именно это, как считают исследователи-индологи, и помешало ему избавиться от некоторого резидуума, «осадка» психологии в онтологических построениях. Потому-то, по мнению большинства авторов, даже *противопоставляя высшей реальности Брахмана иллюзорное сновидение*, марево космических и психических явлений, он не сумел прийти к концепции чистого сознания, составившей позднее стержень Шанкаровой адвайты."

Tong Po считает, что Гаудапада *не противопоставляет* высшей реальности Брахмана иллюзорное сновидение:




> Нет. ЗА сном нет. Внутри сна нет. Снаружи сна нет. Перед сном нет. Под сном нет. Помимо сна нет. Знаете почему? Угадайтн.


Мы обсудили с ним альтернативный вариант. Что же касается Гаудапады, высшая реальность Брахмана несовместима с _пустотой пустоты_.

----------


## Германн

> Признайте, что у вас нет внятного критерия, потом поговорим о моем.


У меня есть внятный критерий Будда-Дхармы: 

1. Шуньявада.
2. Её совместимость с _пустотой пустоты_.

----------


## Нико

> У меня есть внятный критерий Будда-Дхармы: 
> 
> 1. Шуньявада.
> 2. Её совместимость с [I]пустотой пустоты


Зацикл.

----------


## Германн

> Есть сон, но нет спящего! (Буддхагхоса специально для БФ).


Да, это было бы по-буддийски. Но Гаудапада противопоставляет высшей реальности Брахмана иллюзорное сновидение. 
_Высшая реальность_ Брахмана напрямую противоречит _пустоте пустоты_ (отсутствию всеобщего субстрата, отрицанию одной на всех субстанции).

----------


## Tong Po

> Из предисловия Исаевой: 
> 
> "В современных индологических работах Гаудапада, как правило, предстает мыслителем, который занимался установлением соответствий между микрокосмом человеческой   души в ее разных проявлениях — и макрокосмом онтологических и даже космологических структур. Именно это, как считают исследователи-индологи, и помешало ему избавиться от некоторого резидуума, «осадка» психологии в онтологических построениях. Потому-то, по мнению большинства авторов, даже *противопоставляя высшей реальности Брахмана иллюзорное сновидение*, марево космических и психических явлений, он не сумел прийти к концепции чистого сознания, составившей позднее стержень Шанкаровой адвайты."
> 
> Tong Po считает, что Гаудапада *не противопоставляет* высшей реальности Брахмана иллюзорное сновидение:
> 
> 
> 
> Мы обсудили с ним альтернативный вариант. Что же касается Гаудапады, высшая реальность Брахмана несовместима с _пустотой пустоты_.


Совместима - читайте внимательно ЧЕТВЁРТУЮ ГЛАВУ. Там - практически прямые цитаты из Нагарджуны. И не в качестве оппонента, а как раз в качестве позиции самого Гаудапады. Это говорит о чём?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1. Шуньявада.
> 2. Её совместимость с пустотой пустоты.


Версия-лайт, для тхеравады:



> 1. Анатмавада.
> 2. Анатман анатмавады. : )

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, это было бы по-буддийски. Но Гаудапада противопоставляет высшей реальности Брахмана иллюзорное сновидение. 
> _Высшая реальность_ Брахмана напрямую противоречит _пустоте пустоты_ (отсутствию всеобщего субстрата, отрицанию одной на всех субстанции).



Вы Гаудападу с Исаевой не путайте. Есть перевод текста Гаудапады - читайте и думайте сами, если способны.

----------


## Германн



----------


## Dron

> У меня есть внятный критерий Будда-Дхармы: 
> 
> 1. Шуньявада.


С т.з. какой школы? Не бывает же абстрактной шуньявады?

Или- бывает?

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы Гаудападу с Исаевой не путайте. Есть перевод текста Гаудапады - читайте и думайте сами, если способны.


Может я и дурак - но точно не один такой. Читая текст Гаудапады, тоже ясно вижу всеобщий субстрат. Но мне известны и более тонкие трактовки адвайты, дело ведь не в уважаемом Гаудападе, дело в принципе. Всё можно обсуждать на уровне значения, независимо от чьих-либо имён или конкретных текстов.

----------


## Tong Po

*Германн, речь идёт не о том, что адвайта - буддизм, а о том, что Ваш критерий несостоятелен.* 

Прочитайте эту освобождающую мантру 111 111 раз. Перед сном.

----------


## Германн

> С т.з. какой школы? Не бывает же абстрактной шуньявады?
> Или- бывает?


Из школы, доктринально совместимой с ПП.

----------


## Tong Po

> Может я и дурак - но точно не один такой. Читая текст Гаудапады, тоже ясно вижу всеобщий субстрат. Но мне известны и более тонкие трактовки адвайты, дело ведь не в уважаемом Гаудападе, дело в принципе. Всё можно обсуждать на уровне значения, независимо от чьих-либо имён или конкретных текстов.



Да Вы можете ясно видеть всё что угодно. Может у Вас дефект зрения? Я-то откуда знаю. Главное ведь правильно различать то, что видишь. Вы вот иллюзию некоего субстрата как иллюзию не воспринимаете. А зря.

----------


## Dron

> Может я и дурак - но точно не один такой.


Гугл ответит на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Германн

> *Германн, речь идёт не о том, что адвайта - буддизм, а о том, что Ваш критерий несостоятелен.* 
> Прочитайте эту освобождающую мантру 111 111 раз. Перед сном.


Звучит заманчиво. Осталось только показать, в чём именно несостоятельность предложенного критерия. У Гаудапады есть всеобщий субстрат (прямая противоположность ПП): это не Будда-Дхарма. Педалирование же полной неописуемости и неизреченности приводит к обнулению значения системы: получается теологический нонкогнитивизм.

----------


## Dron

> Из школы, доктринально совместимой с ПП.


Есть ли абстрактная шуньявада?

----------


## Tong Po

А гугл гугла бывает? Все ли поисковики с этим совместимы? Надо ли пользоваться теми поисковиками, которые с этим несовместимы? Бывает ли верный и неверный гугл? Какой конкретно гугл поддерживает ЕСДЛ?

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Звучит заманчиво. Осталось только показать, в чём именно несостоятельность предложенного критерия. У Гаудапады - всеобщий субстрат (прямая противоположность ПП): это не Будда-Дхарма. Педалирование же полной неописуемости и неизреченности приводит к обнулению значения системы: получается теологический нонкогнитивизм.


Вам это много людей много раз уже показали. Не увидели? К окулисту!

----------


## Dron

> А гугл гугла бывает? Все ли поисковики с этим совместимы? Надо ли пользоваться теми поисковиками, которые с этим несовместимы? Бывает ли верный и неверный гугл? Какой конкретно гугл поддерживает ЕСДЛ?


Мне неведомы ответы на ваши мощные вопросы.

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да Вы можете ясно видеть всё что угодно. Может у Вас дефект зрения? Я-то откуда знаю. Главное ведь правильно различать то, что видишь. Вы вот иллюзию некоего субстрата как иллюзию не воспринимаете. А зря.


Здесь я согласен. После ясного обозначения позиций нужно просто жать друг другу руки и идти пить чай. Главное, чтоб человек хороший был. А читатели разберутся, кто более прав (разумеется, с их точки зрения).




> Вам это много людей много раз уже показали. Не увидели? К окулисту!


А почему мне?  :Smilie: 
Критерий-то работает.

----------


## Нико

> Критерий-то работает


 Где, как и сколько времени?

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Здесь я согласен. После ясного обозначения позиций нужно просто жать друг другу руки и идти пить чай. Главное, чтоб человек хороший был. А читатели разберутся, кто более прав (разумеется, с их точки зрения).
> 
> 
> А почему мне? 
> Критерий-то работает.


Нет не работает: учение и идеи Нагарджуны совместимы с ПП?

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне неведомы ответы на ваши мощные вопросы.


Это, скорее, Германну вопрос.

----------


## Иоанн

Людиии... Можете мне напомнить, о чем вы вообще спорите?  Германн все пытается доказать, что Пустота Пустоты, является доктринальным отличием   Будда Дхармы от других учений?  :EEK!:

----------


## Германн

> Есть ли абстрактная шуньявада?


Есть ортодоксальные школы, совместимые с ПП (и Бон) - есть школы, с ПП несовместимые (небуддийские и неортодоксальные). 
Есть и несовместимая с ПП интерпретация ортодоксальных школ. Будда-Дхарма это шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с ПП.

----------


## Tong Po

> Людиии... Можете мне напомнить, о чем вы вообще спорите?  Германн все пытается доказать, что Пустота Пустоты, является доктринальным отличием   Будда Дхармы от других учений?


Типа того. При этом не знает толком ни других учений, да и в коренных текстах Будда Дхармы ориентируется слабо.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Есть ортодоксальные школы, совместимые с ПП (и Бон) - есть школы, с ПП несовместимые (небуддийские и неортодоксальные). 
> Есть и несовместимая с ПП интерпретация ортодоксальных школ. Будда-Дхарма это шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с ПП.


А абстрактная шуньявада - есть?

----------


## Иоанн

> Типа того


Ясно. 

Следующий вопрос Германну : зачем?

Лично меня разговоры про "Пустоту" немного "напрягают", возбуждая во мне какое то отвратительное чувство умственной приторности, подобно облизыванию чего то гадкого, слизкого и безвкусного.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Людиии... Можете мне напомнить, о чем вы вообще спорите?  Германн все пытается доказать, что Пустота Пустоты, является доктринальным отличием   Будда Дхармы от других учений?


*Доктринальная совместимость* шуньявады с отсутствием всеобщего субстрата, с отсутствием одной на всех субстанции (с ПП). Что значит доктринальная совместимость? Если этот принцип вербализовать, то всё в учении о пустоте останется на своих местах. Это - критерий Будда-Дхармы. Если одной фразой: *шуньявада, совместимая с ПП*. (Учение о пустоте есть в шиваизме, даосизме: но оно несовместимо с ПП, там есть всеобщая субстанция, универсальный дхармин. ПП есть отрицание универсального субстрата.)

Что значит ПП:
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111 по печатному тексту книги.

Ещё раз акцентирую, что критерий Будда-Дхармы не прямо вербализованный принцип ПП, а *доктринальная совместимость* шуньявады с ним.
Если в каком-либо учении нет шуньявады, и так ясно, что оно не Будда-Дхарма.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У Гаудапады есть всеобщий субстрат (прямая противоположность ПП): это не Будда-Дхарма.


Это примерно как: журнал "Мурзилка"--прямая противоположность закону Ома.

----------


## Ондрий

меня удивляет не Германн, который придумал свой буддизм - эка невидаль. Удивляют мы сами, которые пытаются доказать ему это, вместо того, чтобы обсудить действительно интересные темы о совпадениях и отличиях буддизма от иных хинду-дхарм. Жаль, убили тему неадекватным флудом некомпетентных самоделкиных со странными взглядами и православных хоругвеносных гелугпинцев.  :Frown: 

Еще жалко, что движок бф, в отличие от ЖЖ, не позволяет выпиливать топикстартеру левые каменты - иначе тему можно было бы реанимировать под другим "владельцем"....

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> меня удивляет не Германн, который придумал свой буддизм - эка невидаль. Удивляют мы сами, которые пытаются доказать ему это, вместо того, чтобы обсудить действительно интересные темы о совпадениях и отличиях буддизма от иных хинду-дхарм. Жаль, убили тему неадекватным флудом некомпетентных самоделкиных со странными взглядами и православных хоругвеносных гелугпинцев.



Ну почему же? Многие, например, прочитали Мандукья-карики и, уверен, праджня-парамитские сутры. В которых о Четырёх Печатях говорится.

----------

Дубинин (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

Германн, Германнушка, прошу вас. "Сущность" относиться к сфере йогического опыта. Нет смысла вообще эту тему даже развивать. 

Скажите мне лучше, Шравакаяна и Бодхисаттваяна доктринально отличаются друг от друга в опыте постижения Шуньи?

----------


## Нико

может, уже о любви? Германн вроде тоже иногда не против об этом....

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну почему же? Многие, например, прочитали Мандукья-карики и, уверен, праджня-парамитские сутры. В которых о Четырёх Печатях говорится.


Да, тут топик многоценен именно тем, что много отличного материала, мнений и ссылок. Но найти и разгрести эти завалы сложно.

----------

Tong Po (02.03.2013), Иоанн (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ясно. 
> 
> Следующий вопрос Германну : зачем?
> 
> Лично меня разговоры про "Пустоту" немного "напрягают", возбуждая во мне какое то отвратительное чувство умственной приторности, подобно облизыванию чего то гадкого, слизкого и безвкусного.


Так и должно быть. Не зря же Будда называл своё Учение "против шерсти". Психологически, человеку приятней две крайности, а не срединность. Понять пустоту адекватно на интеллектуальном уровне вполне доступно небуддисту-учёному или иноверцу. Но шуньявада не нравится людям. Совсем другое дело - чарующий Абсолют, крайность бытия. Или суровый шарм тотального уничтожения любого опыта, крайность небытия. Я и сам такой же. Это обычное дело в сансаре, воззрения двух крайностей сансару и поддерживают.

----------


## Иоанн

> Так и должно быть. Не зря же Будда называл своё Учение "против шерсти". Психологически, человеку приятней две крайности, а не срединность. Понять пустоту адекватно на интеллектуальном уровне вполне доступно небуддисту-учёному или иноверцу. Но шуньявада не нравится людям. Совсем другое дело - чарующий Абсолют, крайность бытия. Или суровый шарм тотального уничтожения любого опыта, кройность небытия. Я сам такой же. Это обычное дело в сансаре, её и поддерживает.


Германн, меня разговоры об определении сущности и отсутствии Я - не то что не напрягают, а доставляют наслаждение. 

Только ваша версия Пустоты, вызывает приторное отвращение.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, меня разговоры об определении сущности и отсутствии Я - не то что не напрягают, а доставляют наслаждение. 
> Только ваша версия Пустоты, вызывает приторное отвращение.


Это Ваше право. Тем более, я ни на что не претендую, могу ошибаться.

----------


## Ондрий

Кстати, есть ли смысл идти с челобитой к модераторам с просьбой о новом подфоруме, назовём его осторожно Компартивистика? Там можно было бы более приемлемо обсуждать подобные темы без риска бана за цитирования не-буддийский учений. Да и новому со-модератору там было бы чем заняться.

уж всяко такой раздел полезнее Разговорного.. 

что скажете?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Германнушка, прошу вас. "Сущность" относиться к сфере йогического опыта. Нет смысла вообще эту тему даже развивать. 
> Скажите мне лучше, Шравакаяна и Бодхисаттваяна доктринально отличаются друг от друга в опыте постижения Шуньи?


Согласно Чже Цонкапе, нет. Разница в ответственном решении помочь всем страдальцам сансары, и в методе - но не в мудрости постижения пустоты. Праджняпарамита мать трёх видов Будд: Шравакаяны, Пратьекабуддаяны и Махаяны (включающей Ваджраяну). 

Учения о пустоте ортодоксальных школ не постулируют универсальный субстрат, их доктрины не подрываются его прямым отрицанием.

----------


## Германн

> Кстати, есть ли смысл идти с челобитой к модераторам с просьбой о новом подфоруме, назовём его осторожно Компартивистика? Там можно было бы более приемлемо обсуждать подобные темы без риска бана за цитирования не-буддийский учений. Да и новому со-модератору там было бы чем заняться.
> 
> уж всяко такой раздел полезнее Разговорного.. 
> 
> что скажете?


И разрешить писать в нём иноверцам! И пропагандировать свои учения! И спорить! Это оживило бы БФ.

----------


## Нико

> Это Ваше право. Тем более, я ни на что не претендую, могу ошибаться.


Да, на 246-й странице претензий и ошибок быть не может. )

----------


## Германн

> может, уже о любви? Германн вроде тоже иногда не против об этом....



Легендарная фам фаталь Лиля Брик.

----------


## Нико

> Согласно Чже Цонкапе, нет. Разница в ответственном решении помочь всем страдальцам сансары, и в методе - но не в мудрости постижения пустоты. Праджняпарамита мать трёх видов Будд: Шравакаяны, Пратьекабуддаяны и Махаяны (включающей Ваджраяну). 
> 
> Учения о пустоте ортодоксальных школ не постулируют универсальный субстрат, их доктрины не подрываются его прямым отрицанием.


Мамочка!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Учения о пустоте ортодоксальных школ не постулируют универсальный субстрат


А как же потоки ума, универсально ясные и осознающие? : )

----------


## Германн

> Ну почему же? Многие, например, прочитали Мандукья-карики и, уверен, праджня-парамитские сутры. В которых о Четырёх Печатях говорится.


Найдите Бабаджи, обучающего европейцев. Спросите, может ли буддист, не теряя Прибежища, получить дикшу и практиковать его путь. Получив утвердительный ответ, достаньте Сутру и огласите Четыре Печати, спросив: как же это совмещается, по пунктам? Вы получите авторитетный ответ.

----------


## Dron

И еще, насчет врат Наланды желательно бы услышать ответ.

----------


## Германн

> А как же потоки ума, универсально ясные и осознающие? : )


Не существуют как подкладка дхарм, и нет единого потока без другого.

----------


## Нико

> И еще, насчет врат Наланды желательно бы услышать ответ.


Не надейся, он вряд ли там был в то время.

----------


## Германн

> И еще, насчет врат Наланды желательно бы услышать ответ.


Стояли там монахи, спорящие с иноверцами. Думаю, в ответ они слышали брань и упрёки в незнании - или оппоненты уходили вежливо попрощавшись, с интересом сравнивая обозначенные в споре позиции. Кто-то потом много думал, или правильно созерцал - в результате чего тоже становился буддистом.
Но я не верю в то, что правильно поняв пустотность, каждый человек становился буддистом.

Размышлять об Абсолюте, о Боге - *очень и очень приятно*.
Пустота "против шерсти". Пустышка!  :Smilie:

----------


## Иоанн

> Согласно Чже Цонкапе, нет. Разница в ответственном решении помочь всем страдальцам сансары, и в методе - но не в мудрости постижения пустоты. Праджняпарамита мать трёх видов Будд: Шравакаяны, Пратьекабуддаяны и Махаяны (включающей Ваджраяну).


Это верно. Но это согласно не Чже Цонкапе, а Нагараджуне. И не трех видов Будд ) А то это малость ппц )  




> Учения о пустоте ортодоксальных школ не постулируют универсальный субстрат


В Буддизме неортодоксальных школ постулируют? Я, наверно, слишком верю в Будд, что бы поверить в такое! 




> их доктрины не подрываются его прямым отрицанием.


Объясните более подробно,  пожалуйста. Не понял. Пытался, но ум споткнулся на слове "подрываются", из ушей пошла кровь.

Ниче не понял. Пытаюсь разжевать, но не могу. Если они не постулируют универсальный субстрат, то как у них могут подрываться доктрины, если нет того что нужно отрицать? Или вы это и имели в виду?  :Confused:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не существуют как подкладка дхарм


В смысле, дхармы отдельно, потоки ума отдельно? Потоки можно выкинуть, а дхармы останутся, и наоборот? Антиресно!




> , и нет единого потока без другого.


Так они же одинаковы по фундаментальным качествам, а различаются только нумерически. У вас этакая лапша из субстратиков, говорит оппонент : )

----------


## Нико

> Но я не верю в то, что правильно поняв пустотность, каждый человек становился буддистом.


Ашвагхоша, навскидку? Наверное, не менее правильно, чем Вы, понял пустотность. )

----------


## Германн

> Объясните более подробно,  пожалуйста. Не понял. Пытался, но ум споткнулся на слове "подрываются".


Тхеравадин может совершенно спокойно согласиться с тем, что никакого всеобщего субстрата нет, что нет универсальной субстанции, нет одной без другой подкладки всего и вся. В его вере и практике ничего не изменится. Такова доктринальная совместимость. (Прямого отрицания всеобщего субстрата, как у Валполы Рахулы, может не быть.)

----------


## Dron

> Не надейся, он вряд ли там был в то время.


Был, возможно. Но- недолго. Вздернут на рее.
Табличка на шее- "философ".
Обоснование акта- допустил тиртхиков в Наланду на шаг непонятными речами.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013), Кузьмич (03.03.2013), Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ашвагхоша, навскидку? Наверное, не менее правильно, чем Вы, понял пустотность. )


Да уж куда более правильно понял, чем я. Но есть много буддологов, понимающих пустоту - но буддистами не становящихся.

----------


## Dron

Так, я это, извиняюсь, насчет Принципа то как? Будет ли формулировка?

----------


## Нико

> Да уж куда более правильно понял, чем я. Но есть много буддологов, понимающих пустоту - но буддистами не становящихся


Наверное, Вы о Торчинове?

----------


## Германн

> Так они же одинаковы по фундаментальным качествам, а различаются только нумерически. У вас этакая лапша из субстратиков, говорит оппонент : )


Бессубстратная лапша потоков, каждый из которых переходит в неконструируемый (вероятно, нелинейный) пустотный опыт. Поток не подкладка дхарм.

----------


## Иоанн

> Тхеравадин может совершенно спокойно согласиться с тем, что никакого всеобщего субстрата нет, что нет универсальной субстанции, нет одной без другой подкладки всего и вся. В его вере и практике ничего не изменится.


Таким образом можно приравнять Тхераваду к индийским школам которые так же утверждают, что нет никакого всеобщего субстрата?
Разве от этого Тхеравада с ними идейно совместима будет?

----------


## Германн

> Так, я это, извиняюсь, насчет Принципа то как? Будет ли формулировка?


Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Таким образом можно приравнять Тхераваду к индийским школам которые так же утверждают, что нет никакого всеобщего субстрата?
> Разве от этого Тхеравада с ними идейно совместима будет?


В Тхераваде есть шуньявада, в отличие от джайнизма и атеистической версии санкхьи: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=937.0
Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП - критерий Будда-Дхармы.

----------


## Dron

> Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП.


Шуньявада какая- про отсутствие истинного существования, или про отсутствие самобытия?

----------


## Германн

> Шуньявада какая- про отсутствие истинного существования, или про отсутствие самобытия?


Что такое ПП: стр. 111 по печатному тексту
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf

Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП (Будда-Дхарма):
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=937.0
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

Шуньявада, не совместимая с ПП (не Будда-Дхарма):
http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html
http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html
http://nathablog.com/2011/04/02/adinath/
http://daolao.ru/qjj/qjj_yk.htm

----------


## Dron

> Шуньявада, не совместимая с ПП (не Будда-Дхарма):
> 
> http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html
> http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html
> 
> Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП (Будда-Дхарма):
> 
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php


Ответьте своими словами, такая вот просьба.
Исполнима ли она?

----------


## Германн

> Ответьте своими словами, такая вот просьба.
> Исполнима ли она?


Разверните определение используемых Вами терминов.

----------


## Dron

> Разверните определение используемых Вами терминов.


Лучше разверните свой мозг (возможно, голыми руками, и внутри черепа) в сторону гуманности, сэр, и ответьте на вопрос:





> Шуньявада какая- про отсутствие истинного существования, или про отсутствие самобытия?

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Разверните определение используемых Вами терминов.  :Smilie: 
Предварительный ответ: любая шуньявада. Термин пустота может использоваться, где угодно. Даже "пустота пустоты" (даосский текст уже цитировался). Возможно развёрнутое учение о пустотности. Но доктринальной совместимости с ПП, *на уровне значения*, в учении о пустоте не будет, если это не Будда-Дхарма. (Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти.)

----------


## Dron

> Разверните определение используемых Вами терминов. 
> О чём речь?


О шуньяваде, сэр. Рад, что вы не поперхнулись отличным чаем, взрощенным заботливыми руками девушек с Цейлона.
Шуньявада какая- про отсутствие истинного существования, или про отсутствие самобытия?

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Шуньявада какая- про отсутствие истинного существования, или про отсутствие самобытия?


- Тут мужики интересуются, ты за большевиков, аль за коммунистов?
(С)

----------

Германн (02.03.2013), Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тут мужики интересуются, ты за большевиков, аль за коммунистов?



Я за просто мужиков. Можно?

----------

Кузьмич (03.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> О шуньяваде, сэр. Рад, что вы не поперхнулись отличным чаем, взрощенным заботливыми руками девушек с Цейлона.
> Шуньявада какая- про отсутствие истинного существования, или про отсутствие самобытия?


Любая. Критерий Будда-Дхармы: шуньявада, совместимая с ПП.

----------


## Dron

> - Тут мужики интересуются, ты за большевиков, аль за коммунистов?
> (С)


За натуралов. Бессмысленных революций- резко не одобряю.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я за просто мужиков. Можно?


3й Интернационал будет только за!

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> За натуралов.


Говорят, теперь их еще называют "ретросексуалы".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.03.2013), Кузьмич (03.03.2013), Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> За натуралов. Бессмысленных революций- резко не одобряю.


Некоторые натуралы-эволюционисты во власти оказываются иногда такими лютыми п..ми, в плохом смысле .. ))
лично я - за капитал и частную собственность на ср-ва производства ))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Бессубстратная лапша потоков


Всё-тки бессубстратная? А вот я вижу в вашей системе, что--субстратная. Дхармы же не летают, как химические атомы, а являются в опыте--в потоках ума.Значит, вот эти потоки у вас _подкладка_ явлений. : )




> , каждый из которых переходит в неконструируемый (вероятно, нелинейный) пустотный опыт.


Это набор слов, ничего не говорящих.




> Поток не подкладка дхарм.


В каком же отношении  к дхармам он находится?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Говорят, теперь их еще называют "ретросексуалы".


Лица традиционной сексуальной ориентации, члены реактивного движения сексуального традиционализма. : )

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В каком же отношении  к дхармам он находится?


Поток дхармы и есть. Доктрина описывает это как данность.
(Свобода, способная быть только безначальной, исключает почкование потоков дхарм с философской т.зр. Подкладка для этого не нужна.)

----------


## Dron

> Любая. Критерий Будда-Дхармы: шуньявада, совместимая с ПП.


Совместимая с ПП, который звучит как?
Поймите, я рад вашему идеализму, но итога что -то нет. Нет нормальной вещи, заявленного принципа.
(а ведь за двести сорок страниц померло не одно поколение, допустим, муравьев)
Тонны человечества изнывают от вашей неторопливости в плане ясных ответов, сэр.
Озвучьте принцип.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> В Тхераваде есть шуньявада, в отличие от джайнизма и атеистической версии санкхьи: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=937.0
> Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП - критерий Будда-Дхармы.


Поставлю вопрос ребром: у вас есть опыт постижения ПП? 

Ибо все эти разговоры о воздушных замках в которых никто не был - пустота-пустословия.

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати, есть ли смысл идти с челобитой к модераторам с просьбой о новом подфоруме, назовём его осторожно Компартивистика? Там можно было бы более приемлемо обсуждать подобные темы без риска бана за цитирования не-буддийский учений. Да и новому со-модератору там было бы чем заняться.
> 
> уж всяко такой раздел полезнее Разговорного.. 
> 
> что скажете?


Это смотря модератором кто будет, если либерал или ортатокс, тогда лучше и не надо. Если Вантус например (на другом форуме он вполне хорошо модерирует, и достаточно строго), тогда польза будет.

----------

Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> меня удивляет не Германн, который придумал свой буддизм - эка невидаль. Удивляют мы сами, которые пытаются доказать ему это, вместо того, чтобы обсудить действительно интересные темы о совпадениях и отличиях буддизма от иных хинду-дхарм. Жаль, убили тему неадекватным флудом некомпетентных самоделкиных со странными взглядами и православных хоругвеносных гелугпинцев.


Да уж, шиваитская Ваджраяна, несовместимость тантры с Абхидхармой, первичность индуистской тантры - образец непридуманной Ваджраяны.

----------


## Германн

> Поставлю вопрос ребром: у вас есть опыт постижения ПП? 
> Ибо все эти разговоры о воздушных замках в которых никто не был - пустота-пустословия.


Конечно, нет. У меня нет духовных достижений.

----------


## Германн

> Совместимая с ПП, который звучит как?
> Поймите, я рад вашему идеализму, но итога что -то нет. Нет нормальной вещи, заявленного принципа.
> (а ведь за двести сорок страниц померло не одно поколение, допустим, муравьев)
> Тонны человечества изнывают от вашей неторопливости в плане ясных ответов, сэр.
> Озвучьте принцип.


Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с ПП (отрицанием всеобщей субстанции, универсального субстрата, подкладки всего).

Что такое ПП: стр. 111 по печатному тексту
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf

Шуньявада, совместимая с ПП (Будда-Дхарма):
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=937.0
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

Шуньявада, не совместимая с ПП (не Будда-Дхарма):
http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/emptiness.html
http://www.surajamrita.com/hinduism/shunya.html
http://nathablog.com/2011/04/02/adinath/
http://daolao.ru/qjj/qjj_yk.htm

----------


## Ондрий

> Это смотря модератором кто будет, если либерал или ортатокс, тогда лучше и не надо. Если Вантус например (на другом форуме он вполне хорошо модерирует, и достаточно строго), тогда польза будет.


Конечно. Вантус бы там был лучшй кандидат. Отродокс-модератор бы нивелировал идею одним своим наличием.

----------


## Иоанн

> Конечно, нет. У меня нет духовных достижений.


Германн, а вы не думали, что накапливаете тогда дурную карму из за приверженности к дурным воззрениям?

----------


## Dron

> Некоторые натуралы-эволюционисты во власти оказываются иногда такими лютыми п..ми, в плохом смысле .. ))
> лично я - за капитал и частную собственность на ср-ва производства ))


Дед воевал? Значит схоронил ППШа, в масляной, бережной обертке. Возможно, в ближайшей лесопосадке. Найди, разверни, разберись уже с недобитыми коммунистическими Кибальчишами.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а вы не думали, что накапливаете тогда дурную карму из за приверженности к дурным воззрениям?


Накапливаю. Помолитесь за меня.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да уж, шиваитская Ваджраяна, несовместимость тантры с Абхидхармой, первичность индуистской тантры - образец непридуманной Ваджраяны.


Это образец как раз нормального рационального мышления, а не хоругвеношения.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поток дхармы и есть.


А больше ничего нет, летают себе одни явления, как элементарные частицы?




> Доктрина описывает это как данность.


Это Щербатской так описывал во времена нэпа.




> Свобода, способная быть только безначальной, исключает почкование потоков дхарм с философской т.зр.


Свобода никакое почкование не исключает, так же как закон Ома не исключает  юмор Петросяна.

----------


## Германн

_Да уж, шиваитская Ваджраяна, несовместимость тантры с Абхидхармой, первичность индуистской тантры - образец непридуманной Ваджраяны._


> Это образец как раз нормального рационального мышления, а не хоругвеношения.


Уважаю Вас за честность. Говорю это совершенно искренне.

----------


## Dron

> Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с ПП (отрицанием всеобщей субстанции, универсального субстрата, подкладки всего).


Ок, пусть будет субстрат. Совпадает ли он с "истинным существованием"?

----------


## Ондрий

> Уважаю Вас за честность. Говорю это совершенно искренне.


Честность в чем именно? Я в общем-то стараюсь не врать. Что касается тематики, то тут вообще нет причин для любого лукавства.

----------


## Иоанн

:Frown:

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А больше ничего нет, летают себе одни явления, как элементарные частицы?


Дхармы это виды опыта. Поток дхарм - данность. (У меня есть философское мнение на этот счёт, но это несущественно.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо. Так даже "веселей". Мне хоть будет повод мысль о здравомыслии и благополучии в пространство закинуть. Еще один отяжеляющий.
> Если потерпеть не могут, и что всё с первого раза должно быть.


сперва к себе примените довод об отсутствующем у вас здравомыслиии и понимании. как вижу по разговору - вы опять не смогли привести ни указания на тексты, ни какого другого довода, кроме своих домыслов

----------


## Германн

> Честность в чем именно? Я в общем-то стараюсь не врать. Что касается тематики, то тут вообще нет причин для любого лукавства.


Мне нравится, что Вы с Вантусом не лукавите, не играете в молчанки, а прямо декларируете приоритет шиваизма перед Ваджраяной. С Вами можно не соглашаться, но Ваша позиция совершенно ясна. Это вызывает искреннее уважение.

----------


## Германн

> Ок, пусть будет субстрат. Совпадает ли он с "истинным существованием"?


Он совпадает с истинным существованием всеобщего субстрата.

----------


## Нико

> Он совпадает с истинным существованием всеобщего субстрата.


А есть мужики, совпадающие с ПП? Я бы тогда в них Прибежище могла принять. Учитывая тот факт, что я тут единственная женщина.

----------


## Dron

> Он совпадает с истинным существованием всеобщего субстрата.


А с субстратом, как таковым?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дхармы это виды опыта.


Раз подчеркиваете, что это виды _опыта_, то должны признавать и что-то _отличное от опыта_. Что же это, как не реальный субстрат? : )




> Поток дхарм - данность.


Ну и что, слон тоже данность.

----------


## Германн

> А есть мужики, совпадающие с ПП? Я бы тогда в них Прибежище могла принять. Учитывая тот факт, что я тут единственная женщина.


Такой мужик есть. Но озабочен налаживанием своих заработков после очередного виража, а налаженный бизнес всё-таки важен для общения с богинями.

----------


## Нико

> Такой мужик есть. Но озабочен налаживанием своих заработков после очередного виража, а налаженный бизнес всё-таки важен для общения с богинями.


Вот про заработки налаженные -- это актуально для богинь. )

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну и что, слон тоже данность.


Пойду мороженое что ль поем. Во избежание случайной покупки слона.

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Раз подчеркиваете, что это виды _опыта_, то должны признавать и что-то _отличное от опыта_. Что же это, как не реальный субстрат? : )


Носителя опыта нет. Всё есть опыт и его характеристики.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, всё есть опыт и его характеристики. Носителя опыта нет.


Т.е. нет субъекта без объекта? Или нет объекта без субъекта? Здесь чётко нужно сказать.

----------


## Германн

> А с субстратом, как таковым?


В случае реалистической интерпретации вайбхашики (субстратные дхармы) - нет, не совпадает. Вайбхашика совместима с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. нет субъекта без объекта? Или нет объекта без субъекта? Здесь чётко нужно сказать.


Нет объективного внешнего и реального внутреннего, есть опыт внешнего и внутреннего. Пробуждение означает распад конструированных двоиц опыта (субъект-объект) - но не означает прекращение всякого опыта или уничтожение индивидуальности Будды.

----------


## Dron

> В случае реалистической интерпретации вайбхашики (субстратные дхармы) - нет, не совпадает. Вайбхашика совместима с ПП.


А в иных случаях?

----------


## Нико

> Нет объективного внешнего и реального внутреннего, есть опыт внешнего и внутреннего. Пробуждение означает распад конструированных двоиц опыта (субъект-объект) - но не означает прекращение всякого опыта или уничтожение индивидуальности Будды.


А в ПМ признаются номинальные внешние явления.

----------


## Германн

> А в иных случаях?


Все ортодоксальные буддийские школы совместимы с ПП.

----------


## Германн

> А в ПМ признаются номинальные внешние явления.


Есть такой опыт. Опыт "внешнего мира", опыт "физического мира", со всеми его неожиданностями (наподобие падающего кирпича) и загадками (вроде формы трещины камня на обратной стороне Луны). В МП есть пустота великого, п.5: http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

----------


## Нико

> Все ортодоксальные буддийские школы совместимы с ПП.


Особенно те,что признают неделимые частицы там... Истиное существование ума... Самбытие.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Особенно те,что признают неделимые частицы там... Истиное существование ума... Самбытие.


Нет одной неделимой частицы всего, без другой. Нет всеобщего ума, одного на всех. Нет самобытия всеобщего субстрата. Такое учение о пустоте  совместимо с ПП.

----------


## Нико

> Нет одной неделимой частицы всего, без другой. Нет всеобщего ума, одного на всех. Нет самобытия всеобщего субстрата. Такое учение о пустоте  совместимо с ПП.


Нет, это не совместимо с ПП. Это ПП так смотрит на всё остальное. Разница заметна? По кругу, по кругу....

----------

Сергей Хос (03.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Заканчивается второй день весныю. А на БФ как обычно - пляски с бубенцами, песни (бред Германна про ПП (ладно хоть и не ППШ) - ваджрными песнями не назвать), обниманцы (Нико!!! Съешьте морожденоие раз на вас здесь внимание не обращают. Или давайте слопает по порции пломбира вместе )

Кстати говоря - какой уже пошел поворот параллелепипеда не вращения?

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нет, это не совместимо с ПП. Это ПП так смотрит на всё остальное. Разница заметна? По кругу, по кругу....


Почему не совместимо, если ПП это отрицание всеобщего субстрата? Почему только ПП вдруг выполняет функции всех вообще аспектов пустоты?

----------


## Нико

На этой неделе весна началась.
ПП уже нелегитимна. 
ВВП отметил.

----------


## Dron

> Все ортодоксальные буддийские школы совместимы с ПП.


Герман, нет оснований так считать, пока не определен субстрат.
Определите субстрат, и, своевременно примененной дедукцией, мы постигнем Принцип.

----------


## Нико

> Почему только ПП вдруг выполняет функции всех вообще аспектов пустоты?


Потому, что Вы притянули её за уши к ним.

----------


## Германн

> Герман, нет оснований так считать, пока не определен субстрат.
> Определите субстрат, и, своевременно примененной дедукцией, мы постигнем Принцип.


Лучше читать главу "Объект отрицания" у Чже Цонкапы. Там всё есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558728

----------


## Германн

> Потому, что Вы притянули её за уши к ним.


Ну хорошо, Нико. Каков у Вас критерий Будда-Дхармы? Четыре Печати в их совокупности, символ веры? ("Церковность" тоже ведёт к Пробуждению.)
Просто не ходить к небуддийским учителям, не читать иноверческих книг, игнорировать всё небуддийское в религиозном аспекте? (Что по Ламриму.)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне нравится, что Вы с Вантусом не лукавите, не играете в молчанки, а прямо декларируете приоритет шиваизма перед Ваджраяной. С Вами можно не соглашаться, но Ваша позиция совершенно ясна. Это вызывает искреннее уважение.


Это не верно. Вы приписываете нам то, что не декларировалось. Думаю, Вантус со мной согласится.
Что касается меня лично, то я считаю, что:

- я *никогда* не рассматривал приоритет шиваизма, как более высшего учения.
- тантра, как система, была до Шакьямуни. Не обязательно шиваицкая.
- идеи атмана, пусть сильно модифицированные и переосмысленные, имеются в 3м повороте и тем более в тантре.
- упанишады являются сильнейшим доктринальным бэкграундом как буддизма, так и большинства иных индийских вероучений.
- с т.з. конечного результата (мокша), скорее всего не отличатся в буддизме и "индуизмах". Вопрос только в методах ее, мокши, достижения.
- буддийская марга скорее всего более верная, чем все остальное.
- буддийские пандиты сильно подняли планку философии и диспута. Не-буддистам пришлось делать текстуальный и доказательный апгрейд.
- "индуистские" марги скорее всего, при декларации единой цели пути, не достигают ее, хотя имеют, на мой взгляд, одинаковые по смыслу положения о конечной стадии (мокша, абсолют, брахман, дхармакая, татхата и т.д.)
- принёс ли Шакьямуни новые идеи и модификации марги и плода? Несомненно! Особенно в шваракаяне  :Smilie: 
- тантру лучше не практиковать в наше время, либо ограничиться блессингом.
- чисто эстетически мне *не приятен* шиваизм по глубоко личным причинам (не доктринальным!)....
- ....хотя, Шанкара крут и достоин всяческого уважения. И называть его учение компотом может только не разобравшийся профан.
- многие махасиддхи в равной степени были и натхами, без дураков.
- не понимая и не изучая до-буддийские доктрины - есть риск не совсем адекватно понять и буддийский путь.
- очень не люблю буддийские хоругви и БГМ. Слепую веру без понимания. Троллю такие темы, есть грешок.

вроде бы я это все предельно четко и не один раз писал и в этом топике и другом.
А вы, Германн, большой мастер видеть в тексте, то, что вам хочется, а не то, что пишут. Увы.

----------

Tong Po (03.03.2013), Германн (02.03.2013), Кузьмич (03.03.2013), Сергей Хос (03.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну хорошо, Нико. Каков у Вас критерий Будда-Дхармы? Четыре Печати в их совокупности, символ веры?


Да, у меря символ веры -- Три Драгоценности, и четыре печати.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Всё есть опыт и его характеристики.


Ну да, этому и учит Шанкара. Брахман есть атман,--тьфу!--всё есть опыт, один-без-второго.
И чего Вы с ним спорите?




> Носителя опыта нет.


В принципе, тоже верно. Ибо сказано: ни ощущением, ни рассуждением не сыскать атмана! ; )

----------

Tong Po (03.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это не верно. Вы приписываете нам то, что не декларировалось. Думаю, Вантус со мной согласится.
> Что касается меня лично, то я считаю, что:
> 
> - я *никогда* не рассматривал приоритет шиваизма, как более высшего учения.
> - тантра, как система, была до Шакьямуни. Не обязательно шиваицкая.
> - идеи атмана, пусть сильно модифицированные и переосмысленные, имеются в 3м повороте и тем более в тантре.
> - упанишады являются сильнейшим доктринальным бэкграундом как буддизма, так и большинства иных индийских вероучений.
> - с т.з. конечного результата (мокша), скорее всего не отличатся в буддизме и "индуизмах".
> - буддийская марга скорее всего более верная, чем все остальное.
> ...


Искренне рад, что каким-то парадоксальным образом, но Вы, всё же, скорее буддист. Скорейшего Вам Пробуждения!

----------

Ондрий (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Лучше читать главу "Объект отрицания" у Чже Цонкапы. Там всё есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558728


Ваш субстрат равен объекту отрицания МП?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А есть мужики, совпадающие с ПП? Я бы тогда в них Прибежище могла принять. Учитывая тот факт, что я тут единственная женщина.


Как бы они в тебе не приняли.
Прибежище )))

----------

Нико (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В принципе, тоже верно. Ибо сказано: ни ощущением, ни рассуждением не сыскать атмана! ; )


"Ты видишь Атман? - Нет. - И я не вижу. А он есть: и всё есть единый Атман, без другого."

----------


## Ондрий

> Искренне рад, что каким-то парадоксальным образом, но Вы, всё же, скорее буддист.


Спасибо, сам удивляюсь! ))))

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Как бы они в тебе не приняли.
> Прибежище )))


Не смогут, у них свои пустотыпустоты. Не связанные с женским полом, почему-то.

----------


## Германн

> Ваш субстрат равен объекту отрицания МП?


Объекту отрицания конкретно на 111-й странице печатного текста: http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf

ОБЪЕКТ  ОТРИЦАНИЯ

«Победители говорят, что пустота, 
несомненно, искореняет все теории,
[но] *те, у кого пустота—теория, 
безнадежны и неизлечимы*.» 

[Слова] «пустота—теория» относятся, однако, не к [гносеологической] идее  пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия, а подразумевают [онтологическое] понимание пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия как чегото  истинно [существующего], воззрение на нее как на вещь. Ведь в «Буддапалите» (13.8) [находим] ясное, подкрепленное примером высказывание: 

«Если тем, кто привязан к [мысли] “вещи существуют силой собственной сущности”, объяснить, что сущность вещей—пустота: “Пустота означает, что вещи [лишь] воображаются (gdags-pa) в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют ‘силой собственной сущности’”»,—то можно их отвратить от привязанности к такой [мысли]. *Но тех, кто привязан к пустоте как к вещи, никто не способен отвратить от этой привязанности. Так, [попрошайке], который после твоих слов: “Ничего не имею”,—говорит: “Дай то ничего”,—разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!"*

----------


## Нико

> Ну хорошо, Нико. Каков у Вас критерий Будда-Дхармы? Четыре Печати в их совокупности, символ веры? ("Церковность" тоже ведёт к Пробуждению.)
> Просто не ходить к небуддийским учителям, не читать иноверческих книг, игнорировать всё небуддийское в религиозном аспекте? (Что по Ламриму.)


Ну, Шиве не пойду поклоняться. Этого достаточно?

----------

Германн (02.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Объекту отрицания конкретно на 111-й странице: http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf


И что там, там ваш субстрат равен объекту отрицания, да?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Ты видишь Атман? - Нет. - И я не вижу. А он есть: и всё есть единый Атман, без другого."


А опыт есть? То-то и оно.

----------


## Нико

Я, наверное, с Атманом сегодня во сне сольюсь. посмотрю, кто это, завтра отсчитаюсь. )

----------


## Германн

> А опыт есть? То-то и оно.


Да, дхармы пусты, и дхармы проявляются. Дхармы не могли бы функционировать, если бы не были пусты. Без дхарм нельзя говорить о пустоте.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, дхармы пусты, и дхармы проявляются. Дхармы не могли бы функционировать, если бы не были пусты. Без дхарм нельзя говорить о пустоте.


Правильно. Поэтому некоторые учения и не оперируют дхармами как инструментом описания бытия  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я, наверное, с Атманом сегодня во сне сольюсь. посмотрю, кто это, завтра отсчитаюсь. )


Не сублимируй! Лучше приезжай в гости! )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, дхармы пусты, и дхармы проявляются.


Я Вас умоляю! Что ещё значит п*р*оявляются?
Иных возражений нет? Объявляю позицию Германна идентичной позиции Шанкары, только Шанкара вообще круче.




> Дхармы не могли бы функционировать, если бы не были пусты.


_Подкладка_ что, мешает явлениям фунциклировать?
Явление же _является_, в этом его функция, и только. Разве нет?

----------


## Германн

> Объявляю позицию Германна идентичной позиции Шанкары, только Шанкара вообще круче.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Герман, все сроки просрочены. Принципа нет. Не понятно чем воевать с иноверцами. Все мечи кладенцы, которыми вы вооружили дружественные войска, оказались фэйком, пластмассой. Они откровенно смешны.
Как вы это объясните?

----------


## Германн

> Герман, все сроки просрочены. Принципа нет. Не понятно чем воевать с иноверцами. Все мечи кладенцы, которыми вы вооружили дружественные войска, оказались фэйком, пластмассой. Они откровенно смешны.
> Как вы это объясните?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Не смогут, у них свои пустотыпустоты. Не связанные с женским полом, почему-то.





Все женщины - богини.

----------


## Dron

> Объекту отрицания конкретно на 111-й странице печатного текста: http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdfвещи [лишь] воображаются (gdags-pa) в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют ‘силой собственной сущности’”


А ведь МС не признает такой объект отрицания, Герман.
Как вы объясните сложившеюся ситуацию?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А ведь МС не признает такой объект отрицания, Герман.
> Как вы объясните сложившеюся ситуацию?


Дрон. Не поверите. Решил почитать ламрим Цонкапы шутки ради. И как раз пятый том. Там в тибетском написано несколько другой выражение, отичающееся от высказанного Германном. Причем отличающееся существенно. Там не говорится про то, что вещи воображаются в силу причин и условий. Там говорится, чт ок вещам, возникающим в силу причин и условий приклеиваются ярлыки или приписки. Впрочем вот весь кусочек этого места, чтобы не быть сильно голословным
Буддхапалита [говорил]: "Для тех, кто привязан к [мысли] "Всё, все вещи существуют в силу собственной сущности" говорится про "пустоту" (*в тексте не сказано, что говорится что сущность вещей пустота, про это в другой форме говорится потом*). [Почему? Потому что] к* вещам прикладывается [ярлык] в силу причин и условий, возникающих во взаимозависимости.*.

И слов "сочетающихся в ходе" - там просто нет.

----------


## Нико

> Дрон. Не поверите. Решил почитать ламрим Цонкапы шутки ради. И как раз пятый том. Там в тибетском написано несколько другой выражение, отичающееся от высказанного Германном. Причем отличающееся существенно. Там не говорится про то, что вещи воображаются в силу причин и условий. Там говорится, чт ок вещам, возникающим в силу причин и условий приклеиваются ярлыки или приписки. Впрочем вот весь кусочек этого места, чтобы не быть сильно голословным
> Буддхапалита [говорил]: "Для тех, кто привязан к [мысли] "Всё, все вещи существуют в силу собственной сущности" говорится про "пустоту" (*в тексте не сказано, что говорится что сущность вещей пустота, про это в другой форме говорится потом*). [Почему? Потому что] к[B] вещам прикладывается [ярлык] в силу причин и условий, возникающих во взаимозависимости.


Всё верно, имхо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё верно, имхо.


Нико. В переводе Кугявичуса говорится по сути что вещей нет.  В ламриме же такого утверждения в данной части нет. Также в указанной цитате не говорится, что сущность вещей пустота. Очередные додумки Кугявичуса, вставленные в текст? Получаем, что вещи таки существуют, возникая во взаимозависимости, хотя у них и нет природы. Но Кугчвичус говорит про другое. А Германн, забыв при этом подумать и только выцепив фразу, начинает говорить уже о третьем варианте, фактически об отсутствии всего.

----------

Tong Po (03.03.2013), Дубинин (03.03.2013), Иоанн (03.03.2013), Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. В переводе Кугявичуса говорится по сути что вещей нет.  В ламриме же такого утверждения в данной части нет. Также в указанной цитате не говорится, что сущность вещей пустота. Очередные додумки Кугявичуса, вставленные в текст? Получаем, что вещи таки существуют, возникая во взаимозависимости, хотя у них и нет природы. Но Кугчвичус говорит про другое. А Германн, забыв при этом подумать и только выцепив фразу, начинает говорить уже о третьем варианте, фактически об отсутствии всего.


Кугявичус старался. ) Я тоже постаралась со Средним ламримом, сверяла с тибетским и т.д. Получала комментарии.  Там говорится несколько про другое, чем в Ченмо. Но до сих пор нет полного согласия, вот и книжка пока ещё не издана. А судьи - кто?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кугявичус старался. ) Я тоже постаралась со Средним ламримом, сверяла с тибетским и т.д. Получала комментарии.  Там говорится несколько про другое, чем в Ченмо. Но до сих пор нет полного согласия, вот и книжка пока ещё не издана. А судьи - кто?


Кстати там вламрим ченмо есть еще одна неприятная вещь. По тому что посмотрел, оздается впечатление,что надо поднмать более ранние тексты. Некоторые цитаты у Цонкапы кажутся слегка урезанными и не показывающими суть.  Кугявичус-то старался. Но, как бы это помягче сказать, отсебятину похоже тоже привносил, которое в тексте нет.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон. Не поверите. Решил почитать ламрим Цонкапы шутки ради.


Неплохо, неплохо..  "Проснулся я, как то утром, и решил подышать, шутки ради."



> И как раз пятый том. Там в тибетском написано несколько другой выражение, отичающееся от высказанного Германном. Причем отличающееся существенно. Там не говорится про то, что вещи воображаются в силу причин и условий. Там говорится, чт ок вещам, возникающим в силу причин и условий приклеиваются ярлыки или приписки. Впрочем вот весь кусочек этого места, чтобы не быть сильно голословным
> Буддхапалита [говорил]: "Для тех, кто привязан к [мысли] "Всё, все вещи существуют в силу собственной сущности" говорится про "пустоту" (*в тексте не сказано, что говорится что сущность вещей пустота, про это в другой форме говорится потом*). [Почему? Потому что] к* вещам прикладывается [ярлык] в силу причин и условий, возникающих во взаимозависимости.*.
> 
> И слов "сочетающихся в ходе" - там просто нет.


В чем же пафос?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В чем же пафос?


Да просто захотелось посмотреть,чтоже там Германн цитирует. А оно оказывается несколько другое, от понимания Германна отличающееся. Вот теперь осталось понять как Германн находит то о чем в тексте как раз и не говорится. Хотя самый пакостный вывод напрашивается другой - читать первоисточники и лучше на языке оригинала. Так что пафоса особо как бы и нет.
Вы это, лучше узнайте у Германна-на чем он строит таки свой великий Принцип (наверное это будет уже пятый поворот параллелепипеда от Германа)

----------


## Dron

> Кстати там вламрим ченмо есть еще одна неприятная вещь. По тому что посмотрел, оздается впечатление,что надо поднмать более ранние тексты. Некоторые цитаты у Цонкапы кажутся слегка урезанными и не показывающими суть.


Кажутся, или урезаны?

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые цитаты у Цонкапы кажутся слегка урезанными и не показывающими суть.


Наверное, Вам виднее?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кажутся, или урезаны?


Для этого надо поднимать первоисточники. Пока немного лень

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наверное, Вам виднее?


Нико. Всего лишь стоит поднять тексты на которые ссылается Цонкапа и посмотреть. Вы подобное (в смысле изучение более ранних текстов) уже Германну предлагали. А сами не решитесь так поступить? ИЛи авторитет Цонкапы в ваших глазах боитесь поколебать?

----------


## Dron

> Да просто захотелось посмотреть,чтоже там Германн цитирует. А оно оказывается несколько другое, от понимания Германна отличающееся. Вот теперь осталось понять как Германн находит то о чем в тексте как раз и не говорится. Хотя самый пакостный вывод напрашивается другой - читать первоисточники и лучше на языке оригинала.


Или в газосварочных очках при свете паяльной лампы.




> Вы это, лучше узнайте у Германна-на чем он строит таки свой великий Принцип (наверное это будет уже пятый поворот параллелепипеда от Германа)


Принцип, я так понял, в стадии затяжного совершенствования.

----------

Германн (03.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Или в газосварочных очках при свете паяльной лампы.


У вас есть такие очки? Поделитесь? Например можно отослать Германну  :Smilie:  Вместе с паяльной лампой




> Принцип, я так понял, в стадии затяжного совершенствования.


Значит ждать придется три кальпы. Это долго

----------

Германн (03.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Для этого надо поднимать первоисточники. Пока немного лень


Тогда подождем.

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Всего лишь стоит поднять тексты на которые ссылается Цонкапа и посмотреть. Вы подобное (в смысле изучение более ранних текстов) уже Германну предлагали. А сами не решитесь так поступить? ИЛи авторитет Цонкапы в ваших глазах боитесь поколебать?


Нет, у меня просто нет времени смотреть в тексты, на которые ссылается Цонкапа.  :Cry:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, у меня просто нет времени смотреть в тексты, на которые ссылается Цонкапа.


А зря. Это бывает даже полезно. Только не надо устраивать очередной вселенский потоп местного масштаба  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А зря. Это бывает даже полезно. Только не надо устраивать очередной вселенский потоп местного масштаба


Я знаю, знаю, что это полезно. Дайте мине спонсора, и я буду днями и ночами рыться в более ранних текстах.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я знаю, знаю, что это полезно. Дайте мине спонсора, и я буду днями и ночами рыться в более ранних текстах.


Если бы и у меня была такая поддержка, чтобы тексты шли не волнами и чтобы постоянно оплачивались переводы - то тоже не сидел бы на работе и просто разбирался бы с текстами. Но мечты, мечты

----------

Германн (03.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Нико. В переводе Кугявичуса говорится по сути что вещей нет.  В ламриме же такого утверждения в данной части нет. Также в указанной цитате не говорится, что сущность вещей пустота. Очередные додумки Кугявичуса, вставленные в текст? Получаем, что вещи таки существуют, возникая во взаимозависимости, хотя у них и нет природы. Но Кугчвичус говорит про другое. А Германн, забыв при этом подумать и только выцепив фразу, начинает говорить уже о третьем варианте, фактически об отсутствии всего.


В переводе Кугявичюса нет ничего подобного. И уж конечно я нигде не утверждал отсутствие всего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> А ведь МС не признает такой объект отрицания, Герман.
> Как вы объясните сложившеюся ситуацию?


http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php
Противоречие МП и МС в п. 14 (пустота собственных признаков) - а не в п. 4 и п. 9 (пустота пустоты).
Аспект № 14 - не то же самое, что аспекты № 4 и № 9.

----------


## Германн

> Принцип, я так понял, в стадии затяжного совершенствования.


Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти (совместимая с отсутствием всеобщего субстрата: с отсутствием вселенского Атмана). Буддийская шунья не постулируется как универсальная субстанция (как общая подкладка, реальная со своей стороны; как единый дхармин-носитель на всех и на всё) - и место шуньи в ортодоксальной доктрине не занимает такая субстанция.

----------


## Dron

> Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с _пустотой пустоты_ Чандракирти (совместимая с отсутствием всеобщего субстрата: с отсутствием вселенского Атмана). Буддийская шунья не постулируется как универсальная субстанция (как общая подкладка, реальная со своей стороны; как единый дхармин-носитель на всех и на всё) - и место шуньи в ортодоксальной доктрине не занимает такая субстанция.


Сформулируйте такой критерий в рамках одного предложения.

----------


## Германн

> Сформулируйте такой критерий в рамках одного предложения.


*Шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты*.


*Шуньявада*: 
"Для того чтобы понять, что такое освобождение или просветление, нам нужно рассмотреть эти понятия с точки зрения школы Срединного пути. Конечно, все школы философской мысли преподаны самим Буддой, но если мы исследуем Его объяснения во всей тонкости, то придём к выводу, что именно Мадхьямика - школа срединного пути - является высшей из всех. Когда мы хотим понять что такое нирвана и освобождение, нам необходимо понять, что такое пустота. Здесь мы можем положиться на текст Арьядевы «Четыреста стихов». В нём говорится, что если вы поймёте учение о пустоте, которое преподал Будда, то сразу же получите ключ к другим его учениям, которые раньше казались вам не очень понятными." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
http://khurul.ru/?p=2967

*... совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты*: 
"Мы можем поделить все мировые религии на две большие группы: теистические религии, утверждающие существование Создателя, и нетеистические религии, которые этого не утверждают. Христианство, иудаизм, ислам и индуизм – это всё примеры теистических религий. Буддизм, джайнизм и одна из ветвей древнеиндийской традиции, называемая Санкхья, представляют собой примеры религий нетеистических.
В рамках нетеистических религий мы снова можем обнаружить две группы: религии, которые утверждают существование атмана , вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной и неизменной сущностью, и те, которые этого не утверждают. Буддизм является единственным примером второго вида. Действительно, именно отрицание неизменного принципа, или вечной души, является одной из основных характеристик, отличающих буддизм от всех прочих нетеистических традиций." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
http://log-in.ru/books/sutra-serdcsa...ma-xiv-vostok/

----------


## Нико

У меня дежавю в квадрате. Германн, Ваш окончательный аргумент в этой теме какой? Тем более, что Вы цитируете упорно общие темы. 




Шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты[/B].


*Шуньявада*: 
"Для того чтобы понять, что такое освобождение или просветление, нам нужно рассмотреть эти понятия с точки зрения школы Срединного пути. Конечно, все школы философской мысли преподаны самим Буддой, но если мы исследуем Его объяснения во всей тонкости, то придём к выводу, что именно Мадхьямика - школа срединного пути - является высшей из всех. Когда мы хотим понять что такое нирвана и освобождение, нам необходимо понять, что такое пустота. Здесь мы можем положиться на текст Арьядевы «Четыреста стихов». В нём говорится, что если вы поймёте учение о пустоте, которое преподал Будда, то сразу же получите ключ к другим его учениям, которые раньше казались вам не очень понятными." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
http://khurul.ru/?p=2967

*... совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты*: 
"Мы можем поделить все мировые религии на две большие группы: теистические религии, утверждающие существование Создателя, и нетеистические религии, которые этого не утверждают. Христианство, иудаизм, ислам и индуизм – это всё примеры теистических религий. Буддизм, джайнизм и одна из ветвей древнеиндийской традиции, называемая Санкхья, представляют собой примеры религий нетеистических.
В рамках нетеистических религий мы снова можем обнаружить две группы: религии, которые утверждают существование атмана , вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной и неизменной сущностью, и те, которые этого не утверждают. Буддизм является единственным примером второго вида. Действительно, именно отрицание неизменного принципа, или вечной души, является одной из основных характеристик, отличающих буддизм от всех прочих нетеистических традиций." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
[url]http://log-in.ru/books/sutra-serdcsa-ucheniya-o-pradzhnyaparamite-dalaiy-lama-xiv-vostok/[/url

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В рамках нетеистических религий мы снова можем обнаружить две группы: религии, которые утверждают существование атмана , вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной и неизменной сущностью, и те, которые этого не утверждают. Буддизм является единственным примером второго вида. Действительно, именно отрицание неизменного принципа, или вечной души, является одной из основных характеристик, отличающих буддизм от всех прочих нетеистических традиций." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.


А каааак же природа будды?  :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> А каааак же природа будды?


В архиве БФ.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

За что её так?!

----------


## Германн

> У меня дежавю в квадрате. Германн, Ваш окончательный аргумент в этой теме какой? Тем более, что Вы цитируете упорно общие темы.


Критерий Будда-Дхармы: шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты (с _"пустотой пустоты"_).

----------


## Нико

> Критерий Будда-Дхармы: шуньявада, доктринально совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты (с _"пустотой пустоты"_)


Я уже это где-то слышала однажды. Давайте искать другие, более творческие варианты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я уже это где-то слышала однажды. Давайте искать другие, более творческие варианты.


Ба. Теперь,как видно, Германнууже не нравятся высказывания учителей в живой традиции. Супер. Значит ему по барабанувсе высказывания, которые не соответствуют его фантазиям.
В принципе это было ясно сразу. Теперь он просто уточнил

----------


## Германн

> Я уже это где-то слышала однажды. Давайте искать другие, более творческие варианты.


А что Вас не устраивает в позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы? 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559130

Сватантрика удовлетворяет такому критерию Будда-Дхармы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559101

Как и любая ортодоксальная буддийская школа.

----------


## Нико

> А что Вас не устраивает в позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы?



Меня всё устраивает. Только Вы передёргиваете чуть.

----------


## Dron

> *Шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты*.
> 
> 
> *Шуньявада*: 
> "Для того чтобы понять, что такое освобождение или просветление, нам нужно рассмотреть эти понятия с точки зрения школы Срединного пути. Конечно, все школы философской мысли преподаны самим Буддой, но если мы исследуем Его объяснения во всей тонкости, то придём к выводу, что именно Мадхьямика - школа срединного пути - является высшей из всех. Когда мы хотим понять что такое нирвана и освобождение, нам необходимо понять, что такое пустота. Здесь мы можем положиться на текст Арьядевы «Четыреста стихов». В нём говорится, что если вы поймёте учение о пустоте, которое преподал Будда, то сразу же получите ключ к другим его учениям, которые раньше казались вам не очень понятными." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
> http://khurul.ru/?p=2967
> 
> *... совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты*: 
> "Мы можем поделить все мировые религии на две большие группы: теистические религии, утверждающие существование Создателя, и нетеистические религии, которые этого не утверждают. Христианство, иудаизм, ислам и индуизм – это всё примеры теистических религий. Буддизм, джайнизм и одна из ветвей древнеиндийской традиции, называемая Санкхья, представляют собой примеры религий нетеистических.
> ...


Это вы называете одним предложением?

----------


## Германн

> Это вы называете одним предложением?


Шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты.

----------


## Германн

> Меня всё устраивает. Только Вы передёргиваете чуть.


Где именно? Ключ к пониманию буддизма в учении о пустоте. И буддизм единственная нетеистическая религия, не утверждающая существование атмана, вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной, неизменной сущностью. Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты.

----------


## Нико

> Шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты.


Германн, у меня к Вам одно предложение. Перестать повторять одни и те же лозунги, всем уже давно надоевшие (это всё равно что девушка каждый раз показывается на людях в одном и том же платье). Здесь не дураки сидят же. Переосмыслите свою позицию, предстаньте с новыми взглядами. Ваши старые уже кайфа не приносят никому. Потому что кажутся бессмыслицей. При всём уважении.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, у меня к Вам одно предложение. Перестать повторять одни и те же лозунги, всем уже давно надоевшие (это всё равно что девушка каждый раз показывается на людях в одном и том же платье). Здесь не дураки сидят же. Переосмыслите свою позицию, предстаньте с новыми взглядами. Ваши старые уже кайфа не приносят никому. Потому что кажутся бессмыслицей. При всём уважении.


А в чём противоречие позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы? Я ведь ничего нового не сказал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> с бессубстратностью пустоты (с _"пустотой пустоты"_).


А что, кто-то мыслит пустоту как субстратную?
Тогда это будет уже вакуум, а не пустота.
Если же речь о пустоте, зачем уточнять, что она бессубстратная?

Вообще-то, судя по этому Вашему замечанию, сдается мне, что Вы не очень-то понимаете, что значит пустота пустоты.

----------


## Dron

> Шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты.


Ок. Субстрат разными школами определяется по разному. Это верное утверждение?

----------


## Германн

> А что, кто-то мыслит пустоту как субстратную?


Да. Шиваиты, даосы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558728

----------


## Нико

> А в чём противоречие позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы? Я ведь ничего нового не сказал.


Да говорите новое. Правда, я точно не понимаю, что Вы имеете в виду, но мысль ЕСДЛ при этом понимаю.

----------


## Германн

> Ок. Субстрат разными школами определяется по разному. Это верное утверждение?


Прежде, чем утверждать противоречие, убедитесь, что спор между школами идёт именно по п.4 и пп.1. п.9 - а не по остальным аспектам (их много).
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559101 Все ортодоксальные буддийские школы доктринально совместимы с бессубстратностью пустоты.

----------


## Нико

> . Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты.


Вы вот про бессубстратность пустоты всё время глаголете. Нет такого у ЕСДЛ, только если он про МП вдруг речь заводит. Пожалуйста, уже перестаньте это принцип применять ко всему!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да. Шиваиты, даосы:


Вы различаете пустоту и вакуум, пространство?

----------


## Германн

> Да говорите новое. Правда, я точно не понимаю, что Вы имеете в виду, но мысль ЕСДЛ при этом понимаю.


Тезисы Е.С. Далай-Ламы: Ключ к пониманию буддизма в учении о пустоте. И буддизм единственная нетеистическая религия, не утверждающая существование атмана, вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной, неизменной сущностью. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559130

Вывод: Критерий Будда-Дхармы - шуньявада, совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты.

Что не так?

----------


## Германн

> Вы различаете пустоту и вакуум, пространство?


Конечно.

----------


## Dron

> Прежде, чем утверждать противоречие, убедитесь, что спор между школами идёт


А что, он не идет? Не в каком виде?

----------


## Германн

_Прежде, чем утверждать противоречие, убедитесь, что спор между школами идёт именно по п.4 и пп.1. п.9 - а не по остальным аспектам (их много)._


> А что, он не идет? Не в каком виде?


А при чём здесь это, если спор между школами не по теме критерия Будда-Дхармы? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559101

----------


## Германн

> Ба. Теперь,как видно, Германнууже не нравятся высказывания учителей в живой традиции. Супер. Значит ему по барабанувсе высказывания, которые не соответствуют его фантазиям.
> В принципе это было ясно сразу. Теперь он просто уточнил


???  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> _Прежде, чем утверждать противоречие, убедитесь, что спор между школами идёт именно по п.4 и пп.1. п.9 - а не по остальным аспектам (их много)._
> А при чём здесь это, если спор между школами не по теме критерия Будда-Дхармы? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559101


При том, что вам собеседник в форуме задал такой вопрос.
Субстрат разными школами определяется по разному, это верное утверждение?

----------


## Германн

> При том, что вам собеседник в форуме задал такой вопрос.
> Субстрат разными школами определяется по разному, это верное утверждение?


Да, объект отрицания различается в подробности его определения (не качественно, не принципиально). Как это связано с критерием Будда-Дхармы?

----------


## Dron

> Да, объект отрицания различается в подробности его определения (не качественно, не принципиально). Как это связано с критерием Будда-Дхармы?


Это вы расскажите, как связано. Никто, ж, доселе,  не выдвигал идею "принципа".
Вы, как бы, пионер, вы согласны?

----------


## Германн

> Это вы расскажите, как связано. Никто, ж, доселе,  не выдвигал идею "принципа".
> Вы, как бы, пионер, вы согласны?


Не пионер, а самый обычный традиционный буддист: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559130

----------


## Dron

> Не пионер, а самый обычный традиционный буддист: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559130


Не самый обычный. Чандра, Асанга, Шантидева и многие, многие обходились без "Принципа". А вы, как бы, не можете, да?

----------


## Германн

*Суть Будда-Дхармы*: 
"Все явления лишены самобытия.
...
Уникальной чертой буддийского понимания духовной практики является именно то, что в буддизме мы говорим о возможности полного искоренения отрицательных импульсов. Это называется Нирваной ― полным освобождением от омрачений ума, полным их прекращением. Можно сказать, что Нирвана ― это суть буддийской Дхармы.
...
Согласно Нагарджуне, это основополагающее неведение, или извращенную картину мира, можно победить только постижением пустоты. Эта мысль напрямую связана с третьей аксиомой, гласящей, что все явления пусты и лишены самобытия. В этой аксиоме говорится, что, наше обыденное восприятие заставляет нас видеть вещи постоянными, реальными и обладающими неким независимым существованием, однако в процессе анализа мы обнаруживаем, что у них нет таких качеств. Так мы выясняем, что любое восприятие, заставляющее нас думать, будто вещи обладают самосущим и независимым существованием, является ошибочным; и только постижение пустоты позволяет прорваться через пелену этого ошибочного мировосприятия и устранить его." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
http://naturalworld.ru/article_dalay...h-buddizma.htm

*... шуньявада*: 
"Для того чтобы понять, что такое освобождение или просветление, нам нужно рассмотреть эти понятия с точки зрения школы Срединного пути. Конечно, все школы философской мысли преподаны самим Буддой, но если мы исследуем Его объяснения во всей тонкости, то придём к выводу, что именно Мадхьямика - школа срединного пути - является высшей из всех. Когда мы хотим понять что такое нирвана и освобождение, нам необходимо понять, что такое пустота. Здесь мы можем положиться на текст Арьядевы «Четыреста стихов». В нём говорится, что если вы поймёте учение о пустоте, которое преподал Будда, то сразу же получите ключ к другим его учениям, которые раньше казались вам не очень понятными." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
http://khurul.ru/?p=2967

*... совместимая с бессубстратностью пустоты*: 
"Мы можем поделить все мировые религии на две большие группы: теистические религии, утверждающие существование Создателя, и нетеистические религии, которые этого не утверждают. Христианство, иудаизм, ислам и индуизм – это всё примеры теистических религий. Буддизм, джайнизм и одна из ветвей древнеиндийской традиции, называемая Санкхья, представляют собой примеры религий нетеистических.
В рамках нетеистических религий мы снова можем обнаружить две группы: религии, которые утверждают существование атмана , вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной и неизменной сущностью, и те, которые этого не утверждают. Буддизм является единственным примером второго вида. Действительно, именно отрицание неизменного принципа, или вечной души, является одной из основных характеристик, отличающих буддизм от всех прочих нетеистических традиций." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.
http://log-in.ru/books/sutra-serdcsa...ma-xiv-vostok/

----------


## Dron

> http://naturalworld.ru/article_dalay...h-buddizma.htm
> "Все явления лишены самобытия.
> ...
> Уникальной чертой буддийского понимания духовной практики является именно то, что в буддизме мы говорим о возможности полного искоренения отрицательных импульсов. Это называется Нирваной ― полным освобождением от омрачений ума, полным их прекращением. Можно сказать, что Нирвана ― это суть буддийской Дхармы.
> ...
> Согласно Нагарджуне, это основополагающее неведение, или извращенную картину мира, можно победить только постижением пустоты. Эта мысль напрямую связана с третьей аксиомой, гласящей, что все явления пусты и лишены самобытия. В этой аксиоме говорится, что, наше обыденное восприятие заставляет нас видеть вещи постоянными, реальными и обладающими неким независимым существованием, однако в процессе анализа мы обнаруживаем, что у них нет таких качеств. Так мы выясняем, что любое восприятие, заставляющее нас думать, будто вещи обладают самосущим и независимым существованием, является ошибочным; и только постижение пустоты позволяет прорваться через пелену этого ошибочного мировосприятия и устранить его." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.


Зашибись, но вопросов это, как бы не отменяет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Найдите Бабаджи, обучающего европейцев. Спросите, может ли буддист, не теряя Прибежища, получить дикшу и практиковать его путь. Получив утвердительный ответ, достаньте Сутру и огласите Четыре Печати, спросив: как же это совмещается, по пунктам? Вы получите авторитетный ответ.


Вряд ли получу, потому что вряд ли бабаджи знаком с тем, что такое Четыре Печати. Вот Вы, например, вроде и Прибежище принимали, а смысла за словами "Четыре Печати" не улавливаете, по-моему. Откуда ж некий бабаджи может толком понимать о чём в этих Печатях говорится? А дикшу вполне даст и в качестве ишта-дэваты может и Будду назначить... Индусский инклюзивизм, знаете ли...

----------

Германн (03.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вряд ли получу, потому что вряд ли бабаджи знаком с тем, что такое Четыре Печати. Вот Вы, например, вроде и Прибежище принимали, а смысла за словами "Четыре Печати" не улавливаете, по-моему. Откуда ж некий бабаджи может толком понимать о чём в этих Печатях говорится? А дикшу вполне даст и в качестве ишта-дэваты может и Будду назначить... Индусский инклюзивизм, знаете ли...


Так мы с Вами и пришли к необходимости понимания значения Четырёх Печатей, к признанию недостаточности "церковного" зазубривания, начётничества (хотя такой путь тоже ведёт к реализации). Я с Вами согласен. В современном мире, когда очень много путаницы и мало веры, лучше понимать значение буддийских постулатов.

----------


## Германн

> Не самый обычный. Чандра, Асанга, Шантидева и многие, многие обходились без "Принципа". А вы, как бы, не можете, да?


Человек высших способностей может вообще ничего, в этой жизни, не изучать - получить сущностные наставления, понять их безошибочно, и завершить Путь за одну эту жизнь. Заурядный же человек - такой, как я - может легко запутаться, и принять не-Дхарму за Дхарму. Чтоб этого не произошло, лучше стремиться понять значение буддийских постулатов, а не просто их выучивать и принимать на веру (хотя такой путь тоже ведёт к цели). Смысл в том, чтоб чётко понимать принципиальное различие, и никогда не путать Будда-Дхарму с внешним учением: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post558728

----------


## Tong Po

> Так мы с Вами и пришли к необходимости понимания значения Четырёх Печатей, к признанию недостаточности "церковного" зазубривания, начётничества (хотя такой путь тоже ведёт к реализации). Я с Вами согласен. В современном мире, когда очень много путаницы и мало веры, лучше понимать значение буддийских постулатов.


Да ну?! Неужели Вы всё-таки пришли к пониманию того, что надо разобраться со смыслом Четырёх Печатей в их совокупности?!!! Я поражён!!! Вам об этом человек десять упорно твердят уже на сотне страниц!!!!!

----------

Карма Палджор (03.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да ну?! Неужели Вы всё-таки пришли к пониманию того, что надо разобраться со смыслом Четырёх Печатей в их совокупности?!!! Я поражён!!! Вам об этом человек десять упорно твердят уже на сотне страниц!!!!!


Смысл Четырёх Печатей в их совокупности - несубстанциональная пустота, которую нужно понять. "Можно сказать, что Нирвана ― это суть буддийской Дхармы ... основополагающее неведение, или извращенную картину мира, можно победить только постижением пустоты ... только постижение пустоты позволяет прорваться через пелену этого ошибочного мировосприятия и устранить его" - Е.С. Далай-Лама в лекции о Четырёх Печатях.

Без такого понимания - как можно убедиться в этом треде - невозможно показать принципиальное отличие Будда-Дхармы от Натха-сампрадайи.

----------


## Dron

> Человек высших способностей может вообще ничего, в этой жизни, не изучать - получить сущностные наставления, понять их безошибочно, и завершить Путь за одну эту жизнь. Заурядный же человек - такой, как я - может легко запутаться, и принять не-Дхарму за Дхарму.


И поэтому вы, как бы вынуждены плодить чудовищ разума, например, ввиде "Принципа", да?

----------

Карма Палджор (03.03.2013), Кузьмич (03.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Эх, без меня допишут до 256-й страницы.

----------


## Германн

> И поэтому вы, как бы вынуждены плодить чудовищ разума, например, ввиде "Принципа", да?


Критерий Будда-Дхармы в двух словах: _не субстанциональная пустота_. Вне буддизма (и бон) или нет учения о пустоте, или её место в шуньяваде занимает всеобщий субстрат. Вас огорчает, что принципиальное отличие Будда-Дхармы от внешних учений можно выразить в двух словах? Почему? Это суть Печатей.

----------


## Dron

> Критерий в двух словах: несубстанциональность пустоты. Во внешних учениях или нет учения о пустоте, или место пустоты в шуньяваде занимает всеобщий субстрат. Вас огорчает, что принципиальное отличие Будда-Дхармы от всех прочих учений можно выразить в двух словах? Почему?


Потому, что я человек тонкой душевной организации, а вы что подумали?
Но, вернемся к Принципу. Где он? Его же объективно нет, не так ли?

----------


## Германн

> Потому, что я человек тонкой душевной организации, а вы что подумали?
> Но, вернемся к Принципу. Где он? Его же объективно нет, не так ли?


Не субстанциональная пустота.

----------


## Dron

> Не субстанциональная пустота.


Не взросшие ростки тюльпана?


Принципа нет пока.

----------


## Германн

Шуньята.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Не взросшие ростки тюльпана?
> 
> 
> Принципа нет пока.


Поэзия тут не нужна. Всё жестко должно быть. 
По-самурайски.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поэзия тут не нужна. Всё жестко должно быть. 
> По-самурайски.


Что предпочитаем? Харакири ? Сэпукку? Колесование? Развывание лошадьми? Дыбу? Повешение? Гаротта? Просто задушить?  Что приятно для взора?

----------

Ашвария (04.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Не, простое самурайское. В защиту ПП.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не, простое самурайское. В защиту ПП.


Хорошо. Харакири, свободное от "харакири" подойдет? Ни в одном из этих действий нет таких ярлыков.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно.


В таком случае для чего вы уточняете, что пустота безсубстратна? это и так ясно.
"Субстратным" может быть только вакуум. А пустота - философская, а не физическая категория.

----------


## Dron

> Что предпочитаем? Харакири ? Сэпукку? Колесование? Развывание лошадьми? Дыбу? Повешение? Гаротта? Просто задушить?  Что приятно для взора?


Развывание лошадьми?
Де Сад рад, что не дожил до 21 века.

----------

Нико (04.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

Карма Палджор придумал самую, самую ужасную казнь в этой части Млечного Пути.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма Палджор придумал самую, самую ужасную казнь в этой части Млечного Пути.


Смейся, паяц
Дрон. Так бывает, когда быстро набираешь  :Smilie:  Там не та кнопка, здесь не тот Германн 
Хотя развывание тоже звучит красиво

----------


## Dron

> Смейся, паяц
> Дрон. Так бывает, когда быстро набираешь  Там не та кнопка, здесь не тот Германн 
> Хотя развывание тоже звучит красиво


Про кнопку все понятно, я чисто про кристальный ужас смерти от развывания лошадьми.

----------

Нико (04.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Про кнопку все понятно, я чисто про кристальный ужас смерти от развывания лошадьми.


Также абсурдно как и вся наша жизнь... и как вся эта тема

----------


## Нико

> Развывание лошадьми?
> Де Сад рад, что не дожил до 21 века.


Спасибо двум создателям шутки. Я смеялась всё утро, и у меня даже получилось перевести её на тибетский. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо двум создателям шутки. Я смеялась всё утро, и у меня даже получилось перевести её на тибетский. )


Да не за что. Всегда рад нажать не на те кнопки, дабы Дрона поразил кристальный ужас-с-с-с, повергающий в пыль весь Милки-вэй

----------

Нико (04.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В таком случае для чего вы уточняете, что пустота безсубстратна? это и так ясно.
> "Субстратным" может быть только вакуум. А пустота - философская, а не физическая категория.


Судя по отсутствию новых реплик Германна "о старом", наверное, эта тема медленно подошла к своему логическому завершению.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Судя по отсутствию новых реплик Германна "о старом", наверное, эта тема медленно подошла к своему логическому завершению.


Нико. Не вопрос. Можно пойти на скажем седьмой поворот треугольника в авторстве Германна. Вы только скажите  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Не вопрос. Можно пойти на скажем седьмой поворот треугольника в авторстве Германна. Вы только скажите


Мне-то что. Главное, чтобы Германн спокоен был в выборе отношения к внешним учениям. Ну ещё и Ондрий, заодно.

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Следование Пути - есть самое правильное движение. Главное фарисеями и законниками не становится.
А что за Путь? - Путь  давно известный - Восьмеричный Благородный Путь провозглашенный Буддой.
Стать черствыми по отношению к другим - самое преступление против себе подобного.

----------


## Dron

> Шуньята.


Истинно сущая паратантра читтаматринов, пустая от парикальпиты, не совместима, логически, с условно сущей паратантрой МП. Истинно познаваемая паринишпанна читтаматринов не совместима с сущей только по обозначению шуньятой.
Вывод- логический принцип совмещения разных школ на основании пустоты пустоты либо несостоятелен, либо под буддизмом надо понимать только МП.

Если же вы предлагаете под совместимостью не логическую, а иную, то тогда ваш принцип необходимо и на субстанцию распространить, и на теизм и на индуизм. 
Пусть просто тиртхики, возьмут, да и откажутся от своих положений противоречащих МП, и сразу наступит такое "совмещение", про факту являющееся безоговорочным принятием МП.

----------


## Германн

> Истинно познаваемая паринишпанна читтаматринов не совместима с сущей только по обозначению шуньятой.


Для того, чтоб паринишпанна заняла место не субстанциональной пустоты, в качестве универсальной субстанции, нужно чтоб на всех была одна-единая алая, без другой. Это исторически непопулярный взгляд, и это ересь.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ...


Пятница раньше времени наступила? :Smilie:

----------

Нико (07.03.2013), Сергей Хос (09.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Истинно познаётся и шуньята.


Разные контексты. Когда шла речь о читтаматринской паринишпаннне, под "истинностью" следовало понимать специфический объект отрицания МП.

Вы несогласны?

----------


## Германн

> Разные контексты. Когда шла речь о читтаматринской паринишпаннне, под "истинностью" следовало понимать специфический объект отрицания МП.
> 
> Вы несогласны?


Несогласен. Я уточнил: чтоб паринишпанна заняла место несубстанциональной пустоты, в качестве универсальной субстанции, нужно чтоб на всех была одна-единая алая, без другой. Это исторически непопулярный взгляд, который для буддизма ересь. (Такое понимание алаи не позволит отличить Будда-Дхарму от внешних учений.)

----------


## Германн

Буддизм учит Освобождению. *Свобода есть нередуцируемость*: то есть, пустота. Уникальность буддизма в том, что только в нём есть шуньявада, учение о нередуцируемости (=свободе). Через свободу же определяется _осознанность_ и _понимание_: иначе невозможно их определить. Единство пустоты и осознания - единственный последовательный способ говорить об _осознанности_ как таковой. Как только измышляется какая-то субстанция, происходит и редукция к ней: утрачивается свобода, вместе с которой теряется возможность дать определение _осознанию_ и _пониманию_. И так в любом учении, кроме Будда-Дхармы.

Буддизм уникален тем, что это прямое учение об _осознании_ как таковом, вообще.

----------


## Dron

> Несогласен.


Несогласны, что истинно сущие феномены читтаматринов отрицаются МП?
Если с другим, что с чем конкретно?

----------


## Dron

> Буддизм учит Освобождению.


 Именно,от всех видов страданий.



> *Свобода есть нередуцируемость*


Свобода есть отсутствие всяческих страданий и обусловленности чем либо в том числе. Что за павлин такой- нередуцируемость?
Что за сташная "редукция", и как она соотносится с тремя видами дуккха?

----------


## Германн

Dron, Вы всё-таки загляните в классификацию 16 видов пустоты, и проверьте, что противоречие затрагивает именно 4-й пункт. Писать ещё 50 страниц о том, что один пункт из 16 не то же самое, что другой, как-то не хочется.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Свобода есть нередуцируемость


Что такое нередуцируемость и почему свобода это нередуцируемость?

----------


## Dron

> Dron, Вы всё-таки загляните в классификацию 16 видов пустоты, и проверьте, что противоречие затрагивает именно 4-й пункт.


Какое противоречие? Между МП и читтаматринами? Оно затрагивает все 16, и без всяких заглядываний.

----------


## Нико

> Что такое нередуцируемость и почему свобода это нередуцируемость?


Мне тоже интересно. )

----------


## Германн

> Свобода есть отсутствие всяческих страданий и обусловленности чем либо в том числе. Что за павлин такой- нередуцируемость?
> Что за сташная "редукция", и как она соотносится с тремя видами дуккха?


Свобода вообще (любая): Ваша свобода, например. Это нередуцируемость Вас к случайным квантовым процессам в мозге, в результате которых вносятся изменения в обрабатываемую мозгом информацию, и Вы что-либо пишете на форум, читаете, или встаёте и уходите заниматься другими делами. Вы - не машина лото. Не редуцируетесь к квантовым процессам. В Вашем _понимании_ есть что-то ещё, кроме случайности: Вы отличаетесь от карточного пасьянса, от генератора случайных чисел.

Сутта о нередуцируемости (= свободе): http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Привычка редуцировать, ошибочное представление о самости, поддерживает духкха. *Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм*.

----------


## Dron

> Свобода вообще (любая):


А зачем мне любая,мне интересна буддийская. Давайте лучше про 16 и читтаматру, раз такое уныние. Еще за анархизм тут начните.

----------


## Германн

> Мне тоже интересно. )


Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм.

----------


## Нико

> Свобода вообще (любая): Ваша свобода, например. Это нередуцируемость Вас к случайным квантовым процессам в мозге, в результате которых вносятся изменения в обрабатываемую мозгом информацию, и Вы что-либо пишете на форум, читаете, или встаёте и уходите заниматься другими делами. Вы - не машина лото. Не редуцируетесь к квантовым процессам. В Вашем _понимании_ есть что-то ещё, кроме случайности: Вы отличаетесь от карточного пасьянса.
> 
> Сутта о нередуцируемости (= свободе): http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Ну хорошо, что мы отличаемся от карточного пасьянса. Тем не менее, нами управляют карма и омрачения. Случайностей тут быть не может.

----------


## Германн

> А зачем мне любая,мне интересна буддийская. Давайте лучше про 16 и читтаматру, раз такое уныние. Еще за анархизм тут начните.


Буддизм понят правильно, когда он понимается на родном языке, функционирует в идейном поле собственной культуры. Поэтому, я всё-таки пытаюсь выразить буддийские идеи если не на европейском философском языке, то совместимым образом.

----------


## Dron

> Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм.


Нераздавливаемость ореха=мягкость подошвы?

----------

Tong Po (10.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну хорошо, что мы отличаемся от карточного пасьянса. Тем не менее, нами управляют карма и омрачения. Случайностей тут быть не может.


Мы не редуцируемся к кармическим закономерностям. На стадии вызревания карма-пхала, на процесс можно повлиять: иначе не было бы очищения. Квантовая случайность (когда непредсказуемо выпал конкретный вариант событий) - частный случай карма-пхала, созревшего кармического плода.

Татхагата не редуцируется к Дхармакае: Дхармакая пуста. За Дхармакаю нельзя ухватиться, как за нечто _ставшее_, конкретное, застывшее. По-буддийски это пустота. По-европейски - нередуцируемость, несводимость.

Анализ понятия "свобода" показывает, что она синонимична несводимости, нередуцируемости (пустоте). А без свободы невозможно дать внятное, чёткое определение _пониманию_ и _осознанию_. Не в буддийском контексте - а вообще, в любом.

Выходит, буддизм, со своей шуньявадой, прямое учение о свободе: о сущности _осознания_.
Все остальные учения учат об _осознании_ косвенным, спорным, недостаточным образом. Потому что редуцируют: а это порождает неизбежные противоречия.

----------


## Нико

> Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм.


Пустотапустоты или только дхарм?

----------


## Dron

> Буддизм понят правильно, когда он понимается на родном языке, функционирует в идейном поле собственной культуры. Поэтому, я всё-таки пытаюсь выразить буддийские идеи если не на европейском философском языке, то совместимым образом.


Аминь. Приступайте - какая из 16 пустот МП не противоречит Читтаматре?

----------


## Нико

> Мы не редуцируемся к кармическим закономерностям. На стадии вызревания карма-пхала, на процесс можно повлиять: иначе не было бы очищения. Квантовая случайность (когда непредсказуемо выпал конкретный вариант событий) - частный случай карма-пхала, созревшего кармического плода.
> 
> Татхагата не редуцируется к Дхармакае: Дхармакая пуста. За Дхармакаю нельзя ухватиться, как за нечто _ставшее_, конкретное, застывшее. По-буддийски это пустота. По-европейски - нередуцируемость, несводимость.


Я вообще-то слышала, что в МП пустота -- редукция до абсурда. Практически.  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> Нераздавливаемость ореха=мягкость подошвы?


Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм. 
Нередуцируемость = пустота. Опыт = дхарма.

----------


## Германн

> Я вообще-то слышала, что в МП пустота -- редукция до абсурда. Практически.


Это способ показать пустоту видов опыта, не отрицая дхармы. Представление о самости доводится до абсурда, что и показывает: нельзя редуцировать. Дхармы пусты = виды опыта не редуцируемы (не лишены свободы).

----------


## Dron

> Нередуцируемость опыта = пустота дхарм. 
> Нередуцируемость = пустота. Опыт = дхарма.


Зашибись, коли так.

Какая из 16 пустот МП не противоречит Читтаматре?

----------


## Нико

> Представление о самости доводится до абсурда, что и показывает: нельзя редуцировать. Дхармы пусты = виды опыта не редуцируемы.


Давайте разберёмся с понятием "редукция". Это ведь "сведение на нет", или как? Только не надо цитат из Вики и вообще западной философии не надо.

----------


## Германн

> Зашибись, коли так.
> Какая из 16 пустот МП не противоречит Читтаматре?


№ 4. http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

----------


## Нико

> № 4. http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php


Это что?

----------


## Германн

> Давайте разберёмся с понятием "редукция". Это ведь "сведение на нет", или как? Только не надо цитат из Вики и вообще западной философии не надо.


РЕДУКЦИЯ (от лат. reductio — отодвигание назад, возвращение к прежнему состоянию), термин, обозначающий действия или процессы, которые приводят к упрощению структуры к.-л. объекта; методологич. приём сведения к.-л. данных к более простым, исходным началам.

Редукция в школьной химии - это когда все реакции сводятся к взаимодействию атомов, которые считаются школьниками существующими  объективно: как *неизменные, постоянные* (атман).

----------


## Германн

> Это что?


Да всё та же ППустышка. Аспект тождества сансары и нирваны (пустота санскрита и асанскрита дхарм одинаково несубстанциональна).

----------


## Dron

> № 4. http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php





> Все феномены не имеют сущностной природы, и Совершенномудрый зовет это “пустотой”. Далее, Мудрый сказал: “Эта пустота пуста от бытия самосуще существующей пустотой”. (185)
> 
> Пустота того, что называется “пустотой”, – это “пустота пустоты”.


У этих слов из сутры разные трактовки, противоречащие друг другу. Например, МП и читтаматра. Вы согласны?

----------


## Нико

> РЕДУКЦИЯ (от лат. reductio — отодвигание назад, возвращение к прежнему состоянию), термин, обозначающий действия или процессы, которые приводят к упрощению структуры к.-л. объекта; методологич. приём сведения к.-л. данных к более простым, исходным началам.
> 
> Редукция в школьной химии - это когда все реакции сводятся к взаимодействию атомов, которые считаются школьниками существующими  объективно: как *неизменные, постоянные* (атман).


Не надо только про школьников тут. Редукция неприменима к буддизму.Там не упрощается структура, а только усложняется.

----------


## Нико

> Аспект тождества сансары и нирваны


Оно, это так называемое "тождество", верно только на уровне абсолютной истины.

----------


## Германн

"А если поймёшь, что сансара нирвана, так всяка печаль пройдёт" (с): 


Пустота пустоты совершенно одинакова для сансары и нирваны.

----------


## Германн

> Оно, это так называемое "тождество", верно только на уровне абсолютной истины.


Которая и есть осознанная _пустота_ (нирвана) или просто _пустота_ (вторая версия). 
Одинаковая пустота (осознанной и неосознанной) _пустоты_ и есть тождество, верное на уровне _абсолютной истины_.

----------


## Нико

> Пустота пустоты совершенно одинакова для сансары и нирваны.


Я знала, что Вы просто так не оставите эту тему! Вау, БГ в тибетской кофточке..

----------

Германн (07.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я вообще-то слышала, что в МП пустота -- редукция до абсурда. Практически.


Возможно, ты отождествила пустоту с прасангой.

----------


## Нико

> Возможно, ты отождествила пустоту с прасангой.


Да. )

----------


## Eugeny

Как можно относиться к таким учениям?

В своём недавнем телешоу доктор Лора Шлезингер сказала, что как ортодоксальная иудейка, она считает гомосексуальность мерзостью, и согласно Священному Писанию (Левит 18:22) она не может совершаться ни при каких обстоятельствах. Это ответ доктору Лоре, вышедший в интернете:

    Дорогая доктор Лора:

    Спасибо за то, что вы делаете, просвещая людей о Слове Божием. Из вашего шоу я узнал очень много, и я стараюсь по возможности делиться этим с другими людьми. Когда люди начинают защищать гомосексуальный образ жизни, например, я напоминаю им, что согласно книге Левит 18:22 это мерзость… Точка. Но мне, тем не менее, нужен ваш совет относительно некоторых моментов в Божием Законе, и как лучше их исполнять.

        Когда я сжигаю быка на алтаре в качестве жертвы, я знаю, что запах этот приятен Господу — Левит 1:9. Проблема в моих соседях. Они уверяют, что этот запах не приятен им. Нужно ли мне их поразить?
        Мне бы хотелось продать свою дочь в рабство, как разрешается в Исходе 21:7. В наше время, как вы думаете, какую цену за неё лучше запросить?
        Я знаю, что не могу общаться с женщиной, пока не истёк срок её нечистоты после месячных — Левит 15:19-24. Проблема в том — а как об этом узнать? Я пытался спрашивать, но большинство женщин обижаются.
        Согласно Левит 25:44 я могу владеть рабами, мужчинами и женщинами, если они были захвачены из соседних народов. Мой друг считает, что имеются в виду мексиканцы, но не канадцы. Прав ли он? Могу ли я владеть канадцами?
        Мой сосед всё время работает в субботу. В Исходе 35:2 ясно сказано, что он должен быть за это убит. Обязан ли я убить его собственноручно?
        Мой друг считает, что есть моллюсков — мерзость согласно Левит 11:10, но меньшая мерзость, чем гомосексуальность. Я не согласен. Можете ли вы нас рассудить? Есть ли «степени» мерзостей?
        Левит 21:20 чётко указывает, что я не могу приближаться к алтарю Господа, если у меня есть дефекты зрения. Я ношу очки для чтения. Обязательно ли мне иметь стопроцентное зрение, или это можно как-нибудь обойти?
        Большинство моих друзей-мужчин стригут свои волосы, в том числе и на висках, что ясно запрещено в Левит 19:27. Как они должны умереть?
        Я знаю, что согласно Левит 11:6-8 прикосновение к коже мёртвой свиньи делает меня нечистым, но могу ли я продолжать играть в футбол в перчатках?
        У моего дяди есть ферма. Он нарушает Левит 19:19, сажая два вида саженцев на одном поле, точно так же поступает его жена, когда носит одежду из разных видов пряжи (смеси хлопка и полиестра). Он также часто проклинает и богохульствует. Обязательны ли все эти хлопоты с собиранием всего города вместе и забиванием их камнями? Можем ли мы просто сжечь их заживо в семейном кругу, как мы должны поступать с теми, кто спал с кем-то из родни жены или мужа? 

    Я знаю, что вы всё это изучали, и мне очень важен ваш совет, я уверен, что вы мне поможете. Спасибо ещё раз, что вы напоминаете нам, что слово Божие остаётся вечным и неизменным.

----------

Styeba (22.03.2013), Жека (22.03.2013), Карма Палджор (22.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

Герман, предприятие по разработке Принципа было иннициировано вами как к дополнение к 4м Печатям? Или как замена?
Я к тому, что, возможно, Печати для вас недостаточный критерий для отсеивания тантрийствующих эклектиков с буддийских вангов?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Герман, предприятие по разработке Принципа было иннициировано вами как к дополнение к 4м Печатям? Или как замена?
> Я к тому, что, возможно, Печати для вас недостаточный критерий для отсеивания тантрийствующих эклектиков с буддийских вангов?


И он внезапно решил, что разговор слегка затих. Что еще можно сделать, кроме как подлить масло в огонь???  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Герман, предприятие по разработке Принципа было иннициировано вами как к дополнение к 4м Печатям? Или как замена?
> Я к тому, что, возможно, Печати для вас недостаточный критерий для отсеивания тантрийствующих эклектиков с буддийских вангов?


Своей цели я достиг - выстроил для себя *позитивное* отношение к внешним учениям и буддийским ересям, без смешения вер.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.06.2013), Сергей Хос (24.03.2013), Федор Ф (02.06.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Своей цели я достиг - выстроил для себя *позитивное* отношение к внешним учениям и буддийским ересям, без смешения вер.


Выстроили с применением Принципа, или без него?

----------


## Юань Дин

> Давайте разберёмся с понятием "редукция". Это ведь "сведение на нет", или как? Только не надо цитат из Вики и вообще западной философии не надо.


надо еще вспомнить Гуссерля до кучи. Его феноменологическая редукция позволяет нам открыть сферу трансцендентальной субъективности как бесконечного поля конститутивной работы

----------


## Германн

В связи с обострением дискуссии о шактах, скажу следующее. Я с ними лично знаком - и общался годами, со времён Тантра-сангхи: по причине того, что индуистских тантриков достаточно много среди рок-музыкантов и художников. При этом, позиции своей я никогда не скрывал: индуистская тантра ошибочное учение, только внешне похожее на Ваджраяну, по причине заимствований из буддизма. 

То, что сам наблюдал в реальном шактизме, моим представлениям о духовности никак не соответствовало, но тут всегда можно сослаться на субъективизм и частный случай, это не предмет для спора.

Мне самому по жизни безразлично, во что другой верит - был бы человек хороший. В то же время, на уровне слухов, я знаю о крайних практиках гораздо больше, чем многие шакты: от самих же шактов.

Что касается самих шактов, часть из них спокойно относится к не-признанию их пути сверхмирской Дхармой, но часть реагирует возмущением. Как же так: ведь каждый просвещённый, образованный человек просто обязан считать индуистский тантризм древнейшим - неоднократно встречался с таким предрассудком. 

Это, конечно, мешает общению с шактами - вплоть до невозможности. Потому что буддист не обязан верить в чужие священные предания, признавать Будда-Дхарму ответвлением Санатана-Дхармы. Так поступают только шактобуддисты: что есть новое религиозное движение, синкретический культ, а вовсе не ортодоксальный, не аутентичный буддизм.

То, что некоторые индуистские линии что-то заимствуют из буддизма, плохо для исторической судьбы Будда-Дхармы (её всё чаще путают с не-Дхармой, энтропия растёт) - но это естественный процесс упадка Учения, это анитья. Для самих же индуистов это очень, очень хорошо. Точно так же, буддийские ереси - для практикующих ещё более позитивны. 

Таково моё отношение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> по причине того, что индуистских тантриков достаточно много среди рок-музыкантов и художников


 А почему не среди поваров/футболистов/филателистов поискать ... правильных индуиских тантристов?

----------


## Германн

> А почему не среди поваров/футболистов/филателистов поискать ... правильных индуиских тантристов?


Тантра-сангха не единственная линия, с которой я знаком. Поскольку индуизм конфессионально аморфен, нет оснований считать одного настоящим, другого ненастоящим: кто соответствует текстам и признан индийским гуру, тот и настоящий индуистский гуру. Нужно на тексты смотреть. 

С середины 1990-х знаю, что есть индуистские традиционные тексты, регламентирующие человеческие жертвоприношения (что в Индии была такая практика, знаю с 1989). Но их ведь не переводили на русский, до 2010 года.

Традиции с такой историей, с такими первоисточниками не могут быть истинной Дхармой. Дело даже не в пустоте пустоты, не в Шуньяваде с Бодхичиттой: обычного сострадания у основателей не хватало. Хотя современный, реформированный шактизм - это религия как религия, нормальная мирская Дхарма, всё ведь зависит от конкретных гуру.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тантра-сангха не единственная линия, с которой я знаком. Поскольку индуизм конфессионально аморфен, нет оснований считать одного настоящим, другого ненастоящим: кто соответствует текстам и признан индийским Гуру, тот и настоящий индуистский Гуру. Нужно на тексты смотреть. 
> 
> С середины 1990-х знаю, что есть индуистские традиционные тексты, регламентирующие человеческие жертвоприношения (что в Индии была такая практика, знаю с 1989). Но их ведь не переводили на русский, до 2010 года.
> 
> Традиция с такой историей, с такими первоисточниками не может быть истинной Дхармой.


И какое отношение к этому имеют рок-музыканты/художники?

----------


## Германн

> И какое отношение к этому имеют рок-музыканты/художники?


У меня были не религиозные причины для общения с шактами. Сам по себе, индуизм мне малоинтересен. А музыку и живопись - люблю, интересуюсь.

----------


## Иляна

> С середины 1990-х знаю, что есть индуистские традиционные тексты, регламентирующие человеческие жертвоприношения (что в Индии была такая практика, знаю с 1989). Но их ведь не переводили на русский, до 2010 года.


А вы не в курсе, они на санскрите или на каких-то других языках? Было бы интересно почитать, пусть даже и в переводе. Как они называются? Если целиком названия не помните, то может хоть обрывочно подскажете? Чтоб было что в яндекс забить.

----------


## Германн

> А вы не в курсе, они на санскрите или на каких-то других языках? Было бы интересно почитать, пусть даже и в переводе. Как они называются? Если целиком названия не помните, то может хоть обрывочно подскажете? Чтоб было что в яндекс забить.


rudhirAdhyAya, Карпурадистотра.
Обратите внимание: их публикуют сами шакты, а не только критики.

----------

Иляна (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В связи с обострением дискуссии о шактах, скажу следующее. Я с ними лично знаком - и общался годами, со времён Тантра-сангхи: по причине того, что индуистских тантриков достаточно много среди рок-музыкантов и художников. При этом, позиции своей я никогда не скрывал: индуистская тантра ошибочное учение, только внешне похожее на Ваджраяну, по причине заимствований из буддизма. 
> 
> То, что сам наблюдал в реальном шактизме, моим представлениям о духовности никак не соответствовало, но тут всегда можно сослаться на субъективизм и частный случай, это не предмет для спора.
> 
> Мне самому по жизни безразлично, во что другой верит - был бы человек хороший. В то же время, на уровне слухов, я знаю о крайних практиках гораздо больше, чем многие шакты: от самих же шактов.
> 
> Что касается самих шактов, часть из них спокойно относится к не-признанию их пути сверхмирской Дхармой, но часть реагирует возмущением. Как же так: ведь каждый просвещённый, образованный человек просто обязан считать индуистский тантризм древнейшим - неоднократно встречался с таким предрассудком. 
> 
> Это, конечно, мешает общению с шактами - вплоть до невозможности . . .


 :Smilie:  Уважаемый Германн!
Это они себя сами называют шактами, да? А чё ежели я сама себя назову шемпандзе-космонафтой? Это что-либо изменит?..
Между прочим, один уважаемый сэр, между прочим буддист, стал несколько лет назад с подиума публично петь вместе со своей группой самый что ни на есть наисерьёзнейший текст, применяющийся лишь единицами в весьма высокой Индуистской Тантре (М.Бх.Г.Ш.Д.Бх.С.Дх.) Ну и пел как попугай. И крышу не сорвало (а будь хоть капелька шакти, снесло бы), и люди слушали и хлопали в ладоши. Это реальность. Повышает популярность, и только.

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> А как же строфы из Дхаммапады о том, что "есть только один Путь, а все иные- наваждение Мары"?
> И в Тевиджджа-сутте, насколько помню, Бхагаван критиковал брахманов, которые учат о боге, которого сами не видели.


эти слова никак не говорят об истинности только пути будды. это слова о том что есть только один истинный путь: это познание своей истинной природы и достижение через это освобождения от страданий. есть разница в методах но путь суть один что в дзэн что в йоге что в любом другом учении. постижение и слияние с истинной реальностью. главное это увидеть небо и неважно из какого окна... вот и будда говорит о том же. истинный путь это поднять глаза к небу и совсем неважно и какого положения вы это делаете лёжа сидя или на бегу  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Тотратагни

Если кому нужен неплохой обзор мнений западных учёных, то он находится здесь

https://cyberleninka.ru/article/n/bu...antrizm/viewer

*Буддизм ваджраяны и индуистский тантризм*

----------


## Тотратагни

> Поскольку индуизм конфессионально аморфен, нет оснований считать одного настоящим, другого ненастоящим: кто соответствует текстам и признан индийским гуру, тот и настоящий индуистский гуру. Нужно на тексты смотреть.


Как и буддизм.
А если компетентно посмотреть на тексты индуистов, то там каждой даршане-сампрадае свой собственный пласт текстов будет соответствовать. Шакты ничего кроме своих тантр толком не признают. Также и шайвы-тантрики не признают например всякие Пураны, Йогавасиштху, Рамаяну, Махабхарату, Грихьясутры, Брахмасутры, Упанишады, т.к. эти тексты по самой своей сути - смартские (Смартизм)! Эти тексты не учат тому, чему учат тантры или учат просто совершенно иным образом, что тоже не является верным в нашу калиюгу, согласно самим тантрам.



> Традиции с такой историей, с такими первоисточниками не могут быть истинной Дхармой.


Это ещё почему? Короче возвращайтесь на форум, поговорим о многом.

----------


## Джозеф

> Это ещё почему?


Потому что они креационисты. Ложные воззрения, в самой своей основе.

----------

